# pregnancy buddies due in June 2009!



## mrsholmes

Hi Everyone!

Cant believe how many have come over to the 1st tri!:happydance::happydance::happydance:, thought Id set up a new thread to discuss all our lovely syptoms etc

:hug::hug: good luck everyone!


btw my first names Catherine/Cath feel stupid everyone calling me mrsholmes :rofl:


----------



## jerseyshoregirl

Cath,

They are probably going to move this thread over to the Pregnancy Buddies forum...just thought I'd let you know. 
Count me in though!

JM


----------



## mrsholmes

im still new to this lol:rofl:

are u getting any twinges/cramps?


----------



## jerseyshoregirl

Twinges. And also a stretching sensation. It feels like I have a thick rubber band that is been pulled across my belly. It feels good. But then again, I want to feel every symptom possible if I can! You?


----------



## mrsholmes

yeh! m finding it very very odd at least its there tho id prob worry if it wasn't ! doing my OH head in tho as im telling him every little thing! really bloated as well


----------



## Zoey1

Hi MrsHomes & All~
So is this our new cycle thread?! What a fabulous idea, now we can all keep track of eachother over here as well. I just spoke w/ my Dr. and my first appt. is on Nov. 12th. I wish it was tomorrow. I'm so darn impatient. Since my LMP was Sept. 10th, my estimated due date is June 17th. What about all you ladies? I'm so excited to be a part of this group!! :happydance:

Oh... I'm definitely having those twinge pains as well. They started around 8dpo for me.


----------



## mrsholmes

mine is 30th Oct and due June 11th!OMG I cant believe it! The 12 wk scan seems ages away..... lol


----------



## Zoey1

Hey Cath~ I know it really does seem ages away and all you want to do is see and hear your "little bean." :baby: I can't believe we are due a week a part. I wonder who actually deliver first. :rofl:


----------



## amber20

Good idea to start this thread! I have been having those twinge pains off and on. I am really exhausted lately and I feel so bloated.


----------



## Zoey1

I'm with you Amber. I am sooo bloated too. My jeans barely fit and are totally uncomfortable.


----------



## amber20

I haven't left my house all day because I can't get out of my pajamas.... hahaha. My jeans are very uncomfortable. I have to unbutton them when I'm sitting down.


----------



## JASMAK

I'm due June 11 (unless they change it later). The only symptom that I have right now is wind and sore breasts. Fun.


----------



## amber20

Yeah I have very sore breasts too.


----------



## lilmomof3

hey ladies hope you dont mind me jumping in well according to ovulatin date im due june 11th or the 12th ,, for symptoms , haha you name it iv got very very sore bbs and huge growing daily. cramps strechy , little bit morning sicky. tired all the time and lower back pain, and can we say bloated im huge my pants already are tight im a little person only 5ft and 94 # . other than this im doing ok


----------



## happy mum

Hi, can i join you ladies??
I'm due 9th lune i think? fdlp was 2nd sept
5weeks 1 day!
Not been to dr yet booked in next tue so will hopefully get scan sometime in nov, unless i can convince him to give me anearly one!!


----------



## mrsholmes

Jenn- I know! I have to have my dates confirmed by midwife! it will be lovely to have a summer baby!

amber I soooo glad im not alone, nothing fits ive had to borrow my mothers jeans!:rofl::rofl: the bloating makes me look huge! 

when does the bmp start to shw proper and when does people normally go into maternity wear?


----------



## Cariad_bach

Hi guys,

I think im proberly due June 5th,
Its great to be able to compare cramps etc isn't it......i didn't have the Internet with my last pregnancies and i couldn't get to any of the pregnancy clubs they do so i never knew what was normal or not.

Its also great to be around people who find it all so exciting....ive not told any of my family yet because they will only say "what again" so why bother.



Have you guys been telling anyone or are you all waiting until you get nearer the 12 weeks stage?


----------



## Cariad_bach

mrsholmes said:


> Jenn- I know! I have to have my dates confirmed by midwife! it will be lovely to have a summer baby!
> 
> amber I soooo glad im not alone, nothing fits ive had to borrow my mothers jeans!:rofl::rofl: the bloating makes me look huge!
> 
> when does the bmp start to shw proper and when does people normally go into maternity wear?

Lol im not far off now!

I think proper bumps start at 12 weeks, i didnt bother to much with proper Maternity stuff last time because it was summer so i just stole DH's T-shirts and wore my shorts under my bump.


----------



## mrsholmes

I had to tell people! I was sooo excited! but im off my food, ob cant drink alcohol so I think people would guess any way. 

I also had to tell work due to manual handling issues


----------



## jerseyshoregirl

I think I am due on June 5th! We will find out this Friday at 9:30am for sure...going for our early scan. I am hopeful about this appointment. 

I had a natural m/c in mid-July at 8wk4d, so the doctor wants to monitor this pregnancy more closely. This time I am definitely experiencing more symptoms, not like the last time where they were so mild. 

Between being pregnant and planning for our wedding on November 1st, I feel like I am caught up in a whirlwind! :headspin:

Glad to hear everyone else in doing well! Please keep Jazmak in your thoughts and prayers as she lost her little bean.


----------



## happy mum

Cariad_bach said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I think im proberly due June 5th,
> Its great to be able to compare cramps etc isn't it......i didn't have the Internet with my last pregnancies and i couldn't get to any of the pregnancy clubs they do so i never knew what was normal or not.
> 
> Its also great to be around people who find it all so exciting....ive not told any of my family yet because they will only say "what again" so why bother.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you guys been telling anyone or are you all waiting until you get nearer the 12 weeks stage?

i've tol afew friends but no family. i have the same problem, they're not really interested in the 2 iv'e got and i know they disaprove of me having anymore so don't really feel like telling them. trouble is i'll have to as don't want them to find out elsewhere. friends under keep it quiet !!. but i hate keeping quiet, i think i'll go another week then spill! plus feel really puke so will struggle to not look green!
Going to order pair maternity jeans today, just makes me feel more puke tight clothes!


----------



## happy mum

jerseyshoregirl said:


> I think I am due on June 5th! We will find out this Friday at 9:30am for sure...going for our early scan. I am hopeful about this appointment.
> 
> I had a natural m/c in mid-July at 8wk4d, so the doctor wants to monitor this pregnancy more closely. This time I am definitely experiencing more symptoms, not like the last time where they were so mild.
> 
> Between being pregnant and planning for our wedding on November 1st, I feel like I am caught up in a whirlwind! :headspin:
> 
> Glad to hear everyone else in doing well! Please keep Jazmak in your thoughts and prayers as she lost her little bean.

Hi 
good luck with your scan on fri! hope all is well!
blimey you've got a lot on your plate, i was 12weeks pg when i got married, honeymoon not so much fun as couldn't drink, but was nice coming back with a bit of a bump!

so sorry for Jazmak :hugs:


----------



## happy mum

mrsholmes said:


> Jenn- I know! I have to have my dates confirmed by midwife! it will be lovely to have a summer baby!
> 
> amber I soooo glad im not alone, nothing fits ive had to borrow my mothers jeans!:rofl::rofl: the bloating makes me look huge!
> 
> when does the bmp start to shw proper and when does people normally go into maternity wear?

 Hi mrsholmes
i'm getting mat jeans today, figure not going to get any smaller so may as well be comfy. know its just bloating at mo, but bumps grow so fast past 12 weeks....well mine do anyway...i have enormous babies!!:rofl:
agree its lovely having summer baby... just not so good being heavily pg when its hot!!
my little boy was born june too, although 07 was a very wet summer!! we had floods when he was born!!


----------



## jerseyshoregirl

happy mum said:


> jerseyshoregirl said:
> 
> 
> I think I am due on June 5th! We will find out this Friday at 9:30am for sure...going for our early scan. I am hopeful about this appointment.
> 
> I had a natural m/c in mid-July at 8wk4d, so the doctor wants to monitor this pregnancy more closely. This time I am definitely experiencing more symptoms, not like the last time where they were so mild.
> 
> Between being pregnant and planning for our wedding on November 1st, I feel like I am caught up in a whirlwind! :headspin:
> 
> Glad to hear everyone else in doing well! Please keep Jazmak in your thoughts and prayers as she lost her little bean.
> 
> Hi
> good luck with your scan on fri! hope all is well!
> blimey you've got a lot on your plate, i was 12weeks pg when i got married, honeymoon not so much fun as couldn't drink, but was nice coming back with a bit of a bump!
> 
> so sorry for Jazmak :hugs:Click to expand...

I'll be 13 weeks when we go on our honeymoon since we are actually going a month after the wedding. We decided on Hawaii...and it's somewhere I know I won't mind *not* being able to drink. I'll just spend a lot of time under the water snorkeling with the sea turtles!! :happydance:

Thank you for the well wishes!
JM


----------



## Cariad_bach

Wow Jerseyshoregirl your going to have a fantastic honeymoon by the sounds of it.......bump still small (ish) so you can relax and have fun and the worry periods over...

...Hope your early scan goes well hun xxx


Big hugs for Jazmak im so sorry xxxxx



Happy_mum your family sound as bad as mine.....think im going to tell them by Text in a couple of weeks then they can all moan about me behind my back and get it out of there system before i next speak to them lol


----------



## happy mum

jerseyshoregirl said:


> happy mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jerseyshoregirl said:
> 
> 
> I think I am due on June 5th! We will find out this Friday at 9:30am for sure...going for our early scan. I am hopeful about this appointment.
> 
> I had a natural m/c in mid-July at 8wk4d, so the doctor wants to monitor this pregnancy more closely. This time I am definitely experiencing more symptoms, not like the last time where they were so mild.
> 
> Between being pregnant and planning for our wedding on November 1st, I feel like I am caught up in a whirlwind! :headspin:
> 
> Glad to hear everyone else in doing well! Please keep Jazmak in your thoughts and prayers as she lost her little bean.
> 
> Hi
> good luck with your scan on fri! hope all is well!
> blimey you've got a lot on your plate, i was 12weeks pg when i got married, honeymoon not so much fun as couldn't drink, but was nice coming back with a bit of a bump!
> 
> so sorry for Jazmak :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I'll be 13 weeks when we go on our honeymoon since we are actually going a month after the wedding. We decided on Hawaii...and it's somewhere I know I won't mind *not* being able to drink. I'll just spend a lot of time under the water snorkeling with the sea turtles!! :happydance:
> 
> Thank you for the well wishes!
> JMClick to expand...

sounds gorgeous, we went to dubai late august it was over 40 oc everyday, bit too hot with the internal cooker!!
sure it will be lovely in hawaii lovely beaches etc!


----------



## lilmomof3

hello ladies, how is everyone today? im doing good im pretty sure i just woke up with my first good dose of morning sickness. omg its terrible my belly is gurgaling so bad. im gunna call up to the doctors today our stop in there and ask about my results my daughter has a apt in the same building today shortly so i thought about stopping in and finding out what is going on . other wise im doing good realy tired today . well ladies i will post more later wish you all luck today. cant wait to get to know you

happy mum - hey hun how are you ,? see we both found a good forum of other women that are due around the same time that is cool and we still can talk with eachother. this first tri board to me was confusing at first im used to ttc board where you have your own journal to talk to people. but im happy to find a thread we all can stick together and since we are all due around the same time we can all talk and go threw this together its so nice to know im not alone. hope you have a great day happy mum


----------



## jerseyshoregirl

We are all patiently waiting to hear the results of your hcg tests!!!


----------



## happy mum

Cariad_bach said:


> Wow Jerseyshoregirl your going to have a fantastic honeymoon by the sounds of it.......bump still small (ish) so you can relax and have fun and the worry periods over...
> 
> ...Hope your early scan goes well hun xxx
> 
> 
> Big hugs for Jazmak im so sorry xxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> Happy_mum your family sound as bad as mine.....think im going to tell them by Text in a couple of weeks then they can all moan about me behind my back and get it out of there system before i next speak to them lol




thats funny, i was just saying the same thing to my friend about doing it over text, so at least i don't have to see there disapproval!..... just makes me think how i want to be a better family to my children, and support them no matter what they do! does take the shine of your happiness thinking they won't be happy for me, when dh and i are so happy, we really wanted a close family!
anyway we shouldn't let it bother us so long as we are happy thats all that matters!!


----------



## happy mum

got my fingers crossed lilmomof3, sure it'll all be good, feeling puke is good!!


----------



## happy mum

i really want a ticker, can't seem to do it.... so thick!!


----------



## happyfamily123

I'm due I'm thinking June 1st, but definitely the first week of June. Have been testing levels for the last three weeks, just to make sure everything's going smoothly- had m/c in 4/07 took me a while to recover. I'm so happy to be pregnant again! Although the morning sickness has hit me this week hard and my bbs are killing me! I'm like you jersey I wanna feel it all : )


----------



## Cariad_bach

happy mum said:


> anyway we shouldn't let it bother us so long as we are happy thats all that matters!!


Well said hun xxxxxx


----------



## Cariad_bach

happy mum said:


> i really want a ticker, can't seem to do it.... so thick!!


Hun your not thick.....everone had to add one for the first time once and everyone struggles the first time :hugs:

How far have you got? is it making a ticker you cant do yet or is it the adding of the ticker you cant do?


----------



## everhopeful

Hi Everyone,

Can I join? Due on 7th June. I am also part of another cycle buddy thread that is June 09

It is so cool that there are so many of us all due in June!!

Hope you are all well.

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Zoey1

Welcome to the group lilmomof3, everhopeful & happymum! :happydance: 

Jersey- Congrats on the wedding and a fabulous honeymoon too! Let us know how your scan goes this morning. Can't wait to hear the good news! 

Hey Cath- I know I was wondering how early is too early to buy maternity clothes. Like I said in my other thread, I feel HUGE and bloated! My clothes from top to bottom are so flippin tight and all I want to do is where sweat pants to work! :rofl: Do you think they'd mind?! 

Cariad_Bach~ I'm having a really hard time not sharing the news. My hubby and I promised that we wouldn't tell anyone until my 12 week appt. , however I have told 4 people at work, my closest girlfriend and of course my mom and older sister. I can't help myself. I just want to tell the world, but I know I shouldn&#8217;t in case of mc. ... I&#8217;ll probably tell more people today. :rofl:
*Update*...just told another person at work. hehe

I&#8217;m so sad for Jasmak! :hugs:


----------



## everhopeful

Hi all

Thanks for the welcome!

Zoey1 - you might want to try get a bump band. It allows you to wear your trousers with top button undone!! I got mine from Amazon and am weaing it now with jeans button and zip down - Feels great!!!! It might buy you some more time before getting maternity clothes!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mrsholmes

welcome to all!:wave:

jersey- ur honeymoon sounds fab!are u sorted for the wedding?

happy mum have u managed to do your ticker?

I went shopping today bought comfty clothes for the house not sure what im going to wear to work tomorrow tho!

thoughts are with jasmak:hugs:

btw I got a bit freaked out today when my OH antie bought me flowers and a card, just think it a bit early what does everyone think?


----------



## mrsholmes

just seen the bump bands they are massive! do they do under the top? new look sell them 2 x


----------



## jerseyshoregirl

I am just about all ready for the wedding! 

Tomorrow I put in my orders for the flowers and cake...need to buy a veil, the placecards for the tables, and the program paper. I made my own invitations and want to do the same for the placecards and programs. And I need to firm up plans with the bagpiper and the photographer.

I am so glad I am only planning a wedding once in my lifetime!


----------



## mrsholmes

I agree! its alot of work, i left everything till last minute big mistake!


----------



## lilmomof3

well ladies i went up there and the doc was in surgery and was gunna be back at 1pm today so i waited and called just now well he had to go to a meeting but she gave me the nurse , ( i went to school with the nurse ) and she said she literly just got my results in the printer and told me the doc has to review and call me with them i told her i was worried and waited a week to find out if my numbers went up any she said i can tell you this your numbers where 77 last week and they sky rocketed withing a week. i asked is this good news she said very good news and a great sign shes like your deftly pregnant.. she said doc has to tell me the numbers she cant but she told me not to worry they are very very high numbers she says she sees these test all the time and knows what shes talking about and my numbers are looking very awsome. i feel so relived to finaly know ... and from reading on here im not so worried about the cramps im having . i have no blood at all lots of cm but no blood just cramps but gusse this is streching... and im bloated so bad. wow i cant fit any of my jeans. gusse its time to find some other bigger clothes.. wow ladies im happy she said doc will call later with the numbers then i can post them and let you all know the exact number but she was so awsome to even tell me what she did no more of me being so worried... thank you ladies.


----------



## Zoey1

I'm LOVIN the idea of a belly band! Thanks for the idea everhopeful. Just checked them out online and wow...love the different colors and patterns. It's like having the 3 layer look w/ tanks. (A look I already do alot). I think I'll buy 3 to start. :rofl:

Jersey- I know planning a wedding is nuts. My hubby and I just got married in April it was lavish w/ about 150 peoople and I am so glad it's over. haha. Too much stress. The honeymoon was definitely the best part.:plane:


----------



## jerseyshoregirl

Happy news!!!! :happydance:
I have been waiting to see when you posted again. 
Just thrilled for you!! :dance:


----------



## Zoey1

Lilmomof3~
I am so happy that your test results came back positive and your HCG skyrocketed. You're definitely babymaking! :dance: I'm sure you feel much better now and can relax! Lets us know what the doc says. 

PS. I'm totally w/ you on the BLOATING!!!


----------



## mrsholmes

congrats illmom landed for u!!!:happydance::happydance:

I get the baby band now! so really it looks like another tshirt?!


----------



## lilmomof3

lol im a tiny person and feel like im gunna burst open.lol... thank you ladies ya i will deftly be alot lessed stressd.... now just to have a great 9 months.. thanks ladies i will let you know as soon as i know. when i found out after i talked to the nurse the first thing idid was come here lol


----------



## happy mum

GREAT news lilmom!
now with these tickers dam thing. i get on the site then it says to cut and paste????
how do you do that then. got dates on ticker just can't get it from site to site???
I was a maternity nurse pre having kids... computors are all foreign to me!!!ASk me anything about babies no problem!!


----------



## mrsholmes

happy mum said:


> GREAT news lilmom!
> now with these tickers dam thing. i get on the site then it says to cut and paste????
> how do you do that then. got dates on ticker just can't get it from site to site???
> I was a maternity nurse pre having kids... computors are all foreign to me!!!ASk me anything about babies no problem!!

:rofl:its ok, click on the ticker u want (say mine)
then go to the left hand corner where it says create ticker, 
put in your dates and cycle length
pic what colours etc u want from drop down menu
then click create 
there now should be 3 boxes, select the second box 'cut' the info
go to quick links on baby and bump main page
click edit sig
then paste it into the box and click save

hope that makes sense!!? if not give me your dates and i'll pm u the info 2 put in your sig box x


----------



## mrsholmes

btw ve just eaten chilli and feel sick as a dog!


----------



## happy mum

Fun isn't it feeling puke!! all in a good cause!!
thanks i'm going to have another try.... here goes..


----------



## happy mum

Please help me!!!! mrs holmes!
i've tried it so many times get all the info in, keep pressing paste but still can't get it on my sig!, can i blame nappy brain???
My due date is 9th june, think i'm the same as you.. first day last af 2nd sept.....
thank you!!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Lilmom thats fantastic news congrats :happydance:

Well ive just got myself a belly band from Ebay so thanks for the tip girls :hugs:


----------



## Cariad_bach

happy mum said:


> Please help me!!!! mrs holmes!
> i've tried it so many times get all the info in, keep pressing paste but still can't get it on my sig!, can i blame nappy brain???
> My due date is 9th june, think i'm the same as you.. first day last af 2nd sept.....
> thank you!!


Did you highlight and 'Copy' the code first hun?


----------



## happy mum

Now i can do buying off ebay!!#
I want a band tooo.......jumping on the band wagon!!... Ha Ha HA!!!


----------



## happy mum

Cariad_bach said:


> happy mum said:
> 
> 
> Please help me!!!! mrs holmes!
> i've tried it so many times get all the info in, keep pressing paste but still can't get it on my sig!, can i blame nappy brain???
> My due date is 9th june, think i'm the same as you.. first day last af 2nd sept.....
> thank you!!
> 
> 
> Did you highlight and 'Copy' the code first hun?Click to expand...

EH???
Will go back try again!!!:hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## Zoey1

Happy mum- Here's your pregnancy ticker.

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev159pr___.png 

copy and paste the above URL into "edit signature section" as Cath said. Then save. :dance:

UPDATE: oops can't copy & paste pic. hmmm...


----------



## Cariad_bach

happy mum said:


> Cariad_bach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happy mum said:
> 
> 
> Please help me!!!! mrs holmes!
> i've tried it so many times get all the info in, keep pressing paste but still can't get it on my sig!, can i blame nappy brain???
> My due date is 9th june, think i'm the same as you.. first day last af 2nd sept.....
> thank you!!
> 
> 
> Did you highlight and 'Copy' the code first hun?Click to expand...
> 
> EH???
> Will go back try again!!!:hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:Click to expand...

The code in the middle box (think its called a BB code)

You need to put the mouse pointer over the code, hold down the left click button and move the mouse along until all the code turns blue, then click the right click button and click copy, then go to the edit sig bit and click paste in the box,
Does that make sense.....sorry im really hopeless at explaining things :dohh:


----------



## mrsholmes

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev159pr___.png

that should be your ticker above! right click it and drag the mouse across so it highlight and press cut, then go to your sig box and click right again and click paste

hope it works!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Zoey1 said:


> Happy mum- Here's your pregnancy ticker.
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev159pr___.png
> 
> copy and paste the above URL into "edit signature section" as Cath said. Then save. :dance:
> 
> UPDATE: oops can't copy & paste pic. hmmm...


If Happy mum clicks to quote your test like im doing the code will show up in the quote bit before you click to post...then it goes back to the picture xxxx


----------



## mrsholmes

happy mum said:


> Cariad_bach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happy mum said:
> 
> 
> Please help me!!!! mrs holmes!
> i've tried it so many times get all the info in, keep pressing paste but still can't get it on my sig!, can i blame nappy brain???
> My due date is 9th june, think i'm the same as you.. first day last af 2nd sept.....
> thank you!!
> 
> 
> Did you highlight and 'Copy' the code first hun?Click to expand...
> 
> EH???
> Will go back try again!!!:hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:Click to expand...

ur the same as me!:happydance:


----------



## happy mum

Do you mind popping round to my house??? Ha ha Ha!


----------



## happy mum

Did I Do It?


----------



## happy mum

What The???


----------



## mrsholmes

happy mum said:


> What The???

:rofl::rofl::rofl:no!

Do u want me to log in as u do it, then u can change ur password etc on edit details?


----------



## jerseyshoregirl

You have to make sure to paste in the ticker that uses the "[ ]" instead of the "< >".


----------



## Zoey1

:rofl: You're cracking me up Happy Mum! :rofl: :rofl: I think Cath has the right idea to log in as you. :rofl:


----------



## happy mum

jerseyshoregirl said:


> You have to make sure to paste in the ticker that uses the "[ ]" instead of the "< >".

o i didn't do that!
glad i'm making you all laugh!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:
i'm not
:hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:

ok just a bit

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
hope i figure this out before bb due!!


----------



## happy mum

bugger it i've had enough!!
try again when kids having aternoon nap!
thanks for help, everyone!!


----------



## polo_princess

Ladies we advise not to exchange login details for securtiy reasons.

If your having trouble please pop a post in the forum help section and someone will be happy to help you.

Thanks girlies!!

p.s i have sorted your signature prob out for you :)!!


----------



## lilmomof3

well doctor finaly called me ,,,, yippee and he told me my levels went from 77 to 2,800 holy crap he said my levels look great he said my edd is june 12th , i will have my ultra sound in 2 weeks he said i will be 7 weeks when i have first ultra sound and this way they can see a heart beat.... im so happy... wow now for the next 2 weeks to pass by i wanna see my baby now... he said the bloating im having is complety normal and get used to it cuz im gunna keep getting bigger lol.. and he said cramps are ok probebly streching and the cm problem is great he said women who have a lot of cm is a very good sign that the vagina area is exepting everything very well and its a great sign to have a ton loads of cm.. sorry for tmi... mine is white and a whole lot.. so far im so happy he said im 5 weeks pg today .... he said we should not tell anyone just yet cuz women in first tri its 50/50 of miscarage he recomends to every women to keep secret, so ladies ill be talking to you all alot .. since i cant tell anyone untill 2 weeks b4 xmas time... wow im happy hope everything goes great for all of you and me.. thank you ladies for being here for me...


----------



## JJF

Hey girls, just came over from the TTC buddies to see all of you girls that got your bfps this month, seeing that there is 8 pages in one day of thread, wow, lots to catch up on :) This is such a special time, especially those expecing your first, which is a bunch of you, enjoy it! I recommend you write down what your feeling each day cause when you have more pregnancies you'll want to look back and see if your feeling the same things, fun to do that :)


----------



## lilmomof3

finaly got up the nerve to add my ticker.. i was just waiting on the doctors results... yippee wow its so cute to see too.. its realy started to feel real to me now..


----------



## applegirl

hello ladies! Well - I've decided to make the jump from the TTC forum. Excited about my :bfp:s!! but still nervous too because the lines are soooo light : ( 

Have got a docs appointment booked for the 30th of oct. Being pregnant is the most happy and amazing thing that could be happening to me!! Still scared though because of history of miscarriage and chemical pregnancies. 

Thanks to all my girls from lucky TTC forum 'cycle day 1 Sept 10th' for encouraging me to get my ass over here. Taking the plunge - yay!!


----------



## lilmomof3

good luck applegirl_ the ladies here are so nice cant wait to get to know you. good luck and dont worry about light test my first test i thought was a shadow and flushed it down the toilet, lol they where light for 2-3 days then went dark.. good luck hun


----------



## amber20

I have never been able to keep mine a secret! Its to hard. My mom is always the first to notice. She says my hips get noticably wider!


----------



## applegirl

thanks lilmom! I'm feeling more confident with each passing day. 
Your HCGs sounds great - and your kids are so cute!! i'm sure you are baking one supercute bean in there too. 
Amber - I know! Secrets are hard to keep. I've only told my partner and best friend. Think I may keep it quiet for a little while longer.


----------



## happy mum

polo_princess said:


> Ladies we advise not to exchange login details for securtiy reasons.
> 
> If your having trouble please pop a post in the forum help section and someone will be happy to help you.
> 
> Thanks girlies!!
> 
> p.s i have sorted your signature prob out for you :)!!

Thank you!
Got two now, hope your not saying i've got twins in there!!!:rofl:


----------



## happy mum

OMG, i was just thinking if it is twins i'd have 4 child under 3 and a bit! mmm i think 1 is plenty!!
lilmom, do you think you could have twins again?


----------



## happy mum

applegirl said:


> thanks lilmom! I'm feeling more confident with each passing day.
> Your HCGs sounds great - and your kids are so cute!! i'm sure you are baking one supercute bean in there too.
> Amber - I know! Secrets are hard to keep. I've only told my partner and best friend. Think I may keep it quiet for a little while longer.

HELLOOO Apple girl!!
I've told about 3friends so far , no parents, think i'll leave it a couple more weeks to feel a bit more confident. keep trying to keep up the PMA and not let negative thoughts in... everything WILL be fine!!
:hug:


----------



## Cariad_bach

Yay Happy mum you have a sig.....2 sigs lol, well done xxxx

Lilmom im glad you got such good results from the docs hun, its early days for us all but at least we can all share gossip with each other whilst we wait for the time to be right to tell the world xx

Applegirl hi and congrats, my first tests at 15 DPO were neg and at 17 DPO were so light only i could see the line and that was only when i looked really really hard (and on a angle held up to the light lol)


----------



## everhopeful

How is everyone feeling? How are all the symptoms?

I am feeling very bloated today and (0)(0) very sore!!!

Hope you are all well.

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## happy mum

Thanks Cariad!, it was with help from polo princess though, i'd clicked on the wrong thing surprise surprie! anyways 2 is better than none!!
so i see you have 3 children already what ages are they? mine are 2yrs8months agirl, evie, and a boy dylan 16 months, they rae a bit of a handful, just got them to bed after a lunchtime battle with little girl! don't feel sick today which is worrying me now, after complaining yesterday of feeling ill....never happy!! I want to feel sick again then i know its ok! how you all feeling?


----------



## happy mum

everhopeful said:


> How is everyone feeling? How are all the symptoms?
> 
> I am feeling very bloated today and (0)(0) very sore!!!
> 
> Hope you are all well.
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

No symptoms today, unless being grumpy is one? grumpy mum today!!
got jogging pants on as staying at home today, perhaps thats why don't feel sick, as i'm comfy and yest had jeans on!


----------



## veeeh

Hello everyone!
Thanks Cath for starting this thread - it'll be nice to carry on from our ttc one :)

So I am due June 16th and it will be my second pregnancy - already I am feeling bloated and super, super tired. Last night I fell asleep at 8.30!! In the middle of watching Bones, which I love. No morning sickness yet, but last time it didn't start until about 8 weeks and then it was hideous. I was vomiting about 10 times a day so I am seriously not looking forward to that. Other than that I am feeling a lot of stretching/twinge-y pains, which are kind of nice - it reminds me that I am pregnant :)

Looking forward to sharing all our symptoms and the next 9 months together!
Victoria


----------



## Cariad_bach

happy mum said:


> Thanks Cariad!, it was with help from polo princess though, i'd clicked on the wrong thing surprise surprie! anyways 2 is better than none!!
> so i see you have 3 children already what ages are they? mine are 2yrs8months agirl, evie, and a boy dylan 16 months, they rae a bit of a handful, just got them to bed after a lunchtime battle with little girl! don't feel sick today which is worrying me now, after complaining yesterday of feeling ill....never happy!! I want to feel sick again then i know its ok! how you all feeling?


Lol you will have your hands full.....in a good way, i love it.....the hustle and bustle of buys family life.

I have a girl who's just turned 6, a boy who's about to turn 5 and a girl who's just turned 3.

When my last daughter was born for 4 months i had 3 children all under the age of 3, it was fantastic fun :happydance:



Hi Victoria,
Im like you i love my little cramps and twinges, its like my little secret reminding me its there all the time, gives me a happy glow xxxx


----------



## applegirl

Hi Carid bach - thanks for the encouragement hon- you are a star : ) 

My signs - I think my belly is a tiny bit bigger - gonna start taking photos! peeing every hour- or even every 30 mins!! (even at night waking up 2-3 times) sore bbs.

No morning sickness yet.


----------



## Cariad_bach

applegirl said:


> Hi Carid bach - thanks for the encouragement hon- you are a star : )
> 
> My signs - I think my belly is a tiny bit bigger - gonna start taking photos! peeing every hour- or even every 30 mins!! (even at night waking up 2-3 times) sore bbs.
> 
> No morning sickness yet.

No worries hun....

...i think from what ive read its the same hormone that reacts on the POAS that also causes the morning sickness....
My midwife told me that my lines were faint because i didn't have a huge amount of the hormone and that's why i didn't have and never got morning sickness, i still had 3 very healthy happy pregnancies tho,
My last one was even a planned home birth (as will this one i hope) ;)


My lump (to early to be a 'bump' lol) is getting enormous by the hour lol ...its a good idea to take photos of it tho, its a nice little record xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Zoey1

*Apple*~ WOOHOO!! It's so fabulous to see you over here! It's about time. :dance: It must be driving you crazy to have to wait until Oct. 30th for the doctors. I have to wait until Nov. 12th and it's driving me bonkers. 

*Lilmomof3-* I&#8217;m so glad your tests came back positive. Your HCG jump was huge! Oh&#8230; and your little ones are adorable. 

Symptoms...Symptoms. Well I'm definitely having them. I'm crazy bloated, like at least 5 pounds heavier than I was last week. My boobs are enormous w/ blue veins running throughout and they&#8217;re ridiculously sore, twinge pains in my abdomen and slightly woozy on and off. I&#8217;m just waiting for the MS to hit. 

In regards to telling people, I started out w/ only telling my mom and my older sister, which I did. But unfortunately I couldn&#8217;t help myself and I told a close girlfriend and 6 people at work. Oops! :rofl:


----------



## happy mum

I just told my mum, older sister and younger half brother and sister.
Mum said congratulations then changed subject, which isnot too bad areaction thought i was in for a lecture. just text siblings don't live nearby and not really close to them so thought it best.
HMMM so i guess thats a bit sad. But i am now free to tell my friends who will be chuffed for me as they know how much i wanted another baby!
I know its still really early days but i hate keeping secrets... i'm the type that opens xmas pressies early!!
So excited got couple of friends coming round with kids to play, can't wait to tell them!!
YIPEEE!!


----------



## mrsholmes

applegirl said:


> Hi Carid bach - thanks for the encouragement hon- you are a star : )
> 
> My signs - I think my belly is a tiny bit bigger - gonna start taking photos! peeing every hour- or even every 30 mins!! (even at night waking up 2-3 times) sore bbs.
> 
> No morning sickness yet.

hello apple!!!!

ive missed soo mush this morning!!!

well done happymum with the sig!

veeh thought id carry it on though to the pregnancy club since the last last one went soooo well!

has anyone actually been sick? I just feel it.....love it really tho!


----------



## jerseyshoregirl

I'm scared. 

I am having brown discharge when I go to the bathroom. Needless to say, after having had a natural miscarriage in mid-July, I am SO SCARED. My boobs still hurt and I have felt nausea all day long - but I can't help but worry.

Thankfully I have an early scan already scheduled for tomorrow morning. 

Please pray for me that everything turns out alright.

JM


----------



## applegirl

oh honey - I know you know this already - but it is really common to have a bit of bleeding. I'm glad that you have the scan tomorrow. You are on my mind. Let us know how it goes. x


----------



## JJF

:hug:Jersey, try to stay calm and I'm hoping you find out tomorrow that things look okay, but as you probably know its VERY early for a scan so you may not have any answers then anyway. After two MC's, I got prego with my son and at about 9 weeks I had bright red bleeding but all was okay, and I was a nervous wreck so I know how scary it is but try to hang in there...


----------



## JJF

Ladies I came by to see if you all have started your prego journals??? I went looking for them but me no see :)


----------



## lilmomof3

hello ladies , jjf i started my pg journal so did happy mum not sure who else though not many ppl talk to me here yet , well ladies got my first ultra sound scheduld oct 22nd at 9am , wish me luck i know its 2 weeks away i hope it goes by fast i cant wait hope my lil baby is growing good an will get a strong heart beat by then . how is everyone here today?


----------



## lilmomof3

wish you luck jersy for tommow, hope everything will be ok _ ps on the sick thing oh ya for the last 2 mornings my belly gets realy icky feeling but havent yet puked which is good.


----------



## mrsholmes

jersey- good luck for this morning, i'll keep checking throughout the day to see how u got on, as apple said the bleeding is common, 

illmom- bet u cant wait do u have scans earlier in america? 

not sure about the journal I was going to be old fashioned and write on lol, but I think I will start one as it will be nice to look back

not feeling as sick today have managed to have a cuppa!


----------



## mrsholmes

btw how do u find out your Hcg Betas?


----------



## applegirl

:muaha:morning ladies. had a terrible morning this am - as you know I am still not feeling confident about the pregnancy. still taking my BBTs. I had a temp dip this am, but not below the coverline. got scared. realised I still had one pregnancy test at home- a pound shop brand called predictor. I did the test and it was :bfn:. :cry: Totally upset - I decided to go to the shops to buy more tests to check. You are going to laugh (or cry) but I bought 4 double packs of tests: CBdigital, boots, tesco, and pound shop cheapy strips. The results were: 
CB digital - postive :bfp:!!
Boots - faint positive after 3 mins, getting stronger by 10 mins
tesco - v. faint positive after 3 mins, faint positive after 10 mins
cheapy - v.v.faint positive after 5 mins. 

OK - so I am still in the game. As I said I bought double packs of both tests - so I will be testing again, but not going to test again til Monday.

I know that I should stop testing, but having gone through a m/c and 2 chemicals before I just don't trust that the + is going to stick. Totally believing and hoping though. And praying. And talking to the bean. 

Not even a drop of blood though - that has to be good. Now 16DPO. You know - if I had followed fertility friend's advice I would not even have been testing til Sunday - ha! That was likely good advice : )

ok ladies - going to try to concentrate on work now. Feeling reassured by the positives. I know there is every chance that this pregnancy is going to go well.:muaha:


----------



## happy mum

Jersey really hoping your scan goes well this am be keeping my fingers crossed for you!!
Lilmom, i'm so jealous you have a scan booked already, i've not even been dr yet, feeling puke again today, so glad about that.
Apple girl, know what you mean about tests, i so want to get another to test again, its rubbish this stage of pg, as just have no idea if everything ok till get a scan. its so much better when you get to feel it wriggle, just another 15weeks to wait!!! you just have to assume no news is good news!!!

Hows everyone elses paranoia going??
I seem to swing from being really happy and wanting to tell everyone i see [email protected] PREGNANT!!!
To thing o its not right i've got pains, somethings wrong/
Going to try get doc to give early scan, but know they don't generally do then till 11weeks here.


----------



## Cariad_bach

jerseyshoregirl said:


> I'm scared.
> 
> I am having brown discharge when I go to the bathroom. Needless to say, after having had a natural miscarriage in mid-July, I am SO SCARED. My boobs still hurt and I have felt nausea all day long - but I can't help but worry.
> 
> Thankfully I have an early scan already scheduled for tomorrow morning.
> 
> Please pray for me that everything turns out alright.
> 
> JM


Hun how are you today? praying for you hun right now, will keep checking in for news xxxxxx :hug:


----------



## Cariad_bach

Lilmom bet your really excited about your scans, i hope your going to show us piccies

Applegirl im still testing to, just to make sure! looks like your doing well hun xxxxxxx

Happymum with my first pregnancy i went in at 6 weeks and told them i was pregnant but had really bad cramps (i know now that i didn't i was just panicking :blush: ) anyway because there was no blood he said i should be ok but he sent me for a early scan 2 days later just to make sure ;) ;)



Well im about 6 weeks today i think.....still just want food all the time lol
Ive been playing around on this website looking at what my little lump looks like this week
https://3dpregnancy.parentsconnect.com/calendar/6-weeks-pregnant.html


----------



## happy mum

MMM i was thinking that myself, i do have pains in my side, but was worrying, pg paranoia, that if i made something up then it might actually happen and i might loose it and it would all be because i pretended something was wrong to get a scan........ am i insane? well i see dr at 6 weeks pg will have chat with him about paranoia./pains in side. my sister had an ectopic so i'm paronoid about having one with these pains but i have no blood so can't be anyway?
How you feeling cariad?
still got my fingers crossed Jersey, not sure what time it is with you so prob not gone for scan yet.


----------



## jerseyshoregirl

Hi ladies. Thank you for the well wishes. I go for my scan in about an hour. The amount of brown blood has decreased, but it's still there. I still "feel" pregnant, if that counts for anything. 

My OH said the sweetest thing last night... "you are the love of my life, and while I want us to have a child - if we can't, I will still have you". Just thinking about what he said makes me want to cry. 

I gave my supervisor notice that if things come back "inconclusive" or "not good", then I will be putting in for sick leave the rest of the afternoon. I know myself well enough to know I couldn't handle being in the office if I am sad and scared again.

Please keep the prayers coming...
JM


----------



## mrsholmes

apple- dont worry they are stilL:bfp:, I feel the same i have this strange urge to keep testing................I think im going mad seriously so far ive resisted the urge.

Ive also got a doctor app this afternoon as I have a really bad back, its so painfull I cant even bed/sit /drive I cant carry on like this esp with a baby on the way

jersey good luck again:hugs:, xxx


----------



## happy mum

Jersey, your OH sounds lovely had a little cry myself, thats so lovely, sounds better this am if not so much, and brown better than red! Keeping em crossed!!! X 

Mrs holmes hope your appoint goes well too. X


----------



## happy mum

How much do you think a home scanning unit would cost? would love to see BB everyday to check in on it!!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Awww Jersey hun your OH sounds like a star bless him....hope your ok hun, im still praying for you xxxxx

Mrs holmes i hope all goes well at the docs hun xx


Happymum i didnt know you could get them...off to search the web/ebay now lol


..............EDIT to add i cant find any :( i can see the ones you use to listen to the heart beat for between £30-£50.
I remember reading on here that a privet 4d scan cost someone £99 for the scan, a video and the photos.
It would be good if you could buy them tho, or hire them, i think id end up obsessed tho lol


----------



## Zoey1

Aaww *Jersey* your OH just sounds wonderfuly sweet! Good luck today sweetie! You're in my thoughts and prayers.:hug: I don't know if this will help, but I asked my father who is suregon about the bleeding and he said it isn't uncommon early on. I know you'll feel much more reassured after your scan today. Please let us know what happens. 

Hi *Apple*- Don't worry about testing like crazy. We all do it! You're definitely prego., with even very faint lines. :happydance: I took another test today even though the hospital already confirmed my pregnancy. I'm sure we will all test again soon. :rofl:

*Cath*- I hope your back feels better. I am in the same boat as you. I actually had to stay home today because I can't sit up straight. I also have a sever cold. It sucks that we can't take any cold medicine for relief.


----------



## veeeh

Hi Apple! I am so happy to see you over here :) I'm glad your re-tests after the BFN were positive and that all the non-cheapies gave you positives! However faint, they are still lines and wouldn't appear at all if you had anything to worry about.

Cath - hope your back gets better. I have been suffering from sciatica since June and eventually went for an MRI because there were days when I couldn't move - literally! Found out I have a herniated disc which is causing the sciatic pain so I have been having accupuncture for the last 4 weeks. I was very apprehensive at first because I am no lover of needles, but these are completely different and anyway, I didn't care what I had to do in order to get "fixed" so I could survive getting pregnant. I haven't had any pain for 3 weeks - it really is a miracle, but I am obviously being super careful not to aggrevate my back pain. 

Jerseygirl - hope your appointment goes well today. As many have said, bleeding is very common (though that thought doesn't really help when it happens to you!) and brown blood is old so it could be left over from implantation.

As far as telling people, we haven't told anyone yet - very superstitious and don't want to jinx anything. And I don't think I could cope with telling people if something went wrong. But I was on the phone to my Mum yesterday and she asked if I was pregnant????!! Is that mother's intuition or what?! I just laughed it off. We are close but I want to wait a bit longer - she will be the first person I tell though. We are having Thanksgiving dinner on Sunday with a big group of hubby's family on Sunday so I am hoping no one notices me not drinking. Regardless of what I am saying, I am so tempted to tell EVERYONE though!

No nausea or anything yet - hope it stays away!

Hope everyone else is doing well!
Victoria


----------



## veeeh

Cariad - thank you for that link - I love it!!


----------



## happy mum

CAriad i was joking ish about scanning unit, they are probably tens of thousands ,of pounds i think tom cruise had one though perhaps they would loan it out!! LOL!!
A doppler is hundred or so, but wouldn't hear a heart beat yet a while anyway. guess its just waiting till can feel it kick for reassurance!! BUt if i won the lottery say, i would def buy a scanner and have my own private midwife!! swimming pool, helicopter, mansion............. dream on!!! LOL!!


----------



## mrsholmes

the doctor said that ive pulled a ligament not alot I can do apart from rest, gutted I just hope it gets better so im not doing ANYTHING that involves lifting. If its not better Im going to go back!

hope u feel better zoey, I hate being bad! 

veeh u have such will power!

our friends are coming around tonight first time no drink!


----------



## happy mum

Mrs holmes , sounds painful, make the most of having to put your feet up!!
Bet you spill to friends!!! too hard not to!!
I told my friends that came round t oday! Was great feeling had a little happy cry..... hormones getting the better of me today!!
Hope your back gets better soon
Any news on Jersey yet?


----------



## happy mum

Zoey hope you'refeeling better soon.... hot lemon and honey! and paracetamol to keep temp down! rest up. X


----------



## mrsholmes

I already have:rofl:I couldn't keep my mouth shut! 

No news as far as I can see I hope everything is ok

omg can u imagine having a scanner id be obbessed!

just wondering how old is everone??? Im 26 i'll be 27 having the baby.sorry I sooooo nosey!!


----------



## amber20

I'm 27. I will turn 28 on June 2.


----------



## happy mum

Mrs Holmes you'reso like me!!:rofl::rofl:
I can never keep it quiet told everyone within 6 weeks with my first 2, telling is half the fun!! I figure if the worst were to happen i'd prob tell friends anyway, so may as well enjoy every minute of positivity!! i've had a couple of friends misscarry, one had told me before she was pg the other after. i felt so much more empathy for the one that told me before as i felt her loss too. the one that happened after felt more detatched. weird? its a tough subject!

anyway i refuse to think negatively, our babies will be fine, scanner or no scanner!!

i'm 35 by the way.... only just mind!!!, think i may have concieved on my birthday :rofl:, dh is 46, ha ha old git!! thinks hes peter pan though!! looking good for his age have to say though!!:blush:


----------



## Cariad_bach

Im 30.......and still looking for a scanner lol, apparently you can hire them form some places LMAO!

Mrs Holmes enjoy your rest hun xxx


----------



## mrsholmes

thanks I will if its still bad then im having a few days off work!

happy mum I agree i imagine u would feel their loss as u would have been excited etc with them My friend had a miscarriage and did say she was pg and it was hard to understand what she was going thro


----------



## applegirl

mrs holmes - so sorry you have hurt your back. Hope you feel better soon love.

I am 35. Told my parents today - exciting. Mum's advice - get some rest! No problem with that - super sleepy. 

Jersey - let us know your news. Thinking of you hon. x :hugs:


----------



## veeeh

Hey Applegirl - I like your new profile picture :)
Hope you feel better soon Cath!


----------



## happy mum

love the new pic apple!
must do one soon!


----------



## lilmomof3

hello everyone, well im still here going good key board for computer still not working well but im manegening, well so far so good woke up with bb pain and bloated . and got a headake. which i hate i suffer from migrans and have to take meds for it but cuz im pg i cant take them . i do have pain meds to take which i had to take for my teeth i have a very very bad tooth ake today i feel like somone punched my left side of my face , ouchy, other than this i wanted to just let you all know im ok , hope all of you are doing good 

jersygirl- wish you luck hun hope you are ok we are all worried about you,
well ladies ill be off for now gunna lay down try to stop this teeth pain and head ake. i will check up with you ladies later.


----------



## lilmomof3

p.s yep ladies once i get the scans i will deftly post here ,


----------



## Cariad_bach

Aww lilmom i feel for you....im having headaches (dont know if it's the pregnancy or the lack of caffeine!) ive never had a migraine tho but i seen people who have and OMG the pain there in is terrible :(
I hope yours clears soon hun xxx

Apple nice pic hun xxx


MrsHolmes how your back today hun?


jersygirl hun im praying your ok xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Im same as normal this morning but so hot...its like im having hot flushes!


----------



## applegirl

hey lilmom - can't wait to see your scans. exciting that you are a week ahead of some of us - good to know what we're in for : ) 

Sorry that you are dealing with pain. Must be awful. Hang in there hon :hugs:


----------



## mrsholmes

love your profile pic apple!
I dont think jersey has been on line since yesterday?! hope everythings ok

well so far this morning ive managed half a cup of herbal tea:rofl:.

Also last night went well out 'couple friends' came over and I dont feel like I was missing out at all!

im off to myfriends for lunch today, she's also pg 22 weeks and shes expecting a boy!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Hope you have a nice lunch Mrs Holmes,

Was just checking in for news on jersey, hope shes ok.


----------



## happy mum

hi lilmom, hoe your headache is better the only thing worse than migraine and toothache, is labour ha ha ha!!

cariad, i 'm missing the caffiene, doing decaf coffee, but have to admit to the odd pepsi max when i get the dt's! gone off choc luckily, as thats my other vice, seem to have gone on to crackers!

so cath, have you been telling anyone else??? i told a random lady at swimming pool today, to be honest theres not many people i have spoken to over lasy couple days i havn't told!!LOL!!
IS it just us that can't keep our excitement in? any other june ladies spilling allready?

so woorried about jersey kept checking last night, how are you hun???


----------



## happy mum

By the way is it ok to use real names??
My name is natalee by the way can call me Nat.. bit shorter!
mrs holmes think you said you were cath?
lilmom is Helen?
getting confused with names..... its easy done LOL!!!


----------



## veeeh

Hi Nat! :) I haven't told anyone yet (apart from my accupuncturist) but I will be doing so as soon as I can. My husband doesn't want to tell anyone yet, but if he did I think I would be tempted! 

I really hope Jerseygirl is ok...was her scan yesterday or Thursday? 

Hope your migraine gets better lilmom - I suffer from about 2 a year and am seriously hoping they stay away during pregnancy. I can't imagine not having drugs for them! Hope you are doing better today.

I think someone was asking about ages..Nat?? Well, I am 28, will be 29 in January :)

Feeling good today - still no nausea thank goodness! And my tastes haven't changed at all yet.

Have a good day everyone!
Victoria


----------



## happy mum

Victoria your so good not telling, mind i'm a whole 7 days ahead so thats ok then !! LOL!!
I think i did actually wait a whole week before telling!, i can't understand how people keep it quiet till 12 weeks!! that would be another 6 weeks for me!! no way!!
Wasn't me asking about ages but i am concerned i'm the oldest on here!!!


----------



## happy mum

It was Cath with the ages!!!
so just having a look at ages Apple girl same age as me, when you 36 apple?


----------



## applegirl

hey happymom - I'm 36 in March - and just down the road in Liverpool - we will have to meet up at some point! Oh - and my name is Pamela.
x


----------



## happy mum

hi pamela, YeY, your older than me!!!! Ha ha! sorry, only by 6 months!! LOL!!
yeh that would be good, got 2 monkeys in tow though!!, i live near to nantwich about hour and a half away.
have you been dr yet, got a scan booked yet?
seems usa girls get earlier scans than us! boooo i want one too!


----------



## lilmomof3

hello , well my headake and tooth ake are finaly gone. yippee now as long as they stay away i used to get them every day and was put on meds to control them well since being pg i cant take the 2 kinds of meds that will stop them so im hoping i dont get very many of them . 
yes my name is helen 
and i actuly had my golden bday sept 26th so im 26 and i found out i was pg the next day. i told hubby he gave me the best bday present lol. 

i realy hope jersygirl is gunna be ok iv been looking for a reply she hasnt been on. its so nice to have all of you here for eachother. 
we still havent told any one yet hubby is worried if we go and tell a bunch of ppl not only will some stress me out (in his side of family) but hes worried about somthing happening , ( we are thinking very postive though which does help alot. 
on my symptom front woke up again bbs hurt so bad and are so bigger . bloated and gassy today . so far so good
hope everyone else is doing great today .
oh ya and i also am missing the caffine its realy hard to get used to not having pop and i was taking caffine pills before the pg to stay awake during the day well i recently stopped taking the caffine pills i didnt know you where not supposed to take them during pg eeek so i stopped imeditly. so thats prob what my headakes are from .


----------



## Cariad_bach

Oooh real names....please forgive me if i get them all wrong im hopeless with names, Im Jue by the way xxxxx

Glad the pains gone Helen xx

Nat i dont have a scan or midwife appointment or anything, its still to early up here in Wales, they wont want to see me for Booking in untill 9 weeks :(


----------



## veeeh

So it looks like there are a few girls from UK North west!! We are living in Toronto, Canada right now (been here for 5 years, I'm English, hubby is Canadian) and we are moving back to England in April - yes when I am very, very pregnant! I am a little, well very nervous about packing everything up here, finding new house in England, moving my 3 year old and dealing with pregnancy/new baby all in a few short months! We must be mad! Chester is my home town so I think we are going to be moving back there - my Mum still lives there. My best friends are dotted around the country but I think Chester is pretty central to them all.

Still no sign of Jerseygirl......

Victoria


----------



## applegirl

Victoria - we should talk - I'm Canadian - from Toronto, living in Liverpool! OH is English (from Chester). I've been in England for 5 years. NOT planning on moving in April :) Excited that you are though- will be good to meet up.:yipee:


----------



## happy mum

applegirl said:


> Victoria - we should talk - I'm Canadian - from Toronto, living in Liverpool! OH is English (from Chester). I've been in England for 5 years. NOT planning on moving in April :) Excited that you are though- will be good to meet up.:yipee:


does that mean i'm dumped???:rofl:
i could put on a canadian accent!!! LOL!!
I've been to Chester shopping!! and DH's aunty lives in vancouver!!! :rofl:


----------



## happy mum

Can't believe i forgot to mention but won't be about tomorrow going on a spa day at Carden Park(chester!!!), its a girls day and night away, i'm so in need of a break and a lie in!!! really good deal.. dinner, bed and breakfast plus a treatment and use of facilities. for£99 not bad eh!!
Well hope i get back to hear some good news from Jersey!!!
See you buddies on monday!! XX


----------



## applegirl

wow - how great we have a chester connection! Happy mum - of course you are not dumped:rofl::rofl:

Will be super fun to get together - can't wait to meet you, your monkeys and your bean : ) Maybe we could go maternity Christmas clothes shopping in Chester once our bumps grow a little x


----------



## applegirl

and yeah - a day of pampering sounds amazing!! you are inspiring me happy mum. I think I may need to get a pedicure - or at least get DH to give me a nice massage : ) 

ps - still continually amazed that there is no bleeding. feeling so happy - but still scared too. As of today I've made it further into this pregnancy than before with my chemicals.


----------



## lilmomof3

hey ladies, well my day went ok for now all of a sudden after going to the bathroom i got cramps no bleeding just realy bad streching feeling it seems like i get them alot at night was wondering do any of you ladies get cramps like ripping streching they go away but scare me when they happen. 
iv been so tired all day and not realy hungery , its so hard to not have caffine. im trying so hard to stay away from soda i used to drink a lot of soda. ya i realy hope jersygirl is ok . well ladies my tooth pain came back but no headake . well hate to cut you all short im gunna take a bath and try to relax hope you all have a great night


----------



## amber20

I heard that it is normal to get more cramping at night because your body is relaxing more.


----------



## applegirl

lilmom - you are doing so well to stay away from the caffeine. 
And I can understand feeling scared about those cramps - but it is totally normal and a good sign to have those stretching, pulling type of cramps at this point - there is a lot going on down there! Hang in there. Why don't you phone your doctor if it is making you nervous? 

Every day I am so excited just to see my ticker move that one day further ahead :wohoo: Looking forward to what weeks 5&6 will bring - roll on morning sickness :rofl:


----------



## mrsholmes

hey girls, 

illmom ive had cramps too was really worried the beginning of the week but they have eased off now and only getting little twinges now and again.

My morning sickness has really kicked in, gone off loads of food mostly eating plain meat cant even face chocolate :shock: also found it really easy to give up coffee as its turning me!

OH has been doing alot to give my back a rest, his mate is a physio who said said he would give me some exercises that can do to help it while pg (its a torn ligament)

hope u enjoy your spa day nat!

lol im really out of it im from wales! Jue where in in wales are u from?


im off now to do some housework how exciting!:hissy:


----------



## veeeh

applegirl said:


> Victoria - we should talk - I'm Canadian - from Toronto, living in Liverpool! OH is English (from Chester). I've been in England for 5 years. NOT planning on moving in April :) Excited that you are though- will be good to meet up.:yipee:


That's so funny - it's as if we swopped lives! My Dad's from Liverpool so I know it relatively well, and we are all avid Liverpool supporters. Even my daughter loves "red stevie" :)

It will be so nice to meet up - with our little ones :) or before with our big bumps.

Where will you give birth? Have you started thinking about that? I don't know what I am going to do. We had amazing midwives here when my daughter was born and I am going to hopefully see them too with this one but I am scared about having to find a doctor/midwife when I am 30+ weeks pregnant and have no relationship with them. I was looking at the birthing centre in Northwich, but it is expensive!! I also had to have a C-section as baby was breech and I am trying to research as much as possible about VBACs. Oh the decisions!

Have a good day - and Happy Thanksgiving :)

xo Victoria


----------



## veeeh

happy mum said:


> applegirl said:
> 
> 
> Victoria - we should talk - I'm Canadian - from Toronto, living in Liverpool! OH is English (from Chester). I've been in England for 5 years. NOT planning on moving in April :) Excited that you are though- will be good to meet up.:yipee:
> 
> 
> does that mean i'm dumped???:rofl:
> i could put on a canadian accent!!! LOL!!
> I've been to Chester shopping!! and DH's aunty lives in vancouver!!! :rofl:Click to expand...

The more the merrier!! Have fun at Carden Park - I am very jealous!


----------



## mrsholmes

I would like to do it with just gas n air, not sure if i'll change my mind tho:rofl:


----------



## Cariad_bach

Hi all,
Good to see were all doing well today (hoping for Jersey of course xxx)

Cath im way up north on Anglesey, where are you?

With my kids ive gas and air and that injection (forget what its called lol)


But with my last one i had a planed Home Birth :cloud9:


It was fantastic, just gas and air, my OH and 1 midwife (the other midwife didn't get there in time) and my other kiddies upstairs in bed.

I deffo want another home birth with this one as long as everything it the pregnancy runs 100% to plan like last time.


----------



## mrsholmes

Hiya, im in the south bewteen swansea and cardiff, still no sign of jersey.......

my cramps have nearly gone.... its odd!


----------



## Zoey1

Hey Ladies! I've missed so much while I've been kicking this dreaded flu! I'm really worried about Jersey (Jeannie). I hope all is okay with her! :hugs: :hugs:

I'm sorry your back to still hurts Cath! Definitely try and do some stretches, but lay off the housework girlie! :dance: I can't believe your ms has thrown you off chocolate. I can't even imagine. 

Hi illmom- I hope you're doing good today! Pulling sensations and cramps are very normal for a stretching uterus. I'm actually a bit concerned because mine have subsided.

Nat- I hope you are enjoy your well deserved pampering!

Oh.... I just turned 28 in September.


----------



## applegirl

:hi:zoey!

my pulling has subsided too. But I have decided that the stuff I had been feeling was related to implantation, and that the pulling related to uterus stretching will be along in a week or so. Can't wait! 

Other signs not subsiding though. Waking up in the night to pee, dizziness when I stand up quickly, constant heartburn. 

Exciting! Here's to sticky beans. :wohoo:

Worried for jersey. Sending you :hug:


----------



## mrsholmes

my cramps have calmed down 2 only the odd twinge or so,
sorry your feeling ill Jenn, I dont think that u can take any of those things, not even shop bought pain killers.

ive just eaten a wispa, I didn't want it and I knew it would repeat on me but I ate it anyway and now I feel sick and have heartburn!:muaha:

has anyone thought of or done in the past parenting skills like the 1950's routine or the continmum concept?


----------



## applegirl

morning ladies- in case you have not seen jerey's back!! She is doing well and busy with wedding fun. Scan was good, and she is hopeful and waiting for hcgs to confirm. You can read about her at: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...erseyshoregirl-we-do-hope-everythings-ok.html
x


----------



## mrsholmes

thats good, bet she thinks we are all mad, someone even started a thread :rofl:


----------



## Cariad_bach

Im just so glad shes ok, i suppose its because shes the same amount of days gone as me but i just couldn't stop thinking about her all weekend.


Hows everyone else today?

Zoey i hope your Flu's better hun.

Cath i have a Wispa sat on my kitchen side......im going off to devour it now...yumyum xxxx


----------



## curlylocks

Hi everyone.
I'm so glad I've found this site! It's amazing how you have put my mind at ease on different symptoms! I'm due on June 4th! Most of the cramps and twinges have stopped now, but instead seem to have a constant headache!

Looking forward to speaking to you all in the coming months! :happydance:


----------



## tink

Hello girls!can i join you all?i'm due 15th june but i'm sure that may change.
this will be number 5 for me(and my last)
i am in denial i think,because ive had 3 chemical m/c since ttc jan 08,surely i cant have another one!!!
look forward to chatting and complaining!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## veeeh

Hello tink and curlylocks - welcome to our group!

My twinges and pulling pains have stopped too, with just the occasional "feeling" every now and then.

I'm glad Jerseygirl is ok! :)

Victoria


----------



## jerseyshoregirl

applegirl said:


> morning ladies- in case you have not seen jerey's back!! She is doing well and busy with wedding fun. Scan was good, and she is hopeful and waiting for hcgs to confirm. You can read about her at: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...erseyshoregirl-we-do-hope-everythings-ok.html
> x

Applegirl - Thank you for forwarding the link out! 

And to all of the amazing women on this forum - Thank you so much for your thoughts, prayers, and support! 

I promise I'll make a point of it to let everyone know what happens the next time I get a scan, test, etc. straight away after I get the results. (Should be sometime tomorrow if the hcg results come in like they are supposed to.) The outpouring of support is amazing!

I am so happy I found Baby'n'Bump and all of you! :hugs:

In friendship,
Jeannie


----------



## mrsholmes

Hi tink and curly!
im Catherine/Cath

I would like another wispa now u've said! just had a sausage roll from gregs the diet has really gone out the window! i'll be the size of a small nation by june!

jersey- sorry u must think we are all mad!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Ooooh my Wispa was gooooood!!

Hiya and welcome Tink and Curlylocks...

....Tink wow your 5th, i thought i was bad lol xxxx 

Jeannie i hope your results are good hun...i will keep checking for news ;)


----------



## Sherileigh

Hey everyone...I'd love to join here as I'm also due in June..on the 19th. I think we all have fantastic timing, wonderful to start off with a summer off. I'm not sure where most of you are, but here in Canada we get a full year off work, so I'm really looking forward to that!
I've had quite a few symptoms so far, so I'm getting a bit nervous about morning sickness as I've been feeling quite quesy lately. But as everyone else is saying, I'm more than happy to experience it all. And very good to know that others are having issues with fitting their pants this soon into it. 
Wishing everyone happy healthy 9 months!


----------



## mrsholmes

hiya sherileigh! the morning sickness is not funny when u have to go to work! Id like to have the whole year off but i dont think I can afford it, it does my head in that I only get 8 weeks full pay bet if I went off on the sick id get 6 months!!!:grr::grr:


----------



## Zoey1

Welcome Curlylocks, Tink & Sherliegh, I'm Jenn!!

Thank you girls for wishing my well. The flu is still hanging on, but much better than last week. Unfortunately I'm at work today when all I want to do is rest. I'm sure you all know how that feels. Oh... just ate a chicken pesto wrap and now my tummy hates me! BAD IDEA. It sounded good at the time. In regards to time off, here in the US, I get up to 3 months UNPAID leave. 

Jeannie- I'm just SO happy that you had a positive scan. Let us know how your HCG tests look. :dance:

PS. What's a wispa?


----------



## Cariad_bach

Zoey1 said:


> PS. What's a wispa?

Only one of the nicest chocolate bars ever! lol glad your feeling a little better Jenn hun xxxx


Hiya sherileigh,
Your right we all have great timing....i have 2 Autumn kids and that wasn't much fun, always having to muffle them up, My last was a July baby which was much nicer..

...Ooh and thanks to my very wonderful DH who works very hard to support financially us im lucky enough to be a full time mum so i dont have to go back to work :cloud9:


----------



## mrsholmes

its a chocolate bar then was discontinued about 10 years ago and has been brought back!

cant beliebe u get 3 months! Im lucky I suppose I up to a year off but the last 3 months are unpaid. prob going to take 5 months x

jenn- im not fanying ur pesto wrap either!!:rofl:

at the moment EVERYTHING is repeating on me


----------



## Zoey1

Hi Cath & Jue - That chocolate bar sounds so yummy right now!! 

I do wish that our maternity leave was paid though. Even though we technically get up to 3 months leave, who can do that w/o a paycheck. :shrug:


----------



## mrsholmes

I agree! its near impossible! im going to save as much as possible from now untill June!


----------



## applegirl

Welcome tink, curlylocks and sherileigh! :hugs:


----------



## Zoey1

I'm all about saving as well. I'm hoping my DH will be able to make enough so I can stay at home, but we just don't know yet.

Hey I took a pic of my belly last night, so I could watch the progression and keep track of my weight gain :rofl:! I'm going to post it in here tonight. You guys should post yours too!!:yipee:


----------



## mrsholmes

I was thinking about it........ I just look bloated! jean dont fit anymore going to get one of those band tomorrow


----------



## applegirl

As you ladies know I am really nervous about low rising HCGs and a possible chemical pregnancy. Today I bought a clear blue digital with conception indicator. It is now 2 weeks 5 days past ovulation. 

If you have not seen them before (tink saw yours today!) they give you a result 'pregnant' (phew!) and then they also tell you 1-2 weeks, 2-3 weeks or 3+ weeks since conception. 

I held in my pee today for 4 hours, and then did the test. Pregnant - 1-2 weeks. :hissy:
REALLY wanted to see that 2-3 weeks. Looking more closely at the info it says you need to use FMU - so maybe my urine was not concentrated enough? OH says - let's do the test again in the morning. Likely will.:blush:

Really - I know I should relax - likely do the test again in a week and hope that it has increased to 2-3 weeks, or even 3+ weeks by then. I'm sure I will do that too. :blush:

This is likely worse than the 2WW. My appointment is at 6 weeks - Oct 30th. I don't even know what they will be able to tell me then. Not sure if the HCG will be high enough then to see the sac or hear a heartbeat. 

I am hesitant to post this, because I don't want to get anyone else worried! Have been having a happy few days, feeling more confident over the weekend. :muaha:

Sending everyone love and :hug: Will keep you in the loop.


----------



## Cariad_bach

Zoey1 said:


> Hey I took a pic of my belly last night, so I could watch the progression and keep track of my weight gain :rofl:! I'm going to post it in here tonight. You guys should post yours too!!:yipee:


Go for it Jenn hun, it would be great to compare,,,

....this is me at 5 weeks 4 days (i think i need to stop eating!)

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i306/cariad_bach/lump/Pic705.jpg

Im going to keep taking them to keep a record, somthing ive never done before.





Ive never used a clear blue digital so im not sure how good they are......but if you were only 1-2 weeks passed Ovulation then how far passed would you have been when you got your first positive? or does it just mean that your hormone levels are still low?
If it helps any i still only get faint lines on pregnancy tests and was the same with my others, i just dont have a high HCG level apparently.
Hopefully you will get a better result with FMU hun xxxxxxx


----------



## applegirl

Great bump Cariad!! My jeans are already feeling tight - will take a pic soon so I can watch the bump grow x


----------



## mrsholmes

I agree with Jue, some peoples HCG levels dont show till 6-7 weeks. I know its hard not to worry tho:hugs:

where did u get the test from apple?


----------



## applegirl

was from Boots. yes - I know - I will try to keep calm and keep my PMA. thanks hon. 

oh - if you want to see what the test looks like - here is tink's from her :bfp: announcement (congrats tink!!!)
https://www.babyandbump.com/bfp-announcements/63036-got-one-but-very-scared.html

x


----------



## mrsholmes

thanks, i know how your feeling I just keep having the urge to test again but I haven't otherwise i'd be skint!:rofl:

apple is this your first?


----------



## applegirl

yeah :rofl: can you tell?


----------



## Hunnyx10

i would love to join you

i got my :bfp: on monday 13th Oct

i know some of you already so it will be nice being with other around the same time


----------



## Zoey1

Welcome Hunny10! I just saw that you are a mom of 9 sweet children already. How old is your oldest & youngest?

Cute tummy bump Jue!

Apple & Cath- I tested again yesterday just to make sure...again. :rofl: This my first LO as well. Ok so as promised here's my belly at 4w6days.

You'll have to forgive my silly sleep pants.
 



Attached Files:







Belly Pics- 4 weeks edited.JPG
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## applegirl

Welcome Hunny!!


----------



## applegirl

update - so I called the clearblue helpline and they said that they date conception from implantation rather than from ovulation. So - when it says 1-2 weeks that is since implantation. By that measure I am still within the normal limits. 

I still expect that I will test again in a week or so - would be good to see the number increase. I know this sounds like crazy talk, but if things are not going well I would rather know.


----------



## tink

Hi Apple,you sound as paranoid as me!i will prob do another of those tests next week too!:rofl:but i keep feeling nauseous first thing,so maybe thats a good sign,just too scared to get excited!
i'll be happy if i get to 6 weeks,because i have had 3 chemical m/c at 5+ since jan,surely i cant have any more!
sticky dust for everyone!!!!!
:dust:


----------



## Hunnyx10

thanks ladies for letting me join

and tink keeping fingers crossed for you


----------



## mrsholmes

hI Hunny! welcome x:wave: ur brave having 10 !

I'll post my pic tonight, im soo bloated tho! 

I might get one of those clear blue things today, I ive done a couple of pound land ones and theres a strong red line :happydance:


lol apple I was just checking figured it was your first! mine too!

anyway catch up later, as im in work looking busy :paper:


----------



## Cariad_bach

Hi Hunny and welcome wow mum to 9, lol you've got your hands full xxxxxx

Pamela im glad the helpline people were of some help......and believe me you still get completely paranoid even when its not your first,
Every time im out at the shops and i get a rush of CM (sorry if its TMI) i have to find toilets in case its blood :blush:

Jenn hun its a lovely piccie....now everyone else needs to show their's! xxxxxxx

Aww Tink hun loads and loads of sticky dust back at you, and to everyone else :dust: really hoping this is the one for you hun :hug:


----------



## tink

:shy: there is no way i will be posting pics of my belly at the mo!:rofl:
(post 4 pregnancies!):rofl:


----------



## Cariad_bach

mrsholmes said:


> anyway catch up later, as im in work looking busy :paper:

Lol i often wonder what your all ment to be doing when your on here :rofl:


----------



## Tabbycat

hello ladys i took my test on sunday and got :bfp: i am on :cloud9:
very new to all of this has any one had a bit of cramping ?
And i also have a high temp its goes between 36.8 and 37.2 is this normal?


----------



## Cariad_bach

tink said:


> :shy: there is no way i will be posting pics of my belly at the mo!:rofl:
> (post 4 pregnancies!):rofl:


Aww common, ive had 3 already (no wonder im a little baggie lol) anyway were all friends now xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Tabbycat said:


> hello ladys i took my test on sunday and got :bfp: i am on :cloud9:
> very new to all of this has any one had a bit of cramping ?
> And i also have a high temp its goes between 36.8 and 37.2 is this normal?

Hiya hun and a massive congratulations to you.
Do you know when you will be due etc?

Ive had loads of cramping and twinges, all normal hun....as for the Temp i cant help sorry, hope someone can tho xxxxxx


----------



## applegirl

Tabbycat said:


> hello ladys i took my test on sunday and got :bfp: i am on :cloud9:
> very new to all of this has any one had a bit of cramping ?
> And i also have a high temp its goes between 36.8 and 37.2 is this normal?

Hi Tabbycat! Welcome. 
Your temp sounds good to me - but it really depends on what is normal for you. Have you been charting before you got your BFP? have you been using fertility friend? what is your coverline? They usually say that your BBT should not dip below coverline after bfp.


----------



## veeeh

Welcome Hunny and Tabbycat! Wow....9 kids already!!! Sometimes I feel overwhelmed with 1! Congratulations!

Pamela - I hope you are doing alright - I'm sure if you take the test next week you will see progression. Are you still "feeling" pregnant? Lots of hugs and sticky bean wishes to you! I've never had a chemical (that I know of) but even so I do have the thought in the back of my mind occasionally that something might go wrong. I don't know where that fear comes from? I didn't ever have it with my last pregnancy.

To those who have been pregnant before - does each one feel different? This time I am super, super, super tired. Each day I feel like I am just surviving until I can nap/sleep. Several nights over the last 3 weeks I have fallen asleep 7.30ish. I didn't feel like this last time.

Hope everyone has a good day!
Victoria


----------



## happy mum

HEEELLLOOO everyone!
Blimey i go away for a day, and theres a baby boom!!!
before i go on i just want to moan a bit,.... erghh i feel sick!!!! and knackered!!! and a bit more sicky feeling, my mouth tastes horrible yuck!!!
So had afab time at carden park was a lovely break, missed my kids loads though was weird being without them. Had alovely facial, she used this lovely lemony smelling stuff great for the nausea, think i'm going to start sniffing lemons!!
My brain has gone awol so i can't remember anything, good job i'm blonde!!
and have to say there is absoluptly NO WAY!!! i'm showing a picture of my big fat belly!!, my first baby was 10lb 110z so as you can imagine i have a LOT of stretch marks!! its not pretty!!
Temps... mine are always above 37 during PG
Tests.... i did those Clearblue and didn't get 2-3weeks on it till i was over 5 weeks pg, tring to resist erge to do another £10 each a bit steep just cos want to see it say 3 plus!
But have to say i'm thinking of paying for an early scan. there s a place not too far away that charge £75 for early scan, bit dear but i'm so paranoid waiting another 5-6weeks seems far too long! so i'm thinking if i don't buy anothet test its like i've got £10 off, makes sense huh?
So how is everyone else feeling??


----------



## applegirl

veeeh said:


> Welcome Hunny and Tabbycat! Wow....9 kids already!!! Sometimes I feel overwhelmed with 1! Congratulations!
> 
> Pamela - I hope you are doing alright - I'm sure if you take the test next week you will see progression. Are you still "feeling" pregnant? Lots of hugs and sticky bean wishes to you! I've never had a chemical (that I know of) but even so I do have the thought in the back of my mind occasionally that something might go wrong. I don't know where that fear comes from? I didn't ever have it with my last pregnancy.
> 
> Victoria

Thanks Victoria. I'll bet that worry in the back of your mind comes from all of us clucking like chickens on this board! I am still feeling pregnant. Feeling kinda sick today, sleepy, not hungry, awful taste in my mouth. 

Will try to keep my PMA my dears - I promise no more testing until my ticker says 6 weeks - how bout that? My early scan is booked for the first day of week 7. if my HCGs are normal, we should be able to see something my then. Gonna try to stay happy :happydance:


----------



## jerseyshoregirl

Congratulations TabbyCat!!! 
Lots of :dust: to all of the wonderful ladies on this board!!!


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Well... I'm cautiously re-joining my cycle buddies!!!!

I've had faint lines getting very gradually darker over the last few days, just thought it was the tests being dodgy at first so I got my sis to wee on one today, and it stayed pure white all day so kinda filled me with confidence! And all the symptoms I had last month have started again.. nausia, back killing me, cramps, sooo tired, going to the loo every 5 mins, cant stop burping lmao! So I guess I have to accept I'm pregnant again!

Still very cautious tho coz I've had chemicals 2 months in a row, so fingers crossed!!


----------



## Hunnyx10

https://img396.imageshack.us/img396/6409/newfolderoct08003gt7.th.jpghttps://img396.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif

thanks mrsholmes..not brave just mad lol


----------



## applegirl

yay Ju bubbs! x


----------



## Ju_bubbs

heh heh.. I thought this would be the only way to try and make me think more positively! lol


----------



## jerseyshoregirl

CONGRATS!!! Here's a lot of :dust: for your sticky bean!!!


----------



## Zoey1

:yipee:WOOHOO Ju_Bubbs! I am SO excited that you joined us over here!!! Congrats darlin! :dust:

Congrats on your :bfp:Tabbycat!


----------



## amber20

Congrats!


----------



## veeeh

Hey Jububbs!!
So happy to see you over here! Well done on the positive thinking - definitely the best way to be. :) How many days late/past ovulation are you? 

Victoria


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Thank you all! :happydance:

I'm 11dpo Victoria, judging by past cycles never being any longer than 5 weeks, I'm thinking af is due on saturday at the latest. My fingers have never been crossed so tightly, really hoping I can stay in first tri this month!! Well, for 3 months anyway! lol


----------



## Cariad_bach

Yay hiya Ju_Bubbs and congratulations hun xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cariad_bach

veeeh said:


> To those who have been pregnant before - does each one feel different? This time I am super, super, super tired. Each day I feel like I am just surviving until I can nap/sleep. Several nights over the last 3 weeks I have fallen asleep 7.30ish. I didn't feel like this last time.

Hi Victoria, TBH...no not for me,
All the last 3 have been the same and im hopeing this one will be to....im VERY lucky i have mild symptoms and all my pregnancies have been lovely and boring (uneventful)
I think im more aware of things this time and maybe ive forgotten some of the bad bits from last time lol xxxxx



Nat the idea of a early scan is tempting isnt it....and like you say you will save money from not needing to do all the extra tests lol


----------



## mrsholmes

OMG bloody work ive missed sooooo much:hissy:

Landed for u Ju welcome!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance:

Welcome Tabby:wave:! have had cramps 2! even went to the doctor.....

Jue I do that tooo! it happened in in tesco earlier ! thought it was just me!
Glad u enjoyed Nat!

Apple- I have resisted in the clearbue! only cos it was £15 for 2 so I bought myself a new bag instead! How come your having a early scan is it private?

My Parents came home from holiday today haven't seen them since the :bfp:, they are landed! first thing they asked was if they could buy the pram! :rofl:

nearly got one of the band things in new look (3 for £9) but chickened out really dont want to buy anything but im sooo bloated my jeans are tight:hissy:


----------



## Tabbycat

i got a pair of jean preg jeans my hubby got them for me in the sale which was sweet but told him i dont think i will be that big yet but i did try them on and keep them on as they are so comfortable but i promise not to leave the house in them:)


----------



## mrsholmes

Tabbycat said:


> i got a pair of jean preg jeans my hubby got them for me in the sale which was sweet but told him i dont think i will be that big yet but i did try them on and keep them on as they are so comfortable but i promise not to leave the house in them:)

ohh thats sweet of him! there was nice ones on sale in new look for a tenner!


----------



## applegirl

good for you for resisting Mrs Holmes! I have had a tiny bit of blood, and my scan has been moved up to week 6. It's not private - but due to history of miscarriage I have 'special' privileges - ha! be glad to trade them in for a healthy pregnancy.:sadangel:

well - gotta keep my PMA - scan now booked for morning of the 23rd of Oct. Wish us luck. x


----------



## jerseyshoregirl

Good luck Apple! I am sure everything will be fine. There are a lot of women on here that have had spotting/bleeding and went on to have healthy pregnancies. Of course, this is all easy for me to say now - but I was a near wreck on Friday! That's why we are all here for one another....to keep the FAITH! 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## mrsholmes

sorry i didn't realise,:hugs: good luck! xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Oooh Pamela not long to wait for that scan now, im sure it will all be fine hun but i know nothing will put your mind at rest until you've had your scan. Sending hugs xxx


So how is everyone this morning? Im constipated and have heartburn......lol xxxxxx


----------



## applegirl

hmmm - not so sure now that things will be fine. Ended up in emergency services last night and they wanted to do an internal exam to check for a possible ectopic pregnancy. I was really nervous adn asked them if there is any increased risk of miscarriage. The exam was uncomfortable but not painful adn they said that it does not seem to be extopic. (good) 

But since then I have been bleeding much more heavily - with both brown and dark red blood mixed with EWCM (or possibly the lube from the exam?) and small stringy clots. I ahve a draining cramping pressure sensation. I know that all if this is pretty bad. I'm not feeling too sad though - I have suspected that things were not right. Will still attend the scan next week - you never know, and at least they will be able to look for cysts etc to see if that could explain recurrent miscarriage. 

Hanging in there. x


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Oh applegirl, you must be feeling awful! I really hope it all turns out good at your scan! not long to go now, al tho no doubt it feels like forever to you...


----------



## Cariad_bach

applegirl said:


> hmmm - not so sure now that things will be fine. Ended up in emergency services last night and they wanted to do an internal exam to check for a possible ectopic pregnancy. I was really nervous adn asked them if there is any increased risk of miscarriage. The exam was uncomfortable but not painful adn they said that it does not seem to be extopic. (good)
> 
> But since then I have been bleeding much more heavily - with both brown and dark red blood mixed with EWCM (or possibly the lube from the exam?) and small stringy clots. I ahve a draining cramping pressure sensation. I know that all if this is pretty bad. I'm not feeling too sad though - I have suspected that things were not right. Will still attend the scan next week - you never know, and at least they will be able to look for cysts etc to see if that could explain recurrent miscarriage.
> 
> Hanging in there. x


Awww Pamela hun i dont know what to say....

.....If you believe in Prayers please know im praying for you, i hope that everything works out ok i really do.

Im sending you massive hugs hun, hopefully your story will be the same as Jeannie's and will have the same happy outcome after your scan :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## veeeh

Pamela, I am so so sorry. My thoughts and prayers are with you and I hope that everything works out in the end.

Take care of yourself 
:hugs: Victoria


----------



## happy mum

Pamela
i'm so hoping that you're wrong and everything is ok for you, can't you get a scan sooner to put your mind at rest?
Got everything crossed for you!! X
Nat x


----------



## mrsholmes

:hugs:oh pamela I dont know what to see either! thinking of you and I really do hope that things will turn out good sending you lots of hugs xxxx:hugs:


----------



## applegirl

well - they really can't get enough of me now! :shrug:- the nurse just phoned me and told me to come in on Friday morning. think that will be too early to scan - but its good to feel looked after. Don't really think there is anything to scan any way... but hoping for some information, support and advice from the clinic. (and still hoping for bean - just in case all is well)


----------



## Cariad_bach

Aww hun its good that there looking after you so well....maybe they can do a internal scan to check for the heartbeat?

I hope alls well for you hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Zoey1

Hey Pamela~ I'm hoping and praying for your bean as well. I'm sorry you're going through this love. I wish there was more I could do to help you. At least you can go to your scan on Friday and now for sure either way. I will think VERY POSITIVE for you!! 
Love & Hugs, Jenn :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## mrsholmes

hey apple, its really good they are looking after you, I know everyone is probably saying it but loads of people have a bleed etc and go on to have healthy babies, thinking of u and thinking positive thoughts for u and and bean xxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## happy mum

will keep hoping all is ok for you on friday, so glad you don't have to wait too long, just one more day!!
XXX


----------



## Cariad_bach

A quick note to you all.....if things are repeating on you a little....dont eat garlic bread!!

Yuck...i only had a couple of bites when the kids had there tea :(
I will learn hopefully xxxxx


----------



## mrsholmes

Cariad_bach said:


> A quick note to you all.....if things are repeating on you a little....dont eat garlic bread!!
> 
> Yuck...i only had a couple of bites when the kids had there tea :(
> I will learn hopefully xxxxx

thanks! I had a tin of 'big soup' for lunch BIG mistake!

boobs are really sore today


----------



## happy mum

Thanks for the tip off!!
If water makes me feel sick, and not supposed to drink coffee or coke, what can i drink?
thirsty but can't drink???


----------



## mrsholmes

nightmare! how about cold milk? herbal tea?


----------



## Cariad_bach

Erm....How about Decaf or fruit juices of some kind Pamela, orange juice or apple juice maybe xxxxx


----------



## Zoey1

I've been drinking a lot of orange and cranberry juice, especially since I just kicked diet coke.


----------



## happy mum

Milk tastes sour somehow, don't like tea. do drink decaf a bit but gets boring, squash is too watery!, will have to get posh and have real juice!!! wooo!!
thanks for help, mouth is just so yucky! just consoling myself with its a good sign pg ok. seeing as can't get early scan so will have to wait! rubbish. we're skint at mo so dh says private scan too dear! booooo!!


----------



## happy mum

Zoey1 said:


> I've been drinking a lot of orange and cranberry juice, especially since I just kicked diet coke.


ooo good idea, i fancy some cranberry juice, will buy some tomorrow!!!:happydance:


----------



## happy mum

I love diet coke. i am an adict!! so hard to give up,trying just 1 can a day at mo, will try reduce further when addiction subsides!! LOL!!


----------



## mrsholmes

milk does taste funny I have been buying pints and opening it fresh, squah is repeating on me!


----------



## happy mum

Glad its not just me used to drink pints of the stuff, completely gone off it now!!
Can see you're up to something on your signature... noy just me having trouble!! HE hE!!
when is everyone having their scans out of interest?


----------



## Hunnyx10

:hugs: to you and wishing you lots of sticky glue for bean


----------



## Zoey1

Hey Happymum- My first scan is set for Nov. 12th! I'll be about 9 weeks then. I wish it was sooner!!


----------



## amber20

Nov. 4 for me!!


----------



## Hunnyx10

waiting for appointment to come in the post, but i should be around 7 weeks when i get it


----------



## lilmomof3

hey ladies, sorry i havent been on ,. wow its seems like you are all doing good. well iv been ok got morning sicky this morning and off and on during the day and im so tired its hard to stay awake . and some reasone i got that neck ake back i got before my bfp. and bloating still here. well i told my big sis omg she freaked im happyiness. it was so hard to hide it from her i tell her everything and i couldnt hide it no more. she is so happy. well im doing good other wise ,
i was wondering do you ladies worry alot. i worry a ton there are days my bbs are not as sore then i worry then they start to throb and some time s i wake up not as bloated then later get huge. i gusse this is all paranoiya. cant spell . then i worry cuz im still drinking pop not a lot just maby 2-3 cans a day and i drink a lot of water too. milk gets me sick. but i worry i used to drink almost a 12 pack a pop a day to myself iv cut down a whole lot. but i still worry i dont wanna hurt somthing. so ladies is it this normal to worry this bad? thanks ladies hope you all are doing realy good. i have to go through and read what ppl posted latly i just jumped to the last page fast to update all of you . thanks ladies.


----------



## lilmomof3

ps. applegirl. - you are in my prayers also. realy hope that it will all be ok for you. wish you luck hun.


----------



## JayleighAnn

Can I come in please?


----------



## applegirl

Hi JayleighAnn - welcome! :hug:


----------



## Tabbycat

welcome JayleighAnn and congrats


----------



## Ju_bubbs

lilmomof3, all your worries seem perfectly normal to me!! I think we're all a bit like that, atleast untill we see the lil bean at the first scan.. then we're worrying all over again untill we start to feel it move... then we're worrying all over again untill lil bean is safely in our arms! being rpegnant is a crazy time for worrying!!!

Congrats JayleighAnn! xxx

Well, I'm feeling a lot more confident today, my sister very kindly bought me a tin pack of FRER yesterday coz I just didn't trust the superdrug ones! And in true poas addict style I did one as soon as I got home in the afternoon lol.. it had a barely visable faint line, which let my hopes down a bit, coz I had OV type pains yesterday! But I just did the other with fmu and its darker and came up straight away!!! So I was wondering if those OV pains was implantation maybe!? Anyway, i've made an appointment with my doc for this morning to go and talk things over with her about my chemicals and things, see if theres anything I can do to increase the chances of this one sticking!


----------



## applegirl

great news Ju bubbs! Let us know if you get any good tips on sticky beans. :hugs:


----------



## Cariad_bach

Morning everyone...

....welcome JayleighAnn and congrats.

Helen you sound just like me hun......i worry like mad all the time to and drink loads.

Ju bubbs (sorry i dont know your real name) thats fantastic news hun, hope the Doc manages to give you some good advice hun xxxxx

Pamela how are you this morning hun?


----------



## Ju_bubbs

I will do applegirl! I'm hoping she'll do hcg counts too rather than say go away and wait for your 12 week scan or something!

Thanks Cariad.. My name is Ju!

Docs is at 11.10 byt he way, so I'll be back after then sometime to let you all know what happened.


----------



## Cariad_bach

Ju_bubbs said:


> I will do applegirl! I'm hoping she'll do hcg counts too rather than say go away and wait for your 12 week scan or something!
> 
> Thanks Cariad.. My name is Ju!
> 
> Docs is at 11.10 byt he way, so I'll be back after then sometime to let you all know what happened.

Hiya Ju.....im Jue :hugs: lol

Hope all goes well at the docs hun, will keep a eye out for news xxxxx


----------



## tink

Morning girls!i am SOOOOOO bloody stressed!tomorrrow is the day i started losing last time and i have to admit itook it out on my 14 year old son this morn :cry::cry:
(he's smoking and i stress when he asks for dinner money instaed of sandwiches!):cry:
been on fone to school to check he is ok cause i had him in tears too:cry:
he is insulin dependant diabetic too and thats stressful enough without everything else,cos he doesnt always comply!!!:cry:
this morning(in between snoozes)i dreamt that i drove straight to the shop to get some [email protected] instead of taking my dd to nursery,and then i had to explain why we were late at 930!!!!
omg i'm losing the plot!!!
i did go and get some test today anyway:rofl:
these look ok dont they????????????????
 



Attached Files:







Picture 802 (Small).jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 19


----------



## tink

Good luck at the docs this morning jububbs x


----------



## applegirl

tink - those look good honey. I'm thinking of you. Try to think of something nice to do for yourself today. :hugs: x


----------



## tink

:hugs:thinking of you too,good luck for tomorrow xxxxx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Aww Tink your positives look great hun, good strong ones......they're the Superdrug tests arnt they? that's one of the kinds i use lol.
Im sure your son understands hun xxxxx


----------



## mrsholmes

morning! just popping in quick to see how everyone is!

Apple how you feeling?

welcome Julieleighann!!!

good luck Ju-bubbs lukxx

tink they are def positves!

Will catch up propery later as I am in work:hissy:

btw ive just had a cheese pasty from gregs :munch: 

also sooo cold out:cold:


----------



## applegirl

hi! Thanks for asking mrs Holmes. I'm feeling sick - had eggs and sausage for breakie - that was not such a good idea. 
I am still bleeding quite heavily (for about 24 hours now) - so really expecting bad news tomorrow. Not too upset about it - trying to keep my PMA. thanks for the encouragement - will let you know what they say tomorrow. x


----------



## happy mum

Hi everyone
still feeling sick apple that sounds positive??? hope so!! what time is your scan tomorrow, will be thinking of you!!!
oh cath a cheese and onion pastie.... i want one!!! just had a curry!!! its all i fancied at the time!! bought some grapefruit juice and cranberry seems to taste better!!, my supermarket shop was mostly curry type things and juice, havn't a clue what i'm going to feed the kids!!!


----------



## happy mum

Cariad_bach said:


> Ju_bubbs said:
> 
> 
> I will do applegirl! I'm hoping she'll do hcg counts too rather than say go away and wait for your 12 week scan or something!
> 
> Thanks Cariad.. My name is Ju!
> 
> Docs is at 11.10 byt he way, so I'll be back after then sometime to let you all know what happened.
> 
> Hiya Ju.....im Jue :hugs: lol
> 
> Hope all goes well at the docs hun, will keep a eye out for news xxxxxClick to expand...

JU and Jue?????
this real name thing is gonna get complicated!!! LOL!!:rofl:


----------



## happy mum

Zoey1 said:


> Hey Happymum- My first scan is set for Nov. 12th! I'll be about 9 weeks then. I wish it was sooner!!

i wish mine was sooner too, not got date yet, but they are usually between 11 and 12 weeks, seems so long away, just being left to stress and worry if bb is ok!! :hissy:


----------



## happy mum

tink said:


> Morning girls!i am SOOOOOO bloody stressed!tomorrrow is the day i started losing last time and i have to admit itook it out on my 14 year old son this morn :cry::cry:
> (he's smoking and i stress when he asks for dinner money instaed of sandwiches!):cry:
> been on fone to school to check he is ok cause i had him in tears too:cry:
> he is insulin dependant diabetic too and thats stressful enough without everything else,cos he doesnt always comply!!!:cry:
> this morning(in between snoozes)i dreamt that i drove straight to the shop to get some [email protected] instead of taking my dd to nursery,and then i had to explain why we were late at 930!!!!
> omg i'm losing the plot!!!
> i did go and get some test today anyway:rofl:
> these look ok dont they????????????????



Those tests look good and positive tink!!!
do yu have an early scan to check on bb?


----------



## tink

> Those tests look good and positive tink!!!
> do yu have an early scan to check on bb?

Yes Happymum,ive booked one this morning at the epu,just hope i get that far,i should be nearly 8 weeks when i have it,3rd nov x


----------



## Cariad_bach

OOh Cath a cheese pasty sounds lovely, ive not had one of those for ages.


Pamela just hang on in there hun....theres still hope hun, will be thinking of you tomorow xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Nat im glad you found something nice to drink hun,

I cant believe so many of you have scan dates....ive not told anyone yet so ive not even set the ball rolling in that way, i hate waiting for that first scan, it makes me so nervous i feel sick!


----------



## happy mum

Bet all our duedates will change when we have our scans!!!
I'm really hoping mine doesn't though, had enough trouble getting damm ticker done to start with!!! LOL!!!


----------



## tink

happy mum said:


> Bet all our duedates will change when we have our scans!!!
> I'm really hoping mine doesn't though, had enough trouble getting damm ticker done to start with!!! LOL!!!

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## jerseyshoregirl

Pamela - You are in all of our thoughts and prayers... :hugs:

True girls...a lot of scans coming up! My second one is coming up on Monday night - 7wk1d. I am hoping and praying we see a heartbeat.


----------



## JayleighAnn

Thank youuu :)

Got my first m/w appointment on Weds 22nd woo!


----------



## Zoey1

Welcome Jayleighann & congrats!!


----------



## veeeh

Welcome JayleighAnn! I am still waiting to hear from my midwifes when I am going to have my first appointment with them and then I will find out when I get my first scan. I expect it will be at the end of November?

Good luck for your scan tomorrow Pamela - will be thinking about you xxx

I'm starting to feel a little nauseous today. Just made myself a baked potato for lunch and the smell is not agreeing with me....and I LOVE baked potatoes!
Still have this cold/flu thing that has been hanging around for about 3 weeks now, so maybe that isn't helping!


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Been to the docs, she was useless! At first she tried telling me it was too early for me to have had a positive test... I'm 13dpo for god sake!! So I told her Id had positives for the last 4 days, to which she didn't know what to say. Then when I told her about the bleeding last month and the month before... she was like oh it sounds like you had 2 early miscarriages... YES, we established taht last month!!!! Then all she said was well all you can do is wait and hope, theres nothing we can do... So I asked about a hcg count.. and she said theres no point doing that! So on my way out the door, she decided to say, Oh IF you want you can arrange for the midwife to contact you at the front desk... IF I WANT!!!?! I'm pregnant, surely I NEED the midwife to contact me!? GRRR

Sorry girls, j ust needed to get that rant out! lol


----------



## Cariad_bach

Awww Ju im sorry it didnt go well,
You have to wonder whats wrong with some doctors dont you, its as if they dont bloody care and if thats the case why do they bother.
Hopefully all will be well hun, just spend your time on here chatting away to us xxxx

Jeannie i pray everything will be ok at your scan monday hun.....how have you been feeling?

Victoria im having Baked Potato for my tea lol...its somthing more healthy than chips that i can still smother in vinegar lol xxxxx


----------



## happy mum

JUE!!
Baked potatoe and vinegar!!!! you pregnant or something!!! LOL!!!

JU
My drs were the same no hcg test no scan till i get appointment at 11/12 weeks, and got given piece paper with midwife no to call at 10-12 weeks, were just left to stress away till then.... torture!!!


----------



## mrsholmes

happy mum said:


> JUE!!
> Baked potatoe and vinegar!!!! you pregnant or something!!! LOL!!!
> 
> JU
> My drs were the same no hcg test no scan till i get appointment at 11/12 weeks, and got given piece paper with midwife no to call at 10-12 weeks, were just left to stress away till then.... torture!!!

same here !!!!:hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy: midwife at week 8 and scan at wk 12.
the cheese pasty was lush.............lamb dinner was a mistake tho! :rofl:


doctors are crap ! its like they cant be bothered it took them 4 months to sort out my back!

theres pregnancy yoga starting next week at the hospital might join.....


----------



## happy mum

Pregnancy yoga would be nice to do at least you'll get to meet other pg ladies!!
I did aqua natal with my first and still keep in touch with them 3 years on. much harder to do clubs now i have 2 to look after, make the most of the first time i say!! its never the same with subsequent pg's!
the next 5 weeks are going to be taken up with willing my pg ticker to move on from the prawn!! LOL i want my baby to look like an alien!! (pic no 3! ) LOL!!


----------



## mrsholmes

I cant wait for it to move up either!! when does that happen?

hope its ok for u pamela will keep my PMA for u tomorrow and be thinking of u!?

is your cold any better Jenn


----------



## jerseyshoregirl

Cariad_bach said:


> Jeannie i pray everything will be ok at your scan monday hun.....how have you been feeling?

Cariad - Feeling quite pregnant, thank you for asking! Nausea, extremely exhausted, and oh! the gas I had last night was so bad that I had to laugh :rofl: Just trying to get through the next several days until the scan on Monday night. If I had it my way, I'd sleep clear through to then - but the wedding planning (and my job, of course!) won't let me have my way :sleep: Jeannie


----------



## mrsholmes

sounds promising Jeanine! get your self busy with wedding stuff and hopefullly monday will be here before you know it!
Im really tired to got tomorrow off so am going to have a extra long lie in!


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Morning ladies! I'm sooo sooooo tired... just got all the lil ones ready and packed off to breakfast club, and they're dad is collecting them from school later to have them for the weekemd, so I get some much needed rest, woo! Suppose its only a good sign that im THIS tired, Don't think I was anywhere near this bad last month!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Pamela im thinking of you this morning and hopeing all goes well hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Jeanine it all sounds good hun, just try not to tire your self out to much hun xxx


Enjoy you rest Ju xxx

OOh Cath ive just read yout thinking of doing pregnancy yoga, sounds like fun hun xxxx


----------



## mrsholmes

I dont think i'll be able to keep striaght face! should I wait till im 12 weeks? 

Thinking of u pamela :hugs:

im tired too, ive really got to get a new mattress as the one ive got is hard and since ive become pg it feels like im sleeping on the floor!

im fancying a cheese and ham toastie for breaky!

btw! ive got such a baby brain developing I ordered a tesco shop and just put a loaf of bread on the order to keep my slot and forgot to cancel it or add anything (we eneded up going last night as we had NO food) so the tesco man develired me a loaf of bread and the cost of £6.83! including delievery GUTTED!:


----------



## Cariad_bach

LMAO.....Ooh im sorry Cath but that made me chuckle!!!

I get my Tesco shopping delivered and often just start by clicking on just one or two items to guarantee my saved delivery slot......got i hope i never do what you did, thats one very expensive loaf of bread! good job you can blame your hormones.

Enjoy your cheese and ham toastie hun xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrsholmes

:rofl::rofl:I know my OH wasn't too impressed but I said 'im pg i cant elp it ' and he shut up :rofl:

anyone know what time Pamela has her scan?


----------



## Hunnyx10

pamela sending lots of best wishes to you

lol mrs holmes

cariad hope your feeling well today

just eaten and now feel sick and got heartburn, if i dont eat i feel sick
i cant win lol


----------



## Ju_bubbs

No news on Pamela yet then? Been thinking about her scan all morning!

Lmao mrsholmes.. that sounds like the kinda thing i would do!!

I'm getting really stressy today.. today is the day that my tests started getting fainter last month, so really worried about that, topped off with the MIL telling us how she wasn't impressed that i was pregnant again... stupid bitch!!! excuse my language!

edit: I've just notied hunny.... 9 kids!?!!? I wish I had that courage!!! well done! lol


----------



## mrsholmes

ive just seen your post on the MIL she sounds like a nightmare its got nothing to do with her!!!!


----------



## Jkelmum

Hiya I am due end of june and feel ok apart from sore boobs ...BUT today I feel so selfish as I should be so happy yet instead today i feel down I know its my hormones but hate feeling so low


----------



## happy mum

going to a wedding tomorrow..... Its the in laws!! BIL getting married, him and new wife really nice,but apart from dh's cousin, i can't stand the rest of them!! havn't told any of his side yet, so not sure what we're doing tomorrow. whether we say nothing, so won't be happy for us anyway, don't know. but whats really stressing me is i can't even drink which is what i usually do to blot them out!! mind my two will be noisy enough a distraction!!! should i tell i'm pg or not??? i mean its not our day so maybe we should just stay quiet!! ??


----------



## Cariad_bach

No news from Pamela yet then? praying for good news for her xxxxxx


Ju im dreading telling my family in case there reactions the same...however none of them would dare put it so bluntly....i get a bit on the gobbie side when people upset me, especially when im hormonal lol


Ooh Nat its a tough one, you dont want to be accused of trying to steal the brides thunder (somthing my lovely family would think!) but it may be hard to hide it all day........maybe you should just play it by ear and see if the perfect opportunity comes up xxxx

Hi Serina, dont beat your self up about feeling down hun, like you say its just hormones and the more you think about it the more upset you will feel......dont worry hun the next 8 months or so is going to be a real roller coaster of ups and downs, you just have to hang on in there xxxxxxx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Just wondering if any of you are on Facebook?


----------



## veeeh

Welcome Serina - you are definitely going to have lots of ups and downs so no need to feel guilty about it - it's just a natural occurrence. Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!

Nat - I would just keep it quiet if possible. As you said it is the "bride's day" and you don't want to be accused of stealing her thunder, but if someone asks when they notice you not drinking then I don't see the harm in talking about it. Good luck - family occasions without alcohol is not a good mix! :)

That was so funny about the Tesco order - only ordering bread! That is totally something I would forget about! Oh hormones!

Have a good day everyone....still hoping and praying for Pamela xxxx:hugs:

Victoria


----------



## Hunnyx10

thanks ju

MIL should keep her nose out..i wouldnt of got this far with as many if i listened to what every body else thought, just do what makes you happy

hope pamela has good news


----------



## mrsholmes

Hiya serina!! I think its normal I find it hard being chirpy when Im feeling sick tired etc!

Not sure Nat, I wouldn't announce it but people may guess if your not drinking?! is it close family?

Im on facebook!! u can find me under catherine holmes network wales!


----------



## Cariad_bach

mrsholmes said:


> Hiya serina!! I think its normal I find it hard being chirpy when Im feeling sick tired etc!
> 
> Not sure Nat, I wouldn't announce it but people may guess if your not drinking?! is it close family?
> 
> Im on facebook!! u can find me under catherine holmes network wales!

Ooh will add you if you dont mind.......Im Jue Hamilton xxx


Still hopeing for pamela, i cant remember what time her appointment was.


----------



## applegirl

hello lovely pregnant ladies. 

Well - I am afraid it is not good news from the scan. They have confirmed the miscarriage. 

It's ok though - I am feeling ok. I always feel better when I know what is happening. The doc has recommended that I get tested to see if I have high levels of natural killer cells. If so they may try treating me with a steriod to decrease the number of NKC. Sounds kinda awful to tell you the truth - don't like the idea of steriods, but one step at a time, let's find out if I even have high NKCs. 

At least it is something new to try. They have told me to get an OPK and see when I ovulate. They can do the test 7 days after ovulation. They have told me to use condoms as there is a small risk that the screening can cause a miscarriage. Maybe a short break will do me good any way. I am concerned about the OPK though - as it may give a false positive because of the HCG still in my system. 

I'm sure we will figure it out. Thanks ladies for all of the love you've been sending me over the last few days - I've been feeling it! Really appreciate it. :hugs: To by honest I am not feeling too upset. With my first miscarriage it felt as though my whole world was crashing down. Now I understand the risks better and at least I feel like we are going to try something new. 

Feeling super tired though. I likely need some sleep and some iron. 

Good luck to all of you for joy filled happy pregnancies. I'm looking forward to seeing those scans! :yipee: 

Now I am off to the shops to buy myself a beautiful 'pencil skirt' like dress I saw at Zara on the weekend - would have never fit my pregnant belly. 

:hug:


----------



## jerseyshoregirl

Oh Pamela, I am so sorry for your loss. Please know all of us are here for you in any way we can be. You are in our thoughts and prayers. :hugs: Jeannie


----------



## jerseyshoregirl

Here is an article on the Natural Killer Cells that Pamela is going to be tested for... 
https://www.miscarriageclinic.co.uk/causes2.html

Our hearts go out to you Pamela.

Jeannie


----------



## happy mum

sorry you lost your bean apple. you seem to be taking it really well. Natural Killer Cells, sound very serious, should be in a 18 movie or something or is that natural borne killers??? hope its not that btw!!!
Its really lovely of you to be so positive for us must be really hard for you. its so hard not knowing whats going on inside, its been a real eye opener on this bnb site to how many people loose, it really doesn't seem right. I'm really hoping you get some answers and get a sticky bean soon!!! XXXX sending big hug, bet you'll look fab in new skirt too look after yourself!!XX


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Ahh, I'm so sorry Pamela. Glad you're taking it well, but still must be awful. Atleast they're doing something to help you, good luck with your erm... natural killer cells?! lol, sounds interesting! Best of luck with that and for next month xxx :hug:

My midwife has just called me and wants me to go see her for my booking on the 29th... I'll only be inbetween 5 and 6 weeks then, so hopefully she's done it early coz of my chemicals... hopefully it lasts that long... I'm feeling really negative about it today for some reason!


----------



## applegirl

Ju bubbs - don't feel negative - no reason to at all. You've got three beautiful babs and there is every reason to think this is your month. Lots of women get pregnant right after a chemical. 

Sending you lots of hugs. :hugs: 

I know - natural killer cells - sounds crazy! its just that they have tested me for just about everything else, and it all comes up healthy and normal (no cysts in the ovaries today either - which is good b/c there is not much they can do about those.) 

Big love ju bubbs- the 29th is just around the corner. xx


----------



## cybermum

Sorry for your loss applegirl (((hugs)))
Sending you lots of wishes for good results to come xxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Applegirl, I admire your strength:hugs:

Im so sorry about your loss and hope one day soon you will get your super sticky bean. 

:hug:


----------



## Cariad_bach

Aww no Pamela hun id really hoped and prayed for better news.
You seem really positive tho which is great, hopeful the docs, after they've dont there tests, can find some way to help you out.
Have a really good rest and take it easy hun.....enjoy your shopping trip and remember were all here for you if you do feel the need to rant/moan etc xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## amber20

I am so sorry for your loss! Hope you get your sticky bean soon.


----------



## Jkelmum

Cariad_bach said:


> Just wondering if any of you are on Facebook?

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1439134596&ref=profile this is my profile anyone can add me


Pamela sorry for your loss 
hugs serina x


----------



## Hunnyx10

sorry for your loss apple, hope all goes well for your next cycle when you try again

if you want to add me to face book im under

Hunny Tracie Humphrey


----------



## sam76

Im so sorry , were all here for you anytime xxx take care


----------



## mrsholmes

Hiya Pamela, Im am so sorry for your loss, Im glad your ok and going to cheer yourself up with a shopping trip,:hugs::hugs:The Killer cells do sound scary but at least they have an idea what it could be. :hug:


----------



## mrsholmes

thanks for the fb request yes it is the right person!


----------



## Cariad_bach

mrsholmes said:


> thanks for the fb request yes it is the right person!


Lol thank goodness...thought it looked like you xxxx

Have added the others to (i think lol)


----------



## Cariad_bach

serina27 said:


> Cariad_bach said:
> 
> 
> Just wondering if any of you are on Facebook?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1439134596&ref=profile this is my profile anyone can add me
> 
> 
> Pamela sorry for your loss
> hugs serina xClick to expand...


Your link just brings up my own profile :dohh:


----------



## Zoey1

Oh Pamela, I am so sorry sugar. I have been praying for you and hoping that your bean was sticky! I send all my love and :hugs: to you! I hope the docs will be able to determine the cause of your mc, so you can soon have a healthy pregnancy. You're in my thoughts!


----------



## Zoey1

Hey Ju- Stay positive chica! Your bean is going to be sticky and you'll have a great 9 months. How exciting that your scan is on the 29th. :baby:

Hi Cath~ Thanks for asking about my cold. It's finally gone, thank god. It's torture not being able to take any meds for relief. Have you started your pg yoga yet? Thats sounds fabulous. I should find something around for me. 

Welcome & Congrats Serina27! Ups and downs are completely normal hun.


----------



## mrsholmes

its wednesday, not sure if I should wait till 12 weeks tho.

also I had a tiny bit of brown discharge today sorry a bit tmi! it was after some 'baby dancing' but not full if u know what i mean.....its totally gone now.....should I go to the doc but think its prob the exercise?!!?!


----------



## mrsholmes

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/64446-im-bleeding-going-er-now.html

illmom just posted this:hugs:


----------



## Zoey1

HI Cath- I think spotting in the first tri. is pretty normal, but if you feel concerned I would go to the dr. I would do whatever makes you feel most comfortable sweetie! I think you're all good though. 

Bleeding during Early Pregnancy
Some women have implantation bleeding during early pregnancy. This usually occurs during the first few weeks of pregnancy. You may notice slight bleeding around the time your period was supposed to arrive. This happens because the fertilized egg is attaching to the uterine wall. Sometimes light bleeding or brown spotting will follow this. Your doctor may order tests to check your hormone levels. Often doctors will check HCG levels to see how far along you are in pregnancy. HCG levels should double approximately ever two days. Your doctor may check your levels more than once to see that they are rising appropriately. Low HCG levels can indicate a miscarriage or ectopic pregnancy. It is important to let your doctor know if you have any spotting or bleeding no matter how light it might be. 

Spotting after sex

Many women will have light spotting after sex or following an internal exam at their doctors. Please let your doctor know if you have had sex prior to the time you noticed spotting. https://www.justmommies.com/articles/bleeding_during_pregnancy.shtml


----------



## jerseyshoregirl

I definitely had implantation bleeding - lasted a day and 1/2...and wow, was it scary after having had a natural m/c in mid-July. 

I think the only thing that really gives me any sense of security is the medical tests - blood tests for hcg and progesterone and definitely ultrasounds. 

Chances are I am not the only one that feels this way...or at least I hope not!


----------



## veeeh

Pamela, I am so sorry for your loss but I hope that you can now find out if anything is wrong and get it fixed. I know you must be hurting but you seem to have a really good attitude and a positive outlook and I hope you carry on spoiling yourself :)

:hugs: Victoria


----------



## Jkelmum

Cariad_bach said:


> serina27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cariad_bach said:
> 
> 
> Just wondering if any of you are on Facebook?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1439134596&ref=profile this is my profile anyone can add me
> 
> 
> Pamela sorry for your loss
> hugs serina xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Your link just brings up my own profile :dohh:Click to expand...

Preggers brain already :rofl: My name on there is Serina Roper was Dilworth xxx


----------



## diva4180

just read it, so sorry for your loss pamela :hugs: xx thinking about you.


----------



## lilmomof3

hey ladies, i wanted to stop by here and thank all of you who read my thread about E.R tonight . thank you i posted pics of my u/s they hospital gave me. the baby is ok they dont know why im bleeding. good thing is the bleeding has stopped for now i hope it dont start again. i have a headake from crying i was realy scared . thank you ladies . hope everyone is ok .


----------



## lilmomof3

oh ya ladies i forgot to add, my hcg level was a little higher than 28,000 doc says all looks good. i was just realy scared . iv never had spotting before. thank you ladies what would i do with out all of you.


----------



## amber20

I am glad to hear everything is ok!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Aww Helen im glad everythings ok now,

Serina ive got you hun xxxx


----------



## applegirl

really happy to hear all was well honey. thanks for posting those ultrasound pics - really clear pictures! Was great to see your little bean doing so well. I'm glad they were able to reassure you. :hug: x


----------



## Jkelmum

Great news glad all is ok xxx


----------



## JayleighAnn

Pamela, I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## mrsholmes

hey illmom really glad eveythings ok x


----------



## happy mum

hi everyone!
how are you feeling now pamela?
glad to hear everything ok helen!!

feel a bit out of it today, had afew busy days, yesteday was bil wedding, really lovely day, but my kids were such hard work, just ran around the whole time, they had agreat time but it was exhausting!
they are demanding breakfast now so better go... starting wonder how i'm going to cope with another.


----------



## JayleighAnn

Well I got woke up 6.26am with belly ache. not fun :( and my boobies hurt :(

Feeling ok thought, just really hungry a lot of the time, even after I've just eaten


----------



## mrsholmes

happy mum said:


> hi everyone!
> how are you feeling now pamela?
> glad to hear everything ok helen!!
> 
> feel a bit out of it today, had afew busy days, yesteday was bil wedding, really lovely day, but my kids were such hard work, just ran around the whole time, they had agreat time but it was exhausting!
> they are demanding breakfast now so better go... starting wonder how i'm going to cope with another.

did u tell anyone at the wedding after?

same here Julieann, I cant stop eating it doesn't make me feel as sick! im off now to have cheese on toast (again) I wish I wanted a plate of veg!!!


----------



## applegirl

Hi everyone - thanks for asking happy mum - I'm feeling all right. Fate, in its infinite wisdom has decided to give me a nasty cold and cough as well as a bladder infection to coincide with the end of the miscarriage.:cry:

I'm sure it is because I am tired and a bit run down from the mc, as I usually never get sick. Been sleeping about 10-12 hours per night! OH and I heading out to town later and I'm going to have a big burger to try to get some iron : ) 

I think the bleeding will end today - which is good. Will be glad to head back into something like normal life. Planning on a trip to the cinema today and maybe a little more retail therapy. 

Thanks to everyone for their encouraging words. Sending you all :hugs: not long to go til we start seeing those scan pics - can't wait! Was so lovely to see lilmom's scan the other day. Who's next? xx


----------



## happy mum

mrsholmes said:


> happy mum said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone!
> how are you feeling now pamela?
> glad to hear everything ok helen!!
> 
> feel a bit out of it today, had afew busy days, yesteday was bil wedding, really lovely day, but my kids were such hard work, just ran around the whole time, they had agreat time but it was exhausting!
> they are demanding breakfast now so better go... starting wonder how i'm going to cope with another.
> 
> did u tell anyone at the wedding after?
> 
> 
> 
> my dh had told his mum on friday, so she had informed a few people. i didn't really talk much to anyone as kids were running round like lunatics. which prob if i was feeling ok would of been great. just felt so sick and knackered all day was abit of a mare really. can't wait for the nausea to subside, just feel so green all of the time. and all i do is moan, i don't even like myself at the moment. going to bed tonight v early need to catch up!!Click to expand...


----------



## happy mum

applegirl said:


> Hi everyone - thanks for asking happy mum - I'm feeling all right. Fate, in its infinite wisdom has decided to give me a nasty cold and cough as well as a bladder infection to coincide with the end of the miscarriage.:cry:
> 
> I'm sure it is because I am tired and a bit run down from the mc, as I usually never get sick. Been sleeping about 10-12 hours per night! OH and I heading out to town later and I'm going to have a big burger to try to get some iron : )
> 
> I think the bleeding will end today - which is good. Will be glad to head back into something like normal life. Planning on a trip to the cinema today and maybe a little more retail therapy.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for their encouraging words. Sending you all :hugs: not long to go til we start seeing those scan pics - can't wait! Was so lovely to see lilmom's scan the other day. Who's next? xx


its a real :witch: isn't it. kicking you when you're down. hope the bleeding stops soon. get plenty of rest! :hugs:
Not got a date yet for my scan, prob be another4 weeks yet though!! :hissy:


----------



## Cariad_bach

Hiya everyone.....

...Pamela im sorry your so ill on top of it all, take it easy hun, im sending massive cyber hugs xxxxxx

Hi Nat, im sorry to hear you went feeling the best for the wedding, i went shopping yesterday and all the people and the noise etc made me feel tired and sick,
Its also more like hard work dealing with your own kids at the mo isnt it....im hoping that it passes really quickly, i hate not having the energy to play with the kiddies.

Cath and JayleighAnn im so glad its not just me eating so much, ive just downed a Sunday dinner with all the trimmings followed by Trifle and im still wondering what i can snack on :( lol


----------



## mrsholmes

hey Pamela, hope your cold goes soon..... just what u need!:hugs:

feeling really sick today for some reason and got cramps again! i cleaned this morning and did all the washing so maybe I did too much. OH did help mind cleaned the bathroom (first time ever) and did the dusting! he is now making me a sunday dinner (pork) but the smell is turning me sick :sick:. love him!


----------



## happy mum

oh Jue, i am thinking i'm not going to cope with pregnancy let alone having my baby, kids seem to be more demanding than ever, and dh is really busy trying to do stuff at home, so don't get much help. how did you cope on no3?

Cath sympathise with sickness, i'm feeling terrible today. the worst i've felt so far with other 2 pregnancys too. feel like i have a sickness book, just keep breathing through the nausea waves not letting myself be sick, but know its only a matter of time before i can't hold it in!


----------



## mrsholmes

I know!!!! Im really holding it back, if I went to the bathroom I think I would be sick!

Its like having a 24 hangover!


----------



## Cariad_bach

happy mum said:


> oh Jue, i am thinking i'm not going to cope with pregnancy let alone having my baby, kids seem to be more demanding than ever, and dh is really busy trying to do stuff at home, so don't get much help. how did you cope on no3?


Dont worry hun it will be fine, everything just falls in to place after a while....

... i must admit my DH was great bless him :cloud9:

Ive just had a massive sunday dinner followed by trifle, thankfully DH washed and cleared up....im full but im still thinking of things to snack on :blush:


----------



## mrsholmes

I fancy a triffle now might send the OH down the Coop..........


----------



## Cariad_bach

mrsholmes said:


> I fancy a triffle now might send the OH down the Coop..........


Try it with Apple pie to....such a good combo :munch: (god im going to end up massive lol)


----------



## mrsholmes

Cariad_bach said:


> mrsholmes said:
> 
> 
> I fancy a triffle now might send the OH down the Coop..........
> 
> 
> Try it with Apple pie to....such a good combo :munch: (god im going to end up massive lol)Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


and me!! i am now eating a triffle :happydance::happydance::happydance: being pg is great, alothough he may get bored of it soon:rofl:


----------



## happy mum

oh i'm so jealous, my DH has been outside all day putting a shed up, i couldn't be bothered to cook us and kids, so did kids something healthy, and sent out for chineese for us... so naughty!!!. duck rolls, sweet chilli chicken yum....must go......


----------



## amber20

Chinese sounds really good!


----------



## mrsholmes

amber20 said:


> Chinese sounds really good!


yeh.....i love a pancake roll, spare ribs and curry! I am obsessed with food!!!:rofl:

does anyones cramps get worse if they do too much???


----------



## Jkelmum

mrsholmes said:


> amber20 said:
> 
> 
> Chinese sounds really good!
> 
> 
> yeh.....i love a pancake roll, spare ribs and curry! I am obsessed with food!!!:rofl:
> 
> does anyones cramps get worse if they do too much???Click to expand...

Mine was worse wenesday inwhich I ran the school disco so yes when I do more then normal they hurt more xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

OOoh Chinese...nice!

My cramps get alot worse if ive been rushing round doing stuff....your body's way of telling you to take it easy i think xxxxx


----------



## mrsholmes

I was out all day sat and busy today so thats prob why then.....im ssuch a worry pot!


----------



## kittiekat

Hi all,

Just wanted to know if I could join your group (pretty please, gosh that made me feel like a little girl again lol).

My EDD is 28th June 2009 and I am sooo looking forward to it!!


----------



## mrsholmes

:wave:welcome!!! Big Congrats :happydance::happydance:

Im due beginning of June! is this your first?

Im Cath/ Catherine 

x


----------



## bugalugs

Hiya I hope I can join your group :blush: I just did my test yesterday and got a :bfp: :happydance: my EDD is 27th June unless 1st scan says different - I just know this is the group for me as you're all talking about food!! I'm hungry now and want chinese except it's 8am!! :rofl:


----------



## Ju_bubbs

I think I'm gunna have to say bye to you all again!

Finally plucked up the courage to do a test yesterday, and as I expected, it's turned negative! Same as last month, my nausia and bloatedness has disappeared over the last couple of days, but no bleeding yet.. which I expect will come later coz I'm now on the same day I started bleeding last month!

I'd like to say hope I'll be back with you next month, but.. altho I fully expect to get pregnant AGAIN next month, I wont bother moving over unless I get past 6 weeks... doubtful!

So I'll wish you all a very happy and healthy rest of your 9 months, and cant wait for scan piccies!!!


----------



## tink

welcome kittie and bugalugs:hugs:
Jububbs i'm sorry to hear its still bfn,but the witch hasnt shown yet!:hugs:


----------



## Jkelmum

welcome kittie and bugalugs I am due 26th
Sorry you got bfn Jububbs 
hugs Serina xxx


----------



## tink

:happydance:omg i'm so excited that i will actually be 6 weeks tomorrow!my first milestone !:rofl:
And to say that i'm still holding on after a weekend of pushing beds and wheelchairs around for the past 2 nights at work,and a :sex: thrown in too :blush:,and i feel a bit 'iffy' all the time,i feel more confident than ever that this bean is gonna stay!
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
(sorry for going on with myself!)
i think sub conciously ive pushed myself!testing if this little bean will stick!:blush:


----------



## applegirl

tink - sooooo excited to hear you will be 6 weeks tomorrow. :hug:


----------



## applegirl

hi Ju bubbs - so sorry to hear about the BFN. Sending you love and hugs hon - I'll be waiting for you in TTC. :hugs:


----------



## tink

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: i'm so sorry to hear of your loss Applegirl,i want you in this first tri before i leave it ok!:rofl:


----------



## Jkelmum

I cant seem to drink anything it all tastes foul grr i kno i need to drink and forcing lemonade down by sipping it ..I feel sicky but not been sick ...Hows you all feeling ?


----------



## Ju_bubbs

tink said:


> welcome kittie and bugalugs:hugs:
> Jububbs i'm sorry to hear its still bfn,but the witch hasnt shown yet!:hugs:


Sorry I should have worded my post better for those that dont know my situation!
It's not 'still' a bfn... I have had bfp's... but for the 3rd month in a row inbetween 4-5 weeks, I've lost my lil bean! Thanks for being positive for me tho, just a waiting game for the bleeding to come now and start trying all over! :)


----------



## mrsholmes

welcome kittie and bugalugs!!!! yes we all love food here It is your first? How long had u been trying?

Really sorry Ju-Bubbs:hugs: has the doctor said anything?

Im rough this morning and was last night, REALLY tired and sicky, haven't been sick yet but have a feeling that wont be long........

im 7 weeks today:happydance:


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Thanks mrsholmes, sorry, I forgot your name! lol I've not been to the doc yet, it was only yesterday I braved doing the test! I'm gunna wait till I start bleeding before I go to the doc just incase, theres always a teeny chance it was a dodgy test afterall. I'm hoping she'll not just say these things happen, keep trying! I know early m/c are really common, but i think 3 months in a row is a bit extreme!

Can't believe you're 7 weeks already, won't be long til your sickness eases off hopefully!!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Aww Ju hun im so very sorry hun...maybe you should try another test...maybe first thing in the morning...or go to the docs to have bloods done....hell hun i dont know what to say im sorry xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


A massive welcome and congrats to kittie and bugalugs xxxx

Cath im sorry to hear your not feeling great, i still dont have morning sickness thankfully but at about 10.30 every day i start to feel a little yucky because i haven't eaten so i have to start munching lol


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Thanks Jue, no more tests needed.. I've just started bleeding, so kinda confirmed. Hopefully I'll get to the docs tomorrow and hope they do tests! I'm not feeling too bad about it this time, I tried my best not to get too excited coz I was expecting it to happen again. xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Omg pregnacy and dirty nappies do not go together just changed ethan and was gippin the whole way thru


----------



## mrsholmes

hey Ju- Bubbs, at least u know.......:hugs:let us know what the doc days

serina- I just dont dont know how your doing it!

im in work and its KILLING me, lucky ive been able to have lie down for an hour!


----------



## amber20

I am so sorry Ju_bubbs!


----------



## Hunnyx10

jububbs big *hugs* to you

tink yay for the 6 week mark

hope everyone is feeling well

i must say i am ushing myself too so really hope beanie sticks


----------



## bugalugs

Hi mrsholmes, thanks for the congrats! we are so chuffed! Only our 2# TTC I feel very lucky :cloud9: 
Ju_bubbs I'm so sorry :hugs: hope the docs goes ok
Thanks all for your congrats :hugs:

I told my close family today they were very happy:happydance:
My aunty said its early days though and to be careful - i'm worried now I shouldn't have told anyone! Have any of you girls told your family/friends yet?
I have been feeling sick most of the day and my boobs are so sore! I have been having light cramps this evening though, is that normal?


----------



## happy mum

oh ju jubbs thats sad, sorry it wasn't a sticky bean! hope you are feeling ok, 3 in a row doesn't sound good hopefully dr can help you, musy be so upsetting!!

welcome newbies to food munchers . com!!! lol!!!

well i enjoyed my chinese, then an hour later chuckd it up......lovely!!!!l
nausea is really getting to me ...so tired i'll be off to bed again soon!!
well sorry not about much just feeling so rubbish i can't be bothered to do anything, got to bath and bed kids now so byeee !!


----------



## mrsholmes

bugalugs said:


> Hi mrsholmes, thanks for the congrats! we are so chuffed! Only our 2# TTC I feel very lucky :cloud9:
> Ju_bubbs I'm so sorry :hugs: hope the docs goes ok
> Thanks all for your congrats :hugs:
> 
> I told my close family today they were very happy:happydance:
> My aunty said its early days though and to be careful - i'm worried now I shouldn't have told anyone! Have any of you girls told your family/friends yet?
> I have been feeling sick most of the day and my boobs are so sore! I have been having light cramps this evening though, is that normal?

It was only my first month:rofl: thought it would take ages!

I told my family /friends straight away I was going to keep it quiet but just couldn't! I also decided that if something should go wrong I would need to tell my family/friends so did not want to explain first about the pg. but all fingers crossed its going good so far!

I also had cramps REALLY bad in week 4 and 5 even went to the doctors but he said it was my unterus expanding etc. as long as theres no blood its normal. They calmed down in wk 6 but have picked up again since the weekend 

Gutted about your chiense!! I just has a macdonald! god im going to be huge at this rate!!! nevermind :muaha:


----------



## Cariad_bach

Hiya Nat, shame the Chinese came back up hun, i have that same cant be bothered feeling lol.

Bugalugs (sorry dont know your real name) im having the cramps to hun, dont worry its normal, i get them especially at this time of night to xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Oooh Cath a Mc D's you lucky thing xxxxxxx


----------



## mrsholmes

I think its because ive been on a diet FOREVER, so now I can just enjoy:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Cariad_bach

mrsholmes said:


> I think its because ive been on a diet FOREVER, so now I can just enjoy:happydance::happydance:

OMG thats just like me......ive been on a diet since Jan 07 :cry: i got really silly about it and ended up a size 6 and i looked horrible but i just couldn't let myself eat......then over this year i started dieting really hard all week (a max of 500-700 cals a day) and eating what i want at weekend and ive maintained a size 8 for the year....

...now however every days a weekend and a food feast :rofl:

I know i will loose it breastfeeding so sod it, ive starved myself for years and it didnt make me happy so heres to eating!!!!!
:happydance: :happydance:


----------



## kittiekat

Hi Catherine,

I am also Katherine but most people call me Kat. We have been trying since we got married back in 1999. I have been through every fertility test known to man and also had IVF twice but I failed to ovulate so was told it was useless trying again :cry:

Anyway, we looked into adoption and ended up fostering a teenage girl for a while but she has returned back to her family now. Anyway, to cut this long story down even more, I refused to give in afterall these years! Every so often I would take a break as the :BFN: were crushing me but I just knew that one day I would get a :BFP:.

So I have had around 5 chemical pregnancies in my time and two misscarriages :cry: but here I am again with a :BFP: which we mananed all by ourselfs (no fertility treatment, oh we used preseed this month!). I am praying it is a sticky bean but will feel truly pregnant once I reach 6 weeks as that will be the longest I have been pregnant for :cloud9:


----------



## mrsholmes

omg! I never managed that, got down to a 10 for the wedding but generally a 12/14. i agree its easy to get silly over it. i was obessed it took over my life before the wedding.


----------



## Cariad_bach

kittiekat said:


> Hi Catherine,
> 
> I am also Katherine but most people call me Kat. We have been trying since we got married back in 1999. I have been through every fertility test known to man and also had IVF twice but I failed to ovulate so was told it was useless trying again :cry:
> 
> Anyway, we looked into adoption and ended up fostering a teenage girl for a while but she has returned back to her family now. Anyway, to cut this long story down even more, I refused to give in afterall these years! Every so often I would take a break as the :BFN: were crushing me but I just knew that one day I would get a :BFP:.
> 
> So I have had around 5 chemical pregnancies in my time and two misscarriages :cry: but here I am again with a :BFP: which we mananed all by ourselfs (no fertility treatment, oh we used preseed this month!). I am praying it is a sticky bean but will feel truly pregnant once I reach 6 weeks as that will be the longest I have been pregnant for :cloud9:

Wow Katherine thats quite some journey youve been on so far,
Praying for a sticky bean for you hun :dust:


----------



## mrsholmes

hey Kat, u really have been through the Mill! really hope u get a sticky bean! are u having any syptoms?


----------



## veeeh

:shock::shock:Welcome Kittie and Bugalugs! Congratulations!

I hope you are doing ok JuBubbs and that you have a good visit with the doctors to try and figure out what is going on.

I got a really bad cold on Sunday so I am feeling rotten. My poor DH made a lovely dinner yesterday - nearly took him all day to make it, and then I couldn't eat it! Don't know if it was the cold or ms. So far I have been having waves of nausea but I seem to be able to control them so far. 6 weeks today! I did eat a whole box of chocolates over the weekend though :shock:

Hope everyone is doing ok,
Victoria


----------



## veeeh

Wow Katherine - I just read about your attempts to get pg. Extra congratulaltions and I hope you have a good 2 weeks ahead of you. 
Look after yourself :hugs: Victoria


----------



## Jkelmum

Hope everyone is ok tonight xxx


----------



## applegirl

Hi Kittiekat - just sending you out a message and a huge :hugs:. I am so excited for your :bfp: really hoping for you hon that you have a sticky bean this time. roll on to week 6 and let's see that heartbeat! Love and :hug: x


----------



## Zoey1

Hey girls! I really need to read up on our thread. Sorry I've been a bit out of the loop lately. I hope all of you are well. :hugs: Here's whats going on with me. Also posted the below script in first tri. I'm so worried! 

Ultrasound- 5w6d- No fetal pole!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I just got home from the doctors and had the worst ultrasound ever. I am approx. 5w6d and the dr. could NOT see the fetal pole, only the yoke sac. I am thoroughly depressed right now. I have another ultrasound next Monday, to see if it was just too early to detect anything. However, I'm pretty sure my dates are right. Has this happened to any of you, where no fetal pole showed in your 5th or 6th week, but appeared later? I can't believe I have to wait an entire week to know if there is a fetus there!! 

Oh... I went in for an ultrasound this early because I was having slight pains on the right side, which turned out to be an ovarian cyst. The doc said that should not interfere with the pg.


----------



## Jkelmum

Sending sticky dust to you zoey and hugs too ....When I was 5 wks 4 days with ethan they warned me it maybe too early to see ....but infact they put me forward 2 wks lets hope its just a little early


----------



## mrsholmes

hey Jenn, :hugs::hugs: maybe it is two early thinking positve thoughts for you x a week is a long time to have to wait but fingers crossed they will pick it up more :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Wow Kat.. and here was me thinking I've had bad luck! Well done for not giving up, I think I'd have gone totally mad going through all that.. congratulations!!!! Actually I was even thinking of giving up after 3 early m/cs but you've just given me the hope to carry on!! Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months. xxx

Zoey - I hope everything goes well on monday, it must be awful having to wait all that time, worrying! Hopefully you just O'd a few days later than you thought and everything will be visible by monday. :hug:

Welcome and congrats other newcomers, sorry I cant remember your names!

I've not got round to making an appointment with the gp yet, I've been busy shopping for clothes as I have to drive my mum to a funeral up in exeter at some point either this week or next week, so that helped take my mind off things for a bit! I'm gunna do a bit of research about tests and things that I could have before I go so that if they try to say its just one of those things and send me away, I can then say, well hold on a minute, cant you test for this and this... :D


----------



## applegirl

Hi Jenn - thanks for letting us know what is happening hon. My thoughts are with you. It is still early. They don't usually arrange scans until 8 weeks - because by then they are sure they will find something. Sending you :hug: hon. I'll be thinking of you til Monday. And hoping for a lovely little bean with a strong heartbeat then. Do something nice for yourself today. x


----------



## Cariad_bach

Aww Jenn hun its going to be a long week for you....Hopefully everyhting will be ok hun, sending hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Has anyone heard how Jeannie's scan went last night?...i dont know if ive missed a post somewhere.


----------



## happy mum

Hi everyone
i feel ashamed of feeling sorry for myself when others are going through hell!
hoping time goes quick for you zoey and theres a lovely bean there on monday!
wow kat you've really had a tough time, hoping this is it this time and its a sticky!!

i'm still feeling terrible so hoping its a good sign, as still not got a date through for a scan.


----------



## Cariad_bach

Just seen Jeannie's post.....fantastic news, yay.

Nat hun don't feel bad, know matter what happens to one person there will always be someone else worse off but were all entitled to feel down in the dumps and have a moan with our friends xxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## happy mum

Cariad_bach said:


> Just seen Jeannie's post.....fantastic news, yay.
> 
> Nat hun don't feel bad, know matter what happens to one person there will always be someone else worse off but were all entitled to feel down in the dumps and have a moan with our friends xxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs:


thanks JUe, such acry baby at the moment, cry more than the kids!!:cry:


----------



## mrsholmes

hows everyone today?

Jenn how you feeling?

Ive just been to doctors, got a UTI!

hey Nat, I know how you feel I moan2 but I know im luckyx


----------



## Cariad_bach

ooo Cath poor you....did they give you some antibiotics or somthing?

Im....well im hungry...know change there then lmao :rofl:


----------



## kittiekat

Hi Catherine,

I am hungry too Cariad, thinking macdonalds lol!! I have just been to my confirmation appointment at the drs and they have given me an EDD of 18th June. However, I know I ovulated two weeks later than 14 days so I have my EDD at 28th June (going by ovualtion). So confusing but after asking some of you guys I have decided to stick with what I know and see if they change it at my 12 week scan (fingers crossed I reach it). 

I started with sore BB's today and feeling icky when hungry.......also very tired and its only twenty to 7!


----------



## mrsholmes

Hey Jue, no I have to put a water sample in tomorrow, was havin some pain so went to the doctor and he examined me and said the pain was right on the bladder. I really am not a fan of anti-botics so am on the water and cannberry! will have results fri/mon. he said its common in early pg.

Kat, I was so tired I came home from work :rofl: had a 2.5 hour nap!! was also really sick! fingers crossed for u!!
the macdonalds was LOVELY although was nearly sick when i ate the gerkin, normally like them!

Ive just had tea so am full up! I had faggots/ peas and chips! my mother also made my victoria sponge!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Zoey1

Welcome kittie and bugalugs!!!! 

Ju-Bubbs~ I'm so sorry you've begun to bleed. I know you must be sad, but soon you will have that sticky bean! :hugs:

Apple & Cath~ I'm doing okay. Still stressing like crazy and can't think about anything else. Waiting until Monday to have a more definitive answer is going to kill me. I will def. try to think positive! 

How are all of you today?


----------



## mrsholmes

its only natural to stress! have u still got all your syptoms etc xx


----------



## sam76

hello all, can i join in??? im due around 10th JUNE 09!!! yipee, just over 7 weeks this friday, i had M/C this year and i am bery nervous, this is my first baby, very nervous but excited too, no sickness or anything yet, boobs tender, lots od d/charge, feel great to be honest, hope this is normal xxxxxxxx just got my letter for a scan i will be 10 weeks, is this normal, i though it was 12 wks , and i have got a app for a booking at the hospital on the 7th |Nov, not sure what this is for xxxxxx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Hi Sam and welcome hun....glad you feel great, most women dont but some do......like me, i have no sickness or anything and generally i feel good xxxxxxxxx


Cath can your mum make me one to, i love cake lol.

Jenn i wont tell you to try to relax because i suppose its impossible, hope you still have all your pregnancy symptoms hun, less than a week now until your scan xxxxxxx


----------



## amber20

Hi sam and welcome!!


----------



## mrsholmes

Hi Sam! Im not far in front of u about 3 days I think! Im not sure about the hospital I haven't seen anyone yet or had scan date thro!

xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Hiya Sam hows everyone ?


----------



## veeeh

Cath - sorry about your UTI. I've never had one but have heard that they can be pretty painful. I've also heard that drinking tonnes and tonnes of Lemon Barley Water can help ?? 

I would die for a Victoria Spounge right now!!

Jenn - hope you are looking after yourself. I know it is impossible not to worry and stress. I hope Monday brings good news for you :hugs:

Welcome Sam! I had a scan at 10weeks with my daughter. I think it is normal to have one between 10 and 12 weeks depending on when they can fit you in!

I still feel really sick. The cold is very 'flu like! Took the day off work today to sleep and rest. I feel horrible!!!!

Have a good evening everyone!

xxVictoria


----------



## lilmomof3

hey ladies sorry i havent been on latly been doing alot of sleeping, congrats to all the newbies here glad to see everyone is doing good. well ladies i had a few ?S if its ok. 


im having on and off cramps most at night its very hard to sleep are these normal . no bleeding at all thank god just pulling cramping feeling. and im also having a very bad back ake in the bottom thanks ladies,

well any way i called doctor yesterday and left a message asking if i can still go to my original scan date tommarow well they called me back today and told me i can cancel it cuz i had the one in the e.r. cuz of the bleeding on last friday. well i told her (kinda a fib) and most truth that im very concernd cuz iv been cramping and back ake which is the truth but yet its not that bad and a whole lot. and i told her is it ok that i still go just for my reasurance she said it was ok , then she told me the doctor i want to be my doctor for the pg cant take any more ob paticents and asked me if i can find a new doc, i do have a family doc that is obgyn also i told her that its ok i like my family doc also ( just was hoping for the doctor i wanted) but its ok im happy to have a good doctor any way. and more happy that the doctor office that is my family doc actully called me about the ultra sound on fri which was cool cuz the doctor who told me to go in to er didnt call me . so that shows me a great sign that the doctor i have now is actuly concernd about me. so that did help alot in my choice to have my family doc be my doc. sorry this is so long ladies i just have a lot to say. oh ya do you ladies go threw some days of being very bloated then some days i had about 2 days of fitting into my pants and then today its like i blew up over night and its sore im sure just streching but wow . any way ladies i should let you all go i do feel better getting this off my chest i will let you know how my next scan goes tommarow. its at 9am i will be on here about 11am im gunna ask for some more pics too. im sure i can get some they are pretty nice at my hospital. wish me luck ladies.


----------



## Sherileigh

Hey ladies, can I join? I'm due June 19th with our first baby! And we're thrilled...impatiently waiting for a scan, or some other confirmation that everything is ok. I think I'm moving slowly into the m/s phase as I spent sometime today in the ladies loo trying not to lose my breakfast...lunch...dinner! lol.


----------



## applegirl

hey lilmom - really glad that your doctor is kind and interested in you - that is so important. Great that you are getting the care you want. Wow - you are almost 7 weeks! :hugs: x


----------



## Cariad_bach

Hiya and welcome Sherileigh, congrats on your first pregnancy hun, sorry your getting the morning sickness hun but really its good...means you have plenty of hormones in your blood lol,

Helen hun good luck with your scan this morning, its great they let you keep your appointment.....i have terrible cramps at the mo to, they kept me away half the night.......doesn't help that i have a bad stomach tho, something to do with all the junk ive been eating i suppose lol.

Pamela how are you doing hun? xxxx


----------



## applegirl

Cariad_bach said:


> Pamela how are you doing hun? xxxx

Thanks for asking Cariad! I'm doing fine - really well. Still a little tired from last week - but feeling happy and in love with OH. We've been enjoying BD'ing! Wish us luck and :dust: 

If it is ok with you gals I may follow your pregnancies along for a bit - really feel I got to know you and would like to encourage you along. :hugs:

Oh - one of my good friends is in labour today! Good luck Lisa and James - and welcome little Sohpie!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Oooh Good luck Lisa and James.....

.....hun i for one am really glad your still part of our group, im glad your doing ok.....fingers crossed for this month hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Do you girls have room for one more? I was so happy to find this section in the 1st Trimester threads, for the past 3 days I have felt so alone and thought I had nowhere to go as I was clearly not smart enough to scroll all the way down the page and see there was a pregnancy buddy section! :dohh: I'm so glad to have found this area and hope you have room for one more!

I haven't yet been to the Dr. but according to my LMP I am due June 27th, but since I have to have another c-section they will be scheduling me earlier, probably by 1-2 weeks which would put me in mid June sometime.

:hugs:


----------



## Cariad_bach

Hiya hun and welcome...im Jue,

So this will be you 2nd will it, its so hard being pregnant and running around after a little one isnt it....how are you feeling?


----------



## kittiekat

Welcome all new comers, congrats on your BFP!!

I am so tired tonight so I am gonna go and lie down, talk to you all later....


----------



## Cariad_bach

You take it easy Katherine xxxxx


----------



## applegirl

welcome creative!! your little one is super cute. congratulations. no need to feel alone - we are all here :hugs:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

oh thank you all!! Yes this will be my 2nd baby, 3rd pregnancy though, lost my 1st at 7 weeks. I haven't found it too difficult yet chasing after my LO, the tiredness hasn't come full force so its still managable. I did tell dh he's going to have to help me out a lot in the beggining as this time it will be much different having one already. He's working full time and finishing up his BA so he already has zero to no time. It will be difficult, but he graduates a few weeks before this one is due so pretty good timing I think! :) Lots of girls in the ttc section hated typing out my sn so feel free to call me "R" as it's the first letter of my name (Rhonda).

Thanks for all the warm welcomes!!! :hugs:


----------



## happy mum

HI everyone, too many to mention now... there is a baby boom in june!!!
hope everyone is well!!!
how did scan go lilmom?


----------



## happy mum

Had a really good puking session this am, have to say felt much better than when trying to keep it in!!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Oooh Nat it sounds like youve had a fun morning, glad you felt better for it tho...

..Theres a thread about Helens scan in 1st Tri...

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...nd-today-pics-now-included-7-weeks-along.html

Rhonda hun im sorry to here of your Miscarriage,
Wow your DH sounds like a busy man, not long tho until he graduates xxxx


Edit to add on the subject of baby booms in June...my calender is full for June...as is my mums, best friends and dads....all diffrent people all having birthdays in June, has been like it for years...

..my mum and i even worked it out that people must be getting there naughties in Sep time as the summer fades lol, shes gonna love me when i tell her...plus my sis is due in June to lol


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Wow Cariad_bach! Lots of June babies in your family! Just the opposite in my family as it is the only month that no one has a birthday! So this is exciting for that reason too! Have any of you told family yet? I have only told a few close friends, oh and of course dh! I live 2-2.5 hours from my family and don't see them very much but I am going up to see them in 2 weeks so I was thinking of telling the mom and dads only and asking them to keep quiet until we hear the heartbeat for the first time. I wont see them again until Christmas and really don't want to wait that long, nor do I think I could! :rofl:


----------



## Cariad_bach

Ive only told DH and you guys...you can keep a secrat cant you LOL

I wanted to make sure all was well with my sis because shes miscarried before and i dont want to steal her thunder (its her first) i dont live near my family so they wont guess and i doubt they will be pleased anyway (it will be 'oh not again' lol)

Christmas would be a long time to wait....if your seeing them in 2 weeks it sounds like a ideal opportunity xxx


----------



## mrsholmes

:wave::wave:hello R and Sherileigh, great to have you here!

haven't been on all today work has been a nightmare and ive had to bring work home:hissy:

Nat your little ones are lush!

Sherileigh I haven't had any dates either!


cathx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Cariad_bach said:


> Ive only told DH and you guys...you can keep a secrat cant you LOL
> 
> I wanted to make sure all was well with my sis because shes miscarried before and i dont want to steal her thunder (its her first) i dont live near my family so they wont guess and i doubt they will be pleased anyway (it will be 'oh not again' lol)
> 
> Christmas would be a long time to wait....if your seeing them in 2 weeks it sounds like a ideal opportunity xxx

but of course! 

You are such a sweetheart to not do that to your sister!! I wish my bother and sister-in-law would have been as great as you! They had the 1st grandchild (I am the oldest btw) and I was devestated when I found out they were pregnant as we had planned on being pregnant together, guess they weren't up for it :( Then a year later I lost my first, 6 months after that became pregnant with ds and only a few months after I told everyone they announced they were preg with their 2nd. I was happy for them but at the same time was a little bummed. So your pretty great in my book hun!!!


----------



## celine

Can I joine? Im gonna be a June mummy too :) Its my first bfp ever and Im so exited, luckily we dont have any birthdays in June in the family, just my brother on the 4th June so nicely spread out :)


----------



## amber20

congrats celine


----------



## mrsholmes

hey celine!! its my first ever 2!

theres def a boom going on!


----------



## veeeh

1cre8tivgrl said:


> Do you girls have room for one more? I was so happy to find this section in the 1st Trimester threads, for the past 3 days I have felt so alone and thought I had nowhere to go as I was clearly not smart enough to scroll all the way down the page and see there was a pregnancy buddy section! :dohh: I'm so glad to have found this area and hope you have room for one more!
> 
> I haven't yet been to the Dr. but according to my LMP I am due June 27th, but since I have to have another c-section they will be scheduling me earlier, probably by 1-2 weeks which would put me in mid June sometime.
> 
> :hugs:

Hello and welcome! Congratulations! I know it can seem a bit lonely when you have just found out and no-one knows yet. It is also difficult if you don't have friends pregnant at the same time - no one wants to talk about pregnancy and babies as much as we do! :)

:hugs: Victoria


----------



## veeeh

If it is ok with you gals I may follow your pregnancies along for a bit - really feel I got to know you and would like to encourage you along. :hugs:


Of course we would love to have you stay with us! It wouldn't be the same without you. :)

Sending you lots and lots of sticky babydust - I can't wait until you are over here for good!

xoVictoria


----------



## veeeh

Welcome Celine!

There does seem to be a baby boom around here but not in my family or friends. My dd is around Christmas, as am I, so I'm ecstatically excited to be able to have birthday parties outside!'


----------



## veeeh

1cre8tivgrl said:


> Wow Cariad_bach! Lots of June babies in your family! Just the opposite in my family as it is the only month that no one has a birthday! So this is exciting for that reason too! Have any of you told family yet? I have only told a few close friends, oh and of course dh! I live 2-2.5 hours from my family and don't see them very much but I am going up to see them in 2 weeks so I was thinking of telling the mom and dads only and asking them to keep quiet until we hear the heartbeat for the first time. I wont see them again until Christmas and really don't want to wait that long, nor do I think I could! :rofl:

We haven't told anyone yet! We are going to wait as long as possible - until we feel as sure as we can that everything is fine. We waited until 12 weeks with dd but this time it is so tempting. I want to tell my Mum and brother asap!
Waiting until you have heard the heartbeat seems a really sensible idea to me.


----------



## tink

:hugs:morning everyone!wow its getting pretty busy in here!:rofl:
ive plucked up the courage to go and see my doctor tonight and get the ball rolling.did another test yesterday AFTERNOON and its as strong as the control line!:happydance:


----------



## celine

Glad Im not the only one who wants to keep testing. I had to bring urine to the doc yesterday and was so worried it would be negative...even after 3 positives at home!


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Hello lovely pregnant ladies!! Hope you're all well and not suffering with MS too badly or anythign!! Just thought i'd pop by to let you all know I have an appointment with the doc this morning, so will be back later to let you know what she says, and hopefully what tests she's gunna do.


----------



## flutterbylge

Hi ladies, 
I am due 25th June 2009, just turned 5 weeks today. I have really bad cramps in belly but at least knowing that something is happening in there makes me feel better. I would like to join you, it will be nice to share our experiences and as Cathy said, it will be nice to have a summer baby, I was a summer baby myself. I am Turkish and live in Manchester where my husband is from, so I dont have any friends, this website has made my day, I am so glad to have met all you ladies.. Anyway' I wish you all a happy and helathy pregnancy.. xxxx


----------



## Cariad_bach

1cre8tivgrl said:


> Cariad_bach said:
> 
> 
> Ive only told DH and you guys...you can keep a secrat cant you LOL
> 
> I wanted to make sure all was well with my sis because shes miscarried before and i dont want to steal her thunder (its her first) i dont live near my family so they wont guess and i doubt they will be pleased anyway (it will be 'oh not again' lol)
> 
> Christmas would be a long time to wait....if your seeing them in 2 weeks it sounds like a ideal opportunity xxx
> 
> but of course!
> 
> You are such a sweetheart to not do that to your sister!! I wish my bother and sister-in-law would have been as great as you! They had the 1st grandchild (I am the oldest btw) and I was devestated when I found out they were pregnant as we had planned on being pregnant together, guess they weren't up for it :( Then a year later I lost my first, 6 months after that became pregnant with ds and only a few months after I told everyone they announced they were preg with their 2nd. I was happy for them but at the same time was a little bummed. So your pretty great in my book hun!!!Click to expand...


Thanks hun, i just hope she forgives me when the news does come out.....there was a thread in 1st tri not long ago about someone who was preg and so was a family member and how she kind of wished it was just her ....hopefully my sis will see the good side to it......and she will be having hers first :)



Hiya celine and congratulations on you BFP :happydance:


Cath hun how are you today? hows the UTI? xxxx


Ju hun i hope all goes well at the docs, let us know what happens hun wont you xxxx


tink hun im still testing to lol xxx


flutterbylge (sorry hun i dont know your real name) welcome and congratulations hun, where abouts in Manchester are you? my OH used to live down near there

Victoria glad your doing ok hun xxxx




Im cold this morning :hissy: i hate being cold....roll on summer lol


----------



## Jkelmum

Morning all gosh theres alot of us in here how nice xx


----------



## celine

flutterbylge said:


> Hi ladies,
> I am due 25th June 2009, just turned 5 weeks today. I have really bad cramps in belly but at least knowing that something is happening in there makes me feel better. I would like to join you, it will be nice to share our experiences and as Cathy said, it will be nice to have a summer baby, I was a summer baby myself. I am Turkish and live in Manchester where my husband is from, so I dont have any friends, this website has made my day, I am so glad to have met all you ladies.. Anyway' I wish you all a happy and helathy pregnancy.. xxxx

snap i am also 5 weeks 2day :)
Also Im living in Holland as from June so dont have any friends here, thats why im always on bnb!
Do you also feel like you just have bad indigestion? Like you ate sumthing off? Thats the only sign I have atm.


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Just got back from the docs, she was really nice this time! She said that she thinks its most likely just an extreme case of bad luck. she went through all the things they'd normally test for after 3 m/cs and said that It's highly unlikely that it is any of them in my case because if it was I either wouldn't have had 3 children already with no problems, or wouldn't be able to get pregnant at all, let alone 3 months in a row.. but she has still reffered me to a gyn to put my mind at rest and said to keep trying while we're waiting for the appointment!!


----------



## Rosella

hello everyone, please could I join in with you?
I'm a newbie to BnB. My EDD is 23 June according the computer, 25 June according to the Doc, not sure who to believe!! Anyway, I am 5+3 weeks today. I live in London. We haven't told anyone yet. It's my first baby & first :bfp: - would love to be able to share the journey with others!
happy n healthy pregnancy to all!!
:hugs:
XX


----------



## Cariad_bach

Ju hun im glad that nothing serious was found xxx


Rosella hun welcome, When it comes to due dates don't worry about it until you get your dating scan as they very often put you forwards or back a few days depending on the baby's size xxxxxx


Well ive just had a phone call from the docs confirming that i am pregnant :happydance:
Ok so i new i was....ive lost count of the amount of home tests ive done and i know all the symptoms etc but i still doubted myself lol.
Just got to wait a few weeks for the Midwife to call me now.


----------



## applegirl

yay Cariad hon! I'm sure that phone call was great to get. :yipee:


----------



## lammy456

right so if i am, which i know i am as can feel it and have like every symptom just waiting on a BFP on monday 17dpo now and last bfn was 15dpo but af 3 days late and i just know i am pregnant. i would be due on 29th june going by my LMP xx


----------



## flutterbylge

celine said:


> flutterbylge said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> I am due 25th June 2009, just turned 5 weeks today. I have really bad cramps in belly but at least knowing that something is happening in there makes me feel better. I would like to join you, it will be nice to share our experiences and as Cathy said, it will be nice to have a summer baby, I was a summer baby myself. I am Turkish and live in Manchester where my husband is from, so I dont have any friends, this website has made my day, I am so glad to have met all you ladies.. Anyway' I wish you all a happy and helathy pregnancy.. xxxx
> 
> snap i am also 5 weeks 2day :)
> Also Im living in Holland as from June so dont have any friends here, thats why im always on bnb!
> Do you also feel like you just have bad indigestion? Like you ate sumthing off? Thats the only sign I have atm.Click to expand...

Hi Celine,

Aw, thats great, our babies will be born about the same day! I have really bad cramps in belly sometimes, and am really bloated. Soem of the cramps are like period pains but I havent experienced some of them before. But I dont have any bleeding, so it is a relief. I have my midwife appointment for 4 th November, I just hope that they give me a scan so I would know that they baby is healthy. I work in a language school in front of computers all day, and my legs are swollen and feel heavy. 

I can understand exactly how you feel, it is lonely when you have no friends in where you live, it is not the same on the phone. Have you bought anything yet? Yesterday I couldnt resist it and bought a pack of 3 white socks from the pound shop! I knwo maybe its naughty but couldnt resist it! Please feel free to PM me Celine..


----------



## Cariad_bach

lammy456 said:


> right so if i am, which i know i am as can feel it and have like every symptom just waiting on a BFP on monday 17dpo now and last bfn was 15dpo but af 3 days late and i just know i am pregnant. i would be due on 29th june going by my LMP xx

Good luck getting you BFP hun....i was 19 DPO before i got mine....all the other tests before then were negs but i just knew i was xxxxxx

Pamela god yes i was so relieved when they phoned ....kept wondering if id dreamt it all or if it was all wishful thinking lol xxx


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Yay Jue, glad you got confirmation... I always hate thinking all my millions of home tests are wrong and the docs gunna say er, actually you're not pregnant! :rofl:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Wow! I can't believe how many of you there are in here. So hard to keep everyone straight! :) There will certainly be an overflow of babies come June!


----------



## kittiekat

Welcome to all the new comers!!

I am so tired again! I have just got home from work and all I want to do is sleep. Saying that though I had difficulty in staying a sleep last night, I just kept waking up.

I have only told very close family members as I want to wait til at least 6-8 weeks before telling others.

Have a nice night/day everyone!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Ju_bubbs said:


> Yay Jue, glad you got confirmation... I always hate thinking all my millions of home tests are wrong and the docs gunna say er, actually you're not pregnant! :rofl:


LOL you never know :rofl:


Katherine im so sleepy all the time to....until i go to bed....then im sooo restless :hissy:


----------



## mrsholmes

Hi Everyone!! and the newbies! 

Ive jst got in from work NIGHTMARE of a day, had to do assessments and all of the clients were chain smoking, we have the right to say no to going into the property but it was too late once I was in there! I dont like smoking at the best of times but how I wasn't sick I dont know!

Ju-Bubbs really glad your getting somewhere!!

Jue- UTI is still painfull results tomorrow

I was also testing all the time with IC but have stopped now that I feel so bad! did manage a franny and bennies lunch time tho with work colluege!


im also really tired suppose to be going to my friends 'divorce party' but dont really fancy it

hows everyone else feeling?


----------



## happyfamily123

Is anyone due around june1st?


----------



## Cariad_bach

I think im due the 5th is hun but until my dating scan i wouldn't like to say for deffo lol xx

Cath hun im sorry to here you know better, i dont know how you cope being around smokers right now...yuck :(
Soon be weekend hun and you can relax...or do you work weekends?


----------



## celine

Hey everyone did anyone have really bad nights I had the worst experience last night 
(tmi)
needed the loo, so went and while I was busy with no 2 I was breathless and soo lightheaded and then wasnt sure if i was gonna pass out or hurl, and my tum was sooo sore.
After a while I made it downstairs to open the door to get some air (where we live now sucks none of the windows open - moving in 1 week tho)
dh gave me a glass of water then was ok...


----------



## Rosella

Hello everyone, Cariad_bach and others - thank you for the welcome! 
Celine, Mrs Holmes, Kittekat - I totally sympathise on the sleep front- have been struggling the last week, wake up at 3 or 4 am in the morning and then cannot get back to sleep. When it gets to 6am I drop off again and then have to get up for work at 6.45!:hissy:
And there's no rest during the day!! So glad it's Friday today - can't wait to get into my bed. :sleep:
:hugs:


----------



## Cariad_bach

Wow Celine hun that doesn't sound nice, are you ok now hun? gosh its weird all the diffrent things pregnancy can do to you isnt it.

Rosella i feel for you having to get up for work, im a full time mum so i have to be up to get the kids ready for school but if im not dressed etc it doesn't matter lol....

.....Even better tho is that they've just broke up for half term, that means a whole week without having to set my alarm clock,

They still get up early but its nice not to have that beeping in my ear in the mornings and its lovely having them home with me all day....
....i miss them so much when i have to send them to school.
I hate the stupid laws in my country (UK), why cant we be like America were they don't have to start until there 7 Years old instead of 4 :(


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I live in America and kids start school here (kindergarden) when they are 5 if they are ready, if not then they wait till they are 6. Some parents start their kiddos in pre-k at age 4.

I hear you though. I work full time so ds is in daycare all day and I miss him so much. I can't wait until 5 when I get to go pick him up! I am seriously considering the stay at home mom thing after this one is born!!! I have mixed feelings but am really leaning towards it atm!


----------



## mrsholmes

hello! However is everyone today!??

Jue I dont work weekends im office based so I now have two days off:happydance::happydance:

anyone heard off jenn?

cathx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Hi Cath hun, yay the weekend off, i bet its pure bliss :hugs:


I was thinking of Jenn earlier, ive not seen her online at all, hope shes doing ok.



Rhonda im really lucky that my OH does all the working so i can stay with my baby's, with my first one of the main reasons i breast fed was so i HAD to be with her all the time and everyone wanting to 'give me a brake' had to get lost!!
Im lucky i get to do what i wanted to do......but i know others who would go crazy in the house all day everyday and they love there jobs......and some that haven't the money to stop working, it must be hard.....
...I hope you get to follow your heart and do which ever it is you want to do hun xxxx


----------



## mrsholmes

im a bit of both, can really afford it could manage if we wanted too, the only problem is that if i give up work now utill the baby went to school I would find it difficult to get back to the same postition where I am in my career right now. I know I sound selfish but we will be in a better position financially when the bean is grown up and i'll also be where I want.

OMG i forgot to say earlier that I got measured for a bra and im a 36 DD!!! i was a 36 C the end of august!:shock::shock::shock::shock:


----------



## Cariad_bach

Cath hun its not selfish at all, sometimes you have to do whats best for your family long term as well as short term xxxx 

(ps yer my OH is loving my boobs lol, after breastfeeding 3 kids they'd vanished and now there back!)


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Cariad_bach said:


> Hi Cath hun, yay the weekend off, i bet its pure bliss :hugs:
> 
> 
> I was thinking of Jenn earlier, ive not seen her online at all, hope shes doing ok.
> 
> 
> 
> Rhonda im really lucky that my OH does all the working so i can stay with my baby's, with my first one of the main reasons i breast fed was so i HAD to be with her all the time and everyone wanting to 'give me a brake' had to get lost!!
> Im lucky i get to do what i wanted to do......but i know others who would go crazy in the house all day everyday and they love there jobs......and some that haven't the money to stop working, it must be hard.....
> ...I hope you get to follow your heart and do which ever it is you want to do hun xxxx

We've done the figures and money will be very tight but it will be about the same if I go back to work and pay for 2 kids in day care which is rediculously expensive over here. (about $400/week!) I love what I do and think I probably will go stir crazy but I think I'll take a year off. I have wanted to leave the place I'm at now so what better time right? I'll just take my time looking for the next job!


----------



## mrsholmes

i suppose im lucky both our mothers dont work and live 5 mins away and they are more than happy to do the childcare


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

you are VERY lucky mrsholmes!!!!


----------



## amber20

I absolutely love staying home. I am home when my oldest 2 go to school and get home, and it gives me 1-on-1 time with my 3 year old.


----------



## mrsholmes

i know!:happydance:


----------



## kittiekat

We have been looking at the figures too and I am the main bread earner so I can't take the first year off like I had always planned. I'm also am in a position that if I left would probably move me back down the career ladder. After so many years of not conceiving I decided to get myself a career and now I have I am uncertain what to do with it once the baby is here lol! 

I have worked really hard to get where I am and I love my job so I may go back part time if we can afford it but if not my mum has promised to have little bean. I feel more comfortable with that then having to use full time daycare. I know there is nothing wrong with it at all but feel it would be nice if my mum had a say in bringing up my children as I believe she was a great mum to me. Hope that makes sense!

Do any of you wake up and just not feel pregnant or have to remind yourself that the positive test wasn't a dream? Its just this morning I don't feel anything. During the 2ww I kind of felt pregnant and had sore BB's. I am still tired by 9:30 but thats because I get up so early for work. Hoping I am just worrying over nothing but I feel different today,....just not pregnant.


----------



## mrsholmes

morning kat,


My syptoms calmed down for a bit during week 4 and 5, but this week i just feel terrible as soon as I open my eyes! I have 2 pg friends the moment 25 wks and one the same as me and one never had any syptoms at all and the other is only just feeling like shes pg in week 7! eveyone is different! 

I know what you mean tho I still wanted to test i those weeks where I wasn't feeling as sick/tired etc

where u from Kat?

cathx


----------



## kittiekat

Thanks Cath,

That's helped a lot. I know I am being silly really and that many ladies don't have symptoms but just felt really worried about it this morning.

I am from the Lancashire area, UK. I take it you are from the UK too or your just not tired over there in the US lol. Where abouts are you, top, middle or bottom as the price is right would say lol.


----------



## mrsholmes

im from south wales, its hard to tell as we all thought jersey shore girl was from jersey but shes from the usa!

whats everyone up to today? Im going on house viewings with my friend then suppose to be going to a football fund riser with the OH but i'll prob be too tired!


----------



## kittiekat

I am stuck at home marking today. Then I'm off to a leaving party tonight. My ex SIL has met someone else and is leaving to live with him in Sheffield. She was one of my childhood friends so it will be an emotional evening for sure tonight.


----------



## Cariad_bach

Hiya guys,

Kat i often wake up and think 'was it all real or a dream'

Especially as at the mo my bloating gone down loads, i was going to take a bump pic yesterday because i was 8 weeks and i wanted to compare with my 6 weeks one but im sure im smaller :(



Oooh Cath enjoy the house vewings, i love doing that, im so noise lol, ive done some shopping and now im in for the arvo because the weathers so terrible :(

Kat enjoy the party hun xxx


----------



## kittiekat

Thanks,

I am craving McDonalds again, this can't be that good for me though lol


----------



## amber20

We have been viewing houses the last few months because we are in the process of selling ours. Now if only someone will buy it!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

kittiekat said:


> We have been looking at the figures too and I am the main bread earner so I can't take the first year off like I had always planned. I'm also am in a position that if I left would probably move me back down the career ladder. After so many years of not conceiving I decided to get myself a career and now I have I am uncertain what to do with it once the baby is here lol!
> 
> I have worked really hard to get where I am and I love my job so I may go back part time if we can afford it but if not my mum has promised to have little bean. I feel more comfortable with that then having to use full time daycare. I know there is nothing wrong with it at all but feel it would be nice if my mum had a say in bringing up my children as I believe she was a great mum to me. Hope that makes sense!
> 
> Do any of you wake up and just not feel pregnant or have to remind yourself that the positive test wasn't a dream? Its just this morning I don't feel anything. During the 2ww I kind of felt pregnant and had sore BB's. I am still tired by 9:30 but thats because I get up so early for work. Hoping I am just worrying over nothing but I feel different today,....just not pregnant.

Kittiekat I feel the exact same way! And it looks like we are about the same, 5 weeks along. I have no symptoms at all and just don't feel pregnant either. At least would like some sore bbs or something to make it seem more real! :rofl:


----------



## mrsholmes

hey R did u feel different with your little boy? was you try for long?

house viewings were stupidthey are asking too much money ! 100k for a house that hadn't been touched since the 1950's!

decided we are going out tonight it will be my first time out and not drinking! on the bonus side I can drive so we are going to save loads of money on drink and taxis!


----------



## bugalugs

Hi everyone, sorry I have been away. My husband is working shifts so I spend time with him when he is off. He is at work now so I can catch up:happydance:
My midwife called yesterday and I have my first appt on 17th Nov:happydance: Makes it all seem real now! I have strong symptoms like really sore BBs and feeling nauseas on and off in the day, and mild cramp/stretching in abdo... ooh and my hormones all over the place one minute I'm :yipee: the next :gun: feel a shame for my poor hubsta :rofl: but mostly I have been exhausted!! some mornings I wake up and just feel normal though, how odd:shrug: then as the day goes on the symptoms start up again. 
I have never felt this tired in my life!!! ooh and addicted to salt and vinegar crisps and would kill for some mint choc chip ice-cream but can't find any:hissy:
I hope you are all doing ok! Speak to you soon:hugs:
Hayley xx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

mrsholmes said:


> hey R did u feel different with your little boy? was you try for long?
> 
> house viewings were stupidthey are asking too much money ! 100k for a house that hadn't been touched since the 1950's!
> 
> decided we are going out tonight it will be my first time out and not drinking! on the bonus side I can drive so we are going to save loads of money on drink and taxis!

I don't remember when my bbs started hurting but I do remember ms kicked in at 7 weeks, exactly to the day! So 2 more weeks till ms...ick! We concieved on the second month ttc on all 3 of my pregnancies. Weird coincidence maybe? But dh knew I was pregnant this time because of it :rofl:

I had the most vivid dream last night, that I was only 21 weeks along and went into labor, I gave birth and the baby looked full term, he was the most beautiful baby boy with dark hair and blue eyes. I am wondering if that means I am going to have another boy? I had a dream when I was pregnant with ds that it was a boy and I knew from that moment on he would be a boy, even with every one around me swearing I was going to have a girl! Mother's intuition maybe? Anyone having dreams about their baby yet?


----------



## mrsholmes

1cre8tivgrl said:


> mrsholmes said:
> 
> 
> hey R did u feel different with your little boy? was you try for long?
> 
> house viewings were stupidthey are asking too much money ! 100k for a house that hadn't been touched since the 1950's!
> 
> decided we are going out tonight it will be my first time out and not drinking! on the bonus side I can drive so we are going to save loads of money on drink and taxis!
> 
> I don't remember when my bbs started hurting but I do remember ms kicked in at 7 weeks, exactly to the day! So 2 more weeks till ms...ick! We concieved on the second month ttc on all 3 of my pregnancies. Weird coincidence maybe? But dh knew I was pregnant this time because of it :rofl:
> 
> I had the most vivid dream last night, that I was only 21 weeks along and went into labor, I gave birth and the baby looked full term, he was the most beautiful baby boy with dark hair and blue eyes. I am wondering if that means I am going to have another boy? I had a dream when I was pregnant with ds that it was a boy and I knew from that moment on he would be a boy, even with every one around me swearing I was going to have a girl! Mother's intuition maybe? Anyone having dreams about their baby yet?Click to expand...



oooohhh interesting! I dont know.........are u going to find out at the 20wk scan?

I had a dream about my cat someone let him out and he got lost (they are indoor cats) and I went mental:rofl:

wk7 your lucky ive had ms since week 4!! 

Hayley- :happydance:hopefully time will fly for u and your midwife appointment

Mines on thursday:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## amber20

I have had dreams that i'm having a girl, I can only hope though!


----------



## kittiekat

Anyone heard from Jen yet, regarding her scan?


----------



## happy mum

1cre8tivgrl said:


> kittiekat said:
> 
> 
> We have been looking at the figures too and I am the main bread earner so I can't take the first year off like I had always planned. I'm also am in a position that if I left would probably move me back down the career ladder. After so many years of not conceiving I decided to get myself a career and now I have I am uncertain what to do with it once the baby is here lol!
> 
> I have worked really hard to get where I am and I love my job so I may go back part time if we can afford it but if not my mum has promised to have little bean. I feel more comfortable with that then having to use full time daycare. I know there is nothing wrong with it at all but feel it would be nice if my mum had a say in bringing up my children as I believe she was a great mum to me. Hope that makes sense!
> 
> Do any of you wake up and just not feel pregnant or have to remind yourself that the positive test wasn't a dream? Its just this morning I don't feel anything. During the 2ww I kind of felt pregnant and had sore BB's. I am still tired by 9:30 but thats because I get up so early for work. Hoping I am just worrying over nothing but I feel different today,....just not pregnant.
> 
> Kittiekat I feel the exact same way! And it looks like we are about the same, 5 weeks along. I have no symptoms at all and just don't feel pregnant either. At least would like some sore bbs or something to make it seem more real! :rofl:Click to expand...


o you are so lucky!!
you are welcome to my all day sickness anyday!!! its doing my head in. feel terrible, keep being sick, and feel nauseous the rest of the time.
havn't even felt like being on bnb must be ill!!


----------



## happy mum

mrsholmes said:


> 1cre8tivgrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsholmes said:
> 
> 
> hey R did u feel different with your little boy? was you try for long?
> 
> house viewings were stupidthey are asking too much money ! 100k for a house that hadn't been touched since the 1950's!
> 
> decided we are going out tonight it will be my first time out and not drinking! on the bonus side I can drive so we are going to save loads of money on drink and taxis!
> 
> I don't remember when my bbs started hurting but I do remember ms kicked in at 7 weeks, exactly to the day! So 2 more weeks till ms...ick! We concieved on the second month ttc on all 3 of my pregnancies. Weird coincidence maybe? But dh knew I was pregnant this time because of it :rofl:
> 
> I had the most vivid dream last night, that I was only 21 weeks along and went into labor, I gave birth and the baby looked full term, he was the most beautiful baby boy with dark hair and blue eyes. I am wondering if that means I am going to have another boy? I had a dream when I was pregnant with ds that it was a boy and I knew from that moment on he would be a boy, even with every one around me swearing I was going to have a girl! Mother's intuition maybe? Anyone having dreams about their baby yet?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> oooohhh interesting! I dont know.........are u going to find out at the 20wk scan?
> 
> I had a dream about my cat someone let him out and he got lost (they are indoor cats) and I went mental:rofl:
> 
> wk7 your lucky ive had ms since week 4!!
> 
> Hayley- :happydance:hopefully time will fly for u and your midwife appointment
> 
> Mines on thursday:happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...


i keep dreaming i feel sick
then i wake up and yes i feel sick... yipeee!! :hissy:
still got no appointments yet think not till 11weeks so 3 more to go!!


----------



## applegirl

kittiekat said:


> Anyone heard from Jen yet, regarding her scan?

I think her scan is not til Monday - but not totally sure. x


----------



## mrsholmes

I think its tomorrow as well fingers crossed x


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

mrsholmes said:


> 1cre8tivgrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsholmes said:
> 
> 
> hey R did u feel different with your little boy? was you try for long?
> 
> house viewings were stupidthey are asking too much money ! 100k for a house that hadn't been touched since the 1950's!
> 
> decided we are going out tonight it will be my first time out and not drinking! on the bonus side I can drive so we are going to save loads of money on drink and taxis!
> 
> I don't remember when my bbs started hurting but I do remember ms kicked in at 7 weeks, exactly to the day! So 2 more weeks till ms...ick! We concieved on the second month ttc on all 3 of my pregnancies. Weird coincidence maybe? But dh knew I was pregnant this time because of it :rofl:
> 
> I had the most vivid dream last night, that I was only 21 weeks along and went into labor, I gave birth and the baby looked full term, he was the most beautiful baby boy with dark hair and blue eyes. I am wondering if that means I am going to have another boy? I had a dream when I was pregnant with ds that it was a boy and I knew from that moment on he would be a boy, even with every one around me swearing I was going to have a girl! Mother's intuition maybe? Anyone having dreams about their baby yet?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> oooohhh interesting! I dont know.........are u going to find out at the 20wk scan?
> 
> I had a dream about my cat someone let him out and he got lost (they are indoor cats) and I went mental:rofl:
> 
> wk7 your lucky ive had ms since week 4!!
> 
> Hayley- :happydance:hopefully time will fly for u and your midwife appointment
> 
> Mines on thursday:happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

oh yes for sure! I would find out now if I could! :rofl: I'm hoping my dream is just a fluke because I REALLY want a little girl soo bad! That's all there is in my family is boys!! Don't get me wrong if its another boy I will love him unconditionally I've just always drempt of a little girl. I even saved my childhood dollhouse (one that my dad built for me) for her to have some day. It would break my heart if I had to give it away :sad2:


----------



## Cariad_bach

Hiya guys,

Ive spent all day shopping and brought nothing lol....

....Fingers crossed for Jenns scan tomorow.

Rhonda fingers crossed for a little girl for you hun, im really lucky so far having a bit of both (2 girls and 1 boy) this time OH wants a girl but i think my lad would feel out numbers so im thinking a boy would be better.....which ever we get we will be happy tho.

Hayley not long to wait till you see the midwife then hun, time does seem to drag tho in these early stages.


----------



## celine

Hi everyone
Just adding my 2cents worth! I dont have any ms yet either, not gone off any foods or anything. But I do struggle with nights, I get up so many times in the night and I dont know what to expect when Im in the bathroom, no 1 or 2 or will I faint or throw up? A glass of water by the bedside table seems to do the trick though :)


----------



## bugalugs

celine said:


> Hi everyone
> Just adding my 2cents worth! I dont have any ms yet either, not gone off any foods or anything. But I do struggle with nights, I get up so many times in the night and I dont know what to expect when Im in the bathroom, no 1 or 2 or will I faint or throw up? A glass of water by the bedside table seems to do the trick though :)


Hehe I'm up about 4 times a night peeing!! must be mother nature preparing me for sleepless nights! I just hope all is well as I have been getting cramps again tonight, maybe I've been over doing it again :dohh: I suppose it's normal at 5 wks. Can't help worrying though.
but i've not had any dreams about my bubba yet (not that I can remember though) although my father in law dreamt he was at a christening just before we told him the news!!! spookeeeee!!!:laugh2:


----------



## kittiekat

Aww Celine and Bugalugs,

I'm sorry you guys seem to be having a hard time with the nights. I remember with one of my M/C's I was like that in the first few weeks. I just couldn't sleep and would end up getting up in the middle of the night and watching baby birthing programmes lol!! :rofl:

I have been ok this time round, just really tired so don't end up waking up as I am too tired lol. That being said I did have to get up last night to go for a wee so maybe its about to start now for me! :dohh:

I am feeling very good today as its half term here so I am not in work for the week (I work as a school counsellor), but I do need to work on my PhD project :hissy: so its not all holiday I'm afraid.

Hope everyone has a good day at work, talk to you all soon.

Kat xx


----------



## celine

Hi everyone
Well im still not feeling hurling symptoms just discomfort like strechting pains...
When does ms hit? I thought it was after 6-7 wks so Im getting nervous!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Hi Celine hun, m/s hits diffrent people at diffrent times so you never can tell really.

Oooh Kat whats your PhD project? sounds interesting.......what age kids do you counsel hun, it must be a rewarding job but i bet some of the thing they say are heartbreaking.

Im feeling good today thankfully....just wish my hair would sort itself out, ive had a bad hair day ever day for weeks now!

Is it Jenns scan today?


----------



## kittiekat

Hi hun,

I work in a high school so its 11 -16 year olds and yes its great but can be very emotionally draining.

I am also a psychology lecturer/researcher and i'm just doing my PhD on the 'starting school' transition. It means I get to sit in schools and watch all the 4 year olds play which is ace. Apart from the writing up all my notes though lol.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

celine said:


> Hi everyone
> Well im still not feeling hurling symptoms just discomfort like strechting pains...
> When does ms hit? I thought it was after 6-7 wks so Im getting nervous!

Hi Celine! It hit me at 7 weeks when I was pregnant with ds. So I'm guessing it will be about the same time with this one? Anyone with more than 1 kiddo, did the ms hit you roughly the same time in each pregnancy? Just wondering...


----------



## Cariad_bach

kittiekat said:


> Hi hun,
> 
> I work in a high school so its 11 -16 year olds and yes its great but can be very emotionally draining.
> 
> I am also a psychology lecturer/researcher and i'm just doing my PhD on the 'starting school' transition. It means I get to sit in schools and watch all the 4 year olds play which is ace. Apart from the writing up all my notes though lol.


Your PhD sounds great, i have a 3, 4 (nearly 5) and just turned 6 year old and i hate the fact that my eldest 2 are at full time school already, they seem so young and it seems so unfair......but they love it.
My 3 year old will start full time after the summer, im dreading it more than i can say :cry:


----------



## Cariad_bach

1cre8tivgrl said:


> celine said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> Well im still not feeling hurling symptoms just discomfort like strechting pains...
> When does ms hit? I thought it was after 6-7 wks so Im getting nervous!
> 
> Hi Celine! It hit me at 7 weeks when I was pregnant with ds. So I'm guessing it will be about the same time with this one? Anyone with more than 1 kiddo, did the ms hit you roughly the same time in each pregnancy? Just wondering...Click to expand...

I haven't had m/s but my other symptoms have been very very similar with each pregnancy xxxxx


----------



## Jkelmum

My m.s as been different each time ....I am getting it at lunch time for few hrs and cant stop peeing day n night i aint even drinkin that much


----------



## tink

Hi girls!
well,i cant sleep cos of backache,and i'm constipated!boobs are slightly sore,food tastes wierd!but i cant stop eating!!!!ive started taking pregnacare with the omega 3 capsules in too.i did another digi last thur and the predictor went from 1-2 to 2-3 weeks,did another one on friday and it had jumped to 3+, and that was with afternoon wee,i am slowly starting to let it sink in !i have a scan a week today!cant wait!the kids are off school now and i am dying to go buy another test but its a bit difficult!!!!:rofl:


----------



## applegirl

wow - tink - this sounds like the real thing. Your scan is just around the corner!! so excited for you xx :hug:


----------



## amber20

I have looked all over for the tests that gives the weeks but I can't find them. My first appointment is on the 4th of Nov. I don't know if they will do a scan or not.


----------



## Jkelmum

Search ebay amber hun clear blue with conception indicator xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

amber20 said:


> I have looked all over for the tests that gives the weeks but I can't find them. My first appointment is on the 4th of Nov. I don't know if they will do a scan or not.

Hi hun like Serina said there on ebay...look here

https://desc.shop.ebay.co.uk/items/...lear+blue+with+conception+indicator&_osacat=0





Tink hun not long till your scan ....will you be telling your kids after it?


----------



## mrsholmes

hello everyone!

Just a quick one from me! glad to see everyone is doing well!
Ive been sick now! it was horrible! mostly bile (sorry tmi) 
I think im off work tomorrow as Im really struggling to get thro the day, and im out in the community tomorrow and if I end up somewhere dodgy which is highly likey I maybe sick!

R- that dolls house sounds lush!!


cathx


----------



## Cariad_bach

mrsholmes said:


> hello everyone!
> 
> Just a quick one from me! glad to see everyone is doing well!
> Ive been sick now! it was horrible! mostly bile (sorry tmi)
> I think im off work tomorrow as Im really struggling to get thro the day, and im out in the community tomorrow and if I end up somewhere dodgy which is highly likey I maybe sick!
> 
> R- that dolls house sounds lush!!
> 
> 
> cathx

Aww hun sorry to hear your not feeling to great, stay home tomorow hun and put your feet up, the sickness will pass hun at time goes an and all that energy you get in the 2nd Tri means your boss will soon forgive you :hugs:


----------



## mrsholmes

thanks, I dont know how other people cope with children! Im lucky with my boss as I only get checked every6 weeks,


----------



## saraendepity

hey ladies mind if i join in??? my names sara i got my :bfp: on monday the 20th and my edd is 27th june 2009 first m/wife appt is 21st november.....i cant wait...it seems so long away!!!!! hope you are all well :hugs:

sara

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrsholmes

hello!! im cath x


----------



## saraendepity

:hi:!!!


----------



## Cariad_bach

saraendepity said:


> hey ladies mind if i join in??? my names sara i got my :bfp: on monday the 20th and my edd is 27th june 2009 first m/wife appt is 21st november.....i cant wait...it seems so long away!!!!! hope you are all well :hugs:
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxx


Hi Sara and congrats hun xxxx


----------



## kittiekat

I can't sleep!!!!!!! I woke up at 12:30 am and haven't been able to get back to sleep yet and its now 04:53 in the morning :hissy::hissy:


----------



## bugalugs

kittiekat said:


> Aww Celine and Bugalugs,
> 
> I'm sorry you guys seem to be having a hard time with the nights. I remember with one of my M/C's I was like that in the first few weeks. I just couldn't sleep and would end up getting up in the middle of the night and watching baby birthing programmes lol!! :rofl:
> 
> I have been ok this time round, just really tired so don't end up waking up as I am too tired lol. That being said I did have to get up last night to go for a wee so maybe its about to start now for me! :dohh:
> 
> I am feeling very good today as its half term here so I am not in work for the week (I work as a school counsellor), but I do need to work on my PhD project :hissy: so its not all holiday I'm afraid.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day at work, talk to you all soon.
> 
> Kat xx

Thanks that's reassuring! I think it's just stretching pains, I don't want to think I will M/C :cry: or have I got the wrong end of this stick?! I haven't had any blood and the cramps are mild on and off.


----------



## celine

Bugs mine are the same, mild on and off!


----------



## bugalugs

celine said:


> Bugs mine are the same, mild on and off!

Phew, I'm normal :happydance: thank you celine :hugs: think i'm worried cos i'm an older mum, 38 next may :shhh: and a couple of people have said "ooh it's a bit early to be telling people" ..... oh well stuff em! :rofl: i'm just gonna try and concentrate on taking care of myself and my DH is fab so it's all I need, and you guys of course :blush: 

Hi sara :hi: your edd is the same as mine!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!! :happydance:

hayley xx


----------



## celine

Yeah I get alot of ïts so early to tell people" I mean its so freaking hard to wait til 12 weeks though...We moved from South Africa to Holland this year so I have 3 friends coming to spend december with us and I feel I really have to tell them cos Ill be able 12 weeks when they get here!!
Sara are you getting the same cramps too? I am also getting constitated xxx


----------



## kittiekat

Hi Bugalugs,

I am sorry if I have upset you in any way or caused you to worry, that wasn't my intention at all. I was just rambling and now I look back at the comment I can see where you are coming from. I certainly did not mean to imply you or celine were going to have a M/C, I will keep my mouth firmly shut next time! :dohh:

Apologises again :blush:


----------



## bugalugs

celine said:


> Yeah I get alot of ïts so early to tell people" I mean its so freaking hard to wait til 12 weeks though...We moved from South Africa to Holland this year so I have 3 friends coming to spend december with us and I feel I really have to tell them cos Ill be able 12 weeks when they get here!!
> Sara are you getting the same cramps too? I am also getting constitated xxx

well exactly! We are visiting uk end of jan next year :plane: so thought we would tell close family, I couldn't wait til xmas to tell them! I bet if I had they would moan :rofl: anyway I would have been too lonely keeping it to myself here in Cyprus :-({|=

oooh yeah constipation, sore bb's, knackered :rofl: but loving every minute really :blush: i'm so chuffed i'm gonna be a mummy:crib: soooo excited!!!!


----------



## bugalugs

kittiekat said:


> Hi Bugalugs,
> 
> I am sorry if I have upset you in any way or caused you to worry, that wasn't my intention at all. I was just rambling and now I look back at the comment I can see where you are coming from. I certainly did not mean to imply you or celine were going to have a M/C, I will keep my mouth firmly shut next time! :dohh:
> 
> Apologises again :blush:

:hugs: don't worry kiittiekat I just worry alot :dohh: I know I shouldn't!! :hugs:


----------



## celine

Kittiekat dont worry hun its not you, Im so worried because it seems most people on here have been thru mc and Im so worried that I could be one of them myself! Im permanantly paranoid!

Bugalugs - I was thinking NOT telling my friends and them being REAL surprised when I fetch them at the airport LOL!
Naw I wont do that, its just they all single party gals and they might have to explore the amsterdam sights without me.


----------



## mrsholmes

Im still have cramps on and off, more so if im tired or done too much! been up simce 6! just couldn't sleep cos i feel so sickly .

I told everyone straight away, was going to wait but I decided is something shoud happen I would prob have to tell them that I was pg so I thought that would be worse. 8+1 today:happydance::happydance::happydance:

im off today watching jeremy kyle OMG its crazy I haven't seen it for a couple of years it always makes me wonder why do they want to tell the nation their problems!


----------



## kittiekat

Congrats Cath, on the 8+1! I haven't watched Jeremy Kyle for ages but I agree I have always wondered why people insist on broadcasting their problems to the nation but then again it doesn't stop us from watching them though does it lol! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## mrsholmes

I know! its not helping im emotional enough as it is, think i'll have to turn it off! 

no news from Jenn yet..... doesnt look like shes been on for a while :hugs:


----------



## Baci

Hi everyone! :hi:

Mind if I join in? 

My name is Carol and I'm due on 15th June. This will be my second and I have a DD who is 20 months old.

Am suffering with MS at the moment. I'm sure I didn't get it as early with my DD. Also I'm not sleeping very well - it seems to take me ages to get to sleep in the first place and isnt really helping that my little girl wakes up 3/4 times a night too!

I'm nervous at the moment as I have a dating scan this Friday afternoon.

Carol xx


----------



## kittiekat

Welcome on board Carol, and congratulations!


----------



## celine

Welcome Carol :)
I have my first midwife appointment ever in 2 weeks time, does anyone know what will happen there?


----------



## Cariad_bach

Hiya Carol, welcome and congrats hun, you have your dating scan quite early dont you, i dont think i get mine until 12 weeks or so.......hope your going to show us all your scan pics ;)

Cath how are you doing today hun? ......i think ive seen a thread in 1st Tri where Jenn says her scan is Wednesday.


Hope everyone's m/s and cramps are better soon....i must admit im not getting the cramps so much at the mo, i feel really sick tho :(


----------



## Cariad_bach

celine said:


> Welcome Carol :)
> I have my first midwife appointment ever in 2 weeks time, does anyone know what will happen there?

With my first hun (the last times) the midwife took my details, family history, took blood and urine samples, my weight etc and then gave me loads of info on what to eat (or not to eat) and gave me loads of booklets to read etc,
But i think it may differ depending on where you are xxx


----------



## bugalugs

Hi Carol :hi: welcome and congratulations!!! :happydance:

I spoke to my first ever midwife for the first ever time the other day :happydance: she said my first appointment will be taking my details, family history, bloods, weight etc - pretty much just what Cariad_bach said :thumbup: My first scan will be when i'm around 12 wks but maybe it is different depending where you live.

Hope you aren't suffering too much Cariad_bach :sick: I'm not too bad today and my cramps are still just mild, seem to be easing off. Craving spicy food tho & mint choc chip ice cream! Any one else having cravings yet! :rofl:


----------



## Baci

Thanks everyone for the welcome!



Cariad_bach said:


> Hiya Carol, welcome and congrats hun, you have your dating scan quite early dont you, i dont think i get mine until 12 weeks or so.......hope your going to show us all your scan pics ;)

It's a bit of a strange one. I never had a dating scan with my DD - just a nuchal at 12 weeks and another scan at 22 weeks. I'm pretty sure of my dates but this dating scan is being done by my GP!?! He's trained in OBGYN and they have a scan machine at the GP surgery. On the plus side it means I only have a ten minute walk to have my scan done! Any one else had a scan done by their GP?


----------



## Zoey1

Hey Girls! Thank you So much for those who have been checking in on me. :hugs: I'm sorry haven't been on for a while. I've been feeling so crappy and exhausted that when I get home from work I just fall asleep. No news as of yet. I had my 2nd ultrasound yesterday and even though the sonographer said they results would be in asap, my dr. hasn't called me. I'm assuming she's waiting for 3nd ultrasound tomorrow to tell me either way. So stressful just waiting around. Enough about me... how are all of you?


----------



## applegirl

zoey honey - that wait must be so stressful! I really hope you are going to get great news - the fact you are so tired is a great sign. Sending you huge :hug:


----------



## Cariad_bach

Hayley hun i shouldn't moan really....ive never been sick, its just that with the others i never had any morning sickness at all and with this one as each day passes i feel more and more queezey,
Its hell doing the kids tea because the smell of everything makes me feel ill :(


Carol a GP doing a scan isn't something ive heard of at all but i hope it all goes well hun xxx

Jenn hun its good to hear from you, fingers crossed for you tomorow hun xxxxx


----------



## applegirl

hey ladies - just have to drop back in to say hello - drop off lots of sticky dust for all of you. :dust: 

Can't believe how fast the time is going - you are all 7-8-9 weeks now! Looking forward to those scans :yipee: 

I got a +ve OPK today!! So happy about it. The body is amazing!


----------



## bugalugs

Baci said:


> Thanks everyone for the welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> Cariad_bach said:
> 
> 
> Hiya Carol, welcome and congrats hun, you have your dating scan quite early dont you, i dont think i get mine until 12 weeks or so.......hope your going to show us all your scan pics ;)
> 
> It's a bit of a strange one. I never had a dating scan with my DD - just a nuchal at 12 weeks and another scan at 22 weeks. I'm pretty sure of my dates but this dating scan is being done by my GP!?! He's trained in OBGYN and they have a scan machine at the GP surgery. On the plus side it means I only have a ten minute walk to have my scan done! Any one else had a scan done by their GP?Click to expand...

Carol, maybe its just cos your surgery are lucky enough to have a scan machine? Its fab! Hey, wish mine did - how exciting - good luck!!

Fingers crossed for tomorrow Jenn :hugs::hug:

Hayley xx


----------



## bugalugs

applegirl said:


> hey ladies - just have to drop back in to say hello - drop off lots of sticky dust for all of you. :dust:
> 
> Can't believe how fast the time is going - you are all 7-8-9 weeks now! Looking forward to those scans :yipee:
> 
> I got a +ve OPK today!! So happy about it. The body amazing!

Good luck with catching that eggy!!!!:dust::hug:


----------



## celine

Tx for that info on midwives :) Im here in Holland so who knows what they do here! Ive asked hubby to come with me to help with family background etc.
Im been blessed with no ms as yet but its early days :)


----------



## Cariad_bach

applegirl said:


> hey ladies - just have to drop back in to say hello - drop off lots of sticky dust for all of you. :dust:
> 
> Can't believe how fast the time is going - you are all 7-8-9 weeks now! Looking forward to those scans :yipee:
> 
> I got a +ve OPK today!! So happy about it. The body is amazing!

Thanks for dropping in hun....wow a positive, so you and your OH will be :sex: then will you :thumbup: fingers crossed for you hun i really hope your going to make a lovely little July baby
:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## mrsholmes

hello all newbies! and Congrats!:happydance::happydance:

Jenn- fingers crossed for you tomorrow, thinking of u:hugs:

Hey apple! good luck with that baby dancing! fingers crossed for u as well, hope u get your sticky bean!:hugs:

cathx


----------



## saraendepity

celine said:


> Yeah I get alot of ïts so early to tell people" I mean its so freaking hard to wait til 12 weeks though...We moved from South Africa to Holland this year so I have 3 friends coming to spend december with us and I feel I really have to tell them cos Ill be able 12 weeks when they get here!!
> Sara are you getting the same cramps too? I am also getting constitated xxx

yeah pulling pains quite regular and mild crapmy feeling too....not got any sickness or constipation but the bb's r going mad!!! they've grown so much and theyr'e so sensitive!!!:rofl: sorry i missed this..i've had to endure the worst day @ work :sad1:

i personally told ppl at work as i work with horses and thought they needed to know but still havent told the parents etc..i feel so guilty...it's mine n oh's mum's b days to morrow so tempted to tell em !!!!

sara

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## amber20

Happy birthday!


----------



## bugalugs

Happy Birthday Sara :happydance:


----------



## applegirl

have a great birthday Sara! I think you should not follow any strict rules on when to tell. Follow your heart about it. Of course there is a small chance that something may go wrong, but there is every chance that everything will go great! You have to think of how you might want to handle things if you do run into difficulties. Would you want your family and/or friends to know? Some people would prefer that to be private. Others would prefer to have family and friends to support. You should only tell the good news to people you would not mind knowing bad news - if you know what I mean.

AND - of course, if you tell them then they will be able to share your joy!! :yipee:!


----------



## tink

:cake::cake::cake::cake:
_HAPPY BIRTHDAY SARA!!!_


----------



## celine

Happy Birthday Sara!!!


----------



## mrsholmes

happy birthday!! 

how everyone today?!


Hope all goes well today Jenn x


----------



## Cariad_bach

Happy Birthday Sara

https://bestsmileys.com/birthday1/18.gif https://bestsmileys.com/birthday1/17.gif

If i was you hun id tell when ever you feel ready to hun...there's know rule about it, just do what makes you happy hun xx





Jenn hun fingers crossed for you today hun xxxx



Cath hows the sickness today hun? 

I wish id not gone on about how i never get morning sickness....talk about tempting fate, ive not been sick but i feel really really sick all the time and having to do food for the kids is killing me!


----------



## Hunnyx10

morning ladies, hope everyone is feeling well..

happy birthday sarah

im not too bad just really busy with the kids being off on half term..will be much better next week lol

look what i found

https://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i109/hunnyhumphreyx8/1912b-L-1.jpg

&#8212; Brainwave activity is reported. (6 wks, 2 days)
&#8212; Bones first form in the collar bones and jaw. (6 wks, 4 days)
&#8212; The hands begin to move. (6 wks, 4 days)
&#8212; The heart is nearly complete. (7 wks)
&#8212; Testes are present. (7 wks)
&#8212; Ovaries can be identified. (7 wks)
&#8212; The head sometimes turns. (7 wks)
&#8212; Fingers and toes emerge. (7 wks)
&#8212; Hiccups may occur from now on. (7 wks)


----------



## kittiekat

Happy birthday Sara!
Hunny where did you find that, its great!


----------



## princess_t

hunny thats great. im 6 weeks tommrow


----------



## Cariad_bach

Hunny thats so cute...

....is it from here?

https://www.ehd.org/movies.php?mov_id=32&cell=3

Theres little video clips to :cloud9:



Hiya princess_t xxxx


----------



## Hunnyx10

www.ehd.org

its great isnt it


----------



## princess_t

Hello cariad_bach how are you hun when you due im due 26 of june 09


----------



## princess_t

My morning sickness is starting to kick in now, getting a lot more nausa its all worth it thoy in the end.


----------



## Cariad_bach

princess_t said:


> Hello cariad_bach how are you hun when you due im due 26 of june 09


Hi hun (im Jue by the way xx)

I think im due June 5th but the dating scan may disagree lol

Im feeling sick to which is weird because ive never had M/S before.....is this your first?


----------



## Rhianny224

hi im rhian! just got my bfp yesterday and apparetly i am due the 29th june! i dont have many symptoms yet only sore boobs and quite alot of cramps. x


----------



## Cariad_bach

Rhianny224 said:


> hi im rhian! just got my bfp yesterday and apparetly i am due the 29th june! i dont have many symptoms yet only sore boobs and quite alot of cramps. x

Congrats on your :bfp: hun ....is this your first xxxx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Good morning ladies!! :hugs:

Ok so I have a really stupid question. I need a new doctor, my doctor who I had with my last pregnancy graduated (he was a resident doc) and moved to another part of the state, too far for me to go see this time around :( I really loved him but the commute doesn't make since. I haven't met with anyone yet and am thinking about possibly going to see a midwife this time though I don't know much about them. And am wondering if I can even have one because I have to have a c-section, aren't they more of a labor birthing coach?? So it really wouldn't make since for me to have one as my doc right?


----------



## applegirl

In this case the American girls are going to have to answer you hon - as every country has different roles for midwives. 

If you are interested in having a midwife - you should call one in your area, maybe visit their practice and find out about their services. :hug:


----------



## Jkelmum

hiya all i really shud pop in here more often lol I come in and I am lost with the convo,s I think prego brain as started early this time


----------



## mrsholmes

congrats Rhian!

Im not sure R i think its diff here in the uk, although we still have midwifes if we have a Csection. Its all new to me so sorry im not much help! Can I ask why your having a planned c -section


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Because I had one last time and when I met with my gyn this summer I told her I was going to start trying soon and she told me since I had one last time I have to have another this time. They used to let you try for a vaginal birth after having a c-section but she said they have since switched back to once a c-section always a c-section! Plus I tend to have really big babies :dohh: They told me at most I could only deliver a 7lb baby (at most) because of my pelvic structure. DS was a 9lber!!


----------



## amber20

Wow thats a big baby! All 3 of mine were in the 7lbs and I was induced 2 weeks early with them.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I know right, and I fear this one will be even bigger :shock: because everything is already stretched out in there. Plus don't babies keep getting bigger the more you have? Has been that way with everyone I've talked with.

Yowzers!!


----------



## amber20

Mine did. My first one was 7lbs 0.5 and my last one was 7lbs 11.


----------



## Rhianny224

hi yeah this is my first and i am panicking about everything lol. i am on constant 'toilet watch' due to all the cramps i am getting in my back at the minute. x


----------



## Cariad_bach

OMG Rhonda thats one big baby...hell my biggest (2nd born) was only 7lb 1 oz, my first was 6lb 10oz and my 3rd was 7lb


Rhian hun im always on Toilet watch.....when i wipe (sorry TMI lol) i aways say a quick prayer "please god no blood" :blush:


----------



## Hunnyx10

lol cariad

i am only 4ft 11 and my heaviest was 9lb 1oz my last 2 were 7lb 4oz and 7lb 8oz but then i have mine 2 weeks early as i get gestational diabetes


----------



## Jkelmum

Cariad_bach said:


> Rhian hun im always on Toilet watch.....when i wipe (sorry TMI lol) i aways say a quick prayer "please god no blood" :blush:

Me too as (tmi) I feel wet down there so have to check I insist on wearing white knickers just incase :rofl:

My babys get bigger slightly ...jake was 5lb 6oz katie 5lb 10oz ethan was 6lb 3 oz 

I am shatterd dont know how I gunna manage 8 more months feeling warn out :hissy:


----------



## Jkelmum

Hunny I am only 4ft 11 so we can be shortys together lmao


----------



## mrsholmes

will they let u know if your pelvic structure is too small?

I was 10lb 4oz :rofl: 

omg Jue I do the same EVERY time I go to the toliet! glad im not alone :blush:


----------



## Jkelmum

I have had all 3 of mine naturally guess my pelvis is ok unless i get a huge baby lol


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I do too...toilet watch :rofl: guess we're not alone ladies! They didn't know about my pelvic structure until they cut me open (sorry tmi) I was in labor for 14 hours and the baby would not descend. His head wouldn't fit through my pelvis. Thank the lord for c-sections or both mom and baby wouldn't have made it!


----------



## Cariad_bach

PMSL im glad im not the only one checking :blush: cant wait till 12 weeks


OMG 9.1 .....10.4 ....wow theres some big babys being born


serina Yours were even smaller than mine.....still hurts tho doesn't it!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

DS was 9lbs even, not sure why he was so big as I was only 6lbs, 6oz, and dh was 7lbs....hmmm


----------



## celine

Im also a shortie at just over 5ft :)


----------



## mrsholmes

im quite tall at 5.7


----------



## Cariad_bach

I suppose im average at 5.4 :) xxx


----------



## kittiekat

I'm average right there with you Jue, as I'm 5ft 4 too!


----------



## Jkelmum

Still hurts no matter how small !! lol


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

me too, 5' 4" :)


----------



## celine

I hate being short cos when you put on weight it shows really quick!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:rofl: at Celine! I know its early but I already feel fat! I still had a little belly left over from ds and feel my bloating is making it stick out big time! I feel 14 weeks instead of 6! :rofl:

I'm also very afraid that I will be HUGE this time, I was very big last pregnancy and this time I weigh 10lbs more to start and already have a fat belly :hissy:


----------



## Rhianny224

i am a shorty too! only 5"1! lol. i am not exactly a skinny smally either! oh well i hope i dont get huge! x


----------



## Jkelmum

I am size 20 anyhow so think I will just have the FAT look until right near end ...least I am not steroids this time around as thats why i size 20 I was only size 14 b4 i had them for 3 yrs


----------



## celine

I really want a tee shirt that says ïm not fat..Im pregnant!"


----------



## Cariad_bach

Don't worry about the weight gain guys, the breast feeding will soon shift it ;)


----------



## kittiekat

How is everyone doing today? 

I didn't sleep very well again last night so thats the fourth night on the run now, at least I have a slight feeling of what is to come lol. I am off to a conference tomorrow and will be all by myself, it doesn't usually bother me but this time I am getting all worked up cos I will be on my own :-( My DH is trying his best but I think he is running out of things to say to me about it lol.


----------



## Rhianny224

hi! i went to bed at 10 last night and gor up at halp nine and i feel like i haven't slpet at all! i feel knackered and starving hungry! no idea why but i better make the most of it until the sickness kicks in i suppose! x


----------



## Hunnyx10

lol i must confess i toilet watch also.. now im the same as the rest of you

i have had all mine naturally, i squat to have mine its easier lol

hoping digi with conception week arrives today so i can check all is going to plan lol

gp is trying to get early scan as hospital sent 12 week one instead


----------



## happy mum

1cre8tivgrl said:


> I know right, and I fear this one will be even bigger :shock: because everything is already stretched out in there. Plus don't babies keep getting bigger the more you have? Has been that way with everyone I've talked with.
> 
> Yowzers!!


hi sorry to jump in here
my first was 10lb 11oz 2days early
my second was 8 lb 11oz 3weeks 4 days early
god knows what third will be!!!
but i do plan on being induced early!!! got a lot of damage from first birth so not letting it get that big!!!!
if your worried they can scan about 34 weeks gives you a good idea of size!!


----------



## happy mum

mrsholmes said:


> will they let u know if your pelvic structure is too small?
> 
> I was 10lb 4oz :rofl:
> 
> omg Jue I do the same EVERY time I go to the toliet! glad im not alone :blush:


think they can tell roughly by the size of your hands and feet>

i have size 8 feet so thought birth would be easy!!:rofl:
what a laugh!!


----------



## happy mum

1cre8tivgrl said:


> DS was 9lbs even, not sure why he was so big as I was only 6lbs, 6oz, and dh was 7lbs....hmmm


must be healthy!!
mine were both big
and me and dh were only 7lbers
ate loads in first pg then starved self in second as scared of another big, and he was big anyway!!
this time i'm just being normal!!


----------



## happy mum

gosh i'm filling in the pages, sorry i know i'm absent for days then you can't shut me up!!
been feeling so crap lately, crumpets are my latest fancy that seem to make me feel ok for a few moments!
o to join in with the height thing as well... i'm 5foot 8, and chunky!! LOL!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

happy mum said:


> 1cre8tivgrl said:
> 
> 
> DS was 9lbs even, not sure why he was so big as I was only 6lbs, 6oz, and dh was 7lbs....hmmm
> 
> 
> must be healthy!!
> mine were both big
> and me and dh were only 7lbers
> ate loads in first pg then starved self in second as scared of another big, and he was big anyway!!
> this time i'm just being normal!!Click to expand...

Maybe it was all the cheese I ate :rofl: I couldn't get enough of it while I was pregnant with ds, think I ate it every day! I'm totally staying away from it this time!


----------



## Jkelmum

Today I am a wreck everything good or bad is making me cry ! I hate not being in control of my emotions


----------



## Cariad_bach

happy mum said:


> mrsholmes said:
> 
> 
> will they let u know if your pelvic structure is too small?
> 
> I was 10lb 4oz :rofl:
> 
> omg Jue I do the same EVERY time I go to the toliet! glad im not alone :blush:
> 
> 
> think they can tell roughly by the size of your hands and feet>
> 
> i have size 8 feet so thought birth would be easy!!:rofl:
> what a laugh!!Click to expand...


Yer i got told you could tell by your feet size....its one of the questions the midwife asked me at my booking in (with my last one)...

...im only a size 5 and ive been ok but ive not had big baby's xxxxx





Serina hun im like you, i cried at Shawn the sheep earlier!! my DH thinks ive lost the plot lol


----------



## Baci

Hi everyone,

I'm so tired today. My DD has a cold and has been waking up a lot in the night so I'm really missing some decent sleep. I can't believe one toddler has so much snot! 

I'm 5 ft 6 and DD was 8lbs, born by emergency c-section as I wasnt progressing so I suspect I might be having an elective this time round. Poor little DD came out with a little mark on her forehead where she was just headbutting my pelvis!

happy mum - I'm also liking crumpets!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Hiya Carol......sorry to hear about your DD, hope shes feeling better soon....its just what you dont need in the first Tri isnt it xxxxxx


----------



## Baci

Cariad_bach said:


> Hiya Carol......sorry to hear about your DD, hope shes feeling better soon....its just what you dont need in the first Tri isnt it xxxxxx

Thanks! I guess she can't be feeling too bad at the moment as I'm having to chase her around the room to wipe her nose! Not looking forward to tonight though! Fingers crossed she sleeps a bit better.


----------



## Jkelmum

Baci said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm so tired today. My DD has a cold and has been waking up a lot in the night so I'm really missing some decent sleep. I can't believe one toddler has so much snot!
> 
> I'm 5 ft 6 and DD was 8lbs, born by emergency c-section as I wasnt progressing so I suspect I might be having an elective this time round. Poor little DD came out with a little mark on her forehead where she was just headbutting my pelvis!
> 
> happy mum - I'm also liking crumpets!

Mine still dont sleep through ever :rofl: Ive just noticed that your DD will be around same age as mine when we have our baby,s do u think u will need a double pushchair ?


----------



## Zoey1

Hey Girls.. To those who were in my cycle buddies group.... guess what? JJF got her "TOTAL BFP" today!! Awesome JJF! Here's her journal link. https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/48730-jjf-ttc-journal-16.html

She'll be adding today's BFP test later today. =)


----------



## Zoey1

I also wanted to add that all of you are wonderful! I am so blessed to have such a loving group of friends caring about me during my stressful last week. Love & hugs to all :hug:


----------



## Cariad_bach

Jenn hun im so glad your scan went well......I wasn't in the Cycle group but im really happy for JJF xxxx

Serina and Carol how old are your DD's? ....ok scrap that ive just read your sigs :dohh:

So by the time your LO are born your DD's will be about 2 and a half? you could look into boogie boards for the back of your prams for your DD's to stand on...

...when my 3rd was born my DD was nearly 3, my DS was 1 and a half so i had a double buggy (one in front of the other) and a boogie board for DD....it felt like i was pushing a train :rofl:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

My ds will also be 2 1/2 when this one is born...I never thought about getting a double stroller...hmmm....


----------



## Baci

serina27 said:


> Mine still dont sleep through ever :rofl: Ive just noticed that your DD will be around same age as mine when we have our baby,s do u think u will need a double pushchair ?

My DD doesn't sleep through the night even when she hasn't got a cold. I've recently had to move her to a toddler bed as she started trying to climb out of her cot and I'm not sure she's too impressed with her new bed either.

I haven't given much thought to double pushchairs yet as I have no idea if a two and a half year old will still need a pushchair...? I'm not sure how my DH will react if I say I need another pushchair either! We already have a maclaren stroller that fits in the car boot and a quinny buzz for longer walks. I think if I wanted to buy another I might have to sell those two first...I don't think we have the space for three pushchairs!

Cariad_bach - I'll have to look at boogie boards too!

Carol xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

If you look here hun theres all kinds of diffrent ones....however you have to watch out because some wont fit on all prams and some you need extra long arms to still be able to push the pram lol

https://baby.shop.ebay.co.uk/items/..._trksidZp3913Q2ec0Q2em24?_trksid=p3913.c0.m24


----------



## happy mum

1cre8tivgrl said:


> happy mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1cre8tivgrl said:
> 
> 
> DS was 9lbs even, not sure why he was so big as I was only 6lbs, 6oz, and dh was 7lbs....hmmm
> 
> 
> must be healthy!!
> mine were both big
> and me and dh were only 7lbers
> ate loads in first pg then starved self in second as scared of another big, and he was big anyway!!
> this time i'm just being normal!!Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe it was all the cheese I ate :rofl: I couldn't get enough of it while I was pregnant with ds, think I ate it every day! I'm totally staying away from it this time!Click to expand...

i drank gallons of milk in my pg's! perhaps its dairy overload!!, gone right off it this pg so really makes me gag!!


----------



## happy mum

1cre8tivgrl said:


> My ds will also be 2 1/2 when this one is born...I never thought about getting a double stroller...hmmm....

my little girl is 2 1/2 now sh e walks most of the time with a wrist strap whilst i push 16 month in buggy. i did buy a double as they are just 15months apart, but i wouldn't bother for a 2 1/2 year gap, unless you do loads of long distance walks. you can also have baby in chest carrier to start with anyway!


----------



## happy mum

Zoey1 said:


> Hey Girls.. To those who were in my cycle buddies group.... guess what? JJF got her "TOTAL BFP" today!! Awesome JJF! Here's her journal link. https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/48730-jjf-ttc-journal-16.html
> 
> She'll be adding today's BFP test later today. =)

thanks, popped in to see her earlier so chuffed for her!!
so glad all well with your scan too!! XX


----------



## celine

Im so happy for her too :)


----------



## Jkelmum

Yeah I was thinking buggy boards but not sure as he will be 2 and 3 months so was thinking for longer walks ect but I have seen a board where they can stand or sit so that would be better ....Today as not been good sick 5 times feel like crying at everything I telll u i will loose the plot soon if i havent already lol


----------



## Hunnyx10

baci goodluck for scan tomorrow let u know how it goes


----------



## Baci

Hunnyx10 said:


> baci goodluck for scan tomorrow let u know how it goes

Thanks! It's at 3.30pm this afternoon. I have my fingers crossed that I'll see a heartbeat!


----------



## Jkelmum

Good luck xxx


----------



## Cariad_bach

serina27 said:


> Yeah I was thinking buggy boards but not sure as he will be 2 and 3 months so was thinking for longer walks ect but I have seen a board where they can stand or sit so that would be better ....Today as not been good sick 5 times feel like crying at everything I telll u i will loose the plot soon if i havent already lol


Hun are you ok? sending hugs :hugs:











Baci said:


> Hunnyx10 said:
> 
> 
> baci goodluck for scan tomorrow let u know how it goes
> 
> Thanks! It's at 3.30pm this afternoon. I have my fingers crossed that I'll see a heartbeat!Click to expand...


Aww good luck hun, i will be thinking of you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hunnyx10

well i did digi and it said pregnant and 3+ i wll just be glad to get scan done, am hoping i get letter real soon


----------



## Baci

Am back from my scan. All is good, we saw a heartbeat! :happydance:

Am measuring big for my dates - at one point he said 9+1! :saywhat:

He said he'd go with my dates for now and arrange for another scan, am guessing that will be at 12 weeks.

Carol xx


----------



## Zoey1

I'm so glad your scan went well Baci! 

How are you feeling Serena?


----------



## Jkelmum

Hiya all been in bed most of today feel so sick ...I am sure its too early for feeling so ill I am kinda worried as with my katie 8 I ended up on a drip for deyhdration at 13 wks but like i say its never been so early been cramping tday slighty worse then normal of it carrys on i shall go to a&e see if they can give me some reassurance 
Baci so glad your scan went well 
hugs serina xxx


----------



## mrsholmes

congrats Baci!

im full of a cold! so feeling really sorry for myself!

Saw the midwife yesterday, wasn't very impressed she was really unfriendly and a bit rude! shes booking me in for a dating scan in the next couple of weeks.

xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Aww Carol hun im really glad the scan went well xxxxx

Serina hun i hope you start to feel better soon, it sounds like you had a nightmare last time :(


Cath hun im sorry to hear your not better either :( its a shame things didn't go well with your midwife.....is she the one your going to have through out your pregnancy or will they change?


----------



## mrsholmes

they are a team so theres a few thank god!

your kids look brill just seen the pic on facebook!

Im not very good at this....Im moaning alot so far but im just soooo bad all of the time brushing my teeth made me sick this morning!


----------



## Zoey1

Hey Cath! I'm so sorry you're feeling like crap. I know it sucks not being able to take anything to relieve your symptoms. I hope you feel better soon. I'm also bummed that your Midwife appt. wasn't enjoyable. It's something that everyone looks forward too. Hopefully the next one you meet with will be much better!!! :hugs:


----------



## happy mum

hi baci, glad your scan went well, and moved forward 2 weeks! bonus!!

serina sympathise with you!! just enjoyed eating pizza, only to throw it up again 1/2 hour later, my baby doesn't like me to eat!! just crumpets so far!! and tonic water

its like an endurance test the first tri isn't it!! i hope we all survive!! i feel like death today, don't need to dress up for halloween thats for sure:rofl: i'll scare anyone that knocks on our door!!:rofl:

cath midwifes round our way are a bit starchy too! not looking forward to seeing them again!!
got my scan and consultant obs appointmentthrough today!!:happydance: 20th november!!! thats ages!!!
hope everyone else ok!! :hug:


----------



## mrsholmes

happy mum said:


> hi baci, glad your scan went well, and moved forward 2 weeks! bonus!!
> 
> serina sympathise with you!! just enjoyed eating pizza, only to throw it up again 1/2 hour later, my baby doesn't like me to eat!! just crumpets so far!! and tonic water
> 
> its like an endurance test the first tri isn't it!! i hope we all survive!! i feel like death today, don't need to dress up for halloween thats for sure:rofl: i'll scare anyone that knocks on our door!!:rofl:
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> It makes me think the labour will be a walk in the park! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## saraendepity

so pleased your scan went well baci...hope you are feelin better serina..hows evry one else feelin today~???? :hugs:

sara

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## happy mum

mrsholmes said:


> happy mum said:
> 
> 
> hi baci, glad your scan went well, and moved forward 2 weeks! bonus!!
> 
> serina sympathise with you!! just enjoyed eating pizza, only to throw it up again 1/2 hour later, my baby doesn't like me to eat!! just crumpets so far!! and tonic water
> 
> its like an endurance test the first tri isn't it!! i hope we all survive!! i feel like death today, don't need to dress up for halloween thats for sure:rofl: i'll scare anyone that knocks on our door!!:rofl:
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> It makes me think the labour will be a walk in the park! :rofl::rofl:
> 
> yeah i'd like a bit of pain instead of nausea right now!! :rofl:
> at least labour lasts hours not weeks!!! although my first one was3 days that wasn't fun!! but still be a change from puking and having no idea how long its going to go on for!:hissy:Click to expand...


----------



## Cariad_bach

mrsholmes said:


> your kids look brill just seen the pic on facebook!
> !

Thanks hun,
They've all been Trick or Treating so ive loads of sweets to eat now :rofl:




You guys should live up my way, every midwife ive met so far has been lovely.....altho its my booking in on Tuesday so maybe i shouldn't tempt fate!



Well M/S is meant to peak at 9 weeks and then gradually get better so hopefully everyone will feel better soon xxxxxx


----------



## mrsholmes

surely it cant get worse............I have a major inspection in the next 3 weeks, dont know im going to survive! lol


----------



## Baci

Thanks everyone! How is everyone this morning?

I'm a bit sceptical about being put forward nearly two weeks as I'm pretty sure of my dates! So the GP agreed to stick to my dates at least until next scan anyway. I won't complain if they put me forward at the next scan though!

Serina - sorry you are feeling so bad and I hope you are feeling better soon.

mrsholmes - hope you recover from your cold soon, it's horrible not being able to take much when you're ill. Not good about the midwife either! I bet you're glad there is a team, hopefully the others are nicer!

happymum - hope you feel better soon too. 

Cariad_bach - I bet the kids loved trick or treating! I've ended up with a giant bag of sweets as we were expecting a few trick or treaters last night and we only got 3 groups! Shame... I'll just have to eat them instead :rofl:


----------



## Hunnyx10

wellhttps://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i109/hunnyhumphreyx8/1845e-L.jpg
The hands touch each other, as do the feet! (7 wks, 4 days)  &#8212; The hands touch each other, as do the feet! (7 wks, 4 days)  &#8212; Knee joints have arrived. (7 wks, 4 days)  &#8212; The fingers are free. (7 wks, 4 days)  &#8212; The toes are free. (7 wks, 6 days)  &#8212; Occasional breathing motions begin. (8 wks)  &#8212; The skin thickens, losing transparency. (8 wks)  &#8212; The skin thickens, losing transparency. (8 wks)  &#8212; Some embryos are right-handed, some are left-handed. (8 wks)  &#8212; Male embryos are already making testosterone! (8 wks)  &#8212; The embryo floats and rolls over in the womb. (8 wks)  &#8212; The embryo's joints are similar to adult joints. (8 wks)  &#8212; The embryo has more than 4,000 parts (adults have about 4,500). (8 wks)  &#8212; The embryonic period ends at 8 weeks, then the fetal period begins. (8 wks)  &#8212; Hair grows on the brow and around the mouth. (8 wks)
https://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i109/hunnyhumphreyx8/fetaldev07.jpg
Now about half an inch / 1.25 centimetres long, the size of a grape, the embryo has distinct, slightly webbed fingers and toes. It's a jumping bean, moving in fits and starts. The liver is churning out large amounts of red blood cells until the bone marrow forms and takes over this role.

The eighth week marks the beginning of a very busy developmental stage. Between now and 20 weeks, your baby will be growing rapidly, and body parts that formed in the first few weeks of life (such as the heart and brain) will become more specialised and complicated. Right now, the teeth and palate are forming, while the ears continue to develop. The fetus' skin is paper thin, and veins are clearly visible.


You're in the throes of the first trimester, when many women complain of common pregnancy aches and pains. Keeping food down may be next to impossible, thanks to morning sickness, caused in part by the pregnancy hormones in your body. You may also need to urinate a lot more often than usual -- your growing uterus is pressing on your bladder, and hormones are affecting the balance of fluid in your body. All will diminish as your pregnancy continues.

Exercise is good for you. 

&#8226; Note: Experts say every baby develops differently -- even in utero. These fetal development pages are designed to give a general idea of how a fetus grows in the womb. i am going to post this for tomorrow


----------



## mrsholmes

thats amazing Hunny

did they measure the baby to put u forward? was u charting?

Midwifes are coming monday but cant give me a time!! not impressed!

ps cold is much better! haven't taken anything! read on the internet that the cold remideies just prolong the syptoms!


cathx


----------



## Jkelmum

Morning all tday I feel ok ...But dunno if thats good or bad ! OMG I cant win feel crap complain and feel ok and worry


----------



## Baci

mrsholmes said:


> did they measure the baby to put u forward? was u charting?

He measured my uterus, but not the baby. I don't chart but my cycles are regular and I know my LMP date and when I OV'd as I get OV pain each month. I'm happy to wait and see what happens on the next scan - hopefully I'll get a letter in the post next week with a scan date. I'm not going to complain if I am put forward anyway!

Looks like I've caught Violet's cold, feel pretty grotty this morning and have a lovely sore throat. Hopefully it won't last too long.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.

Carol xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Hi all,

Cath im glad to see your feeling a little better hun...Carol hun im sorry to hear youve got a cold now to :( its no fun is it.

Cath what are they doing Monday when they come? its a pain they cant give you a time.

Serina hun im like that......if i felt great yesterday morning and i was worried sick :muaha:


----------



## kittiekat

Hello everyone,

Well I was so waiting for today, 6 weeks point. However, I was at a conference this weekend and on saturday night had a bit of bleeding. I know this is usually nothing to worry too much about but this is how it usually starts for me and it always occurs during the 4-5 week :hissy:

I am feeling pretty low due to the bled and tired due to the travelling but I am going to leave the bleeding til tomorrow and then may check it out with my doc see what he says.........


----------



## lilmomof3

hey ladies how are all of you , sorry i havent stopped in here to check up with all of you. well halloween went good not the walking omg my back hurt so bad and we where ony out for a little bit. well woke up the last few mornings to what i think is morning sicky well i hope so cuz thats a good sign. i wake up and my belly is very idegestion like i have it right now too havent puked yet and my hormons are all over the place my poor family.. im putting them all threw hell. im trying so hard to be in a good mood but the kids dont wanna go outside and my house is not huge so i deal with a lot noise.. i know i should be used to it by now just somtimes it gets to me. well told hubby i want to get out basment done cleaned and what not for the kids to have a play place. they have a ton of toys down there but we also have a lot of junk laying around . i realy hope you all are doing good i go into the first tri part and not many ppl have been posting i see so i wish all of you the best of luck. 

oh a fast ? ladies im gunna post it in the first tri spot to but seems like not many ppl answere me but at night the last few night iv been going to bed and the room is not that hot and i wear light clothing but i wake up sevral time a night sweating and so hot... is this a bad thing will it affect the baby in any way i turn on the ceiling fan and it dont help and my heater is not on i just start to get realy hot to the point im drenched in sweat. i know im probebly worrying about everything . hubby got on me i had a talk with him yesterday and asked him will the baby be ok. he told me to stop worrying and thats its not good if i worry.. he was like b4 you had the internet and new all about what could happen you never worried this bad with any pg . with my son our my twins. im just scared i try so hard not to worry . and also ladies when can you hear the heart beat on the monitors you can buy? i thought about getting one . sorry for such a long post i just have a lot to talk about and it feels so good to just let it all out.. you have no idea the relife i get from just talking to all of you ladies... well ladies i should cut this short im gunna read through the post and check up with everyone. thank ladies .


----------



## saraendepity

hey ladies how you all doing??? hope you are well

:hugs: to all as always

sara

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kittiekat

Not sure whether to go see the doc or not, I am not having any pains or bleeding now so may be it will be ok. I just don't want to go to the scan and find out something had happened at this point, what do you all think I should?


----------



## tink

kittiekat said:


> Not sure whether to go see the doc or not, I am not having any pains or bleeding now so may be it will be ok. I just don't want to go to the scan and find out something had happened at this point, what do you all think I should?

Do you have an early pregnancy unit kittiekat?give them a ring and see if they will fit you in for a scan?:hugs:


----------



## Cariad_bach

kittiekat said:


> Not sure whether to go see the doc or not, I am not having any pains or bleeding now so may be it will be ok. I just don't want to go to the scan and find out something had happened at this point, what do you all think I should?


Kat hun go to the hospital, fib a bit and tell them your still having cramps and that you have bled and that you want a scan, i know its fibs really but a scan would put your mind at rest...

..im sure your fine hun....if the bleeding stopped and there's no cramps it sounds ok....are you sick? BB still hurt? all the normal signs still there?

Id still fib a bit and get a scan to put your mind at rest id i was you :hugs: :hugs:




Sara hun im ok thanks, how are you doing? :hugs: to you to xxxx


Helen im off to first Tri to look for your post hun xxxxxxx


----------



## Jkelmum

kittiekat I would go A&E they should scan u if u have had bleeding and a little fob about still cramping ...good luck xxx

Ethan my youngest as just been bending over toilet saying arggggh am guesing he tryin to be mummy lol

Did everyone have a good weekend ?


----------



## Cariad_bach

serina27 said:


> Ethan my youngest as just been bending over toilet saying arggggh am guesing he tryin to be mummy lol

:rofl: bless him xxx


----------



## Hunnyx10

hope you get to see hospital for your scan, i wouldnt take any chances go get that scan


----------



## mrsholmes

hey girls!:hugs:

Hey kittiekat I would go to the hospital and say your still cramping at least it will put your mind at rest :hugs: Let us know how it goes xxx

Looking good illmom inyour profile pic! 

I think ive given you my cyber cold Carol:rofl:! I now think its true as my cold has nearly gone that over the counter things for cold just prolong syptoms as my cold always last a week!

Jue-Not sure to be honest ive had my booking session so I assume they will ask all the history questions??!

We have just found out that my OH younger sister is pregnant too! due the same time!! bit of a shock as shes 16 but shes having the a baby and seems to sure and she has a bf- anyway they told her that she will have to have sickle cell tests as their grandparents are italian, do u think I will have too? 

BTW went to the doctors this morning I have a sick paper for two weeks!!:happydance::happydance: I just cant cope with work and the sickness at the moment 

cathxxx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Wow congrats to you sis in law....aww only 16 tho bless her (god makes me feel old pmsl) is she happy about it all?
As for the sickle cell tests ive know idea, you will have to ask your midwife....just hope its not the grumpy one again!
2 weeks off work im sure will do you the world of good hun...hopefully it wont be long untill your starting to feel better xxxx


----------



## mrsholmes

im mostly going to be on here and watching crap tv which is bound to make me feel better!! 
Yeh shes happy little scared I think! It makes me feel old as well LOL!


----------



## Jkelmum

My tummy is sore today i have sharp pain really low down not like normal cramping ..I live out in sticks and our nearest hospital as a minor injury unit that wont look at pregnancy problems !:dohh:
I have looked and seems I have to travel to doncaster or s****horpe to early preg unit and they are only open 9~4 so too late to go now ...I dont know how to explain it other then it dont feel right and the pain is so low and kinda in my leg too:cry:


----------



## Jkelmum

why as it started out sc unthorpe ? oh I get it grr


----------



## Cariad_bach

serina27 said:


> My tummy is sore today i have sharp pain really low down not like normal cramping ..I live out in sticks and our nearest hospital as a minor injury unit that wont look at pregnancy problems !:dohh:
> I have looked and seems I have to travel to doncaster or s****horpe to early preg unit and they are only open 9~4 so too late to go now ...I dont know how to explain it other then it dont feel right and the pain is so low and kinda in my leg too:cry:

Aww hun hope your ok...put your feet up and rest...(not being funny but have you been to the loo? ive seen a thread somewhere in 1st Tri today about someone with weird pains that eventually went when they went to the loo)

Hope your ok...if there not gone by morning get yourself down to the early preg unit...and if it gets worse go to A&E just to be safe :hugs:


----------



## Jkelmum

Yes I have been loo it,s not that ....Midwifes at local unit finish at 4:30 so ive rang even though I know they dont deal with emergancy,s or anything much to be honest ....They are ringing me bk i should go see them next tuesday so maybe they will bring it forward or sumat I dont know but they ringing me bk will let u know what they say


----------



## Jkelmum

:hissy: Midwife says until I have my booking appointment theres nothing they can do and to ring my gp !! I cant believe they cant offer any advice :hissy:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Hi girls! I'm back, been away visiting family, so glad to be back though!! How is everyone here doing today? I'm feeling a bit lonely today, a little sad, no idea why! Ahh those wonderful hormones!


----------



## saraendepity

so sorry serina... why cant they be more helpful????? have you tried ringing nhs direct??? they can usually put u thru to a doc n then if you need it they'll do an out of hours or a call out???? hope you are ok :hugs:

sara

xxxxxxxx


----------



## mrsholmes

hey R it pron is the hormones, plus if u have been surrounded by people all weekend your bound to feel a little lonely.

Serina how u feeling? cant u just go to the doctor? 

Midwife has been and all my forms are in!!:happydance::happydance: she also said there is a higher chance I could have twins are my mother, gran and great gran has had twins:shock:

cathx


----------



## Cariad_bach

OMG Cath twins! wow that would be fantastic, was the Midwife the same hun or a diffrent one?

Rhonda im the same hun, is so hard to when your trying not to cry in front of your kids :(

Serina thats bloody terrible...how are you now hun? like Sara said phone NHS direct xxxxx


----------



## mrsholmes

same one very aloof, but she was chatty and she apologised for rushing as everyone on the team was off sick and she was the only one working! 

twins would be scarey!lol


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I would LOVE twins! Of course I say that now :rofl: But its like winning the baby jackpot!


----------



## mrsholmes

I know! it would be so cool!

anyone got their scan dates yet?


----------



## Cariad_bach

Not yet but i get my booking in tomorow arvo :)


----------



## Cariad_bach

Serina hun how are you today?


----------



## mrsholmes

anyne heard off kittiekat, hope ur ok serina x


----------



## Jkelmum

I am ok pain isnt as bad comes and goes wil rest and see how things go xxx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Cath i haven't seen Kat online since yesterday morning when she posted here, hope shes ok,

Serina take care of your self hun xxxx


----------



## Rosella

Hi Everyone,
How are you all? 

Just did a quick catch up on the thread - so hope Serina and Kittiecat are OK. 

I've been in Greece for a week but am SOOOO glad to be back home!! Was struggling with all the eating out with feeling a bit :sick:, and then sneaking off for :sleep: whenever I could. 

Hope you're all well :hugs:

Was interested to see if anyone's got a scan date - I haven't had anything, but am convinced the doc has wrong address for me and hasn't changed it, despite me hassling them! grrrr.


----------



## bugalugs

hiya everyone, I don't have a scan date yet, but my first midwife appt is on 17th November when I will be in my 8th week.

hope you are all doing ok & all is well xx


----------



## kittiekat

Hi all,

Thanks for asking about me but everything appears to ok for now. I rang NHS direct yesterday and they advised me to go to my GP. So off I went and he asked lots of questions and basically said I need to rest and I should be fine. I have got an earlier appointment with the midwife, and he has put in a request for an early scan. So now just need to do lots of positive thinking..........to be truthful by this stage I have usually bled lots so the fact that I have only bled slightly for one evening and that I don't have pain is great to me. This is the farest I have been so far in a pregnancy.


----------



## Jkelmum

Welcome back rosella
bugalugs I havent a scan date yet either 
Jue I hope your midwife appt goes ok
KittieKat glad u are ok 
hugs serina xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Kat im glad your still doing ok hun, do as the Doc says and take it easy wont you xxxxx



Rosella nice to see you back hun xxx



Hayley hope your Midwife appointment goes well,
my booking in appointment was supposed to be 40 minutes ago and she hasn't showed up :hissy: :hissy: :hissy: :hissy: :hissy: :hissy: :hissy: :hissy:


----------



## bugalugs

Thanks hon, hope yours goes well, when she turns up! She must be busy :) Good Luck x


----------



## lilmomof3

hey ladies sorry i didnt getting to making a thread i had to get off and help the kids. well iv discoverd it was either the lemenade i drank our somthing i ate but the last 2 days i get ms and night sickness . last night i was realy sick and massive belly akes i know why my tummy hurt it was cuz iv been so constipated things decided to let go last night. so atleast i new why i was in pain . i had to take a pain pill i couldnt move a inch. well it got better besides last night i actully puked for the 1st time in like 6 years . i hate puking so i try my hardest to not. and last night i couldnt hold it back. i was crying cuz i puked i realy hate doing in and finaly fell asleep to wake up wanting to puke again. its a lot better now and my belly feels a little better. i thought i would wake up and my bump would be gone due to my bathroom issue but wow was i wrong its still there so my bump went down a tiny bit but i havent gone to the bathroom very good since i found out i was pg so iv had weeks of prbs in that area . and i feel alot better that some is out but i told hubby i thought i was so big cuz i was so constipated. he laughed at me cuz now that its almost all out im still just as big. he laughed and said no hun your pg thats why you have a belly. lol.. sorry if this is tmi.. just had to tell you ladies what had happend. with me. i hope all of you are doing good.


----------



## mrsholmes

id be soooo mad Jue!

really pleased for u kttiekat!


----------



## happy mum

hi everyone, hope your all surviving the puking. not been on in a while still feeling terrible all day getting worse as day goes on so in bed usually 7.30 as soon as got kids to bed, so knackered!! got a scan on monday so pleased about that at least i'll feel better about the puking if know babe is ok!
hope all well sorry short, i'm just so knackered X


----------



## Cariad_bach

Hi Nat, hope your scan goes well hun, take care xxx


Helen hun im glad your feeling a little better...Bless your OH for saying all the right things, i hate being sick to :(


Well she came, ended up 1 hour late and i had to get my neighbour to get the kids from the bus stop (which meens she now knows im preg because i stuffed up and said the midwife's here lol) but its all done now.
Nothing interesting, just took medical history and gave me notes etc......she said she'd see me in 3 week and by that time i may have had my scan :)

She did seem really nice and was really positive about me having a home birth again,
All being well she will be the midwife who delivers me :)


----------



## tink

ooo cariad,i'm planning on a home birth again too x


----------



## kittiekat

I would love a home birth, but the midwifes around here are really against them. My friend recently gave birth and throughout the pregnancy asked for a home birth, she wasn't a complicated case, nice and simply but they said no so she had to have LO in hospital. 

Does anyone know why there is such a difference in opinion on home birthing?


----------



## Jkelmum

wow homebirth,s I would love one but doubt they would let me due to the complications in past pregnancys ...Hope u get your scan date soon jue xxx


----------



## Jkelmum

KittieKat I think its a resource thing some area.s dont have enough also the worry if anything goes wrong an emergancy trip to hospital


----------



## Rosella

Ladies - I think your discussion on where to have the birth is really interesting. Being a first timer I am a bit nervous of having Baba at home because of not knowing what to expect, but it sounds so much nicer to be in your own space. I got offered my local hospital, which is apparently really nice, quite laid back environment, clean and new, or another hospital which is a 'Centre of Excellence' - but the doc said the environment is a lot more hectic, and not as nice inside. It's really difficult to choose! In the end I opted for the nicer hospital. Would be interested to know what everyone else is choosing, and any advice from some of the more experienced mommas out there!
:hug:


----------



## mrsholmes

im going for a consultant led hospital, I just dont know what to expect or how much its going to hurt!?! IDEALLY I would just like gas and air, no drugs as I dont want to be confused/outof control/off my face as some people has decribed it.


----------



## Rosella

Yeh - I agree about the pain! and the gas and air. Sounds like you are opting for the best possible hospital. Did you have a choice? x


----------



## Cariad_bach

serina27 said:


> wow homebirth,s I would love one but doubt they would let me due to the complications in past pregnancies ...Hope u get your scan date soon jue xxx


Hun i wouldn't have one if my past pregnancies had been difficult of if there was even the slightest hint of a problem....

Rosella i wouldn't have done it with my first....i want even willing to do it with my 2nd, if i was you id go with the nicest most laid back hospital or some places have midwife led birthing clinics that are great.





kittiekat said:


> I would love a home birth, but the midwifes around here are really against them. My friend recently gave birth and throughout the pregnancy asked for a home birth, she wasn't a complicated case, nice and simply but they said no so she had to have LO in hospital.
> 
> Does anyone know why there is such a difference in opinion on home birthing?

Hun i feel for your friend, i wouldn't have taken no for a answer TBH...its your RIGHT to have a home birth....they cant make you go to hospital...they can advise against it (and id always follow there advice) ;)



tink said:


> ooo cariad,i'm planning on a home birth again too x

Did you have one last time hun?
There great arnt they....

....my 2nd midwife didn't get there in time (labour was only a hour and a half) so poor OH had to assist :cloud9:

But half an hour after giving birth i was sat on my sofa, the kids had got out of bet to see the baby, i had a brew in my own mug.....even some of the neighbours came to see me lol.

It was fantastic :cloud9:


----------



## Jkelmum

My last pregnancy was bad due to my asthma being heavly pregger in winter dont suit me ! ...Also my last two babys heartbeat both dropped dramtically during the birth and was both nearly emergancy c/s so I know hospital is for the best just wish it wasnt as I would love to have baby at home xc


----------



## mrsholmes

omg Jue your sound so relaxed!

Yes I had a choice of 3, but one was midwife led and could only go there if I was low risk which would be decided at 36 weeks. I did'nt choose the closest one as you have to go directly thro swansea town centre which on a saturday is a nightmare, esp if something is on in singleton park ( theres escape into the park and party in the park) its near impossible to get thro the traffic


----------



## kittiekat

I agree with everyone in that I would feel more protected and looked after if I was in hospital but just wish I could have a brew while sitting on the seatee afterwards. I really don't like the idea of DH having to go home without us!


----------



## mrsholmes

neither do I.mine can stay depending on what type of room I have


----------



## Cariad_bach

mrsholmes said:


> omg Jue your sound so relaxed!


Not all the time....half way through i was screaming for a ambulance because the gas and air wouldn't work :blush: :blush:

Kat i hated my OH being sent home...it really upset me to the point that with my 2nd i was trying to kidnap my own baby to walk out with him and go home...all the alarms were going off and everything :blush: :blush: :blush:

I was feeling a little hormonal lol


----------



## kittiekat

Is that due to the hospital Cath, or your area? I am only asking as my friend who recently gave birth ended up in for a few days and hubby could only come at visiting times etc. Needless to say she wasn't happy. I am hoping I get a choice of hospitals and that they are not all the same as this one, it is our nearest but I am willing to travel to try to ease the overall experience etc. 

(I hate hopsitals at the best of times lol)


----------



## mrsholmes

Cariad_bach said:


> mrsholmes said:
> 
> 
> omg Jue your sound so relaxed!
> 
> 
> Not all the time....half way through i was screaming for a ambulance because the gas and air wouldn't work :blush: :blush:
> 
> omg! did u get it working?
> 
> I found this https://babyexpert.drfoster.co.uk/birth/viewpage.aspx?w=33&o=1103&p=2 go to bith guidehome and it tells u all about the hospital, think it does depend on the hospital,Click to expand...


----------



## Cariad_bach

mrsholmes said:


> Cariad_bach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsholmes said:
> 
> 
> omg Jue your sound so relaxed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not all the time....half way through i was screaming for a ambulance because the gas and air wouldn't work :blush: :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> omg! did u get it working?Click to expand...

No! OH held the ends together for a bit but then the midwife needed his help with the delivery ...i think more gas escaped into the room that anything,
I ended up chucking the mouthpiece and the TENS machine away in a fit of temper....thankfully the delivery was really quick tho and 5 mins later we were all laughing about it :rolleyes:


----------



## happy mum

LOL JUe, that sounds like me when i got to hosp with my second, threw tens on floor saying thats no bloody good i want an epidural!! actually screeming i want an epidural!!! but then finding i was 10 cm it was too late 5 mins later i had my little boy just 2 pushes!!! its funny when you look back, but not so much at the time LOL!!!


----------



## happy mum

o i'm so pleased looking at my ticker, looks like baby now instead of a prawn!!

my little girl has sickness diarreah today, up all night with her. poor little thing just clinging to me saying mummy. not so good when you have sickness yourself its amazing what you can do when you have no choice! motherhood.... the joys!!


----------



## mrsholmes

omg I am shitting myself now........


----------



## happy mum

mrsholmes said:


> omg I am shitting myself now........

 SORRY!!
but theres no good thinking it doesn't hurt!:rofl:
its funny how something that hurts so much is so good.
keep an open mind where pain relief is concerned. i had an epidural with first as wans't coping with pain. they are so amazing takes all the pain away, think i fell in love with anaesthatist, it was awoman:blush: :rofl:
honestly it can't be that bad i'm having my 3rd and jue's on her 4th!!
no need to worry yet its ages off!!!:hug:


----------



## Cariad_bach

mrsholmes said:


> omg I am shitting myself now........

Lol dont worry hun, its great pain....all the time bringing you closer to you LO :cloud9:


----------



## mrsholmes

im not sure about pain relief cos I know what im like, I dont think id like to be confined to the bed, I also HATE needles and the thought of one going into my back makes me feel faint....im thinking of looking into the hypo birthing thing?!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Yer im looking into the hypo birthing thing to, it looks really good...


...Tens machines are good for early labour (as a nice distraction lol) but there a bit irratating as the labour goes on,
Gas and air also helps....i had the injection (pethadin or what ever it was) once and hell it made me sooo sick, never again :(

Keeping mobile is great, sometimes contractions can slow down alot if your just lay still all the time...

...TBH hun if i was you id just play it by ear....be open to everything and see how you get on :hugs:


----------



## happy mum

Cariad_bach said:


> Yer im looking into the hypo birthing thing to, it looks really good...
> 
> 
> ...Tens machines are good for early labour (as a nice distraction lol) but there a bit irratating as the labour goes on,
> Gas and air also helps....i had the injection (pethadin or what ever it was) once and hell it made me sooo sick, never again :(
> 
> Keeping mobile is great, sometimes contractions can slow down alot if your just lay still all the time...
> 
> ...TBH hun if i was you id just play it by ear....be open to everything and see how you get on :hugs:

yea i agree. worst thing is to have a rigid birth plan. you just can't predict what it'll be like, so best going with the flow relax as much as you can and go with it not against it. i thought gas and air was great too!! i think it all depends on how long labour goes on for as to how you cope with the pain. my first was 3day marathon, then 2nd was just a few hours so in a weird way enjoyed it????:rofl:


----------



## applegirl

:hi:!!!! just dropping by to say hello to all of you beautiful pregnant girls. Had a bit of a read through and it sounds like all is going well. Jue - you are an inspiration with your own cuppa on the sofa right after giving birth! 
I'm 7DPO now, so I'll be testing soon. Will let you know the results. big :hug: to everyone. x


----------



## happy mum

hi apple girl, o thats exciting wouldbe wonderful to get a bfp so soon. good luck!! XX


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

mrsholmes said:


> im not sure about pain relief cos I know what im like, I dont think id like to be confined to the bed, I also HATE needles and the thought of one going into my back makes me feel faint....im thinking of looking into the hypo birthing thing?!

I was in so much pain that I didn't feel the needle at all, not one bit, but knew if worked because the pain was gone almost instantly, like magic. HUGE fan of epidurals!!!!!!! OMG they are the best! I recommend them definately!!!!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I am starting to worry a bit, any one else around the same time as me having sore bbs yet? In both my other pregnancies I had them by now. Worried cause I don't yet I hope everything is alright. I am not peeing as much as I had been but still get tired easily. I took another hpt this morning very quick positive and so dark that it seemed to have stolen all the dye from the control line...so that's a good sign right?!


----------



## bugalugs

ooh the Very best of luck Applegirl!!! :hugs:

Hi all, interesting reading there. I'm going to the Princess Mary's Hospital in Akrotiri, Cyprus for forces personnel & dependents, as I live on camp and aren't moving back to the UK until the end of Sept next year.

The hospital is supposed to be good so i'm pleased and relieved about that!! phew! hehe


----------



## Cariad_bach

happy mum said:


> then 2nd was just a few hours so in a weird way enjoyed it????:rofl:

Are you mad? ......my last only lasted a hour and a half and it scared the poo out of me....my body went it to shock afterwards and i had the shakes for hours.....god i cant win can i :rofl:





applegirl said:


> I'm 7DPO now, so I'll be testing soon. Will let you know the results. big :hug: to everyone. x

Pamela i sending all the luck/positive vibes/prayers you was that i can sum up ....i really hope that this is it for you hun xxxxxx




Rhonda hun as long as those tests are good and strong im sure your fine......sore BB's is common but not everyone gets them hun xxxxxx

Hayley im sure the hospital will be great if its a Forces one...do you get to go and look round etc before hand?


----------



## bugalugs

1cre8tivgrl said:


> I am starting to worry a bit, any one else around the same time as me having sore bbs yet? In both my other pregnancies I had them by now. Worried cause I don't yet I hope everything is alright. I am not peeing as much as I had been but still get tired easily. I took another hpt this morning very quick positive and so dark that it seemed to have stolen all the dye from the control line...so that's a good sign right?!

hiya hon, I'm the same time as you and my bb's are very sore, I have to sleep in a support/sleep bra and can't go 'naked' ever! This is my first baby and I have all sorts of symptoms (and I'm a worry wort hehe).
I would say your hpt result is a very good sign! I'm no expert but maybe it's just every pregnancy is different? I'm sure they will start to give you the ouch factor real soon!! I know how you feel though, I worry about every twinge!! xxx


----------



## bugalugs

yes I think we get to look around the hospital at our first scan :happydance: I'm going to ask all about it when I go see my midwife, so excited hehe xx


----------



## lilmomof3

hey ladies . good to see everyone is doing good, i had ms all day yesterday and again this am.. and then im kinda moody i come here to vent. lol.. and then i see my pg ticker has not moved in 2 days i know maby somthing stupid to some ppl but today it angered me so bad. i thought somthing wasnt right yesterday with it cuz it was saying i was 8 weeks and 5 days still then i come on this am and see its still saying that. ahh to me instintly i thought it was a bad sign.. i hope im not the only one who has had this prb with there ticker. i went and made a new ticker and that one says im 9 weeks today. im due june 11th 2009 . and then i went to baby gaga and put my due date in and again its saying im 8 weeks and 5 days.. whats up with that. like i said its prob nothing to alot of ppl it just realy botherd me.. i love comming on here and watching my ticker move to the next day and then to come and see it wont move at all scares the crap outa me.. eeek like i said prb somthing stupid and nothing but maby its just my hormones today..


----------



## Baci

Hi everyone,

Hope everyone is ok. I'm still suffering from my cold at the moment as well as the nausea so am feeling pretty grotty. DH brought me home some travel sickness bands last night to see if they help. I was managing to eat little and often and that eased the nausea but I've completely lost my appetite now.

1cre8tivgrl - :hugs: I haven't had sore bbs. I hadn't given it much thought to be honest. I remember them being tender when pregnant with my DD but they are fine this pregnancy. I was just assuming it's because I only stopped BF a couple of months ago so they've already been well used! :blush:


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Hello preggy ladies!! Just popping back to read through and check you were all doing ok! :) I'm STILL waiting to O at the mo, so I wont be back to first tri for a while yet!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Ju_bubbs said:


> Hello preggy ladies!! Just popping back to read through and check you were all doing ok! :) I'm STILL waiting to O at the mo, so I wont be back to first tri for a while yet!


Hiya hun,
Its nice to hear from you, sorry to hear theres still no 'O' yet, hope it comes soon hun :hugs:


----------



## happy mum

hi everyone!
i've not had sore boobs either , just all day sickness and knackered!

hey jue, my second was about 12 hours start to finish , so when i say i enjoyed it wa sbecause it wasn't days like first and wasn't too quick so i'd got into coping with the pain (tens), and when got to hosp and couldn't cope with pain any more (throwing tens on floor..LOL), i was 10 cm and pushed him out no trouble, (AGONY OF COURSE!!) but it was all so lovely having him without the drugs and feeling great after he popped out that i felt i enjoyed it. does that make sense??? not sure i does but my first was a forcept nightmare and i felt terrible for weeks after, so feeling great after was fantastic.


----------



## Jkelmum

Hiya all
Today I feel ok gunna go shopping so will be knakerd 
hugs serina xx


----------



## happy mum

Ju_bubbs said:


> Hello preggy ladies!! Just popping back to read through and check you were all doing ok! :) I'm STILL waiting to O at the mo, so I wont be back to first tri for a while yet!

hi ju hope your o comes soon and you get that sticky bean in time for xmas X


----------



## happy mum

cath hows your ms today? i'm still feeling terrible, slightly less terrible in the morning than evening, usually sick about 6pm then go to bed at 7pm, seems only way of getting through this. thank goodness i can sleep. i know a lot of you are struggling to sleep that must be awful! x


----------



## kittiekat

I am going back to the docs today. I have lost all my pregnancy symptoms, I never really had alot but now I have none! I am going to try to push to have an US today as I am really worried now that something did happen this weekend with the bleeding. On top of that I have a very badly swollen eye due to conjuctivitus, not my day today!

I will let you all know how I get on later......


----------



## Hunnyx10

kitekat hope all goes well and everything is ok


----------



## Cariad_bach

Aww Kat hun i hope you ok...big hugs hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

happy mum said:


> hi everyone!
> i've not had sore boobs either , just all day sickness and knackered!
> 
> hey jue, my second was about 12 hours start to finish , so when i say i enjoyed it wa sbecause it wasn't days like first and wasn't too quick so i'd got into coping with the pain (tens), and when got to hosp and couldn't cope with pain any more (throwing tens on floor..LOL), i was 10 cm and pushed him out no trouble, (AGONY OF COURSE!!) but it was all so lovely having him without the drugs and feeling great after he popped out that i felt i enjoyed it. does that make sense??? not sure i does but my first was a forcept nightmare and i felt terrible for weeks after, so feeling great after was fantastic.

Happy mum this makes me feel a little better, knowing you don't have sore bbs either and your much further along than I am! 

kittiekat I hope everything is ok hun, I will say a prayer for you! :hugs:


----------



## kittiekat

Hi all,

Well just got back from the docs and they did another pregnancy test to make sure, which of course came up positive. Anyway, doctor has phoned early pregnancy unit and demanded a scan but because they are busy I have to phone in the morning and see if they can fit me in, otherwise I will definitely have one on monday.

Still feeling unsure how this is going to go but feel better that bt tomorrow (hopefully) I will know if LO is ok or not.


----------



## Hunnyx10

praying for you kitekat that all ends well


----------



## mrsholmes

Kittiekat- Really hope u can get a scan soon, my fingers and toes are crossed for u! Loads of women dont have any syptoms xxx

Ju -buubs- Really good to hear from you! Hope u O soon xx


Happymum-m/s is really bad, was sick in the kitchen sink this morning as I couldn't make it up stairs! being off work is really helping. Im also eating like a horse!!


Keep well everyone!:hug::hug:


----------



## LM2104

Hi everyone,

just wondered if i could join in with you guys thread?
Im 8 weeks tomorrow, due on 19th June.

Its my 1st I have absolutely no idea what to expect so it would be nice to have some people to compare with.

:hug:

Leanne


----------



## mrsholmes

Hi Leanne! Im Catherine/Cath 

Its my first 2 and I haven't got a clue! Im having pently of morning sickness though! 

cathx


----------



## happy mum

hi leanne welcome!!

cath its a nightmare isn't it, keep thinking if i could just find the perfect thing to eat i'd feel better!? but what is it??? sparkling mineral water is my new favourite drink, o and cream soda! to eat today, is marmite on white toast. whats suiting you today??


----------



## happy mum

kittecat, got fingers crossed get early scan soon, put your mind at rest! X

got mine monday 2pm, can't wait will make me feel so much better to know bb is ok.


----------



## mrsholmes

im loving sparkling water too! I also been liking diarylea on toast and jacket pots and cheese. 
And tonight i REALLY want fish and chips (in a box) so thats what im having!

what have u got today a scan? 

I still haven't got a date:hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## happy mum

mmm dairy lea sounds appealing, will get dh to get some on way home.

i rang the hospital to see when my scan was, as i remembered last time getting the date through on the day it was booked for!! good job i did too as only got letter today for monday scan! perhaps give them a ring!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Hi ladies! And Welcome LM2104!! :hugs:

I have decided after long thought that I'm going to phone the woman that performed my c-section. I have only met her a few times but she's so very nice and seemed to be the only one in the hospital (when I was in labor) who put me first! You see I went into labor on New Years Day (holiday here in the US) and the hospital refused to call in a doctor to do my surgery unless my water broke - well it never did and by early morning I was in massive pain, could barely keep my eyes open, couldn't even come out of a contraction before going into the next, baby wasn't descending and I was only 3cm...my surgery wasn't scheduled till 2 that afternoon - I would have died if I had to wait that long. The doctors kept coming in checking me and telling me they were switching my surgery with another girl so I could go in at 8am, well 8am came and went and then they came back later saying ok they would get me in at 9 and this kept up finally a new doctor arrived around 10:30 (the one that delivered me) and said Get this girl in the OR now! Move it! She was awesome! Loved her from that point on!!! Sorry for the long story :) I don't know if she's taking new patients or not but I'm going to call next week and she if she's available! I really hope so!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Leanne welcome hun xxx

Kat hun i hope they can fit you in tomorow so you can put your mind at rest xxxx


Oooh Cath fish and chips, i wanted that last night but OH was at work and i cant drive so i had to cook some and it wasn't the same :(


----------



## mrsholmes

R- Hope you get her! its so different in america!

Good luck for monday! I might ring as my OH will have to give work notice!

the fish and chips were a bad mistake the chips are repeating on me!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Have any of you UK girls picked up your free Bounty packs yet from Boots/Asda?

I went and got mine today and it had a newborn Nappie in....awww i cant believe how small they are, its strange how quickly i forgot....

....looking forwards to trying the CD and DVD :)


----------



## mrsholmes

no not yet, I wasnt going to get anything till I had the scan but its REALLY hard, theres a few books I want and I want one of those bump bands! i might give in soon!

what else was in there?


----------



## mrsholmes

omg I just googled it I want one....:happydance::happydance:
https://www.bounty.com/packs/mums-to-be-essentials-pack/


----------



## Jkelmum

Hiya all just been running our PTA christmas fair I am the chair of the comittee. ...I step down in jan and cant wait ......I am now watching hollyoaks and crying


----------



## mrsholmes

lol love it I was nearly crying at Jeremy Kyle this morning!

I have a really crampy stomach I think ive eaten too much.........lol


----------



## Jkelmum

Wish I could eat too much lmao
I am livin on cold toast


----------



## mrsholmes

eewww! I do feel better when Ive eaten.


----------



## Cariad_bach

mrsholmes said:


> omg I just googled it I want one....:happydance::happydance:
> https://www.bounty.com/packs/mums-to-be-essentials-pack/

Blooming heck i didnt get quite that much stuff....its still good tho, Cath go and get it, theres a drink in there thats high in Folic acid which you don't need after 12 weeks so you need to get it now lol ;) xxxxx


----------



## Baci

Hi Jue - do you need a voucher to collect the bounty pack? I've joined bounty online but I havent been booked in yet, am still waiting for a letter, so I havent been given anything by the midwife yet.

Thanks,
Carol xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Baci said:


> Hi Jue - do you need a voucher to collect the bounty pack? I've joined bounty online but I havent been booked in yet, am still waiting for a letter, so I havent been given anything by the midwife yet.
> 
> Thanks,
> Carol xx

Hi hun,

Yer when you book in with the MW she will give you loads of books and leaflets and one of those books is the bounty book...in there is a card to fill in and take to either Asda or Boots.

Do you have your booking in appointment yet?


----------



## Baci

Cariad_bach said:


> Do you have your booking in appointment yet?

Not yet, apparently my booking in appointment is done at the hospital and I'm waiting for a letter for that and also for my nuchal scan date. I guess if I dont hear anything in the next couple of weeks I'll have to chase them up.

I have no idea what's going on at the moment to be honest. I'm sure my GP said my scans would be done at one hospital and my booking in (and delivery) at another hospital!?!

Carol xx


----------



## mrsholmes

I just had a date:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: wednesday 12th Nov 2:50pm! mine is being done in a diff hospital to the birth x


----------



## Baci

mrsholmes said:


> I just had a date:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: wednesday 12th Nov 2:50pm! mine is being done in a diff hospital to the birth x

Oooh - not long to wait! :happydance:

Glad I'm not the only one with different hospitals. I was a bit confused as I only just moved a couple of months ago and with my DD all my scans/appointments and birth were at Tommies, and I just saw my midwife at the GP surgery. 

Now it seems like I'm going to one place for the scan, one for booking in and the birth and then my antenatal appointments are split between a midwife and GP at my GP surgery. :confused:

I hope they hurry up and send me the letters! I'm so impatient! :blush:


----------



## mrsholmes

it did say on the letter that my orginal appointment had changed?! it not that much notice really as if I was in work I prob would have had something on.
someone on here rang the hospital for a date as the letter was taking ages!


----------



## LM2104

Hi everyone,

I went to the docs today and she gave me anti-sickness tablets, I really hope they work!

She took urine tho and said there is a bit of blood in my urine... anyone else had this?

I cant believe you have your scans in November... mine isnt booked until December 9th! I cant wait!!

Leanne


----------



## mrsholmes

when are you due again?

Mine wouldn't give me the anti-sickness, then again he wouldm't let me take pain killers for my back

Im landed but I'll have to wait longer for my next one.

Not sure about the blood in the urine- have u googled it?


Just read some sad news about princess_t she posted in here for a while 

https://www.babyandbump.com/miscarriage-support/70348-am-so-sad.html#post1069489


----------



## kittiekat

Hi all,

Well I managed to have a scan today and I really don't know how I feel now :cry:

Firstly straight away we all noticed two sacs!!!!!!!!

One sac had a fetal pole within it but couldn't get heart beat etc the other looked empty, though it was kind of unclear.

She basically said I was/am having twins and only time will tell how this is going to go..........great now I feel exactly like I did yesterday!!!!

Said sometimes twins can be upto a week behind each other which means it may be too early to see twin b's fetal pole. Or she said that twin b may not have made it any further than this last weekend (when I bled) and that twin a should be ok. I have had my blood taken and having it done again on sunday. She will check how my levels are going and ring me on Monday. Then she will decide when I will be scanned again.

So I don't want to get my hopes up and think brill I'm having twins, or do I want to think great this pregnancy is going to work but I also don't want to be negative about this, HELP!!!!!!


----------



## LM2104

I am due 19th June I think.

I cant really eat and am losing weight thats y she gave me tablets... said she'd be interested to see what my scan showed as bad sickness is a sign of multiples!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Good Morning Girls! How are we all feeling today? I am really tired. I was so exhausted last night had all I could do to get ds ready for bed, I put him to bed at 7:30 and went immediately to bed right after he did. Whoa! I got 8 hours of sleep and I still feel wicked tired, so I thinking this is a good sign that things are progressing! 

Great that you got your first appt mrsholmes, I am looking forward to calling about mine next week!


----------



## mrsholmes

OMG kittiekat! my fingers and toes are crossed for you that they are just behind a little! 6 weeks is early to see I dont think they could find Jenns when she first went and I think she was 7 + wks, at least sundays not too long to wait:hugs:

I was told that, im losing weight as im not eating as normal but im eating what I fancy only and keeping most of it down.

R- I was really tired in wek 6+7 alot better now though although i am in bed by 9 most night and sleep right though till 8 lol


----------



## Cariad_bach

Aww Kat hun you must be out of your mind with worry, i will keep my fingers crossed for you hun xxxxx whens your next scan?

Leanne hun wow your sickness must be bad, i feel for you loads :(

Im sooo jealous because you all have scan dates and i don't :hissy: :hissy: lol hopefully mine will come through soon.

Rhonda hun its heard work isnt it, does your DS get up early?


Off now to read about princess_t :cry:


----------



## Jkelmum

Hiya all computer is now making me dizzy !
I havent kept anything down n 2 days My doc couldnt see me as they dont do afternoon appointments 
Ethan as been up since 5 he as a chest infection bless him xxx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Cariad_bach said:


> Aww Kat hun you must be out of your mind with worry, i will keep my fingers crossed for you hun xxxxx whens your next scan?
> 
> Leanne hun wow your sickness must be bad, i feel for you loads :(
> 
> Im sooo jealous because you all have scan dates and i don't :hissy: :hissy: lol hopefully mine will come through soon.
> 
> Rhonda hun its heard work isnt it, does your DS get up early?
> 
> 
> Off now to read about princess_t :cry:

Yes it is hard work with a LO already, and I'm sure its only going to get worse. I was just hoping DH would be more help to me as I told him I would need him to do a little more. He's so busy with school and work right now that he's not home much and when he is he's busy with homework, his thesis is due in a few weeks and its all he can do right now. I'll be so glad come may when he will FINALLY graduate!!! And just in time for :baby: in June!!! :happydance:


----------



## lilmomof3

https://i249.photobucket.com/albums/gg232/lilhell1/9weeks.jpg 
hey ladies here is my ultra sound pic from today. im 9 weeks and baby heart beat is 165 bpm


----------



## lilmomof3

ladies doc called and things are not good like they said, the baby is fine growing very good my hcg level is where its suppsosd to be for 9 weeks and im healthy but after my u/s they called the doc and told him my placenta is showing its going to cause a m/c im sad i did post a thread if you want to read, i go tommrow for more bloods, they said it wasnt anything i did. i expalin more in my thread . thanks ladies i will keep you posted,


----------



## happy mum

o lilmom, really hoping your placenta works well for you, sounds like a horrible waiting game, will keep my fingers crossed for you! X

kittekat, hoping your results on monday are positive ,hopefully scan was just tooearly and another in a week or so will be more positive. x

MOrning sickness has been terrible lately, was sick repeatedly yesterday, couldn't cope with my kids so had to get dh home from work, not sure if i caught sickness bug off kids as they been ill last few days or my ms got worse. hoping it was the bug as felt was going to die yest, stomach hurts from retching. just feel nausea this am, so hoping not so bad, but still early. up with kids, dh having a lie in, hes been up early with them all wek giving me a rest, just wish they'd sleep past 6am. 7 am would be great.
hope everyone elses ms is getting better, so hoping it subsides soon. can't believe i've actually lost weight in pg, i usually wop it on.


----------



## mrsholmes

hey Helen, I hope your ok x

happymum- my sickness is bad too, im up at 6am anyway feeling sick, I just wish I could have a lie in as im so tired!


----------



## happy mum

well cath if your up at 6am anyway, you can come look after my kids!!! LOL!!
i can sleep all day and night at the moment, not that my kids let me, evie seems to have gone off her daytime nap, typical when i need her too, she 2 and 8 months was hoping she'd keep it up till 3 at least. at least dylan sleeps for 2 hrs still.
serina sounds like you're having a really rough time hope your ms subsides.
and you cath, i feel much better today, i'm sure must of been a bug why sick so much yest, and not sick at all today. still feel nausea and horrible taste in mouth but at least stopped puking, shouldn't say that when its only 2.30 clould all change!!
dh is in bed now saying hes ill !!!


----------



## Jkelmum

Happy mum u seem like your having as much fun as me although ethan asnt had nap in 2 days he isnt two yet...i enjoy his naptime I get to watch something other then cbeebies lol....still pukin here feel dreadful got a bonfire party to go to soon and all i wanna do is sleep its gunna be hard work as hubby is working so i shall be chasing ethan around


----------



## Jkelmum

https://i496.photobucket.com/albums/rr323/serina2008tags/Photo-0233.jpg

Here is my little man all ready for the bonfire party he is wearing a boiler suit that he wears on his granddads engine x


----------



## Jkelmum

Back kids loved it:happydance:
Told my mum about baby :cry: she just said oh right i wish she could of sounded happy !


----------



## happy mum

ah he looks a cutie serina!! well done surviving party, we did it last weekend i was in bed soon as got kids in bed!!
my mum was exactly the same when i told her she mumbled congrats then changed the subject and hasn't asked anythimg about baby since. when i told her i was ill she just said she'd stay away till i was better... lol... cheers for the help!!
what age is your little man serina?, my little man is almost 17 months cheeky little thing, up at 5.30 this am, i refused to get up though and kicked dh out bed sid his turn too knackered!!


----------



## happy mum

just remembered, yipee, scan tomorrow!! 2pm!


----------



## Jkelmum

Ethan is 20 months old and up between 5~7 everyday ...My hubby,s day off so i got a lay in tday ...Goood luck with scan tomorrow xxx


----------



## mrsholmes

hes lush serina!

Im not a happy bunny!!!!!! I didn't go to sleep untill half 6 this morning! Hubby watched the boxing with his mates was made one hell of a noise, he's only now getting up and theres a hell of a mess in the house:hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## Hunnyx10

hope everyone is having a great sunday

im feeling icky but not sure bubbs is still stuck, as feeling heavy down below, but i know it could just be anything, feeling a little low too 

hopefully will feel better tomorrow


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Hunnyx10 I get that same feeling every now and again, it usually lasts an entire day when I feel it. Not sure what's causing the heavyiness but I'm pretty sure its normal. I felt that way yesterday matter of fact and today its gone again. Maybe its just expansion???


----------



## Hunnyx10

https://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i109/hunnyhumphreyx8/st0341-0403c-L.jpg

 &#8212; The mouth opens and closes, and the tongue moves. (9 wks)  &#8212; The eyelids are now fused. (9 wks)  &#8212; Swallowing amniotic fluid is beginning. (9 wks)  &#8212; The fetus sighs, stretches, and moves the head. (9 wks)  &#8212; Female fetuses have early reproductive cells in their ovaries. (9 wks)  &#8212; Thumb sucking begins. (9 wks)  &#8212; Grasping objects begins. (9 wks)


----------



## Baci

Morning everyone! I hope everyone is well.

I'm still suffering with my cold. It's been over a week now so I've made myself a Doctors appointment for Wednesday as it's dragging on way too long now. I'm also still suffering with MS too - fingers crossed it's reached its peak and will begin to slowly subside.

Finally got a booking in appointment letter through for next Friday. :happydance: 

Now I'm just waiting for my nuchal scan date!

Carol xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Hi guys,

Sorry ive not been online all weekend, OH said i spend to much time on the comuter so i left it alown all weekend...its driven me mad :hissy:


Anyway Serina hun your little boys gorgeous bless him,


Nat good luck for your scan hun, hope you enjoy it xxxxxx,


Aww Hunny hun i hope your feeling better today xxxx


Cath you OH should be made to suffer lol, hope youve made him crawl to get back in your good books xxx

Carol hun i hope your cold and M/S shift soon, glad youve got your booking in appointment at last xxxx




Well ive told the kiddes :happydance: Aww Chloe (my eldest at 6 years old) was really happy, she read my books (well looked at the piccies) and asked all kinds of grown up questions, i was really pleased with her :cloud9:

Ryan (my 5 year old) didn't say much other than "please please can it be a boy" lol,

Katie (my 3 year old) said "really.....ive got a fluffy bunny in my tummy"!!!

Bless them.......as now they know i decided to tell my mum and Sis (who's preg) they both seemed ok about it, just shocked really.

My 6 year old shouted the news to all the neighbours on her way to school this morning :blush: so i guess the secrets out lol.


----------



## Hunnyx10

feeling a little better today. no heavy feeling down below and spirits up a small bit

im quite sure its my hormones creating more problems for me lol


----------



## happy mum

thats so cute jue!! my little girl thinks daddy got a baby in his tummy too!! LOL
hunney hope your ok
and cath hope you've ,made up with dh!!
So got my scan soon, getting bit nervous, excited scared, youknow all the emotions!!
not sure if i'll get back on today as scan is a 40min drive away so want to go to mothercare whilst out and take back ds trike, wheel came off!!, we live in sticks so make the most of going to the big smoke!! so don't think bad news if no news will, let know asap!! but know if get back late will be tea time bath time etc with kids then i usually collapse in bed!!
hope everyone else ok X


----------



## Hunnyx10

good luck for scan today


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Oh so exciting!! good luck happy mum!!! I'm calling my doctors today to schedule my first appt....can't wait for this to finally seem real!


----------



## mrsholmes

good luck with the scan! luk how it goes!


----------



## bugalugs

hey girlies hows it going? I forgot all about this thread! I have been such a der brain lately! As for my hormones! Well! Up down all over the place! Feeling sooooo sickly, bb's killin, bloated and fat! Ooh the joys!! hehe xx


----------



## jerseyshoregirl

Cariad_bach said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Bless them.......as now they know i decided to tell my mum and Sis (who's preg) they both seemed ok about it, just shocked really.
> 
> My 6 year old shouted the news to all the neighbours on her way to school this morning :blush: so i guess the secrets out lol.

So happy to hear your sharing of news went over so well!!! I know you were concerned about that.


----------



## jerseyshoregirl

happy mum said:


> thats so cute jue!! my little girl thinks daddy got a baby in his tummy too!! LOL
> hunney hope your ok
> and cath hope you've ,made up with dh!!
> So got my scan soon, getting bit nervous, excited scared, youknow all the emotions!!
> not sure if i'll get back on today as scan is a 40min drive away so want to go to mothercare whilst out and take back ds trike, wheel came off!!, we live in sticks so make the most of going to the big smoke!! so don't think bad news if no news will, let know asap!! but know if get back late will be tea time bath time etc with kids then i usually collapse in bed!!
> hope everyone else ok X

Good luck on your scan today! Mine is this afternoon for my 10 week ultrasound too!!


----------



## Jkelmum

Hiya I today asnt been good cant even sip water without being sick ...First midwife appointment tomorrow i need to fill in forms to take but no energy 
xxx


----------



## mrsholmes

I was like that at 7 wks or so, can u keep anything down?

Im in love with my travel sickness bands!!! you should try them they really do work!!!

Im eating fine now OH just made thai green curry (randomly thats what I wanted) and is was lush! I can see the weight going on from now


----------



## mrsholmes

btw serina i have just requested you on facebook. anyone else on there?


----------



## happy mum

hi so i couldn't resist coming on to tell you.... scan went well, i'm 10 weeks 1 day, so due 7th june, just 1 day out on ticker so not changing it far too hard!!! picture rubbish though so not going to bother posting it just looks like a puppet. but saw heart beat so going to relax a bit now!! still feel sick though. had booking in appointment with midwife took ages, and omg bloods what a mare, couldn't get it out so had to get diabetic nurse from main hosp to get some ouch went really deep!! look like pin cushion!!, so that should be it with blods til16 weeks triple test. seeing consultant next thurs re big babys early induction, thyroid probs and prolapse, i'm falling apart it seems!!lol!!

serina you poor thing you must feel terrible hope your midwife can give you something, my ms seems just nausea now havn't been sick for couple days now, still got yacky saliva but better than puking, good luck tomorrow!!

good luck jersey with your scan
cath yours is soon isn't it? see if we stay pg twins!!


----------



## happy mum

o cath travel bands my mw suggested will get some tomorrow, thai green curry sounds nice!! we wentto pizza hut, treat for our family day out!!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Nat hun im pleased your scan went well hun, hope your consultant visit goes well xxx

Serina poor you hun, you need to try the travel sickness bands that Caths recommending......i know you will probably want to hit me for saying this but 'the more sick you are the more hormones you have so its a good thing' :tease: :hugs:

Jeannie i keep forgetting about the time difference...i guess i will have to wait till morning to see how your scan was, good luck hun xxxxxx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Those travel/sickness bands do work! I used them when i had m/s with my last pregnancy, total life saver for work let me tell you! And great this time of year because you can easily hide them under your long sleeves!!

So just got off the phone with my new doctors office, I couldn't get the doc I wanted as she isn't taking new patients right now :( but I did get another woman from her office and they sound so nice there! My appt is next Thursday, the 20th. They have set up an ultrasound for me before my appointment to find my exact date, so excited!!!!! I can't wait!! 

So glad to hear your scan went well happy mum! You must be on :cloud9:


----------



## bugalugs

bugalugs said:


> hey girlies hows it going? I forgot all about this thread! I have been such a der brain lately! As for my hormones! Well! Up down all over the place! Feeling sooooo sickly, bb's killin, bloated and fat! Ooh the joys!! hehe xx

Hello again girls, maybe you didn't see little old me down there.... I was gettin lonely lol. Hope you are all well, i'm on facebook too but no one knows I'm pregnant yet apart from our parents & my sis & OH brother. My muminlaw asked the other day if she could tell everyone yet!!! if SHE could tell everyone! Nooooo! We want to do it, it's our news!!! Or am I being a meany!? She does tend to 'take over' but means well, I think lol x


----------



## Jkelmum

Hiya all 
Today is a busy day dunno how i gunna get it all done inbetween being sick
I do have the travel bands and havent done much for me .
I have to take ethan to see the mouth surgon :cry: I am dreadin them saying he needs to be operated on 
Then 3 hrs later my mw appointment so i have to walk around for 3 hrs as no point coming home :hissy:
Tomorrow I have a bus n train to get on to go to see jake my 13yr olds surgon about a lump on bk of his leg to see if they will drain it or remove it:cry: so a busy few days for me 
Hope all is going well with you all
hugs serina xxxxx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Hiya Hayley hun......sorry i try to respond to everyone but if there's been a few posts since i was last online i miss people :blush:
Mum in laws can be a real pain lol, its your news....i wouldn't want people telling it for me either,
When your ready let us know and we can find you on face book xxxx


Awww Serina hun what a nightmare, i really hope all goes well for Eithan, is there a cafe or something you can go to in between appointments? altho i suppose if your ill its the last place you want to be, sorry silly idea :blush:
And then another busy day tomorow, do you not have friends or family near by that could help you out a little hun?


----------



## tink

:hugs:morning girls!
:happydance:woo!9 weeks and ive moved up a box!it looks like a baby now!:rofl:
I may have to try some of those sickness bands,myself and oh are going away to the lake district this weekend,fri -sun(child free!well,sort of!:rofl:)and will try anything to calm this constant nauseous feeling i have!ive got to drive for 2 hrs.........:sick:


----------



## mrsholmes

morning everyone!

Hey Bugsalugs, I cant believe you have managed to keep it quiet! I asked my mother to keep it quiet and she ignored me!

Serina-Hope everyone thing goes well!

Tink-They def work, but they are bugfull to wear, I didnt think they were working but when I took them off i felt terrible!

Gone off my normal breakfast (dairlyea on toast) just couldnt eat it! so I am going to have a early lunch of thai green curry instead, my hubby thinks im mad!


----------



## bugalugs

Hi Cariad_bach I forgive you lol, only kidding :hugs: no worries hon I just wanted to be sure you all knew I was still here! :happydance: thanks for being such a lovely bunch of ladies, I would get lonely out here in Cyprus all on my lonesome :-({|=:rofl: only jokin girls i'm fine :happydance:

mrs h - thai green curry!! mmmmm, lucky thing!!! all I can stomach at the mo is rice crispies for breaky and cheese/salad sandwiches drowning in salad cream for lunch, mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :rofl:

tink I know how you feel! I feel like I've been drinking but I haven't!!:drunk::sick: or i'm on a boat! :boat: great isn't it lol x

serina - good luck with everything hon, sounds like you have a lot to do! Take care xxx


----------



## mrsholmes

Its random I fancy curry but cereal is turning me sick!

I agree its like the feeling you have after a drink!

got my scan tomorrow! excited and nervous!


----------



## Rosella

Best of luck for tomorrow Mrs Holmes!!! :hugs:


----------



## kittiekat

Hi all,

Just thought I would pop in and say hello. I have my next scan on friday where we will find out if it is two or one or none (kind of thing). I am optimistic as my morning sickness has kicked in with avenage this week! I have just bought the travel bands which seem to be holding it off for a while, fx crossed it continues. I had my booking in today and the midwifes were lovely but I am being sent to the consultant led unit as there are a number of risk factors that need to be checkED out (whatever that means).

Good luck with your scan tomorrow Cath


----------



## Cariad_bach

Ooh Cath you lucky thing a scan already...what time is it at? i hope your going to update us as soon as your back ;)

Kat hun i hope yours goes well on friday to...is good the sickness is back hun xxxx


----------



## mrsholmes

its at 3pm but hopefully all goin well we will be visiting family afterwards so wont get on here untill poss thursday morning maybe late wednesday night. I'll also get my friend to scan the pic over the weekend as my scanner dont work.

hope friday comes arounf quick for u Kat


----------



## amber20

Can't wait to see pics of your scan.


----------



## Jkelmum

Hiya all 
just a quick update ...My pregnancy is high risk which means I will be consulant lead not midwife lead ...Ethan mouth is swollen but no op woohooo 
I have my scan 15th dec cant wait i will be 12 n 3 days


----------



## Hunnyx10

try and take things easy serina, i too am classed as high risk and i have my scan for the 8th dec i will be 12w +1d and i have my hospital booking for 10w +4 days 27th Nov


----------



## Jkelmum

The thing is before we ttc my doc gave us go ahead stating that I was fit x


----------



## bugalugs

Good luck with your scan Mrs H :) xx can't wait to see it!! :happydance:

Good luck for your scan on Friday Kat!! how exciting :) I want one lol xx

Take it easy Serina, hope you're ok xx good news about your little boy though xx :hugs:

I feel so nauseas, and worn out. :cry::sleep: but i'm looking forward to monday for our first appt with MW, think I will get my first scan at 12wks or so, can't wait for that, not long now! xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

serina27 said:


> Hiya all
> just a quick update ...My pregnancy is high risk which means I will be consulant lead not midwife lead ...Ethan mouth is swollen but no op woohooo
> I have my scan 15th dec cant wait i will be 12 n 3 days


Aww hun great news about Ethan :happydance: but im sorry your preg is listed as high risk hun :hugs: ....you to Hunny :hugs:
I cant believe you both have scan dates....i want one :hissy:

Cath i hope you have a great time at your scan today hun xxx

Hayley do you work (sorry for being nosey) just wondering if you could get some time off to rest up a bit? xxxx


----------



## kittiekat

Really thought the wait til friday would be ok but I am struggling with it today :-(


----------



## happy mum

Kittie you mustbe so worried, ms is a good sign though, try stay positive.. you could have 2 healthy little bb's inside, good luck got my fingers crossed for you x

cath good luck for your scan today! X,

serina how you feeling today? hope your ms is easing off a bit, i'm under cosultant too as had terrible first birth which caused internal damage i still need repairng, plus have whopper babies so will get induced early if don't go early anyway, 2nd bb was36weeks.my ms is getting better, although did throw all my tea up last night. yuk!

you still got no scan date jue? i'd be ringing to find out incase they've forgotten you!!

hope everyone else ok. X


----------



## mrsholmes

thanks girls, bit nervous so I just cant imagine how you are feeling Kat xx

Bugsalugs whats your real name? Try sickness bands I swear they are my new best friend.

Jue I would def ring for a date! You should def have one by now

Serina Can i ask why you are high risk?

I agree happy mum ms is improving hopefully just another two weeks!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Morning girls. well I've made it to week 7...finally...or so I am guessing anyways, not exactly sure where I am but scan next Thursday will confirm that, thank god! I am feeling a little ill this morning, not sure if its all in my head as ms hit me at exactly 7 weeks with my last pregnancy. Maybe I'm just thinking its going to happen so it is. Not sick, just a little nauseas...but its bareable...for now! I found my old sickness bands and brought them to work with me today. I think they do work great for some girls but not for everyone, it is worth trying though because if they do work for you you'll be soooo greatful you've found them. Like mrshomes said, her new best friend :)

Kittiekat my thoughts are with you, hope all turns well for you when you have your next scan. I can't believe they are making you wait so long. I would be going mad! Only 2 more days though right? :hugs:


----------



## Cariad_bach

Awww Kat hun i bet its really dragging, not long now tho hun so try to hang on in there :hugs:

Cath hun i will be thinking of you hun, im sure it will be fantastic tho xxxx

Rhonda im glad your coping with the sickness hun,

Nat hun no there's no date yet, im seeing the MW on Thursday the 20th and she did say that hopefully i will have had my scan by then or at least had my dat so if its not here by then she will have to chase it up for me xxxx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I feel like crap today! I'm depressed, tired and just blah, I don't feel like myself at all. I just want to go curl up in the corner with a nice warm blanket and take a nap!! I was off the last 4 days so today is the first day back to work since Friday and getting up at 4:40 this morning was not my cup of tea!

Cariad_bach we have our scans on the same day!!! :)


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

oh and I forgot to add that I am extremely LAZY lately. I just don't want to do anything. This is like the exact opposite of me normally! You should see my house, I had 4 days off, plenty of time to get all my housework done but all I could do was dust the living room and vacuum, the place is a wreck! My bathroom needs massive tlc but I just don't have the energy to do it :( anyone else feeling lazy like me?


----------



## Jkelmum

Hiya back from hospital with jake my 13 yr old they drained the cyst there and then ! he is in so much pain I cant believe they did that no local or anything .....anyhow he goes bk in 3 months to see if its grown and if so they will operate !!
Cath I am High risk due to how bad my athsma was last time and also my bmi is very high i seem to weigh same as when i had ethan :hissy:
Kat I do hope things go ok only 2 more days xxxx
On a good note hubby had ethan today and he cleaned the whole house woohoo no housework tomorrow
:hug: to all xxx


----------



## happy mum

1cre8 i'm a lazy cow at the moment too!!! i'm just doing bare minimum housework and easy cooking, hoping i get some energy back soon!! i'm in bed 7.30 most nights can't keep awake, sleep till kids wake me up about 5.30 so 10 hours!!! although do go lou 4 times a night!!! lol!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:rofl: Happy Mum me too!! 2-3 bathroom trips a night, I don't remember it being like this last time, at the end I remember getting up like 6-7 times a night to pee, it was aweful! I don't think I slept much at all. Thankfully I am sleeping pretty good right now, I'll enjoy it while I can I guess!

I am lucky enough to have dh cooking for me :happydance: as I'm not much of a cook! I just hope I don't have any unexpected house guests in the near future, I can only imagine what they would think! :blush:


----------



## Cariad_bach

I know how you all feel, i have cant be bothered syndrome to...

I get the kids up and ready for school and then do all the sorting out when there back but house works taking a back seat,


----------



## Cariad_bach

](*,)](*,)](*,):fool::wacko: I hate preggo brain ...im so thick :hissy:

Scan people have just phoned me.....she asked if i could go in on the 20somthing at 4.20.

I said no....I cant drive (never learned :blush: ) and OH works shifts (goes at dinnertime until 1.30 am!) and the hospital is about 3/4 of a hours drive from us.

So she said...ooohh i haven't got any other appointments to offer you....i haven't got next months books either.....i will have to look into it and call you back.

Soooo a hour later she called back....."what about the 19th at 9.40?" i said yer great, i know where it is etc so said by and hung up.......

....now i dont know if its 19th of this month or next month :hissy: and i have no way to call her :hissy: :dohh:


----------



## Jkelmum

Aww Jue I would think this month as u are already 10 wks and they like to scan by 13th wk at latest
hugs serina xx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

alright question for all you moms out there of 2 or more...how much sooner did you start to "show" the second time around? I have a belly now and I just don't think its the baby yet, I mean it can't be this early can it? I look like I did when I was 14 weeks last time and I'm only 7 weeks now! I'm having the hardest time sucking it in and its starting to hurt when I do. I sit at the very top of the stairs at work and am side to everyone coming up the stairs so I'm sucking it in all day long, I'm so afraid people are going to start talking soon! I didn't want to tell work until mid Dec at the earliest but now I'm thinking I wont make it another month, they will just start asking! :rofl:


----------



## mrsholmes

Hiya Girls

Just a quick one as haven't had the chance to catch up on posts.

Scan went well, seen the heartbeat and the little arms waving about :happydance::happydance:, they have put me back to 9+3 so due 14th June. Got abother scan on 1st Dec to do the measurements

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Oooh so glad your scan went well mrsholmes!!! Was this your first time seeing the heartbeat? Isn't is the most wonderful thing in the whole world? I cried the first time I saw ds's heart beating...I so can not wait for next Thursday!!!


----------



## mrsholmes

yes! Id worked my self up before going in. Also I had to have a full bladder but they kept me waiting 40mins before they started. i nearly peed myself! I had to get up half way thro and let some out! It was amazing, didn't cry/ or OH as I think we were shocked!


----------



## lilmomof3

me too ladies i went for like a week with out laziness then woke up this am realy happy and energenic then wamo hit me at 3 in the afternoon im so tired,, ahhh cant wait to stop the sleepiness i want my energy back so i can clean and keep up my house work


----------



## Cariad_bach

Yay Cath hun im so pleased it went well for you hun......i have this feeling that im going to be put back a week to lol, do you have a piccie to show us?

Serina hun your right i think....after a not to bad night sleep i think she must have ment this month....otherwise id be about 17 week lol....so yay its my scan next week :happydance: xxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs:


Rhonda hun i really dont remember TBH.....i know that my neighbour has just told me that im bigger now than her friend at work whos 6 months gone! but thats why ive ended up telling people, its now clear to look at me that im preg (think im going to end up massive this time)

Helen im like you, i cant wait for that bit in the 2nd tri when i suddenly have enough energy to move mountains and i start to re-decorate and spring clean the house from top to bottom....make up for the lack of housework now lol xxx


----------



## Jkelmum

Cath so glad scan went well 
Rhonda I was about 13 wks last time but my jeans are tight already
Jue I bet you cant wait 15th dec seems so far away for mine

I have only drank water for 5 days now as for eating I am eatin a little but not much I feel so full all the time along with everything smelling gross I dont feel like food ....cant wait to be feeling a little more human in 2nd tri which seems ages away at the moment


----------



## happy mum

serina you must be fading away on only water for 5 days, energy levels must be zero, can you stomach lucazade may give some energy? i'm knackered all the time and i'm managing to eat! although puking the things my bb doesn't like!!

cath so glad your scan went well!! shame were no longer due the same day!! 

jue glad you got your scan date through!!!

1activ8 i gre much quicker second time, this time got bit of jelly belly, but if i wore maternity top i'd look 6 months!! so trying to keep in normal clthes as long as posible!!


----------



## jerseyshoregirl

mrsholmes said:


> Hiya Girls
> 
> Just a quick one as haven't had the chance to catch up on posts.
> 
> Scan went well, seen the heartbeat and the little arms waving about :happydance::happydance:, they have put me back to 9+3 so due 14th June. Got abother scan on 1st Dec to do the measurements
> 
> :hugs::hugs:

Congrats on the scan! I am so happy to hear everything went well :happydance::happydance:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I was so bloated last night I felt HUGE, dh and I were in the kitchen getting supper ready and he looked at my belly and said "oh my god your big!" :cry: Men!


----------



## mrsholmes

thanks everyone!

bit gutted they put me back a week, that means another week of sickness!
Im really bloated too, none of my jeans fit!


----------



## lilmomof3

when i had my scan at 9 weeks i went in with full bladder couldnt hold it ended up running i mean running threw the hospital to the bathroom 5 times, and when it was my turn i still had a full bladder, i told the lady there was no way i could hold it cuz i almost peed myself on the way there she said it was ok, wow gotta love what it does to your bladder i asked doc if it was normal to pee every 15 min she said yes i told her if i dont get in there i pee myself . eek love the weak bladders.


----------



## Jkelmum

My energy is crap happy mum I am eating but not much and nothing stays down ...I cant drink anything thats why i am sipping water i tried lucazade and thats nasty when it comes back up ...I am going to docs tomorrow to ask for sumat as this cant be normal iam sure I am dehaydrated as my lips hav been cracked for 2 days and my urine out put is very little


----------



## mrsholmes

lucazade has caffiene in it as well, not sure how much tho, the doctor may put u on a drip? not sure if theres tables out there x


----------



## Cariad_bach

mrsholmes said:


> lucazade has caffiene in it as well, not sure how much tho, the doctor may put u on a drip? not sure if theres tables out there x


Its only 0.012% ...im drinking a little bottle of the stuff every day to help give me a boost...

...i dont fit in my trousers either hun but Meternaty stuff drowns me, way to big on the bum so im using Bump Bands like these;

https://shop.ebay.co.uk/?_from=R40&_trksid=m38.l1313&_nkw=bump+bands&_sacat=See-All-Categories

That way i can wear my normal stuff but not fasten my jeans and wear the Bump band to cover mu unzipped/unbuttoned jeans lol.

They seem to be putting alot of women back from what ive read on here.....i wonder where they get there comparisons for measurements from!

Serina hun im glad your going to the Docs, they deffo need to do something for you xxxx


----------



## mrsholmes

if it that low Jue im having some!!!:happydance:

Think i'll get some tomorrow from new look.

she measurement the bean a few times but got diff measurements, then took a average.

ive got bad twinges tonight, Im not sure if its wind tho:rofl:

will post pic the weekend as my friend is scanning it.

Dont know weather to go back to work on Monday, or get another doctors note??? I have no energy at all.......


----------



## bugalugs

Hey girlies sorry been away for a couple of days, I've been so shattered and nauseas couldn't face sitting at pc :( 

Think I will have to get some of those babybump bands too cos i'm so bloated! Going to M&S in Limassol on Monday too to get a new support bra, i'm bursting outa this one!!!

Hope you are all doing ok, christmas soooon!!! hehe:happydance: 

Hayley xx


----------



## mrsholmes

I need new bras too! I feel really tired as well and just being awake is tiring lol!

is it still hot there tis time of year? id love a bit of sun now


----------



## lilmomof3

ok ladies plz tell me there is a cure for these danm hormones,, im moody so bad, and iv got streching cramps today on and off, im going mad, im gunna be bald b4 i hit the 2nd tri i swear. other than all this iv already started my venting thread wow it does feel good to just let it all out, 
any way ladies i got a ? is it just me our do u all get the itchy ness i mean all over, im itchy omg im going crazy scratching


----------



## BabeeAngel

Hi ladies!
I'm due on June 12th and was wondering i can join the group?
I'm 27 and expecting my first :cloud9: 
Thanks!
Twyla


----------



## lilmomof3

welcome im due june 11th congrats, hun


----------



## lilmomof3

ladies endulge me plz i posted a thread just waiting for a reply this may be kinda personal but gotta ask iv had streching cramps on and off all day no blood ext, but iv had a sharp pain shooting down there from belly lowere to vagina think cervix it dont hurt to where im in a whole lota pain kinda ennoying pain, but want to know has any one had this. thanks ladies


----------



## bugalugs

mrsholmes said:


> I need new bras too! I feel really tired as well and just being awake is tiring lol!
> 
> is it still hot there tis time of year? id love a bit of sun now

hehe well, I think it's cooolllllllddddd brrrr, it's about 23'C in the day and drops to a low of 14 at night, but I'm now used to 35 and over! Thankfully I get another summer before we move back to Uk end of next sept :happydance:

We are going to buy a portable air con unit though for the bedroom for when bubs arrives next summer!

hehehe I agree, just being awake is tiring!!! :rofl: soooo pooped! bubs is busy growin n nickin all my energy lol - aaw bless :happydance:


----------



## bugalugs

BabeeAngel said:


> Hi ladies!
> I'm due on June 12th and was wondering i can join the group?
> I'm 27 and expecting my first :cloud9:
> Thanks!
> Twyla

Hi Twyla, what a lovely name!

Welcome and congratulations!! Yay!! :happydance:

Hehe i'm 37 (cripes!) and expecting my first too :happydance::cloud9:

Hayley xx


----------



## bugalugs

lilmomof3 said:


> ladies endulge me plz i posted a thread just waiting for a reply this may be kinda personal but gotta ask iv had streching cramps on and off all day no blood ext, but iv had a sharp pain shooting down there from belly lowere to vagina think cervix it dont hurt to where im in a whole lota pain kinda ennoying pain, but want to know has any one had this. thanks ladies

Hi lilmom, yeah I had this, only a couple of odd times but it's a weird feeling eh? I don't know what it is though sorry, but maybe it's just things movin n shakin lol. I was a worrier at wk 5 but now I say to myself if there aint no blood don't worry about it. :hugs:

Oh btw, if ya wanna rant those hormones away you rant away hon!! I've done it loads a times and it don't half make me feel better!!! Like my DH says "better out than in!!" if it gets rid of stress then that's a good thing! Yay!! lol:rofl::hugs:


----------



## Cariad_bach

Morning everyone...

Hiya Twyla and welcome, you must be really excited, how are your feeling?


Hayley hun i'd wondered where you'd gone to, sorry to hear youve been feeling so bad hun, are you beginning to feel better now? :hugs:


Helen i get alot of weird pains....my worst one is when i stand up and i feel like someones wrenching my ovaries out, hell it hurts and i have to sit back down again,
As for Hormones....there killing me to, ive even had to explain to my 6 year old what they are, ive told her that there little things in my blood that sometimes make me cry for no reason.....or make me shout for no reason...i didn't want her thinking id lost the plot lol


Cath cant wait to see your piccie hun xxxxxx


----------



## Jkelmum

Hiya all I have had the most awful night My sick as quite a bit of fresh blood in it I think from all the retching when nothing is there I am at docs at 11:20am 

Welcome and congrats Twyla

Hayley hope u are feeling better soon

Will update when I return x


----------



## Cariad_bach

serina27 said:


> Hiya all I have had the most awful night My sick as quite a bit of fresh blood in it I think from all the retching when nothing is there I am at docs at 11:20am
> 
> Welcome and congrats Twyla
> 
> Hayley hope u are feeling better soon
> 
> Will update when I return x

Hell hun that doesn't sound good, i hope the Docs can give you some anti sickness tablets or something.....hugs hun xxxxx :hugs:


----------



## Jkelmum

Nope i feel awful my lips are cracked and sore my pee is orange I am scared she will admit me for a drip and I dont want that I am sure if they can give me sumat to stop me being sick then I will rehydrate anyway this morning is going slow dont need to leave for 20 mis


----------



## bugalugs

oh serina I hope they help you at the doctors, sounds awful :hugs: good luck xxxxx

hey Cariad_bach, is Jue your name? god i'm thick today, just tried adding and taking away my bills and I totally forgot how to do a simple subtraction!!! :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:

I'm still feeling terribly nauseas but thankfully i'm not being sick. It lasts aaaaalllllll day then magically turns itself 'off' at 4pm lol just in time we get Paul o'Grady over here lol :rofl: think it's him!!!


----------



## Baci

Morning!

My trip to the doctor's was pretty pointless. He said I had a virus that is going around and that it should last 5-7 days. I said to him I've had it 12 days already and he just said give it a few more days :saywhat: I'm guessing he didnt want to prescribe me anything.

I also chased up my scan appointment and when I phoned the hospital they didnt have any details for me so I had to get the GP surgery to fax over my details to them. Apparently my scan is booked for 3rd Dec although I havent received the letter yet!

Hi Twyla and welcome! :hi:

Good luck at the doctors Serina, I hope everything goes OK.


----------



## Hunnyx10

ladies sorry i not been around, but feeling pretty much the same as the rest of you...tired and sicky all day, got no energy at all and it doesnt help as the youngest are really ill and not sleeping much at night so i am even more tired than usual

be glad to get to the 2nd tri as i have had to start wearing maternity stuff as im so bloated lol but then again being baby #9 {of a blended family of 10} i am not at all surprised 

hope all goes well today for you at gp serina


----------



## mrsholmes

Hiya Twyla and welcome, il be 27 when the bean arrives and its my first too due June 14th.:happydance::happydance:

Kittiekat- good luck for today xx:hugs:

Hayley where in the uk are you moving back to?

Serina good luck at the doctors, are u able to keep anything down?

Jue- Maybe your overdoing it? or maybe trapped wind? 

Baci! how exciting dec 3rd, not too long a wait. The doctor wouldnt give me anything either, said I cant even take paracetmol

im going to brave leaving the house today to do some bra shopping, as my boobs are killing me during the night sp the side I sleep on. also going to get some bump bands, also sickness really bad today.......it was better yesterday, there seems to be no pattern!


----------



## Jkelmum

Back from a usless appt with GP who says I am not dehydrated as of yet so wont do anything for me :saywhat:But if i ge worse over wknd to go a&e basically told nothing is safe for morning sickness to go home try sleep as much as I can yeah right with hubby at work and a 20 month old ! Also told to try drink 2 glasses of coke with 1 teaspoon of sugar in to keep my energy levels higher and make me feel better along with nibbling crackers ..also said he would try get my scan sooner as it maybe twins:saywhat: do to exessif (sp) symtons also felt my belly and stated he would say more like 14 wks I tell you he as scared the shite out of me it is approx 14 wks since i had implant out so guessin he maybe right so he wants scan within 2 wks incase i need tests at 16 wks OMG so basically twins or further on ? twins would make 5 kids anyhow i got caffine free coke and sippin it with sugar in that makes it go flat so I guessing its a weighting game 

If this post makes no sense sorry my head is all over place tryin make sense of what he said !


----------



## Jkelmum

ps if iam not due in june I am not leavin this thread i loves the support we got goin xx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Serina27 I'm sorry your doc wont do anything for you, that's terrible, maybe you should go for a second opinion, I'm sure there is a doctor out there that would help you out in a second! I feel for you hun, and chance for twins, wow!! That would be amazing! If you wanted 2 more?? Or is this going to be your last?

Well I am feeling really crappy today. Been very moody and down the last 3 days, not at all like myself. Hating this!! I woke up at 1am, tossed and turned until my alarm went off so I'm coasting on about 5 hours of sleep, I feel so dead today. And having waves of nausea off and on, ugh, its arriving!! Atleast its Friday and I have 2 days home that I can rest. I feel bad, dh doesn't really understand me right now and keeps asking if I am ok...sweet but he looks at me like I've gone mental, who knows maybe I have! :hissy: :cry:

Hope everyone is hanging in there. Anyone heard from Kittiekat yet? Wondered how her scan was?? :hugs:


----------



## bugalugs

Hey Serina, at least the gp gave you something to try to help with the sickness, I hope you feel better soon, hey what if you are having twins!!!! and don't go!!! stay with us!!! :hugs:

Hey mrsholmes, good luck with the bra shopping!! We don't know where we will be posted to in the Uk yet. Normally you put in preferences, ours are Oxford, Cambridge & Lincolnshire but it depends where they need DH at the time!

Ooh Baci not long until your scan!!! I can't wait until I have mine!!:happydance:

Hunny I'm bloated too, feel like a beach whale already :hissy::rofl:

I'm going to look on ebay for bumpbands and maternity stuff :happydance:
wonder if I can look like Roxy off eastenders lol, she looks dead trendy!!


----------



## Hunnyx10

lol bugalugs

serina how awful of that gp, but having twins is good lol a lot of fun...i still might have a chance of having twins too but who knows until i have scan


----------



## Cariad_bach

OOh Serina twins, that would be nice.....and if your not due in June id be miffed with you if you left, your one of us now :hugs: im sorry the Doc wasn't more helpful tho :(

Rhonda i was thinking of Kat this morning but no ive not seen any posts by her yet. Sorry to hear your feeling so bad to, relax over the weekend hun,

Caron im sorry that your Docs bloody useless to hun xxxxx

Hunny its nice to see you back with us xxxx

Hayley i live in my bump bands, there great (ps yer im Jue lol) xxx

Cath have fun shopping hun xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Thanks all ...without sounding bad I dont know where I would put twins but would deal with that as and when or if i have to ...still feel yucky and if no better will see different doc monday x


----------



## bugalugs

You take care serina :hugs: xx 

I know it's probably really thick of me, and you are all gonna think "derrrrr" lol
but how dya wear a bump band then?:dohh: is it over your clothes or under them?:dohh: I really don't know :rofl: havin a right thick day today:dohh:


----------



## Cariad_bach

bugalugs said:


> You take care serina :hugs: xx
> 
> I know it's probably really thick of me, and you are all gonna think "derrrrr" lol
> but how dya wear a bump band then?:dohh: is it over your clothes or under them?:dohh: I really don't know :rofl: havin a right thick day today:dohh:


Dont worry hun every days like that for me....wear it over your jeans (so know one can see that there not buttoned up lol) but under your top so it just looks like you have a layer on underneath ;)


Ok hun just for you.......

....this is me normaly

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i306/cariad_bach/lump/Pic711-1.jpg


And this is me, same top and jeans but with Bump band :)

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i306/cariad_bach/lump/Pic714.jpg


----------



## lilmomof3

wow hun your bump is so cute, i cant wait to get bigger, i live in my pgs most of the time i dont have many jeans to fit right now and im so tired i dont wanna get dressed, cant wait for energy


----------



## mrsholmes

hey girls! 

sorry they couldn't give you anything Serina xxx

bought a few things

2 non-underwired bras from matalan (£3 each) but they look like a norma t-shirt bra
one sports bra Lionsdale to sleep in 
pair of legging
long black cardi
black work maternity trousers
cream and black maternity top
big knickers!!
red and black satin dress for party on sat/xmas

also could't get jeans the maternity ones were too big so thought id wait a while

comfort here I come!!
no bump band tho all sold out in new look


----------



## bugalugs

AAW Jue!!! Hehe aaaw bumps so cute! Oh thankyou so much!! That looks great doesn't it!! I will get a couple from ebay I think, there's only debenhams & M&S over here with 'nice' stuff (no offence Cyprus but the gold/spangly/fake designer look just isn't me!!) but it's very very expensive! Ebay here I come. Will have to wait til I go home end of Jan to get some other stuff!! Thanks again Jue that was really nice of you xx:hugs:

Mrs H i'm soo jealous!! Sounds like you got lots of nice new goodies!!!:happydance:


----------



## mrsholmes

all from new look! will they deliver to you as its all on line x x


----------



## bugalugs

What!!! you are kidding right? YYYYYYYIIIIIIIPPPPPPPPEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## bugalugs

(he he ha ha, hyperventilating with excitement) 

I just checked! They deliver to BFPO addresses!!!!! OH MY GOD!:happydance:

Mrsh I could kiss you!!!!!!!!!:rofl:


----------



## mrsholmes

:rofl::rofl: landed for you!!! theres a really good selection on there 2! happy shopping!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## bugalugs

ahem, ok ladies I might be gone for some time.... have to look at all the clothes on New Look :rofl::happydance::rofl::happydance:

I love you all!!!!!!!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

(isn't it funny, I just go straight to Maternity sections now, don't even bother looking at anything else... lol) xxx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Oh Jue your baby bump is too cute for words!!!! Oh my goodness! Love it!! I feel I just look fat right now, there is a baby-bloated belly but its hiding under the belly fat I have left over from last pregnancy. Really kicking myself now for not trying harder to get rid of that! :dohh: 

Maternity clothes already girls? Wow! I want some!! I have some left over from last pregnancy but those are so 2 years ago :rofl: I need new ones!! Is this site you are talking about only a UK site??


----------



## bugalugs

Yes I think they just deliver to Europe but i'm not sure... hey you have to get some new bits and bobs!!!:happydance: 

https://www.newlook.co.uk/navigation/homepage.aspx?language=en-GB


----------



## bugalugs

night night girls, i'm getting a numb bum on this chair & feeling sleepy :sleep:
I'm going to go and watch children in need, speak to you tomorrow, take care xxx :hugs:


----------



## Cariad_bach

bugalugs said:


> Thanks again Jue that was really nice of you xx:hugs:


No worries hun...im hopeless at explaining things :hugs:



And Thanks Rhonda :hugs: i feel really fat to, my 6 year old gives me funny looks every time i eat lol..



Looks like you guys are having some shopping fun, hope everyone gets some nice goodies xxxxx


----------



## happy mum

hi everyone, hope you are all well!
was out last night, pampered chef party, so knackered now and of to bed, gor busy weekend . check in again soon, lots scans coming up!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Cariad_bach said:


> bugalugs said:
> 
> 
> Thanks again Jue that was really nice of you xx:hugs:
> 
> 
> No worries hun...im hopeless at explaining things :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> And Thanks Rhonda :hugs: i feel really fat to, my 6 year old gives me funny looks every time i eat lol..
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you guys are having some shopping fun, hope everyone gets some nice goodies xxxxxClick to expand...

:rofl: My almost 2 year old points to my "love handles" and says "belly!" Grrr!!!! :blush:
Anyone else taken any belly shots yet? I may get brave this weekend and take one...we'll see how fat I am feeling first!


----------



## Hunnyx10

lol ladies i might take one of my belly this weekend

jue nice baby belly for 11 weeks but im your size at nearly 9 weeks lol


----------



## lilmomof3

iv taken a couple belly pics on my cell phone and posted them in bumps and i think iv taken 2 at home on camera i want to take them weekly i thinks its cool to see how its growing with my son we where so busy i didnt get belly pics till i was in labor and with my daughters i didnt take a lot either i was on bed rest so didnt have much thought about it, so this one im loading up on pics, cant wait to get a propper bump im always afraid im gunna wake up and my bump will be gone , so i check every time i wake up wow the paranoia i have .


----------



## Hunnyx10

lol


----------



## BabeeAngel

Hi again girls, and thanks for all the welcomes! 
I told my manager at work that i'm pregnant, so i guess I can start wearing maternity clothes too lol...
i've been feeling pretty sick, most foods/smells/anything makes me pukey... but it's all for the greater good ...
where do you get the belly bands?


----------



## honey08

hope ur all ok....july mummys :) sounds good dont it, well i took a urine sample in today,cos he said that they can do most tests thro urine as good as blood now ! unless ur urine is cloudy,wont get results till mon/tues so PLEASE keep ur FX for me ladies :)


----------



## Jkelmum

We are june mummys hun but your welcome to stay and chat x


----------



## Jkelmum

Hiya all today is not so bad feel sick but touch wood not been sick today ive had 1 glass of coke and 2 toast woohoo


----------



## mrsholmes

Babee- you can get them from ebat, just type in bump bands xx


----------



## LM2104

Hi all! I've not been on for a while, hope ur all good!

I got caught out at work yesterday wearing my travel sickness bands and had to fess up to my boss, i've never been so nervous, but they were actually really good about it. Relieved to get it out the way really.

I have my first midwife appointment next friday 2! Dont really know what to expect!?


----------



## Jkelmum

Hiya LM2104 glad it went well with your boss ...first appointment is a little boring lol generally take your family history and some bloods weigh you and send off for your scan x


----------



## BabeeAngel

I have my "first prenatal appointment" on friday Nov 21st.... kinda nervous, but excited, the Dr. told me that I'd have a paptest:blush:, and possibly get to hear the baby's heartbeat... I told my OH that i'd love to have him there to hear the heartbeat, and he was so excited...he's still excited about the fact that our little bean (well i'm hoping beans lol) has fingers and toes. Pretty disapointed that I won't get a scan picture till around 18-20 weeks, and even then they refuse to let you know the sex here :( How's a girl supposed to decorate a nursery lol.


----------



## mrsholmes

BabeeAngel said:


> I have my "first prenatal appointment" on friday Nov 21st.... kinda nervous, but excited, the Dr. told me that I'd have a paptest:blush:, and possibly get to hear the baby's heartbeat... I told my OH that i'd love to have him there to hear the heartbeat, and he was so excited...he's still excited about the fact that our little bean (well i'm hoping beans lol) has fingers and toes. Pretty disapointed that I won't get a scan picture till around 18-20 weeks, and even then they refuse to let you know the sex here :( How's a girl supposed to decorate a nursery lol.

can you have a private scan?


----------



## BabeeAngel

I'm not sure if you can have private scans done in Canada... I really doubt I could get one here because where i live is pretty rural, and the provincial healthcare we have is pretty limited. I guess i'll just have to wait.


----------



## bugalugs

eeeeevnin all, how is everyone? 

I've not done anything exciting, my hubby is on nights, boooo.

Today I went to the naafi, and had to leave the shop cos all the food made me feel terrible lol, I love my grub but I swear my 'morning' (haha) sickness is getting worse, thought I was gonna puke up over the check out girl :rofl: oops lol.

Anyway i'm going to make some jelly for my belly hehe mmmmm.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

BabeeAngel said:


> I have my "first prenatal appointment" on friday Nov 21st.... kinda nervous, but excited, the Dr. told me that I'd have a paptest:blush:, and possibly get to hear the baby's heartbeat... I told my OH that i'd love to have him there to hear the heartbeat, and he was so excited...he's still excited about the fact that our little bean (well i'm hoping beans lol) has fingers and toes. Pretty disapointed that I won't get a scan picture till around 18-20 weeks, and even then they refuse to let you know the sex here :( How's a girl supposed to decorate a nursery lol.

They wont let you find out the sex? What about a mother's rights? Gosh that doesn't seem right!! I think it should be 100% up to you! Wow shocking!!! 

Is everyone else going to find out what they are having or wait for the surprise at the end? I love the idea of a surprise but I know I couldn't do it as I'm much to anxious!!


----------



## LM2104

We're going to find out if we can, then we can pick a name and get everything ready. I think it will make everything easier in the long run, although knowing my luck it will have its legs crossed! Lol!


----------



## BabeeAngel

i think they don't tell the sex because of legality? I'm not sure, maybe they are scared of being wrong. We have a boys name picked out, but not a girls one... but thing is I want a girl and OH wants a boy first....


----------



## bugalugs

We don't want to know the sex of our baby. We were chatting about it this afternoon funnily enough! We want the surprise and extra excitement, but that's just our decision:happydance:

Strange isn't it that some places won't tell you the sex.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Both dh and I would like a little girl this time (of course we would be happy with either one). We have 2 names picked out for a girl and 2 for a boy, still trying to figure out middle names though!


----------



## bugalugs

We've got a few names picked out for each sex too! What are yours? Ours are Oliver, Thomas & William and Megan or Constance, I like Milo aswell but DH isn't that keen. I can't decide wether to have a middle name or not as we have a long double barrel surname!!:baby:


----------



## Jkelmum

Hiya all well caffine free coke with a little sugar seems to keep sickness at bay strange but she said sumat to do with sugar I ate half my tea which is a good start


----------



## bugalugs

Hey Serina that's great news! I bet you feel a bit better having kept something down? And at least you are keeping down fluids which is fab. Well done! Hey, if it works fantastic...!!! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## Hunnyx10

yay serina well done

feeling ok today just really tired

welcome babee

we will be finding out the sex of ours and the names we have chosen are
for a girl: Summer Nicole
for a boy: Tyler Nicholas


----------



## bugalugs

aaah they are lovely names! :hugs:


----------



## BabeeAngel

I have a list of about a million girls names I kinda like.... but none have made the cut yet... if we have a boy he will be named Ryland Devon.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

We don't have anything set in stone yet but so far these are the names we like...

for a boy: Brody Wyatt or Cade Stephen
for a girl: Aileah or Cadence (no middle names picked out yet for the girls)


----------



## bugalugs

Aaw they are lovely names!


----------



## Baci

Everyone has lovely names! We havent really discussed names yet. We're definitely going to find out if bump is pink or blue so hopefully we can decide once we know! We found out with our DD as we're both too impatient to wait :blush:

Serina - glad the cola and sugar is working for you!


----------



## LM2104

Me and my OH cant agree on any first names. We have sorted out middle names, ones that are family related and mean something to us, but first names are tricky!! Will probably wait to see if we can find out what it is.

Would be easier if we had twins lol... then we could pick one each!

Is anyone else suffering with painful gums and ulcers? I heard this can happen due to the baby taking the calcium. I feel really crappy today and my whole mouth is so sore!


----------



## Jkelmum

LM2140 My teeth get bad normally but so far havent its normal to get bleeding gums though hope u feel better soon 

You all have nice names we havent even discussed names ...My OH doesnt really treat it as real until the scan in case god forbid something happends ...I normally have some clue as to what i like but ive no idea lol

Yes keeping fluids down is makin me feels heaps better just tired now feel quesy i know i need to eat or drink I guess i gunna be size of a house by end of this lol


----------



## mrsholmes

LM2104 said:


> Me and my OH cant agree on any first names. We have sorted out middle names, ones that are family related and mean something to us, but first names are tricky!! Will probably wait to see if we can find out what it is.
> 
> Would be easier if we had twins lol... then we could pick one each!
> 
> Is anyone else suffering with painful gums and ulcers? I heard this can happen due to the baby taking the calcium. I feel really crappy today and my whole mouth is so sore!

I have a really bad ulcer, thought it was the salt on my gammon yesterday.

we like Bronwen for a girl (welsh) and Darwin for a boy (after charles Darwin) no middle names yet


----------



## happy mum

hi everyone!
names i like matilda (tilly) dh likes Callum i'm so hoping its a girl!!! but won't find out sex. did with first which was great getting cute pink things, but didn't with 2nd which i liked as it was something to look forward to at end when it seems its just pain!! lol!! and it was lovely for dh as he saw it was aboy first all very emotional as its what he was desperate for!

has anyone heard from kittekat? she had scan fri i think? know she was worried about it? anyone know anything??

serina glad to hear you're keeping some down!!
anyone else having a scan this week??


----------



## amber20

We plan on finding out if we are on team pink or team blue. We have picked out Carlee if its a girl but can't decide on a middle name yet. Cant think of any boys names yet.


----------



## happy mum

o and i have bleeding gums too!!! always seem to have teeth probs in pg!! had root canal last time!!


----------



## happy mum

o no does that mean i won't be on a team if i don't know? is there a team yellow or green?


----------



## Jkelmum

Happy mum yes theres team yellow for mums who dont find out x


----------



## bugalugs

Yay Team Yellow :happydance: that'll be me then :happydance:

I got bleeding gums earlier on but they seem to have settled down now a bit.

I like the name Bronwen mrsholmes, that's really pretty :)

I've got my first MW appt in the morning, can't wait for my first scan though!! Then I can go on facebook and shock them all mwaaahaahaahaa!!!


----------



## mrsholmes

just looked Kat hasn't been on line since the 13th, really hope shes ok


----------



## Jkelmum

Fingers crossed she,s ok and just had a busy weekend and not had chance to come on and update us xxx


----------



## Hunnyx10

im so scared 
yesterday no sicky at all but today its back so i was panicking yesterday that all was not good, just be glad to get checked over just to make sure.. 10 days until hossy booking and 3 weeks until scan i cant relax or enjoy this pregnancy at the moment with everything hanging in the air..with losing our last one at 5 weeks but holding on to it until 11+6 with all pregnancy symptoms im scared to feel excited until i know for sure that all is good 

sorry for that rant, just feeling real scared


----------



## Cariad_bach

Hi guys,
Im gutted to see Kat hasn't been online yet.....hopefully shes like me and just never gets chance to log in at weekends,


Hunny massive hugs hun, im the same, i had a really bad dream Friday night that i had bleeding and clots so all day Saturday i was panicking every time i went to the loo, the first 12 weeks of pregnancy are no fun at all.
Hugs to you hun :hugs:

Cath hun i love your name choices, there really nice, especially Bronwen,

Serina im glad that somthings staying down now hun xxxx

Ours are Isabelle Lee for a girl and Jamie Lee for a boy....

....Lee is my OH's name and all our children have it as a middle name so that if/when the girls marry and change there name they still have a 'family' name of ours ;)


Nat matilda is really cute....dont you like Callum? wow your brave wanting to be team yellow....its the only team i know i wont be on lol, i hate not knowing :blush:
And yes by the way i have a scan this week....Wednesday morning and im terrified lol


----------



## Jkelmum

Good luck jue sure all will be great xxx

Hunny try not to worry xxx

I may pm kat then it will ping in her email let her know we thinking of her xx


----------



## happy mum

hi yes pm kat good idea, really hope all o k.!

it s such a worry first tri, can't wait to be in second tri!!! not long now! even though had scan am paranoid, i'd have one every week if i could!! feeling much lesssick in the day now, just feel rubbish at night, so hoping it will dissappear by 12/13 weeks.

good luck with your scan on wed jue!! i think if it was just me i'd find out sex, but it was so special for dh to see baby first that i like the idea of him having a special moment us mums hog so much of the limelight, although i think if i had 2 girls or 2 boys i'd prob want to know, but as we have one of each i don't really mind , so long as its another girl!!! lol!!


----------



## meztisa

First post here!

I am 11 weeks, and due on the 8th of June! Just had a quick morning sickness session. My boobs are very sore, my back is achy, my head hurts and I am always tired!

This should be fun, right girls? :D


----------



## Cariad_bach

meztisa said:


> First post here!
> 
> I am 11 weeks, and due on the 8th of June! Just had a quick morning sickness session. My boobs are very sore, my back is achy, my head hurts and I am always tired!
> 
> This should be fun, right girls? :D

Hiya hun and welcome xxxxx

Aww Nat hun its so sweet of you to let your DH see the baby first and tell you what it is xxxxxx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Yes Welcome meztisa! Are you going to find out what your having or let it be a surprise? Is this your first?


----------



## Hunnyx10

meztisa said:


> First post here!
> 
> I am 11 weeks, and due on the 8th of June! Just had a quick morning sickness session. My boobs are very sore, my back is achy, my head hurts and I am always tired!
> 
> This should be fun, right girls? :D


welcome to you, hope all is going well in your pregnancy


----------



## Jkelmum

Welcome meztisa congrats xxx


----------



## amber20

I'm starting to realize how impatient I really am! I bought a fetal heart doppler off ebay and its suppose to be here today or tomorrow and I am anxiously pacing the floor waiting for it to get here.


----------



## Cariad_bach

amber20 said:


> I'm starting to realize how impatient I really am! I bought a fetal heart doppler off ebay and its suppose to be here today or tomorrow and I am anxiously pacing the floor waiting for it to get here.


Good luck with it hun, my OH wont let me have one in case i obsess with it :dohh: :rofl:
Id love a go with one really tho.


----------



## amber20

I had one with my first and loved it. I thought this time my 3 boys would like it. Its suppose to be a xmas present for OH but I know when it gets here it will be used right away.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Question...have any of you used one of these tests before?? It looks like fun!!

https://www.intelligender.com/


----------



## Jkelmum

1cre8tivgrl said:


> Question...have any of you used one of these tests before?? It looks like fun!!
> 
> https://www.intelligender.com/

Nope there was a thread in pregnancy club and a few had tried it and it had been wrong its ok if u take it as a bit of fun:hug:


----------



## amber20

Thats expensive to buy especially if its usually wrong!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Oooh weird....i dont know how it would work, i didn't know there was a difference in your urine depending on the sex of the baby.


----------



## mrsholmes

Welcome meztisa congrats xxx

I cant buy amonitor cos I would be OBESSED!

Been signed off work for another 2 weeks, im just soo rough and tired, work would be too much.although I may go insane by then tho watching Jeremy Kyle and this morning!


----------



## mrsholmes

amber20 said:


> Thats expensive to buy especially if its usually wrong!

:shock:I wouldn't get it i case its wrong! then is be gutted


----------



## Jkelmum

:cry: Just about to set off to A&E I had a niggling pain in my left side that now as turned into a sharp pain like a burning poker if that isnt enough the sickness is bad again...I will update when I can if not I will txt 
hugs serina


----------



## Cariad_bach

Aww Serina hun im really glad your still going to go but not glad that the pains still there of course,
I hope they manage to sort you out and put your mind at rest about the pain, i really hope you see someone more helpful than your Doc to....catch you later hun xxxxxx


----------



## mrsholmes

fingers crossed for you serina, I had some pains last night but I think its because I over did it in the day.
was sick again this morning.............theres no patteren to this sickness!


----------



## happy mum

hope you're ok serina got my fingers crossed for you! XX


----------



## Cariad_bach

Has anyone heard from Serina yet? i hope shes doing ok.



Just waned to say (coz im excited for her) my little sis (shes 23) had her 12 week scan today and shes fine....

....A year ago she had a MC at 10 weeks :cry:
Then with this one she had a scan at 6 weeks that showed twins.......but a scan at 8 weeks showed only 1 baby left, but a healthy baby :)

I didn't tell my family my news as i didn't want to steel her thunder etc but after her 10 weeks scan was ok i told her about me and now her 12 week ones ok it looks like she can finally relax and get used to the idea that shes going to be a mummy :happydance:


----------



## Jkelmum

Hiya all back omg what a day the first doc only took my wee and said I had water infection and gave me antibioatics ....I rang EPU and asked if my treatment sounded right she said I needed a scan to make sure baby was in right place so I went back to A&E and asked for different doctor who took my blood sugar and my hgc blood presure then sent me for scan ....Baby is in right place and we saw a heartbeat I am so happy she didnt give me a pic tho ...it looked like a jelly bean with a little flicker where its heart is:cloud9:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Oh so glad everything is good Serina!!! And you got to see LO heartbeat too, so exciting!! I can't wait for Thursday, my first scan...only 2 more days!!!


----------



## happy mum

thats a releif glad all ok serina!!! did they say if dates were right ?

good luck with your scan tomorrow jue!!what time is it?

and good luck with yours activ8 on thurs!!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Aww Serina hun im glad you got a scan and all was well, what did they say about you being sick so much?

Nat my scans at 9.40 so i dont have to wait all day...its silly but im terrified, ive had the worse cramps so far all evening (which is probably stress lol) but i will be glad when its done...


Rhonda good luck with yours on Thursday hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## LM2104

Great news Serina I'm glad u are ok.

I'm so jealous of everyone having scans. Mine is not another 3 weeks today. I cant relax until we've had it and seen the baby!

I am an emotional wreck at the moment... My OH only has to ask if I'm ok and I burst into tears! When does the fun bit start?!


----------



## Jkelmum

Thanks all 
My sickness is bein monitored as they dont wanna give me anything ....I hav 7 days antibiotics I just hope they can stay down as this pain is hurting like hell 
Good luck jue text me let me know how it goes 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cariad_bach

LM2104 said:


> When does the fun bit start?!


Hi hun, for me the fun starts at about 16 weeks, then i feel great, have tuns of energy, i start looking more normal (greasy hair and skin goes) and i can feel baby kick :cloud9:
Well thats what happened with my others :)



Glad they gave you somthing Serina and thanks hun i will text you once im out of there :hugs:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Thanks Jue, good luck for you tomorrow, lucky you have it early and don't have to wait long, let us all know how it goes.


----------



## lilmomof3

hello ladies, thought i would pop on and let you all know i have my first real pre natal visit tommrow with my doctor i should be able to hear the heart beat and all, wish me luck im so scared to go iv been laying down all day and the day is going so slow hoping tommrow goes fast and good news comes, im realy debating if after my apt if all goes well if i should finaly anounce my news, i know i still have risk of m/c and i know its lowered once you see the heart beat well iv had 4 scans already and saw it every time and doc even told me herself she realy dont think anything will happen that baby looks realy good size and what not, so tommrow i will decide if i should our not, like iv said b4 i do like having my secret to myself but im realy realy happy and have come so far i want everyone to know how happy i am. its hard seeing my family or friends and knowing i know but cant tell them. im almost 2 my 2nd tri and i confided in a good friend last night told her how i felt and she told me my risk have already lowerd and that if you think about it at any point in your pg somthing can always go wrong,she said not to stress and enjoy my pg and not feel like i should be always looking for somthing wrong, which i do im paranoid . i may decide to keep my secret a little longer, but im also afraid that someone may slip that alreadys knows and tell everyone and i want to this is my baby . i was at school picking my kids up a week ago and my ma came ,well a lady that new my ma and hasnt seen her in awhile asked how she was doing then looked at me and said arnt you the twins mom , i said yes then my ma blurts out in front of a few ppl that yes she has a son and her girls and is pg now, omg i wanted to smak her, i told her this was my secret not hers to tell, so ppl at the school kinda already know, so ladies how many of you have gone public with you secret,


----------



## BabeeAngel

Welcome meztisa! and congrats...

i'm getting really anxious for my appointment on Friday... can't wait to hear the heartbeat and feel that this is real...
Well it turns out that another girl at work is pregnant too and told the manager the day after i did... lol at least i have someone in real life to compare notes with :D


----------



## LM2104

Hey Ladies!
I feel so bad, I know this is meant to be such a happy time but I just feel so tired and down at the mo! 

I'm finding it hard just to do all my normal stuff like go to work, go to college, have a social life without getting tired and emotional... I feel like I'm doing something wrong because I shouldn't feel like this I should be jumping for joy!

Its almost like I'm failing before I've really got started!


----------



## Baci

Hi everyone :wave:

Hope everyone is OK. I'm still suffering with MS but finally seem to be getting over my cold/bug at least. Have also been really tired the last few days though.

Have my booking in appointment this Friday at last, but it still seems like ages until my scan (2 weeks today). It says on the letter to allow 2 hours!?!

Jue and 1cre8tivgrl - good luck with your scans!

LM2104 - I didnt start feeling better til about 14/16 weeks with my DD so I'm hoping it will be the same this time. The first trimester just seems to go so slowly!

lilmomof3 - I still havent told anyone. I'm starting to feel bad that my Mum and Dad don't know but I havent told them yet partly because I wanted to have my 12 week scan first and partly because this time I want to tell them in person rather than on the phone.

Serina - I hope the antibiotics start working soon!


----------



## mrsholmes

just a quick one from me today,


hope all goes well today Jue and R xxx


----------



## Hunnyx10

wishing everyone lots of luck for there apointments and scans today

not feeling good just very low but i will survive
still icky so thats one good thing


----------



## Cariad_bach

Hi guys, will read posts in a sec, just wanted to say scan went well, little baby was moving loads, put me back a few days, from 11+5 to 11+1 but i dont care lol, just going to re-do my tickers ;)



Ok im back lol...

Helen TELL PEOPLE!!!! nothings going to go wrong now hun, your fine :hugs: ive just announced it on Facebook.....couldn't resist :happydance: :happydance:


Twyla i bet your boss is tearing his/her hair out lol, good luck for Friday hun xxxx


Carol im glad your cold is going, ive had one to that im just getting over, it makes it all so much worse doesn't it, hope your booking in goes well :hugs:


Cath how are you feeling now hun?

Hunny hope your ok :hugs:


----------



## Jkelmum

Jue glad all went well have you a pic ?


----------



## happy mum

`thats good news jue!!

as we all get our dates confirmed we'll have to do a table of us june babies! don't ask me though sorry, i can't even work out how to change my ticker!! LOL!!


----------



## happy mum

any news on kittekat?


----------



## Cariad_bach

Piccies just a blob coz my little bean was a jumping bean lol

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i306/cariad_bach/lump/LastScan-1.jpg


Really hope Kat will be back online soon xx


----------



## lilmomof3

cariad hey hun thank you for the advice its nice to see someone else anounce it on face book , i have one of those too but dont realy go on there, i was so happy to see those words to tell people , thank you so much .. u might have me conviced, lol.. thanks hun i go to doc at 1:40 pm today cant wait,


----------



## Baci

I'm glad your scan went well Jue! :happydance:


----------



## bugalugs

Hi everyone, sorry I've been away, I haven't been feeling too well.

Jue your scan pic is VERY cute lol - i'm glad all went well for you x

Serina i'm glad you are feeling abit better & getting some proper treatment x

Hope everyone else is doing ok?

I had my first MW appt on monday, it went great & she is really nice.

'our' first scan is on 11th Dec, very excited! xxx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Aww Hayley hun im sorry to hear your poorly, im glad your MW appointment went well hun xxxxxx


----------



## bugalugs

Morning all! 

Thank you Jue, I have been feeling soooo sick & dizzy, yuk. Midwife gave me some good tips though. Eat little and often, keep hydrated and plenty of rest! 

On a brighter note I have treated myself to some nice maternity bits from the New Look online shop! They have a sale on girls!!!!!

How is everyone today?


----------



## mrsholmes

morning!

Love the pick Jue!

im still sick as a dog...at least im off work.

I bought maternity jeans yesterday, £20 and they do them in long length:happydance::happydance: 

Kat still hasn't been online:hugs:

thanks Hayley going to have a look now xx
cathx


----------



## mrsholmes

forgot to say the jeans are from mothercare


----------



## bugalugs

ooh jeans sound a bargain! 

Isn't 'morning' sickness just 'orrible :sick: I'm starting to go off everything, just don't want to eat any more but know I must look after my ickle bubs lol.

Think I will have a jacket potato for my dinner :munch:

I can't believe it's 5 weeks until chrimbo day! :headspin:


----------



## Cariad_bach

Hi all....is it Rhondas (1cre8tivgrl) scan today? if it is hope its gone/going well hun xxxxxxxxx

Ive had my Bloods done by the MW this morning, she tried to find bumps heart beat but couldn't :( im not to worried tho because all was fine at the scan.
Shes comming to see me Christmas Eve to discuss the Down screening (even tho ive said i dont want the test)

Cath those jeans were a bargain hun, sorry to here your still sick.

Hayley hun i hope you have your appetite back soon xxxx


----------



## mrsholmes

I still haven't had any checks bloods/weight/blood pressure etc. my mw said they will check the heartbeat at 17 weeks. 

Good luck Rhonda xx

Jacket sounds good, I just had home made veg soup and a cheese and ham toastie but couldn't eat the toastie as it was made in ne of those toaster bags. what a load of CRAP it doesnt melt the inside!! so couldn't eat it, going to get a toastie machine I think!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Hi ladies! Yep my scan is at 1pm today and right after is my first doc appt so not sure when I will get back but will let you all know how it went. Hope I get a pic!! Feeling a tiny bit nauseous this morning and just icky all over, ugh I hate feeling so down, usually I come out of it a bit by afternoon. I'm sure seeing LO today will cheer me up loads!

Hope everyone is doing well today and not feeling too terrible. Most of you are almost out of the first trimester so only a few weeks left to be sick, think on the positive side!! :hugs:


----------



## Jkelmum

I hav a jacket with cheese for lunch everyday wether i eat much of it or not at least i try 
Jue I had my bloods done at 8wks and I dont see my MW until 16 wks 12th jan for downs screening if we do it which we wont 
My sickness is easing today but I feel shatterd i could sleep for awk


----------



## Jkelmum

what time zone are you ? Rhonda


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Eastern US, so about 5 hours behind UK time, I think...its 8:30am here right now.


----------



## Jkelmum

Yep 5 hrs I was asking as it was past 1pm here so knew u wasnt in uk good luck xxx


----------



## Cariad_bach

1cre8tivgrl said:


> Hi ladies! Yep my scan is at 1pm today and right after is my first doc appt so not sure when I will get back but will let you all know how it went. Hope I get a pic!! Feeling a tiny bit nauseous this morning and just icky all over, ugh I hate feeling so down, usually I come out of it a bit by afternoon. I'm sure seeing LO today will cheer me up loads!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well today and not feeling too terrible. Most of you are almost out of the first trimester so only a few weeks left to be sick, think on the positive side!! :hugs:


Really hope all goes well hun and you get a nice piccie to show us .....if your scans at 1pm your time, will it be 6 pm our time?

Please rush hope to tell us how you got on.......im away from this evening until Sunday night and i want to here how you got on lol, if you cant i will have to get Serina to text me a update lol :hugs:


----------



## mrsholmes

I keep forgetting your in different country!

I dont know if im going to have the screening either....


----------



## Jkelmum

Well all was ok with me until 10 mins ago then I was so sick:cry: Its getting me down I cant wait for it to go I feel awful getting so fed up when other people are praying for MS to kick in ....Jue I wil text u any news ....Cath its all about personal choice :hugs:


----------



## Cariad_bach

Thanks Serina hun xxxx sorry to hear youve been ill again :(

Cath like Serina said its personal choice....i KNOW that not matter what i wouldn't risk having a amnio because i couldn't live with my self if somthing went wrong and i had a MC because of it.

I also know that id never terminate a Down syndrome baby, they thought my first child was because of some things that showed on the 20 week scan and i new then that it didnt matter to me.

So there for having the screening seems pretty pointless to me...just a added thing to worry about.

But for alot of people its really important for them to know...even if they wouldn't terminate to know and prepare can be really beneficial. xxx


----------



## happy mum

i agree jue, i've just seen consultant about my other prob and said not having 16 week bloods, they struggle to get any out of me in first place and i know i wouldn't terminate so pointless for me!! although i'll prob be nervous about 20 week scan more!.

good luck rhonda with scan!!!

so consultant said i should be able to give birth natural, which pleased about!!! did say may have probs with prolapse in later pg but hopefuuly if put feet up as much as pos should be ok. and have it operated on after birth. phew i'll be glad when that happens!
so going to have extra 28 and 34 week scans which pleased about too to check on growth!

on the sick front still nauseous but not been sick in a few days now so easing off for cond tri! yipee!!
not long now girls!!!


----------



## mrsholmes

thats what Im thinking, if I had the screening and it came back high risk id just worry? Also I couldn't go thro with a termination anyway, 

having some cramps tonight, not sure if its wind lol


----------



## happy mum

good trump cath!!! LOL, 
i'm a right windy pants at the moment, LOL but it gives you belly ache if keep it in...... as they say better out than in!! LOL!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I'm baaaaaccckk!! So baby is great :happydance: and has a nice strong heartbeat 169bpm...wow! If the old wives tale is true than that means I'm having a girl! Ok I know I'm stretching but hey a girl can dream can't she? I even got a pic for all of you, but it doesn't look much like a baby yet. They moved my date up, so I'm now 8weeks 5 days I'll need to change my ticker! My official due date is June 27th but will be having a scheduled c-section the week before, don't know when the def date will be yet though, maybe June 19th?? I didn't get to meet with my doc this time but will at my 12 week appt. Her nurse is super nice and the people at this place were great, so much more organized that the last doc office I used...liking this one a lot. So yay good news all around, here is the pic of my little girl :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







8w5d.jpg
File size: 88.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Jkelmum

great pic glad all went well 
hugs serina x


----------



## mrsholmes

glad it went well R xx:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Hunnyx10

glad all went well


----------



## BabeeAngel

i'm glad your scan went well 1cre8tivgrl :)
I was scheduled for my first prenatal tomorrow, but I got a call and they wanted to reschedule because the doctor has to do a c section ... so i rescheduled for next wednesday... 
I'm really emotional and all this annoyance with trying to get a doctor is making me down... first my original doctor died (rumor is he commited suicide) and no doctors in town want to take me until the offices figures out what they want to do... the doctor I'm going to is just a replacement... I want a permanent doctor, and feel like there isn't much I can do, due to the circumstances ....


----------



## lilmomof3

MUST BE ROUND LIGAMENT PAIN, omg ladies well woke up felt ok besides bb pain is back and then i rember having these cramps like a week ago, and now today again they been bugging me so i googled and found it to be round ligament pain, well i did laundry today so i was bending alot today no bleeding and the pain comes and goes its in the very inside of my hips and low pelvic very annoying and kinda painfull i have a super sensative pelvic area the doc told me about a year ago so what would be uncomfortable to some ppl will hurt me more he said, well any way took a bath and now im just waiting for kids to sleep so i can go to bed and hope the cramps go away, i feel like somone is steching my belly wow, gotta love pg, well ladies has anyone else had these they say there supposed to last only few min but mine are more like 20 min then gone when i stand up our walk slow but if i sit down they realy bother me i can lay down and they dont hurt that bad. i do rember having them a week ago its like once a week now i get hit with them im drinking water i read its supposed to help with the cramps and i didnt drink any water today so i got a big cup and im gunna slowly drink it,


----------



## mrsholmes

hey illmom maybe your doing to much? xx

How is everyone this morning?

Im going INSANE being off work! Ive planned to have a year off for maternity..........I hope the little one will keep me entertained!


----------



## Jkelmum

Cath lol yes the baby will keep u entertained lol
Rhonda Jue says congrats glad all went well and will catch up monday xxx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

mrsholmes don't worry about being bored hun, after kids there is no such thing anymore!! There are times when I wish I was bored! :rofl:


----------



## Baci

Hi everyone :wave:

I hope everyone is well.

I had my booking in appointment today. Was pretty much what I expected with regards to my pregnancy, I have to see a consultant a couple of times because of my past c-section and also they want me to attend a VBAC clinic. I said I'm about 80% sure that I want to have an elective c-section but I guess I'll keep an open mind until the clinic.

My poor DD wasnt too impressed by the whole thing. I had gotten there over half hour early as it was at the hospital and I had no idea where I was going or how long it would take me to get there. When I got there I said to the receptionist I'm early, shall I come back later or wait, she said wait and that I'd be seen earlier. 

Ended up waiting past my appointment time :dohh: and Violet was already bored before the midwife had even started asking me questions! But the time she'd finished taking all the details etc Violet was bored, tired and grumpy and as soon as she started taking my blood pressure burst into tears. It's amazing my blood pressure was normal! The midwife had to take Violet for a walk while they took my bloods. :blush:

She fell straight asleep as soon as I left the hospital!

Am glad your scan went well 1cre8tivgrl, I'm getting a bit impatient now as I dont have my scan until 3 December.


----------



## happy mum

glad all went well rhonda!!

so tired today had megga busy day yest, so off to bed v soon!
hope you all have a lovely weekend!X


----------



## lilmomof3

hormonal minute warning, 
well ladies im sitting here so upset and i know why this has been bugging the hell outa me so bad , im 11 weeks 2 days and i so much want to anounce my pg to evryone, but why cant i why why why,,,,,, its like im sitting here counting down the days and worring everyday like im waiting for somthing bad to happen i feel like im only hidding it so if when somthing bad happens then i wont feel like a moron for telling ppl .. i hate this what am i supposed to do. what is wrong, im almost 12 weeks heard heart beat by doc 2 days ago yes i know things can go wrong still but at any point in my pg things can go wrong. why i would post a thread but honeslty what the point ppl just read and dont even bother to reply i do my best to reply to ppl i dont even know i feel so alone a lot of times i sit and come on couple times a day to check did somone reply haha what the point of even making a thread any more, i sit at home all day i dont do anything i dont realy have any friends but 1 and she works 2 jobs. so i dont see her often its not like i have many ppl to tell its just bugging me


----------



## lilmomof3

ok ladies wanted to apolagize for my emotional melt down, im so hormonal. and got a little bit good news, iv been having a hard time with my doppler well i asked my brother if he could buy me one of ebay that has the digital screen since mine dont so who knows if i am hearing the heart beat our not, well i told him i just want that reasurance its ok i told him i will give him half money now and half later he has a pay pal act i dont well he looked at it and i didnt think he would go for it but then he was like ok i got it for you . omg i could cry ladies, i know it sounds stupid but i just need to see it to belive it. and this will help i do know that i may not hear it all the time but will you ladies check it out for me and tell me if this is a good one plz plz 
ill post a pic in a sec of it
https://i249.photobucket.com/albums/gg232/lilhell1/bdzb2.jpg
k ladies thats the one i picked out i dont know a lot on dopplers this one was advertized a lot on ebay so thought it was a good one ,,plz tell me what you think


----------



## bugalugs

Morning everyone! How are you all today?

Hey lilmom :hugs: i'm hormonal too! I had a bad dream and woke up crying! I also get lonely :cry: I'm always here if you want a chat! :hugs:

I don't know anything about dopplers, sorry :dohh: 

What are people upto this weekend? Anything exciting? My DH is on night shift again :( so i'm all alone :cry:

I find it a bit hard to fit into the time zones with everyone else lol, i'm in Cyprus which is 2 hrs ahead of the UK, so i'm probably either up too early or in bed too early :rofl:

Hey I won 2 items off ebay, a maternity mamas&papas top & leggings hehe x :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jkelmum

:hug: sorry ur both feeling down :hugs:
when u was posting lilmom it was 4am my time so i was in bed 
My hubby is on the late shift this weekend so not doing much
He as man flu:rofl:


----------



## mrsholmes

Im not sure illmom I dont know much about them, but my widwife said it could still be too early to hear properly they dont use them till 17 weeks otherwise the mothers could worry. I dont think im personally going to get one as I'll be on it ALL THE TIME:blush:

Serina - Man flu, and I bet he thinks the world is going to end,:rofl:

Hayley- Im not doing much my OH is off to football in a bit, so il probably iron or something:hissy:
I always seem to miss people as well! I do spend alot of time on facebook as well tho! Do you work? 
Top and leggings sound good, ive been living in mine!

cathx


----------



## bugalugs

Hey Cath, ironing sounds more exciting than what i'm doing :rofl: 

i'm not working at the moment out here, as I don't have 12 months left on the island I can't apply for any of the jobs on camp:hissy: 
I couldn't apply before as we weren't married:hissy::rofl:can't win:rofl:

I don't mind really, I've worked since I was 17 so that's nearly 20 years, it's nice to have a break :happydance: especially in the sun :happydance:

Oh gawd Serina :hugs: puttin up with man flu :hugs: I feel for ya girl :rofl:

I can't wait to get my sexy maternity leggings :rofl: wit wooooo!!!!!

What ya having for dinner tonight? I'm on jacket potato again, can't get enough of them, whats all that about? I'm going to turn into one!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bugalugs

Only me again:rofl:

I forgot to say my scan is on 11th Dec, I can't wait!!!!:happydance: 

Then I will go on facebook & tell everyone too!!! :happydance:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

oh lilmom its ok hun we are all super crazy hormonal right now, your so not alone!! I am sending you big :hugs: right now. and a shoulder to :cry: on if you need one. I am only 9 weeks and just told everyone (everyone except my work...still not ready for them to know just yet!) and was nervous about letting the cat out of the bag but once I did I started to feel much better. Your almost at the end of your 1st tri and you've seen your baby so I am sure everything is going to be just fine. If you want to tell people I say go for it! You will feel better once you do. :hugs: I don't know much about dopplers but that one looks good, it gives you a digital display of the heartrate, which I don't think I've seen on others? I think I will ask for one of these for Christmas for myself! Hope you feel better today hun!


----------



## lilmomof3

ladies thank you so so much for your support, it does mean so much to me i cant belive that i have found such nice friends like all of you it means the world to me . ya i wanted a doppler with a digital screan this way i could actully see the numbers im sure i am hearing the heart beat but its hard for me to not see the numbers i feel alitte better today i also had a bad dream last night cant remeber what it was all about but i know it was no good i woke up in a huge night sweat just drenched and could barrely breath . glad i cant realy rember the dream i just know it was no good, well the plan today is to do laundery and pick up the house. i hope all of you are doing good today too, and again thank you for everything it means a ton to me to have all of you


----------



## Jkelmum

Girls I am in heaven now dont laugh but I have fancied ready break for days but avoided it as the thought of milk mad me gip well I made it and ate the whole bowl the most ive eaten in wks it was lush ...I cant believe how exicted i am to have eaten lol


----------



## bugalugs

:happydance: hooray for readybreak :happydance: that's fantastic! hey and it's full of good stuff too!! :happydance:

mmmm, I might try it, i'm living off jacket potatoes at the minute :dohh:


----------



## BabeeAngel

this may sound stupid but what are Jacket potatoes? i'm kinda getting past the morning sickness... still a bit pukey but not nearly as bad... but starting to feel dizzy and having belly pains that feel like muscle cramps or something :S hard to explain.


----------



## Hunnyx10

they are potatoes baked in their skins and then cut in half and you eat with either butter or any filling of your choice hope this helps


----------



## BabeeAngel

oh... we called them baked potatoes in Canada... thanks :happydance:


----------



## massacubano

I do not text much. But, email buddy would be nice. I am due June 9 and this is child 5
Yes, we collect kids! :baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:

hey could of added my stepson in the count and his kids!:dohh:


----------



## massacubano

double posted opps!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

BabeeAngel said:


> oh... we called them baked potatoes in Canada... thanks :happydance:

thanks for asking BabeeAngel I too had no idea what it was either, we also call it a baked potato in the states.Isn't it funny how different things are just across the ocean?! :hugs:


----------



## bugalugs

lol sorry about that, we also call them 'baked potato' too, scrummy mmm xx


----------



## happy mum

hi just popping in to say hi!!!
talking about food mmmm... i'm just cooking sunday lunch can't wait.
serina glad ready break helping you, i want some now!!!
i'm 12 weeks today hooray!!!!
and by a miracle i don't feel sick any more, dare i say it????? i 'm starving all the time now though!!!
lets hope all your sickness goes tooo, can't believe i feel almost human again!!


----------



## amber20

lilmom i bought a baby sounds doppler with the digital screen and I just found the heartbeat yesterday. I had a scare yesterday. OH and I had intercourse in the a.m. and I noticed a spot of blood afterwards. (sorry TMI). I was so scared I had to look for the heartbeat. I found the heartbeat right above my pelvic bone close to the midline of my abdomen. 
I had to look up tips on finding the heartbeat because I couldn't at first and this is what I found. During the first stages of the pregnancy, place the Doppler probe just above the pubic hairline. As your pregnancy progresses, you will find the heartbeat higher up. Move the probe gently and very slowly.Lean the Doppler probe downward toward the pubic bone. Always use some Ultrasound gel while using the Doppler probe.
I hope that helps.


----------



## BabeeAngel

Just wondering if anyone else has had this... and what it means....
my stomach has been feeling really terrible... like muscle cramps, stretched muscle feeling for the last few days. should i get this checked?


----------



## mrsholmes

hey bee- I think cramping is normal it only isn't if it REALLY hurts, ive had a few cramps but it could have been wind lol!

amber- maybe it cos your cervix is softer- we still haven't done it im too scared!

Congrats happy mum!!! wish they hadn't put me back a week! my sickness is no where as bad as it was either!

welcome massacubano!!

Jue hope you had a good weekend!


----------



## lilmomof3

babeeangel- yes i feel mucle pain too i woke up today and both sides of my belly where realy sore mucle pain like , on a good note my bbs are killing me again and i felt a little bit of morning sickness i wouldnt worry about getting it checked out unless the pain is unbarble and is with blood you should be ok we are streching alot as we grow. hope you feel better soon hun,

amber20- thanks for the advice on the doppler it will help me a ton when i get it in the mail, thank you a ton i cant wait for it to come in the mail i tried the doppler i have and think i found the heart beat again the other day i could only hear mine then today i found one that was fast and sounded like galloping horses so im hoping it was it, wow i wish i had it today but gotta wait till next week it should be here . again thank you i will let all of you know when i get it and if i can find the heart beat , 

update on me , well im doing ok i did to much yet again yesterday with laundry and cleaning i went realy slow but still got cramps and back ake last night i used my heating pad it helped a ton woke up with mucle cramps like pulled mucle but slowly getting better i feel realy gassy too so that dont help much and my belly is gurgaling like im starving . so im getting closer to my 12 week mark i cant wait till that day im so gunna celebrate some how get a cake and make a nice family dinner to celebrate i hope i get my doppler b4 i hit 12 weeks, im realy thinking of going public maby on my 12 week mark too execialy if the doppler arives and i hear the heart beat that will take a huge relife off my mind . hope all you ladies are doing realy realy good today

HAPPY MUM- CONGRATS ON THE 12 WEEK MARK , CANT WAIT TILL I CAN JOIN YOU...


----------



## lilmomof3

PS when your ticker says 11 weeks and 6 days does that mean your 12 weeks our do you wait for it to say 12 weeks ? and then when you are 12 weeks are you technikly in your 2nd trimester i know you wait till 13 weeks b4 you move over too 2nd tri just wonderd when do you officaly say you are in 2nd tri is it when you are 12 weeks ? thanks ladies

found a web site that says your in 2nd tri when you start week 14 wow is that tru ? seems so far away to say im in 2nd tri hope it hurries


----------



## Jkelmum

Hiya all just had a hormonal rage and my hubby and my 13 yr old think I am crazy ! I just cooked rump steak chips with gravy and onion gravy for me ...i ate afew chips but cudnt face the steak ....The onion gravy was lush so i thought i would have few more chips with it later ...until hubby told 13yrold he cud eat MY gravy ! I felt like crying I tell you all ..so hubby is makin me some more but he was like u left the table i sed yes but after eating about 7 chips of course i would want more later lol ...i feel so daft but it drove me mad normally nobody but me eats onion gravy.

Lilmom your 12 wks from 12 wks from your lmp also classed as first trimester until wk 13 although some say 14 so i guess between 13~14 ya in limbo lol

bee cramping is normal but if it starts to really hurt or you bleed then go seek medical help

Cath glad sickness is easing off

happy mum woohoo 12wks bet thats a great releif xxxxx


----------



## happy mum

lilmom, when i had scan they moved me forward, i just can't change ticker/can't be bothered, so am a day more pg than ticker says!!! due 7th june! so sunday is my changeoverday! LOL!! 1 more week to second tri!! thas 13 weeks!

serina you stand your ground!!! nothing should come between a pregnant woman and her food!! LOL

glad your starting to feel better cath!!


----------



## amber20

also lilmom if you find that fast heartbeat again count the beats for 15 secs and times that by 4. The range should be inbetween 120 and 160.


----------



## BabeeAngel

thanks guys,
well I have an appointment on Wednesday for my first prenatal, so I'll make sure that things are ok on wednesday. i'm hoping i can get a scan, I know they are going to let me hear the heartbeat, but I would like to see something... hopefully get a picture, but i doubt it...
I found out that there is a place in canada where you can get a private scan, it's one of those 3d scans but they will tell you the sex of the baby if you want.... i want to know but my OH doesn't lol I guess they could just tell me and he can plug his ears lol
It costs around $200 canadian which isn't too bad. YAY


----------



## Cariad_bach

Hi all, im back and just trying to catch up on what ive missed!

Nat hun congrats on getting to 12 weeks,

Cath im glad at last the sickness is going hun,

Helen i ignore my ticker now lol, and 2nd tri is 13 or 14 weeks depending on what webbie you read,

Twyla i hope all goes well Wednesday hun, have the cramps stopped?

Serina hun you sound just like me, OH let my 5 year old eat my slice of cake yesterday when i went to the loo...i was gutted!!

I had a good weekend but im so ill, im full of cold and my head feels like its going to blow up :(


----------



## lilmomof3

THANKS ladies well we finaly got to count the beats on the doppler i have for now and we got a heart beat of 164 bpm so that has to be it, he found it 4 diffrent times, ahh but i still cant wait for my doppler to get here the person i bought it from only lives about 2 hours from here so im hoping they mailed it already i payed with pay pal so not sure how long it takes to get all threw, ill be checking mail daily, 
well we got our first snow fall today we got about 3 inches here it was cool to wake up and see it and its not cold out nice out and snowy im doing good today m/s kicked in eating to try to calm it down and constipation pains, and also de constipating so that dont help much. other than that i dont have many plans today hope all of you are doing good


----------



## bugalugs

Hi Ladies, 

I'm just popping in quickly to say hi.

I've come down with an awful cold and feel just rotten. I'm going back to bed and keeping wrapped up.

Hope you are all ok, and hopefully I will speak to you soon xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Hiya Hayley hun, i know how you feel hun....i feel like death, i just have to hang on in there for a couple more hours until i can get the kids to bed then i can curl up on the sofa with the quilt lol.
Hope you feel better soon hun :hugs:

Helen im glad the Doppler's working for you.......

........my OH is gonna be cross with you all!!!
Ive had to buy one......i couldn't resist! its only a cheep one so i cont know if it will work yet as the MW's didnt but hopefully soon,

Thing is my OH (who had banned me from getting one) doesn't have any idea yet...
..im gonna say you lot made me get it :rofl: :muaha:


----------



## mrsholmes

:rofl: when he hears the heartbeat he'll be ok!


seems like everyone has a cold get welll hayley and serina!!


----------



## amber20

Since we heard the heartbeat on our doppler my husband thinks my belly is a playmat for him. Every chance he gets he is trying to find the heartbeat. lol


----------



## Cariad_bach

amber20 said:


> Since we heard the heartbeat on our doppler my husband thinks my belly is a playmat for him. Every chance he gets he is trying to find the heartbeat. lol


Aww bless him, 
Thats what im hopeing my OH will be like....altho if im honest i got it more for the kiddies, i thought it might help them bond with and believe in the baby if they could hear it :blush:


----------



## mrsholmes

I want one now!!:hissy::hissy:

which is the best one
?


----------



## amber20

I have a Baby Sound fetal doppler and i really like it.


----------



## BabeeAngel

Cariad, i'm feeling a bit better, i'm thinking that I pulled some muscles from carrying something that I shouldn't have :S i relaxed all day yesterday and it feels a bit better today.


----------



## bugalugs

Hi guys, thanks for your get well wishes :hugs:

I'm probably being a worry wort but having a horrid stinking rotten cold wont hurt my bubs will it? What about a coldsore? I had one on my lip (I don't get the other kind!) 

Thanks guys :hugs: *sniffs*


----------



## Jkelmum

Hi Hayley your cold wont hurt baby hun but if you get a temp u must take paracetomol os a temp isnt good for baby ....I am still full of cold I also have coldsore on my lip too lol and a sty in my eye i feel like I am falling to bits and theres nothing worse then throwing up while ya nose is blocked


----------



## Cariad_bach

Hayley i worry to, especially with all the coughing pulling my stomach muscles but all the reading and googling ive done says the same as Serina, the cold wont hurt baby one bit but take paracetamol if you get a temp :hugs:

Twyla glad your feeling a little better hun xxx

Serina how are you now with your eating, are you keeping stuff down now?

Cath i wont recommend mine because its not great at all, it was one of the cheapest i could find but with Christmas and 3 kids im skint lol so anyway because its not a good one it says to start using it in the 2nd tri....i did have a go with it last night but nothing.


----------



## mrsholmes

I didnt think your could taketake paracetamol? When I went to the doctor with my back he told me not 2?


----------



## Jkelmum

Jue I am eating a little better although not much stays down ....going docs at 12 I dont want this to end up in my chest but thats wheres its going ...I am so scared of this happening again I spent most of my last preg in hospital due to my asthma been so bad i have used my nebuliser twice tday i know they will put me on steriods which really isnt good while pregnant


----------



## Jkelmum

Cath paracetamol is about only thing u can take study.s have shown its better then not taking it and having a temp as that can cause mc in first 12 wks


----------



## Cariad_bach

Cath its fine to take in 2nd and 3rd tri...in first tri its best to try to avoid it unless like Serina says you in danger of getting a temperature.

Serina good luck at the Docs hun, i feel for you, i had Asthma as a teenager but its gone now thankfully, its not nice tho and if you have a cold and bad chest you have to be really careful xxxxxx


----------



## mrsholmes

roll on 2nd tri!! I had a terrile headavhe yesterday would have killed for some!


----------



## celine

Hey everyone I have been missing in action for a bit, moved house and then last week was rough not keeping food down, but im back and ready to roll :)

You all have made me crave those jacket/baked potatoes!! How do you make them? What fillings you do use?


----------



## bugalugs

Hey guys thanks for putting my mind at rest about my snotty grotty cold & coldsores :)

I don't think I will need to take anything for it, but I will just go to my GP if I need too x

Hey Celine, hope your move went well & it wasn't too stressful!

It's really easy to make a baked potato, just wash a nice big potato (or two hehe) and prick it all over with a fork and put it in the oven about 200'C or gas mark 7 ish, until the outside is nice and crispy and the inside is cooked and fluffy, mmmm.

Some nice fillings are:

Butter, cheese, philadelphia, tuna & mayo, baked beans, chili, anything you fancy really!!! xx


----------



## happy mum

hi everyone, sounds like your all falling apart .. poor things! hope feeling better soon!!

not sure i dare say i feel well???? i'll end up ill tomorrow!

so after lots deliberations i decided i would have 16 week bloods just so i am preppared if i am high risk, wasn't with other 2 so hoping this one will be low risk too!!
was told by consultant to keep eye on blood pressure as was high last week, tried get appointment with midwife to get it checked this week...... her first available appointment is 22 december!! how riddiculous hope its not like this in late pg!!! so anyway booked to see nurse instead next week.


----------



## happy mum

just put a potato in oven, i'm fancying it with egg mayonaise!! only an hour to wait!!! just not the same done in microwave though are they!! sainsburys have packs of 4 baking pots for 50p bargain!!


----------



## bugalugs

ooh thats cheap! hehe think we are all having one :)

I was chatting to my hubs this afternoon about having the triple test, think I will be high risk anyway cos i'm 37. My husband doesn't think we should bother as we both want our bubs no matter what, but like you, happymum, I want to be prepared aswell. Oh I don't know what to do, i'm scared of the risk of miscarriage with the amniocentesis test.


----------



## celine

mmmm jacket potatoes...

I have a silly question for you all..its probably been brought up but maternity gear? When did you consider? My clothes are getting tight and uncomfy, but I dont have a job so i slob about at home alot and havent made friends here so no where to go just yet, but I have guests from South Africa from the 13th Dec and dont want to drag them to mommy-shops. Im scared of buying too early in case anything foes wrong with bubs..
I actually have an idea...maybe Ill wait til my next mw appointment and if all is well then (at 11wks+5) then it should be ok to get clothes right?


----------



## Cariad_bach

celine hun its nice to see you back with us, hope your move went well xxxxx


Nat i don't want the blood tests and ive never had them before.......but the MW is comming to see me the day before Christmas eve just in case i want it and the kids will be here, they love seeing me have blood taken from my arm so i might give in hand have it :rofl:

Helen im terrified of the idea of a amniocentesis test.....with my first they could see something on the scan that made them think she had Downs but i still wouldn't risk the scan...

..i fully understand why some women would want it tho xxxx


----------



## bugalugs

:) mmmm yeah, I might have egg mayo on mine too :)


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Hi girls!!

I thought I would share this safe and easy remedy for cold sores as I have tried it all and this is really the only thing that worked for me and its all natural so give it a try!! 

Hold an ice cube directly on the sore for 20 minutes. Use a washcloth to keep your fingers from melting it, but put the ice directly on the sore. Repeat this every three or four hours for a couple of days (until the sore is not "feverish" anymore). You won't ever get a cold sore there again. Depending on when you catch the cold sore, if you catch it early enough you may only need to ice it for a day...but it works so good, and the cold sore disappears quickly! Hope this will help some of you!


----------



## bugalugs

oops sorry I posted that a bit late! xx

Yeah the amnio test scares me a bit too, I think I'm just going to see what happens but preparing myself to be high risk cos i'm 37. I get a bit scared googling it, they make it sound like as I'm over 35 then I will have a baby with abnormalities/downs! that can't be true!

I already got a few maternity bits, some bump bands (after Jue showed me how to wear them :rofl:) and a few tops and a nice cardigan :)


----------



## bugalugs

Thanyou so much for that advice 1cre8tivgirl, I get them now and again & I will try that next time! :hugs:


----------



## Cariad_bach

Hayley DONT GOOGLE!!!! stay off it hun lol xxxxxx


Thanks for the tip Rhonda, how are you now hun?


----------



## bugalugs

Cariad_bach said:


> Hayley DONT GOOGLE!!!! stay off it hun lol xxxxxx
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip Rhonda, how are you now hun?

hehe, thanks Jue, you are so right - no more googling for bugsta!! xx


----------



## happy mum

yeah i'm just having bloods to either put mind at rest or prepare myself, no way would have amnio, but like you say jue i understand those that do its just not for me!

i have to admit to wearing mat trousera already, belly just too uncomfy in old jeans, use bump band tp hold them up though!! lol, will need mat tops soon too, boobs massive and with growing belly i'll def be in them by xmas!, can eat more then and no one will know!! lol


----------



## happy mum

by the way i'm 35!!
got lots friends over 35 and 40 all who have healthy babies!! don't worry yourself!!


----------



## Jkelmum

Hi all bk from docs think I may as well move in !! I have been told go home rest take antibiotics and steriods :cry: my poor baby ...i am not even 10 wks yet :cry:


----------



## mrsholmes

Never Google It:rofl:

I like cheese and coldslaw on jackets. Mind you I just had curry sauce and chips:happydance: im going to be massive!!!

Serina- Im sure everything will be fine your not far off 12 weeks :hugs:

Ive just ordered to tops off next- but seriously everything in maternity is for over 50's!! where are the fashionable clothes!

welcome back Celine


BTW does anybody know how maternity jeans work theres a button and elestic with holes randomly???


----------



## bugalugs

oh Serina you poor luv :hugs: hope the anti b's kick in soon so you start to feel better, you have been through the mill!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs:happy mum, thankyou, that's reassuring to hear, i'm defo NOT googling anymore! :)


----------



## bugalugs

mrsholmes said:


> Never Google It:rofl:
> 
> I like cheese and coldslaw on jackets. Mind you I just had curry sauce and chips:happydance: im going to be massive!!!
> 
> Serina- Im sure everything will be fine your not far off 12 weeks :hugs:
> 
> Ive just ordered to tops off next- but seriously everything in maternity is for over 50's!! where are the fashionable clothes!
> 
> welcome back Celine
> 
> 
> BTW does anybody know how maternity jeans work theres a button and elestic with holes randomly???

gawd I dunno about mat jeans! I have ordered some tho 'new look' ;)hehe - hey Jue'll know!:happydance:;)


----------



## Cariad_bach

Aww Serina hun at least your going to be getting well....i no you didnt want to take stuff but they wouldn't give it to you if it wasn't safe :hugs:

Cath ive never had it on Maternity stuff but my kids cloths have something like what you describe and you just pick the hole that fits you best and as you get bigger keep changing to a hole that gives you more room xxxx


----------



## Jkelmum

Its not safe my poor baby can become addicted to it ...ethan needed scbu hopefully i wont need after 12 wks as thats when i will have to hav them the whole way thru


----------



## Cariad_bach

serina27 said:


> Its not safe my poor baby can become addicted to it ...ethan needed scbu hopefully i wont need after 12 wks as thats when i will have to hav them the whole way thru

Aww no hun im sorry i didn't realise.......all i can say is the Docs must think your really poorly to be giving you that :hugs:
Take it easy hun....have they signed you off work?


----------



## bugalugs

I didn't realise either Serina :hugs: I hope you get better soon xx

Jue thanks for the tip on jeans! I'm going to try that when mine arrive :thumpup:

I'm still snotty but not feeling as bad as last night. Still, my hubs is making my tea hehe x


----------



## lilmomof3

is it here yet, hehehe im impatient i wanna be 12 weeks, and im a little confused, my ticker says i will be 12 weeks tommrow but doc says 12 weeks thursday so now im thinking 2 more days. its itchin me so bad to go do my myspace and anounce my pg to all of my family there and friends i heard heart beat again last night and today and i think i felt the baby move a tiny bit when i was listening to the heart it kicked the thing and i felt it , im so excited, and i think i found the perfect backround for my myspace im gunna take a pic of my kids holding the ultra sound pic and use it as my back round , any way woke up with a realy sore throat and snotty nose im getting sick . other than that got m/s realy good today and bbs are sore, hope everyone else is doing good miss you all


----------



## Jkelmum

Yeah its a case of am nebulised to the max so no more they can do after 5 days if no better i will be hospitalised ...trying to stay postive sorry if my last post sounded off I am just stresed and worried x


----------



## Cariad_bach

Serina hun you allowed to sound off with us :hugs: thats what were here for hun and TBH if i was in your shoes right now id be very bloody stressed.
I just really hope that you manage to improve quickly hun xxxx :hug:


Aww Helen are you getting this dreaded bug to? 
For gods sake hun TELL EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!! lol your only 2 days of your 12 week marker id say your ok :hugs:


----------



## lilmomof3

caraiad,,thank you i want to but im still scared too, i need a push ladies, hahah man if its this hard for me to spill the beans i can imagin when i have to go to 2nd tri cuz im gunna miss evryone in first tri so much you guys will have to push me outa here lol.. im thinking on it i have to clean today so ill be thinking of telling evryone it doesnt help i have my doppler so im laying in my room all day playing with it, lol. thanks for the encourage ment it means a lot im gunna take some new belly pics for my myspace that will help too. i cant wait to tell my family omg its gunna be fun..


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Cariad_bach said:


> Hayley DONT GOOGLE!!!! stay off it hun lol xxxxxx
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip Rhonda, how are you now hun?

I am doing better the last 2 days I think my little phase of nausea has past :yipee: I was much luckier this pregnancy than with my last as (knock on wood) I haven't been sick yet! Have been pretty lazy with this pregnancy though..but I did manage to stay up until 9pm last night which is a record for me lately, have been in bed before 8 for the last 2 months so wow!! Hope the nausea stays away!

Hope all you girls are drinking plenty and getting your rest, I worry that I will be sick shortly as DH has a nasty cough/cold thing...I keep telling him to stay away :rofl:


----------



## ClaireyF

Hiya girlies, popping my head in to say 'hi'! Hope everyone is feeling greeeaaat!! xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Yay Clairey its about time you found us :hugs:

Helen have you told people yet?

Rhonda im glad your sickness has passed hun, im going to bed early to...i like watching im a Celebrity tho so im having to stay up for that!

Did anyone ever hear from Kat?


----------



## Jkelmum

Nope she never answerd my pm hope shes ok , Feeling very hormonal tday spent most of tday very teary, 2 days of steroids and no sickness grr that worry,s me


----------



## ClaireyF

I have a feeling that i did join this group but then unsubscribed coz i wasn't keeping up! I really can't wait til June!! I'm sooo excited and time is going soooo slowly!! xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Serina does your chest feel any better tho?

Clairey dont worry about keeping up, im never online at weekends and i miss loads but i just scan the messages and ignore them!!! :rofl:
Lol only joking xxxxxxx


----------



## Jkelmum

A little i got 240 on my peek flow so its up on yesturday


----------



## lilmomof3

havent told them yet but im going to do it today, im getting excited i found the perfect pg backround for my myspace and i got a couple belly pics ready to post and my ultra sound pics all ready just getting ready to post it to my family. im nervoes lol im actully 12 weeks tommrow confusd on it a bit doc says due june 11 so i put that in the ticker maker and its saying im 12 weeks today. but ill go by the doc so tommrow im officaly 12 weeks , yippee it feels like new years at midnight tonight im 12 weeks, im so happy i made it this far heard the heart beat again today the little bugger moved from the left side where it was yesterday to the right side today i swear it likes my hips lol but i will let all of you know how it goes after i due my myspace ,thank you all of you


----------



## hexyewdancer

My baby is due 3rd June. Im having a scan at 16 weeks so will hopefully find out the sex then.

Always wanted a June baby and what was even better is that the baby is a honeymoon one.


----------



## ClaireyF

hexyewdancer said:


> My baby is due 3rd June. Im having a scan at 16 weeks so will hopefully find out the sex then.
> 
> Always wanted a June baby and what was even better is that the baby is a honeymoon one.

lets hope your little baby doesnt decide to come a few days early then! xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Serina what was it yesterday? im glad it a little better anyway hun,

Helen let us know what there reaction is wont you xxx


hexyewdancer (sorry hun i dont know your real name) congrats on your BFP, like Clairey said lets hope she/hes not a few days early lol, do you have a date for your scan?


----------



## mrsholmes

Hello!!

welcome hexyewdancer!

Hi Claire F!

How you feeling today Serina?

Ive been out all day, had my hair done this morning, cut and dyed with an organic colour, then went to tay barns with my parents then went shopping looking for ANOTHER dress for my friends wedding on saturday, since the one I bought is too small and my mother said I look like pansy potter in it!!:cry: Im finding this weight gain a little difficult.....:hissy:

Hayley are you feeling better today?


----------



## celine

Yea the weight gaining is sucky, at this stage I dont look preggers i look fat!
Tried the elastic thru the button-hole trick on my jeans today and very happy with the results :)


----------



## mrsholmes

I have bought maternity jeans bugger it! and they are long length:happydance:


----------



## Jkelmum

It was 200 yesturday 240 today below 230 is in need of hospital treatment ....lets pray its up tomorrow ...thrown up my tea so happy lmao how sad am i ? going to bed its been a very long day of lots of tears these hormones are driving me cray x


----------



## lilmomof3

hello ladies, well i did it i anounced my pg on myspace, my sis left a comment but she already new, no one has been on yet to see it im hoping they see it soon iv waited 12 weeks to do this, lol... i feel better being able to tell ppl . hope everyone is good


----------



## mrsholmes

way hey illmom!

At last there is some improvement:hugs:


----------



## BabeeAngel

Had my first prenatal today... and I got to hear the baby's heartbeat :) I was so happy and it is finally starting to feel real... the doctor told me that either I'm further along than he thought by up to 4 weeks, or I'm having twins.. he said that my uterus was the size of a cantelope... lol so I told him that I can't be too much further along cause I moved here on August 29th... and my last period was from sept 5th to around the 12th... so I get to go for an ultrasound to see how far along I am and to get a new due date :)


----------



## lilmomof3

hey ladies hope you all have a great thanksgiving tommrow, 
well just had a tiny ? for all of you, the last few days if i stand a lot or walk a lot towards the end of the day im getting terrible streching cramps on the very very inside of both of my hips, to the point i cannot walk they feel better if i lay down and rest or sit but i litterly cannot stand i know the babys ok , i have my doppler just wondering do any of you get this, its starting to scare me and bug me im not bleeding it just feels like very bad streching pain, iv had a c section in the past and also 2 abdominal surgeries since then in the last 5 years iv read some where online that if you have had kids before and surguries on your pelvic that you will feel alot of ligament pain worse than some ladies, just bugs me and makes me wanna cry cuz i cant do anything if i stand for more than 30 min the pain kicks in . thanks ladies


----------



## bugalugs

Morning girls, how is everyone? Ready for christmas???!!! Happy Thanksgiving to you if you are celebrating in US! 

Thanks Cath, I'm feeling much better, still snotty though! lurvly! How are your new jeans? Comfy?

Hi lilmom, I don't know about the pain in your hips but my midwife told me that all our ligaments soften so standing for a long time is probably putting strain on them? I have been getting stretching/pulling and the odd twinge, which does get worse if I have been walking around for a while or have been in the same position for too long!

I'm going food shopping today, with my snotty cold and husband haha. 

My ms has eased off a little bit now, is that normal? hows everyone elses????


----------



## Jkelmum

Morning 

Lilmom great you have told people 

Babee its great to hear the heartbeat isnt it

Hayley my ms as calmed down not sick at all then at tea time i was just the once

My peekflow is 190 hoping it will go up later although i feel like poop and bringing loads of crap up off my chest ...good sign that I am clearing it I hope , No ms this morning which is ok as it wont help my chest throwing up all day 

10 wks today wooohooo


----------



## Cariad_bach

Serina hun get that gunk up and try it again later hun, my chest has been really bad in a morning so fingers crossed you will have 240 or more by dinner, Im glad your not sick anymore tho hun, you need to keep your strength up :hugs:


Cath ignore your mum hun.......i saw mine at the weekend (not seen her for a few months as she lives 3 and a half hours away) and one of the first things she said to me was " well if i didn't know you were pregnant id know by looking at your face, its really filled out alot" :cry: shes then told all my family about how much my bloody face has filled out :hissy:
Hope you have a nice time at the wedding....does everyone know your pregnant yet?



Helen glad you told everyone hun, Hope the cramps and pain goes better tho hun, it cant be much fun at all when you've other kids to run round after.


Hayley have fun shopping today hun, yer i think that MS should ease off for all of us from now on....well mine had i think, i just get confused with with the bad cold and feeling sick from all the snot ive swallowed!!


Hi Twyla, glad your prenatal went well......oooh twins would be exciting, but so would being moved forwards by 4 weeks lol, whens your scan going to be do you know?


celine hun im sure you look great, dont worry it wont belong before we start 'glowing' lol xxxx


----------



## mrsholmes

I cant wait for this glowing phase...lol

Yes everyone knows.as soon as I said I wasn't drinking people would have guessed anyway, so we told everyone straight away!

im going food shopping today........I hate it!


----------



## celine

I wanna glow too! I cant wait for my bump to pop :)


----------



## amber20

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## happy mum

hi everyone!
happy thanksgiving to us girls!!
lilmom, aches and pains v common in pg, my hips have been feeling very loose lately, bit worried as had spd in first pg so hoping its not that, only hurts as stand up after sitting.

cath and jue, mums!!! aghhhh!!! you'd think as fellow women they'd have a bit of compassion, my mum is just the same!!!

serina hope you're ok take it easy!!!
good luck with scan, exciting may be twins!!! first for june babies!!

and lets hope we all start glowing soon!!!..... we could always try ready break!!! lol!!


----------



## lilmomof3

thank you ladies, well heres the thing i know it must not be somthing to worry about cuz i dont get it when i wake up our most of the day its late afternoon and night is the worst and ussaly im laying down most of the day its when i start walking around cooking and what not it bothers me. i hope it gets better too. well im obsed with hearing the heart beat woke up and found it right away baby beating at 162 today . hope you all have a great thanksgiving .


----------



## Cariad_bach

Happy thanksgiving Amber,
I wish we did it in the UK, i think its a great idea to spend a day just being thank full for what you have xxx


Hiya Nat hun, how have you been?


Helen its great that you can find your baby's heart beat....wish i could!

Well i feel sick again,
I thought id passed that.....i was gagging cooking the kids tea and to make it worse they hardly ate any because there all ill with this dam cold!


----------



## Hunnyx10

well ladies sorry i not been around 

had good news today after getting alittle upset at hospital today they gave me a scan and yay i saw heart beat so beanie is doing good 

im so happy i just cant believe its ok now

happy thanks giving to all U S ladies


----------



## Cariad_bach

Hiya Hunny, been wondering where you were :hugs:
Im really pleased your scan went well, do you have a piccie to show us? xxxx


----------



## ClaireyF

congratulations hunny!! just noticed that your having #10!!! what a big family!! i think ive got a lot of catching up to do!xx


----------



## Hunnyx10

No scan piccy as i wasnt supposed to have thi one, but because i got upset after my loss in june they let me have a quick look to make sure there was a heartbeat.. my dating scan is on the 8th Dec so i will be able to get piccy then

thanks ladies this has been the most stressfull pregnancy i have had to endure, but we are so happy now


----------



## happy mum

hi
jue thanks for askin' doing ok now so long as i don't get hungrey. rubbish your feeling ill again, hopefully it will of gone by 14 weeks seems another sickness ending landmark. if the kids are ill maybe you have a bit of what they have making ms worse?

hunney, glad your scan went well, such a releif to see hb!

wish i had a dopler too, skint at mo, dh a gardener so really quiet at mo, so no extras allowed! i'd prob just get obsessed though. although so busy with my 2 little horrors, don't get chance to think much. my 2 half year old being a nightmare at mo, and little one busy biting any poor child he sees at playgroup, then grins leaving me to appologise to cross parents , little bugger. good job i love em'!! and with them up before 6am everymorning i'm knackered!! i dear that turned into a moan.. sorry!


----------



## ClaireyF

happy mum said:


> although so busy with my 2 little horrors, don't get chance to think much. my 2 half year old being a nightmare at mo, and little one busy biting any poor child he sees at playgroup, then grins leaving me to appologise to cross parents , little bugger. good job i love em'!! and with them up before 6am everymorning i'm knackered!! i dear that turned into a moan.. sorry!

aww i cant wait for all that!! lol


----------



## happy mum

yeah they are cute, thanks clare! just a handful that scares me about coping with another baby, and i was just starting to be able to go the lou again on my own!! be getting the playpen out again !!! keep baby safe from fangs!! lol!!


----------



## Hunnyx10

has anyone heard from kitekat?


----------



## kittiekat

Hi everyone!!

I am so sorry I haven't been able to update u all before now. The area I live in lost a major internet/phone system so we have been without for two weeks! 
I feel blessed u have all been thinking about us, thank you so much guys!

Well I went for my scan two weeks ago and we saw a beautiful heart beat. The other twin had grown but there was no heart beat, doc not sure if it is just developing slower or whether it is not viable.

I go again tomorrow to see if we can see a heart beat on twin b, I will be 9+5 then. I am ok with whatever happens, I am a firm believer in what's meant to be etc. I am so amazed that I have one heart beat to be truthful it is helping to keep focused on the most important thing in all this...I am still pregnant and will hopefully have a baby!

Thanks again for all your thoughts, hopefully my internet will be back this weekend (using my sisters at the month lol)

Talk soon,

Kat


----------



## mrsholmes

Thats fab news Kat:happydance::happydance:
Gald to have you back xx


----------



## Hunnyx10

yay at least your ok

good luck for tomorrow


----------



## Jkelmum

Kat great to see to was worried for you good luck tomorrow xxx


----------



## BabeeAngel

Hi girls ! my scan is on monday at 9:30 I'm so excited to see my little baby or maybe babies... see the thing is i can't be more than 2 weeks ahead of when I thought I was due ol because I had just moved here after being away from my boyfriend for a few months when I thought my original conception date was. Well here's hoping for twins!


----------



## Jkelmum

Hiya all tday is day 4 on steroids and antibiotics and i feel a little human fingers crossed its a sign of things to come xxx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Aww Kat hun thanks goodness your back with us, we were getting really worried about you :hugs:
I really hope everything goes well with your scan hun, ive everything crossed for you xxx

Cath hun how are doing now?

Sering hows your chest today? whats the Peak flo saying?

Ooh Nat the biting thing, i feel sorry for you on that one, my first 2 didn't do it but Katie thinks shes a dog (shes a little bit weird!!) and shes done it a few times, Thankfully shes stopped now (good old Naughty step worked a treat lol)

Twyla you must be so excited, i bet this weekend going to drag, fingers crossed for 2 beans for you hun xxxxxxx


----------



## Cariad_bach

serina27 said:


> Hiya all tday is day 4 on steroids and antibiotics and i feel a little human fingers crossed its a sign of things to come xxx


Glad your feeling a bit better hun :hugs: got everything crossed, do you stop taking them tomorow all being well?


----------



## Jkelmum

:cry: I was caughing and just threw up all over I couldnt stop it BUT it was all green crap so maybe my chest will be clearer now ...Ive had a shower and ethan wrecked the bathroom :rofl: My peek flow was 250:happydance:


----------



## Cariad_bach

serina27 said:


> :cry: I was caughing and just threw up all over I couldnt stop it BUT it was all green crap so maybe my chest will be clearer now ...Ive had a shower and ethan wrecked the bathroom :rofl: My peek flow was 250:happydance:

Yay fantastic :happydance: (not the throwing up altho that does sound better out than in, and not ethan wrecking your bathroom either bless him)
Wow 250......keep doing what your doing hun, your getting there :hugs:


----------



## Jkelmum

Thanks Jue its great as I can stop my pills tomorrow BUT its wether my body is behvaving off them or not that matters so by monday i shall know i think , Poor ethan i had to take him with me as theres just him n me in he is scared of the shower so he was very good for mummy while i got sick out my hair


----------



## celine

awww shame sweety xxx


----------



## Michelle&Bump

Morning all, im new.

Due about 30th June with my first :)


----------



## ClaireyF

welcome! whens your dating scan? xx


----------



## Michelle&Bump

Thanks :) my first scan is on the on the 18th december , i cant wait :)


----------



## ClaireyF

thats not too far off now :D lets hope they let you stay in the June buddies section and dont move your edd back into july.x


----------



## Michelle&Bump

yeah i know, if my baby is early it might come on my birthday thats aon the 25th june , hee hee that would be a wicked birthday pressy lol


----------



## ClaireyF

woo fingers crossed!x


----------



## Cariad_bach

serina27 said:


> Thanks Jue its great as I can stop my pills tomorrow BUT its wether my body is behvaving off them or not that matters so by monday i shall know i think , Poor ethan i had to take him with me as theres just him n me in he is scared of the shower so he was very good for mummy while i got sick out my hair


Aww hun poor you and poor Eithen, hope you dont need them tomorow hun xxxx

Hiya Michelle and welcome xxxxx


----------



## Hunnyx10

hello michelle and welcome

congratulations on your pregnancy


----------



## mrsholmes

Hunny glad the scan went well!

welcome michelle!

I think better out than in Serina!!

doing good today, met up with my assistant in work to catch up, CANT WAIT to go back!!

2nd scan for me on monday at 2pm!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Ooh Cath scan time again, hope it all goes well hun, cant wait to see the piccie xxxx


----------



## mrsholmes

thanks, ill get my friend to scan them both on monday. wonder if they will put me forward again!?!


----------



## happy mum

kittekat ... thank goodness you and baby ok, was really starting to think worst, such a releif, fingers crossed for baby b!! X

hello michelle and welcome!!

cath how come your having another scan???........ i want one!! lol!!

serina like the others said better out than in!! kids eh my house is a tip, dh watched them this am so got a shower in peace... what a luxury!!! hopefully you'll be ok without the steroids!!

how you doing today jue?? still feeling puke??? my little boy is only 17 months and has no idea about naughty step, thinks everything is funny, he was pulling hair today at playgroup, slightly better than biting?? i think?? put little girl on naughty step, she likes it, if i tell her off she says i go my step mummy, with smile on her face..... i fighting a loosing battle!! any other suggestions?? really want to be back in control in next couple months, seem to have lost it with feeling so crap, let them get away with too much!! do you have any tips?? being a pro??


----------



## happy mum

just wondering theres a few in this june buddies with lots kiddy winks, how they coped with 3 and more and tips on coping??


----------



## Hunnyx10

for me it was having a good routine, but routine is not for everyone

i have certain days to do certain jobs, and so i get to spend time with kiddies 

hope this helps


----------



## Cariad_bach

Cath are you going to let us have a go at Gender Nub prediction? (cant do it on my scan because i cant see the Nub :( )

Nat im no pro lol....im just strict and mean :muaha:
No in all honesty the only reason the Naughty step works for my lot is they hate being out of things ant the stairs are separate in our house so they feel really left out of things, i don't use it much tho, only for causing physical injury to others.....i prefer withholding sweats and stuff,
But your boys only 17 months, still a baby bless him, these so cute at that age arnt they.....so full of them selves one minute and clinging to your leg the next :cloud9:


----------



## Cariad_bach

happy mum said:


> just wondering theres a few in this june buddies with lots kiddy winks, how they coped with 3 and more and tips on coping??


TBH for me it was take each day at a time and try to see the funny side of everything :)
Things just fall into place after a while xxxx


----------



## happy mum

thanks will try harder!!! i think i do too many groups!! every morning, so knackered when get in, need more time at home. hate all the in out of car thing with car sets etc and buggies. need to re think my routine!


----------



## happy mum

LOL. thats the trouble!! i laugh too much!! then they don't take me serious!! i'm saying its not funny, then start laughing!!! then they laugh !!!


----------



## ClaireyF

aww i love reading all the 'complaints' thats what im looking forward to. in a few years time i'll be moaning that i have no 'me' time or complaining that kids are biting each other. i'm so excited! xx


----------



## happy mum

Its a good rollercoaster ride claire!!, its a good job they're cute babies first before they turn into little monkeys!!


----------



## Jkelmum

Ethan is 21months and yesturday threw his crisps at me and I said thats naughty u dont throw he proceed to sit on the bottom stair and cry bless him , then hugged me and said so so dada lol he calls me dada as he calls his dummy mummy lol

up to now having 3 kids as been easy as there is a age gaps between them ethan is gunna be 2 and iam dreading such a small gap


----------



## Cariad_bach

serina27 said:


> Ethan is 21months and yesturday threw his crisps at me and I said thats naughty u dont throw he proceed to sit on the bottom stair and cry bless him , then hugged me and said so so dada lol he calls me dada as he calls his dummy mummy lol
> 
> up to now having 3 kids as been easy as there is a age gaps between them ethan is gunna be 2 and iam dreading such a small gap


I think little age gaps are lovely, there's only 13 months between my 1st and 2nd,

And when my 3rd was born i had 3 kids all under 3...it was great, 

Now there so much fun and their all into similar things,
I think its going to be hard with this wan because there a bigger age gap (my youngest will nearly be 4 by the time shes/hes born so im worried Baby will always be left out.


----------



## ClaireyF

baby wont be left out, the others will probably look after it and enjoy playing with baby toys again! x


----------



## mrsholmes

OMG Jue 3 children under 3!!:shock:

Im being a bit dim but whats a Gender Nub prediction? and whats the nub??:dohh:

I had a dream last night that I had the baby, and I forgot about it and went to work and left it in the moses basket all day:shock:


----------



## mrsholmes

forgot to say

I had a early scan cos I said I didn't know when my last period was, and I was on the pill and I hadn't had a break for ages. I know its bad but I thought tough I pay enough bloody tax (£600 a month!!!)

so the one on my is my 12 week scan to measure the neck etc


----------



## bugalugs

Hey you guys, just dropped in :) just finished catching up on missed chat, hi to newbies, congrats :)

I'm still snotty, not sleeping well as choke on snot in night, mmmmm lurvly lol.
oh and my bb's are like boulders, very sore, and huge, but hubs thinks they are great :rofl:

Other than that i'm fine & dandy and can't wait til Christmas hehe. My scan date is now 15th Dec, the consultant has had to re-arrange his workload, how dare he!!!! ;) xx


----------



## bugalugs

hehe, i've had some well freaky dreams aswell this week, the worst one was my bubs was in a see through pencil case swimming around in the water!! eeeeeerrrrr i'm such a freak!!! and he/she was blinking at me :rofl:


----------



## ClaireyF

bugalugs said:


> hehe, i've had some well freaky dreams aswell this week, the worst one was my bubs was in a see through pencil case swimming around in the water!! eeeeeerrrrr i'm such a freak!!! and he/she was blinking at me :rofl:

that is freaky!! xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Claire my 6 year old will be like that, she wants to feed it, sleep with it etc.......bet she changes her mind after the first night of being kept awwake lol xxx







mrsholmes said:


> OMG Jue 3 children under 3!!:shock:
> 
> Im being a bit dim but whats a Gender Nub prediction? and whats the nub??:dohh:
> 
> I had a dream last night that I had the baby, and I forgot about it and went to work and left it in the moses basket all day:shock:

Lol i have dreams like that to!!

Gender Nub prediction is guessing the baby's gender from the angle of the Nub at the 12 week scan....read this;

https://baby2see.com/gender/external_genitals.html

Scroll down to 'Angle of the dangle'

And see this
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-club/48230-gender-nub-prediction.html
(ps i like the new piccie xxx)





Hayley Im sorry to hear you still have the snot bug....not too long now until your scan xxxxx


----------



## bugalugs

ClaireyF said:


> bugalugs said:
> 
> 
> hehe, i've had some well freaky dreams aswell this week, the worst one was my bubs was in a see through pencil case swimming around in the water!! eeeeeerrrrr i'm such a freak!!! and he/she was blinking at me :rofl:
> 
> that is freaky!! xxClick to expand...

I know! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## mrsholmes

Cariad_bach said:


> Claire my 6 year old will be like that, she wants to feed it, sleep with it etc.......bet she changes her mind after the first night of being kept awwake lol xxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsholmes said:
> 
> 
> OMG Jue 3 children under 3!!:shock:
> 
> Im being a bit dim but whats a Gender Nub prediction? and whats the nub??:dohh:
> 
> I had a dream last night that I had the baby, and I forgot about it and went to work and left it in the moses basket all day:shock:
> 
> Lol i have dreams like that to!!
> 
> Gender Nub prediction is guessing the baby's gender from the angle of the Nub at the 12 week scan....read this;
> 
> https://baby2see.com/gender/external_genitals.html
> 
> Scroll down to 'Angle of the dangle'
> 
> And see this
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-club/48230-gender-nub-prediction.html
> (ps i like the new piccie xxx)
> 
> 
> 
> thats very confusing!!! yes have a go!?! still dont get it.......:rofl:Click to expand...


----------



## lilmomof3

hey ladies, well the cold thats going around got me too, it started with a sore throat and now is a full blown cold, sucks to be sick and pg . its worst at night cant breath threw my nose. well hope all is well with everyone else, im cleaning again today but i got help my brother came over and helped clean up its so nice of him to help me im going slow so i dont get the cramps again. and taking many breaks well ladies i will check with you all later,


----------



## bugalugs

hey lilmom the colds awful isn't it!? A few of us have it now! I can't get a good nights sleep cos of my snotty nose, great hehe.
Your brother is a star!!! Send him to mine when he's done! I've got some cleaning needs doing too! :) take care xx :hugs:

That's a nice photie Cath :)

Have a good weekend everyone if I don't come online :) xx


----------



## applegirl

:hi: ladies!!!!!

Just dropping by to visit - can't beieve you are almost through frist tri!! :wohoo: 

Kittiekat - was overjoyed to read that the doc saw a good heartbeat. Sending you happy peaceful thoughts. :hugs: Let us know how you are doing. 

Mrsholmes - looking forward to seeing that scan. 

Jue and lilmom- been checking out some lovely pics of your bumps :)

Everyone else- sending you lots of love, and wishes for good sleeps and happy days. 

I had my natural killer cells test today. It hurt - ouch!! Glad it is over and looking forward to some chrsitmas BD'ing - wish me :dust: for a new year's :bfp:


----------



## Cariad_bach

Pamela hun its good to see you :hugs:
I keep having little checks in TTC Buddies just to see how you and Ju are getting on, i miss you guys xx :hugs:
Sorry your test hurt....when do you get the results?
Im praying that Santa's going to be sending a little extra magic your way this month hun xxxx :dust:

Helen hun take care of your self with this dam cold...have your kiddies got it yet?

Hayley you to hun, hopefully by the end of the weekend we will all be better xx :hugs:


----------



## happy mum

good luck apple girl, lovely to hear from you!!
hope everyone has great weekend. XX


----------



## mrsholmes

hey Apple- nice to see you (although I have been updating myself on your journal)

Thanks Hayley it was taken a week or so ago at an engagement party, ive put on 1.5 stone since my wedding thats the only tidy one I could find!!


I wont be on tomorrow as im at a wedding and i have to fight my OH for the laptop when hes home! cant believe im going back to work on monday!!


----------



## meldmac

Hope you don't mind me joining the thread!! I'm due June 28th if my dates are correct. I'm so excited for this as I've been wanting this for so long. Hope everyone is doing well.

Mel


----------



## ClaireyF

meldmac said:


> Hope you don't mind me joining the thread!! I'm due June 28th if my dates are correct. I'm so excited for this as I've been wanting this for so long. Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> Mel

welcome! x


----------



## chelle81

got my nuchal scan dec 16th then midwife 17th busy week will know my dates then too! xx


----------



## kittiekat

Hi everyone, 

Just a quick note while I'm at my sisters, we have one very healthy and wiggly baby!

The other twin is being reabsorbed but I am ok with it all. I keep reminding myself that things happen for reasons we can't comprehind sometimes.

I am over the moon with one healthy baby, got my 12 week scan in three weeks so looking forward to that.

I am full of a cold at the moment too lol! Trying to finish my christmas shopping off!


----------



## meldmac

How is everyone this morning? I woke up at 5 am and couldn't get back to sleep as I'm getting stretching pains. I'm ok with it though as it's reassuring, yesterday I didn't feel pregnant at all and was getting worried.

Blah I still don't know when I'll get my scan. My 2nd doc's appointment will be Dec. 8 and hopefully will get an idea then.

Take care everyone
Mel


----------



## Cariad_bach

Mel Hi and Welcome hun, i have days when i dont feel pregnant to hun so dont worry about it, hope you get your scan date though soon xxx

Cath i hope the wedding goes well....hope you have the same weather we have here to......its so sunny today :)


chelle hope your scan goes well xx

Aww Kat hun im glad your babys ok :hugs:
As ive said my little sis (also called Kat!) is preg right now, about 14 weeks and at a 6 weeks scan she was told it was twins.......but by the 8 week scan there was just 1 baby....but it was a good strong baby and after a previous MC she, like you is just over the moon know matter if its one or 100 lol :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## meldmac

I try not to worry but it's my first and I really want this to work out. I feel very pregnant today though!!


----------



## Cariad_bach

meldmac said:


> I try not to worry but it's my first and I really want this to work out. I feel very pregnant today though!!

Thats good hun, :hugs:


----------



## ClaireyF

Cariad_bach said:


> Cath i hope the wedding goes well....hope you have the same weather we have here to......its so sunny today :)

Cath, hope you had a good day at the wedding! and the weather is nothing like it is here, had to have fog lights on whilst in the car! i bet you will be exhausted by the end of the day if your anything like how im feeling!

x


----------



## bugalugs

Hi ladies hope you are all having a good weekend? :happydance:

Hope you had a great day at the wedding Cath. I've put on a stone since my wedding day, and feel so huge!!! I'm gonna have to start watching what I eat or I'm gonna end up like a whale!! "throw her back in! throw her back in!" they will cry on the Cyprus beaches!!

Welcome meldmac, congratulations!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Jkelmum

Hiya all ...my peek flow as been 300 !!! woohooo !!
I also am craving bacon and mushroom sarnies yummy

Cath hope u had a great day I was shopping and freezing 

Jue its weekend ? thought u dont come on ? see you cant help yourself u miss us too much lol

welcome and congrats meldmac

Kat glad baby is ok

everyone else hope your having a good weekend although its blooody freezing here


----------



## mrsholmes

Welcome meldmac, congratulations!!!

Good news with your peak flow Serina!

Kat- really happy for u!


Wedding was fab, but it was FREEZING!!! sun came out just in time for rhian to come out of the church (had really bad fog too). Food was lush although I couldn't touch the lamb dinner???? !!! It wasn't a 'drinking' wedding really so most people was sober whoch was nice! Wore a strapless bra and it killed had to take it off at 5! Was really tired didn't get home time 1:30, my oh picked us up incase I was too tired which was lucky!

spending a lazy day on the sofa today!


----------



## Freckles

Hi everyone,

Hope you don't mind me jumping in. I joined B&B yesterday so just finding my way around. Anyway I'm Gayle from Manchester, UK. Expecting my first on 5th June 09.

I'm also spending a lazy day on the sofa, currently have 'Babe' on the TV with a pack of cookies at my side! My duties today is to get the washing done, end of! OH is at the Manchester Derby match, makes it interesting as he's a blue and I'm a red! lol

... and just read about wearing a strapless bra! Eeeeek ... that sounds so painful at this stage babe! 

Looking forward to getting to know you guys and 'sharing'. Gayle.x. 

:dust:


----------



## meldmac

Ugh another early morning for me today!! I was up Sat. at 5 am and couldn't get back to sleep and now I'm up at 7 am and can't get back to sleep!!! How is everyone this morning!!!

Welcome Freckles!


----------



## bugalugs

Hi Gayle, congratulations & welcome :) yours and Cath's day is sounding like mine hehe, all I've done is the dishes and keep falling asleep on the sofa! I feel so lazy but i'm struggling to keep my eyes open, totally exhausted! I was hoping to get some energy back now i'm ten weeks but noooooo!!!!

Oh i'm totally going off everything aswell. Chicken is yuk, just looking at it makes me wanna puke, along with nearly every other piece of meat! and I can't even face rice :( How wierd!!! What am I going to do!!! Has anyone else totally gone off things? (soz had a moan i'm just shattered!!! lol)


----------



## Freckles

Hiya! Yeah I keep waking up stupidly early and then a few hours later I'm yawning my head off!!! Madness!


----------



## Jkelmum

The only meat ive eaten in last few wks is bacon and beef I cant stand chicken or fish .

welcome freckles x


----------



## amber20

Thats all I've been eating is chicken. How was Thanksgiving?


----------



## happy mum

hi everyone hope enjoying weekend!
oooo its so cold!!!
yay 13 weeks!!! 2nd tri at last!!! now wheres that energy i'm surposed to have???? shouldn't moan at least i don't feel sick!! 
welcome newbies!!!


----------



## mrsholmes

happy mum said:


> hi everyone hope enjoying weekend!
> oooo its so cold!!!
> yay 13 weeks!!! 2nd tri at last!!! now wheres that energy i'm surposed to have???? shouldn't moan at least i don't feel sick!!
> welcome newbies!!!

still cant believe they put me back a week!:hissy:


----------



## Freckles

*passes some chocolate over to Mrs Holmes* :hugs:

... and yep, bloody freezing all weekend here! Brrrrrr ... think I may need to have a hot shower to warm up in a minute. Really don't feel like work tomorrow! Booooo!!!


----------



## meldmac

Yea I really wish I didn't have to work tomorrow either! Blah.


----------



## mrsholmes

Freckles said:


> *passes some chocolate over to Mrs Holmes* :hugs:
> 
> ... and yep, bloody freezing all weekend here! Brrrrrr ... think I may need to have a hot shower to warm up in a minute. Really don't feel like work tomorrow! Booooo!!!

ive just finished off a car of whole nut...........:happydance:

I dont want to work either!!!:hissy::hissy:first day back after a month!:hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## BabeeAngel

i really don't want to go to work tomorrow either :( but I have my ultrasound in the morning so that is making me look forward to monday LOL never thought i'd look forward to a Monday...
It really sucks that they put you back a week Mrs. Holmes.


----------



## LilMama2be

Anyone due June 12th :] ?


----------



## Jkelmum

Morning ladies 
Just ate a bacon sarnie yummy ...me n bacon go together so well at the moment , I have gone off chocolate !! how can that happen lol cant stand it.

Good luck babee on your scan cant wait for piccies xxx


----------



## Michelle&Bump

Morning all :)

Oops just realised i posted in the wrong post just now lol

How are you all today ? Cant beleive its monday morning :( wish i was still in bed.

I had my blood test last friday and i dont know what i was sooo worried about lol


----------



## Freckles

Morning everyone! On a late shift today, so while it's nice getting a lie in I won't be home till 9pm! Booooo!!! Why do I work in retail?

Sorry if tmi ... but my nipples were killing me last night and I mean killing me!!! Fortunately I seem to only get it at night, I think I'd look wierd at work clenching my boob! lol

Anyone else getting this? Like a knife is being stuck in your nipple and twisting?

Good luck with the scan this morning btw.

... and I'm sure the blood test is fine Michelle :hugs:

Gayle.


----------



## ClaireyF

Freckles said:


> Sorry if tmi ... but my nipples were killing me last night and I mean killing me!!! Fortunately I seem to only get it at night, I think I'd look wierd at work clenching my boob! lol
> 
> Anyone else getting this? Like a knife is being stuck in your nipple and twisting?
> 
> Gayle.

I know what you mean! my nipples haven't hurt for a couple of weeks now but last night...ouch!!! Can't believe its monday again! i can't wait to have our baby and stay at home in the warmth! Getting the ice off my car this morning took forever...lucky DH took over and cleared it for me :D x


----------



## Cariad_bach

Hi everyone,

Welcome Gayle xxx

Michelle im Glad the blood test went ok hun xx

Serina its great news about your Peek flo...how is it today hun? still up? have you stopped the medication now?

Cath hun sorry your back off to work, i dont miss it one bit :hugs:

Twyla its your scan today..yippie....cant wait to hear what they say when your back hun xxxxxx

Who else has got a scan this week....im sure someone has but cant remember who :blush:

Well im ok....still have a bloody cold :hissy: :hissy:

But tomorow its my 3 year old and 5 year olds school Christmas play so im looking forwards to that....and Wednesday is my 6 year olds Christmas play so its going to be a good week xxxxxx


----------



## ClaireyF

love the christmas stuff on your signature! x


----------



## Jkelmum

Jue its ok today not doing peek flow now as it only causes stress if it goes down no steriods day 2 and seem ok ...trying not to panic ms seems to have gone and i can eat again although only certain foods


----------



## Cariad_bach

Claire thanks, i love Christmas (as you've probably noticed lol)

Serina im really glad your feeling ok after 2 days of know steroids, fingers crossed you will be ok now...as for your MS mine went last week....came back over the weekend but i think that its more down to this cold than anything else,
Whens your next MW/Doc appointment?


----------



## Jkelmum

My scan is 15th dec I dont see mw until 12th jan


----------



## amber20

I have an appointment on Tuesday but not sure if I get to have a scan. I hope so!


----------



## BabeeAngel

LilMama: I was told I'm due on June 12th!!! but I'm off for my dating scan in a few minutes so that might change... the doctor said that i'm either further along or maybe expecting twins! I'm hoping I stay in June so I can still be in this group LOL
OK i'm off for the scan.... my bladder is full and I'm ready to see my baby or hopefully babies!


----------



## Halle71

Oooh, can I join you please?

I haven't looked at this section yet but should have realised June EDDs would have a big group because October was a bumper month for BFPs.

I'm actually 12 weeks today :happydance: but I adjusted my ticker because when I had an early scan they said I may go back a couple of days so I split the difference and went back one day. But now I want to be 12 weeks!

I'm having my 12 week scan on Thursday so I'm very excited and a bit nervous just in case anything goes wrong. I've also waited two months to tell the world and now I'm not sure I want to! I guess I will when I have the pics to show off!

Hx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Serina i bet the next 14 days are going to really drag :( its a shame there not checking up on you more with you being so poorly.

Twyla good luck hun, please stay with us June girls even if they do change your dates loads...we'd miss you xxx

Hiya Halle hun, glad you've found us, yer there were alot of October BFP's....there's tuns of June birthdays in my family as it is lol....must be something about October that makes people fall pregnant easier lol xxxx


----------



## Jkelmum

Yep Jue I think i gunna try get carried away with christmas things x


----------



## Cariad_bach

serina27 said:


> Yep Jue I think i gunna try get carried away with christmas things x


Hope it works for you hun, Ive just been clicking your new sig and ive been looking at the website it led me to, its really good :hugs:


----------



## Jkelmum

Yeah I like it lol


----------



## Baci

Hi :wave:

Hope everyone had a good weekend.

My DD has a cold at the moment and she's been sticking to me like glue today. Poor little snotling. My DH also has it so I'm guessing it's only a matter of time until I get it. :hissy:

I have my nuchal scan this Wednesday and am nervous. Hopefully Violet will be feeling a bit better by then. 

Carol xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Awww Carol im sorry to hear about your poor DD, and your DH to what a nightmare, hope you dont get it...ive got it and all my kids have had it but my DH seems to have escaped it (so far)
Hope your scan goes well hun xxxxx


----------



## happy mum

mrsholmes said:


> happy mum said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone hope enjoying weekend!
> oooo its so cold!!!
> yay 13 weeks!!! 2nd tri at last!!! now wheres that energy i'm surposed to have???? shouldn't moan at least i don't feel sick!!
> welcome newbies!!!
> 
> still cant believe they put me back a week!:hissy:Click to expand...

 
:hug:
how dare they!!! 

still babies come when they're ready and not to a due date so i shouldn't take it to heart!!! dylan was born at 36 weeks!! so i'm thinking i should really be in may babies, but i like it here!! i'm prob ging to have a 37 week induction, so i will def have a may baby, thats if i make it that far!!


----------



## happy mum

good luck babeangel maybe twins thats exciting!!!

helloo halle!!

colds yak, sounds like lots suffering, my dh has one moaning thing better not give it to the rest of us!!


----------



## mrsholmes

hello!!! 

Ive missed so much after one day! lol 

hiya Halle!!!:happydance: Its a big group but we are all lovely!:rofl:

Just had scan, went really well she measured me at 12+4 days!! could see the baby jumping about, we think it was hiccuping! also its little hand was over his face! it was amazing!! she said everything was fine. Then I had my blooods which I really wasn't expecting!! next scan 26/01/09 when we can find out gender!:cloud9:

will post pics tomorrow, as my scanners not working!:hissy:


----------



## happy mum

yay cath!! we're only 3 days apart now!!
i have my next scan on the 26th jan too!!!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Aww Nat im sorry to hear you DH is ill to poor thing xx


Yay Cath congrats hun, im glad your scan went well......so your 12 +4 now....does that mean they moved you forwards again?
Cant wait to see your piccies...can you see the Nub? lol
I like your Facebook status by the way xxxxxx

Sooooo Twyla where are you? how was your scan?


----------



## mrsholmes

oh yeh!:happydance::happydance:

I cant wait!!!!!!! what time is yours? mines at 4pm
:happydance:


----------



## Cariad_bach

happy mum said:


> yay cath!! we're only 3 days apart now!!
> i have my next scan on the 26th jan too!!!

Wow were all really close now, im 12+6 your 13 and Caths 12+4

We need a list of names and Due dates :happydance:


----------



## mrsholmes

yeh they did only by 3 days tho.

I still dont get the nub thing?!:blush:

its soooooo exciting!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Its just a bit sticking out of the end of the baby lol...if it looks like its stuck up at a angle its forming into a girls bits ant it its straight its forming into a boys bits (i think lol)


----------



## happy mum

mrsholmes said:


> oh yeh!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> I cant wait!!!!!!! what time is yours? mines at 4pm
> :happydance:

 9.20am!! early so hopefully not a long wait!!


Jue theres no need to feel sorry for dh ... he feels sorry enough for himself LOL!! on 3rd whisky and honey!!!


----------



## lilmomof3

hey ladies, glad to see all of you are good, well i was so tired all day i layed in a laundy basket only place i found comfy well i was half out half in on top of laundry lol found heart beat on doppler 163-167 babies on my left side i was so tired and then came here to relize in 3 days i will be 13 weeks, omg i cant belive it it feels like its taken forever to get here thought once i got to 12 weeks symptoms got better well not me im so tired all the time , and bbs hurt a little bit cant wear a bra yet . bump getting bigger but i havent poopd in 3 days im so consitpated, any way other than that im doing good i still wake up 3 times a night to pee and am having the weridest dreams ever , the other night i drempt that i woke up in the morning and looked at my belly cuz it felt weird then i actully saw the baby on under the first layer of my skin, so weird it was like i was litterly looking at the baby wow, weird i woke up and looked to make sure it was a dream lol..


----------



## meldmac

Hope everyone is doing well today!! Good luck to everyone that had their scans today!! I'm such a grump today, and so is hubby so we make a great pair right now. Blah I haven't eaten anything hardly today so that is probably why I'm grumpy. I hate it when it's so busy at work that I don't get a chance to eat. Blah. 

Mel


----------



## BabeeAngel

Ok so it's not twins :(
and i didn't find out my new date yet, they have to send them off to get looked at i guess, and then they will send the info to my dr. not really sure they didn't seem to know too much lol...
but i got some piccies of my baby!! 
He/she was sucking his/her thumb... so cute :cloud9:
https://img508.imageshack.us/img508/8374/dscn0647vx4.th.jpg
https://img216.imageshack.us/img216/5493/dscn0649iu9.th.jpg


----------



## Baci

Well, I think I spoke too soon. I've woken up this morning with a sore throat, blocked nose and headache. Not impressed as I only got over the last bug 2 weeks ago! 

At least Violet looks a bit better this morning. I hope I feel well enough to get to the hospital tomorrow.

Glad your scans went well BabeeAngel and MrsHolmes :happydance:


----------



## LM2104

Hi everyone! Hope you are all feeling well.
Ive not been on for ages, just been catching up! 

Glad everyones scans have been going well, mine is a week 2day and I'm so excited! Babee your pictures are so cute!!

My sickness has finally passed after a really bad patch, I weigh about half a stone less then when I got pregnant!

I have an exam this afternoon as well so its all go!

Leanne


----------



## ClaireyF

LM2104 said:


> Hi everyone! Hope you are all feeling well.
> Ive not been on for ages, just been catching up!
> 
> Glad everyones scans have been going well, mine is a week 2day and I'm so excited! Babee your pictures are so cute!!
> 
> My sickness has finally passed after a really bad patch, I weigh about half a stone less then when I got pregnant!
> 
> I have an exam this afternoon as well so its all go!
> 
> Leanne

Good luck with your scan today! I'm glad i'm not the only one who has lost weight since being pg, starting to think i was odd! lol. i lost 6lbs. x


----------



## Hunnyx10

glad all has gone well for everyone

welcome any newbies that have joined us

afm im doing good no ms now :), but still really sore (.)(.)

got proper dating scan monday at 11:40 so getting really excited now, then next wednesday i have my blood results to see if blood sugar levels are high as i get gestional diabetes


----------



## happy mum

BabeeAngel said:


> Ok so it's not twins :(
> and i didn't find out my new date yet, they have to send them off to get looked at i guess, and then they will send the info to my dr. not really sure they didn't seem to know too much lol...
> but i got some piccies of my baby!!
> He/she was sucking his/her thumb... so cute :cloud9:
> https://img508.imageshack.us/img508/8374/dscn0647vx4.th.jpg
> https://img216.imageshack.us/img216/5493/dscn0649iu9.th.jpg


cute pics!! glad all went well. X


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

BabeeAngel super cute pics!! Glad your scan went well, and you too mrsholmes, did you get a pic of your :baby:? 

Nothing new really to report here, I have another dr,'s appt and scan next Thursday, Dec. 11th at 9am, hopefully baby will look more like a baby this time as I'll be 11w5d then. 

A little grumpy today as DH made me drive to work and the roads were really icy, I don't do winter! I got in a really bad accident 3 years ago in the snow and ever since have been petrified to drive in it, so I was so nervous driving into work this morning, and I have a long commute to make matters worse...not impressed but I'll get over it, tears in eyes all the way to work, I'm a giant :baby: :blush:

FYI I finally got the guts to post a belly pic in the bumps section for anyone who wants to see how HUGE I already am! Yikes!!! 

Hope everyone is doing well and welcome to all the newbies!!:hugs:


----------



## Cariad_bach

Leanne hun i was wondering where you'd gone hun, hope your exam goes well xxxxxxx

Mel your not the only grumpy one, my OH thinks he needs a medal at the mo :rofl: xxxxx


Twyla im so glad the scan went well....sorry there's only one tho, its odd that they didn't give you a date isnt it, i suppose they will tell you eventually lol xxx


Nat your DH sounds just like mine lol :hugs:

Hunny i hope your scan goes well hun, glad the MS has gone for you to now xxxx

Aww Carol im sorry you have it to now, hope you get over it quickly hun xxxx

Helen its so weird the dreams we have isn't it...i keep dreaming that im pregnant with a cat and that its claws keep sticking out through my bump!!!

Rhonda i dont drive because i panic in any car so i feel for you....off to check out Bump piccies xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hunnyx10

i posted my bump pic too lol


----------



## LM2104

Aaarghhh! Exam didnt go to well :hissy: (I'm training to be an accountant) I think I've been spending too much time thinking about the baby and not enough time hitting the books :dohh:

I will get a chance to resit.... in June :rofl: 

Has anyone been having really vivid wierd dreams? Mine are really freaking out!

12 weeks tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## Cariad_bach

Aww hun im sorry it didn't go well....think you might be busy in June to tho lol.

When do you get the actual results?

As for dream i dream that im pregnant with a cat! i dream that its trying to claw its way out of me :fool:

Wow the 12 weeks mark tomorow, have you already told all your friends and family?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Me too very off the wall dreams, lately I'm dreaming about ex-boyfriends and having :sex: with them, yikes!! Do not know where that is coming from but god its awful! and storks flying in the sky....dropping babies to the people below...silly stuff! Jue loving the cat dream, that one takes the cake! :rofl:


----------



## LM2104

Thanks... I wont get the results until February.

Last night I dreamt that my OH and his brothers were cleaning out the loft so his mum and dad who have both passed away could come down and live in the house again! Really freaked me out as it felt so real!

Last week I dreamt I went to toilet and I was bleeding was really upset when I woke up.

Yeah we have already told everyone (apart from most of the people at my work) as we were so excited and couldn't hide it! I think I'm starting to get a bump too!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:sad2: oh I feel so awful right now! :sad2: I just e-mailed my mom and sent her my belly pics :cry: sorry I can't stop crying....called her when I didn't hear from her and she opened them and was all OMG I can't believe your that big already, your going to be huge, I'm sorry girls I just don't know why I am sooo upset, maybe it was her tone but now I so regret sending them to her. :sad2:


----------



## happy mum

1cre8tivgrl said:


> Me too very off the wall dreams, lately I'm dreaming about ex-boyfriends and having :sex: with them, yikes!! Do not know where that is coming from but god its awful!
> 
> me too!!! really weird!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mums are full of tact arn't they!!:hissy:
> 
> its your #2 isn't it, you show much quicker second time round!! doesn't mean you'll be any bigger at the end!!:hugs:


----------



## Cariad_bach

Bloody mums are a nightmare :hissy:

Mines reveling in the fact that im now fat....and that my face has filled out :hissy:

:hugs: Dont worry about it hun......maybe she was trying to be nice, some girls get upset that there bumps are little


----------



## xLaura-Loux

Hi guys, 
just found this site whilst looking for more baby info and when looking through the diferent forums i found you guys!
Im 20 and im expecting my first baby and im terrified! But im still completely over the moon!!
Flump is currently due on the 23rd of june but this could change on thursday when i have my first scan!!

I hope you guys dont mind that im here and will be as welcoming as you have been to everyone else as ive looked through!!

I must admitt that i am very scared about my first scan as im scared there not going to find anything or something will be wrong.
would appreciate any advice or anything!

Thanks!!

<a href="https://pregnancy.baby-gaga.com/"><img src="https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev173pp___.png" alt="pregnancy" border="0" /></a>


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Thanks happy mum you made me feel a little better, as long as I don't get bigger than this (cause this is me at 41 weeks last time and it scares the dickens out of me to look at it)

The photo itself is funny though, looks like my dog is taking cover! :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







41.jpg
File size: 45.9 KB
Views: 17


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Cariad_bach said:


> Bloody mums are a nightmare :hissy:
> 
> Mines reveling in the fact that im now fat....and that my face has filled out :hissy:
> 
> :hugs: Dont worry about it hun......maybe she was trying to be nice, some girls get upset that there bumps are little

Its funny I wanted a belly so badly the 1st time and now I don't want one!! Well I do but just not this soon anyways. Sorry your mom is cruel too Jue, my mom hasn't seen me in person since I first told her the news over a month ago, I'm seeing her this weekend, I'm sure she'll have some other comment for me just as hurtful. :hugs:


----------



## Jkelmum

Hiya all just been out for a christmas meal that i could hardly touch my food oh what a waste ...Ive posted my bump pic in the bump thread , It so slippy out side i slipped twice but didnt go over thank god ...off to bed now iam shatterrd got work in morning cya all later xxxx


----------



## bugalugs

Hey welcome newbies, congratulations! xxx

I know what you mean about people commenting on weight etc, I just KNOW when I go back to the Uk at the end of Jan for a visit people will say something like "oh put your weight back on then" (I lost 35lbs for my wedding and have already put 13lbs on since September) my 'friend' always says how much she has 'lost' as she had bad ms (she doesn't mention she put it all back on again though!! lol) People eh *sigh* ....... :rofl:


----------



## kittiekat

Morning all,

Welcome to all the newbies, we really did get a lot of :bfp: didn't we!

I am feeling quite rough a lately due to this ongoing cold :-(

Is there anything u take in pregnancy for a cold instead of just paracetamol?


----------



## Jkelmum

Kittiekat nope i am afraid , you could try making up some honey and lemon but that just made me sick.

Hello newbies hope all is well 

I think june is a very busy month lol


----------



## ClaireyF

hiya Laura, welcome to the thread! im sure the scan will be perfect! make sure you post the pics on here when you have had it! x


----------



## Cariad_bach

Hiya Laura and welcome ...Oooh what website were you looking for when you found us? (im so nosey lol)
Do you have a date for your first scan?


Rhonda thats a fantastic bump you had last time......im like you tho, with my first i was small and wanted a big bump, now i want my nice neat little bump lol.
Hope it all goes well when you see your mum....just remember (like i have to) the pregnancy will end and you will have a lovely little baby :hugs:

Aww Serina are you still off your food hun? hows your chest?

Hayley how long are you going to be in the UK for hun?

Kat hun sorry its just paracetamol, honey and lemon drinks (home made) and apparently Tunes are ok but ive not checked that out so ask before getting some, Hope you feel better soon hun xxxx :hugs:

Claire how are you today hun?


----------



## ClaireyF

Hi Jue, i'm fine, eating choccie cake at work because its someones birthday! hurray! bloats gone again now :( it just keeps teasing me lol! I'm enjoying being able to get up in the morning and feeling fine, now more urging to be sick although i've still got the exhaustion...does that ever go? xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Ooooh Chocolate cake ....throw some over to Anglesey will you!

If you anything like me the exhaustion will be replaced my complete and total hyper activeness :happydance:

With my others in the last half of the 2nd tri and 1st half of 3rd tri i go mental........i redecorate the whole house,
I clean everything, wash curtains/blinds/rugs/carpets......i do all the jobs thinking 'i wont get chance to so it again for a while'
I reorganise the loft/kitchen cupboards/wardrobes,
I completely makeover the house....buy enough food to last for ever ......i go mad

Then in the 2nd half of 3rd tri i get the exhaustion back!


----------



## ClaireyF

Cariad_bach said:


> Ooooh Chocolate cake ....throw some over to Anglesey will you!
> 
> If you anything like me the exhaustion will be replaced my complete and total hyper activeness :happydance:
> 
> With my others in the last half of the 2nd tri and 1st half of 3rd tri i go mental........i redecorate the whole house,
> I clean everything, wash curtains/blinds/rugs/carpets......i do all the jobs thinking 'i wont get chance to so it again for a while'
> I reorganise the loft/kitchen cupboards/wardrobes,
> I completely makeover the house....buy enough food to last for ever ......i go mad
> 
> Then in the 2nd half of 3rd tri i get the exhaustion back!

Chocolate cakes gone...sorry :blush: 

i hope i get the hyper activeness! we are decorating the lounge, stripping wallpaper, skirting boards, pulling floor up and re-wallpapering it and laying a carpet. hopefully we gonna start day after boxing day. :D x


----------



## Jkelmum

Hiya jue not off food as such but can only eat somthing if i fancy it , just had a savory cheese sandwich well half i am stuffed will eat other half later , This tiredness is getting annoying ! Need sleep 24/7 lol Took ethan to mums n tots he loves it but i only stayed 1hr as i was dizzy think its cos they have just repainted and it stank we signed up to go to his christmas party on 17th when santa is coming so that shud be fun


----------



## Freckles

Awww that sounds like fun, and yuck with the paint smell Serina!

*looks around for chocolate cake* ... You see now you've mentioned it! :rofl:

My appetite is struggling too at the mo, again I need to want something to eat to be able to. Going off takeaways and eating at night!

Nothing knocking me sick at the moment, although the thought of putting perfume on makes me feel queasy! I work in a fashion shop and I had a meeting with a girl from perfumery yesterday ... not good! Way way way too strong!!!

Hope you're all ok! :hug:


----------



## Baci

Back from my scan. Everything went well and bubs is ok. It took AGES though. My appointment was at 10.55, they said to get there 15 mins early. I didnt get my bloods taken until 11.30 and then was scanned from about 12 and they didnt finish scanning until just after 1 Then he said he would just get a colleague to rescan me as it was procedure to get a second opinion!!!

Violet wasnt too impressed with having to wait for so long either, although thankfully my MIL was with me to look after her for me.

<Rant alert>....One thing I am really sad about is that right at the beginning I said that my DH couldnt make it so could they make sure they took a few photos for me so that I could show him. At the end, they handed me one photo which is just a head profile and said they didnt have any others for me. He just said baby was in an awkward position for photos (which was rubbish as a) he had a pile of photos for his file that he wouldnt let me have because they had measurements on and b) I'd been watching the screen for an hour and saw plenty of photo opportunities, i thought he'd been taking photos for me all along) and just said oh you can get more photos at your next scan. That is not the point!!! Grrrrr! :cry:


----------



## lilmomof3

glad scan went well for you, besids the picy part thats not right we should get a couple pics, ya i have one more scan at 20 weeks any hubby cant be there either he hasnt got to be at any of my scans so far, i have a plan tho my doc has a little ultra sound maching in her office and hubby can make it to my next apt so i thought about explaining to her he cannot make it to any of my scans and see if maby just maby she can turn on ultra sound machin for a min so hubby can see the baby she is a realy realy nice doc and im sure she wont have a prob she is also his doc shes obgyn and family practice and iv been with her for about 3 years so im hoping she will just give hubby a peak she told me if i ever have any worries about baby to come in and they can do a bed side scan so i dont see why she wouldnt let us take a little peak, i dont get pics cuz the machine dont print them its just a small ultra sound machin but good enough to see the baby


----------



## Baci

I forgot to add - baby measured 13 weeks (per my dates 12 +2) but they said they wouldnt put me forward as it was less than 7 days...

Oh well - was hoping for a fast forward to the 2nd Tri!


----------



## ClaireyF

thats strange that they didnt put you forward! my EDD from LMP was 7/06/09 and from the dating scan at 12w my EDD changed to 6/06/09. xx


----------



## bugalugs

Hey ladies, just popping in to say howdi :)

I'm still full of this gawd awful cold, I can't seem to shake the bugger off!

Hey Jue, I'm going back to Uk end of jan for 3wks, visiting family and friends. I know I'll freeze!!!!

I'm still blooming exhausted also, I hope it improves, along with the sickness, and getting hot flushes now and again!? 
Not long now until our first scan on 15th, yay! 
I've been a tad paranoid yesterday and today as one of my doggies jumped up and got me right in my abdomen, it was sore for a while. I hope my little kumquat is ok :(


----------



## ClaireyF

hi hayley, im sure your kumquat is fine. we all have plenty of padding there now! x


----------



## Cariad_bach

Serina im the same with strong smells like paint, they either make me sick or dizzy.

Gayle its weird but ive gone of takeaways and evening meals to...i only want to eat during the day (but lots of it lol :dohh: )

Carol glad your scan went well hun, shame you didnt get good pics, i only got one blurry blob to.
Its odd that they wont change you EDD, my MW's have always let me pick mine (maybe because i get snappy if i dont get my own way tho lol)


Helen i hope your OH gets to have a peak at baby, that would be really nice for him xxxx

Hayley your little kumquat will be fine hun......one of my kids's heads is at bump height and she runs up to me for cuddles and .......(hell wow i just felt bump tickle me again...wow thats so cool).....anyway sorry she head buts me but bumps fine, 
Its more the kind of bang like falling down stairs, a car crash or being kicked hard by a horse you have to worry about :hugs:
Any yes hun you need to invest in some big jumpers and a coat that will fit round your bump coz you will freeze lol


----------



## happy mum

1cre8tivgrl said:


> Thanks happy mum you made me feel a little better, as long as I don't get bigger than this (cause this is me at 41 weeks last time and it scares the dickens out of me to look at it)
> 
> The photo itself is funny though, looks like my dog is taking cover! :rofl:



good photo!!!!
i'll try find one of me full term with no1! i was gianormous!!!, she was 10lb 11oz!!, love a big bump though really makes you feel pg!!
how big was your first?


----------



## bugalugs

Hehe VERY true Jue, hey that rhymes lol, I will need some jumpers and a huge warm coat when I visit home!!! I want a tickle off my kumquat!!!! hehe how cute your bubs is saying "hi mom!" hehe :hugs:

Thanks for the reassurance girls, you know what I'm like, worry wort hehe. :hugs:

Hey I've gone off food at night too! Blurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr lol. (not in the day though :)


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

happy mum said:


> 1cre8tivgrl said:
> 
> 
> Thanks happy mum you made me feel a little better, as long as I don't get bigger than this (cause this is me at 41 weeks last time and it scares the dickens out of me to look at it)
> 
> The photo itself is funny though, looks like my dog is taking cover! :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> good photo!!!!
> i'll try find one of me full term with no1! i was gianormous!!!, she was 10lb 11oz!!, love a big bump though really makes you feel pg!!
> how big was your first?Click to expand...

He was 9lbs even...10lbs 11oz wow that big for a 1st!! Was your 2nd larger? I sure hope not for your sake! Did you have to have a c-section?


----------



## meldmac

*Yawn* I'm so tired today!! How is everyone else? I just stopped in to see how everyone is before I head off to bed. This week is dragging so slow for me. 

Take care;
Mel


----------



## BabeeAngel

Mel, I'm really tired too... and feeling kinda depressed... damn hormones...
is it friday yet?


----------



## Freckles

Oh I really don't want to go out there to work today!!! I so feel like a quilt day! Boooo!!!

Gaylex.


----------



## Baci

Cariad_bach said:


> Carol glad your scan went well hun, shame you didnt get good pics, i only got one blurry blob to.
> Its odd that they wont change you EDD, my MW's have always let me pick mine (maybe because i get snappy if i dont get my own way tho lol)

Heh - maybe I'll have a word with the midwife when I see her at my 16 week appointment. I can only try!

Am feeling a bit sorry for myself this morning. It's my birthday today, my cold is getting worse and I can hardly speak. I think I might have a throat infection so I'm just waiting til 8.30 so that I can phone the doctors and attempt to get an appointment today (easier said than done!). Thankfully it's not snowing here, but it is pouring down with rain so it isnt going to be much fun getting to the Doctor even if I do manage to get an appointment!

On the bright side, now I've had my scan I've been brave enough to change my status on Facebook :happydance:


----------



## Cariad_bach

*Happy Birthday Carol*

Hope you have a lovely day hun and i hope your cold improves :hugs:

https://bestsmileys.com/birthday1/16.gif https://bestsmileys.com/birthday1/18.gif https://bestsmileys.com/birthday1/16.gif

https://bestsmileys.com/birthday1/10.gif​

By the way who are you on Facebook? congrats on announcing your news hun :hugs:
Hope the doc can give you somthing to help you today xxxxx





Gayle, Mel, Twyla hope you get your energy back soon guys, it does seem to be a hell of a long week xxxxxx

Anyone heard form Cath? i know shes back at work this week so probably busy, just wondered if she was coping ok.


----------



## ClaireyF

Happy Birthday!! xx


----------



## Baci

Thanks!

Am back from the Doctors. I have tonsilitus, so have been given some antibiotics. Hopefully they will start working soon.


----------



## ClaireyF

oh dear, you make sure you take it easy :hugs: xx


----------



## Halle71

Happy Birthday Baci

Sorry it's such a miserable one. I guess pg birthdays with no alcohol are going to be a little lack lustre, even without the addition of tonsilitus. Hope you feel better soon.

I've got my scan and bloods this afternoon.
I'm petrified something will be wrong so I'm not really excited but all being well I can come back tomorrow with pics and a smiley face. 

Hx


----------



## Jkelmum

Well 11 wks today boy is this dragging !
Today all i want is tomato on toast had it 3 times already lol ...before work after work and for lunch ! My baby will be a tomato soon.
Hows everyone ? I tell you its taking forever for my scan on 15th ! kids are counting down to christmas and I am counting down to scan


----------



## amber20

Happy Birthday!

I had my appointment on Tuesday and we only got to hear the heartbeat. I was really bummed he didn't do a scan. With my other 3 I scans done by the time I was 12 weeks. He has my gender scan scheduled for the end of January though. I have volunteered to be what they call a model at a crisis pregnancy office and they are going to do scan on January 10 and will be able to see the sex then too.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Happy Birthday Baci!!! :cake:

I hope you feel better soon!! :hugs:


----------



## Baci

Thanks everyone!

I know it's a bit late but good luck with your scan this afternoon Halle71!


----------



## bugalugs

Happy Birthday Baci :cake:
Get well soon, keep wrapped up!:cold::hugs:


----------



## bugalugs

serina27 said:


> Well 11 wks today boy is this dragging !
> Today all i want is tomato on toast had it 3 times already lol ...before work after work and for lunch ! My baby will be a tomato soon.
> Hows everyone ? I tell you its taking forever for my scan on 15th ! kids are counting down to christmas and I am counting down to scan

Hey Serina, i'm glad you are feeling better :hugs: tomato on toast is a fave of mine mmmm!! We have our first scans on the same day!!!!!


----------



## Jkelmum

bugalugs said:


> serina27 said:
> 
> 
> Well 11 wks today boy is this dragging !
> Today all i want is tomato on toast had it 3 times already lol ...before work after work and for lunch ! My baby will be a tomato soon.
> Hows everyone ? I tell you its taking forever for my scan on 15th ! kids are counting down to christmas and I am counting down to scan
> 
> Hey Serina, i'm glad you are feeling better :hugs: tomato on toast is a fave of mine mmmm!! We have our first scans on the same day!!!!!Click to expand...

a wk on monday seems so long away :hissy:


----------



## Cariad_bach

Dont worry guys im sure the 15th will soon be here :hugs:

Amber im glad your appointment went well even if you didn't get a scan xx


Halle are you back yet? how did it go? xxx


----------



## lilmomof3

hey ladies well im 13 weekes today sooo happy i made it this far, im suffering bad migrans that i used to get b4 i was pg its hard dealing with them and im getting morning sickenss worse now than b4. but happy i made it this far, i made a thread about it . and ladies do you know when should i move to 2nd tri ? thanks hope evryone is doing well today i gotta go shopping for some food i will check with all of you later


----------



## happy mum

1cre8tivgrl said:


> happy mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1cre8tivgrl said:
> 
> 
> Thanks happy mum you made me feel a little better, as long as I don't get bigger than this (cause this is me at 41 weeks last time and it scares the dickens out of me to look at it)
> 
> The photo itself is funny though, looks like my dog is taking cover! :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> good photo!!!!
> i'll try find one of me full term with no1! i was gianormous!!!, she was 10lb 11oz!!, love a big bump though really makes you feel pg!!
> how big was your first?Click to expand...
> 
> He was 9lbs even...10lbs 11oz wow that big for a 1st!! Was your 2nd larger? I sure hope not for your sake! Did you have to have a c-section?Click to expand...


had a bad birth but did deliver, forcepts etc!!
i was due to have a 37 week induction with2nd as scared of having another whopper, but he came of own accord at 36 weeks... 8lb 11oz.
will book for 37 week induction again if looks big.
the good thing about big babies though is they are easier to look after.... got to find a positive eh!!!


----------



## happy mum

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BACI!!, hope it improved!!!

Halle hope scan went well!

Tired girls.... i'm one of you!!!, so tired thought we were supposed to get energy in second tri??? perhaps by 14 weeks then.... fingers crossed for us!!!

Cath hope work is going ok!!

how you feeling now JUe?


----------



## mrsholmes

just a quick one then im going to read the million pages ive missed cos of work...........

had letter from hospital and it said im "A rh D Negative" very confusing! told me to carry a card with me should I have an accident/fall or bleeding.........help!


----------



## happy mum

mrsholmes said:


> just a quick one then im going to read the million pages ive missed cos of work...........
> 
> had letter from hospital and it said im "A rh D Negative" very confusing! told me to carry a card with me should I have an accident/fall or bleeding.........help!

that sounds exotic blood you got there!!! did they send you a card to carry?

mines just boring o pos like about 90pc of pop!!!


----------



## Jkelmum

Cath u may need an anti D injection at 28 wks there is a thread in either 2nd or 3rd tri pinned to top xxx


----------



## Jkelmum

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...cholestasis-rhd-factors-rhesus.html#post58936 here is link cath xxx


----------



## LM2104

God I miss so much when I dont come on for a day!

Baci hope you feel better soon, I know how you I had my tonsils out when I was 13 cuz of the pain!

I have my scan in 5 days!!! YAY!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Nat m doing ok thanks for asking :hugs: colds going better at last :happydance: how are you hun (other than tired)

Not long till your scan Leanne, how are you feeling?

Ooh Cath trust you! lol ....there's another thread about your blood in 2nd tri https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/78104-rhesus-d-negative.html
You'Ve alot of reading to do tonight lol.....hows work been?


----------



## LM2104

I'm feeling really well now thanks. I think I'm getting over the crappy stage. I just cant wait to see baby for the first time!

Has everyone else had their scans now??

I am really having to restrain myself from buying things, when is everyone else going to start the shopping sprees?


----------



## Jkelmum

I may shop in jan sales as i will be 16 wks by 12th jan so sounds good although middle of feb i get to see pink or blue tho i dunno if i dare find out as going to MIL in march i will be 25 wks and she so doesnt wanna know it will be hard if i know not to let slip so still undecided .....On different note I am not feeling very postive about this pregnancy and soooo need my scan NOW not a wk on monday ok the risk of mc is 5% once u have seen a heartbeat but yet two ladies in two days have MC after seeing heartbeat and I feel very selfish but that scares me ive seen baby,s heartbeat and still getting ms i have no reason to worry or dont think i do yet I am scared stiff


----------



## mrsholmes

Ive finally caught up!

Happy Birthday Baci!

Serina, im sure ull be fine, the 15th is not too long away...........I hope it doesn't drag too much!
thanks for the thread, by the sounds of it ill just have the injection? and they have given me a card!

Jue/Happy-mum- work never changes I dont know why I wanted to go back lol! I didn't leave untill 6 today! its stressfull at the best of times, but I think its a full moon as all our clients seemed to be kicking off!

ive decided that im going to HAVE to log onto baby and bump in work as im missing way toooo much! but only on lunch times:muaha:

Also had some bargins in newlook today two tops and two dresses £23!!

out on works xmas night tomorrow all you can eat chiense:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Suze

Hi girls, I've only just noticed this thread exists :dohh: and would like to join you if poss? I'm due on 23rd June, just had it confirmed at my dating scan today where all was well and the baby was sooo cute :happydance:

I just want to relive it all again NOW!!!
I'm not sure if it's 'safe' now to tell the world as we'd planned to do after the 12 week scan which we would have had on Monday but I had a bleed and the scan was brought forward to today...what do people think?

:hug:


----------



## meldmac

Hope everyone is doing well! My day was kind of blah, have had a headache all day and still so tired I can hardly function. Think I will be going to be shortly. 

I really want to go shopping too but am holding myself back until after Christmas at least. Then maybe I can pick up some really good deals.

Take care all;
Mel


----------



## Cariad_bach

Hiya Suze and welcome hun, glad your scan went well....if i was you id tell the world as long as the bleed was nothing to worry about, i told everyone at 10 weeks but its the longest ive waited, with my others its been more like 8 weeks lol


OOoh Cath have a good time on your xmas do...i love Chinese, may have to go to town tomorow to nip to New look and a few other shops, there all meant to be having some big reductions this weekend to draw buyers in :happydance:


Mel hun you dont sound happy....hope your feeling a bit better today :hugs:


Leanne i will be shopping as soon as Christmas is over and done with but i wont be getting clothes etc until after my 20 weeks scan on Jan 21st because i need to know if im blue or pink first lol xxx


Aww Serina massive hugs hun....i bet times really dragging for you and i know why you must be anxious hun, hang on in there, how are you feeling now? :hugs:


----------



## Baci

Morning everyone and thankyou for the birthday wishes yesterday.

Well, I had a pretty quiet evening. I think we'll go out for a meal to celebrate my birthday when I'm feeling better. Was hoping to go to the "Taste of Christmas" this weekend but I'm not sure I'll be well enough to go. Good job I havent bought tickets yet!

Serina, I hope next week doesnt drag by for you. Hopefully it will fly by!

Hi Suze :wave:

Mel, I hope you are feeling better soon. 

Glad you are feeling better Jue - is it me or do colds/bugs seem to last so much longer when you're pregnant?!

Have a great time at your works Xmas do Cath - hmmmm, Chinese...

Not sure when I'm going to start shopping, I might get a few bits in the sales but I wont get too many clothes until I find out if bump is pink or blue. I dont have to get too many larger items - just a new cot mattress, and possibly a double pushchair but I'm undecided if I'll need one or not yet. If I do I'll have to sell my Quinny before I buy one. I do like the look of the Phil and Teds double pushchair, so I might keep a look out in the sales for one of those.

Carol xx


----------



## Halle71

I've posted in first tri but I'm so excited I'm going to post it again (god knows it took long enough to learn how to post pics!).

The scan went well and I got my test results at the same time - I have a low risk of DS etc. :happydance:

Here is the one good pic they managed to get of my dancing hiccuping baby!

Hx

https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q197/Halide/Halidescan.jpg


----------



## Baci

Fantastic news :happydance:

Just noticed the hospital on your scan pic - did you have your scan at Denmark Hill? That's where I had mine on Wednesday.

Carol xx


----------



## ClaireyF

gorgeous picture!! x


----------



## Halle71

Thanks Clairey. I'm proud :happydance:

Baci, yes it was Denmark Hill - that's a coincidence.
How did yours go? I thoguht they were lovely, really caring and took their time.

I'm off there now for my midwife appointment.

Hx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Carol whats "Taste of Christmas"? ive heard of it but cant think what it is,

Halle its a lovely piccie hun and im lgad it all went well, hope the MW visit goes well to hun xxx


Well Claire your in the 2nd tri now, congrats hun xxxx :hugs:


----------



## Baci

Halle71 said:


> Baci, yes it was Denmark Hill - that's a coincidence.
> How did yours go? I thoguht they were lovely, really caring and took their time.
> 
> I'm off there now for my midwife appointment.

I dont think my appointment went at well as yours! They were very nice, but I was there nearly 3 hours and scanned for over an hour! I guess I really shouldnt complain because I got to see the baby for so long. But my toddler wasn't impressed (and I dont blame her!) and also my stomach was getting sore from all the scanning. 

I was also upset as I asked right at the start for plenty of scan pictures as my DH couldnt make it, and only got one :cry:


----------



## Baci

Cariad_bach said:


> Carol whats "Taste of Christmas"? ive heard of it but cant think what it is

It's an event presented by Gordon Ramsay at Excel Docklands, where there will be lots of restaurants cooking samples of their menus that you can try that you can by for "crowns". I've not been to it before but I've been to Taste of London a few times. It's a great way of trying lots of different dishes. Plus there will be stands selling stuff and giving away samples and Gordon will also be doing cookery demonstrations.

I'm hoping I'll be well enough to go to it by Sunday!

Carol xx


----------



## amber20

That is a cute pic!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Baci said:


> Cariad_bach said:
> 
> 
> Carol whats "Taste of Christmas"? ive heard of it but cant think what it is
> 
> It's an event presented by Gordon Ramsay at Excel Docklands, where there will be lots of restaurants cooking samples of their menus that you can try that you can by for "crowns". I've not been to it before but I've been to Taste of London a few times. It's a great way of trying lots of different dishes. Plus there will be stands selling stuff and giving away samples and Gordon will also be doing cookery demonstrations.
> 
> I'm hoping I'll be well enough to go to it by Sunday!
> 
> Carol xxClick to expand...


Oooh Carol that sounds nice......i think ive seen it advertised on TV where hes doing his shopping list, hope your better by Sunday hun xxxx


----------



## happy mum

Halle.... lovely pic!

baci ...i was dissappointed with my scan too, makes you feel robbed doesn't it!!, the sonographer just wizzed through it then just clicked one pic willy nilly, can't even tell it was a baby. i took both kids hoping it to be special for them too, prob only saw bb for 15 seconds, i think i'm more cross cos i didn't say anything, was just relievevd ok then thought after. it'll be diferent at 20 week, will stand up for myself!! and my rubbish pic was £5!!!!!!... ok rant over!!

hope everyone else ok!!! all be in second tri soon!!! YAY!!!


----------



## Cariad_bach

OMG £5 Nat ....hell i thought it was bad me having to pay £2 for my fuzzy blob pic.

I took my kids hopeing it would be special for them but it wasn't, they were running behind and rushed but like you im determined to pull a face if they try it on with the 20 week one xxx


----------



## happy mum

Cariad_bach said:


> OMG £5 Nat ....hell i thought it was bad me having to pay £2 for my fuzzy blob pic.
> 
> I took my kids hopeing it would be special for them but it wasn't, they were running behind and rushed but like you im determined to pull a face if they try it on with the 20 week one xxx

 Yay for us!!! stand our ground!!! keep thinking this is my last pg so want to enjoy every minute!!!


----------



## happy mum

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

just noticed ticker gone to box 4!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ClaireyF

happy mum said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> just noticed ticker gone to box 4!!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Yay we are all getting closer to the half way mark now!!! 

Looking forward to lots of you jumping over officially to 2nd tri in the next week or so...its kinda lonely and feel like a little fish in a big pond with loads of new topics up for discussion xxx


----------



## Zoey1

What a beautiful ultrasound pic Halle!! :yipee:

No worries Cath! You're not alone... I'm A Negative as well. I will be receiving the anti shot at 28 weeks.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I am O- and will also be getting the shot, its a piece of cake girls, I had them with my last pregnancy, got 1 at 28 weeks and another after the birth.


----------



## Cariad_bach

Hiya Jenn, not seen you about for a while, how are you hun?


Nat im the same, this will be my last so i really want to enjoy every second, i kept saying my last one would be my last but every time i said it i felt upset and i knew deep down i would want more, this time im happy with the idea of this being my last and OH will be getting the snip soon after the birth.
My ticker box has also moved up one, im well chuffed :happydance:


Claire ive found it the other way round, with so many newbies entering 1st tri i cant keep up but i feel like loads of old mates are up in 2nd tri that were in 1st tri when i joined.


How are you today Rhonda hun? xxx


----------



## mrsholmes

Welcome Suze!!!

Im not sure about shopping either.......You could also buy both blue and pink and take whatever colour is wrong back :rofl:

How u doing today Serina?

Halle.... lovely pic!:happydance:

My pic still hasn't been scanned :hissy:! I make kill my hubby if he doesn't fix the scanner soon! I was asking 20 questions so I dont think she had a choice of explaining everything!

thanks Rhonda and Jenn- nice to see you jenn long time no see!

I agree Jue I cant keep track of the 1st tri anymore!!


----------



## mrsholmes

ive taken a pic of my scan pic! its not very good! but at least its something also some bump pics. the one with grey bottoms was taken on 5th Nov! and the one with navy leggings lol today!
 



Attached Files:







honeymoon 133.jpg
File size: 95.4 KB
Views: 15









honeymoon 139.jpg
File size: 91.4 KB
Views: 17









honeymoon 096.jpg
File size: 87.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Suze

Lovely scan pic! I have just sat looking at your pic with the navy leggings on for about 10 minutes before I realised it was upside down, I couldn't work you out :rofl: Wow there is a big difference with your bumps - lovely!
:hug:


----------



## meldmac

I am so glad this week is over. It's been a rough one, hope everyone else had a better one. My boss got me in his office and basically explained all the stuff I did wrong in the last little bit so I feel crummy about that. I know I've been a little unfocused lately, I just feel so overwhelmed lately. I hope next week is better. I just feel so depressed right now about it.

Scan pics look very nice. I can't wait to get mine. I probably wont be able to get it until after Christmas though since I haven't even got a date yet. 

Hope everyone is feeling ok and has a great weekend.

Mel


----------



## BabeeAngel

Nice scans Mrs Holmes and Halle... isn't it great to see our little babies 
I also had a hard week, feeling emotional and tired and it doesn't help having to deal with people all day :(
Got a new puppy and she's been giving me the no sleep practice of having a baby LOL


----------



## mrsholmes

it was up size down lol! 

work is much harder now, ive got no motivation!

being nosey what does everyone do for a job?


----------



## mrsholmes

also my bloods came back......low risk of downs 1 in 34000 chance x


----------



## LM2104

Hi everyone hope you are all well. I'm so glad the morning sickness has gone, only problem is now I'm constantly starving!

I thought as much about shopping... we are going to start looking after xmas and new year because by then I will be sixteen weeks gone!!!

Only a few days until our scan now, I cannot wait!!


----------



## Rosella

Mrs Holmes - your bump is looking GREAT!! and lovely scan pics too! Congrats! :hugs:
I've been a bit rubbish - haven't been on this thread for a while, but hope everyone is well.


----------



## Jkelmum

Hiya all sorry not posted not much to post about lol . Nothing much as changed here and 1st tri is full of newbies and newbie questions lol nobody seems to have much to say at my stage lol
Tree went up tday 
15th is getting closer xxx


----------



## lilmomof3

hey ladies just a fast update well iwas up for hours last night crying in pain ( my teeth ) iv always had bad teeth there very soft so they go bad fast well iv had many pulled out on the right side but have the left side to go , well yesterday morning i flossed them and big mistake, last night it felt like somone shot me in the mouth half my face swelled up so bad and i took pain pill no relife at all so i rinsed with peroxcide and then salt water rinse finaly numbed it enough to sleep still having bad pain today my whole left side face is killing me , the dentist said it hareditary what i got and no matter how good itake care of my teeth they will go bad, so now i have 6 teeth on the leftside ready to explode ,they hurt i have to get them pulled but gotta wait till after pg. they ussaly dont hurt this bad evry last night was the worst pain iv ever felt in my mouth evr, i put cloves in it this am to numb it so far its ok im guna go to doc monday for antibitcs they ussaly take the pain away from mymouth thanks ladies other wise me and baby are doin good hope all of you are too


----------



## Rosella

serina27 said:


> Hiya all sorry not posted not much to post about lol . Nothing much as changed here and 1st tri is full of newbies and newbie questions lol nobody seems to have much to say at my stage lol
> Tree went up tday
> 15th is getting closer xxx

Serina, forgive me for not reading the rest of the thread, but is the 15th your scan day? If so, same as me. I just CAN'T WAIT!!!


----------



## Rosella

lilmomof3 said:


> hey ladies just a fast update well iwas up for hours last night crying in pain ( my teeth ) iv always had bad teeth there very soft so they go bad fast well iv had many pulled out on the right side but have the left side to go , well yesterday morning i flossed them and big mistake, last night it felt like somone shot me in the mouth half my face swelled up so bad and i took pain pill no relife at all so i rinsed with peroxcide and then salt water rinse finaly numbed it enough to sleep still having bad pain today my whole left side face is killing me , the dentist said it hareditary what i got and no matter how good itake care of my teeth they will go bad, so now i have 6 teeth on the leftside ready to explode ,they hurt i have to get them pulled but gotta wait till after pg. they ussaly dont hurt this bad evry last night was the worst pain iv ever felt in my mouth evr, i put cloves in it this am to numb it so far its ok im guna go to doc monday for antibitcs they ussaly take the pain away from mymouth thanks ladies other wise me and baby are doin good hope all of you are too

This just sounds so awful - I really hope the doc helps you out with some pain relief! :hugs:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

mrsholmes said:


> it was up size down lol!
> 
> work is much harder now, ive got no motivation!
> 
> being nosey what does everyone do for a job?

Your belly pics are georgous!!! I have another scan this week to check for downs as well. And bloods too. I am a graphic designer, what do you do for work?


----------



## Jkelmum

Rosella said:


> serina27 said:
> 
> 
> Hiya all sorry not posted not much to post about lol . Nothing much as changed here and 1st tri is full of newbies and newbie questions lol nobody seems to have much to say at my stage lol
> Tree went up tday
> 15th is getting closer xxx
> 
> Serina, forgive me for not reading the rest of the thread, but is the 15th your scan day? If so, same as me. I just CAN'T WAIT!!!Click to expand...

Yes it is and its seems like its takin forever lol


----------



## Hunnyx10

i have my dating scan on monday at 11:40 so i cant wait either lol

will keep you posted 

not much to post at the moment, except i have all my xmas present shopping all done now just got to wrap them all lol..tree going up next weekend


----------



## meldmac

Lilmom hope you're feeling better soon. :hug:

This week has been going from bad to worse. Hubby was in an accident today and pretty much totalled his parents car. He's ok thank god but I don't know what else can go wrong this week. Blah.

On a plus side I got a nice maternity outfit today. Paid way to much for it but I really like it. 

Hope everyones weekend goes well.
Mel


----------



## lilmomof3

meldmac, oh so sorry to here about accident , glad hubbys ok , well my mouth pain felt ok almost all day untill tonight its comming back realy bad gunna try cloves again i put one in my gum line and it numbs the pain for a little bit .


----------



## bugalugs

Hi people, I haven't been on for a while. I've still got my cold, had it for 2 weeks now, it just won't go!!!! :(

M/S is starting to improve and feeling more energetic, yay.

Everyones scan pics are beautiful, aaw cute ickle bubs :)

My first scan is on 15th also and the time has flown by, I just don't know where this year has gone! 

I hope I'm also low risk when I have my bloods done, but with me being 37 I dunno!

Hope everyones ok, I soooo can't wait for Christmas Day!!!!


----------



## Jkelmum

wow 3 of us have scans on 15th lots of piccies that day 

hunny good luck for tomorrow hope u enjoy it xxx

mel glad hubby is ok xxx


----------



## LM2104

1cre8tivgrl said:


> mrsholmes said:
> 
> 
> being nosey what does everyone do for a job?
> 
> I am a graphic designer, what do you do for work?Click to expand...

1cre8tivgrl a graphic designer... that sounds really interesting! I'm training to be a accountant, its as boring as it sounds! 

Those of you who already have kids what does it feel like when you feel the baby moves? I know 12 and half weeks is too early but I have had some really strange sensations at the bottom of my belly!


----------



## mrsholmes

thanks Rhonda, its really hard too:happydance:

Sounds like a fun job! I manage a group home for young adults with physical disabilties, and also a commmunity support group for people living alone with disbillities in the community. I love it but can be stressfull with staff etc

Serina- I know what you mean! I was landed to go over to 2nd tri but haven't had the time to get into it really

Good luck for tomorrow Hunny:hugs:

cant believe 3 ppl for scans on the 15th! exciting day!

glad hubby is ok mel!

gutted for u hayley I hate having a cold!


----------



## BabeeAngel

I have such a boring job compared to you girls... lol I work at a bank... wooo the excitement...
I have an appointment tomorrow to see what my actual date is :D here's to the earlier the better!


----------



## Jkelmum

Today ive had tomato on toast twice and 4 bowls of frosties i think i must be lackin in lots of vitamins to want all that ...i cooked roast prk and couldnt touch it


----------



## mrsholmes

roast dinners are turning me too........! I cant stop eating ive eaten (dont laugh)

breakfast-3 toast with marmarlade, 3 cups of tea and a penguin

Lunch-half a tesco pizza

Tea- Thia green curry rice and chips.

snacks- pk of chewits/snickers bar/ bowl of coco pops

Im not putting on a pound a week!!!!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

LM2104 said:


> 1cre8tivgrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsholmes said:
> 
> 
> being nosey what does everyone do for a job?
> 
> I am a graphic designer, what do you do for work?Click to expand...
> 
> 1cre8tivgrl a graphic designer... that sounds really interesting! I'm training to be a accountant, its as boring as it sounds!
> 
> Those of you who already have kids what does it feel like when you feel the baby moves? I know 12 and half weeks is too early but I have had some really strange sensations at the bottom of my belly!Click to expand...

thanks LM2104, Its a lot of fun....most of the time, I really enjoy it! 

The first time I felt ds move it felt like gas bubbles, I was unsure but then once I figured it out I could not wipe the smile off my face!! BTW I was 17 weeks the first time I felt him move.


----------



## Cariad_bach

Morning all...i hate not being able to log on over the weekend, i miss so much lol....


Mel i hope your Hubbies ok hun xx

Helen hows your mouth today hun?

Hayley hun im glad your MS is better....ive now had this cold for 4 weeks :cry: its driving me round the bend :hugs:

Leanne i felt mine moving last week, ive felt it 4-5 times now....its a feeling below my tummy button and to the right a little....its like a little twitch or flicker xxxx

As for jobs im a full time mum....i couldn't leave my first born to go back to work, i wouldn't leave her to go on a evening out or anything,
Im a really clingy mum, i just hate being without them for even a second...

...Im very luck in that my OH works very hard to support us so we can have our own house etc :cloud9:


----------



## happy mum

Hi everyone!!

hope your teeth feeling better lilmom

sounds like a lot of you have colds hope they go soon!!! been lucky so far fairly well, risky saying that though isn't it!!!

like you jue i couldn't bare to leave my kids , so am stay home mum, just love em too much to go back. i used to do maternity nannying, and nannying self employed. so lots babies!

i first felt my first baby at 20 weeks, second bit earlier about 17/18 weeks, this one think i've felt it flutter but not 100 pc sure still think bit early, could just be wind. i'll believe it more in couple weeks.

so not much happening with me just getting bigger!! hoping its baby and not just chocolate!!! put on about 9lb so far hoping doesn't carry on i'll be enormous again!!


----------



## happy mum

mrsholmes said:


> roast dinners are turning me too........! I cant stop eating ive eaten (dont laugh)
> 
> breakfast-3 toast with marmarlade, 3 cups of tea and a penguin
> 
> Lunch-half a tesco pizza
> 
> Tea- Thia green curry rice and chips.
> 
> snacks- pk of chewits/snickers bar/ bowl of coco pops
> 
> Im not putting on a pound a week!!!!!


mm thai green curry chips!!! i'm out sat night to local thai rest i can't wait!!! so into chips too at mo!!! trying to restrict to once a week! boo! wish i was one of those people who can eat what they like and stay slim! just neeed to look at it and a put on a pound!
hope your coping at work ok!x


----------



## Jkelmum

I am a taxi escort i take children with downes to and from school .....how as everybody,s weekend ? mine was ok put tree up and ethan keeps pullin everything off it lol


----------



## Baci

Hi everyone, hope you all had a good weekend!

I think the MS is finally easing off. I've been feeling so grotty with the tonsilitus I hadnt noticed the nausea fading! 

I've also been feeling the baby move the last few days - he/she has been having a good old dance already! I'm amazed I'm feeling movement this early. 

Like Jue, I'm a full time mum too. I used to work in financial services as an accountant before Violet was born.

How's everyone getting on with their Christmas shopping? Violet's it pretty much done and I've done a few bits on the internet but I really need to get better soon so I can go out and get some presents before the shops start to get really crowded!

Carol xx


----------



## Jkelmum

My christmas shopping is done i just need to wrap them all i did ten pressies other day and was shatterd


----------



## Cariad_bach

My Christmas shopping was finished weeks ago :headspin::yipee:


I hate shopping in December! Its all wrapped to except for the kids stuff that i save for the weekend before Christmas to put me in the Christmas mood...

Only 17 days to go now, i cant wait :happydance:


----------



## Baci

Eeek! I havent even started with the wrapping! We put the tree up yesterday and for about 10 minutes Violet was being really sweet and helping Mummy put the decorations on the tree...

...that was until she discovered it was far more fun to take them all off! :rofl:


----------



## happy mum

Ha ha!
toddlers and xmas trees don't mix!s 
we put ours up this weekend, kids, loved it putting things on and off and on and off again lol! it now has the playpen around it so can only reach a few now.... the unbreakable ones!!! little monkeys!


----------



## ClaireyF

hi girls, we put our tree up at the weekend aswell, Christmas shopping is about half way done now. ive only wrapped up DH presents and couple of other presents. I keep getting distracted whist shopping and buy baby clothes and essentials :blush: 

I work in financial services at the moment doing admin but i can't wait to be a full time mum. i cant imagine leaving my little baby with a stranger. 

I weighed myself again yesterday expecting to have put on weight but ive lost even more!! so now i have lost about 7-8lbs and i weighed myself after a naughty McD's lunch. i do feel like i have little bump starting :happydance: DH can't take his eyes off my stomach!!! 

I'm glad that MS is starting to ease off for a few more of you! Get better all of those who still have coughs and colds. xxx


----------



## LM2104

Hi every1!! How r u all?

What fullfilling jobs you have serina and mrs holmes. It must give you real satisfaction knowing u r helping people!

Those who work are you going back to work after your maternity leave? I am and my boyfriend is going to be a stay at home dad as he works in building industry and its pretty unstable at the mo.

Thanks for explaining the movement feeling to me... I'm still not sure, I think in my head I know its too early but I just love the thought of knowing its there and moving about!!

I have my scan at 8.15am tomorrow morning... I'm literally counting down the hours!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:rofl: I am so glad I'm not alone, thought my almost 2 year old was possessed by the devil yesterday...we too put up our tree and as soon as I would put something on it he would go right behind me and take it back off. I tried getting him to put it on the tree but all I got was "No! Mine!" grrrr!! I ended up waiting until he went down for his nap and then finished the tree...what I thought would be fun was so the opposite!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

LM2104 said:


> Hi every1!! How r u all?
> 
> What fullfilling jobs you have serina and mrs holmes. It must give you real satisfaction knowing u r helping people!
> 
> Those who work are you going back to work after your maternity leave? I am and my boyfriend is going to be a stay at home dad as he works in building industry and its pretty unstable at the mo.
> 
> Thanks for explaining the movement feeling to me... I'm still not sure, I think in my head I know its too early but I just love the thought of knowing its there and moving about!!
> 
> I have my scan at 8.15am tomorrow morning... I'm literally counting down the hours!!


Ohh how exciting!! Is this your first one? You will just love it!! Its so amazing getting to see and hear your baby. I too have a scan this week, on Thursday, they are checking for downs, so this will be my 2nd scan this pregnancy but am really excited for this one because baby will actually look like a baby this time!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Leanne i hope your scan goes really well hun xxx


My kids are older now (youngest is 3 eldest is 6) so they did actually manage to be of some help..
...this is my first Christmas for a couple of years without a puppy in my house to wreck my tree weve had 2 'furbabys' (pups) pass away over the last couple of years:cry:
So this year will seem quiet....then next year i will have a human baby again :cloud9: :happydance:


----------



## LM2104

Thanks! Yes this will be my first scan... I know what you mean about it looking like a proper baby I'm almost 13 weeks so hopefully it look a proper baby!!

Just knowing it is all alright after all these weeks will just be a huge relief!!


good luck Thursday!


----------



## mrsholmes

hey girls,

Serina-thats what I used to do! loved it!

Im lucky my mum is looking after the baby when I go back, I do love my job thats why im going back, and we wont have enough money lol.

Christmas does my head in! it took me an hour to get home today! did all my shopping on saturday and going to wrap it tonight.

leanne good luck for the scan x

here are my scan pics, the kidney bean one is 9wks and the others are 12 weeks 3 days.


Btw-randomly it wont let me type its coming out backwards, had to cut and paste this!!
 



Attached Files:







caths scan3.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 15









caths scan 2.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 11









caths scan 4.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 10









caths scan 5.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 14









caths scan.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 7


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

awww such a cute little one mrsholmes!!!


----------



## amber20

nice pictures. Very cute!


----------



## lilmomof3

hey ladies, well i posted a thread in 2nd tri, well called my doc they said i had to get into a dentist, so called and got in they said i need a root canal on monday next week and its starting to absess so im on pg safe antibitocs for a week then i have 3 very bad cavitys on my left side my mouth that have to be fixed soon ahh the craziness i hope it all goes well im on antibitcs to stop the pain it was so unbarrable . thanks ladies,


----------



## meldmac

Good luck to all the ladies who have scans soon!! 

Lilmom sorry you're having so much trouble with you teeth, hope the antibiotics help soon.

I got to hear my babies heartbeat today!!! It was so wonderful I just couldn't stop smiling!!! My doc's appointment went really well, except she said I lost 3 lbs. She doesn't think I'm eating enough. Otherwise everything is great. Feeling much better since the weekend. Glad it is a new week.


----------



## BabeeAngel

I had an appointment today and my actual due date is May 26th, I am about 3 weeks further along than we thought! ( original due date of June 12th)..
So i'm no longer going to be a June mummy :( I hope i can still be a part of the group.


----------



## Jkelmum

BabeeAngel said:


> I had an appointment today and my actual due date is May 26th, I am about 3 weeks further along than we thought! ( original due date of June 12th)..
> So i'm no longer going to be a June mummy :( I hope i can still be a part of the group.

Dont leave us you are one of us :hugs: 26th may I am so jelous thats 1 month ahead of me you will be due another scan in 4 wks . this is the part u get to relax and bloom xxxx


----------



## Cariad_bach

BabeeAngel said:


> I had an appointment today and my actual due date is May 26th, I am about 3 weeks further along than we thought! ( original due date of June 12th)..
> So i'm no longer going to be a June mummy :( I hope i can still be a part of the group.


Wow fancy being put forwards 3 whole weeks :happydance:

Please dont leave us tho hun :hugs: :hugs:

Cath those piccies are great, going to look at the Nub later ;)

Helen hope your Dentist can help hun, i really feel for you, just reading your post made my teeth ache lol, im such a baby.


Mel im glad everything went well hun, i wish i could hear my babys heart beat :hissy: lol

Serina how are you feeling hun?


Im ok....bad stomach and i know longer know whats MS and whats a stomach bug :dohh: but never mind....

...Its nearly Christmas :happydance: :happydance:

Im so excited lol xxxxxx


----------



## Jkelmum

I am ok I have a gum infection and bk on antibiotics so my 3rd lot with 1st 12 wks omg poor lil baby will look like antibiotic lol my scan is 6 days and getting closer got to shopping and its freezing and icey !! Ethan is the devil child today he decided to get the iron from the cupboard while i was doing katie,s hair and was ironing carpet then headbutted floor when i took it off him he has a lump bloody kids drive ya mad but got to love them


----------



## Cariad_bach

Aww bless Ethan at least he's keeping you occupied lol ...only 6 days hun, hang on in there xxxxxxxx


----------



## ClaireyF

Morning ladies, back to work today :( i had a nice day off yesterday but had to go christmas shopping...it was chaos!!! i think i came back with more baby things than i did presents!

Cute scan pics Cath!! 

We were looking at a baby names book last night and we know for definite what names we will use if its a girl but really stuck if its a boy! we have only got one idea for a boy. The names we have chosen are:

Caitlin Claire Flemington or
Molly Ellen Flemington
and
Lucas Paul Flemington

Has anyone else got names thought of yet? 

I think i might be getting a little bump :happydance: 

Congrats Jue on officially moving to 2nd Tri today!!! xx


----------



## LM2104

Hi everone!

I am in complete amazement! I saw my baby for the 1st time this morning!
It was fantastic, we saw it jumping around all over the place waving around its two arms and legs!

I'm not ashamed to say I cried a little bit when I saw its little heart beating...

I really thing its the most amazing thing I've ever seen in my life and I cant believe it is growing and jumping around inside me!

My next scan is booked for February 6th and I cant wait to see baby again!


----------



## ClaireyF

aww congratulations!! i cried both when i saw bubs for 1st time and heard them on the doppler xx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

That's great, so glad your scan went well hun and just think Feb 6th you'll be able to find out the sex...if you want to know! I too got all teary eyed when I saw :baby: heat beating for the first time. It such a wonderful thing isn't it!!


----------



## Hunnyx10

glad all is well with you all ladies
i had my scan yesterday
https://img216.imageshack.us/img216/778/dsc00121kx4.jpg
dates are spot on so it will be 21 june but will go for induction 10th june


----------



## ClaireyF

Aww cute picture!!! x


----------



## tink

Hello ladies x
lovely pic Hunny x
ive not been in for ages,just feel like poo all the time,ms lasts all day although i havnt actually been sick.I'm also on antib's for water infection,and a chesty cough is trying its hardest to butt in!Cant wait to feel 'normal' again ,i just feel exhausted!:rofl:Havn't even got the get up and go to wash my hair some days!:rofl:
But i can't complain can i!:rofl::rofl:
Hope everyones ok x


----------



## Cariad_bach

Leanne hun im so glad your scan went well hun, a always cry at mine, its such a huge thing to see your little baby inside you...

...Hunny im glad yours went well to hun,
Your gonna have your baby the same day as me, your Induced June 10th and im Due 10th (mine have always come on the due date or the day before!)


Tink its nice to see you hun, im sorry to hear you've been so ill, hope you get better soon xxxxx


----------



## Hunnyx10

yay cariad thats great mine will be here 11th if induced 10th lol

tink nice to see you on here again lol even thou we chat most days lol


----------



## amber20

I had all 3 of mine 2 weeks early.


----------



## happy mum

BabeeAngel said:


> I had an appointment today and my actual due date is May 26th, I am about 3 weeks further along than we thought! ( original due date of June 12th)..
> So i'm no longer going to be a June mummy :( I hope i can still be a part of the group.

no worries i'm a may baby too really, i'll be having an induction around 19th may!!! but i'm staying here too!!!

"we shall not , we shall not be moved!!" :rofl:


----------



## mrsholmes

Mel im glad everything went well,

cant believe they have put u forward 3 weeks!! wow! and I agree with Serina stay with us:hugs:

serina- U realy have been though the mill! at least u have your scan to look forward too!

hey Claire- we like Bronwen for a girl and Darwin for a boy, but we are now thinking Scott as that was my maiden name.

LM- really glad it went well!! I agree its amazing!:happydance: I didn't cry......I think I had worked myself up too much

Love you pics Hunny and tink:happydance::happydance:

Jue!, what do u think about the nub??


----------



## meldmac

Today was a pretty good day at work. Still elated about hearing the heartbeat yesterday!! 

Hope all you ladies are feeling ok and that everything is going well for you!

Mel


----------



## BabeeAngel

hey! Thanks for letting me stay girls! i've been feeling incredibly huge lately but people keep telling me I'm barely showing....
well some good news... my boyfriend proposed to me today :D


----------



## bugalugs

Congratulations!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jkelmum

Morning all
Congrats BabeeAngel xxx
I cant seem to wake up today ...I have a virgin v party to go to tonight at 7 lastnight at 7 i was in my p.j,s watching tv lol
I am taking ethan to mother and toddlers in a bit if i can get dress lol
5 days until scan woohoo


----------



## Jkelmum

ethans dressed and fed ive eaten my toast now to get dressed but i just had to come back and tell u I am 12 wks tomorrow !! yay !!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Twyla hun _Congratulations! _ :happydance: :happydance:

Thats fantastic news, im so pleased for you hun xxxxxxxx





Yay Serina 12 weeks tomorow :happydance: thats great hun, and its nearly your scan :hugs:


Cath ive looked and looked at your babies Nub......but ive looked at 2 others (my sisters and someone on here's) and they all look like boy ones,
Im beginning to think im very bad at it lol :dohh: either that or everyone's having boys lol


Amber do they know why your always 2 weeks early? what day will you baby be born on if it is 2 weeks early like the others?




Well im about to moan again (sorry) .......i have a new cold :hissy:
And to make it worse so does my 3 year old :cry:

She was off school the other week with the same bad cold i had and most of you lot have had,
Well today were both feeling ill, coughing loads, my lungs feel like there's a elephant sat on them and my little girl looks like death warmed up.
God i hate winter!


----------



## LM2104

Ahh, Congrats Babee!

I'm officially 2nd Trimester 2day :happydance:

I cant stop looking at my scan pic, cheesy I know but its so clear and so beautiful! 

Claire we like Kiera for a girl but are throwing around loads of names at the moment... really struggling with boys names though.


----------



## Baci

Congratulations BabeeAngel! :happydance:


----------



## Jkelmum

Aww jue hope u and your lil girl feels better soon .xxx 
I didnt make it to mums nad toddelers as ethan threw up bucket loads of flem and crap off his chest he is sleeping now ...bless him


----------



## Cariad_bach

serina27 said:


> Aww jue hope u and your lil girl feels better soon .xxx
> I didnt make it to mums nad toddelers as ethan threw up bucket loads of flem and crap off his chest he is sleeping now ...bless him


Thanks hun :hugs:
Shes still on the sofa curled up, i hate seeing them ill
 
Poor Ethan hope he feels better soon xxxxxx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:wohoo: Babee that is awesome news!!! Huge Congrats!! Care to share how he did it? I'm a sucker for romance as I get absolutely none at home :rofl:

Sorry to hear you ladies are all still so sick, gosh, ds has a bad cough and I think he's passing it off to me, I woke this morning with a sore throat and that is always how I start to get ill...I can hardly wait! I have my scan tomorrow....getting excited...is 12 weeks too early to see the nub? I doubt I'll be having another scan until I am 20 weeks so it would be fun to guess. I had a strange dream last night, put my hand on my belly and a little hand pushed me off, I looked down and my belly was see-through, I got to see all of the baby including a little penis...uh oh could it be another boy??!! Time will tell I guess. Hope you girls start to feel better soon! :hugs:


----------



## amber20

Congrats!


----------



## kittiekat

Hi all,

Just dropping in to say hello!

Still not internet back at home so checking in when visiting my sister lol. Got my first consultant appointment on friday and then my 12 week scan next friday! Its seems to be going well quick a lately!!


----------



## lilmomof3

ok im ready to SCREAM at the top of my lungs if it didnt hurt so bad i would . iv been taking my antibics for my teeth since monday and there getting worse im having the worst pain its in my eye from my eye tooth being bad and the bottom teeth are throbbing in pain, i can barrely talk they hurt so bad, on a good note, im 14 weeks as of tommrow..... yippeee.. babys heart still going strong i was listening last night and all a sudden felt butterfiles low in my pelvic put my hand there to feel very little feelings bouncing it was so neat my lil boy also felt it , it was a very tiny feeling i put doppler there to check and sure enough baby kicked doppler, the feeling feels like popcorn popping realy low. it was so neat ,least i got a good smile just wish the pain would stop iv tried everything for the pain, my pain pills from my doctor and peroxide and water swooshes , salt water swooshes and cloves caked in my mouth i can hardly eat its so pain full. ahhh cant sleep from pain anything . thank ladies i just had to let it out, im gunna try a heating pad on my face again and pray for the best,


----------



## mrsholmes

wow Babee congrats!!!!

Yeh Serna!! your very brave having a v party im normally in bed by 9!!

How are u Hayley? 

Jue! james came out with a boy as well!!! 4 girls in my town who I went to school with are also having boys all due btween Feb and jUne!

LM2104- Whats you name? congrats!! im loving the 2nd tri alot more!

hey Kat nice to see u!! 

No news with me..........life is al work now, had to start brining it home as we got this inspection (it was put backcos I was off sick) so ive bought a plant, photo for my desk and lots of sweets to get me through the next week!!


----------



## happy mum

babee
CONGRATULATIONS!!! :happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
thats lovely news!!!

all of you with colds! hope you get better soon!:hugs:

had bad day at play group today, my little boy pinched a little girls face twice, before i could dash accross the hall to him... nightmare... the girls mum was aright cow to me, i said i was sorry and told dylan off, but not good enough for her, don't know what i'm to do short of never going out or tying his hands together i don't know what to do. my friends are supportive but it just makes me feel crap like everyone things i'm a rubbish mum, really tryng to watch him all time but have to keep eye on evie too as she's a runner....god how the hell i'm gonna cope with another???... any advice???


agree cath 2nd tri is much better lets enjoy it before we get too big!! what sex do you want? are you finding out if it is a boy?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

lilmom that's so exciting! I can't wait to feel my :baby: move for the first time, 14 weeks, wow that's early to feel movement, must mean you've got strong lil one in there! I'm sorry to hear your still feeling so lousy, hope things improve for you soon! :hugs:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I feel your pain happy mum....but don't feel like your a bad mother, its so hard to watch them every little second. My little boy give me quite a run for my money, he's into everything all the time, and entering the terrible 2's so much fun!!! You have one of each do you have a pref this time??


----------



## lilmomof3

just checking in ladies, my pain pill finaly kicked in thank god for alittle bit, and i think i have a sinus infection also so glad im on antibics well the feeling i got was very very little flutters it was neat . cant wait to feel better too and stronger kicks, i cant wait for them ,


----------



## BabeeAngel

thanks for all the congrats girls!
here is how he did it...
he had bought me a christmas present that's been sitting here driving me crazy, but I restrained myself and didn't snoop lol... 
he couldn't wait for christmas, so when i got home late from work last night, he said come to the back, i did something in the yard I want you to see... so I looked out and he had wrote really big in the snow "MARRY ME"  i of course said "yes yes yes" 
Now to tell my mom that I'm pregnant and engaged LOL


----------



## meldmac

Congrats BabeeAngel!!! :happydance:

Lilmom so sorry you're still not feeling well. Hope it gets better really soon for you!! It's great thought that you felt your baby!!!

I'm doing ok, really tired tonight haven't been sleeping well at all. Getting up way to much to go to the washroom. Oh well it's all worth it. I just can't wait to get to the 2nd Tri!! Time seems to be standing still right now.

Take care everyone!
Mel


----------



## Jkelmum

:happydance: 12 week today my mouth feels better and I dont feel ill so FX thats the end of the rough road of this pregnancy and the rest is plain sailing :rofl: Like that will ever happen:dohh:


----------



## ClaireyF

:happydance:CONGRATULATIONS BABEEANGEL!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## happy mum

1cre8tivgrl said:


> I feel your pain happy mum....but don't feel like your a bad mother, its so hard to watch them every little second. My little boy give me quite a run for my money, he's into everything all the time, and entering the terrible 2's so much fun!!! You have one of each do you have a pref this time??


thanks, i just felt so rubbish yest. would prefer a girl less trouble!but don't really mind, how about you??


well this am has got worse :cry:. i started bleeding. am so worried i've never bled before, at any time in any preg. i've rang epu. they've booked me a scan for in the morning 10.30. so worried seems bad to bleed at this stage surely, and nothing can be done.:cry: hoping its just cos done too much yest and had bad night with both kids up.
keep your fingers crossed for me!


----------



## Jkelmum

:hugs: I will send a pray up for you and your baby happymum i bled in my last pregnancy and ethan is now nearly two plz try to relax while u get your scan tomorrow xxx


----------



## ClaireyF

:hugs: i hope everything goes well tomorrow xx


----------



## Hunnyx10

hope all goes well tomorrow happy mum


----------



## amber20

Babee that is so sweet!! Congrats!!!


----------



## amber20

Wow! I just noticed i'm in the 4th box already! Yay, how exciting!


----------



## Hunnyx10

congratulations babeeangel


----------



## bugalugs

Happymum I hope all goes well at your scan :hugs: xx

Hi Cath I'm doing ok thanks, cold seems to be slowly going. You sound busy at work! I really miss it sometimes!

Hope all you ladies are doing ok and looking forward to christmas! My in laws sent us a huge box of presents and even put one in for their yet to arrive grandchild!! how sweet. They are excited then hehe, i'm so pleased cos no one else sends us anything!! boring lot!


----------



## lilmomof3

its offical, im 14 WEEKS TODAY,,, YIPPEEEEEEEEEEEEE well i posted a thread im sure u saw, any way ladies im having a good day (KNOCK OF LOTS WOOD) i think that its not my teeth causing the pain in my mouth i have been having a awful sinus prob lalty and i was reading online and saw a sinus infection can cause bad pain in ur jaw and teeth, i know i do have 1 bad tooth but im wondering could all this pain be caused from my sinus prob its getting better since iv had the antibics thank god today i hope the pain stays away im actully gunna get some cleaning and laundry done today provided pain stays away, and my bbs seem to be hurting worse in the 2nd tri i still cannot wear a bra at all to much pain, bump is growing good im gunna take some new pics soon wow ladies i was wondering why all a sudden my whole left side my face was hurting all at once was kinda weird to think 4 teeth could be that pain full at one time then i got to thinking for the last 2 weeks iv sufferd a bad sinuse prob i was looking around the net and found another pg web site where a lady was talking about horrible tooth pain and i read she found out it was not her teeth it was just a bad sinus problem so i realy hope that thats what it is so i dont need a bunch dental work done while im pg hoping to hold off till after the baby only cuz yes im worried about the meds but also i cant handle the pain from dental work so that would mean i would have to take extra of my vicodin (pain killers ) and i realy am doing good not taking a ton of them i know there safe for baby but i do worry cuz there a narcotic pain pill . thank ladies im gunna celebrate today


----------



## lilmomof3

EVERYONE PLEASE SAY A PRAYER FOR HAPPY MUM , hope you are gunna be ok hun update us ill be sending tons of hugs, hope you and baby are doing great, miss you a ton im thinking of you


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Saying a prayer for you happy mum...hope everything goes ok with your scan!!! 

I had my doctors appt this morning, what a rat race that turned out to be, was there for 3 hours!!! They messed up my appt and everything was awful, but atleast I got to see my LO again. Things still look good, HB is 170bpm, I think it may be to early to test the nub thing out, or even if you can see it, I'm not really sure what I'm looking for but for anyone knowledged in this area, can you tell anything yet??? Just hoping!!
 



Attached Files:







11w5d.jpg
File size: 85 KB
Views: 13


----------



## mrsholmes

just read about happy mum, has anyone heard anything? xxxx


----------



## ClaireyF

not heard anything more from happy mum, her appt is 10.30 tomorrow (i think) hope everything goes well for her tomorrow...fingers crossed . x


----------



## mrsholmes

thanks claire,

Hayley- work is doing my head in! ive haven't got two mintues to myself I do check facebook but Im always ages in here lol! Have u opened anything yet lol!!?

Rhonda- I dont get the nub thing either!


----------



## lilmomof3

omg my daughter just scared the shit out of me, im not kidding, i live accross the street from the school and from my huge living room i can see the whole front of the school , well at 230 today all a sudden im looking out my living room window and see my 5 year old running accross the street! i swear i stood up screaming running accross the house i almost fell my brother thank god lives with me and he got out the door b4 me i almost fell i think i spraind my ankle running when we got to her she told me she wanted to show me she lost her tooth, omg i was petrafied we have a busy road small town but busy road and big semis, i told her we are going back and talking to the school so i went back and they told me they didnt even know she left, omg im mad, there is a sub teacher in the kindergarten class and she didnt know my daughter left either i was freaking out, i had the other teacher who i like talk to hailey, iv always had nightmares about my daughter getting hit by a car and 2 summers ago my daughter climbed the fence in my yard when my ma was watching her and almost got hit then we had a long talk with her about the road and how U CANNOT go in the road without someone, ahhh that school needs to watch them kids better, i swear im so glad she made it ok i stayed at school till the end with my girls and had a talk with her how she has to stay at school . wow. i was scared, so bad thank god she is ok. im guna start to stay at the school the teacher is out for a few days so they only have 2 teachers in the class she told me she could use the help i told her i live right there they can always ask me to stay so for the next few days im staying there to make sure it goes ok untill the teacher gets back . ahh i had to tell you ladies what happend


----------



## Jkelmum

Thats totally disgusting how can they allow that to happen I would have flipped if that had been my child


----------



## Hunnyx10

keeping fingers crossed for you happy mum


----------



## happy mum

hi thanks for all of your well wishes. no bleeding this am so feeling bit better. got butterflies worrying. mum coming over soon to look after kids so i can go to hosp, don't want to take them just in case. will let you know when get back.


----------



## Rosella

Best of luck Happy mum,FX all will be well. x


----------



## bugalugs

Good luck happymum xxx thinking of you xxx

Hey peops!! Well, we did it!! Everyone knows!!! Even facebook!!! Where are you all on there anyway? I would like to add you as my friends if that's ok??

Hope you are all ok today? xx


----------



## ClaireyF

hi you can add me if you like. i'm Claire Flemington, the only one on there as far as i know! profile pic is a scan pic (bit of a give away) xx


----------



## bugalugs

Thankyou!! Just done it hehe x


----------



## ClaireyF

and i've just accepted too :D x


----------



## Jkelmum

Hope happy mum is ok 

hayley my facebook is serina roper was dilworth

As anybody seen Jue she hasnt been here for a few days hope shes ok

been shopping got the game my son really wanted 40 for a game !!


----------



## ClaireyF

Serina i text Jue last night because i thought it was unusual she hadn't been around. she really poorly with the cold thats going round and her and little girl are trying to sleep it off. :hugs: xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Thanks ive no credit until tuesday and my free texts have gone thought it was strange hope shes feeling better soon xxx


----------



## happy mum

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

i'm back!
thank goodness all is ok! :cloud9:

had to wait ages was really worried.
they have no idea why i bled, has stopped now.
baby measured 15 weeks so MUCH bigger, but my babies always are which is also reassuring.
so i'm happy mum again!!! :happydance:

Thankyou all so much for your support it means a lot! :hugs:


Just joined face book by the way, i'm Natalee Byrne! would love some friends!! lol!!


----------



## Jkelmum

wooohoo yay so glad xxx


----------



## ClaireyF

hurray! congratulations! its nice you got moved forward 3days!! i have added you on fb now :D x


----------



## lilmomof3

hello ladies, morning update, well got a new keyboard again hopfully nothing will get spilled on this one, lol... well iv got major indegestion but good news, MY TEETH DONT HURT,, YIPPEE. had to been a sinus infection ah feels so much better well gunna do my xmas shopping today and tommrow iv been waiting to get some money up and my brother the sweetheart he is , is giving me $ 300 to help with xmas he knows times are hard for us he lives with me it helps a lot, he is so sweet and loves my kids to death so i will be able to shop . well think im feeling flutters right now its so neat very tiny feeling in my belly . 
happymum, so glad to see its all ok 
hope everyone else is doing good the school told me they where sorry about what happend yesterday but still thats no exuse if i wasnt home i dont know what my little girl would have done . i told her she has to stay at school . well im gunna eat im starving be back on later


----------



## bugalugs

Thanks for adding me on facebook guys, I should have said, i'm Hayley Attwood-Wright on there! if anyone else wants to add me, all friends are welcome lol x

Natalee i'm so relieved for you that everything went well at your scan - my cousin had some bleeding all the way through both her pregnancies and both babies were fine and the docs didn't know why, I guess for some women it just happens? It's fab news that all is well xx

lilmom it's great that your feeling better! thank god nothing happened to your little girl! your brother sounds great, it's nice to have family support eh xx

Poor Jue, my cold is only JUST starting to go, i've had it for THREE weeks!! I never normally get so sick!! My immune system must be so low to protect bubs lol x


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

happy mum so glad your :baby: is ok!!!


----------



## LM2104

Hi all, just catching up!

Happy mum I'm so glad everything went well for you!!

Cath my name is Leanne.
I cant load my scan pic on which is really annoying me as I'm so proud of it and think it is so beautiful!

2nd Tri is treating me well... I feel really good just a bit knackered. Hope everyone is starting to feel blooming!


----------



## Rosella

Congrats Happy Mum, that's really great news!!!


----------



## lilmomof3

had to vent ladies, well sad news about xmas well i was so happy at the thought of having good money for xmas, then i get a letter about the loan on our van we are behind a month and we have been trying to catch up well our finaly last payment was due oct but i gave them a payment and told them i am going to try hard to get the rest its only $430.00 thats all left and the van is mine from the bank no more bank payments well then we have had a hard time due to the econmy and what not hubbys work getting cut down bad so not a lot of money so my brother was giving us 300 for xmas and my friend also went and got some stuff well then i get my mail today with a court letter saying if i dont give the bank the $430 left on my van by december 26th they are taking my van ,thats the only car i have for my kids, iv had this loan for 5 years always paid and yes am having a hard time this is the first time its realy hard, i got electric bill due and gas im so sad cuz now i dont know what to do . im gunna sit with hubby and see if theres a way we can figure somthign out to get that paid, good thing is once i give them the last payment i dont have to pay that every month any more, so ill save in the long run but why did this have to happen now. finaly a good xmas ruind in one day im so sad i dont even know what to do today . all i can think of when my friend and me went shopping for xmas today was how cool its gunna be cuz tommrow we where going back for more cuz of my brothers money and we have a loan place who gives small loans and i was going there to get a little bit extra for me and hubby to get kids stuff and now i dont know what to do,. ahhhhh nice xmas gotta love the econamy.... why dont they just PRINT MORE MONEY ... AND SEND IT TO ALL OF US.... wow its as easy as pushing a button and sending us a new check to all the tax payers. not very hard but no they want us to all suffer ... sorry ladies i had to vent im just realy sad right now . thanks for listening


----------



## amber20

I hope everything gets better!


----------



## lilmomof3

ok ladies i know this is a fast update, but god must be looking down on me, we called the load company that i was gunna go get alittle extra from for xmas and they are gunna give me more than expected, phew, and then i sat down caculated what i will need and if all goes well we will forsore have the VAN PAYED,,, and have a xmas with extra money to get food and pay the electric bill and gas bill. wow i feel better now just to cross my fingers it goes as planned, i cant belive it wasnt that hard to figure out . so as of dec 26th my van will be mine and no $3OO month going to the bank it will be extra for us. thanks ladies it just took me some time to sit and think . i couldnt belive the loan company was so nice to us to help us out like they are,


----------



## TeenMom06/09

hi everyone i just wanted to introduce myself.
im Meghan, and im due june 28th (kinda towards the end, but still a june baby!)
anyone else due this day?


----------



## amber20

Welcome TeenMom!

Lilmom I have my fingers crossed for you also. I hope everything works out!!!


----------



## meztisa

Hi Meghan welcome to B&B! I am due June 8. :D


----------



## bugalugs

TeenMom06/09 said:


> hi everyone i just wanted to introduce myself.
> im Meghan, and im due june 28th (kinda towards the end, but still a june baby!)
> anyone else due this day?

Hiya, welcome to b&b, congratulations!

My EDD is 28th June, unless my 1st scan tells us different, it's on MONDAY!!!!!! Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!


----------



## Jkelmum

Hiya Ive got my scan monday cant wait !!
Hayley as her scan too I am sure there is somebody else but not sure who ???


----------



## meldmac

Yay for those of us due on June 28th!! 

So I'm getting more excited now, 3.5 more days of work this week and then we fly to visit my parents for 3 weeks for Christmas!! I can't wait. It will be so nice to be off work for that long. 

How is everyone today?? Hope everyone is doing well.

Mel


----------



## Jkelmum

Hi Mel 3 wks wow bet u cant wait...will u have internet access ? although bet u will be too busy to come on lol 

I am havin a lazy day as had a late night last night xx


----------



## TeenMom06/09

bugalugs said:


> TeenMom06/09 said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone i just wanted to introduce myself.
> im Meghan, and im due june 28th (kinda towards the end, but still a june baby!)
> anyone else due this day?
> 
> Hiya, welcome to b&b, congratulations!
> 
> My EDD is 28th June, unless my 1st scan tells us different, it's on MONDAY!!!!!! Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!Click to expand...

HI!
its nice to meet you, im glad someone else is towards the end of june!


----------



## bugalugs

Yay for June moms!!!! (and all moms really hehe)

I'm ok today, sooo excited about my scan tomorrow, my husband is really excited too, like it's christmas day hehe.

Still feeling really tired though! and my M/S still gets me at times each day! I hope the info in books/net is true and it starts to wear off soon!!! :)

Apart from that I feel VERY happy hehe!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## ClaireyF

bugalugs said:


> Yay for June moms!!!! (and all moms really hehe)
> 
> I'm ok today, sooo excited about my scan tomorrow, my husband is really excited too, like it's christmas day hehe.
> 
> Still feeling really tired though! and my M/S still gets me at times each day! I hope the info in books/net is true and it starts to wear off soon!!! :)
> 
> Apart from that I feel VERY happy hehe!!!!!:happydance:

hey, my tiredness has eased off so thats good news! i no longer need afternoon naps at weekend although im not full of energy yet - cant wait for that to kick in! have fun at your scan tomorrow and enjoy every second of it! :D xx


----------



## Rosella

serina27 said:


> Hiya Ive got my scan monday cant wait !!
> Hayley as her scan too I am sure there is somebody else but not sure who ???

Hello! i've got mine tomorrow too!!! :happydance:
we are SO SO excited!!

Good luck to you ladies, hoping all is well for all of us!


----------



## Jkelmum

Rosella said:


> serina27 said:
> 
> 
> Hiya Ive got my scan monday cant wait !!
> Hayley as her scan too I am sure there is somebody else but not sure who ???
> 
> Hello! i've got mine tomorrow too!!! :happydance:
> we are SO SO excited!!
> 
> Good luck to you ladies, hoping all is well for all of us!Click to expand...

what time is yours mine is 12 noon I feel scared I dont know why as i am sure ive been gettin flutters over the last two days xxx


----------



## Rosella

Mine's at 12 noon too!!! Wow, flutters already! That's so exciting.
I am just dying to see the bubba, cos I haven't heard heartbeat, or anything. The medical care has been completely hands off up till now. So we're mainly excited, am sure I'll be totally nervous by the time we get there! Best of luck S, xxx


----------



## Jkelmum

Think flutters are due to it being number 4 I cant wait to have a due date i know it right


----------



## Cariad_bach

Hi all,
Im back!

Got loads to catch up on but just wanted to post quickly good luck for all those scans tomorow,
Wow its going to be a really exciting day, lots of piccies and happy stories to share :)


----------



## ClaireyF

yay your back in the land of the living! i updated everyone on here because you were being missed glad your back! 

i have just felt flutters in my tummy :D pretty sure it was baby, i had tears in my eyes (soppy sod) can't wait until DH can feel kicks etc. 

good luck for everyones scan tomorrow :hugs: x


----------



## Cariad_bach

Just done a quick catch up lol...

...Hell Nat hun im really glad your ok now :hugs:

Hi and Welcome Meghan xxx

Ive added a load of people on facebook ;) :hugs:

Serina hows your chest now hun?

Clare thanks for updating everyone for me xxxxxxxx its great that youve felt flutters hun xxxxx



Well ive apparently had 'proper' flu!!

Not just the the kind that men say they have when its really just a cold :rolleyes:

I couldn't get out of bed for days and nor could my 3 year old, we've not eaten, weve had hot fever's and then been shivering....it wasn't pretty lol

Were doing better today, weve both ate and kept it down and were both up and about .........................which is a good job because my OH and other 2 kiddies are going down with it :cry:
So im now nurse again!

I just hope bumps coping ok with it all....i was feeling movements but i haven't now for days ...hope its ok.



Anyway how many scans are there tomorow then?
Serinas,
Hayleys,
Rosellas,
Anyone else?


----------



## Jkelmum

Glad your feeling better jue hope rest of your family is soon too ....as for baby movements its early baby will be resting to let you rest they can be nice to us sometimes makes up for all MS ect .....My due date is anybodys guess as since havin implant out on 24th aug i have only spotted 5th sept for 1 wk and 19th sept 3days so ive gone by 19th sept so i cant be put bk only forward  xxx


----------



## happy mum

tHATS SO EXCITING ALL THESE SCANS TOMORROW!! Good luck everybody!!! serina thats exciting you may be further on esp if feeling flutters!! :happydance:

Glad your better JUe!!!
been a scary few days , spotted a bit again today but think ok, seeing midwife week tomorrow, but going to take it easy just in case.
look fotward to tomorrows scans! XX
:hug:


----------



## BabeeAngel

Good luck everyone with your scans  mine made me teary eyed in a good way, but they took so long before they even let me see the screen... felt like forever.
well I bought my first baby thing today :) a set with a diaper shirt, pijama suit and bib... unisex of course because i won't know the sex till the baby is born...
did you guys start shopping for baby things yet?


----------



## Cariad_bach

:happydance: Yay todays the days for you all .....im so excited for you guys, wish i was having a scan lol.

Serina text me as soon as your done hun,

Cant wait to see every ones piccies :cloud9: :happydance:

Nat Hows the spotting this morning hun? has it stopped?

Twyla i will start shopping after Christmas but my scans Jan 21st and i want to know what it is so its not worth me buying loads of stuff till i know what it is...

...with my first i have loads of unisex stuff that as soon as i knew what i was having i took back to the shop to exchange for girls stuff lol xxx


----------



## ClaireyF

Jue your next scan is the day before my next one, mines on 22nd Jan :D

I went a bit mad buying baby things yesterday :blush: we went out to mothercare and toys r us yesterday morning and chose which pram we were going to get...i later went on ebay and found the same pram still in box and never used for £130, they sell it in Toys r us for £249 so we got that :D also from a different seller we got a 'i love my bear' moses basket and stand for £15...we are collecting it all on sunday. Dh has banned me from ebay now! lol x


----------



## Jkelmum

Hayley will have had hers by now cant wait for pic xxx

I am on my way in 2 hrs xxx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Wow Clare what a bargain,

Not long now Serina xxx


----------



## Rosella

Thanks for all the good wishes everyone, I am so excited, i can't concentrate at work!! Praying everything is OK!!


----------



## Jkelmum

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/81404-monday-15th-scans.html ive even made a thread :rofl: theres loads of us today lets just pray we *ALL* have great results :happydance: in a strange mood exicted but scared to death the wait is killin me


----------



## Rosella

serina27 said:


> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/81404-monday-15th-scans.html ive even made a thread :rofl: theres loads of us today lets just pray we *ALL* have great results :happydance: in a strange mood exicted but scared to death the wait is killin me

Me too!!! that describes it perfectly!


----------



## happy mum

serina27 said:


> Glad your feeling better jue hope rest of your family is soon too ....as for baby movements its early baby will be resting to let you rest they can be nice to us sometimes makes up for all MS ect .....My due date is anybodys guess as since havin implant out on 24th aug i have only spotted 5th sept for 1 wk and 19th sept 3days so ive gone by 19th sept so i cant be put bk only forward  xxx


i'm betting you'll be put forward 2weeks!, af was prob 5th, then ovulation/implant bleed?, no expert just guessing really!!:rofl:

how exciting! hope all goes wellX


and good luck to rosella and hayley too!, its no nerve wracking isn't it, i was in tears on fri panicking, the relief is so massive when you see that hb!!
good luck girls.:hugs:

no spotting today thank goodness hoping it was just a blip, but i am being more careful not to lift the kids so much.

hope the family getting better Jue! mine have just hah colds so not too serious, just put little one to bed he's shattered, up in night again coughing, so hard for them when they can't cough it up just swallow it again, vicious cycle.


----------



## Hunnyx10

good luck to all of you having scans today cant wait to see pics

im feeling ok glad to be in 2nd tri now and hoping i get some energy back lol

done all my wrapping but still trying to get tree up but everytime we go to do it our youngest two wont go to sleep early enough lol


----------



## bugalugs

Hiya everyone!

I'm just popping in to say my scan went well today and it was AMAZING seeing our little baby on that screen!!

My hubsta is going to try and get hold of a scanner at work so we can upload the photies, then you can see too!!

Thankyou everyone for all your best wishes and good lucks! Hope everyone else's scans went well!

Take care all, chat soon xxxxx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Aww hun im soooo pleased it all went well...did they change your due date at all?
Cant wait to see piccies xxxx


----------



## Hunnyx10

congrats on your scan


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

TeenMom06/09 said:


> hi everyone i just wanted to introduce myself.
> im Meghan, and im due june 28th (kinda towards the end, but still a june baby!)
> anyone else due this day?

I am due the 27th!! Congrats and welcome! :hugs:


----------



## Jkelmum

My scan was great all is well moved me to 13 wks tday EDD 22 June I will upload scan later my laptop i not playying ball today ...my next scan is at 21 wks 11th feb :happydance:


----------



## kittiekat

Congrats to all the happy and good scans today! Mine is on friday.

Meghan I am due 28th june too, but that could change after friday! But for now count me in!


----------



## happy mum

glad all the scans went well, had to pop on and see, better start on dinner for the kids now. xx


----------



## applegirl

such great news to see the happy scans! :dance: 
So many dates changing! Hard to keep track! Can't believe you are now in 2nd tri - you must all be getting cute little bumps - let's see! I want to see some more bump pics on the bumps thread! 

I'm CD11 and waiting for O this month. Will let you know if I am on track for a new years :bfp: 
bug hugs to all you lovely mummies.


----------



## Jkelmum

https://i496.photobucket.com/albums/rr323/serina2008tags/Photo-0246.jpg
my baby 13 wks :cloud9:


----------



## happy mum

cute pic serina!!!


----------



## lilmomof3

hello ladies, very cute pic of baby, 
wow theres so many of us hard for me to keep track, well im doing good did not have a very good day i have trapped wind very very bad, omg i could barrely walk today. i feel so blowen up from gas, on a good note i feel flutters its not all the time but if im laying down i can feel baby moving around in there its so neat nothing hard kick just small light flutters execally after i eat somthing . our at night and when im listening to heart beat on doppler i can hear it kick then i feel a flutter when it does it. i was looking on the internet trying to find remodys to the gas problem im having wow i never new it could hurt so bad to have to fart ( tmi ) i had my friend lightly take his hand and kinda bang very lightly on my back its the only relife i found i could get, dont worry made sure he did it very lightly . but it felt so much better and helped my issue a little bit . im getting ready for bed so tired today i layed in bed all day changing places trying to get comfy from the trapped wind, im gunna rest on my heating pad for awhile . hope everyone is doing realy well nothing to new to report here baby still going strong just need to expell gas . lol ahh well ladies untill tommrow have a good night .


----------



## bugalugs

Hi ladies, thought I would show you my upside down baby hehe xx

My due date is still 28th June, yay!!
 



Attached Files:







12 week scan pictures.jpg
File size: 46.9 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Cariad_bach

Pamela hun its good to see you, i was looking at your journal yesterday......got everything crossed for you hun.

Serina, Hayley there fantastic piccies :cloud9:

Have i missed a post by Rosella somewhere? ive not read how she got on.


Helen hun i hope the gass has gone down for you hun xxxxx


----------



## Jkelmum

rosella posted in 1st tri that it all went well x
Feelin a little yucky but probably cos i need to eat but dont know what i want


----------



## Louisa Rose

wow, so many people due in June! woo hoo. 

Im Louisa, due 29th June. So glad I found a thread with june babies. Good luck everyone with your pregnancies, hope your morning sickness is subsiding! Mine seems to be but i dont want to jinx it and it has been replaced with killer indigestion and bloating, although i'll talke that over sickness anyday!

Cant wait to get to know you all!

xxxx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Thanks Serina im glad Rosella scan went well....ive stoped checking first tri now lol


Louisa hi and welcome hun,
Is this your first baby?


----------



## Rosella

Cariad_bach said:


> Pamela hun its good to see you, i was looking at your journal yesterday......got everything crossed for you hun.
> 
> Serina, Hayley there fantastic piccies :cloud9:
> 
> Have i missed a post by Rosella somewhere? ive not read how she got on.
> 
> 
> Helen hun i hope the gass has gone down for you hun xxxxx

Hello Cariad! Thanks for asking about me. The scan was fine - it was so lovely - still haven't come back down to earth!! I could easily sit staring at my scan pics all day!!! Our LO one was a bit sleepy - not moving much really, but we got a wave. I've scanned the pics and posted them elsewhere, but I'm more than happy to post again - ha ha - clearly going to be one of those mothers that can't stop showing off!!
Scan pic is not very clear but if you don't zoom in too much it sort of makes sense. xx
 



Attached Files:







B2.jpg
File size: 81.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Rosella

Cariad_bach said:


> Thanks Serina im glad Rosella scan went well....ive stoped checking first tri now lol
> 
> 
> Louisa hi and welcome hun,
> Is this your first baby?

I'm 13 weeks now, when should I go over to 2nd tri? - thought it was 14 weeks.


----------



## Rosella

Louisa Rose said:


> wow, so many people due in June! woo hoo.
> 
> Im Louisa, due 29th June. So glad I found a thread with june babies. Good luck everyone with your pregnancies, hope your morning sickness is subsiding! Mine seems to be but i dont want to jinx it and it has been replaced with killer indigestion and bloating, although i'll talke that over sickness anyday!
> 
> Cant wait to get to know you all!
> 
> xxxx

Welcome Louisa! congrats!! hope you start feeling loads better soon. xx


----------



## ClaireyF

Rosella, i officially moved to 2nd tri at 14weeks but i was checking out posts before that. You will notice a huge difference between 1st and 2nd tri forum because theres a lot of negativity in 1st tri with bleeding, cramps and worries etc but in 2nd tri everyone seems much calmer and happier, announcing what they are having and when they are viable! I'm sure you will enjoy it and you will be welcome to start anytime :D see you over there xx


----------



## Rosella

Aww, thanks Clairey! Well, with this sort of encouragement who could resist!! I will probably do the same as you then and move next week. How're you doing btw? - haven't chatted in AGES! How's the bump coming along? xx


----------



## ClaireyF

Well...i can feel where my uterus is now, i have a retroverted uterus (so faces wrong way but corrects itself) i had cramps alot yesterday so i'm not sure if it has moved to the right position now but i feel like i have grown quite a bit over night :D trousers are now a little tight so will have to invest in some bump bands very soon. i felt little flutters for the first time on sunday night but haven't felt anything since, just want it to happen again so i know i wasnt imagining it. i am enjoying having no morning sickness although i'm eating a strange variety of things now and never seem to get full. How are you getting on? any sign of bump yet? are you on facebook? you can add me if you are Claire Flemington (i'm the only one) theres a few BnBers on there now that are friends :D xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Rosella hun im glad it all went well, its a gorgeous piccie ...did they keep to the same EDD?

When i was 13 weeks i was posting in both 1st and 2nd Tri lol then by 14 weeks i was just in 2nd.......

...this week for you is limbo week and you can move up if you want, alot do, and as Claire said it is less stressful and more relaxed lol...morning sickness is subsiding, the panic stage is over and everyone's feeling good xxxx



Claire hun i think you need to show us a updated bump piccie so we can see if its grown lol,
I cant believe your in your normal clothes still....get eating!! lol :hugs:

Ps Rosella or anyone else im also on Facebook just look for Jue Hamilton or look for Claire and find me under her friends xxx


----------



## ClaireyF

Cariad_bach said:


> Claire hun i think you need to show us a updated bump piccie so we can see if its grown lol,
> I cant believe your in your normal clothes still....get eating!! lol :hugs:

i might brave another picture tonight then. i keep eating! i cannot stop!! i think its because i lost 8lbs whilst being pg, i should weigh myself again and see if i have started to put weight on yet. its funny because at the weekend i was wearing my jeans and they were loose on me! but today i definitely feel rounder :D

We are going to try record bubs hb again tonight to see if theres any difference from a few weeks ago. it sounds louder now when i listen to it and can hear them moving around. 

You haven't put any bump pics on for a while Jue! :hugs: xx


----------



## Louisa Rose

Thanks Rosella! :)

Cariad_Bach: Yes this is my first baby and my first pregnancy! very scared but excited also. 

take care and thanks for the warm welcome both of you x


----------



## bugalugs

Hi Louisa Rose, congratulations!!!! welcome!!!! :happydance:


----------



## mrsholmes

hey girls!

bloody virus has finally gone! it took hubby a while to get rid of it cos the normal anti-virus wouldn't work!I have been checking in work but for some reason i couldn't log on think it must be their fire wall settings.:hissy:

lovely scan pics hayley and serina!!:cloud9:

claire- I think i can feel something too! its amazing! hope its not wind lol.:rofl:

welcome Louisa!:happydance:

im pilling on the weight just cant stop eating!!!

hows everyone else? xx


----------



## Louisa Rose

Thanks for the welcome :)
hope your all happy and well


----------



## meldmac

Well I had a pretty good day today. I got paid to go shopping!! LOL we are doing a Christmas hamper at work for a family so me and a co-worker went out and got a bunch of stuff to give to them. It was fun, but man I don't think I've ever shopped that much in one day before. We were out for 5.5 hours, yikes!!! 

Glad to hear everyones scans went well. Must admit I'm a bit jealous since I don't even have a date yet :/ Oh well at least I got to hear a heart beat.

Woot 2 more days and I'm on holidays for 3 weeks!! 

Hope everyone is doing well!

Mel


----------



## Jkelmum

Hi tday its ethan,s christmas party and santa,s is coming i shall try get some pics xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Cath hun glad your sorted now .....and im also back to eating all the time, im going to end up the size of a house lol.

Claire did you do that piccie? im going to be doing one today ;)

Mel that sounds like a great shopping trip....and all with someone else's money :) were the shops busy?

Serina i hope Ethan has a lovely time, hope you get some good piccies to xxxx


----------



## Jkelmum

Will try get some pics on my way out now ....cant wait for the food pickled onions mmmm


----------



## ClaireyF

I didnt manage to get a pic, the light is crap in our bedroom (one of those energy saving bulbs) i will try again tonight and turn bedside lights on to get some more light plus i had chips from chippy for tea and then ice cream and choc brownies, so thought that might alter tummy shape. i dont know if this means i have 'popped' a bit but the hard area has moved from just above pubic bone to about 2inches below belly button :D and even when i lie down my tummy is rounder, never thought i'd be so happy with having a rounder tum! x


----------



## Cariad_bach

Lol my tummy's very round .... ive just posted a bump pic, id not realised how big i was until i looked at the piccie,
Ive always had small bumps with my others....guess this time im going to look like a house! lol


----------



## ClaireyF

it is a very cute bump! wish mine was that big! xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Ethan loved santa kept wanting to go back ! https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=6928&l=a05db&id=1439134596 ive added some pics here if u wanna look xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

serina27 said:


> Ethan loved santa kept wanting to go back ! https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=6928&l=a05db&id=1439134596 ive added some pics here if u wanna look xx


Aww hun your Ethan is so cute bless him....looks like he had a great time xxx


----------



## ClaireyF

aww what a little sweetie :D xx


----------



## bugalugs

What a cutie hehe bless his cotton socks:hugs:


----------



## bugalugs

can I move to second tri yet? well at the weekend? ppppplllllleeeeeease!!!!

It is a bit depressing in first tri now...... although that was me 8 wks ago:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Jkelmum

Thats why i dont post much anywhere lol ive been aswering posts in 2nd tri for a wk or two lmao


----------



## Cariad_bach

TBH i dont think people care that much,
Theres loads of people from 3rd Tri always giving advice to 2nd and 1st tri girls....

...i post condolences in the MC section altho ive never had one (touch wood) ... i also post advice in the teen bit sometimes altho im deffo not a teen lol.

your so nearly there anyway Hayley :hugs:


----------



## ClaireyF

i'm the same as Jue, i have even posted in the TTC section even though both times i've got pg straight away...its like one big family! x


----------



## Louisa Rose

bugalugs said:


> can I move to second tri yet? well at the weekend? ppppplllllleeeeeease!!!!
> 
> It is a bit depressing in first tri now...... although that was me 8 wks ago:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

We should just say we are in our 2nd tri now, hee hee

It seems like an eternity ive been waiting! at my dating scan i was told i was 2 weeks earlier than i thought which made me scared, i thought i was nearly safe and then I was put to 10 weeks, ekkk so yes, i am saying to myself i am in 2nd tri now! We are so nearly there anyway it doesnt really matter! xxx


----------



## bugalugs

Yahoooooo!!!!! Yay!!!! Thanks ladies!! hehe, i'm dead excited now hehe xx

I often nosey in on 2nd tri but was too shy to say anything lol xx


----------



## ClaireyF

well girls...after Jue's persuasion i have posted bump pics in the 2nd tri bumps section. i think i might have 'popped' :D xx


----------



## bugalugs

ooh I'm off for a nosey!


----------



## Jkelmum

Off to look now change for me since my 11 wk pic i,ll take my next pic after christmas lol


----------



## Cariad_bach

Ooh off for a look at bump xxxx




......yay its a great bump hun, you've deffenatly popped lol xxxx


----------



## ClaireyF

hurray! i'm glad i've popped. Dh can't stop looking at my tummy, he's fascinated :D i think its nearly time to buy some maternity trousers, my normal work trousers are getting a little tighter. Long tall sally have a sale on so will look there tomorrow :D I won't be on here after 5pm tonight coz we are going to the inlaws for the weekend and back again on sunday night. I'll have loads of catching up to do! x


----------



## Cariad_bach

ClaireyF said:


> hurray! i'm glad i've popped. Dh can't stop looking at my tummy, he's fascinated :D i think its nearly time to buy some maternity trousers, my normal work trousers are getting a little tighter. Long tall sally have a sale on so will look there tomorrow :D I won't be on here after 5pm tonight coz we are going to the inlaws for the weekend and back again on sunday night. I'll have loads of catching up to do! x


Aww hun i hope you have a really good weekend :hugs:

I can never get online at weekends, mainly because OH and the kids are home and it drives them mad if im on the computer and ignoring them all the time :roll:
But after today both OH and the kids are off for 2 weeks ...... so there going to have to put up with me being online but i guess i wont get on as much as normal.


----------



## Rosella

ClaireyF said:


> Well...i can feel where my uterus is now, i have a retroverted uterus (so faces wrong way but corrects itself) i had cramps alot yesterday so i'm not sure if it has moved to the right position now but i feel like i have grown quite a bit over night :D trousers are now a little tight so will have to invest in some bump bands very soon. i felt little flutters for the first time on sunday night but haven't felt anything since, just want it to happen again so i know i wasnt imagining it. i am enjoying having no morning sickness although i'm eating a strange variety of things now and never seem to get full. How are you getting on? any sign of bump yet? are you on facebook? you can add me if you are Claire Flemington (i'm the only one) theres a few BnBers on there now that are friends :D xx

Hi Clairey 

I will send you a facebook friend request - my first name so you recognise me is 'Amanda' - i'll put a little message with it. Don't want to put my full name on here because I come up in google search and wanted to keep a bit of privacy! Jue - I'll look for you too. I definitely have signs of a bump and it's getting bigger!! Very exciting about popping etc! :D - i'll be checking out the pics. Hope everyone OK, XXX


----------



## Vikbaby

thought id pop by and say hi as i am due on 26th June really excited:D
x


----------



## ClaireyF

woohoo and welcome :D xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Vikbaby said:


> thought id pop by and say hi as i am due on 26th June really excited:D
> x

Hiya hun,
Welcome and congratulations xxxx


----------



## bugalugs

Hiya! Welcome and Congrats Vikbaby!!! We really are quite a large group now hehe! Wouldn't it be funny if we all met up :rofl:

Beautiful bumps by the way ladies - don't think I've 'popped' yet - just looking fat :rofl: I will have to get up the courage to put some pics on!:rofl:


----------



## Cariad_bach

bugalugs said:


> Hiya! Welcome and Congrats Vikbaby!!! We really are quite a large group now hehe! Wouldn't it be funny if we all met up :rofl:
> 
> Beautiful bumps by the way ladies - don't think I've 'popped' yet - just looking fat :rofl: I will have to get up the courage to put some pics on!:rofl:


Aww common Hayley hun you have to post a piccie :hugs:
It would be great if we could meat up one day....maybe in May when were all massive....or in August when we have loads of baby cuddles xxx


----------



## ClaireyF

aww that would be good! can you imagine all the organising though!! i think you should post a pic, we will decide if you have popped or not :D Me and Jue have done our pics...now its your turn :D xxx


----------



## Rosella

Cute bumps girls - I've just checked them out!!! Might have to muster up a pic...


----------



## happy mum

lovely bumps not ready to show yet though. nees to be more bump than fat first!!


----------



## amber20

I added a pic in the bump section finally!!!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Yay nice one Amber, off to have a look now xxxx


----------



## Hunnyx10

hope everyone is doing well 

i am doing good, just be glad when xmas is over


----------



## bugalugs

mmmnnnnrrrrr ok! I'll upload a pic my hubs just took! Yooooou girls! hehe xx

Hey don't meet up until at least October! lol ;) I'm in Cyprus til the end of Sept 09 (hehe it would be funny though xx)

Ooh should I put my bump pic in 2nd tri bumps? i'm nearly there :blush:


----------



## bugalugs

Hunnyx10 said:


> hope everyone is doing well
> 
> i am doing good, just be glad when xmas is over

oooh no! don't say that lol - i'm double excited!!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

bugalugs said:


> mmmnnnnrrrrr ok! I'll upload a pic my hubs just took! Yooooou girls! hehe xx
> 
> Hey don't meet up until at least October! lol ;) I'm in Cyprus til the end of Sept 09 (hehe it would be funny though xx)
> 
> Ooh should I put my bump pic in 2nd tri bumps? i'm nearly there :blush:

I'm going to next week!! :happydance:


----------



## bugalugs

hehe, I was nervous about it - dunno why :rofl: think it's cos I'm not huge & 35 wks lol!!! I don't want to wish the time away though, i'm feeling great at the minute, sickness is neaaarly gone & I have loads more energy compared to a few weeks ago! Yahooooo! I'm lovin it - and only SIX MORE SLEEPS TIL CHRISTMAS DAAAAY!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Jkelmum

Hi all sorry not been in here went out with work last night normally i love gettin 2 work nights with havin 2 jobs lol 
I am so tired i just feel rubbish when does the energy come bk ?


----------



## mrsholmes

im back!

bloody virus has taken over my comp:hissy::hissy: hopefuly we have finally got rid of it! cant ckeck b&b in work either they have blocked it!

a meet would be sooo funny, ive got a VERY strong accent so no -body would prob understand me!

xmas is doing my head in! I think its cos everyones out enjoying etc! sorry im so bar humbug! next year will be fun tho!:cloud9:


----------



## bugalugs

yay hi cath :happydance: bloomin virus grr & booo to work blocking b&b!! How dare they!!! lol x

Hey Serina, I'de say my energy is at about 60% at the mo - but compared to a few weeks ago when it was zilch it's getting better lol x


----------



## mrsholmes

prob a good thing they have lol, and they only let u on facebook for two hours on a lunch time!

my energy is good, better than ever I think!!


----------



## Hunnyx10

sorry ladies but i have always hated xmas, and having kids hasn't made it any better..


----------



## bugalugs

Hunnyx10 said:


> sorry ladies but i have always hated xmas, and having kids hasn't made it any better..

:( aaw Hunny :cry:


----------



## bugalugs

Morning ladies! It's the last Saturday before Christmas Day!!!!! Yahoooooo!!! I'm so excited and looking forward to spending a lovely Christmas with my hubsta and our bump hehe the last one just the two of us xxx


----------



## amber20

I can't believe how fast this year has gone.


----------



## bugalugs

tell me about it lol


----------



## mrsholmes

im not a huge fan of christmas, prob because of my job, seeing alot of people alone.

Just returned from a girly lunch, gutted I couldnt have what i wanted prawns, mussels, pate!!! never mind tho still enjoyed! All my friends are out tonight will be going to local pub then coming home


----------



## kittiekat

Hi all,

Well had my dating scan yesterday and I am now offically due a day earlier so that makes it the 27th june. Its my birthday on the 26th so it would be nice if I go early by one day!

I love christmas, well I love the family time it brings our way but I hate the hussle and bussel of it all sometimes.

I lost my dad very suddenly last christmas so wasn't in the mood at all but I'm looking forward to it this year and definitely next year!!

Can't believe I have reached 13 weeks! Next scan is 13th feb so looking forward to that too.


----------



## bugalugs

Morning! Yay me & my babybug have reached the 2nd tri, yay! xx


----------



## mrsholmes

:happydance::happydance:YEH HAYLEY

Congrats Kat:cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## happy mum

congrats bugalugs!!
i'm just getting ready for xmas party. arranged it with some friends, theres a big group of us 17 with 25 kids between us so have hired local village hall. just wrapped the pass the parcel with evie helping, hmmmm, not sure if it was help! done the chocolate crispy cakes, evie helping/eating it!! just having a chill before action stations to get to hall to decorate and set up. afriends dad is being santa, so cute can't wait!

I love xmas, such a special time with the kids evie is so excited now, dylan doesn't really get it yet but will love opening pressies! i just love how she really believes in santa, so cute, her eyes nearly pop out when she sees him, even though he looks different each time she sees him!! lol!

hope you are all welll!!! XXX


----------



## Cariad_bach

Massive congrats Hayley xxx

Nice to see you back with us Cath hun xxx




Sorry to all you that dont like Christmas https://bestsmileys.com/moody/1.gif https://bestsmileys.com/christmas2/15.gif but ......








ONLY 4 DAYS TO GO  :happydance:

https://bestsmileys.com/christmas1/10.gif https://bestsmileys.com/christmas2/9.gif

https://bestsmileys.com/christmas3/2.gif https://bestsmileys.com/christmas3/11.gif




OK im excited :blush: :blush:


----------



## bugalugs

aaw come on Jue - get into the christmas spirit a bit :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
;) ;) ;)

I love the flashing tree! I love christmas since I've been with my hubs cos he gets really excited too! hehe x


----------



## Cariad_bach

bugalugs said:


> I love christmas since I've been with my hubs cos he gets really excited too! hehe x


Yer thats how it is for me to...


I was married before and my Ex's mum had died Christmas eve when he was a teenager so in our house Christmas was always a really sad time...

...But when i met OH he loved Christmas and then we started having kids and things just got more and more exciting at this time of year :happydance:


----------



## lilmomof3

hey ladies, nice to see all is well, im doing good sorry havent posted in couple days . merry xmas to all of you we celebrate our xmas this thursday. kids cant wait we finaly got a xmas tree we couldnt find one any where so hubby put up the lights last night. im doing good my bump went down its werid i woke up at midnight the other night realy sick and had poops. think i was just very constipated and it all came out. sorry tmi. but baby is doing good. so is mommy. iv been very tired latly prob due to not having my daily soda but if it gets these cramps to stop im gunna try it . cant wait i got my date for my ultra sound to see the sex its jan 23rd at 1:00 . well ladies off to do laundry wish you all the best today


----------



## mrsholmes

thanks Jue, bloody virus is back but isn't logging me out of everything this time!


----------



## Jkelmum

Good morning all 
how is everyone 
only 3 days to go:happydance:
I am so tired i need to feel more alive lol


----------



## ClaireyF

Morning! I'm fine, just exhausted from a weekend with the inlaws! i have felt lots of baby movement and can feel my belly growing everyday (think its the baby and not just getting fat lol)! I managed to get some bump bands this weekend which will come in handy soon because my jeans are getting a little tight now :D I can't wait for christmas and new year to be over then we are all closer to meeting our LOs xxx


----------



## amber20

I have been feeling more movements lately too. Its such an awesome feeling! Cant wait for OH and kids to be able to feel it too.


----------



## lilmomof3

hello ladies, well just checking in i had to tell u guys some stuff that has happend well on a good note felt the baby last night so cool then today i was laying on my bed checking heart beat and wow i felt it realy good it was moving around my belly i was ready to cry after all iv been threw with this pg and i saw it move it was like a tiny mountain on my belly moving lol on the outside what is realy funny is i thought i was gassy all day but nothing come out checked baby and found it was baby all day.. hehehe its so real i can feel it in there now not all the time but more and more . 
well for the bad and sad news, well at 4 am my son woke up puking realy bad and direah he has the belly flu then got my twins to school for the school to call hailey started puking at school so they got it too, then come a little bit after they where at school hubby came home from work , they layed him off for awhile due to the econmy going to shit. iv made phone calls all day to get assitance for our gas and electric what a shitty xmas thats comming , but good thing he is on his way to giving the bank our last final payment on our van so this way we dont have to pay them anymore money every month. so its a good and bad day today . he ok with the lay off he will get unemployment and this way he can stay home and rest his back ( he has a very bad back condition ) and he can get house stuff done around here he has put off for awhile well long while some repairs and what not i cant do . and he will be able to attend apts with me now he couldnt before work wouldnt let him off for anything . so ladies im gunna go take care of the little ones wish you all the best today


----------



## bugalugs

take care lilmom, i'm sure you'll have a lovely christmas with your hubs and kiddies, and it's fab that you can feel a happy baby in there :) xxx


----------



## Jkelmum

Hiya all 
hope u have a great christmas 
hugs serina x


----------



## bugalugs

Thanks serina, have a lovely christmas xx


----------



## Baci

Hi everyone :wave:

I hope you all have a great Christmas!

Carol xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Carol, Serina and everyone on here i hope you all have a fantastic Christmas xxxxxxx

Helen im sorry to hear your kiddies are poorly, hope they pick up before Christmas for you hun :hugs:

I had a MW check up today, she took some bloods and checked Bumps heartbeat etc, all's well with us so she doesnt want to see me again until im 28 weeks....thats in March!, it seems like ages away lol



Altho i will probably be on tomorow anyway for those of you that wont be id like to wish you all a very.........

https://bestsmileys.com/christmas5/10.gif

I hope Santa brings you and your family's all you wish for https://bestsmileys.com/christmas5/16.gif

Massive hugs to all my new friends here :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Jkelmum

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/83633-morning.html ive had a bad morning :cry:


----------



## ClaireyF

Serina, make sure you have plenty of rest :hugs: 

Merry Christmas to everyone, i will be on tomorrow but not for a few days after that because we are away at my family. As soon as we are back on Saturday we are starting to completely redecorate the living room :D luckily my energy seems to be pretty much back here now.

I was so happy yesterday - one of the ladies commented on my bump :happydance: i was on top of the world for the rest of the day :D:D:D

TMI but me and DH were having a quicky before work this morning and i could feel bubs moving around - quite off putting lol! xx


----------



## oursarah

Hi everyone,

I'm Sarah and my baby is due on June 14th next year! I have my first scan on New Year's Eve, as I only recently found out I was pregnant, so missed my 12 week scan!

Nice to meet you all :)


----------



## amber20

Welcome and congrats!


----------



## ClaireyF

Hi Sarah, welcome & congratulations! x


----------



## kittiekat

Hi sarah, welcome and congratulations!

Just wanted to say have a great christmas everyone!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Hiya Sarah, ive just read your post in 2nd tri, congrats hun xxxx

Kat happy christmas to you to hun xxxxx


----------



## bugalugs

Welcome Sarah, congratulations xx

Have a lovely christmas everyone! Hope you all have a great day! :hugs:


----------



## bugalugs

Christmas Eve people!!!!!!!


----------



## BabeeAngel

Hi everyone and Merry Christmas to you all :D
i've had a hard day, i've been feeling lots of cramping and pains in my back, like kidney area... i was tested for a bladder infection but it came back negative, so i'm not sure if it's just from standing so much at work or from baby growing.
Well I'm happy to say that my energy is back... well actually I have more energy than i usualy would. I managed to decorate the christmas tree, and bake christmas cookies after work tonight... I hope this stage lasts for a while!
I don't know if I have felt my baby... sometime I think i do, but I'm not sure if that's it or something else :S


----------



## TeenMom06/09

hey girls!!
just wanted to stop by and say have a Merry Christmas!!!!!!


----------



## Jkelmum

Santa is coming tonight have you all been good ?​


----------



## Baci

Hi Sarah and welcome :wave:


----------



## Cariad_bach

Twyla take it easy hun, my engery levels are back to but i dont know if its because im excited about tomorow lol :blush:

Nearly there girls :happydance:

What are you all up to today?

Im Baking a ham and Defrosting and prepping the Turkey,
Most other stuffs done, just got to keep the kids under control....their so excited bless em!!


----------



## ClaireyF

i'm in work until lunch time and then off to hospital for blood tests. can't wait to get home, i'm finally feeling christmassy!! i keep eyeing up the tin of quality street in the office - everyone is boring and don't start eating them until 10.30 with their 2nd cup of tea! i could have dived in as soon as i got in work. not long to wait now :D how many have you got for christmas day Jue? xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Good luck with your bloods hun, i did mine yesterday (well the MW did)

I only have me and my kids (and OH) for Christmas....were really funny about it and dont let other family come lol :muaha:

Enjoy your Quality streets, we have a tin of Roses on the go..... a nice healthy breakfast lol xxx


----------



## bugalugs

I've just got my ham on the simmer too, smells gorgeous lol - I think the baked ham is my favourite :)

It's just me & my hubs for christmas this year, our last one in Cyprus. No doubt next year will be chaos, with our new bubs and all the family *groan, about the family, not our baby!!!* so we are making the most of the peace and quiet :rofl:

Hubs is laying the fire for later on, it's freezing today and really windy brrrr.

So all in all we are feeling very christmassy! Yay, it's tomorrow!!! have a fab day all :hugs::hugs::happydance:


----------



## Jkelmum

Hiya all last time i pop in b4 christmas hope u all have a great day 
Been to tescos today now just getting kids ready for the party at my mums she does it every yr tires them out then home for bed .....we are going out for christmas lunch and i cant wait to be waited on for a change ...
hugs serina xxx


----------



## amber20

Merry Christmas everyone! Have a wonderful day!


----------



## happy mum

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!!!

enjoy all the chocs and ham!!! getting my turkey ready too lol!!

hope blood s all good gotmine on monday! xxx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Happy Christmas girls :hugs: :hugs:

Hope Santas been and left you loads of goodies,

Sending you all massive hugs xxxxxx


----------



## mrsholmes

merry christmas everyone! me and hubby have the flu, its flown blown as well:hissy:, im soo rough im coughing so much its making me be sick. wont be going anywhere today:hissy:as we dont want to pass it on and OH cant move out of bed his temp is 38.5!


----------



## Cariad_bach

mrsholmes said:


> merry christmas everyone! me and hubby have the flu, its flown blown as well:hissy:, im soo rough im coughing so much its making me be sick. wont be going anywhere today:hissy:as we dont want to pass it on and OH cant move out of bed his temp is 38.5!


Aww hun im so sorry :hugs: just what you dont need ....just keep telling yourself how fantastic next Christmas will be.
Take care of your self and rest loads hun :hugs:


My day hasnt gone to plan either.....

Well the kids have had a great day which is all that matters....but my 6 year old dosnt know yet that her much loved Hamster had died today :cry:
She only had it in October for her Birthday and it was a baby, i just dont know why...
...But she loves it and clames shes its mum, she holds it and playes with it everyday :cry:
She has presents here for it from her and Santa that she cant wait to give it :(

Ive spent all day fobbing her off by saying its tired but im going to have to tell her in the morning,
Over the last 2 years weve lost 2 dogs (both only pups still) and now her Hamster, she wont be at all happy tomorow :cry:




I hope everyone has had a much better day :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## lilmomof3

MERRY XMAS, LADIES, im also joining you with the flu i got it last night could barrely sleep all night puking and what not it was hard then hubby woke up with it i found enough energy to watch kids open gifts then layed on couch my friend is helping me out hubby is in bed all day thank god my kids already had it so im hoping after it goes away it stays away what a xmas i could barrelly stand to cook so dinner wanst the greatest here hope all you ladies who dont have this dont get it . wish you all the best


----------



## happy mum

o dear, cath hope you and oh better soon!!
jue hope little takes her loss ok!!! 
lilmom hope your family get better soon.
we all had great xmas day, then my little girl started an awful cough when went to bed, high temp, coughed/barked all night, took her to out ours doc this am as worried about her, turns out she has croup and larangitus, poor little thing really poorly, so thats us in rest of xmas time!
never mind we have plenty of supplies, got the veg steamer on our lounge is the steam room, we'll all have clear sinuses anyway!!

well hope you all get well soon and enjoy rest of xmas time!! XX


----------



## LM2104

Hi everyone! hopeyou are all well!

I havent been on for ages as internet has been down, just been catching up!

Cath hope you feel better soon!

I think I am definately feeling baby moving now, its amazing! I have my midwife check up on the 2nd, hopefully hear the heartbeat.

hope everyone had a great xmas

Leanne


----------



## TeenMom06/09

hey everyone,
i hope everyone had a great christmas!!!!!
and ate lots of christmas dinner!!! we need to gain those pounds ladies!!!!!


----------



## bugalugs

Merry Christmas everyone, I'm just popping in to say hi & hope you all had a lovely day, apart from the flu getting you Cath & lilmom!!! Hope you & everyone else who's got the dreaded virus gets better soon.

I've eaten far too much and dare'nt get on the scales!!! 

Did you all get some nice pressies? :)

Speak soon, love H xx


----------



## amber20

I hope you all get better soon


----------



## lilmomof3

hey ladies sorry to bug you about this its for my best friend i had a ? well she found out she is 5 weeks pregant a week ago and she will be 6 weeks this monday well the other day at 5 weeks 1 day she had a small brown bleed i told her it will be ok if brown no cramps and small she had to wear a pantyliner well i woke up this am from a text from her all it said was im bleeding again. iv tried texting her back to see how bad and what not she must be at work so im waiting to hear back from her im realy worried this is her first pg and was a huge huge huge shock for many reasons , she was not trying for this but wants this baby more than anything . im hoping she text soon i told her i would go to er with her if she wanted to so i hope she will be ok . thanks ladies i told her many of us have had a bleed and all come out well ,. plz pray for my friend this is her first baby ever i will let you know what happens, 

for me im doing ok just realy tired i thought this all went away in 2nd tri . wow i hope to wake up at some point i dont feel the baby move much latly but do check the heart beat and its still at 153bpm i cant wait till jan 23rd i get my last ultra sound and see what it is im actully worried i havent had a scan since i was 9 weeks pg.


----------



## applegirl

Aww Ju - sorry about the hamster. Glad you were able to keep it a secret on Christmas day :hugs: 

Hope everyone had a lovely Christmas day - and that Santa was good to you:) 

Great to read how happy and relaxed everyone is now! All the best for 2009!!


----------



## BabeeAngel

lilmom... I had what i thought was a full period when i was about 3-4 weeks pregnant and my baby is fine... i'm sure she is ok... she should be in to see the doctor if she just found out she's pregnant... she should let them know her concerns.
hope you and your friend feel better soon.


----------



## Jkelmum

Hiya all hope cath and lilmom feel better soon 
tryin to get my house in some kinda order tday lol


----------



## amber20

I have found trying to get my house in order with my 3 kids is nearly impossible! I have to figure out where to put there new toys.


----------



## Cariad_bach

amber20 said:


> I have found trying to get my house in order with my 3 kids is nearly impossible! I have to figure out where to put there new toys.

I have that problem.:rofl:


I usually keep a very tidy house, but at the mo each of my 3 kids have a pile of toys in my Living room and my Stepsons here with his pile...

...next year there will be a 6 month old baby with his/her pile to :cloud9: :dohh:

We told Chloe about the Hamster on Boxing day :cry: she didn't take it very well, spent hours making a coffin etc,

Weve taken her to pets at Home today and got her this.....


https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i306/cariad_bach/Cadbury%20and%20Cream/Pic101-1.jpg



Her names 'Princess Fluff'!!!









Anyway my Bumps doing well....moving loads, hope your all doing ok to,
Cath how are you feeling now hun?

Serina, Amber good luck with the tidying up lol,

Leanne hope your MW visit goes well,

Helen hope your friends ok,

Pamela its good to see you hun....any news?


----------



## applegirl

I tested today - 11DPO - :bfn: 

Well - we'll see! I'll definately let all you lovely ladies know when we get our :bfp: 

We are also seriously looking into adoption - and really excited about that too - so one way or another I know we will have children in our lives soon. :hugs:


----------



## Jkelmum

Aww applegirl i will pray u get a bfp soon fingers crossed its too early to test it took till 18dpo for my bfp xxx


----------



## mrsholmes

hey apple nice to see u! trynot to give up on the BFP yet........apotion sounds good as im sure ull make a wonderfull mum to someones that really needs its xx

hey Jue Priness fluff is looking very cute, I hope your daughter isn't still too upset x

im still really bad, ive just managed to drag myself of bed to have a peep on here, hubby is also bad, we have missed the WHOLE of christmas including his big family party and darts tournment today! 

what does it feel like when the baby moves? I think I can but im not sure.....


----------



## ClaireyF

Hi all, Cath it feels like little butterflies moving in your tummy, i sometimes cheat and press with the palm of my hand on my stomach and that usually gets them moving :blush: i have also started to feel little kicks and that feels like bubbles popping but it is definitely them because it aint wind :D 

Jue Princess Fluff looks very cute. 

Applegirl, i hope you get a :bfp: in the new year. Glad your positive and thinking about adoption as an option. 

hope everyone else had a good christmas and relaxing a bit until new years eve...roll on 2009!!! :D xxx


----------



## BabeeAngel

Cariad, princess fluff is very cute! 
Mrs. holmes, I'm still not 100% sure if what i feel is actually baby, but it kinda feels like flutters, or when your stomach bubbles... it's a strange feeling and am not sure if sometimes it's just my tummy... but they have been getting stronger....

I hope all you girls are feeling better soon.

i've ordered a bed set for our bubs from ebay... so cute, and it's unisex... and i'm looking at a crib from walmart that matches well 
https://www.bright-trendsdecor.com/images/graphics/beesetf.jpg
and here is the crib i'm thinking of getting: in espresso...
https://wmca.storkcraft.com/code/ProductDetail.aspx?sub=23
let me know what you guys think !


----------



## Cariad_bach

Aww Pamela hun i hope you get your BFP soon, dont forget i was getting BFN's at 11 DPO, got everything crossed for you hun and if not then Adoption sounds a fantastic idea :hugs:

Cath hun im sorry to hear your still not feeling great...my baby moving feels like little twitches....or changes in pressure slightly on the inside of me.

Twyla that bumble bee bedding set is gorgeous, sooooo cute xxxx


----------



## applegirl

yeah - not giving up on this month yet :yipee: will know one way or another by the new year :)


----------



## kittiekat

Good luck apple, really hope you kick start 2009 on a high hun


----------



## bugalugs

applegirl said:


> yeah - not giving up on this month yet :yipee: will know one way or another by the new year :)

:hugs: good luck applegirl xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Hiya all not much to post i am so sick started lastnight cant keep anything down think i have Ethans bug my head is killin me need sleep but with 3 kids and a hubby at work that isnt gunna happen


----------



## kittiekat

Finally have internet access at home again!! So can actually attempt to keep up with everyone again now!!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Hiya Kat, nice to see you back with us hun xx


Whats everyone's planes for new years eve then?

Were really boring, spend all day taking down the Decs (there really beginning to get on my nerves now!!) and for the past couple of years OH has gone to bed early and not bothered to see the new year in lol.
Im not sure what i will do this time, i normally stay up but i get really tired by 9pm!


----------



## LM2104

Hi everyone, how r u all feeling now? I didnt see my grandparents over xmas as they had bad flu and I was afraid of catching it :sad1:


I know its a bit early but my OH and I went and picked our pram this morning and put a deposit down it... I just couldnt wait to buy something :blush:

Were not doing much for new year, just going to some family friends as its too expensive to go out and I'm staying sober!


----------



## kittiekat

We are going to a friends house for a party but I will be so tired come 9-10pm lol. I have told my other half that I will come home early if I have to and he can stay but he was like 'no way i will come home with you it will be our last new year together alone ;);)'

I had to giggle though as he looked so young saying it lol


----------



## Tigger

Hello there,

I am completely new to this - so correct me if i make a mistake.

Speaking of corrections has anyone else noticed they are more forgetful already ?? :blush:


----------



## Hunnyx10

hiya girls i been so busy with xmas i didnt get a chance to get on laptop until now

hope you all had a great xmas
and i am wishing you all a very happy new year

good luck applegirl

im doing well and will catch up with you all real soon


----------



## bugalugs

Tigger said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I am completely new to this - so correct me if i make a mistake.
> 
> Speaking of corrections has anyone else noticed they are more forgetful already ?? :blush:

Hiya Tigger, Happy Christmas :) When are you due? and yep I've had pregnancy brain all the way so far :)


----------



## bugalugs

See Tigger, d'oh!!! Just seen your due date so yes i'm really suffering with pb :rofl:

We're just staying in for New Years Eve, we normally go to the pubs but it gets mental and I don't want to be in the smokey rooms (they still smoke in the pubs here) or get knocked about :(


----------



## mrsholmes

Hiya Tigger!

Im staying in with OH and my friend in mine as her OH is working nights, probably just eat and drink pop lol, far away from last years party.........never mind 2009 is going to bring a LO!

Still cant shift this flu...........its doing my head in OH has been given anti-b's and I cant take anything!!! 

LM- very exciting!! cant wait to buy the pram, only bought clothes so far. although not sure how much Im going to need etc!


----------



## happy mum

hi cath was wondering how you were doing. rubbish being ill when pg, need stronger drugs to shift flu! wonder who will get over it quicker you or oh, see if the drugs really work!
we're staying in tonight too!. going to take kids to a play barn this pm then have dinner out, bit of a treat!
i've been pg 3 xmases out of last 4 so used to being in for the new year, its not so bad cudddle up with dh in front of fire watch a film. casina royale on which not seen yet, that and a mountain of chocs!

ps pregnancy brain is very much here in my house!!!

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU ALL!!!! , safe deliverys of our bundles!!!


----------



## amber20

I had a doctors appt yesterday and all was good. The heartbeat was 144. Finally they have me scheduled for an ultrasound on January 13. Yay! I couldn't be happier! I have a free ultrasound on January 10 with the Womens health clinic and then a couple days later with my doctor.


----------



## kittiekat

Hi all,

Just wanted to say hope everyone has a good night tonight whatever we all get up to! I can't wait to be sat at home next year with a 6 month old baby, soooo exciting!!

Not felt any movements yet but no expecting to til much later as i am a fluffy mummy lol. Plus first so don't even know what to expect lol.

I haven't bought anything yet, too scared to.......but also really want to wait til I know what sex LO will be.

Anyway, welcome tigger r you finding out the sex or going on team yellow?

Speak to you all in 2009!!!

P.S. has anyone else got terrible heartburn????? I am having to live with gaviscon in my handbag its that bad!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Hiya Tigger and welcome :hugs:

Cath hun im sorry to hear your still not feeling well.....when we had it my Oh was popping all kinds of pills every couple of mins and still moaning, i felt like killing him lol :hissy: 

Amber glad all was well hun,

Nat hope you and the kiddies had a lovely afternoon xxx

Hayley i dont blame you wanting to stay in...i always do lol

Hunny its nice to see you hun

Kat im waiting until i know if im blue or pink before i start shopping to (altho im 85% sure im blue :) )

Got most of my decs down now, just left the tree and the lights for tomorow........cooking a nice lamb dinner for OH and the kids (yum)

Hope your all doing ok .... serina hun how are you now?




A very very Happy New Year girls :hugs: :hugs:

This is going to be a fantastic, life changing year for us all and im glad to be able to share it with you all :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Have a good night what ever your doing xxxx


----------



## ClaireyF

Hiya, hope you all have a great new years eve!! Can't wait for 2009!!!!! we aren't doing anything tonight, DH is just laying carpet in the living room. 

Welcome Tigger! Your due the same day as me :D 

I hope everyone feels better soon with all this flu and sickness around. :hugs: 

xxx


----------



## bugalugs

Happy New Year every one!! All the best for 2009 and our little bubs!


----------



## mrsholmes

happy new year everyone!!!

Nat- Im winning the race of beating the flu at the moment!! he's taken everything under the sun, it ob dont work! I just cant shift this cough tho, went to the chemist to see what they could give me cos im coughing but no bringing anything up or cant blow my nose (sorry if tmi) but he said all the cough medicines have alcohol in them and are not recommended for pg people GUTTED:hissy: So I have got TIXYLIX for children under 10! and its working:happydance::happydance:

Jue Id love a lamb dinner now...........

Kat nightmare about the heartburn- Ive had it once after eating a curry

Seen midwife for my 17week appointment all ok, I thought she was going to check heartbeat but she said they dont do it till 23 weeks now! i was gutted so she had a little listen and all ok!! scan now 26th Jan!


----------



## Freckles

Happy New Year Everyone!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Hope you all had a lovely night, it was freezing here so a night in with Ribena was needed. 

Still our little arrivals will be appearing in 5-6 months time!!!! Squeeee!!!!

... and what a bugger about the midwife babe, 23 weeks what's that about?


----------



## Cariad_bach

Did everyone have a good evening?

Im sooo full lol, eaten way to much!

Weve also put away all the Christmas Decs today (seems silly having then out when its a new year now!!)

Cath im glad your appointment went well, it was nice of the MW to let you have a little listen but i cant believe they normally leave it till 23 weeks.

Gayle it dosnt seems like long away now does it, i cant believe im 17 weeks already....my little bumps the size of a Onion lol


----------



## Jkelmum

Happy new yr all
sorry not been in here been ill and havent felt like coming on laptop 
Baby i moving most days now
best thing about my hospital stay they listend to baby HB which was great as i cant find it at home but this baby is a wriggerler lol kept moving away from doppler hb was 152


----------



## happy mum

serina glad to see you on here was worried about you, how you feeling now?

cath, great your beating the oh at getting better, just shows how little the drugs really do! i use albas oil to help decongest, not sure if supposed to but do! vick?

jue what you like with xmas, decs down already!!??? can't face taking ours down yet going to leave it till weekend, but know what you mean, they get on your nerves after xmas!

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO EVERYONE IN JUNE BABIES!! So lucking forward to our babies in may june! 
ALLTHE BEST EVERYONE!! XXX


----------



## Jkelmum

I am ok trying to eat but not keeping much down was told not to worry about food jut drink but ive lost 17lb so far so i dont think that can be good bk there on monday for more tests so much for a easy pregnancy lol


----------



## Jkelmum

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/85865-june-09-mums.html#post1314450 i thought i would do a list of due dates add yours sorry i am no good at remembering them all lol


----------



## LM2104

Happy New Year everyone, hope you had fun whatever you did.

I had the midwife this morning and everything is fine thankfully! she listened to the heartbeat but couldnt for long as baby was jumping around! Cath I cant believe your midwife said 23 wks ours just did it, no questions.

Serina thats a good idea, ive left my due date on your link.

Our next scan is the 6th February, hopefully we will find out if we're pink or blue then. Me and OH are having a little bet as I think its a girl and he thinks its a boy.


----------



## amber20

Happy New Years everyone!


----------



## mrsholmes

I agree 23 weeks is a long time from the 12 week scan! We hopefully find out on Jan 26th! I cant wait...........!

Whats everyoneup too this weekend? Im going to my friends for lunch with another couple of girls then have a quiet one in- Not very exciting!


----------



## LM2104

Hi... I feel so hormonal today, Ive already had a good cry for no apparant reason. My boobs really hurt too and (sorry tmi) they are leaking a clear fluid, i feel like a freak!!! Roll on June!


----------



## ClaireyF

awww hope you feel better soon :hugs: i feel like im going to burst with excitement before we get to june!! im so excited for our LO to arrive i have to keep tellingmyself its still months away xxx


----------



## mrsholmes

LM2104 said:


> Hi... I feel so hormonal today, Ive already had a good cry for no apparant reason. My boobs really hurt too and (sorry tmi) they are leaking a clear fluid, i feel like a freak!!! Roll on June!

same here, my nipples are cracking:hissy:! im soooooo attractive!lol


----------



## kittiekat

Just thought I would check in with everyone to see if you all had a good new year. We did until yesterday when my hubbys best friends dad passed away (he had been a father to my hubby since he was little) so we have kind of lost all the chirpiness of christmas and new year.

However, I think I may have felt LO, which was amazing to say the least!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Hiya everyone,
Ive finally managed to find 5 mins to sit down and log in,
Were redecoration the house (well 5 rooms of it) so we spent all day painting ceilings and today we started cutting in and first coat on 2 rooms, im really shatterd now, all that crouching down cutting in skirting board and then climbing up to do the tops of the walls has really taken it out of me....its been fun tho :)

Kat im really sorry to hear about your Hubbies best friend, was he ill hun? sending you and your OH hugs, hope he RIP xxxx
Glad your feeling baby kicks now, its fantastic isnt it xxx


Claire im like you...i keep wanting to jump up and down and squeal lol, i dont know how im going to get through the next 5 months lol 


Serina hun how are you? Im off to add me to the list in a mo xxx

Cath hows your cold?

Leanne hun your not a freak, invest in some nipple pads (your going to need them after the birth anyway) and (Cath you to for this) some good nipple cream, i swear by Kamillosan (from Boots and most shops) its expensive but fantastic and lasts for ages ;) xxxxx


----------



## lilmomof3

hi ladies just checking in , well im doing ok still trying to heal from my tooth being taken out other wise im ok my friend is doing good the spotting stopped it was just a very little bit . i gotta find energy to clean today havent felt myself latly just tired and kinda lazy kids keeping me moving , my hubby and good friend are taking my son ice fishing today so he will have a good time he needs it my son has adhd very hyper little boy and winter is hard on him being stuck in the house . he loves to be outside and fishing good note the kids go back to school tommrow so i can rest all day lol.. havent felt any realy hard kicks at all i noticed at night i feel flutters wish i could feel more its like the baby is always sleeping but its good its growing . im getting nervoes about my 20 weeks scan its jan 23rd i havent had a scan since i was 9 weeks along . hope you all are doing good today im off to start to try to clean somthing here . have a good day ladies


----------



## mrsholmes

thanks Jue, i'll have to go and get some tomorrow, its only one boob ramdonly ! BTW where are u getting all this engergy to do paintin??!!

Claire- im the same! 5 months seems like AGES away tho!!!

Really sorry to hear about your hubbys friend, its esp hard around xmas


----------



## Tigger

Happy New Year to all. Hope those of you with a cold/flu are recovered & feeling better.
Kittiekat - I will be able to confirm boy or girl on 28th Jan, but we're currently 70% girl ;) thanks for the warm welcome

feeling good, but still oh so tired - where is this burst of energy i'm supposed to experience lol

Hugs to all


----------



## tink

Morning girls!Hope this is he start of a good year for all of us!sorry not written for a while,been busy with kiddywinks being off school!back today yay!my son broke his collarbone on the night before christmas eve!:dohh::dohh:
Got his foot trapped in a fence while climbing over and his shoulder hit the floor first!so hes gone to high school in a sling this morn!
I'm glad to say the sickness is not as severe now but still struggle with certain smells and tastes(mint!i cant brush my teeth without gagging!),and no matter what i eat,i'm left with horrid metllic taste afterwards!:hissy:
Not felt any movement yet but i can just feel uterus popping just over my pubic bone,more so at the end of the day,and i'm reeeeaaallly tired!AND i've just realised ive graduated to 2nd tri!:happydance: xxx


----------



## Jkelmum

Tink i use colgate baby stawberry toothpaste lol i cant stand mint at all !!

I am feeling very teary today no idea why bloody hormones i cant find HB still i think i have a crap doppler !


----------



## happy mum

Hi serina hope you are ok???
didn't understand the whole ticker prob? but i like your new one!!!
i have days too where just feel like crying....... chocolate definately helps!!!, and i have to admit to having a swig of the baileys!!! Lol. i'm so naughty, hope bb doesn't mind, if it didn't hit a glass does that count as a unit?
sometimes i get so fed up of doing the " right" thing i just want to be naughty and shout rude words! hmmm? pregnancy's a laugh isn't it!! HA HA!!


----------



## happy mum

:rofl:
bet you all think i'm a fruit cake :rofl:
positive note had a great time plaing with the kids in the snow this am!
look so cute on the sledge, i tied them on with my scarf as dylan kept falling off the back. 
:hug: everyone :hugs:


----------



## happy mum

oooo i went up a box! yipee! wish i could change my ticker to 18 weeks 1 day those 2 days out make all the difference !! LOL!!


----------



## ClaireyF

congrats on going up a box :happydance: i didnt notice it when mine changed but its soooo nice to be on the middle box now....we are nearly half way :D 

Looks like you had lots of snow!! we havent had any and whilst walking into Chester this morning on way to work it was like an ice skating rink and i slipped a couple of times. i'm so paranoid about falling i think i was walking like a penguin lol xx


----------



## mrsholmes

there no ice or snow where I am! I do live on the coast tho.....

Bought the cream thanks Jue!

Ive come home from work, feeling terrible toothache and earache plus a cough that wont go away!


----------



## happy mum

Yeah we had about 3 inches, roads still snowed up, we don't get gritters on our lane, so in for the day. rubbish for oh who is a gardener though, can't see the plants lol!!!, fun for the kids though, know what you mean clare, so much more paranoid about slipping, protective over our little bumps!!!
hi cath sorry to hear suffering again, at least you can sort your boobs out!!! it'll get them ready for feeding too!


----------



## happy mum

where do you live Cath? sounds nice by the coast, lovely in the summer!!!


----------



## Jkelmum

Sorry been out shopping all day grr anyhow the ticker thing pissed me off due to me only having that 1 ticker but cos others was using it along with other ones and makin it go over the "rules" then we all had to get rid of that make !as if being pregnant dont give us enough rules:rofl: 
Its freein here i cant get warm ...happy mum i love the idea if it dont hit the glass its not a unit i may try that :rofl: 
I cant stand chocolate at the moment 
although i am craving beef flavoured things beef pot noodle beef crisps yummy 
I think maybe less hormonal once kids are bk at school and not stressing me they seem to want to kill each other all time :hissy:


----------



## kittiekat

Hi everyone,

Well I am totally disgusted with our education system yet again!! As most of you know I am currently working as a school counsellor in a local high school and went back to work today to no heating. So I am presuming that most of you are thinking oh she must have got the day off then ........ no not our headteacher! He came out with the ruling that states we do not have to provide a set temperature in our schools and since this is the case our school was to remain open, even though you could see your own breath!

Then when I thought that was bad enough, there is a rule in our school that all pupils must remove coats when inside the school (used as a quick way of checking for people who shouldn't be there etc). So with it being freezing inside I again wrongly presumed this wouldn't stand today but no the headteacher overruled all staff by insisting that all pupils remove their coats.

I couldn't even comtemple how the kids were feeling at this point as I had refused to remove mine, so a big group of staff got together and went and gave him what for!! Needless to say we had hundreds of pupils upset and literally crying because they were so cold. The smug bugger got the heating working again just after dinner but most of the pupils used their heads and stayed at home instead of returning after dinner.

I just can't believe that my LO may be in a similar situation one day and I wouldn't know anything about until after it had occurred. 

Sorry rant over with now lol..............


----------



## happy mum

Serina beef craving!!!! must be a boy!!! what do you think it is?
I'm liking meat too i think mines a boy! i always like choc so thats no change really!!

Kittekat thats riddiculous making kids take coats off when no heating, your head sounds like hes on a power trip! bet their will be complaints off parents tomorrow, i know i would!!! rant away don't blame you!!


----------



## Rosella

Belated Happy New Year to everyone!!!

I've got a stinking cold/ fluey thing, off work and feeling very sorry for myself!


----------



## Jkelmum

I think it maybe a girl due to loads of ms like when i had katie but tbh ive no idea


----------



## BabeeAngel

I'm officially Halfway!!! YAY
Happy new year to everyone!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Morning girls....

Kat ive just read your post :hissy: OMG if my kids came home and told me they'd been at school all day without coats on and no heating id go up the bl**dy wall and i mean it, round here school shut for the slightest reason which i think is silly but to have all those poor kids without heating or coats is terrible.

Im a coast girl to ....about a mile and a half from the nearest beach anyway....great in summer but it means we get no snow either :(

Cath i hope the cream works hun....sounds like your really run down, are you off work? you should be hun you really need to rest up a bit xxx

Rosella hun you to need to rest up, sending hugs xxx


Twyla congrats on getting to half way already....wow time seems to have flown over Christmas!

Nat my dads a Gardner in the Peak district and hes really struggling to do his jobs.

Serina hun how are you now?

Claire hows the re-decorating going?

Tink im sorry about about your son poor thing, how is he now? congrats on getting to 2nd tri xx

Tigger i hope you get your energy soon hun xxxxx


----------



## ClaireyF

Hi Jue, my decorating is finished!! woohoo!! we are so pleased with it and makes the living room so much warmer having carpet instead of laminate...we only changed it because im pg so its warmer for the baby :D 

Kat, I can sympathize with you but atleast your heating came on soon after lunch, ours broke at work before christmas and stayed off for a whole month :( 

Hope you feel better soon Gail :hugs: how are your bean pole bump jeans getting on? are they still comfy? i'm going to order some at the weekend :D

I have a midwife appointment this thursday...god knows what its for ... i'll probably only be in there for a couple of minutes again. xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Jue i am fine although not very sympathic to jake who is 13 and keeps throwin up bless him its just the noise makes me wanna throw up .....
I am craving beef give me beef lol just gunna eat a beef potnoodle followed by orange and a plum


----------



## Tammi

Hope you girls dont mind me joining you ... I m due 30th of June , on
my late Grandmother's birthday. This thread is HUGE, I m quickly gonna catch up on reading but first I wanted to ask :

Is it common to not feel as pregnant anymore at 15 weeks ? I keep on wanting to set my scan earlier but hubby says saturday is not far away anymore, so I must wait :(

:hug:


----------



## Jkelmum

Tammi yes 15 wks sickness as gone and your energy is bk and feel no movements hence why u dont feel preggers ...Dont worry and relax try and enjoy the blooming stage xxx


----------



## ClaireyF

hi and welcome Tammi...good luck trying to catch up on all the posts in this thread!!! Like Serina said, it is really normal not to feel pg anymore. Hopefully you will start feeling little flutters soon :D i first felt mine at 15w2d and a first little 'kick' on Christmas day whilst at the dinner table. xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Claire hun im glad you got it done....weve completed 3 rooms and have 2 left to do....problem is i keep adding rooms to be repainted lol.

Serina poor you hun, and poor Jake, hope its just a 24 hour thing xxx

Hiya Tammi and welcome hun, yer at 15 weeks i didn't feel anything....except maybe fat and hungry lol xxxxxx


----------



## mrsholmes

hi TAMMI!

Nat I live inbetween cardiff and Swansea in south wales, but I live where the steel works are so its not that pretty lol! I do live about 20 mins from the gower tho which is lucky!

I have just realised I haven't CLUE what I need??!!! is a electric or manual breast pump best? how many bottles? what type of sterillier? 

cathx


----------



## LM2104

Hi everyone! 

Cath, I'm going to get a manual one. The thought of an electric one scares me like it might suck my nipple off! Lol!

Isn't it cold? i live in Oxford and it was recorded as -12c around here last night.

I'm really excited about finding out whether baby is a boy or girl... I'm counting down... 30 days to go!! I just hope it doesnt have its legs crossed!

Tink I hate brushing my teeth too, makes me feel sick, hoping it passes as its gotta be done.


----------



## Cariad_bach

Leanne just remember to eat chocolate before you go so that babys moving alot anyway ;)

Cath,
Ive always gone with a manual pump because there cheaper, smaller, more portable etc, but i know alot of girls that just cant use them (they get like half a oz of milk after a hour of expressing) so they end up buying a electric one.
Id always try a manual first tho.

For sterilizers ive always used a steam on but only because it was given to me lol....

...as for bottles, well because i breast fed ive never used them much but i think its worth paying extra for the good ones if you need them, you can get them now with anti-colic valves etc which is great if you need them...ive always used the Advent ones because you can get lots of diffrent flow teats etc but ive never had a colicy baby.

The amount would depend on how your feeding....i breast fed full time and only expressed if i was going to eat pizza or something (all my kids have refused my milk after tomato foods lol) so i only had about 4 bottles.

TBH hun you go out buy loads and loads of stuff ..... then when your babies born you find its pure luck as to if the stuff youve chosen works for you and your baby or if you have to go and get diffrent stuff lol


----------



## ClaireyF

Hi cath, i have gone for tommee tippee steriliser that goes in the microwave and that came with 3 bottles and i also have the tommee tippee manual breast pump because that will fit in the steriliser it says. i really want to breastfeed but also let DH have a go at doing some of the feeds. 

I am really enjoying being back at work coz i can just sit on my arse all day nearly and feel the baby moving round inside :D 

i have my scan 2weeks tomorrow and i have said all along that i was going to stay on team yellow, but now as its getting closer, i really think i want to find out. I think DH wants to know but he says its my choice to decide arghh!!! What should i do ???? xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Cath i had manual with katie and it hurt like hell and not much came out with ethan i got an electric one and was getting 8 oz ( full baby bottle) every 3 hrs so i got quite far in front and froze my milk i did this as i knew there was a chance i would hav to stop bf due to meds which i did at 3 months 
Steam sterilisers seem to be the best if ur bf most of time then 3~4 bottles is plenty but if u express all time then u need about 6~8 bottles

My hubby is on earlys and leaves at 5am and i woke and just sobbed i dont know why grr 
Just havin a cuppa then i am off to mums n tots with ethan i hate it there very clicky and bitchy i tend to sit on my own or play with ethan he loves it so i try to keep going 
hugs to all serina xxx


----------



## happy mum

Hi All!!
I agree i tried a manuel first time couldn't get any out, got a medula electric one really good, bit noisy but if turn telly up when use it its ok!! LOL!!!
i've used a avent electric steam steriliser with my 2 was great . bf both till 6 and 8 months so only needed 3 bottles as extras. but prob best getting more just in case. if your gonna bottle feed i was told when i maternity nursed that aptamil is the closest milk to breast, worth getting a couple of cartons in just in case!
Serina sounds like your really suffering with hormones, prob tired, you have a lot on your plate and gone through a lot lately, its quite overwhleming being pg with kids to look after i know i'm struggling a lot of the time! 

we're so skint at the mo, dh isn't getting any work with the weather being so bad, i've now put 14 items on e-bay, just hoping some sell now!!!, good bit of house clearing too!
i have so much stuff i don't use or wear!


----------



## kittiekat

Can I ask you ladies if there is any old wives tales that have been correct regarding the sex of your LO's? Its just I have another 4 weeks on friday to wait for my scan and I am so intrigued to know that I was looking at Old Wives Tales on the internet but there is loads of them lol!!


----------



## mrsholmes

thanks girls! I think I might try a manual one as they are cheaper, my mother ordered a complete feeling pack off the next sale for me which includes pump, 6 bottles, dummys, 100 breast pads, strellier, few different teats for bottle it was reduced to £30 so I might get that as the pump is about 20 quid anyway

not sure Kat!!?? how about the ring on a string?

serina- sounds like a nightmare! bugger to them all next better to do then bitch!

got doctors on friday morning as my cough is terrible and im bringing up blood :cry:


----------



## Cariad_bach

Ooooh Serina hun Mom n tots you brave girl .... i tried it a couple of times but wow some people are nasty.
I usually get on with most people but i cant stand the whole 'my kids better than/clever than/more advanced than yours' attitude :growlmad:

Nat good luck with the ebaying.....i gave up selling a while ago because my local post office shut down and because i cant drive posting stuff out became a nightmare (not to mention all the cons and scams on there that really got my back up)
Hope your stuff sells well hun......it wont be long until spring when im sure your OH will have more work than he can manage :hugs:

Kat none of them have worked for me except the craving sweets for a girl and meat for a boy (which would make this one a boy to!)
Theres all the usual about the size and shape of your bump and if you had MS or not but TBH i dont believe them.


Cath i hope the Doc can sort you out hun xxxx (your mum sounds like a star xx)


----------



## lilmomof3

hey ladies wanted to let you all know im ok i did post a updated thread on what has been going on i was at the docs today for ultra sound baby looks great and they cant see why im in so much pain they think its cuz im so tiny and petite im streching and baby growing at the same time causing realy bad pain. any way you can read the thread it explains, but wanted to stop by and let you all know we found out the sex of the baby

its a BOY...... im so happy.. i got pics ill post in a bit gota get kids.. thank you ladies all of you for being here for me 
ps i also have cosltrum comming out of one nipple lol.. had to add that


----------



## amber20

I have an ultrasound tomorrow! Hopefully the baby will cooperate and I will be able to find out the sex! Lilmom congrats on finding out its a boy!


----------



## happy mum

Cath you poor thing, sound really poorley! take care!

Amber good luck with scan! x

cograts lilmom

serina know what you mean about mums and tots, go 3 times aweek to diff ones, but luckily know lots of the mums as did aqua natal with evie and loads of the mums that met there go, hope that doesn't mean were a click???, do talk to other mums too!
for those first time mums i'd def recommend aqua natal to get to know people!

hows the decorating going Jue?


----------



## Cariad_bach

Aww Helen a boy congrats hun (will go look for your thread) xxx

Good luck today amber xx

Nat ive finished the Toy room, kitchen and downstairs bathroom, started the dinning room and then have to do the main bedroom so there's still plenty to do lol xxxxxx


----------



## ClaireyF

Jue, glad decorating is going well! and what does it mean if your craving vinegar??? lol i hated the stuff before being pg and now i have it. also i'm the same with fish fingers, didnt like the taste before and now i love them but my cravings are mainly sweet things!

I got MW appointment this afternoon with the community mw....not sure why! 

I really want to go to aqua natal classes but the only 'local' evening one is 45 mins away from home. all the other ones that are closer are during the day and i can't do them because i work :( I think i will just have to go swimming by myself lol. xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Happy mum no that dont mean your the click lol its the mums that all sit together thinking they are better then the rest and too busy chatting to watch there kids but they dont need to watch there kids cos they do no wrong ! I know one mum there that avoids going too for same reasons so we kinda try and get there at same time lol


----------



## Rosella

ClaireyF said:


> Hi Jue, my decorating is finished!! woohoo!! we are so pleased with it and makes the living room so much warmer having carpet instead of laminate...we only changed it because im pg so its warmer for the baby :D
> 
> Kat, I can sympathize with you but atleast your heating came on soon after lunch, ours broke at work before christmas and stayed off for a whole month :(
> 
> Hope you feel better soon Gail :hugs: how are your bean pole bump jeans getting on? are they still comfy? i'm going to order some at the weekend :D
> 
> I have a midwife appointment this thursday...god knows what its for ... i'll probably only be in there for a couple of minutes again. xx

Hi Claire,
the beanpole bumps jeans are absolutely fantastic!!!! Can't recommend them highly enough! I have been living in them while I've been ill. Got to go back to work tomorrow and don't know what to wear. Hope you like them as much as I do.

Well, feeling better today, thanks for the good wishes Claire and Jue.

Is everyone feeling the baby move? I am not feeling anything yet. Bump seems to be expanding though - hope it's baby and not just over indulging in donuts!!


----------



## happy mum

clare. hmmm vinegar, you'd think boy but sweet things is girl, i was quite into salt and vinegar crisps with Dylan. my main difference was with Evie i had terrible heart burn all of the time, with dylan hardly any, which is why i'm thinking boy for this one, no heartburn. i'm also into meat more which was the same with dylan. not going to find out till B day though!

Serina, lol i def don't think my kids are good all the time, just been swimming with them. Dylan got out of the pool and ran over to a little girl and pinched her face, he's such a nightmare, had hoped he was growing out it.

Jue your so good decorating not got energy for that yet, hoping it comes soon, but with these 2 i think our house will be staying shabby!

Cath how are you today?

Did anyone else have triple test bloods? had mine about 10 days ago, do you think if not heard anything then they are ok? they said to ring in 2 weeks which is monday, getting twitchy!


----------



## ClaireyF

Natalee, i had the triple test on christmas eve and got the results today in the post, it said its low risk and they will tell me the figures at next hospital appointment in 2 weeks when i have my scan :happydance: xx


----------



## happy mum

Thanks clare, guess, i should be more patient, i had mine the mon after xmas so few more days!
I just replied a bit too long a reply to your pol!!! Its up to you honestly, iguess because i'm not finding out i don't think any one else should. with my first i did find out and couldn,t understand why everyelse didn't find out!! LOL!!!


----------



## happy mum

O and glad to hear your triple test results good!!! X


----------



## ClaireyF

thanks natalee, i have just read your message on my poll, i am really struggling to make a decision! i wish DH would say yes or no definitely and just make the choice for me lol! i'm sure if it was bad news about your test then they would have contacted you by now. 

I am waiting for a lady from NCT to come round to tell me whats going on in my area for new mums etc...not really sure what the NCT does but i'm sure she will tell me. I have been hoovering the house before she comes and was just doing the stairs when i i stepped down a stair and stood on one of the hoover nozzles and lost my footing! luckily i dint fall but i have never been so shaken up!! i will be leaving the stairs to DH in future! x


----------



## happy mum

Good idea!! I make DH clean bathroom too as the chemicals are bad!! any excuse poor bloke!!!
Few of my friends did nct, wish i had seems a good way to get to know other mums, and they do lots sales etc, always feel bit left out of that club! i did ring when i had evie but they were booked up i left it too late. then with dylan seemed too late really. now i wouldn't have the time, hope all goes well! X


----------



## Mamatastic

Hi Guys, I'm kind of new to this and wondered if I could join in? My due date is 3.6.09 so I am currently 19 weeks, I have got my 20 week scan next Wednesday which I'm quite nervous and excited about!! 

It would be lovely to share things with you girls as you are having June babies too!!

My name is Viv by the way xx


----------



## ClaireyF

welcome Viv!! your EDD is 3 days before mine :D xx


----------



## happy mum

Mamatastic said:


> Hi Guys, I'm kind of new to this and wondered if I could join in? My due date is 3.6.09 so I am currently 19 weeks, I have got my 20 week scan next Wednesday which I'm quite nervous and excited about!!
> 
> It would be lovely to share things with you girls as you are having June babies too!!
> 
> My name is Viv by the way xx

HI VIV!!! i'm Natalee
Good Luck with scan


----------



## Mamatastic

Hi ClaireyF and Natalee

That's great that we are all due within days of eachother, it will be interesting to see when they actually arrive!! :hi:


----------



## ClaireyF

yeah it will be interesting! Serina has created a thread where we post our due dates and she updates the list. here's the link so you can get added too :D https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/85865-june-09-mums.html


----------



## Cariad_bach

Hiya Viv hun and welcome

Nat my bloods were done the day before xmas eve and ive not heard anything yet, im sure they will turn up lol.

Claire hun congrats on your results :hugs:

Rosella yer i feel baby more loads now but your 16 weeks and i only got odd flutters then and you can easily miss them xxxx


----------



## mrsholmes

Hi Viv im Cath!

Nat- im still rough got the doctos at 9:20 tomorrow thank god! Im still waking through the night coughing OH is completety better now!

Claire- I thought work have to give you time off for classes Im going to one on a wednesday morning at ten so I'll be going in after lunch, ask to see the maternity policy or speak to someone in HR


----------



## ClaireyF

mrsholmes said:


> Claire- I thought work have to give you time off for classes Im going to one on a wednesday morning at ten so I'll be going in after lunch, ask to see the maternity policy or speak to someone in HR

Hi Cath, i dont think they have to give you time off for aquanatal because its not necessary and its every week in the swimming pool, i know they do for antenatal classes and appointments.
x


----------



## amber20

I had my first ultrasound today and sad to say the sex is still unknown. The baby didn't want to show us. But is very active! Thank god we have our 3D appt on Tuesday. Here is a picture of the baby! The baby was looking down towards its hands playing with them, looked over and smiled. It was so cute! The other is a picture of the foot.
 



Attached Files:







baby10809.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 11









babyfoot10809.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## amber20

just making sure my picture came up.


----------



## Cariad_bach

Aww Amber lovely pics hun, glad all was ok,
So your team yellow then, did you want to know?

Cath hope all goes well at the Docs hun xxxxx


----------



## happy mum

Ah Cath you lost the battle of drugs verses no drugs, just goes to show we need them!!
how did you get on at dr? just started with a cold feeling rubbish, i should never have bragged about how well i was!!! silly me!

Amber you scan picture really looks like baby has a wide smile... really cute!

So skint at mo i've even reortsed back to the washable napies i bought couple years back then stopped using them as i hate them but needs must. Dylan not so keen either but needs must, just trying to convince myself i'm being eco friendly!
are any of you thinking of washables?


----------



## ClaireyF

I'm considering reusables but i haven't really looked into it very much tbh. not sure if i like the thought of having to wash them though ... x


----------



## Mamatastic

Hi Natalee

I was thinking of washables too but not sure if I will cope with all the extra washing and hassle involved?? There so expensive to start with so it would be a waste if I don't use them much.


----------



## happy mum

Its not the washing part i don't like its the scraping pooh into the toilet, then putting wipes into seperate bag as can't flush wipes. they also need changing every couple hours as get v wet. they are bulky too so trousers look odd, big bums! but on positive you do save money in long run especially if having more kids, and my little girl was very easy to potty train as she hated feeling wet with washables. so there is a positive!


----------



## bugalugs

Hiya everyone, welcome to the newbies & congratulations :) I've not been on here since new year, been too lazy :rofl: Hope you are all doing ok and bumps are getting bigger! I'm definately looking pregnant now, although I'm a bit fed up as I'm so fat everywhere else aswell :( oh well :rofl: it's my own fault for eating tonnes!
We fly home to the Uk soon - on the 21st - for 3weeks. We are looking forward to seeing our family & friends back in the Uk. But not to the freezing weather!!!


----------



## Mamatastic

I will give it some more thought, the cost side of things is def a bonus but I see the draw backs as well - yuk! :dohh:


----------



## Cariad_bach

I used washables with my last but i also used disposable liners so there was no scraping involved, but TBH nappies didnt work out much more expensive, it was just the environment aspect of disposables i didnt like.
Not sure what we will do this time.

Nice to see you back with us Hayley xxx


----------



## Mamatastic

I must admit the environment side of things was really why I was thinking about it in the 1st place, I think I need to look into it, there seems to be so many different kinds I don't know where to start and someone told me that in certain areas the local council with help towards the cost in an effort to reduce landfill??


----------



## happy mum

Yes thats why i did it to start with to be a good caring citizen, the local council gave £25 back, i think they cost about £200 to buy. i do use the flushable liners its just they rarely catch all the pooh, well i've used them all day today. Pat on the back!! cost so much as have to buy in 2 differeny sizes and i got 2 buckets with washing bags. i'm sure i'll get into it again and stop being a baby. its just disposables are soooooo much easier!


----------



## LM2104

Hey! Hi Viv, congrats!

Hope everyone is ok, I am feeling baby move so much now, its great... Cant wait until it gives a really big kick that OH can feel too!

I am so desperate to start going shopping but I'm not allowed till after our scan (4 weeks today) in case we get to know the sex? Is everyone buying yet?


----------



## Cariad_bach

LM2104 said:


> I am so desperate to start going shopping but I'm not allowed till after our scan (4 weeks today) in case we get to know the sex? Is everyone buying yet?

Nope hun not yet, like you im waiting for the out come of the scan.....wouldn't it be a pain if they cant tell us lol xxxx


----------



## ClaireyF

i have bought too much, we have got nearly everything except the cot :blush: im still sorta on team yellow xxx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Lol Claire have you decided then? maybe you should let baby decided and tell the scan woman that if baby makes it clear what it is then to tell you but if its trying to hide it to not bother to look ;)


----------



## amber20

We are wanting to know the sex!


----------



## mrsholmes

fab scan amber gutted for u tho it was hiding the sex! lol

nat- got penacillin from doctors as he could not see improvment from last week. although I do feel a little better today!

LM104- Sorry I keep forgetting what your name? I went out today and bought some big things !!!!!!!! got natural colours tho, will wait for nursery stuff when I know the sex.

Not sure about nappies, they are expensive to start off with and we are skint too! so will prob go for dipsoables!

today I got some bargins in boots!!!

moses basket £60 reduced to £12.50
high chair wooden one £130 reduced to £25
cushions for the highchair a blue one and pink as I dont know the sex £30 reduced to £5
lindam playpen which turns in stair/door gard £80 reduced to £15
Also my cloe baby carrier came today from someone on here for £30!!!


I couldn't believe it when I saw how cheap the basket was the sales women said that they only had one left then went out the back to see what else was last in the sale and came back with the gates, and high chair!


----------



## lilmomof3

hey ladies had to let you all know im doing ok im deftly going to talk to my doctor about spd it sounds like what i have on a diffent note im ready to go shopping crazy now that i know the sex its driving me mad iv got 2 lil boy onsies already and a pack of socks thats it but now im gunna go mad online cant wait to get taxes back thats when we are going all out and getting furiture .. glad everyone is well today


----------



## Cariad_bach

Wow Cath what bargains congrats hun xxx


Hi Helen, glad your doing ok hun xxxx

Well i best get back to my painting, im waiting for the room to dry before i go and do a 2nd coat (well thats my excuse anyway) xxxx


----------



## happy mum

Cath i'm jealous wow!!! such good bargains!!


----------



## Jkelmum

Hiya all i am on my daughters slow crappy laptop though it wasa great bargin @ 40 pounds bcos mine as died and we cant afford another for a long while so i am guessing i wont be on much as i cant keep nickin ger laptop lol
Ive not bought anything for lo until i find out on 11th feb which is a month tomorrow but feels like forever away lol ....I have seen a swinging crib for 29.99 on kiddiecare.com that iam getting but waiting to know sex so i can get bedding at same time


----------



## mrsholmes

I cant wait to find out the bedding sets are lush!


----------



## bugalugs

we've got our buggy and car seat so far, in the sale from mothercare - going to get a travel cot for the time being as all our furniture gets shipped back to UK middle of August. gonna get some bits and bobs when we go back to uk on 21st - every thing is so expensive here it's a joke!


----------



## happy mum

I'm not really getting much new as already got everything pink and blue, and cream lol! i had Linear Zoo stuff from mamas and papas. which considering has done 2 kids still looks new so that s what this little bb is having. just need to shift kids round for beds. evie will have a new big girls bed. dylan will have evies cot bed. bb will have dylans cot. blimey musical beds!! Lol! i think we'll keep our own, but i'm guessing all 3 will be in ours in the mornings! good job its king size!


----------



## Cariad_bach

:cry: Bumps ok thank god but i fell of a step ladder.

I know im so stupid for climbing in the first place, i was starting the redecorating of the bedroom (the last room to be done)

I went to step down a step, missed my footing and just fell off...

....i fell backwards, twisted in mid air to miss the bed, dropped the roller and arched my back to save my bump and ended up landing full weight on the back of my head and neck.

It took me a goo 10 mins to get up again and now my head neck and shoulders hurt like hell but i know im lucky....i didn't hit bump anywhere and its wriggling around fine.

I just want to cry, i suppose its the shock, i just keep thinking of what could have happened:cry:

Im sooo lucky ...but ouch i hurt!!!


----------



## ClaireyF

:hugs: its so easily done but atleast bump is fine :D i hope you stop aching soon! get your dH to give you a massage or something to try and help. xxx


----------



## ClaireyF

ps since turning 19w my 'lafemmebonita' ticker is now lying down - but my bump aint that big xx


----------



## mrsholmes

just seen your status on facebook glad your okxxx

btw I think my tickers wrong? my dates im 17wks!?!


----------



## Cariad_bach

mrsholmes said:


> just seen your status on facebook glad your okxxx
> 
> btw I think my tickers wrong? my dates im 17wks!?!

Thanks hun ...

As for your ticker, whats your due date again, im 10th of June and your ticker says your 1 day behind me so that would make you due 11th june, is that not right?


----------



## happy mum

i day behind jue would be 11th june wouln't it? 
mines bugging me as i'm 19weeks today just don't know how to change it!

Jue are you ok? that sounds a nasty bump take it easy!!! X


----------



## happy mum

Cath i'm sure you must be more than 17 weeks, we were the same at one point, know you got put back couple days but....... ?


----------



## happy mum

What worries me clare is my belly is twice the size of that lol!!!! but then at least half of it is chub !!!


----------



## Cariad_bach

happy mum said:


> i day behind jue would be 11th june wouln't it?
> mines bugging me as i'm 19weeks today just don't know how to change it!
> 
> Jue are you ok? that sounds a nasty bump take it easy!!! X

Thanks hun xx

Yer ment June 11th (baby brain lol)

As for changing yours you need to make a new one hun, just click it to go to the website again and remake it and put it onto your sig xxxxx


----------



## Jkelmum

Jue glad bump is ok u need to be careful plz xx


----------



## meldmac

Sorry haven't been around at all. Just got back from our trip. It was soo great to see all my family, just wish it hadn't of gone so fast.

Hope everyone's holiday's were great!! 

Not looking forward to going back to work tomorrow blah!! 

Mel


----------



## Jkelmum

Morning all
Today I have Mw at 10 she will be taking more blood for liver test and I am gunna try get a earlier scan out of her as i will be 21wk3days I am gunna see if they have a space the wk before you dont get if u dont ask lol i can try 
hope everyone & bumps are ok
hugs serina xxx


----------



## ClaireyF

Hi Serina, hope you manange to try and get an earlier scan :D mine is at 20w5d and i'm still so undecided about whether to ask or not what the sex is lol.

I really didnt want to get out of bed this morning, i felt so cold and achy and as though i'd not slept a wink. we have appraisals at work over the next couple of weeks and i dont want them to have any reason to make me redundant. i work for financial advisers and business is very slow at the moment!!

Hope everyone else is ok...how are you today Jue? hope your decorating again today :hugs: xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Back from mw well she says by scan my dd is 20 june so forward two more days woohoo my bloodpresure was good baby hb took ages to find but they found it at last lol I couldnt change my scan date as they dont have any spare appointments :( 11th feb seems forever away and i will be 21wks 5days which is only just within the limit as u can have it between 18-22wks wish they would move it sooner but hey its just less then a month


----------



## ClaireyF

aww thats a shame they couldnt move it forward but atleast your EDD has gone forward :D xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Morning everyone,

Mel hun im glad you had a good time,

Sering congrats on being moved forwards a few days, its always nice isnt it, its a pain that you have to wait so long for your scan tho.

Claire hun i hope everything goes ok at work hun, the added stress is the last thing you need right now :hugs:

As for me ......*huge moan comming on!* 

.... im feeling very sorry for myself.
Most importantly bump is fine, moving loads etc :)

Me however am not fine lol, ive been away all night, cant lay down, cant get up, cant roll over.....

...today im so stiff, i cant reach my arms above my head, i cant move my head at all, it feels like im being stabbed in the neck with a knife,
I cant lift anything or reach anything off the floor .... trust me lol.

OH is doing a load of painting before work and then hes packing it away so im not tempted once hes gone to work lol.

The rooms nearly done now and thankfully it was the last room to be done.

OH is leaving for work soon and i cant drive so im stuck for today but if its not better by tomorow i will have to go to hospital to have them look at it in case ive done dome damage (not like me i hate hospitals)

Hope everyone else is haveing a better day today xxxxx :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## happy mum

Jue that sounds really bad, you sure you shouldn't see dr today? don't want you passing out or anything? take care today!!

I rang hospital today to get blood test results, they'd just got them in, said i'm a 1 in 4100 downs and low spina risk. i'm so relieved wa starting to get worried. Just the 20 week scan and will feel much more confident. mines at 21weeks 1 day, 2 weeks today! can't wait. i'll start getting things sorted then.


----------



## amber20

I cant believe how fast times is going by! I have my next scan tomorrow morning.


----------



## Cariad_bach

:happydance: Yay Nat congrats hun thats great news :hugs: ...wonder if i will ever get mine lol.

(by the way ive been Googling all arvo and with the Dizziness and weird ache/pins and needles feeling in my arm i think its just Whiplash :dohh:
Got a hot pad on it now and it will hopefully ease in a few days, Just a shame i cant take proper pain killers, ive just read that paracetamol are no good fo it!)

Amber good luck tomorow hun, hope your going to show us the piccies xxxx


----------



## ClaireyF

Congratulations Natalee!! i have only got a letter saying that i am low risk and they are going to tell me the 'odds' when i go for my scan next week. 

Good Luck Amber with your scan tomorrow! 

Is it just me or are the tickers not showing up today? i can see my first 2 tickers but not the bump ticker...and i can't see other peoples 'bump' tickers xx


----------



## happy mum

thanks 
are those the tickers your not allowed? wobbles may have removed? don't know just remember seeing a thread on tickers.


----------



## ClaireyF

Nat, no they aren't the tickers that wobbles deleted. can you see my third ticker? and i know Jue has got the same one. i think its called 'lafemmebonita' xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

I cant see them either hun but i tried to click on them and the website wont load for me so maybe the sites down.


----------



## happy mum

No can't see anybodys! shall i post you a picture of my enormous belly instead???? LOL!!
i am joking!!!!


----------



## ClaireyF

happy mum said:


> No can't see anybodys! shall i post you a picture of my enormous belly instead???? LOL!!
> i am joking!!!!

:rofl:


----------



## Jkelmum

Hi all 
grr I have had headache on and off for 2 days its really getting to me now paracetomol doesnt work so ni point taking that again i was worried it may be my blood presuren but thats normal so no idea i hope it goes soon x


----------



## happy mum

:hug:
sounds rubbish serina, hope you feel better soon. are you tired? i get headaches when tired. early night drink lots water, if no better perhaps see the dr?
X


----------



## BabeeAngel

Hi everyone, glad to see that everyone seems to be mostly alright...
I have my 20 week scan on Wednesday even though I'll be about 21 and a half weeks, and i'm so excited to see the baby again! Too bad they won't tell us the sex :(

i'll be sure to post pics!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Hope everything goes ok Wednesday Twyla, cant wait to see piccies xxx

How are you this morning Serina? xxxx


----------



## ClaireyF

looking forward to seeing scan pics...theres gonna be a lot over the next few weeks :D

How are you feeling today Jue? xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

ClaireyF said:


> How are you feeling today Jue? xx

Not bad thanks hun, its a little easier so i know its improving .... OH is putting the last touches of paint to the bedroom right now and then were done..

...not long till our scans now hun, are you as excited as i am? xxx


----------



## Jkelmum

Hi i am ok apart from the headache gunna go docs tomorrow if no better tho seems trival to go for a headache but b tomorrow will have been 4 days grr I think maybe its my sinus,s as i have a nasty taste and horrible smell as well like when uve been out drinking the night b4 yucky !!


----------



## ClaireyF

serina :hugs: i have headaches nearly every night starting at about midnight and go on until i get up so i can sympathise with you

Jue I am soooo excited!! still can't decide if to stay on team yellow or not though! lol I'm so crap at making decisions and DH isn't helping either :dohh:
I have just started trying to sort our mortgage out, it comes to an end a couple of weeks after baby is due so i want to get that all sorted asap xx


----------



## bugalugs

Hi people,

Hope you are feeling a bit better Jue & Serina :hugs: glad everyone else sounds ok and bumps are all doing great!

I had my 16wk appt with mw this morning, all is well and me & dh heard bubs heartbeat again which was lovely. It sounded like a choo choo train - which the mw jokingly said "ooh that's supposed to mean it's a boy" lol.

We decided not to have my blood taken for the triple test, the N/Fold result looked normal apparently & what with the results taking around 3wks to come back from the UK (they don't do it here) and us being in the Uk until 10th Feb I would be 21wks by then! So we didn't see the point, I couldn't lose my baby now anyway so there's no point right?

Ooh, gone on a bit there!!! hehe xxx


----------



## kittiekat

Hey everyone,

Hectic week at work so far! I had my 16 week appointm,ent today as well bugalugs and I also made the same decisiion as you about the triple test. I gathered that even if it came back as bad news there would be nothing I could do as I am already bonding with LO and would be lost without them now lol. Again I am a firm believer in ........things happen for a reason and if its meant to be.......

My blood pressure was a little high today so I am having more appointments so they can keep a close eye on it apparently. So I have my 20 week scan with midwife appointment at the end in just over 4 weeks then seeing midwifes at 24 weeks. 

I still can't believe how long it took though for my appointment. I booked an hour off work for it but didn't get back until around 2 hours later!! The hospital was well behind and had a couple of emergency cases to see to so it had sent everyones appointments like an hour to an hour and half behind.

Jue glad your OH has managed to finish off the painting so that you can't get yourself into any more tricky positions for a while, hope your feeling better hun.

Good luck to everyone having a scan soon!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Ooh Claire re-mortgaging...yack i don't envy you...

..we did ours in September (before the banks fell to bits and the UK economy went mad) and got a tracker rate for life at a low rate so we were really lucky.

Hayley im glad the check up went well....i agree with you about the tests, id never had them before and only did this time because my 6 year old had missed seeing me have my other blood tests done and really wanted to watch lol.
I dont care what they say nothing would make me risk further tests on my baby.

Kat hun its nice to see you,
Really glad your check up went ok hun, even if it did take so long .... did they say anything else about your blood pressure? possible causes etc, have you been stressed hun?

Serina hope your ok,

Cath how are you feeling hun?


----------



## amber20

Well I had my ultrasound and its a healthy boy! They didn't print any pictures off. They recorded it on a dvd and that didn't work so they are going to do another ultrasound free of charge on Feb 10.


----------



## happy mum

Congrats amber
jue glad you ok keep off them ladders now!!
serina hope your head ok but best getting checked out just in case!
nothing to report! X


----------



## LM2104

Ahh!! Congratulations Amber! Glad everything was ok.

I cant wait any longer... I am going to order my cot tomorrow as i dont need to know the sex for that.

My scan seems like ages away, cant wait for Feb 6th, although at the moment I feel like I am pregnant with a giant foot for all the jabs I am getting.

Is everyone else feeling lots of movement?


----------



## amber20

I am feeling tons especially in the last couple weeks and they keep getting stronger. I have also had growing pains that hurt like heck.


----------



## Cariad_bach

Glad all was well Amber hun,

Leanne i feel loads of movement to now, its great isnt it :cloud9:

Well my scans a week today :happydance: i cant wait to find out if alls ok and what he/she is (if they tell me)


----------



## Jkelmum

:happydance: My hubby felt bubs lastnight its early but he was laid with his hand on my tummy and i felt baby and he was like waas that the baby already ?:cloud9:


----------



## ClaireyF

Serina, aww thats so good that your Dh could feel it! my Dh had his hand on my tummy last night and i felt such a kick but he couldn't feel it. so hopefully in a few days he might be able to xx


----------



## happy mum

Thats lovely Serina, my bb seems quiet makes me paranoid, but sure everything ok, didn't feel much with other 2 till 20 weeks.
Hope all well with everyone. X


----------



## Jkelmum

Back from docs she gave me codine and told to rest go back in a wk to which if no better she will make a referal to the neloagy (SP) department as she says shes concerned about where the headache is and not happy with the dizzness ect so there we go another wk of headaches before anything is done its really getting me down meant to be going out with friends for my birthday saturday but think iam gunna cancel as any noise really hurts my head...sorry everytime i come here i moan


----------



## bugalugs

Hi peeps,

Serina hope you feel better soon, sounds like when I get a migraine which are few and far between thankfully.

How exciting those of you who are getting kicks! & hubs are feeling it too! I'm getting quite a few flutters and 'movement' feelings so I'm sooo looking forward to that first kick hehe :)

I had my hair done today, which I love as the girls in my hairdressers are such a laugh and really nice. I told them all today I was expecting & they were all very excited :) They said it's nice to hear someone is thrilled about it as all they hear is "oh no i'm pregnant".....oops should have crossed their legs eh! 

I've had an overwelming feeling of love today for my baby, I'm really looking forward to meeting him or her xxx


----------



## happy mum

o buga lugs thats sweet X
Serina you poor thing hope it goes with some restX


----------



## mrsholmes

hiya! Ive finally had two minutes to log on!

How you feel serina/Jue?

Nat- Im not feeling that much movement either only now and again.

Im still getting inspected in work, they are there till possibly thursday, its quite stressfull as they are locked in my office going through files etc, I should get some feedbak tomorrow.............but the good news is I wont be there for the final report and findings Ill be on maternity leave!!!

cant believe our scans are coming up so quick mines a week monday on 26th!!!!!!!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Serina sending hugs hun .... hope you well enough to enjoy your birthday what ever you end up doing, dont worry about the moaning, if we cant be understanding to each other there no hope xxxx


Hayley it sounds like your having a really good day hun, do we get to see a piccie of your new hair?
I know what you mean about the feelings of love, its amazing just how strong the bond is already :cloud9:


Cath i was wondering where you'd gone ..... sounds like works really stressful right now, i hate that, hope you get positive feedback tomorow hun xx
Oh and im worse today (bet you wish you hadn't asked now) but i think its just because i over did it yesterday, im sure it will be better tomorow.
On the plus side bumps really booting me today....its great.


----------



## bugalugs

Hey Cath good luck with the feedback, I remember in my old job it's a stressful time when the auditors are in, but that was two years ago lol.

Get well soon Jue & Serina - try and get some rest! x

Nowt exciting with my hair Jue - just a cut and my colour done lol, had 2" roots but was holding off until now so I look decent when I go back to the Uk next week :rofl:

I'm excited for you ladies that have your scans coming up!!!!!! :happydance:

Yep - I've had a great day today - gone a *whole day *without hormones raging!!! :rofl: 
Going to bed now it's nearly 11pm here,
nanight
Love Hayley xx


----------



## lilmomof3

hey ladies hope you are all doing well , im doing ok im wearing my maternty belt trying to get used to it , and my pain meds make me fall asleep so im getting aton of sleep iv missed out on
serina , sorry to hear about your migrans b4 i was pg i sufferd migrans everyday all day for a month they finaly got me on a migran pill and a med to take at night but when i got pg i cannot take them i was so scared they would come back suprizly the pg has stopped my headakes for now i hope you feel better hun , 
well hope you all have a great nite i gotta go help the kiddos ,


----------



## Hunnyx10

glad everyone is doing ok and wish you lots of luck on your scans...

i am doing ok got GTT test on monday to check my gestational diabetes..

other than that i have 3 weeks till gender scan


----------



## ClaireyF

Good luck Hunny with GTT today :D 

Good luck Cath with the feedback...i have my appraisal today at work.

Glad you had a good time pampering yesterday Hayley!

Hope your feeling a little better today Jue :hugs:

I am so excited for saturday...I will hit 20weeks :happydance: then i'm half way woohoo!!!

Hope everyone else is feeling ok today xxx


----------



## happy mum

Hunnyx10 said:


> glad everyone is doing ok and wish you lots of luck on your scans...
> 
> i am doing ok got GTT test on monday to check my gestational diabetes..
> 
> other than that i have 3 weeks till gender scan


Good Luck with GTT, i have one booked for 28 weeks pg, i wonder why mine is so much further on? why are you having one? mines cos i have big babies but they've never wound me to be diabetic just grow em big! LOl
Hope it goes well though for you i hated having mine last pg so much waiting about!


----------



## happy mum

ClaireyF said:


> Good luck Hunny with GTT today :D
> 
> Good luck Cath with the feedback...i have my appraisal today at work.
> 
> Glad you had a good time pampering yesterday Hayley!
> 
> Hope your feeling a little better today Jue :hugs:
> 
> I am so excited for saturday...I will hit 20weeks :happydance: then i'm half way woohoo!!!
> 
> Hope everyone else is feeling ok today xxx

Good luck with appraisel , hope they don't get you for being on bnb!!!:rofl:

its such a milestone 20 weeks, can't wait. its sun for me :happydance:


----------



## happy mum

Cariad_bach said:


> Serina sending hugs hun .... hope you well enough to enjoy your birthday what ever you end up doing, dont worry about the moaning, if we cant be understanding to each other there no hope xxxx
> 
> 
> Hayley it sounds like your having a really good day hun, do we get to see a piccie of your new hair?
> I know what you mean about the feelings of love, its amazing just how strong the bond is already :cloud9:
> 
> 
> Cath i was wondering where you'd gone ..... sounds like works really stressful right now, i hate that, hope you get positive feedback tomorow hun xx
> Oh and im worse today (bet you wish you hadn't asked now) but i think its just because i over did it yesterday, im sure it will be better tomorow.
> On the plus side bumps really booting me today....its great.

hope your taking it easy today!!! Have you seen the dr?

i can't remember anything at the moment, hence having to reply to everyone separate, i'd forget my name if i didn't have a label :rofl:


----------



## ClaireyF

Nats, i am hoping they don't know how much time i spend on BnB or on facebook! Business is so quiet here though at the moment, i have to try and look busy lol x


----------



## Hunnyx10

happy mum i had gestational diabetes with the last 3 pregnancies, and the last one i was insulin dependent 4x a day...so i have mine done between 18 + 20 weeks, i also get very high blood pressure with it..

its not nice but my mum and bro have type 2 so they watch me carefully

hope it all goes well with you this time


----------



## mrsholmes

just a quick one from me to catch up as ive been getting stuff ready for my friends baby shower tomorrow.

hunny I hope it goes ok xx

Feedback was ok as expected really some postive and some not so positive! but they just make me really nervous! and when im nervous I cant stop talking!!lol

Jue to really do sound like a bundle of enegery, you should def take it easy!


----------



## happy mum

Your up late Cath, glad feedback ok, you sound just like me, i always talk too much when nervous!
hoping to have updated my ticker getting on my nerves being a few days short ....you know how those days make all the difference lol!!


----------



## Jkelmum

Morning girls well for 17 wks my baby wasnt half active lastnight i couldnt lay on my left side as bubs kept kicking me as if to say your squashing me move lol
Hunny hope your test goes well ...i have mine at 28 wks too its so boring and i end up starving !
Jue how are u feelin ?


----------



## Cariad_bach

Morning all,
Im ok thanks Serina hun, neck hurts a bit but i will live lol.
Hows the headaches today hun? any better?

And yer Nat and Cath im taking it a bit easier...for now lol xxxx

Cath glad the feedback was ok hun, hopefully things at your work will carm down a little and be less stressful for you now xx

Hunny its nice to see you hun, glad your mum and bro are watching over you xxx

:rofl: hows the memory this morning Nat hun? i know what you mean tho, i get so easily confused at the mo lol, Have you done your ticker yet? i need to post this so i can see, hang on ....
.... Ooh i think you've done it haven't you, well done xxx

Claire hows your work going hun? hows the dreaded remortgageing going?


----------



## Jkelmum

Jue the headache comes about 12noon and gets worse thruout the day the pills dont work goin bk monday if i am no better


----------



## ClaireyF

:hugs: Serina

Jue, i haven't had my appraisal yet so i assume it will be today. i haven't sorted my mortgage out yet, have an appointment with Nationwide tomorrow about DH mortgage on his mothers house so hopefully we will release some money on that to get rid of the negative equity on our house :D and hopefully reduce combined payments by about £200pm :happydance: Hows your neck feeling? 

Are the lafemmebonita tickers fixed now? xx


----------



## ClaireyF

:happydance: yes they are!! I'm 20w tomorrow!!! xxx


----------



## Cariad_bach

OMG claire nearly 20 weeks hun, wow times gone quick just lately.
Sounds like things are still pretty stressful for you right now, not long till the scan tho :happydance: whats it to be then hun? team yellow or not?
Hope the mortgage appointment goes well, £200 a month saving would be fantastic im sure xx

Serina hun take it easy wont you, hell you must be really fed up with it now, have you any other plans for Saturday hun?


----------



## ClaireyF

i think i am definately team yellow! woohoo...although theres still time to change my mind lol! x


----------



## happy mum

Cariad_bach said:


> Morning all,
> Im ok thanks Serina hun, neck hurts a bit but i will live lol.
> Hows the headaches today hun? any better?
> 
> And yer Nat and Cath im taking it a bit easier...for now lol xxxx
> 
> Cath glad the feedback was ok hun, hopefully things at your work will carm down a little and be less stressful for you now xx
> 
> Hunny its nice to see you hun, glad your mum and bro are watching over you xxx
> 
> :rofl: hows the memory this morning Nat hun? i know what you mean tho, i get so easily confused at the mo lol, Have you done your ticker yet? i need to post this so i can see, hang on ....
> .... Ooh i think you've done it haven't you, well done xxx
> 
> Claire hows your work going hun? hows the dreaded remortgageing going?


Jue :rofl:, my memory still rubbish, you replied to everyone so going to comment on your thread :rofl:
Did my ticker i can't believe it it was so easy, don't know why found it so hard??

Clare, keep meaning to ask how your doing with mortgage thing. ours is due to renewin May. but Dh is self employed and not earning much i think we'll have to stay with the same provider just get on different deal ??

Serina those gtt tests awful, my kids up at 6am so nil by mouth is a mare, feel si dizzy when get there i am convinced i'm diabetic then i pass??? torture i'm an early breakfast girl then on second breakfast at 10 am :rofl::rofl::rofl:
O and Happy Birthday for tomorrow!!:hugs:

Cath so when you sending us all a slice of that cheesecake??

I'm fine, got an embarrassing itch:blush:, not so great but got some cream from dr, hoping it works soon!! wriggle wriggle :rofl:


----------



## happy mum

ClaireyF said:


> i think i am definately team yellow! woohoo...although theres still time to change my mind lol! x


:happydance::happydance::happydance:
for team yellow, glad i'm not the only one!!!!
Is anyone else waiting????


----------



## happy mum

Hunnyx10 said:


> happy mum i had gestational diabetes with the last 3 pregnancies, and the last one i was insulin dependent 4x a day...so i have mine done between 18 + 20 weeks, i also get very high blood pressure with it..
> 
> its not nice but my mum and bro have type 2 so they watch me carefully
> 
> hope it all goes well with you this time


Good Luck this time, hopefully you'll be clear this time!!!, my last 2 pregnancys i had sugar in wee all the time but GTT always clear weird?


----------



## Cariad_bach

NOOOOOO!!!! not another Yellow one ..... can you guys get your scan women to text me what your having so i know, im so nosey and the wait will kill me :rofl:

I bet she cant tell what mine is ..... its happened twice now but the first time (with my eldest) she had kidney probs and suspected Downs so i had to keep having scans so i found out eventually.

With my last i cried when she said she couldn't tell :dohh: so she let me come back in a hour later for another go...

...im that desperate to know i think i will pay for a gender scan if they cant see (altho joking aside as long as they dont find any problems is all i really care about)

Nat i hope your itch is better soon hun xxx


----------



## ClaireyF

Nat, hope your itch gets better :rofl: how embarrasing!! 

Jue, i will get the mw to text you with the sex of our baby haha! 

xx


----------



## happy mum

Cariad_bach said:


> NOOOOOO!!!! not another Yellow one ..... can you guys get your scan women to text me what your having so i know, im so nosey and the wait will kill me :rofl:
> 
> I bet she cant tell what mine is ..... its happened twice now but the first time (with my eldest) she had kidney probs and suspected Downs so i had to keep having scans so i found out eventually.
> 
> With my last i cried when she said she couldn't tell :dohh: so she let me come back in a hour later for another go...
> 
> ...im that desperate to know i think i will pay for a gender scan if they cant see (altho joking aside as long as they dont find any problems is all i really care about)
> 
> 
> Nat i hope your itch is better soon hun xxx


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
NO YOU'LL HAVE TO WAIT!!!
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

wriggle wriggle :rofl:
got ants in me pants :rofl:
YAY TEAM YELLOW!!!!


----------



## happy mum

Look what i've done!!!
so pleased with myself the techno fobe!!


----------



## ClaireyF

:happydance: well done you!! x


----------



## Jkelmum

hi all just setting up my new laptop woohoo!! will be on more as this one works well ! I will not be team yellow no way !! pink or blue for me and if thet cant tell me i,ll find out at my 4d scan woohoo


----------



## bugalugs

:happydance: Hoorah! I'm on team Yellow too!!! :happydance:

Hey guys, you all sound really well and happy:happydance:

Good luck ladies with all the up coming scans!!! Mine is on Feb 16th - as soon as we get back from Uk hols hehe xxx

Chat later - hubby has made curry for dinner, mmmmmmmmmmmm hehe i'm so hungry (nothing new there lol) xx


----------



## happy mum

ooo buga lugs curry, i'm on my way!!!, had my dinner too early i'm starving again!!! this bb is gonna be massive again soooo hungrey 2 hours after eating!!

YAY team yellow!!!


----------



## amber20

Have a wonderful weekend girls!!!


----------



## junemomma09

wanted to see if I could join you guys...Im due June 9!! Having a boy!!! His name is going to be Connor David.


----------



## Jkelmum

Hi and welcome junemomma congrats on your blue bump xxx


----------



## ClaireyF

welcome Junemomma! :D

Happy birthday Serina :cake: hope you have a good day xxx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Hiya junemomma amd welcome hun, your due the day before me,
Not sure what were having yet but were hopeing to find out Wendesday :cloud9:









*Serina HAPPY BIRTHDAY *
https://bestsmileys.com/birthday2/2.gif

https://bestsmileys.com/birthday2/9.gif https://bestsmileys.com/birthday2/10.gif https://bestsmileys.com/birthday2/9.gif​





Hayley not another team yellow .... its not fair I want to know what your all having!! :hissy:


Amber hope you have a good weekend to hun xxx


----------



## LM2104

Hi everyone. I got my blood test results back yesterday and we have a low risk of downs and neural tube defects! Yay!

Leanne


----------



## bugalugs

Cariad_bach said:


> Hayley not another team yellow .... its not fair I want to know what your all having!! :hissy:

:rofl: I'm having a baby Jue hehehehehe ;):rofl:

Welcome Junemomma & congrats :happydance:

Sorry happymum I scoffed all the curry lol mmmmmm, you do well going hungry again 2 hrs after eating, I get hungry after around half an hour!!! Gawd help me I'm gonna be sooo huge!!!!!!!!

Great news Leanne on your blood results :hugs:

I'm 17wks tomorrow, can't wait to feel bubs proper first kick!!!

Hayley xx


----------



## LM2104

I just found this in the 3rd Tri thread you have to give it a go!!

https://www.birthingnaturally.net/labor/start.html

After half an hour of pushing I gave birth to a baby girl! :rofl: Heres hoping it only takes half an hour!


----------



## meldmac

Hope everyone is doing well. Sorry to hear some of you have not been feeling that great, hope you feel better soon.

It's been a pretty interesting week. I had my Dr's appointment on Weds and hubby was able to come to this one with me. Dr. listened for heartbeat and found it almost instantly. It was the first time hubby has been able to hear the heartbeat, and when the Dr. said to hubby "so what do you think?" All he could say was "That's crazy!" LOL He said he was so stunned he couldn't think of anything else to say. The Dr. said it sounded really good and was 138 bpm. She is concerned about my weight though since the last appointment I had lost 3 lbs in Dec. and have only gained 2 lbs back since then. She is sending me for my ultrasound soon to make sure everything is going ok. 

I honestly think the weight is because I've been eating much healthier since I got pregnant. At least I hope so. I'm a little worried but will try not to worry to much since the heartbeat was strong and she said that the pregnancy was growing since my belly is bigger.

On another note I'm going to be so busy at work this upcoming week. I have to get 50 binders completed of our safety manual, they are each 130+ pages long ugh. Oh well it will keep me busy.

Hope everyone's weekend is going well.

Mel


----------



## happy mum

Hi Everyone and our growing thread!!

Welcome Junemomma!!

Serina hope you had a ggod birthday!! What did you do??? hope you got spoiled!!

Mel, thats great hearing hearbeat, not heard my bb's yet, seen it twice just not heard. hopefully scan will put your mind at rest. i have opposite prob, i'm hungrey all the time and have now put on 18lb's!!! hoping it slows down a bit!!

Hayley glad someone else is eating loads!!! i'm not feeling much from bb just few flutters.


Well my news..... yipeeeeee I'm 20 weeks today!!!!


----------



## bugalugs

All I do is eat :rofl: i'm going to be massive - although I too have been eating much healthier since i've been in the 2nd tri. 
In my first tri I ate too much junk - but felt so sick I suppose it was better than eating nothing :rofl:
I'm gaining around 1lb a week now, which I've read is 'normal' :rofl:
...... now, what's for breakfast........


----------



## happy mum

LM2104 said:


> I just found this in the 3rd Tri thread you have to give it a go!!
> 
> https://www.birthingnaturally.net/labor/start.html
> 
> After half an hour of pushing I gave birth to a baby girl! :rofl: Heres hoping it only takes half an hour!



:rofl:
i did a 45 min push for a girl then a 30 min push for a girl!!
:rofl:
it was easier for me in reality!! ionly pushed 5 mins for my girl and prob 2 mins for my boy!!


----------



## ClaireyF

happy 20weeks nats!! :D isnt it a great feeling xx


----------



## happy mum

Thanks, yes it is!!:happydance:

Looking forward to being Viable next at 24 weeks!
Scan 8 days away too!!:happydance:


----------



## mrsholmes

ive just been catching up!

Team yellow's..........I dont know how your going to manage to wait!!?? im with you Jue, will have a private one if the nhs wont show

Welcome Junemomma09!

Hayley I cant stop eating either..........


----------



## Rosella

Welcome Junemomma09!!!
Hope everyone is well!
Feel like I am really expanding loads at the moment! getting lots of stretchy pains on and off too. And REALLY enjoying the tiny baby kicks! xx


----------



## BabeeAngel

Hi Girls!
I'm on team yellow too! YAY Although it is killing me to find out, they won't tell me here, so it takes away some of the temptation lol...
well here are the pics from my ultrasound on Wednesday? any guesses? boy or girl?

https://i686.photobucket.com/albums/vv223/Twylamac/DSCN0692-Copy.jpg
https://i686.photobucket.com/albums/vv223/Twylamac/DSCN0692a.jpg
https://i686.photobucket.com/albums/vv223/Twylamac/DSCN0692b.jpg
https://i686.photobucket.com/albums/vv223/Twylamac/DSCN0694a.jpg
https://i686.photobucket.com/albums/vv223/Twylamac/DSCN0703-Copy.jpg
https://i686.photobucket.com/albums/vv223/Twylamac/curledup.jpg


----------



## ClaireyF

Twyla, cute scan pics...i guess boy. I wish the decision was taken away from us because now we have decided that we are going to find out on thursday although theres still time to change our mind again!

All weekend i have done nothing except tidy and clean! i think our house is the cleanest it has ever been! I am just dying to wash all the babies clothes now ready for when they are born but i really have to restrain myself! i keep having to remind myself that its still a long way away! DH has now agreed to let me decorate the spare room as a nursery room :happydance: xx


----------



## happy mum

Clare how could you :cry:. you were my alli on team yellow.:rofl:

Twyla your my new best friend :rofl: for team yellow yay!!!

I think boy by the way, even though you can't see any bits :rofl: Much more fun to guess eh!!!! :rofl:

So i'm re:rofl:ally pee'd off today. I sold 12 items on ebay really chuffed, then the stupid beeb beeb money won't go into my paypal account.:hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:

i rang pay pal twice sent seveal emails to lots of people still no luck. thankfully some of the nicer ones have said they'll send a cheque.
ARGHHH its so frustating!!
Had a major Benny on my husband yest so tired and emotional and worried about work, kids being hard work house is a mess. well i spent all day yest cleaning and tidying, just bathroom to do today, have dropped evie at preschool so just got dylan, who is happy playing, so much calmer today. an hopefully i'll resolve paypal too and if dh gets some work happiness will fall on the byrne household again. poor chap is leaflet dropping this week for peanuts, but at least its something.
blimey i've moaned alot sorry.


----------



## Jkelmum

Lovely pics Twyla xx
My scan is so far away compared lol but looking forward to seeing everybody elses pics x


----------



## ClaireyF

:hugs: Nats, even though i am a traitor! i still have time to change my mind over which team to be on xx


----------



## Jkelmum

happy mum said:


> Clare how could you :cry:. you were my alli on team yellow.:rofl:
> 
> Twyla your my new best friend :rofl: for team yellow yay!!!
> 
> I think boy by the way, even though you can't see any bits :rofl: Much more fun to guess eh!!!! :rofl:
> 
> So i'm re:rofl:ally pee'd off today. I sold 12 items on ebay really chuffed, then the stupid beeb beeb money won't go into my paypal account.:hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:
> 
> i rang pay pal twice sent seveal emails to lots of people still no luck. thankfully some of the nicer ones have said they'll send a cheque.
> ARGHHH its so frustating!!
> Had a major Benny on my husband yest so tired and emotional and worried about work, kids being hard work house is a mess. well i spent all day yest cleaning and tidying, just bathroom to do today, have dropped evie at preschool so just got dylan, who is happy playing, so much calmer today. an hopefully i'll resolve paypal too and if dh gets some work happiness will fall on the byrne household again. poor chap is leaflet dropping this week for peanuts, but at least its something.
> blimey i've moaned alot sorry.


Paypal ? I sent money to my account last tuesday and it still asnt turned up could they have a fault in there system ?


----------



## Cariad_bach

Nat congrats on getting to 20 weeks ....... so are you going to get off the fence and ditch the team yellow thing now? :rofl: common hun your pretty much on your own there now :rofl: :muaha:
Did you get your paypal sorted out hun? after not selling on ebay for about a year ive got a load of stuff going at the mo.

Twyla great piccies hun, glad everything's ok xxx

Hows everyone else doing? Serina have the headaches gone? Cath hows the cold?

Claire you take it easy hun :hugs: especially with the redecorating....dont go climbing up anything will you!!!!!

My sis has got her 20 week scan this arvo ....... ive made her promise to call me as soon as shes left the hospital to let me know whats happened, it was her birthday Saturday and her Boyfriend proposed so hes on cloud 9 at the mo, shes also going to ask the sex today so i hope she finds out (no team yellows in my family lol)


----------



## ClaireyF

good luck to your sis Jue! I won't be climbing up any ladders, DH always does the ceiling and being tall enough i can reach to the top of the walls if i stretch :D xx


----------



## happy mum

I've had ameltdown with paypal, and cancelled my account, asking people to send cheques instead or withdraw. arghhhh!!!
I love my team yellow.... its very exclusive don't ya know!!!! Ha Ha!!X


----------



## Cariad_bach

:happydance: :wohoo: Everything's fine :happydance: and its a girl :pink:

My first Niece :cloud9:

There was a tiny bit more fluid in 1 kidney than there should be (happens alot, one of mine had it) so she gets to have 1 or 2 more scans to keep a eye but everything's fine :happydance:
Im so pleased for her .... 

Just got to get through tomorow then it will be my scan first thing Wednesday, i cant wait now xxxxx


----------



## ClaireyF

yay congratulations to your sis!!! how exciting!! xx


----------



## happy mum

Congrats to your sis! does that mean you want a girl too???


----------



## Cariad_bach

happy mum said:


> Congrats to your sis! does that mean you want a girl too???

I dont mind hun ... i have 2 girls and 1 boy .... i dont know,

if i could wave a magic wand and decide the sex for my self id make it a boy because i dont have to spend hours doing his hair every morning and i dont have to spend loads on dresses and boys dont tend to squeal as much as girls .... 

....saying that boys smell, there always filthy, they put woodlice or spiders in boxes because they want it as a pet and then leave you to find them ..... lol really i dont mind what it is (as long as i get to find out lol)

Does anyone else have a preference?


----------



## mrsholmes

wow twlya really clear scan, I guess a boy too!

Nat- ive had terrible problems with paypal in the past, i found it basically impossible to get my money back from a faulty item!

Jue, glad all is ok with your sis! I would like a girl, hubby would like a boy for ob reasons lol but to be honest I really dont mind as long as its healthly and well!

I wish I waas nesting! im just sooooo lazy, cnt be arsed to do anything!

anyone heard off rhoda she hasn't been on for a while?


----------



## ClaireyF

i really want a girl but i don't mind if its a boy, like Cat says so long as they are healthy thats all that really matters :D x


----------



## happy mum

Cariad_bach said:


> happy mum said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to your sis! does that mean you want a girl too???
> 
> I dont mind hun ... i have 2 girls and 1 boy .... i dont know,
> 
> if i could wave a magic wand and decide the sex for my self id make it a boy because i dont have to spend hours doing his hair every morning and i dont have to spend loads on dresses and boys dont tend to squeal as much as girls ....
> 
> ....saying that boys smell, there always filthy, they put woodlice or spiders in boxes because they want it as a pet and then leave you to find them ..... lol really i dont mind what it is (as long as i get to find out lol)
> 
> Does anyone else have a preference?Click to expand...

:rofl: my little boy likes to eat snails!! 
i'd like a boy i think, prob cos evie is going through an emotional screaming phase!!, but i like girls dresses and they're so cute! dylan seems easier, apart from his pinching other peoples kids habit! Hmmmm i don't mind!!

Cath i've cancelled paypal account now so pee'd me off. just gonna ask people to send cheques, hopefully less hassle, prob just more waiting!!
just getting energy back now hence cleaning!! house really neeeeded it.


clare your sitting on the fence.... go on girl or boy??????


----------



## mrsholmes

I think its the dress thing for me too!!


----------



## Cariad_bach

I like the dresses ..... its the "mum i want that one i cant be a real live princess forever without that one" thing for every dress we see that gets to me .... plus the fact that it takes hours for them to get ready to go out to a party and their only 3 and 6 :rofl:

I will admit tho i always wanted a girl for my first, boys go off, get married and move away .... im hoping i can keep my girls close forever, the kind that live just next door and pop round every 5 mins ..... OH thinks im mad :dohh: :rofl:

Nat the screaming phase thing it what i find hardest to live with :rofl:


----------



## ClaireyF

omg i have just felt a kick on the outside :happydance: unfortunately they stopped moving as soon as dh put his hand there :( x


----------



## applegirl

wow!! 20 weeks and kicks and scans - you lovely pregnant ladies are flying along! 

Can't wait to see the rest of the scans, and to find out which 'team' you are all on! :wohoo:


----------



## BabeeAngel

So everyone has guessed boy? but I want a girl lol
Well I will be happy either way... but I love the little pink clothes and dresses lol


----------



## bugalugs

I prefer boys clothes, I don't really like all the princessey dresses and girly stuff :rofl: so if we're having a baby girl she WILL be a tomboy (hehe only kidding) So yep I prefer boys stuff lol :)

But we shall see cos I aint movin from team YELLOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl:

I just want to wish all those ladies who have scans this week or coming up a big good luck :hugs:

I won't be on here for a few weeks probably, although I will try and get on hehe, as I'm off on my 'holidays' tomorrow to the Uk,

So take care and chat soon!!!

Love Hayley and babybug xxxx


----------



## happy mum

Have a good holiday hayley!!! bring warm jumpers!!!!

I'm jealous clare, i can only feel inside movement, it feels like baby is turned inwards somehow, or facing upwards as feel weird flutters under tummy.

So Jus when does the screaming stop? shes getting in a right state, cos she doesn't want me to do anything she wants "to get it!!" all i hear is "i want" and god forbid i do anything she doesn't want me to the screaming is riddiculous, the neighbours must think i'm torturing her. please say it magically stops at 3!!!


----------



## Jkelmum

Ethan is going thru a screaming and growling phaze he screams or growls at everything.
We booked are train tickets to go to weymouth march 1st to see mil and spend ethans 2nd birthday by the sea, Not looking forward to 6 hrs on the train and going thru london underground with 3 kids 
I have 2 boys and a girl and would like a girl for katie but would love another boy for ethan as i think it would be a nice age gap to have two boys so maybe this wont be my last baby lmao joking this as to be the last :(
My scan seems so far away but i shall get there :)
This baby wont let me lay on my left side kicks and kicks until i move so ive slept on my right side and must of slept funny as my neck is killing me


----------



## Cariad_bach

Hayley have a fantastic time, take care and stay warm lol :hugs:
By the way i loved boys stuff when my girl was first born and i dressed her as a tomboy all the time ...... SHE decided to grow in to a really girly girl tho :dohh: as soon as she got to about 2 and a half she wanted to wear pretty princess stuff lol.

Pamela hun its really nice to see you, hows it all going hun? :hugs:

Claire i felt it once a couple of nights ago in bed, i was lay down and i was resting my hand there and bump just booted me lol...

...OH isnt that fussed about feeling it tho, dont get me wrong he's exacted about the pregnancy and loves the LO to bits ... hes calling it 'his maggot' at the mo lol ... but its his 5th child (my 4th) and it still kind of creaps him out that its in there moving.
The kids cant wait to feel it but i will wait until baby's doing it loads before attempting it lol.


Nat the screaming never stops .... the reasons why just change ... like now its every time she sees a spider or bug, every time she gets dirt on her, every time her hair get to messy lol


Serina the birthday trip sounds lovely, mine have never been on a train and would love it lol, dont worry it will soon be time for your scan :hugs:

Im counting the days to Pancake day at the mo .... cant wait lol :happydance: :blush:


----------



## ClaireyF

lol Jue...whens pancake day?? x


----------



## Cariad_bach

:cry: not till near the end of Feb this time .... the 24 th i think..

Last year it was early, in the first week, i was on a diet but still had to cook loads for the kids :dohh:


----------



## Jkelmum

Hey jue me thinks pancakes for lunch while kids are at school are in order x


----------



## Cariad_bach

serina27 said:


> Hey jue me thinks pancakes for lunch while kids are at school are in order x

Oooh what a fantastic idea :happydance: after all we need to feed our bumps plenty of them :munch:


----------



## Jkelmum

I have no eggs :cry: guess i am off to the shop and when kids smell pankcakes i will blame the bump :rofl:


----------



## happy mum

Now why did you all have to start talking about pancakes????:rofl:
I want one now!!!:rofl:

we have no eggs or flour !!:hissy:


----------



## ClaireyF

argh!! i want pancakes but i'm at work :( so have no nothing! 

I had my appraisal eventually yesterday at work and i've been given a 3% payrise :happydance: x


----------



## Cariad_bach

ClaireyF said:


> argh!! i want pancakes but i'm at work :( so have no nothing!
> 
> I had my appraisal eventually yesterday at work and i've been given a 3% payrise :happydance: x

Congratulations hun thats fantastic news :happydance:

Guess what ive just eaten :munch: .... Nat and Serina did you go to the shops they were yummy, only prob was i like mine with a bit of orange and suger on them but i had no oranges so i was squeezing satsumas on them :blush:


----------



## Jkelmum

Ive had icecream and warm chocolate cake instead as its too cold to take ethan out while he as cold x


----------



## happy mum

And i'm waiting for Dylan to wake up before i go to shops!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Hi girls! I know I've been missing in action for quite sometime, you'll all have to fill me in, does anyone know what they are having yet? My scan is a little over 2 weeks away, I'm so excited, I have been counting down for ages now! I just got back from NYC yesterday, and I have to say I'm not a city girl at all, LOL my husband loved it down there but me, I honestly never care if I go back, its total madness! I walked for 6 hours straight on Sunday and felt like I was going to die, I almost made dh carry my back to our hotel! It was so different that my little life in Maine I'll tell you that, glad to be back!!!

Missed you girls :hugs:


----------



## Jkelmum

Welcome bk my scan is just over 3wks away a few have theres in next couple of days


----------



## Hunnyx10

im secretly hoping for pink but dont mind blue, just glad to be pregnant again since m/c last june

got 2 weeks tomorrow till we find out


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

oh when is your scan date hunny? Mine is Feb 5th, I'm kind of hoping and praying for a girl this time too!!!


----------



## Hunnyx10

mine is 4th feb 12.00


----------



## ClaireyF

My scan is on thursday at 10 :happydance: and i am secretly hoping for a girl too, but like Hunny, i'm not bothered either way due to mc in june too xx


----------



## tink

ooo mine is 4th feb at 940!secretly hoping for a boy x


----------



## Jkelmum

I would love a blue bump but would be in trouble with my only daughter lol


----------



## Cariad_bach

Yay Rhonda hun its nice to see you back ... its sounds like you had a bit of a hectic time hun, must be nice to be back in your own bed :hugs:

My scans tomorow :happydance: i dont mind what it is .... both have there good and bad points lol ..... as long as i find out, dont like team yellow :rofl:


----------



## rajan

Good luck to all of you ladies...


----------



## happy mum

My scans tomorow :happydance: i dont mind what it is .... both have there good and bad points lol ..... as long as i find out, dont like team yellow :rofl:[/QUOTE]Jue

:growlmad:
Jue you gonna be in trouble with this pregnant woman!!!:muaha:

:rofl:
just cos you know team yellow is very exclusive!!!:happydance:

isn't it yours tomorrow?? what do you think your having??

My scan is on thursday at 10 and i am secretly hoping for a girl too, but like Hunny, i'm not bothered either way due to mc in june too xx 
Clare
so do you think it is a girl then???


Jue without knowing anything about either of you really, i'm gonna guess your both having boys!, just a guess. got 50% chance being right eh?:rofl:


----------



## ClaireyF

cor blimey Nats, your post was confusing! i think i am having a girl but could be completely wrong as i'm not as experienced at being pregnant as you :D x


----------



## happy mum

yeh i know god knows what i did??? DOH!!! was going to try sort it out then i just couldn't be bothered!!! sorry!!
well better go make dinner and see what my monkey is up to upstairs, bit too quiet!! LOL!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

gosh a lot of us are going to find out the same week! My scan is Feb 5th at 10am. Jue yours is tomorrow, wow so exciting hun!!!! I know what you mean I def could not be on team yellow, I highly respect those who are, I love the thought of surprise but I'm much to anxious, I'm just dying to know!! I couldn't make it another 20 weeks :rofl:

anyone have their 12 week scan pics? I'd love to have a guess at what your having! Then see if I was right or not. I posted mine on ingender and all the girls guessed girl for me, I hope they are right!


----------



## Cariad_bach

happy mum said:


> My scans tomorow :happydance: i dont mind what it is .... both have there good and bad points lol ..... as long as i find out, dont like team yellow :rofl:QUOTE]Jue
> 
> :growlmad:
> Jue you gonna be in trouble with this pregnant woman!!!:muaha:
> 
> :rofl:
> just cos you know team yellow is very exclusive!!!:happydance:
> 
> isn't it yours tomorrow?? what do you think your having??
> 
> My scan is on thursday at 10 and i am secretly hoping for a girl too, but like Hunny, i'm not bothered either way due to mc in june too xx
> Clare
> so do you think it is a girl then???
> 
> 
> Jue without knowing anything about either of you really, i'm gonna guess your both having boys!, just a guess. got 50% chance being right eh?:rofl:


Heck Nat what ever youve been having i want some :rofl: :muaha:


Im about 85 - 90 % sure its a boy,

i crave meat just like when i was preg with my last boy ... i also have the same 'look' about me lol.

Ive got this sinking feeling they wont be able to tell me :hissy:



Rhonda my 12 weeks scan pics terrible ... the worse one ive ever had, it is literally just a light fuzzy blob but the poor girl doing it was a trainee and i said i didnt mind bless her.
Not long to wait till the 5th hun xxxxxxx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Question for those of you who have had little girls...my bff told me this and then I overheard it from a woman in my doctors office while I was in the waiting room, just wondered if there is any truth to it.

When your pregnant with a girl do you feel uglier and yucky, almost like she is stealing all your beauty from you? I know it sounds silly but I so feel this way, my hair is totally gross and I can't do a thing with it, I never felt this way when I was preg with my son.


----------



## Cariad_bach

1cre8tivgrl said:


> Question for those of you who have had little girls...my bff told me this and then I overheard it from a woman in my doctors office while I was in the waiting room, just wondered if there is any truth to it.
> 
> When your pregnant with a girl do you feel uglier and yucky, almost like she is stealing all your beauty from you? I know it sounds silly but I so feel this way, my hair is totally gross and I can't do a thing with it, I never felt this way when I was preg with my son.

To be honest with you ... no not for me sorry lol,

When i was preg with my girls i felt radiant, really blooming, on top of the world all the way through,

With my boy (and i must admit with this one) i feel ....erm...the only word i can think of is scuzzy,
My hairs having a permanent bad hair day, i feel like ive put weight on everywhere not just my bump, i dont feel good at all.

So for me it was the other way round (assuming this IS a boy lol) but i always tend to do things back to front lol xxxxxx


----------



## ClaireyF

i feel crap aswell, bags under my eyes and spots i can't get rid of, i never had spots as a teenager and certainly don't want them now! i was looking forward to blooming during pg but i'm obviously not going to! x


----------



## happy mum

Yes it was too quiet up there, she has taken all the board games i had stacked in her wardrobe out and scattered all the pieces everywhere, she said it s her treasure!!! ahhh!!!
yes jue i think i am on the edge,,, ha ha ha.... laughs manically!!!

preg with girl was much worse than boy, i felt yack, and had loads of aches and pains with girl. felt better with boy, which is why i think boy this time as feel ok ish!!! apart from being slightly do lally , but i think thats more to do with stress of looking after these 2!!
right dinner is cooked!! chilli and rice tonight!!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Oooh Nat the only thing worse than a screaming kid is one that too quiet lmao!


Just wondering has anyone looked into what star signs our babies will be (depending on if your due first half or 2nd half of June) and what Chinese animal they will be etc?


----------



## LM2104

Hi! My scan is the 6th Feb... Feel like everyone has theirs before me!!!!

Has any been experiencing pain when they walk in their groin region and round their hips... Mine have been really really hurting today and I'm getting quite worried about SPD. Any thoughts??

1cre8tivegirl (sorry dont know your name) I cant believe you didnt like NYC... I loved it!!

I have no idea what I'm having 1 minute I'm convinced its a girl... then I'm not so sure. God I hope they can tell me!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

LM2104 said:


> Hi! My scan is the 6th Feb... Feel like everyone has theirs before me!!!!
> 
> Has any been experiencing pain when they walk in their groin region and round their hips... Mine have been really really hurting today and I'm getting quite worried about SPD. Any thoughts??
> 
> 1cre8tivegirl (sorry dont know your name) I cant believe you didnt like NYC... I loved it!!
> 
> I have no idea what I'm having 1 minute I'm convinced its a girl... then I'm not so sure. God I hope they can tell me!

My name is Rhonda :)
I think NYC is for some people and not for others, my husband loved it and wants to move there, go figure! I guess I'm just more of a small town girl. 

I don't usually have pain when I walk but here and there I will get a pressure feeling like the baby is pushing down trying to come out, lol even though I know that's not the case.


----------



## BabeeAngel

Our baby if born on his/her due date of May 26th will be a Gemini... 

and 2009 is the year of the Ox

Ox
Ox's are quiet, steadfast, methodical and can tolerate difficulties. They are hard working and down to earth and are often exceptionally clever and creative with their hands. In business, the ox often brings prosperity, not through entrepreneurial imagination and risk, but as a result of logical thought, resolute practicality, and honest endurance. Ox people should seek their fortune as a surgeon, dentist, architect, tailor, or technician.

Ox years: 1913, 1925, 1937, 1949, 1961, 1973, 1985, 1997, 2009


----------



## happy mum

Ha Ha !!! Where's my prosperity then???? i'm an ox born 1973!!! I think i will prob have my baby early as due 7th June but had both my kids early so thinking late May too! so Gemini too!!


----------



## kittiekat

Goodluck jue for your scan today! Can't wait to find out what your having lol


----------



## Jkelmum

Good luck jue x


----------



## ClaireyF

wheres my prosperity too? i was born in 1985! x


----------



## happy mum

you just got a pay rise clare!!!!

Good luck Jue!!!

another day...... so i noticed you serina are like me and keep looking on 3rd tri, it seems so much more exciting people going into labour etc. i'm sure i look more at 3rd than 2nd, only 6 more weeks to go to get there officially!! ha ha not that i'll let that stop me, i love seeing how everyone copes differently.


----------



## happy mum

What time is Jues scan??? was it this am? can't remember!!


----------



## ClaireyF

yes i think its first thing xx


----------



## happy mum

Just read your post on facebook clare, i so empathise today!!! thinking we have mid term preg blues!! i'm so fed up tooand soooo tired...energy well and truely gone, they'll be no cleaning done today. just got dylan to bed as up soooo early (5am) and evie and me are slobbing in front of telly, well she is watching ice age i'm on lap top... obviously!!! she won't go for a kip so its next best thing!!
i need my choc and coke, but can't get out argghhhh!! all i can think about now, next best sub, is a tonic water and pretend it has gin in!! LOL!! banana instead of choc.... thats no good, my cupboards are too healthy!!! BOOOO!!!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Thanks for the well wishes guys, 

Babies fine :happydance: everything ok.

The scanner person was a bloke ... its the first time ive been scanned by a man before and he was fantastic, 
He talked me through everything he did (normally on 20 week scans the women ive had say "im going to be silent for 15 mins whilst i measure everything" but he gave me running commentary all the way through....a really nice bloke..

...as for what team im on ....well its not yellow :-=


----------



## ClaireyF

:hugs: xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Im going to be on team .......... *Blue!* :happydance: :blue:


Here's my boy (probably going to be called Jamie Lee)

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i306/cariad_bach/lump/Pic032-1.jpg


----------



## ClaireyF

aww cute picture!! i'm so pleased for you!! :D xx

how big are babies at this stage? xx


----------



## happy mum

Ah congrats Jue!! thats a great picture!!! can't wait for mine so want to see my baby is ok!!
According to my pg book at 20-23weeks baby measures 25cm. 10 inches.


----------



## Cariad_bach

Nat i actually cryed when he said all was ok ... i was soo worried after that fall last week, id got my self really worked up about it lol




ClaireyF said:


> aww cute picture!! i'm so pleased for you!! :D xx
> 
> how big are babies at this stage? xx


Week 20: Cantaloupe
Average size: 6.5 in, 10.6 oz
Boy or girl, genitals are fully formed...

https://community.thenestbaby.com/cs/ks/blogs/nb_checklists/pages/how-big-is-baby.aspx?MsdVisit=1


----------



## ClaireyF

is 6.5 inches head to bottom or does it include legs aswell? also what do braxton hicks feel like and when do they start? xx


----------



## happy mum

Cariad_bach said:


> Nat i actually cryed when he said all was ok ... i was soo worried after that fall last week, id got my self really worked up about it lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClaireyF said:
> 
> 
> aww cute picture!! i'm so pleased for you!! :D xx
> 
> how big are babies at this stage? xx
> 
> 
> Week 20: Cantaloupe
> Average size: 6.5 in, 10.6 oz
> Boy or girl, genitals are fully formed...
> 
> https://community.thenestbaby.com/cs/ks/blogs/nb_checklists/pages/how-big-is-baby.aspx?MsdVisit=1Click to expand...

i'm getting myself all worked up aabout this next scan too. i'll prob cry as well!!:hugs: not feeling much movement, wish it was this week put my mind at rest.


----------



## Jkelmum

Everything went great she as posted on facebook the sex 

Yeah i keep nipping into 3rd tri think its cos ive done it 3 times b4 i can understand what stage they are at and also its more exicting ages b4 i am there but i dont mind today i had burst of energy i have done all my downstairs even scrubbed the kitchen floor 

xxx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Yay!! :happydance: Big congrats Jue!! So that gives you 2 of each now right? You must be on :cloud9: right now. I still have to wait 2 more weeks...going to be the longest 2 weeks of my life! LOL

So who's next? Doesn't someone else have a scan this week too?? Sorry for the memory laps, I've got prego brain!


----------



## ClaireyF

i have my scan tomorrow :D at 10 and we have decided to find out what we are having too :D xx

Jue, Have you told the kids yet? xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

1cre8tivgrl said:


> Yay!! :happydance: Big congrats Jue!! So that gives you 2 of each now right? You must be on :cloud9: right now. I still have to wait 2 more weeks...going to be the longest 2 weeks of my life! LOL
> 
> So who's next? Doesn't someone else have a scan this week too?? Sorry for the memory laps, I've got prego brain!

Thanks hun, yer im over the moon lol xx

Its clare next, tomorow morning xxxx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Lol claire you got there before me lol

Yer told the kids ... Ryans really pleased, Chloe wasn't bad, kind of sighed and then said "well he's still my baby to look after isnt he" and then she ran off to show her teacher the scan pic (copy i did her lol)

Is it Helens scan friday?

Then Nat and Caths on Monday i think


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

ClaireyF said:


> i have my scan tomorrow :D at 10 and we have decided to find out what we are having too :D xx
> 
> Jue, Have you told the kids yet? xx

How exciting!!!! I can't wait to hear what your having. GL sweetie!!


----------



## ClaireyF

Cor Jue, your good at remembering everyones scans! its hard enough to remember just mine and everything that i got to ask the mw tomorrow!!

Can't wait to go home, i feel really worried and i even rang DH at work which i don't normally do. I'm gonna ask mw about these cramps and pains tomorrow, i have googled and they don't sound particulary normal :( its not how braxton hicks are explained on websites. Nats thinks its summat to do with skidding the car this morning xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

ClaireyF said:


> Cor Jue, your good at remembering everyones scans! its hard enough to remember just mine and everything that i got to ask the mw tomorrow!!
> 
> Can't wait to go home, i feel really worried and i even rang DH at work which i don't normally do. I'm gonna ask mw about these cramps and pains tomorrow, i have googled and they don't sound particulary normal :( its not how braxton hicks are explained on websites. Nats thinks its summat to do with skidding the car this morning xx

Hell Claire hun what did i miss ... what car skidded?

BH ive never had, if they are like early labor pains then they would feel a bit like the hot cramp feeling you get just before you need to run to the loo with a bad stomach ... but they wouldn't be regular cramps just random and not hurt to much....

...how would you describe your cramps hun? maybe you should get yourself home and put your feet up xxxx


----------



## ClaireyF

the first cramp felt so painful, my whole lower stomach went rock solid, now i just keep getting them every now and again but not as painful. 

When i get home tonight i will put my feet up and let DH do everything :D xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Has baby been moving and everything ? least youve not long till your scan hun xxx


----------



## ClaireyF

yeah baby has still been moving and kicking! i will listen to hb tonight on doppler although if i don't find it straight away then i'll start to panic! only 18hours until the scan :D xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Not long hun ... like you said try your Doppler and let DH do all the running around.
How long till you finish work?


----------



## ClaireyF

i finish at 5 but won't get home until about 6 coz of the horrible traffic, i think its pizza night tonight as Somerfield has got hubbys favourite pizza on offer :D i might even have a glass of my non alcholic wine lol. no nesting for me tonight xxx


----------



## amber20

I had cramps like that a couple weeks ago and doctor mentioned that they were probably growing pains. I think he was right because the next day i seemed to be a little big and the cramps were gone.


----------



## Cariad_bach

Ooh sounds like a lovely evening hun ..

...I miss my OH in the evenings, he works a Back shift, leaves here at 3.00 in the arvo and gets home at about 2 in the morning so he's about all day but im on my own once the kids are in bed, least when my little mans born i will have company all evening lol.

Take it easy hun wont you ... let your DH wash up etc xx :hugs:


----------



## happy mum

clare i hope you've got your feet up!!!, just back from going to a play date at a friends was wondering how you are?? hope the pains have stopped ??? if not i really think you should at least phone mw see what she says!! hope your ok!! XX


----------



## kittiekat

Congrats Jue!!!

Dont have mine for another three weeks!!! Its on friday 13th so probably wont be able to see the sex lol!!

Hope the pains are going away now you are home Claire? Good luck tomorrow, looking forward to finding out the sex hehe.


----------



## Cariad_bach

Thanks Kat hun .... lol scan on friday 13th....lucky you :muaha:
My mum was born on a Friday 13th so she thinks its a really lucky day :hugs:

I hope Claire's ok, i text her but no reply ... maybe shes driving home or something, i get really worried tho .... Hope your ok Clare hun xxx


----------



## ClaireyF

lol i'm useless, my phone is on silent and in my handbag, i hadnt checked coz no one ever texts me! lol. i still have some cramps and have taken some paracetemol now and going to have bath later. i'm sure everything is ok but i will ask the mw tomorrow. thank you everyone for thinking about me :hugs: xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Glad your ok hun ... take it easy tho wont you and dont hesitate to call your MW if the cramps come on strong again xxx :hugs:


----------



## happy mum

Take it easy clare!!
like jue said ring your mw if get anymore cramps!! XX


----------



## Hunnyx10

Congrats jue on team blue

and claire take it easy hope all is ok


----------



## ClaireyF

Anyone got any guesses as to what i am having? i had ms but was only ever sick twice, i have cravings for sweet things, got spots (RAH!), old wives tales wise the wedding ring goes in circles over my belly, i am carrying quite low so far. can't think of anything else that might help you have educated guesses. 
Girl or Boy? i will let you all know after my scan at 10am tomorrow. i have a feeling its a girl but could be completely wrong xxx


----------



## amber20

I had cravings for meat with first 3. This one I crave sweets and am having boy. But I'm guessing a girl!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

ClaireyF said:


> Anyone got any guesses as to what i am having? i had ms but was only ever sick twice, i have cravings for sweet things, got spots (RAH!), old wives tales wise the wedding ring goes in circles over my belly, i am carrying quite low so far. can't think of anything else that might help you have educated guesses.
> Girl or Boy? i will let you all know after my scan at 10am tomorrow. i have a feeling its a girl but could be completely wrong xxx

I'm going to guess boy...I craved sweets with my son but not at all with this one (which is so not me). Can't wait to hear, hope that whatever it is its nice and healthy :hugs:


----------



## BabeeAngel

Cute pic Jue, and congrats on team blue....
seeing every one find out the sex is making it hard to stay on team yellow..... 

I've been having lots of cramps too... and a very sore back since i fell last week :(


----------



## ClaireyF

well, its 5am and ive been awake since 3.30! i can't get back to sleep :( i was having the same dream over and over again that its a boy. i cant wait for 10am to come so i can find out what it is and make sure everything is ok, i have got so paranoid that theres going to be something wrong xxx


----------



## happy mum

Clare what you doing up???? my son has been awake since 5am again, little bee!!
So i think its a boy sorry!!! but i'm usually wrong so it'll be a girl!! Lol!! are you ok now ? any more cramps??


----------



## ClaireyF

cramps have started again :cry: its really worrying me. i have had growing cramps alot in the pg but this is nothing like them. they feel like the pain last time when i lost the baby xxx


----------



## happy mum

O clare try not to worry!! good you have your scan today, not long!!, do you have the number for midwifes at hosp you could ring to ask???, could just be you being stressed about scan?? try and relax!! or you could go to scan a bit earlier to speak to mid wife? did you say you have an appointment after ??


----------



## ClaireyF

yeah my appointment is after the scan, think i will go for a bath and take my mind off everything. sorry i'm such a worrier. i have been googling and i know i shouldnt have! xxx


----------



## happy mum

Only 2 and half hours and i'm sure you'll find everything is fine!! have a good relax, get yourself feeling good and looking good to see your little baby!! Good Luck Clare. X


----------



## Cariad_bach

Claire hun how are you doing?
Hows the cramps?
Not long to go now hun :hugs:
For what its worth i guess Girl, i always crave sweets with girls .... i also predict your LO is going to be nice and healthy hun so try not to worry, plz text me once your done hun xxxxxxx


Twyla how are your cramps and back ache hun? any better this morning? take it easy hun xxxx


----------



## Jkelmum

Clare take it easy try not to stress only 1 hr to go cant wait to see what ur havin as think mine is opersite as ive had craving for meat and very bad ms until 15 wks ...i am guessing boy for u x


----------



## ClaireyF

well, im back :D xxx


----------



## LM2104

Congrats Jue... What a cute pic of your little boy! V. happy for you!!

Claire dont keep us in suspense!! Could they tell the sex?!


----------



## ClaireyF

Yep, it toook a while for them to tell what it was because the cord kept getting in the way but....I'm on team blue :blue: too!

Apparently i'm just an unlucky one who has got painful braxton hicks, such a relief!!! xx


----------



## happy mum

Glad all well clare!! what did the midwife say about the cramps? did you get some good pics??


----------



## happy mum

Ha Ha we posted at same time!!! you answered my question. thats good just braxtons!! gonna be tough though for another 20 weeks if they keep up!!


----------



## ClaireyF

yep i think its gonna be tough, maybe they might get easier, who knows! my stomach is aching already!! I'm going to be well prepared for labour!!! xx


----------



## LM2104

Congratulations Claire!! Do you have for him yet??


----------



## LM2104

sorry meant do you have a name for him!


----------



## ClaireyF

no! we had girls names sorted but we can't agree on boys names! its going to be 19 more stressful weeks! x


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Congratulations on your little blue bundle ClaireyF!!! Did you get a picture?? It always seems to be the opposite sex of the name you have all situated, we had the girl name down when we found out we were having a boy last time and this time we have some boys names narrowed down but no clue on a girls name, another reason I am thinking this one is a girl. So happy to hear everything went well. :hugs:


----------



## Jkelmum

Congrats on your blue bump claire xxx 
Well place ya bets i think mine is a girl i ahd decided whatever claire is havin mine is oppersite due to different cravins ect x


----------



## Cariad_bach

*Congratulations Claire! * https://bestsmileys.com/ballons/8.gif





Im so pleased all was well and your cramps are nothing to worry about ... you must be over the moon right now.
Did they change your due date at all? .... was everything else ok?

Congrats again hun xxxx :hugs:


----------



## Hunnyx10

congrats claire on being on team blue, i want team pink lol i have it in my ticker so really hoping :)


----------



## ClaireyF

Nope due date is still the same! i would have been gutted if i'd been put back lol! I'm so relieved its unreal! its strange because i kept having a recurring dream that i was being scanned and told it was a boy! glad i told my husband about the dream or he'd think i'd gone doolally! if only i could dream up the lottery numbers :D xxx

I'm going to have a son!!! :D xxxx


----------



## Hunnyx10

lol i thinks that would be great if we could


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

serina27 said:


> Congrats on your blue bump claire xxx
> Well place ya bets i think mine is a girl i ahd decided whatever claire is havin mine is oppersite due to different cravins ect x

Oohh I love guessing, I am 2 for 2 in here so far :) I need some more info before I can give it a good guess though, like whats your baby's heart rate been, how have you been feeling, do you feel completely hideous everyday and can't do a thing with your hair, or do you feel about the same as before you were preg? Do you crave sweets? And can you post your 12 week scan pic?

Oh yeah and when is your scan again??


----------



## amber20

Congrats and welcome to the blue team. I was so hoping for a little girl but I have to admit boys are so much fun!


----------



## Jkelmum

1cre8tivgrl said:


> serina27 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on your blue bump claire xxx
> Well place ya bets i think mine is a girl i ahd decided whatever claire is havin mine is oppersite due to different cravins ect x
> 
> Oohh I love guessing, I am 2 for 2 in here so far :) I need some more info before I can give it a good guess though, like whats your baby's heart rate been, how have you been feeling, do you feel completely hideous everyday and can't do a thing with your hair, or do you feel about the same as before you were preg? Do you crave sweets? And can you post your 12 week scan pic?
> 
> Oh yeah and when is your scan again??Click to expand...

https://i496.photobucket.com/albums/rr323/serina2008tags/Photo-0246.jpg 
This is my scan from 13wks my next one isnt until 11th feb 
I have felt like crap most of way thru really sore boobs too
my hair wont straightnern no matter what i try i keep gettin spots
i have lost 16lb then only gained 2lb since that 
baby heartrate is generally 159bpm
I think girl due to having loads of ms and ending up on drip like with katie 
but boy bcos of the steak craving and i cant stant chocolate


----------



## ClaireyF

i can't stop eating chocolate!! thats why i thought it was going to be a girl, and all the oldwives tales came out as girl and the chinese birth predictor thing did aswell! i don't have the normal 'boy' cravings and i've got the spots to go with it. my hair hasn't changed at all. xxx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Hmm that is a tough one, my hair is sooo unmanageable this time too. Like you I can't straighten it to save my life, its always frizzy and gross, I've had spots but the last week or so they seem to be improving, fx they stay away!! I'm thinking girl for you serina...the nub looks straight in line with the spine, but I can't tell if there is another nub stacked on top, which I have found usually means boy...so hmmm....I don't know...I'm leaning towards girl for you I guess, but really that nub could go either way. I'm by no means a nub expert but I have looked at a ton of them trying to figure the theory out, its quite interesting!! Post your 12 week scan on ingender, there is an us tech on there that will give you her opinion and she's often quite right too!!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Well sering looking at your scan pic i would have said boy ...

..same as i said for my sis....who it turns out is having a girl so yours must be a girl to lol

Now with all my girls i craved sweets and with this and my other boy i craved Meat so that would make me lean to a boy ....

...but i said that because Claire wanted sweet stuff not meat that hers was a girl lol....how wrong was i :dohh:

I predict your having a baby ;) :-=




Sorry (im in a funny mood :rofl: ) i think girl :pink:


----------



## ClaireyF

lol great summming up Jue! i think i'm high on life at the moment but completely exhausted from being awake from 3.30am :( xxxx


----------



## Jkelmum

Lol I would like boy as it would be nice for ethan but a girl for katie so either way i am happy i know the nub looks more like a girl in the pic on comp like a boy :s the sickness is like a girl but other then that i dunno ages until i find out 20 days lol


----------



## ClaireyF

baby pics are on the thread i created :D they aren't as clear as the ones Jue got yesterday, I'm still on cloud nine!!! xx


----------



## mrsholmes

just been catching up! although I have been on fb as work allows it!

LM- I have been having those pains too! the doc said its normal in pg but in the nights I can hardly walk!!

cant wait will monday for scan, nevous too tho!


----------



## Cariad_bach

ClaireyF said:


> baby pics are on the thread i created :D they aren't as clear as the ones Jue got yesterday, I'm still on cloud nine!!! xx

Just seen them hun, your little mans one gorgeous boy xxxxxx


----------



## happy mum

just off for a look clare.


----------



## junemomma09

Anyone else on here due June 9???


----------



## Cariad_bach

junemomma09 said:


> Anyone else on here due June 9???

Not quite, im due 10th but with 2 of my others i gave birth the day before my due date (the other was on my due date) ;)


----------



## mrsholmes

im the 11th, but it may change on monday


----------



## Genna

me :) but you know that


----------



## BabeeAngel

Cariad ( is Jue your real name?)
I'm still having cramps and my back is just killing me... i don't know if it's from the fall or because I work in a bank and am standing all day long.
I have a Dr. apt on monday so I'll see what he says about my ultrasound.


----------



## BabeeAngel

OHhhhhhhhhhhhhh i just realized that my ticker moved to the next box!!!! ok I'm way to excited about that lol


----------



## meldmac

Congrats on all the great scans!! Found out yesterday that mine is tomorrow!! Talk about short notice! It's been a bit of a up and down week for me. I've been so worried about having to go in next week for the follow up for my test results, and now to find out my ultrasound is tomorrow which I'm really excited for, but nervous as well. It kind of sucks though as I don't think they will tell us what the sex of the baby is at the hospital I'm getting the scan done at :/ Oh well as long as it's healthy I'll be over the moon.

I've been getting pain in my sciatic nerve...ouch! Also has anyone else had a burning pain in their upper leg? I've been getting it for the last week or so but not sure what it could be, it's not bad when I'm sitting but seems to get worse when I'm walking. I'll be asking my Dr. next week when I go in but thought maybe someone else might have experienced it.

Hope everyone has a great night/day!!

Mel


----------



## Cariad_bach

Twyla (yer im Jue xxx) you take care of your self hun, hopefully your cramps are just bad braxton hicks like Clares but itf they get bad hun get on the phone to your MW xxxxx



Hiya Mel nice to see you hun
Wow they didnt give you much notice did they, i hope all goes well hun.
Sorry to hear about the pains, sounds really uncomfortable, hope the Doc can sort it out xxxxx


Clare hows your braxton hicks hun,


Cath, Nat not long now till those scans xxxxxx




Is it Helen's (lilmomof3) scan today? i was sure it was but now i cant remember!

If it is today good luck Helen hun xxxxxx


----------



## Jkelmum

Not sure about helens scan as she had one early didnt she due to pain she found out the sex and i cant remember which team omg this preggers brain is rubbish.
My chest isnt good been bad for two days hopin its just a phaze as i know at some point it will get bad and stay like that until baby is born due to everything being shoved up x


----------



## ClaireyF

Jue Braxton Hicks have eased a bit although my tummy feels very tender, i think its a combination of the BH and the scan yesterday - she really pushed down very hard with the scanner!! I am so excited still! i keep wanting to squeal and tell everyone i see that we are having a little boy (i know i wanted a girl) but i'm so in love with this little fellow already :D roll on June!!!xxx

mel, i have been getting sciatica on and off since 9w, i really sympathise! i used to relieve it a bit by lying on my tummy and DH pushing down on my left bum cheek lol, it used to release the nerve a bit but now i can't do that any more :( I just tend to avoid lying on my back now and having warm baths every now and again...hope you feel better soon :hugs: xxx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Clare IMO it doesnt matter what you think you wanted before hand, this is why i like knowing so much because as soon as you find out what it is you start to picture them and imagine there little personalities and you fall so deeply in love with them :cloud9:
I love my baby right from getting that BFP but as soon as i know he was a he instead of a it he became my Little man, my son instead of my Bump (if you know what i mean)

Serina hun you take it easy, stay out of this cold damp air as much as you can hun xxxxxxx


----------



## happy mum

Just can't seem to lift my mood, hopefully scan on monday will help, that and dh getting some work, just keep crying all the time its embarrassing, someone asked at playgroup how i was and then... waterworks, need to get a grip!!

Jue was looking at your pics on facebook of your kids, they look like mine.. lol!!! i have 2 red heads expecting a third.. lol!!


----------



## ClaireyF

Nats :hugs: i hope your dh gets some work soon hun. atleast you have a great excuse for blubbing being pg.

I wonder what colour hair my little boy will have :D xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

happy mum said:


> Just can't seem to lift my mood, hopefully scan on monday will help, that and dh getting some work, just keep crying all the time its embarrassing, someone asked at playgroup how i was and then... waterworks, need to get a grip!!
> 
> Jue was looking at your pics on facebook of your kids, they look like mine.. lol!!! i have 2 red heads expecting a third.. lol!!

Aww sending massive hugs hun, try some chocolate ;) these blasted hormones are a pain arnt they :hissy:

Do your red heads heads have the temper to go with it? lol ... mine are terrible, especially my eldest with the darkest red lol


----------



## applegirl

hello beautiful bumpy ladies!! 

Guess what?! :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:

10DPO - tested this am with 3rd morning urine.:wohoo:

Damn computer won't let me upload :( but the pic is in my journal (link below) :) check it out - 10DPO and looking very dark already :wohoo:

wish me, OH and lil'apple good luck, and send me lots of :dust:


----------



## ClaireyF

congratulations :D really hope its a sticky baby xxxxxx


----------



## meldmac

:happydance:CONGRATS Apple!!!


----------



## Cariad_bach

applegirl said:


> hello beautiful bumpy ladies!!
> 
> Guess what?! :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:
> 
> 10DPO - tested this am with 3rd morning urine.:wohoo:
> 
> Damn computer won't let me upload :( but the pic is in my journal (link below) :) check it out - 10DPO and looking very dark already :wohoo:
> 
> wish me, OH and lil'apple good luck, and send me lots of :dust:


OMG OMG 
:happydance: :happydance: :wohoo::loopy:

Congratulations .... aww hun im so pleased for you i really am :hugs: 

Got everything crossed for you hun xxxxxxxxx


----------



## amber20

Yay! Congrats! Stick little bean! Have a happy and healthy 9 months!!!!


----------



## happy mum

Cariad_bach said:


> happy mum said:
> 
> 
> Just can't seem to lift my mood, hopefully scan on monday will help, that and dh getting some work, just keep crying all the time its embarrassing, someone asked at playgroup how i was and then... waterworks, need to get a grip!!
> 
> Jue was looking at your pics on facebook of your kids, they look like mine.. lol!!! i have 2 red heads expecting a third.. lol!!
> 
> Aww sending massive hugs hun, try some chocolate ;) these blasted hormones are a pain arnt they :hissy:
> 
> Do your red heads heads have the temper to go with it? lol ... mine are terrible, especially my eldest with the darkest red lolClick to expand...

could do with some choc, i spent my last few p on playgroup, didn't actually have enough so snook in putting contents of purse in the pot. never been this skint in my life.:cry:

ooo yes my red heads have the temper to match, i do too though lol and i'm blonde(ish) is it your sister in other pics? she has same colour hair as my sister!

Clare what colour hair are you and dh?



CONGRATS APPLE!!! Wishing you a sticky bean!!! XX:happydance:


----------



## Cariad_bach

Its my little sis in the piccies of the stunning 15 would be model yer (well half sis)

We new our kids would be red in some way ... i was born dark red but got lighter as i got older till i got the blonde i have now, OH's dad was very deep red so our kiddies didnt stand a chance lol.
Good thing about living in Wales is that Red heads are adored (Celtic blood and all that lol)
Wish i could send you some chocolate hun :hugs: dont the kids have any left from Christmas stashed away lol ;)

Clare guess who the baby will look like is my fave game ... do either you or your OH have any strong genes running through your family's (like hair colour or all having the same nose or anything?)


----------



## ClaireyF

Both me and Paul have brown hair, i have blue eyes he has green eyes, i don't think theres any strong characteristics in either family although i could be wrong! i have long legs, paul has short legs :D the measurements on the scan yesterday showed the leg length to be a few days ahead of all the other measurements they took. so looks like they are going to have nice long legs :D

My bump seems to have changed shape and moved a bit! i have been wearing normal trousers still for work and a couple of weeks ago they started to get tight (understandable) but now my trousers are too big for me, i am really confused!!! i haven't tried my jeans becuase i put them away somewhere and can't find them now :dohh: xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Oooh hes going to be a nice tall lad then ... my OH is short for a bloke and my sons little for his age .... and what do you know the legs measured a week under everything else ..... another shorty :rofl:

As for bump changing shape .... i think we need a picce ;)

My bump does it sometimes .... instead of sticking out so much around the waist it starts from higher up so is bigger ... but it dosnt stick out as much (did any of that make sense? :dohh: )

Nat hun are you feeling any better?


----------



## kittiekat

Oh Apple that is wonderful news!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

:headspin: ::wohoo::wohoo: :headspin: 

Lots of :dust: :dust: coming your way!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ClaireyF

Jue, haha that did make sense! 

Nats i am sending you some of my chocolate biscuits :D have a root around the back of the sofa for some loose change and treat yourself to some choc. 
xx


----------



## ClaireyF

Just wondering...when is the baby able to sit up by themselves? xxx


----------



## Cariad_bach

ClaireyF said:


> Just wondering...when is the baby able to sit up by themselves? xxx

I think its usually about 7 months (ish) before they master that one.


----------



## LM2104

Congratulations Apple!! What great news!

I'm really grumpy and tired today, just having a good cry over my keyboard!


----------



## Jkelmum

applegirl said:


> hello beautiful bumpy ladies!!
> 
> Guess what?! :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:
> 
> 10DPO - tested this am with 3rd morning urine.:wohoo:
> 
> Damn computer won't let me upload :( but the pic is in my journal (link below) :) check it out - 10DPO and looking very dark already :wohoo:
> 
> wish me, OH and lil'apple good luck, and send me lots of :dust:

Congrats does this mean u are starting the sterioids ? if u need any info i will help all i can i pray this baby is sticky xxxx


----------



## Jkelmum

Just ate fish in butter sauce veg and new potatoes and wondering what i can have next lol


----------



## Cariad_bach

LM2104 said:


> Congratulations Apple!! What great news!
> 
> I'm really grumpy and tired today, just having a good cry over my keyboard!


Aww hun sending hugs :hugs:

Oooh serina sounds yummie xxxx


----------



## mrsholmes

landed for u apple!!!

Nats- Im the same taking it out on the hubby!

glad its the weekend tho no work till monday!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hunnyx10

i have just added my latest bump pic lol


----------



## BabeeAngel

Congrats applegirl! that's awesome...

My bump seems to have changed in the last couple of days, it looks and feels smaller to me... don't know why, and OH noticed it too...


----------



## mrsholmes

omg! I was thinking the same! maybe its less water??/

im off to look now hunny!

whats everyone doing today, im off to buy bras, 3rd lot of different sizes


----------



## ClaireyF

is it just me who hasn't bought any new bras yet??

How you feeling today Nats?

:happydance: i'm 21w today xxx


----------



## kittiekat

No claire I haven't needed to buy any new bras yet either.

I can't believe maternity pay is 117 Per week! As I work in a school and can't afford to stay on that amount for too long I will need to go back to work in september! I am in utter dispair!!


----------



## happy mum

Much better thanks. just been for a swim whilst dh had kids. just think i'm really over tired. off to watch the battle of nantwich now!! rest over!! congrats on the 21 weeks!!

kittekat i'm really chuffed with £117 pw to stay at home for 9 months!! camping hols for us!!


----------



## meldmac

I'm on.......



TEAM BLUE :happydance:

I'm so happy everything went well at my ultrasound yesterday!! He was moving around so much that the tech. had a hard time getting a good look but she finally did. I was worried they wouldn't tell but she said that where I got mine done is the only hospital in the city that will tell you. She even said I'm closer to 19 weeks than 18! Yay!! I'm so over the moon right now and so is hubby. :cloud9:

We've pretty much got the name picked out...Devan Patrick...what does everyone think of the name?

Hope everyone else is doing well! 

Mel


----------



## kittiekat

Don't get me wrong, I am grateful for the maternity pay but I am the main wage earner and will be dropping a lot of money. I think I am more concerned at having to go back to work so early.

Just told hubby we may need to look at remorgagintg or raising some money somehow.


----------



## ClaireyF

i think maternity pay is going up from £117 to £123 in the new tax year :D i read on HMRC website.

Glad you had some 'me' time today Nat.

Just wondering if anyone else has been on kidsguide website? they have a sales section on there. i have just been to collect 200+ baby clothes ranging from newborn to 12months all designer baby makes for £55, i am so chuffed!! having fun sorting it all out. our lad isn't going to need any new clothes until he grows out of all these :D

Congratulations Mel on team blue :D xxx


----------



## Jkelmum

What,s the link to that site claire ?

I am really constipated today its doing my head in ive tried alsorts :(
Think its cos i was off it yesturday and didnt drink enough grr


----------



## ClaireyF

oh i have just noticed thats its just a northwest thing i think, here's the link anyway https://www.kidsguide.co.uk/index.htm
hope you feel better soon serina :hugs: xxx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Mel Congrats on being team blue hun :hugs: :happydance: :happydance:

Thats it Caths has got to be a girl, Claire, Mel, Helen and me are all team blue .... Nats going to be team yellow so Caths got to be pink lol.

Off to look at that web site in a mo Claire, sounds great xxx

Serina hows your chest hun? 

Kat hun i hope you get money sorted hun, im lucky in that im a full time mum anyway so it doesn't make much difference to me (except for buying all the stuff lol)

I brought a little baby outfit today with 'My Daddy Rocks' on :cloud9:


----------



## ClaireyF

ooo did you get that from Next? i think it was there that i saw it xx

theres gonna be a shortage of girls when we all have our boys!! xx


----------



## Mum2b1407

Hi all, am v new to this site and finding it really addictive, am due June 14th

Congrats to all


xxx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Claire no it was Asda, very cute lol ... did you get anywhere talking baby names with your oH?

Hiya Mum2b1407, Im Jue, Do you have your 20 weeks scan comming up soon? are you going to ask the sex?


----------



## BabeeAngel

Seems like everyone is having Boys.... does anyone have a pink bump...
Lol i have to live vicariously through you non-yellow teamers lol


----------



## ClaireyF

welcome mum2b :D

Jue, we still can't agree on jack or joshua. I'm going to create a poll at some point and see what every one thinks. was that kidsguide website any good for you? or are you out of the area? xx


----------



## Jkelmum

I am not so bad as ive done nothing all day lol
welcome mum2b x
I am thinking pink for me lol but only cos it would make my daughters day she will hate having 3 brothers but i dont mind x


----------



## amber20

I'm on team blue too!


----------



## ClaireyF

Maybe Cath could create a poll to go on this thread to see who is on which team? just an idea if you have any spare time, i tried to do it but i can't because you own the thread :D xxx


----------



## TeenMom06/09

hi everyone!
i posted in here before, just not for awhile, i just wanted to stop in and say hi to everyone!!!
just so everyone knows, im expecting a lil boy!!!
im kinda looking for a text buddy... if anyone is around 18 weeks that would be great!!!
i would love to talk to someone that is going threw the same things i am... right now :D lol. plus i want someone i feel comfortable with that i can text and keep updated, when we go threw labor and delivery :D 
so if anyone is interested, just msg me, and i can give you my number!!!!


----------



## ClaireyF

yay another team blue, i think theres something in the water with all these boy due :D


----------



## amber20

I just noticed that tomorrow I will finally have reached 20 weeks! Yay! I'm so excited!


----------



## BabeeAngel

congrats Amber! Doesn't another 4 months seem like forever?


----------



## Hunnyx10

wow and a very big congrats applegirl

hay every does seem to be having boys lol lets just hope we get a few girls aswell.....I want a girl lol :)


----------



## happy mum

I don't and won't know... but i think i'm a boy too!! guess!!

full of cold this am..... booo!!! i guess thats why i've been feeling so tired and down, must of been fighting it and i lost.
congrats amber!!! 
i'm 21 weeks today.. yipee!


----------



## kittiekat

OOh just realised it is just over 2 and a half weeks to go to my 20 week scan!!!

Can't wait!!


----------



## mrsholmes

Welcome Mum2b!!

Congats on team Blue Mel!!!!:happydance:Nice name we liked Darwin with a similar

def agree Jue!! with all these blues mine mine is a girl!!:rofl::rofl: Scan tomorrow so hopefully we will find out:happydance::happydance::happydance: I wont be on here till possibly about 9ish tomorrow night so will inform you all straight away! OMG Imagine we all have boys!!!!!!!!!!!?

gOOD idea claire, il try and do one now if I cant youll have to send me intrustions lol

I agree with the SMP its crap ill be taking a drop of about £1100 a month:growlmad, but my OH can pay our bills and the smp will cover the shopping and petrol which is all we need to live on. So the plan is have 9 months off and go back part time for 6 months so hopefully ill be going back full time september 2010 but that does mean living really basically but i think it will be worth it:cloud9:


----------



## Jkelmum

Good luck for your scan cath cant wait to know what team u are on x


----------



## mrsholmes

thanks serina,

I cant work out how to do the poll!


----------



## mrsholmes

btw what is everyones views on midwife led hopsitals?


----------



## Jkelmum

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/93307-june-mums-updated-team-poll.html ive done a new updated june thread in second tri with poll

I think if u have a non complicated pregnancy they are great goole hospital is midwife led which i am under but as i have complications i will give birth in scu nthorpe so i am consulatant led


----------



## ClaireyF

well done serina, i have just voted blue :D how are you feeling today? xx


----------



## amber20

Thanks Serina! 
These last months have gone by so fast but June still seems forever away.


----------



## LM2104

Hi everyone.. Congrats on your boys!! I'm now convinced we're having a girl.

Well so much for being radiant and blooming. I am having non stop migranes with flashing lights and I feel like I have been kicked in my lady bits very hard! 

Thinking this baby may well be an only child!


----------



## kittiekat

Good luck tomorrow Cath! Looking forward to seeing if anyone is going to have a girl at this rate lol!

Welcome mum2be

I am looking at reducing any outgoing that can be reduced that way I won't have to worry about returning to work in september. So far it looks like I may well be able to stretch everything out until around december-ish. May even be longer, as I have a second job where I lecture at a local university but won't get paid maternity pay for this job until my contract is running (I work every Sept - Jan). So that means in sept I should qualify for two lots of maternity pay (apparently?????) which I feel so much better with as if the two lots of pay are correct then I can make it last til around march!!!! Then I will go bacvk to work, happy knowing I have spent the first 6-9 months exclusively with my LO. I am dreading going back then as I just can't imagine leaving them but I do have a wonderful mum who has offered to have them and I believe she is a great role model for my LO (sorry if thats slushie but I have the greatest respect for my mum she is the strongest and bravest woman I know). Anyway, what I think I am trying to say is that I am not panicking and constantly thinking about this problem anymore, I am going to go with the flow as I think it will all work out fine.....PHEW!


----------



## mrsholmes

LM2104 said:


> Hi everyone.. Congrats on your boys!! I'm now convinced we're having a girl.
> 
> Well so much for being radiant and blooming. I am having non stop migranes with flashing lights and I feel like I have been kicked in my lady bits very hard!
> 
> Thinking this baby may well be an only child!

same here! I do feel bad about not enjoying the pg, but im in so mush pain! ive had enough lol June seems AGES AWAY!


----------



## Jkelmum

I am feeling great at the moment ! been out for a late sunday lunch where my lot pigged out and i had lovely soup cos i cant hack a full meal i full up so fast ...my asthma is playin up but so is the weather so i think its that !


----------



## Cariad_bach

Nat and Cath i just wanted to wish you both the best of luck for tomorow :happydance: i cant wait to hear all about your Lo's and see your piccies :cloud9:

Cath Ive heard great things about Midwife lead Hospitals and i would definitely have had my first 2 in one if there was one anywhere near me.
Im hoping for a home Birth with this one but if i couldn't a Midwife lead Unit would be my 2nd choice xxx


Leanne hun im sorry to hear your not feeling great, hope you recover soon xxx

Serina glad your feeling ok hun xxx

Amber im sure it will fly round .... Winter always seems to drag but as soon as spring and the warm weather comes time flys, just think we will all be eating Pancakes and then Easter eggs before you know it .... then we have May with all the Bank Holidays, then its June xxx


Kat i hope you can work something out ... my job when i had my first LO was a badly paid job and there was know question of me going back to work, i only earnd such a low amount that with a bit of juggling and cutting back we were able to manage. Hope you sort it hun xxxx


----------



## mrsholmes

thanks Jue, they sound so much better but we have havingpressure from our family to go to hospital with all the doctors etc should something go wrong,. something to think about for me

Serina I hope it dont get too bad x

Omg we are page 200!


----------



## happy mum

Thanks Jue!! as you can see by the time, i can't sleep!! went to bed at 9pm, then dylan woke up for an hour, got him to sleep now i can't... typical, my mind is going over time, plus i can't breath through stuffed up nose . moan moan!!!, i'm like you wasn't paid much anyway so used to being skint, although we are on another level of skint now!! i'm just glad i am eligable for some mat pay, as dh was paying me through his buisness during summer, when he could, luckily just enough weeks to be eligable, so we will be better off thank goodness.
erghhhh !! i feel rubbish...... moan moan moan!!!

look forward to comparing pics tomorrow cath, although may take me some time to work out how to put a picture up.... not done that before!!

clare hows your cramps??


----------



## Jkelmum

The joys of motherhood happy mum lol
I couldnt sleep cos this bubs kept kickin me and i had trapped wind last night then ethan woke up full of beans at 4:30am he stayed in my bed until 5:20 then i gave up and got up


----------



## happy mum

Its great isn't it!!! i think i got to sleep about 5am the kids awake 6am, gave up came down 6.30am. if i'd slept, it would of been a good night!!! what is it about toddlers they seem to revert to sleeping like new borns again!! o well at least we'll be preppared!! been looking at 3rd tri again, i'm obsessed by people having babies!!! lol!!
can sympathise with trapped wind seri na, so chrned up!! having a very oniony curry didn't help!!! another long day for us!!


----------



## Jkelmum

Yup as for revertin to newborns ethan asnt really ever slept thru :( at least 4 times a wk ethan wakes during the night about 3~4 times I dont know why as the other two are good sleepers x


----------



## Cariad_bach

:happydance: Todays the day Cath and Nat :happydance: cant wait to see those piccies (nat if you have probs then you can always Email me the pic and i will post it hun xxx)

Cath when do you have to decide (re MW lead units) where i am we dont have to pick anything for deffo until were about 35 weeks so if thats how it is round your way id wait and see,
I can understand your family's concerns but how your pregnancy progresses will give you a good idea as to if its safe or not and most MW lead units wont let you give birth there anyway if they have any doubts xx



Lol Serina im dreading going back to being awake all night, my eldest is 3 now and has just mastered the sleeping all night thing (except for getting up for the loo lol) At least it will be summer when there born, its much nicer being up all night when its warm! xxxx


----------



## ClaireyF

good luck Cath and Nat :D have fun seeing your babies again.

Nat, Cramps/braxton hicks have stopped being painful now thank god...although i could have just jinxed it! i still get BH but its not as bad as last week!

I'm off to stoke today to see our mortgage to try and sort our mortgage. hopefully this will be it now!

Jue, i love your reasoning that June will be here soon, i'm starting to think that too! and not long until your 21w aswell :happydance:

Cath, i don't know much about mw led centres but if i had more confidence in myself then maybe i would opt for one. My mum had preeclampsia when she had me and my bro so theres a slight increase that i will have it too, thats why i'm opting for a hospital. maybe if this birth is ok then i would go to a mw place next time. 

Anyway, i have been kicked alot over the weekend, it seems to have been non stop, i don't know when he sleeps but it doesn't seem an awful lot!! xxx


----------



## ClaireyF

also, we have agreed on a name for our little boy now aswell :D xxx


----------



## Cariad_bach

ClaireyF said:


> also, we have agreed on a name for our little boy now aswell :D xxx


:hissy: Not fair ... you cant tell us that and not tell us what it is ...common hun what did you settle on?


----------



## Jkelmum

Well since i went to work and one of the kids stunk of nit lotion i have been sick 4 times feel like crap ...all for a smell gawd i hate being pregnant i know it will be worth it in the end its probably tiredness too thats makin me feel bad too xxx


----------



## happy mum

Hi all!! so i couldn't work out how to get pic on post, so put on avatar instead!!

Scan was ok, mixed report really, i stupidly went for a wee as i got there, forgot all about needing afull bladder!! doh!! kids were playing up and my head all over place with no sleep. anyway, got most measurements, but couldn't do heart so have to go back next monday with a FULL bladder!! its left me a bit worried that something may be up.
so another week to worry and stress. going greyer by the minute!!


----------



## ClaireyF

cute pic nats :D don't stress, try to look forward to seeing your lo again 

name we have decided on is...... Joshua Raymond Paul Flemington :D hopefullt paul won't change his mind!! xxx


----------



## happy mum

lovely name Joshua!!! we couldn't have that as step sister little boy joshua!. are you sure you won't change your mind though??? we had names for our 2 then changed them in the last week. lol!! doing well to decide already!!

this time were just having a few possibles then wait to see baby to decide. but i do like at the moment...Caitlin Anne for a girl. Marcus Callum for a boy there you go contradicted myself in one sentence!!


----------



## ClaireyF

its not me that changes my mind on names its Paul!!! lol! We wanted Caitlin for a girl aswell, we had decided on that soon after i got pregnant, it is a very sweet name :D i will let you have it if you have a girl but i may need to pinch it back in the future xxx


----------



## happy mum

Ha Ha!! i think it'll be a boy though anyway!! its me that changes my mind all the time. i wanted mathilde for a girl last week!! lol!!! then fizz on coronation street called marias baby it . so thats it off the list!!


----------



## ClaireyF

haha!!! i think we would be put off names altogether if we related them to people on soaps!! lol xxx


----------



## meldmac

Ugh! I stayed home from work today. I haven't slept at all last night and have had a burning sensation in my pelvic area, think I might be coming down with a UTI. Blah I used to get them all the time before getting pregnant and was hoping to not have them now :/ Sigh. I feel horrible right now but can't sleep at all.

Sorry for the moan. Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## Cariad_bach

Yay Claire i love the name you picked (as you know) tell Paul he has great taste!!

Nat hun its a lovely piccie, dont stress about needing to re-do bits, they HAVE to tell you if there worried and they would be getting a consultant involved if it was anything more that just not being able to get to the bits they need.
I love the name Marcus, it would have been top of my list if my neighbour and good friend hadnt called her boy that a couple of years ago lol.

We'd picked the name Jamie for a boy before we were TTC but now everyone's calling him that im not 100% sure ..... not that im to worried tho .... i really dont like my eldest little girls name 'Chloe' i never liked it but OH really had his heart set on it ... one of those 'i always dreamt of having a little girl called Chloe' things, ive got used to it tho but im still not keen lol


Mel hun i hope your feeling better soon xxxxx


----------



## Jkelmum

Nat dont worry ethan had his hand over his chest so i had to be rescanned xxx


----------



## ClaireyF

hope you haven't got a UTI serina :hugs:

I have just posted more bumps pics but i look smaller again lol. i think its maybe because i have lost 'fat' and changed it into a baby lol but my bump is definitelt harder and very wriggly :D xxx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Aww Claire its a lovely bump, deffenatly getting bigger hun, xxxxxx


----------



## happy mum

cute bump clare!!
thanks guys, feeling less stressed about scan, was just banking on having my mind put at rest now i have another week to wait. she couldn't see arms either as tucked in close to chest. little monkey!! playing up already!! o well at least i get to see him/her again. another week to try persaud dh to let me find out sex!!

lol jue about are dh's getting their own way! we have a huge 3 wheeler in garage because dh said " i'd feel so proud to push my daughter around in this!" soft touch, its so inpractical to get in and out of car!! dam these hormones, i'd never let him get away with it if it wasn't for them!!


----------



## Cariad_bach

happy mum said:


> dam these hormones, i'd never let him get away with it if it wasn't for them!!

:rofl: That was my excuse at time to ...... i learned my lesson now, i make all the decisions whilst hes at work and i tell him first thing in the morning when he knows im very very grumpy and it would take a braver man than him to argue with me :rofl:

As for the scan hun try not to worry ... next time eat loads of choccie before hand so he/shes really active and moving loads ;)


----------



## happy mum

Cariad_bach said:


> happy mum said:
> 
> 
> dam these hormones, i'd never let him get away with it if it wasn't for them!!
> 
> :rofl: That was my excuse at time to ...... i learned my lesson now, i make all the decisions whilst hes at work and i tell him first thing in the morning when he knows im very very grumpy and it would take a braver man than him to argue with me :rofl:
> 
> As for the scan hun try not to worry ... next time eat loads of choccie before hand so he/shes really active and moving loads ;)Click to expand...

Yeah, he hasn't lived down the stupid 3 wheeler yet!!:rofl:

hard not to worry bit about scan i'll be busting for a wee next week!! hope she doesn't press too hard with scanner though i may leak :rofl: things aint what they used to be!!


----------



## Cariad_bach

happy mum said:


> :rofl: things aint what they used to be!!


:rofl: LMAO i know what you mean :rofl:


----------



## Jkelmum

ClaireyF said:


> hope you haven't got a UTI serina :hugs:
> 
> I have just posted more bumps pics but i look smaller again lol. i think its maybe because i have lost 'fat' and changed it into a baby lol but my bump is definitelt harder and very wriggly :D xxx

Can i laugh at your preggers brain plz:rofl: its melmac that thinks she as uti lol x


----------



## Jkelmum

Sorry claire just makes a change from it bein my preggers brain mixing things up lol


----------



## ClaireyF

serina27 said:


> ClaireyF said:
> 
> 
> hope you haven't got a UTI serina :hugs:
> 
> I have just posted more bumps pics but i look smaller again lol. i think its maybe because i have lost 'fat' and changed it into a baby lol but my bump is definitelt harder and very wriggly :D xxx
> 
> Can i laugh at your preggers brain plz:rofl: its melmac that thinks she as uti lol xClick to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl: well i hope you haven't got one too!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:
it's been a long day lol x


----------



## LM2104

Hi, I just thought I'd post this link for those of you that live in the UK. Apparantly we are all entitled and I don't know if you knew about it as I certainly didnt, and every penny counts!

https://campaigns.direct.gov.uk/money4mum2be/

I went to the docs today and she thinks I am starting to get SPD and the midwife may refer me to a physio when I see her in two weeks. Got to hear the baby's heartbeat tho which is always nice!


----------



## ClaireyF

i knew about it and sounds like they dont make it easy to get!! i asked my mw about it earlier in the month and she didnt know when she'd have the forms in xx


----------



## happy mum

so clare jue and rhonda, i was gonna be brave and post a belly pic. got dh to take a pic now i don't know how to attach it?? doh i know i'm rubbish at this... go on give us a clue!!


----------



## Cariad_bach

happy mum said:


> so clare jue and rhonda, i was gonna be brave and post a belly pic. got dh to take a pic now i don't know how to attach it?? doh i know i'm rubbish at this... go on give us a clue!!

Hun when your posting u see the boxes at the top (fonts, sizes, a bug A, a smile face, then a paper clip)
Click the paper clip and click browse At the top of the box where it says "Upload File from your Computer" then click the piccie you want, then click open, then click upload xx



......unless you have a photo bucket account https://photobucket.com/ thats a diffrent way of doing it but its probably harder if youve never done it that way before.

(and if your really struggling just email me the piccie, i will upload it to my photo bucket account and i will email you the code for you to post (you post the code like you did with your ticker))


----------



## happy mum

has it done it??:rofl:


----------



## happy mum

:rofl:
its the wrong way round!!!
wasn't brave enough for stretch marks an all!!!
:rofl:


----------



## Cariad_bach

:happydance: yay you did it ... dont care what way round it is you did it :hugs: :happydance:

Hun your bump is gorgeous ... smaller than the great lump on the front of me :blush: you look spot on xxxxxx


----------



## happy mum

the right way!!!:rofl:
its the big boobs that disguise the size!!:rofl:
showed you mine!!! your turn!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Nat your belly is so beautiful!!!! I don't know what you were afraid of :)


----------



## Jkelmum

lovely bump nat x


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

has anyone heard from Cath?? Just wondering how her scan went.


----------



## happy mum

thanks!!! bit shy of these things!! i'm a changing room kinda girl!!! lol!!


----------



## happy mum

1cre8tivgrl said:


> has anyone heard from Cath?? Just wondering how her scan went.

i keep checking facebook to see if shes on but not yet. want to go to bed really but want to see how she is too!! hope all ok!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Thanks, I keep checking FB too :)

Jue your turn to post a belly pic!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrsholmes

Hiya!!!

Sorry only just got in! been visiting family everything good:cloud9:! Im on team

PINK!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

LANDED! EDD is 14th June 09

Nat- Im sure everything will be fine, mine was curled up for ages, lush bump!


----------



## mrsholmes

I sent you all a phone message on fb but it doesn't look like it sent!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Oh yay Cath, congrats hun, our first June baby girl!!! Awwww :D So happy for you!!!!!


----------



## Jkelmum

Congrats cath Go team pink blue maybe in the lead but pink will catch u i am sure xxxx


----------



## mrsholmes

thanks! landed just soo glad its ok it really was an amazing experience


----------



## mrsholmes

LM2104 said:


> Hi, I just thought I'd post this link for those of you that live in the UK. Apparantly we are all entitled and I don't know if you knew about it as I certainly didnt, and every penny counts!
> 
> https://campaigns.direct.gov.uk/money4mum2be/
> 
> I went to the docs today and she thinks I am starting to get SPD and the midwife may refer me to a physio when I see her in two weeks. Got to hear the baby's heartbeat tho which is always nice!

What are your SPD sypmtoms? the midewife said to me today when I explained the pain im in its just the ligmaments pulling in pregnancy............I can hardly walk in the night


----------



## amber20

Congrats on the pink bump!


----------



## mrsholmes

amber im now due the same day as u x


----------



## amber20

Yay!!! How exciting!


----------



## BabeeAngel

Hi Girls! Congrats on the pink bump Mrs. holmes... so jeleous! lol even though the thought of having a boy is really growing on me.. i guess i won't know for another 4months!

i had a Dr. appointment today, the told me that the baby looks healthy, and every thing seems good! that was good to hear... I'm scheduled for a gestational diabetes scan in 3 weeks.


----------



## nullaby

Hello girls :D
I'm new, (and been lurking) my next dr appt isnt until feb 5th to find my for sure due date, but my last one was june 25th.
Didnt agree with the last doc, and switching so cant wait!! seems like such a long wait.
I just wanted to introduce myself and get to know you girls while i die waiting lol


----------



## happy mum

hi nullaby!!

Cath congrats on the pink bump!!!! due my little boys 2nd b day!!
tried to stay up to see but just had to go to bed sorry, first thing i've done this am is check in on you!!! so pleased for you!!
i'm not down with the kids..... what does landed mean???


----------



## Jkelmum

Hi nullbaby theres a thread in the 2nd tri for june mums with due dates ect feel free to add yours once u know for sure xxx


----------



## kittiekat

Ooh congrats cath!! We have a Team Pink at last!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Cath hun im so pleased for you massive congrats .... did your EED change then? i thought you were the 11th
So do you have names picked?


Hiya Nullaby, hope your feeling well hun xxxx


Twyla clad your check up went ok xxx


My youngest is having her 3 and a half year assessment today so that will be a nice morning out lol, will have to take plenty of snacks with me because im always hungry at the mo xxx


----------



## ClaireyF

Congratulations Cath! Your little girl is going to have a big choice of bfs when shes older!! 

Welcome Nullbaby!

Have fun today at the assessment Jue :D xx


----------



## Rosella

Hi Nullbaby and welcome!!

Congrats on the pink bump Cath!!!!


----------



## Cariad_bach

ClaireyF said:


> Have fun today at the assessment Jue :D xx


Thanks hun, just back now and weve been refer'd to a hearing specialist and speech therapist :roll:

(by the way she can hear fine, hes behind on her speech which i keep panicking because my other kiddies have always been really advanced)

I think the poor health visitor had a heart attack when she saw my bump ... it was probably Katies last assessment with them and they thought they had seen the back of me ..... no chance, they will be seeing alot more of me once my little mans born lol.



So hows everyone this morning? :hugs:


----------



## ClaireyF

haha you just keep going back for more!! I am so bored at work and feeling quite irratable....a bloke at work is REALLY pissing me off with butting in to everything anyone does in the office ARGH!!! i'm trying to keep my head down but i'm boiling up inside lol.

I can't wait for maternity leave!!! :D :D :D xxx


----------



## ClaireyF

Just noticed that i only have a month until i'm in double figures :happydance: its coming round quicker now!! xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Give him hell hun, your pregnant and alowed to shout at people ;)

When are you taking your maternity leave have you decided?


----------



## ClaireyF

I start on the 22nd May :D less than 4 months away!! its only 2weeks before the EDD so hopefully that will be ok. although i haven't officially told work that date yet. You have a bit of a typo on your signature :D you got 'Team Bue' instead of Team Blue...maybe you've just combined your name with the colour :D xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Hi all i got myself a new ticker lol 
Jue jake was with a speach theropist and hes fine now ...ethan as just passed his hearing test as deafness runs in oh family ...he dont talk much at all


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

happy mum said:


> i'm not down with the kids..... what does landed mean???

Thanks Nat I was wondering the same thing!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Oooh not long till you leave hun i bet you cant wait, then you have a couple of weeks to relax before your little boys with you xxx



ClaireyF said:


> you got 'Team Bue' instead of Team Blue...maybe you've just combined your name with the colour :D xx

Thanks hun will sort it
Im as dizzy and blonde as it gets at the mo, i lost of of my kids school jumpers yesterday and i even resorted to looking in the bin and the kitchen cupboards for it, id sent it hope will one of there little friends tho :dohh:





Serina what did the therapist actually do hun?


----------



## mrsholmes

thanks girls:cloud9: 

:rofl::rofl:Landed is a welsh thing I think it means im really pleased/happy/over the moon!

I went to a speech therapist when I was a child as I could pronounce my 'sh' letters, im sure its nothing to worry about

I cant wait for maternity leave either im going off the 29th May but only working 4 days a week march and april then 3 days in may :happydance::happydance:

At the moment we like Evelyn Neve Holmes!

Bought a lush dress today from marks and spencer:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jkelmum

Not alot from what i remember it was 1 hr awk where she tried to get him to say certain words he found hard but i did find that he started to avoid the hard words altogether so i stopped taking him sorry it doesnt sound postive but it was 9 yrs ago and thats all i remember it just seemed the more she tried the more he refused to try so best i gave up and he was just slighlty slower then his age cant remember what age he caught up but as his mum i always understood him anyway xxx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Lol Serina im like that ... i know everything she says and so do my other kids ... just OH and everyone else that struggles :rofl:

Cath the name Evelyn Neve Holmes is gorgeous hun :cloud9: bet it felt great buying her first little dress :cloud9: :cloud9:


----------



## mrsholmes

thanks, parents hate it! but you cnt please everyone!


----------



## happy mum

Thanks for explaining landed, i thought that was what you meant!!! lol!!
love the name Cath, bit like my evie!! do you think you'll shorten to eve?
well i'm bathed and ready for bed... nighty night!! X


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Nat I like the name, very cute! Don't listen to your parents...its your child. My DH and I decided we would tell people the sex last time but not the name, everyone had a cow but this way we didn't have to deal with other peoples opinions, especially my mom as she easily sways me! I'm thinking about doing the same with my family this time too....they will just have to get over it. :D

I too went shopping this weekend and of course I ended up in the baby section :blush: I couldn't stop looking at all the cute little dresses...I found one on clearance for only $5 and was going to get it, I figured if I have a boy then I'm only out 5 bucks so no biggie but DH flipped out and wouldn't let me buy it :cry:


----------



## Cariad_bach

Aww Rhonda ignore your DH .. nip and get it when he's not around ;) ... if nothing else you can give it to someone else if your LO is a boy. 

I had a bad dream last night :cry: i dreamt my waters broke and i was posting on Facebook that today was the big day and to wish me luck and then i realised that i was only 21 weeks and baby want viable :cry: :cry:

He's nice and active this morning tho so i feel better now :cloud9:

Hows everyone else today?

(by the way ive added updated pics to the bump thread ;) )


----------



## Jkelmum

Hi all been docs with Ethan for his exma they gave me new cream i hope it clears up soon ....Jue i have had lots of vivid dreams none about baby but all are not nice xxx


----------



## happy mum

1cre8tivgrl said:


> Nat I like the name, very cute! Don't listen to your parents...its your child. My DH and I decided we would tell people the sex last time but not the name, everyone had a cow but this way we didn't have to deal with other peoples opinions, especially my mom as she easily sways me! I'm thinking about doing the same with my family this time too....they will just have to get over it. :D
> 
> I too went shopping this weekend and of course I ended up in the baby section :blush: I couldn't stop looking at all the cute little dresses...I found one on clearance for only $5 and was going to get it, I figured if I have a boy then I'm only out 5 bucks so no biggie but DH flipped out and wouldn't let me buy it :cry:

did you mean cath not me??


----------



## happy mum

Jue you know what that means..... too much facebook!!!! dreams always pick out your fears!!
although i dreamt about buying washing powder and pizza from morrisons as they are on special offer..... how sad is that!!! lol!!
still worrying and near exhaustion with knackeredness,seeing consultant tomorrow. just hope to sleep better tonight feel like i'm gonna collapse i'm so tired. another bed early i think and hopefully i'll sleep thru.... although that does involve both kids sleeping and my bladder holding out more than 2 hours. lol!!
hoping to become a more positive person again next week!! i'm increasingly wanting to find out sex, i just think i need something positive to focus on!


----------



## happy mum

serina27 said:


> Hi all been docs with Ethan for his exma they gave me new cream i hope it clears up soon ....Jue i have had lots of vivid dreams none about baby but all are not nice xxx


:rofl: like the nice dreams!!! usually ones you don't tell the husband about!!!:blush: :rofl::rofl:


----------



## ClaireyF

happy mum said:


> serina27 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all been docs with Ethan for his exma they gave me new cream i hope it clears up soon ....Jue i have had lots of vivid dreams none about baby but all are not nice xxx
> 
> 
> :rofl: like the nice dreams!!! usually ones you don't tell the husband about!!!:blush: :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LM2104

Hi everyone, hope u r all ok.

:happydance: I'm 20 weeks 2day :happydance: 

And only 9 days until my scan!!

Congrats Cath!


----------



## Cariad_bach

wow Leanne not long now :hugs:

I told OH about the dream ... hes more interested in the fact that in the dream my waters broke and the first thing i did was put it on Facebook :rofl:


----------



## kittiekat

... hes more interested in the fact that in the dream my waters broke and the first thing i did was put it on Facebook

:rofl::rofl::rofl: That's something my hubby would pick up on too :rofl:


----------



## happy mum

Just had big chat with Dh. been feeling so down. He has agreed to find out sex of baby. not on monday but at 4d scan on 27th feb as he is having kids mon and compromise was thats o he would be there!!! just feel i want something positive to look forward too! and of course i can sort out the enormous mound of clothes i have stuffed under our bed.!!


----------



## Cariad_bach

happy mum said:


> Just had big chat with Dh. been feeling so down. He has agreed to find out sex of baby. not on monday but at 4d scan on 27th feb as he is having kids mon and compromise was thats o he would be there!!! just feel i want something positive to look forward too! and of course i can sort out the enormous mound of clothes i have stuffed under our bed.!!


Aww thats great news that he's agreed hun, are you feeling better now tho? :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## happy mum

No i'm still a miserable old cow!!!! but there is potential there for half a smile!! a monalisa smile!! Ha Ha!!


----------



## happy mum

LM2104 said:


> Hi everyone, hope u r all ok.
> 
> :happydance: I'm 20 weeks 2day :happydance:
> 
> And only 9 days until my scan!!
> 
> Congrats Cath!


Congrats on 20 weeks!!!:happydance:


----------



## kittiekat

LM2104 said:


> Hi everyone, hope u r all ok.
> 
> :happydance: I'm 20 weeks 2day :happydance:
> 
> And only 9 days until my scan!!
> 
> Congrats Cath!

Wow half way there hun!! I can't wait to reach 20 weeks, then 24 weeks.....feel like I am wishing the pregnancy away just so that I can reach all the milestones lol!


----------



## Cariad_bach

kittiekat said:


> LM2104 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, hope u r all ok.
> 
> :happydance: I'm 20 weeks 2day :happydance:
> 
> And only 9 days until my scan!!
> 
> Congrats Cath!
> 
> Wow half way there hun!! I can't wait to reach 20 weeks, then 24 weeks.....feel like I am wishing the pregnancy away just so that I can reach all the milestones lol!Click to expand...


LOL i think we all do that ...i couldn't wait for 12 weeks then 20, now im counting down to 24 then it will be 27 weeks and a move to 3rd tri, then wishing for the birth ... then as soon as he's born i will want my bump back :rofl: never happy lol


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

LM2104 said:


> Hi everyone, hope u r all ok.
> 
> :happydance: I'm 20 weeks 2day :happydance:
> 
> And only 9 days until my scan!!
> 
> Congrats Cath!

My scan is in 9 days too!! So we have ours on the same day? Feb. 5th?? What time is yours? Mine is 10am...I can't wait! Are you going to find out what your having?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

happy mum said:


> 1cre8tivgrl said:
> 
> 
> Nat I like the name, very cute! Don't listen to your parents...its your child. My DH and I decided we would tell people the sex last time but not the name, everyone had a cow but this way we didn't have to deal with other peoples opinions, especially my mom as she easily sways me! I'm thinking about doing the same with my family this time too....they will just have to get over it. :D
> 
> I too went shopping this weekend and of course I ended up in the baby section :blush: I couldn't stop looking at all the cute little dresses...I found one on clearance for only $5 and was going to get it, I figured if I have a boy then I'm only out 5 bucks so no biggie but DH flipped out and wouldn't let me buy it :cry:
> 
> did you mean cath not me??Click to expand...


Oh yes :dohh: sorry Nat, prego brain is really doing me in these days!! I'm so happy your DH agreed to find out the sex!! If it were me I'd find out at the next scan and then just not tell him and find out again together, he'd never have to know...:angelnot:


----------



## mrsholmes

Nat No more team yellow!?!!:rofl::rofl:
We are going to pronounce it EV- LYN not the eve way, it did take us a while to decide tho!

im off work for 4 days now:happydance::happydance::happydance: thank god its hard work, cant wait for maternity!


----------



## applegirl

:hi: just been catching up on your thread!! :wohoo: loving all those beautiful scans!! 

wanted to drop by and show you my update from this morning. Super strong lines at 15DPO- plus a 2-3 week conception indicator :wohoo: announced this am on the :bfp: thread!!

I think most of you have seen this already :blush: but I want to shout it from the housetops! I get a 6 week scan on the 10th of Feb - so I'll know more then, but for now - feeling :cloud9:

Here's my :bfp: thread:
https://www.babyandbump.com/bfp-announcements/94321-thank-you-thank-you-thank-you.html
You ladies have been super sweet at checking in on me - thanks for that!
 



Attached Files:







jan 15DPOb.jpg
File size: 5.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Jkelmum

Congrats apple i pray u have a sticky bean xxxx


----------



## Hunnyx10

congrats agian apple girl

my cold is getting worse, and i got a phone call from my diabetic nurse today to go to the hossy tomorrow as im on border line for gestational diabetes, so finger pricking will commence from tomorrow to check blood sugar levels, and so they can get the insulin started when needed

7 days and counting down till gender scan yay

big big congrats cath on team PINK ( i so want to be in team pink again}


----------



## amber20

congrats applegirl! Praying for a sticky bean for you!!


----------



## meldmac

Hope everyone is doing well!! Well had my follow up appointment yesterday from my blood work last week. Everything is great!! She said I have a really low chance of having a baby with any abnormalities. I'm so happy. 

Mel


----------



## theAdviserMe

A pregnancy buddy? this is cool
I'm learning a lot. i wanna be a part of this
too :happydance:


----------



## happy mum

1cre8tivgrl said:


> happy mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1cre8tivgrl said:
> 
> 
> Nat I like the name, very cute! Don't listen to your parents...its your child. My DH and I decided we would tell people the sex last time but not the name, everyone had a cow but this way we didn't have to deal with other peoples opinions, especially my mom as she easily sways me! I'm thinking about doing the same with my family this time too....they will just have to get over it. :D
> 
> I too went shopping this weekend and of course I ended up in the baby section :blush: I couldn't stop looking at all the cute little dresses...I found one on clearance for only $5 and was going to get it, I figured if I have a boy then I'm only out 5 bucks so no biggie but DH flipped out and wouldn't let me buy it :cry:
> 
> did you mean cath not me??Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yes :dohh: sorry Nat, prego brain is really doing me in these days!! I'm so happy your DH agreed to find out the sex!! If it were me I'd find out at the next scan and then just not tell him and find out again together, he'd never have to know...:angelnot:Click to expand...

i'm no good at poker face!!! he'd ask me if i asked and then it would be written all over my face that i did!!. thought it would be quite special to wait till 4d, its on my evies birthday too! :happydance:


----------



## happy mum

mrsholmes said:


> Nat No more team yellow!?!!:rofl::rofl:
> We are going to pronounce it EV- LYN not the eve way, it did take us a while to decide tho!
> 
> im off work for 4 days now:happydance::happydance::happydance: thank god its hard work, cant wait for maternity!


:rofl: i know it was Dh that wanted the surprise, and i wanted it for him.
i'm just so fed up at mo i need something good to focus in on. i figure it;ll be nice if he can see on 4d then..... its a compromise!! i know its really boring and practical, but i have so many clothes stored from my kids that i really want to sort them out. its gonna be easier to do with 2 than 3 kid's at home!!
o god i keep panicking when i think about it!!


----------



## Jkelmum

Well what a night my poor baby is so ill :cry:his temp was 39.7 ive no idea whats up with him other then the temp he did gip to be sick a few times but nothing came up he was shaking i was really worried and said if after his next dose of calpol it didnt go down i would take him to a&e as he was so shaky but it went down a little at the moment he seems happier he isnt shaking and his temp is 38.2 which is still high but i am just gunna keep an eye on him and calpol him every 4 hrs lets hope its only a 24hr bug as temps scare me as katie fitted when she was too bcos of her high temp.

hows everybody else ? is there anybody stayin on team yellow ?
hugs serina xx


----------



## Jkelmum

:cake: happy birthday Cath xxx


----------



## LM2104

1cre8tivgrl said:


> LM2104 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, hope u r all ok.
> 
> :happydance: I'm 20 weeks 2day :happydance:
> 
> And only 9 days until my scan!!
> 
> Congrats Cath!
> 
> My scan is in 9 days too!! So we have ours on the same day? Feb. 5th?? What time is yours? Mine is 10am...I can't wait! Are you going to find out what your having?Click to expand...


Feel a bit silly now..:blush: Mines on the 6th Feb at 10.40, I just dont count that day, makes it seem sooner LOL! But yes I we are hopefully going to find out fingers crossed r u??

We are still arguing about names ARGHHH!! OH loves Annie for a girl but I'm not too sure... What does everyone think?


----------



## Cariad_bach

_*Happy Birthday Cath!*_

https://bestsmileys.com/birthday2/9.gifhttps://bestsmileys.com/birthday2/2.gif https://bestsmileys.com/birthday2/9.gif

Hope you have a lovely day hun xxxx​



Aww Serina im sorry to hear your LO is so poorly, how is he now hun? doing any better?



Mel its great news about your bloods hun xxxxx

Pamela hun i am so pleased for you ... i keep sneaking in to the 'due early October buddies' thread to see how your doing.
Will go and look at the thread you linked us to in a mo :happydance: :hugs:


Oooh Leanne, Rhonda not long now girls.


----------



## happy mum

I like Annie too!! gonna use it as a middle name i think.!

Serina what a night how s your little man? ,hope he gets better soon!! scary high temps!, when evie had croup and temp up to 40 i was giving her ibruprofen and calpol alternated every 3 hours as you can give both 4 times in 24 hours seemed to help! hopefully its a short lived virus!! finger crossed!!
i may change my mind back again to team yellow!!! lol!! i've got 4 weeks to wait till 4d!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CATH!!!!!!


----------



## happy mum

Cariad_bach said:


> _*Happy Birthday Cath!*_
> 
> https://bestsmileys.com/birthday2/9.gifhttps://bestsmileys.com/birthday2/2.gif https://bestsmileys.com/birthday2/9.gif
> 
> Hope you have a lovely day hun xxxx​
> 
> 
> 
> Aww Serina im sorry to hear your LO is so poorly, how is he now hun? doing any better?
> 
> 
> Trust you to make little happy birthday look rubbish!!!:rofl:
> 
> 
> Ha Ha!! off to consultant today to see how i'm getting on re birth and blood pressure. i'm still a bit worried about birthing with my prolapse but still think its too early to make decisions! c section or push???
> still airing on push side!
> 
> 
> 
> Mel its great news about your bloods hun xxxxx
> 
> Pamela hun i am so pleased for you ... i keep sneaking in to the 'due early October buddies' thread to see how your doing.
> Will go and look at the thread you linked us to in a mo :happydance: :hugs:
> 
> 
> Oooh Leanne, Rhonda not long now girls.

what have i done now?:rofl:


----------



## happy mum

happy mum said:


> Cariad_bach said:
> 
> 
> _*Happy Birthday Cath!*_
> 
> https://bestsmileys.com/birthday2/9.gifhttps://bestsmileys.com/birthday2/2.gif https://bestsmileys.com/birthday2/9.gif
> 
> Hope you have a lovely day hun xxxx​
> 
> 
> 
> Aww Serina im sorry to hear your LO is so poorly, how is he now hun? doing any better?
> 
> this was natalee dumb blonde!!!:blush:
> Trust you to make little happy birthday look rubbish!!!:rofl:
> 
> 
> Ha Ha!! off to consultant today to see how i'm getting on re birth and blood pressure. i'm still a bit worried about birthing with my prolapse but still think its too early to make decisions! c section or push???
> still airing on push side!
> 
> end of the natalee bit!!:blush::blush:
> 
> Mel its great news about your bloods hun xxx
> 
> Pamela hun i am so pleased for you ... i keep sneaking in to the 'due early October buddies' thread to see how your doing.
> Will go and look at the thread you linked us to in a mo :happydance: :hugs:
> 
> 
> Oooh Leanne, Rhonda not long now girls.
> 
> what have i done now?:rofl:Click to expand...

i'm going back to bed!!!:rofl:


----------



## mrsholmes

:rofl::rofl::rofl:Nat u make me laugh !

Thanks girls OH has done my head in it may be hormones tho but I got really upset cos he didn't say happy birthday this morning:blush: he asked why I was crying and I told him and he started saying it stupidly which made me cry even more! hormones mustbe everywhere!

Serina i hope ur little one is ok:hugs:

really like the name Annie!

welcome theadvisorme!


----------



## Cariad_bach

happy mum said:


> Cariad_bach said:
> 
> 
> _*Happy Birthday Cath!*_
> 
> https://bestsmileys.com/birthday2/9.gifhttps://bestsmileys.com/birthday2/2.gif https://bestsmileys.com/birthday2/9.gif
> 
> Hope you have a lovely day hun xxxx​
> 
> 
> 
> Aww Serina im sorry to hear your LO is so poorly, how is he now hun? doing any better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mel its great news about your bloods hun xxxxx
> 
> Pamela hun i am so pleased for you ... i keep sneaking in to the 'due early October buddies' thread to see how your doing.
> Will go and look at the thread you linked us to in a mo :happydance: :hugs:
> 
> 
> Oooh Leanne, Rhonda not long now girls.
> 
> Trust you to make little happy birthday look rubbish!!!:rofl:
> 
> 
> Ha Ha!! off to consultant today to see how i'm getting on re birth and blood pressure. i'm still a bit worried about birthing with my prolapse but still think its too early to make decisions! c section or push???
> still airing on push side!
> 
> 
> 
> what have i done now?:rofl:Click to expand...

Is tthat how it was meant to look hun :rofl:

Lol im having one of those days to :rofl: :rofl:
And im sure Cath loves her happy birthdays know matter what colour/font they are :hugs:

Hope all goes well today hun, like you say its early really for decision making, just see how things progress :hugs:



I found this yesterday and thought it might make you all feel clucky (ive been scanning old pics on to the computer!) anyway this is me and my Youngest about 1 minute after id given birth ... i look a mess but my Little girl looks so cute and wrinkly :cloud9:


https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i306/cariad_bach/Old%20baby%20Pics/Pic092.jpg


----------



## mrsholmes

thats lush Jue! how long ago was that?!? u dont seem to have aged at all!


----------



## Jkelmum

Just got back from work we was running early so nipped to shop for bread and milk and i went flyin down the shop steps :( ive hurt my knee and my ankle my tummy didnt touch the floor so thats all that matters


----------



## Cariad_bach

mrsholmes said:


> thats lush Jue! how long ago was that?!? u dont seem to have aged at all!

Thanks hun

It was 3 and 1/2 years ago, seems like a lifetime ago now tho, i hope i still remember what to do lol.

Serina hun it dosnt sound like your having a good day either hun ... take care xxxxx


----------



## mrsholmes

oh no serina!at least its not ur bump x

Im off to the hospiyal Ive just found a load of my sister in law pg notes in my file!:shock:lucky we know shes pg!


----------



## ClaireyF

happy birthday Cath! hope you have a good day :D

Jue, that photo is great!! I hope i look that good after giving birth!

xx


----------



## Rosella

serina27 said:


> Well what a night my poor baby is so ill :cry:his temp was 39.7 ive no idea whats up with him other then the temp he did gip to be sick a few times but nothing came up he was shaking i was really worried and said if after his next dose of calpol it didnt go down i would take him to a&e as he was so shaky but it went down a little at the moment he seems happier he isnt shaking and his temp is 38.2 which is still high but i am just gunna keep an eye on him and calpol him every 4 hrs lets hope its only a 24hr bug as temps scare me as katie fitted when she was too bcos of her high temp.
> 
> hows everybody else ? is there anybody stayin on team yellow ?
> hugs serina xx

Hey Serina
Sorry about your little boy - sounds awful. Hope he gets better soon. :hugs:
Are you on team yellow? I am, but now I'm wondering if I will be able to stand it!! still 2 weeks till scan day. I think we have ours the same day again - 11 feb?

Jue - you look AMAZING in that pic!


----------



## Cariad_bach

:blush: thanks guys :hugs: i think i look terrible with all bloody makeup down my face lol.

Cath thats terrible of the hospital hun, shout at them!!


Rosella i think your one of the only Team yellow girls left hun lol.

Claire how are you today hun?


----------



## applegirl

one more comment before I head back to 1st tri - Jue - looking like that right after giving birth would be a dream come true! Come to think of it - i'd quite like to look that good now! :rofl:


----------



## Jkelmum

Rosella said:


> serina27 said:
> 
> 
> Well what a night my poor baby is so ill :cry:his temp was 39.7 ive no idea whats up with him other then the temp he did gip to be sick a few times but nothing came up he was shaking i was really worried and said if after his next dose of calpol it didnt go down i would take him to a&e as he was so shaky but it went down a little at the moment he seems happier he isnt shaking and his temp is 38.2 which is still high but i am just gunna keep an eye on him and calpol him every 4 hrs lets hope its only a 24hr bug as temps scare me as katie fitted when she was too bcos of her high temp.
> 
> hows everybody else ? is there anybody stayin on team yellow ?
> hugs serina xx
> 
> Hey Serina
> Sorry about your little boy - sounds awful. Hope he gets better soon. :hugs:
> Are you on team yellow? I am, but now I'm wondering if I will be able to stand it!! still 2 weeks till scan day. I think we have ours the same day again - 11 feb?
> 
> Jue - you look AMAZING in that pic!Click to expand...

No team yellow for me lol i cant wait to find out xxx

My ankle is killin me :hissy:


----------



## ClaireyF

jue, i not been feeling great, i haven't felt josh move for 48hrs so tried ringing mws this morning for advice but couldnt get through eventually got told tp go to labour suite at hospita;. i went there at 830 this morning for them to check me out and it took them 15mins to find heartbeat...i was so scared! last time mw listened to hb she found it immediately. luckily we heard hb and everything was fine but still not felt any real movement. i came back home and have had a real good sleep...feeling a bit better now. mw told me off for getting in such a state!! xxx


----------



## Cariad_bach

ClaireyF said:


> jue, i not been feeling great, i haven't felt josh move for 48hrs so tried ringing mws this morning for advice but couldnt get through eventually got told tp go to labour suite at hospita;. i went there at 830 this morning for them to check me out and it took them 15mins to find heartbeat...i was so scared! last time mw listened to hb she found it immediately. luckily we heard hb and everything was fine but still not felt any real movement. i came back home and have had a real good sleep...feeling a bit better now. mw told me off for getting in such a state!! xxx


Hun i dont know if to tell you off or send hugs, you should have told us you were worried, its what were here for.
Im so glad everything was ok hun, Joshua was probably having a growth spurt....

...they do that all the time your pregnant and once their born, they go for 24 hours or so of being really quiet and still and their just putting all their energy into growing, then their back to normal :hugs:

Aww hun you must have been so worried....why didn't you text me, you take it easy hun, all the stress you've been under lately isn't good for you, it wont hurt Josh but it will wear you down.

Put your feet up and try to chill out and rest hun, sending hugs :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## ClaireyF

:hugs: thanks hun, i felt quite worn down so didnt go in to work i went straight home and slept for 3hours, feeling brighter now but still waiting for a big Josh kick! just looking forward to this weekend being over with, i think thats why i was worrying aswell. only 2w2d until 24w :D i can't wait to get there!! these last 2weeks have been stressful with the cramps and then the non movement. hope your little man is behaving!! xxx


----------



## ClaireyF

UPDATE : I am being kicked :D :happydance: i am the happiest girl in the world!!! xxx


----------



## Cariad_bach

ClaireyF said:


> UPDATE : I am being kicked :D :happydance: i am the happiest girl in the world!!! xxx

:happydance: fantastic news hun :hugs:

Are you still going this weekend?

Not long till your 24 weeks hun but i doubt it will stop you worrying lol, take it easy hun xxxx


----------



## ClaireyF

yeah hubby wants me to go, he has written loads of things down that he wants doing in relation to the house and it shows that we just want it to go to Josh if anything happens so they wont think im such a baddy. 

I don't think i'll ever stop wprrying - it will just change what i worry about!!

xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Glad he as moved both my boys was lazy forever taking trips to be monitored 

I am achy my leg is so sore my ankle is swollen and buba asnt moved at all but i used doppler and hb is 147bpm so i am sure bubs is fine just lettin me rest 
Ethan is so not himself i am takin him to docs tomorrow if no better but tbh i have no idea what is amatter with him he as high temp and is very subjued (SP) just wants to lay down or cuddle up 
Jake is also ill he says he is achy and shaky bless so 2 out of 3 are ill with some kind of virus


----------



## mrsholmes

thats really glad to hear claire xx


----------



## happy mum

I had the same with Dylan come to think of it!! the last few weeks i was in everyweek for monitoring cos didn't move or had high blood pressure. lazy boys!! he isn't now though!! far from it!! i think i'm gonna be the same with this one, it doesn't move much either not really felt it today. but as been to hosp they checked hb so know its fine!!

so appointment didn't go too well i have high bp, and protein and glucose in wee. they have said need weekly midwife appointments to check on bp. gonna take it easy tom and stay at home feel so crap with this cold.
got GTT test in 6 weeks so they mustn't be that worried about glucose!

lovely pic of you after birth JUe i'm sure i didn't look so well..... i'll be looking through my pics next to see!! lol!!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Aww nat hun im sorry the appointment didn't go as well as you'd hoped. At least there keeping a close eye on you now, Take it easy hun and NO nesting! :hugs:

Cath are you having a nice day so far hun?

Serina how are your LO's and your Ankle hun?

Clare i hope you manage to get it sorted once and for all hun xxxxx


----------



## Jkelmum

My kids are asleep :( its too early guess i am in for a long night 
My ankle is throbbing blue and swollen


----------



## mrsholmes

def go easy nat!!!! xxx

nice day shopping with parents and just had an indian, bought lots of nice outfits!


----------



## happy mum

so i know i've done a lot of moaning lately.... sorry!!!
i just feel terrible this am, so full cold i can hardly breath, really light headed! having an in day today!
hope all you girls ok!! XX


----------



## ClaireyF

:hugs: Nats

Your not the only one who has been moaning, i feel like i have been moaning alot too :( My braxton hicks started again this morning after a bit of sexytime with DH :blush: but atleast our little boy is kicking away so i don't care about these painful BH. xxx


----------



## happy mum

ClaireyF said:


> :hugs: Nats
> 
> Your not the only one who has been moaning, i feel like i have been moaning alot too :( My braxton hicks started again this morning after a bit of sexytime with DH :blush: but atleast our little boy is kicking away so i don't care about these painful BH. xxx

OMG claire how have you got the energy!!:rofl:
yeah i've heard doing the business can give you BH. never did me maybe dh wasn't doing it right!!:rofl:
sounds like little Josh likes the happy hormones though!!:rofl::rofl:

we've not done the business since xmas day!!!:blush: poor Dh ! i just don't feel like it i'm so knackered! perhaps he can wait till valentines!! that can be his present!!:rofl:


----------



## Baci

Hi everyone! Hope you are all well!

Haven't posted on here in a little while but I have been lurking :blush:

I had my 20 week scan yesterday and all went well. Thankfully I wasnt at the hospital for 3 hours like last time! Baby is still measuring big but they still won't change my due date though. I've now got to have a growth scan at 32 weeks though.

It looks like I'm on team.... Blue!

Having a hard time with my DD at the moment. She's never been a great sleeper (waking up at least once/twice a night) but seems to be getting progressively worse. It used to just take a little while to settle her but now she's not even letting me leave her room or I get floods of tears. I'm sure she sleeps with one eye watching where I am! She keeps trying to get me to lay in the bed with her, but there isnt much room in a toddler bed for DD, me and bump!

I'm absolutely shattered! I guess I'm going to have to try sleep training but I really dont want to do controlled crying. I have to get this sorted before June though!

Serina - I hope your LO's get better soon.

Jue - You look great in your photo, I wish I looked that good after having Violet!

happy mum - Hope you feel better soon too.

Carol xx


----------



## ClaireyF

:rofl::rofl::rofl: your DH is going to burst!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## happy mum

ClaireyF said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl: your DH is going to burst!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:

:rofl: i'll think my water have broke!! :rofl:


----------



## happy mum

He can then wait till his birthday!!! 15th march LOL!!! saves another present!!! HA HA!!!


----------



## happy mum

Baci said:


> Hi everyone! Hope you are all well!
> 
> Haven't posted on here in a little while but I have been lurking :blush:
> 
> I had my 20 week scan yesterday and all went well. Thankfully I wasnt at the hospital for 3 hours like last time! Baby is still measuring big but they still won't change my due date though. I've now got to have a growth scan at 32 weeks though.
> 
> It looks like I'm on team.... Blue!
> 
> Having a hard time with my DD at the moment. She's never been a great sleeper (waking up at least once/twice a night) but seems to be getting progressively worse. It used to just take a little while to settle her but now she's not even letting me leave her room or I get floods of tears. I'm sure she sleeps with one eye watching where I am! She keeps trying to get me to lay in the bed with her, but there isnt much room in a toddler bed for DD, me and bump!
> 
> I'm absolutely shattered! I guess I'm going to have to try sleep training but I really dont want to do controlled crying. I have to get this sorted before June though!
> 
> Serina - I hope your LO's get better soon.
> 
> Jue - You look great in your photo, I wish I looked that good after having Violet!
> 
> happy mum - Hope you feel better soon too.
> 
> Carol xx

we've been going through that with my little boy, seems to have stopped this week thankfully! been ignoring him!!! obviously checking ok first, unfortunatly contrlled crying does work as awful as it is!!!
congrats on the blue bump!!! mine measure 2 weeks ahead too, have big babies so its expected!!
good luck with sleep training!!


----------



## ClaireyF

lol and then it will be easter :D xxx


----------



## happy mum

ClaireyF said:


> lol and then it will be easter :D xxx

:rofl:
then i'll want it all the time to get baby moving on out!!!
poor bloke used!!:rofl:


----------



## ClaireyF

:rofl: does that actually work?? how on earth is it possible to have sexytime when 9months pregnant?? xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Hi ladies wont be on much my katie is really poorly her sats was down to 91 at docs today after nebuliser she was upto 98 been told if no better by teatime she will be admitted :( she cant talk much cos shes strugglering i hate seeing her like this :( i feel so useless her asthma asnt been bad for over a yr


----------



## happy mum

bit tricky, you can only see dh head over your bump!! lol!!
you on top best though...... if you can be bothered that is!!!! lol


----------



## happy mum

serina27 said:


> Hi ladies wont be on much my katie is really poorly her sats was down to 91 at docs today after nebuliser she was upto 98 been told if no better by teatime she will be admitted :( she cant talk much cos shes strugglering i hate seeing her like this :( i feel so useless her asthma asnt been bad for over a yr

:hugs: hope she gets better!!:hugs: poor little thing!


----------



## Baci

I hope she gets better soon Serina :hugs:


----------



## Cariad_bach

Carol Congrats on being team blue hun, and you get to have another scan lol. Hope your DD starts sleeping better soon for you hun xxxx


Serina hun your poor LO's arnt having a good time of it lately are they ... hope their all better soon hun xx

Nat Clare you guys seem more cheery this morning lol :rofl: how are you all feeling now ... Claire when do you go away for the weekend hun?


As some of you know i got my new pram today, went to test drive a few this morning in a little shop on Anglesey and got this one (well same make etc but mines more black) https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/productdisplayA_324_10751_-1__78927_10001_

Its great ... very big and takes up alot of room int he car (good job weve got a new bigger one because it would never have gone in our old car)

But because i cant drive and i live in the country i do alot of walking and i needed something really substantial lol , and the car seat has a base that stayes in the car so you just clip it out and in again .... after years of struggling with normal baby car seats i really wanted one of these.
It also has a carrycot and raincover etc so im happy :)


----------



## Cariad_bach

happy mum said:


> bit tricky, you can only see dh head over your bump!! lol!!
> you on top best though...... if you can be bothered that is!!!! lol

Just had to add... i cant be bothered already :rofl:


----------



## Jkelmum

Jue its lovely 
Katie is resting i have no idea how long steroids are meant to take to work but i really can see me spending it in hospital with her :(
This wkend was baby shoppin wkend in doncaster and lunch out guess it will have to wait till after our holidays as this is last wkend he as off until after our holidays i dont care tho only botherd about katie gettin well ....ethan seems ok today thank god and jakes wrapped up in bed feelin sorry for himself


----------



## happy mum

Cariad_bach said:


> happy mum said:
> 
> 
> bit tricky, you can only see dh head over your bump!! lol!!
> you on top best though...... if you can be bothered that is!!!! lol
> 
> Just had to add... i cant be bothered already :rofl:Click to expand...

 :rofl:
thank goodness its not just me!!

love the pram jue! i'm just sticking with my old ones, have got 3 though :rofl:
3 wheeler, single push, and double push. dh wouldn't let me get a new one!!

feel crap still, but sex always makes me laugh!!:rofl:


----------



## ClaireyF

Jue, i'm feeling much better, must be because Josh is kicking and also morning nookie lol, which has set BH again...Josh obviously doesn't think that his mother should still be having sex!! lol

i love the pram too jue :D atleast you got the more practical colour. i didn't think! I'm off to sunny Devon tonight and will be back sometime on Sunday and won't be on BnB at all over the weekend :( xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Claire hun like i said on facebook i only got the dark one because of my other kids wanting to clime in/on it lol, babies dont mucky things up ;)
Glad your feeling a bit better today hun, try and not stress this weekend, remember if you want to rant or moan you can always text or phone me xxx :hugs:

Nat i would have used my other pram but i only had one and all the kids have used it,
I had a double buggy for quite a while (because theres only a year between my first 2) but my pushchair had been used to death....for most of the winter its been in tho outdoor store room and the cats been sleeping in it so we had to get a new one lol.

Serina i really hope your kiddies pick up soon hun poor things, sending hugs xxxxx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

LM2104 said:


> Feel a bit silly now..:blush: Mines on the 6th Feb at 10.40, I just dont count that day, makes it seem sooner LOL! But yes I we are hopefully going to find out fingers crossed r u??

Don't feel silly...I want Feb 5th to come fast too, I can't wait! I am most definately going to find out! 6 more days!!!! Anyone wanna guess what I'm having? :happydance:


----------



## mrsholmes

:rofl::rofl:I agree claire how are u managing sexy time! my OH is def going to burst!

love the pram Jue!

another day off for me! been to see about a re-mortgage!

congrats Baci on team blue!

Where in Devon u going claire, I have a couple of friends down there


----------



## ClaireyF

:rofl: so am i the only one actually getting any ??? lol

Cath good luck remortgaging! its been a nightmare for us!! but i have found a good adviser and if you want his details i can PM then to you :D he has saved us nearly £200pm :D:D

We are going to Exeter, thats where my MIL lives so staying there for the weekend xx


----------



## Baci

Nice pram Jue!

I still havent bought a thing yet. I might have to go shopping soon! 

Carol xx


----------



## happy mum

Have a great weekend clare!! 

I think i'll get into baby mode after evie birthday when i know which set of clothes i'm getting rid of and can see what i need!, very little i imagine though. The double could do with a really good cleaning, looks way older than 18 months old!!! had a hammering!


----------



## nullaby

1cre8tivgrl said:


> LM2104 said:
> 
> 
> Feel a bit silly now..:blush: Mines on the 6th Feb at 10.40, I just dont count that day, makes it seem sooner LOL! But yes I we are hopefully going to find out fingers crossed r u??
> 
> Don't feel silly...I want Feb 5th to come fast too, I can't wait! I am most definately going to find out! 6 more days!!!! Anyone wanna guess what I'm having? :happydance:Click to expand...

My appt is the 5th too! seems like forever away even tho its so close:rofl::rofl:

lol clairey i seem to still be getting some:blush: have a great weekend :)


----------



## ClaireyF

Thank you lol i'm glad i'm not the only one getting some :D xx

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend!! xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

ClaireyF said:


> Thank you lol i'm glad i'm not the only one getting some :D xx
> 
> Hope everyone has a lovely weekend!! xx


You to hun, take it easy xxx


----------



## mrsholmes

my friends live in dawish which isn't far, its a good night out in exter, although thats not much use now! lol

I went to lloyds today to test the water have a FA booked next week!


----------



## amber20

Have a good weekend everyone!!!


----------



## Hunnyx10

hiya ladies i am still around but been very busy

things are going as i thought they would as i am being treated for gestational diabetes again, but at least its being done earlier than last time

other than that i have my gender scan on wednesday, and im fairly sure its going to come up boy but we are secretly hoping girl, but of course i dont mind either just glad its going well this time

beanie is moving and kicking now and its a great feeling


----------



## BabeeAngel

Hi Girls,
I'm still on team yellow... for now anyway, I'm getting too curious, and would really like to know....


----------



## happy mum

good luck with your scan hunney!!


----------



## kittiekat

Hope everyone is doing well this weekend. I am tired and bored today, mainly because I have a lecture to write about a topic I am not really interested in lol.

Is anyone else having difficulty sleeping at night? It's not becuase i am uncomfortable, but just that I tend to wake up around 2ish and then just can't get back off to sleep. Even after getting up to go to the toilet I can usually slip back off to sleep but when I reach the 2 o'clock mark I've had it!

Think I must be starting with stretch marks too as i am constantly feeling itchy on my belly...........oh well better get use to the idea lol.

Less than two weeks to go to my scan now.....I really can't wait, I am so looking forward to it. Good luck with yours hunny.


----------



## BabeeAngel

kittiekat said:


> Hope everyone is doing well this weekend. I am tired and bored today, mainly because I have a lecture to write about a topic I am not really interested in lol.
> 
> Is anyone else having difficulty sleeping at night? It's not becuase i am uncomfortable, but just that I tend to wake up around 2ish and then just can't get back off to sleep. Even after getting up to go to the toilet I can usually slip back off to sleep but when I reach the 2 o'clock mark I've had it!
> 
> Think I must be starting with stretch marks too as i am constantly feeling itchy on my belly...........oh well better get use to the idea lol.
> 
> Less than two weeks to go to my scan now.....I really can't wait, I am so looking forward to it. Good luck with yours hunny.

I have the same thing with sleeping at night... not sure if it's quite 2 am as i don't have a clock in the bedroom, but it's been driving me insane.


----------



## happy mum

Yeah me too!!! i was awake from 3 am this am, gave up about 4am and came downstairs.
5am portland babies is on so watched that then went back to bed for an hour!
only consolation is we'll be well prepared for when baby arrives!!


----------



## LM2104

:rofl: Claire you make me laugh... my OH seems to get none for a while then quite a bit... poor blokes really confused!!

Hope everyone is feeling ok. I seem to have had a growth spurt on my bump with a few people commenting that i look bigger than 20 weeks... dont know whether to be pleased or offended!


----------



## Jkelmum

Hi girls we are home ive updated in https://www.babyandbump.com/kids-teenagers/95114-they-may-admit-my-daughter-2.html :(
But on a good note 20 wks tday :) half way xxx


----------



## happy mum

Happy 20 weeks Serina!!!


----------



## Jkelmum

Thanks :) 4 wks tday until viable and 4wks tomorrow till we go to weymouth


----------



## mrsholmes

hope shes ok serina x


----------



## nullaby

hunny ill keep my fingers crossed for you (and me) :rofl: gl hon!

grats on 20 serina and hope your little one gets well soon

hope all is having a great weekend, I had a horrible day at work today, but will relax all day tomorrow :sleep: take care all xx


----------



## Hunnyx10

Yay I'm 20 weeks today too only 18 weeks left yay


----------



## happy mum

Hunnyx10 said:


> Yay I'm 20 weeks today too only 18 weeks left yay

:happydance:
congrats!!
I keep thinking that! i'm 22 weeks today, that means if i have my 37week induction, its only 15 weeks to go!!:shock:
OMG!!! :baby:
:happydance:

and if i go early like i did with Dylan at 36 weeks thats 14 weeks to go!!! double OMG!!! i'm not ready!!!


----------



## mrsholmes

omg time is going so quick! whats everyone up to? im doing my registered managers work, VERY boring and eating!


----------



## happy mum

hmmm, watching big cook little cook, with the kids!!! ha ha!! intellectual me!!!
went swimming this am with kids, wore them out!!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Hi all,

Hunny good luck at your scan hun, not long to go now, i will be thinking girly thoughts for you xx

Serina happy 20 weeks hun, hows your LO's doing today?

nullaby i will be thinking girly thoughts for you to hun xx


Leanne hun be pleased ... its like being told you have big boobs or a big smile :rofl: xxxx

Nat how are you doing today hun?

Cath hows the studying?

Ive been doing bits of baby shopping....brought my first bottle today, altho i will be breast feeding ive always expressed for emergencies so i need to get a few bottles in :)


----------



## mrsholmes

its crap! im a little annoyed ive got to do it, cos ive got a degree in the subject but its law now, really want to get it done in time for June

How many bottles do u think I need? hopefully I will also be bf??!!

Swimming sounds good Nat, how old does a baby need to be b4 it can go swimming?? x


----------



## tweeny17

i all my baby is due 5th june i am so excited i can't wait x


----------



## mrsholmes

hiya!!! im cath xx


----------



## happy mum

mrsholmes said:


> its crap! im a little annoyed ive got to do it, cos ive got a degree in the subject but its law now, really want to get it done in time for June
> 
> How many bottles do u think I need? hopefully I will also be bf??!!
> 
> Swimming sounds good Nat, how old does a baby need to be b4 it can go swimming?? x

i took both mine at about 6 weeks old, i think you can take them earlier. but i wait till had their 6 week check with dr, and of course have to wait till you've stopped post birth bleeding. they so love water, its great o take them early then they are never affraid of water, i dunked them under too!!! he he!!


hi JUe, still full of cold but feel better. got a headache so having a sit down, let dh clear up dinner stuff. got my bp check at 10.30 tomorrow so hopefully down a bit. then scan at 3.40. felt bb move today more. its just hoping heart is ok. wish they'd of just let me walk around a bit drink some water and do it again instead of making me worry for a week, not good for my bp no wonder its up. could do with it checked after scan!!
how are you?? sounds like you're getting well organised!!

welcome tweeny!!!!!


----------



## LM2104

Cariad_bach said:


> Leanne hun be pleased ... its like being told you have big boobs or a big smile :rofl: xxx
> 
> LOL! Talking of boobs tho... Those of you who have little ones already, how much did your boobs grow? I went and got measured the other day and am already a 40E... how big are they going to be by the end?!
> 
> Cath I know how you feel, I'm taking my accountancy exams and the course finishes in June but if I've failed my exam the retake is on my due date :dohh:
> 
> Hi Tweeny and congrats!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Hi tweeny and welcome xx

Cath i had about5/6 little bottles last time but only because i was to lazy to sterlize and i only used 1 a day max (normally i would express only when i got really full and my boobs felt like they were going to blow up but my LO was asleep and i couldn't stand the pain any more!)

Anyway id express once a day, let my other LO's have a go at feeding baby once she was awake and then wash the bottle but then sterilize them all together about once a week.

Leanne my boobs are growing to, its great, after 3 kids all of which were breast fed i didnt really have any boobs left :dohh: it now looks like ive had a boob job :)

Nat i hope all goes well tomorow hun, like you say with all the worry of the 2nd scan its no wonder your BP's a little high, they should really do it Tuesday once youve had the good news and carmd down.
Hope your going to update us as soon as your home hun xxxxx


----------



## Hunnyx10

welcome tweeny


----------



## BabeeAngel

Welcome Tweeny!

I'll be 24 weeks tomorrow! God i can't wait to go on maternit leave....


----------



## happy mum

got clare text no is will let her know to pass on incase i get waylayed shopping!!! lol!!
don't get out much without kids so may take advantage!! XX


----------



## Hunnyx10

yay we have loads of snow lol


----------



## ClaireyF

happy mum said:


> got clare text no is will let her know to pass on incase i get waylayed shopping!!! lol!!
> don't get out much without kids so may take advantage!! XX

I think i know what your on about...good luck today hun and enjoy shopping :D xxx


----------



## ClaireyF

Woohoo!! i have moved along another ticker box :D :happydance: xxx


----------



## tink

:hugs: Morning girls!Hope you are all ok x
woohoo! so glad this weekends work is over,i'm on nights for a month,although it doesnt make much difference because i'm not sleeping well anyway,its just getting harder to keep up because i work on a 26 bed medical admissions unit and they come in from A&E or GP and then we do all the observations and taking bloods and then they get seen by docs ,tthen we,the healthcare assistants ,have to take them on beds and chairs for xrays(yes all thru the night!)or up to the wards when a bed becomes available.As well as toileting and care in between!!
I wont be working any longer than i have to!:rofl:
At the moment i just feel sooo bunged up and uncomfortable,i need to go:blush: iygwim?Ive been taking fybogel and drinking fluids and eating fruit for england!But just getting lots of wind!!!:blush:
And my 14 yr old son is being a pain in the arse!!:hissy:
BUT i dont care cos i've got my 20 scan on wed morning!:rofl::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jkelmum

Morning all 
I am hating this snow grr its freezin my chest hurts and all kids are off school


----------



## Baci

Hi everyone,

Just back inside in the warm after taking my DD out in the garden for the first time in the snow. I'm not sure if she liked it or not. She wanted to go outside but then once in the snow she wanted to come inside again. But every time I took her inside she wanted to go out again! I'm not surprised though as the snow was up to her knees!

I finally started buying some bits this weekend. Got a Tommee Tippee electric steriliser in Mothercare for £24.99 and it came with £19 worth of bottles. Am planning to BF, but am hoping to express. I think I might go for an electric pump this time round though. Also bought some vests, sleepsuits and a little blue and white cardigan :happydance:

Also checked out the Phil&Teds double pushchair while I was there. Am very tempted but my DH says I have to sell our Quinny Buzz as we dont have room for 3 pushchairs (we also have a cheapy buggy). Does anyone have any ideas how much it might be worth? It's just the pushchair in bright red (no car seat or carry cot).



LM2104 said:


> LOL! Talking of boobs tho... Those of you who have little ones already, how much did your boobs grow? I went and got measured the other day and am already a 40E... how big are they going to be by the end?!

I was a 36D before I got pregnant with Violet and whilst breastfeeding I went up to a 34G!

Welcome Tweeny :wave:

Serina - I hope you feel better soon.

Carol xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Hi all, 
Clare its nice to see you back hun, how was your weekend?
Congrats on going up another box ... it means i will too in a few days lol :happydance:

Carol it sounds like you had tuns of snow hun, weve not had any :(
Sounds like you've got the baby shopping under control xx

Tink you take it easy hun, sounds like you've alot on your plate right now xx

Serina how are your LO's now? all better?

Twyla i cant believe your 24 weeks tomorow, wow xx

Nat im thinking of you today hun, hope all goes well xxx


----------



## Baci

Cariad_bach said:


> Carol it sounds like you had tuns of snow hun, weve not had any :(
> Sounds like you've got the baby shopping under control xx

Hi Jue,

We've had about 6-8 inches of snow here and it's still snowing! DH is at home too as there are no buses or trains running into London. 

Not quite sure about having the baby shopping under control. I only started on Saturday! I had been saving some of Violet's clothes but I guess I won't be needing those now. I guess I should keep them for a little while though just in case the sonographer made a mistake!

Carol xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Carol i have that problem .... after having 2 girls i had loads of girly baby stuff saved but my little boys baby clothes are all winter stuff (he was a November baby) and they arnt in the best of condition so im having to get it all in again....

...i hope the stenographer didn't get mine wrong because i spent half of the weekend going through the loft and bagging up all my saved girly stuff (other than a few sentimental outfits i will keep for ever) and my OH is right now taking the bags to a charity shop .... if the scan was wrong i will have a fit lol :dohh:


----------



## ClaireyF

lucky you Baci with all that snow!! we had some but not enough for me not to go to work :( i kept getting out of bed in the night just to check lol.

Jue, i am still absolutely fuming about the weekend. its really starting to worry me and can't sleep at night, which is no good for me or baby Josh. i have booked a week off work starting the 16th Feb so hopefully i will have a relaxing week off :D xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Id be bloody furious to if i was you hun :hissy: :hugs:

You really deserve a nice week of so you can have a little R & R and do a bit of baby shopping lol xxxxxx


----------



## ClaireyF

lol no more baby shopping for me :( we have everything except for the cot and nappies now. Well, we certainly won't be going down to see MIL as often now! costs us about £60-70 of petrol and thats money that isn't going to be spent on that. she really infuriates me!! i assume she wants to come up straight after josh is born but i'm not letting her, she winds me up and tact isn't her strong point! she isn't coming into my house to tell me how to look after my little boy. sorry for the rant, i have cut it short.. i could have carried on forever :muaha: she's not going to see Josh as much as she would like, but thats her own fault for not letting us save money every month WITCH!!! xx


----------



## Baci

We certainly have had a lot of snow here! We live next to a small green and there are already 2 snowmen built and a few kids out there having snowball fights. I'm guessing most of the schools around here are closed today. And it's still snowing at the moment!

I suspect my DH is hoping the trains aren't running tomorrow either!


----------



## happy mum

Hi all , back from bp check. it was better so thats good. Mw checked hb, she said it was good so she doesn't think i should worry, any way i'll be off to scan soon, as its 40 mins away, then a bit of retail therapy!!! dh can feed, bath and put kids to bed for a change i need abreak!!
so clare what happened at the weekend??? MIl are always a pain, i see mine about 3 times a year and thats enough!! although its the FIL thats worse!!


----------



## ClaireyF

Nats, I have facebooked you so as not to bore everyone else lol good luck at the scan and enjoy your shopping :D xx


----------



## amber20

good luck at the scan!!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Glad all went well at the check up Nat hun, cant wait for scan news xxx


Clare i cant believe you have everything lol, i cant even find summer clothes to buy yet, ita all winter stuff!
(hun as your your MIL i dont know what to say ..... i hate all my in-laws and i really dont blame you for feeling how you do xx)


----------



## Hunnyx10

hope all went well at the scan


----------



## ClaireyF

Jue i bought that joblot of clothes 200+ which will see him through til he's 1year old :D i have spotted a bumbo that i may get for £12 :D i can't wait to start decorating the nursery but i will have to wait until we have had our visitors at the end of Feb and then maybe after we have been away in March i could start :D xxx


----------



## happy mum

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Scan went well!!!!:happydance:
I have a happy but naughty baby!!
it was still all scrunched up at the bottom hiding, so they got a more experienced sonographer to get little monkey. Anyway she did it with ease and all was good!!

such a releif!!! so pleased!!:happydance:

thankyou everyone for caring means alot!!:hugs:


----------



## ClaireyF

so glad everything went perfectly :D xxx


----------



## Cariad_bach

:happydance: Nat hun im soooo pleased :happydance: :happydance: 

Aww is sounds like you have one uncooperative little baby tho ... good luck when he/shes born :rofl: (joking hun)
You must be so relieved hun :hugs:
I take it your still team yellow until your private scan.




Claire you HAVE to get a Bumbo! i didnt have one for my first 2 kiddies but borrowed one for my last and it was brill, she used it alot and she loved it, she sat in it for feeding, days out on a picnic on the beach etc, watching tv or me wash up and hover ... she really loved it.
Where are you off to in March?


----------



## happy mum

Thanks!! yeah still yellow till 27thfeb!! it was very hard not to ask especially as i was on my own, but i can't lie to save my life, so i didn't!!!
I have a bumbo too, my kids sat up pretty early so didn't use mine that much, but was good for a couple months!! and if having more than 1 child it is always used again!! glad i got purple not pink for my little girl!!


----------



## Jkelmum

Glad your scan went well xxx


----------



## mrsholmes

ClaireyF said:


> lol no more baby shopping for me :( we have everything except for the cot and nappies now. Well, we certainly won't be going down to see MIL as often now! costs us about £60-70 of petrol and thats money that isn't going to be spent on that. she really infuriates me!! i assume she wants to come up straight after josh is born but i'm not letting her, she winds me up and tact isn't her strong point! she isn't coming into my house to tell me how to look after my little boy. sorry for the rant, i have cut it short.. i could have carried on forever :muaha: she's not going to see Josh as much as she would like, but thats her own fault for not letting us save money every month WITCH!!! xx

have I missed something? what happened??!!!?

glad the scan went well Nat xx how ur resisting still on which team I dont understand your will power!!!!!!


----------



## ClaireyF

Jue, we are going to Dolgellau. i have a nain and taid that live in a big house and have a holiday flat so they said that me, paul and the dog could go for a week for free :D (they aren't really my nain and taid, they are my little cousins grandparents but they seem to have adopted me) The bumbo for sale is an aqua one so that is a unisex colour isn't it?? i will definitely get it. they are so expensive brand new! xx


----------



## ClaireyF

Cath, DH pays the mortgage on his mothers house and half owns it with her. we wanted to release so equity from it to put in our house and cut the total mortgage payments by atleast £150pm until June and then atleast £200+ after that. but she has said no and i have been ranting and poor Jue and Nats have had to listen to me :hugs: thats a shortened and more calm version of the situation lol xx


----------



## happy mum

Thanks Cath!! i think its because DH so badly wanted to wait that i know i've got my own way so have to at least meet half way for household harmony! Also i think it will make 4d so much more excitng, taking my mum and kids too. and its on evies bday so it'll be a special day. Also it means i have another 3and half weeks of guessing, which i thinks fun too!! LOL!!


----------



## mrsholmes

what a mare claire! my friend is having her MIL stayin as soon as she goes into labour......and shes not sure how long they are staying, hope u work something out with that!


----------



## Jkelmum

My mil is coming when i hit 38 wks until a wk after the birth but only as i have nobody to have the kids while i am in labour and she lives over 300 miles away z


----------



## mrsholmes

at least shes helping ! not long till ur scan now serina!!!!!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Claire aqua is deffo unisex, its the colour one i borrowed and hope to borrow again lol, i was just looking at them on Ebay and there sooo expensive, you can get trays for them now to.
A trip to Dolgellau will do you the world of good hun xxx

Aww Nat your special scan day sounds fantastic, a real family day out. I bet your really excited xxx

If my MIL comes anyway near me when im in labour i will go mad ... she wouldn't anyway lol, shes not a kiddie person and although we only visit her a few times a year (she never comes to our house) she usually starts dropping hints for us to leave after a hour or so!


----------



## mrsholmes

lol Im lucky mines nice!

ive just got one off ebay for £20 happy with that as ill prob make most of that back when I re-sell it next year! lol


----------



## LouiseClare

Evening girls, I don't post on here very often, although I'm on here most days. I first felt my little one on Friday, I was so excited, the movement is regular now, i'm sat here feeling it moving, it's so lovely. 
I'm starting to panic a little bit because most people seem to have bought bits and pieces for when the baby is born, but we haven't got anything.
We got a 21 week scan on 13th Feb, hopefully we will be able to find out what the sex is. 

I just really wanted to pop on here and say hello.


----------



## mrsholmes

hello!! im cathx


----------



## Hunnyx10

hello and welcome louiseclare im Hunny


----------



## BabeeAngel

24 weeks today! that makes me viable right?

Welcome LouiseClare!


----------



## happy mum

Hi louise clare, don'tworry you've got ages to get stuff!! if your finding out the sex at scan you may as well wait for that so you know what colour your buying!!X

congrats bebeangel on reaching 24 weeks!! i've got another 12 days to wait!


----------



## Hunnyx10

congrats at reaching 24 weeks

aaaaaaahhhh im so excited as gender scan is tomorrow lol


----------



## ClaireyF

congratulations babeeangel!! 11 days to go for me :D 

Cath i used to like my MIL until this weekend! 

Nats, Your ticker has moved along a box :happydance: mine moved yesterday :D

Welcome Louiseclare :D

Jue, i am really looking forward to going on holiday, i know the weather won't be great but it will be mine and Pauls last holiday without a little one. probably do plenty of walking/waddling over the week...I'll be 28w by then :happydance: xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Clare you never no, early March the weather can be lovely, last year end of fed/early March we were all working ourside re-painting our house and i have piccies of us wearing t-shirts so fingers crossed for this year :)

Yay Twyla congrats on being Viable hun, i cant wait to get there ... i know it dosnt guarantee anything at all but its a mile stone :)

LouiseClare don't panic about not having stuff hun, youve plenty of time and the weathers much nicer for shopping in spring,
I think your scans the same day as Kats (fri 13th lol) hopefully it will be a really lucky day for you both xx

Hunny good luck for tomorow hun, what times your scan? is it Tinks scan tomorow too?


Cath i keep buying thinks thinking of re-selling next year lol, arnt you going to have anymore after this one hun? i know this is my last ... im sending OH for the snip this Autumn lol xxxx

Nat congrats on moving up a box ... i wish mine would move, my kids keep asking me every day what flower im on and there getting board now so i cant wait to see there faces when i tell them its moved lol xxxx


----------



## happy mum

:happydance::happydance:
up a box!!!

Knowing you clare a week away means...:sex::sex: :rofl:

:rofl: i'm only jealous i don't feel like it.... well Dh is:rofl::rofl:

Jue and Cath i'm thinking the same as this is my last, it'll all be sold on, i was thinking of doing an NCT sale they seem really popular, i've fell out with ebay mainly as my paypal never worked arghhhh!!!

good luck with gender scan hunney!!!


----------



## Cariad_bach

happy mum said:


> :rofl: i'm only jealous i don't feel like it.... well Dh is:rofl::rofl:

My OH is Jealous to :rofl:
I just cant do it (literally :rofl: ) i keep telling him my body's busy doing other things :rofl: :rofl:

Nat i sold some stuff on Ebay last week for the first time in a year, i hate the fact that sellers cant leave negs now, gives buyers to much power for blackmail ... then again i hate it as a buyer when people dont feel able to leave a neg for a bad seller in case they get one back,
Ebay is good sometimes but other times i wish id never heard of it :hissy:
I might try saving all my stuff and doing a car boot stall in the summer when Babys 1 year old ... all the kids can have a go at selling there stuff to, i used to do it as a kids but i spent everything i made on more junk to take home :dohh:


----------



## ClaireyF

:rofl: Thanks Nats!!! i told Dh that he should think himself lucky since all the OHs of you ladies aint getting any lol!

Good luck Hunny with the scan :D 

I read last night that my baby boy is now 11inches long head to toe, its a very wierd feeling being able to feel his outline when i press on my tummy but it seems so real and this excitment is still growing!!!

I'm hoping to keep all our baby things for a few more years yet, we would love more kids...not decided how many yet though :D

Is it just me or has time starting going a lot quicker now?? only 15.5weeks till i leave work :wohoo: x


----------



## Cariad_bach

I recon time will start to fly now springs comming (yes it is spring weather again here lol)
Soon be Pancake day lol xxx


----------



## Jkelmum

Dont start on pankcakes again lol


----------



## happy mum

:rofl::rofl: pancakes again!!! gonna be sick of by the time pancake day comes!!:rofl:

Jue, yeah i'm def thinking carboot or Nct sale had enough of e bay already!!:hissy:

My Dh keeps trying to suggest hankey pankey, i told him i need at least 3 hrs notice a, nice meal , time to myself to get ready, romancing.... etc.... he glazes over and gives up..:rofl: working on getting an overnight babysitter, i need to sleep first then may be up to it in the am, far too knackered!! seems unnessessarily exertive right now!!!:rofl: sleep is far more appealing!!!


----------



## ClaireyF

:rofl: :rofl: wont he romance you on Valentines night?? xx


----------



## happy mum

ClaireyF said:


> :rofl: :rofl: wont he romance you on Valentines night?? xx

:rofl: thats the plan!!! it'll be like i'm a virgin!!!:rofl::rofl: won't know what to do!!! well unless i have an energy injection it'll be him making the effort!!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## happy mum

happy mum said:


> ClaireyF said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: wont he romance you on Valentines night?? xx
> 
> :rofl: thats the plan!!! it'll be like i'm a virgin!!!:rofl::rofl: won't know what to do!!! well unless i have an energy injection it'll be him making the effort!!:rofl::rofl:Click to expand...


Don't think it'll take long either!!!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## ClaireyF

:rofl: :rofl: you make me laugh!!! x


----------



## mrsholmes

happy mum said:


> ClaireyF said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: wont he romance you on Valentines night?? xx
> 
> :rofl: thats the plan!!! it'll be like i'm a virgin!!!:rofl::rofl: won't know what to do!!! well unless i have an energy injection it'll be him making the effort!!:rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl: u make me laugh 2

no work for me today cos of the snow:happydance:do have to work from home tho.....

Jue- I would only like one, people always say I will change my mind but I haven't so far! 

congrats twyla xx

ebay gets on my nerves to, they ended a load of my listings early cos I wrote 'as new'!


----------



## LouiseClare

Ooohhh when's Pancake Day?


----------



## mrsholmes

not sure Jue know tho!:happydance:

Id love some but cant make them!:hissy:


----------



## ClaireyF

pancake day is 24th Feb :D 3weeks today :happydance:

ebay sent us a warning once about writing 'as new' soooo frustrating coz you see it all over other listings!! xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Cath i know alot of people who only want one and never change their minds ... i dont know why people insist other will change their minds all the time, were all diffrent :hugs:

LouiseClare its not until Feb 24th but a few of us have been indulging early lol


----------



## Cariad_bach

ClaireyF said:


> ebay sent us a warning once about writing 'as new' soooo frustrating coz you see it all over other listings!! xx

:rofl: did they ... OMG i never got one but everyone does it!!

It winds me up when people put "i will not be held responsible for things lost in the post" bla bla bla because by Law in the UK they are fully responsible whether they like it or not!!

What kind of stuff do you sell hun?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Just popping in to say good morning to everyone, I'm getting excited, only 2 more days now!!! :Yipee:


----------



## mrsholmes

morning! bet ur excited!!!!

It does my head in too cos ur insured up to £3o odd pound with first class. I have made loads of money on ebay in the past tho!

I think OH may change his mind tho about another one!lol

I really want pancakes!!!!!! how do I make them............?


----------



## Jkelmum

*Thats it pancakes are banned from this thread *:rofl: ive just eaten two:blush: with golden syrup cos i have no oranges left ...8 days until my scan its gettin closer:happydance: but still seems so far away


----------



## Jkelmum

mrsholmes said:


> morning! bet ur excited!!!!
> 
> It does my head in too cos ur insured up to £3o odd pound with first class. I have made loads of money on ebay in the past tho!
> 
> I think OH may change his mind tho about another one!lol
> 
> I really want pancakes!!!!!! how do I make them............?

Egg milk plain flour mix them up and fry dont ask measurements i dont measure lmao google u should get a decent recpie


----------



## mrsholmes

I haven't got eggs:hissy: tesco shopping was supposed to be delivered today but got cancelled!


----------



## ClaireyF

its snowing :happydance: i just asked the boss if we could go home but he said no :( it was worth a try! 

Jue we just sell our stuff that we dont need anymore, i'm going to put a load of clothes on at the weekend and Paul is having a sort through his DVDs xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Lol Cath poor you, ask a neighbour for some :rofl: i dont know exact measurements either, i just know where it comes to in the jug if you know what i mean .....and Serina you cant ban Pancake talk ... our growing LO's need them and we have to let them have when they need :rofl:

Morning Rhonda hun, not long now :happydance:

Clare shame your boss wont let you go home ... cry at him and blame hormones!!


----------



## mrsholmes

evil boss!:grr:I agree start crying say ur nervous driving in snow

I could go to the coop which is around the corner but im too lazy! lol aso to ask a neighbour id have to get dressed and leave the house........

btw ive never heard of oranges I always put lemon on them


----------



## ClaireyF

yeah i always put lemons on them too

Not long until your year aniversary now Cath :D

I wish i could say im scared on the roads but the council have cleared all the roads and salted...nasty council!! lol


----------



## Jkelmum

Oranges are my pregnant fruit can never get enough while pregnant lol ive eaten 5 tday ..i seem to be starving all day ...yesturday i ate my tea twice today ive eaten 2 toast with half tin tomamtoes bowl of cerial and 5 oranges and 2 pankcakes also text chris to bring me a big mac on his way home lmao


----------



## mrsholmes

im going to have to have some lunch now all this food talk! ive eaten toast, bacon sandwich, biscuit and 3 cups of tea!

bloody council wont do work when u want them too! I know the year has gone soooo quick! are u doing anything special?


----------



## Cariad_bach

Ive always had oranges on mine ... i guess its what your brought up with, my and my Brother both hates Lemons as kids so mum gave us oranges and so i give my kids oranges :)

There used to be a shop in a town near me called Caernarfon and it was a Pancake shop .... you could get every topping you can dream of except oranges lol


----------



## ClaireyF

Serina, atleast your pregnancy food is healthy!! i can't get enough of galaxy bars! xx


----------



## Jkelmum

I cant stand chocolate at the moment lol


----------



## Cariad_bach

Lucky you ... i keep telling the kids im going to give birth to a chocolate bar if i carry on .... roll on Easter ;)


----------



## mrsholmes

im liking club biscuits at the moment!


----------



## kittiekat

Hi all,

Congrats on the all clear with your scan nat, I was hoping it would be good news for you.

Louiseclare we have our scans on the same day! I can't wait to find out so I can finally go shopping, like u I haven't got anything yet..... What do u think you r having or hoping to have??


----------



## kittiekat

Anyone heard how hunnys scan went?


----------



## happy mum

My 22weeks scan picture!!!!


----------



## happy mum

Our pancake inspired snowman!!!!
we like to call him flopsy!!:rofl:


----------



## Cariad_bach

Kat i think Hunnys scans tomorow same as Tinks 
Not long until you can start shopping hun xxx

Nat hun your kiddies are gorgeous :cloud9: they look like their having a great time in the snow and in your scan pic your LO looks so cute


----------



## happy mum

Thanks.. I love em!!!, pleased with scan pic this time even if they are £5 which i still think is ridiculous!!!
yeah i think hunneys scan is tomorrow!


----------



## Jkelmum

Great scan pic glad all went well 
hugs serina x


----------



## mrsholmes

lush Nat! they look so happy!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Blooming heck Nat £5 is silly money .... talk about making unfair profits!

Mine are £2 but at my 20 week scan the bloke doing the scan just printed it and gave it to me because he said he didn't think it was fair to charge.

There one off pics tho so you have to have them really don't you.


----------



## ClaireyF

aww cute scan pic and great pic of your kids playing in the snow, they are lovely :D xxx


----------



## mrsholmes

they are £3 with me! silly!


----------



## happy mum

Cariad_bach said:


> Blooming heck Nat £5 is silly money .... talk about making unfair profits!
> 
> Mine are £2 but at my 20 week scan the bloke doing the scan just printed it and gave it to me because he said he didn't think it was fair to charge.
> 
> There one off pics tho so you have to have them really don't you.

Yeah my DH thought i shouldn't of got another pic but i couldn't bear not to. i look at it all the time though, its pinned to the fridge,..... get my moneys worth!!


----------



## LM2104

Hi everyone, Our hospital just asks for a donation for photos, I put in £2 last time I think.

I have a craving for oranges too and orange juice!

Scan on Friday!!!! I am so excited!!!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Morning girls :hugs:

Hunny .... Tink good luck for your scans today :happydance: cant wait to hear how you get on xxxxxx

Leanne not long till yours hun xxxx


----------



## Baci

Morning everyone!

Debating whether to try and go out today. It's Violet's favourite toddler group this morning but the pavements are still really icy and there is still a lot of snow around and I'm worried about falling over. I suspect it might be cancelled anyway.

Here's a photo of Violet in the snow from Monday. Not posted a picture before so I hope this works!

Good luck to Hunny and Tink today!

Baci xx
 



Attached Files:







violet.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## LouiseClare

kittiekat said:


> Louiseclare we have our scans on the same day! I can't wait to find out so I can finally go shopping, like u I haven't got anything yet..... What do u think you r having or hoping to have??

Hi Kittiekat

I think i'm having a girl, so does DH. If i'm honest I would like a boy, but I certainly wouldn't be disapointed if it was a girl. I've had a couple of dreams about giving birth to a little girl, although I must admit, I love the idea of dressing up a little girl and doing her hair.

What are you hoping for? My appointment is at 3.15, I will be posting on here as soon as I get back from the hospital.

Louise x


----------



## ClaireyF

Good luck Louise :D i was convinced that i was having a little girl but he turns out to be a little boy :D xx

Good luck Kittiekat :hugs: xxx


----------



## ClaireyF

Hows the snow today Cath? it said on the radio that theres still alot of school closed down there. 

Our snow is melting now :( and looks like its going to rain!

I am feeling quite emotional today...don't know why! i just want to cry! i think its the midweek blues, can't wait for the weekend! xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

ClaireyF said:


> I am feeling quite emotional today...don't know why! i just want to cry! i think its the midweek blues, can't wait for the weekend! xx


Aww hugs hun :hugs: :hugs:

Carol thats a lovely piccie hun, Violet looks so cute bless her xx

Louise its not long now until you find out hun xxxx


----------



## LM2104

Good luck Louise, I'm convinced I'm having a girl so is my OH's daughter, she will be gutted if she gets a brother bless her!

Claire I get like that too, last weekend I was having a good cry over nothing at all! At the moment am just constantly starving tho... I finish one meal and start planning the next LOL!

My cot and mattress has just been delivered, I'm really pleased with it, cant wait to do more shopping at the weekend


----------



## Cariad_bach

:cry: God im all hormonal and crying now ... i didn't see any TV this morning and i just read in the Chatter but that Jade's going to die from her cancer.
https://uk.news.yahoo.com/21/20090204/tuk-jade-devastated-as-cancer-spreads-6323e80.html

I wasn't a fan of the girl if im honest altho shes probably very nice but know one deserves this ... shes so young and he little boys are only 4 and 5 :cry:

God that poor girl and her poor kiddies ... i wouldn't want to leave my kids, i want to see them grow up and have kids of their own .... at that age (well at all ages) they need their mum :cry:

Sorry guys it just really upset me .... makes me realise how lucky i am.
I don't have any money etc but i have my health and my family is healthy and thats what really matters xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ClaireyF

Poor Jade, i didn't have much time for her as she wound me up, but like Jue says no one deserves this. her poor little lads, i lost my mum at 5 and wouldn't wish it on anyone :cry:


----------



## ClaireyF

btw happy 22w Jue :D xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

ClaireyF said:


> btw happy 22w Jue :D xx

Thanks hun :hugs: 2 weeks till viable and 5 weeks till 3rd tri, and about 18 weeks until Jamies here :happydance:


----------



## ClaireyF

wow isn't it exciting!! 10 days until i'm viable :D and it can't come soon enough! thats something to celebrate on Valentines day lol xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Hi girls 
hope we are all ok 
poor Jade :(
Feeling sad today not felt baby for 3 days but found heartbeat straight away at 154bmp so i know all is ok guessin he/she is just in funny postion 
katie went back to school tday i left 101 instructions with teachers and said i will get her at a moments notice if she wants to come home i feel so useless her bein at school not knowin if shes ok ...i cried loads when i got home and i am crying again now as i rang school to be told shes fine i should be happy but its hard to have her away from me after a episode of asthma i am the same everytime but worse this time must be my hormones


----------



## ClaireyF

:hugs: serina, i think it must be one of those days for feeling down. i feel down, but for no reason. try not to worry about your little girl, the school would let you know if she needed to come back home. glad you found the hb straight away, i didn't feel my baby move for 48hrs last week and when i went in to hospital they told me he was kicking towards the inside so wouldn't be felt at this stage xxx


----------



## ClaireyF

Anyone know where Nats is today? its strange i haven't seen her post anything today xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

ClaireyF said:


> Anyone know where Nats is today? its strange i haven't seen her post anything today xx

I was thinking that this morning, not like her to be so quiet! hope shes ok


----------



## Cariad_bach

Shes been on Facebook about 10 mins ago so hopfully she will be along soon xx


----------



## happy mum

ClaireyF said:


> Anyone know where Nats is today? its strange i haven't seen her post anything today xx

:hi:
i'm back!!!
ah thanks for missing me!!
Had to go to the bank this am and have it out with them!! I put money in the machine instead of queueing up on fri at 3pm , put cash in as due dd's that go out on mon so didn't want to bounce them. Anyway they didn't open machine till monday and i got 4 lots of bank charges. not a happy girl!!:hissy:
so i went in armed with my proof of payments and they reimbersed me, a little:cry: tooo!!! well i am pregnant!!! bloody banks!!!
my mum had kids for me for an hour then she did lunch, rude to refuse!!! and its a rare occasion!! so happy again!!:happydance:

so sounds like we're all a bit emotional today!! i feel cried out, cried loads yesterday too about money etc! 
anyway i've got a grip again, kids asleep so i can have a little catch up!!


----------



## happy mum

Cariad_bach said:


> Shes been on Facebook about 10 mins ago so hopfully she will be along soon xx

Caught me i looked on facebook first!!!:rofl:
nowhere to hide!!!
congrats on 22weeks JUe!!


----------



## Cariad_bach

:rofl: You cant hide from us hun :rofl:

Glad you soted things with the bank hun, sounds like it was a nightmare, good you mum could help out with the kiddies tho :hugs:


----------



## ClaireyF

:happydance: glad everything is fine!! i was going to text you but didn't want to look like a stalker lol :friends: xx


----------



## happy mum

Thers such a lot of bad news at the moment, its so upsetting reading all these sad stories, feel like crying again.:cry:
i need to stay away from second tri at the moment, nice to read happy birth stories in third tri. just want everyone to be well and have their much wanted babies, its so not fair!!:cry:
my money worries seem silly in comparrison.
We had a take away on sat night as atreat,... naughty but nice!!! my fortune cookie said my "health would be my wealth" is it wrong to want a bit of both!!!:rofl: i was abit diasappointed but then health is better than wealth!!


----------



## ClaireyF

i know theres so much bad news, i thought we were passed this when we got out of 1st tri :( i can't imagine what emz and Dona are going through xxx


----------



## happy mum

i keep checking in and hoping its good news, lets hope theres some happy endings!!


----------



## ClaireyF

Just think on the happy side...only 10days until Valentines Nats!!! :D xx


----------



## Hunnyx10

well ladies im back and im on team PINK yay 
I know what team Tink is on but i shall let her tell you


----------



## ClaireyF

congratulations :D Tink has created a thread in 2nd tri...excellent news for both of you xx


----------



## Hunnyx10

hope there will be more on team PINK there is 2 of us now lol


----------



## Jkelmum

Congrats on team pink hunny and congrats tink on blue my scan is a wk away its gettin closer xxx


----------



## happy mum

Congratulations!! hunney and Tink!!!! lovely news!! XX


----------



## Cariad_bach

Congrats Hunny im so pleased for you :happydance:

Claire are you doing anything special Valentines day? me and my Oh dont tent to celebrate it ..... every day is valentines day for us :rofl: Ok maybe not but thats what we tell people...neither of us are very romantic :rofl:

Nat dont think your worries are silly compared with other peoples problems hun .... our hearts brake for others but we still need to worry and sort out our own lives,
It does make me realise how lucky i am but i still worry about the things that effect my kiddies :hugs:

Serina Rhonda Louise Kat and Leanne not long now till its your turn xxxx


----------



## kittiekat

Congrats Hunny and Tink!!!!

Louise I kind of would like a girl but that is a remote possibility as DH's side of the family have only produced boys so far, plus boys are out weighing girls at the mo in our thread (lol) but I won't mind either if little one is a boy.


----------



## Baci

Congrats Hunny and Tink! :happydance:


----------



## ClaireyF

Jue, no i don't think we will be doing anything too exciting on valentines day, Paul proposed on Val day 2 years ago in venice :D I am viable on val day so that will be exciting enough :happydance: i think we will probably cook a nice meal or something and have a relaxing day with no nesting xx


----------



## LM2104

:growlmad: I'm sorry but I need a rant!

I just got the bus back from college, at 21 weeks its pretty obvious I am pregnant now. So I get on the bus with 2 bags of shopping and my bump and there were no seats so me and a man were stood up and not one person offered me their seat! Its not that I just expect a seat because I'm pregnant but I was always brought up to offer an old or pregnant person my seat and noone even bothered...

Is it silly that this annoyed me??

btw congrants tink and hunny!


----------



## Hunnyx10

i hate it when people are ignorant, try not to get to worked up *hugs*


----------



## kittiekat

Its not silly to be annoyed by that hun, I would have been too! I just don't understand why so many people don't have the same manners as we have all been brought up to live by, ....I know the older generation say that a lot but I am starting to agree with them more and more!


----------



## Cariad_bach

LM2104 said:


> :growlmad: I'm sorry but I need a rant!
> 
> I just got the bus back from college, at 21 weeks its pretty obvious I am pregnant now. So I get on the bus with 2 bags of shopping and my bump and there were no seats so me and a man were stood up and not one person offered me their seat! Its not that I just expect a seat because I'm pregnant but I was always brought up to offer an old or pregnant person my seat and noone even bothered...
> 
> Is it silly that this annoyed me??
> 
> btw congrants tink and hunny!


Its not silly at all hun, thats whats wrong with people these days, no manners :hissy:

Saying that my OH once offered a chair to a pregnant woman once in a waiting room and she bit his head off saying that she was pregnant not disabled .... must have been a hormonal day for her :rofl:

Dont let them get to you hun xxxxx 

Claire it sounds like you will have a lovely day ... i can believe Paul proposed to you on Val day in Venice, i thought things like that only happened in books and films bless him xxxx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Hunnyx10 said:


> hope there will be more on team PINK there is 2 of us now lol

Congrats Hunny, I'm hoping to join you on team pink, will find out tomorrow morning, I'm getting excited!!! :happydance:


----------



## Hunnyx10

good luck 1cre8tivgrl, i so hope its team PINK for you too

i have posted my 20 week scan pic in 2nd tri


----------



## BabeeAngel

Congrats hunny and tink...I'm half hoping to be on team pink and half to be on team blue.. lol good thing it's a 50/50 chance LOL


----------



## Cariad_bach

Lol Twyla that made me giggle :rofl:

Rhonda goos luck today hun, cant wait to hear all about it xxxxx

Hunny im off to look at your piccies now hun xx

Hows everyone else this morning? anyone still got snow?

Claire is little Joshua kicking lots now?

Serina hows Katie doing?

Nat how are you feeling today?


----------



## Baci

Good luck for this morning 1cre8tivgrl!

Re the bus - I don't think it's silly to be annoyed either. It's also happened to me - I use a bus occasionally and it's also pretty obvious I'm pregnant.

I found the worst was when I was pregnant with my DD and commuting on the Docklands Light Railway to work every day. Everyone just stared into their copy of the Metro and tried not to make eye contact. 

When I was about 34/35 weeks pregnant I remember one woman barged past me to get to the last seat, so I went and stood with my bump right in front of her and when she looked up she was really embarrassed when she realised what she'd done (and got up as fast as she had sat down!). I don't know what came over me, I'm not usually that confident!


----------



## ClaireyF

Jue, Josh is kicking alot now, every night when i get into bed he starts kicking away, it is lovely buut a bit off putting sometimes :blush: Is Jamie kicking loads? I got that bumbo last night and its perfect :happydance: can't wait for Josh to be able to use it!

Nats, How are you feeling today? any brighter than yesterday? 

Good luck everyone who has scans today :D 

xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Aww glad hes behaving for you now hun, Jamies very squirmy ... moves loads but not enough for the kids to catch him at it yet!
(lol @ the off putting comment ... no need to ask what he's putting you off lol :rofl: )


----------



## Jkelmum

Hi all its bloody snowing here today grrr 
Katies first day back was yesturday she seems fine takin her inhaler as she should 
This akward baby is so annoying must be a man ! lmao last night after 3 days no movement we start BD and so baby starts kickin up a storm very off puttin and condsiderin my hubby asnt been anywhere near me like that for wks i wasnt impressed although at same time very happy baby was moving 
was going to tescos today took one look outside and went to asda online its not comin until saturday but we arnt that short of anything ....i got huggies baby wipes 4 pks £5 or 2 for £5 so 8 pks of wipes for a fiver thats great !


----------



## ClaireyF

its snowing here a bit too, everywhere is white but all the roads are clear :(

if Josh keeps kicking up a fuss every time we get jiggy, DH will start becoming a frustrated man! lol

Serina, glad your baby is moving! and what a bargain with the baby wipes, might call in at asda on the way home :D

x


----------



## Cariad_bach

Glad Katie managed school ok hun, its nice that your LO's moving now to (even if it is at inconvenient moments :rofl: )

Cant believe you all have snow again ... yesterday was so lovely we walked Katie to nursery (2 miles) and then spent a hour or so in the garden, Today's not great but there's no sign of snow anywhere :(


----------



## tink

:cloud9: Morning girls!
We have snow again this morn,but its very fine so i dont think it will be around for long.
Congrats Hunny!I'm off to have a look at your scan piccy! x


----------



## happy mum

todays snowman!!! a bit better effort!!! better snow today!!!

serina great tip on wipes i'll be on line later!!

good luck on scan today!!

thanks asking Jue and Clare feeling happier now i can see my money back in my account. bloody banks causing so much stress.


----------



## Cariad_bach

Morning Tink hun xx


Nat the latest snowman looks very professional .... the kids look like their having a great time too.
Glad your feeling better hun :hugs:


----------



## tink

Heres a pic of my youngest with her friend from tuesdays snow!
 



Attached Files:







Picture 1039 (Small).jpg
File size: 45 KB
Views: 4


----------



## tink

:happydance: ooooh i'm off to Tmobile online to upgrade my fone! :happydance:
Any recommendations on what fone to get girls???


----------



## Cariad_bach

Aww Tink your little girl is sooo cute bless her xx

As for phones ive just upgraded from the LG Viewty to the LG Renoir, its a touch screen and the 8MP camera is fantastic.
You turn it sideways and touch screen keypad becomes a keyboard so texting is really fast lol .... it depends what deals they will offer you tho xxxx


----------



## ClaireyF

Glad your feeling better Nats, great snowman!! the snow is turning to rain here now :( xx


----------



## Baci

Lovely pictures Tink and happy mum!

We still have plenty of snow on the ground, but no more fresh snow since Monday. 

All this snow is getting me in the mood to go skiing - but I doubt I'll be able to go for at least a couple of years. I suspect when I do go, Violet will be a better skier than me!


----------



## happy mum

thats a good snowman tink!!! we need a bit more snow to make a bigger one!! supposed to be getting more this pm. we should have a competition!! need dh to help though making that one nearly killed me!!


----------



## tink

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Jkelmum

There is no way i am playying out in the snow lmao


----------



## Hunnyx10

hay mandy what a great snowman hun lol

good luck 1cre8tivgrl lets hope its team PINK *hugs*


----------



## Cariad_bach

Anyone know what time (UK time) Rhondas scan is? i cant wait to hear how shes got on :happydance:


----------



## kittiekat

I was wondering that too jue, I am sure she said it was in the morning (her time).


----------



## LM2104

Has Rhonda not posted?? Wanted to see what shes having! Keeping us in suspense... how cruel! LOL


----------



## mrsholmes

ive just been catching up! rhonda is in america so its a diff time zone thats maybe why?


----------



## Cariad_bach

I think its 2.55 PM where Rhonda is at the mo so hopefully she will be along soon :happydance:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

So sorry to keep you girls waiting, I had an ultrasound and then a doctors appt after that and then DH took me out to lunch so I've been out of the office forever! So the baby is quite stubborn, kept its little legs crossed the entire time! I was so worried I wasn't going to find out what it was. The tech had me walk up and down the hallway 5 times to try and move the baby and that got the baby to move, thank god! So I'm having a baby GIRL!!!!!! :wohoo: And baby is measuring a few days ahead of me, I'm 19w5d today and baby is measuring 20w1d. Everything is good, baby is healthy and normal, I can't stop smiling, I'm on :cloud9:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LM2104

Ahhh... Congratulations!


----------



## Cariad_bach

:happydance: hun im so pleased for you :happydance:

Massive congratulations on your Pink bump

Do you have any piccies? :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## happy mum

1cre8tivgrl said:


> So sorry to keep you girls waiting, I had an ultrasound and then a doctors appt after that and then DH took me out to lunch so I've been out of the office forever! So the baby is quite stubborn, kept its little legs crossed the entire time! I was so worried I wasn't going to find out what it was. The tech had me walk up and down the hallway 5 times to try and move the baby and that got the baby to move, thank god! So I'm having a baby GIRL!!!!!! :wohoo: And baby is measuring a few days ahead of me, I'm 19w5d today and baby is measuring 20w1d. Everything is good, baby is healthy and normal, I can't stop smiling, I'm on :cloud9:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



:happydance::happydance:
CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## Baci

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

yes, some pics below...The first one is her profile, you can see her hands, the second is my confirmation shot :happydance: the 3rd is the face and the last one is of her sucking her thumb :)
 



Attached Files:







20w scan1.jpg
File size: 83.7 KB
Views: 1









20w scan2.jpg
File size: 83.6 KB
Views: 7









20w scan3.jpg
File size: 79.7 KB
Views: 1









20w scan4.jpg
File size: 80.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## emily

Hello All! Im a little late to the game here, but I thought i would say hello in here anyways! Im due June 14th and its a boy!


----------



## ClaireyF

congratulations Rhoda!!

Welcome emily, its never too late to join :D xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Congrats Rhona woohoo team pink xXx
Welcome emily xx


----------



## mrsholmes

:happydance::happydance::happydance:yeeeeh!!! GO TEAM PINK!

hI eMILY!


----------



## nullaby

grats on pink rhonda!!!!

hello emily!!

just back from my dr appt and nap. no ultrasound today, dr was running late:cry: But did get to hear the heartbeat! so im pretty happy. Kinda scary at first since she couldnt find it, but that little baby is a mover, wecould only get it for 10-15 secs and would lose it. Waiting for ultrasound dept to call me so i can schedule, at least i know it will be a very long ultrasound haha. Also my fundal height is at 27, DH is thinking twins LOL but maybe my dates are that far off? not sure.

Hope everyone is ready for the weekend! xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Nullbaby did u have a dating scan at 12 wks ? if not i would be ringing ultrasound and pushing for one as soon as you can
Hows everyone ? 5 days until my scan Woohoo


----------



## happy mum

nullbaby, that does seem a very big discrepensy!! 27 weeks to 20 weeks! you def need a scan asap!

hi emilly!!

5 days till your scan serina not long!!! so exciting, another team pink???

morning everyone!!! don't feel like playgroup this am, so having another home day, supposed to be seeing a friend this pm she is due on sunday so not sure if still on, never really feel like going on play dates on fri afternoon. poor kids, i'll take em for a walk instead at least they have each other when i'm feeling anti social. bit cross with a couple of my friends, one girl inparticular. we talk a lot on phone, but whilst i've been going through worry with baby . i've not hear from her at all, she never wished me luck before or asked how it went after. and when she did phone to chat, never mentioned it. when i did and said how relieved i was she just belittled my worrys and said " well you can always think the glass is half empty", like to see if she wouldn't worry if it was one of her kids! i don't know, just feel really let down by some of my closest friends, you guys on bnb have been more supportive and you don't even know me..... well thank you, i do reall y apprieciate it. any way sorry to rant on! being misserable cow again!!


----------



## ClaireyF

:hugs: Nats, i know what you mean about some friends, i have one in particular like that. We are all supportive of you coz your so supportive of us. You get what you give in my opinion :hugs: xxx

Hows everyone else? my DH is soooo poorly its the worst cold in the whole wide world lol! he basically has man flu and i feel like i'm coming down with a cold now too, just in time for the weekend, hurray! xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Aww Nat hun we may not no you to well but we think the world of you ... like Claire said your always here for us,
I think some mates just dont think on...either that haven't had kids and dont understand or they've been through it a while ago and forgoten what its like.
I take to you guys more than anyone else at the mo :hugs:

Rhonda hun there lovely piccies, has the news sunk in yet?

Emilly hun welcome ... its never to late to join in hun :hugs:

nullaby demand a scan! i would, it would drive me potty lol ... altho they do say your fundal height measurements are only reliable after 25 weeks, my MW wont measure before then because it will be wrong.

Aww Claire i feel for you, theres nothing worse than a OH with Man flu :roll:
Hope you dont get it hun xxxxxx

Is anyone doing anything nice this weekend?

Were not, ive just had the Cambelt changed on the car and instead of the £200 i was quoted hes given me (or should i say my OH) a bill for £345 :hissy: the parts were "more than he thought" im bloody fuming :hissy:
So it will be a quiet weekend in for us ..... no shopping allowed!


----------



## Hunnyx10

yay another for team PINK congratulations 1cre8tivgrl and welcome to our small but very happy group :)


----------



## ClaireyF

oh no! no shopping!! thats annoying that the garage cocked up the prices! i know you were looking at cars a couple if weeks ago, is this the new car or the one you are going to sell? 

I don't understand what fundal height is...maybe i should start reading about it! Nullaby i would demand a scan too!

I feel like i am starting with the cold, am all achy and couldn't get comfy in bed and throat is starting to be sore :cry: as usual i have a million things i want to do this weekend too. xx


----------



## happy mum

:hugs: Thanks girls you're the best!!!:hugs:

just took kids for a walk down the lane to see horse and sheep, dylan cried nearly all the way so cut short, he's not so keen on the cold, happy as now back with his toy animals, far better than the real thing! lol!

Ah men clare, my Dh always has the worst cold, man flu is so contagious !!
hope you don't get it !! i've just got over pregnant woman flu, nothing is worse than that!!:rofl:

Jue thats rubbish of garage underquoting! if its not hard enough at the moment!

i can't wait for some sun!! most my maternity clothes from dylan are summer, he was due july, so living in 3 tops atm, getting boring i have another 3 if the sun would come out, feel a bit daft in them now!! plus 3 pairs of 3/4 length trousers.... roll on summer!!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Its the new car hun, it needed a new cambelt which we new about before we brought it and we budgeted for the extra £200 but we now have to fine another £130:hissy:
Ooh well theres worse things in life!

The fundal height is where the MW measures with a tape measure from your Pubic bone to the top of your bump ... when your 30 weeks gon the measurement should be 30 cm .... 32 weeks = 32 cm and so on.
It gives a idea as to if your baby's size as time goes on,
But it dosnt work properly before 25 weeks i dont think

Nat i cant wait for summer either, sometimes i think i suffer from SAD lol


----------



## ClaireyF

i can't wait for summer either or atleast warmer weather. I am being tight with money and refusing to pay £60+ for a pair maternity jeans that are long enough! Thank god my work trousers still fit me and when i'm at home i'm living in stretchy yoga trousers. i will buy 3/4length trousers soon and will probably live in those until Josh is born :D

Thank you for the lesson on fundal height Jue. Everyone is full of useful information! i didn't realise how much we have to learn when you get pregnant.

xx


----------



## Hunnyx10

i can't wait for SUMMER either for me it has 2 meanings lol


----------



## ClaireyF

oh are you calling your little girl Summer? xxx


----------



## Baci

Morning everyone and welcome Emily :wave:

Jue, that's :hissy: about your car - you'd think the garage would be able to quote the correct price!

I'll also be glad when it's warmer. Hardly been out since Monday although thankfully we've still not had any fresh snow. I gave my DH a lift to the station this morning and I was slipping on the ice just walking on our driveway. My DH asked me to pick up a prescription for him today but I dont think he has a chance as the pavements are still pretty icy around here.

Claire, I hope the cold stays away from you! I always seem to get colds just in time for the weekend.


----------



## Cariad_bach

Aww Hunny summers a lovely name, 
My niece is called Heulwen which is sunshine but in welsh lol, i love names like that...

....i always wanted to call a girl Seren which is star in welsh but my little sis used the name for her dog a few years ago :hissy: 

Carol you take care hun, make your DH get his own stuff lol



:happydance: My ticker changed :happydance: cant wait for the kids to get home now so i can show them :happydance:


----------



## ClaireyF

:happydance: jue!! God knows what my DH was doing on this website, think he was learning the names of the bob the builders characters...Josh is going to be in to him apparently!! check out this link, Paul learnt alot from these clips maybe you could show your kids https://www.bbc.co.uk/cbeebies/grownups/familytime/mummyspregnant/chapter1.shtml
x


----------



## Cariad_bach

:hugs::hugs::hugs: 

That is so cute hun thanks ... Katies just sat and watched them all, i cant wait to show the others, they will love it.

The one with the baby having hiccups is so funny, its somthing all mine had really bad all the time in the last month or so .. drove me mad lol xxxx


----------



## Hunnyx10

yes Claire my lil girl is going to be called Summer lol

thanks jue i just cant wait to meet her now


----------



## Cariad_bach

Oooh just thought, is it Leannes scan today?
Anyone know what time or anything? good luck Leanne xxxxx


----------



## ClaireyF

I don't know...i'm crap at remembering when peoples scans are, its hard enough keeping track of my appointments! good luck leanne if you are having a scan :D 

Only 2.5hours until home time hurray!! xx


----------



## happy mum

Summer is a lovely name hunney!!!, we still have no idea gonna wait till scan to decide now!

HOpe everyone has a lovely weekend!! just in case don't get on! DH gets cross with me tapping away if i do it too much, !!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Lol Nat my OH is like that, he feels like i cant talk to him and chat to you guys (he doesnt know women can multitask) and the click, click, click of the keyboard drives him mad.
Hope you have a good weekend to hun xxxx


----------



## mrsholmes

ive decided i miss far too much on here when Im in work........im going to have to sort something out lol

I can finally make pancakes!!!!! my friend showed me not one messed up!

btw my belly button hurts!


----------



## Cariad_bach

:happydance: yay for Pancakes! you will be having them all the time now lol.
whats wrong with you belly button hun?


----------



## mrsholmes

I dont know it just hurts and has gone all funny on one side! like big.........:rofl:.


----------



## ClaireyF

i want pancakes now :( my belly button is getting shallower...think its going to be an outie soon lol xx


----------



## mrsholmes

ive just googled it I think thats whats happening, u can see the bottom now wheres before u couldnt!

have some, I had 3 after my tea!


----------



## ClaireyF

im stuffed from homemade chips! maybe we'll have pancakes tomorrow :D


----------



## nullaby

i love the name summer, its very cute and happy sounding :D

I feel like i have been pushed around, i didnt have a scan at 12 they said i would have to wait until i thought i was 20weeks. i keep getting told different things its so frustrating :hissy::hissy:

I have been calling the ultrasound department, and they say they have to wait for the paperwork to go through and if they don't call me by Sunday, to call them around Monday/Tuesday. 

I miss so much when im at work. I come home and check the thread and i missed like2-5 pages at least lol, cant wait until im on leave :rofl:

hope everyones weekend is going good


----------



## LM2104

Hi, I had my scan yesterday. The lady thinks we are having a girl (YAY!) but cant be 100% sure as baby had its legs tucked up by its head, so its already a lot more flexible than mum! so we are still a bit in limbo unfortunately.

Also she gave us the worst pictures EVER!! You cannot make out a thing :( thankfully our 13 week picture is amazing and so clear.

The most important thing tho is that she said our baby looks great and is growing perfectly and I'd rather know that than have 100 perfect pictures.

Anyway we are going shopping at mothercare this morning to cheer me up! We were thinking of just getting everything ready for a girl but have decided to go neutral just in case.


----------



## happy mum

Hi snook on whilst DH doing a quote...... work.... hooray!!!

my belly button is flat now too looks funny!!

congrats on your little girl lm.... sorry i forget your name!! X


----------



## mrsholmes

same here Nullbaby, ive banded myself at work cos they montior through the cirtirx system and i would be on all day and get nothing done!! where do u live? Iwould def kick up a fuss!:hissy:

congrats!!!!!!! glad everything went well what ur name feel funny calling u LM! BTW what are ur sypms with spd?

Ive been up since 8 gutted! belly really sore but its prob just growing pains! also hardly slept cos this pain in my leg/bum grion is getting worse I ban hardly move! phoned yesterday to see if i could get an appointment and was told its prob ligaments streaching----------surely not tho I cant walk up stairs, get into a car or turn over in bed without crying out in pain!

I was thinking of going on the sick..........?? I feel bad though

day in for me today!


----------



## Hunnyx10

congratulations LM on your lil girl??? 

have you tried taking warm baths when you get pain cathy, lucky i dont get all that now but i do remember that hurt


----------



## Jkelmum

Sounds like it could be spd ? cath i would go on sick if ur in so much pain x


----------



## kittiekat

Congrats LM!

Woo Hoo I am 20 weeks today!!


----------



## Hunnyx10

good luck serina for your scan coming up *hugs*


----------



## Hunnyx10

congratulations on being 20 weeks kittiekat


----------



## ClaireyF

Congratulations kittiekat, what a great feeling!!

Congrats LM on seeing your healthy baby :hugs: 

I'm 23w today...only one more week until i'm viable :happydance:
xx


----------



## LM2104

Thanku! My name is leanne btw, lol!

Cath my syptoms r excruiciating pain in the crease where you legs reach ur bits and all the way round to the bum, at night I cant roll over in bed without doing really stratigic moves, rolled the wrong way last night, screamed and burst into tears. When its really bad I feel like I've been kicked in the bits by a horse is the easiest way to put it. cant get in and out of a car without it hurting although walking is easier than it was last week which is confusing I am seeing the midwife next week to see if it is SPD and if I need physio, hopefully not tho!!

Just been to Mothercare and brought a breast pump, baby monitors, bouncy chair, bath set, grooming kit, changing mat and an outfit all for £100. Bargain.

Sorry this post is really long!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Yay Leanne i thought it was your scan yesterday ... nice to know im not going mad lol,
Congrats hun im so glad everything was ok, do you have any girly names picked?
Hope the MW can help you xxx


Kat congrats on 20 weeks hun xxx

Claire congrats on getting to 23 weeks hun :happydance: only one more week till viable, then only4 more weeks till 3rd Tri :hugs:

Cath your pains arnt growing pains or stretching hun because not being able to walk upstairs isnt normal .. id phone again for another appointment if it doesn't ease after a day of rest :hugs:

Nat hope you dont get caught sneaking on ... my OH is watching rugby so i have a bit of me time lol ... cant moan about him today tho because despite the garage bill yesterday he brought me some lovely shoes today .. nice high heals (coz im so short ... only 5 ft 4 lol)

Only 4 days serina till scan day :happydance:


----------



## ClaireyF

lucky you jue getting new shoes! i dont own any high heels! all my shoes are flat, i feel too tall in heels. 

my dh is still ill and in bed asleep, tonight we are going to have a really hot curry to try and sweat it out of him lol. 

i've been trying to figure out reuseable nappies but they seem so confusing! i saw some at asda and they were the terry towel that you fold and then out a cover over but some i was looking at online look like they are prefolded (tots bot)...there doesn't seem to be anywhere that stock them round here so i can look a them. 

xx


----------



## meldmac

Hey all, congrats on all the scans! Haven't had the energy at all this week to come on much and post. It's been a pretty rotten week at work, two of our really good employees gave their notices this week so I will be stuck with a bunch of extra work and training before I go on mat leave. Blah!! Sorry for the moan but just feel lousy about it all.

On the plus side I've been feeling the baby move around a lot more and kicking. I love the feeling! 

If anyone wants to add me to facebook you can find me by searching for Melanie MacPhee. Just make a note that you're from BNB so I know who you all are when you try and add me. 

Hope everyones weekend is going great.

Mel


----------



## Cariad_bach

:rofl: Claire i only own heals lol

Hiya Mel .. off to add you on facebook now hun ;) sorry to hear youve had such a bad week, whens your Mat leave starting?


----------



## Baci

Afternoon!

Am popping in and out today as I have one eye on a roast dinner. I'm sure it's my DH having cravings as he keeps asking for bubble and squeak! So roastie today and bubble tomorrow.

Congrats on the scan Leanne :happydance:

And congrats to Claire and kittekat.

Sorry to hear you're having a bad time at work Mel. 

Went out to get my DH's prescription this lunchtime and couldnt help but notice the big sign outside the beauticians offering a Valentines special of free back massage with every facial. Didn't take much hinting for DH to suggest I make a booking :rofl: So I get to have a much needed pamper next Saturday!


----------



## Baci

ClaireyF said:


> i've been trying to figure out reuseable nappies but they seem so confusing! i saw some at asda and they were the terry towel that you fold and then out a cover over but some i was looking at online look like they are prefolded (tots bot)...there doesn't seem to be anywhere that stock them round here so i can look a them.

Hi Claire,

You might already know this but some councils have reusable nappy schemes. My one gives you a £30 contribution towards nappies and also holds coffee mornings where you can go and look at the different types of nappies. I don't know if they do something like that in your area.

Carol xx


----------



## Englishrose80

Another June mummy here! I'm Sophie, 28 years old and due on the 16th of June.


----------



## meldmac

Oh well....going to go have some retail therapy now!! That should make me feel better, especially looking at baby things!!

Think I will be taking mat leave around the end of May. Seems so far away yet!! I'm already counting down the days LOL.


----------



## Baci

Hi Sophie and welcome :wave:


----------



## Englishrose80

Cheers Baci, how are you today? Found out last week i'm expecting a boy, can't believe how many people in June are expecting boys!


----------



## LM2104

Cariad_bach said:


> Yay Leanne i thought it was your scan yesterday ... nice to know im not going mad lol,
> Congrats hun im so glad everything was ok, do you have any girly names picked?
> Hope the MW can help you xxx
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I want to call her Phoebe or Darcy i just think they are really sweet. OH wants to call her Annie after his mum who died a few years ago. Have to pick a boys name too tho just in case.Click to expand...


----------



## Hunnyx10

hello and welcome sophie

yes there are a lot of boys due in june and only a few of us with girls :)

will add you mel


----------



## Cariad_bach

Hi Sophie and welcome hun ... lol another June Boy, we will have our own football team soon :rofl:

Have fun shopping Mel xx

Oooh Carol that pampering sounds lovely, i could do with that lol.

Leanne both Phoebe and Darcy are really cute ... will you use Annie as a middle name with one of those?


----------



## LM2104

Well I've said all along we would have her name ann-marie as the middle name for a girl but OH is being really stubborn and saying no to both my names so she has to be called Annie.


----------



## Baci

Englishrose80 said:


> Cheers Baci, how are you today? Found out last week i'm expecting a boy, can't believe how many people in June are expecting boys!

I'm good thanks! I found out just over a week ago that I'm also expecting a boy. I'm due just one day ahead of you. Have you been buying any baby stuff yet? I only just started buying a few things last week. 

Carol xx


----------



## Englishrose80

Baci said:


> Englishrose80 said:
> 
> 
> Cheers Baci, how are you today? Found out last week i'm expecting a boy, can't believe how many people in June are expecting boys!
> 
> I'm good thanks! I found out just over a week ago that I'm also expecting a boy. I'm due just one day ahead of you. Have you been buying any baby stuff yet? I only just started buying a few things last week.
> 
> Carol xxClick to expand...

Do you have any names picked out yet for your little man? I have not bought a thing, my OH has been holding me back saying we still have plenty of time. I'm looking at prams at the moment but there's just too much choice, its overwhelming since im a first time mum and haven't a clue what type i should be going for!:hissy:


----------



## Cariad_bach

Sophie your best bet with prams is to go to a toys r us or baby shop and test drive some,
I know what you mean there's so many out there ... i like the ones that come with a car seat etc but thats just me,
I suppose alot depends on budget, the amount of storage space you have (some are huge!) and what you like the look of,
There's quite a few threads in 2nd Tri about prams etc but until you have a test of some its hard to tell what you will like.
As for your OH making you wait before you start baby shopping ... tell him you need to do it now before your to big and tired to do it (works on mine lol :hugs: )


----------



## Hunnyx10

get small little things and put them away lol


----------



## Englishrose80

If it was up to me i'd be in the shops looking at prams but my OH seems to think the internet is the cheapest place to find one, especially ebay. At the moment i really like the Silvercross 3D and the Silvercross Freeway Linear but i've not really had a look at many other prams so i may change my mind.
I feel like such a pig today, i had a massive lunch followed by a quarter of an apple pie with cream and now im going back to get the other quarter!


----------



## Baci

Englishrose80 said:


> Do you have any names picked out yet for your little man? I have not bought a thing, my OH has been holding me back saying we still have plenty of time. I'm looking at prams at the moment but there's just too much choice, its overwhelming since im a first time mum and haven't a clue what type i should be going for!:hissy:

We don't have any names picked out yet. I think me and my DH are going to have a hard time agreeing on names!

I haven't bought too much myself, just a steriliser that was on special offer in Mothercare and a few sleepsuits. I'm lucky that I already have a cot and moses basket from my DD (just need new mattresses) although I think I might be needing a new pushchair myself, as I think I'll be needing a double one. 

For pushchairs I'd recommend is heading to somewhere like a big mothercare or toysrus (babiesrus) and just checking out some of them and seeing what you like, as there are so many of them. We have quite a small car boot so we had to check that the pushchair fitted in the boot, oh and that the car seat fitted our car too. You dont have to buy it then and there and can always check out the best price on the internet afterwards :blush:


----------



## Baci

Cariad_bach said:


> Sophie your best bet with prams is to go to a toys r us or baby shop and test drive some

Oops Jue, I didnt see your post before posting mine - great minds and all that eh? :rofl:


----------



## Englishrose80

Thanks for the advice guys. You are right, i really need to test drive a pram before buying it. I need to talk to my OH and make him see some sense!


----------



## Englishrose80

I forgot to ask, i noticed in the second trimester forum there is an August mummies thread and wondered if we have one for us June mummies?


----------



## Baci

Englishrose80 said:


> I forgot to ask, i noticed in the second trimester forum there is an August mummies thread and wondered if we have one for us June mummies?

Here is the June mummies thread;

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/93307-june-mums-updated-team-poll.html

Carol xx


----------



## Englishrose80

Cheers Carol xx


----------



## ClaireyF

welcome sophie, there was a june thread but then it got taken over as the sexing poll for june :D hope you enjoy test driving prams soon! i'm a first timer aswell and have everything now except the cot and nappies...can't wait to decorate the nursery 

Carol, i know alot of councils give grants for reuseable nappies but Flintshire doesn't :(

hope everyones having a nice night xx


----------



## Englishrose80

Wow i wish i was an organzied as you, i haven't bought a thing and have been freaking out the past few days worrying that maybe i've left things too late. I think i need to write a list of everything the baby will need and then try and get organzied from there.
I hope you all have a good night as well. My OH and i are staying in and watching the tv, probably watch Midsomer Murders then go to bed after that. I find it so hard staying up past 9pm these days!:blush: xx


----------



## happy mum

OMG!!!!!
i'm away for a day and 4 pages later i catch up!!!

so with my brain being like a sieve i forgotten most of it, 

i know i need to say hi Sophie!!

Clare i'm like you a flatty wearer.... short Dh. 5'5 i'm 5'8
flintshire skin flints on the reusables... cheshire gave me some back, can't remember how much. Did you join NCT? i thinl they do a lot of info on reusables. I use Kooshies available at mothercare, they are all in one. they are good but take a long time to dry. we have an aga so they dry overnight on the rail, but if we didn't have that they would be a mare to dry, quite bulky too. my friend uses baby mio i think which she really likes.

Sympathise Cath with your pains, i was like that with my first, agony to do anything, didn't get diagnosed with spd, midwife kept saying stretching pains but i'm sure it was spd it was so painful. hate to say this but my labour was v painful in pelvis too. best get it sorted and don't get phobbed off!!


----------



## Cariad_bach

:rofl: Nat its all go tonight isnt it!

Sophie your OH is right ebay etc are cheapest .. but test drive some, pick the one you like ... then come home and scower the Internet for a bargain ;)


----------



## Baci

ClaireyF said:


> Carol, i know alot of councils give grants for reuseable nappies but Flintshire doesn't :(

Aww, that's a shame! Maybe you could pick up or view some samples from somewhere to see what the different types/makes are like. I'm sure I saw a stand or something like that at the last NCT nearly new sale I went to.


----------



## mrsholmes

thanks girls for the advice ill go to the docs weds when im not so busy in work, im almost sure its not normal!!!
Leanne, I feel the same, I was neary crying the other night just trying to move!

Mel- Just added u on fb!

welcome English rose!!

Nat- Imagine how I feel I miss a load of pages each day:hissy:cant wait for maternity I can chat to u guys all day!:happydance:

Jue- thats what I did today test drive prams!!!

I first had my heart on the maxi cosi mura but I tried it out today and its massive in the boot and almost impossible to put down on your own! and I dont think its very comfty for the baby, plus is very expensive!!!

so I think im going for the graco one! its on sale at £149 inc car seat plus is small and so easy to put down! what does everyone think???!?!
https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-Us/Travel-and-Pushchairs/Metrosport-Travel-System-in-Kiwi(0068825)


claire- ive got a £5 for I love my bear stuff at toys r us when u spend over £30 if u want it?


----------



## happy mum

Just had a look cath, it doesn't come up, but it sounds a bargain!!!

went to a 3 year olds party this pm, one of my friend just had a baby, mon night, and she went to party. sooo cute,5days old. i had to have a cuddle, she was just 7lbs, called her alexi mae. got me all broody!! another friend is due tomorrow, its all babies!!! just the way i like it!!


----------



## mrsholmes

its the kewi metro sport one, lucky u most of my friends have no children! one was due yesterday but thats it they all moan if I talk about babies too much!


----------



## Jkelmum

Morning all 
welcome sophie 
https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wc...e-_-Shopping Sites-_-CPC-_-Froogle#alt_image1 this is the pram i am thibking of getting as it will fold small for bus 
I am full of cold today i made hubby make me a lemsip thinkin it was just paracetomol and it wasnt :hissy: some decongeston that i am not allowed so had hot blackcurrent juice and paracetomol .
Had a awful dream of prem labour at 30 wks and mw sayyin baby was more like a 23 wk old and didnt hold much hope :(


----------



## butrfly

hi everyone! :hi:

is it too late to join in? i'm having my baby boy :blue: June 6. :) and just like Englishrose80, i haven't bought a single thing! :dohh:

will start this weekend when i go home to hubby in Bali. :happydance:


----------



## happy mum

serina27 said:


> Morning all
> welcome sophie
> https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wc...e-_-Shopping Sites-_-CPC-_-Froogle#alt_image1 this is the pram i am thibking of getting as it will fold small for bus
> I am full of cold today i made hubby make me a lemsip thinkin it was just paracetomol and it wasnt :hissy: some decongeston that i am not allowed so had hot blackcurrent juice and paracetomol .
> Had a awful dream of prem labour at 30 wks and mw sayyin baby was more like a 23 wk old and didnt hold much hope :(

:hugs:
Thats not gonna happen!! dreams play on your fears!!:hugs:

Hi Butrfly!!

morning everyone, of swimming in a min then asda shopping got to see these bargains everyones talking about!


----------



## kittiekat

Hi and welcome Sophie and Butrfly.

I am off to do my asda shop soon too, but not feeling very well at all. Think that cold is travelling around lol!

Trying to keep myself busy as scan is on friday and i can't wait!!!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Aww Serina thats a lovely pram ... dont worry about the dream, like Nat said they just play on your worries :hugs:

This is my pram (for those who dont know lol) 

https://www.kiddicare.com/wcsstore/ConsumerDirect/images/catalog/KC11833/KC11833_L.jpg





Its also Claires but in a diffrent colour lol.

Kat and Serina i hope your feeling better soon hun ... your not alone, I feel dreadful...my kids are full of it as well :(


Cath your links not working for me hun ... did you enjoy playing with them all? i love prams lol. (and your right its not normal ... maybe in the last weeks you get like that but not this early on :hugs: )


Hi and welcome butrfly ... another Boy for June :happydance: we will have a footie team and a rugby team soon :rofl:

Nat enjoy swimming hun, let me know if you find anything in Asda, there isnt one near me and im not sure if its worth making the effort to drive to one or not!

Claire where are you this morning hun?


----------



## mrsholmes

Hi Butrfly!! dont kow how u have managed that! I cant stop!

Serina- My friend has just bought a pushchair off kiddiecare and they never delivered, she seems to think they are going bust and cant fulfill orders, the creditcard people give her their money back.

I had some bargins from asda, there are alsosome lush clothes there!

My phones broke! tipped tea on it gutted!!!! Insured through the bank luckly


----------



## Cariad_bach

mrsholmes said:


> its the kewi metro sport one, lucky u most of my friends have no children! one was due yesterday but thats it they all moan if I talk about babies too much!

Cath is it this one https://www.toysrus.co.uk/medias/sys_master/8609629031396400.jpg


----------



## mrsholmes

Lush prams Jue and serina,

I found it stressfull FAR too much choice! lol I wanted a quinny or a mura but at them yesterday they are really diffcult to put down and in the car and they dont look very comfty for the baby!

here it is again hopefully it wil work

https://www.toysrus.co.uk/index.jsf?fh_eds=%EF%BF%BD&fh_search=metrosport&fh_view_size=10&fh_start_index=0&fh_location=%2f%2fbrus%2fen_GB%2fcategories%3C{brus_brus}%2fitemtype%3dproduct&omitxmldecl=yes&fh_sort_by=-retail

Claire was on fb a min ago! no one can hide..................:rofl:


----------



## mrsholmes

lol yes thank u im useless! 

its such a bargin I could get another smaller pushchair when shes older


----------



## Jkelmum

Oh damn i thought it was a bargin and it folded up small ...back to the drawing board 
I dont worry about dreams its just i wake and feel like ive not slept i hate dreams that feel so real
Welcome butrfly
3 days until scan and my daughter says if its a boy shes leavin home at 16 lol


----------



## ClaireyF

Cath, i would love that voucher, is it a printed voucher? i can send you the money for postage if it is :D xx


----------



## mrsholmes

Nat- I used tixylix childrens decongestant for my cold and it worked!


----------



## ClaireyF

:rofl: i was spotted!! i am here now :D DH has just got out of bed and i'm being lazy and hoping he puts some bread in the toaster, i don't normally stay in bed this late but its so relaxing. i think Josh has had hiccups this morning, DH felt all little movements and not just kicks :happydance:

Welcome butrfly, your due the same day as me and im having a boy too 

I'm off to TK Maxx soon coz they have tots bots nappies apparently :D xx


----------



## mrsholmes

Give them a ring serina looking on here some people have had their stuff??? but my mate was tamping! Ur scans come around quick!:happydance:

Its ok claire, its only a stamp, pm me your addy and ill send tomorrow.


Ive also got a save £15 when u spend over £200 on a travel system if anyone wants it?


----------



## ClaireyF

Cath, i have just pm'd my address :D i better go and stop tapping the keyboard

See everyone later and enjoy this beautiful sunny day :D xxx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Claire sounds like your having a nice morning hun enjoy your self this afternoon xxxx

Serina is your pram not available from anywhere else hun?

Edit .. lol i see the prob, you can get it from other places ... even tesco but its double the price :( theres a brand new one on ebay but its collection only ... dont know if its near you? https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BRAND-NEW-Br...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## mrsholmes

does tesco do prams!?!

im off too going to clean........funtimes!


----------



## mrsholmes

serina just seen it on tesco its £229!

https://direct.tesco.com/q/N.1999962/Nr.99.aspx


----------



## Jkelmum

Tesco i get staff discount woohoo may look not thought of there x


----------



## LM2104

Cath definately go to docs, I got a leaflet in a pack when I 1st saw the midwife and it says pelvic pain in pregnancy is not normal thats y i went. Everyone was telling me the pain I have is normal but I didnt believe them.

I really want to start calling the baby a her but I've got that niggling feeling because the scanner said she couldnt definately tell... I hate not knowing for definate!!!!


----------



## Jkelmum

LM2104 said:


> Cath definately go to docs, I got a leaflet in a pack when I 1st saw the midwife and it says pelvic pain in pregnancy is not normal thats y i went. Everyone was telling me the pain I have is normal but I didnt believe them.
> 
> I really want to start calling the baby a her but I've got that niggling feeling because the scanner said she couldnt definately tell... I hate not knowing for definate!!!!

How about havin a 4d scan in a few wks we are saving up i want one around 30 wks xxx


----------



## Baci

Hi everyone!

Lots of lovely pushchairs there ladies. I still haven't got a clue what I'm going to do. I'm still not sure if I'll need a double pushchair or not. Violet will be 2 and 1/4 when this one arrives and I suspect it might be easier to have a double just in case she gets tired or wants a nap. Plus I want to try and do lots of walking to help lose the baby weight!

If I do get a double, I quite like this one!

https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/productdisplayA_440_10751_-1__7703_10001_

Carol xx


----------



## Hunnyx10

afternoon ladies, you are all getting lovely buggies

i am going to be using my double buggy from last pregnancy so no new one for me this time lol :)...will try and find a pic of it for you

i will upload another belly pic later and will let you know when i have done it

welcome to all new ladies i havent said hello too

well the sun is out and i have sleaning to do so will pop back later


----------



## LM2104

We thought about a 3d or 4d scan serina but things are tight and cant afford it :(


----------



## happy mum

O god i'm gonna scream!!!! i just wrote a long boring probably post, about pushchairs, tapped a button, bump its gone, now i can't be bothered to type it again!! ARGHHHH!!
basically not getting a new one.


----------



## happy mum

by the way
1. hooray i'm 23weeks!
2. its snowing!!!
3. didn't get much asda, apart from cheap wipes and some nappies plus free huggies box.


----------



## Cariad_bach

Leanne this may not help but will every scan ive had (except with this one!) the person doing the scan has said that they "cant tell for sure but they think it a girl/boy" etc
Its to cover there backs in case their wrong.

Nat why arnt you getting a new one? i want to know what was in your vanishing post now :rofl:
Congrats on getting to 23 weeks by the way :hugs:

Carol that prams cool, my double was massive ... one in front of the other but it was sooo long, like a buss lol.
You could just get a buggy board ... some you can stand a kid on but you can get them with seats now to.

Hunny enjoy your cleaning hun xxxx


----------



## happy mum

:hissy::hissy:
ok so if this vanishes i'm not playing any more!!:hissy:

ok i already have... A bebecar sport 3 wheeler, good for where we live country and canal toepath, rubbish for car and town...too big!
i also got a mamas and papas pliko, single good for car and town and has a ledge at back todler can stand on...
i also got a double combi i think its called has a tri fold to go in back of car, side by side, rubbish shopping baskets, and bit hard to manover but i didn't like the phil and ted as felt mean on child underneath. couple of friends have it though and love it.
sooooo thats why i'm not getting a new one....3 is enough!!:rofl:


----------



## Cariad_bach

:rofl: Sounds like you have a fairly good collection already .... of course you could always sell them and combine the profits for a new one!!!


----------



## mrsholmes

Nice collection Nat!

thanks for that leanne im going weds! may even take my mother so they cant fob me off:rofl:


ive just put some games on ebay 3 have sold already! made £60:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Hunnyx10

well done cath :)

i have 3 double buggies and 2 single lol
1..side by side and 2 one in front of the other but one is smaller so i can get on a bus with it lol


----------



## happy mum

Cariad_bach said:


> :rofl: Sounds like you have a fairly good collection already .... of course you could always sell them and combine the profits for a new one!!!

yeah tempting but you never get much for them so would have to put extra to it which we don't have. i think the 3 cover all the bases anyway. i've got a chest carrier and a back pack carrier :rofl:. i think this may be why were skint:blush:


----------



## Baci

Cariad_bach said:


> Carol that prams cool, my double was massive ... one in front of the other but it was sooo long, like a buss lol.
> You could just get a buggy board ... some you can stand a kid on but you can get them with seats now to.

Thanks Jue. I really need to get one as small as possible otherwise I wont be able to get on the bus. My Quinny is too wide for buses (my local bus is just a single decker) which is why I also have a maclaren buggy and just use the Quinny for long walks. So I expect both will be sold if I get the P&T.

Didnt realise you could get buggy boards with seats, will definitely have to check those out.


----------



## ClaireyF

hey girlies, im back from shopping, didnt buy much today as i have been banned now! we did get a moses basket mattress for £7.99 (tk maxx), gorgeous dressing gown & slippers £4.99 (tk maxx) and nursery curtains £5 (mothercare) so chuffed with my three bargains :D the curtains are like a bluey colour and will match the i love my bear stuff but akso make it a bit more boyish. 

think Paul has now succesfully given me his cold :( and i have an aching bump, Josh has been kicking loads and had more painful BH. only one more week of work and then a week off!! :happydance: 

Well done Cath on selling the games!! we are putting things on ebay later tonight so hopefully some of them will sell.

Nats, i was snowing here aswell quite heavy but was too wet and didnt stick & congrats on 23w :D

xx


----------



## Jkelmum

I am sat drinking honey and lemon homemade by me :rofl: Its a bit sore dont think i added enough honey :dohh: Dont even know why its meant to be good but i shall try anything its movin onto my chest ..

Leanne we want one around 28 wks but wether we can afford one is another matter i got my gas and electric bill yesturday for 431 even though we been paying 100 a month since we moved in so bascically 6 months gas and electric have cost us over 1000:hissy: We have agreed to pay 150 extra a month to get rid of the 431 but then we have to up our monthly direct debit to 175 a month 

On a good note 3 days to go :rofl:


----------



## ClaireyF

OMG serina that is an awful bill!! i thought our gas was bad at £150ish! we have a prepaid elec meter so i'm quite thankful for that as we are really careful with electric xx


----------



## happy mum

OMG serina thats loads, what you doing with all that electricity?? ours is £33 pm, but then we are on oil for heating so thats about £100 pm! are you electric heating?


----------



## happy mum

O just noticed Gas and electric, i guess were almost same combined then! X oops X


----------



## mrsholmes

omg serina! are u sure its right?! n power charged me £167 for a month, i refused to pay and only now 2 years later have they agreed it was wrong.

sounds lush claire! I just cant decide on a theme.

Baci I dont think the buggy boards fit quinnys?!


----------



## Baci

Ah - I guess if I got one I would have to use it on the Maclaren buggy then, and I wouldnt be able to use that until LO is 6 months old at least as it doesnt lay flat.

Oooh - another reason to get a double buggy then eh? :rofl:


----------



## mrsholmes

defo!

my phone is completely broken, i tipped tea on it hoped it might dry out but its not! lost all my pics and videos! gutted!


----------



## Cariad_bach

OMG Serina that's loads... we pay £60 per month all together for both ... £25 gass and £35 electric.

I have a stinking cold again, i cant stop sneezing and every time i do i pull muscles in my bump .... funny thing is Jamie kicks everytime i sneeze to lol

Claire sounds like shopping went well ... but whats a tk maxx? hope your colds not to bad :hugs:

Cath its a nightmare about your phone .. id be gutted ( i love my phone lol :blush: ) is it insured?


----------



## Hunnyx10

tk maxx is a shop jue


----------



## ClaireyF

yes tk maxx is a shop, they sell end of line things for usually half the price :D xx


----------



## mrsholmes

haven't u got one by u? 

yeh I am but ive lost my bumps pic and videos of my old cat who got run over and the videos of my kittens when we first had them!

cant beleiev u have another cold!


----------



## Jkelmum

I have cold too its doing my head in .....and :hissy: the damn snow is coming hard and fast big flakes expected 15cm tonight :(


----------



## mrsholmes

Im not fussed on the snow either!


----------



## mrsholmes

new name list what d0 u all think???!!

Bethan
Bronwyn
Felicity
Melissa
Samantha
Isabel


----------



## meldmac

I really really like Bronwyn! They are all nice names though.


----------



## mrsholmes

well its made it into the seond list! lol


----------



## Jkelmum

Bethan is nice 
Well its snowed here grr If jakes school is shut again i will be starting some kinda protest as he missed monday all day and thursday from 11am yet on thursday his school was the only one in the east riding closed ...its on a main road theres no reason to keep it closed
My chest as had it caughin up crap started myself on steroids :( going docs as i have to let them know i started them i hate takin them but i really do not wanna get worse this damn weather :hissy: 
Sorry for rant x


----------



## Cariad_bach

Oooh a shop, ive never heard of them ... i wonder where the nearest one to me is.

Cath Isabel is the name we were going to call our LO if he was a she :baby:
I like Bethan Bronwyn to ... good welsh names.

Serina i hope you feel better soon hun ... i feel like cr*p :cry: my head hurts, my throat hurts, my chest is terrible .... think Jamies catching up on some sleep now my sneezing stopped because he's not moved yet today.



I spoke to my mum this morning and their thinking of comming to stay with me next week for half term :hissy: :hissy:

Dont get me wrong i love them all to bits but i cant be bothered!

Its my mum, stepdad, and 15 year old sis (and her bloody dog who doesn't like kids and yap yap yaps all day long)

My kids will all be off school but OH will be working ... and he works shifts so he has to sleep half the day so we have to be quiet (some hope with a yapping dog)

Plus i cant drive, i live in a little village where there's no shops and we can fi in one car so know one can actually go anywhere ... they will all just sit round all day getting under each others feet moaning like hell and waking my OH up :hissy: Pluss theres nothing for my sis to do so she will be on my computer all day.

Also im so tired At he mo i have to go to bed at 9pm .... my step dad likes to fall asleep on the sofa and not go to bed till past 1 in the morning and the others stay up late to :cry:

I hope they don't come :( (god i sound terrible don't i but i will be seeing them 1 week later at a big family party for my sis's birthday!)


Ok moan over sorry guys :rofl:

Hows everyone this morning?


----------



## ClaireyF

Morning Jue, i have looked where your nearest TK maxx is and its probably the same one as mine which is Chester...bit of a trek for you! I don't blame you for moaning about your family coming to stay, we have had to invite Pauls mother up over Easter but she hasn't made her mind up if she's going to be well enough or not yet. it drives me up the wall! I'm still so mad at her anyway! 

Hope your feeling a bit brighter soon Serina :hugs: 


xx


----------



## happy mum

Jue that sounds a nightmare!, i think you should take to your bed, withear plugs, and leave em to it!!! ha ha!

just back from midwife bp up again to 137/92. not surprised though evie up half night coughing so took her dr with me and dylan, who both played up and then both with me to mw. messing in the cupboards and then dylan started crying when i put him in his buggy, not that relaxing!! so i took her to pre school anyway after its her last one before she starts preschool 5 mornings on20th april at a different school. thats it for my mon am breaks.

everyone sounds full of cold, i think we should all go to the caribean on hol for 2 weeks and leave all our troubles behind!!! XX


----------



## Cariad_bach

Gosh Nat its no wonder your BP was up again, it sounds like you've had a really stressful morning :hugs:
Did the MW say anything else?
The caribbean for 2 weeks sounds great ... laying in the sun having a bit of R & R, bliss lol 

Claire i cant believe your MIL is even thinking of comming to stay at yours ... the cheek of the woman! is it to late to change her mind about things?


----------



## Jkelmum

Damn MW to say i missed my 25 wk appointment !! WTF ! I am only 21 wks i said its not until 9th march she was whens ur due date i told her and she said yeah your right ! anyhow 2 days until my scan woohoo see being ill this wk isnt that bad as i have sumat gd to look forward to 
Jue i would tell ur mum that u feel so ill would rather not pass it on to them xxx


----------



## ClaireyF

Jue, yes i don't think she will change her mind, we were hoping she would agree because at the moment the mortgage company can take my income details into account but as soon as i leave work then thats it. Pauls wage isn't enough in the mortgage companys eyes. My MIL drank too much one night back in Oct and fell over and broke some ribs and i think her elbow/shoulder aswell. she has done nothing to help herself get better and still expects us all to run around after her! she's not old, she's 67 so she should be wanting to get out and about again. i really hope she doesn't come up! 

Sounds like a hectic morning already Nats! Caribbean sounds good! although my maternity swimsuit make me look like a house lol! Am just looking forward to next week off work :happydance:


----------



## happy mum

I got called from pre school to pick evie up, really poorley now, temp up to 39.2 and crying. good old calpol and iceage she is happy lying on sofa, wish not taken her now. poor ittle girl really feeling sorry for herself.:baby:

Hey clare i think it'd be good to have mil over to stay, you can pile it on thick about your situation really make her feel bad!!! emotional blackmail may work better with her!!:devil:


----------



## ClaireyF

:rofl: and when shes with us we will eat nothing but rice and peas because we can't afford to buy anything else!! lol, although that part is true...took my car in for new brake pads this morning and now they say i need new brake pads, discs and brake fluid!! i'm pretty sure i don't need the brake fluid as i was charged a stupid amount when it had a service. today i just want to curl up and cry xxx


----------



## happy mum

clare you can join evie on my sofa if you like!! just fed her a yogurt, whilst she did a dying swan act!, thats if can excuse the terrible mess in my house!!
Garages are daylight robbery!!! when my car was up for mot last sept we considered trading in, they oferred us £500. we decided we couldn't afford a new car so went ahead
with mot, which cot us £700..... bugger!!! like you say it just makes you wanna cry!!x


----------



## Cariad_bach

:hissy: Dont get me started on garages :hissy: im still not over last week!

Nat im sorry to hear about your little girl, poor thing hope shes feeling better soon.
At least when our LO's are born its a time of year when the kids are normally quite healthy.

Claire just nip the car to another garage and see if they agree hun ;) dont let them get you down :hugs:


----------



## Jkelmum

Glad i dont own a car lol
I am freezing its not snowed tday but the snow is frozen and we have thick fog i cant see across the road 
I was sick tday for first time in wks think its all crap on my chest got to take Ethan to work as the other women called in sick and if i dont do it they will have to get a different taxi firm which isnt good for the kids ethan will go in his carseat at front and enjoy the ride but i am not impressed at havin to go out in this freezin weather


----------



## ClaireyF

i am not paying that garage for new brake pads and discs, i know it needs new pads but don't agree with the discs part. i'm going to pick it up later and take it elsewhere. i don't want to spend too much on it because in June we will be gettig rid of it. i have a citreon C1 so its tiny, its perfect size for me and Paul and the dog lies on the back seat but we won't all fit in it when Josh arrives. we haven't even checked to see if the pram fits in. 

nats, yogurt sounds yummy :D i will be round soon lol! xx


----------



## happy mum

O how could i forget to say........ the drought ended at 4am!!:rofl:
i don't know what came over me..:blush:
so he didn't have to wait for valentines!!!:rofl:

my only defence is i went the lou at 4 and couldn't get back to sleep..... was a bit of light entertainment!!!:rofl: it was that or going downstairs to watch portland babies again, trouble is they are repeats saw them all at least twice whilst pg with the other 2!!
thats it again now for another 6 or 7 weeks!!:rofl:


----------



## happy mum

What car you thinking of getting Clare? we need a new one, or new to us one, before mot time again. need a seven seater as dh has daughter too that won't fit in ours. ours is 5 seater megane scenic, old one R reg., i like the car it always seems to cost us a lot at mot time though!!


----------



## ClaireyF

:rofl: 4am!! bloody hell!! Paul has to wait until normal hours! bit personal but do you get BH at all? its bloody offputting i find!!! xx


----------



## ClaireyF

my car now is 06 reg but we won't be getting one that new...i'm thinking either a renault scenic, i quite like them or a Fiat Idea, thats the perfect size and it would be straight swap from my car. i have seen one that i like and its only got 20000miles on and i think its 04/05 reg. we have read loads of reviews and it seems to good to be true! i just have to test drive it which will be scary because its twice the size of my little one!! xx


----------



## happy mum

ClaireyF said:


> :rofl: 4am!! bloody hell!! Paul has to wait until normal hours! bit personal but do you get BH at all? its bloody offputting i find!!! xx

No BH, but then i never have got them.... 
its 4am or not at all in our house!!! too knackered after kids in bed and they're up at 6, thats a passion killer!!!:hissy:


----------



## happy mum

Know what you mean about car size, its gonna feel like driving a mini bus a seven seater lol!!! need to do more investigating, and talking to bank to beg more money on our mortgage!!


----------



## ClaireyF

Nats, if you want the name of a mortgage adviser whose very good i can pm you, he sorted us out until MIL caused trouble! Hes based in Stoke so not far from you :D 

i bet your DH thought it was his birthday or christmas again lol xx


----------



## happy mum

his birthday is 15th March!! that sounds close enough to me!! LOL!!


----------



## kittiekat

Hi everyone,

I don't know how you had the energy at 4am Nats lol!! 

We have decided on our names for the LO, got a girl and boy one. I love those choices Cath by the way!

For a girl we have chosen Isobel Marie after hubby's Grandma who basically rised him. 

For a boy we have gone for Jayden Phillip, hubby is called Jay and Phillip after my late father.

What do you all think?


----------



## Cariad_bach

:rofl: Aww your DH must be well chuffed Nat!
Mines sulking ... got him self in my bad books yesterday (hes still not taken us to play in the snow!) so theres still none for him!

Our car that we just gots a Galaxy, as 7 seaters go its fantastic i love it ..... Zafiras are tooo small!


Serina hope your chest coped with the cold today xxx


----------



## Cariad_bach

kittiekat said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I don't know how you had the energy at 4am Nats lol!!
> 
> We have decided on our names for the LO, got a girl and boy one. I love those choices Cath by the way!
> 
> For a girl we have chosen Isobel Marie after hubby's Grandma who basically rised him.
> 
> For a boy we have gone for Jayden Phillip, hubby is called Jay and Phillip after my late father.
> 
> What do you all think?


Aww Kat those names are lovely both have a really nice ring to them and it makes it even nicer that they have sentimental values to you xxxxx


----------



## happy mum

lovely names kittekat!!:happydance:
we've no idea still what we're calling ours, waiting to see scan then only pink or blue to choose!!

my dh is always in bad books too!! 4am's his best hope less chance he's pee'd me off in the night!!:rofl:

so what do you think of galaxy? hows it to drive? park? economy?


----------



## Cariad_bach

happy mum said:


> so what do you think of galaxy? hows it to drive? park? economy?

:rofl: No idea!

Lol i dont/cant drive but i know after the Zafira OH finds parking takes getting used to but he copes lol,
To drive he says its fantastic ... your really high up and you feel really safe ... like you in a tank!
OH has to drive a hour to work and back every day so our old Galaxy (a 2.5 petrol one) had to go because it cost so much to run.
But this one is Diesel and OH says its great.

Really good thing about them that you dont get in alot of cars is the room...

...the kids can stand up and walk round in it ..... you can take seats out of the car and move them round (like if your parked up you can put the middle row facing the back row) and its great for having picnics in the car.

I like the fact that on the middle row of seats each seat is its own seat ... in most cars the middle seat is a squashed half seat if you no what i mean, in the Galaxy its the same size as all the other seats ... same with the back 2 seats, there just as big as the rest.

Just to add as long as you dont get anything newer than 2005 its a tax group 'E' ;) (one up from a Zafira) which workes out at about £200 a year ...less actually its £19somthing lol .... Galaxys with a 2006 Reg are are in the new 'G' group which is about £400 a year

Insurance is about group 13-15 ... i think the Zafira was 12


----------



## Hunnyx10

lovely names kittiekat

we have a gold volvo 760 7 seater estate 2.8 with a roof box on top and it caters for our large family as it will have 3 car seats and i can still get 2 in the back in seats and with seat belts...the rest of the kids go in my sons car...and now the twins are learning to drive it will be even better lol


----------



## happy mum

Cariad_bach said:


> happy mum said:
> 
> 
> so what do you think of galaxy? hows it to drive? park? economy?
> 
> :rofl: No idea!
> 
> Lol i dont/cant drive but i know after the Zafira OH finds parking takes getting used to but he copes lol,
> To drive he says its fantastic ... your really high up and you feel really safe ... like you in a tank!
> OH has to drive a hour to work and back every day so our old Galaxy (a 2.5 petrol one) had to go because it cost so much to run.
> But this one is Diesel and OH says its great.
> 
> Really good thing about them that you dont get in alot of cars is the room...
> 
> ...the kids can stand up and walk round in it ..... you can take seats out of the car and move them round (like if your parked up you can put the middle row facing the back row) and its great for having picnics in the car.
> 
> I like the fact that on the middle row of seats each seat is its own seat ... in most cars the middle seat is a squashed half seat if you no what i mean, in the Galaxy its the same size as all the other seats ... same with the back 2 seats, there just as big as the rest.
> 
> Just to add as long as you dont get anything newer than 2005 its a tax group 'E' ;) (one up from a Zafira) which workes out at about £200 a year ...less actually its £19somthing lol .... Galaxys with a 2006 Reg are are in the new 'G' group which is about £400 a year
> 
> Insurance is about group 13-15 ... i think the Zafira was 12Click to expand...

sounds good will have to investigate!! X


----------



## Cariad_bach

happy mum said:


> Cariad_bach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happy mum said:
> 
> 
> so what do you think of galaxy? hows it to drive? park? economy?
> 
> :rofl: No idea!
> 
> Lol i dont/cant drive but i know after the Zafira OH finds parking takes getting used to but he copes lol,
> To drive he says its fantastic ... your really high up and you feel really safe ... like you in a tank!
> OH has to drive a hour to work and back every day so our old Galaxy (a 2.5 petrol one) had to go because it cost so much to run.
> But this one is Diesel and OH says its great.
> 
> Really good thing about them that you dont get in alot of cars is the room...
> 
> ...the kids can stand up and walk round in it ..... you can take seats out of the car and move them round (like if your parked up you can put the middle row facing the back row) and its great for having picnics in the car.
> 
> I like the fact that on the middle row of seats each seat is its own seat ... in most cars the middle seat is a squashed half seat if you no what i mean, in the Galaxy its the same size as all the other seats ... same with the back 2 seats, there just as big as the rest.
> 
> Just to add as long as you dont get anything newer than 2005 its a tax group 'E' ;) (one up from a Zafira) which workes out at about £200 a year ...less actually its £19somthing lol .... Galaxys with a 2006 Reg are are in the new 'G' group which is about £400 a year
> 
> Insurance is about group 13-15 ... i think the Zafira was 12Click to expand...
> 
> sounds good will have to investigate!! XClick to expand...

:rofl: sorry, went on a bit didnt i :rofl: :blush:


----------



## Jkelmum

I need a macdonalds and hubby is at work :( any ideas what else i can have ?


----------



## ClaireyF

kittikat they are really nice names :D

jue you should get a job selling cars!!! i went round a few garages on the way home tonight and the quotes vary from £150-£255 for the same thing!! i'm gonna take my car ti the cheapest one but its still £110 more than i was bargaining on xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Dam Claire that's a lot :( bloody cars!! :hugs:


----------



## ClaireyF

yeah i know but atleast i didn't just say yes to the first quote, its still another 15days til payday aswell :( xx


----------



## mrsholmes

just a quick one b4 I catch up on todays thread

got a pram!

https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...s/Quattro-Tour-TSB-Sport-Metropolitan(0029836)

its the same but as a lime green pattern and came with

car seat,
car seat base
changing bag
foot muff
carry cot for £189!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Wow Cath its lovely ... very nice hun xxx

PS link for some reason only works if you copy and then paste it into the address bar ;)


----------



## ClaireyF

that link wont load cath, which pram is it? xx


----------



## ClaireyF

just done what jue said and the pram is gorgeous:D very similar to the one i got but in caramel xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

ClaireyF said:


> just done what jue said and the pram is gorgeous:D very similar to the one i got but in caramel xx


PMSL i just realised how similar it looks to mine to :rofl: know wonder i liked it so much :blush:


----------



## mrsholmes

thanks I love it! :happydance::happydance:

jUst typed a whole message and its GONE!:hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## mrsholmes

forgot to add the pain in my leg/bum/pelvis is sooo much worse today after ive been to work!?


----------



## Cariad_bach

Whens you appointment again hun? i really think you need to get yourself sorted out, i know you dont like to have the time off but you cant help it :hugs:

Nat had a case of disappearing posts earlier to lol xxx


----------



## mrsholmes

I know! I couldn't face typing it all out again!

U have to ring in the morning, so it could be any time, I dont like taking time off but I physcially cant get in and out of cars without crying out in pain so I cant even get there! 


on a more upbeat note im having pancakes!


----------



## meldmac

Hope everyone is doing well!

I'm so tired tonight, ended up working 10 hours today as we were really busy at work today and looks like it's going to be another long day tomorrow, ugh! Mat leave cannot come soon enough.

It's winter and it rained here today! First thing I did this morning while walking outside the apartment building was slip and fall on the ice, at least I only fell on my knee but it was like a skating rink out there today. It's supposed to be worse tomorrow, think I'll buy a pair of skates so I can skate on the sidewalks otherwise I slide everywhere. 

Sorry for the moan, it hasn't been the best day today.

Mel


----------



## happy mum

MOrning everyone!!!XX

you be careful meldmac!!

Cath sounds v painful, my back was ahing yest as i'd lifted the kids too much. perhaps you could get a support band to help, like i said before i hd a v painful first pg could be combination of growing and spd pains! XX


----------



## Jkelmum

The pram is lovely cath sorry your in so much pain BUT pancakes are banned from this thread:rofl:
:cry: My hubby wants me to stop coming on here he says i am gettin upset more then i would normally, He just doesnt understand all these baby losses in 2nd tri are hard to deal with you just dont expect it I feel guilty for even writing that when those people are goin thru so much more life is just so unfair somtimes:hissy: 
Dont worry girls i am stayyin put ! no man will tell me what site i cant go on 
I hardly slept lastnight i had the most weird dream that my baby punch a hole in my tummy then came out at 23 wks and the ambulance didnt come yet baby seemed tiny but breathin it was so strange i was running round like a mad women tryin to find somebody with a hole in my belly
My scan is tomorrow :happydance:
Ok ive done my morning ramble :rofl:


----------



## Cariad_bach

Serina my OH said the same .. im always in tears reading the tragic things that have happened to the girls here :cry:
He says i upset myself to much with it but then its the same with that 3 year old that was killed by dogs and the 6 year old that fell through the ice :cry: :cry:
Its all so upsetting but you cant hide from it xxx 

i keep telling my OH that theres so much happiness on here to .... the good out-ways the sadness by loads ;) Not long now till that scan hun xxxxx


Nat hun hows Evie this morning? is she any better?

Mel hun take care, tell work you cant get in because of the ice and have a rest day ;)

Talking of not going to work.....Cath where are you? the Docs or Work lol
Seriously hun its better you have a day off to go to the Doc than make your self really bad and end up having to have a few weeks off :hugs:


----------



## ClaireyF

my DH banned me from the mc section...i can understand why though because i would read people posts in there and it would bring back memories :cry:

Cath you really should try and stay at home! don't force your when your in pain! i had to take time off because of sciatica and from what i understand SPD is much worse

Jue, did you manage to get on moonpig last night?

Nats how is Evie this morning? any more dying swan impressions??

xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Yer thanks hun i did eventually :roll: took me over a hour to do a card tho!

I always send the kids a card each through the post and sign it from ? or someone secret but i did them a joint moonpig one with there piccie on it to be from there little brother Jamie :cloud9:


----------



## Jkelmum

Thats lovely Jue x


----------



## ClaireyF

aww thats very sweet! i need to go out and buy a card, i keep meaning to go and get one, if i leave it any later then it will just be all the crap ones left x


----------



## Baci

Morning everyone!

Not much to report here. Still having trouble with Violet waking in the night. Thankfully it's not taking too long to settle her but she's been waking up about 3/4 times a night though and I'm shattered. Seems like every time I get back to bed, make myself comfortable and get to sleep I'm being woken up again! I have a maternity pillow but still seems to take me ages to get comfy - anyone else like this?

Lovely pushchair Cath! I hope you manage to get a doctors appointment this morning.

Mel, sounds like you had an awful day. I hope things get better for you. I bet you are counting down the days to maternity leave!

Serina, not long til your scan now! Good luck for tomorrow!

Your card sounds lovely Jue, I might try moonpig later myself to get a card for my DH. 

Carol xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

ClaireyF said:


> my DH banned me from the mc section...i can understand why though because i would read people posts in there and it would bring back memories :cry:

Claire hun ... i didn't know if to kind-of not respond to what you said in case i upset you so i ignored it but not i feel terrible for not saying anything about it :blush: :blush:

Ive been sooo lucky and never had to suffer a MC .... ive read in other posts that you have and im sorry hun ... i never quite know what to say to people and ... well .... hell still don't know what to say about it.

Im sure your little Angel baby is watching over you and Josh :hugs: :hugs: 




Carol i know how you feel hun, i had 2 of mine up half the night and i just cant get back to sleep once im woken, the stupid ache i get in my ankles keeps me awake and i cant get comfy at the mop.
Hope you manage to get some sleep soon hun xxxx :hugs:


----------



## ClaireyF

Jue, i'm sure it happened for a reason, when we had the first scan for that baby at 6w5d we saw one hb but the mw thought there was 2 babys in there. seeing all the hurt that has been happening on 2nd tri at the moment with Emz and soon2b3 with their twins i am the 'lucky' on ewho lost mine early on rather than when you think your safe. really hope that doesn't sound wrong, i know what i mean to say but the words don't seem to make sense :wacko:

Carol, i hope your LO sleeps better tonight but i know what you mean about not being able to get comfy again, i have a dream genii pillow which sometimes helps but sometimes it annoys me!!

xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Carol when is it your little ones birthday ? looks close to ethan he is 2 on 4th march hope she sleeps better tonight

I never know what to say to people who have MC as sorry isnt enough 

Ethan pulled my hair and as thrown a big paddy for 30 mins cos i asked him to say sorry omg cant u tell he is nearly two bet my neighboughs think i am killin him lol


----------



## Rosella

i'm soo behind the times, but wanted to say 'nice pram' Cath!!!

Hope everyone's OK...Have my scan finally tomorrow, which is exciting, but also a little bit scary?! Hoping everything is OK. Baby is moving lots at least.


----------



## Baci

serina27 said:



> Carol when is it your little ones birthday ? looks close to ethan he is 2 on 4th march hope she sleeps better tonight

Hi Serina,

Violet is 2 on 28 Feb, so not long now and only a few days before Ethan's! We've booked a break at Centerparcs that for weekend.

I can relate to the tantrums. Violet is well practised in throwing them already - good job I live in a detached house! I feel like we've already hit the "terrible twos" :dohh:

Carol xx


----------



## ClaireyF

Hi Gail, not seen you on heer for AGES!!! are you going to give in and find out what you are having ?? xx


----------



## Rosella

Hi Clairey - How the devil are you?! 
I know i am rubbish at keeping up with this thread! But i do sort of follow it, not good at posting i know! Well, i think we won't give in, but if there's a little glimpse i will not feel too sad! i think i'm team pink for some reason...
did you ever get the noppies jeans? i wear mine all the time! x


----------



## Jkelmum

Baci said:


> serina27 said:
> 
> 
> Carol when is it your little ones birthday ? looks close to ethan he is 2 on 4th march hope she sleeps better tonight
> 
> Hi Serina,
> 
> Violet is 2 on 28 Feb, so not long now and only a few days before Ethan's! We've booked a break at Centerparcs that for weekend.
> 
> I can relate to the tantrums. Violet is well practised in throwing them already - good job I live in a detached house! I feel like we've already hit the "terrible twos" :dohh:
> 
> Carol xxClick to expand...

We are going to weymouth on 1st feb for the a wk 7 hrs on the train with 3 changes i am not looking forward to it ....we are getting ethan a ginniepig (SP) as we have a hutch and he loves animals 

Hi Gail hope u are keeping well x


----------



## ClaireyF

Gail, I'm fine. no i never got the Noppies jeans, i have been living in the long tall sally yoga trousers :D i thought i was team pink too so i am soooo glad we found out he is a boy. good luck tomorrow and let us know if you change your mind!! xx


----------



## ClaireyF

Anyone know where Nats is today?? maybe she's recovering from her 4am session yesterday :rofl: xxx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Hiya Gail good to see you with us again hope all goes well at your scan hun xxx

I dont know whats happened to Nat, hope Evies ok .... hopefully like you say shes still recovering from her 4am adventure :rofl:

Aww serina lucky eithan i love guinea pigs, those funny little squeaky noises they make are sooo cute, i had one once from pets at home ... just brought 1 male and 3 months later it was very fat and produced 3 babies :rofl:


----------



## Jkelmum

:cloud9: The dresses of ebay have just come they are so tiny and cute and if i am on team blue i will *HAVE* to buy him a outfit tomorrow :happydance: 25 and half hrs to go


----------



## Rosella

ClaireyF said:


> Gail, I'm fine. no i never got the Noppies jeans, i have been living in the long tall sally yoga trousers :D i thought i was team pink too so i am soooo glad we found out he is a boy. good luck tomorrow and let us know if you change your mind!! xx

Thanks for the good luck wishes Clairey! he he, believe me if we see any of bub's bits i will be on here v quickly with the news!! The yoga trousers sound great - i have some LTS track pants, wear them lot too. xx


----------



## Rosella

Thanks Jue for the good wishes and hi Serina! We seem to be doing everything on the same day! - what time's your scan tomorrow? - I am at 11am...


----------



## Jkelmum

Mine is 1:30pm x


----------



## ClaireyF

Jue, i've spotted her...Nats is back online :D xx


----------



## Rosella

serina27 said:


> Mine is 1:30pm x

Good luck!! Are you finding out what team?


----------



## happy mum

ClaireyF said:


> Anyone know where Nats is today?? maybe she's recovering from her 4am session yesterday :rofl: xxx


You cheeky buggers!!!! you tooJUe!!!!:rofl:

It wasn't that energetic!!!:rofl:

Been to playgroup this am, evie fine miraculus recovery!!! has acough but seems ok otherwise!! i did post early this am.... missed that didn't ya!!!

All fine though i have aheadache that i've had on and off a lot bit worried its bp related if mw wasn't that worried yest should i be?? chatting to friends at play group they seemed to think 139/92 was pretty high? wht do you think?

I'm always crying at post s on here think i like to torture myself, such sad stories:cry: i can't believe what pain people have endured i'd have fallen apart.

good luck with scans tomorrow rosella and serina XX


----------



## Cariad_bach

ClaireyF said:


> Jue, i've spotted her...Nats is back online :D xx

Yay about time :rofl: where have you been hiding Nats hun?


----------



## Cariad_bach

happy mum said:


> ClaireyF said:
> 
> 
> Anyone know where Nats is today?? maybe she's recovering from her 4am session yesterday :rofl: xxx
> 
> 
> You cheeky buggers!!!! you tooJUe!!!!:rofl:
> 
> It wasn't that energetic!!!:rofl:
> 
> Been to playgroup this am, evie fine miraculus recovery!!! has acough but seems ok otherwise!! i did post early this am.... missed that didn't ya!!!
> 
> All fine though i have aheadache that i've had on and off a lot bit worried its bp related if mw wasn't that worried yest should i be?? chatting to friends at play group they seemed to think 139/92 was pretty high? wht do you think?
> 
> I'm always crying at post s on here think i like to torture myself, such sad stories:cry: i can't believe what pain people have endured i'd have fallen apart.
> 
> good luck with scans tomorrow rosella and serina XXClick to expand...


Glad Eveis better hun .... TBH im not sure about BP etc, mine are always way to low!
Maybe you should ask in 2nd tri, hope your headaches gone soon tho :hugs:


----------



## Hunnyx10

quick post for now, got a busy afternoon sorting out house :(

good luck serina and rosella for your scans tomorrow


----------



## ClaireyF

I don't know what my BP is, i will have a look in my preg log when i get home. i know it has gone up a bit during pregnancy but not by a significant amount. Glad Evies better now :D it must be awful seeing them when they are ill.
xx


----------



## happy mum

Fed the kids and put them to bed, ticked the good mummy boxes today, been to playgroup, where they've done craft played with friends. got some fresh air fed them healthy lunch now to bed. dylan will sleep, not sure about evie but she likes playing with her dollys in her room so at least i get a break.
now for my cup of coffee..... decaf of course!!


----------



## happy mum

ClaireyF said:


> I don't know what my BP is, i will have a look in my preg log when i get home. i know it has gone up a bit during pregnancy but not by a significant amount. Glad Evies better now :D it must be awful seeing them when they are ill.
> xx

Thanks, yeah it is, when i went to pick her up from playgroup she took one look at me and started crying mummmy. and being hormonal i started crying too had a huggy moment between us before coming home. you love em so much can't bear to see them upset. anyway shes better now all that ling on the sofa yest with me waiting on her hand and foot must of paid off!! how you today??


----------



## ClaireyF

I'm ok, feeling quite chirpy today, rang around a few more garages and one of them said that they don't think i should need new brake discs as my car is only 2.5yrs old so hopefully they are going to look at it tomorrow and tell me its just pads i need :D
Josh has been kicking loads and lying on my right hand side. its so wierd to look down at my belly and see it stick out more on the right. Had BH again but not for long this morning :winkwink:
My grandparents are coming to stay next week Thurs - Sun so i'm looking forward to that and we can go out and about whilst Paul is at work. Once they have been then and Pauls best man then theres no reason why not to start on the nursery :D i am just hoping Pauls mother decides she doesn't want to come at some point xx


----------



## happy mum

ClaireyF said:


> I'm ok, feeling quite chirpy today, rang around a few more garages and one of them said that they don't think i should need new brake discs as my car is only 2.5yrs old so hopefully they are going to look at it tomorrow and tell me its just pads i need :D
> Josh has been kicking loads and lying on my right hand side. its so wierd to look down at my belly and see it stick out more on the right. Had BH again but not for long this morning :winkwink:
> My grandparents are coming to stay next week Thurs - Sun so i'm looking forward to that and we can go out and about whilst Paul is at work. Once they have been then and Pauls best man then theres no reason why not to start on the nursery :D i am just hoping Pauls mother decides she doesn't want to come at some point xx

Bh again this am, does that mean you've been..........:rofl:

well done you on getting cheaper quotes!!


----------



## ClaireyF

haha yes :rofl: i don't know where i get these bursts of energy from lol xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Rosella said:


> serina27 said:
> 
> 
> Mine is 1:30pm x
> 
> Good luck!! Are you finding out what team?Click to expand...

Yes good luck to u too xxx


----------



## Jkelmum

happy mum said:


> ClaireyF said:
> 
> 
> Anyone know where Nats is today?? maybe she's recovering from her 4am session yesterday :rofl: xxx
> 
> 
> You cheeky buggers!!!! you tooJUe!!!!:rofl:
> 
> It wasn't that energetic!!!:rofl:
> 
> Been to playgroup this am, evie fine miraculus recovery!!! has acough but seems ok otherwise!! i did post early this am.... missed that didn't ya!!!
> 
> All fine though i have aheadache that i've had on and off a lot bit worried its bp related if mw wasn't that worried yest should i be?? chatting to friends at play group they seemed to think 139/92 was pretty high? wht do you think?
> 
> I'm always crying at post s on here think i like to torture myself, such sad stories:cry: i can't believe what pain people have endured i'd have fallen apart.
> 
> good luck with scans tomorrow rosella and serina XXClick to expand...

I know what u mean hubby tried bannin me after i was sat sobbin at jessa,s loss but ive convinced him u lot give me so much support that i dont know where i would be without it xxx


----------



## happy mum

ClaireyF said:


> haha yes :rofl: i don't know where i get these bursts of energy from lol xx

your dh is a lucky man, mine was happy with his 6 weekly session!!!:rofl:

just rang fmu to ask about bp, she said to see how headache is after paracetamol, if doesn't go should get it checked again. but as i booked in with110/80 she said they go on that and if its less than 20 over it not to worry too much so i guess thats as long as i stay under ?/100. last weeks bp was 129/76 so its up a lot from that. anyway i'm ok and need to stop worrying!

Serina will be keeping them crossed for your little girl to wear those dresses!!

All my friends lately seem to be having girls, so i think law of averages i'll have a boy. but then so many june babies are boys so then you'd think a few more girls!! hMMM!! 2 weeks on fri when i find out!!


----------



## happy mum

serina27 said:


> happy mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClaireyF said:
> 
> 
> Anyone know where Nats is today?? maybe she's recovering from her 4am session yesterday :rofl: xxx
> 
> 
> You cheeky buggers!!!! you tooJUe!!!!:rofl:
> 
> It wasn't that energetic!!!:rofl:
> 
> Been to playgroup this am, evie fine miraculus recovery!!! has acough but seems ok otherwise!! i did post early this am.... missed that didn't ya!!!
> 
> All fine though i have aheadache that i've had on and off a lot bit worried its bp related if mw wasn't that worried yest should i be?? chatting to friends at play group they seemed to think 139/92 was pretty high? wht do you think?
> 
> I'm always crying at post s on here think i like to torture myself, such sad stories:cry: i can't believe what pain people have endured i'd have fallen apart.
> 
> good luck with scans tomorrow rosella and serina XXClick to expand...
> 
> I know what u mean hubby tried bannin me after i was sat sobbin at jessa,s loss but ive convinced him u lot give me so much support that i dont know where i would be without it xxxClick to expand...

Me too!!
even though i have friends with little ones its like as soon as they're not pg anymore they forget the struggle it is!! especially with little ones to lok after too!!


----------



## Cariad_bach

ClaireyF said:


> I'm ok, feeling quite chirpy today, rang around a few more garages and one of them said that they don't think i should need new brake discs as my car is only 2.5yrs old so hopefully they are going to look at it tomorrow and tell me its just pads i need :D
> Josh has been kicking loads and lying on my right hand side. its so wierd to look down at my belly and see it stick out more on the right. Had BH again but not for long this morning :winkwink:
> My grandparents are coming to stay next week Thurs - Sun so i'm looking forward to that and we can go out and about whilst Paul is at work. Once they have been then and Pauls best man then theres no reason why not to start on the nursery :D i am just hoping Pauls mother decides she doesn't want to come at some point xx


Glad your feeling better about things hun, glad you may be able to get your car done cheaper ...


....My OH is doing his best to get into my good books, hes just let me order a dress to wear to a party at the end of this month and he's cleaned all the cooker for me :cloud9: i may have to 'put out' now :rofl: (not right now ... BnB is more important :rofl: )

Serina i hope we will be seeing a piccie of your girl in those dresses (dont think they'd look as nice on a boy lol)

Nat do you mind what your having? do your LO's have a preference?


----------



## Jkelmum

I dont mind either way but i do know i wont be in katies good books if its a boy she doesnt wanna be the only girl and knows this is our last baby though i keep winding hubby up sayyin if its a boy we need to have another lmao


----------



## happy mum

O dear Jue the things we have to do to get our cooker cleaned!!! LOL!!!!

no i don't mind what it is got one of each , i guess girl as love dressing them up, but boy cos more cuddly! girl cos my mum has 3 grandsons and 1 granddaughter. boy cos in laws have 3 grandaughters and i grandson. girl cos easier babies, boy cos easier adolescants!! Hmmmm!!??? Girl cos June babies needs some more... boy cos all friends have had girls...... good job i don't have a choice!!!!


----------



## happy mum

serina27 said:


> I dont mind either way but i do know i wont be in katies good books if its a boy she doesnt wanna be the only girl and knows this is our last baby though i keep winding hubby up sayyin if its a boy we need to have another lmao

OMG you'd have another!!!?????????


----------



## Jkelmum

happy mum said:


> serina27 said:
> 
> 
> I dont mind either way but i do know i wont be in katies good books if its a boy she doesnt wanna be the only girl and knows this is our last baby though i keep winding hubby up sayyin if its a boy we need to have another lmao
> 
> OMG you'd have another!!!?????????Click to expand...

Nope:cry: I am kinda sad knowin this is the last time but hey i can wind hubby up:rofl:

Great news i am on the higher childtax credits so will get the sure start grant i got sick of the ? coming up so i rang tax credits she told me i was on the higher ellement that 500 will come in handy :happydance:


----------



## happy mum

serina27 said:


> happy mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> serina27 said:
> 
> 
> I dont mind either way but i do know i wont be in katies good books if its a boy she doesnt wanna be the only girl and knows this is our last baby though i keep winding hubby up sayyin if its a boy we need to have another lmao
> 
> OMG you'd have another!!!?????????Click to expand...
> 
> Nope:cry: I am kinda sad knowin this is the last time but hey i can wind hubby up:rofl:
> 
> Great news i am on the higher childtax credits so will get the sure start grant i got sick of the ? coming up so i rang tax credits she told me i was on the higher ellement that 500 will come in handy :happydance:Click to expand...

:happydance: Thats great, they said i was too!! yipeee! trying to not spend it yet though just in case i'm not!!

This is my last too, i can't do this again its killing me being pg looking after my 2. Dh winds me up about another lol!! but i know he's joking he'd of stopped at 2 but i wanted 3. but 3 is def enough getting too old for this!!
i quite like knowing this is my last, makes me try enjoy it a bit and not rush through the stages even though get excited about milestones!


----------



## ClaireyF

excellent news Serina!! i need to start looking into tax credits, i don't know how much we will be entitled to etc...

Jue, you OH must be desperate if he's cleaned the oven lol

Nats, 6 weekly...thats like 8 times a year!!! how did you get pregnant???


----------



## Jkelmum

https://www.entitledto.co.uk/ go there and put in your babys birthday as tho u had it this yr and what ur earnings will be when u have baby and it should tell u roughly what u will get if u get more then 546 for child tax for the yr its the higher ellement then u will be able to claim the sure start grant soon as ur tax credits come thru x


----------



## happy mum

ClaireyF said:


> excellent news Serina!! i need to start looking into tax credits, i don't know how much we will be entitled to etc...
> 
> Jue, you OH must be desperate if he's cleaned the oven lol
> 
> Nats, 6 weekly...thats like 8 times a year!!! how did you get pregnant???

:rofl:
I think thats the prob, we tried for 9 months to get pg doing it like 7 days solid then doing it everyother day in between. got fed up of it!! so had a long break after bfp, then never really got back into it!! had bad ms so not at all in first tri till xmas then too tired. hopefully i'll get a bit of ooomph back now and "top him up "cos i won't want to do it after baby arrives!!!:rofl:


----------



## ClaireyF

thanks serina, i have just had a go at that calculator thing and we aren't entitled to any means tested benefits, the only thing was a funeral benefit.. x


----------



## ClaireyF

Nats, i didnt realise it had taken you so long to get pg, hope you get your libido back again soon :D xx


----------



## happy mum

:


ClaireyF said:


> Nats, i didnt realise it had taken you so long to get pg, hope you get your libido back again soon :D xx

Yeah it was weird got pg first month with other 2. but in hinds sight its just as well it did take a while as i'd have missed being with all you june mummys!!!:hugs:
and i'd have a 4/5 month old now!!


----------



## Cariad_bach

:rofl: Poor OH has had to wait ... hes just had to go to work and Katies home and wont watch TV :rofl:

I keep telling him i want another but he knows i wont ... im going to do surrogacy so i guess i will be pregnant again, maybe a few times fingers crossed but it wont be ours :)

Claire will you not get it once Josh arrives .. if its only your OHs income and you have 1 child under the age of 1, then when your back at work you will have child care costs etc.


----------



## Cariad_bach

happy mum said:


> :
> 
> 
> ClaireyF said:
> 
> 
> Nats, i didnt realise it had taken you so long to get pg, hope you get your libido back again soon :D xx
> 
> Yeah it was weird got pg first month with other 2. but in hinds sight its just as well it did take a while as i'd have missed being with all you june mummys!!!:hugs:
> and i'd have a 4/5 month old now!!Click to expand...

Isnt it weird how things effect and change your life ... im glad it took you a while hun :hugs:


----------



## amber20

Good morning! How is everyone today? Just thought I would let you all know I have another ultrasound this morning in about an hour. I'm praying the doctor who did my ultrasound was wrong and they tell me today its a girl. I doubt it but I guess I can wish! I will let everyone know how it goes when I get back.


----------



## happy mum

Started trying in Jan as had my bad news about prolapse and told couldn't have any more kids after opperation so i panicked and got desperate to get pg, thats prob why we struggled to get pg too much pressure!! was just starting to get fertility tested when got bfp. i had high prolactin levels and underactive thyroid, good excuse for being over weight!!! lol!!


----------



## happy mum

amber20 said:


> Good morning! How is everyone today? Just thought I would let you all know I have another ultrasound this morning in about an hour. I'm praying the doctor who did my ultrasound was wrong and they tell me today its a girl. I doubt it but I guess I can wish! I will let everyone know how it goes when I get back.

Good luck amber!! XX


----------



## Cariad_bach

Good luck Amber hun, let us know what they say xxxx


----------



## ClaireyF

good luck amber :D

Im glad it took you a while aswell Nats!!

Jue, so we wont get anything until Josh is one in case i go back to work...is that what you mean? why is it so difficult to figure out what we are entitled to???


----------



## Jkelmum

ClaireyF said:


> thanks serina, i have just had a go at that calculator thing and we aren't entitled to any means tested benefits, the only thing was a funeral benefit.. x

I would still apply when baby comes as they change the amount u are allowed every april worth a shot x


----------



## Jkelmum

amber20 said:


> Good morning! How is everyone today? Just thought I would let you all know I have another ultrasound this morning in about an hour. I'm praying the doctor who did my ultrasound was wrong and they tell me today its a girl. I doubt it but I guess I can wish! I will let everyone know how it goes when I get back.

Good luck with scan XxX


----------



## Cariad_bach

serina27 said:


> ClaireyF said:
> 
> 
> thanks serina, i have just had a go at that calculator thing and we aren't entitled to any means tested benefits, the only thing was a funeral benefit.. x
> 
> I would still apply when baby comes as they change the amount u are allowed every april worth a shot xClick to expand...

Yer id agree with that ... it doesnt hurt to apply hun and the online thing tells me something very very diffrent to what i actually get (in other words its useless)
It might be worth you while nipping into a jobcenter/citizens advice bureau and asking them ;)


----------



## ClaireyF

thank you, i will get to the bottom of it! i will get what ever money we are entitled to, after all i haven't been paying taxes for nothing!! xx


----------



## Hunnyx10

good luck amber


----------



## LM2104

Hi good luck with scans!!

I slipped on the ice on the way to work this morning (somehow managed to stay on my feet) but it brought the pain in the top of my leg and pelvis back with a vengance!!

Cath how did your appointment go? Hope your not in too much pain!

Baby is moving round so much I love feeling it kick, OH cant feel it yet tho I wish he could.

I know it sounds silly as its 18 weeks away but my panic about giving birth is coming back, I just dont know how I'm going to do it, I'm such a wimp!


----------



## kittiekat

Just wanted to pop in and say good luck tomorrow rosella, serina and amber, I am so jealous lol!

Only another couple of days and hopefully I will be on here announcing to the world whether LO has a hamburger or hotdog lol!


----------



## Cariad_bach

:happydance: what a exciting week for scans ..

Serina, rosella and Amber tomorow and you Kat and Louise on Friday ... i cant wait to see all the piccies and find out if were increasing our Footie team or Princess parade!

Leanne take care on the ice hun :hugs: and dont stress about giving birth ... its great, you will remember the moment you meet your LO forever :cloud9: and more often than not the memory's are fantastic ones 

It dosnt matter that your a wimp, im the biggest wimp around .. i love tattoos and i had 1 and swore never again, i actually cried :blush: but id give birth anytime .. its fine :hugs:

Kat what times your scan at hun?


----------



## mrsholmes

gald ur ok mel-def be carefull!!

Thanks Jue I was in work:growlmad: left at 8 and got n at 6 and now I cant walk or get up from the chair, so def not going in tomorrow i need the rest will hopefully get into the docs! 

good luck with all the scans!


ive just done the tax credit thing. dont really get it? do I put my pay in or just sat mat pay? I doubt we'll get anything either claire! gutted.......


----------



## mrsholmes

forgot add.........

I agree reading all the stories is so sad it must be terrible what people are going though my OH doesn't say much as BnB keeps me quiet and he gets to play the comp all night lol, but my friends think im mad, when I tell them what been happening etc good andnot great stores stories x


----------



## Cariad_bach

Cath for your tax credits you need to try to work out what you will get next year from April to April 
(they say put in what you got last year but thats just for people that are going to be pretty much the same from year to year)

So you OH's wage for the year ... then the bit you will get before you go on Mat leave ... then what you think you will get whilst on Mat leave ect, just to give you a idea.

When you do it now you have no kids so may not get anything, if you apply as soon as babys born you will have 1 child under the age of 1 (which you get more for ... it drops after their first birthday)
If you get it then you can apply for your Mat grant anytime before your LO's 3 months old so you need to get on and sort the tax credits as soon as shes born.

Im sorry to hear your still in so much pain hun ... really hope the Doc can sort you tomorow ... dont let him fob you off with rubbish excuses, its not normal! :hugs:


----------



## amber20

I knew it wasn't going to change but here is the pic!
 



Attached Files:







BABY PHELPS_1.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 8









BABY PHELPS_5.jpg
File size: 46 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mrsholmes

thanks Jue I get it now! my pay will be a lot less so we might get something when LO arrives!

Im going at the end of the day when its at its worse!


----------



## Jkelmum

I had chinese beef curry and rice for tea and also an :icecream: but what i really want is a glass of :wine: But i wont i know whats best for :baby:
never faniced a drink when pregnant b4


----------



## mrsholmes

great pics amber!

curry sounds lush! how about the non alcoholic stuff?


----------



## Jkelmum

Maybe Cath but theres none in and tmorrow i wont fancy it :doh: The red wine is staring at me :(
anyhow i am off to bed now as just been reading about Genna and i am sobbin again i only wanted to give her my condolences but readin how perfect her little boys was its just so sad i need to sort myself out b4 hubby gets in 
hugs to all xxx


----------



## mrsholmes

:hugs:


----------



## Jkelmum

Morning all just gettin ready for work wont be on much until later tday after my scan woohoo xxx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Amber those piccies are lovely hun xxxx

Serina good luck hun ... Text me as soon as your out ok :hugs: i cant wait to hear how you get on :happydance: :happydance:


Good luck at the Docs Today Cath xxxx


----------



## happy mum

great pictures amber!!

good luck today serina, be looking fotward to hearing all about it!!

morning Jue!! XX

I'm gonna be agood mummy now and do some cleaning so i'm not allowed on for at leastan hour!! lol!!


----------



## ClaireyF

good morning all

good look Serina!

Nats have fun cleaning although i think you may get distracted by BnB before the hour is up!!

My car is in another garage for a second opinion today so hopefully they will tell my its just the brake pads and not the discs...well i can always hope. maybe if its just the pads then i could persuade DH to let us have a 4d scan. i'd love to have one but he isn't keen :( xxx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Morning Nat, enjoy your cleaning hun! :hugs:

Sooo wheres Claire this morning? what are you up to hun?


----------



## Cariad_bach

Ooh there you are hun .... hope the garage has good news for you, its would be great to have a 4d scan xxxx


----------



## meldmac

Ugh....it's 3 am here and I can't sleep. Slipped on the ice again yesterday and my back is really sore now. I can't wait for this week to be over with :/ We're extremely busy at work so not sleeping really sucks. Blah. Feeling really down about everything right now just can't seem to get my mood to pick up right now.

Sorry about the moan again.
Hope everyone is doing well.

Mel


----------



## mrsholmes

morning! 

thanks Jue,couldn't get into the doctors today unless I go down and wait which I dont fancy but if I ring back later I can prebook for tomorrow or friday, im not anybetter today so im off work. Work was really good about it rang my manager and she was great, and dont rush back so ill see how it goes. Im not mving all day!

Nat- I agree with claire bet ull be distracted!:rofl:

good luck serina!! :hug:

ive got this woman coming today for a study thing, when I had my scan and everything was normal they asked if I would be part of a control group of pg ladies in the 20's to find out why some babies are born with their bowelsoutside their body. I said yes cos if it helps it only takes a few meets with the study people and a few blood tests but they told me today ill get a boots gift card for each session/test etc:happydance:

gutted about the car claire, fingers crossed! my oh wont have the 4d scan either:hissy::hissy:im thinking of bribing him!:muaha:


----------



## mrsholmes

:hugs: Mel, ive taken sometime off work could u? esp if your not sleeping?

this preganancy lark is hard work! dont know how u have had 4 Jue!:rofl:


----------



## meldmac

I can't take any time off this week for sure we're way to busy and I wouldn't do that to the other two ladies there. Oh well, least the day goes fast when it's busy.


----------



## Cariad_bach

Cath ive just been really lucky hun, no probs really at all (so far touch wood) thats why i was looking into being a surrogate.
Im glad work were ok with you .. altho it would have to be tough if they wernt, it doesn't sound like you in any condition to do anything much other than rest :hugs:

The study thing sounds really interesting ... tell OH you need the 4D scan as part of it lol

Mel hun you dont have to say sorry for having a moan :hugs: we all do it at least once a day lol :hugs:
Like Cath said maybe a day at home so you could rest would do you good hun xxxx


----------



## mrsholmes

thats such a fab idea Jue, I count myself as sooo lucky being able to have children, theres a girl in work whos been trying for years and years, I felt terrible telling her esp when she asked how long it took.

ive stopped worrying about work, LO is so much more important and as Id oly like one I can conceratte on my career when I go back after maternity leave


----------



## ClaireyF

oh dear Mel, hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Well, the garage have just rung...i do need new brake pads & discs and apparently 3 new tyre (i don't believe theat as they were changed not long ago), exhaust is blowing (?) and the hydraulic somthing or other is leaking...? they were shocked when i said i was going to collectthe car back again at lunchtime and i didnt want them to touch it! i am going to cry!! my car is only 2.5years old...why are they telling me all these things are wrong with it?!

Cath, glad you are off today and hope you manage to get a docs appointment...dr's secretarys think they are so important by telling you that you can't have an appt. they love the power trip!!xx


----------



## mrsholmes

omg! U would maybe expect that from a old car! do u know anyone that will do a hobble
?


----------



## Cariad_bach

NOoooooooo Claire that cant be right can it :(


Surely the other garages would have said if there was a tire prob and isnt there alot of noise when the exhaust is blowing?

Go to your nearest police station hun and ask them to check the tires for a start ... the tread has to be a certain depth by law and if its bad they will give you a honest answer.


Is your car not under a 3 year warranty or anything hun?


----------



## tink

Morning girls! x

Claire,is it yourself that is dealing with the garage?get your Hubby to take it and see if you get a different opinion,i sometimes feel that they may try it on cos you are a woman,and dont know what they are talking about!They make it sound as if you've been off-roading the bloody thing!:rofl:

Good luck with scan serina,i have one tomorrow morn just to re-check base of spine ,couldnt get a good report last week cos of very active baby!

Its peeing down here this morn!:rain:


----------



## ClaireyF

my car is under warranty but nothing seems to be covered by it. i never thought of going to the police station! they won't arrest me will they if its too low?? i would have thought that the exhaust would be noisy too, i hardly hear the engine running and sometimes think ihave stalled it :dohh: xx

Cath Whats a hobble? xx


----------



## mrsholmes

morning Tink hope your well!

maybe they are trying to fob u off cos u a woman!

its a cash a hand job type thing someone who works out of hours, normally does it very cheap.

I never get my tyres from places like quick fit/ats as they are sooo expensive I always go to the back street one lol


----------



## Jkelmum

OMG I have butterflys lol 
My hubby is like do u really wanna know cos once u know u cant change ur mind ! WTF we have always gunna find out lol
we are going for 11:30 bus and havin lunch at a nice deli b4 the scan xxx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Claire the police if there "OMG deadly" low you should be able to see for your self just by looking at them hun ... most police i know would be happy to help out with anything like that ... again tho if your worried go to a Quick Fit or ATS and just ask for a quick tire tread check to see if your legal (make it clear you wont be buying anything off them tho lol)

It just sounds like their telling you theres alot of things wrong that there really shouldn't be.

What about the garage you brought it from, have you asked them to look it over for you?



Hiya Tink hun, good luck tomorow xxxxxx


Lol at your OH Serina, im sooo excited for you xxx


----------



## tink

awww Serina,what are you hoping for?what do you have already?(sorry you've prob already said,preggo brain!) x


----------



## Jkelmum

Not botherd at all tink i have 2 boys and a girl a boy would be great for ethan and a girl great for katie .....though if its a boy i am gunna have 1 upset little girl so life would be easier with a girl but she will get used to a boy so i dont mind x


----------



## ClaireyF

not long now serina!!

Nats is being very good and staying off here whilst she tidys!
x


----------



## happy mum

Cor blimey you let chat a lot!!! lol!!
So i didn't come bck on, but i havn't finished the cleaning the kids were driving me m ad playing with hoover, and dylan chucking stuff down the stairs i'd just taken up. So i took my caged animals out for a walk to see horse and sheep. The sheep was well grumpy, waited for kids to put hands thru gate then head butted them, i was more scared than kids tho they thought it was funny!! so now they have walked and played on swing they are happily watching ice age. trouble is i'm now knackered and no energy for cleaning!! will go back to it after lunch when they are in bed!! be easier then any way!!

Clare sounds dodgy to me!!!do you do a lot of miles in your car?

A really admire you Jue to be a surragate! Dh and i had discussed it but my insides are knackered now so couldn't, but i also suffer in pg so not much fun. I'm not sure i'd be able to hand over baby either, even if technically it wasn't mine. how do you think you'd cope?


----------



## Cariad_bach

Lol Nat it sounds like youve had quite a morning ... you need to put your feet up now and just relax for a bit :hugs:

(as for coping with giving baby to mum and dad bit ... it wont be easy but i think that through it all, through ever kick/scan/test there going to be there, getting excited, getting involved, wanting to hear all about everything ... so it will always be theirs in my mind ... i can just imagine how happy they will be the day they have their baby ... ive spoke to my kids about it because my biggest worry was what they would think, i told them that if another ladies tummy was broke would they mind if i grew a baby for that lady in my tummy one day, they think its a great idea lol)


Whens your scan again Nat ... its towards the end of this month isnt it?


----------



## ClaireyF

Jue, do you get paid for being a surrogate?

Nats my car has done 38000miles which is alot but not a huge amount for everything they say is wrong with it! xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

No Claire its illegal in this country to get paid...

...In fact if a Judge suspects youve been payed he can refuse to sign the paperwork once babys born..

You can claim expenses (like Maternity clothes, petrol, Wages lost for time off work (if you work) and any child care costs etc but theres a Maximum amount of expenses you can claim and you have to be able to prove that the about you claimed is justified.



38000 miles is nothing on a new car ..... it shouldnt need that much work doing to it...whats your OH said?




:happydance: Just realised im 23 weeks today ...1 week till Viable, 4 weeks till 3rd tri and 17 weeks till hes here :cloud9:


----------



## ClaireyF

oh right, i didnt realise it was illegal :dohh:
i haven't managed to get hold of Paul yet because i'm in work and i think he's working with his boss today, i'm going to ring him on the way to collecting my car.

xx


----------



## ClaireyF

Jue how does it work then being a surrogate mum? how do ppl find you? how you you get fertilised? this is all new to me!! xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

ClaireyF said:


> Jue how does it work then being a surrogate mum? how do ppl find you? how you you get fertilised? this is all new to me!! xx

Its really hard because its also illegal to advertise your self as a surrogate or to advertise that you need one :roll:

There are a few UK agencies that you can join where everyone's had a health check and police check and they just organise meet up's and they have forums for people to chat on ... they dont set you up with couples but its a good way to meet them ...

..but although its free for surrogate mums to join the wanna be parents have to pay massive fees which is heartbreaking, its like only the rich get to have the chance, but your guaranteed the couples are checked out.

There's some American websites that UK people advertise them selves as seeking other UK people on and there's some Face book groups etc

Fertilized depends on if your using your own egg or not .... if its your egg then you just used the Dads sperm like a sperm donor (either though a hospital or a DIY job with a turkey baster lol)
If its the woman's egg then you do the whole IVF thing where they fertilize the egg and put it in the host....thats the way i want to do it but it costs the parents to be a load of money and i think the nearest hospital that will do it to us is Chester/Manchester which would involve heavy travel costs for the poor couple.
But using your own egg altho quicker, easier and cheaper would make the baby half mine biologically speaking and i dont know if i could do that ... i could probably donate eggs but not carry the LO as well as if you know what i mean ... all of my kids look really alike and i know they have the same dad but what if the surrogate child also looked like my lot!


(ps just realised that in 15 days your count down will be in double figures!!!!)


----------



## mrsholmes

I also thought the other mum cant ask u have to offer?! is that right? 

Def sounds likeyou have had a mad morning Nat! I dont know how I will cope ive have NO experience of kids/babies/toddlers at all at any ages under the age of 13 or so! which is the age of james cousins etc


----------



## ClaireyF

Wow Jue, you know alot about it all! i never really knew anything about it.

I know, can't believe that its nearly double figures!! Woohoo!!

Cath, I'm the same as you, i have no experience either. My little cousins are young (youngest 5) but i hardly see them or even look after them! xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Yer Cath your right they cant ask.


As for coping with kids you guys will be great mums..

..Before i had my first i actually disliked kids and would shy away from them all the time, didn't matter what age they were, i was a animal person not a kid person.
When you have your own its great .. hard work etc but fantastic,
I still struggle with other peoples kids sometimes but your own are easier, you understand them and your in tune with them xxxx


----------



## ClaireyF

Hope your right Jue

I'm off to collect my naughty little car now and see what they say, see if i understand it 2nd time around! xx


----------



## happy mum

Sounds like you've done your homework JUe. takes a really special person to do it.... and i think it might be you!!!! XX

Good luck at the garage Clare!!

Cath i had loads of experience with kids before having my own, i nannyed for 8 years before doing 3 years as a maternity nanny(looking after newborns to 6 weeks in private homes), i personally have found it much more difficult with my own, i thinks the hours that kill, and no days off, none of my family have my kids for me ,only if desperate and then only for an hour or two at a time. so no break.
Anyway i've fed them and put them to bed, dylan asleep, evie messing with dollys in her room but at least she s contained..... i have a stairgate on her room!!
now to finish the cleaning.......
Good news though Dh has heard of local farmer who needs a herdsman, temporary, so sounds good £10ph, so ok pay too. not sure how many hours or anything but something is better than nothing!! he used to be a herdsman before we married for 26 yrs so well qualified for the job!!

o last night my mum rang to tell me her husbands brother just ied of a heart attack at 53!! bit of a shock. not sure what to do though i obviously passed on condolences, i didn't really know him and i hate my step father, so not sure, i don't really think i should go to funeral, is it bad if i just send a condolence card, don't know what to say when wasn't close to him but he was my step uncle??? and i'm too skint to send flowers!!


----------



## happy mum

God i just re read that about the kids it sounds so negative sorry Cath, i don't realy mean its so bad i love them and they make me laugh all the time theyare sooo cute, its just hard work thats all...... you'll be great and they are babies first which is easier!! XX


----------



## happy mum

....... and Evie starts pre school 20th April 5 mornings a week , which she is more than ready for!!! Xx


----------



## mrsholmes

LOL i thought it sounded like a good idea! everyone is trying to tell me what to do already, even when shes a teenager! 

that sounds good Nat, I remember u was saying he was short of work what has he been doing?

Not sure really about the uncle, if it was me I wouldn't go just because i would feel awrkward speaking the his family etc, u could also use the kids as an excuse. They may ask for donations instead of flowers anyway.

good luck with the garage!!


----------



## ClaireyF

Nats good news about the job for your husband!! also i think a card is fine for a step uncle.

Well, i'm still non wiser on what is wrong with my car but have booked it in at a garage for brake pads & discs on friday, i didn't mention that the other garage thought i needed new tyres (which i know i don't) so i will see if they mention it to me.

Cath, are you enjoying your day off? have you heard about the 2 planes that have crashed in S.Wales, Porthcawl (i think) is that near you? xxx


----------



## happy mum

mrsholmes said:


> LOL i thought it sounded like a good idea! everyone is trying to tell me what to do already, even when shes a teenager!
> 
> that sounds good Nat, I remember u was saying he was short of work what has he been doing?
> 
> Not sure really about the uncle, if it was me I wouldn't go just because i would feel awrkward speaking the his family etc, u could also use the kids as an excuse. They may ask for donations instead of flowers anyway.
> 
> good luck with the garage!!

No one can tell you what to do Cath, everyones kids are different!!

yeah pleased about job, he's got a gardening buisness, just not getting any work! he's been decorating at one of my uncles houses to get some money and delivering leaflets for his brother who has an auctioners in chester. he'll do anything time has gone to be proud!
yeah im agree card will be enough thanks! X

Hows your painful bits with the day off?


----------



## happy mum

Lets see what this garage make of your tyres!!

My Dh got me the 4d scan for my xmas present, is it you r birthday soon???


----------



## ClaireyF

my birthday is 14th november so been and gone, unfortunately i don't think we have the money for the scan :( it needs to go on bills and car repairs and the other mortgage :hissy: Paul doesn't want to have the scan done anyway because he wants to wait until the birth to see what Josh looks like. xx


----------



## Rosella

Hi Ladies
Just a quick note to say everything was normal at the scan and I am SOO relieved!!! We are still on team yellow, miraculously - although I was keeping an eye out...he he. Baby is measuring absolutely average on everything. And I have a great big smile on my face! :D


----------



## mrsholmes

omg my post dispeared again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

pain is the same as this morning but no worse which is an improvement, although work has been ringing its a nightmare there so im glad im not in!

claire my OH is the same wants a surprise, and im out for presents as we generally dont buy each other presents.

yeh its only about a mile from my house (the nature reserve) ive heard loads of sirens etc, I just dont understand why people want to fly in those little planes!


----------



## mrsholmes

landed for u Gail! anypics? xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Nat its great news about you OH and his work hun, i spent years working on a farm (not working properly but helping out because my dad lived on it) and i loved it .... with spring coming up it will be a fantastic time :)

(He should be Proud that he WILL do anything...i have no respect for men that sit on there bums not wanting to do real work)

As for the funeral hun dont go if you didnt know him, a card will be more than fine xxxx



Claire id not heard about the planes, not seen TV today was it a bad crach?


Gail congrats on your scan hun, im glad all was ok :hugs:

Cath im sorry to hear your pains no better :( just hope the Doc's can sort you out xxx


----------



## ClaireyF

Congratulations Gail...don't know how you had self control not to ask what your having!! 

Jue, i heard about the crash on the radio when i went to get my car.

Nats, I agree with Jue, your DH should be proud to look after his family and do anything!!

xx


----------



## happy mum

ClaireyF said:


> my birthday is 14th november so been and gone, unfortunately i don't think we have the money for the scan :( it needs to go on bills and car repairs and the other mortgage :hissy: Paul doesn't want to have the scan done anyway because he wants to wait until the birth to see what Josh looks like. xx

Bugger!!:hissy:


----------



## happy mum

Great news Rosella, X

Cath, my posts keep dissappearing too its so annoying!! esp if blathered on for ages!!
Did you sat dr on fri??

Thanks girls i am proud of my DH not being a lazy B........!!

My 4D is 27th Feb, starting to waver on finding out sex now, all this talk of keeping surprises!! perhaps i will wait, i'll be 26 weeks then so it'll prob only be another 10 weeks to wait!

I've not heard anything about plane crash either!! got cbbies on!!


----------



## Cariad_bach

:rofl: lol Nats hun you change your mind more than ...... well more than a pregnant woman :rofl:
We need to know what team your on!!!!

If your posts are disappearing, when you write a long on just highlight and copy it so if it does vanish you can paste it on again ;) i always do it, especially on Facebook because it happens alot on there.


----------



## mrsholmes

Couldn't get in today! 

I bet u will change your mind again lol

Im hungery again, seriously I think theres something wrong with me:rofl:


----------



## happy mum

Cariad_bach said:


> :rofl: lol Nats hun you change your mind more than ...... well more than a pregnant woman :rofl:
> We need to know what team your on!!!!
> 
> If your posts are disappearing, when you write a long on just highlight and copy it so if it does vanish you can paste it on again ;) i always do it, especially on Facebook because it happens alot on there.

Yep its a terrible mixture..... Pregnant....A woman...... Blonde(ish) ........Indecisive!!!!:rofl:


----------



## happy mum

mrsholmes said:


> Couldn't get in today!
> 
> I bet u will change your mind again lol
> 
> Im hungery again, seriously I think theres something wrong with me:rofl:

Your Pregnant!!! what other excuse do you need!!!:rofl:


----------



## mrsholmes

Good Point!!! Im going to have to make somethingas OH wont be home till at least six.

Just seen facebook Hayley is back online x


----------



## ClaireyF

Nats, you can't change you mind again!!! you have to find out!!!

Cath, i'm with you on the hungry front, atleast i can't go out and get something to eat because its pouring down with rain here!!


----------



## mrsholmes

I haven't got the car so Id have to walk to the shop, i had a kiwi, banana, and a apple with a cuppa! happy now lol.

I dont think ull be able to resist lol


----------



## happy mum

ARGHHHHHHH Vanished!
it happened when i pressed enter to go onto different line!!

Hope Hayley had good hol, back to sunny cyprus!! lucky thing!!

o i can't remember now what i wrote, boring probably!! i know it was about food!!!


----------



## happy mum

O and its peeing down here too!!!

2 more weeks to keep changing my mind!!! i drive my DH mad!!! good job he loves me!!


----------



## happy mum

Any news from Serina yet????? Jue i bet you know but your not saying!!!!


----------



## ClaireyF

i was wondering where Serina was too...did she have to go to work after the scan? xx

Cath, that food sounds far too healthy!! xx


----------



## ClaireyF

Serinas on FB now :D xx


----------



## mrsholmes

I cant remember what time she said it was?

It was on the healthy side but theres nothing else here gutted!


----------



## Jkelmum

Back ladies plz do not mention sex on facebook as we was told she thought it was a girl but wouldnt bet on it so i am stayyin on yellow to everybody apart from you girls :hugs:till i have a 4d scan around 7 wks time:happydance:
Baby is healthy fluid is slighty lower then she would like and consulant may want another scan i see her on 25th so only 2 wks she told me to drink 1 pint water every 2 hrs if i could to try build water fluid up but i cant see how that will work as i pee all time as it is 
hugs serina xx


----------



## Rosella

Thanks everyone!! :)
Well, i started hinting to try and find out but my OH said no finding out!!! The sonographer said she wasn't hundred % sure because we didn't look properly but that she had an idea... i am wondering if i saw some bits that might have been team blue though...ahhh, such a long time till we find out! 
Hope Serina's on soon...!


----------



## Rosella

ooh serina - you're back! Congrats on team pink - your little girl will be pleased!! :)


----------



## ClaireyF

excellent news that the baby is healthy! it would be nice if they gave you another scan in 2weeks! xx


----------



## happy mum

serina27 said:


> Back ladies plz do not mention sex on facebook as we was told she thought it was a girl but wouldnt bet on it so i am stayyin on yellow to everybody apart from you girls :hugs:till i have a 4d scan around 7 wks time:happydance:
> Baby is healthy fluid is slighty lower then she would like and consulant may want another scan i see her on 25th so only 2 wks she told me to drink 1 pint water every 2 hrs if i could to try build water fluid up but i cant see how that will work as i pee all time as it is
> hugs serina xx

Congratulations!!!!! great news!!:hugs:
get drinking now!!! X


----------



## Jkelmum

Glad ur scan went well Rosella 
not even telling kids as dont wanna get katies hopes up and they gunna have day off school to come see 4d scan gunna make it a specail day xxx


----------



## ClaireyF

aww that will be nice Serina!

Gail, your on twice in one day!! are you not at work today? xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Serina i found that with all my scans on the boys they've said "its a boy" and with the girls they've said "im not sure but i think it may be a girl"
They find it harder to tell with a girl so they dont say for certain ... i think your right not to tell the kiddies tho just in case :hugs: i bet they will love the 4d scan xxxx


----------



## mrsholmes

congrats on team pink serina! wont be seeing much of u then cos ull be on the loo all the time:rofl:


----------



## Jkelmum

Gunna go have a nice soak in bath while kids play on wii then gunna cook pasta bake followed by pancakes with ice cream ...mmmmm
I think pink as the nub looked girl and all the ms and the love of oranges just like katie but with katie i went into preterm labour at 28 wks so prayying its not a girl thing as that spoilt rest of pregnancy in and out of hospital x


----------



## happy mum

serina27 said:


> Gunna go have a nice soak in bath while kids play on wii then gunna cook pasta bake followed by pancakes with ice cream ...mmmmm
> I think pink as the nub looked girl and all the ms and the love of oranges just like katie but with katie i went into preterm labour at 28 wks so prayying its not a girl thing as that spoilt rest of pregnancy in and out of hospital x

Hope not!!:hugs:
keep well!! XX
gonna make dinner now too!


----------



## Cariad_bach

serina27 said:


> gunna cook pasta bake followed by pancakes with ice cream ...mmmmm


Can i please come to your house for tea ... that sounds yummy xxx


----------



## kittiekat

Congrats on your scans girls! Jue mine is at 11 o'clock on friday, OMG that is actually less than 48 hours away now....soooo excited!!

I am making lasagne and garlic bread.....but quite fancy some pancakes and ice cream for afterwards lol!


----------



## kittiekat

By the way Jue your LO's look adorable in your profile pic!!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Thanks Kat hun, look like little angels dont they :rofl:

Oooh a nice morning scan so your not waiting all day, are you going to be able to come on and update us when your done?


----------



## Rosella

ClaireyF said:


> aww that will be nice Serina!
> 
> Gail, your on twice in one day!! are you not at work today? xx

I am!!!! I have a massive deadline looming and so have been trying to catch up! But have had a ton of interruptions, so no progress! All excited about the scan etc so lurking. 
i am sooo hungry as well - i also want to go round to serina's! x


----------



## kittiekat

I will update straight after my scan jue via my phone and then upload pic when I get home.


----------



## LM2104

Congrats Serina! Annoying isnt it tho... Thats exactly what they said to me "I think its a girl but cant be 100%"... AAAGGHHH!

Cath feeling for you, mine is coming back and getting worse on the other side too!

I've been told I've got a meeting with HR on Friday to discuss Mat leave and pay, I've got a funny feeling work are going to try and swindle me with pay so am going to read up as much as I can on Mat pay before then!


----------



## mrsholmes

ive just come bak on after making tea, fajitas but I wasted them to have pancakes instead lol OH was landed cos he got extra! 

feeling loads better than I would if I had been in work, prob going to take rest of week off

good luck kat!!!

Leanne- Your company should have a maternity policy make sure u see that. I get

full sick pay for preg related illness up to 36 wks then my mat leave starts
full pay 6 wks
half pay 12 wks
SMP for the remaining weeks but its un paid the last 3 months
10 days keep in touch, to take while on SMP
and all my annual leave that ive built up through the year.

I think the year off and annual leave is standard


----------



## mrsholmes

serina! do u mind me asking what happened when u went into pre-term labour?


----------



## LM2104

I'm only taking 26 weeks maternity leave and with my holiday entitlement from the year and my 2 weeks Xmas holiday I think that should take me up to the end of the year ready to start again in January...


----------



## Jkelmum

mrsholmes said:


> serina! do u mind me asking what happened when u went into pre-term labour?

It was new yrs eve 1999 i was 27 wks preggers babysittin 5 kids includin my own 1 pains wasnt regular just there rang labour ward to be told prob braxton hicks then 12 ish they started comin every 6 mins stuck in with 5 kids couldnt get hold of my ex then they came in about 1ish laughin at me i was cryin and shakin i left and walk to hospital which was up the street and and when i say up it was the top of a hill i got there they did an internal i was 4cm dilated they put me on a drip to stop contractions and gave me steroid injections for babies lungs i was lucky the drip worked i stayed in until 3rd jan and i had some pills to keep takin to stop labour coming back but from then i was in hospital once a fortnight or so worried i was in labour and yet katie didnt come out until 36 wks and 5 days


----------



## Jkelmum

I am also sure this is the reason i sufferd from PND after katie due to not bondin as in my hearts of hearts i had convinced myself my baby wouldnt survive so was very detached from her x


----------



## mrsholmes

Omg it sounds terrible, it is amazing what the docs can do for now tho:hugs:

That was my plan! originally I was having 3 full months off and going back part time for 3 but ive changed my mind lol


----------



## Cariad_bach

OMG Serina hun that sounds like a nightmare :hugs:

Leanne good luck at your meeting, i hope their fare with you hun xxx


----------



## happy mum

Serina that sounds terrifying!! X


----------



## Hunnyx10

well congrats ladies on your scans...i had to go back to hospital today to check up on my gestational diabetes and i am back on the insulin 3x a day at the moment and will have growth scans done at 28, 32 and 36 weeks so i eill be able to see lil girl again before she is born


----------



## ClaireyF

Hunny thats great that you get to see your little girl so much but a shame its because of the diabetes :hugs: xx


----------



## MegansMum

Hi Ladies can I join you please? :hi:
Bit late I know, not long discovered bnb and I think I'm hooked already!!

I'm due on the 30th of June and have a pink bump :pink:
This will be my second baby girl, I'm already a mum to my beautiful 9 month old called Megan. Yes I don't hang around..lol

I'm blessed again to have a very healthy pregnancy so far, no MS or anything. Only thing I am slightly worried about is I had to have a emcs with Megan, so hoping all goes well for a natural birth this time.

I hope all you ladies are doing well, I look forward to getting to know you, and welcoming all our bumps into the world. :happydance:

Oh Baby show on soon down here in london, I'm really excited :wohoo:
Anyone else planning on going? I would def recommend, lovely day out!!


----------



## Jkelmum

Welcome megansmum and congrats on your pink bump we also have a thread https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/93307-june-mums-updated-team-poll.html in 2nd tri if u wanna put ur duedate and enter the poll xx


----------



## mrsholmes

Hiya! It is addictive! Im Cath x
Not going to show, bit far for me!


----------



## MegansMum

Thanks Serina I'm on there, trying to bump up the pink bumps tally...lol


----------



## BabeeAngel

Welcome MegansMum, a baby show sounds great... but quite far for me lol

Anyone else feel super tired all the time?


----------



## Jkelmum

BabeeAngel I am not super tired all time but cant stay up past 9 i start fallin asleep x


----------



## kittiekat

Claire a quick question for you hun, how far along was you when josh stopped kicking and he had you worried? Its just LO has moved for nearly two days and not sure whether I should be worrying about it or whether it can happen still at 20 weeks?


----------



## Cariad_bach

Kat claires just a bit ahead of me and it was 2 - 3 weeks ago so she was about 19 - 20 weeks i think ...

Have you tried eating chocolate, drinking a fizzy drink, having a bit of :sex: to get him/her active?

Ive found with all of mine that they go quiet for a day or so at a time whilst they have a growth spurt ... you could always call your MW if your worried tho, your scans tomorow isnt it? :hugs:


Welcome MegansMum, im Jue ... I have only 13 months between my first 2, its the best fun ever :happydance:
Mine wasnt planned that way tho ... Their right when they say breast feeding dosnt work as contraceptive lol :blush:
Glad things are well so far xxx


Twyla im really tired at night, i have to go to bed at 9 now but i wake in the night loads and cat get back to sleep, im fine during the day tho :hugs:

Hunny im sorry you have to have the insulin alot but its great you get to see your LO so much :hugs:


----------



## happy mum

Morning girls!!, just a quicky as i'm off to play group in a min!! just didn't want you sending out search parties!! lol!!! XXXX


----------



## kittiekat

Thanks jue just had a drink of diet coke and within 20 mins LO was bopping away lol!

Feel much better now


----------



## mrsholmes

lol, enjoy playgroyp Nat

Mine moves then not for hours, I suppose theres pently of room still.
IM not in work again, although the pain has eased alot I think it from the rest

Im sleeping great, really tired by the time I go to bed so I seep like a log!


----------



## ClaireyF

Welcome MegansMum

Kittikat, i was 21w5d when i went in to hospital because of non movement, the nurse said that he was moving but facing inwards so wouldnt feel him in that position. Like Jue said...try :sex: it gets my LO moving now although at the time i was too worried to do it! Hope you feel the movements soon hun but if your worried then ring your MW xxx


----------



## ClaireyF

have fun at play group Nats xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Morning Nats, have fun at playgroup xx

Kat im glad LOs on the move again xx

Claire what are you up to today?

Cath do you have your Docs appointment? how are you?


----------



## mrsholmes

the line was engaged for nearly a hour and ive just got through and theres no appointments left:hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:! FFS!

THIS IS CRAZY- power trip receptionist again, only prebookable is next wk, I can go down and wait but could be there for hours!

Im thinking I will just go down at half 8 in the morning when it opens

im watching Jeremy Kyle at the moment it shocks me everytime!

whats everyone doing today, im sheading old bills as I can do that sitting down exciting!


----------



## Cariad_bach

OMG Cath thats ridiculous!
Id be tempted to go and wait but i bet it would be to uncomfutable for you :( its so silly that they cant see a pregnant woman :hissy:
Like you said try going at 8.30 in the morning and demanding :hugs:


----------



## ClaireyF

Cath i would go straight to the docs and wait! i did that when i was having MC because i was told no appointments! Doc saw me straight away when the receptionist actually listened to what i was saying!!

Kittikat glad you LO is moving around again :D 

Jue, I'm at work today sorting out the rich peoples money for them in pensions and ISAs and life insurance, i do enjoy it normally but i have lost a lot of enthusiasm since being pregnant! i am sooo looking forward to next week off work! :D xxx


----------



## mrsholmes

I know but I will end up seeing any doctor and its normally the crappy one!

I havve just realised i am £90 in credit in my BT bill been over paying!!


----------



## ClaireyF

woohoo!! thats great news about the BT bill, we thought it was good when we got a rebate of £2something when we switched away :rofl: xx


----------



## Hunnyx10

thanks ladies..having GD isnt good but i do get looked after more and this time they got it early, so hoping not too many dramas lol

welcome megansmum, dont worry about age gaps in kids my firt 2 pregnacies i had 1 year and 2 days chris is now 22yrs and my twin boys are 21yrs the rest are around 2 yrs gap until baby no 6 when i have an 8 year gap
in total there ages are 22..21..21..19..16..12..4..17 mths and now due june and the 2 youngest will have 21 months gap lol

sorry to ramble lol


----------



## ClaireyF

Wow Hunny, thats quite a selection of ages, it must be so much fun though! xx


----------



## mrsholmes

omg Hunny how do u manage!?


----------



## Cariad_bach

Aww Hunny you are so lucky, my mum was one of 13 and shes always found it fantastic having so many brothers and sisters :cloud9:


----------



## Hunnyx10

my mum gave us all a lot of love and its easy to do if you know how...i think it just comes naturally as being one of 10 myself it was just normal for me to have a large family too


----------



## ClaireyF

Its verrry quiet on this thread today!! what is everyone else doing?? i am really trying to work hard but have no drive for it so would rather be typing away on here looking busy :D Nearly lunchtime so i'm looking forward to my butties and i think Josh knows its nearly time aswell coz he's kicking me!! xx


----------



## mrsholmes

I thought that, Im watching old CSI's that ive sky plused. Baby has been really quiet today hardly any kicks?! maybe cos im not moving. Not usre what to have for lunch?!?! thinking poached egg on toast

Also parents have just been and gone and we had a massive arguement, my mother just doesn't listen I told her not to give the cats any more treat sticks and she totolly ignored me and went ahead, then I got shouted at like a 12 year old for mouthing back at her!!!!!!!!!!!! they have walked out, my point is if she dont listen now whats it going to be like with the baby!


----------



## Cariad_bach

:rofl: Claire you just read my mind!

I was just comming for a last look before taking Kaite to Nursery ... yesterday every time i looked there were about 10 new posts and today everyone's busy .... it must be Nat, shes out this morning so theres no chatter :rofl:

Jamie kicks when im hungry too ... wonder if they hear our tummies rumbling lol

Cath you need to sort your mum out ... like you said if she ignores your wishes about the cat whats she going to be like with your little girl (do you have a name yet?) its horrid when you argue with your mum tho isnt it :( xxxxxxxxx


----------



## happy mum

:rofl:
I don't know what you mean!!! just because i forget to say something i have to fill lots of posts!!!:rofl: again cheeky buggers!!!:rofl:
nice to know i'm missed though!!! my old primary school teacher used to call me chatterly for obvious reasons!!:rofl:

Hunney you make me feel ashamed of complaining i'm knackered with 2!!!
i think if i'd started younger i'd of had more kids, just feeling too tired being pg with these 2. i'd have to have a big gap between no3 and 4 and then i think i'd be too old well Dh would be, he's 47 now!! old git!!!

so playgroup was a blast as usual :rofl:. actually i like the one i go to on thurs its really well run and not too busy and the mums are really down to earth!! evie and dylan love it too they always do "the okey cokey" at the end of sing song time!!
so i've t icked my good mummy boxes again fed the kids now i can play!!!

Spagettit on toast today!! a variation on our usual beans on toast!!


----------



## Jkelmum

Hi been shopping tday and then to mcdonalds so happy today i have a 4d scan at 23wks and 3 days (24thfeb) woohoo its early but its a sexin scan too and they said even if they find the sex but can get good pics they will rescan me at 26 wks i am so happy to be able to take a dvd of our baby down to weymouth when we go on 1st march mil will be so exicted in a strangly reallu good mood to say its snowin like crazy think my hormones must be happy i feel like a kid a christmas lol


----------



## mrsholmes

I know, it gets me really upset. I know sound petty but they are in door cats and I dont want them being fat, also when they have treats they dont eat their normal food! I had a cat before these two who only ate treats and flexi cat food but only the beef one and im not going back to that!

still undecided on a name............I think its prob going to be Bronwyn tho, but not announce it till the birth cos i cant stick people moaning at me!


----------



## Jkelmum

I was pleased with 4d scan price too 125 with a dvd x


----------



## Jkelmum

Cath I wont be annoucing anything about a name until the birth as how many times people dont like my choice does my head in also they dont seem to say anythin once baby is here x


----------



## happy mum

Ok so i have a question/dilema!! 

I'm not sure if i'm being negative as i don't like SIL. .... She has arranged a surprise 79th birthday party for FIL, its on Evie's birthday party day from 5pm her party finishes at 5pm then we have to clean and tidy hall. The in laws are coming to Evie party then going homw to find SIL has done a surprise party for them in they're home without either of them knowing. I have 2 main issues with this.... 1. its his 79th why not wait til80???? does she think hes not gonna make t?? seems well atm. and 2. I think its a bad idea doing it in their own home whilst they are out, bit wrong i wouldn't be happy. o and 3 they are gonna be knackered after going to a 3 year old s party. they are both 79 by the way!! I personally don't want to go as 1, will of seen then anyway half the day, and 2 i really don't need any stress hate moat of his family, o and 3, well all be knackered from doing party and just want to collapse!!
so what do you girls think???


----------



## happy mum

serina27 said:


> Cath I wont be annoucing anything about a name until the birth as how many times people dont like my choice does my head in also they dont seem to say anythin once baby is here x

Totally agree with you there!! i;m not saying any names till its here!!
Great news about scan!!!! before mine too i'm jealous!!! lol!! XX


----------



## happy mum

mrsholmes said:


> I know, it gets me really upset. I know sound petty but they are in door cats and I dont want them being fat, also when they have treats they dont eat their normal food! I had a cat before these two who only ate treats and flexi cat food but only the beef one and im not going back to that!
> 
> still undecided on a name............I think its prob going to be Bronwyn tho, but not announce it till the birth cos i cant stick people moaning at me!

Agree need to stick to your guns, or they'll walk all over you with baby!!


----------



## ClaireyF

oh my...as soon as i leave my desk for lunch everyone becomes really active!!

Nats i think you have the perfect excuse not to go to the party if you don't want! after all the kids will be tired after the party and so will you!

Cath, i can agree with what your saying about your cat! they need to know that when you say 'no' that you mean 'no' especially when you have your little girl.

We haven't told anyone josh's name except you lot :D

Well my galaxy bar is on the radiator at the moment, it wasn't the right temperature or texture so didnt satisfy my craving :tease:

xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Does SIL law know about your lil ones party ? if so then she should understand all what u are sayyin !
Also wont all the family at ur lil ones party be shatterd and not want another party in one day wether they are old or pregnant or not x


----------



## Jkelmum

Lol claire u know what the thought of chocolate makes me wanna puke its very strange i used to love chocolate !! OH always buys me thorntons for valentines day and i told him plz dont ...i want bath stuff lol


----------



## ClaireyF

:rofl: Serina, id be so happy if DH bought me some bars of galaxy!!! x


----------



## happy mum

serina27 said:


> Does SIL law know about your lil ones party ? if so then she should understand all what u are sayyin !
> Also wont all the family at ur lil ones party be shatterd and not want another party in one day wether they are old or pregnant or not x

I havn't spoken to SIL since my wedding 3 and half years ago!!:rofl:
its just mil and fil coming to party. I think i'm just gonna bow out with kids saying we're too tired and i really don't need my bp to get any higher. its a good excuse think i'll stick to it!!
they all think the worst of me no matter what i do so i can't win so may as well do whats best for me and my kids!! god i can feel my bp rising just thinking about it!!:hissy:


----------



## happy mum

Serina, i'll have the choc if you don't want it!!! LOL!!! only i prefer crunchie to thorntons!! cheap tastes!!!


----------



## mrsholmes

I wouldn't go Nat, but thats me Ive given up doing things I dont want 2! very very stange doing it a year before the 80th!!

Mum came back with box of Chocs, all sorted had a chat and I think she realises im not backing down! my father hasn't said much lol

serina really jealous of ur scan! I sooooooooooooo want one!

I think we are going to go for Bronwyn, it just seems right!


----------



## Jkelmum

Sounds like a good idea x


----------



## happy mum

mrsholmes said:


> I wouldn't go Nat, but thats me Ive given up doing things I dont want 2! very very stange doing it a year before the 80th!!
> 
> Mum came back with box of Chocs, all sorted had a chat and I think she realises im not backing down! my father hasn't said much lol
> 
> serina really jealous of ur scan! I sooooooooooooo want one!
> 
> I think we are going to go for Bronwyn, it just seems right!

Thanks, i think i've pretty much decided i'm not going, perhaps i'll arrange an 80th next year!!!:rofl:

great you made up with your mum!! chocs always work for me!! XX

its lovely Bronwyn!! XXX


----------



## ClaireyF

Bronwyns a lovely name Cath

Nats i think you should host the 80th next year that would put you SILs nose out of joint lol xx


----------



## happy mum

Yeah i think i will!!! and you know what it'll be bigger and better!!! lol!!!
i mean for gods sake who has a 79th birthday party!!! unless they are really ill and unexpected to make 80!! i think i'd be offended that they though i was about to die!!

Clare if your chocs too cold i'll eat it for you!! lol!! god i really want some, why didn't i get any choc when i was out!!! arghhhh!! i also want a jammy dodger!!!!


----------



## happy mum

do you think we've filled in enough posts for jue when she gets back???? LOL!!


----------



## Jkelmum

No idea where as she gone ?
Its snowing fast and big flakes grrr


----------



## ClaireyF

i think youve filled enough for everyon Nats!!! don't worry about my chocolate, i left it on the radiator a bit too long and it was gooey but ive still eaten it :D xxx


----------



## happy mum

serina27 said:


> No idea where as she gone ?
> Its snowing fast and big flakes grrr

she went to take katie to pre school!

argh! we havn't got any snow, send it my way!!! i love it!!


----------



## happy mum

ClaireyF said:


> i think youve filled enough for everyon Nats!!! don't worry about my chocolate, i left it on the radiator a bit too long and it was gooey but ive still eaten it :D xxx

:rofl:
that'll teach em being cheaky!!!

oo i like it cold, too messy when gooey! wish they did special deliveries for pregnant ladies....... its a chocolate emegency!!!!:hissy:


----------



## Jkelmum

You can have it Nat I hate it it sets mine and katies asthma off !!


----------



## ClaireyF

send it my way first though serina :Dxx


----------



## happy mum

ClaireyF said:


> send it my way first though serina :Dxx

ok but only for a while then i want it!!!:rofl: you could have it at weekend!!!


----------



## Jkelmum

Come and get it whoever gets here first can have it lmao


----------



## Cariad_bach

:rofl: i turn my back for 1 little hour and you lot go and fill 4 pages ....... i can tell Nats beck :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
Nice to see i was missed tho :hugs:

Cath i love Bronwyn for what its worth ... it was my fave on your short list xx


----------



## ClaireyF

serina27 said:


> Come and get it whoever gets here first can have it lmao

:rofl: xx


----------



## happy mum

My baby is kicking like mad!!! it really wants chocolate..... i know because i'm its mummy!!! lol!!

i'm gonna go do something now my fingers are aching with all the tapping!! lol!! give you others a chance to get a word in edgeways lol!! XX


----------



## Jkelmum

:dohh: I won a bundle of newborn and 0~3 month clothes for 10 pound and 7 pound delivery they came tday all boys :rofl: I went bk to check and what thought was unisex is boys :dohh::blush: preggers brain or what !?! So i will resell them the lady made little monday too as postage cost her £9:30 sure if i offerd them in junes thread i would get offers :rofl:


----------



## mrsholmes

Jue was right its Nat that does all the chatting:rofl:

thanks we have to make a descision soon as its doing my head in calling her she/it!

no snow here either its lovely and sunny!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Cath i know what you mean ... thats why i asked really because i felt bad calling your little princess her etc all the time ..

Serina trust you :rofl: there's enough boys due here tho lol ... are you going to give us lot a sneak preview of the name you have in mind?

Nat do your kids not have any Christmas choccie left (have i asked that once before? ...im going mad i think lol) xxx


----------



## Jkelmum

https://i496.photobucket.com/albums/rr323/serina2008tags/Photo-0293.jpg

My garden had no snow at all 1 hr ago this is it now


----------



## Jkelmum

Yes i dont think i,ll be keepin much from u girls lol x


----------



## ClaireyF

aww your garden looks so pretty with all the snow serina!

Im having trouble keeping up withthis thread now! xx


----------



## Jkelmum

:rofl: Claire i am aiming to post lost and get Nat lost in the thread when she comes bk lol


----------



## Jkelmum

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 5 (5 members and 0 guests) 
serina27, ClaireyF, mrsholmes, happy mum, kittiekat 


OOps shes still here lmao i see u Nat lmao


----------



## ClaireyF

:rofl: shes lurking!! xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

:rofl: Know one can hide :muaha:

Serina i cant believe you have more snow! i still have none :hissy:


----------



## Jkelmum

Jue come and get it ! :( Hate it got to go get katie soon ! think its set in for rest of day not known a winter like this one


----------



## ClaireyF

quick change of subject (but it fills another posting space before Nats gets back)... Joshua will be viable in 2 days time :D:D :happydance: xx


----------



## mrsholmes

thabk god im not in work or id be totally lost!!!!!!

Just had a bundle of stuff from here delivered lush stuff!! £25 for a massive bag full inc sleeping bag and 3 coats!

lush snow serina! I only like snow tho when i cant go to work cos of it!


----------



## mrsholmes

omg Claire! its going so quick!
2 weeks and abit for me! my tickers wrong but I cant be bothered to change it

how many times day should I feel kicking?


----------



## Cariad_bach

Yay Claire congrats hun thats great :happydance: gosh time going quick xx


Cath sounds like a bargain, wheres that from?


----------



## Jkelmum

:cry: Just seen kim marsh from corrie gave birth 18 wks early and lost her baby boy


----------



## Jkelmum

Until 28 wks kicks arnt regular cath after that ten times in 12 hrs but if u get worried ring mw to put ur mind at rest :hugs:


----------



## happy mum

:rofl:
half an hour!!!!!!


----------



## ClaireyF

oh no thats awful for her :(

Cath my baby movements are still quite irregular but is most active at night time and about 11am xx


----------



## happy mum

my mw told me from 22 weeks should feel 10 kicks in 12hours!


----------



## happy mum

I read that aboult Kim! really sad!! do you know why???


----------



## happy mum

:rofl:
i feel sorry for anyone away all day, they'll have pages from today!!!:rofl:

just been to get evie up, she refuses to has put her pyjamas on an everthing!! turned into a teenager!!!


----------



## Cariad_bach

serina27 said:


> :cry: Just seen kim marsh from corrie gave birth 18 wks early and lost her baby boy

Aww thats terrible ... not sure who she is coz i dont watch Corrie but my heart goes out to her xx


----------



## mrsholmes

its prob cos I haven't been in the car and thats wheres shes most active and at my work does, she ob doesn't like it there lol! I think im prob having about 10 kicks in 12 hours but I just expected it to be all the time for some reason

Jue I bought it from Kelly 029 off this site, she had a load of lush clothes for sale

I just seen it too, its terrible:cry: it hasn't said, wonder if they will?!

Evie sounds lush! really cheeky!


----------



## Cariad_bach

happy mum said:


> :rofl:
> i feel sorry for anyone away all day, they'll have pages from today!!!:rofl:

I have to go and get my kids from the bus stop soon ... i will be gone a hour or so .... im dreading what i will come back to :rofl:


----------



## mrsholmes

8 pages since this morning!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Cath ive never looked at the for sale stuff here :dohh: dont know why lol ..

god 8 pages .... and i moaned it was slow this morning :rofl:

Nat Evie sounds like great fun bless her xx


----------



## kittiekat

God its just taken me ages to plough through all these pages lol!!!!

Who mentioned McDonalds??? I could just eat a big mac now for some reason lol


----------



## Cariad_bach

kittiekat said:


> God its just taken me ages to plough through all these pages lol!!!!
> 
> Who mentioned McDonalds??? I could just eat a big mac now for some reason lol


Takes some catching up doesn't it :rofl:

Ive been asking for Mc D's for 2 days now but OH said not till weekend :cry: i feel so cheated lol xxxx

Is bump moving loads now Kat? bet your getting excited for tomorow now :happydance:


----------



## ClaireyF

haha its usually serina who mentions Mcdonalds!

Jue, Kym Marsh was married to Jack Ryder and who was in Hearsay all them years ago!

xx


----------



## happy mum

She is a cheeky little monkey, managed to get her out, she won't sleep tonight if she sleeps longerd . found a load of teaspoons in her room! i wondered where they had all gone, she has a bit of a spoon fettish!! lol!! she likes the shiney ones to feed her dollys with!!

great news nearly 24 weeks clare, so looking forward to be viable!!


----------



## ClaireyF

Nats you'll be 24w on Sunday :happydance: xx


----------



## happy mum

Yeah without going back 8 pages i think it was serina with mc donalds. our nearest is 12 miles away so can't really pop there just as well!! our nearest shop is 2 miles away!! joys of living in the country!! the only thing i walk to is the postbox and the horse and sheep!! wild!!


----------



## mrsholmes

happy mum said:


> She is a cheeky little monkey, managed to get her out, she won't sleep tonight if she sleeps longerd . found a load of teaspoons in her room! i wondered where they had all gone, she has a bit of a spoon fettish!! lol!! she likes the shiney ones to feed her dollys with!!
> 
> great news nearly 24 weeks clare, so looking forward to be viable!!

:rofl:spoons how random!

Kat ive struggled and ive been off work lol

Jue Ive bought a few thing inc a gro egg thingy, 2 baby carriers, and a few rompers. Ive also sold on here as theres no ebay fees

I couldnt think of eating anything worse than a Mcs ds:sick::sick:


----------



## ClaireyF

Just another change of subject...has anyone else picked up the goody bag from Sainsburys? you need to have a nectar card and buy a pack of new born huggies nappies to get the pack. i'm getting mine tonight on the way home because they hadn't got any when i went last week but said that they would put one aside today :D https://www.bounty.com/Good_Luckmum/Sainsburys.aspx


----------



## Cariad_bach

PMSL Nat my 3 year old pinches my spoons for her teddies, ive brought her know end of plastic toy ones but she only likes Real ones!

Im off to get the rugrats from school now ... suppose i will have to give them there tea and stuff too :roll:

SO i will catch you all later xx :hugs:


----------



## happy mum

ClaireyF said:


> Nats you'll be 24w on Sunday :happydance: xx

:happydance:
be so happy!! even though baby is far too small, at least you know it stands a chance should the worst happen
so yay for 24 weeks!!!:happydance:

is the next goal post double figures? then what?

my personal goal post is 34 weeks, any time after that, obviously 37 is best, but i'll breath a big sigh releif then. just always think i'm gonna go early!!


----------



## Cariad_bach

ClaireyF said:


> Just another change of subject...has anyone else picked up the goody bag from Sainsburys? you need to have a nectar card and buy a pack of new born huggies nappies to get the pack. i'm getting mine tonight on the way home because they hadn't got any when i went last week but said that they would put one aside today :D https://www.bounty.com/Good_Luckmum/Sainsburys.aspx

Oooh id not heard of that thanks hun ... will have to go to a Sainsburys and grab one :hugs:


----------



## kittiekat

Yes Jue getting very excited now, less than 24 hours!!

LO is moving around now think they may have just been having a growth spurt like you said. Sorry but think I may have to give in to the calling from McDonalds lol


----------



## ClaireyF

Nats, my next goal is double figures in 2weeks time and then i think its PANIC!!!

i will let everyone know what the sainsburys goody pack is like if they have put one aside :D xxx


----------



## happy mum

Thanks clare just trying to print!!

girls!!! jue any more tricks i should know about!!??? she already steals my make up and trys to put it on!!
gonna start peeling for dinner, had a mashed pot request off DH!!, i'm starving and we have no junk food in house so its gonna be early dinner tonight!
cod in parsley sauce! yum! X must remember page 277 to read from later !!


----------



## mrsholmes

the actua vocuher wont come up!!! RAH ive seen them they look pretty good.

we are having cottage pie but I dont fancy it now!


----------



## ClaireyF

Cath, the voucher doesnt show up, it just prints out...i made that mistake at work :dohh: i had to race to the printer when i knew what was happening lol xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Omg gone 40 mins and 4 pages go !
I am cooking gamon egg and chips for tea then takin kids to a valentines disco i dont wanna but i promised them and yes i had mcdonalds at lunch time after shoppin as our nearest one is 10miles


----------



## mrsholmes

I love gammon egg and chips, not as good with hard egg tho........anyone eaten a runny one?


----------



## Baci

Afternoon everyone.

Wow - just had LOADS of posts to read here and I've only been away one day!

I also have a makeup thief. Violet is already trying to raid my makeup bag and loves it when I pretend to put lipstick on her.

I have a midwife appointment tomorrow afternoon. Not sure why though. I thought it was meant to be at 24 weeks, but I think my doctor mucked up the dates as he made the appointment for me. Oh well - at least I should get to listen to baby's heartbeat again.

Carol xx

p.s. Violet slept through last night for the first time in ages :happydance:
shame I kept waking up :dohh:


----------



## ClaireyF

Carol, my next mw appt isn't until 5th March and i don't know what thats for, it always seems a waste of time but nice excuse for an afternoon off!

It gone quiet in here again now with Nats, Jue and Serina all doing the motherly thing and collecting kids/ cooking tea! 

Only 12mins til i finish work lol and i'm sure by the time i get home there will be tons of posts to read!! xx


----------



## mrsholmes

ive got mine next thursday, my SIL had hers today and she said they checked her wee, bp, checked heart rate and measured from one end of the bump to the other x


----------



## Cariad_bach

:rofl: ... pregnant women ... it gets to tea time and all the chatting stops whilst you go cook :rofl:

I dont eat till later ... just fed the rugrats and OH is at work so i tend to eat once their in bed .. i hate cooking for 1 tho so it will be smash mash or pasta for me :(
I make a bit thing of us all eating together at weekends .. im really old fashioned and i love getting them all round the table for every meal at weekend, i think it helps with table manners to...

...anyway enough rambling :blush:

Carol its great that Violet has finally slept through ... even if you didnt! have fun with the MW hun xxxx


----------



## Cariad_bach

mrsholmes said:


> I love gammon egg and chips, not as good with hard egg tho........anyone eaten a runny one?

Cath i only eat runny eggs hun ... except if im out somewhere ...

...if you've bought them you can see if their Lion stamped and if they are then the Chickens they came from have been triple vaccinated against salmonella and are fully safe to eat soft boiled xxxx


----------



## Jkelmum

Ive eaten loads of runny eggs cath including one 5 mins ago they are safe if they are lion stamped as they will have had injections against salmolnala


----------



## Jkelmum

Snap Jue :rofl:


----------



## kittiekat

Just nipped out to grab a McDonalds lol!

Must admit it was good, not had one for ages!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Lol serina great minds xxx

Kat im jealous ... what did you have?


----------



## Jkelmum

I had a quarter pounder without cheese and a proper with caffine cappichino it was lovely


----------



## Cariad_bach

Oooh yum Serina .. i love Mc D's coffee


----------



## Baci

mrsholmes said:


> ive got mine next thursday, my SIL had hers today and she said they checked her wee, bp, checked heart rate and measured from one end of the bump to the other x

Ooooh, thanks for reminding me that I need to take a sample :laugh2:


----------



## Baci

Oooooh, I've been craving runny eggs for ages! I have some lion stamped ones so I might just have one for my dinner :happydance:


----------



## kittiekat

I had big mac and fries and strawberry milkshake, forgot how good their milkshakes are too!

Oh yes I need to dig a sample bottle out as I have midwifes straight after scan tomorrow.....


----------



## Cariad_bach

OOoh Kat sounds yum ... dont forget to update us straight after you scan lol :hugs:

Carol enjoy your eggs hun ... even my MW didn't know about the lion stamp thing, its no wonder people don't know what to have or not have anymore!


Ive just looked at whos viewing this thread ....why arnt you all posting :rofl:

Anway massacubano it says your there hun ... i cant right on you wall or PM you hun ... it just wont work for me .... is it just me or has your wall page broke?


Edit to add heck i was to slow and shes gone off the list ... does anyone else have probs whiting on her wall ... dont know if its just me or not :(


----------



## kittiekat

I was just in the bath Jue but left the web page running :blush:


----------



## happy mum

Dah Dah!! i'm back for a bit, bugger i forgot DH was going to gym after work, so i'm on bathtime too! I always eat with kids at 5pm i can't wait till 7/8pm when got them to bed. usually have some pud then!!

good luck with scan kat!

i'm on weekly mw visits, bit of a pain but at least get to hear hb every week! i'm always forgetting sample, usually do it when get to dr! bit gros i bet for her as still warm, fresh though!! Ha Ha Ha!!


----------



## kittiekat

happy mum said:


> i'm always forgetting sample, usually do it when get to dr! bit gros i bet for her as still warm, fresh though!! Ha Ha Ha!!

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## ClaireyF

Jue i cant write on her wall either

i have got the mum and baby bundle from Sainsburys and its got in it:
72 huggies pure wipes
1 sample nappy
1 little swimmers
small pack of klennex tissues
travel changing mat
Persil small & mighty sample
pair of TU booties
Carex 100 use hand wash
Comfort Pure bottle of fabric conditioner
Imperial Leather Foam burst 15 use

Much better than the bounty packs :D xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

kittiekat said:


> happy mum said:
> 
> 
> i'm always forgetting sample, usually do it when get to dr! bit gros i bet for her as still warm, fresh though!! Ha Ha Ha!!
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...


https://bestsmileys.com/peeing/1.gif

I hate having to do it there ... at home im relaxed...i can aim, at the Docs it goes everywhere :blush:


----------



## mrsholmes

:yipee::yipee::yipee:Im def having poached eggs in the morning now! i thought u couldnt eat them ive been havingg hard since oct!

claire, that sounds great:happydance:

the baby hasn't stopped moving since OH has come home I think its my voice as i haven't stopped talking lol and Ive been quiet all day!:rofl:

btw tesco are doing a baby sale huggies £7.89 new born nappies, going to have a look sat hopefully


----------



## kittiekat

Sorry this is a long post but just need to talk to someone about it.

I was told when I was 16 that I would struggle to conceive for a number of reasons. When I met my hubby around two years later I told him all about it and as he was a 'looked after' child himself after a few years of trying and failing (2 x IVF) we decided that we could open our doors to some foster children although we never gave up trying for our own. Anyway to cut a long story shorter our second foster child was an 11 year old girl who was extremely psychologically traumatised.

We worked hard on building a relationship up with her and getting her to enjoy school (she was always bright but never had a reason to try before, she loved gaining attention for completing homework or getting good grades etc). Anyway she settled in after the first year really well and even asked us to adopted her. We thought everything was going well until she hit 14. She started hanging around with a bad crowd and got herself in trouble on a number of occasions. Stayed out all night in dens smoking pot etc, they were some of the worst times of all. It was strange because she wasn't my child i felt even more responsible for her behaviour (I hope that comes across as I mean it :blush:). Anyway, it didn't stop there and after repeated talks and her stealing left right and centre from us we had no choice but to move her to another family. She left us when she was 14 and a half ish. Our relationship was strained for the first couple of weeks as she still wanted to be a part of our family but after that I would say it went to a whole new level. She suddenly realised that (in her words) 'that since no-one wanted me I presumed you didn't really. I pushed and pushed you but you always stayed firm with me. Then I went over the edge with you both and lost you then I suddenly realised that love is a two way process'.

So she is still a big part of our lives but we haven't taken her back purely as she is doing so well in her new home and she is here everyday anyway lol. What I am mad about is every parents evening I have attended, over the past year her other foster mum has also been there of course but she has been kind enough to allow me to still attend them. I missed this last one (year 11) as I was working and couldn't get out of it. Her foster mum said the evening had gone well etc and I was worried. Anyway, I have just had a copy of her report posted to me from the school (they enclosed a letter to say they wanted me to have a copy as they were extremely concerned and knew I still had some input in her life). 

Anyway, it was terrible! She has been missing school and not completing coursework by the deadlines set. Her mock exam results were ok but not what the school expected from her. As I said they have predicted her A's and B's in everything and in most she gained D's. I rang her foster mum and she said she is dealing with it and I was to try to remove myself from the situation as the child's education was her responsibility now. 

Sorry its so long but just don't know what to do right now..........


----------



## mrsholmes

oh love her............ I dont know my first thought was for you to speak with her rather than the foster mum and see whats going on?

:hugs:


----------



## ClaireyF

i would speak to her aswell and see if she will open up to you about the sudden change. xxx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Hi hun,
What a terribly difficult situation ... girls at that age are a flipping nightmare (my 15 year old sis has just gone through it all and has nearly ended up living with me on a number of occasions)

Have the school said anything about it this has been a gradual thing or was it a sudden downfall in behaviour?

One thing i do suggest like the others have said is go to her for a chat and not the foster mum ... my sis always felt so betrayed and like we were ganging up on her if i spoke to my mum about her.

Id maybe give the school a call first and see if you can find out more about how long things have been bad for.

Is she hanging around with the wrong people again? or maybe attention seeking?

Maybe shes having probs with her foster mum and not doing school work is her way of punishing her (one thing my sis did to my mum)

I think a heart to heart ... adult to adult girly chat is needed hun ... sorry i cant think of anything else more helpful xxxxx


----------



## kittiekat

Thanks girls,

I am sorry to just drop this on you all but just felt shocked and a little unsure on what to do as I don't want to step on her new foster mums toes etc but still feel very much attached to her that I don't want her to go off the deep end again.

I will contact school tomorrow and speak to her head of year (he was always nice to chat to) and then speak to her and see if she opens up any. She turned 16 recently and has had an 'i'm an adult now' head on since lol.


----------



## LM2104

God you lot can chat... Took me ages to read all that! LOL!!

Cath love the name! We still cant decide OH is not listening to what I think at all, making me really mad!

KittieKat my sister went thru the same thing got in with the wrong crowd school work slipping etc. The only that got her out of it was the shock realisation that what she did was actually going to affect her future and everything like going to uni and getting to be a lawyer like she wants to be... She needs a heart to heart but with someone who isnt going to patronise her or treat her like a child.


----------



## Cariad_bach

Kat dont be sorry hun :hugs: i wish i could help more tho ..

Hopefully the school will have more of a idea for you, 
Your being really diplomatic hun and you only have her best interests at heart ... at this time in her life shes got so much to loose ... i think she sounds the same age as my sis (whos 16 in 3 weeks and doing her last 6 months of school)
This stage is so important for them isnt it ... their exams and everything puts so much pressure on them tho, they need to keep a level head but its heard enough for adults,
All it takes is a hormonal rage, the wrong friend or boyfriend and they start mucking up their exams.

Shes lucky having you in her corner hun xxxxx :hugs:


----------



## kittiekat

Hi LM,

I think your right about that, when she did live with me she used to love going to work with me (I work as a lecturer for a local uni). She made a decision to go on to uni after school and really started to settle down in her education. She hasn't been for a while now so maybe taking her in with me again next week (half term for schools) may help to re-ignite the desire she use to have to go on to uni etc. At least she will be able to see what her exams results can get her and what they can lose her, hope that makes sense lol.


----------



## mrsholmes

It sounds like she got the motivation to do well Kat:hugs:

Thanks Leanne! Its Nat thats bee doing all the talking:rofl:

wat does everyonethink of Isabelle or Isabella?


----------



## kittiekat

Thanks again to everyone for your replies. Hubbys just arrived home from work so I am off to explain the situation to him now. Then I am gonna try and get an early night as I will probably keep waking up during the night as everytime I think about my scan tomorrow I get really excited lol! 

Thinking about the scan makes me feel like a child at christmas!!!


----------



## mrsholmes

Good Luck Kat, enjoy seeing your LO xx


----------



## happy mum

Good Luck Kat!!, sounds like you had some good advice from the other girls!! good luck with getting to talk to her!:hugs:

Cath!!!!!!!! ithought you had decided on Bronwyn!!!!:rofl: what you like???? and its not just me filling in the posts!!!!:yellowcard:


----------



## happy mum

I like isabella by the way!!!!! i think that one would make it to my short list!!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Cath Isabelle is what our LO would be if he was a she ..... or if i for some reason became pregnant again and it was a girl it is the name we would use .. i love it and my OH had his heat set on it,
He was even referring to my bump as Isabelle before the scan :dohh:

Lol Cath you and Nats change your minds all the time :rofl: :hugs:


Kat good luck tomorow hun xxxx


----------



## mrsholmes

happy mum said:


> Good Luck Kat!!, sounds like you had some good advice from the other girls!! good luck with getting to talk to her!:hugs:
> 
> Cath!!!!!!!! ithought you had decided on Bronwyn!!!!:rofl: what you like???? and its not just me filling in the posts!!!!:yellowcard:

I have alot of making up to do im normally in work!:tease:

I def agree Jue.........but Nats worse at changing her mind\\:D/


----------



## Jkelmum

Good luck Kat :hugs:
Right i am off to bed my eyes are heavy kids had a great time at disco i got soaked on way home :( xxx


----------



## mrsholmes

night serina! Im still like a button since i haven't moved all day!


----------



## BabeeAngel

Wow! you girls can really chat! I only check once a day after work, and that took me forever to catch up on!

I have another prenatal class tonight... we are going to the maternity ward for a tour... i'm excited, but sad at the same time because my OH is away working and I have to go alone... i went to the class on monday alone and cried my whole drive home because I was so upset to be the only one there with no OH :( just feels like we're missing out on this bonding experience, and all this information that I really think he should know... I called him so upset, then got even more upset for making him feel bad for something that was he couldn't change...maybe it's just the hormones? i don't know...

I'm also going for my gestational diabetes test tomorrow morning, wish me luck


----------



## happy mum

hugs:Good Luck Babeangel!! :hugs: must be hard without your Dh around!!!

:loopy::loopy::loopy:](*,)](*,)
Its a womans perogative isn't it to change her mind!!! i have decided for sure NOT to find out sex now.......... i think!!!???

so i'm at playgroup again this am then lunch at my mums so won't be back till 2ish....... i just know you're gonna miss me!!:-({|=:cry:


----------



## Cariad_bach

Nat NOOOOOOO you cant be team yellow it will drive ME mad ](*,)

Only joking hun ... im happy for you which ever you decide :hugs:

Kat good luck today hun :hugs: hope all goes really well ... you to Louise xxxxx

Twyla hope all goes well tonight hun and good luck for tomorow, i feel for you hun i cant imagine doing it without my OH :hugs:


----------



## mrsholmes

:rofl: we'll see how quiet it is without Nat!:rofl:

Bet youll change your mind about team yellow......:tease:

Good Luck for this morning Kat!

Twyla- it must be so hard without OH, does he work away?what about taking a friend or your mum?:hugs: Hope all does well at docs


Didn't get up eary enough to go to doctors this morning:blush:, will have to go down and wait now later


----------



## Cariad_bach

How are you today Cath? is it any better after a couple of days at home?


----------



## Jkelmum

Good Luck Babeangel :hugs:
Nat i wish i could go team yellow but i just cant wait :rofl:


----------



## mrsholmes

Cariad_bach said:


> How are you today Cath? is it any better after a couple of days at home?

Much Much better, its not gone but im not crying out in pain and Im not walking funny! Im going to tidy up a bit now since I haven't moved for 2 days and then see if it gets worse!


----------



## ClaireyF

Good luck Babeangel :D 

Can't believe Nats isnt going to on until later...we need to fill up all the spaces on the thread that she would normally fill :D

Glad you feeling a bit better Cath but take it easy!!

:happydance: tomorrows the day Josh is viable!!! had a very peculiar dream last night and dreamt that i was in labour, i only actually got half way through giving birth before i woke up but from what i rememeber it wasn't painful at all!! :rofl: Is everyone else trying to sleep on LHS? everytime i sleep that way i get woken up by being kicked!! i have to turn over for him to settle back down again xxx


----------



## Baci

Morning everyone.

Well, Violet slept through again :happydance: am hoping this is going to continue and I might start getting some more sleep!

BabeeAngel - I can understand how you feel, although my DH doesnt work away, when I was pregnant with Violet he was contracting and just couldn't take the time off (and we couldnt afford him to) so I did all my antenatal classes on my own. I hated going on my own. Good luck for the class tonight - do you have a friend or relative that could go with you?

Good luck today Kat!

Glad you're feeling better today Cath!


----------



## Baci

ClaireyF said:


> Is everyone else trying to sleep on LHS? everytime i sleep that way i get woken up by being kicked!! i have to turn over for him to settle back down again xxx

I've been having exactly the same! Every time I try and sleep on my left I get kicked so I have to move. It's just he's trying to say "Oi Mummy, roll over!"


----------



## Cariad_bach

Yay Carol thats great news about Violet :happydance:

Cath im glad your feeling a bit better but dont over do it will you :hugs:

Jamie doesn't kick at nigh much at all, hopefully hes a good boy that actually likes to sleep at night ... would be a first for one of mine :sleep:


----------



## Hunnyx10

good luck babeangel on gtt for gd hope it turns out better than mine{3x insulin daily}
good luck all ladies with scans

i posted latest bump last night lol


----------



## Cariad_bach

Oooh Hunny will go for a look xxx

Claire youve not done a bump pic for ages!


----------



## mrsholmes

i need to do one 2! havent done one for 10 wks!

congrats Claire:happydance:

Carol fingers crossed for u that Violet carries on esp when the LO arrives!


----------



## ClaireyF

Cariad_bach said:


> Claire youve not done a bump pic for ages!

jue, my bump hasn't really grown, just rounded out and looks a bit more like i'm pregnant and not just eating too many pizzas :pizza: You haven't done for ages either!!! i will do one tomorrow :D xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

:rofl: Cath its deffo a long time since yours .... i didnt think you did bump pics lol.

Claire its got to be bigger.... or maybe im getting your share!


----------



## mrsholmes

they are my two pic first one is 8 wks and the second 13/14 wks, I think i look pg now as people are not asking anymore just saying congrats etc.

shes very active this morning I seem my stomach move:shock:

whats everyone doing for the weekend? the rugby is on and its valentines?!

Im being very boring- I dont like rugby will watch it if I can drink lol but im def not sitting thro 80 mins sober!!!! More of a football girl! also we dont celebrate valentines never have.........prob go to tesco check out their baby sale........I did say it was boring
 



Attached Files:







honeymoon 096.jpg
File size: 87.4 KB
Views: 3









honeymoon 139.jpg
File size: 91.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Cariad_bach

Aww cath you deffo need to update your pics, you bump must be comming on great now :hugs:

We don't celebrate Valentines...my OH is taking me to Mc D's whether he likes it or not tho, hes not let me go all week :rofl:

We will be watching rugby :happydance: its Wales v England...(Im Welsh, OH is English) so im going to give him hell ...just hope Wales win or he will never let me forget it :rofl:

(just to add i only watch Rugby for the men .. all big and muscular .. not wimps like footballers lol )


----------



## ClaireyF

i agree that footballers are wimps and overpaid! Our romantic day is going to comprise of several trips to the tip to take our old oven and sofa and skirting boards that we have been putting off taking! And i'll also try and take a trip to the post office for you Jue :D

I think someone has been taking my share of bump, i think mine only looks as big as Caths 14w one! i still wear my prepregnancy trousers to work and they are a bit loose.. i just think my bump must start a bit higher. 

xx


----------



## kittiekat

Just a quick message as waiting for midwifes to say they think LO is...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
A girl!!


----------



## mrsholmes

ill do one over the weekend, I dont think im that much bigger tho

I love footballers.body shape wise OH is built ike a typical one, Rugby players are a bit on the rough side for me:rofl:! and the cauli ears turn me sick!

I would normally watch the Wales/England game good excuse for a all dayer but my partying days are well and truely over...........dont think its hit me yet:muaha:


----------



## mrsholmes

yehh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! team pink!!!!!!!


congrats!! any names!?:happydance::happydance:


----------



## ClaireyF

Congratulations on Team Pink!! xxx


----------



## Baci

Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## Cariad_bach

Yay Kat team Pink :happydance: congrats hun thats fantastic news....

...maybe we will end up with enough girls for us to be able to pair all the June babies up and marry them off to each other when there older :rofl:

Aww im really pleased for you hun xxxxxx




Claire thanks hun your a star :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


Cath i like em Rough :rofl:


----------



## Jkelmum

Congrats Kat on your team pink xxx
Not sure what i am playyin at today sat tryin to sort my family tree may sound good but considerin i was brought up in care never met my dad ive no idea past my mum dad bro,s and sisters lol
Somebody with my last name added me to facebook and it just got me thinkin


----------



## Hunnyx10

congrats on team pink


----------



## mrsholmes

Cath i like em Rough :rofl:[/QUOTE]

:muaha::rofl:


----------



## mrsholmes

sorry I dont mean to double post again! for some reson it deleted my post to serina!

Maybe faceboom would be a good place to start? I haven't got a clue about how family trees work though xx


----------



## Jkelmum

I have my tree on genes reunited cath X


----------



## mrsholmes

omg have u heard about the 13 year old dad? he looks about 8!


----------



## Jkelmum

Yes and i am disgusted that they are sellin there story its not sumat to be proud of .....jakes dad was 13 when he was born and all those yrs ago that was rare nowadays its not even that rare


----------



## Cariad_bach

Aww i feel for the kids ... there just kids at that age arnt they and they feel like they know it all ... any now their parents themselves, i hope they all manage to find happiness ... especially the baby,
The 13 year old looks so young tho, the photos of him make him look about 7/8 years old.
As for selling their story its silly of them IMO, somewhere there must be a adult (mum/dad/Gardian) guiding them and you'd think they would want privacy.




Serina good luck with the family tree ... i couldn't do mine, both sets of grandparents changed there last names several times for reasons unknown and there's so many skellingtons in the closet that they've gone to alot of trouble to hide ... i didn't get for lol.


----------



## ClaireyF

i haven't heard abou this story, has it been on the news or radio or something?
Serina, how old were you when you ahd your first? (sorry you dont have to answer that if you dont want)
xx


----------



## Jkelmum

I was 14 when i had jake claire he is now a 13 yr old grade A student x


----------



## ClaireyF

my friends mother was young when she had him and he's so bright, could have gone to Oxford if he'd wanted to but chose a different Uni. i wasn't jdging you serina if thats what you thought :hugs: xx


----------



## ClaireyF

Nats will be back shortly won't she? she has 4 pages to catch up on :rofl: xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Claire the story was posted in General Chatter ... here the link to the newspaper thingie with the piccies on 

https://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/article2233878.ece

I dont watch TV but i get all my News updates from General Chatter lol

Wow Serina you were young hun, you seem to have cope fine tho and you come across as having a good happy life so maybe theres hope for this young couple xxxx


----------



## Jkelmum

Nope i didnt think that claire :hugs: 
There is a lot of threads on this boy tday and slatin of young mums and my hormones are makin me mad :rofl: I should be used to it by now x


----------



## Jkelmum

Ha ha all that reading :rofl: i hav an hr what can we gibber about lol


----------



## ClaireyF

:rofl: i think we could fill 4 more pages if we put our minds to it!!! x


----------



## Jkelmum

Sure we could ....Ethan is nappin i have coffee on hand lol


----------



## Jkelmum

*kittiekat, Hunnyx10+ * I see u lurkin come play b4 Nat gets back we need her 10 pages behind :rofl:


----------



## Cariad_bach

I dread to think how much catching up i will have to do after whe weekend :rofl:


----------



## Cariad_bach

Oooh Kat are you back from the MW?


----------



## Jkelmum

Jue will u be like me and not on so much next wk either with kids being off school ?


----------



## Cariad_bach

serina27 said:


> Jue will u be like me and not on so much next wk either with kids being off school ?


Yer i wont have alot of free time next week at all ...... they dont mind me being on the computer a bit but would play up if i was online all the time, if the weathers good i will try to take them down to the park and stuff most days whilst OH is in bed (he works shifts so has to sleep for half the day!)


----------



## Jkelmum

Yeah i take ethan and katie to the park and we are going bowlin one day too and maybe to frankie and bennys :happydance:


----------



## ClaireyF

wow slow down lol, i turn my back for 5mins and you two have filled a few posts!! i wont be on much over the weekend or monday coz i'm having a day out and then Thurs-Sun my grandparents are staying so wont be on then i dont think xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Its great having them at home for a bit isnt it :happydance:

Alot of the mums round me are moaning about what there going to do with them all week but i cant wait...

..i hate them going to school .... in other countries they don't start till there 7-8 and finish later but here they have to go at 5 by law :cry: its sooo young.

I was against pre school to but everyone (especially OH) argued that it was in Katies best interests to go ... even if it was a couple of times a week just for a couple of hours, because that way she can learn to make friends etc before she has to start full time in September.

I often feel that the school are steeling my baby's from me :cry: they love school tho ... i dont let them know that i resent it lol, i want them to do well ... but the holls are my chance to have them back for a bit.


----------



## Cariad_bach

Hi Claire where did you go? ...

Hope you have a good week next week hun xx

WHats happerning with you car? have they done the brakes?


----------



## Jkelmum

I like havin them at home most of time just sometimes they drive me crazy lol I think uk children are made to grow up far too fast from going to lil school to going to high school to leaving at 16


----------



## ClaireyF

Jue, thay have done the brakes and i will collect it after work so should get it back at 5.30 :D i better becareful on the brakes as they will be super sensitive lol

I don't like the idea of Josh going off to preschool (i know its ages away) but with our babies being June ones they are going to really young :( 

We have some things ending on ebay on sunday so hopefully people will have a quick flurry and bid. we are up to £45 so far hehe xx


----------



## ClaireyF

that was a long post by me... i could have spilt it in to 3 to use more space up :rofl: x


----------



## Cariad_bach

LOL Claire what are you actually meant to be doing whilst at work :rofl:

Glad the brakes are sorted .. did they mention the exhaust?

Yer them being June babies makes it harder for sure.....Katies a July baby so shes really young ... the youngest in her class.

Most of them will be 4 nearly 5 in sep when they start full time but katie will only just have turned 4 :cry:

My others are Oct and Nov so there amongst the eldest in their year and they have a much better time of it .... their ahead with everything and Katies always behind with everything .... which is why OH said it was important she went to pre school in the first place ... to help her catch up so she didnt fall further behind, i suppose he's right.

I thank God for Jamie tho because when Katie does go full time i will be a mess :cry: but at least i will have my little man with me :cloud9:


----------



## Jkelmum

I really dont know what i am gunna do when ethan and bump go school :cry: this is my last baby and i will be lost 
Jue with this being your 4th is ur tummy more tender ? mine seems to be or maybe bcos i havent been so ill like past pregnancies ive noticed it x


----------



## ClaireyF

Jue, at work i am meant to be researching where people should invest their money, find out how much peoples investments & ISAs have dropped by and do general admin work and answer the phone. my boss has just gone out to see a client and tell him that the £1.3million he invested is now worth £800,000..oops..how to loose half a million pounds!! xx


----------



## ClaireyF

And no they haven't mentioned the exhaust...yet. maybe they will hit me with when i get there tonight xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Serina TBH my tummy feels fine ..like normal lol, like you said tho maybe since your not as ill you notice other things more :hugs:


----------



## Cariad_bach

ClaireyF said:


> Jue, at work i am meant to be researching where people should invest their money, find out how much peoples investments & ISAs have dropped by and do general admin work and answer the phone. my boss has just gone out to see a client and tell him that the £1.3million he invested is now worth £800,000..oops..how to loose half a million pounds!! xx

:shock: Oops in deed lol wow hun you do a really responsible job ... whilst chatting to us all day :rofl:

I wouldn't want to be in your Bosses shoes right now!


----------



## ClaireyF

no, my job isn't that responsible, if anything goes wrong then its my bosses faults because they are regulated by the FSA not me :D xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Its tender and sometimes feels like stitch when i roll over in bed xxx


----------



## Cariad_bach

ClaireyF said:


> We have some things ending on ebay on sunday so hopefully people will have a quick flurry and bid. we are up to £45 so far hehe xx


Oooh good luck hun ... alot of people are like me and bid in the last mins ..

...i have it down to a fine art now, i have Ebay open on to tabs, on one i will enter my very very max bid but i dont click the Commit to buy button ...

..on the other tab i just keep refreshing the page until the time says 10 seconds remaining, then i flick to the other tab and click commit to buy....theres usually about 3 seconds left when my bid goes in :muaha:

Works great until my computer freezes or something and then i miss it :dohh:


----------



## mrsholmes

im lost again lol!

thats alot of money!!! with this recession and people losing their jobs i dont feel to sorry for him:muaha:

I do that too one ebay! I normally wait till 20 secs lol


----------



## Cariad_bach

serina27 said:


> Its tender and sometimes feels like stitch when i roll over in bed xxx

I often get the sharp pain just off to one side ... i tell my OH it feels like someones pulling my Ovary out on one side, it kills me, that happens when i stand up quick or roll over.

Cath have you changed your Piccie?


----------



## mrsholmes

yeh I was getting bored of it! lol

Ive sold 12 dvds on ebay since weds o buy it now for £110:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Cariad_bach

Wow Cath thats fantastic! i like the new piccie BTW.

Serina has yours just changed to?


----------



## Jkelmum

Well i best get ready for work takin ethan again its getting past a joke thats 3 days this wk ive done both the morning and afternoon shift I dont mind helpin them out but theres not much i can do in day as i get back at 9 and go again at 3 and as i dont drive and buses are 1 a hr i dont stand a chance


----------



## mrsholmes

I did free postage and people have snaped them up it only cost £9 odd, but peoples with postage dont seem to be selling and ebay give u money off your final value fee.

I have just realised ive posted one that someone hasn't paid for! hope they stillpay!


----------



## Jkelmum

Yes it as tho it sed it didnt work lol


----------



## Jkelmum

Wonder what time Nat is bk on :rofl: 
Havent seen Rhonda for awhile hope shes ok
cya in a a bit xxx 
p.s u may slow down ur postin now until i return lmao


----------



## ClaireyF

thats good Cath!! the problem is that we sell things then i find things to buy with the money that we made :dohh: xx


----------



## mrsholmes

lol, Id love u to work for me! Im off sick and 2 memebers of staff have phoned in sick, this always happens when Im off and NO ONE will go in for an hour tonight to help give out medication!. Hope they appriaciate u x


----------



## ClaireyF

I saw Rhonda on FB yesterday, maybe she's given up trying to keep up with this thread!! xx


----------



## mrsholmes

ClaireyF said:


> I saw Rhonda on FB yesterday, maybe she's given up trying to keep up with this thread!! xx

lol probably, god help hayley when she returns:rofl:

I do the same, although ive been really good, i tranferred the pay pal money straight into the savings account for when she arrives

My friend just rang, shes had a sweep and shes 1cm! she was due last friday


----------



## Cariad_bach

Yer i was wondering about Rhonda yesterday, bet shes jst got alot on ...

Same as Helen (lilmomof3) and Jenn (Zoey) they seem to be about sometimes but not posting here

Serina i have to go soon as well ... bet theres loads to catch up on when im back :rofl:

Cath free postage is a great idea, postage on ebay can be a rip of sometimes :(
Good luck to your friend xxxx


----------



## happy mum

Hellllooo!!! i'm back!!! you didn't do much chatting whilst i was away!!!:rofl:

i can't even stay and chat now..:cry:

Going to make a valentines cake for DH, seeing as i can't afford a pressie and kids will like doing it!

i did just read the last 7 pages, can't remember any of it!!:rofl:

i'll be on to chat later when done my wifely duties!!....... not that clare!!!!

well done on ebay selling cath and clare though!!!


----------



## ClaireyF

ooo how exciting Cath!! do you live near your friend to go and see the baby whens shes had it? xxx


----------



## tink

Hi girls!
how are you all?
i'm just gettin some practice in minding my 5 month old step-grandson!
Rang tax credits and i can claim the £500 grant woohoo!
Ive got my eye on the mothercare xcursion x
I'm car-less at the mo cos my dad is borrowing it as hes broke his,i'm off work this weekend and dont plan on goin very far,too bloody cold!well ..i say car..lol...its my baby..i mean bus!
 



Attached Files:







Picture 1043 (Small).jpg
File size: 61.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ClaireyF

:rofl: Nats i nearly just burst out laughing when i read that!! I don't suppose you have any wifely duties for a few more weeks do you? its not long since the last :sex: :rofl: x x


----------



## ClaireyF

Tink, that is a bus!! my uncle has the same car but its sooo comfy!! excellent news about getting the money :D xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Nats good to see you hun ... im baking cakes tonight to :roll: only so i can lick the bowl out tho!

Tink its great news about the Grant hun ... wow thats some Bus lol


----------



## Cariad_bach

ClaireyF said:


> :rofl: Nats i nearly just burst out laughing when i read that!! I don't suppose you have any wifely duties for a few more weeks do you? its not long since the last :sex: :rofl: x x

:rofl: :rofl: :muaha:


----------



## tink

Cariad_bach said:


> ClaireyF said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: Nats i nearly just burst out laughing when i read that!! I don't suppose you have any wifely duties for a few more weeks do you? its not long since the last :sex: :rofl: x x
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :muaha:Click to expand...

:blush: hmmm that reminds me..................:rofl:


----------



## Cariad_bach

:rofl: LOL mines on a promise for tomorow night as long as he's good ... wast meant to be last weekend but he pee'd me off and he ended up in the bad books, he recons hes going to make it up to me.
Hes already cleaned the cooker :muaha:
(we cant in the week because he works shifts and hes out all evening/night)

Guess i will have wifely duties of my own to perform :rofl:


----------



## ClaireyF

:rofl: you all make me laugh!! xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

ClaireyF said:


> :rofl: you all make me laugh!! xx


LOl you always start it :rofl:


----------



## ClaireyF

:rofl: it was Nats who started it this time!! i didn't realise that Tinks OH was on rations aswell as your OH Jue and Nats OH...well, hes lucky every 6 weeks apparently :rofl:


----------



## tink

:rofl:just seems like too much like hard work to me at the mo,as soon as my head hits the pillow,he's had it!:rofl:
i'm also a bit wary now cos of that streak of blood i had weds.


----------



## Cariad_bach

:rofl: Nats mentioned it but you quoted it :rofl: :muaha:

Off to the bus stop now to get the kids so i will leave you all to it :hugs:


----------



## mrsholmes

I go away for a min and theres 2 pages!........shows Nats back:rofl:

i love the cake mix............cant bake tho!

Good luck with all your promises.........ive made none so i get peace and quiet:muaha:

Great news about the grant Tink

Im going off now to have a bath.....hope I can get out again :rofl: Will prob be on most of the weekend. On my own by the looks of it!:hissy:

Claire- Yeah shes only down the road and shes a close friend from school so will prob be spending lots of time with her esp when the LO is born. Shes alot more chilled out since going on maternity leave didnt see her much only odd night night as she was always working!


----------



## ClaireyF

Cath that will be nice coz your LOs will be similar ages :D enjoy your bath!!

Ok Tink, you have an excuse not to :sex:

Its gonna be quiet now without Jue, Cath, Nats & Serina! xx


----------



## Baci

Wow, I've only been gone since 12 and there's 6 pages!

Back from the midwife appointment, everythings fine although she had a hard time finding the heartbeat as baby kept moving away from the doppler!

Still don't have a clue on baby names - good job we still have plenty of time. I think me and DH are going to have to write a list and see which ones we agree on.

I could do with selling some stuff on ebay. I've bought on there before but never sold. Still have my Quinny to sell too but I'm a bit worried about it selling. I was thinking about doing an NCT sale, but I think they take quite a big percentage of your sales.


----------



## Hunnyx10

lol i think most OH's have to wait i know mine does as i go to bed and fall asleep before he gets out of the loo lol

not sure if i will do wifely duties but he understands "i think" lol

i love ebay just got a load of 0-3mths baby clothes 28 items for £ 10.00 and £5.00pp yay 

i know i have 3 double buggies but will selling them to get a phil and teds double yay OH is letting me buy a new one as daughter still will only be 21mths and loves to sleep and my doubles dont lay back enough in the front seat
it will also be in pink yay https://www.mothercare.com/richContent/B00186DLME


----------



## happy mum

:rofl::rofl:
I never said a thing!!!!:blush:
you never know could be twice in 6 weeks!!!:rofl: got a bit of a feeling!!:blush:
i'll of forgotten about that later though!!!:rofl:
so i've got the cake in the oven, kids have mixture all over their faces! god knows what it'll look like!!! its the thought that counts though!!

Better go do some cleaning up now!! XX


----------



## happy mum

Jue have you not repaid your oh for that oven cleaning yet???? he'll want extras!!!


----------



## ClaireyF

:rofl: xxx


----------



## Jkelmum

:hissy: Can someone remind my husband what *his* duties are :cry:
My sex drive as gone thru the roof:blush: and he is always too tired:grr:
Yet i know its not todo with being tired he was same when i was pregnant with ethan but he wont talk to me or say why yet soon as baby is here and i am knakerd and cant be arsed he is like a dog on heat:hissy:


----------



## ClaireyF

my DH said he was cleaning the oven this weekend.... xx


----------



## happy mum

serina27 said:


> :hissy: Can someone remind my husband what *his* duties are :cry:
> My sex drive as gone thru the roof:blush: and he is always too tired:grr:
> Yet i know its not todo with being tired he was same when i was pregnant with ethan but he wont talk to me or say why yet soon as baby is here and i am knakerd and cant be arsed he is like a dog on heat:hissy:

I'll send you my DH round!! :rofl:


----------



## happy mum

ClaireyF said:


> my DH said he was cleaning the oven this weekend.... xx


The amount of:sex: he gets???? i'm surprised he's got the energy!!:rofl:


----------



## Jkelmum

happy mum said:


> serina27 said:
> 
> 
> :hissy: Can someone remind my husband what *his* duties are :cry:
> My sex drive as gone thru the roof:blush: and he is always too tired:grr:
> Yet i know its not todo with being tired he was same when i was pregnant with ethan but he wont talk to me or say why yet soon as baby is here and i am knakerd and cant be arsed he is like a dog on heat:hissy:
> 
> I'll send you my DH round!! :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: Not sure either of our DH would approve :muaha: maybe i will go dig out my box of goodies from under the bed and give myself a valentines pressie :rofl:


----------



## Baci

Hunnyx10 said:


> i know i have 3 double buggies but will selling them to get a phil and teds double yay OH is letting me buy a new one as daughter still will only be 21mths and loves to sleep and my doubles dont lay back enough in the front seat
> it will also be in pink yay https://www.mothercare.com/richContent/B00186DLME

I've also been looking at the phil and teds one in red. I'm selling the Quinny and another pushchair to put some money towards the P&T.

Looks like they have that pink one on sale at kiddicare for 300 including the double kit and cocoon at the moment (Oh and you can get cashback on quidco too).


----------



## Jkelmum

I am cooking spaghetti carbonara for tea cos i fancy pasta just sent jake to shop for the milk


----------



## happy mum

serina27 said:


> happy mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> serina27 said:
> 
> 
> :hissy: Can someone remind my husband what *his* duties are :cry:
> My sex drive as gone thru the roof:blush: and he is always too tired:grr:
> Yet i know its not todo with being tired he was same when i was pregnant with ethan but he wont talk to me or say why yet soon as baby is here and i am knakerd and cant be arsed he is like a dog on heat:hissy:
> 
> I'll send you my DH round!! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: Not sure either of our DH would approve :muaha: maybe i will go dig out my box of goodies from under the bed and give myself a valentines pressie :rofl:Click to expand...


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

No Comment!!!:rofl:


----------



## Cariad_bach

happy mum said:


> Jue have you not repaid your oh for that oven cleaning yet???? he'll want extras!!!


He keeps upseting me by saying things like ..."i cant go to Mc D's because ive got to go to work" ...

...and "no we cant get a kitten, you only want one because your hormonal" :hissy: (hes right tho :blush: )

So ive been withholding :muaha:


----------



## Jkelmum

If my hubby doesnt behave i have to withold cookin :rofl:


----------



## Cariad_bach

Carol glad all went well at the MW's hun, hope we will get to see the shortlist of names xxx

Hunny Ive heard a few people say good things about those phil and teds double buggys, they look really good to xxxx


----------



## happy mum

Cariad_bach said:


> happy mum said:
> 
> 
> Jue have you not repaid your oh for that oven cleaning yet???? he'll want extras!!!
> 
> 
> He keeps upseting me by saying things like ..."i cant go to Mc D's because ive got to go to work" ...
> 
> ...and "no we cant get a kitten, you only want one because your hormonal" :hissy: (hes right tho :blush: )
> 
> So ive been withholding :muaha:Click to expand...

Serious issues then!!!:rofl:

Can't keep a pregnant woman away from mc d's!!:rofl:

I can't even remember my excuses why i havn't put out!!! they were very serious though!!:rofl:


----------



## Baci

You're all talking about :sex:

And I'm talking about pushchairs! :dohh:


----------



## happy mum

serina27 said:


> If my hubby doesnt behave i have to withold cookin :rofl:

Now that really would upset my DH!! he'd starve!!:rofl:

Sex or Food??? Why do you think i'm making cake??:rofl:


----------



## Cariad_bach

I have to brag a min .... part of being a mum.

My 6 year old Chloe has just come home with a Good Citizenship award certificate :cloud9:

There handed out in a special assembly at the end of every half term to a max of 5 pupils that have been really good and helpfull and chloe got one :happydance: im so proud of her :cloud9:


----------



## Cariad_bach

Lol Carol dont worry about it ... its Nats, Claire and Serina ...they always lower the tone :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Baci

Aww, that's fantastic Jue! :happydance:


----------



## Jkelmum

Aww thats lovely due ....we have super star award each wk and a johnathon newman award at end of each term in memory of a little boy who went to that school x


----------



## ClaireyF

:rofl: never mind Carol! 

i dont know how DH has the energy to clean the oven either lol! Serina, i would get your box of goodies out if he doesn't put out! Mine got thrown away just before we got married but have bought a vibrating cock ring clit stimulator since and its really good...except not used since being pg because i thought we weren't allowed :dohh: 

Jue, i want a kitten too but DH keeps saying no :( i think when Josh is old enough i will let him pick one out from the cat rescue. we already have a cat and a dog xx


----------



## ClaireyF

Aww well done Jue's chloe :hugs:


----------



## Jkelmum

Jue your no angel either:muaha:


----------



## happy mum

Baci said:


> You're all talking about :sex:
> 
> And I'm talking about pushchairs! :dohh:

I'm not allowed a new one!! so can 't join in!!

Sex....... any one can join in!!!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Rosella

helloooo, happy friday everyone! Congrats Jue, your daughter is a credit to you!!! Might have to ask you for some tips.

Did i see mention of a phil and teds...i think it's the one we're going get! has anyone tried it out yet???


----------



## Jkelmum

:cry::blush:Ive just caughed loads then leaked !! my pelvic floor is usless i am going in bath then cookin tea so i maybe bk sometime later xxxx


----------



## ClaireyF

Enjoy your bath Serina!

Hiya Gail :D

i forgot to mention...we had pancakes for pudding last night...they were so yummy :D xxx


----------



## Rosella

hiya Claire :D


----------



## happy mum

Well done Chloe!!!!!:happydance:

:hissy: Pancakes again!!!!


i'm off to cook dinner!!!!

Byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!! XXXX


----------



## Baci

Rosella said:


> Did i see mention of a phil and teds...i think it's the one we're going get! has anyone tried it out yet???

I had a quick look at one in Mothercare and really liked it. 

I just need to make sure it fits in the car boot (we have an RX8 and although it has quite a big boot, the boot entrance is pretty small) and as long as it fits I reckon I'll be ordering one off the internet. :happydance:


----------



## Cariad_bach

serina27 said:


> :cry::blush:Ive just caughed loads then leaked !! my pelvic floor is usless i am going in bath then cookin tea so i maybe bk sometime later xxxx


It took me weeks after Katie to get mine back ... but i really practised hard (Not wanting to lower the tone like some but OH liked me to exercise that particular muscle :rofl:)
Have a nice bath hun.

See you later Nats xx

Hi Gail,
I have a friend who uses a phil and teds and she loves it .. i dont know what age ect you can use the bottom seat till tho ...they dont get much of a vew lol.
But she loves it and cant fault it xxx


----------



## kittiekat

mrsholmes said:


> yehh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! team pink!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> congrats!! any names!?:happydance::happydance:

Actually we have chosen a name...........for a girl it was to be isabel marie...:blush: but we had chosen it a while ago cath honest!


----------



## Hunnyx10

rosella yes phil & teds i mentioned as im getting a pink one yay

they are so easy to push and turn one handed :) just cant wait now till i get it as i have to wait another 8 weeks till i get my maternity grant to go and buy it :happydance:
in the meantime im selling 2 of my other double buggies on ebay :rofl:


----------



## kittiekat

serina27 said:


> *kittiekat, Hunnyx10+ * I see u lurkin come play b4 Nat gets back we need her 10 pages behind :rofl:

:rofl::rofl: I onl;y get to check in at work cant post anything until I get home :cry:


----------



## Cariad_bach

kittiekat said:


> mrsholmes said:
> 
> 
> yehh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! team pink!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> congrats!! any names!?:happydance::happydance:
> 
> Actually we have chosen a name...........for a girl it was to be isabel marie...:blush: but we had chosen it a while ago cath honest!Click to expand...

Kats its a lovely name (did you say it before? im sure i remember it from another post, the middle names a family name isnt it?) ..... its a good job im having a boy or there would be tuns of Isabels lol xxxx


----------



## kittiekat

Cariad_bach said:


> Oooh Kat are you back from the MW?

Home from midwifes and work now hun :happydance:


----------



## Rosella

Baci said:


> Rosella said:
> 
> 
> Did i see mention of a phil and teds...i think it's the one we're going get! has anyone tried it out yet???
> 
> I had a quick look at one in Mothercare and really liked it.
> 
> I just need to make sure it fits in the car boot (we have an RX8 and although it has quite a big boot, the boot entrance is pretty small) and as long as it fits I reckon I'll be ordering one off the internet. :happydance:Click to expand...

I have a mini...hmmm. boot is tiny! will need to do some measuring...


----------



## massacubano

I never check in with this thread b/c I thought it was buddy requests only :rofl: gee missed lots I see....

back from u/s - scan Javier is 1.4 lbs and 52% all fingers and toes accounted for! looks like he has my trout pout lips... 

hope to check in this thread more! 

-kathy


----------



## Rosella

congrats kathy!!! good news about the fingers and toes - i asked exactly the same question!! :D


----------



## Cariad_bach

massacubano said:


> I never check in with this thread b/c I thought it was buddy requests only :rofl: gee missed lots I see....
> 
> back from u/s - scan Javier is 1.4 lbs and 52% all fingers and toes accounted for! looks like he has my trout pout lips...
> 
> hope to check in this thread more!
> 
> -kathy


Yay hiya hun ... why cant i write on your wall or message you? its driving me mad because i used to be able to, i wanted to see how you were doing and it wont let me :hissy:

Glad the scan went well xxxxxx


----------



## Cariad_bach

kittiekat said:


> Cariad_bach said:
> 
> 
> Oooh Kat are you back from the MW?
> 
> Home from midwifes and work now hun :happydance:Click to expand...


Did everything go well at the MW's hun?


----------



## massacubano

Cariad_bach said:


> massacubano said:
> 
> 
> I never check in with this thread b/c I thought it was buddy requests only :rofl: gee missed lots I see....
> 
> back from u/s - scan Javier is 1.4 lbs and 52% all fingers and toes accounted for! looks like he has my trout pout lips...
> 
> hope to check in this thread more!
> 
> -kathy
> 
> 
> Yay hiya hun ... why cant i write on your wall or message you? its driving me mad, i wanted to see how you were doing and it wont let me :hissy:
> 
> Glad the scan went well xxxxxxClick to expand...

He is growing great. How is your little man? wow we June due dates seem to all be having boys! :blue:


----------



## Cariad_bach

Yer hes doing great thanks hun, growing loads ... has your little girl got over having another Brother yet?


----------



## kittiekat

[/QUOTE]Did everything go well at the MW's hun?[/QUOTE]

Yes everything was fine, Isabel measured just right and had everything in the right place. She was such a wriggler, maybe I drunk too much diet coke :blush: lol

I had to get my bp checked but that was fine too, I am all calm lol

The woman said she is 90% sure its a girl and after reading other posts on here I take it that is what they all say to cover their backs......has anyone ever been told it wrong though?

I have bought a little pink top which has 'daddys little girl' wrote on it to help tell hubby what LO is......can't wait for him to get home :happydance:


----------



## Cariad_bach

Aww hun thats great ... Katie had a top that said that on it and OH used to put it on her all the time, it was him that got it for her tho lol

Aww id love to see the look on your OH's face when you give it to him ... your will have to tell us what he said :cloud9:


----------



## Baci

Wow - we're not far off 3000 replies on this thread! :headspin:


----------



## Jkelmum

All clean and full up ive never made spaghetti carbonara before and everyone loved it :) which is great as katie is so fussy Ethan got in a mess but he loved it and had 2 yoghurts for puddin bless him i love to see kids eatin well xxx


----------



## Hunnyx10

lol with messy kids my courtney {17 mths) is terrible she has to make mess while she is eating lol but at least she does eat it all

just glad we have a large roofbox on our car for our phil & teds buggy but i will at least still be able to get on a bus with it too as its still a single buggy at heart lol


----------



## mrsholmes

I was only gone 2 hours and I missed 6 pages! I simply cant go back to work now!:muaha:

and the tone was def lowered..............:rofl:

Congrats Kat! Ill prob change my mind by the time she arrives! I also like Isabella
(bella rather than belle)

WELL DONE to chole Jue!

Hay Kathy nice to see u x


----------



## Baci

Hunnyx10 said:


> just glad we have a large roofbox on our car for our phil & teds buggy but i will at least still be able to get on a bus with it too as its still a single buggy at heart lol

That's why I like the P&T too. I have a nice shopping centre I can go to that's a 5 min bus ride away, so would love a pushchair that still fits easily on a bus.
Fingers crossed it fits in the car boot!


----------



## Hunnyx10

i just cant wait to get it lol


----------



## happy mum

mrsholmes said:


> I was only gone 2 hours and I missed 6 pages! I simply cant go back to work now!:muaha:
> 
> and the tone was def lowered..............:rofl:
> 
> Congrats Kat! Ill prob change my mind by the time she arrives! I also like Isabella
> (bella rather than belle)
> 
> WELL DONE to chole Jue!
> 
> Hay Kathy nice to see u x


We were gonna call Evie,.. Arabella for ages, mainly cos i wanted to call her Bella, our surname Byrne so thought it went well. Bella Byrne!! I think thats why i like Isabella too. O gosh lets hope mine isn't a girl!!!


----------



## Baci

Hunnyx10 said:


> i just cant wait to get it lol

I know what you mean. I am so gonna sulk if it doesnt fit in the car! :rofl:


----------



## Cariad_bach

Baci said:


> Hunnyx10 said:
> 
> 
> i just cant wait to get it lol
> 
> I know what you mean. I am so gonna sulk if it doesnt fit in the car! :rofl:Click to expand...

Do what i made my OH do and get a bigger car lol xxx:rofl:


----------



## Baci

Cariad_bach said:


> Do what i made my OH do and get a bigger car lol xxx:rofl:

Heh - I have NO chance of getting my DH to get a bigger car! :rofl:


----------



## ClaireyF

we have to get a bigger car as my citroen C1 has NO boot x


----------



## mrsholmes

nothing else fits in my boot with the pushchair!? I do shopping on line anyway


----------



## Baci

The boot is pretty big but as it's a coupe it's a bit awkward. We'd definitely have to get a bigger car if it had a small/no boot.

The Quinny fits in it without too much problem so here's hoping the phil&teds is a similar size.

It also only has 4 seats so there wont be any chance of giving people lifts when bubs arrives! My Dad spent ages the other weekend trying to convince us to get a more sensible/bigger car but we both love it! :blush:


----------



## Cariad_bach

Were having a bloke come to fit a towbar to our 7 seater next week because altho for us lot its fine .. when we have OH's son we will be using all 7 seats, then the pram ... thats it, all full up and know more room, we could do with a bus lol xxxx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I'm here!! Ok so you guys having me wondering what you wrote about me today, lol! I tried to search real quick but who can keep up with you ladies, you write a 20pg novel everyday and that's no exageration! :rofl: So I'm fine thank you all for worrying about me, I am on bnb everyday but don't come in hear that often as I feel a little lost, tbh with you all the last time I was in here my feelings got a little hurt so I've stayed away for awhile.


----------



## Cariad_bach

Page 288 and 289 we talk about you hun!

We were just wondering if you were ok :hugs: why were your feelings hurt hun :cry: i dont remember anything but i can be pretty thick sometimes ..... if its somthing i said im so sorry hun, i hate to think id done somthing to upset you


----------



## mrsholmes

omg how/why?!?!:hugs: im sure none of us meant anything nasty:hugs: and ifit was me im sorry in advance I can be blunt sometimes:hugs:

glas your ok tho, love you new pic x


----------



## Jkelmum

:hugs: Rhonda no idea why u felt hurt , hope ur ok now ...We kinda sit here all day chatting tryin to out do nat on the talk for england trophy :rofl: That can lead to anything and not always preggers related I was offered her husband earlier :blush: 
Hope everyone else is ok 
I just came by to gloat lol I have a pack of ready made pancakes so i can have 1 whenever i fancy and they are scrummy too


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

No it wasn't anything anyone said, more of what you didn't say but I was having a horrible day that day and was getting ignored all over the place, I just cried all day long, stupid hormones!!


----------



## Cariad_bach

1cre8tivgrl said:


> No it wasn't anything anyone said, more of what you didn't say but I was having a horrible day that day and was getting ignored all over the place, I just cried all day long, stupid hormones!!


Im so sorry hun :hugs:

I will be honest with you ive spent the last hour looking back over the thread and i got to where you posted about you scan but couldn't find any of your posts after that .... i just feel terrible that i/we upset you and im really sorry.. :hugs:


----------



## happy mum

1cre8tivgrl said:


> I'm here!! Ok so you guys having me wondering what you wrote about me today, lol! I tried to search real quick but who can keep up with you ladies, you write a 20pg novel everyday and that's no exageration! :rofl: So I'm fine thank you all for worrying about me, I am on bnb everyday but don't come in hear that often as I feel a little lost, tbh with you all the last time I was in here my feelings got a little hurt so I've stayed away for awhile.

Why were your feelings hurt rhonda? i don't remember any bad feelings on this buddy thread???:hugs:


----------



## Jkelmum

I think posts get missed in here all time....early we was talking about :sex: and i hadnt even noticed poor carol tryin to talk about prams :doh:
Nobody would ignore your post or anybody elses posts but i know what u mean about hormones a few times i have got upset with either people not answering me in threads or like today threads that hav nothing to do with me yet i have to say sumat then get stressy at the replys :doh:


----------



## happy mum

Apart from that comment from you serina!!!! cheeky!!! i was being generous, to a friend in need!!! lol!! but i do appologise if i offended you!!!


----------



## Jkelmum

Now lets *ALL* have a group :hugs:


----------



## mrsholmes

Cariad_bach said:


> 1cre8tivgrl said:
> 
> 
> No it wasn't anything anyone said, more of what you didn't say but I was having a horrible day that day and was getting ignored all over the place, I just cried all day long, stupid hormones!!
> 
> 
> Im so sorry hun :hugs:
> 
> I will be honest with you ive spent the last hour looking back over the thread and i got to where you posted about you scan but couldn't find any of your posts after that .... i just feel terrible that i/we upset you and im really sorry.. :hugs:Click to expand...

same here........ ok I think I know when it was, when your roof was leaking?!? we do jump around alot, I went for a bath and as serina said the others were almost swaping car keys!


----------



## Jkelmum

happy mum said:


> Apart from that comment from you serina!!!! cheeky!!! i was being generous, to a friend in need!!! lol!! but i do appologise if i offended you!!!

:rofl:


----------



## mrsholmes

:hugs:


----------



## Baci

:hug:


----------



## mrsholmes

I was peeing myself , I think she thought u was talking about prams I was sitting here laughing to myself my OH thought I was mad!:rofl:

sorry carol!


----------



## Cariad_bach

https://bestsmileys.com/hugging/4.gif

https://bestsmileys.com/hugging/3.gif​
I try to answer everyone :blush: but sometimes there's so many posts i scan through just to pick up the general flow and go from there, i probably miss things all the time :blush: sorry xxxx :hugs:


----------



## LM2104

Oh my god, it literally took me half an hour to catch up from last night!!

:hugs: Rhonda!

Cath love Isabella I wanted it at one point because I wanted a Bella. 
Well OH and I have agreed on Annie if we're def having a girl because it means so much to him as it was his mums name and she past away nearly 2 years ago.

As for the :sex: element OH is already panicking about how long the drought will be after the birth :rofl: Expect Claires OH will be glad to get a chance to recharge his batteries tho :rofl:

Had a crap day at work, I seem to get really tired about 3pm and my boss told me off for moaning but all I said was that I was tired and wanted to go home :hissy: Roll on mat leave


----------



## happy mum

1cre8tivgrl said:


> No it wasn't anything anyone said, more of what you didn't say but I was having a horrible day that day and was getting ignored all over the place, I just cried all day long, stupid hormones!!

:hissy::hissy:
SHOUT LOUDER!!!!


My last 2 posts in second tri were pretty much ignored, so i'm a bit the opposite and spend more time in buddy thread. but i do know what you mean , done my fair share of crying this pg, with one thing an another. don't give up on us!!!:hugs:

thats why we end up talking about sex, makes us laugh and forget all the other crap thats going on. in my life i should add can't speak for everyone else.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

It's ok girls :hugs: It was the day before my scan I think and I just wondered if anyone had a guess as to what I was having as we were all guessing on everyone elses then no one said a word about mine, I was a little crushed and then I went into the kitchen here at work and started talking to my boss (she's only here once a week) and she completely ignored me so I felt invisable that day, but she's a rotten bitch and you girls are all lovely I know I shouldn't have taken it to heart but I'm preg and the hormones are just a flowin :rofl:

Jue you are such a sweetheart hun I can't believe you went back trying to find my last post, it really must have taken you an hour! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jkelmum

happy mum said:


> 1cre8tivgrl said:
> 
> 
> No it wasn't anything anyone said, more of what you didn't say but I was having a horrible day that day and was getting ignored all over the place, I just cried all day long, stupid hormones!!
> 
> :hissy::hissy:
> SHOUT LOUDER!!!!
> 
> 
> My last 2 posts in second tri were pretty much ignored, so i'm a bit the opposite and spend more time in buddy thread. but i do know what you mean , done my fair share of crying this pg, with one thing an another. don't give up on us!!!:hugs:
> 
> thats why we end up talking about sex, makes us laugh and forget all the other crap thats going on. in my life i should add can't speak for everyone else.Click to expand...

:rofl: i talk about it so to dream about gettin it


----------



## happy mum

LM2104 said:


> Oh my god, it literally took me half an hour to catch up from last night!!
> 
> :hugs: Rhonda!
> 
> Cath love Isabella I wanted it at one point because I wanted a Bella.
> Well OH and I have agreed on Annie if we're def having a girl because it means so much to him as it was his mums name and she past away nearly 2 years ago.
> 
> As for the :sex: element OH is already panicking about how long the drought will be after the birth :rofl: Expect Claires OH will be glad to get a chance to recharge his batteries tho :rofl:
> 
> Had a crap day at work, I seem to get really tired about 3pm and my boss told me off for moaning but all I said was that I was tired and wanted to go home :hissy: Roll on mat leave

I really like the name Annie!! thats one on my list too as well as isabella/ Bella, at this rate were all gonna have the same names! my middle name is anne so had thought Annie as a similie.

When do you go on Mat leave?


----------



## ClaireyF

sorry Rhonda :hugs: xxx


----------



## ClaireyF

:rofl: thanks LM2104!! i expected that off Nats! xx


----------



## mrsholmes

LM2104 said:


> Oh my god, it literally took me half an hour to catch up from last night!!
> 
> :hugs: Rhonda!
> 
> Cath love Isabella I wanted it at one point because I wanted a Bella.
> Well OH and I have agreed on Annie if we're def having a girl because it means so much to him as it was his mums name and she past away nearly 2 years ago.
> 
> As for the :sex: element OH is already panicking about how long the drought will be after the birth :rofl: Expect Claires OH will be glad to get a chance to recharge his batteries tho :rofl:
> 
> Had a crap day at work, I seem to get really tired about 3pm and my boss told me off for moaning but all I said was that I was tired and wanted to go home :hissy: Roll on mat leave

:rofl::rofl:my is def on a dought still haven't done any:sex:sinceoct.........pity for him

I get really tired that time too, Ur boss should be more understanding!


----------



## Baci

mrsholmes said:


> I was peeing myself , I think she thought u was talking about prams I was sitting here laughing to myself my OH thought I was mad!:rofl:
> 
> sorry carol!

:rofl:

I'd like to think I know the difference between :sex: and prams!

:rofl:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

don't feel bad Cath I too will confess I have not had :sex: since I got my :bfp: poor DH but my sex drive is non-existant since I've been preg this time...


----------



## Jkelmum

Ok girls ive gone soppy 

Ive got chris sausage and egg for breakfast in bed a large box of heroes and a lovely card 

And we are not doing valentines day lol


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

ok so I have to ask...I'm from the USA and don't have a clue, what is a pram? Is it a stroller??


----------



## happy mum

YOu got me thinking Rhonda cos i was sure i'd had a guess at the sex of your baby.
Just had a look on face book, i guessed boy on there prob why didn't guess again! sorry!! i was wrong obviously!!! XX


----------



## mrsholmes

:hugs: Rhonda xx


----------



## Jkelmum

omg i am acting like a man :rofl: I am not getting any so i am being extra nice


----------



## LM2104

I had a meeting with HR today and were trying figure out my last day but she was getting really frustrated with me and I was trying to explain to her that I've got loads of holiday to take and we were getting nowhere so am going to figure out the date over the weekend but will probably try and work until the beginning of June.

Sorry Claire couldnt resist.

Completely random but has anyone got a funny belly button now? Mine is now more of a slit that a circle looks really wierd!


----------



## Jkelmum

Rhonda a pram is a pushchair or stroller


----------



## happy mum

1cre8tivgrl said:


> ok so I have to ask...I'm from the USA and don't have a clue, what is a pram? Is it a stroller??

you do realise your gonna get 10 replys to this now..:rofl:

yes i think!! can ababy lie in a stroller? if not then a stroller is a buggy:rofl:


----------



## ClaireyF

its ok lm2104 :D my belly button isnt so much of an innie anymore, its so shallow. think nats missed my dig at her :rofl: xx


----------



## happy mum

LM2104 said:


> I had a meeting with HR today and were trying figure out my last day but she was getting really frustrated with me and I was trying to explain to her that I've got loads of holiday to take and we were getting nowhere so am going to figure out the date over the weekend but will probably try and work until the beginning of June.
> 
> Sorry Claire couldnt resist.
> 
> Completely random but has anyone got a funny belly button now? Mine is now more of a slit that a circle looks really wierd!

I'm glad you commented on Clare i get my wrists slapped!!!

my belly button if flat now but still round!!


----------



## mrsholmes

Baci said:


> mrsholmes said:
> 
> 
> I was peeing myself , I think she thought u was talking about prams I was sitting here laughing to myself my OH thought I was mad!:rofl:
> 
> sorry carol!
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> I'd like to think I know the difference between :sex: and prams!
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

on the :sex:issue I was feeling so sick and now i just feel like a around ball!


----------



## happy mum

ClaireyF said:


> its ok lm2104 :D my belly button isnt so much of an innie anymore, its so shallow. think nats missed my dig at her :rofl: xx

 I was ignoring you!!:ignore:


----------



## ClaireyF

yea yea whatever :D x


----------



## mrsholmes

mine is still a circle ish but one side has gone funny too! Its not flat yet!??! is that normal it was hurting the other day too??


----------



## Jkelmum

You know we arnt meant to be doing valentines BUT its our 1st one married so really we should lol


----------



## Baci

Mine is getting shallower and shallower. Not sure about the hurting though Cath, as mine hasn't been hurting.


----------



## Jkelmum

Mine asnt changed


----------



## happy mum

Serina sounds like you,ve made loads of effort! we're out for the dat swimming then bike shopping for evie birthday pressie. curry tea when got kids to bed.

talking of bed i'm knackered... good night girls XX


----------



## ClaireyF

night nats sleep well :D x


----------



## mrsholmes

it was prob the streching that hurt! 

Night Nat !!


----------



## Jkelmum

Night Nat ...he as work from 12 til 10pm so just doing him breaky and card with chocys tho i bet he wont have got me a card lol


----------



## Hunnyx10

night night and sleep tight lol


----------



## ClaireyF

when did you get married serina? xx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

my belly button is half in half out at a 45 degree angle, so its almost an outie, wont be long now.


----------



## Jkelmum

15th may claire


----------



## ClaireyF

bet it was warmer than 29th march when we got married xx


----------



## Baci

Night everyone!


----------



## Jkelmum

It was a lovely day claire theres a few photos on facebook x


----------



## mrsholmes

oooohh No! I like my belly button the way it is!:hissy: do they do back to normal?

nIGHT!..........u lot go to bed well early! lol


----------



## Jkelmum

night carol xx


----------



## ClaireyF

night carol x


----------



## Cariad_bach

1cre8tivgrl said:


> ok so I have to ask...I'm from the USA and don't have a clue, what is a pram? Is it a stroller??

Yer it is hun, and im almost a outie too :hugs:

Night night Nats xxxx

Night Carol XXXX


----------



## Jkelmum

cath i am still up waitin for hubby t finish work


----------



## ClaireyF

serina i will have a nosey at your pics tomorrow. i'm going now too...night everyone xxx


----------



## Cariad_bach

happy mum said:


> 1cre8tivgrl said:
> 
> 
> ok so I have to ask...I'm from the USA and don't have a clue, what is a pram? Is it a stroller??
> 
> you do realise your gonna get 10 replys to this now..:rofl:
> 
> yes i think!! can ababy lie in a stroller? if not then a stroller is a buggy:rofl:Click to expand...


Dam right she is :blush: :hugs:


----------



## Jkelmum

night claire x


----------



## Cariad_bach

Night Claire xxxx


----------



## Jkelmum

iam off to lay on sofa and feel sorry for myself lol my throat is burning and it hurts my hears as i swollow 
night all xxx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

your all going to bed? What time is it over there? It's only 4pm here

Yes Cath they go back to normal after, though mine was never as tight and cute after my first preg..


----------



## Jkelmum

Its 9:40pm here Rhonda iam not in bed just layin on sofa waitin on hubby


----------



## mrsholmes

i dont normally go to bed till 12 ish on a weekend and 11ish on a work day, I keep forgetting theres a time difference! Thats not too bad if it goes back to normal!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Aww Serina hun im sorry to hear your not feeling great ... hope your better tomorow xxxx

Im off to now guys, will try to look in tomorow if i get chance xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BabeeAngel

ok... that took me all night to catch up on LOL

I went to the class last night and there was no one there... don't know if they cancelled it or not... was feeling really abandoned.

i can't have my mom come with me to the classes as she's 5500kms away, and haven't met any friends here yet, I just moved here in August, and i'm not really good at making friends :(

i took my Gestational diabetes test this morning, they jsut made me drink like orange pop, and took a blood test an hour later... there were at least 5 women there doing the same test lol


----------



## happy mum

Ah babeeangel, i'll come with you!!! if i set off now may be with you in time for nexrt weeks class!!! Must be really hard. do they do an aqua natal class near where you live?? i met loads of people doing that class with my first we are all still friends. its easier to met and make friends when you hve kids as you have something in common. just have to get to all those mum and baby classes!!! our local town runs a pregnancy cafe too, is there one of those to get to know people??

HAPPY VALENTINES EVERYONE!!!!!

Cath we go to bed early cos we're up early!!!! you wait till you got baby you'll be in bed by 9 feeling like its midnight!!! XX mine were both up at 6am!! and thats the norm!

off out for day so will check in tonight ........ thats if i'm not otherwise engaged!!!! lol!!


----------



## ClaireyF

aww babeangel :hugs: sorry you felt abandoned xxx


----------



## happy mum

o and HAPPY VIABLE DAY CLARE!!!!!!!


----------



## ClaireyF

:happydance: only one of my tickers has changed though.

happy valentines day :D xx


----------



## Baci

:hugs: BabeeAngel.

Congrats on 24 weeks Claire!

Hope everyone has a lovely day. I have my facial booked for 12.30 today and cant wait for a bit of pampering. :happydance:

I need it too as my skin has been horrible the last few weeks :blush:


----------



## ClaireyF

thanks carol, hope you have a nice facial today :D xx


----------



## Jkelmum

babeeangel sorry you have nobody to go with :hugs:
Nat ur right I get to tea time and i am countin down till i can get to bed lol
Carol enjoy your day xx
Claire congrats on 24 wks :happydance:


----------



## mrsholmes

HAPPY VIABLE DAY CLAIRE!!!!!!!!!!

lol thats prob why then Nat I seen your very early post! I was annoyed that the post man woke me up at half9!:rofl:

Enjoy you facial Carol- U lucky thing!

Ah babeeangel:hugs: Nats right ull meet loads of people in the same boat as you. Do u live in america?


----------



## Jkelmum

Lol cath my lil one got me up at 5:30 sayyin pancakes may i add that he didnt get any !! we watched tv until 7am then he got toast x


----------



## mrsholmes

lol omg Ill be like the walking dead! Hope u feel better soon!

Im off to tesco soon to look at the baby sale then having a kfc!

btw I had runny poached eggs:happydance: and im still alive!


----------



## Jkelmum

Tesco got a sale on ? May venture there tomorrow as hubby off and he gets 10% staff discount x


----------



## mrsholmes

yeh thought id said. its a baby sale loads of deals etc on baby products, nappies, clothes (I think) hairchairs etc, my tesco has a massive section for it! Had 100 new born huggies nappies for £7 something


----------



## Jkelmum

I got ethans a box of 54 pampers pull up for 7 pound ...our section is crap and online dont take my debit card ....my see if my mum will take us to the big tescos in york its massive x


----------



## Cariad_bach

Yay Claire HAPPY VIABLE DAY :happydance: :hugs:

HAPPY VALENTINES NAT AND EVERYONE ELSE XXXXX

Carol have a lovely day today hun xxx

Twyla hun sending you massive hugs :hug: :hugs:

Cath im glad the eggs went down ok hun ... enjoy your KFC xxx

Nat enjoy you day out and evening :rofl:

Serina like you my Tescos dreadful for stocking baby stuff :( 

Ive just been to Mc Ds :happydance: .. and im going to have pancakes for my mid arvo snack :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## ClaireyF

mmm mcD, KFC or pancakes..? i dont know which one i'd choose right now! 

Jue, guess your getting ready for the rugby match then? is kick off 3? Paul is in the kitchen starting on our meal because it takes 3hours to simmer and cook...mmmm i can't wait!!

Nats what have you got planned for this evening?

My nearest tesco is really small but theres a tesco extra thats not too far away and thats really good for baby things and theres an asda living on the same retail park which has loads of good baby things too.

xx


----------



## BabeeAngel

Thanks girls... ya i was looking for some classes where I could meet some people, it's a little hard at the prenatal class because everyone else is there with someone and it seems to make them less likely to talk to anyone else... we'll see. 
I know the pool does a class for mums and babies , so i should look into that. OH will be back in 2 weeks, but work is scarce lately, so he has to take what they offer :(
I'm going to go baby shopping today that'll make me feel better lol


----------



## ClaireyF

Babeangel that sounds like the perfect way to cheer yourself up with baby shopping :D

i have just done a bump picture update, not a huge difference! main difference is that the background of our bedroom is tidier :rofl: xxx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Yer Claire were getting sorted now ready ... ive put Ryan his Wales top on .....:rofl: you should have seen OH's face when he saw it :muaha:

The kick offs not till later tho i dont think so ive time to chuck the rugrats some tea lol.

Enjoy your shopping Twyla hun :hugs: it wont be long until your OH is back with you xx

Claire off to look for your Bump pic ;) xx


----------



## meldmac

Happy Valentines Day everyone!!

Sorry Rhonda you were feeling left out! :hug:

Hope everyone is doing well today. I'm having a hard time keeping up with the thread, maybe it's my pregnancy brain. 

I'm so glad this week is over, it was hellish. Luckily though we have a long weekend now! We're going out for brunch tomorrow then to the baby show here, I can't wait!! 

Take care everyone hope your day is wonderful!
Mel


----------



## Cariad_bach

Hi Mel hun,
Happy Valentines Day to you to :hugs:

Wheres the baby show at? sounds great, looks like you have a great weekend planed hun xxx

Claire your bumps really grown hun :hugs:


----------



## ClaireyF

Jue, we are keeping our heads down, both me and Paul are english and living in Wales. Josh will be english too coz i'm going back over the border to have him lol xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

LOL dont go out with a England top on today then :rofl:

I only do it to upset OH :muaha:

Do they have to learn Welsh in the schools round your way hun?


----------



## Jkelmum

Hi all ive just cremated rice puddin in slow cooker :( not made it in yrs ...i got a bowl full out its nice but sloppier then it should be and ive left the slow cooker soakin its gunna be a pain in arse to clean


----------



## ClaireyF

yes they have to learn welsh, i think we are going to try and find a Cd with counting in welsh on and some welsh childrens songs just so Josh can listen to it before he gets chucked in at the deep end at school. do you know of any cds Jue? xx


----------



## ClaireyF

mmm rice pudding, not had that for years. i only have basmati rice in the cupboard and that wouldn't work would it? xx


----------



## meldmac

I'm in Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada that is where the show is. I can't wait!! Don't think poor hubby is looking forward to it though :rofl:


----------



## BabeeAngel

i've done it with basmati rice, cause it's the only rice i ever buy, turned out for me. mmmm i want some now :( with raisins... mmmm


----------



## happy mum

Hi everyone, back for a quick update so it does n't get too hard to follow. but as mel says preg brain makes it hard. after a full day my head is banging and need to switch off for a bit. 
o Cath woken by postman at 9 30. we were in swimming baths then!! lol!! you never know you may get a sleeper!! 
so been to A LOT!!! of bike shops, looking for a good deal. got a cute daisy chain bike reduced from£104 to £57 so pretty pleased its a good quality bike too some of the cheap ones really looked it. Also got a a set drawers with a small side wardrobe half price too in mamas papas matches evies wardrobe so i can eventually start the massive task of going through piles of baby clothes and decide on what i'mkeeping and not. and start to get things ready.

Dylan and DH ahve been wearing england rugby tops all day, although not that much of fans but they look cute!!

had lunch out at pub that does carvery for£3.50 so that was bargain too, kids ate for free off our plates, Dh always piles plates high..... really embarrassing!!

I think you need to stay in Clare if england win!!!!

love homemade rice pudding serina, i make it quite a lot, usually takes about 2 hrs, kids love it too!!

enjoy rest of your valentines girls!! XXX


----------



## Jkelmum

I think i didnt put enough milk in i dunno anyhow will teach me to try make sumat i havent for yrs without a recepie


----------



## Cariad_bach

Claire if your Health Visitors have the same stuff as mine you will get a couple of books with Welsh counting/Nursery rhymes on when they take over from the MW.... the best thing ive found tho is the S4C channel when kids programs are on
https://plant.s4c.co.uk/cyw/en_index.shtml
The kids learn alot from the Welsh kiddie programs etc .... altho you have to watch it because alot of the stuff you learn in South Welsh and not North Welsh :roll:



Serina sorry to hear about your cooking disaster ... ive never tried to make it because i dont eat it :(


----------



## Cariad_bach

happy mum said:


> Hi everyone, back for a quick update so it does n't get too hard to follow. but as mel says preg brain makes it hard. after a full day my head is banging and need to switch off for a bit.
> o Cath woken by postman at 9 30. we were in swimming baths then!! lol!! you never know you may get a sleeper!!
> so been to A LOT!!! of bike shops, looking for a good deal. got a cute daisy chain bike reduced from£104 to £57 so pretty pleased its a good quality bike too some of the cheap ones really looked it. Also got a a set drawers with a small side wardrobe half price too in mamas papas matches evies wardrobe so i can eventually start the massive task of going through piles of baby clothes and decide on what i'mkeeping and not. and start to get things ready.
> 
> Dylan and DH ahve been wearing england rugby tops all day, although not that much of fans but they look cute!!
> 
> had lunch out at pub that does carvery for£3.50 so that was bargain too, kids ate for free off our plates, Dh always piles plates high..... really embarrassing!!
> 
> I think you need to stay in Clare if england win!!!!
> 
> love homemade rice pudding serina, i make it quite a lot, usually takes about 2 hrs, kids love it too!!
> 
> enjoy rest of your valentines girls!! XXX

Oooh Nats sounds like youve had a good day ... wow that Carvery is a bargain!


----------



## ClaireyF

Sounds like a lovely day out Nats, You'll need a good sleep tonight!! mmm theres a carvery near us for £3.50 and it had turkey, beef and ham mmmm delicious x

Thank Jue i will look at the site :D


----------



## happy mum

Sorry to be a party pooper, gonna be off talk tomorrow.XXX


----------



## ClaireyF

am sure you'll make up for it tomorrow :rofl: have a nice night xx


----------



## happy mum

https://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs..._productId_264635_langId_-1_categoryId_165630
Evies birthday bike!! btw!!


----------



## Jkelmum

Aww its lovely nat x


----------



## Cariad_bach

Nats Katie has that Bike ... she got it for her Birthday ... but its the lilac one, she loves it ... its a really good bike.
Chat to you tomorrow hun if i get to come online! :hugs:

Wow theres know where that does food that cheap near us :cry: best you get is Mc Ds for that money ... Carveries and the like are at least £7 :(


----------



## Jkelmum

Same here Jue one is £7.50 another is £8.50


----------



## mrsholmes

lovely bike Nat proper girly!

Bump is looking good Claire!

Just got back from tesco, put my coppers in the coinstar and got £43!! landed! also bought wipes (6pks for £3.49) of pampers sensative, nappies, baby support for the bath (£5) 5 muslin squares (£3 odd) bibs and a monitor:happydance::happydance: clothes had 20% off and there was also loads of high chairs, pushchairs etc there

we have a ty barns by us its all u can eat for £5 during the day and under 10s eat free and they have everything there!

just about to pick hubby up hes been playing football and watching the game!


----------



## amber20

Happy Valentines day everyone!!!


----------



## massacubano

amber20 said:


> Happy Valentines day everyone!!!

Same from me to you all :happydance:


----------



## BabeeAngel

OK, i went shopping... got:
- a set with a hat, booties and scratch mits with a teddy on them
- a set with nailclippers, thermometer, nasal bulb, and medicine dropper in a case
- a set with johnson's baby wash shampoo lotion, oil, ducky etc
- a portable change pad with ducky's on it.... for $1!!
- a box of wipes :)
woo for retail therapy, oh and treats for the puppy lol ( and some mcdonald's for me)


----------



## massacubano

BabeeAngel said:


> OK, i went shopping... got:
> - a set with a hat, booties and scratch mits with a teddy on them
> - a set with nailclippers, thermometer, nasal bulb, and medicine dropper in a case
> - a set with johnson's baby wash shampoo lotion, oil, ducky etc
> - a portable change pad with ducky's on it.... for $1!!
> - a box of wipes :)
> woo for retail therapy, oh and treats for the puppy lol ( and some mcdonald's for me)

fun huh! I was thinking to take a photo of the layette so far... I got him two five packs of onesies (forget what you call them in UK snaps at crotch) he has a few sleeping gowns with the open bottom so I can change him fast... love those! I think I have six... kind of a bit much.. oh well..:baby:


----------



## happy mum

Loads a goodies girls!!! were all such bargain hunters!!!

So knackered last night, head was banging after being out but it was a succeessful day.!

so even more knackered this am Dylan woke for some reason at 11.30 then cried on off till 3.30am. had row with Dh about it, he wanted to leave him i wanted to cuddle him. DH ended up downstairs on sofa, dylan in our bed...... happy familys!!!


----------



## kittiekat

Hello all,

Hope everyone enjoyed their valentines day yesterday. Took me a while to catch up and I'm sorry if I have missed anything out but just wanted to tell you how I told hubby LO is a girl.

He came home from work and I showed him the scan pic. So then of course he asked and I lied saying they couldn't tell as LO was too active. He looked gutted bless but didn't push so I felt awful but really wanted to give him the top I had bought as part of his valentines prezzie lol.

So first thing yesterday, I couldn't sleep so got up and made him a full english and wrapped up LO's top and passed them over to him. I really needed a wee and he wasn't opening his prezzie so I quickly made a dash for the loo. Low and behold I heard a big thud and then the toilet door flew open and he was grinning from ear to ear hugging me, all while I am sat on the loo !!!!!!! :rofl::rofl:

Once he realised he looked sheeply at me and said sorry and walked back out of the room looking at Isabel's top saying 'I got excited'.........he looked like a little boy lol!!

Bless him but it will be a good memory forever lol. :cloud9:


----------



## ClaireyF

AWW how sweet kittikat! that will definitely be something to remember for ever! its set me off crying lol

Nats, sorry you didnt have such a great night :hugs:

Well, i wont be on today because we got to go to a christening in bolton, we'll set off in about 30mins and be back tonight. hope everyone has a good day :D xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

:cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:

Aww Kat bless your OH ....Aww he sounds like he was over the moon ... bet the look on his face was fantastic :hugs:



Aww Nat :hugs: Do you have any idea what set Dylan off? Im like you tho i always go for the hugging approach ... then OH will say "no dont you will make him soft" :hissy: i want my baby boy soft lol.

Hope your DH is trying to make it up to you this morning :hugs:



Claire i hope you have a really good day hun .... wow its soing to be soooo quiet on here today lol :rofl:


Twyla it sounds like the shopping trip went well hun ... what puppy do you have?


Kathy is sounds like your on the ball to with your shopping ... guess i will have to make more of a effort lol.



Well im sooo board, OH and Ryan are going to go and Buy a shed today :roll: and whilst their gone im going to bake a chocolate fudge cake with the girls and do pancakes for dinner but B&Q doesn't open till 10 so were all sat round waiting :coffee::headspin:


----------



## ClaireyF

:rofl: you calling me a loud mouth now Jue ?? 

:happydance: we are upto £65 on ebay now with 5 items gone woohoo!! they all finish tonight but it will before we get back home. got to stop off at Ikea and babies r us on the way upto bolton (and mcD hehe)

Have fun making fudge cake Jue!

A whole week off this week! i am so looking forward to it but its gonna be so busy, am out tomorrow and then Tues & Weds i'm gonna give the house and garden a good tidy over and Thursday my grandparents arrive :D Nats, i know your DH is a gardener...what do i need to do to my garden to make it look a bit nice now? when can i put grass seed down? my doggy has run round on the grass all winter and its dead :( here's a pic of my garden in summer (well half of it, pictures missing the huge patio area and Big fish pond)
 



Attached Files:







DSC00066.jpg
File size: 100.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## happy mum

Sorry clare i'll ask later hen we will perhaps be talking to each other! hes gone clay pigeon shooting, no making up!!!
lovely story kat made me blub too!!!
Enjoy christening clare!
and pancake making JUE!!! X


----------



## mrsholmes

Kt thats is so nice love him!

Twlya- I def agree retail shopping is the way forward!! i THINK i have almost everything now but not sure.aprat from nursery stuff but ive got visitors next weekend so after that ill start.

Lush garden Claire!!!! mine is bland all the plants die when I planty things, not even going to try seed we are getting turf:rofl:

I want pancakes again now uve mentioned them Jue!!!!

anyway OH wants the laptop so catch u all later:hugs:

have a good day x


----------



## Baci

Morning everyone!

What a lovely way to tell your OH kittiekat!

That's a lovely bike happy mum!

Hmmm, chocolate fudge cake! Yum!

Well, my facial and massage was lovely yesterday. I walked out of the beauty salon nice and relaxed. DH was jammy though, as Violet had her nap just before I left and woke up as I walked back through the door. So he spent the time just playing computer games!

Went to Mothercare and Toyrus yesterday afternoon too. Couldnt resist trying the phil&teds in the car boot;

:hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:

It's two inches too big! Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!


----------



## Jkelmum

:hugs:
Ive made a june siggy if anybody wats it https://i496.photobucket.com/albums/rr323/serina2008tags/Junebugs.png thats the direct link https://i496.photobucket.com/albums/rr323/serina2008tags/Junebugs.png


----------



## Cariad_bach

Lol Claire id never call you that :rofl:

As for your garden we had that prob (kids and a Bull terrier tend to trash a garden lol) .... We found a kind of Grass seed in Wilko (im sure other places sell it tho)
Its a really hard wearing grass ("for children's play areas") ... its not a pretty immaculate grass but its tough and grows fast to fill the gaps ...only prob is that once you've scatted it etc and its starting to shoot up your meant to Not stand on it/walk over it etc until it gets going!


Nat i bet your OH is feeling really guilty now, maybe he will come home with Chocs of something for you :hugs: is Dylan ok now?

Happy Viable day Nat :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: massive congrats hun :hugs: :hugs:


Cath tell your OH to get his own :rofl: :muaha:
Just kidding hun :hugs:


Carol i cant believe it wont fit :hissy: :hissy: buy a new car hun :hugs:

Oooh Serina thats pretty, will go look for it xxxx


----------



## Baci

Ooh, congrats on 24 weeks happy mum! :happydance:

Cath, sounds like you have things under control with the shopping! I've only bought a couple of things so far.

Jue - I think I have pretty much zero chance of getting a bigger car. We have a sports car and it's DH's other baby! (It is a lovely car though so I'm not complaining apart from the pushchair!). 

The pushchair didn't seem to fold up very well at all, I'm wondering if it was actually folded up properly to be honest as I saw a kiddicare video presentation for it and I'm sure it folded up smaller in that *is off to investigate"


----------



## meldmac

Ugh....why oh why can I not sleep in on the weekends. It's 5:30 am here and for the life of me can't get back to sleep for some reason. 

Went shopping yesterday but hubby wont let me buy anymore baby stuff for a bit. Blah that's no fun. We've canceled the brunch we're supposed to go to today because fil has to work so we're going to do it another time. I can't wait to go to the baby show today.

Hope everyone is doing well today!
Mel


----------



## meldmac

Cool siggy Serina!


----------



## Baci

Have a great time at the baby show Mel!


----------



## mrsholmes

oh no Carol! haveu got a second choice? have u investigated?

Happy Viable day Nat!:happydance::happydance:

Enjoy the baby show Mel! I thought it was bad being awake at 8!


----------



## mrsholmes

my June sig wont work!:hissy:


----------



## Jkelmum

Cath do u have photobucket u can right click and safe to ur computer and upload to ur photobucket if u want .... Or when u click to add pic add the direct url https://i496.photobucket.com/albums/rr323/serina2008tags/Junebugs.png https://i496.photobucket.com/albums/rr323/serina2008tags/Junebugs.png* like that with no*https://i496.photobucket.com/albums/rr323/serina2008tags/Junebugs.png


----------



## BabeeAngel

Jue, my puppy is a Bull Mastiff, she's a sweety and has done a really good job as a cuddling companion when OH is away lol... she keeps me busy too, she's always into something!https://i686.photobucket.com/albums/vv223/Twylamac/DSCN0712a.jpg


----------



## applegirl

hello lovely blooming ladies!! Had to stop in for a visit and a catch up! Kat - I loved your story of telling you DH that he'll soon be daddy to a lil girl. What a beautiful memory! Made me cry just reading it! 

And big congrats to those of you reaching viable day. Wonderful news! 

I noticed the sun came up pretty early this morning, the birds were singing and the snowdrops are out in bloom in Liverpool - so with all these signs of spring, June can't be too far away :yipee:

Keep on blooming June bugs! :hug:


----------



## Baci

mrsholmes said:


> oh no Carol! haveu got a second choice? have u investigated?

No, havent got a second choice, everything else is either too wide or too long. :cry:

I want a phil&teds! :hissy: :rofl:

I might try another shop and get them to fold it up again and see if can fold a little bit smaller (I only need it 2 inches smaller!). The women that helped us didnt even know you could take the wheels off it, so there is a bit of hope I guess!


----------



## Baci

applegirl said:


> I noticed the sun came up pretty early this morning, the birds were singing and the snowdrops are out in bloom in Liverpool - so with all these signs of spring, June can't be too far away :yipee:
> 
> Keep on blooming June bugs! :hug:

Hi Applegirl!

Sounds like Liverpool is lovely this morning. Might be heading there myself next weekend, I bought my DH tickets to Liverpool v Man City for Christmas. 

I noticed yesterday morning that there were some crocuses out in someone's front garden. Roll on Spring!

I see from your signature you have a scan Friday - Good Luck!

Carol xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

OMG Twyla shes gorgeous :cloud9: soo cute, how old is she? she looks soooo ikkle on that photo (well for a Bull Mastif she looks little lol)


Pam hun how are you? :hugs: ... its great to see you hun, hope your little beans growing well.
Hope all goes well for your scan hun .... please update us once you've had it :hugs:
June dosnt seem that far away now does it, ive been outside all afternoon building a shed with OH and the kids were playing out, Springs really in the air.



Carol try another one hun in a diffrent shop .... some prams dont fold as well as others even tho there the same make etc, its worth a try hun :hugs:
Is your OH a City or Liverpool fan hun?
How on earth did you get tickets? were all Liverpool fans in our house but haven't seen a game for years, well since the kiddies were born.
We did the Anfield tour last year tho which was good.


----------



## BabeeAngel

does ikkle = little?
she's about 4 months old, lots of growing to do yet lol


----------



## Cariad_bach

BabeeAngel said:


> does ikkle = little?
> she's about 4 months old, lots of growing to do yet lol


Yer sorry hun its stupid talk for little! i go on quite a few dog and dog rescue forums and people tend to use silly words like Ikkle and 'furbabys' lol

Aww only 4 months, is she chewing everything? their so much fun at that age arnt they :cloud9:


----------



## applegirl

thanks - will definitely update you after the scan. On eggshells round here as we've had a bit of spotting (eek)!! Fx'd for Friday! :hugs: to all


----------



## Cariad_bach

applegirl said:


> thanks - will definitely update you after the scan. On eggshells round here as we've had a bit of spotting (eek)!! Fx'd for Friday! :hugs: to all


Aww hun im praying as hard as i can that this little bean sticks for you ...sending posative vibes and sticky dust to you to :dust:


----------



## Baci

Cariad_bach said:


> Carol try another one hun in a diffrent shop .... some prams dont fold as well as others even tho there the same make etc, its worth a try hun :hugs:
> Is your OH a City or Liverpool fan hun?
> How on earth did you get tickets? were all Liverpool fans in our house but haven't seen a game for years, well since the kiddies were born.
> We did the Anfield tour last year tho which was good.

My DH is a Liverpool fan too! He's never been to Anfield and looking forward to it. I got them from a ticket company.

Will definitely try a different shop. Looked at a kiddicare video and it looks like it folds up smaller than what she showed us.


----------



## kittiekat

Cariad_bach said:


> applegirl said:
> 
> 
> thanks - will definitely update you after the scan. On eggshells round here as we've had a bit of spotting (eek)!! Fx'd for Friday! :hugs: to all
> 
> 
> Aww hun im praying as hard as i can that this little bean sticks for you ...sending posative vibes and sticky dust to you to :dust:Click to expand...

Same here hun, holding anything that can be crossed for you. Hoping your little bean sticks nice and firm.:hugs:


----------



## massacubano

Cath ;) 

try this link I uploaded mine to tinypic

https://i41.tinypic.com/15gtu0l.png

I found this image online also...

https://i427.photobucket.com/albums/pp359/hollief_june/JuneBug.gif

https://i427.photobucket.com/albums/pp359/hollief_june/JuneBug.gif


----------



## massacubano

kittiekat said:


> Cariad_bach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> applegirl said:
> 
> 
> thanks - will definitely update you after the scan. On eggshells round here as we've had a bit of spotting (eek)!! Fx'd for Friday! :hugs: to all
> 
> 
> Aww hun im praying as hard as i can that this little bean sticks for you ...sending posative vibes and sticky dust to you to :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Same here hun, holding anything that can be crossed for you. Hoping your little bean sticks nice and firm.:hugs:Click to expand...

me too sticky ... we are all very close to a decent viable weight! :hugs:


----------



## Hunnyx10

baci really hope you can still get p&t buggy i am not getting in pink now as they dont do sleeping bag in pink so we are getting apple


----------



## Jkelmum

massacubano said:


> kittiekat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cariad_bach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> applegirl said:
> 
> 
> thanks - will definitely update you after the scan. On eggshells round here as we've had a bit of spotting (eek)!! Fx'd for Friday! :hugs: to all
> 
> 
> Aww hun im praying as hard as i can that this little bean sticks for you ...sending posative vibes and sticky dust to you to :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Same here hun, holding anything that can be crossed for you. Hoping your little bean sticks nice and firm.:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> me too sticky ... we are all very close to a decent viable weight! :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs: Good luck hunnie xxx


----------



## bugalugs

Hiya everyone, I'm back from my 3wk hols in Uk, we had a good time although it was freezing! We managed to dodge the snow and travel all over to visit all our family & friends. 
My sister who is 5yrs younger than me is expecting which is a huge surprise to everyone! She is due 6wks after me! I'm pleased for her but still a bit shocked lol.
I have a scan tomorrow as i'm now 21wks but we aren't going to find out the sex of our baby, saving it for a surprise!
I hope you are all doing well, have I missed much!?

Love to you all,
Hayley xxxxxxxx


----------



## Jkelmum

Welcome back Hayley enjoy your scan tomorrow xxxx


----------



## Hunnyx10

welcome back bugalugs good luck for tomorrow

and also good luck applegirl and praying for a sticky bean


----------



## mrsholmes

hey Hayley!:wave:

we did spy that u was back on facebook!:rofl:

U must have good willpower for team yellow!!!!!! Glad u enjoyed and congrats t your sister!

we seem to be filling about 10 pages a day, so dont even know where to start about whats been happening! lol loads of scans etc tho !

xx


----------



## ClaireyF

welcome back hayley! Good luck applegirl and hope your bubs is a sticky one :hugs: xx


----------



## mrsholmes

did u enjoy claire?

heres my 20w scan pic..........a bit late :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







scan 20 wks.jpg
File size: 94.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## bugalugs

Morning guys! Thanks for my welcomes backs:happydance: I tried to catch up on what I have missed but there is tonnes:rofl: glad you are all well:happydance:
I'm excited about my scan this morning, and yes I'm finding it soooo tempting to know what sex my babybugalugs is but hubby really doesn't want to find out, but who knows, we may see a hotdog or hamburger on the scan:rofl:

Hehehehe xxxx


----------



## happy mum

serina27 said:


> massacubano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kittiekat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cariad_bach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> applegirl said:
> 
> 
> thanks - will definitely update you after the scan. On eggshells round here as we've had a bit of spotting (eek)!! Fx'd for Friday! :hugs: to all
> 
> 
> Aww hun im praying as hard as i can that this little bean sticks for you ...sending posative vibes and sticky dust to you to :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Same here hun, holding anything that can be crossed for you. Hoping your little bean sticks nice and firm.:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> me too sticky ... we are all very close to a decent viable weight! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: Good luck hunnie xxxClick to expand...

Good Luck Apple!!!!:hugs:


----------



## happy mum

Welcome back Hayley!!! XXX i'm still on team yellow!!!


----------



## ClaireyF

Hi Cath, I had really good time at the christening yesterday, it was my cousins baby that was being christened and hes 6weeks old and soooo adorable! i wouldnt let go of him lol! 

Am not going to be on much today coz i'm going out for the day :D 

Nats, has your DH made it upto you yet?

Jue, how did your fusge cake turn out? 

Hayley Good luck for today! xxx


----------



## ClaireyF

happy viable day for yesterday nats :hugs: xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Yay Hayley welcome back hun :hugs: nice to have you back with us hun ... have fun at your scan today, massive congrats to your sister xxx

Claire glad you had a good time yesterday hun xx
The cake went well thanks ... yummy lol
where are you off to today hun?

Carol your OH will love it im sure .... as long as Liverpool win lol xx

Cath hun your princess is gorgeous :cloud9:

Nat hows things at your house? did your DH come home with his tail between his legs and a box of chocs for you or anything?


----------



## ClaireyF

i'm off out with a girl not too far from me, she has a little lad who is 17months and so gorgeous, we just going to a country park for a walk but it will be a nice day out if the weather stays like this :D xx


----------



## mrsholmes

thanks Jue! I just cant make cake......it always goes wrong

Hope u enjoy claire!

Finally got a doctors appointment:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: 4pm! so im off work again:blush: I feel bad but it cant be helped!


----------



## happy mum

Thats great news you got an appointment at last cath!! and scan pic is great!!!

Clare glad you had great day at christening, wow they did it quick at 6 weeks!!!

Jue cake sounds great, did you get the shed up?? Dh did nothing to appologise we ended up having not too nice discussion, me crying mainly, had spent all morning crying then he comes home after lunch when i've fed and put kids to bed. told him i was thinking of divorceing him. jolted him abit. really fed up, so knackered. just thught one day of the year he could do something for me, i know we've got no money but, there are other ways of being romantic. anyway enough moaning not sure where this is going.....
anyway i need to try have lower blood pressure for midwife at 11am so stay calm!!! good job she didn't take it yesterday!!!
we all went to bed at 8pm last night we're all knackered slept till 7am so hopefully we'll all be in a better mood today! and only went the lou once a miracle!!
anyway i need to go back in post and get my june bugs logo... just couldn't be bothered yest! XX


----------



## Jkelmum

Hi all
cath great u have an appointment dr may sign u off 
Nat sorry things with hubby are not so good :hugs:
Hope ur BP is lower
Today we are not going anywhere i am doing the big clean my house is like a shite tip cos ive not felt like doing much nothing has got done :hissy:
bk later xxx


----------



## mrsholmes

massive hugs Nat:hugs: I can see me and oh having murders b4 the weekend as Im sure he still thinks he's single like his friends:hissy: thats a dfferent story tho

same here serina, my house is a tip but not really up to cleaning, so im doing ebay as that does not involve moving!

Maybe he'll sign me off I cant see me getting better this week, and I have visitors the weekend, OH is on a stag do so my two friends from uni are staying and one has a little girl whos one (shes lush) and is bringing her. Gone are the days of 3 day benders, it will be pop for me!


----------



## kittiekat

Welcome back Hayley!! Have a good time today at your scan hun.

Hope docs goes well for you Cath

:hug: For nats

I am clearing up the spare room today then we can start to decorate it for Isabel :happydance:


----------



## mrsholmes

how exciting! we are starting in march, have no idea what we are going to do tho......and i wish we coud settle on a name! lol Isabella/Isabel is out front runner still tho, but i dont like calling her/she/baby etc

just seen on this morning that Jade Goodys cancer is terminal:cry:its so sad for the two boys and her family


----------



## kittiekat

I know what you mean, no-one deserves cancer and to have to leave two little boys behind is just heart breaking :cry::cry:

I can't wait to get started on the room but probably won't start it offically just yet. I haven't even thought about what colours, furniture etc lol. It is painted bright pink with playboy on the walls at the moment from when my foster daughter had the room lol.


----------



## Jkelmum

My lounge as been gutted lol if it wasnt away its been binned ...kids and hubby wont be happy but sick of tellin them all they need to learn ive hid katies DS let her think ive binned it as i found it under the setee....i had siatica when i had ethan and it feels like its coming back :cry: i cant walk up n down stairs


----------



## mrsholmes

:rofl:oh pity! her face will be a picture!

oh no serina! I kills me to walk up and down the stairs 2. I want to have a shower but im worried ill get stuck! lol
will u get sick pay if u go off work?

U on half term Kat?

where everyone this morning?


----------



## Rosella

mrsholmes said:


> did u enjoy claire?
> 
> heres my 20w scan pic..........a bit late :rofl:

awww, those are soo cute!!! i am so behind the times as ever! haven't time right now to go back on all the pages i missed, but hope you all had a lovely and romantic valentines!! x


----------



## happy mum

YIPEEE!!!
back from mw, bp down to 130/73 so much better than last weeks 139/92!!, you know the difference, i made dh come back from work and have the kids!!! hes working local!

Cath its tough on men to make the transition to being a parent, what age is he? that is one thing i can't complain about dh he only goes out with lads once every 2-3 mnths. shooting the same. My big complaint with Dh is i think he forgets me, and that being romantic isn't about having sex...... but i guess thats the old men are from mars thing!!
finally remembered to ask for mat b1 form and get other sure start form signed so can hopefully get some money soon!

it is quiet on here wheres Jue? i know clare said shes out for the day!

Hi Rosella, its tough catching up on this thread, speed read !! XX


----------



## happy mum

serina27 said:


> My lounge as been gutted lol if it wasnt away its been binned ...kids and hubby wont be happy but sick of tellin them all they need to learn ive hid katies DS let her think ive binned it as i found it under the setee....i had siatica when i had ethan and it feels like its coming back :cry: i cant walk up n down stairs


good idea, i feel like binning most of kids toys!! but they are too young to threaten.... yet!!:rofl:

Hope your sciatica doesn't get worse thats a real pain!!!!!

i just nipped to co op to get some bits whilst dh had kids my bump really sore now from carrying heavy bags..... 3 4pt containers of milk, beans etc!


----------



## Jkelmum

Jue will be busy this wk due to it being half term 

Cath i wont get sick pay but off this wk as its half term ...I didnt get it until after the birth with ethan they said it was sumat to do with me tryin not to push as they put epidural in ....At least then they drugged me up i cant have anything its come on suddenly so hubby will go mad as he will blame me cleanin up but sombody as to do it 

Nat glad ur BP is down xxx


----------



## happy mum

Of course, half term!!! we've no play groups and the play centres get mad busy so i avoid them. just got a few play dates with friends this week, quite nice to just see friends one to one as never get to talk properly at playgroup its usually chaos!! if weather stays like this nice and sunny may even venture to park.... wooo hoooo!!!


----------



## mrsholmes

Hiya Gail, I know I got lost when im in work too!

sorry Nat forgot u was getting ur bp checked, glad its ok!

Just had a tect my best mate has had a baby boy 8.4oz all ok!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

hes 26 im 4 months older than him. I think its hard for him to chage over night as b4 I was pg we were out every weekend and neither of us thought I would be pg so quickly. He plays football and he has a pint on a saturday and i normally pick him up about 8 which is ok as im normally out and about as well. But hes got a stag do the weekend and its friday and saturday however hes also going out on the thursday and sunday!:hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy: all his friends are but NONE of them have a morgtage let alone a pg wife!
hes not romantic either but im not one for romance either so thats ok. 
m just worried about when the baby comes we are going to be so skint we are not going to have the money for even a few pints on a sat!

Plus im a little jealous I cant drink go out :blush:


----------



## happy mum

mrsholmes said:


> Hiya Gail, I know I got lost when im in work too!
> 
> sorry Nat forgot u was getting ur bp checked, glad its ok!
> 
> Just had a tect my best mate has had a baby boy 8.4oz all ok!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> hes 26 im 4 months older than him. I think its hard for him to chage over night as b4 I was pg we were out every weekend and neither of us thought I would be pg so quickly. He plays football and he has a pint on a saturday and i normally pick him up about 8 which is ok as im normally out and about as well. But hes got a stag do the weekend and its friday and saturday however hes also going out on the thursday and sunday!:hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy: all his friends are but NONE of them have a morgtage let alone a pg wife!
> hes not romantic either but im not one for romance either so thats ok.
> m just worried about when the baby comes we are going to be so skint we are not going to have the money for even a few pints on a sat!
> 
> Plus im a little jealous I cant drink go out :blush:

hes still young, my dh is 47!! he could be your dad!!:rofl: no wonder your a bit worried 4 nights on the trott!! mind i used to do that when i was 26 too!! i'm sure he'll realise he just won't be able to go out so much when bb arrives i'm sure he won't want to either, perhaps try get him to cut down to once a week? theres just no money in our pot for nights out, although do have a curry night planned on sat with girls i know from playgroup, they are going on to pub and dancing, i'll be going home to bed!:rofl:. god i feel old!!! but i havn't been out since xmas so think i deserve a night out!!


----------



## tink

Serina,i think i just added you on facebook?????lol!from the bnb group.x


----------



## Cariad_bach

Lol nice to see i was missed :hugs:
Been outside with the kids all morning, its soo nice and sunny, were not even wearing coats, just playing out will all there mates and im chatting to the neighbours .... had to pop in and see what you guys were up to tho lol xx

Nat you OH needs a slap lol, sorry things arnt great still, im sure he will start the groveling soon bless him, hows Dylan now?
Glad your BP was ok tho hun xx

Cath at last a Doc appointment :happydance: now remember don't be fobbed off, how are you today? even if your a bit better remember how bad it can be and stress that today's just a good day because you had time off work to rest xx :hugs:
Massive congrats to your mate by the way ... as for your OH i cant advise really, mine isnt one for going out and never has been (part of the reason i liked him lol) his EX wife used to call him (and still does lol) a grumpy old git but its the way i prefer him, im not one for going out either so were the perfect pair lol.
As soon as he hold his little girl for the first time he will realise what he needs to change in his life im sure xxx



Aww Serina i hope your sciatica isn't comming back ... take it easy hun and try not to do to much wont you xxx


Kat enjoy your redecorating hun ... hows things with your foster daughter? did you talk with her or the school?


----------



## happy mum

Hi Tink where are you from in Cheshire? i'm Audlem nr Nantwich?


----------



## happy mum

Thanks Jue, not sure what was up with dylan, just a cold i think but he is a boy after all!!! he was just up once in night 10 mins so not so bad!! don't you worry i've given him kick up ass!! dh that is!! think thats why came home for hour whilst i had bp checked!! we'll see, but i don't really fancy being a single parent the grass isn't much greener either!! so i think i'm better the devil i know!! just needs a few pushes in the right direction!!


----------



## happy mum

Why can't i put that siggie on my profile???? i,m cutting and pasting onto images section??? arghhhhh!!!


----------



## mrsholmes

u have to got to edit sig section and click that box with a little monuntain inside its yellow. and paste it in there, I couldn't do it either!!!!

Thanks Jue, will def try and get some answers!

its lovely here too nearlt spring time!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## happy mum

Dah DAHHHH!!!! i did it!! i just took out extra https it didn't seem to like!!


----------



## meldmac

So the baby show was fun. Got lots of samples and reading materials. Think hubby was a bit bored though lol. Today is a holiday here so no work which is great!! Think I need to buckle down and clean some but feeling so lazy today blah! 

Hope everyone has a great day! Good luck on your dr's appt. Cath.

Mel


----------



## Cariad_bach

Nat IMO the grass is never greener, im dead old fashioned and tend to think couples should stick together unless theres abuse (which i suffered alot of at the hands of my Ex) or cheating going on,
Like you say men just need a kick up the arse ever now and then! :hugs:

Mel glad the baby show when well ... bet it was really interesting, sod the cleaning and have a rest day hun :hugs:


----------



## happy mum

Cariad_bach said:


> Nat IMO the grass is never greener, im dead old fashioned and tend to think couples should stick together unless theres abuse (which i suffered alot of at the hands of my Ex) or cheating going on,
> Like you say men just need a kick up the arse ever now and then! :hugs:
> 
> Mel glad the baby show when well ... bet it was really interesting, sod the cleaning and have a rest day hun :hugs:

I agree Jue, i didn't meet dh till i was 30, dated a lot of idiots before, i know hes a good one, just needs some guidance!!:rofl:

so names..... Jasper for boy????? Josie for girl???? i'm on J's in the name book lol!!!:rofl:


----------



## ClaireyF

well, i am back and i am shattered an bum is aching, i have done loads of walking today...am sure its supposed to be good for me! 

Nats, glad you gave your DH a kick up the arse and glad your bp has dropped

xx


----------



## ClaireyF

:rofl: hands off Joshua Nats xxx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Yer Nats stay off Jamie to :rofl:

I like J names :hugs:

Claire you back :) did you have a good time hun?


----------



## ClaireyF

yes had a lovely time, little jack is 17months old and wouldnt let me leave, he was clinging on to my coat and such a sweetie :D went in to wrexham shopping after the walk and got some booties and other bits and peices for josh :D xx


----------



## happy mum

Sounds like a good day Clare!! perhaps we like J names cos were due in June!! lol!!

so Cath how did you get in at Drs??


----------



## Jkelmum

Hi all sorry RANT coming I am fumin !! The csa are monkeys !! I rang the helpline at 4:45pm to find out why i have had no responce from my complaint and claim for compensation in which they had until last thursday to respond to be given the number for northen ireland so rang them they gave me another number who said i shall put u thru to the correct department who said sorry its not us ring this number which took me to the stockport office who is dealin with my case not my complaint !! So he gave me another number and she was nice and is ringing me back in ten mins when shes looked into why no complaint is registerd on my case :hissy: ....You would think that if someone as already made a claim against them for cost of calls plus over 5 yrs arrears they wouldnt want to keep u on the phone even longer knowin u are claimin against them ...I am off to CAB wenesday cos its out of order katie is 9 and ive never recieved a penny even tho her dad is payin for 2 younger kids via csa 

Cath i hope your doc appointment went ok 
xxxx


----------



## happy mum

serina27 said:


> Hi all sorry RANT coming I am fumin !! The csa are monkeys !! I rang the helpline at 4:45pm to find out why i have had no responce from my complaint and claim for compensation in which they had until last thursday to respond to be given the number for northen ireland so rang them they gave me another number who said i shall put u thru to the correct department who said sorry its not us ring this number which took me to the stockport office who is dealin with my case not my complaint !! So he gave me another number and she was nice and is ringing me back in ten mins when shes looked into why no complaint is registerd on my case :hissy: ....You would think that if someone as already made a claim against them for cost of calls plus over 5 yrs arrears they wouldnt want to keep u on the phone even longer knowin u are claimin against them ...I am off to CAB wenesday cos its out of order katie is 9 and ive never recieved a penny even tho her dad is payin for 2 younger kids via csa
> 
> Cath i hope your doc appointment went ok
> xxxx


:hug:
sounds a nightmare Serina!! rant away!!!:hugs:


----------



## tink

Hey Serina,i'm havin probs with them too,reviewed my case in dec,even tho its been open case for 10 years,and my claim has been passed to the 'technical' dept!!!!?????because of something to do with their computer files!ffs!the only time the tosser is working properly and i cant get a bleedin penny!(he is father to my oldest 3!)
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaagggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhh!
USELESS!


----------



## Jkelmum

tink said:


> Hey Serina,i'm havin probs with them too,reviewed my case in dec,even tho its been open case for 10 years,and my claim has been passed to the 'technical' dept!!!!?????because of something to do with their computer files!ffs!the only time the tosser is working properly and i cant get a bleedin penny!(he is father to my oldest 3!)
> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaagggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhh!
> USELESS!

it will be there 6 months then passed to clerical :hissy: and still no further on


----------



## Jkelmum

ive rang belfast then northern ireland then bolton then stockport then firkenhead then bolton to be told its stockport who says its not them ive had enough tnight my complaint must be somewhere:cry::hissy:


----------



## Cariad_bach

OMG hun it sounds like their really giving you the runaround ... ive never had to deal with them myself (we get on with my OH's Ex so sort things ourselves) but i dont think ive ever heard a good thing said about them.
Hope you manage to get it sorted hun xxx :hugs:
You to Tink :hugs:

Claire glad you had fun, what baby stuff did you get?

Nat are Jasper and Josie on your short list then hun or just ideas in your head?

Cath are you back yet? hope your ok xxxx


----------



## Rosella

Hi Happy Mum and Cath, well i did my speed reading homework and caught up. lots going on. 
-Serina - hope you get those people sorted out; they sound like they are giving you the total runaround!
-Cath - hope you're OK
i'm having a quiet night in front of the telly xx


----------



## mrsholmes

yeh Im back logged on then seen on facebook that a cat had been run over on my road, thought it might have been my neighbours so had to go and see her thank god it wasn't as shes already lost one on the road, hence why I have house cats!

Doctors was ok, he started by saying it pg related i was NO! ITS NOT NORMAL!!! but hes signed me off for two weeks and told me its the midwife I need to deal with not him, which is the opp to what the midwife told me:hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy: so im seeing her thursday. On a postive note Ive worked it out I haven't got to go to work full time now untill after my mat leave!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

the csa sounds like a nightmare:grr::grr::grr::grr:


----------



## happy mum

Hi rosella!! 
Jasper and Josie??? hmmmm....
i think they are on my short list, trying to find a name someone else hasn't already got is really hard!!
off for a bath now, dh putting kids to bed!! XX


----------



## Cariad_bach

Aww Cath shame about the cat ... thank goodness it wasnt yours or your neighbours,
We dont live near a proper road but on a walk 2 years ago our dog slipped his harness and ran into a road and was killed :cry: its so devastating.
Hope the kittie can RIP xx

As for the Doc ... youd think theyd know if it was a MW/Doc thing wouldn't you! its goo that you've been signed off hun, you need to take it easy what ever it is but its a shame you couldn't get answers. Not long till you see the MW tho so hopefully she will be more helpful :hugs:


Nat i like both names....but when it comes to picking names that others have got i say stuff it (i was joking earlier about not using Jamie lol)

Ive always wanted to call a boy Jamie but discounted it when i had Ryan because there's already 3 Jays in mine and OH's family (they are short for Jason but i know a Jamie would get called Jay to)
But this time i thought stuff it ... i like the name and im using it!
Also my all time fave girls name that ive wanted to use for all my girls was Jessica (Jess for short) but i never have done because one of my Dads dogs is called Jess :roll:
Anyway enjoy your bath ... good to see DH helping you out lol XXX

Hi Gail hun, hows your day going?


----------



## happy mum

Great news off for 2 weeks Cath!!! hopefully the rest will ease the symptoms!!


----------



## kittiekat

mrsholmes said:


> :rofl:oh pity! her face will be a picture!
> 
> oh no serina! I kills me to walk up and down the stairs 2. I want to have a shower but im worried ill get stuck! lol
> will u get sick pay if u go off work?
> 
> U on half term Kat?
> 
> where everyone this morning?

Yes half term hols for me but still need to work from home as I have a couple of big lectures to get ready for and a research paper to write. At least I can do it all at home though.


----------



## kittiekat

Cariad_bach said:


> Lol nice to see i was missed :hugs:
> Been outside with the kids all morning, its soo nice and sunny, were not even wearing coats, just playing out will all there mates and im chatting to the neighbours .... had to pop in and see what you guys were up to tho lol xx
> 
> Nat you OH needs a slap lol, sorry things arnt great still, im sure he will start the groveling soon bless him, hows Dylan now?
> Glad your BP was ok tho hun xx
> 
> Cath at last a Doc appointment :happydance: now remember don't be fobbed off, how are you today? even if your a bit better remember how bad it can be and stress that today's just a good day because you had time off work to rest xx :hugs:
> Massive congrats to your mate by the way ... as for your OH i cant advise really, mine isnt one for going out and never has been (part of the reason i liked him lol) his EX wife used to call him (and still does lol) a grumpy old git but its the way i prefer him, im not one for going out either so were the perfect pair lol.
> As soon as he hold his little girl for the first time he will realise what he needs to change in his life im sure xxx
> 
> 
> 
> Aww Serina i hope your sciatica isn't comming back ... take it easy hun and try not to do to much wont you xxx
> 
> 
> Kat enjoy your redecorating hun ... hows things with your foster daughter? did you talk with her or the school?


Hi Jue,

Thanks for asking about my foster daughter. I have spoken to school and her and her foster mum. She is currently sat down stairs writing her english coursework and has decided to stay with us for the half term as she won't have anyone trying to interrupt her etc (boyfriends and friends). She has completed a full piece already today and I have said that since she has done so well her boyfriend can come round for abit after lol :blush:

Her teachers at school have been great, and she is going into school tomorrow to catch up on her graphics coursework (it is the only way as she needs materials etc). 

She said that everyone has been pushing her to do this, that and the other at school and that's why she didn't want to do the coursework cos that way she won't be able to get to college and won't have to do the courses they want her to (A-Levels). After we spoke, I think its more a case of she feels like an adult and hates being told what she needs to do. She wants to do a child care course instead as she wants to work with disabled children but because she is bright school and her foster mum are pushing her to do the A-Levels. Anyway, I have spoken to them all and kindly asked them to back off her and allow her to choose what course to apply for. They have all agreed that this would be the best option as otherwise she will not gain anything as she will self-destruct to avoid disappointing anyone. (The beauty of being a psychologist!! :winkwink::winkwink:)

Its been nice having her here today actually...........


----------



## Cariad_bach

Aww hun congrats on getting to the bottom of the problem :hugs:
One day in the not to distant future that girl is going to look back and be so grateful to you for being in her corner.

It sounds like in spite of (or because of) everything the two of you have a really strong bond.
Im glad youve been able to get her to prioritize and to get the school to cooperate more... it sounds like a week at yours will be just the thing she needs.
Your a super star hun :hugs:


----------



## kittiekat

Thanks hun but its cos she means the world to me :blush:


----------



## massacubano

HI Ladies checking in... hope everyone is well and having a great start to the week. I am in a bit of pain, not sure if I should call the Doctor and be checked. I have extreme pressure and he feels so low in my pelvis it hurts to walk... anyone with 3+ kids who has this low feeling... maybe it is because my pelvis is open more with so many kids so far...?????


----------



## mrsholmes

thats good news Kat, same career choice as me! I didnt do a levels and now I have a very well paid job, so they are not everything!

Hey Kathy go and see def, im not getting any sense with the docs here! could be spdbtw for some reason i cant type straight on to BnB!


----------



## happy mum

Kathy i would get it checked out if you're at all worried!! i'm on my third and don't feel pain like that, don't know about the others but don't remember any complaints!!, hope your ok!!

i've been to bed for half hour then got up again, my mind is woring, i drank a diet coke about 2 hours ago, really stupid thing to do!!!

kittekat, sounds like your doing a great job!!

Jue you never cease to amaze me how good you are at remembering all our problems,when a good proportion of us only talk about ourselves, you truely are an inspiration, i think of you as the mummy of our group, your really great!! i think you deserve a brilliant star award!! XX


----------



## tink

happy mum said:


> Hi Tink where are you from in Cheshire? i'm Audlem nr Nantwich?

I'm in stockport Happy mum x


----------



## happy mum

tink said:


> happy mum said:
> 
> 
> Hi Tink where are you from in Cheshire? i'm Audlem nr Nantwich?
> 
> I'm in stockport Happy mum xClick to expand...

Miles away!! just thought it would be a funny coincidence if lived round the corner!!:dohh:


----------



## tink

:rofl:


----------



## tink

how do i get my june bugs badge????


----------



## happy mum

o god that took me an eternity to do theres a link on second tri about how to do it!! i'd try explain but i'm no computor whizz, i'll hunt it and push it up the second tri thread!! but basically i think you cut and paste this into your edit sig bit..https://i41.tinypic.com/15gtu0l.png


----------



## happy mum

Well i'm gonna try sleeping again as i'll regret this in the morning!! nighty night!! XX


----------



## :D happy D:

hey guys, i'm quite new to the site and just found this thread,

i'm due on 12th june to a beautiful boy.

can't wait to get chatting to you guys

alex


----------



## Jkelmum

Hi and welcome Alex x
Kathy this is my 4th and for the last wk i have felt very heavy as if baby is far too low down and my tummy is a lot more tender this time x


----------



## happy mum

Hi Alex and welcomeXXX

morning all, hope all ok, hows your bum clare after all that walking?? hope you've recovered!!

well i'm out for the day today with my sister and her kids, so speak later! XX have a nice dayyyyyyy!!!!!


----------



## ClaireyF

hi alex and welcome.

Nats, my bump is still quite achy and my hips are too :( my sciatica is on its way back i think, got to tidy the house today but will take it easy and have a nice bath later 

Jue, i agree with nats, how do you remember everyones worries and scan dates etc??

hope everyone else is ok :hugs: xxx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Morning all .....thanks Nat and Claire :blush: i remember most things because i worry about everyone .. maternal instinct has gone in to overdrive :roll: but then i feel dreadful if ive missed something like i must have done with Rhonda :(

Nats hope you have a lovely day hun ... dont do to much (gosh its going to be another quiet day on here :rofl: )

Claire sorry to hear your not feeling to great still today, what are you up to today? taking it easy i hope hun xxxx

Hiya and welcome Alex :hugs:


Kathy this time yesterday i would have said id had no probs .. but yesterday arvo, all evening and in the night i felt terrible! really bad pains like the worse period pains ever ... not really BH's because they didnt come and go, they just came and lasted ages.
My bump was really saw and i ended up going to bed at 8.30 :blush:
i feel ok this morning tho and im hopeing its just because i was running around with the kids playing out all yesterday (i can still ride a scooter lol)
Hope your feeling better today to hun .... you to Serina xxxxxx


Tink have you sorted the sig yet? :hugs:


----------



## Cariad_bach

tink said:


> I'm in stockport Happy mum x

Oooh are you? i used to live in Buxton and diffrent Villages in the Peak District and i know Stockport quite well.
I had my first in Stepping Hill.


----------



## Baci

Hi everyone and welcome Alex!

Wasn't about yesterday as we had a last minute trip down to Somerset. DH was working there yesterday so I said I'd keep him company and we found a B&B to stay in on Sunday night. Didn't get back until last night.

Good news it that Violet slept through again last night. Fingers crossed this is going to continue! Now all I have to do it stop waking up myself! :dohh:

Carolxx


----------



## Jkelmum

Aww :hugs: Jue ...I have to be honest if theres a lot posted and i cant remember it all i address you all :blush: That why i feel like i am not missing anybody out ....

well the csa i rang the complaints head office and said i wanted to speak with a manager this was 7:20pm over 2 hrs after i first started ....she asked me to email her the orginal email of complaint and she would be in touch today so if she asnt rang by 4pm :grr::grr::grr::grr: I am gunna ring her direct line


----------



## mrsholmes

morning everyone!


Hiya Alex,im cath x

Its soooo nice outside I think spring is coming!:happydance:

glad your feeling better today Jue x

Tink- I had to paste it on to little yellow mountain button thingy if that makes sense?

Im going to spend the day putting clothes on ebay as it doesnt involve moving lol


----------



## ClaireyF

Glad your getting somewhere at last with the CSA Serina :D

I could do with outting a load of clothes on ebay today too Cath but i need to tidy the house first and i wish it looked like spring here! its really drizzly rain - the stuff that soaks you 

Carol it sounds like you had a lovely evening in somerset 

Jue your achy bump sounds like mine abit, i think mines from doing too much walking and not riding scooters though :rofl:


----------



## Cariad_bach

Hi Carol, thats great about Violet hun, your on a roll now.
Sounds like you've had a lovely weekend hun xxx


Serina i dont know how you keep your patience with them ... it would drive me round the bend! hope they call you today and actually sort it out for you hun xx


Cath its like spring here too :) its deffenatly putting a smile on my face, i love spring when all my flowers etc in the garden start growing and i can spend my days pottering round the garden instead of cleaning the house lol.
Good luck with your Ebay listing ... do you list straight on to Ebay or use Activia or something to do your listings with?
What about you Claire which way do you do it?


----------



## ClaireyF

i use turbo lister so i can put everything on there and then start it all at the same time :D

i think you should send the sun here now, its depressing having to have the lights on in the house because its so dark!!


----------



## Rosella

Hi Jue, hi everyone, welcome Alex,
thanks for asking after me Jue - I had a bit of a cold so worked from home yesterday and do feel much better today. Don't know why I keep getting them though - does pregnancy lower your resistance?? 
Anyway, have a big deadline on, the grindstone is relentless!! speak soon xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Jue i lost it last night i sat sobbing then had my tea rang them refreshed statin if they didnt put me onto a manager i would contact my local mp xxx


----------



## mrsholmes

sounds Lush Carol, fingers crossed for violet continuing sleeping thro!

I had a couple of cold during the first tri, not sure if its got something to do with pg?!!?....wouldn't surprise me!

I just put them straight on ebay, never heard of turbo listing or activa?!? wish I hadn't started now theres clothes EVERYWHERE!

Serina- try sending the complaint recorded delivery, that way they cant deney receieving it!


----------



## Baci

Thanks everyone. I really hope that Violet continues to sleep through. I seriously need to catch up on some sleep!

Serina, sounds like you are having a complete nightmare with the CSA :hugs: good luck talking to the manager

Sounds like you're busy with the ebay selling Cath. I'm a bit of a wuss and although I have some stuff to sell I haven't got around to listing it yet. Do you start normally your listings at 99p? I think that's one of the things stopping me from selling, knowing how much to start from. 

Enjoy your gardening Jue. I'll be glad when it warms up a bit so that Violet can play in the garden. Am thinking of getting her some garden toys for her birthday - maybe a little slide, playhouse or sand pit...

Good luck with the cleaning Claire!

Carol xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Cath ive never used Turbo Lister before but i list with Auctiva 
https://www.auctiva.com/
Its free, you set up a account ... link it with you ebay account and then use it...

...theres loads of post templates etc you can use but i dont bother because for people on dial up it takes to long for the page to load,
I use the little revolving "sellers other items" thingie tho so people see the other stuff your selling.

The best bit is you can have as many photos as you want at no extra charge and you can do listings and schedule them to start at any day at any time (depending on when you want them to finish) also at no charge.

You set the P&P stuff and gallery listings up just like if you were listing on Ebay but once youve set up all your stuff you can save it and use it for every listing (so you dont have to keep entering the same info)




Serina threats of contacting MP or the Papers often works wonders ;)



Gail ive read somewhere that when you get pregnant your immune system drops right down so your body's not tempted to try to attack the baby thinking its a bug ...down side is you get more colds etc, hope your feeling better soon hu xxxx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Baci said:


> I'm a bit of a wuss and although I have some stuff to sell I haven't got around to listing it yet. Do you start normally your listings at 99p? I think that's one of the things stopping me from selling, knowing how much to start from.

It depends on what your selling hun but i start alot of stuff low ... just remember your listing fee can (or always used to) depend on the starting fee you ask for and amounts were between 0.01p and 0.99p and then between 0.99p and £4.99 so never start something for £1 or £5 because your in a higher listing fee bracket for the sake of 1p lol


----------



## ClaireyF

turbo lister sounds exactly the same as auctiva, we have a scrolling thing on our listings too :D

I have just booked antenatal classes, im going sun 17th May and its for 6hrs. has anyone else booked theirs yet?

xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Decided i need to retail theropy so we are goin on train to doncaster ...the true reason though is i want a whopper meal for lunch and nearest place is doncaster :rofl: dont tell hubby ....ethan needs socks and pj,s and baby needs loads so i have an excuse lol


----------



## ClaireyF

:rofl: have fun serina!! xx


----------



## mrsholmes

ive just been looking and single clothes are not really sellng so im going to do a few bundles,

thanks Jue, it does look a bit confusing but ill get OH to figure it out for when we put the dvds on

sounds good serina! 

have't booked mine yet claire oh is moaning cos he has to miss football but tuff!:muaha::muaha:


----------



## Jkelmum

Will do kids will be happy with train ride and burger king so wont moan about the shoppin hubby will be glad to have missed out on it :rofl:


----------



## mrsholmes

I never take OH shopping! moans far too much


----------



## Baci

:rofl: hmmm, Burger King. Have fun shopping Serina.

I'm not sure I'll be going to antenatal classes Claire. Midwife hasnt said a word about them so I kinda assumed that as this is my second I wouldnt be offered an NHS one, and not sure I'd get on an NCT one now (probably left it too late!)


----------



## Jkelmum

Baci i was offered at bookin so if u want them ring and ask mw as this is my 4th so i should think u can get them with baby number 2 x


----------



## Baci

Thanks Serina.

I'll have to dig out my midwive's number and give her a call...


----------



## tink

Cariad_bach said:


> tink said:
> 
> 
> I'm in stockport Happy mum x
> 
> Oooh are you? i used to live in Buxton and diffrent Villages in the Peak District and i know Stockport quite well.
> I had my first in Stepping Hill.Click to expand...

Did you Jue,i had my first 3 in step hill,i also work there part time as a healthcare assistant,in medical admissions.
whereabouts in north wales are you?we go porthmadog for our hols every year,at haven-greenacres-love it!Black Rock sands x


----------



## Cariad_bach

tink said:


> Cariad_bach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tink said:
> 
> 
> I'm in stockport Happy mum x
> 
> Oooh are you? i used to live in Buxton and diffrent Villages in the Peak District and i know Stockport quite well.
> I had my first in Stepping Hill.Click to expand...
> 
> Did you Jue,i had my first 3 in step hill,i also work there part time as a healthcare assistant,in medical admissions.
> whereabouts in north wales are you?we go porthmadog for our hols every year,at haven-greenacres-love it!Black Rock sands xClick to expand...

Lol small world isnt it ... were up on Anglesey but down Porthmadog for out holls (OH dosnt like to drive far lmao!) but we tent to go to the Havan Y Mor Haven...its about 5 mins away from Greenacres!



Claire ive never been to antenatal classes so cant tell you much about them ..... hope you enjoy them tho hun xxx





Enjoy shopping Serina hun xxx



Cath i tend to sell in bundles to lol ... are you going to tell us your Ebay name so we can nosey at your stuff lol


Carol hope your MW can help hun, like i said ive never been on them/to them so i dont know anything about them (im not a great people person lol)


----------



## ClaireyF

Jue, i thought everyone went to antenatal. lol how did you know what to do ?? I like portmadog too :D we always stay close to Nefyn and usually have day to Portmadog. 

I'm so fed up at home on my own, we are expecting a delivery but no idea if it will come today or tomorrow, let alone what time its due. i really want to go for a bath but can guarantee that there will be a knock at the door as soon as i get in the bath. xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Lol Claire i i don't even know what they teach at antenatal ... is it breathing and stuff?
Im quite single minded and i figured that at the time everything will go out the window and i will breath how i want and be in what ever position i want to be in at the time.
I was quite happy to go with the flow and see what transpired ... but having said that i read loads and loads of books etc do give me some ideas.
Im just not great at being told what to do and the idea of being taught how to give birth seemed silly!
With my last tho i got comfy lay on my side with my legs shut just as i got to 10 cm dilated and the poor MW wasn't impressed because i wouldn't shift :rofl: :blush:


----------



## ClaireyF

:rofl:

i have no idea what happens at antenatal, just thought i should go. although im sure that everything will get forgotton in labour. i think it will be more help for dh than me lol xx


----------



## tink

Has anyone picked up the free changing bag from boots when you buy a pack of newborn huggies?i joined the baby club and got a voucher for it,just wondering if anyone new what it was like?
I've also got my sainsburys free mum and baby pack(worth 9.99) to redeem yet! lol!


----------



## ClaireyF

yep i got my boots one and that sainsburys pack is really good, much better than the bounty pack!! my local sainsburys didnt have it in so had to go to a different one. xx


----------



## mrsholmes

I cant remember where I have put my vocuher!!! ra!

also the laptop isn't playing with my phone so i cant get pics on ebay:hissy::hissy::hissy:

I feel the same claire its only tuesday! 

my ebay id is mrsholmes82- have a nosey!


----------



## tink

ooo is the bag any good?


----------



## ClaireyF

Tink, the bag is quite small, i dont think i will be using it as a nappy bag becuase one came with our travel system. it might get used when baby is older and dont need as much stuff. xx


----------



## happy mum

Hello everyone!! well i am dissappointed only 4 pages to read!!! lol!!

todays topic ebay!!

glad cath and clare doing well, i never got my paypal to work so gave up!!

kids had great time today, fell asleep on way home so in bed now. went to pub that has afree play area. so they played 2 hours then had lunch cheapy obviously then played a bit more befor coming home, shattered now..... me too!! dylan kept going down slide then get stuck in ball pit at bottom , must of pulled him out about 30 times, back is knackered now!!

good luck on antenatal course clare, i left mine too late with evie and ended up giving birth before course finished, missed pushing baby out week..... bugger!!!


----------



## ClaireyF

my antenatal class is 10-4 on a sunday, they did do them weekly but not very convenient! its under 3weeks before due date so hoping that Josh won't come before that!!

Glad you had a good day out Nats! its been very quiet on here today, i kept coming back to check what was happening xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Hi Nat, glad you had a good day hun,
We dont have any of those pubs near us :( but theres one in Birmingham we go to alot, there great for the kids arnt they .... bet yours will sleep tonight.

Claire your probably right it will be a big help to your OH as well.


I haven't got the boots pack :( ... didnt know they did one lol, haven't got round to finding a sainsburys either lol.

Cath you have some lovely stuff for sale hun xxxxx


----------



## ClaireyF

Jue, the boots one is just a changing bag, i wouldnt go out your way to get it, the zip was broke on mine and couldn't be bothered taking it back, i may fix it at some point.

Cath, i love the clothes you have for sale :D I must do mine tomorrow!! xx


----------



## happy mum

I havn't got any vouchers for packs i think they forgot me!!! booooooo!!!


----------



## happy mum

sorry not in chatty mood today..... i must be ill!!! lol!! gonna go lay the fire its freezing in here. just a miserable cow at the moment. must be mid term blues!!!


----------



## ClaireyF

you go and have a relax hun :hugs: xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Aww hugs Nat hun ... try and chill out, your probably shattered after today :hugs:
Cant be long now until your scan (27th isnt it) .. are you still going to be team yellow?


----------



## Baci

Me again!

Was a bit cheeky and had a nap while Violet had her nap. :blush: Was so tired though! Violet has woken up full of energy - I dont know where she gets it all from!

I'm already a member of the boots parenting club so I'm not sure I'll be able to get the bag or not. I never got a voucher with Violet so maybe I can ask someone at boots nicely.

I still havent picked up my first bounty pack either!


----------



## massacubano

:D happy D: said:


> hey guys, i'm quite new to the site and just found this thread,
> 
> i'm due on 12th june to a beautiful boy.
> 
> can't wait to get chatting to you guys
> 
> alex

I thought it was just friend requests until I saw it had 300 pages :rofl:


----------



## massacubano

just two things..

1. VIABLE DAY! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: c'mon June 9th!

2. Trusted my gut feelings that Bobby's cough was a bit beyond what I felt was normal and just getting over a cold/flu. I took him in despite his Dad saying it was nothing. He has brocitis. Plus, one of his lungs sounds horrible! according to the Doc. (trust the Mama super senses).


I see topic was ebay and auctiva... swear you ladies are getting me geared up to sell again! I have so much I need to get rid of... I never could get Auctiva to load on my old dial up... bet it would work fine now ;) I go MIA you know ebay is where to find me. :rofl:


----------



## Cariad_bach

Carol i dont blame you .. if my lot still had naps i deffo would have had one today!


Kathy Happy Viable Day :happydance:

Poor Bobby tho ... good job you took him in, hope he's better soon hun.
What kinds of stuff do you sell hun?


----------



## Baci

Congrats on 24 weeks! :happydance: I hope Bobby gets better soon.


----------



## Cariad_bach

Are any of you guys good with fashion?

Im hopless ... i tend to wear what i wear and stuff everyone but .....

Im 2 weeks im going to my stepdads 50th and my sis's 16th joint birthday parties,

I was going to wear Skinny black Met Jeans with a nice top but OH persuaded me to get this dress

https://i1.ebayimg.com/04/i/000/fb/52/3a57_1.JPG

I never ever wear dresses (i got married in trousers lol) :roll: and i dont know what to do with my legs! :help:

Im not shy of having my legs out (i live in shorts all summer) but my summer tans long gone and i cant do fake tans (they go very orange on me and dont look good at all because of my Red coloring)

So ive got to wear tights (well hold ups lol) but do i wear Black? (thick or thin?) or flesh colored? or fishnets/patterned to look funky? or purple!!?

Im normally a UK size 8 but i feel huge right now and my legs look big :cry: My very very very Bitchy picky nasty family are all going and it will be none stop "Oooh look of the state of Jue doesn't she look big she soon let herself go" stuff if im not careful :cry:

So what will make my legs look normal?

I dont know whats 'in' at the mo or whats ment to be the most flattering.

Also im wearing 4 inch heals and don't want to look tarty either (not a good look when your pregnant lol :rofl: )

Help anyone please :hugs: :blush:


----------



## Jkelmum

Ok i shall try to get all this upto date if i miss u pr get mixed up :rofl: sorry :hugs:

Kathy happy viable day and hope your lo gets better soon

I hate sellin stuff on ebay 

nat stop bein a mardy pregnant women and chat !!! :rofl: i am jokin hope u feel better soon:hugs:

Jue i wish i was a size 8 try bein a size 20 :(

right i am expectin a call so will be bk to tell u about my day soon x


----------



## happy mum

serina27 said:


> Ok i shall try to get all this upto date if i miss u pr get mixed up :rofl: sorry :hugs:
> 
> Kathy happy viable day and hope your lo gets better soon
> 
> I hate sellin stuff on ebay
> 
> nat stop bein a mardy pregnant women and chat !!! :rofl: i am jokin hope u feel better soon:hugs:
> 
> Jue i wish i was a size 8 try bein a size 20 :(
> 
> right i am expectin a call so will be bk to tell u about my day soon x

I admit it i am a mardy pregnant woman!!:rofl::rofl: but mood swings!!! god i'm:cry::cry::cry: then i'm:rofl::rofl::rofl: :hugs::hugs:then i'm:hissy::hissy:

nothings right for me, if i lived with me i'd give me a slap!!!:rofl:

jue i'd love to help but i'm not good with fashion!! i'm a 20 too and would love to be a 16 never mind a 8!! there is no way you could possibly look massive unless you just gained 15 st!!:rofl:
At a guess wild in the dark, i'd go for a sheer tan???? i bet Cath would be a good one to ask!!! she always looks stylish in her pics!!

my scan is 27th same day as evies birthday, and yes i'm staying team yellow, i like it!!!:happydance:
serina isn't your scan 20th???

i'm a bit happier DH doing some milking at we, £15ph!! seeing as off today and tomorrow no work this is v good news!!


----------



## massacubano

Cariad_bach said:


> Are any of you guys good with fashion?
> 
> Im hopless ... i tend to wear what i wear and stuff everyone but .....
> 
> Im 2 weeks im going to my stepdads 50th and my sis's 16th joint birthday parties,
> 
> I was going to wear Skinny black Met Jeans with a nice top but OH persuaded me to get this dress
> 
> https://i1.ebayimg.com/04/i/000/fb/52/3a57_1.JPG
> 
> I never ever wear dresses (i got married in trousers lol) :roll: and i dont know what to do with my legs! :help:
> 
> Im not shy of having my legs out (i live in shorts all summer) but my summer tans long gone and i cant do fake tans (they go very orange on me and dont look good at all because of my Red coloring)
> 
> So ive got to wear tights (well hold ups lol) but do i wear Black? (thick or thin?) or flesh colored? or fishnets/patterned to look funky? or purple!!?
> 
> Im normally a UK size 8 but i feel huge right now and my legs look big :cry: My very very very Bitchy picky nasty family are all going and it will be none stop "Oooh look of the state of Jue doesn't she look big she soon let herself go" stuff if im not careful :cry:
> 
> So what will make my legs look normal?
> 
> I dont know whats 'in' at the mo or whats ment to be the most flattering.
> 
> Also im wearing 4 inch heals and don't want to look tarty either (not a good look when your pregnant lol :rofl: )
> 
> Help anyone please :hugs: :blush:

Jue love the dress! I wore thy highs to my baby shower because could not stand the feeling of panty hose or leggings? UK/USA english is lost on that one. The thy highs are just elastic on each leg and should hold up without a garter belt... I would opt for a dark heavy black... with black flats... :)


----------



## massacubano

Jue :
mostly old tools my husband has and kids clothes now and then. Mostly party dresses that our daughter no longer wears.

serina27: 
been the size 20! was very hard for me to get out of being obese and now the large prego pants are tight on me! eekkk better lay off on eating so much! I have been horrible I confess! :change:


----------



## Jkelmum

Back from my phonecall and OMG i dunno if ive done the right thing or not......A magazine is interested in showin a postive outlook on teenage mothers she wants to do an interview and a photoshoot and pay me 500 pound ....just scared it will get twisted and make me look bad iykwim ?

Tday been shopping didnt spend much but nice to be out of house and my burgerking whopper was lovely ....


----------



## happy mum

massacubano said:


> Jue :
> mostly old tools my husband has and kids clothes now and then. Mostly party dresses that our daughter no longer wears.
> 
> serina27:
> been the size 20! was very hard for me to get out of being obese and now the large prego pants are tight on me! eekkk better lay off on eating so much! I have been horrible I confess! :change:

Size 20 isn't obese its just being rounded!!:rofl: i hate that word!!! even if it is true:ignore:

congrats on 24 weeks by the way!!


----------



## happy mum

serina27 said:


> Back from my phonecall and OMG i dunno if ive done the right thing or not......A magazine is interested in showin a postive outlook on teenage mothers she wants to do an interview and a photoshoot and pay me 500 pound ....just scared it will get twisted and make me look bad iykwim ?
> 
> Tday been shopping didnt spend much but nice to be out of house and my burgerking whopper was lovely ....

£500 would be fab though. if they are trying to do a positive on teenage mums then surely they wouldn't make you look bad??? where did she get your no from??


----------



## Jkelmum

happy mum said:


> serina27 said:
> 
> 
> Back from my phonecall and OMG i dunno if ive done the right thing or not......A magazine is interested in showin a postive outlook on teenage mothers she wants to do an interview and a photoshoot and pay me 500 pound ....just scared it will get twisted and make me look bad iykwim ?
> 
> Tday been shopping didnt spend much but nice to be out of house and my burgerking whopper was lovely ....
> 
> £500 would be fab though. if they are trying to do a positive on teenage mums then surely they wouldn't make you look bad??? where did she get your no from??Click to expand...

https://www.babyandbump.com/press-r...rticle-young-teenage-mothers.html#post1568448 I emailed to see what they was about:blush:
I just also dont wanna look like i am sayying yeah its great being a teen mum go out and get pregnant :rofl:


----------



## happy mum

serina27 said:


> happy mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> serina27 said:
> 
> 
> Back from my phonecall and OMG i dunno if ive done the right thing or not......A magazine is interested in showin a postive outlook on teenage mothers she wants to do an interview and a photoshoot and pay me 500 pound ....just scared it will get twisted and make me look bad iykwim ?
> 
> Tday been shopping didnt spend much but nice to be out of house and my burgerking whopper was lovely ....
> 
> £500 would be fab though. if they are trying to do a positive on teenage mums then surely they wouldn't make you look bad??? where did she get your no from??Click to expand...
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/press-r...rticle-young-teenage-mothers.html#post1568448 I emailed to see what they was about:blush:
> I just also dont wanna look like i am sayying yeah its great being a teen mum go out and get pregnant :rofl:Click to expand...

she says you can read article first!! sounds like they want the reality, which i'm guessing isn't a bed of roses. just be honest . its gonna happen to girls no matter what you say, whether accidentally or on purpose. may be it'll highlight your csa battle too!!!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Oooh Serina go for it ..... i think your a great role model to other teenage mums hun :hugs:
And £500 would be handy im sure ... id do it xxx

Thanks for the tight/hold up help ... its oH thats got me all confused...he wants me to wear fishnets :rofl: Men!! one track mind :roll:
But honestly my legs lok huge at the mo...maybe there swollen :(



Nats are you going to have a party for Evie? (as well as doing all the scan stuff lol)
Glad your feeling more happy hun xxxx (cant believe your back to team yellow lol xxx)


----------



## massacubano

happy mum said:


> massacubano said:
> 
> 
> Jue :
> mostly old tools my husband has and kids clothes now and then. Mostly party dresses that our daughter no longer wears.
> 
> serina27:
> been the size 20! was very hard for me to get out of being obese and now the large prego pants are tight on me! eekkk better lay off on eating so much! I have been horrible I confess! :change:
> 
> Size 20 isn't obese its just being rounded!!:rofl: i hate that word!!! even if it is true:ignore:
> 
> congrats on 24 weeks by the way!!Click to expand...

yes horrible word.... obese :devil: 

love the word "fluffy"... much better :muaha:


----------



## ClaireyF

Jue, i would go for patterned tights but then again my fashion sense has gone out the window as my bump has grown!

Serina, i wuld do that interview thing, £500 would be very handy especially with LO due :D

Nats glad your feeling a bit better now and your DH has got a job this weekend.

x


----------



## massacubano

Thought I would share.... this is me after lil Juan was born and here I was in October after my :bfp:


----------



## Cariad_bach

Wow hun you look fantastic!
Aww i love seeing babies, makes me sooo broody lol xxxx


----------



## massacubano

Thanks Jue... horrible... love to crop myself out of that top photo! lil Juan looks hungry making that face (where is the boobie?) 

the last was at the train museum in Miami... Bobby has a train obsession this is the smoking lounge car of the famous zeypher... playing with the ashtray ;)


----------



## happy mum

big difference Kathy!! i have to loose my podge after baby to have my op, so enjoying my last bit of pretending not to care!!

off for my bath and early bed!!
night girls!!

xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

massacubano said:


> lil Juan looks hungry making that face (where is the boobie?)

Lol i was thinking that bless him xx


Night nite Nats hun xxxx


----------



## massacubano

g'nite dear.... it is only 3:00 pm here in states.. I am offline, we are headed to the library! :) have a good one gals!


----------



## Jkelmum

great pics i dont ever get a bump :( i just look fat


----------



## LM2104

Hey hope everyone is ok. Just a quick one from me because its basically just a moan, sorry!

My belly hurts and is really hard and I feel like crap. its just stress on top of stress at the moment. I'm really busy at work and OH has no work so we are stressing about finances.

I sorted out my Mat Leave tho and will be finishing on 29 May so thats a date to look forward to.


----------



## Cariad_bach

Aww Leanne hun sending hugs :hugs::hugs:

Try not to stress to much ( i know its easier said than done) you need to take care of your self and have a bit of R&R time by the sounds of it xxxxxx


----------



## Jkelmum

:hugs: hun maybe a ticker to countdown end of work will cheer u up ? lol not great am i xxx


----------



## mrsholmes

Cariad_bach said:


> Are any of you guys good with fashion?
> 
> Im hopless ... i tend to wear what i wear and stuff everyone but .....
> 
> Im 2 weeks im going to my stepdads 50th and my sis's 16th joint birthday parties,
> 
> I was going to wear Skinny black Met Jeans with a nice top but OH persuaded me to get this dress
> 
> https://i1.ebayimg.com/04/i/000/fb/52/3a57_1.JPG
> 
> I never ever wear dresses (i got married in trousers lol) :roll: and i dont know what to do with my legs! :help:
> 
> Im not shy of having my legs out (i live in shorts all summer) but my summer tans long gone and i cant do fake tans (they go very orange on me and dont look good at all because of my Red coloring)
> 
> So ive got to wear tights (well hold ups lol) but do i wear Black? (thick or thin?) or flesh colored? or fishnets/patterned to look funky? or purple!!?
> 
> Im normally a UK size 8 but i feel huge right now and my legs look big :cry: My very very very Bitchy picky nasty family are all going and it will be none stop "Oooh look of the state of Jue doesn't she look big she soon let herself go" stuff if im not careful :cry:
> 
> So what will make my legs look normal?
> 
> I dont know whats 'in' at the mo or whats ment to be the most flattering.
> 
> Also im wearing 4 inch heals and don't want to look tarty either (not a good look when your pregnant lol :rofl: )
> 
> Help anyone please :hugs: :blush:

thats really nice Jue, u cant go wrong with a black dress! have u tried amber solerie light tan u can get it from tesco- ill find a link for u. its really good as my friend is a red head and it looks fab on her and it never streaks! I also wear it but the dark version, if not id go for dark dark tights that u cant see thro or as u said purple and maybe get a purple bag and earings etc? have u got a promark near u they do loads of diff colour tight for £1!!!



HAPPY VIABLE DAY kathy!:happydance:

Serina that sounds really good! money would be great!

nIGHT Nat!

Leanne- I know how u feel about work:hissy: ur going on mat the same day as me!:happydance:


----------



## Cariad_bach

Ooh thanks Cath your a star :hugs:


----------



## LM2104

thanks!

Jue I'm a bit like you I dont really do fashion just wear what I like and what I'm comfy in and that is never a dress!!! If you really dont want to show you should gets some footless tights like Cath says... My little sis swears by them and shes actually quite fashionable.

Good idea about the ticker Serina!!


----------



## meldmac

I saw my belly move for the first time today! Not a big deal probably but I thought it was neat. Baby has been bouncing around like a ball today! Most active I've felt him so far. 

Welcome Alex!

Hope everyone starts feeling better. Glad to hear that you have a few weeks to recoup. Cath, hope it helps you feel better.

I'm not looking forward to the next couple of weeks. I'm going to be basically doing 2.5 people's jobs as we're down 2 people where I work so I'm going to be bogged down. Oh well guess it will keep me busy. Just hate not being able to get everything done, as I'm a bit of a perfectionist and it gets to me if I can't finish my work. 

Hope everyone's day/night is going well!
Take care
Mel


----------



## happy mum

Morning uk girls/goodnight us and canada!!! lol!!!

leanne my bumps really uncomfortable last night and this am, ended up throwing up last night and feeling really windy inside, think mines stress belly too!! must try relax more!!

mel take it easy, just do what you can and stuff the rest, i bet they are not paying you 2 and half times your salary!!

see jue i said cath would be the one to ask!!!

so did you decide serina?? think the money would sway me but its your choice!! like jue said think you'd be a great role model!! funny i'm a large lady size 20, but i really lok pregnant, i carry my babies really upfront, i look about 8 months atm!!


----------



## happy mum

i am i still the only one up???
well i'm out again for the morning then have a friend round with her new baby this afternoon so won't be on much till shes gone, may be a bit rude to sit tapping away!!!
hope you all have a good days gossip!!!

Todays subject.......PANCAKES!!!!!! lol!! what do you like on yours??? lemon and sugar??


----------



## ClaireyF

lol no your not the only one up! my dh has just left for work so i can log on now :D i loaded dishwasher and put washing machine on so i looked super busy hehe. Dh said he had a poking war with Josh last night. i was fast asleep and he said josh kept kicking so he poked him back...how did i not wake up?? Still waiting for the delivery, i hope it comes this morning coz i dont want to stay in all day :( 

Happy Viable day Jue :happydance:

Leanne, don't work too hard, you need to rest and just do your job not everyone elses! 

xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Hi all well tday is going to be busy 
iam helping run a coffee morning today for playscheme then i am going to help my son santertise his room if thats the right word ....When i say help i mean check up on as he will be doing the lot i am so peed off with that kid tday he is 13 and lastnight i found 13 mouldy sandwiches hid around his room/school bag :sick: This happened bk in july and for 8 wks he had to come home for school dinners so i knew he was eatin...
I added a thread about it https://www.babyandbump.com/kids-teenagers/101340-he-just-lazy-could-much-worse-2.html#post1576919 But they seem to think he is a normal teenage boy ive no idea and feel like i am failing as a mother :cry:


----------



## ClaireyF

:hugs: serina, your not a failing mother!! you sound a wonderful mother. i have no experience whatsoever about teenage boys so can't give advice but he's old enough to know what he should be doing and shouldn't. don't blame yourself hun. have fun sanatising and coffee morning xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Thanks Claire just scared he is turning into a stranger iykwim


----------



## mrsholmes

hey serina, my oh used to do the same! he was so thin when I met him, he said he either used to save his dinner money so he would have extra pocket money and just buy chocolate. but if he had sandwiches he wouldnt bother eating them cos he played football instead! Im sure hes fine:hugs:I was thnking maybe it isn't 'cool' to have a packed lunch?!could be another reason

Thanks Mel, try not to stress out too much:hugs:

Happy viable day Jue:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Morning Nat-I had pancakes last night AGAIN after tea:muaha: I like LOADS of fresh lemon and sugar, wouldnt fancy anything else, maybe a orange.......

I can see baby moving too! OH has also seen it! its very strange:happydance:i have also noticed a pattern to the movements as well!

I look massive! ill do a bump pic todaymy friend came around yesterday have't seen her for a week and she was gobsmacked!


----------



## Jkelmum

Right i am dressed and off i go with pop on durin lunch xxx


----------



## mrsholmes

enjoy ur coffee morning x


----------



## Baci

Morning everyone!

Just a quick post for now this morning as I'll be taking Violet to mother and toddler soon. Will be back later!

Jue - that dress is lovely! Congrats on 24 weeks! :happydance:

:hugs: Serina. You sound like you're a great mum! 

Hope you're feeling better this morning happy mum!

Mel and Leanne, sorry to hear you're busy at work. 

My bump was also having a good dance about last night, but every time my DH put his hand there he stopped kicking. Typical! :dohh:

Carol xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Morning all ... thanks for the Happy Viable day wishes ... to celebrate im putting a bump piccie on in a min lol.

Nat i like todays subject ... alot :rofl: mive Oranges and sugar ... its what i had as a kid and its what i always have (i refuse to try anything else... why mess with a good thing lol)



Serina hun i dont think i can read your post ... its a big nightmare of mine ... the idea that my kids will get to that age where they wont talk to me :cry: i dont know how i will cope ... but i hope i do it half as well as you hun because you seems like a fantastic mum :hugs:
Have fun at the coffee morning hun xxx


Mel hun take care of yourself hun wont you ... you dont need all the added stress, cant you have a quiet word with your boss and tell him he's putting on you a bit to much?


Claire ive got to ask what are you having delivered?


Cath cant wait to see the bump piccie hun .... its great now our LO's are moving more isnt it, i really miss the feeling after ive given birth, its so lovely :cloud9:

Carol Jamie (My LO) is doing that with the kids...he has a game of footie and as soon as i put one of the kids hands on my bump he freezes and wont move!


----------



## ClaireyF

Jue, its nothing exciting thats being delivered, Paul has ordered a Router and router table, he loves doing wood work and wants to make things for when Josh is here. so that is what is going to be arriving! hes got a load of woodwork books that have childrens toys in them, i think he will make a few and he wants to make things to sell on ebay too so we have a bit of extra cash. he is an electrician so is quite a handy man :D xx


----------



## mrsholmes

morning Carol! Mine does the same too! 

Jue I am sort of getting used to the movements, sound it very strange at first! 

that sounds lovely Claire!

Ok question....how many vests/sleepsuits/outfits/socks etc to I need for each size, everyone keeps saying loads?!?! but my loads could be different to someone elses. I want to try and get as much a poss now while i have the money


----------



## ClaireyF

Cath, i was aiming for 12 vests, 12 bodysuits, 12 pairs of sock but have gone a bit OTT :blush:


----------



## ClaireyF

Jue, just seen your bump pics! your bump is gorgeous!! mine has gone again this morning, i was huge yesterday. i think Josh must be hiding lol xx


----------



## mrsholmes

Thats ok then, thought I didn't have enough...im going to have a count soon.

lush bump Jue.

Im off now too tidy up a bit and get dressed lol


----------



## Cariad_bach

Aww Claire thats a lovely idea ... if he does sell suff id buy stuff, my OH loves Wooden toys ect
My OH loves messing with wood but wont do little fiddly stuff ... he's more into building sheds and DIY stuff :roll:


Cath it depends hun ... as a round figure id say 10 but so many people give you packs of vests ect when your LO is born its unreal (altho since your good on Ebay you can do what i did which is not open the packets and sell what you didn't use ;) lol )
Most people tend to buy you 0-3 or 3-6 tho because the assume you have all your newborn stuff.

The problem with babies is that some are quite sickly and nappies leak alot so you can on a bad day get through 7 - 8 vests a day lol

Socks i love coz their so little and cute but i remember with Katie (born in July so a summer baby like our LOs will be) she didn't wear them much at all.


----------



## Rosella

Happy viable day Jue!! Gosh, can't believe how time is flying along for all of us. 

Cath - v good question! - we have a teeny tiny flat, so I am wanting to be very streamlined with what i buy for LO. Would be interested to swop notes on what is the useful minimum, without feeling like you are struggling IFYKWIM. Haven't bought a thing yet mainly because have just got a great big wardrobe built, but it's not quite finished...grrr.. So everything is still on a big clothes rail. 

Claire - that is so brilliant your OH is going to make things for the baby!!! Love wooden toys etc.

Serina- i remember being a teenager and sometimes just not wanting to eat my sandwiches. :hugs:

Anyway, I am off to sunny wales for a couple of days for work - right to the middle in Powys!! Always a bit of a culture shock after London. xx


----------



## ClaireyF

:rofl: wales is a culture shock, i work in Chester, england but live in Wales, i get the shock everytime i cross the border :rofl: I'm sure you'll have a lovely time though Gail!

Jue, i will let you know what DH is going to make once he's figured out how to use his new tool lol. Paul built me a shed last year too and greenhouse but didn't draw any plans or get a flat pack, it was such good fun, i did all the had work like paint and bring him beer!!


----------



## tink

Morning girls!
The snow drops are out in my garden!Must be a good sign!
Just indulging in a strawberry mullerrice!yum!
I,m waiting for a delivery today too,my moses basket and cot!:happydance::happydance:

Serina could you not pay money direct to school that way you know he is gettin some sort of decent meal,and cant spend it on junk?I've just started doing this with my son(14),because he would chuck his butties away and then ask school reception to lend him some money for dinner!:hissy:
He's (insulin) diabetic too so i have an added worry!These teens are sooo crafty!Alot of it is to do with peer pressure too!:hissy:

Happy viable day Jue!!:hugs:

I think this is the most active baby i have ever carried!I ache by the end of the day!!:rofl:

oooo! Definately sugar and lemon for me!Or ice cream and maple syrup is lovely too!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Gail enjoy Wales hun im sure it will be ... quiet if nothing else compared with London lol


Oooh Tink i hope your pleased with your stuff whan it arrives, where did you order it from?


----------



## tink

I cheated and ordered it from my littlewoods catalogue,but it spreads the cost of 2 of the bigger things.Ive just cleared my balance so repayments wont be too high each month.


----------



## Cariad_bach

Thats not cheating hun its being sensible :) xxxx


----------



## Rosella

haha Clairey :rofl: that's a lot of culture shock - twice daily!!
yes, it is quiet after London - saying that though i have had a few nights out in wales with various friends i met there over the years and the nights out weren't very quiet!! i remember getting stopped by the police while dressed in an extremely small wonderwoman outfit once...haha, always get stopped there for some reason?! Anyway, as my ma once put it, the air is like 'champagne'... and i'm a fan of the great outdoors. 

Morning Tink! 

right i better get on with some work!


----------



## tink

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







A897E_SP706_01_UM324.jpg
File size: 44.3 KB
Views: 5









ub013v03m.jpg
File size: 61.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Rosella

oooh, those look great! xx


----------



## mrsholmes

Just done my bump pics! dont seem tha much bigger tho!


----------



## mrsholmes

the weather is nice in wales at the moment Gail!

Lovely stuff tink! im thinking of doing the same with my ikea card as theres nothing on it at the moment


----------



## tink

The cot was only £77!+£36 for mattress!I just love the different colour for a change x


----------



## mrsholmes

thats really good, I cant decide between wood finish or white at the moment


----------



## ClaireyF

wow thats really good tink, i love them!! i think we are going for the white henley cotbed from Babies r us so it will last him a few years until the next baby we have :D
xx


----------



## mrsholmes

thats the white one I like as well!:happydance: and think of getting white furniture from ikea to go with it!

anyway im def going this time as I have to tidy up and do some washing so ive banned:ban:from here/fb/ebay untill its done :rofl:

see you all later


----------



## ClaireyF

:rofl: have fun tidying :D im trying to tidy and fb/bnb at the same time...its a slow process xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Aww Tink there lovely hun, so cute.


Cath have fun cleaning i will have to go and start work on the kids and OH's dinner soon i suppose lol


----------



## ClaireyF

dinner..alls i can think of is pancakes but i think paul had the last of the eggs :( xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

ClaireyF said:


> dinner..alls i can think of is pancakes but i think paul had the last of the eggs :( xx


:rofl: stop reading my mind ... i was just wondering if i could make OH agree to pancakes again!

Cath your bumps looking fantastic hun xxxxx


----------



## ClaireyF

i have found one egg left :happydance: i can have a couple of pancakes!! xx


----------



## ClaireyF

jue tell DH that your celebrating with pancakes because your vaible :happydance: xx


----------



## Baci

Back again!

Toddler group was a bit stressful. I think I need a lay down! As it's half term there were a lot of older kids there, which I dont have a problem with. The only problem I had was that Violet didnt understand that the bigger kids didnt want to play with her. So spent most of the time chasing after her.

They have a lovely big grassy area there which Violet loved running around on, but she kept stealing all the footballs which wasn't impressing the other kids! I think she's going to be a right little tomboy - I've brought her home covered in mud!

Hmmm, pancakes. Would it be bad to just have pancakes for lunch? :blush:

I love lemon and sugar on mine too - although I bought some limes the other day so I might even try adding a bit of lime juice too...

Cath - I am aiming to start off with 15 sleepsuits and 15 vests and a couple of cardigans in newborn size and a few in 0-3 and see how I go from there. I might buy one coming home outfit but I found that it was so much easier just to dress Violet in sleepsuits when she was very little (especially when they might only last 5 mins before there is a leaky nappy!).

Carol xx


----------



## ClaireyF

carol, have pancakes for lunch, i just had 3 and want more!!! lol xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

I ended up with Spicy potato wedges and Scampi :cry:

Good thing is it meens i get to have pancakes tonight for tea when im on my own and dont have to make a few hundred for OH and the kids before i get one :happydance:

Carol its sounds like Violet enjoyed herself anyway hun, i dont know how you cope with going, those kinds of groups have always done my head in lol xxx


----------



## Baci

Cariad_bach said:


> Carol its sounds like Violet enjoyed herself
> anyway hun, i dont know how you cope with going, those kinds of groups have always done my head in lol xxx

I didnt cope very well today. I'm very tired after chasing around. :sleep:

It's normally a lot lot quieter there, but it's half term. I used to go to a playgroup on a Friday, but prefer the one today as it's so much smaller. The Friday one has about 40 mums and 40+ kids and I found no one even bothered talking to me because it was all too loud and busy.

I hope you enjoy your pancakes! Violet's just gone to sleep so I'm going to make some when she wakes up (I might just go and have a nap myself now! :blush:)


----------



## ClaireyF

have a nice nap carol and enjoy your pancakes later :D

How do i cure this craving for sweet things?? i have eaten biscuits and had pancakes but it won't go :hissy:


----------



## Jkelmum

Wow glad I called in while i eat lunch i have cheese and colesaw sandwhich a muffin and cappicino 

Thanks ladies for your kind words :hugs:

Ive had my hair chopped off i like it and hope it will be easier to do x


----------



## ClaireyF

serina, can we see pictures of your new hairstyle?? mmm a muffin might cure my craving!! xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Omg i have the magazine photo man coming at 3:30 my house isnt very tidy lol Guess i will be back later xxx


----------



## ClaireyF

oooo good luck hun!!! xx


----------



## mrsholmes

wow that was quick serina! good luck! what magazine is it?:happydance:

ive had a noodle box thingy from aldi, nice considering!

well ive been to aldi and my grans and i can hardly move!:hissy:

Carol violet sounds lovely! although all the kids sound like a nightmare!

I used to have a cup of coffee when I wanted sweet things claire

im going to have pancakes wth icecream later thought id expand my range!


----------



## ClaireyF

i dont like coffee Cath, i think ive eaten enough biscuits now...i feel a bit sick:dohh:


----------



## Cariad_bach

Claire i always found a constant supply of Haribos was great for the sweet craving ... you can munch them all day long and it works lol

Oooh Serina hope all goes well hun ... i agree with Claire tho, you need to show us a hair style piccie ;)

Ooh maybe we should all put a couple off piccies of ourselves on here so we can see what we all look like (for those not on Facebook lol)


Carol enjoy your nap hun, wish could get my head down for a hour or so lol :sleep:

Cath what did your Gran feed you .... my elderly Grandma passed away 2 years ago (she was 99 years old bless her) and even tho she was blind, shed had a stroke and broke her hip she still lived on her own and fed us full of cake and scones (home made) every time i saw her :cloud9: I miss her to bits i must admit ... Grans are great xxx


----------



## Baci

Back already.

Violet only had a shortish nap today (1 hour) so I've just had some pancakes. Yum! Violet doesnt seem too impressed with them though. I think she's woken up with the grumps though and it's not my cooking! :rofl:

Good luck with the magazine Serina!

I really should sort myself and send some friend requests on facebook huh? 

Lovely bump pics by the way. I havent been brave enough to post any pics of mine as I have a csection "overhang" and I'm a bit shy :blush:


----------



## ClaireyF

carol, you can add me, i'm claire flemington and you should be able to see Jue, Cath, Nats, Hunny, Serina and Gail on my friends list :D


----------



## mrsholmes

whats your name on facebook carol and network ill add u then. or u can add me im catherine holmes wales network theres a scan pic as my photo


before i was pg I was ALWAYS on a diet so never bought bread/butter biscuits that type of thing so I always went down there and had toast with butter and cheese! today I just ate a load of biscuits with my tea! shes 74 and really good for her age and looks fab!:happydance:

ill have a hunt through the photos and post one of me and oh


----------



## Cariad_bach

Oooh Carol are you on facebook to ... like Claire said find her and you will find the rest of us lol

Claire has you delivery come yet?


----------



## ClaireyF

Jue, no delivery hasnt come yet and i doubt it will today now :( i think its coming royal mail so they have normally come by now. i was hoping it would come today coz i have to go out tomorrow to get my grandma & grandad from the train station, they are coming to stay with us until sunday :happydance:

Carol, i am the only claire flemington on facebook and the scan pic might give it away that its me :D oh, and i'm in the manchester newtork xx


----------



## mrsholmes

here is me and oh! on holiday in aug/sept in magaluf and my cats wernham and Marlene who are like my babies:baby:
 



Attached Files:







honeymoon 120.jpg
File size: 81.2 KB
Views: 4









n768200003_3957049_6769.jpg
File size: 63.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## ClaireyF

aww cute piccies!! xx


----------



## mrsholmes

just realised thats a really bad pic of both of us:rofl: a week on the pop and siglthy worse for wear is not a good look:muaha:


----------



## Cariad_bach

Aww Cath your cats are gorgeous ...and look at you hun, your really pretty xxxxx


----------



## Baci

I've sent out some friend requests.

Jue - that was quick!!!


----------



## Baci

p.s. My facebook photo is a bit "fishy" :rofl:


----------



## Cariad_bach

Baci said:


> I've sent out some friend requests.
> 
> Jue - that was quick!!!

Lol im on there at the mo to ...

Cath one of your cats looks a bit like mine ...


https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i306/cariad_bach/Camara090.jpg
https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i306/cariad_bach/LastScan119.jpg

This is wiggie, he loves the kids to bits (his name was whiskers .. then wicker ... then wiggie depending on what my kids could pronounce at the time lol)


----------



## mrsholmes

got it! violet is lush!

my cats are very spoilt..........and also like their rountine lol


----------



## ClaireyF

Here's my cat Simba and dog Morphie
 



Attached Files:







DSC00005.jpg
File size: 92.2 KB
Views: 2









DSC00002.jpg
File size: 100.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Cariad_bach

Lol Claire i was just looking at your Cat on facebook ... hes so cute (love his name lol)


----------



## ClaireyF

we didnt give him that name, i inherited him from my last job, i used to look after old people in their homes but my favourite one died and she said if anything happened to her that i had to have Simba. he is a huge cat though and always hungry!!


----------



## mrsholmes

I want your cats!:muaha:

Jue hes like a tiger! Did u ever have any problems with him and the babies? and claire yours is just sooo furry!


----------



## mrsholmes

thats really nice claire, i wouldnt have said no either mind lol


----------



## Baci

Aww, your pets are all lovely.


----------



## Cariad_bach

Cath ive never had a prob except that he would sleep on/with a baby if i didnt watch him :roll:

He loves kids and snuggling up and he sleeps in my old empty pram all the time (its now his bed) so we have to make sure we dont leave him in the same room as any babies just incace.


Claire thats so good of you hun ... he is gorgeous xx


----------



## mrsholmes

thats what im worried about, the ginger cat sleeps on james and he wakes up to find him sitting on his chest licking his face every morning! I dont think marlene will bother


----------



## tink

:hissy: JEEEZ GIRLS,i was just brushing my 11 yr old dd hair in the bathroom and she said she felt dizzy!I tried to hold her up and she fainted for about 30 seconds!!!!Frightened me to bloody death!shes lay on her bed now,shes just had a bath ,and prob not eaten much today either,dunno wether to ring docs or just see if she can eat something and feel any better!!


----------



## ClaireyF

tink, id ring the doc and ask for advice, hopefully its just because she hasn't eaten much and her sugars have dropped, how scary!! xx


----------



## Baci

Tink, I hope your DD is feeling better soon. You could always try NHS direct if you can't speak to a doctor.


----------



## happy mum

Helloooo!!

tink that sounds scary, i'd phone dr too!!! get her checked out!!

so not much pancake talk today... i'm disapointed!!

i'll go take some pictures of my chickens later!!! no other pets i'm affraid, but they are ginger!!! and have no names......

carol i'm on facebook too natalee byrne, think my pic is the same as on here i must change it. got a quieter day tomorrow so bit more time to play on laptop!


----------



## Baci

happy mum said:


> carol i'm on facebook too natalee byrne, think my pic is the same as on here i must change it. got a quieter day tomorrow so bit more time to play on laptop!

I've sent you a friend request Nat!


----------



## happy mum

Baci said:


> happy mum said:
> 
> 
> carol i'm on facebook too natalee byrne, think my pic is the same as on here i must change it. got a quieter day tomorrow so bit more time to play on laptop!
> 
> I've sent you a friend request Nat!Click to expand...


your little girl is sooooo cute!!! i want a girl again now!!! lol!!


----------



## massacubano

*Jue*: *Happy V-Day! *

*clairey*: I was wondering if my Javier was jumping around and I could sleep through his kung fu chops! I guess he is active even if I am not? My Hubby is scared to play with my belly after what happened to DD! which I think is silly. He thinks is playing with her (lots) while inside made her cord double around her neck! say it ain't so because this guy rolls all over and must be caught up in his cord by now! :rofl:

*tink*: glad to see another MWM (mum with many) love the bedding it is so pretty. Hope DD is feeling well soon!

*Cath* LOL at fb/ebay :comp: I know, I have to set limits on myself too or I could be on here all day... and that is not really good. 


side notes:
oranges, lemon and sugar on pancakes! boy I have to get over to UK someday.... we "americans" typically use this goop called maple syrup... with butter. I like what you all put on them better! the syrup makes me gag... and I am very away from first trimester! TG


----------



## Cariad_bach

OMG Tink your poor DD, is she ok now hun?


Kathy my OH loves that Maple syrup stuff but he has them on a diffrent kind of Pancake (the kind you have for breakfast)

I cant wait to have mine for my tea ... my mums always trying to tell me that there a desert really but i dont care lol


----------



## Jkelmum

Well i am shatterd 1hr interview and 1n half hours photoshoot 

Tink i would ring docs 11 yr old faintin dont sound good :hugs:

Jue i forgot earlier happy viable day xxxx

Carol my name on facebook is serina roper was dilworth


----------



## Baci

serina27 said:


> Carol my name on facebook is serina roper was dilworth

Have sent you a friend request Serina!


----------



## Jkelmum

Carol are u related to anybody called Dean ? I know some1 from london with your lastname x


----------



## Cariad_bach

serina27 said:


> Well i am shatterd 1hr interview and 1n half hours photoshoot

Oy not good enough!!

What did they ask? what did you tell them? what mags it for? when will it be in? what piccies did they take?

Common details hun lol xxxxx :hugs:


----------



## massacubano

:dance: made a new signature with the kids newborn hospital photos. Does anyone know a good photo editing website. I had Corel XI on my vista... not so much on my mac :(

skipping allong... :yipee:


----------



## Baci

serina27 said:


> Carol are u related to anybody called Dean ? I know some1 from london with your lastname x

No, don't think that's a relative!


----------



## Cariad_bach

OMG kathy thats sooo cute :cloud9: aww bless them all their gorgeous arnt they ...cant help with the photo edit thingie but please let me know if you find somthing good xxxx


----------



## Jkelmum

Jue lol I am tired basically think the way they are going is teenage tearaway turns life around when she fell pregnant at 14 ...the magazine is called new ...the took some of me and kids some of all of us some of me and hubby no idea when it will be in the mag they have to show me the article first which she said maybe tomorrow so will know more then xxx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Aww Serina hun it sounds lovely xxxx


----------



## massacubano

Cariad_bach said:


> OMG kathy thats sooo cute :cloud9: aww bless them all their gorgeous arnt they

TY Jue... those are my monkeys. :baby::baby::baby::baby: had fun comparing the photos.. the boys love sleep huh? Lil miss is giving the camera person the look :blush:

I want to start scanning in all our photos (paper ones). Burn to CD and make some slide shows. I guess if I get rid of the internet I could find time for this.... :rofl:


----------



## Jkelmum

https://i496.photobucket.com/albums/rr323/serina2008tags/Photo-0296.jpg
me today xxx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Wow hun you look lovely, your hairs fantastic and your Bumps growing really well xxxx


----------



## massacubano

loving the bump serina! ;)


----------



## happy mum

Its a great baby bump serina!!! you def look preg!!! not the other unspeakable word!!!
very exciting being in a mag!! not bad 1 half hours for £500!!! would they like to do a story on me????? i'm the ex world toe wrestling champion!! comes good as a mummy???? Am i clutching at straws?? or ex maternity nurse tells all on being a mummy??? LOL??


----------



## happy mum

or....... how to live on peanuts by an ex shopaholic???? lol!!


----------



## happy mum

Who was talking about maple syrup??? arghh..... i want some now!!!

or.... pregnant woman goes crazy cos her friends keep talking about pancakes!!! lol!!


----------



## Cariad_bach

happy mum said:


> Who was talking about maple syrup??? arghh..... i want some now!!!
> 
> or.... pregnant woman goes crazy cos her friends keep talking about pancakes!!! lol!!



:rofl: your on fine form tonight Nats hun :rofl:


----------



## Jkelmum

Cariad_bach said:


> happy mum said:
> 
> 
> Who was talking about maple syrup??? arghh..... i want some now!!!
> 
> or.... pregnant woman goes crazy cos her friends keep talking about pancakes!!! lol!!
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl: your on fine form tonight Nats hun :rofl:Click to expand...

What about apple crumble and icecream on pancakes ?:blush: Thats what i have in front of me:happydance:


----------



## happy mum

Cariad_bach said:


> happy mum said:
> 
> 
> Who was talking about maple syrup??? arghh..... i want some now!!!
> 
> or.... pregnant woman goes crazy cos her friends keep talking about pancakes!!! lol!!
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl: your on fine form tonight Nats hun :rofl:Click to expand...


:muaha::muaha:
i'm on the up swing!!! be miserable again soon don't worry!!:rofl:


----------



## happy mum

serina27 said:


> Cariad_bach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happy mum said:
> 
> 
> Who was talking about maple syrup??? arghh..... i want some now!!!
> 
> or.... pregnant woman goes crazy cos her friends keep talking about pancakes!!! lol!!
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl: your on fine form tonight Nats hun :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> What about apple crumble and icecream on pancakes ?:blush: Thats what i have in front of me:happydance:Click to expand...


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Cariad_bach

happy mum said:


> Cariad_bach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happy mum said:
> 
> 
> Who was talking about maple syrup??? arghh..... i want some now!!!
> 
> or.... pregnant woman goes crazy cos her friends keep talking about pancakes!!! lol!!
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl: your on fine form tonight Nats hun :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :muaha::muaha:
> i'm on the up swing!!! be miserable again soon don't worry!!:rofl:Click to expand...

PMSL your so funny! (or should that be crackers :muaha: )


----------



## Cariad_bach

serina27 said:


> Cariad_bach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happy mum said:
> 
> 
> Who was talking about maple syrup??? arghh..... i want some now!!!
> 
> or.... pregnant woman goes crazy cos her friends keep talking about pancakes!!! lol!!
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl: your on fine form tonight Nats hun :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> What about apple crumble and icecream on pancakes ?:blush: Thats what i have in front of me:happydance:Click to expand...


Oooh Apple Crumble ive not had that in years :munch:


----------



## Jkelmum

its homemade got it from coffee morning its lush


----------



## happy mum

Cariad_bach said:


> happy mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cariad_bach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happy mum said:
> 
> 
> Who was talking about maple syrup??? arghh..... i want some now!!!
> 
> or.... pregnant woman goes crazy cos her friends keep talking about pancakes!!! lol!!
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl: your on fine form tonight Nats hun :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :muaha::muaha:
> i'm on the up swing!!! be miserable again soon don't worry!!:rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> PMSL your so funny! (or should that be crackers :muaha: )Click to expand...

CRACKERS!!!:rofl:

better help get kids to bed or i'll be in bad books!! XX


----------



## ClaireyF

:rofl: not been off here for long and Nats has filled half the posts!

Serina, i love the hair style and your baby bump looks fab!!!

Kathy, such little cuties you have there!!

i'm in bad books...i tried to find more channels on tv and now we can hardly get any :blush: DH is doing his nut!!! xx


----------



## Baci

Night everyone, DH has just got home so I'm off to give Violet a bath. 

See you tomorrow!

Carol xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

:rofl: Oops Claire .... what did you do...hit the retune button on the remote?

Im sure your DH will find them .. if not just turn the water works on and tell him all this stress isn't good for Josh, your OH will be running round after you within seconds lol xxx



Night Carol hun, hope Violet sleeps through again for you xxxx


----------



## ClaireyF

:( he hasnt found the missing channels, we are missing ITV which means no corrie!! i think that enough punishment for me! xx


----------



## LM2104

Hi everyone hope your ok.
Lush pics by the way!!
Tink I hope your daughter is ok.

I had to phone the doc today as have really bad pain in my hips legs back and pelvis. She said def sounds like SPD and I have to go see the midwife and get reffered to hospital for physio :(

I'm sat at home now and can hardly move and to put even more of a downer on it I found out I failed one part of my exam and have to do both parts again... and the resit is on my due date!

Sorry for being so depressing but had to get it all out!


----------



## Jkelmum

night carol x


----------



## Jkelmum

:hugs: leanne x


----------



## happy mum

oo dear clare, watching corrie now, its fantastic, so exciting, your missing sooo much........ ha ha only joking not much going on!!

leanne hope you get it sorted!!!
i'm off now too night girls!!! i'm dying my hair be a propper blonde!!


----------



## mrsholmes

just a quick one from me! u wont believe the night ive had! 

i went to see me friend in hospital the one who just had the baby..........thats another story really worried about having a newborn now:blush:!!
anyway on the way back I stopped at the lights and this cat was at the side of the dual carridge way dragging its leg, to cut a long tory short he had ob been run over, so ive been 3 hours waiting with him for the rspca, I couldnt take him to the vets as I would be liable for the fees plus I had no cage to get him in the car! rspca has came and took him and ive only just got in! what really worrying was I was stood on the side of the road for 50 mins with my car hazards on b4 someone stopped to see if I was ok!

serina ur hair is lovely! and bump is looking good!

Leanne- oh no and its on your due date! at least your getting somewhere with the spd.:hugs:

Nat- hows ur hair looking??


----------



## massacubano

Awe Cath is the kitty going to be okay? How was visiting the hospital? made it seem more real huh. soon it will be you kwim ;)


----------



## meldmac

I've just sent in a bunch of requests for facebook. If I've missed anyone my name on there again is Melanie MacPhee. 

Wow it seems like it takes longer and longer to get caught up on the posts here! All this talk of pancakes is making me hungry!! What kind of pancakes are we talking about? Someone mentioned it was different than the ones you eat for breakfast? Never heard of a different kind. Sounds good though!! 

Hope everyone is doing well. I'm feeling ok today, just really tired from work. Baby isn't as active today as he was yesterday, still feel him though. He must be resting a bit. 

Hope everyone has a great day/night!

Mel


----------



## happy mum

Hi Mel, we have thin pancakes, usually ONE day of the year... shrove tuesday which is 24th Feb!

morning all!!
well i'm blonde!! ha ha!! well its a bit ginger actually, look more like my kids now lol!!

did your friend have a rough time Cath?


----------



## massacubano

Hey girls.. I should be sleeping. But, I am on your time now :rofl:


----------



## ClaireyF

kathy what time is it there?? 

Nats atleast your hair matches your kids now :D

Cath, is the cat ok?? theres certainly no time to change your mind about a newborn now!! i'm sure you'll be fine though :hugs: 

xx


----------



## massacubano

Oh five hours behind you UK gals... I am having a hard time sleeping... almost 3 am... better sleep while I can ;)

Bet the sun is almost up for you all! What are the seasons like over there... how hot does it get in summer months?


----------



## ClaireyF

its winter here, just coming into spring. what is it there? :rofl: summer...whats that?? it occasionally gets to 25'c xx


----------



## massacubano

I was just wondering how hot it gets over in UK. I did the conversion it would be 35'c on a normal summer day in Florida. But at times hotter. Yes, glad I am due in June not July or August! :cry:


----------



## ClaireyF

that sounds alovely summer heat! sometimes we get it hotter than 25 but not often :D where abouts in the US are you? x


----------



## mrsholmes

morning all, 

Kathy, hope u can get to sleep soon!

Im sure it will be ok, I would like and ring the vets but if they say the owner hasn't come forward etc il be worried and end up having him so im not going to ring! that why I wont know! 

the baby was really scarey, ive never even held a new born before:shock:and i didnt know what to do! how to hold it/change nappybath etc......serious I thought id be useless but not this bad, rachel was like dont worry it comes natural! im not so sure.............:blush:

she had a ok labour and a epirdural but she had to be cut, and they did stich her right and she lost alot of blood and it had to be re-done she said her blood count was 8, but cos she is young fit and healthy they dont give transfusions as theres not enough donors:shock:


----------



## happy mum

I'm sure you'll be great Cath, you'll be in hospital for a while and can get used to changing feeding bathing etc in there. Remember your baby, hasn't done any of this stuff either so won't know if your not doing it by the book!! According to the books and midwifes i've never breast fed in the correct feeding position, but just do what feels right to me and have succeesfully fed 2 children to 8 months so not too worried. do what feels right for you and you'll be fine!! XXX

i'm moving to florida!!! HA HA!!

actually i like rainy old uk, not too keen on it being over 25. about 22 is just the right temp for me!!! and not too sunny either gives me a head ache i like it sunny cloudy.

you were all talking about how many baby growa etc you were buying the other day, i'm just getting 7 of each. wed don't have much space and i have the washing machine on at least twice a day so no need for loads a stuff. can't wait to get this new chest drawers built so i can start going thrugh my baby gear.


----------



## massacubano

Clairey: 
Florida now... but was born in Massachusetts (usa) so grew up with cold long winters and spring thaws. (hey now you know why I have the Massa in my name!)

Cath: 
How sweet! you never held a newborn? The first one I held my my nephew and he is only four years older than myself. He was ten pounds! so not really a "newborn" more like a month old baby, have a photo and he was half my size at age 4! 

Do you have animal shelters? I know here in the states we have tax funded shelters that is for hurt and homeless animals. Need not pay to leave them either if you just found it.

Yes, yes off to lay down and try to sleep I confess to having a coke! and a non coffee drinker like myself can not handle it... should know better *tisk tisk* :bunny:

ETA: have a nice day ladies.. see you about.... 4-5 pm your time ;)


----------



## happy mum

What you doing with yourself today clare, enjoying your week off??

JUe did i read you'd started sneezing with a cold/...... me too!!! started yest afternoon, now i'm well bunged up and sneezing. got friend coming round this pm but i think i'd better warn her as shes paranoid about colds.


----------



## happy mum

massacubano said:


> Clairey:
> Florida now... but was born in Massachusetts (usa) so grew up with cold long winters and spring thaws. (hey now you know why I have the Massa in my name!)
> 
> Cath:
> How sweet! you never held a newborn? The first one I held my my nephew and he is only four years older than myself. He was ten pounds! so not really a "newborn" more like a month old baby, have a photo and he was half my size at age 4!
> 
> Do you have animal shelters? I know here in the states we have tax funded shelters that is for hurt and homeless animals. Need not pay to leave them either if you just found it.
> 
> Yes, yes off to lay down and try to sleep I confess to having a coke! and a non coffee drinker like myself can not handle it... should know better *tisk tisk* :bunny:

Arghh nasty coke , i did that the other night then couldn't sleep!!

i was a au pair in boston for 6 months, little place called Melrose. where were you?


----------



## mrsholmes

thats what she did she had the baby in hospital and they discharged her the next day!!! so shes now at the birth centre for help bf. 
Im hoping i wont be so nervous with my own, and ive said that I def want to breast feed, and maybe introduce a bottle after a while (ive read that on here!) but I just get such a negative response for everyone (friends and oh family) along the lines of 'not everyone can bf....., its not fair on oh he needs to bond etc

sorry im having a rant/worry!

I also need to stop buying clothes! thanks for that Nat!

I LOVE the summer/sun and I ive right by the beach so thats even nicer!


----------



## happy mum

First time i held a newborn>>>>>>> god i can't remember. i think it was prob younger brother when i was ten then , sister 13. always been obsessed with babies. my older sister kids. then i became a maternithy nanny looking after just newborns for first 6 weeks getting them into sleep and feeding patterns, so just held newborns for 3 years loved that before marrying dh and having my own. what am i going to do then as not having anymore?????? be grabbing newborns off streets for a cuddle.... ooo ijust love them. my friend had hers last week.going to see her on monday. hope i've got rid of this cold. hers was just a wee one 6lb 10oz.... mines prob that now ha ha!!


----------



## ClaireyF

Nats, i have to mop the kitchen and dining room this morning and make the beds, my grandparents are coming to stay until sunday, i got to go collect them at 1pm from train station so i wont be on much this weekend. my week off has been ok, it would have been better if i could have gone out but i've had to wait in for this bloody delivery!!! it will probably come 10mins after i have left the house this afternoon. Hope you don't have a cold coming!! Oh and its only the built in freeview that i messed up on the tv so managed to get the normal non digital ITV last night in time for corrie but DH still isnt impressed lol. i had some making up to do :rofl: 

Jue, hope you don't have a cold too :hugs: 

Kathy, hope you manage to sleep well!! xx


----------



## mrsholmes

yeh we do, so if the owner dont come forward it would go there, so thats ok!

No newborns as my cousins are the about the same age and only one of my friends have had a baby but she lives in Devon so I didnt see the baby until it was 7 months- I found them ok at that age- not as scary!


----------



## happy mum

Thats ridiculous Cath. Dh doesn't need to feed the baby to bond!! my dh is very bonded to his kids and i bf them exclusively for 8 months. he can change nappys, wind, dress , bath,..... the list is endless.... just make sure he has his jobs with baby so he feels included. i was abit possesive with mine that peed dh off but learned my lesson!!


----------



## happy mum

ClaireyF said:


> Nats, i have to mop the kitchen and dining room this morning and make the beds, my grandparents are coming to stay until sunday, i got to go collect them at 1pm from train station so i wont be on much this weekend. my week off has been ok, it would have been better if i could have gone out but i've had to wait in for this bloody delivery!!! it will probably come 10mins after i have left the house this afternoon. Hope you don't have a cold coming!! Oh and its only the built in freeview that i messed up on the tv so managed to get the normal non digital ITV last night in time for corrie but DH still isnt impressed lol. i had some making up to do :rofl:
> 
> Jue, hope you don't have a cold too :hugs:
> 
> Kathy, hope you manage to sleep well!! xx

:rofl::rofl:. no comment on your making up!!!:rofl:

too late for this cold i'm full of it!! booo... feel crap!!


----------



## mrsholmes

happy mum said:


> First time i held a newborn>>>>>>> god i can't remember. i think it was prob younger brother when i was ten then , sister 13. always been obsessed with babies. my older sister kids. then i became a maternithy nanny looking after just newborns for first 6 weeks getting them into sleep and feeding patterns, so just held newborns for 3 years loved that before marrying dh and having my own. what am i going to do then as not having anymore?????? be grabbing newborns off streets for a cuddle.... ooo ijust love them. my friend had hers last week.going to see her on monday. hope i've got rid of this cold. hers was just a wee one 6lb 10oz.... mines prob that now ha ha!!

I have an idea u can come and be my maternity nanny:rofl::rofl:

thanks, he will def have his list of jobs! I suppose u can read to much (esp on here)

sounds like u have a day like me claire, ive got my two friends coming at 12pm toorrow till sunday, so im cleaning doing the beds etc and wont be on over the weekend

where Jue/serina this morning?


----------



## ClaireyF

i can see serina is watching this group at the mo :D xx


----------



## ClaireyF

and jue is probably making pancakes again lol.

cath are you going out while your friends are staying? i still have to think of places to take my grandparents. 

i think we should all live in a big house once we have had the babies and all the mothers (Nats, Jue, Serina, Kathy etc) can show you and me what to do!! xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Lol claire yes i am not used to 4 pages to read over night and think ive forgot most already :rofl:
Kathy have a nice sleep xx
Cath dont worry i was 14 when i first held a baby and he was mine :cloud9: I think everything is natural with your own i still hate holdin newborns that arnt mine


----------



## Jkelmum

I think the feedin i am gunna have a fight with mw about it :( they dont question bottle feeding ...but i want to express from day 1 as bf isnt for me :cry: my boobs are too big i felt like i was suffercatin ethan and they will tell me to try BF b4 expressin but i dont wanna i want to do what makes me happy cos happy mum equals happy baby most of time


----------



## mrsholmes

What a good idea!:rofl:

yes we are not sure where tho.......as we normally go on the pop for a couple of days! prob go out for food one night and maybe go to margam park as theres lots of things there to do and some shopping. Not sure about grandparents tho.....when my aunty stayed with me when lived in cheltenham shes in her 60's we went to gallerys and museums which was surprising good!


----------



## happy mum

Joke on Balamory made me giggle..

what did one strawberry say to the other strawberry?
if it wasn't for you we wouldn't be in this jam!!:rofl::rofl:


why did the little girl give her horse cough mixture?
she thought he was a little horse!!!:rofl:

ok cracker jokes just made me titter!!

better give kids breakfast being a bad mummy!!


----------



## mrsholmes

serina27 said:


> I think the feedin i am gunna have a fight with mw about it :( they dont question bottle feeding ...but i want to express from day 1 as bf isnt for me :cry: my boobs are too big i felt like i was suffercatin ethan and they will tell me to try BF b4 expressin but i dont wanna i want to do what makes me happy cos happy mum equals happy baby most of time

thats mad! it shouldn't matter if ur expressing:hugs:, my friend has big boobs and she was worried about the same thing

does it make a diff if u have small boobs? mine were 36b before I got pregnant, but they are growing 40d at the moment


----------



## mrsholmes

happy mum said:


> Joke on Balamory made me giggle..
> 
> what did one strawberry say to the other strawberry?
> if it wasn't for you we wouldn't be in this jam!!:rofl::rofl:
> 
> 
> why did the little girl give her horse cough mixture?
> she thought he was a little horse!!!:rofl:
> 
> ok cracker jokes just made me titter!!
> 
> better give kids breakfast being a bad mummy!!

:rofl:fair play funny for childrens programs!

my tv has gone snowy! sound but no picture:hissy::hissy::hissy: myabe its telling me to start tidying up!


----------



## Baci

Morning!

I'm having one of those mornings where I'm having trouble waking up! Violet slept through to six and then I managed to get her back to sleep with me for another hour or so. I'm also having to wait in today. Our boiler has a leak and someone is coming round to look at it, any time between 8 and 6 - why cant they at least give you a vague idea when they might be coming?!? :hissy:

Hope the cat is OK Cath, poor little thing. With any luck they will find the owner.

I can't remember ever holding a newborn (apart from Violet!). I wouldnt worry Cath - I BF exclusively and my DH didnt have a problem bonding. I had a hand pump and tried expressing but didnt have much luck. This time I might invest in an electric one so that I can give the odd bottle.

We took Violet to Orlando in June last year and thought it was so hot! I guess I'm just not used to that sort of heat (and Violet wasnt impressed either) - especially walking around the parks. I found myself walking from shop to shop just trying to cool down in the air conditioning! I'd love to take Violet (and bump!) again in a few years, but I think I'll be going when it's a lot cooler next time!

Hope you get over your cold soon Nat!

Sorry if I've missed anything/anyone! I think I might go get myself a coffee!

Carol xx


----------



## Jkelmum

mrsholmes said:


> serina27 said:
> 
> 
> I think the feedin i am gunna have a fight with mw about it :( they dont question bottle feeding ...but i want to express from day 1 as bf isnt for me :cry: my boobs are too big i felt like i was suffercatin ethan and they will tell me to try BF b4 expressin but i dont wanna i want to do what makes me happy cos happy mum equals happy baby most of time
> 
> thats mad! it shouldn't matter if ur expressing:hugs:, my friend has big boobs and she was worried about the same thing
> 
> does it make a diff if u have small boobs? mine were 36b before I got pregnant, but they are growing 40d at the momentClick to expand...

When my boobs was smaller i had no probs dont worry ....with ethan i was juggerling keepin boob of his face while makin sure he was latched on and when i was stoppin boob goin on his face he kept unlatching as he couldnt breath thru his nose from my boob covering it



Baci said:


> Morning!
> 
> I'm having one of those mornings where I'm having trouble waking up! Violet slept through to six and then I managed to get her back to sleep with me for another hour or so. I'm also having to wait in today. Our boiler has a leak and someone is coming round to look at it, any time between 8 and 6 - why cant they at least give you a vague idea when they might be coming?!? :hissy:
> 
> Hope the cat is OK Cath, poor little thing. With any luck they will find the owner.
> 
> I can't remember ever holding a newborn (apart from Violet!). I wouldnt worry Cath - I BF exclusively and my DH didnt have a problem bonding. I had a hand pump and tried expressing but didnt have much luck. This time I might invest in an electric one so that I can give the odd bottle.
> 
> We took Violet to Orlando in June last year and thought it was so hot! I guess I'm just not used to that sort of heat (and Violet wasnt impressed either) - especially walking around the parks. I found myself walking from shop to shop just trying to cool down in the air conditioning! I'd love to take Violet (and bump!) again in a few years, but I think I'll be going when it's a lot cooler next time!
> 
> Hope you get over your cold soon Nat!
> 
> Sorry if I've missed anything/anyone! I think I might go get myself a coffee!
> 
> Carol xx

I am no good with hand pumps but i got a melda electric on last time off ebay and it was great i was 1 day ahead in fridge with milk x


----------



## Baci

serina27 said:


> I am no good with hand pumps but i got a melda electric on last time off ebay and it was great i was 1 day ahead in fridge with milk x

I think I might get one of those - which one do you have Serina? The mini or the swing one? Or are there others?

It used to take me ages to hand pump. I used to get an ounce after about 30 mins pumping so gave up.


----------



## Jkelmum

mini melda cost 25 pound off ebay and i sold it for 32 after usin it for 6 months so guess they dont loose there value x


----------



## Cariad_bach

Morning all.
Just stoping in quick because im having the morning from hell and now im tired and emotional :cry: ...bloody men! :hissy:

Anyway ...

Kathy hope you got some sleep hun,
Cath newborn babies scare me to death, its diffrent when its your own tho xx
Nat i wanna see piccies of your hair ;) hope your colds better soon
Serina tell your MW to wind her neck in .. its your choice hun and you can feed how you like xx
Carol enjoy your coffee hun .. i need a pint of the stuff at the mo :sleep:
Claire enjoy your cleaning etc hun lol xx

Sorry guys got to go again ... will catch up properly later :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## mrsholmes

i got a manual one- but fingers crossed I wont need it, ill just buy an electirc one if it dont work.

It does my head in as well Carol! surely they must have some idea when they are coming think they prob do it to cover themselves.


----------



## Jkelmum

:hug: Jue xxx


----------



## mrsholmes

oh Jue hope ur ok:hugs:


----------



## happy mum

i've got whopper boobs. 40 h at the moment. thats why i can't bf the way they say to as i have to hold my breast back from baby face, i hold baby in left arm if feeding left breast and check on breathing etc with right hand. they teach you in hosp to do it other way round which is fine if you have normal sized boobs.
i've got the medela mini too, not that used it much but did work well.

theres no right answer really on bf to bottle i think you just have to do whats best for you. agree with you serina. Happy mummy = happy baby!! both my kids have excema too, and dylan got chicken pox whilst bf. so if didn't work i'd have no probs giving baby a bottle. for me its been easier no bottles to wash etc. and of course cheeper!!


----------



## Jkelmum

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Medela-Mini-...14&_trkparms=72:1688|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318 Carol this is the one i used


----------



## happy mum

o Jue hope you are ok????? hugs!!! were here when you want to rant or cry!! XXX


----------



## Jkelmum

Nat they did show me but i really couldnt do it got pump on soon as i got home x


----------



## Jkelmum

Tday i wanted a relaxing day and now ethan as dressed himself all wrong bless him and wants to go park and katie wants to bake so maybe not so relaxin ...i hate the park cos even if i stayed there all day ethan would scream when we left and i am hormonal and i hate upsettin him at the moment


----------



## Baci

happy mum said:


> i've got whopper boobs. 40 h at the moment. thats why i can't bf the way they say to as i have to hold my breast back from baby face, i hold baby in left arm if feeding left breast and check on breathing etc with right hand. they teach you in hosp to do it other way round which is fine if you have normal sized boobs.

I've just realised, that's how I fed Violet too! I was a 34G when feeding (currently a 38E?!?).

Thanks for the link Serina!

Hope everything is ok Jue :hugs:

Carol xx


----------



## mrsholmes

serina27 said:


> Tday i wanted a relaxing day and now ethan as dressed himself all wrong bless him and wants to go park and katie wants to bake so maybe not so relaxin ...i hate the park cos even if i stayed there all day ethan would scream when we left and i am hormonal and i hate upsettin him at the moment

maybe u can tire them out and have a relaxin afternoon:hugs:

im going for a bit now to tidy up, theres only two of us I really dont know how the house gets so messy!, catch u all later:hugs:

forgot to say got the midwife this afternoon :happydance:fingers crossed for her sorting this pain out


----------



## mrsholmes

omg I just phone OH in work to day the tv wasn't working, and I had it on the video channel seriously I think im losing it!:rofl:


----------



## Jkelmum

:rofl: Cath thats baby brain for you hope MW sorts you out xxx

Right gunna go get dressed i guess bein up 3 hrs b4 gettin dressed is lazy


----------



## Baci

serina27 said:


> Tday i wanted a relaxing day and now ethan as dressed himself all wrong bless him and wants to go park and katie wants to bake so maybe not so relaxin ...i hate the park cos even if i stayed there all day ethan would scream when we left and i am hormonal and i hate upsettin him at the moment

I know the feeling :hugs:, Violet went into meltdown yesterday when we had to leave the toddler group. I had to result to bribery in the end (some of the older kids had been making fairy cakes) so she was given one of those. :blush:


----------



## happy mum

Baci said:


> serina27 said:
> 
> 
> Tday i wanted a relaxing day and now ethan as dressed himself all wrong bless him and wants to go park and katie wants to bake so maybe not so relaxin ...i hate the park cos even if i stayed there all day ethan would scream when we left and i am hormonal and i hate upsettin him at the moment
> 
> I know the feeling :hugs:, Violet went into meltdown yesterday when we had to leave the toddler group. I had to result to bribery in the end (some of the older kids had been making fairy cakes) so she was given one of those. :blush:Click to expand...


yeah i'm with you, bribery all the way!! and if that doesn't work... threats!!

but chocolate bribery never really fails!!:blush:


----------



## ClaireyF

hope everythings is ok Jue :hugs:

does anyone know if parcel force come and your not in, do they send it back to the sender or leave it at the post office for collection?? xx


----------



## happy mum

I don't know clare, they leave our parcels in the wendy house in the garden. is there anywhere they can leave it??


----------



## ClaireyF

its got to be signed for thats the problem. normally they just leave it on our doorstep for the whole street to see! oh well, only time will tell. i have just emailed the seller on ebay to see what day its going to be delivered because we havent heard anything from them at all. Only 2 hours till i collect my grandparents...why is it that the house never feels tidy enough when you have visitors like that??? i have cleaned for 2.5days now!! xx


----------



## mrsholmes

I know the feeling! im seeing marks and stains everywhere I look! it depends they either sent it back to the parcel force depo or if they have sent it va royal mail it will go to their sorting office.

have u got a nieighhbour that can sign for it? put a note on the dor asking them to call at a particular house?


----------



## happy mum

ClaireyF said:


> its got to be signed for thats the problem. normally they just leave it on our doorstep for the whole street to see! oh well, only time will tell. i have just emailed the seller on ebay to see what day its going to be delivered because we havent heard anything from them at all. Only 2 hours till i collect my grandparents...why is it that the house never feels tidy enough when you have visitors like that??? i have cleaned for 2.5days now!! xx

I'm sure they'll think its lovely and clean!!:hugs:

what a pain this parcel!!

my friend just cancelled on me for today, doesn't want to risk getting my cold!!
prob better for me, now i don't have to tidy!!:happydance:


----------



## Baci

ClaireyF said:


> hope everythings is ok Jue :hugs:
> 
> does anyone know if parcel force come and your not in, do they send it back to the sender or leave it at the post office for collection?? xx

Claire,

From their website it looks like they would leave you a card and then you can either go collect or arrange redelivery;

https://www.parcelforce.com/portal/pw/jump1?catId=500187&mediaId=2600005


----------



## ClaireyF

oh brilliant, i will go across to one of my neighbours later but she's a bit deaf and probably wouldnt hear the delivery man. 

Cath, i'm sure marks and stains and dust only appear when visitors are due!! I'm sure they aren't there all the time! xx


----------



## mrsholmes

lucky u Nat! my mothers coming in bit hoping shes going to give me a hand ironing beddding -something I dont normaly do and im getting in a bit of a mess with the large sheets:rofl:


----------



## Jkelmum

Iggle piggle is on :happydance: i get 20 mins silence from ethan lets hope other 2 dont start arguin


----------



## happy mum

Hope you got a bit of peace serina. just fed my 2 and put them to bed. been playing outside so hopefully they'll be worn out. fingers crossed!!. evie getting bit old for sleeps, shes almost 3 but she does like to play in her room for half hour and sometimes sleeps, you never know. got my jkt in going to boil eggs an have egg mayo in it. yum been thinking about lunch all morning!! better do a bit of damage control tidying!!
Hope your ok JUe!!! XX
enjoy having grandparents clare too, we'll miss you!!! XX and you cath, with your friends staying!! XX
i'm gonna be lonely!!! my dh working this we, home alone... booo!!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Hi all,

Well ive managed to go all day without killing him :rofl:

Was not in a good mood this morning :hissy: they all got up early, id had another bad night and i just bloody flipped :muaha:

Ive not dared come on the puter all day because i didn't want to set more rows off lol ...

...but he's getting ready for work now, ive just finished eating all the choccies he got for me this afternoon and things are back to normal (he's even promised to buy me new shoes at the weekend lol)




Claire did you find your Parcel? hope all goes well with your grandparents :hugs:

Nat ive not seen a piccie of your hair yet (of have i missed that lol)

Oooh Serina how can you cope with the night garden, it drives me potty, i have to turn in off lol, like teletubbies, they just really wind me up (altho everything winds me up at the mo :rofl: )

Cath hope all goes well with the MW this arvo, let us know what she says xxxxxx


----------



## Baci

Well, the boiler repair man has just left. Fingers crossed he's fixed the leak!

Violet's only just fallen asleep too - she's so nosey and wanted to see what the repair man was doing! I hope this doesnt mean she's going to have a late night now! :dohh:

Hope everyone is having a good day.

Carol xx


----------



## Baci

:hugs: Jue.


----------



## Cariad_bach

Thanks hun ...

..kids are terrible for being nosey arnt they, we had a new radiator fitted not long ago and the poor plumier...i fels so sorry for him, the kids didnt want to let him out of their sights for a min, they asked questions about every little thing he did!


----------



## Jkelmum

Jue i put up with iggle piggle cos its only time ethan behaves i even have it on sky plus for when i am tryin to get stuff done x


----------



## happy mum

Jue hope you're ok??? why did you have a bad night?? not sleeping??

can't post picture of hair, i'm having a bad face day!!! ha ha!!

serina i sky plus in night garden too!! and something special evie just loves Justin!!


----------



## happy mum

Enjoy the break Carol!!

i don't know what makes a difference with mine sleeping. there never seems a pattern we can have no day sleeps and late to bed and they are still up at 5.30 6am . nothing makes adiference so i just go with the flow in the day and usually have them in bed by 7.30.and they usually sleep till 6 ish? give or take an hour. X


----------



## Baci

Well, someone has woken up with the grumps! (And it isnt me :rofl:)

I wish Violet was in bed each night by 7.30! I guess I can't complain too much at the moment as at least she's started to sleep through (or very nearly). She's never been one for needing a lot of sleep really. If I'm lucky she'll be in bed by 9, but it can be later as she's still going to sleep on my lap. Kinda thought one step at a time and get her sleeping through first. Sometime she wakes up at 6, but I normally get up at about 7, 7.30ish.

Pity your plumber Jue - three pairs of eyes staring into his back while he's working! I hope they made sure he'd done a good job!


----------



## happy mum

We've always had a strict bedtime. lucky i guess they like it and usually both asllep by 8pm, its my saving grace when had atough day!!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Nats im not sleeping because of pregnancy insomnia (get it every time) the stilly aching in the ankles thing (also get it everytime) and also ...the RAF helicopters are doing night flights this week , Ryan has the loudest cough in the world ever and.....by bump hurts :hissy: lol not to worry soon i will be so tired none of the above will stop me sleeping :rofl:

My kids also have a stick bedtime ..and its early, between 6.30 and 7 on a school night and between 7 and 8 at weekends,
I dont allow TV etc in their bedrooms but i do let them play with their teddies etc,
They always get up sooo early (know matter when they go to bed, tried keeping them up for a month and it never helped) and they get so tired.
They actually all love going to bed and trot off up the wooden hill quite happerly thankfully.


----------



## Jkelmum

Ethan is in bed by 7:30 as is katie aged 9 and jake goes at 8:30 both jake and katie hav an extra hr on wkends


----------



## massacubano

happy mum said:


> massacubano said:
> 
> 
> Clairey:
> Florida now... but was born in Massachusetts (usa) so grew up with cold long winters and spring thaws. (hey now you know why I have the Massa in my name!)
> 
> Cath:
> How sweet! you never held a newborn? The first one I held my my nephew and he is only four years older than myself. He was ten pounds! so not really a "newborn" more like a month old baby, have a photo and he was half my size at age 4!
> 
> Do you have animal shelters? I know here in the states we have tax funded shelters that is for hurt and homeless animals. Need not pay to leave them either if you just found it.
> 
> Yes, yes off to lay down and try to sleep I confess to having a coke! and a non coffee drinker like myself can not handle it... should know better *tisk tisk* :bunny:
> 
> Arghh nasty coke , i did that the other night then couldn't sleep!!
> 
> i was a au pair in boston for 6 months, little place called Melrose. where were you?Click to expand...

I am glad I am not alone to my devilish behavior drinking coke. But, had been to the OBGYN Doctors and saw a very pregnant woman with a jumbo sized coffee! Boy if I drank that... well would be wound up for 12 hours or more! heck may get some cleaning done because nesting is not setting in at all...

I lived 80 miles west of Boston. But, yes I know of melrose or have heard of it. I spent 22 years living up north. :)

Florida is nice, but to be honest we have no seasons. The land is very flat. I love mountains and hills with lush green trees! not here... guess you can not get everything you want.


----------



## massacubano

ClaireyF said:


> and jue is probably making pancakes again lol.
> 
> cath are you going out while your friends are staying? i still have to think of places to take my grandparents.
> 
> i think we should all live in a big house once we have had the babies and all the mothers (Nats, Jue, Serina, Kathy etc) can show you and me what to do!! xx

awe how sweet! :hugs: that would be fun all us new moms can take turns getting up... I am sure you will do just fine Clairey. I honestly had no clue what to do with a newborn baby when my first came. The internet was not something everyone used. I had no connection or help. Matter fact had no idea they did not sleep! that was a shocker! :rofl:


----------



## happy mum

Cariad_bach said:


> Nats im not sleeping because of pregnancy insomnia (get it every time) the stilly aching in the ankles thing (also get it everytime) and also ...the RAF helicopters are doing night flights this week , Ryan has the loudest cough in the world ever and.....by bump hurts :hissy: lol not to worry soon i will be so tired none of the above will stop me sleeping :rofl:
> 
> My kids also have a stick bedtime ..and its early, between 6.30 and 7 on a school night and between 7 and 8 at weekends,
> I dont allow TV etc in their bedrooms but i do let them play with their teddies etc,
> They always get up sooo early (know matter when they go to bed, tried keeping them up for a month and it never helped) and they get so tired.
> They actually all love going to bed and trot off up the wooden hill quite happerly thankfully.

i had insomnia in both my last pgs. not too bad this time so far fingers crossed!! its so hard isn't it. i used to watch birthing programs on sky at like 3am. trouble is a lot of them are repeats now.:hissy: so i'm hoping to not be joining you at 3am on the sofa, in the nicest possible meaning!!:hugs:
hope you get some sleep soon!!:hugs:

To top this bloody cold i now have diareah!!!:hissy: was sick on tue night thought i was getting trots then seems to have been delayed to tonight!!. was caught short at dinner so had to leave kids at table dh not home yet. when i got back dylan had tipped all his dinner on table and rubbed his face with hands full of dinner and his hair... what a mess!!:hissy:
i guess its hair wash night tonight then!!


----------



## massacubano

happy mum said:


> Cariad_bach said:
> 
> 
> Nats im not sleeping because of pregnancy insomnia (get it every time) the stilly aching in the ankles thing (also get it everytime) and also ...the RAF helicopters are doing night flights this week , Ryan has the loudest cough in the world ever and.....by bump hurts :hissy: lol not to worry soon i will be so tired none of the above will stop me sleeping :rofl:
> 
> My kids also have a stick bedtime ..and its early, between 6.30 and 7 on a school night and between 7 and 8 at weekends,
> I dont allow TV etc in their bedrooms but i do let them play with their teddies etc,
> They always get up sooo early (know matter when they go to bed, tried keeping them up for a month and it never helped) and they get so tired.
> They actually all love going to bed and trot off up the wooden hill quite happerly thankfully.
> 
> i had insomnia in both my last pgs. not too bad this time so far fingers crossed!! its so hard isn't it. i used to watch birthing programs on sky at like 3am. trouble is a lot of them are repeats now.:hissy: so i'm hoping to not be joining you at 3am on the sofa, in the nicest possible meaning!!:hugs:
> hope you get some sleep soon!!:hugs:
> 
> To top this bloody cold i now have diareah!!!:hissy: was sick on tue night thought i was getting trots then seems to have been delayed to tonight!!. was caught short at dinner so had to leave kids at table dh not home yet. when i got back dylan had tipped all his dinner on table and rubbed his face with hands full of dinner and his hair... what a mess!!:hissy:
> i guess its hair wash night tonight then!!Click to expand...

Oh dear hope you all feel better soon. I had the bug end of last month. Being sick while pregnant is pure torture! :hug:

well, read back on the pages I missed, horrible thing is I was in bed staring into the darkness for over an hour than gave up and got the kids ready for school *lesson learned* no coke! but chocolates I have to have in small amounts only ;)

Glad everything is Ok Jue! :grr:

Serina... had heard nothing but bad things about breast pumps. I am seriously thinking of investing in one now! :happydance:


----------



## Baci

Oh dear... I feel like a bad mummy for Violet having such a late bedtime! :cry:


----------



## Jkelmum

Baci said:


> Oh dear... I feel like a bad mummy for Violet having such a late bedtime! :cry:

Dont feel bad :hugs: we all do things are own way ....i love my me time once kids are in bed so get up early with them if that makes sense 


Nat i hope u get better soon xxx


----------



## mrsholmes

thought id have at least 10 pages of catch up to do! Lucky cos ive only got two mins!

glad your ok Jue:hugs:

I started watching those birthing progs to Nat, made me not worry so much about the labour!

seen midwife a different one! all ok with bp/sample and babys heartbeat:happydance::happydance: and I told her about the pain etc and straight away she said I have SPD and shes referred me to a physio and judging by the way I was walking/moving I have at least another week off work, she said theres not alot I can do but rest not work the pain as that makes it worse. but im sooooooooooooooo glad they are not fobbing me off!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## mrsholmes

went a bit mad the those little whoo hoo men!


----------



## Jkelmum

Glad your not being fobbed off xxx


----------



## Baci

That's great news Cath, I hope you dont have to wait too long to see a physio


----------



## happy mum

Great news Cath!!
i'm like you serina i try get bed early like kids!

carol doesn't mean your a bad mum!! xx

kids and people in general are usually night owls or early birds!... my family are early birds!! lol!! if kids didn't wake me up i'd be up at 7 anyway!! so would dh!!

feeling better now i'm emptied!! lol!!


----------



## happy mum

o and Kathy, i went to salem a couple of times too!! witchy place!!


----------



## massacubano

mrsholmes said:


> went a bit mad the those little whoo hoo men!

I enjoyed it! they danced for me! 

much better than this :hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:


congrats on the good appointment with the MW :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## massacubano

happy mum said:


> o and Kathy, i went to salem a couple of times too!! witchy place!!

oh did you see the police (Bobby?) cars... oh my think I will never learn how to talk to you all in UK english. The police cars have witches on brooms! :witch: <--- serious ! 

I did not do much sight seeing while there... but when I was little about four years old my auntie took me too a halloween thing there with real witches. Being only four and seeing them all around a huge fire scared me to death! :hissy:

I can not wait to go back and show my husband more of my home state. He loves it up there... in the summer ;)


----------



## happy mum

massacubano said:


> happy mum said:
> 
> 
> o and Kathy, i went to salem a couple of times too!! witchy place!!
> 
> oh did you see the police (Bobby?) cars... oh my think I will never learn how to talk to you all in UK english. The police cars have witches on brooms! :witch: <--- serious !
> 
> I did not do much sight seeing while there... but when I was little about four years old my auntie took me too a halloween thing there with real witches. Being only four and seeing them all around a huge fire scared me to death! :hissy:
> 
> I can not wait to go back and show my husband more of my home state. He loves it up there... in the summer ;)Click to expand...

yeah we did the tourist stuff!! was fun!!

i'm off to bed i'm knackered!! XX night girls!!


----------



## Jkelmum

Night nat 

My head hurts :(


----------



## meldmac

Hope everyone that is not feeling well starts feeling better soon! :hug:

Cath glad you finally got sorted with the pain! :hug:

MMMMM yumm just finished eating 2 peanut butter and banana sandwiches. This was after eating 2 pieces of pizza too! LOL I was hungry. Baby seems to be enjoying it he's bouncing around.

Not much going on here work is busy but it's going by fast which is good! Really tired tonight so think I'm going to have a nice bath and read a bit before bed.

Hope everyone has a great day/night!

Mel


----------



## massacubano

Night gals... ;) won't be on in the wee hours again promise


----------



## happy mum

:rofl:
we're like the waltons on here!! night john boy, nighty mary ellen!! :rofl:

MORNING EVERYONE!!!
so how is everyone this am??

i'm feeling much better this am slept really well, only 1 wee stop, pretty good!! so hopefully my friend thats coming round at 1 won't cancel to avoid my germs.

ooo kettle boiling!!


----------



## ClaireyF

hi everyone, i checked in for an update last night but everyone appeared to be offline:(

we are going to the beach today, looks like its going to be a lovely day :happydance: 

i emailed the seller on ebay and got a reply to say that the things ordered had not yet been dispatched and we should get them the end of next week!!! i have waited in ALL week just in case they arrived :hissy:

Nats, maybe today you could do a hair piccie?? hope your friend comes round this afternoon!

Jue, lucky you being bribed with shoes!

Cath, glad the mw is sorting your SPD out and not fobbing you off

Hope everyone has a good day :D xxx


----------



## Baci

Morning everyone.

Not had a great night, Violet slept through again and didnt wake up until 7 this morning. But i kept waking up. Had a dream about someone stealing all the cards out of my purse and my having to phone all the banks and tell them they were stolen! :dohh:


----------



## mrsholmes

happy mum said:


> :rofl:
> we're like the waltons on here!! night john boy, nighty mary ellen!! :rofl:
> 
> MORNING EVERYONE!!!
> so how is everyone this am??
> 
> i'm feeling much better this am slept really well, only 1 wee stop, pretty good!! so hopefully my friend thats coming round at 1 won't cancel to avoid my germs.
> 
> ooo kettle boiling!!

:rofl::rofl: yeh we are a bit!

morning!

glad your feeling better Nat, my OH has woken up with man flu.........the world is ending!

Carol- I hate it when i dream, its very rare but I feel like I haven't slept if I do!

OMG Mel peanut butter and banana is just wrong!:rofl:

I wasn't on last night as my friend came over while oh was in the pub! plus I got a load of food prepared for tonight as a few girls are coming around for dinner.

I cant believe that Claire! thats also a long time to dispatch the stuff u won?!


----------



## ClaireyF

oh i hate it when i dream too :( i had a horrible dream not last night but the night before that DH had been in a motorbike crash and died :cry: i woke up in tears. i dont know what set that nightmare off as DH doesn't even ride a motorbike!

We won the things on ebay on Sun and the listings says dispatched 1 working day ( so i presumed Monday) so thought that they would arrive this week! they won't be getting positive feedback, if there was delay in sending they should have emailed to let us know, we have done that in the past if theres been a problem sticking to what is in the listing. people would rather know than sit and wait for something thats not on its way. Rant over 

What are you plans today Cath with your friends? xx


----------



## happy mum

Hi Clare have a great day at beach, sounds lovely. Evie has been playing going to the seaside this am, shes got her sun cream in her bag ready, wearing her best clippy cloppy shoes!!

my friend is coming at 11 not 1, so i've got to hoover and clean... rubbish.

carol , i'm always dreaming, my last night was horrible, more of a nightmare, some men were doing horrible things to dh and i was trying to stop them but as i was pg i couldn't stop them it was horrible. was glad to wake and go to the lou and try think about something nice.
I agree with Cath peanut butter and banana is wrong!!! ha ha!! hate peanut butter anyway......... are we allowed to eat in pg??? thought it was one of those nut things??? don't know i don't like nuts anyway so only half pay attention to nut talk!!

Cath , night with the girls sounds great, i'm supposed to be having curry night on sat, out at indian, but at mo don't feel like it , but not been out with them for ages so really should make an effort!!
phew, just felt bb kick, was starting to worry as not felt it this am yet.

And A big Good luck to Apple on her Scan this am. think its 9.30 am??xx


----------



## mrsholmes

they should have emailed, u might have needed it this week!

Not sure claire.........prob go down the icecream parlour which is on the beach they do lush hot choc/snacks/cake etc im not really sure what to do with a one year old!?!!

off to the hair dressers in a bit just cut and blow dry and also having my waxing done:happydance::happydance:

I harld slept last night, think I did too much it was hurting just to lie down! plus it didnt help OH was pissed!:hissy:

hes gone now on the stag do.......hes going to be in a mess by sunday!


----------



## mrsholmes

yes its 9:30 she said she would be on lunch time so will have to sneak on for a bit if my friends have arrived...fingers crossed for her!

I know the feeling Nat, I think its the effort of getting ready to go, id go any where if I could go in my pj's!

I think theres mixed messages about peanuts......u cant eat them in excess or if someone have had an reaction to them. Ive been really carefull what ive eaten, although I have give into a runny egg (they were lion stamped) but what i really really want is prawns!


----------



## ClaireyF

Nats, well i dont think i will need sun cream for the beach today...more like a scarf and hat! I didnt think we were allowed peanut butter either but i dont dont like nuts either so doesnt bother me.

Enjoy your waxing Cath! atleast you have the ice cream parlour to look forward to afterwards :D 

Hope everyone has a good day! i better go and make breakfast for my grandparents instead of tapping away xx


----------



## mrsholmes

I hate it too, but I have to have my top lip done and eyebrows as my hair is so dark I could pass as a man:rofl:

catch u all later, im off to the hairdressers x


----------



## Baci

Do you think the dreaming thing is pregnancy related? I'm pretty sure this happened with Violet too. The only thing I can think of is that it's easier to remember my dreams because I'm waking up so much in the night...?

Claire, that's so frustrating about the delivery. I'm not surprised you're annoyed! .Have a great day at the beach. 

Think I might jump on the bus to the shopping centre a bit later. I fancy a bit of retail therapy. Plus I want to go to the ELC and see if I can get a few small things for Violets birthday. Wish me luck! Once I get in that shop Violet doesnt want to leave!

Good luck with your scan today Applegirl!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Morning all...well after last night power cut i have electric again :happydance:

Cath im so pleased all went well at the MW hun and their actually going to do something to help you ,
Have fun at the hairdressers!
(by the way i eat prawns pretty much every day ... as long as there cooked (like they are in a prawn cocktail etc) there fine)

Nat glad your feeling better hun, wheres that hair photo?

Yer Pams scan is 9.30 ... got everything crossed she has good news later xx

Carol vivid dreams are deffo part of pregnancy hun, enjoy your shopping today wont you (and don't feel bad about anything you do with your kids hun, just because early bed times work for me and Nats doesnt mean it the right way or any better than your way of doing things with your child :hugs:)


Claire id be fuming if i was you about the delivery :hissy: neg him ;)
I have nasty dreams to ... i keep dreaming Jamie comes out when im on the loo and i flush him before i realise :cry:
Have fun at the beach today, it looks like its going to be lovely and sunny all day, just take it easy and don't do to much walking xxxx


----------



## happy mum

mrsholmes said:


> I hate it too, but I have to have my top lip done and eyebrows as my hair is so dark I could pass as a man:rofl:
> 
> catch u all later, im off to the hairdressers x

:rofl: me too thats why no hair shot, face was red yest!!:rofl:
i'm sure hormones in pg make hair grow on face. i remember with evie i had this really long ginger hair on my chin:blush: that was my first clue she would be ginger as i'm mousy blonde!! (collers and cuffs too!!)
thank goodness for wax!!! but i do it myself.... credit crunch!!!

enjoy your retail therapy carol!!

Jue are you there???? are you ok??? hope so you're very quiet!!:hugs:


----------



## happy mum

There you are!!! no hair shot today either!!! ha ha!! need full makeup and hair straightened!!! out on sat night i'll get dh to do a photo when looking better!! feel too ugly for photos at mo!!


----------



## Jkelmum

Ok honest i have read the last 4 pages and i am lost:dohh:
Dreams are pregnacy related and mine are always bad :cry:
nat glad u feel better 
cath enjoy your peace without hubby
claire i would neg them too


----------



## Cariad_bach

Hi Nats, yer im here at last ...was soo bored last night, no TV or computer, had to have a manky sandwich for tea and making a brew took forever because i had to boil water in a pan :hissy:
Will hold you to the photo Saturday ;)

Morning Serina hun, what are you up to today?


----------



## Jkelmum

Goin to meet hubby in town later treating kids to fish n chips for tea but only lazy as i am goin out tonight to a my friends daughters 18th ....starts at 7:30 bet i am home by 9 i just cant be doin with drunken people


----------



## ClaireyF

:rofl: nats, didnt need to know about collar and cuffs!! just a head shot will do to see your hair :D 

i think i will neg him on ebay :D

touch wood i dont have any facial hair growth, just a hairy belly lol!!

enjoy the party tonight serina

good luck applegirl!!

Carol have fun shopping

...have i missed anything else?? sorry if i have :hugs: xxx


----------



## happy mum

Have good day everyone need to finish the tidy up and put some make up on.... company!! may scare them!! ha ha!!
be on later!! XX


----------



## kittiekat

Hi all,

Just a quick message to hi and that I haven't forgotten you all lol! I have been reading the posts just not had chance to actually reply back. This week went really well with foster daughter, she is all caught up with her coursework and she went into uni with me this week too and says she still wants to go so hopefully she may have enough enthausiam to last her through her GCSE's now.

Weird dreams coming my way too, plenty of them....lol

Good luck apple, really hoping you get lots of great news today hun :hugs:


----------



## Cariad_bach

Aww Kat really glad alls going well with your foster daughter hun

Serina hun have a great time tonight xx

Claire you missed me :cry: ........ only joking hun :rofl: :hugs: (sorry couldn't resist lol :muaha: )

Off to take the rugrats to the park now so will catch you all later xxxx


----------



## mrsholmes

just a quick one from me, just checked no news from apple yet,

im back and now have a fringe.........not sure I like it?!! 

see you all sunday prob when vistors have gone enjoy your weekend xx


----------



## applegirl

yayayayayay!!
:wohoo:
thanks ladies for checking on me! We had a great scan! Little heartbeat pounding away!!

I'm so happy - gonna be a mama. 
:hug: to you all. 

The video of the scan is below :yipee: It was transabdominal - so not super clear - but heartbeat is unmistakeable!! 
https://www.blutopia.com/pamela/yay.avi


----------



## mrsholmes

landed for u Pamela xxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Baci

Fantastic news Applegirl! :happydance:


----------



## Jkelmum

Great news Pam XxxxX


----------



## Jkelmum

omg this wk has gone so fast ! My ugly mug is gunna be a new magazine on tuesday


----------



## Baci

serina27 said:


> omg this wk has gone so fast ! My ugly mug is gunna be a new magazine on tuesday

Wow - that's quick! Did they send you a copy of the article? And what do you mean ugly mug - you look great in that photo with your new haircut!

I had a bit of a spree this morning. Got a couple of nighties and a dressing gown in mothercare as my normal ones are getting too small. Plus if I do have a csection I'll need them for staying in the hospital for a few days and pyjamas wont be very practical my scar.

Also bought some cheapy stretchy tops from Primark - only 2.50 each and plenty of bump room.

Violet got some bits too - bought her a little magnetic fishing game and some fuzzy felts. Just trying to get her to sit still for 5 mins as it's nap time.

Hope everyone is havig a good day!


----------



## mrsholmes

:shock:that was quick! how exciting! :happydance: Ill have to go and buy it for a little peak! did u say it was called NEW?


----------



## mrsholmes

Baci said:


> serina27 said:
> 
> 
> omg this wk has gone so fast ! My ugly mug is gunna be a new magazine on tuesday
> 
> Wow - that's quick! Did they send you a copy of the article? And what do you mean ugly mug - you look great in that photo with your new haircut!
> 
> I had a bit of a spree this morning. Got a couple of nighties and a dressing gown in mothercare as my normal ones are getting too small. Plus if I do have a csection I'll need them for staying in the hospital for a few days and pyjamas wont be very practical my scar.
> 
> Also bought some cheapy stretchy tops from Primark - only 2.50 each and plenty of bump room.
> 
> Violet got some bits too - bought her a little magnetic fishing game and some fuzzy felts. Just trying to get her to sit still for 5 mins as it's nap time.
> 
> Hope everyone is havig a good day!Click to expand...

ditto! u look lovely! 

shopping is always good! Ifound that with my pjs buying bigger didnt work as they were massive around the top. I love primark they have such good bargins! and violt must be happy with her felts! I cant till I can do things like that:happydance:

my friends trains delayed so im hanging around for a bit and the other forgot money for the toll!:rofl:


----------



## Jkelmum

https://www.new-magazine.co.uk/ this mag i cant believe how fast its been though they are not fast at payying :grr: They pay end of every month so ive missed the deadline for feb and will be paid end of march but hey that means hubby can not moan about whichever pram i get:happydance: A total of 4 hrs with interview photoshoot and phonecalls so cant complain at 125 a hr :rofl:


----------



## mrsholmes

Your an expensive woman serina:rofl:

Ive seen it, so will pop to the coop on tuesday!

had my waxing done (i hate it) and the baby was going mad felt it roll for the first time! she ob doesnt like it either!


----------



## Baci

I might just have to nip to a newsagents on Tuesday too!

I know what you mean about pyjama's Cath. I have tried wearing normal ones under bump but they just don't seem to fit right.

I havent opened the felts yet, am waiting for after her nap at the moment. I remember having a horse set of felts as a kid. I'm looking forward to when she's able to do stuff like make fairy cakes with me. I dont think it'll be much too much longer!

Serina - that's not a bad rate for 4 hours work!


----------



## Jkelmum

Nope just hope she dont add anything now ive read it lol


----------



## Cariad_bach

applegirl said:


> yayayayayay!!
> :wohoo:
> thanks ladies for checking on me! We had a great scan! Little heartbeat pounding away!!
> 
> I'm so happy - gonna be a mama.
> :hug: to you all.
> 
> The video of the scan is below :yipee: It was transabdominal - so not super clear - but heartbeat is unmistakeable!!
> https://www.blutopia.com/pamela/yay.avi

:happydance: :happydance:

:happydance: :happydance:

Aww hun thats fantastic news .. im so pleased for you hun i really am :hugs:


----------



## Cariad_bach

OMG serina that was quick ... wow deffo gonna have to try to find a copy of it on Tuesday so i can have a look :hugs:

Cath i dont know how you can do it .. i tried waxing once, had my legs done and they were purple with bruising for a month :( and OMG did it hurt .... anyone that can cope with being waxed has nothing to fear from giving birth!


Glad the shopping went well Carol xxxxx


----------



## kittiekat

:happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Over the moon for you apple, just stopped by to check if there was any news on you and it obviously went really well. I am really thrilled for you hun!


----------



## happy mum

:happydance: Yay congrats Apple!!! so pleased for you!!
gonna be buying this mag too on tue!!! wooooo!!

got load tidying up to do now, 4 little ones have made such a mess my friend has just gone but wanted to check in and see how apple got on!!

:hugs: to all!!! XX


----------



## massacubano

Oh boy feel like a total lurker reading the conversations! hahaha.. um ok! lets see this is a test to see if I can recall who typed what to whom...

Cath: I do not wax, I had a horrible time once bruised me up. I am starting to like using nair/veet because I can not bend over to shave anymore.

Jue: I bet you all had fun at the park. Mine go crazy to go... despite my efforts they never do tire out. I do though!

Serina: Congrats on the magazine. I missed bunches not sure what you are doing an interview about. But, looks like good pay!

Applegirl: The video could not load for my slow connection but huge congrats to you! and hi! I do not think we have met on here (I am Kathy).

happy mum: I am so dense ... I see first names being called but not sure your first and perhaps you posted already in my name thread! lol anyhow hope you had a lovely day.

Cairey: last but not least.. how was the beach? I live close to it yet almost never go. I do love seafood however... 

hey Cath wanna share some prawns.. I won't tell if you don't! :change: 


Juan is sick. He went out to the mall a couple days ago healthy and it started about 24 hours later he has a fever. So guessing flu bug with the rapid onset. I swear I hate that mall our boys caught rotavirus there too! both were in the hospital last spring... Bobby was down to 33 lbs and a size 3 diaper (nappie)... yes 3... which is what a one year old could fit in.... hhim body mass was 15.. anorexic size. horrible mall... ok venting ...

take care ladies pop back in on ya! sorry if I missed anyone.. I get about six pages when I go to bed.. lol


----------



## applegirl

massacubano said:


> Applegirl: The video could not load for my slow connection but huge congrats to you! and hi! I do not think we have met on here (I am Kathy).

Hi Kathy :wave: great to meet you! I started out in June bugs way back when the :bfp:s were rolling in- and all these lovely ladies have followed my progress month on month since then. 

Although I am WAY behind I'm so delighted to have fallen pregnant so quickly after my Oct miscarriage. My heart is full of joy today and I feel like I've got spring blooming in my belly!! :rofl:


----------



## Baci

Hi Kathy, I'm impressed! I have trouble keeping up sometimes and I'm UK time! Hope your LO gets better soon!

I just tried Violet with the magnetic fishing game, dont think she quite understands what she should be doing and just tried to pick up the fish without using the rod. Oh well. I think she's more interest in Lazytown now anyway!

Carol xx


----------



## happy mum

my name is nataleeeeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## Cariad_bach

happy mum said:


> my name is nataleeeeeeeeeeee!!

No its not its Nats :muaha: :hugs:

Kathy i hope Juan gets better hun .. if i was you id be staying away from the Mall lol
Im not to sure what rotavirus is but it sounds like it was really nasty :(

Carol mine cheat at everything lol ...they tend to find their own fun with games that never really resembles the original idea of the game in the first place :roll:


Claire are you back from the beach yet? how was it? do you go to the one nearest to you or travel to a diffrent one? i live 2 mins from one but on Anglesey (with it being a island lol) theres little beaches dotted about everywhere so we always tend to drive round to diffrent ones (the ones the tourists dont usually go to lol)


----------



## massacubano

ah natalee... you know natalia was going to be our girl name.. matter fact was going to be our girl name with the last three boys :rofl: I love big families but can not take it anymore so anyone feel free to use that name! lol

(my husband is one of NINE!!!!!!)


Baci... I am not perfect darn missed you! how are you today? Yes, they 4-6 pages are fun to read... I just have to take a mental note of who said what... lol hard!

Applegirl: yes I was guessing you had a mc. I was not sure. Well, excellent! an October baby is my secret dream. I want to have halloween themed parties... serious costumes and all... but, shall be my grandchild maybe. Have to suggest to them to TTC for October... *wink* ;)


well... going to take advantage of the house being empty till 2pm... clean the kitchen up and whatever else I have that is super fun :rofl:

(I am 5 hours behind you I think in UK)


----------



## Baci

massacubano said:


> Baci... I am not perfect darn missed you! how are you today? Yes, they 4-6 pages are fun to read... I just have to take a mental note of who said what... lol hard!

I'm good thanks! I have trouble keeping up sometimes when there are only a couple of pages, I blame my pregnancy brain! :rofl:

Carol xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Oooh i just remembered Claire and her TV channels ... did she update somewhere and ive missed it? anyone know if her OH managed to find all her channels again?

Kathy enjoy your cleaning, yer its 5pm here 

... kids are just having Tea and watching Quiz (one of there fave Cbeebies programs and at least i can tell myself that their learning somthing whilst their watching lol)


----------



## Hunnyx10

omg ladies i have just had to read over 30 pages lol, as i didnt get on yesterday

applegirl im so happy for you

and as i cant remember much of the last lot of pages all i can say is sorry :blush: pregnancy brain

hope you all have a great weekend and i promise not to go misssing again for 1 day lol


----------



## ClaireyF

Cariad_bach said:


> Claire you missed me :cry: ........ only joking hun :rofl: :hugs: (sorry couldn't resist lol :muaha: )

Jue, your in every post i write (my signature) :hugs: TV is still a bit iffy! oops! lots of making up to do haha!

Nats, :rofl: if you being fussy being called your proper name then i will be too...it's Claire not Clare xx

Applegirl such good news about your scan i will have a look at the link later hun.

Serina, i will go and buy New on Tuesday..can't believe we have a celebrity in our presence!

Had fun at the beach, just went to the local one Talacre which was lovely then my grandparents wanted to go to Rhyl because they used to go there years ago...its really skanky now!! Spent the rest of the afternoon in the garden with my grandad gardening, i dont know where they get their energy from...hes 83 and i had to come in coz i was knackered!!! xx


----------



## Baci

DH is going to be home soon so I'll say goodbye now and hope everyone has a good weekend!

Carol xx


----------



## happy mum

ClaireyF said:


> Cariad_bach said:
> 
> 
> Claire you missed me :cry: ........ only joking hun :rofl: :hugs: (sorry couldn't resist lol :muaha: )
> 
> Jue, your in every post i write (my signature) :hugs: TV is still a bit iffy! oops! lots of making up to do haha!
> 
> Nats, :rofl: if you being fussy being called your proper name then i will be too...it's Claire not Clare xx
> 
> Applegirl such good news about your scan i will have a look at the link later hun.
> 
> Serina, i will go and buy New on Tuesday..can't believe we have a celebrity in our presence!
> 
> Had fun at the beach, just went to the local one Talacre which was lovely then my grandparents wanted to go to Rhyl because they used to go there years ago...its really skanky now!! Spent the rest of the afternoon in the garden with my grandad gardening, i dont know where they get their energy from...hes 83 and i had to come in coz i was knackered!!! xxClick to expand...

:dohh: so sorry CLAIRE!!!!!!!!

no i wasn't being fussy Kathy didn't know what i was called!!:cry:

And you all missed i'm an ex celebrity!!! Ex World Toe Wrestling Champion 2003 2004!! NATOELEE!!! don't ya know!!!:rofl:
Obviously can't compete with an article , as i was only in local rag!

o actually i was on that hair dressing show in 2003, can't remember what it was called now:dohh:

anyway bla bla bla. ignor me!! XX


----------



## happy mum

https://www.bbc.co.uk/stoke/features/2003/06/toe_wrestling_result.shtml

if you look at the pictures. i'm natalee cartwright ladies winner!!
:rofl::rofl:

you always new i was nuts!!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Jkelmum

So another 4 pages gone by and i cant remember none apart from :ignore: nat:muaha::rofl:

Ok i am in silly mood ! Got to get ready to go out to a surprise 18th party should be fun watchin all those drunks bet i am bk by 10 or asleep in the corner:blush:

Just ate a cream cake:happydance:


----------



## happy mum

You said 9pm a few pages back!!! must be feeling better!!!

anyway la la la!! i'm not talking to you!!!!

bla bla bla bla blaaaa!!!


----------



## Jkelmum

It dont start while 7:45 and food isnt til 9 i have to stay for the food :rofl:


----------



## Jkelmum

https://i496.photobucket.com/albums/rr323/serina2008tags/Photo-0298.jpg How do i look ?


----------



## massacubano

la la la.... lol the cleaning was so much fun... 

:dishes::laundry::hangwashing:

I had a nesting moment when I had the spray bottle in the kitchen... was great! then I crashed and could not do anymore... zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## happy mum

serina27 said:


> https://i496.photobucket.com/albums/rr323/serina2008tags/Photo-0298.jpg How do i look ?

:winkwink: GREEAATTT!!!

:dance:ready for some dancing!!!:loopy:


----------



## happy mum

happy mum said:


> ClaireyF said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cariad_bach said:
> 
> 
> Claire you missed me :cry: ........ only joking hun :rofl: :hugs: (sorry couldn't resist lol :muaha: )
> 
> Jue, your in every post i write (my signature) :hugs: TV is still a bit iffy! oops! lots of making up to do haha!
> 
> Nats, :rofl: if you being fussy being called your proper name then i will be too...it's Claire not Clare xx
> 
> Applegirl such good news about your scan i will have a look at the link later hun.
> 
> Serina, i will go and buy New on Tuesday..can't believe we have a celebrity in our presence!
> 
> Had fun at the beach, just went to the local one Talacre which was lovely then my grandparents wanted to go to Rhyl because they used to go there years ago...its really skanky now!! Spent the rest of the afternoon in the garden with my grandad gardening, i dont know where they get their energy from...hes 83 and i had to come in coz i was knackered!!! xxClick to expand...
> 
> :dohh: so sorry CLAIRE!!!!!!!!
> 
> no i wasn't being fussy Kathy didn't know what i was called!!:cry:
> 
> And you all missed i'm an ex celebrity!!! Ex World Toe Wrestling Champion 2003 2004!! NATOELEE!!! don't ya know!!!:rofl:
> Obviously can't compete with an article , as i was only in local rag!
> 
> o actually i was on that hair dressing show in 2003, can't remember what it was called now:dohh:
> 
> anyway bla bla bla. ignor me!! XXClick to expand...


It Was The Salon!!:happydance: i remember!!!

anyway i know your all ignoring my litle claim to fame!!:ignore:


----------



## happy mum

:cake::drunk::cake:


serina27 said:


> It dont start while 7:45 and food isnt til 9 i have to stay for the food :rofl:

:cake::drunk::cake::munch:


----------



## happy mum

:telephone::-=](*,):help:
i love talking to myself!!!


----------



## Zoey1

Hey Girls!
I'm glad to read that you all are doing so well!! I've missed my June Buddies! I haven't written in such a long time. I've been out on disability and quite sick, but getting better. 

Pam (Apple)- I am ecstatic that your LO has a strong heartbeat. What is your due date?


----------



## Cariad_bach

Yay Jenn hun nice to see you :hugs: im so sorry to hear you've been so ill hun, hope your on the mend now tho :hugs:

Nats your getting good with those smileys arnt you :rofl: .... anyway im not ignoring anything ... but i have no idea what your going on about :dohh: lol will have to re read stuff!

Serina you look fantastic hun, hope you have a good time (hope the foods worth it lol) xxx


Kathy its time to chill out now hun, nesting done for the day so put your feet up xxx

Claire glad you had a good time today, weathers been lovely hasn't it, bet its nice to have your Grandad potter around your garden for a bit, Grandparents are the best xxxx

Hunny nice to see you hun, what have you been up to? xxxx

Have a good weekend Carol hun xxxxxx


My OH will be home in approx 5 mins so i best go and chuck some Slap on and log off the computer .... see everyone over the weekend if i can xxxxxxxx


----------



## LM2104

Hi girls hope your all ok! Sorry only had a quick scan thru as sooo much to read hope I dont miss anything important!

Apple Congratulations you must be ecstatic! Really pleased for you!

I have finally been referred to physio! Should hear from them next week, cant wait as I am in agony!!!


----------



## ClaireyF

:rofl: i thought you were joking Nats about the toe wrestling!! xx


----------



## Hunnyx10

i'm doing ok jue, my insulin has gone from 2-2-2 to 6-6-6 {breakfast-lunch-dinner}
so im not too happy but ok :(


----------



## massacubano

Which bouncer do you like the best? I have it down to these three... oh I made a poll already in the pregnancy forum.. main one ;)

https://i39.tinypic.com/v66ypg.jpg 
https://i39.tinypic.com/29dy5o5.jpg
https://i44.tinypic.com/20qalf.jpg


----------



## massacubano

Nats: Talking to oneself is totally normal :wacko: 

Jue: I am relaxing now, it is what I do best. I did get the kitchen done. I wish I had the energy to pull the shelves out of the fridge. I guess that will be another project. The counters and stove are clean.

Clairey: eat enough for me too :munch:

Zoey (Jenn?): Hope you are feeling better.

Serina: Cute outfit :happydance:

Hunny: hope your blood sugars get stable... 
:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Hunnyx10

thanks, i prefer the green one


----------



## meldmac

Apple I'm so excited for you!!! Congrats hon!

Hope everyone is/starts feeling better! 

Sorry I'm horrible about keeping up here sometimes!

Ugh I've had horrible heartburn and acid reflux the last three days, told hubby didn't need to eat anything to cause it only had to look at food and it will come on. Oh well.

Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!

Mel


----------



## Cariad_bach

happy mum said:


> Its a great baby bump serina!!! you def look preg!!! not the other unspeakable word!!!
> very exciting being in a mag!! not bad 1 half hours for £500!!! would they like to do a story on me????? *i'm the ex world toe wrestling champion*!! comes good as a mummy???? Am i clutching at straws?? or ex maternity nurse tells all on being a mummy??? LOL??

:happydance: Yay ive found it (took a while) Nats did you really do this?

I ask because i used to live at Wetton ......

"_Going way back to 1976, the World Toe Wrestling Competition started at a pub in *Wetton*, Derbyshire UK. The locals of 'Ye Olde Royal Oak Inn' thought it would be a great idea to hold a toe wrestling competition, where the contestants lock their big toes together, and attempt to force their opponent's foot to the ground. The organizers have big intentions for the sport, and applied in 1997 for it's inclusion in the Olympic Games. Unfortunately for crazy sports fans it was not accepted_"

https://sportzfun.com/contests/toe-wrestling.htm

https://www.derbyshire-peakdistrict.co.uk/wetton.htm

:rofl: i used to go and watch it ever year ...Eric Bristo (Ex Champ Darts player) used to come up and play darts with everyone :rofl:



Kathy i like the look of the middle one but it doesnt look like it bounces much ... if i was getting one of those id get the top one xxxxxx


Leanne i hope you get your appointment through soon hun xxxx


Hunny i hope your ok hun ... i dont know much about Insulin of Diabetes TBH but it doesn't sound good hun xxxx

Mel hun are you drinking plenty of milk hun? ive heard it can help alot xxx



So whats everyone up to today .... MY OH has niped to B&Q to buy some new interior doors (with glass panels) which is why im on the computer lol.
Dont know what were doing the rest of the day yet.


----------



## Jkelmum

Meldmac i drink milk to get rid of mine
hunny i hope ur sugar levels stabilse
Kathy i like the blue/green one


----------



## Jkelmum

Morning jue hows u tday ?


----------



## Cariad_bach

Morning Serina, im good thanks hun ... just getting sorted to go to Argos and get Ryan a Skateboard :roll:

What are you up to today hun? how did last night go?


----------



## Jkelmum

Not alot really cleaning up ect ....
Last night was ok i was knakerd got home at 10:20 

7 days until baby is viable not long now 
8days till we go on holiday


----------



## happy mum

I posted a link with the picture of me!!
https://www.bbc.co.uk/stoke/features/2003/06/toe_wrestling_result.shtml

Morning everyone!! XXX

kids being handful, dh working , out tonight . catch up with everyone tomorrow, or monday sorry not got enough time to read properly!! hugs everyone!! XX


----------



## Jkelmum

Must of missed that link sorry nat xxx


----------



## meldmac

I can't drink milk much as I'm lactose intolerant. Blah. I just take tums and hope for the best! 

Getting a little concerned, baby hasn't been kicking as much the last couple of days. Hope he's ok. 

Have a good day/night everyone!
Mel


----------



## Jkelmum

Try ice cold water or fizzy cola normally works although mine as had upto 3days no movement and i hate it ...if u get concerned ring mw they will listen in and put ur mind at ease xxx


----------



## meldmac

Ironically just after making that post the baby starts kicking! Little bugger!


----------



## Jkelmum

Glad hun as i know how worryin not feelin lo is xxx


----------



## tink

H i girls!
dd ok,just told to take to docs if happens again to get iron levels checked x
congrats Apple!!! x


----------



## massacubano

Thanks gals who voted on the seat. I think we are going with the boppy light blue and green. That one also comes in a swing too. But, only getting the chair.

Mel: sorry you are L.I. I like rolaids better than tums. They seem to work better and taste good (as good as it gets!)

tink: how many girls and boys do you have? I guess I could see if it is in your profile LOL. I am at 4/1 which is one out numbered daughter of mine!

serina, jue, nats, baci, hunny, cairey, cath... everyone! have a good day.... :dance:


----------



## Jkelmum

Tday its lovely ere even had washin on the line ....ive packed katies case 1 down 4 to go !


----------



## LM2104

Sorry girls think this is going to be a long one....

So I'm getting really down, at the moment I spend my time between my parents house, which is slightly cramped as I'm one of four kids, and my boyfriend's house which he shares with his two younger brothers as their parents are dead.

Anyway when the baby (which wasnt planned, but obviously is wanted) is born I really want us to have our own space and live as a little family. So I went to the council to see if they could help and they just put me on a list and say I have to bid for houses using their points scheme and each time there have been at least 50 people above me who are more entitled to properties than me.

We were saving for our own place but babies are expensive and OH has been made redundant now. He's resigned himself to the fact that we will live at his house with baby but I cant bear the thought of bringing her up there as I dont like the type of people his brothers hang around with and who are round the house.

Im at my wits end and have no idea what to do!


----------



## Jkelmum

How are u for baby things ? from what u say i think u will be entitled to the sure start grant most deffanilty once baby is here and also the heathly eating grant so thats 690 pound that u maybe able to use towards a bond for private housing ?.....also once baby is here if u stay at your mums your points will rocket specailly if your mum would be willin to say she is throwing u out ...as your OH is out of work u will get help towards the rent while u are on mat leave also ...iam not sure of your work situation on wether u are goin bk or not but there is plenty help out there its just knowing where to look ...also is there any housing asoiations near u ? they can be quite helpful ..sorry if it dont make much sense just tryin to think of all the info i know that could help u xxx


----------



## Jkelmum

https://www.entitledto.co.uk/ this site may help if u put the approx rent around u and baby dob as if u have just had her it should give a little idea of what u can get once baby is here xxx


----------



## Jkelmum

Tink I would of thought they would of checked her levels anyway never mind waitin on it happening again ...i hope it doesnt xxx


----------



## LM2104

We are ok with baby things have quite a bit already thankfully before OH lost his job. Its just all the uncertainty and the worry is getting me down.

It just feels like anyone who could help like the council, dont want to know. I mean I dont want hand outs I work and have always paid my way I just want someone to point me in the right direction.

Thanks though thats a lot of ideas to look into!


----------



## Jkelmum

You may not want hand outs but u have paid taxes and deserve to get whatever you can while your in need as in the housing hope u get it sorted i know the council wont help much until baby is here :grr:


----------



## Cariad_bach

happy mum said:


> I posted a link with the picture of me!!
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/stoke/features/2003/06/toe_wrestling_result.shtml
> 
> Morning everyone!! XXX
> 
> kids being handful, dh working , out tonight . catch up with everyone tomorrow, or monday sorry not got enough time to read properly!! hugs everyone!! XX

https://www.bbc.co.uk/stoke/features/galleries/2003/06/gallery_01/picture_17_420.jpg


Oh wow is that you Nats?

WOW!!

I moved away from Wetton in 2000 (i lived there with my Ex Husband and moved to Buxton after we split up) ... so i didn't see any of the matches after that, meens i missed yours :( its such a small world isnt it, i lived in a little detached cottage just round the corner from the pub :thumpup:

Leanne hun im sorry i don't know much about these things so cant really help :(
I know of people who have asked their parents to 'kick them out' so that they get more points on the counsel system. Sorry hun, hope you get something sorted soon xxxx :hugs:


Tink glad your DD's ok now hun.

Kathy id deffo go with the green one hun its lovely xx

Claire how are you today? you must be busy with your grandparents, hope your all having fun ..

...You to Cath, hope your having a nice weekend xx

Serina bet your looking forwards to your holl ... where are you going again? its been a really nice day here to xxxx


----------



## Jkelmum

Jue i am off to weymouth to see MIL and all hubbys family going sunday a 7 hr train trip :( poor ethan will be so fed up the 2 older ones hav ds,s to keep them amused


----------



## mrsholmes

morning all! Im just catching up on the messages, up at the crack of drawn as my friend has a 15 month old!


----------



## Jkelmum

Ethan woke at 2 and didnt go back to sleep i gave up and got up at 5:40


----------



## mrsholmes

well I had a lovely weekend, although im knackered!!!!!!!!:rofl: been up since half 6 both days which is almost unheard of for me!

worried even more about the catsm now, they were so scared of the baby, they have just hid upstairs for the duration of the weekend! Im hoping they will get used to the noise the baby makes!

Leanne- I sent u a message, u should be abe to get a bond from the governemt, hope it works out:hugs: and I agree with serina its what your entitled too.

Jenn lovely to see u!

serina have a nice day in weymouth!

lazy day for me today, cant wait to see OH when he gets in:happydance:


----------



## mrsholmes

serina27 said:


> Ethan woke at 2 and didnt go back to sleep i gave up and got up at 5:40

OMG- I really done know how I will function!


----------



## mrsholmes

just spoke to OH and asked what time he will be home and he said about ten as hes going for a 'pint' when he gets home:saywhat. IM SO ANNOYED:hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy: the stag isn't even going hes going with another two blokes who are living with their mum and single. He sad its only over the road from the house but thats no the point!!!
Ive had a pretty stressfull weekend, as I haven't really been around children before, the cats have been petrified and cos I haven't rested I can hardly move:cry:

Do u think im making a fuss over nothing? hes hardly missing out as he went out thursday for a pint as well when none of the others did (only 3 of 15 of them went) he also working in bristol this week so today is the only chance ill see him.

sorry for the very long rantbut its just really getting to me that other friends of his have gone home and hes not bothered about his pregnant wife who cant walk/ move who is stuck in the house

I knew it would happen!:cry:


UPDATE:i decided to text him and explain how I felt and that hes not thinking of me and hes acting like an 18 year old and that we had years of going out/benders and all dayers and now is the time to stop and starting thinking of us as a family. he then rang and said his battery was going and would see me later. So I dont know if hes coming straight home or not!?!?! I should imagine he will be either home or dropped his stuff off by 4ish so time will tell if he will stay or go back out. I am going to be VERY VERY pissed off if he goes out


sorry im taking up the whole page:blush:


----------



## Jkelmum

Cath i am going next sunday for the week it takes 7 hrs to get there ....dreadin the journey !
I hope ur hubby stays when he comes back but men just dont get it most of time ...your cat will get used to the baby i am sure :hugs:


----------



## Jkelmum

mrsholmes said:


> serina27 said:
> 
> 
> Ethan woke at 2 and didnt go back to sleep i gave up and got up at 5:40
> 
> OMG- I really done know how I will function!Click to expand...

Dont think i am tday :rofl: my head hurts and guess what Ethan is now napping:hissy:


----------



## mrsholmes

we'll see........im not conviced he'll stay in!

Id be sooo tempted to go for a nap as well!


----------



## Jkelmum

Yeah but other 2 kids will kill each other :grr:


----------



## Cariad_bach

mrsholmes said:


> just spoke to OH and asked what time he will be home and he said about ten as hes going for a 'pint' when he gets home:saywhat. IM SO ANNOYED:hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy: the stag isn't even going hes going with another two blokes who are living with their mum and single. He sad its only over the road from the house but thats no the point!!!
> Ive had a pretty stressfull weekend, as I haven't really been around children before, the cats have been petrified and cos I haven't rested I can hardly move:cry:
> 
> Do u think im making a fuss over nothing? hes hardly missing out as he went out thursday for a pint as well when none of the others did (only 3 of 15 of them went) he also working in bristol this week so today is the only chance ill see him.
> 
> sorry for the very long rantbut its just really getting to me that other friends of his have gone home and hes not bothered about his pregnant wife who cant walk/ move who is stuck in the house
> 
> I knew it would happen!:cry:
> 
> 
> UPDATE:i decided to text him and explain how I felt and that hes not thinking of me and hes acting like an 18 year old and that we had years of going out/benders and all dayers and now is the time to stop and starting thinking of us as a family. he then rang and said his battery was going and would see me later. So I dont know if hes coming straight home or not!?!?! I should imagine he will be either home or dropped his stuff off by 4ish so time will tell if he will stay or go back out. I am going to be VERY VERY pissed off if he goes out
> 
> 
> sorry im taking up the whole page:blush:


Cath hun did he come straight home? i blooming well hope so.
Im glad you text him and told him how you feel hun, its the best way IMO because bottling things up makes things worse ... i hope he sorts himself out and grows up a bit, maybe hes a bit scared himself and hes clinging on to whats familiar to him ...

..as for your Cats dont worry to much, most cats hate babies/kids, my mums hides for hours when we go up to visit,
They will probably hide for a few days etc but they will come round in the end, they just need time hun :hugs:


Hope you catch up on your sleep soon serina hun xxxx

Nats, Claire, hope alls ok :hugs

Hows everyone else today then?

Ive had pancakes for my dinner and im baking a ham for tea lol .... OH got me new boots bless him and hes fitting me 3 new interior doors today to :)


----------



## mrsholmes

its very quiet on here today, Ive just got up from a nap:sleep:, serina, thats a good point they would all have to nap lol

Ive just rung him and was very calm on the phone as I had no answer from my text, and hes coming straight home- im alot happier now alothough it would have been nice for him to think- I rarely bottle things up thats why we have murders! he needs a master class of your OH:rofl: 

Ithink he is scared and also pushing it, I honestly dont think he realises how much a baby will change our lives!

hope everyone is having a fab weekend :hugs:


----------



## happy mum

Hi, having a very busy weekend. have quick read through , hope everyone ok now!!
will be on tomorrow after been to mw. hugs all. XX


----------



## LM2104

Hi everyone, hope ur all having a good weekend!

Cath I know what you mean I get annoyed seeing other half drinking with mates knowing I cant, makes me realise I'm missing nites out etc.

I have a fab new craving!... Chocolate, any flavour, it doesnt matter I just have to have it! I'm going to be the size of a house by the end of this pregnancy!!

OH has done his back in doing the garden and with my SPD we're walking round like a couple of gereatrics!LOL!


----------



## ClaireyF

i have just read through all these pages i have missed...forgotton everything i have read now. 

Cath, im sure your cats will get used to your baby girl!

I am shattered now, just took grandparents home and stopped off at babies r us on the way home. i can order the cot on friday :happydance: although it says that out of stock online and they had none in at the toys r us we went to today...hope they have it in on friday at our local one or can order it atleast! We went to llandudno yesterday, weather was beautiful and we had lovely walk along the sea front. 

Jue, glad your DH bought you new boots :D

hope everyone else had a good weekend! :hugs:

xx


----------



## BabeeAngel

Hi girls, wow i was only gone for 2 days and that took me forever to catch up...
Well OH made a surprise trip home on friday night to come with me on saturday to the prenatal hospital tour... it makes me feel a lot better that he knows where to go and what to expect. The tour was good, i like knowing too, makes me left stressed.

well 10 more weeks til maternity leave... YAY and i'm in 3rd trimester now!


----------



## mrsholmes

BabeeAngel said:


> Hi girls, wow i was only gone for 2 days and that took me forever to catch up...
> Well OH made a surprise trip home on friday night to come with me on saturday to the prenatal hospital tour... it makes me feel a lot better that he knows where to go and what to expect. The tour was good, i like knowing too, makes me left stressed.
> 
> well 10 more weeks til maternity leave... YAY and i'm in 3rd trimester now!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:congrats thats fab!


----------



## massacubano

Hello my darling June Bugs. I will catch up on the pages in the morning. We had a lovely busy day out. I have been a captive hermit in my house for a week tending to the sick kids. So, huge hugs hope you all had a great weekend! and we are all closer to the due dates :dance:

:hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## happy mum

Well looks like insomnia has started!!, but at least i get to catch up!!

Cath how did you get on with your dh?? did he come home groveling? hope you managed to have aheart to heart and get some things sorted with him!

Hi Jue, thanks for noticing my little housewife boredom rant. trying to make myself look more interesting then got ignored, didn't quite work ha! won't bother again!

Claire, hope you're having a good rest now, and no more cleaning!, so you back at work now?

Babeeangel congrats on being in third tri!! XX

Kath glad you got out of house, know how it is stuck in!! X

sorry if missed anything, too much to catch up on!!

won't be on as much this week, i've been spending far too much time on this and need to get my life in order in the real world and stop worrying about silly stuff.XX


----------



## Jkelmum

Nats if i had known u was up too i would have come on and chatted i feel like ive not been to bed in between needing loo , caughing ,laying awake for hrs and ethan wakin lol

Hope everyone else is ok
hugs serina xx


----------



## mrsholmes

morning!

hope the insonmia dont last too long Nat, and Im sorry if I missed your housewife rant, I think your (all of u)are so lucky to be at home with the children:hugs:

:hugs: to you too serina!

Hey Kathy- ive got 16 weeks to go:happydance:

cathx


----------



## Baci

Morning everyone!

Hope you all had a good weekend. Just been trying to catch up!

We went to Liverpool/Chester for the weekend so DH could see the football yesterday. Was good, but very tiring. We took Violet to the aquarium near Chester on Saturday but she wasnt that interested (apart from trying to put her hands in the water whenever she could).

Had a little look round the Cheshire Oaks shopping too - it's huge! Violet loved the play area there although threw the BIGGEST tantrum in the world when we left. Thankfully the hotel we stayed at had a pub next to it with a childrens soft play area, so we made very good use of that too.

I ended up not going to the see the football as my back was so sore. I think partly due to the long journey and partly due to walking about so much on the Saturday. Thankfully my MIL had come with us (with the intention on watching Violet while we went to see the match) so she went with DH instead.

Am very tired today though. As DH couldnt get the day off work today we drove back straight after the football yesterday evening. Took ages to get home and i couldnt wait to go to bed! Wish I could sleep in the car like Violet! :sleep:

Carol xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Nats hun ... :hugs: dont know what else to say hun, hope everything's ok :hugs: :hugs: :friends:

Carol did you and your OH go yesterday? shame it was only 1-1 Liverpool really needed a win :(

Kathy hope the kids are better hun xxx


Twyla thats great hun ... congrats on getting to 3rd tri to :hugs:


Serina did you get any sleep hun? hows the kids today? are they back at school? i miss mine already :cry:


Claire sounds like you've had a good weekend hun, what cot did you decide on?


Leanne bet you will be looking forwards to Easter then :rofl:



Well everyone its almost here ....

*Pancake day tomorow* :happydance:


----------



## Jkelmum

Yes they are back at school and i am back at work ....busy week this week

Docs today
4d scan tuesday
consultant wendnesday
thurs-fri packing
saturday baby is viable 
sunday 7 hr trin trip


----------



## ClaireyF

Carol, glad you had a lovely time in Chester :D did you go in the city centre at all or just stay by Cheshire Oaks? i work in chester and its starting to go down hill because of the credit crunch loads of nice shops are shutting :( 

Jue, we have decide on the white Henley cotbed from Babies R Us but is out of stock online and at the Warrington one we called at yesterday on way back from Bolton, i have to hope they have it in at Chester or atleast can order it! :happydance: looking forward to Pancake day tomorrow, i had pancakes for breakfast on Sat morning coz i had some yorkshire puds mixture left over from Fri night

Cath, Happy viable day for yesterday :D

Nats, hope your insomnia stops! i have started having it too :( :hugs: xx

I'm back at work today, not too many weeks left now :happydance: and I'm off work this Friday and Monday because we have friends coming for a long weekend, only a short working week this week and next week xx


----------



## mrsholmes

is pancake mix the same as yorkshirt pudding!?!?!:shock: thanks I didnt realise untill last night:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Carol-glad u enjoyed!

Very busy week serina!

Jue- your making me want pancakes everyday!

think ill porb go and get my cot this week too and the furniture from ikea if I feel up to it then all I need to decide is a theme


----------



## tink

:hugs: Morning girls!
Phew!last weekend of nights over with!back on days this weekend!Its getting soooo hard at work,ive got 6-7 weeks 'til i can start mat leave and hoping to stick my 7 weeks annual leave on the end too!

Masacubano i have dd 16
ds 14
dd 11
dd 4
older 3 are from previous marriage.so i think my only son is quite happy there is going to be another male in the house!:rofl: Even tho there will be15 yrs between them,he adores his little sister!Speaks to her more than he does to me!:rofl:
Won some new(ish) wheels and tyres for my car(bus) on sat on ebay,just waiting to find out when they will be delivered!

omg my brain is addled!i want to write responses to all of you but cant remember most of what ive read without goin back and to!!!
Think i'm just over tired,not sleeping well,cant stay bloody comfy for more than a couple of hours!


----------



## Baci

ClaireyF said:


> Carol, glad you had a lovely time in Chester :D did you go in the city centre at all or just stay by Cheshire Oaks? i work in chester and its starting to go down hill because of the credit crunch loads of nice shops are shutting :(

Hi Claire,

We stayed at a premier travel inn between Liverpool and Chester (just off the M53?). I would have liked to have seen the city centre but DH was pretty tired after all the driving and didnt really want to go looking around more shops. I think the only reason we got to look at the Cheshire Oaks is that he saw the Toshiba and Sony shops on the way to the aquarium!

Was a good weekend. Just a shame it wasnt longer really. But my DH couldnt get the time off work to make it a long weekend. Still, we're off to Centerparcs this weekend for Violet's birthday! :happydance:

Carol xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Carol did you OH enjoy the match? hope you manage to rest and recover today hun xx

Cath i didnt notice your ticker...happy Viable day for yesterday hun xxxx


Tink i dont know how you cope with nights hun, glad there over for you for a bit hun xxx


Serina you do have a busy week hun, hope all goes well...

...Its Nats scan and DD's Birthday Friday to isnt it.

Claire its gorgeous (just googled it for a piccie lol)


----------



## Baci

Oooh, am 24 weeks today too!

And congrats to Cath too as I missed yours yesterday! :happydance:


----------



## Baci

Cariad_bach said:


> Carol did you OH enjoy the match? hope you manage to rest and recover today hun xx

Thanks Jue. He enjoyed it - ended up with seats close to the front too. I think he would have enjoyed it more if Liverpool had won though! 

Got a mountain of washing to wash and dry before we go away next weekend now though! :dohh:

Must try and order Violet a few small presents off the internet today to take with me too. Her main present is going to be something for the garden (like a slide) and I dont think that will fit in the car to Centerparcs!


----------



## ClaireyF

congratulations Carol :happydance: xx


----------



## mrsholmes

congrats carol!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Yay Congrats Carol, happy Viable day xxxx :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## Cariad_bach

Oooh just realised that Clare ...on Friday you will be in double figgures :happydance:

Nats your at the MW's today arnt you? good luck

Carol what other kinds of things are you planning on getting Violet?

Serina is it tomorow your Mag thing comes out?


----------



## ClaireyF

Yep double figures here we come!! its getting a little scary how quick everything is happening!! only 52 working days left :happydance: i have some holiday booked so not counting those days and i'm going to book some more holiday :D

Great minds etc...just text Nats to see how mw appointment went before i read your post Jue!!

Looking forward to getting my copy of New tomorrow!! although i think we should all get signed copies :D xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Yes it comes out tomorrow

Back from docs :grr: He says i have a chest infection but is worried about amount of antibiotics ive had this pregnancy so wont give me any as i am already bring crap up which means the infection is clearin....he better be right:hissy:

Hubby treated me to a fry up at the cafe down the road:happydance: iam stuffed

cath and carol congrats on being viable:happydance:

claire double figures not be long till:baby:

Nats good luck tday hope ur bp is ok


----------



## Baci

Cariad_bach said:


> Carol what other kinds of things are you planning on getting Violet?

Going to get her some garden toys as her main present - but will wait to buy until it's a little bit warmer. Her Grandma is getting her a sand/water table and I'll probably get her a little slide and maybe a little plastic play house too. Would love to get a little wooden one, but we're renting and cant really put something like that on the grass.

Also will get her just a few small things to wrap up and take to centerparcs with us. Like a colouring book, crayons, choccy buttons, fuzzy felts. You'll think I'm mad but I've just ordered her a Connect 4 game from amazon. I know she is too young to play it but she loves the one at toddler group and spends ages playing with it. :blush:

Didnt really want to get her too many indoor toys as she got plenty at Christmas and I'm running out of room where to put it all!

Hope you feel better soon Serina! :hugs:


----------



## Cariad_bach

Serina hun i hope you get better soon ... roll on spring when hopefully your chest will be better :hugs:

Carol we have a similar prob ...2 of my LO's have winter birthdays (Oct and Nov) and then with Christmas and everything the house gets full of stuff.
I love it on Katies Birthday (and it will be the same for this LO) because there summer birthdays and i can go mad on outdoor stuff.
At least now with spring on its way she will be able to play outside loads more now :)


----------



## Jkelmum

Ethan as just started playing out in back garden he loves it and wont come in ...I hope the weather predictions of a heat wave in may are wrong i am dreadin it as the hot weather makes my asthma just as bad as the cold ....

Ive pigged out tday :rofl: Ive had a fry-up with tomato,mushrooms,and 2 fried eggs 4 slices of toast now ive just eaten a full pk of cookies


----------



## ClaireyF

mmm cookies, i really cannot stop eating sweet things!!!! i am really looking forward to summertime! (but hope its not too hot over Yorkshire for you Serina) i love being out in our garden and this year i won't be in work :happydance: 

Update for all, Nats mw appointment went well and she's organising Evies party now. Good luck for friday's scan hun :hug: xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Glad Nat appt went well :hugs:


----------



## Cariad_bach

Thanks for the update Claire...glad all went well Nats xxx

Serina hopefully North wales will get the worst of the heatwave, i love it hot .... ooh Cookies sound lovely, im starving!





OK Moan time..

OMG how horrible are Braxton Hicks :hissy: ive never had them before ..never ever in any of my pregnancies, ive had loads of cramps/growing pains etc but these are really like little contractions, and Jamies not kicked all day :( i just want to curl up in bed now!


----------



## ClaireyF

welcome to the world of BH :D are yours painful Jue? as you know, mine were painful when they first started a few weeks ago but now i don't feel them, i don't even mind them, i love watching my tummy when they happen :blush: xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

There not really painfull ..just uncomfy i suppose ...and its weird because im sooo not used to them :roll:

Glad yours are better now hun xxxx :hugs:


----------



## Jkelmum

:hugs: Jue have some fizzy pop and sweets am sure jamie will move soon xxx


----------



## ClaireyF

yes have some fizzy pop Jue, have you managed to listen on your doppler yet? xx


----------



## Baci

:hugs: Jue


----------



## Cariad_bach

Pooring myself a glass of coke now lol ....Claire my Dopplers useless :roll: ive never got anything except my own heartbeat!

Ive just got back from getting the rugrats from school and im still crampy ...not just BH's now tho its the very heavy cramp that i get that lasts for hours, it makes me nervous ...like when your only 4-5 weeks gone and your running to the loo every 5 mins to wipe and check ...im getting the urge to do that now lol :dohh:

I know its all fine ... just that good old pregnancy paranoia kicking in again :blush:



Oooh Edit to add ......Hes kicking :happydance: infact even Katie has just felt it :happydance: :cloud9:


----------



## Jkelmum

:happydance::hugs::happydance::hugs::happydance::hugs::happydance::hugs::happydance::hugs::happydance::hugs::happydance::hugs::happydance::hugs::happydance::hugs::happydance::hugs::happydance::hugs::happydance::hugs::happydance::hugs::happydance::hugs::happydance::hugs::happydance::hugs::happydance::hugs::happydance::hugs::happydance::hugs::happydance::hugs:


----------



## ClaireyF

glad he's kicked you hun! that horrible crampy feeling is what i had when i hadn't felt Josh for 48hrs and the mw sent me to hospital couple of weeks ago to get checked. i know how you feel :hugs: the cramps that i felt where exactly the same as when i mc which freaked me out, i think that its normal, the hospital didnt worry about me or want to see me again. get checked out if the pains don't go though, just for peace of mind xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Thanks guys .. dont know what id do without you all to moan to :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Hes going mental now ....hes making the cramps 10 times worse but i dont care :cloud9:


----------



## mrsholmes

just caught up,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:glad hes kicking!


----------



## Baci

That's great news :happydance:


----------



## kittiekat

Just caught up with everyone, glad jamie has kicked again Jue, bet you were well worried!

Back at work again today and snowed under with paperwork.......back to the grind stone I suppose :hissy:


----------



## LM2104

Isnt it amazing how grateful we are to be kicked by a kid!! LOL!

Glad he's ok Jue! 

Happy viable days by the way!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Thanks guys ... i know i souldnt worry ...but then again ive just spent the last hour reading "Want To Share My Angel Sophie's Story" in the MC section, it brings it home how things can go wrong :cry:


Jamies gone still again now and thankfully the cramps have eased ..im very lucky :cloud9:

Kat hun dont work to hard :hugs:

Leanne your right, my son kicking hell out of me is all i ask for at the mo :cloud9:




Sooooo what time tomorow is everyone having there Pancakes then?
I think i will have some for dinner .... some for tea and maybe some for supper :rofl: :happydance:


----------



## Jkelmum

pancakes for breakfast b4 my scan :happydance:


----------



## ClaireyF

mmm pancakes for tea :hugs: xx


----------



## massacubano

tink said:


> Masacubano i have dd 16
> ds 14
> dd 11
> dd 4
> older 3 are from previous marriage.so i think my only son is quite happy there is going to be another male in the house!:rofl: Even tho there will be15 yrs between them,he adores his little sister!Speaks to her more than he does to me!

Yes, we were wondering how the age gap would be with our ONLY girl... that is if this one was a pink bundle. But, she is getting another brother! I swear she goes through waves of "happy" and mad that it is a boy! I think it will all pass once she gets to hold her "dolly"... no serious she is past the dolls stage... which is sad because I love buying them :cry:


Let me comment on the pages I have read thus far...

Serina: I was up till about 4 am last night! Not loving this lack of sleep. How I can function on minimal sleep amazes me.

Jue: Glad to hear lil babes is moving for you :hugs: Yes, I have had a day where my boy has been not as active and got me very worried!

Cath: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: belated v-day darling... it is wonderful our little beans are getting so close!

Clairey: Hi! ummm forgot the rest of the pages! sounds like you had a nice weekend...

:dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh: <--- I need sleep! how can I recall all the pages!


and on the note of my kids... yes they are taking turns being sick. Last week we went to the after hours clinic for antibiotics for Bobby... this is Juans turn... oh and Katia just coughed! yay... guess she will be my monday funday... next week :hissy:


----------



## ClaireyF

Jue, i have just read that story that you have. Dh has banned me from the mc section because i can't stop crying. i really feel for her and can't imagine the pain of going through at that at the point where she should be viable xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Its gutting isnt it ...and its not like there was anything really badly wrong to start with ...no loss of blood etc, just bloody back ache and cramps, who doesn't get that :cry:

Im not surprised your DH tried to ban you hun ...i wish i could ban myself but (this may sound odd) but i kind of feel that these women have been so brave to tell their storys that i have to read them ...then i get really upset (and even more paranoid than normal!)

Kathy it sounds like your kids have got a nasty bug going round them all :( hope their all better soon hun xxxx


----------



## Jkelmum

I read her story a few days ago i cried my heart out ...I feel for these ladys they are so brave 
I Just couldnt tell my story its just somthing that would break my heart to write down in words and read it :( 
Kathy sorry your kids are ill :hugs:


----------



## Hunnyx10

its so sad :( to lose a baby at any stage of pregnancy as some of us already know


----------



## massacubano

I can feel Javier's head real low. I mean from a sitting position getting up you would think I am about to pop! I hardly can walk to be totally honest. Oh to be young again... and feel like I did at 25 weeks with my first two... heck I would be up for anything... dancing even! lol :dance:

Anyhow, I think this has something to do with the number of kids. I hear the pelvis gets very generous and open. So baby can climb in and out of it as he pleases....


----------



## mrsholmes

Morning! 

Ive just taken OH to work and been to the shop and picked up NEW, I think its a lovely article Serina! I really didnt realise what you have been through before and after having Jake:hugs:. Pictures look lovely too and reading it they seem to have the balance right, not judging u or making it out to be easy:hugs:

Enjoy your scan serina:happydance:

Claire- Jue I just read thay story, and cried my eyes out, I just cant imagine how she must be coping:cry:

Kathy- hope your kids feel better soon, Im 27 and can hardly walk so your not alone!

Leanne- Hows the spd? have u seen the physio yet?

Nat- Hope your ok :hugs:


----------



## Cariad_bach

:happydance: *Happy Pancake day everyone *:happydance:

https://bestsmileys.com/eating1/6.gif https://bestsmileys.com/eating1/15.gif


*Only 7 weeks 4 days till Easter * :happydance: ​
Does anyone actually give up anything for Lent? 







Good luck with your scan today Serina ... i will look for a copy of that Mag :hugs:

Kathy im glad its not just me hun .... i never struggled a bit with my others ... i must be getting old Jamies so low down in me it worries me :roll: :hugs:


What are you up to today Cath? how have you been over the weekend, any better?

Whats everyone else up to today?


----------



## mrsholmes

Its been pancake day for the last month for most of us:rofl:

Im going to see my friend and her baby with my mum at 3pm, pakcing up my ebay stuff-as everything is selling and doing my nvq so nothing exciting!

pain was really bad saturday night (both sides) but two days of doing nothing has helped!

Not giving anything up for lent- me and oh are athiests- which is prob why I dont like christmas/easter etc

Just been watching GMTV its so sad about jade goody, they showed some wedding pics, she decided not to wear a wig:hug:


----------



## ClaireyF

Happy pancake day everyone! 

Serina, i will get a copy of the mag at lunch time and have a good read :D

Jue, i don't think i'm giving anything up for lent. i couldn't do without my fix of choccie and sweet things everyday! 

Cath, hope you have fun and lots of practice with the new baby later :D

Nats, Hope your ok today :hugs: 

xx


----------



## Jkelmum

My local shop dont sell it :grr:

I am so exicted only 3 hrs to go :happydance: ....we not havin pancakes we are going out for a meal after scan

Missing nat not being here :( Hope she still gunna come on


----------



## mrsholmes

serina27 said:


> My local shop dont sell it :grr:
> 
> I am so exicted only 3 hrs to go :happydance: ....we not havin pancakes we are going out for a meal after scan
> 
> Missing nat not being here :( Hope she still gunna come on

same here, its so easy to miss things if your skimming thro.......:dohh:


----------



## Baci

Morning everyone and happy pancake day too!

Not planning on doing too much today, although I need to do some cleaning. If the weather gets a bit better I might take Violet out but it's looking a bit murky out there this morning. Might have to get the paints out instead!

Not sure when I'll have pancakes. Either lunch or dinner (or both?!?). :rofl:

I hope you enjoy your scan Serina and am looking forward to seeing pics. Will also try and pick up a copy of new either today or tomorrow!

Have a consultant appointment tomorrow afternoon. Not sure if it is because I've had a c-section or because of risk of pre-eclampsia. Guess I will find out tomorrow. Still swaying towards having an elective this time, although I suspect the hospital might try and encourage me to go for a VBAC (they've already got me attending a VBAC clinic next month).

Hope everyone has a good day!

Carolxx


----------



## massacubano

Pancake day! well my little ones will be happy! :yipee: I will make mixed berry ones! I have one package left! ;)

*Jue*: I wanted a response from you! I was too hoping I WAS NOT ALONE! Sadly I wish neither of us felt this way :( 

Wonder how the mothers of like 18 kids feel.... do they feel anymore after 10? I have to ask my MIL when she comes to stay for a little bit if the red tape lets her come from Cuba (have to be 70+ years old to apply to come). Anyhow she had nine kids...sure she would know!

*Cath* oh will trade with you my 31 y/o body for your 25 any day... just ask! I never thought that just six years would be such a change... it really is... physically. Plus, I had a car accident back while I was pregnant and it messed me up a bit. But, my Juan is healthy despite it! 

K girls... 4:30 am ... lots on my mind. I can not go into details in the public forum. I just am down... need not worry if Hubby gets *holiday* aka vacation I am planning to get away for a bit... will bring laptop and modem for the hotel LOL 

I always feel so refreshed after a week away from the chaos of being at home. A new chaos of kids out and about. But, I am good for a few months! and by then we will have Javier with us! :blue:


----------



## mrsholmes

whats a VBAC?

anyone else thought of their bith plan, plain relief etc?


----------



## mrsholmes

massacubano said:


> Pancake day! well my little ones will be happy! :yipee: I will make mixed berry ones! I have one package left! ;)
> 
> *Jue*: I wanted a response from you! I was too hoping I WAS NOT ALONE! Sadly I wish neither of us felt this way :(
> 
> Wonder how the mothers of like 18 kids feel.... do they feel anymore after 10? I have to ask my MIL when she comes to stay for a little bit if the red tape lets her come from Cuba (have to be 70+ years old to apply to come). Anyhow she had nine kids...sure she would know!
> 
> *Cath* oh will trade with you my 31 y/o body for your 25 any day... just ask! I never thought that just six years would be such a change... it really is... physically. Plus, I had a car accident back while I was pregnant and it messed me up a bit. But, my Juan is healthy despite it!
> 
> K girls... 4:30 am ... lots on my mind. I can not go into details in the public forum. I just am down... need not worry if Hubby gets *holiday* aka vacation I am planning to get away for a bit... will bring laptop and modem for the hotel LOL
> 
> I always feel so refreshed after a week away from the chaos of being at home. A new chaos of kids out and about. But, I am good for a few months! and by then we will have Javier with us! :blue:

:hugs:Kathy

btw I keep forgetting its a public forum


----------



## massacubano

*Carol* have a good day with Violet! hope the sun breaks for you.

*Serina* good luck for the scan hope you get some great pictures! (to share hint hint)


----------



## massacubano

:hugs:Kathy

btw I keep forgetting its a public forum

Yes, I do sometimes.. then think... boy... not sure a google of this would look good... 

one word: depression

not fun... and hate to be a pancake party pooper! BOOO :cake:


----------



## Jkelmum

Cath its vaginal birth after section .....Kathy go get some sleep xxx

Got the mag i dont look that bad although how have they made me look so pregnant ? lmao


----------



## Rosella

Hi everyone,
I think i've probably missed about 100 pages on this thread so am not even going to try to catch up! Hope you're all doing OK though and the bumps are coming on nicely. 
And happy pancake day! :D Going to a pancake party tonight, although have to say am not convinced it works that well cos the pancake frying person has trouble keeping up with the stampede. xx


----------



## mrsholmes

thanks serina- its pretty new to me.I agree you look very pregnant probaby because u are:rofl:, ur kids look lush too

Kathy dont know what to say but more:hugs:

hey Gail hope your well and nice to see u.


Im going now going to try and do some college work:book:


----------



## ClaireyF

Hi Gail, how was your trip to Wales?

Serina, i think you make your self look pregnant, or atleast your husband does :rofl: also enjoy your scan later :D 

I keep forgetting its public forum aswell! although i can't imagine someone sitting there and reading through it all and remembering it!

Cath, i think i'm going to try a water birth and maybe gas, i really don't know though and will just go withthe flow. 

xx


----------



## massacubano

serina27 said:


> Kathy go get some sleep xxx

hmmm.. pondering it... just last time I was laying in bed for an hour... then got back up. I took a late nap, bet that was what made my internal clock a bit off... anyhow... nice being on UK time... maybe should move over there seems to be my time zone! :muaha:


----------



## Rosella

Hi Claire, Hi Cath,
I am well ta. Trip to Wales was fine ta - the Friday was a completely perfect sunny day. It's even better coming home because my OH misses me and I get the red carpet treatment! Bump is getting loads bigger now.
Cath - on the birth stuff I read a really good book on active birth - don't know if this is all standard stuff now - but I was completely convinced by it.


----------



## Jkelmum

Rosella we need a bump pic :)

Kathy house down road is for sale 4 bedroom be any good 4 u xx


----------



## Rosella

Serina, I'll see what i can do... :D
What mag are you in btw (apologies for not reading through and checking...) - I'll go to the shop at lunch and see if i can find it!


----------



## ClaireyF

yeah and Kathy theres a house at the end of my rosd but its only 2bed so would be a bit cramped for you :D xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Rosella said:


> Serina, I'll see what i can do... :D
> What mag are you in btw (apologies for not reading through and checking...) - I'll go to the shop at lunch and see if i can find it!

https://www.new-magazine.co.uk/home though the real life stories arnt online least u wil know which mag i mean x


----------



## Jkelmum

15 mins until taxi comes i have butterfly,s dont know why as baby as been kickin like mad tday


----------



## Rosella

Good luck Serina!
And thanks for the link. x


----------



## Cariad_bach

massacubano said:


> *Jue*: I wanted a response from you! I was too hoping I WAS NOT ALONE! Sadly I wish neither of us felt this way :(
> 
> Wonder how the mothers of like 18 kids feel.... do they feel anymore after 10? I have to ask my MIL when she comes to stay for a little bit if the red tape lets her come from Cuba (have to be 70+ years old to apply to come). Anyhow she had nine kids...sure she would know!


No hun your deffo not alone on this one ... maybe its the fact that were running round after all the other kids all the time that makes it harder (any excuse other than age :rofl: )
But no this one is 10x harder than the others were :(
(a few houses near me for sale to if you fancy it ;) )




mrsholmes said:


> anyone else thought of their bith plan, plain relief etc?

Easy for me (fingers crossed)

Home Birth ....TENS machine ...may have gas and air there but it didn't work last time (connections were broke so it kept leaking) so its not worth the hassle!



Serina not long now hun, enjoy it xxxx .. im off to Tesco in a mo to look for your mag :hugs:

Gail good to see you back hun, glad you had a good time, looking forwards to seeing the bump pic xxxx


----------



## Hunnyx10

good luck serina


----------



## bugalugs

Hiya everyone, sorry I haven't been on here often since I arrived back in Cyprus. I have missed loads and it would take me forever to read through all I have missed, sorry!
Anyway I had my second scan last week at 21+1 and baby seems fine which is great :)
I don't want to bore you to death but the last couple of days I have felt so depressed all I want to do is cry! I'm feeling sorry for myself which is dreadful, I know, I should count my blessings.
I think it's because it's rarely that mine & OH family or close friends ask me how i'm doing. My sis is due 6wks after me, which i'm pleased for them, ofcourse, but i'm scared I will just get overlooked now. 
Even when me and OH went out on sat night for a few hrs with a couple we know, they didn't even ask me once how i'm doing or what we got upto in the uk for our holiday or what we bought for the baby. They are expecting also and the conversation was just about them all night, for 3hrs! It got to me in the end.
I rarely hear from my dad, and my mum is unwell so it's hard sometimes. 
I guess i'm feeling lonely.

Hope you all have a nice day x


----------



## Cariad_bach

Aww Hayley hun :hugs: :hugs:
It isnt easy i know when you have pregnant family members, that is something i can relate to, my sis is having her first LO 2 weeks before im due and because ive done it sooo many times lol and its her first then thats all anyone talks about.
I dont mind most of the time but sometimes it gets me down ... it sounds like the couple you went out with were a bit selfish .. its terrible bad manners if nothing else :hissy:
Im sorry to hear about your mum to hun, hope shes better soon.
Im glad the scan went well tho hun :hugs:
If you want to moan then go ahead hun :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## ClaireyF

Hayley moan all you like!! A friend of mine is pregnant and i always ask how shes getting on etc and not once has she asked about me :( it makes me wonder why i bother!! i don't know if she just assumes because ours was planned that everything is just going well, hers was very much unplanned. i don't know... Hope your mum feels better soon hun. :hugs: xxx


----------



## mrsholmes

hey Hayley,

I dont know what to say:hugs:, my OH sister is pg and I think he maybe feeling alttle like you, dont feel bad its normal:hugs: if you feel lonely we are always here. Really glad your scan went well and wont be long and you'll have a LO:happydance:.

Jue/Claire- I was thinking just gasnair and poss water birth, but when people ask me inc mw's they think ive gone mad! all i hear are comment like ' say you dont know' and ' you can tell its your first' but I really dont know a epidural as the thought of messing with my spine freaks me out and I dont fancy being off my face on pethidine! 
Does it really hurt that much!?!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Cath NO it doesn't ...not unless there a prob.

If babies stuck or theres some other prob like your back to back etc then it will hurt more and you may need more help..

..if all is just, well 'normal' then Gas and Air will be fine ...and a water birth will help to.
It will hurt a bit ...maybe stings a better word, but all the women you hear of screaming etc .... well its the adrenaline that makes you do that not pain.

Im a wimp, very low pain threshold trust me and im looking forwards to it .... dont let people put you off, i dont know why some people find it funny to scare others ... its like when the kids are going for there injections and OH tells them it will hurt (idiot!)

You can change your mind anyway hun so you go ahead and plan for doing it the natural way and tell everyone else to stick it ;) xxxx


----------



## bugalugs

Thanks Jue :hugs: it is getting me down. Had a cry when I read your reply.
I think it's cos my dad isn't my blood father but is my sisters, he treats us both the same, she doesn't hear from him much either lol. 
We have said to each other we must stick together but our relationship has been strained lately, I don't know why. I don't hear from her often and I miss her.
Our mum has suffered from a mental illness the past 25 yrs so it gets difficult not having her around as such, but we're used to it, it's sad for her.
Thankyou for your support though it really means a lot to me xxx:hugs:


----------



## ClaireyF

i dont like the thought of epidural either and the thought of a c-sect freaked me out at first but now i'm feeling much calmer. Just wondered...if both DH and I were born by C sect...does that increase the chance that i have Josh by C sect? xx


----------



## mrsholmes

PMA from now on! i think I will go for the birth centre option too, rather than hospital if OH is with me ill be calmer!


----------



## Cariad_bach

mrsholmes said:


> PMA from now on! i think I will go for the birth centre option too, rather than hospital if OH is with me ill be calmer!


Good for you hun :hugs:


Claire No it doesn't as far as i know, a MW has Never asked me how i was born so if your parents experience had any bearing on your own surly they would ask you that :hugs:


Hayley hun were all here for you, it must be really hard with your mum :hugs:


----------



## bugalugs

Thanks guys for your kind words xxxx:hugs:

Claire maybe you are right, ours was planned also, dunno why I bother sometimes either lol xxx

I was going to opt for gas & air - and see how I get on! I don't like the thought of not being in control of the pushing lol. I just found out that my hospital has a birth pool, has anyone used one of these before?


----------



## ClaireyF

my cousin had a water birth with both her boys and found it 'easy' first one was in hospital and the second, she hired a pool and had a home birth. with her 2nd baby, mw arrived at 5.50 and she delivered at 6.20!! xx


----------



## bugalugs

ClaireyF said:


> my cousin had a water birth with both her boys and found it 'easy' first one was in hospital and the second, she hired a pool and had a home birth. with her 2nd baby, mw arrived at 5.50 and she delivered at 6.20!! xx

Really! Wow thats quick lol! Sounds great then having a water birth. I might ask the MW about it. It's hard to decide isn't it!


----------



## Rosella

Hi Hayley, wanted to send :hugs:

It's reassuring to hear what you say about birth Jue. I really want to avoid an epidural.


----------



## bugalugs

Thankyou Rosella, all :hugs: are gratefully received!! x

I too want to avoid an epidural, surely birth can't be that awful, no one would ever have more than one bubba! lol.


----------



## mrsholmes

same here, people would only have one if it was THAT bad! 

ive heard people hav had back problems for years after a epi and my hairdresser had one and air got in, caused some big problems although shes ok now


----------



## bugalugs

blimey, sounds awful! defo don't want an epi now!


----------



## ClaireyF

Serina, just wanna say what a great article it is in New :D hope your scan has gone well aswell :D xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Serina the article is great hun .... ive only scanned it because ive just walked back in but it looks fantastic (as do you hun xx) cant wait to see your scan pics xxxxxx



Cant help anyone re-waterbirths .... there my worst nightmare (i cant swim, i nearly drowned once and even in a bath/shower i cant stand to get my face wet) :blush:


----------



## bugalugs

crikey Jue! sounds awful! x

Serina we don't get that magazine over here! I won't see your article :hissy: 
hope your scan went well - looking forward to seeing the pics xx


----------



## bugalugs

I forgot to post my scan pics - i only put on these 2 as the others were of baby's crown for measeurements and spine etc. 
Does it look like the placenta in the second pic, along with babys foot? I cant tell lol.

Didn't get a full one of baby, couldn't tell the sex either, only babys feet!! I was so tempted to find out!!!!!! xxx


----------



## ClaireyF

awww cute pics Hayley :D xx


----------



## mrsholmes

lovely pics Hayley! any guesses what your having? like you new avater thingy too!

that sounds terrible Jue:hugs:

I cant stop eating, ive had to have a crisp sandwich before tea:blush: then im having pancakes! again!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Aww Hayley your LO is gorgeous hun :hugs:

Ive just had a few Pancakes ..not many tho, my kids got through 5 each! i had to cook 15 pancakes before i got any :hissy: :dohh:


----------



## mrsholmes

al my items on ebay sold. made about £48 which is ok, although it it horrible to think how much the clothes orginally cost me! never again I have learnt my lesson!


----------



## mrsholmes

oh no Jue! that must have been like torture!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Wow well done Cath thats not bad at all (and yer it was torture lol ... even worse i had 3 sticky gooey kids to clean up and a messy kitchen to sort to lol)


----------



## Jkelmum

Hi i am back scan went great will upload pics soon

BUT first omg I logged into facebook to get this ...
*
Dear Serina,

I am an Assistant Producer for Townhouse TV and I recently saw an article in New magazine which I believe you were in. I would really like to talk to you about a future programme we are putting together. As you may be aware, we cover a wide range of topics on our programmes and would be very interested in talking to you.*


----------



## bugalugs

I've not had any pancakes :hissy: I'm too scared to buy any flour, the last time we did it had bugs in it YUK!!!!!!

Well done for selling your stuff Cath, were they just clothes you didn't want anymore? I've a couple of outfits I might try and sell lol.

I dunno about the sex of my baby, can anyone see anything on my scan pics? I'm secretly hoping for a boy :blush:

Blimey Serina, ya gonna be famous! lol - I was on Trisha about 10yrs ago - my stepmum is addicted to bingo & we went on to talk about that - it was so funny, not one of these mad types like Jeremy Kyle or nuffink! It was called "women out of control" lol :rofl: My stepmum was the woman out of control - not me lol.


----------



## bugalugs

mrsholmes said:


> lovely pics Hayley! any guesses what your having? like you new avater thingy too!
> 
> that sounds terrible Jue:hugs:
> 
> I cant stop eating, ive had to have a crisp sandwich before tea:blush: then im having pancakes! again!

Thanks Cath - the photo is of the Amathus Hotel in Cyprus where I got married, it was brill :)

oh and I can't stop eating either, I really can't. I'm huge already - still got 18wks to go!!!!!!


----------



## ClaireyF

wow serina your a celebrity!!!! look forward to seeing your pics from the scan :D i'm just going to start on the pancakes now hehe xxx


----------



## mrsholmes

WOW serina! how exciting!!!!! are u gonna do it?!

ive made my pancakes all 8 of them, will have to zap them in the micro later as OH is working in bristol today and theres still no sign of him! 

Hayley- thats mad, was she that addicted to bingo then? im nearly 13 stone now that 2 stone heavier than my wedding:blush: 

Jue my kitchens like a bomb site and ive only cooked for me and oh!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Enjoy Claire hun xx

Hayley i thought it was only self raising flour that got those horrid little bugs in, didn't know plain flour got them to :(



WOW serina! are you going to talk to them and go for it hun?


----------



## Jkelmum

No idea will ring and see what they are about in morning 
https://i496.photobucket.com/albums/rr323/serina2008tags/Image4.png
Loads more in second tri and woohoo team pink


----------



## lilmomof3

hey ladies i needed to come and just let some stuff out i havent realy posted here in a bit i had my 24 week check up yesterday doc was on vacation till yesterday , any way my apt went ok baby is doing realy good . but i was a little upset about my apt the doc knows i have spd and how pain full it is and for the last month she has had me on a strong pain med that does work she gives me enough to get threw the month well yesterday was my day to get my refill so i asked her when i was there about geting it well she went to write it out and was writing it for the wrong med i told her she now has me on a diffrent one she said ok thats right but heres the thing helen ill give u 2 choices i can give u the pain med that u used to have which is vicodin at 90 pills for the month or give you the percocet ( which helps greatly to me ) at a lesser amount than i got last month i told her the percocet works alot better alot better i was not lying and id rather stay on that , plus iv had that for the last month and a half from her and last apt i had she told me i would be on the percocet for the last of my pg well then she was like ok ill give it to u this last time at 90 pills of the percocet which last month i got 120 pills to get by on i know a lot but in this pain it dont compare any thing to my pain so now i got 90 which is ok with me but then she said this is my last month i get them and next month im being switched to the vicodin at alot less pills for the month then 2 weeks after i get them im being cut off all together i told her the baby is getting bigger im a very tiny person and the bigger he gets the more pain im in i was not lying its the truth im so sore all the time every day she had mentiond to me well you dont work u stay home and u can rest but i have 3 kids and stuff to do here and i get pain from even sleeping so i dont know what to do i told her honestly im terrafied of the pain im getting and i dont even barrely move and i m in pain but she said this is what is being done so 4 weeks from now ill be having my strong meds taken away and put on a low dose pain pill and then none 2 weeks after. i know the health of my baby is very imptortant to me she told me in the begging even the meds will not hurt him in any way at all it will just make him a little coliky when he is born and for the sake of me not loosing my mind from a crying baby its best to not have the meds in me but how can i physicaly deal with the pain in my body as it is now i can barrely eat anything my pain gets so bad i can barrelly stand i dont leave my home unless its to a doc apt once a month i dont go shopping nothing i do go to physsical threapy once a week i just am sad i know its probebely stupid and i shouldnt be thinking of my feeling i should think of the baby but it hurts ladies i cry at night from the pain i take the pills very sparingly . i dont know what to do even the physicaly thearpist who sees me once a week told me that ill be in more pain the bigger he gets inside of me i dont know how to aproach the doctor about this the way it sounds is the last 6 weeks of my pg i will not have any pain relife at all untill after the baby is born sorry ladies i had to get this out it was realy bugging me she did also mention that if i measure exactly 28 weeks on my next apt that she is gunna wait even longer to give me another ultra sound to make sure the baby is growing ok because im so tiny the baby will be small she said and she was worried he would not grow very big and that if im on exact size for 28 weeks then in the middle of my 3rd tri she then will check him for normal size . thanks ladies i had to get it out and get your advice you are all so wonderfull thank you


----------



## mrsholmes

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:congrats serina!:cloud9: 

I think all flour gets them if it not sealed in a air tight container, cant remember what they are called tho! they are foul!:sick:


----------



## Hunnyx10

yay serina i'm a text buddy to a super star lol

yay for team pink too


----------



## Cariad_bach

Serina congrats hun, im sooo pleased for you. Shes gorgeous xxxxxx


Hi Helen, nice to see you hun. Im sorry to hear your still in so much pain hun. It sounds terrible especially if their thinking it will get worse as your LO gets bigger :( :hugs:

Cath their yuck arnt they :(


----------



## Jkelmum

:hugs: Helen xxx


----------



## mrsholmes

Nice to hear from u:hugs:I know its a terrible pain, dont know what else to say:hugs:


----------



## meldmac

Sorry to hear you're not well Helen. :hugs:

I'm exhausted today, haven't been sleeping well at all the last couple of nights. Been feeling really short of breath and can't seem to get comfortable. Hope tonight will be different, can't function at work with no sleep hardly for 3 nights :/ I don't know if it's because of the lack of sleep but I just haven't felt right today. Hopefully that's all it is. 

Glad to hear scan went well Serena! Grats on team pink. 

Sorry if I missed anyone I'm horrible at keeping up.


----------



## bugalugs

Nice to hear from you Helen, sorry you are in such pain:hugs:

Yeah thats right Cath & Jue, as the flour bags over here are the paper type there are always these brown bugs in the flour, both types too - gross!!!!!!
I can't find any that are sealed in boxes - never mind. The ready made mix sold out on camp within 2 seconds! They all seem to pannick buy - like at Christmas lol. Silly people.

It's a nightmare Meldmac, I struggle to sleep at the moment too!

Lovely scan pics of your little girl Serina x 

Ooh I want to know if I'm having a boy or a girl now! Can't see anything on my scan pics - can anyone else???


----------



## bugalugs

Could someone tell me how to get the Junebugs on my sig?

It's quite funny as my nickname is bug - i'm having a babybug :rofl:

My friend (you know the one who never asks how I am at all and just talks about herself) has had her baby, both are fine and doing well which is great news. I don't know if I should go and see her or not in hospital. My hubby said no - they won't come to see me. I just don't know anymore...I wish I wasn't even arsed about it *harumph*


----------



## Jkelmum

Go to edit siggy then click on the yellow moutain and delete the https thats there and paste this https://i496.photobucket.com/albums/rr323/serina2008tags/Junebugs.png then it will be there
I am sorry Hayley i cant see anything on your scan :( are u yellow by choice or cos baby had legs crossed ? ...maybe have a 4d scan ? thats why i did cos my baby was akward :rofl:
Got my consultant appt today at 9:40 so wont be on til lunch time xxx


----------



## LM2104

Hi all, hope your well.

Congratulation Serina, cute pics!! Have u got a name yet? U probably said but I missed it LOL!

Cath, the SPD was ok at the beginning of the week as I rested all weekend, went back to work tho and the pain is back. I'm still waiting for the hosp physio to call.

I'm going to the council again, taking my mum with me she'll know just what to say! Then I've got college, I'm gonna be exhausted!


----------



## Baci

Hi everyone,

Just a quick hello from me as it's toddler group time this morning. Hopefully it will be a lot quieter than it was last week!

Also have a consultant appointment this afternoon so will be a busy-ish day today. Am going to try and pick up a copy of New on the way to the hospital too!

Speak to you all later!

Carol xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Morning all....


Serina good luck with you appointment hun, hope all goes well xx

Hayley ...dont know what to day with your friend hun ... TBH i want to say stuff her dont go!
But then im a soft touch and i tend to think that this is her big moment and it would be nice to share it with her and, well not let anything spoil it.
I suppose it depends on how good of friends she is, its a hard one tho :(
As for your LO hun sorry i couldn't tell from the scan ... im really terrible at that tho!


Leanne good luck with the council hun, hope your mum can sort it for you xxx


Mel hun hope your ok ..are you still working to hard hun? maybe you need some time off to rest and recover xxx

Carol have a good morning, hopefully now all the kids are back at school your group should be a bit quieter lol, Hope all goes well with your appointment hun xxx

Hows everyone else today? Claire did your OH ever get your TV channels back?

Cath is your OH behaving himself now?

Kathy your quiet hun, is everything ok?


----------



## Hunnyx10

serina i read your article and i thought it was great, and you looked lovely..congrats again on being team pink yay


----------



## ClaireyF

Jue, i managed to get the channels back without DH help :D but ITV is still a bit iffy. He's noticed theres 2 aerials on our roof so is going to wire it up to the aerial that is attached to tv in our bedroom as that has the best signal...dont know if that makes sense. I had loads of pancakes for tea last night and got up 30mins earlier this morning to have the rest of the mix :D

Hope everyones ok today, its a beautiful day here, just wish i didnt have to be in work :( xx


----------



## Hunnyx10

glad you have the good weather, as its horrible and dull here, but at least it is dry lol

have a great day


----------



## Rosella

Hi everyone,
Just tried that June bugs pic link and photobucket say the image is no longer available! :( Serves me right for not being more on the case!

Serina, congrats on the TV people contacting you!! 
Sorry about the spd Helen, it sounds ghastly. 

Hope everyone is well. 
xx


----------



## mrsholmes

morning,

Not sure Gail how to get the june buygs thingy, i had trouble.

Not sure Hayley, I cant see anything but im sure theres a site on the net that u can post your pic and they can tell u?! cant remember the name tho.

Good luck with the doctors carol and serina!

hey Jue what u up to today?

try and get a early night leanne:hugs:

Claire- your lucky is well horrible here!

another boring day for me not moving at all, LO hasnt been moving much I really have to lay still and concentrate on it, and I think im having streching pains as im really uncomfortable


----------



## bugalugs

Thanks for looking guys, my hubby really doesn't want to know the sex of our bubs so probably a good thing we didn't see a hotdog or hamburger :rofl:

Thanks for the advice on my friend, Jue - we are going to go and see her when she comes home tomorrow anyway, I've got them a card. 
I'm a soft touch also - it's only cos she never ever asked how my wedding plans were going, even though they came to the wedding, they didn't get us a card! 
And she never once said I looked nice or the wedding was nice or nothing. She never asks how me & baby are getting on. So she isn't really much of a friend, her husband works with mine thats all. 
Maybe i'm just being over sensitive, but I too feel like saying stuff it.

I get SPD also - I have had it for 4 yrs even though this is my first baby lol. I have had physio for mine over the years when it gets bad - it's fab. Also the physio gave me excercises to do myself. I find lots of walking helps to stop the freezing up of my hips. But it's not nice!

It's a lovely day today in Cyprus, still a bit cold for my liking though. It's rained for the last 2wks so hopefully there won't be such a terrible water shortage this summer, fingers crossed!


----------



## ClaireyF

bugalugs said:


> Thanks for the advice on my friend, Jue - we are going to go and see her when she comes home tomorrow anyway, I've got them a card.
> I'm a soft touch also - it's only cos she never ever asked how my wedding plans were going, even though they came to the wedding, they didn't get us a card!
> And she never once said I looked nice or the wedding was nice or nothing. She never asks how me & baby are getting on. So she isn't really much of a friend, her husband works with mine thats all.
> Maybe i'm just being over sensitive, but I too feel like saying stuff it.

OMG do we have the same friend???? mine is exactly the same about the baby (she was due yesterday) and didnt get us a card for our wedding day either!!! xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Hayley your not being at all over sensitive hun ...shes obviously a selfish cow!
Maybe friends like that you can live without :hugs:

Cath im not doing much really hun, were away for the weekend this weekend at my sis's 16th and step dads 50th birthday joint party in Birmingham and i have loads of packing to sort ... were only away for one night but with my 3 kids plus my step son and all the party gear (shes dresses hair glitter etc) its becoming quite a challenge :roll:

Claire glad you got it sorted hun, we have to have a booster box in out loft for out signal to go through because it so weak lol.


Gail im not sure why the Bugs thing is saying that ..hang on i will look at it in a tick hang on ......


----------



## Cariad_bach

Gail copy this code below ...


https://i496.photobucket.com/albums/rr323/serina2008tags/Junebugs.png




Then go to the edit sig bit and press the little pic at the top of the text box your typing in with the mountains in .... it will bring up a box asking for the URL of the image,

Delete the "https://" that's already written in the little box and put in the code (above) that youve just copied and click od ... you will then have it in your sig ;)







Or just copy this below and put it directly in your edit sig box (but remove the 2 spaces first to make it turn into the pic, the spaces are after 'img' and before '/img' you just need to delete those spaces and when you click to save sig it will have turned into the piccie )


[img ]https://i496.photobucket.com/albums/rr323/serina2008tags/Junebugs.png[ /img]


----------



## ClaireyF

woohoo, ive managed to add the bugs now :D

Jue happy 25w now!! hasn't it flown since being viable :happydance: x


----------



## Baci

Hiya,

Back from toddler group and just catching up and grabbing some lunch before heading over to the hospital. The group was a lot lot quieter than last week thankfully.

Bump is being really uncomfortable and sore today. I'm assuming baby has changed position. Might mention it later on anyway. Will also ask about my dates as they still wont change them even though the 3 scans I've had baby has been nearly a week ahead. :hissy: 

Be back later!


----------



## bugalugs

Woohoo! I too have the June Bugs logo :happydance: thanks Jue! x

Mmmm, Claire I think we have the same 'friend' x :rofl:

Do you know girls I'm really struggling with choosing names for my babybug. We have such a long surname!

So far we have agreed on William or Oliver - and Megan or Constance (Connie for short)

But I also like Max, Leo, Zak, Madeline, Eleanor!

What dya think?


----------



## bugalugs

Hiya Baci, how annoying they won't change your due date! :hissy:


----------



## Jkelmum

:cry: Back from my consultant appt it was awful :cry: My bp was 83/129 i had plus 2 protien she insisted i go see a chest spelialst tday so having coffee and off i go she was awful i hated it told me i cant go away sunday:cry: and we hav to go day by day till delivery ! she made me appt for scan for 28 wks and said if u get that far :saywhat: She as basically stressed me out and scared the hell out of me :hissy:


----------



## Baci

Yeah, I'm not sure why. I've been seeing posts where other ladies have had scans and been put forward/back by just a few days.

Am slightly concerned as I'll probably have a c-section (going to discuss it this afternoon hopefully) so being nearly a week out will make a difference to the date they perform it. And I dont really want to risk going into labour beforehand. It was diffficult trying to have the epidural done between contractions when I had Violet!


----------



## Baci

:hugs: Serina


----------



## Hunnyx10

serina :hugs:really hope you still get to go away this weekend

baci hope you feel a little better now...


----------



## bugalugs

:hugs: serina & baci :hugs:


----------



## ClaireyF

Hayley, i like really traditional names so like William and Oliver, i also like Madeline but since Maddy went missing i've gone off that name...Not sure about Constance/Connie coz i know someone who is in their 80's with that name although i know that shouldnt make a difference... Is your babybug going to have any middle names at all? xx


----------



## ClaireyF

oh dear serina :hugs: we all have to try and have PMA, thinking of you.

Baci, i got put forward from 7th June to 6th June so don't see why they won't put you forward. xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Serina hun i was gutted for you when i got your text ... i hope that the Doc was over reacting or somthing and that the specialist is more positive and hopeful :hugs: fingers crossed hun xxx


Carol from what ive been led to believe MW's think there god ... but your due date is up to YOU.
As long as theres good reason for you to want it changed (which there deffo is) then it should be up to you to make that decision and know one else so INSIST on it being changed :hugs:
My LO has also changed position this last week and now hurts so i know how you feel hun xxxxx

Hayley are you having middle names hun?

I love William because its a family name in my family and it just sounds lovely ... Olivers nice to but my daughters fave film is Oliver (about a ginger kitten) so it makes me think if cats lol.


Megan and Connie are both really pretty names but i love Eleanor to (but she would end up Ellie!)



Claire thanks hun ...its going really quick now isnt it, not long till 3rd tri :hugs:


----------



## Rosella

Jue, thank you so much for sorting out the siggy for me! :D I think I have successfully done it...Will try and rearrange it more nicely when I have a bit more time...

Re the names list - I have always loved Megan, and would love to call my daughter that, only thing is it just doesn't work with my OH's surname - Tomlinson - no matter how many times i try to convince myself it's no go sadly...I also like Caitlin - doesn't work for the same reason! Oh, and i like Ellie as well.

Serina, sorry you're not well - I hope they look after you properly!:hugs: xx


----------



## ClaireyF

Gail, we were going to have Caitlin aswell :D i think that goes quite well with our surname 'Flemington' Long surnames are a pain in the arse trying to get names to fit in! my maiden name was Harris so that would have been much easier to match up.


----------



## Rosella

yeh, Flemington and Tomlinson are not million miles away with the three syllables and all!! :D. I agree Harris would be much easier. OH also really prefers traditional names - i've tried to make it all a little tiny bit more adventurous, but I think he has pretty much already decided!! We'll see... there's still time...


----------



## Hunnyx10

lol on surnames as mine is humphrey so longish too...but at the end of the day its your choice and it shouldn't matter if it doesn't roll off the tongue...our lil girl's name doesn't exactly roll 'Summer Rita Nicole Humphrey' but wanted the names we have chosen as respect to my mom {rita} and my step daughter {nicole}

good luck with what you choose


----------



## Rosella

:D well here's a few examples of what NOT to do!!:
https://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/7909561.stm
Don't know if you've seen this already...


----------



## Cariad_bach

Rosella said:


> yeh, Flemington and Tomlinson are not million miles away with the three syllables and all!! :D.

Our last names Hamilton ..also a 3 syllable name .. its hard getting names to fit :dohh:

Gail just had a look at that link .... Mary Christmas :rofl: Brill :rofl:

Hunny, Summer Rita Nicole Humphrey is lovely xxx


You can never win anyway ...

...Chloe hates her name coz its got Wee in it and she gets teased :roll:

Ryan gets called Potato by everyone (including me :blush: )

Katies; Doogle or The Dooge :blush:

They all (including my step son) have Lee as a middle name so Jamie will be Jamie Lee ... which is a female actress .. but its tough!! lol xxxxxxx


----------



## ClaireyF

lol love the 'soluble' typo there Jue :dohh: xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

ClaireyF said:


> lol love the 'soluble' typo there Jue :dohh: xx


PMSL thats spell checkers for you :rofl:


----------



## bugalugs

:rofl: that is really funny! what a shame for those people! :rofl:

Thanks guys, no we aren't having middle names although hubs parents want us to, but tough lol! If we do have one it'll be Thomas after grandad and Teresa after mum. 

Making baby's name even longer,
with our surname of Attwood-Wright :rofl::rofl:

mmm, just can't decide. 

Summer is a beautiful name by the way :)


----------



## ClaireyF

Hayley did you and DH double barrel your names together or was it just his surname? xx

Jue, i never noticed the spell checker thing before! xx


----------



## bugalugs

No it's just my DH's surname Claire, men eh!


----------



## Baci

Hi everyone,

Loving the bbc names article!

The hospital appointment went well. STILL wouldnt change my date! :dohh:

The consultant said as I had failed to progress after going into labour naturally rather than being induced with Violet, and that he is happy to do an elective should I want it. 

Said because of the dates issue he'd do it at 38 weeks (which would mean 1st/2nd June!). I'm 90% sure I'm going to go ahead with the elective now.

Also now need to be checked every 2 weeks now due to risk of pre-eclampsia.

Managed to pick up a copy of new. Will have a looksie later...


----------



## bugalugs

glad your appt went well for you Baci - even if they didn't change your date, grr lol x


----------



## ClaireyF

woohoo, glad appointment went well...just think 1st/2nd of June is only 90something days away!!! xxx


----------



## Jkelmum

Hi well i am back with a not very happy chest specialist he says i should never have been left on monday :grr: He as gave me steroids and antibiotics :cry: The mw is coming out everyday including 8:30 sunday to check my bp and wee...I have a scan at 28 wks plus steroid injections plus consultant appt the aim is to get me there then re-judge the situation ...the most stupid thing is i dont feel ill


----------



## ClaireyF

o dear serina :hugs: atleast they are monitoring you properly now though xx


----------



## Baci

:hugs: Serina.

Like Claire said, at least they are closely monitoring you now.

I hope the steriods and antibiotics start working for you soon!



Claire - wow, double figures! I didnt think about that!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Carol im glad you got something sorted .. not changing the due date but agreeing to change the elective to 38 weeks sounds like a good compromise ... not long for you to go now than ;)


Serina hun i hope the steroids and antibiotics work really quickly for you hun, like Claire said at least your being well looked after now hun ... sending loads of positive healing vibes your way hun xxx


Claire i have a spell checker on my Google toolbar :winkwink: id be lost without it lol ... only prob is it somtimes has a mind of its own and changes whole words to something completely diffrent :dohh:


----------



## Jkelmum

:hugs: Thanks girls i know ....I need to chill as mw comin tomorrow so if i stress about early delivery my bp will never lower ...If its lowerd by 8:30 sunday i can go away with strict instructions and a letter for any hospital i maybe admited to ....i dont wanna go now :cry: but cant let kids down and mil will spoil kids sure i will get rest down there ...I am very stressed and could do with a glass of wine to chill me out :blush: I wont tho


----------



## ClaireyF

Serina, if you fancy a glass of wine later then have one! i've had a few glasses during my pregnancy (obviously not on the same night!) hope everything goes well with MW, what time is she coming? xx


----------



## Jkelmum

ClaireyF said:


> Serina, if you fancy a glass of wine later then have one! i've had a few glasses during my pregnancy (obviously not on the same night!) hope everything goes well with MW, what time is she coming? xx

Ive had the odd glass but it wont mix with my meds


----------



## Jkelmum

MW here at 10am


----------



## ClaireyF

:dohh: forgot about your meds...atleast you remember :D xx


----------



## Jkelmum

:rofl: so i am good for sumat


----------



## ClaireyF

:rofl: x


----------



## Hunnyx10

:dohh::happydance::rofl: serina


----------



## LM2104

:cry: I've been arguing with OH all night... I'm so upset and confused I hate this.

I went to the council with my mum and they said they would pay a deposit on a privately rented place for me before the baby is born. I got home from college exhausted last nite and told OH and he said he doesnt want to move into a privately rented place! I thought I was doing the right thing by trying to find us somewhere to live but I got it thrown back in my face. :hissy:

Anyway cut a long story short we had an arguement in front of his mate and his mate left, so we've been arguing most of the night and I'm told I'm a psycho just like his ex!!

Now he wont even look me and if I say anything I just get a grunt as an answer. I dont know what I'm meant to do for the best :cry:

Sorry for the rant


----------



## Cariad_bach

Serina how are you this morning hun?

Leanne .... :hissy: OMG whats wrong with your OH?!!!
It sounds like a great result getting the council to pay a deposit for you on a private rent ... whats his problem with it?

And as for telling you your a a psycho just like his ex :devil::grr: thats not on at all.
Hope he spends the rest of the day groveling for forgiveness hun :hugs:


Is anyone doing anything fun today? ive got loads to do but i cant for the life of me remember what :dohh:


----------



## mrsholmes

morning all!

Just been catching up,

:hugs: serina, at least your getting proper montoring

Leanne- Id kill my OH, did he give a reason? Mine just ignores me when we argue it does my head in!

Carol- wow its not long really when u think about it!!:happydance:

Jue- enjoy your weekend, god help me when the LO comes I have to take loads just for myself for a night away!


----------



## Jkelmum

:hugs: Leanne your OH sounds like he is being a right **** :grr: Hope he grovels xxx

Today i am more postive ive gave my boss notice :happydance: i have tomorrow at work then 1 wk off then 2 wks then i am done until september :happydance:

The mw will be here in a hr fingers crossed bp is lower


----------



## ClaireyF

Leanne, i agree with Jue, your OH is out of order!! He should be treating you like a princess with all the work you been putting in studying for your future, sorting out your living arrangements AND growing your little bundle of joy.

Jue, I'm in work today :( but I'm off tomorrow :happydance: did you sort out what your wearing with your dress?

A lady in the office upstairs from me yesterday told me i didn't look pregnant from behind :happydance: that means i must have a waistline still...or maybe she was just being nice to me :dohh: 

Hope your feeling brighter today Cath and Serina :hugs: xx


----------



## mrsholmes

Im just a moany minne! 

My parents seen my status on fb yesterday and same down and took me out (im spoilt):rofl: We ended up going to ikea, got all my nursery stuff I bought:

cot
matress
toybox
wardrobe
changing station thing
tall boy
shelfs:happydance::happydance::happydance:

heres the links

https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/categories/departments/childrens_ikea/10392/ the cot

https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/categories/departments/childrens_ikea/10413/ the wardrobe etc

https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/categories/departments/childrens_ikea/10433-2/

toy box



It came to £541:blush: but we have never bought furniture for our spare room so I thought bugger it! plus we had £400 for our pram from my parents and cos I had a cheaper pram we had £200 left over


----------



## Baci

Hi everyone

Jue - are you all packed yet? I end up taking enough stuff when it's just the three of us so I cant imagine how much stuff you must need! Does you DH help? Mine just lets me do it so it's pot luck if he gets what he wants packed! I guess that's the chance he takes through not wanting to do it himself! I need to do some packing later.

Serina - hope your BP is lower today. I read new, the article is really good.

:hugs: Leanne. 

Cath - it's not far away at all really. I can't believe how fast February is going. It's March on Sunday!

I think Violet might be getting a cold (which means I probably will be too!). She's got a slight temperature and kept waking up last night. This morning she's sticking to me like glue and just wants to sit on my lap. Her Grandad and Grandma are coming to visit this afternoon too so I hope she is OK.


----------



## Baci

Wow Cath! You were busy yesterday! Lots of lovely stuff there.


----------



## mrsholmes

thanks Carol, going to decide on colour scheme today,

my oh ever helps packing its easier to do it myself!

btw the kicks im feeling are really soft, rather than hardlike they have been is this normal?


----------



## ClaireyF

Cath all that furniture is gorgeous :D when are you setting the nursery up? I think the light kicks are normal, it must be a change of position and kicks where we aren't as sensitive

My DH never packs his own things either and moans when i forget to pack somethings :dohh: he has to wear what is packed for him lol xx


----------



## mrsholmes

probably start on March 15th as we are busy the next two weekends, are u doing a nursery?

anyone heard from nat?

had words AGAIN with OH last night, he said he was going out in swansea with work to watch the rugby, and I just lost it! its every bloody weekend:hissy::hissy: I explained how I felt again and hes not going now:blush::blush:


----------



## Cariad_bach

Yay Claire last day in Triple figures :happydance: and you still have a waist lucky you!
Im make my OH gert everything he wants to take and put it on the bed ..i dont mind doing his packing but i wont be held responsible for forgotten stuff! :rofl:

Cath that stuffs gorgeous ...wow lucky you thats quite some shopping trip!


Serina congrats on handing in your notice hun .. not long now till no more work :hugs: fingers crossed for you BP hun xxx


Im getting there Carol thanks hun ... hope Violets ok hun (fingers crossed you dont get it to) ..have a nice afternoon hun xxx


Cath Nats been on Facebook, shes busy preparing for Evies birthday tomorow and her scan tomorow :)
Glad you managed to talk some sense into your OH hun xxxxx


----------



## ClaireyF

Well done Cath for putting your foot down!! we are doing a nursery but have to wait until MIL has been to stay, we think she's coming over Easter but not entirely sure yet...she's holding out until the baby is born but Paul has told her that we wont have a spare bed after Easter so no-one can stay...muahaha thats me putting my foot down!!

I spoke to Nats on FB couple of days ago and she's busy sorting out Evie's birthday which is tomorrow i think...and her scan is tomorrow too.

I'm one my last day of being in triple figures :happydance: i've started getting butterflies a bit now! xx


----------



## mrsholmes

these are my favourites: what to you all think?

https://www.vertbaudet.co.uk/baby-n...entId=V626&CompanyId=V&Path=2816/3063&source=

https://www.bambinodirect.co.uk/details3.asp/ProductID/470/sid/120/izzi-hideaway-bedding-bale.html not sure if this is a bit boyish it does say unisex

https://www.bambinodirect.co.uk/products.asp/SubCatID/113/lollipop-lane-out to-dry-collection.html

https://www.bambinodirect.co.uk/pro...lollipop-lane-rosie-posy-nursery-bedding.html


----------



## mrsholmes

thanks Jue/ Claire glad shes ok!

thats a great excuse of MIL not staying!


----------



## Baci

My favourites are the first set (but then I just love purple!) and the last one too!

This is what Violet has on her bed;

https://babyoka.co.uk/lollipop-lane-bedding-bale-bunny/p-75


----------



## Cariad_bach

LOL Claire snap :rofl: think we posted at the same time :rofl:


Cath i love the first one ...and the last one nice to ...

but i like girly girly stuff for little girl babies :cloud9:

The 2nd ones ok ...TBH i wouldn't buy the 3rd myself ...its what team yellow people have to get :rofl:

Are you planning on using the cot bumpers then?

Carol thats really cute hun xxxx


----------



## ClaireyF

lol i was just going to say snap Jue :rofl:

Cath i love the first one, i think its a cute girly set rather than OTT girly IYKWIM xx


----------



## Jkelmum

My bp is 125/85 so lower but not great she says ...I need to get packin now so i am relaxed and destresed when she comes tomorrow

Cath loads of lovely nursery stuff 

Jue when do u go away ? 

Carol hope lo gets better fast without passin it onto you xxx


----------



## mrsholmes

that set is lovely Carol

think the first is my fav as well! so think ill go for that!:happydance::happydance:

Undecided on cot bumpers?!! what does u think Jue?! my mother thinks U HAVE TO have them!? but I have read they trap hot air in?


----------



## Jkelmum

Cot bumpers are not advised for under 12 months


----------



## ClaireyF

Cath, i have got cot bumpers...i would have thought if they are unsafe then baby shops wouldnt sell them, maybe i'm being a bit naive there though ...x


----------



## mrsholmes

dont know what to do?! I only really want them for decoration:rofl:


----------



## Cariad_bach

ClaireyF said:


> Cath, i have got cot bumpers...i would have thought if they are unsafe then baby shops wouldn't sell them, maybe i'm being a bit naive there though ...x

The problem is the same with Quilts to ...you not ment to have or use them but they still sell them :hissy:
Its because some people say theres a risk ...but there isnt a proven risk.
One shop (might have been mothercare) stated that they continued to sell them for older babies (5 months etc) but not to old or babies can use them to help them climb out of the cot :dohh:


If your putting your LO at the bottom end of the cot so he/she cant snuggle under the covers then a bumper round the tops ok.

If your using a sleeping bag and putting baby at the top of a cot then a bumper is supposed to trap hot air in and if baby rolls and gets stuck at the side of the cot (which happens alot with wriggley babies ...one of mine was forever doing it) then they can possible suffocate on the bumper :(

I dont use them until baby is about 4 month when they can move more by themselves and get away from it if they need to.



They may bang them selves on the side of the cot but its better than them suffocating ...



...having said that i DO sleep with my LO's with me in my bed and always have done ....again theres mixed feelings as to weather thats safe or not ... i know alot of people that wouldn't dream of doing it.
I tend to fall asleep whilst breast feeding!

Its all down to personal opinion really :shrug:

Alot of people use them without any problems what so ever :hugs:




Serina happy packing hun ... its good that its down a bit :hugs:

Were not off till saturday morning (crack of dawn) but will be back Sunday night ..


...im dreading the packing for our summer holl ....Me OH out 3 kids, our stepson and a baby (jamie will be about 6 weeks when we go)
Its on a Haven park for a week ...were going to have to take sooo much stuff its unreal!!!


----------



## ClaireyF

Gosh Jue its going to be a big summer holiday this year!! where abouts do you go? xx


----------



## mrsholmes

summer holiday sounds fab! I dont think we will be going anywhere maybe a couple of days out round by me as theres pently of places to go.........a big different from magaluf and foam parties:rofl::rofl:

Btw we went to a haven park 2 years ago on the sun holidays in June time that was well cheap!

thanks Jue, I dont think Ill bother they are expensive anything! I will probably end up co-sleeping as it will be easier with BF does your OH sleep in bed as well?


----------



## ClaireyF

we are due to go away on holiday in Wales 4th July...thats only 4weeks after Josh is born! eek! xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

ClaireyF said:


> Gosh Jue its going to be a big summer holiday this year!! where abouts do you go? xx

Because we have to take so many kids etc we dont go far from home....just down to Haven Y Mor near Porthmadog, its only a hour and a half so if we forget something i can send OH back for it :rofl:
We'Ve been to other parks (like Mapplethorpe etc) but Haven Y mors really good compared with most.



Cath we collected those token things but because their so many of us and it was £9.99 each plus park fee's it would have cost a fortune :dohh:
Oooh i remember the days of going abroad and foam parties, seems like a lifetime ago :roll:

Oh doesn't sleep in the bed to because he works shifts and is away at night ... i suppose its one of the reasons i do it, 
With my first 2 he did (before shift work lol) but they were winter babies so i wasn't worried about them getting to hot ... we only have a little bed tho!


----------



## Cariad_bach

ClaireyF said:


> we are due to go away on holiday in Wales 4th July...thats only 4weeks after Josh is born! eek! xx


Oooh where are you off to? (4th July is Katies birthday :) )


----------



## Jkelmum

:hissy: I am throwin a paddy like my 2yr old:blush: I am so angry yet there isnt really a reason I just said to hubby everything is wrong nothin is going right with this holiday :hissy: His reply was we wont go then:cry: Not how can i help or anything !!! Ive just found that most of ethan,s going away tops i bought are in wash as hubby as been dressin him while ive been at work so need to wash b4 i pack we dont have anywhere near the amount of money we had hoped due to bills and here is me gettin all stressed knowin my BP wont go down on its own:cry:


Ok its safe to come out rant over:rofl:


----------



## ClaireyF

Oh god serina...sounds like full flown pregnancy hormones hun!! :hugs:

Jue we go to Tudweiliog near Nefyn so not that far from Portmadog :D i love going there for a day whilst on holiday. x


----------



## mrsholmes

men just dont think do they:hugs: men dont think the same as us I have to spell it out to my Oh


----------



## Cariad_bach

Oooh Serina i feel for you .. Id never let OH dress my lot tho .. id have to get stuff out ready the night before because he put there best stuff on for playing out in etc :hissy:
Hope your calmer now hun xxx:hugs:


----------



## Baci

:hugs: Serina. Sounds like you're going to need a holiday after this one!

I haven't even thought about a summer holiday yet. I think we might do something in September. I suspect it will be somewhere like Centerparcs or Butlins (preferably somewhere with lots for Violet to do!).

I had a cot bumper, but Violet never slept in her cot until she was older anyway (we also co-slept). I dont think I started using a quilt until she was over a year old.


----------



## mrsholmes

just ordered all my stuff..............gone a bit mad! never mind did it in a couple of orders as I had a few prom codes which was save £15 when u spend over £20 so take off the delivery its really £11 but thats still good!


----------



## ClaireyF

what have you ordered?? x


----------



## mrsholmes

al in that flowers range:blush:

sleeping bag
curtains
throw quilt thing (as there is going to be a sofa bed in the nursery)
2 white nappy boxes
light shade
toy thing for cot
2 fitted sheets
changing mat

I did a couple of orders and used a few different codes and saved £40 plus I got a 4 free gifts!?!:happydance:


----------



## ClaireyF

Wow thats going to be sooo exciting when that all arrives!!! i just ordered a grobag egg off amazon - bit boring compared to your list :D


----------



## JayleighAnn

Well ladies, I'm on team BLUE :D


----------



## ClaireyF

congratulations another baby boy :D xxx


----------



## mrsholmes

ClaireyF said:


> Wow thats going to be sooo exciting when that all arrives!!! i just ordered a grobag egg off amazon - bit boring compared to your list :D

lol I got one too, off Jazzy from here. worked it out saved £55 from using codes:happydance::happydance:

Juileleigh- hiya, nice to see you! team blue is well in the lead for june babies!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Cariad_bach

JayleighAnn said:


> Well ladies, I'm on team BLUE :D

Yay congrats on team blue hun xxx



Wow Cath thats quite some list .... its gorgeous stuff tho :cloud9:

I haven't bought anything for ages :(


----------



## Jkelmum

JayleighAnn congrats on team blue xxx

Cath bet u cant wait for it to come xxx


----------



## kittiekat

Hey just popping in to say hello all!! :hi::hi:

Serina read your article and it was great, have you spoken to the tv firm yet hun?

Cath those items you have bought and ordered are lush hun, I can't wait to finish work so I can go shopping :blush:

Jue, hope your trip goes well and you too serina.

Hayley sorry can't tell from the pics hun what sex might be

Hello nats hope the birthday party and scan go well tomorrow.

Jayleigh congrats on team blue!!

Claire hello hun......sorry forgetting what everyone has been talking about now lol.

I am due to finish at school by the end of march so will have a lot more time then, looking forward to it really. Although I get the feeling they are choosing not to re-new my contract there due to me being pregnant.......I will watch for an advert going out in april and then I will know for definite, buggers they are. I don't have many more lectures left to do either at Uni so we will be classing myself as on maternity leave by april :happydance:


----------



## mrsholmes

can they do that Kat? what are u going to do for work when u finish mat leave?


----------



## Hunnyx10

lovely stuff ladies...well i get my phil & Teds double buggy on saturday yay, and it was a bargain @ £255.00 brand new from ebay, i had to bid for it and i won :)
it comes with cosy toes and rain cover too
we are also biding on a brand new car seat & base too to go with the buggy

congrats on team blue

hope everyone has a great weekend if i dont get to chat
serina hun try and take it easy and enjoy your holiday and any one else thats going away this weekend


----------



## Hunnyx10

wow i just thought i will be viable on sunday :happydance:


----------



## mrsholmes

sounds lush Hunny! roll on sunday!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Jkelmum

Hunny happy viable day sunday ...i am viable saturday

Dont know if u have all seen facebook but my net is probably gunna be disconected as they have restricted my phoneline so guess the net is next i am useles cos they dont send a bill they just expect me to go online on 15th of each month and pay and i have forgotten so i am no skint and it will have to wait until 17th march :cry: 

So if i go suddenly all takecare i will be back soon xxx


----------



## mrsholmes

oh no! fingers crossed they wont:hugs: have u rang them? wont they let u miss a month?


----------



## Jkelmum

Nope they rang me tday i said i had completly forgot and had been ill she said if i couldnt pay tday they would restrict my service ...i am hopin its just phone as i dont use that much and have my mobile ....we get back on 9th but dont really have enough to pay it until 17th :( damn preggers brain hubby will go mad when he knows i didnt pay :cry:


----------



## ClaireyF

oh no serina...:hugs: nasty phone company, dont they realise your a superstar x


----------



## bugalugs

Mornin peeps,

Just poppin in today, hips are not good so not gonna sit at pc for too long (musn't search through ebay for hrs, musn't search through ebay for hrs)

I'm still waiting for my 8 boxes of baby goodies to be delivered, it takes about 3wks for things to get shipped out to Cyprus from the Uk - well it's been 3wks! 
Wish that mr.boat driver would hurry up! I want my Phil&Ted sport!!!!!!
and my travel cot!!!! and my car seat!!!!!! and all the other stuff we got from mothercare!!!!!!:happydance:
Also ordered a hipskop change bag and a babybouncer the other week, don't they know I'm waiting here!!!!!! grrrr!!!!!!

Other than that I'm feeling fat fat fat....it's NOT the yorkies.

Hope you all have a nice day! Speak soon :)

Love Hayleybug x


----------



## massacubano

congrats to the viable weekend for you two. :dance: 

I have been off in my own la la land... sick kids. Been loving the scrapblog website a bit too much ;)

Went to the zoo today and I could hardly walk... Plan on camping for the kids "holiday" and not sure what I will be able to do but lay on my cot all day... 

take care ladies.. check back in soon! X


----------



## ClaireyF

Hayley your post made me laugh! although do hope your hips aren't hurting you too much :hugs:

well....Im on double figures now :happydance: nerves have kicked in!!! I won't be on much, got to take my car to the garage and then tidy house ready for our visitors today that are staying the weekend :D xx

xx


----------



## Jkelmum

massacubano said:


> congrats to the viable weekend for you two. :dance:
> 
> I have been off in my own la la land... sick kids. *Been loving the scrapblog website a bit too much *
> Went to the zoo today and I could hardly walk... Plan on camping for the kids "holiday" and not sure what I will be able to do but lay on my cot all day...
> 
> take care ladies.. check back in soon! X

https://serinasdesignz.blogspot.com/ here is my website ive not done any new kits for months xx

Well net is still here but for how long i dunno ! I wouldnt mind but i only owe 35pound which isnt a lot just its wrong time just b4 we go away 

Kathy hope kids get better soon
Claire :happydance: 99 days
hayley hope the stuff comes fast and yiur hips get better :hugs:
Hunny your pram sounds lush


----------



## Baci

Hi everyone.

Had another bad night with Violet so I'm pretty tired again. Can't work out why she just wont settle and keeps waking up. She doesnt have a temperature or any other signs of a cold but is waking up crying (normally when she wakes up she just calls out mama and dada). I dont think she is teething either. I brought her into bed with me at about 3 this morning and she just spent the next 4 hours kicking me and fidgeting. :dohh:

Congrats Claire on reaching double figures! :happydance:

Also :happydance: to Serina and Hunny for viable this weekend. Oh and Hunny congrats on getting the P&T! I've still yet to double check it definitely wont fit in the car. I'll still have my fingers crossed until then.

Jue - have a great time at the party!

Hayley, I hope your stuff arrives soon! I'd be impatient having to wait 3 weeks too!

Cath, wow you did well with the nursery set there and using the vouchercodes!

massacubano, I hope your kids are better soon and hope you feel better soon too.

Sorry if I've missed anyone! Have a great weekend everybody!


----------



## mrsholmes

Morning everyone is up early!!

Serina, thats really bloody mean:hugs:, in work we support people who are hunderds in debt and they dont cut off!:hissy: normally we ring bt/virgin and explain they need the phone for health reason and offer to pay something like £5 and they normally expect it. You do have to be firm tho but Ive never know them as yet to cut people of for one month!:growlmad:
those designs re fab serina!
happy viable for tomorrow!:baby:

Hey Kathy hope rest does u good:hugs:

Claire double figures!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:who are your vistors? got anything planned?

Carol- :hugs: Violet was doing so well sleeping thro as well

Hayley- :happydance::happydance:bet you cant wait! is it expensive to ship things over!? what else have u got left to get?

is it today your leaving Jue?


----------



## ClaireyF

cath, my visitors are DH best man and his fiancee, we are really looking forward to them coming coz we only get to see them a few times a year, they live in exeter :D

going to do a bump pic now and see if ive grown. josh had a very quiet day yesterday so hoping hes more active today!! xx


----------



## mrsholmes

Sounds Nice, pity you cant have a drink tho!

I will prob do a bump pic this weekend 2! feel like I have grown!

Im sure they stop moving when we think about it! last night my stomach was moving about like mad!


----------



## ClaireyF

i'll treat myself and have a glass of wine with them :D i'm guessing that josh must just be in an awkward position so thats why hes not moving so much although when i lay on LHS i got a few kicks...he doesnt seem to like it when im like that! maybe hes upside down or something!! i better get dressed and take my naughty car back to the garage :( and maybe order cot on the way home :happydance: xx

bump pics added xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Upside down is good claire means he is head down which is best position xx


----------



## mrsholmes

lookin good claire, theres a def difference more rounded at the top


----------



## Cariad_bach

Yay Claire only 99 days to go :happydance: :happydance: will go and check out your pic in a mo, hope all goes ok with the car this time, Jamie is upsidedown too xxx

Good luck today Nats xx

Kathy sorry to hear the kids are still poorly hun, hope their better soon xxx

Aww carol sorry to hear Violets been up all night again, is she over excited about her birthday maybe?


----------



## Cariad_bach

bugalugs said:


> Other than that I'm feeling fat fat fat....it's NOT the yorkies.
> 
> x


Me to hun :hugs: :hugs: i have to keep reminding myself its only till June lol

Serina the blog looks good hun .... happy Viable day for tomorow hun xxx (is the MW comming again this morning to do your BP?)


----------



## mrsholmes

How do u know if they are up side down?!
i feel massive two! it doesn't help im always starving!


----------



## ClaireyF

i was wondering how you knew he was upside down, i was just guessing that Josh was laying across my tummy with head ti the LHS so he'd be upside down when i lie on LHS. my bump is always bigger on RHS so assumed his bum and legs are squished there.

Car sound much healthy now with anew peice of exhaust :happydance: so i dont have to drive DHs big car now xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Lol Cath im the same ...always hungry :dohh:

I know Jamies upside down because of how he feels...the pressure 'down there' now his heads there and the kicks and movements are higher now, all up at the top of my bump rather than at the bottom .. i think it was him turning that brought on my Braxton hicks and bad cramps!

Glad the cars better Claire hun xxxx


----------



## mrsholmes

glad the car is sorted claire!

I aways feel kicks the right side of my belly button, very rare are they high up.

Im going to b and q this afternoon gloss one coat paint is £5 from £13 odd!


----------



## bugalugs

mrsholmes said:


> Hayley- :happydance::happydance:bet you cant wait! is it expensive to ship things over!? what else have u got left to get?

Hey Cath, you are right - I can't wait! It's not expensive at all - well I don't think it is. Each box weighed from 9kg to 12.5kg - we had 8 of them! With insurance it cost us £117.00 altogether. 
When you think that we bought everything we need & got most of it in the sale at mothercare - bargain!

For example our Phil&Ted Sport is 700Euros over here - we paid £260 in the sale! The Graco travel cot is 199Euros here - we got it for £80

Boring info there for ya - but i'm so impatient to get it all here!!!!!

DH has just come in from haircut & getting weekly paper - also came in with a HUGE bag of pick n mix, know wonder I'm the size of a whale already!!!!! *munch munch*

xxxx


----------



## mrsholmes

that is good considering the distance its going! 

I love pix a mix esp the sugar ones!


----------



## Jkelmum

Back from hospital and my bp is down also my chest is clearer so i have permission to go :happydance: although i was going anyway :rofl: ...I have to take steroids until a wk monday when i go back to see specialst only downside althought bubs will grow perfectly in form but small for dates i am guessin she will aready be showin small for dates by my scan on 25th but small and healthy is better then a big baby and a very ill mummy ....xxx


----------



## Jkelmum

Oh my baby is laid straight across my belly x


----------



## mrsholmes

thats really good news serina:hugs:


----------



## Cariad_bach

Serina hun thats fantastic news :happydance: im really pleased for you hun xxxxxxx


Hayley im soooo jealous ... my OH went to the shop yesterday and didn't even think on to get me a chocolate bar or anything ... just got a newspaper :cry:

Cath enjoy B&Q .. we got some of that Dulux 10x tougher scrubable stuff the other week for there ...should have been £30 and was down to £15, bargain ...isnt paint really expensive tho now a days, especially if you want half decent stuff!

Well ive had a bath and washed my hair ... kids are all bathed, OH is off to Derby to get our stepson (i could do with a nap right now tho lol)

Got 62 nails to paint now :shock:
(in-case your wondering fingers and toes on both girls and my self and my son has his 2 big toes done just so he doesn't feel left out :roll: :rofl:


----------



## ClaireyF

:happydance: such good news serina!!! xx


----------



## ClaireyF

:rofl: Jue your family is mad lol!! Gosh, Derby is a long way for your OH to get his son!! x


----------



## Jkelmum

:happydance: A lady on freecycle is askin for baby stuff as her daughter as had a baby lastnight without knowin she was pregnant so they have nothing ....Hubby says she can have our moses basket which means i can have the swingin crib i wanted ...i also said i had boys clothes and a blue bouncer and shes said she would give me 30 pound for lot which is great as i didnt expect anything


----------



## Cariad_bach

ClaireyF said:


> :rofl: Jue your family is mad lol!! Gosh, Derby is a long way for your OH to get his son!! x


I agree on both counts :rofl:

Its not Derby Derby, its the outskirts, well Buxton, it takes him about 3 hours so its not to bad.

Hows the cleaning going hun?
What times Nats scan do you remember?

Aww Serina thats really nice of your OH, and you get to sell a few bits .. bonus! xxxx


----------



## ClaireyF

excellent serina! i have got some stuff off freecycle and got rid of som stuff on there too. 

Jue, cleaning is going very well :D downstairs is done but will need to do dusting after, just got to give bathroom once over and the spare bedroom. Paul will hoover stairs when he gets home, i don't do them anymore since i nearly fell down them whilst hoovering! If your hubby goes along A55 to buxton tell him to wave as he goes past Holywell lol, i'll be on the look out :rofl:

Can't remember what time Nats scan is...i text her this morning and got one back saying that Evie loves the bike she got for her birthday. i will update on here about scan if she doesn't do it herself but i think she'll probably add pics etc on FB xx


----------



## ClaireyF

Jue, where is all the action taking place this weekend? and when are you going? xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Lol i will tell him to wave hun (he does go down the 55) hes just called to say hes on his was home now, he said theres alot of roadworks on the 55 again!
Do you ever go in the 'OK Diner'?
Im hoping he will let us stop in there Sunday because the kids get to eat free lol.

The party's in Birmingham ... well its not really as my step dad keeps telling me "Its not Birmingham its the West midlands!!" ... but i think of it as Birmingham ... my mum went to live there when she met my step dad.

Anyway its a 3.5 hour drive so we have to set of at the crack of dawn tomorow morning (but i guess we will have to stop a few times on the way ... i cant go more than a hour without needing the loo :rofl:)
Then Sunday we have to take our stepson home first ...then drive home so its 5 hours in the car :(

You should take care with the hoover hun .. its backbreaking isnt it ... time to put your feet up now then :hugs:


----------



## bugalugs

eaten all my pic n mix - feel sick now:rofl:

Serina I'm glad you are feeling better and it's fantastic news about bubs, I hope you have a really nice time away x

Jue it sounds like the most wonderful 'mad' house at yours, I can't wait until my house is like that! Kids excited, nails to paint, stuff to pack! It's very quiet here lol. Oh - DH knows he should NEVER EVER come back from ANYWHERE without one of the following:

Twix
Yorkie
Sweets

Have a fab time! x

Claire well done with your cleaning, I started mine the other day but gave up when I got to the upstairs bit :rofl: have a fun weekend!! x

What are you upto this weekend Cath? I'm not doing anything, DH is on nights til sunday, it's poo x


----------



## Jkelmum

I cant wait until we get paid on 20th I get to go choose a nice white swinging crib and also lots of pink frilly bedding as when i had katie i was with a w**ker and he wouldnt let me spend *his* wages on things i wouldnt use much so most things was second hand or cheap and tacky its nice being able to afford some nice new bits and they will sell afterwards i just wanna spoil my last baby :blush:

Names I like lily rose , emily may , maddison but not sure of what middle name for that:cloud9: but hubby likes louise and lorraine :grr: i hate them both so this namin lark could take forever but plz remember those that i like and lets see if i get my own way :rofl:

Meant to be restin :rofl: as doc tried leavin housework ive done the room but wont hoover have paid jake for that as he as disco he is going to tonight ...kitchen needs doin but iam knakerd it can wait til kids in bed


----------



## ClaireyF

jue, where abouts is OK Diner? i have a feeling ive seen it but nt sure where! theres roadworks at holywell but they arent too bad at the mo but the ones at bodelwyddan were a nightmare for us last sat!

serina, i like the names lily and emily :D both girly and wont go out of fashion

hayley what a well trained husband you have! mine came home with a huge galaxy bar the other night yummy!! x


----------



## ClaireyF

Jue, i have realised where OK diner is (i have only driven past it twice a day for the past 2 years) :dohh: ...i have never been in there xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Serina my stepsons sister is called Lily rose .. its a really pretty name, you take it easy and rest hun xxx


Clare :rofl: how can you have not known where it was .. it can only be 15 mins from you and like you say you must go past it all the time ...
...they've build a Subway up there to but the Diner works out really cheep with the kids ...the milkshakes there are to die for!

Hayley .. yer its a mad house in the best possible way :cloud9: your DH sounds like a diamond hun xxxxx


----------



## ClaireyF

i'll have to call in there and get a milk shake one night after work. if we hadnt have had visitors this weekend you could have all called in for a panad :D xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Thanks hun .. will catch you next time, i doubt after all the driving and the late night their going to have tomorow my tribe will be in any fit state to meet people anyway :rofl:
You have to go and get a milkshake tho hun ... there yum xxxx


----------



## bugalugs

wanna milkshake now


----------



## ClaireyF

haha! so do i TBH but cant be bothered to go and get one from anywhere. Hayley whats the weather like over there at the moment? xx


----------



## LM2104

:smug: I've got milkshakes in the fridge!!

I had to rush from work to the docs today! i've been exhausted lately and I was sat at my desk and my hands started shaking and then I felt like my whole body was shaking and my chest felt all fluttery and my lips went all tingling.

OH (who grovelled and has been amazing since our arguement) came and got me and took me to docs who said I am run down due to stress and exhaustion and its my body's way of telling me to take it easy. So I'm off work until Thursday but was so scared!!

Jue I love the fact your son has to have his big toes painted :rofl:


----------



## ClaireyF

glad you OH has grovelled and that your doc has signed you off! enjoy the days off and relax xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Leanne hope u feel better soon xxx


----------



## Jkelmum

https://i496.photobucket.com/albums/rr323/serina2008tags/KC06874_l.jpgFound the perfect girly bouncer :happydance:


----------



## ClaireyF

that is so cute serina :D xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Nats been on facebook :happydance:


----------



## Jkelmum

oops and shes spyin this thread :rofl:


----------



## kittiekat

mrsholmes said:


> can they do that Kat? what are u going to do for work when u finish mat leave?

Unfortunantly they can Cath, cos my contract runs out 31st March and the school's budget isn't agreed offically until the first week of April. So they can cover themselves by saying they didn't know whether they would have enough money in the kitty kind of thing. :hissy: 

It is annoying but I am not going to stress too much as I am actually looking forward to the break, counselling high school kids can get very emotionally draining after a while :cry:

I am planning on taking all my mat leave as they still have to pay me that as I have been with them long enough etc and then will probably have enough work etc working at the University during the lectures and research. The school counselling was really more for an extra job and to help with my chartership as a 'chartered psychologist'. I figure I will be relunctant to go back to work anyway once Isabel is here so will just play it by ear with the hours I have at Uni etc. :blush:


----------



## mrsholmes

I know what u mean Kat, Im looking forward to a break as well!

Congrats to Nat just seen her FB pics:happydance:

Leanne glad u have some time off work!:hugs:

Enjoy your weekend Jue and Serina x

Love the bouncer serina, I had mine second hand from ebay!

Hayley- OH is watching the six nations tonight so im just nosing around here!:rofl: Tomorrow im being a bit of a greedy pig:rofl: lunch out with the girls as its one of theirs bithday and in te night we have a family party with another meal! sunday Im not moving all day!


----------



## mrsholmes

forgot to mention got my physio appointment on thursday 3pm, 2 weeks since refferal im pleased with that


----------



## meldmac

Feeling a bit blah so sorry if I sound a bit down. I feel a little like I don't belong anywhere sometimes. I don't really have any close close friends here, my hubby's great but it's just not the same as having a close girlfriend to talk to. I don't know I just feel like no matter what I do I seem to feel left out of things. Maybe it's the hormones right now. 

Sorry for the moan. :hissy:

Hope everyone is well.

Mel


----------



## BabeeAngel

meldmac,
i know exactly how you feel, I feel like this all the time, so alone and never seem to fit in.. The only people I know here are from work, so not really friends that i see anywhere else.
Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## bugalugs

hey you two, I feel like this alot of the time also. 
I live on an army base at the moment and there aren't many RAF wives that are my age (i'm 37) or that I have anything in common with. 
Hence the severe lack of mates!! :(
I hardly hear from my friends back home, think it's the old case of 'out of sight out of mind'......
But you aren't alone girls, I get lonely - my DH is fab & he does his best for me and I love him to bits, but he knows NOTHING about shoes & makeup!!!!!!!!
I've had a hard week, been feeling very 'left out' my only 'friend' on camp has just had a gorgeous little girl & she's getting all the attention, blah!!! lol.

ooh, I just had a text from my aunt, asking after me! not all bad eh! xxxx

oh and Claire - the weather's crap at the moment grrrrr - about 16 in the day, raining and thunder!!!!! whoop! whoop! it'll warm up soon though, yay x


----------



## mrsholmes

massive hugs girls:hugs::hugs: I know how u feel I moved away about 7 years ago cheltenham as my OH had a good job, but I was so lonely, my university friends had moved back home and it was just two.I hated it, ended up moving back to home neither of us had a job but I didnt care. I understand that not everyone can do that tho:hugs:

I have a couple of girl friends at home now but I dont see them during the week prob every other weekend, or maybe a sat afternoon tbh thats why I spend alot of time on here as its more girly company than just OH. 

Im normally online in the evenings if u ever want to talk xxx:hugs:


----------



## Jkelmum

:hugs: Girls 

I have my kids for company and thats about it sad eh ? Hubby seems to be always at work or asleep on the sofa :hissy:

I spent hours cleaning the livin room yesturday and it looks like a mess :cry: The kitchen is done the bathroom is done ...i hate leavin a messy house yet by time we get back it will be dusty :hissy:


----------



## meldmac

Thanks ladies, it helps heaps to know I have you here to moan too. 

Hope everyone is having a good day. The food I had yesterday came back to haunt me last night so I haven't slept well at all, indigestion all night and throwing up ugh. Feeling a bit better now. 

Take care!
Mel


----------



## Jkelmum

:wave: takecare cya soon taxi be here in a hr xxx


----------



## kittiekat

:hugs: Enjoy the break Serina :hugs:


----------



## ClaireyF

bye bye serina! have fun :D its gonna be quiet on here until your back :hugs: xx


----------



## happy mum

:hugs: missed you girls!!

so evie party was great . lots hard work making cakes etc etc!! but it was a success!! shes in garden with hubby and dylan asleep. so a quick helloo!!:hugs:

hope you've all been well, not going to even try catch up sorry doesn't mean i don't care just have a time restraint on bnb!!:rofl: i think instead of a total ban, i'll try no more than half hour a day!! if and when kids sleep, so as not to get too adicted again!! :rofl:

really hope your all ok!! XX
:hug:

so we're all about to go into 3rd tri!! the countdown starts!!:happydance:

i'm so glad i found out i'm having a baby girl!! so pleased . i couldn't stop crying!!:cry: and she looked so gorgeous in there!! can't wait to give her a cuddle. looks like i'll def go for my 37 week induction as measuring a week ahead already.:blush:
GTT 17th March, next scan 28 weeks on 19th march. and consultant.
my girls back so going now!! XX


----------



## ClaireyF

Nice to see you back Nats :hugs: glad evies party went well! how many were at her party? did you have it at your house or somewhere else? Just think if you have 37w induction...only 11w to go!!! and your in double figures too :happydance: xx


----------



## happy mum

ClaireyF said:


> Nice to see you back Nats :hugs: glad evies party went well! how many were at her party? did you have it at your house or somewhere else? Just think if you have 37w induction...only 11w to go!!! and your in double figures too :happydance: xx


i knowww soo exciting!!!

there were 14 evie's age and 6 under 1's plus parents. had it in village hall.
how you getting on???:hugs:


----------



## BabeeAngel

Meldmac- i just realized that you are in Canada too, where are you if you don't mind me asking?

Happymum- congrats on having another girl!


----------



## meldmac

I'm in Winnipeg, Manitoba, or Winterpeg like some people like to call it LOL.

Hi Nats glad to see you back! Grats again on team pink!!!

Well feeling better than yesterday thankfully, no indigestion yet, will be crossing fingers it stays away for a bit. How is everyone else? 

Serena hope your trip goes well!!! 

Take care
Mel


----------



## ClaireyF

Nats i'm fine, so jealous that your going to meet your little girl in only 11weeks!!! when will you be given your induction date? x


----------



## happy mum

ClaireyF said:


> Nats i'm fine, so jealous that your going to meet your little girl in only 11weeks!!! when will you be given your induction date? x

prob not till after 34 week scan so it'll be the week of 19th may i think! thats if i don't have her before, dylan was 36 weeks, so who knows?? x


----------



## Hunnyx10

aww girls dont feel bad about moaning about how bad your feeling, its only natural with all our hormones all over the place, just hope you feel better soon

well 24 weeks and now viable yay and i only have 14 weeks left till i hold my lil baby Summer :)

got my P&T yesterday and took it out today its so great to be able to push a buggy thats not heavy lol even with 2 in there

hope your all having a nice sunday


----------



## bugalugs

Hey girlies, how are you all today? 

I'm doing ok, went for a nice long walk yesterday with DH & dogs, he's off now for a couple of days then back on shift for 6 days, so I'll just be popping in while he's off - musn't get addicted either lol. 

I was 23wks yesterday, yay! I'm not too far behind you ladies that are nearly ready to go to 3rd tri! How exciting! Hasn't it just flown by!! I remember when I first found b&b at 5wks - seems ages ago now!

Hunny I'm waiting for my P&T to be delivered also! Hope it won't be too long now, we posted 8 massive boxes of baby goodies just over 3wks ago when we were in the uk on hols - where is it allllllll!!!!!!!!!! :rofl:

Babybug has been kicking alot and being a wriggly little bugsta, sometimes making me laugh out loud lol. DH felt a huge kick the other night for the first time, which was lovely for him - don't want him to feel left out.

Nats i'm glad Evie's party went well, sounds like they all had lots of fun & games! It really isn't long now until you meet your little girl is it!!! :)

I'm sooo looking forward to meeting my baby, I often wonder if I will have a boy or a girl!!!!????????????????

Speak soon girls, have a good day xxxx


----------



## ClaireyF

hello everyone :D what a gorgeous day here!! well...for the next few weeks Im in limbo land :happydance: i can't believe on staurday i will be in 3rd tri officially! i feel my bump has grown loads over the weekend...last night i was lay in bed and i could feel the baby shifting position on the outside for about a minute. i have never felt it from the outside beofre, its normally just kicks that i feel outside :D 

Hunny happy viable day for yesterday

Hayley, hope you have a nice few days with hubby :D and hope your stuff arrives soon!!

Hows everyone today? xx


----------



## Baci

Hi everyone, hope you all had a good weekend.

Am back from our weekend at Centerparcs and now feel like I need a rest! Violet has still been waking up crying in the night but I finally think I know what's wrong as she woke up last night sounding croaky with a bit of a cough. So I guess I was right in the first place. Strange as she hasnt had a temperature and has been fine during the day.

I think I might be catching it too! :hissy:

Violet got some nice pressies and some money towards her garden toys, so will have to start surfing and see what we're going to get her.

Having a bit of a "wobble" at the moment. I guess it's the hormones... :blush:


----------



## ClaireyF

:hugs: hope your 'wobble' doesnt last long and hope Violet gets better very soon! 

Jue, Hope you had a good weekend!

Cath, hows your SPD? xx


----------



## Baci

Thanks Claire!

Looks like it's pretty nice here too, so might wrap Violet up and take her for a stroll later.


----------



## ClaireyF

i hung my washing out this morning coz it looked so nice but its freezing!! maybe it will have warmed up a bit by now...i'm off work today so just gonna nip to the garden centre and get some seeds ready planting :D xxx


----------



## Baci

Nice! Have fun with the gardening!


----------



## kittiekat

Its gone very quiet on here lol! I was expecting to have to read loads of pages to catch up but only need to read 2!

Hope everyone is ok....


----------



## Cariad_bach

Hiya everyone ...

:blush: ok dont hate me but ive not had time to catch up properly yet!
Ive spent all day editing and messing with photos and camcorder footage from the weekend,
now OH has just gone to work and ive got 5 mins before i have to get sorted to go and get the kids from school so will read all the weekends news properly then ... promis ;)

Hunny happy viable day for yesterday hun :hugs:

Carol i hope Violet's feeling a bit better soon hun, did she enjoy her birthday and everything?

Nats hiya hun ... sounds like Evie had a fantastic time xxx

Hayley hope you have a nice few days with your OH hun, glad he/shes kicking loads xxxx

Hiya Kat hows things with you? hows your foster daughter now?

Twyla hows things hun? Mel how are you? xxx

Claire did you see me waving yesterday? lol ... hows things hun, did you have a good weekend?


Cath how are you feeling now hun? are you better?

Serina hun when are you/were you back hun? hows your weekend been?


...Edit to add... ok think ive caught up now lol ... Serina got your text but cant reply for some reason, will keep trying xxxxx


----------



## ClaireyF

Gosh Jue, you say you dont have time to read everything but i dont think you've forgotton one person on your message! What a memory you have!!

I saw you waving as you went past and we all waved back :D We had a lovely weekend, weather wasnt great on Saturday so we ended up going to the Mountain Zoo at Colwyn Bay..not the best time of year to go because all the animals were sleepy and hiding but we had a good day xx


----------



## Baci

Cariad_bach said:


> Carol i hope Violet's feeling a bit better soon hun, did she enjoy her birthday and everything?

Hi Jue and thanks, sounds like you've been busy today! Lovely photos too!

Violet enjoyed her birthday and spent most of it running around! I think her favourite pressie turned out to be the Connect 4 too! My brother bought her an Elmo Live and I'm not sure who played with it more - Violet or the adults! I think Violet was slightly scared of it.


We definitely both have colds now. I'm sneezing, coughing and have a sore throat. Here's hoping it doesnt last too long.

It's been quiet on here today!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Claire we took the kids there a couple of months ago (got in free with the Tescos vouchers ;) ) is a nice place to go isn't it (altho ive never tried this time of year)
Glad you had a fun weekend... i was thinking of you when we were sat in the OK Diner drinking milkshakes xx


Carol it sounds like she had a great time, hope you both get over your colds soon tho ... this flaming weather doesnt help does it, hot one min then cold and raining the next :( .......... roll on summer :)


----------



## bugalugs

Hey guys sounds like you have all had fab weekends :happydance:


----------



## mrsholmes

god I was expecting 10 odd pages to carch up on!

thanks claire- its back after one day at work:hissy: not as bad but not great either! got my return to work in the morning so will dicuss my opitions then..........i cant work full time its too much

gldad everyone enjoyed their weekend!

Nice to see u back Nat

Carol- get well soon:hugs:

Jue- did u enjoy?! 

wont be on mch this week as im back in bloody work and have alot of nvq work to do by thursday boo hoo!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Hi Cath hun, nice to see you ... so your back at work now are you :( hows your SPD? ... is that what you meant by "its back" hope not hun.
Sounds like your in for another stressful week.

I had a great time thanks .. more importantly the rugrats had a fantastic time,
It was great to see my other sis (the pregnant one) shes looking fantastic ... we kept trying to hug but with both of us having Bumps it was a bit difficult :rofl:


----------



## mrsholmes

I bet it will be nice for your LO to have a cousin the same age!

I was just uncomfortable most of the day, then the proper pain set in around 3...........going to stick the week out to see how it goes and see how the physio is on thursday and go from there


----------



## BabeeAngel

i'm doing pretty good, thanks Jue...
just working away hoping the weeks will go by faster!

i can't wait to see which one of us will have our baby first! lol


----------



## happy mum

Hi everyone!!
unlike jue i have a useless memory!!! but i ditto what jue says!! ha ha!!! XXXX

hope work goes well cath!!
mw appointment went well yest, my bp seems to be stable about 130/85 so thats not too bad. bump only measured 28 this week ... i shrunk!! she said just in diff position, growing well! we were chatting about when the earliest safe time to have baby is and be home within a couple of days, she recconed 34 weeks, so thats my new target obviously want to get to 37 but if it is before just thinking 34 as a breath easy time!! i'm obsessed with this baby coming early, i just don't feel very secure down there iykwim??

hugs to everyone. XX


----------



## Cariad_bach

Cath hun i know your not keen on missing work but take it easy hun :hugs:

Twyla im glad your doing ok hun .. how your puppy doing?
I know what you mean about seeing who pops first .... looks like its going to be you or Nats lol. It wont be me .... out of 3 kids 2 were born the day before their due date and one on the due date so the earliest i will be is the 9th lol



Nats hun its good news about your BP hun ... i really hope you get to 37 weeks hun but it sounds like youd be ok at 34 weeks ... wow 34 weeks would be about the 26th April wouldn't it, thats less then 9 weeks away! ( i think lol) so its not long hun until you can relax and breath easy :hugs:


----------



## ClaireyF

Wow Nats, your not gonna be a June Mum anymore if you pop early!!! you need to keep your legs shut! Good news about your BP though :hugs: xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Morning Claire hun :hugs: what are you up to today?


----------



## ClaireyF

urgh im having pointless training! so so bored! Josh is kicking me like mad so he must be bored too!

Jue what are you upto today? xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Lol at least Josh is giving you something to think about!


Its shopping day for us :happydance: i have a thing about custard slices at the mo so i cant wait to go and buy some :happydance:


----------



## Baci

Morning everyone!

Cold is getting worse :hissy: could do with loads more sleep but that's not going to happen! Apart from her croaking/coughing occasionally, Violet doesnt seem to let it be bothering her and is running around the lounge as usual!

Have fun shopping Jue, hmm, custard slices sound yum! 

Cath, I hope the physio helps sort out the SPD.

Glad your BP is stable Nat. I hope your LO stays put to at least 34 weeks.

Claire, hope you don't get too bored!


----------



## ClaireyF

:hugs: Carol hope your cold doesn't get too much worse

Jue, i wish i was having a shopping day!

My office is going out for a meal at 12.30, one of the staff is leaving :happydance: lol i am so starving...hope we go somewhere nice!! last time we went to an all you can eat chinese buffet...i hate chinese :hissy: xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Aww Carol hugs hun .. hopefully you will be on the mend soon ..its good that Violet doesn't seem to be struggling to much :hugs:

Claire enjoy your dinner hun ... makes up for a boring day doesn't it xxxx


----------



## amber20

Just wanted to say good morning everyone! how is everyone? I'm doing good been busy with 2 of my boys in wrestling. I feel like i'm never home anymore. lol


----------



## ClaireyF

Amber how old are your boys?

My dinner was very tasty...i'm stuffed!! we didnt go to the chinese place we went somewhere posh! I had Pea and Feta starter (looked like camembert), then had chicken spaghetti which had loads or chiles in and my lips were burning and for pudding i had a caramel waffle with Ice cream all washed down with a glass of coke...Josh is going loopy now!! i could fall asleep now! my trousers are so tight, luckily i'm still in my non-maternity trousers but the button feels like its going to pop xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

ClaireyF said:


> Amber how old are your boys?
> 
> My dinner was very tasty...i'm stuffed!! we didnt go to the chinese place we went somewhere posh! I had Pea and Feta starter (looked like camembert), then had chicken spaghetti which had loads or chiles in and my lips were burning and for pudding i had a caramel waffle with Ice cream all washed down with a glass of coke...Josh is going loopy now!! i could fall asleep now! my trousers are so tight, *luckily i'm still in my non-maternity trousers* but the button feels like its going to pop xx


OMG are you kidding me .... i think im growing out of my maternity stuff :rofl:

Dinner sounds lovely tho :)

Hi Amber good to hear from you hun xxx


----------



## ClaireyF

haha, i don't own any maternity trousers becuase i resent paying £60+ for them to be long enough, my work trousers shoudl hopefully last me coz i bought a size bigger but at home i live in Yoga trousers which are stretching with me :D Maybe in a couple of weeks i'll get some 3/4 length maternity trousers coz it won't matter about the length then :D xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

I know what you mean, i picked up jeans off Ebay ..... then when summer comes i can cut them off and turn them into shorts :rofl: so i will get plenty of wear out of them ... its easier when you dont work tho!
How many weeks till you leave work then hun? ... you should have another countdown ticker ;)


----------



## ClaireyF

i have 11w3d left at work :D but have got a few days off in between now and then! i got a weeks hols in 11days time so i can't wait for that!! i will have to look out for a ticker, have you seen any? xx


----------



## Baci

Hmm, that lunch sounds fab Claire!

Lucky you still being in normal trousers. Although admittedly I dont have a problem with leg length as I'm 5ft6. I picked up some pairs of maternity Jeans from Peacocks and like Jue, being at home makes it a bit easier as I dont need work clothes. I'm still wearing Primark stretchy tops at the moment too. Not sure what I'll do when the weather gets warmer though!

Hi Amber :wave:


----------



## ClaireyF

i only have one maternity top and its one from mothercare that says 'does my bump look big in this' all my other tops that i'm wearing are just a bit looser so still fit fine but i'm not the size if a house yet :D xx


----------



## happy mum

OMG!!! seriosly clare in normal trousers???? i was in maternity week 12!!! but i guess like jue i'm pre stretched!!, my belly is huge!! so is it new bump pis all round for third tri??


----------



## ClaireyF

i can't fit in my jeans and couldnt from about 16w but am still in my work trousers :D I'm sure next time around when i'm pre stretched i'll have that problem :D maybe i will do a bump pic on Sat when i officially move over :happydance: xxx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Yay Nats good idea new bump pics are needed :happydance:

Claire is it your MW appointment Thursday? are you going to ask about the healthy eating grant thingie?


----------



## Baci

I mentioned that at my last appointment. I can see me having a hard time getting the form as the midwife said she didnt have any. :hissy:


----------



## ClaireyF

yep i will ask her about that!! i had forgotton lol, i will write it down and put it in my notes. remind me before Thurs lunchtime Jue, your memory is much better than mine!!! They should start paying out the money in about a months time shouldnt they xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Carol from what ive read on here in the diffrent sections people over the last week or so have just started getting hold of them so hopefully next time you see her she will have one for you.

Yer Claire i think its April they start to pay it out but because of the back-log it will probably be June before we get it :roll:


----------



## Baci

I hope so, the MW just suggested trying the hospital. Very useful eh? :dohh:


----------



## ClaireyF

i dont mind when i get the grant, i just want to get it at some point! i am bidding on an I love my bear dresser on ebay...fingers crossed i win it! DH doesn't think it will fit in our room/nursery...Im sure it will!! xx


----------



## Baci

Good luck with the bidding!

I dont mind when they pay the grant, just dont fancy having to chase around trying to get the form in the first place!


----------



## happy mum

Hey girls,
Good luck in getting the forms!! i'm on weeeklys withh mw and she still hasn't got forms!!, i 'm hoping if she doesn't when i se consultant on 19th he'll have some?? who knows.
well we had terrible night with dylan, up hourly crying, threw up at 2am all over me so had to get shower. i think its just a cold but hes such a boy about it!! evie had it a couple days ago ended up taking her to out of hours at hosp as couldn't get her temp to drop below 39.5 so was panicing, but shes ok, just a nasty cold i think? that or virus, seems to cover everything!! lol, poor dh up at 5am every morning milking too so hes really knackered. looks like we'll be in bed at 7.30 with kids tonight!!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Aww Nats poor dylan hope hes over it quickly .. yer it will be early nights all round in your house!

Claire how did the bidding go?

Carol your MW sounds as helpful as mine lol.

Does anyone know when Serinas back? im not sure if she went for a week or long weekend.

Cath hun how are you feeling today?



Well its Birthday day in my family .... my little sisters 16 today, my step dad is 50 today and my dad is 64 today!
How weird is it that they all have there birthday on the same day lol :headspin:


----------



## ClaireyF

oh dear Nats :hugs: sounds like fun fun fun in your house at the moment!!

Jue, i won the I love my bear changing unit :happydance: i got it for £62...they sell them for £149 (i think) on babies r us. only problem is that its in Weston Super Mare near Bristol so can only collect it at Easter when we go down to my MIL. The lady off ebay was happy about that coz i thought i better email her before i bid.

Whats everyone up to today?

After my huge meal at lunch time i never had any tea last night but then was starving at midnight lol!

Carol, hope your feeling a bit better 

I think Serina has gone for a week...but i could be wrong
xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Yay congrats Claire :happydance: thats great ... its a long way to go tho! ... you planning on going to see your MIL then are you? your a better person than me hun xxx :hugs:


Im not doing anything today i dont think :( housework i suppose :dohh: and eat ...eating seems to be my main hobby at the mo :rofl:

What are you up to hun?


----------



## ClaireyF

yes we are going to see MIL...its either that or she comes up to us...atleast its only a couple of days if we go there, last time she came to us she stayed for 2weeks!!! it was just after my MC and she was so insensitive i went mad at her! it was only a about 3 or 4 weeks after MC and she was going on about how it would be nice if there was a new baby in the family ](*,)

Housework...thats something i'm putting off until the weekend. i'm out for tea tonight with my friend to a carvery near her thats £3.50...we have one near us and its so so tasty mmmmm Josh is gonna be having a good time again :D

At the end of this month i can start decorating the nursery :happydance: i am sooo excited, can't wait to get all Josh's things out xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

I tell you what hun i cant believe your still speaking to you MIL .. you must have the patients of a saint!
I dont have alot to do with mine ... shes never done anything to me really.. i was just never 'as good as Karen' (karens OH's ex)
Then i dragged my poor OH all the way to wales where she couldn't see us every day :muaha:


Bet you cant wait to start decorating .. im missing out on that again ... i have a girls room and a boys room so Jamie will be in with me until he's 6 months then he will be in the boys room (which is flipping Liverpool football club themed :roll:)
It was the same with my last LO Katie, i already had a pretty pink girls room for her to go in to.

I hope your going to take before - during - and after piccies for us to see ;)


----------



## ClaireyF

lol you evil woman dragging your DH away to nasty wales...exactly what i did too :D Paul moved from Exeter upto just outside Chester to be with me. 

I will take pictures of the room, it looks so small at the moment because we have a double bed, huge fitted wardrobe and chest of drawers on the room, its gonna look much bigger when we get the bed out of there! but then again it will be full of baby things! i'm surprised that our ceiling hasnt given in yet with the weight of all the things in the loft

xx


----------



## Baci

Morning everyone.

We both still have colds so having to give toddler group a miss this morning. Apart from feeling ill, I dont think it's fair to take our germs there to share either. Looks like DH has also got it now too. Violet was up at 5 this morning, then fell asleep on my lap at 8!

Nat - hope Dylan gets better soon.

Congrats on winning the dresser Claire. You'll definately have to post pictures of your nursery. I have a room for bump but it's just going to be a case of removing the spare bed and putting up the cot. We're renting so we cant paint or change anything :cry:

Jue - wow, three birthdays on the same day! I wonder what the odds are of that!

Edited cos I'm stooopid. Sorry Nat!


----------



## ClaireyF

its a shame you can't paint or anything but atleast you can still make it look nice by curtains and bits and peices :D its nice that Violet and bump will have their own rooms, we only have a 2 bedroom house, i wish when we were looking to buy a house 2years ago we'd thought about our future a bit more and looked at 3bedrooms. Oh dear if Carol, i hope your DH doesnt get the dreaded man flu...if he's anything like my DH then it will be the worse thing EVER!! xx


----------



## Baci

ClaireyF said:


> its a shame you can't paint or anything but atleast you can still make it look nice by curtains and bits and peices :D its nice that Violet and bump will have their own rooms, we only have a 2 bedroom house, i wish when we were looking to buy a house 2years ago we'd thought about our future a bit more and looked at 3bedrooms. Oh dear if Carol, i hope your DH doesnt get the dreaded man flu...if he's anything like my DH then it will be the worse thing EVER!! xx

I think it may be too late Claire - he's heading towards man flu! Saying that, he did go into work today.

We have a two bedroom flat which we tried to sell last year and are now renting out instead and we're now renting a bigger house ourselves. It's great to have a bigger place but it's a pain we cant decorate. All the walls, carpets and blinds are cream, so it's really hard to put some colour into the room apart from a rug and bedding etc.


----------



## ClaireyF

Gosh, atleast you've managed to rent out your flat! i bet everything is so expensive in London, i was watching a programme last night on TV and the house/flat prices are ridiculous compared to N. Wales! it seems for the price of a tiny flat in London you could buy a mansion up here (OK that might be a bit exaggerated!) but its like a different world! xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Its not a exaggeration Claire.... on Anglesey my dream dream house ( new build or Victorian, 6-7 bedrooms, massive kitchen, set in a acre or more of land, out-buildings, separate annex etc etc etc) costs about half a million depending on which bit of Anglesey .... from what ive seen you'd struggle to get a 2 bed house for that in parts of London!

Carol hope your DH can struggle through his man flu poor thing!! :hugs:


----------



## happy mum

Baci said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> We both still have colds so having to give toddler group a miss this morning. Apart from feeling ill, I dont think it's fair to take our germs there to share either. Looks like DH has also got it now too. Violet was up at 5 this morning, then fell asleep on my lap at 8!
> 
> Nat - hope Ethan gets better soon.
> 
> Congrats on winning the dresser Claire. You'll definately have to post pictures of your nursery. I have a room for bump but it's just going to be a case of removing the spare bed and putting up the cot. We're renting so we cant paint or change anything :cry:
> 
> Jue - wow, three birthdays on the same day! I wonder what the odds are of that!


Ethan is serinas boy!!:rofl:
mines Dylan!! hes been asleep since 10am!! BIG sleep!! pity evie won't sleep too, but shes having a chill with balamory now!!

my kids always up early rubbish isn't it!! don't they know were pg and want to lie in!!

Clare you're having a great ime all these meals out.... jealous!! i so hate cooking at the mo!!

Jue your pics are great from party!! like the one this am on fb of kids in bed, you def need abigger bed!!:rofl:
so Jue i'm starting o think about birth, the mw said the 3rd baby can be v unpredictable, how was your 3rd birth?? both my 2 started with waters breaking, but thinking if they don't???.... am i gonna know when its for real?? the mw said loys 3rd time mums are in and out with false labour as they think its happening then it isn't...... did this happen to you??


----------



## Baci

happy mum said:


> Ethan is serinas boy!!:rofl:
> mines Dylan!! hes been asleep since 10am!! BIG sleep!! pity evie won't sleep too, but shes having a chill with balamory now!!
> 
> my kids always up early rubbish isn't it!! don't they know were pg and want to lie in!!

So sorry Nat - darn pregnancy brain! My memory is going! Wow - that is a long sleep. Violet slept from 8 til 9.30 this morning, so I dont hold out much hope of her having her lunchtime nap now!


----------



## happy mum

Baci said:


> happy mum said:
> 
> 
> Ethan is serinas boy!!:rofl:
> mines Dylan!! hes been asleep since 10am!! BIG sleep!! pity evie won't sleep too, but shes having a chill with balamory now!!
> 
> my kids always up early rubbish isn't it!! don't they know were pg and want to lie in!!
> 
> So sorry Nat - darn pregnancy brain! My memory is going!Click to expand...

No worries i read this link and by time i click reply i can't remember what anyone said... then worry you all think i'm being rude if don't mention anyones probs, so no worries i have no brain atm!!!:rofl:


----------



## ClaireyF

what??? i thought our waters broke before labour started...i thought i was the give away!! o god...how am i going to know when its happening??? xxx


----------



## Baci

I know what you mean. I try to reply to everyone but worry that I've missed something. Now I'll be checking to make sure I've got the right names! I'm sure I used to have a good memory! :dohh:

How do you do it Jue?


----------



## happy mum

ClaireyF said:


> what??? i thought our waters broke before labour started...i thought i was the give away!! o god...how am i going to know when its happening??? xxx

Exactly this is what i'm thinking!! 
some peoples babys are born still in water sack!!! i think its only 10 % labours start with waters breaking.... so prob won't start that way!! first labours usually have a lot of pre labour. clare read some birth stories!!! but they rae all so different. i have a feeling this ones going to take days again like my first!! even with waters breaking first, i wasn't in established labour till 2 days later!! contractions kept starting then stopping, so anoying!!


----------



## Baci

ClaireyF said:


> what??? i thought our waters broke before labour started...i thought i was the give away!! o god...how am i going to know when its happening??? xxx

Not that I'm an expert, but I dont think your waters always break before labour starts. Although mine did and contractions followed a few hours later. I think your antenatal classes will probably cover that (mine did).


----------



## happy mum

Baci said:


> I know what you mean. I try to reply to everyone but worry that I've missed something. Now I'll be checking to make sure I've got the right names! I'm sure I used to have a good memory! :dohh:
> 
> How do you do it Jue?

i think she makes notes!!!:rofl:


----------



## ClaireyF

i think she makes notes too! she'll publish a book about it all in a couple of years!

didnt fancy reading birth stories just yet as theres some horrible ones around :( i hope my antenatal class tells me lol xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

:rofl: with all of mine waters braking was the LAST thing to happen!!!!


Nats my 3rd was exactly the same as my others TBH ... Just a hell of a lot faster!

First symptom with them all was a cramp ...one that makes you think you need to rush to the loo and empty your bowls very very quickly (IYNWIM)

So off we go to the loo but the cramps keep comming and comming faster and faster untill there 5 mins apart and its time to call OH and the MW...
with my first 2 all that took about 6-7 hours, with my 3rd it was a hour :shock:

Then there the whole checking how dilated you are and when the MW said i was 10 cm and i could push .. thats when my waters went! Katie was half way out before her sack went so she was nearly fully born in the sack!


Carol i dont know how i haven't got it all wrong before now.... im hopeless with names etc :dohh:


----------



## happy mum

Gosh an hour Jue is quick!!!
my first was 3and half days from waters going, 2nd 12 hours from waters. i had no pains before waters breaking with either, evie took about a day to start contracting dylan about an hour. really don't know what to expect??? hoping the same as dylan!! so unpredictable. what you thinking no 4 will be like?? half an hour??


----------



## ClaireyF

right, well that sounds all pretty straight forward :rofl: i will look out for cramps and running to the loo...sounds like BH to me!! xx


----------



## happy mum

funny how different labours are, dylans contractions were3 mins apart from the start so 11 hours of 3 mins they just got longer and more painful, didn't get the poo feeling till 10 mins before delivery. evies was just riddiculous had epi 3rd day in then 12 hours till delivery so no idea what was going on!! so no poo feeling!! hhahah!


----------



## Cariad_bach

happy mum said:


> Gosh an hour Jue is quick!!!
> my first was 3and half days from waters going, 2nd 12 hours from waters. i had no pains before waters breaking with either, evie took about a day to start contracting dylan about an hour. really don't know what to expect??? hoping the same as dylan!! so unpredictable. what you thinking no 4 will be like?? half an hour??






:rofl: i dread to think ... it was part of the reason for a home birth last time (the hospitals a long way from me) and i think id deffo have to have a home birth this time because id never get there on time!

Hopefully Jamie will just slide on out with out me really noticing :headspin: :rofl:

Claire it was like BH's but more intense and regular ... altho i didn't know that at the time because id never had BH's before!


----------



## happy mum

just been to check on dylan hes still asleep!! thats 3 half hours!!! still breathing!! should i wake him??


----------



## Cariad_bach

happy mum said:


> dylans contractions were3 mins apart from the start so 11 hours of 3 mins they just got longer and more painful,


:shock: ... OMG!


----------



## Baci

An hour! Oh my!


----------



## happy mum

Cariad_bach said:


> :rofl: i dread to think ... it was part of the reason for a home birth last time (the hospitals a long way from me) and i think id deffo have to have a home birth this time because id never get there on time!
> 
> Hopefully Jamie will just slide on out with out me really noticing :headspin: :rofl:
> 
> Claire it was like BH's but more intense and regular ... altho i didn't know that at the time because id never had BH's before!

Hmmm i don't know what to think, i'm 40 mins from hosp. dylan labour wasn't quick but birth was v quick. was only at hosp 10 mins before delivery, scares me a bit, as left it bit close for comfort, all very dramatic at hosp. just thinking if labour is quicker, don'twant her on he way to hosp, but equally don'y want to be back and to as too far away??? hmmm i guess its hope my body doesn't play tricks, wish i could have ahome birth be so much less hassle, just to go with whatever at home!!


----------



## happy mum

Cariad_bach said:


> happy mum said:
> 
> 
> dylans contractions were3 mins apart from the start so 11 hours of 3 mins they just got longer and more painful,
> 
> 
> :shock: ... OMG!Click to expand...

it wasn't as bad as it sounds, i have this dvd on breathing techniques, and was just trancing through them, with my tens, i just did too good a job at breathing through them and left it late to go in, i so could of had him at home no prob.


----------



## Cariad_bach

Yer i mush admit the home births are good ... everything's there ready and waiting ... you do feel a bit lost when you know your in labour and you feel like you should be rushing to hospital and all you can do it put the tellie on!

But Nats hun i wouldn't have dreamt of having one if there were any complications ... hopefully now you know what your doing and youve been there and done it all before you will be able to recognise the signs and get to the hospital a bit quicker lol xxxx


----------



## ClaireyF

im about 40mins from hospital aswell...i hope that Josh doesnt decide to come on 9th June in the evening because its ladies evening at Chester Races... 

Are any of you going to have raspberry leaf tea? when do we start having it?? xx


----------



## happy mum

ClaireyF said:


> im about 40mins from hospital aswell...i hope that Josh doesnt decide to come on 9th June in the evening because its ladies evening at Chester Races...
> 
> Are any of you going to have raspberry leaf tea? when do we start having it?? xx

yeah i will, did with last 2, i take capsules though as hate tea. i started at 34 weeks with both. not sure if really does anything but doesn't harm!!


----------



## Cariad_bach

LOL how posh would it be to give birth at the races on ladies evening :rofl:

No i dont drink the stuff (because it tastes like perfume) so cant help with that one ... i do my pelvic floor tho, alot!


----------



## ClaireyF

where do you get the capsules from? are they from a health shop or something? xx


----------



## ClaireyF

Posh??? you should see the state of the 'ladies' that come out of the races, they always look nice when they go in but end up coming out drunk as anything, no shoes on walking down the road with their posh frocks on xx


----------



## happy mum

yeah got mine from holland and barratts!! also rescue remedt spray during labour was good to help keep you calm, and i used clarysage oil on belly too!!!


----------



## Cariad_bach

happy mum said:


> also rescue remedy spray during labour was good to help keep you calm,

I used that when i was learning how to drive, its good stuff lol .. i also used to give it to some of the dogs that came in to rescue care at the place i worked ;)

I never thought of using it for labour tho ... will try it this time xxx


----------



## ClaireyF

ooo i will get some of all that when i remember! i have strange feels at the moment, normally the kicks and punches are to the side or high up but it feels like josh is ticking the top of my cervix...has anyone else had this?? very wierd feeling!! 

also...DH doesn't like to feel/see baby kicks when we are :sex: so i think its sex with lights off from now on!! xx


----------



## Baci

I get quite a lot of movement very low down, feels like he's having a right rummage around in there.

I've also been getting kicks/punches high up to the right.


----------



## happy mum

ClaireyF said:


> ooo i will get some of all that when i remember! i have strange feels at the moment, normally the kicks and punches are to the side or high up but it feels like josh is ticking the top of my cervix...has anyone else had this?? very wierd feeling!!
> 
> also...DH doesn't like to feel/see baby kicks when we are :sex: so i think its sex with lights off from now on!! xx


:rofl: your not still at it!!!!:rofl:


Jue i use it when i see the inlaws!!!:rofl:


----------



## Cariad_bach

Nats thats a great idea ... Claire you should get some before Easter ....

as for :sex: tell your DH he can have it both ways .... he wakes him up he has to put up with seeing the distraction:rofl:

Jamie feels very low and often it feels like he's pushing down ... like your LO Carol Jamie kids me alot really high up but on the left more than the right at the mo lol

Just realised Claire you will be on your next flower in a few days :)


----------



## amber20

My oldest will be 9 on the 10th, 5, and 3.


----------



## ClaireyF

haha yes Nats, we are still at it :blush: my libido has increased stupidly!!!

Good idea to get some of that spray before my Easter trip!

OOO looking forward to a new flower :D

Jue...I missed you happy 99days yesterday :dohh: so happy 26w for today :happydance: 

xx


----------



## amber20

my 99th day is on Sunday. Time is going by so fast!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Thanks Claire hun .. gosh were getting there now arnt we, Not long for you either Amber.

Amber do your kiddies get on with eachother?


----------



## ClaireyF

everyones gone very quiet now after that flurry of messages... xx


----------



## Baci

It has gone quiet....


----------



## happy mum

soooo quiet.......


----------



## Baci

I see a Bjork song coming on... :rofl:


----------



## happy mum

:rofl:
kids up now need to be mummy again! X


----------



## ClaireyF

:rofl: speak later Nats :D

ok, i'm being dense here...i don't know the Bjork song... xx


----------



## Baci

ClaireyF said:


> :rofl: speak later Nats :D
> 
> ok, i'm being dense here...i don't know the Bjork song... xx

It's called "It's oh so quiet" I think!


----------



## ClaireyF

Just googled it and your right with the name :D i was 9 when it was released so maybe that why i don't know it :wacko: x


----------



## Baci

Now I feel old!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Sorry peeps,
Had to get the kids from the bus stop, do tea, phone my dad, step dad and sis to with them a happy birthday etc and now i have to read stories and get them sorted for bed :roll: Ooh the joy and excitement! dont know how i stand it lol.

going to have to cut my nails off again to ... i let them grow because of the party but i cant type properly with them :dohh:

My nails and hair grow soo much faster when im preg ... which is a pain when it comes to my toes ...... i cant reach them properly :dohh:


----------



## kittiekat

Gosh can't believe you will all be entering third tri soon!! It really has flown by.........congrats Jue on reaching the two numbers I am slowly moving closer to the mark lol.

I am on cloud nine at the moment as finally have all finances sorted so that I don't have to worry about the drop in income and can just concentrate on being at home with Isabel!!!!

I am 24 weeks on Saturday, feels like ages ago when everyone else was reporting reaching the milestone, I feel well behind lol!

Hope everyone is feeling good, hope Dylan gets better soon Nats.

P.S. I remember the song Baci!!! So we can be old together lol


----------



## Cariad_bach

Aww Kat im so pleased you got things sorted hun, you must be sooo relieved :hugs:

Hows your foster daughter doing now everyone's back at school etc?

(ps i remember the song to ... kind of weird and scary!)


----------



## kittiekat

Shes doing well thanks Jue. She has caught up with coursework and has just sat one of her science exams and she said it went well. She even brought her college application round last night for me to 'have a look at'. Think she just wanted me to know she really is on track again, bless her.


----------



## Cariad_bach

Thats really fantastic news hun :hugs:


----------



## amber20

Does getting on with each other mean getting along or fighting?


----------



## Jkelmum

hi just a quick hi hope all is well :hugs: I will be back home monday hopefully x xxx


----------



## meldmac

Hope everyone is doing well! This week is going ok so far, been feeling really tired though. Just stopped in to catch up a bit.

Take care
Mel


----------



## PitBullMommy

Wow! Just found this thread...Hi!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Hiya Pitbullmommy ... im Jue,
I have to ask do you have a/some PitBulls?
I think there fantastic dogs but living in the UK there a bit of a no no .... i had a Bull terrier (some people know them as English Bull Terriers) and worked for Bull terrier rescue for quite a while, my baby boy (he was called Bullseye) got run over and died comming up for 2 years ago now .. were still devastated, he was my furbaby, the kids still cry for him now.

Anyway glad you found the thread hun :hugs:


Hi Mel, hope your not doing to much at work still, take it easy hun :hugs:

Good to hear from you Serina, hope your having a good time, take it easy to hun xxxx


Yer Amber i mean are they friends? do they play together etc? i have a 3, 5 and 6 year old and one min there the best of friends and the next its a war zone ... i hate all the tell tale titting that they do :roll:


Hows everyone else this morning? Carol are you better? hows your DH?

Nats hows Dylan?

Claire are you at the MW today hun? hope all goes well :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## massacubano

serina27 said:


> https://i496.photobucket.com/albums/rr323/serina2008tags/KC06874_l.jpgFound the perfect girly bouncer :happydance:

oh wow love it.. getting pink envy! :pink: :hissy:


----------



## massacubano

Hope you all have been well, skipping back to catch up a bit... gets busy with five kids! 

:hugs:


----------



## ClaireyF

Jue, i have mw appointment this afternoon so leaving work at 1pm and not returning muahaha!! i had stressful meeting with boss this morning, he wouldn't listen to what i'm saying!! i have loads of work that needs doing beofre i finish and i'm the only one who knows how to do it...id rather get it finished than have to try and explain it to some one else...don't know why i'm so bothered/worked up about it...i know i'm not returning!!

Welcome Pitbullmommy :hugs:

Cathy...is a cot different in USA to UK?? I dontthink id be able to sleep in a cot...

Kittikat...not long until your viable now :happydance: 

Only 2 more days in 2nd tri for me now.... :( xxx


----------



## ClaireyF

ooo and i got a new flower :happydance: how exciting, another box closer!! xxxx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Yay a new flower :happydance: congrats hun :happydance:

Stuff your boss hun .... especially if your not returning, don't let him upset you, just do what you need to do and keep your head down, stress isnt good for Little Josh :hugs:


Hi Kathy hun, hows things?


----------



## ClaireyF

Thats what i'm thinking too Jue, i dont want sky high BP this afternoon either, its always been normal so dont want it to go high today or they might think somethings wrong...

josh wouldnt perform for my friend last night, we went out for tea and she was dying to feel him kick but he wouldnt wake up! he got his own back when i was driving home, from all the prodding he got, he wouldnt stop kicking then lol xx


----------



## Baci

Morning everyone!

We're still the house with colds at the moment. DH went to the docs this morning as he sounds like Barry White at the moment. 

Thankfully Violet only woke up once in the night which isnt too bad. I'm sleeping badly though as I just dont seem to be able to get comfortable and keep tossing and turning all night long. :dohh:

Hi PitBullMommy and welcome :wave:

Claire, hope your BP stays normal for the MW, try not to let your boss stress you out - especially if you're not returning. Wow, only two more days til 3rd tri! :happydance:


----------



## ClaireyF

its so awful not being able to get comfy in bed. i only seem to get comfy when lying on my back and i know its not supposed to be good for the baby.

TBH i have given up caring whether the work gets done or not now...i have tried but he doesnt seem interested! I'm guessing the MW will measure my belly today, will she? i haven't been done before so it will be a novel experience :D xx


----------



## happy mum

hi girls just a quicky!!
been busy this am doing thank you cards from evie party with help from the birthday girl of course, so was challenging.!! dylan just up once in night so not too bad!! asleep again now.
so yipee i'm out this afternoon. dh off so i'm outa here!! going swimming then shopping for baby!!! yeahh!!!! so happy!!
clare good luck with mw hope all goes well!! XX

wheres cath????


----------



## ClaireyF

Hi Nats, hope you have a nice afternoon shopping!!are you going to toys r us at all?? if you are could you check something for me?

I haven't seen cath on here for a few days but she updated in facebook to say she was eating an easter egg already!! Lent has only just started!! lol. hope she's ok and not too sick now. xx


----------



## Baci

Have a great afternoon Nat!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Claire i would have thought she would measure you etc .... oooh look at the time you will be there now lol :dohh:
Hope your having fun xx

Nats enjoy swimming and shopping hun ... glad Dylans doing ok.

Think Cath said she was doing stuff for her NVQ this week so wouldn't be on much xxx

Carol i dont sleep either hun so i feel for you on that one ... at least being up all night with a baby will be easy because we will be sooo used to not sleeping!


----------



## ClaireyF

i'm back from MW now...she gave me another bounty pack, think she has pregnancy brain from having to talk to pregnant women all day :dohh: and i got the grant form :happydance: i will look at it properly later and post it tomorrow :D :D She didn't measure me, she said they only do it from 28w. i have another appointment with her in 3 weeks time and she said she would measure me then but she said i looked ok...what ever that means! i feel so lazy...just fancy going to bed now. its been snowing here but it hasn't stuck, the ground is too wet :( i need to find something sweet to eat now...maybe pancakes might do the trick :-= xxx


----------



## Cariad_bach

:happydance: glad it all went well hun ... congrats on getting the form to!
Ive always been measured from 25 weeks but every wheres diffrent :roll:
DId she check his heartbeat etc?

Go and eat something and then have a rest hun ... you've had a busy day :hugs:


----------



## ClaireyF

yes she listened to his hb and that was fine too :D we only have boring things to eat in the house...really need to do a big shop :( She also reckons that me going to antenatal classes at 37w is leaving it a bit late! xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Oooh so are you going to start going earlier then hun? i suppose 37 weeks is a little late :rofl:

Send your OH to do the shopping :hugs:


----------



## ClaireyF

no my mw cant change the antenatal classes so im stuck with them at 37w...hope Josh doesn't come earlier than then! he can come the day after the class then its fresh in my head lol

If i sent Paul food shopping he would come back with crisps, beer and anything that was BOGOF lol, no he can be good at shopping but i prefer to be with him when its done! xx


----------



## Baci

Glad your appointment went well Claire! :happydance:


----------



## Cariad_bach

ClaireyF said:


> If i sent Paul food shopping he would come back with crisps, beer and anything that was BOGOF lol, no he can be good at shopping but i prefer to be with him when its done! xx


:rofl: thats my OH to a T (except the beer) he sometimes has to do the shopping on his own because i cant drive so when im home looking after one of the rugrats when their ill etc i have to send him.
I give him a list and he usually gets most things on the list ... but never the right brand etc .. its always whats on offer!


----------



## PitBullMommy

Thanks all! Hi!

Yep, I do have an APBT. She's wonderful with my 9 month old! Can't wait to see how she does with TWO loving on her!


----------



## Jkelmum

Hi all nasty day tday spent 3 hrs on labour ward in strange hospital and i just wanna go home to my own bed :cry: They said my contractions was false labour but could be a sign of early labour :( They dont admister steroids b4 27 wks down here ? My baby is viable now so shy the hell not ......so stressed to say the least and left with no answers


----------



## ClaireyF

o god serina! what a day from hell, can't imagine what your going through hun :hugs: thinking of you xxx


----------



## mrsholmes

serina27 said:


> Hi all nasty day tday spent 3 hrs on labour ward in strange hospital and i just wanna go home to my own bed :cry: They said my contractions was false labour but could be a sign of early labour :( They dont admister steroids b4 27 wks down here ? My baby is viable now so shy the hell not ......so stressed to say the least and left with no answers

OH GOD serina:hugs: are u home yet?!!


----------



## :D happy D:

oh serina :hugs: can't begin to think what you must be feeling :(
hope LO stays put for sometime longer !!

xx


----------



## Baci

:hugs: Serina. Thinking of you.


----------



## mrsholmes

Im back!just been catching up on the 15 odd pages I missed!



Jue- feeling ok ish Went to see physio today, give me cruches and advice but a bit crap apart from that. pain has def got worse thro the week

Nats- Nice to see you back, ive ben back in work so not on as much it gutted!

Claire dresser sounds lovely! are u picking it up or are they posting it? glad the mw went well!

Hi Mel and Amber! Welcome Pitbullmom!

Carol-man flu is normally the end of the world!:rofl:

back in work, but effectively part time from end of March, doing budgets etc now so its really busy. 

Im ignoring the conversations about labour:ignore::ignore::ignore:its not going to hurt and its going to take about 5 mins! :rofl:

I agree price of houses a mad, however wales is well cheap we have a 3 bed, 3 rep room semi detached, large garden etc with down stairs loo for 107k. trying to change mortgage over at the moment but banks want at least 10% so bascially house cant be in neg eq

I awlays have my shopping delivered from tesco, I hate food shopping!

Theres a baby show in swansea the weekend so may go to that!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## mrsholmes

thought the reason I ate a whole:blush: flake easter egg was:

one of the members of staff had a massive go at me about needing extra hours cos she was skint, not alot I can do cos all of my 15 staff want extra hours!anyway she said she felt bad the next day so got me the egg! im used to the stressso so it was a bonus! p.s dont mention this on fb! lol!


----------



## meldmac

Oh Serina hon I hope everything is ok :hugs:

Hope everyone else is doing well. I'm so tired today, not sleeping well either and it's starting to catch up with me. Work is fairly busy still but I don't really mind to much time goes really fast. Just wish I wasn't getting indigestion/heartburn/acid reflux so much :/ Doesn't seem to matter what I eat either, I look at food and I'm getting it blech.

Take care everyone;
Mel


----------



## BabeeAngel

Hi girls, haven't posted in a while... i've been really down lately and can't shake the feeling... I'm having a really hard time with work and can't even stand to think that i still have 8 more weeks :( i just feel like crying all the time... 
went to the Dr. yesterday and he said the cramps I've been having are Braxton Hicks contractions, and if they get more regular or stronger i should go to the hospital and get checked :S


----------



## bugalugs

Hiya ladies, just been catching up while DH back at work.

Babee Angel hope you start feeling better soon, it's not nice when you want to cry all the time, I felt like that the other week. Hope your BH settle down x

Mel hope you are ok, can you get some gaviscon liquid for your acid reflux, it works well x

Cath baby show sounds good idea, wish they had one over here! I'm also ignoring labour stories, just gonna wake up with a nice plump baby in my arms - easy peasy :rofl:

:hugs: Serina :hugs: are you at home yet? Thinking of you hon - hope all is well :hugs:

Hiya Pitbullmommy - welcome to b&b! your doggy sounds lovely x

Jue & Claire I wouldn't send my DH to do the 'big shop' - he's come back with pizza & beer - hey maybe I SHOULD send him :rofl:

To all you ladies with less than 100 days not long now!!!!! xxxx

I've probably missed loads of stuff happening - hope everyone else is doing ok xxx


----------



## bugalugs

ooh forgot - hope your SPD doesn't get worse Cath, it's horrid isn't it. Mine's not too bad at the minute. Been waking up with numb hands too! Oh the joy :rofl: it'll all be worth it when we hold our cute babies in June! :cloud9:

Got my 24wks MW appt on Tues looking forward to it! 
Baby has been very quiet for couple of days, but maybe it's because I have been very active cleaning whole house? 

We have finally started getting some of our baby things through the post, little bits and pieces, should start getting the big stuff next week! hope so!

Went to see my 'friend' remember we have the same one Claire :rofl: I caved in and bought baby a pressy - friend didn't say anything! Just took it off me and put it on the coffee table!! But it made me feel good & baby girl is so cute, so poo to her!
She's been moaning to me that she hasn't had full nights sleep since baby came home (a wk ago!) think she was expecting baby to sleep all night straight away!! Hello!!!!


----------



## happy mum

Serina what a nightmare!!! i hope you and baby are ok!!! that sound so scary!!! keep us in touch you ok!! XXX

Cath i ate 3 crunchies yesterday!! major guilt...... its our girls they like choc!!!

morning bugalugs!! XX

I've started doing shopping on line, finding it really hard pushing trolley with 2 kids weighing 4 stone between them plus shopping, then in out car... i give up!! been tesco last couple weeks but have a £10 off ocado shop so having atreat next!!

hope everyone else ok!!!X


----------



## bugalugs

morning happy mum! :happydance:

I have been eating loads of twix - went through 2 BAGS of them last week (the single mini ish fingers ones lol) I have run out now and can't stop thinking about them! 
Maybe i'm 'cooking' a baby girl too! But I also crave cheese & onion & salt & vinegar crisps, my cousin had that whilst 'cooking' her two boys :rofl:

Corr I wish my supermarket delivered! x


----------



## Cariad_bach

Ooh hell serina hun are you ok? where are you now? hoping everything ok hun :hugs:

Cath from everything ive heard at the mo a mortgage that doesnt involve a 10% deposit are as rare as goldust :( good luck tho!
We have Tesco deliver our stuff sometimes to ... the substitutions wind me up tho ...especially when you buy stuff that BOGOF and the sub it for something not on offer!!
It was good of the person at your work to get you a Easter egg .... talk about knowing the best way to apologize to a pregnant woman :rofl:
Sorry to hear the pains bad still hun ... ive never used crutches before, it can be nice :(


Twyla sending hugs hun :hugs: Hope the BH's go soon ... hows your puppy doing?


Mel have you seen the Doc about the heartburn etc, there may be stuff he can prescribe for you hun ... take it easy :hugs:



Aww Hayley your friend doesn't realise how lucky she is ... it was good of you to go and see her and get her LO a present.
Bet it was great having baby cuddles :cloud9: cant believe shes moaning about lack of sleep already :roll: it really makes you wonder what some people expect!
Glad your stuffs started arriving, must make it all seem more real now, hope everything goes well Tuesday hun xxxx



Nats just get the kids to push the trolley ... thats what i do, its sooo funny :) hows Dylan today?



Carol hows the cold hun?


Claire was there anything good in the Bounty pack the MW gave you?




Hows everyone else this morning? whats everyone up to over the weekend?


----------



## Baci

Morning everyone.

:hugs: BabeeAngel. 

Hayley, I hope the rest of your stuff arrives soon!

Cath - They just gave you crutches? Did the physio not recommend any exercises for you to do or anything like that? 

Nat, I also do internet shopping. Just taking one toddler around the supermarket is bad enough and Violet hates sitting in the trolley too and wants to run around. :wohoo:

I'm feeling a bit down this morning. Just given my DH a lift to the station and wont see him til Sunday night now as he's on a stag weekend. 

I reckon I'll be shattered by then with just me, bump and Violet. She's currently standing in front of me with a paintbrush saying "paint paint" so wish me luck, it could get rather messy!


----------



## ClaireyF

Jue, the bounty pack is the same one i was given at 11w :dohh: so i have one more nappy now lol.

Nats & Hayley...i don't think the choc and girl theory works...my little boy loves choccie too :D or atleast thats my excuse

Cath, we are collecting dressed on way back from MIL in exeter at Easter

Twyla, hope your BH get better...mine have come back alot these last few days and hurt :( 

Carol, hows everyone in your house today?

hayley...how exciting that baby things are arriving!! are you unpacking as they arrive? or leaving them in the boxes?

Serina, how you feeling today hun?

so sorry if i missed anyone out :hugs: my memory is no where near as good as Jue's memory

xx


----------



## bugalugs

ooh painting sounds fun! goodluck :happydance:

my DH is on extra shifts again, so he'll be on nights fri, sat & sun - another quiet weekend for me. Think I will HAVE to stock up on bics n choc to see me through the lonely lonely nights :rofl:

I agree Jue - I don't know what my mates were expecting! They left everything til the last minute as they thought the due date was when the baby would come for defo, not an estimation - she was 2wks early! Silly billys...but baby girl is scrummy!

waiting to see if any parcels have been delivered today - got my nursing shawl, a book & P&T uv shade yesterday, still waiting for tonnes!


----------



## bugalugs

Hi Claire, how are you today? 
I'm unpacking!!!!!! :rofl: looking at it all, well the few bits I've got so far lol:rofl:

ooh I wonder what i'm havin a boy or a girl!!!!! can't wait!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cariad_bach

:rofl: Carol good luck ...its so funny/messy when they get all artistic isnt it!

Hayley hopefully all your stuff will come so you can spend your evenings looking through it all :cloud9:

Claire that extra nappy will come in im sure :rofl: have you sent off your grant form yet? (just wondering what ind of things the form asks you lol)


Just text Serina, shes resting at the mo and not to bad but has to go straight in if the pains come back ...

....cant believe they dont give steroid injections till 27 weeks ... i always thought they would after 24 weeks :(


----------



## bugalugs

lol yay Jue, hopefully,then I can just look at it all whilst scoffing choc:rofl:

:hugs:to Serina, can't believe they haven't given her steroid injections!


----------



## ClaireyF

Jue, thanks for the update on Serina :D i haven't done the form yet, i will complete if i get spare 5mins and take it to post office at lunch time

Hayley, I'm fine...last day in 2nd tri today :happydance: makes me laugh about your/our friend! my friend is due to be induced today so emailed her to wish her luck etc etc and she actually asked how i was getting on :saywhat:


----------



## Baci

Me again...

Violet has just discovered the joys of finger painting :dohh: was all fine until she tried to run around the house with all paint over her hands!

Cold seems to be getting better thanks, and Violet seems to be fine - didnt stop from her waking up at 3am though. At least she's only waking up once a night. DH isnt letting his cold stop him going on the stag do (funny that eh?!).

Not sure what I'm going to do this weekend yet. Not a lot I guess!

Carol xx


----------



## ClaireyF

:rofl: the thought of a little girl running around a house with hands covered in paint is hilarious! maybe it wasnt such a good idea ripping up our laminate floor and putting beige carpet down :dohh:

i think we are shopping this weekend, DH wants some jumpers...boring...but atleast i get to look at baby things then and might start getting a couple of things for hospital bag. how big a bag do i actually need?? i have a list of suggestions so will get the essentials and work my way through.

xx


----------



## Baci

I'd have taken a photo if I wasnt so worried about pink and green paint on cream walls and carpets!

Hospital bag! I havent thought about that much!


----------



## bugalugs

:rofl: at least pink n green go nice together Carol :rofl:

I got a new Roxy holdall off amazon to take to the hospital, it's huge but at least I will be able to get everything in it :rofl:

DH has just been home for lunch - no parcels today which is POO!


----------



## ClaireyF

oh no, no parcels!! Hayley, can you claim the health grant? coz on the form it asksif you live abroad because of partner in armed forces.

Jue, i have completed the form and its very easy :D name, address, NI Number, bank details and a signature :happydance: i'm gonna send it off recorded delivery, they do give you a prepaid envelope but its only 2nd class that they give you. xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Sounds simple enough Claire thanks, how big a bag you need depends on how much stuff your taking :rofl:
For mine i had 2 bags ... a baby bag and a 'me' bad ... one full of snack food, old knickers, pads, a camara and comming home clothes for me,
One full of nappies and baby clothes for my LO.

Im still meant to pack a bag just in case something goes wrong and i end up being taken in but i didn't bother last time .. i couldn't stand the thought of having to unpack it all!

Hayley its a pain youve had know parcels hun :( maybe tomorow.

Carol ....... lol :rofl: Violet sounds like fantastic fun!


----------



## Baci

Cariad_bach said:


> Carol ....... lol :rofl: Violet sounds like fantastic fun!

Heh - well Violet was certainly having fun!

I'll probably pack 2 bags too. One for me and one for bubs. If I have a c-section I guess I'll be in for at least 2/3 days so I know I'm going to need a fair bit. Thankfully the hospital is only about a 10 min drive away so no probs for DH to nip home and get me some more stuff if needed.

Hopefully your parcels will arrive soon Hayley :hugs:


----------



## happy mum

just a quick catch whilst eat my lunch, kids asleep after playgroup!! i have a friend round this mpm so better tidy up its such a mess!!
thanks update jue on serina really hope shes ok!!
my 2 are a bit small for pushing trolley round super market evie only just turned 3 she still runs away all the time if let loose, and dylan even worse. maybe one for the future though!!
well off for a mamoth tidy!! XX


----------



## Cariad_bach

:rofl: Nats 3 year olds are the best at it ..... Katies 3 and she like a little rally car driver :rofl: :rofl:
Have a nice afternoon hun xxx

Carol its handy being so near to the hospital hun, like you say if you forget something you can just send OH home for it ;) xxx


----------



## ClaireyF

Have fun tidying and having your friend round this afternoon Nats.

Carol, lucky you only being 10 mins away from hospital!!

Just been out at lunch time for a wander in Chester and i've had old ladies grinning at me :D i must definitely look pregnant now :happydance: i have posted my form for the grant so hopefully in a few weeks time i might possibly get the payment!! I have just bought the raspberry leaf capsules and just read the side of the tub and it says i have to speak to a doc before taking them...do they all say that??

xx


----------



## applegirl

Hello lovely junebugs :wave:

I'm afraid I've come with bad news. Lil apple's heart stopped beating about one week ago. I found out at my scan this morning. 

The full story is in my diary, bottom of this page:
https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/65801-time-applegirls-ttc-diary-107.html
(page 107)
Much love and happy delivery :dust: to all of you (soon soon!). 
Thanks so much for checking in on my over the last month. :hugs:


----------



## Cariad_bach

:cry: NO Ooh Pam hun ...... ooh hell i dont know what to say :cry: ive been waiting for your scan news today hoping and praying it would be happy news.
Its not fair hun im so so sorry :cry: i wish i could say more hun xxx


----------



## ClaireyF

oh no hun, i'm so sorry to hear that, i never knew you whilst you were in this group but still sending you hugs hun. take care and look after yourself, you will be happy one day with a healthy sticky baby xxx :hugs:


----------



## Baci

I'm so sorry Applegirl :hugs:


----------



## bugalugs

:cry:I'm so sorry Applegirl, it's really not fair :hugs:


----------



## happy mum

o thats the worst!! i'm so sorry apple! XXX


----------



## ClaireyF

Nats, you need to change your Evie ticker...it doesn't seem to move after she's turned 3 :( did you have a nice afternoon? xx


----------



## happy mum

ClaireyF said:


> Nats, you need to change your Evie ticker...it doesn't seem to move after she's turned 3 :( did you have a nice afternoon? xx

thanks yes, my friend just left and called dh to get fish and chips on way home.... luxury!!:happydance:

so sad for apple.:cry: 

evies birthday still at our house!! she just had more pressies and cards still up!! i don';t want he any older!!! will do it next week, can't even contemplate her approaching 4!!! no no no shes my baby girl still!!! even if i am growing a baby sister for her!!

its nice people noticing your pregnant isn't it!! I love it, stick my belly out more!! lol!!


----------



## Cariad_bach

:cry: Ive been so upset for Pam all arvo ... life just not fair :hissy:


Nats im so proud of my baby's ... achieving things growing up etc etc etc but ..... i wish they'd pack in getting older :(
It seems like every day they grow away from me a little tiny bit .... every day they learn somthing to prepare themselves for adult life in years to come :( there my little babies tho,
I cant believe Chloes 6, seems like only yesterday i was carrying her ... and Katie Bach (little katie in welsh) she starts full time school in Sep, i don't know how i will cope!



Claire i think you should do us a bump piccie hun ... the last for 2nd tri and 1st for 3rd tri ;)


----------



## bugalugs

:cry: I've felt a shame for applegirl too this avo :cry: I don't know you apple but i'm sending lots of hugs xx

Had poo afternoon, unintentionaly upset DH's aunty! only sent a few emails in a nice way about his 30th coming up, and she said I was very bad mannered & hasn't forgotten her nephews b'day for 29yrs & isn't going to start now!

Well I cried my eyes out all afternoon, I never sent it to offend anyone :cry:


----------



## ClaireyF

i might do a bump pic tomorrow as a final farewell lol but its only last week when i did one... DH has bought me maternity jeans off ebay :happydance: its so rare that theres any 36'' length maternity jeans on there and he won them for me, i have got them today and they are sooooo comfy!! :D :D

Hayley, ignore DH aunt :hugs: 

Jue, Katie bach will be fine at school and by then you will have Jamie bach to take care of and fill your day with :D

I can't stop thinking about apple either :( us ladies are the luckiest ladies in the whole wide world and i just wish everyone could be this happy. 

We are havinh take away for tea tonight mmmm
xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Aww Hayley dont be upset about DH Auntie ... im a firm believer in the fact that people take things how they want to ...

theres always a positive or negative slant you can put on things ... if she took offence its because shes having a bad day or shes bitter and twisted and Wanted to take offence so stuff her!


Oooh Claire what takeaway are you having? were having boring Pizza tonight :(
And your right were incredibly lucky ... everything with Pam is what made me want to do surrogacy.

Yer at least i will have my little boy left with me ..... i get the feeling im going to mother him a bit to much lol :blush:


----------



## ClaireyF

lol, i have chosen 'boring' pizza for tea :happydance: and i think i'm going to mother and spoil my little boy a bit too much too but i can't wait :D:D xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Yer but yours is take away Pizza ... id die for that right now ... mines scabby frozen cook in the oven pizza :(


----------



## Jkelmum

Hi girls ive had a quick flick thru and now i am :cry: aww Pam words arnt enough :hugs:

Been checked on today baby heartrate good but cervix soft partly efaced and1~2cm but been told 1~2 is due to bein my 4th the cervix isnt ever closed fully ...I see my consultant and mw on monday once home and after they examine me they willgive me steriods two days in a row so i cant wait the pains have gone so fingers crossed lo is stayyin put she better we dont even have a name yet xxxx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Aww Serina im glad you've had a better day ... Im glad that Your MW and Doc will give you steroids hun,
Stay nice and relaxed over the weekend wont you, not to much rushing around etc.
I wonder if my cervix is a little bit open then.

Do you have a shortlist of names or anything hun?


----------



## Jkelmum

Nothin i like hubby dont and i hate names he likes :rofl: i will win :D


----------



## mrsholmes

just wrote a message back to everyone from page 400 and lost it all!:hissy:

Cant believe Pam :cry:


----------



## Hunnyx10

sorry applegirl, for your sad loss hugs to you and your family omg i am so sick and cant keep anything down, and my tummy at the bottom is so sore now will try and get on tomorrow as i need to be sick again sorry tmi


----------



## bugalugs

Cariad_bach said:


> Aww Hayley dont be upset about DH Auntie ... im a firm believer in the fact that people take things how they want to ...
> 
> theres always a positive or negative slant you can put on things ... if she took offence its because shes having a bad day or shes bitter and twisted and Wanted to take offence so stuff her!

Thanks Jue:hugs: that's a really good way of looking at things, I never thought of it like that before.

It's funny as everyone else I sent the email too has said "ooh thanks for reminding us!"


----------



## bugalugs

Morning ladies, hope you're all ok this morning? :hugs:

Serina :hugs: i'm glad you are doing better, take it easy this weekend! xx

Cath :dohh: I wrote stuff to catch up & lost it all too! that happened to me the other night! I was so annoyed!:dohh:

Hope you enjoyed your pizza's girls! I've not had one for a while, even a scabby frozen sounds good at the moment :rofl:


----------



## happy mum

morning girls!!
hope you are all well!!
out most of today. swimming this am, out lunch, 3yr olds b day party, then sisters for dinner. full one!!
hope all have a good day!! XX
o and happy first day 3rd tri clare!!


----------



## Baci

Morning!

Well, it was a long day yesterday! First time I'd slept in this house without DH too (we only moved here autumn last year) so was a little bit strange.

Am still sleeping badly, just cant get comfortable. even though I have a nice long maternity pillow. I'm sure bubs waits for me to just get comfy and then starts kicking me on the side I'm lying on too, saying "oi Mum - roll over!".

Sounds like you're busy today Nat - have a great time.

Claire - yay for the maternity jeans, that was lovely of your DH and of course congrats on 3rd tri!

Serina, glad the pains have gone - not long til you can see your own MW and consultant.

Hunny, I hope you feel better soon.

Sorry if I've missed anyone.


----------



## ClaireyF

Thanks Carol & nats for the congrats :D

Nats, sounds like a busy day for you!! i'm off shopping in a bit to start getting things for hospital bag. hope you have fun!

Carol, i know what you mean about not being comfy, i have a maternity pillow too and get comfy then Joshy wakes up and boots me so i have to move, i got woke up a few times in the night by him kicking me!

Jue, how was your pizza last night? mine was sooo tasty and got delivered really quickly :D

Hayley hope your feeling better today

Hunny, hope your feeling better aswell 

Hugs to everyone else :hugs:

I've done a bump pic so will post in 3rd tri later on :D xxx


----------



## Hunnyx10

feeling a lil better, and will chat later
happy 3rd tri


----------



## kittiekat

Just checking in to say I have finally reached the 24 weeks mile stone !!!


----------



## Baci

Congrats kittiekat! :happydance:


----------



## bugalugs

Yay! not long to go Kittiekat!! x


----------



## ClaireyF

congratulations kittikat!! xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Yay Kat happy viable day :happydance: ...

Yay Claire happy 27 weeks/first day in 3rd tri :happydance: (glad you enjoyed your pizza ... mine was as scabby as i thought it would be :roll:) enjoy shopping xxxxx

Carol its not nice falling to sleep without your OH in the house is it, i hate it when mines on nights :( :hugs:

Nats sounds like your going to be tired by tonight lol .. dont do to much hun :hugs:

Cath its a nightmare when that happens isnt it :hugs:


----------



## meldmac

Well I'm glad it's the weekend! Grats Kat on 24 weeks! I just realized I'm 24 weeks as of yesterday!! :happydance:

Apple I'm so sorry :hug:

Serina I'm so glad to hear your doing better. :hugs:

Hubby felt the baby kick for the first time last night!! He was so happy he called his mom right away to tell her :happydance:

Hope everyone is doing well. 

Mel


----------



## Cariad_bach

Mel Happy Viable day for yesterday hun ... bet OH was really pleased to feel your LO kick at last xxxxx


----------



## bugalugs

Yay! congrats on 24wks Mel! xxx :happydance:


----------



## Jkelmum

:happydance: kitkat and mel 

Going home tomorrow will catch up with this thread soon x


----------



## Baci

Congrats for viable yesterday Mel! :happydance:


----------



## mrsholmes

congrats on being viblle yesterday Mel/kat:happydance:

Your always so busy Nat I dont know what u get the energy!

Jue /claire- I fancied a pizza after reading this! the que in asda for those big ones were massive so give up!

Just a quick one from me:

Went to a baby show in swansea today, bit crap tbh but bought a photo session £30 for 3 sittings of the baby in a photoframe they are very much like ventue. thinking I may do a bump pic too!

also went to TGI fridays for lunch it was terrible very over priced never again!

also got my free boots changing bag thingy, its ok dont think its worth £30 tho!

can hardly walk now tho!


----------



## mrsholmes

ive got a question........


how much does everyone spend per week on food and what evening meals do u have? I spend about £90 for two of us! we have to get the shopping bill down before i go on SMP


----------



## ClaireyF

wow £90!! we probably spend bout £25-£30 each week on food. i have that boots bag too and certainly wouldnt have bought it coz i thought its quite cheap feeling and my zip pull was broken :( those photo sessions sound good that you've got, we might do something like that xx


----------



## Jkelmum

I spend about 100 a wk and there is 5 of us .... we eat sunday lunch pasta , casseroles alsorts really


----------



## happy mum

OMG!!! clare is that breakfast lunch and dinner 7 days a week for 25 -30??? how???

my internet shopping is about 70pw. then usually about 10-15 on extra milk bread etc through week. but i do buy washing powder dishwasher stuff nappies in that too!!

god i've forgotten everything else everyone said!!! knackered from today!! having rest day tomorrow!! perhaps bit of clothes sorting!!

ah there were some viable congrats!! 24 weeks !!!

i'm so sorry i'm crap!!
only seem to remember last posts i read!!
jue where are you with update!!??

hope everyone well!!
hope your baby is being good serina!!!


----------



## ClaireyF

no thats just evening meals really, we dont have brekkie and we tend to buy sandwiches at lunchtime so i suppose that all adds up...xx


----------



## happy mum

breakfasts usually weetabix/branflakes , we eat a lot of beans on toast lunches!! dinners .... bolognaise, made next day into chilli rice, roasts, chicken or ducks (michael shoots),fish, o i don't know, usually whats on offer!! changed to having lots own brand food lately!! only way to keep shopping under 100!!


----------



## happy mum

ClaireyF said:


> no thats just evening meals really, we dont have brekkie and we tend to buy sandwiches at lunchtime so i suppose that all adds up...xx

Phew!! i was wondering!! we all eat out of the house, michael takes lunch box, me and kids eat all meals at home, unless its sat lunch then we have our treat out at pub carvery 3.50. kids eat free!! bargain!!


----------



## mrsholmes

I think I go wrong by buying branded:blush: plus I throw a loads out:hissy: the 90 is everything tho including brought out sandwiches which is going to have to stop. I think im also going to swich to tesco brand cereal which is prob the same!

Nat I cant remember the posts either even after reading them!:rofl:

Off out for lunch today its our annversary and james grampas 75th birthday.

Ive done my last bump pic so ill post that later this afternoon not sure theres a difference still huge!


----------



## Baci

Morning everyone!

Congrats on 27 weeks Nat! :happydance:

Violet slept through finally last night after a week of waking, yay! Only downside was she was awake at 6.15 this morning! MIL was a great help yesterday and now the house doesn't look like Taz has whirled through it. Although I suspect Taz (aka Violet) will soon fix that!

Am glad my DH is home today!


----------



## mrsholmes

omg all these early mornings are scaring me! lol.


----------



## mrsholmes

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/5-your-bumps-456.html#post1682822

26 week bumppic x


----------



## bugalugs

Morning guys :)

I've caught up but can't remember nowt lol :rofl: 
Congrats to everyone for 24wks (including moi lol)
Congrats to all for 27wks & 3rd Tri YAY!!!! Not long now girls!! :happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Ooh erm, we spend £200 per month on our BIG shop, then about £20 a wk on bits, ya know milk, bread, fruit (twix, yorkies :blush:)

We have home made stuff most of the time as we both love to cook,
Lasagne, chilli, soups, casseroles, spicy belly pork & rice with salad, fish (cheap over here) chicken pasta bake, tuna pasta bake
We do buy packet mix's & sauces though, some of them are yummy stroganoff, chinese (uncle ben's sauce lol), curry pastes (patacks) they go further. 
We make our own lunches & just have a treat now and again with a meal out or takeaway, how borin are we! lol :)

gawd i'm starvin now! lol xx


----------



## ClaireyF

congratulations cath on your 1st wedding anniversary :D its mine in 3weeks time :happydance: back to shopping we mainly buy whats on offer and when pasta sauces are BOGOF we usually stock up on them coz we have bolognese and lasagne alot. we also buy the tesco healthy living frozen chicken breasts because they are so much cheaper then fresh and more often than not they are on half price (lakeland chicken is the same too)

Nat, happy 27w :D hope you have a nice day

Carol, glad violet slept through last night, lets hope that carries on!

Hope everyone else has a great day!!!

i'm off to mothercare in a min, i have seen a really cute 'coming home' outfit that i might get, i got some gorgeous little shoes yesterday so i think the outfit will go with them!
xx


----------



## ClaireyF

hayley, happy viable day :happydance: xxx


----------



## mrsholmes

what size going home outfit u getting?


----------



## bugalugs

aaw! Cath, your bump pic is lovely mate! xxx

I might put one on, but I just look like a big porker :rofl:


----------



## bugalugs

Happy 1st Wedding Anniversary Cath! :happydance::cloud9::hugs: lovely avatar pic :) xx

dunno what to put bubs in for coming home, it'll be redhot here end of june - probably just a nappy :rofl:


----------



## Baci

Lovely bump pic Cath and happy anniversary!

Congrats on 24 weeks Hayley!

Enjoy your shopping trip Claire!


----------



## bugalugs

guys can I just ask a question? 

my bubs hasn't been kicking or moving as much as usual these past few days. 
Bubs was kicking early morning & in the evening, but hasn't been doing that -I feel ok, nothing has changed with me - I'm just concerned about it cos i'm not feeling baby move much at all.

do you think I should ring MW - my next appt with her is on Tuesday.

thanks guys xxx


----------



## happy mum

Happy aniversary Cath!!!!, 
Happy 24 weeks hayley!!
i was told i should feel 10 kicks in 12 hours, if not to ring, try eating something sugary!!


----------



## happy mum

Clare enjoy the shopping trip!! not seen a coming home outfit yet, but that is the one item NEW i am going to get for my little second hand rose!! i cried happy tears both times i bought outfits for evie and dylan to come home in... sooo lovely!!


----------



## bugalugs

ah thanks for that love, I think I will carefully monitor the rest of today & tonight, if I don't feel anything I'll ring MW in the morning.

am I leaving it too long?


----------



## happy mum

just see how you feel, if you are worrying ring. how long ago did you last feel her?? warm coffee also makes my lil girl move. and sitting with knees up on sofa, squashes her a bit!!


----------



## bugalugs

I'll try the knees up suggestion, thanks! can't stand coffee at the moment lol. 

The last time I felt strong kicks was on Tuesday, I've been really busy since then cleaning etc so thought it would be down to me being active since then.

I've had slight gas bubble type feelings this afternoon and a 'pressure' like baby is very low & pushing almost.

Think because I've not felt the strong kicks it's made me a bit concerned.

DH is on nights, I'll ring MW in the morning just to put my mind at rest, thanks happymum :hugs:xxxx


----------



## mrsholmes

this happened to me last week, I drunk a load of pop layed down, felt my stomach and really concentrated on her moving and it worked, shes back to norm now


----------



## ClaireyF

yep its happened a couple of times to me now too but its still worrying coz its the only thing you can think of.

Cath i bought newborn size..that was upto 10lb in weight...hopefully he won't be more than that!!

We have ordered the cotbed today aswell:D should get it mid week!! :happydance: xx


----------



## bugalugs

thanks girls, i'm gonna go and drink some pop & lay down & concentrate like you said Cath, speak soon ladies have a nice evening :hugs:


----------



## meldmac

I had 2 days last week where baby wasn't moving much, but now he's moving like crazy.


----------



## happy mum

morning girls!!
my turn now!! my baby not moving, think she just wants to join in!! got mw this am anyway so can hear hb!!
hows your baby hayley??
congrats on ordering cotbed clare!, evie has cotbed so much better than cot! looks really cute as a bed!
morning everyone!! XX


----------



## Baci

Morning!

Well, Violet was up early this morning again (6.15am!) and I'm so tired. I'd love to know where Violet gets all her energy from! Glad DH is home from the stag weekend too and Violet was so happy to see her Dada!

Congrats on ordering the cotbed Claire!

How's your bubs this morning Hayley?

Did you get your fish Jue?


----------



## happy mum

Funny, i was glad my kids up 6.15 was a lie in compared to usual 5-5.30!! feel refreshed this am, mind i was asleep by 8pm!!


----------



## ClaireyF

morning girlies, Nats, good luck with the mw this morning :D

I was up/awake earlier this morning too coz DH had to leave for work at 7am this morning and he can't get up quietly lol!

xx


----------



## ClaireyF

only other thing to report is that my sciatica is back :hissy: although i am certain its no where near as bad as SPD but i couldn't get comfy in bed. it started on saturday whilst walking round the shops, but started with dull lower back ache and i was having more 'regular' painful BH as well, i was starting to worry a bit so had a warm bath when i got home and BH went but back ache has stayed and turned into sciatica :( xx


----------



## ClaireyF

Jue, where are you? your normally on here by now...hope everythings is ok!

Nats, What time is your Mw appointment?

Carol, are you and Violet doing anything exciting today?

xx


----------



## happy mum

Jue i bet is having a nice cup o coffee after taking kids to school, well she should be anyway!!
mw 10 am, just waiting for dh to get back so don't have to take kids!! makes a BIG difference to BP!!


----------



## happy mum

sorry, hope your back ok!! dare i say i have no aches and pains this am!! that good nights sleep i had!


----------



## ClaireyF

ooo i'd love to have a good nights sleep! we are on holiday next week so i'm hoping for some R&R, lots of fresh air should make me have a better nights sleep! this week at work is going to drag, its seems ages since i did 5days! lol although i have to go get 28w blood tests done at some point this week so not looking forward to that! xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Morning everyone .... OH is out mowing the lawn so i had to clean the kitchen before turning on the computer so he didn't moan ... hes normally in bed in the mornings because of him working shifts ..

...off to catch up on the rest of the thread BRB xxxx


----------



## ClaireyF

the weathers gorgeous here too, bloody cold but lovely and sunny! think our lawn is like a bog at the moment, it snowed and rained so much yesterday, snow didn't stick though :( xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Hayley Happy Viable day for yesterday hun ..
Is Bump kicking more now ... here we told not to count kicks till 28 weeks but Jamie keeps going for days where he doesn't move much than days like today where its none stop. 

Nats happy 27 weeks, wow 3rd tri now for you to hun, hope all goes well with the MW xxx

Cath congrats on the 1 year wedding anna hun ... by the way we spend about £70 per week on out big shop but then another £30 on Saturdays when we nip in for junk lol ... thats for me, OH and 3 rugrats tho.
I dont have to have comming home clothes for me or Jamie so im spared that lol.....i will say that ALL Newborn stuff has always drowned my kiddies...

.....My first ended up going home in just a vest because the newborn out fit was miles away from fitting her .... only early baby stuff fitted mine (they wernt tiny babies either, 6.10, 7.1 and 7 exactly)
They seem to make baby clothes really really big...

...with mine Newborn fitted once they got to 3 months,
0-3 fitted once they got to 4/5 months,
6-6 fitted at 6 months and so on!!!!!

Your bumps looking great by the way :hugs:

Carol yer i got my fishies...3 of them and it came to £30 :shock: there very pretty tho, hope they don't die on me!
Glad you have your OH back with you hun, sorry to hear it was another early start xxxxx

Claire hope your better soon hun ...was tempted to call in on you yesterday ... the fish shop we go to is in Rhyl so we wernt far from you xxxx

Serina are you back home yet hun? hows things?


Yay just realised ive got my new flower....the kids will be sooo pleased :dance:


----------



## Baci

Good luck at the MW this morning Nat!

Not sure what I'm doing today Claire, might just let Violet play in the garden once the sun dries out the grass a bit. Might get out the playdough later too. I hope your back feels better soon, I know how you feel as I also get sciatica.


----------



## ClaireyF

Jue, you should have text me and called in!!Rhyl is not far at all or we could have come to the fish shop lol, my neighbours tell me what a good fish shop there is in Rhyl but we have never been and don't actually know where it is! Are you going to take a piccies of your new fishes? our fish were only 99p each but they were gold fish... We got a new digital camera yesterday, takes really good pics! DH took one of me last night and i can't believe i do actually look pregnant!! lol, i love my changing shape :D 

Hopefully Josh's coming home outfit won't be too big, if he's small then i'll send DH off to mothercare as its only round the corner from the hospital.

Playdough sounds fun and not as messy as your painting session last week :D 
xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Carol i cant do playdough ...it smells so nice i want to eat it :rofl: (seriously ... not just because im pregnant either im always like it :headspin:

Claire what camera did you get? i love cameras ...cameras, phones and camcorders ...there like a addiction with me, cute little toys to play with LMAO!
Im useless at photographing specific fish (they wont keep still and the tanks so reflective!
But this is my tank;

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i306/cariad_bach/Fish/Pic753.jpg https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i306/cariad_bach/Fish/Pic727.jpg


----------



## ClaireyF

well your tank is more impressive than ours! DH would love one like that but we don't have room/money for it so he has to make do with ours and 3 goldfish. Paul chose the camera, i have no interest, alls i know is that its a kodak 10.3mp and was reduced at Comet from £120 ish to £60 (i think) the photos are really clear! normally we use the camera on my phone coz thats 5mp i think...Looking forward to taking lots of pics next week when we are out and about with the dog going for walks etc..

Congrats on your new flower too :D perfect flower for this time of year with it being a daffodil :happydance: xx


----------



## happy mum

back from mw, all fine. bp 138/83 about the same she thinks this is fine. she still doesn't have the forms!!! not fair!!!!:hissy:
got scan at hosp next week so will ask there.

funny about baby clothes Jue i have the opposite prob!! my kids always so big they only just squeeze in nb clothes were onto 0-3 by 1st week, 3-6 by 1 month etc etc!!:rofl:
sorted out my baby clothes yest. all boys out!! my girl new born are like new with evie being 10lb 11oz she never really fit in them so with this one hopefully being induced early she may fit in them for a couple of weeks lol!!
i'm going to take all boys clothes to charity shop but if any one wants them???? i've got 6 bags!!!:rofl: not all in great condition as some are hand me downs in first place but ok?? but before i take them thought i would ask!!
baby wriggling like mad now!!
hooray for grass growing!! hopefully dh will get busy now!! no work today... not good, hes going o sort our veggie patch out though!!


----------



## happy mum

No news from Hayley??? hope baby started moving know she was worried yesterday!!

o and great tank Jue!! used to have tropical tank years ago, love watching them, no room now, too many kids!!


----------



## ClaireyF

Nat, glad mw appointment went well!! i should have photocopied my blank grant form for everyone who hasn't got one yet! What veggies do you grow? we gre Peas and runner beans last year, we will again this year and might try some tomotoes now i have a greenhouse and maybe a few other things!

Well, i officially feel like crying!! i have cramps in my lower back and my BH are so painful but also have a dull ache in my lower tummy (very much like period pains!) i feel like getting in bed with a hot water bottle. i've had these pain all weekend, walking around hasn't helped but nor does sitting still. i don't know what to do :hissy:

xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Just heard from Serina ... Poor things back in hospital for monitoring :( they wont give her steroids unless labour symptoms start again. she doesnt know how long shes going to be stuck there :(
Hugs Serina hun xxxx



Claire that camera sounds like a bargain hun ... cant wait to see your piccies xx

Nats glad your BP was ok ... shame about the forms, did she say when she'd be getting them in?

Not seen Hayley online at all, hope alls ok :(

Claire have you tried eating something sweet like chocolate? hope the pain goes soon hun ..... have you had a paracetamol? :hugs:


----------



## ClaireyF

thanks for the update on Serina, hope everything goes well for her and thats shes not stuck in there too long! xx


----------



## ClaireyF

ignore my moan, its nothing compared to what serinas going through :hugs: xx


----------



## happy mum

ClaireyF said:


> ignore my moan, its nothing compared to what serinas going through :hugs: xx


No i won't ignor you!!!:hugs:

i was just thinking that sounds like labour pain, not wanting to worry you, if it continues i think you should call the mw or hospital mat unit!! don't leave it!!:hugs:


----------



## happy mum

Cariad_bach said:


> Just heard from Serina ... Poor things back in hospital for monitoring :( they wont give her steroids unless labour symptoms start again. she doesnt know how long shes going to be stuck there :(
> Hugs Serina hun xxxx
> 
> 
> 
> Claire that camera sounds like a bargain hun ... cant wait to see your piccies xx
> 
> Nats glad your BP was ok ... shame about the forms, did she say when she'd be getting them in?
> 
> Not seen Hayley online at all, hope alls ok :(
> 
> Claire have you tried eating something sweet like chocolate? hope the pain goes soon hun ..... have you had a paracetamol? :hugs:


poor serina, send her hugs from me!!:hugs:

she didn't know when she was going to get any forms!!


thanks for update!! X


----------



## ClaireyF

tbh Nats, i thought it felt like labour pain too (not that i know what its like) but thought i was just being dramatic coz all the other times i've had 'scares' everything has been fine. i will see how i feel tomorrow, i don't want Joshy to come yet, i've told him he has to stay put a few weeks longer! xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

happy mum said:


> ClaireyF said:
> 
> 
> ignore my moan, its nothing compared to what serinas going through :hugs: xx
> 
> 
> No i won't ignor you!!!:hugs:
> 
> i was just thinking that sounds like labour pain, not wanting to worry you, if it continues i think you should call the mw or hospital mat unit!! don't leave it!!:hugs:Click to expand...


Nor will I :growlmad: 
your obviously hurting hun and need your friends to be there for you and so we are :hugs: :hugs:

Like Nats said hun i wouldn't leave it to long before calling the MW ... bad back Ache, bad BH's etc dont sound nice ... i dont want to worry you but you may want to get checked out, are you at work or home hun?
How long have you felt like it?


----------



## amber20

Nat, that sounds scarey! I would get checked just to be safe.


----------



## happy mum

ClaireyF said:


> tbh Nats, i thought it felt like labour pain too (not that i know what its like) but thought i was just being dramatic coz all the other times i've had 'scares' everything has been fine. i will see how i feel tomorrow, i don't want Joshy to come yet, i've told him he has to stay put a few weeks longer! xx


we pay are taxes!! there is no need to worry and leave it, and i don't think you're being dramatic, i'd be in getting monitored by now if i were you... born worryer, but always better safe than sorry!! the mat unit at north staffs where i'm going, were always lovely to me when pg with dylan as always having scares. was in there every other week for monitoring towards end of pg!! see how you feel, if pains come and go regularly you really should go in!!
:hugs:


----------



## Cariad_bach

happy mum said:


> ClaireyF said:
> 
> 
> tbh Nats, i thought it felt like labour pain too (not that i know what its like) but thought i was just being dramatic coz all the other times i've had 'scares' everything has been fine. i will see how i feel tomorrow, i don't want Joshy to come yet, i've told him he has to stay put a few weeks longer! xx
> 
> 
> we pay are taxes!! there is no need to worry and leave it, and i don't think you're being dramatic, i'd be in getting monitored by now if i were you... born worryer, but always better safe than sorry!! the mat unit at north staffs where i'm going, were always lovely to me when pg with dylan as always having scares. was in there every other week for monitoring towards end of pg!! see how you feel, if pains come and go regularly you really should go in!!
> :hugs:Click to expand...


seconded :hugs:


----------



## happy mum

amber20 said:


> Nat, that sounds scarey! I would get checked just to be safe.

its clare not me!!! he he!!
i'm in no pain!!
:hugs:


----------



## ClaireyF

I'm in work at the moment, pains started on Saturday whilst out shopping, i thought it was maybe too much walking around, i don't know! I will see how i feel later today and ring MW tomorrow if i still have pain. Its eased off a bit but i thought it had yesterday aswell. the BH aren't regular so surely thats a good sign...? xx


----------



## ClaireyF

i don't want this to happen to me...xxx


----------



## happy mum

ClaireyF said:


> I'm in work at the moment, pains started on Saturday whilst out shopping, i thought it was maybe too much walking around, i don't know! I will see how i feel later today and ring MW tomorrow if i still have pain. Its eased off a bit but i thought it had yesterday aswell. the BH aren't regular so surely thats a good sign...? xx

I don't really know, just don't be brave!!:hugs:


----------



## Cariad_bach

Hugs hun xxx

The BH arnt regular so thats good ... but the back ache and crampyness is worrying.

Is Josh moving ok etc?


----------



## ClaireyF

yes Josh is moving around alot, i have lots of kicks all high up so i assume he's upside down! and i feeling movement low down so i don't know it thats his arms and he's punching me or what...xx


----------



## ClaireyF

Nats how did the hospital monitor you when you had your scares with Dylan? xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

ClaireyF said:


> Nats how did the hospital monitor you when you had your scares with Dylan? xx

I dont know about with Nats hun but with me and my first LO they would put me on a heart monitor machine ... kind of like a massive Doppler and everytime baby kicked you had to press a button ....the heart rate of the baby was printed out ... i had to lie there for about half an hour and they would use that info to see how your LO was doing ...
(ive done that with all my Lo's at one time or another)

..they also did a internal to see what my cervix was up to and sometimes did a scan to see what was going on.

How are you hun?


----------



## happy mum

ClaireyF said:


> Nats how did the hospital monitor you when you had your scares with Dylan? xx

Same as Jue, lay on a bed for 30-40 mins, with two straps on with monitors, measuring movement, heart rate and if your having contractions. very painless, but very reasuring!!you could be there and back in an hour or 2!!


----------



## ClaireyF

Thanks Jue, still feeling like crap! DH is being calm and just telling me its growing pains and my body adjusting, which it could well be! urgh...don't want an internal, they aren't pleasant :( 

Change of subject a bit...Nats said she was going to do a bump pic when she got to 27w...has anyone seen it?? Jue, you haven't done one for a while either! xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Dont change the subject for to long hun ... keep a close eye on yourself :hugs:

No ive not come across Nats Bump piccie yet :muaha:

Will do mine Wednesday morning for me official entry to 3rd tri (altho ive been posting in there for a while lol :blush: )


----------



## happy mum

ClaireyF said:


> Thanks Jue, still feeling like crap! DH is being calm and just telling me its growing pains and my body adjusting, which it could well be! urgh...don't want an internal, they aren't pleasant :(
> 
> Change of subject a bit...Nats said she was going to do a bump pic when she got to 27w...has anyone seen it?? Jue, you haven't done one for a while either! xx

i didn't have internals!!

forgot the bump pic will see if can do it , if not will have to wait for dh!! X


----------



## happy mum

happy mum said:


> ClaireyF said:
> 
> 
> Nats how did the hospital monitor you when you had your scares with Dylan? xx
> 
> Same as Jue, lay on a bed for 30-40 mins, with two straps on with monitors, measuring movement, heart rate and if your having contractions. very painless, but very reasuring!!you could be there and back in an hour or 2!!Click to expand...

no internal!!
how far away is hosp?? why not just ring to chat to them!! stop me and jue clucking over you!!


----------



## ClaireyF

good job i remembered about your bump pic!! looking forward to seeing your new pic!! when did you last do one, you should post that aswell so we can all see the difference! 

Looking forward to your piccie too Jue!

Another lady from a different office asked me how far i was so told her and she told me i was tiny for being just over 6months!! i want a bigger bump :hissy: xxx


----------



## ClaireyF

Hospital isn't far from work only about 2miles away, its about 20odd miles from home...Last time i went in there becasue i hadn't felt him move for 48hrs (back at 22w) i was told off for worrying :( xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

I only had a internal with my first because they thought my plug had come away and my waters were leaking ... was a false alarm tho ... with you i bet any money they'd just strap you to the heart thingie for a bit ;)

They will tell you off for worrying hun ... same as they will tell you off for not getting checked out if you are worried lol!


----------



## happy mum

ok ok!!:muaha:

i did it!! the bump pic that is... dh got evie in garden dylan asleep, so i guess its now or never!!

not great pic but best i could do at short notice!!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Oooh off for a look xxxx


...back again .. wow Nats hun its growing great hun, its a lovely shape bump, all out in front xxxxxx


----------



## ClaireyF

i seen your piccie!!! think you need to learn to rotate the first one though, i'm getting funny looks by having my head on the side lol xxx


----------



## happy mum

ClaireyF said:


> i seen your piccie!!! think you need to learn to rotate the first one though, i'm getting funny looks by having my head on the side lol xxx

Nag nag nag!!:rofl:
i changed it then got the unrotated one stuck on bottom and can't get rid!!

now i've done something just for you!! you have to phone hosp and talk to mid wife!!:hugs:


----------



## happy mum

Cariad_bach said:


> Oooh off for a look xxxx
> 
> 
> ...back again .. wow Nats hun its growing great hun, its a lovely shape bump, all out in front xxxxxx

thanks, i've always been all up front!!:rofl:


----------



## ClaireyF

I'll wait until tomorrow until i ring, i'm not feeling as bad now, honest :hugs: it just comes and goes lol! xx


----------



## happy mum

ok. i'll go back to fussing over my kids!! hugs. X


----------



## ClaireyF

ok see you later hun :hugs: thank you for worrying and caring about me! you have enough of your own to worry about xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Glad your feeling a bit better hun :hugs: do phone someone if it comes back tho wont you .... all the growing pains etc are normal but there not normally painful so you need to check it if it comes back :hugs:


----------



## ClaireyF

I will phone mw if its bad tomorrow, i'm gonna have a bath when i get home and relax tonight. i still have all the cramps but not as frequent, i'd love to meet Josh now but i think he ought to hang around in there a bit longer! xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Good girl! :hugs:
Hope you enjoy your nice (not to hot) bath hun xxx


----------



## Baci

Hope you're feeling better Claire.

Glad your appointment went well Nat, just realised I have another appointment myself on Wednesday.

Love the fish piccies Jue, is that a marine tank? We have a tropical tank and I'd love to have a marine one but I'm scared it'll be a lot harder to upkeep. Thanks for the update on Serina. I hope she is OK.


----------



## Cariad_bach

Carol No there Cichlids from Lake Malawi ... there Tropical but very very aggressive and can only be kept with there own kind,
We used to have normal Tropicals but they were always dying on me .. the only things we could keep were Silver Dollars and Catfish, all the pretty things like Guppies and Platies would die after a week or so :roll:
The Malawi's come in loads of diffrent colours and breeds etc and there very very lively!!

Do you have any piccies of your tank?

Id love a marine tank to but the amount of money each fish costs scares me!!


----------



## happy mum

still no news from Hayley??? really hope your're just really busy today!! and that baby is kicking you well!! XX


----------



## Baci

I'll try and take a picture tonight Jue (or get DH to take one!).

We have danios, rummy nose tetras, a sailfin catfish, two angelfish and some pencil fish.

I know what you mean about the price of marine fish too - they are so expensive!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Carol i love Angels ...there the one thing i really really wanted to have but again they died!
Looking forwards to seeing piccies hun xxxx

Nats hun no nothing :( ... not even on Facebook either as far as i can see...really hopeing everything's ok.


----------



## mrsholmes

Just been reading through!

Claire its a bit late now but I agree with the others, phone the MW if your worried, glad your feeling a little better though:hugs:

I just checked Hayley hasnt logged it since last night or i cant see anything on fb............shes gonna think we are stalking! lol

hope serina is ok:hugs:

hello carol!!

going to check out Nats bump pic now!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Does Hayley have a text buddy on here?

Cath how are you now hun? hows your SPD?


----------



## mrsholmes

looking good Nat! 

I dont think she does.............I was thinking tho shes not on everyday fingers crossed shes just busy.

Im ok, its the same thanks jue, going down to 2.5 days next week in work so that will def help. just cant wait to finsh now!


----------



## mrsholmes

I just had a thought! I haven't got a text budd either! shal I give my number to someone incase I go AWOL:rofl:


----------



## Cariad_bach

Yer hopefully shes busy unpacking parcels and stuff :/

Glad your doing ok hun ... working less will help im sure, hows your little princess doing? did you pick a name eventually?


----------



## Cariad_bach

mrsholmes said:


> I just had a thought! I haven't got a text budd either! shal I give my number to someone incase I go AWOL:rofl:

PM me your number hun ... let at least one of us have it ;) :hugs:


----------



## LM2104

Hi everyone... I havent been on in ages, tried catching up but cant remember any of what was written now!

I have my first physio appointment tomorrow... Not a minute too soon I've been in agony today!!

Really cant wait for June to get here now.

Apple I know its a bit late but I'm so sorry. Hugs to you.


----------



## LM2104

Oh, I'm in double figures tomorrow!! So exciting!!


----------



## happy mum

Cariad_bach said:


> mrsholmes said:
> 
> 
> I just had a thought! I haven't got a text budd either! shal I give my number to someone incase I go AWOL:rofl:
> 
> PM me your number hun ... let at least one of us have it ;) :hugs:Click to expand...

and me me me!!! we can be buddies too!!!

thanks about bump, always bit embarrassed of my size, but what the heck!!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Hy Leanne hun nice to hear from you,
Congrats for tomorow hun ...were all really getting there now arnt we :happydance:

Nats you've nothing to be embarrassed about hun :hugs:


Talking of missing members has anyone heard from Kathy lately?


----------



## Baci

I dont have a text buddy either Cath. So do you fancy being buddies?

Good luck at the physio tomorrow Leanne and congrats on double figures for tomorrow too! :happydance:

Nat - I'm havent even photographed my bump I'm that embarassed... :blush:


----------



## Baci

I've completed missed my own double figures! :dohh:

And if I take off 2 weeks for the c-section that means 84 days to go!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Aww congrats carol hun on getting past double figures :hugs:
You shouldn't be shy of your bump hun ... this is one place you can show it off to your hearts content :hugs:

Im going to have to log off now ... hope everyone has a good night ... Claire how are you doing hun? im tempted to text you again but dont want to hassle you ... hope your ok hun xxxx


----------



## Baci

Night Jue!


----------



## ClaireyF

Jue, i 've had a bath, cramps were still coming, they've eased off a bit again now but will ring mw in the morning. xxx


----------



## happy mum

Claie hope you are ok this am!!!
morning girls!!!

i'm out all day today, playgroup, shopping, playgroup!!

hoping to come back to good news from hayley and Claire and serina!! X


----------



## Hunnyx10

morning ladies, well all is well in our house again after our illness...

hope serina Haley and claire your all much better...

same as happy mum busy day today, be back later to catch up


----------



## bugalugs

Hiya ladies, it's me! 
Sorry I have not been on I've been a bit distressed and trying to rest - 

anyhow just wanted to let you all know that I'm fine and baby is fine - 

I have seen MW and baby's heart rate is good - MW did tell me off a bit though for leaving it too long, she said that I need to monitor baby's movements from when I get up to when I go to bed and if I don't feel 10 then to call straight away.

Thanks for all being there for me girls :hugs: I dunno what I'de do without you all!! :hugs::blush:

I'll catch up on threads later on, hope you're all ok xxx
Love Hayley xxx


----------



## ClaireyF

aww thats good news Hayley! atleast your mw was good about what was happening, when i went to hospital because of non movement i was told off even though i'd already left it 48hrs!

FX cramps have gone for me today but if they come back i promise to phone mw xxx

Serina, hope your still being looked after :hugs:

Nats, Hunny hope you have enjoyable busy days :D

xx


----------



## mrsholmes

just checking really quick as im in work, glad your ok claire x catch up later x


----------



## Cariad_bach

:happydance: Yay Hayley sooooo glad you and your LO are doing well hun :dance:

Massive hugs hun ... hope your LO doesn't give you any more scares :hugs:


Claire how are you hun? have you called the MW .... Hayley got told off for waiting so long ;) lol
Hope your cramps have eased over night hun ... if they haven't tho go straight to hospital.

Serina how are you? are you home yet?

Nice to see you Hunny, enjoy your day xxxx

Nats have a nice day today hun, it sounds busy!

Whats everyone else up to?


----------



## Cariad_bach

Yay claire just seen your post ... glad your ok hun but if they come back to to hospital hun :hugs:

Cath dont work to hard will you xxxxxxxx


----------



## Baci

Morning everyone.

Glad everything is ok Hayley and Claire!

I hope you are OK Serina too.

Not sure what I'll be doing today. Feeling tired again (another 6.15am start), so I'll probably just take it a bit easy. I guess that means more paint and playdough, but definitely not at the same time!


----------



## ClaireyF

playdough and painting, that sounds like fun! more fun than being stuck at work anyway!! 

Think i spoke to soon and cramps make be back on their way! nothing too painful yet so will see how they go and will phone mw at lunch time. Just hoping that if mw says to go to hospital that i don't need to go home to get my notes before they will see me...it would be a 50mile round trip otherwise. i'm hoping that she will just say they are growing pains, but they don't feel much like growing pains that i've had previously.

DH is working in Manchester this week in a haunted cellar! he's not too keen on it for obvious reasons!! luckily he's working with another electrician but on thursday he's down there on his own! i wouldn't like to be down there!!

xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Claire for the love of god phone the MW :hissy: please!!!

Sorry hun i dont mean to nag :hugs: :hugs: but we do worry about you :hugs: give her a call and dont let her fob you off ... you know they dont feel like normal growing pains so your best off getting checked over :hugs:
I feel for you OH i bet hes dreading Thursday.



Carol hun sorry to hear you've had another early start ... these lighter mornings dont help do they, mine are waking up at 6 thinking its getting up time ... even tho they have blackout blinds lol


----------



## ClaireyF

i will give her a ring, i go on lunch at 12.30 today so will give her a ring then. hopefully it will stop me worrying and bothering everyone on here :D xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Aww hun your not bothering anyone ... we just want you and Josh to be ok and i know you must be worried :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Rosella

Hi Everyone,
Claire and Jue - thanks for your lovely comments about my bump pic!! 
Claire - hope you're OK, let us know how it goes with the midwife.
Hope everyone else is well - sorry I have been rubbish at keeping up as usual, but send hugs to all xx


----------



## ClaireyF

well, i rang midwife and she told me to ring labour unit. so rang labour unit, she asked me loads of questions and said that i should take paracetemol, she asked if i could sleep at night - i said yes so she said it wasn't that bad then! i am in agony again now! Just feels like really bad period pains! if this was a period i'd be curled up with a hot water bottle and taking feminax by now! the problem is that the pain comes and goes in waves, but nothing thats regular, i can be fine for an hour and then suddenly my stomach cramps again. i can't wait for next week off work and going on holiday! xxx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Gail hun your welcome, you look great, hope your keeping ok hun xxx


Claire ... ive just got back in ... told my OH what the hospital told you and hes not amused :growlmad: keeps ranting about how they have no sodding time for anything and without seeing you how can they know whats wrong and that its bloody disgusting that you've just been told to take paracetamols!
In all fairness i went in to labour with my first at 1 am in the morning and managed to go back to sleep for a good few hours so what they said about if you can sleep your ok is stupid.

Hopefully their right hun and its nothing to worry about but don't hesitate to call them back if the cramps dont stop :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## ClaireyF

bless your OH. i hope they are right and that its nothing but i am quite scared tbh! I'll see how i feel later but it has been going on since saturday... i just want to bury my head in the sand and pretend that i can't feel anything. i'm just glad that Joshy is kicking around loads otherwise i would be even more worried. i would have liked the hospital to tell me to go in so i could be reassured but they aren't interested. she also asked if it was my first pregnancy so i said yes...i don't know what difference that really makes! she must just assume that i'm a worryer (which i am) but i worry alone without contacting the MW/hospital normally. xxx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Yer hun they ask if it your first because if it is they can just think ... silly girl doesn't know what BH's/growing pains are like ... but if you've done it all before they take it more seriously which is so backwards!!

The good side is that since its been happening since Saturday you can hopefully say that if it was really serious like early labour then maybe it would have got worse by now ... not sure tho ..

..what do things like urine infections feel like? can they cause bad cramps etc?


----------



## ClaireyF

i don't think i have a urine infection, mw did rountine test last thurs when i was there and everything was clear, i haven't had any pain when going to the loo or been going more frequently...that was another question the hospital asked. xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Maybe you should put a thread in 3rd tri and see if anyones felt the same or has any ideas as to what it could be, maybe someone could put your mind at rest xxx


----------



## ClaireyF

i know, i should but its just in 1st tri theres so many 'bleeding' threads and then in 2nd tri theres lots of 'cramps' thread, i don't want to a worryer and peopl etend to just say that they don't know the answer so ...i don't know, this message doesn't even make sense properly! xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Yer i know what you meen ... 9 out of 10 people will just say 'if your worried call the MW' ... im just thinking that some people may have had the kind of cramps that you've had and may have a idea as to what they are and how worried you should be :shrug:


----------



## ClaireyF

ok i will write a thread, it will take me some time to make sure i get things in the right order :dohh: hopefully just one person will know the answer xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Its worth a try hun :hugs:


----------



## ClaireyF

i've done it, its quite a long post so will probably bore people to tears xx


----------



## bugalugs

Hiya ladies, just caught up on what's been happening!

Claire I hope you are ok! :hugs:
Hopefully someone in 3rd tri will be able to help? It is worth a go anyway. Sounds awful the pains hon, I really hope you feel better soon. 
If not go to A&E! they can't just keep saying "ooh don't worry" :hugs:

Congrats Carol on reaching double figures! You haven't got long to go! Yay! Hope your MW appt goes well tomorrow or was it today lol? Hope you get a bit of a lay in soon! xxx

Leanne congrats on your double figures too! Yahoo! Hope your physio goes well tomorrow, and eases your pain hon! I've had it and it works! :) xx

Nats lovely bump pic! :happydance: You shouldn't be shy of showing it off! (says me who hasn't dare put one on since I was 12wks lol :rofl:) Hope you've had a nice busy day! xx

Jue your fish tank looks ACE! We are looking forward to moving back to UK just so we can get one! :happydance:

Hunny glad you are all feeling better :happydance::hugs: enjoy your busy day too!

Cath hope you aren't working to hard! Not long until you finish work :hugs:

Hi Gail, nice to see you, hope you are doing ok! Nearly double figures! xx

Hope Serina is doing well, is she still in hospital? :hugs:

All our baby boxes arrived this afternoon! Yipee! The spare room is full of baby stuff :happydance: only got a moses basket to buy now! (oh and nappies lol) xxx


----------



## ClaireyF

Wow hayley, you either have a memory like Jue or your taking notes :rofl: glad your boxes have arrived - it must be like christmas!! is your DH there with you unpacking or is he at work? xx


----------



## happy mum

Hi just a quicky before start on dinner!!
so glad you're ok Hayley!!
still worried about you claire, not read your thread yet in 3rd tri, just doesn't sound right, although i never had BH so suppose don't know how that feels. but what you describe is how my labour starts. i REALLY think it needs checking properly! growing pains are surely a constant pain not cramping pain? i don't know i'm not an expert, just hate to think of you left not being looked at! my mat unit would have told me to come in, with what you are describing, which hosp are u going to?
well hugs and hope you get some propper answers really soon!! XX


----------



## happy mum

bugalugs said:


> Hiya ladies, just caught up on what's been happening!
> 
> Claire I hope you are ok! :hugs:
> Hopefully someone in 3rd tri will be able to help? It is worth a go anyway. Sounds awful the pains hon, I really hope you feel better soon.
> If not go to A&E! they can't just keep saying "ooh don't worry" :hugs:
> 
> Congrats Carol on reaching double figures! You haven't got long to go! Yay! Hope your MW appt goes well tomorrow or was it today lol? Hope you get a bit of a lay in soon! xxx
> 
> Leanne congrats on your double figures too! Yahoo! Hope your physio goes well tomorrow, and eases your pain hon! I've had it and it works! :) xx
> 
> Nats lovely bump pic! :happydance: You shouldn't be shy of showing it off! (says me who hasn't dare put one on since I was 12wks lol :rofl:) Hope you've had a nice busy day! xx
> 
> Jue your fish tank looks ACE! We are looking forward to moving back to UK just so we can get one! :happydance:
> 
> Hunny glad you are all feeling better :happydance::hugs: enjoy your busy day too!
> 
> Cath hope you aren't working to hard! Not long until you finish work :hugs:
> 
> Hi Gail, nice to see you, hope you are doing ok! Nearly double figures! xx
> 
> Hope Serina is doing well, is she still in hospital? :hugs:
> 
> All our baby boxes arrived this afternoon! Yipee! The spare room is full of baby stuff :happydance: only got a moses basket to buy now! (oh and nappies lol) xxx

 DITTO!!!!!

thanks hayley XX


----------



## bugalugs

Notes? me? :rofl: :rofl: well maybe a few :blush::blush: hope I didn't miss anyone out :dohh:

It certainly is like christmas in here at the moment! It's like "ooooh I forgot we got those!" :happydance:

We're chuffed to bits with our buggy and travel cot, we hadn't had them out of the boxes before :happydance:

Hubby is off now for 3 days, so he went to collect all the boxes from the post room - yay! 

How are you feeling? Any advice from your thread?


----------



## bugalugs

:rofl::rofl: Nats you made me laugh out loud hehe :) wish I'de thought of that :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## bugalugs

I'm going for my dinner girls - hubbys cooked tonight :happydance:
If I don't speak later, speak to you tomorrow, have a good evening xxxxxx


----------



## ClaireyF

Nats, i'm going to the Countess of Chester hospital, i'm half way between that and Glan Clwyd but we want an English baby ...sorry Cath and Jue :hugs: xx


----------



## ClaireyF

enjoy your tea Hayley xx


----------



## happy mum

ClaireyF said:


> Nats, i'm going to the Countess of Chester hospital, i'm half way between that and Glan Clwyd but we want an English baby ...sorry Cath and Jue :hugs: xx

thats my over flo hosp if north staffs is full!!
just read your thread, sounds like other women suffer like you!! so perhaps i'm over reacting!!:blush: sorry!! just sounds so like the way my labour started it was scaring me to leave you!! hope you don't carry on like this!!:hugs: at least you'll be prepared for labour!! but having said that i still think the hosp should of had you in to completely rule out early labour.


----------



## ClaireyF

ooo i hope your hospital is full and you go in to labour the same day as me :rofl: i wish they would rule out early labour or cervix dilating etc! he can't come out yet!! its just a bit worrying that other girls have their babies engage when they feel the pains! all my kicks are high up so i suppose thats a good sign if anything did happen! xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Hayley glad your stuff came hun ... bet your having fun with it all :hugs: 

Nats hun did you have a good day?

Claire im not talking to you now :cry:





Only joking hun .... i have no Welsh/English hang ups :rofl:

Did you get some good advice hun? i had to go and get the kids and do tea etc :roll: off for a look now, how are you feeling?


----------



## Baci

Me again!

Hope you're feeling better Claire.

Hayley - fantastic news that your stuff has arrived! I bet your having great fun unpacking everything. You have a P&T pushchair dont you? I'm jealous! I'm still yet to get to a big mothercare/toysrus to try and see if it fits in the boot (second time lucky). Although the last couple of days my DH has been talking about getting a bigger car! So maybe I should just buy it after all! My appointment is tomorrow afternoon.

I've been having pains in my right hip/groin area today, am hoping it's not the start of SPD. I had a lot of pain in my right hip in the 3rd tri with Violet but ended up not getting a physio appointment til 39 weeks at which point I thought there was no point in trekking to the hospital! :hissy:


----------



## bugalugs

I agree, they should really rule out early labour Claire :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hiya Carol, yay it is fun unpacking all bubs stuff! Yep we got a P&T sport, it's ace :) Just right for us as we do lots of walking and camping lol :) It does fold down quite small considering its size :)
Hope your appt goes well tomorrow!
Gawd hope you aren't getting SPD - mines not too bad at the moment xxxx

Ladies I'm signing off now, going to snuggle up with DH on sofa - he keeps looking over!! :blush:

night night xxxxx


----------



## ClaireyF

Carol, hope you don't have SPD. if i was you i'd get the P&T pram and then tell your DH you need a bigger car to fit it in! :D 

I still have my cramps, gonna have a bath soon, josh is kicking away so i'm very happy about that. Our cotbed was delivered today...well they tried to deliver it but we weren't in so we have to collect one night this week :happydance: 

Jue we don't have any english/welsh problems either :hugs: its just that Glan clwyd was horrible when i went in there, blood on toilet seat, bins over flowing, tissues on the floor in examination rooms etc etc and they forgot to take the drip out my hand!! xx


----------



## Rosella

Claire - I hope those cramps settle down. I reckon you should be really persistent if they try and fob you off. :hugs:
Bugalugs - thanks for msg - can't believe how quickly the time is flying! Double figures is kind of scary - I haven't bought a single thing yet!!! very interested to hear your thoughts on the phil & teds!! It is the main one we are thinking of getting... still need to go and road test it properly though. They are massively popular near where we live. 
Jue - you're such a sweetie!! Hope all is going very well with you. 

And :hugs: to everyone else! 
XX


----------



## Cariad_bach

Aww Carol i really hope your not getting SPD again hun :hugs: .... and i second Claire get DH to get a bigger car ;) xxx

Claire enjoy your bath hun ... i hope the cramps go hun but regardless of what anyone else says id still get checked over if they persist :hugs: :hugs:

Gail hun get spending lol .... i must admit ive stopped getting stuff, don't know why but i suddenly feel like there's ages and ages to go yet!!
There was a thread about those phil & teds on here not long ago, alot of people seemed to really like them xxx

Ive still not heard from Serina, i text earlier but no reply, hope shes ok :(


----------



## ClaireyF

Gail, can't believe you havent bought anything yet!!! i've been banned now by DH from buying anything else...we have far too much stuff!

hope serina is ok, glad your looking after her Jue!

xxx


----------



## mrsholmes

evening girls!

ive PMd my number out incase I go awol lol

glad your ok Hayley we are a bunch of worry pots:rofl: bet your wel excited about the parcels!!:happydance:

ive been catching up during the day in work (off the citrix system so they cant check) :blush: not sure what to say about the hospital claire!? I agree they shouldnt rule out early labour. how u feeling now? Ill check your 3rd tri in a bit.

Carol I agree, the physio is crap at 26 weeks! worse if u gotta wait!:hissy:

:hugs: to serina,when was the last time someone heard from her?

Jue/Nat any news with u?

Ive seen Kathy posting on a couple of other threads but not here, I suppose we are hard to keep up with, the girls in my 2 week wait thread dont post on here anymore either, has Kittie Kat been on?!

from next week on im in 2.5 days a week until 18th May when I start maternity leave, however its going to be a busy time as im handing over for a year but im banned:ban::ban::ban::ban::ban::ban: from going in on my days off like I did friday!


----------



## mrsholmes

forgot to add........

still havent got a name jue! just cant decide! Evlyn is my fav still........OH not in agreement tho!


----------



## lilmomof3

ok ladies i had a total pregnancy brain fart, i totaly forgot we had this thread to talk to each other i was just thinking i had a few ?s for us june mamas and didnt even know where to ask them lol... 
any way ladies i was reading on another site babygaga im sure some of u might go there i just read there on what the june mamas are going threw there i only write to all of you here . any way i noticed that there are ladies there just as far as me and there already getting there hospital bags ready now , i was like holy cow i thought it was early to get them ready so my ? is ladies when are you all getting your bags ready for the hospital i know we never know when labor can happen im just curios , i havent even washed any baby clothes yet our set up the crib im still even buying stuff the baby will need . eeek am i just behind our somthing . lol.. thanks ladies and i hope all of you are doing good i cant belive there are so many of us in 3rd tri already .


----------



## mrsholmes

nice to see u helen!

noooooooo not yet god! everything is still at my mums till nursery is ready which we are starting sunday Im guessing ill do mine 30weeks?!! not sure if this is right?


----------



## lilmomof3

lol nice to see you to hun, ya when i read that i was very very suprised im at the same stage they are and they have bags ready at the door i couldnt belive it


----------



## Hunnyx10

i got a P&T and i think its great, its so easy to push and i am pushing 2 at the minute as my son wanted to get in and now he wont get out lol..when bubbs is here she will be in the maxi cosy cabriofix car seat and my daughter will be in the double underneath..

serina hope your doing ok hun
claire speak to someone about your cramps, its better to be safe than sorry


----------



## bugalugs

Mornin mornin!

Gawd I've been awake sice bloomin half three!! What's that about! Thought I might aswell flippin get up lol. Bet I fall asleep later:sleep: hope it's not tonight, we're going to the cinema :rofl: I just know I'm going to get a numb bottom :rofl: 

Yay to Mr Phillip & Mr Edward for my super dooper sport buggy :rofl: I've been pushing it round the lounge (DH wanted to practice up & down the street bless him, I managed to stop him, said he'd look a right wally)

You are right Hunny! It's dead easy to push and spin round :happydance: we've got the maxi-cosi car seat too! It's ace having a 'click' system!

What made us decide on the phil&ted was -
It's slim - easy to get round shopping etc
It's rugged - for when we go off on our walkies lol
It claims to last years!
We are planning on another bubs (I know! I know! lol) when this little one is about 2yrs, so we'll only have to buy the doubles kit :happydance:
Ooh & it looks dead good hehe :happydance:

OOh & it was on sale in mothercare! Maybe it still is!!!? We went & 'tested' it out in the shop & read tonnes of reviews before we went ahead & bought ours, we decided on the black & grey sport, we thought it wouldn't show up the muck as quick :rofl:

Carol & Gail go get one! :rofl::happydance:

Hi Helen :) it's nice to see you :) hope you & family are well :) Gawd, I'm with you hon! I've not packed my hospital bag yet! Bit soon isn't it! xx

I'm with you Cath - think I'll be doing mine about 30wks too! I'm ok thanks hon, baby is kicking again now, i've just been told to monitor it & if it happens again to ring straight away, not to leave it next time!! :blush: are you looking forward to finishing work? I'de find it hard handing over for a yr! lol - I'de have to go in for a nosey :rofl: ooh, Evelyn is such a pretty name! What about Evie as a compromise (I mean I wouldn't compromise :rofl: but ya know lol)

I haven't got a txt buddy though either :cry::cry::cry: ;)

Claire, how are you this morning??? Have you still got bad cramps & lower back pain? :hugs::hugs:

Hope Serina is doing ok :hugs::hugs:

How's everyone else today? 

xxxx


----------



## happy mum

Morning Hayley!!
me too i was awake at 3.30!! so having some cerial then hoping to get back for an hour before kids get up!!
you can be my text buddy if you like?? pm me your number!!:hugs:

helen hi!! i'm not packing my bags till at least 30 prob 34 weeks, will perhaps get case out at 30 and start thinking about whats going in it!! bit early yet!!
i've still not washed clothes or sorted cots out yet, very early yet, as even if prem would be in hosp or weeks!

Am i the only 1 who doesn't like P an T?? ooo i'm being contraversial!!!:rofl:
i hear the angry mob coming to get me!!:rofl:
i just always feel sorry for the kid stuffed underneath, they always look really left out. but i do have couple friens who have them that lve them!

well gonna try get back for an hour!! XX


----------



## Cariad_bach

Morning guys xxx

Claire how are you hun? any cramps?

Cath i love the name Evlyn ... your OH needs a slap lol ... its good you going to be cutting down on your work tho, you need more rest.

Ive not heard from Serina since Monday evening :( she text to say she was doing ok in the hospital but didn't know when she'd be home and would text when she could,
I text her yesterday but know reply ..... she may be out of credit and if shes in hospital she cant top up.
Hope shes ok.

Hi Helen hun, i can help on the bag packing because i dont do it lol ... i think with my first 2 i was packed at 30 weeks tho just to be ready ;) how are you doing hun?


Morning Hayley hun,
Im Pming you my number now and you PM me yours ... i thing all us June girls should have each others and all buddy each other :hugs:
Glad your like your P&T
Oooh your planning another LO are you ... im jealous now already, i said no more but ... well the idea of others having more makes me clucky and im still pregnant :rofl:


Hiya Nats hun, another early starter!!
I know what you mean about the P&T but after trying to get my old double around shops and things i can see the appeal ... my old double was huge ... massive!!! ... here;

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i306/cariad_bach/camara050.jpg :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: As you can just see i had a Buggy board on the back to and steering was a nightmare :rofl:

Off to add a bump piccie now to the 3rd Tri bump thread :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## ClaireyF

Nats, i'm gonna join you on being contraversial....i don't like the P&T either, not that i don't like them, they just aren't my cup of tea...Did you manage to get back to sleep hun?

i've started getting things to put in my hospital bag but don't have a bag to put them in yet. alls i've bought are litte shampoo, body wash and deodrant to put in a little wash bag, and i've got breast pads incase i leak...i think thats pretty much it of what i've got.

I still have cramps, i'm going in to hospital tomorrow to have my 28w bloods done so will try and see someone whilst i'm there.


Hayley, i'm going to the cinema tonight too, what are you going seeing?

I've spent so long writing this message that theres probably been a few more since the last one i read...

Cath, I bet your looking forward to part time work, will that affect your maternity pay at all?

xxx


----------



## ClaireyF

Jue congratulations on 3rd tri :happydance: i love your bump pic, i'm so jealous of you and Nats and Cath, i feel that my bump is still small :( although i think this is the last week i can wear my normal trousers to work xxx


----------



## happy mum

Congrats Jue on 3rd Tri!!! great bump pic!!

o thats it memory gone!!:blush:



i have a side by side double, i love them being able to interact with each other and both see whats going on, and they can both lie flat and sleep if want. it is a bit harder to push, but for me the pros outway the cons.

:hugs: to all the pt lovers!! i know you hate me!!:rofl:

o another memory, glad your going hosp tomorrow claire get to ask more questions!!

did sleep fo another hour before kids up, always sleep crap in 3rd tri, gets me ready for having baby up in night!!

:hugs: everyone!! Xx


----------



## Rosella

Morning everyone, (warning: Rant Alert!) I've just had the most rubbish morning and I am so fed up!! We've been having some renovations done on the flat - laid a new carpet and then had a new wardobe put in, but they damaged the carpet when putting the wardrobe in. Anyway - just getting the flipping wardrobe in has been a massive saga, then had a big argument with them about the carpet. Anyway they finally agreed to replace it, today was the big day and the man arrived with a piece that was too small and he's had to go away again. The thing that is SOOO ANNOYING is that we live in a tiny flat and EVERYTHING has to be moved out everytime they come to do some work and I am FED UP!! So we moved everything in and out this morning and I've had it!:hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:

Sorry about that. Just have to get it off my chest! 

Jue - I love that pic of your kids! It's too sweet! Claire - glad you're getting checked out.

As for everyone's views on the P&T - seems to me you either love it, or you hate it! 

Right - I need to try and calm down...


----------



## Jkelmum

I am a free women on strict bedrest sorry for worry no credit will try get on when i can but i am stuck on bedrest being seen twice a wk at hospital x


----------



## ClaireyF

Oh no! what a pain Gail!! I'm glad that when we did our living room we didnt have to get anyone in to help. My DH did all the skirting, plastered, painted and laid the carpet ( i did the papering and some painting) When is the man coming back with the carpet?

I don't know if i'm going to get seen by anyone tomorrow, i will go and pester the MW whilst i'm there for my bloods ( i don't see the mw when i have blood taken) xx


----------



## ClaireyF

:happydance: glad you've been released serina! everyone has been very worried about you! xxx


----------



## Rosella

Your OH sounds brilliantly handy! I'm not sure when they're coming back but i am extremely tempted to sort it out myself - will be far quicker and more effective. And just send them the bill or subtract it from what I owe them for the wardrobe. It wouldn't be so bad if we lived in a bigger space. But we have honestly shifted stuff around so many times now. I just want to nest and start buying baby stuff. :cry: The reason I held off for so long was cos I didn't want to be shifting stuff around. 

Anyway, it's not the end of the world I suppose. 

I think you should def get checked out Claire. I had some quite bad period like cramps, but they only last a really short while. 

Serina- glad you're back and I did check out your article - it sounds like you have come through a lot. :hugs:

Jue - congrats on 3rd tri.


----------



## happy mum

Gail that sounds poo!!!

Serina Back!! thats great glad you are ok!! XX now take it easy! X


----------



## ClaireyF

Gail, don't know if you saw on my FB but i managed to get some maternity jeans long enough :happydance: i never ordered the same ones as you but kept looking on ebay and someone was selling Long Tall Sally jeans and they are the comfiest jeans i have ever worn, have you bought any more jeans from bean pole bumps? xx


----------



## Rosella

That was lucky with the LTS jeans. :) I know they used to do them - I haven't seen any recently. They sound great though. I bought a pair of noppies jeans from beanpole bumps - just one pair - and they have pretty much seen me through since Xmas. i had a pair from topshop as well but they were only 34" leg and seemed to keep falling down because they're not over the bump, so I've given up on them. i bought one pair of black maternity trousers from noppies as well and they're actually too long happydance:) - so sad but I LOVE long trousers!! Wear them all the time for work. xx


----------



## ClaireyF

touch wood i still fit in my normal trousers for work coz i bought a bigger size. the LTS jeans are 36 leg and perfect fit, they are under the bump jeans but are super comfy! i don't think the topshop 34 length would fit me, normally i get the 36L from there.

I'm hoping that i won't have to buy any maternity work trousers because they are so expensive and i finish in 10w and am not returning! :D When do you finish? xx


----------



## Baci

Afternoon everyone!

Just got back from toddler group, Violet loved it but I'm shattered!

Rosella, hope your carpet gets sorted soon. I remember when I was 37 weeks pregnant with Violet we had new carpets put in our flat - it was a nightmare having to move everything out of the rooms! Drove me :hissy: 

Serina, glad you're back home and I hope you get plenty of rest.

Jue, congrats on 3rd tri! :happydance:

Claire - how are the cramps today? 

Hey Nat, I can definitely see the advantages of a side by side double. The main reason I like the P&T is that I need something I can get on a bus and I think I'd struggle with a side by side one.


----------



## Rosella

Well, I was going to go to 38 weeks definitely, all being well, which would be 13 weeks from now...That's amazing you're still fitting in to non-mat trousers- you must have a very tidy bump! I guess you're going to 38 weeks as well cos you're just under 3 ahead of me? I'm almost tempted to go till I pop TBH. Not looking forward to SMP - I'm the main breadwinner cos my OH has gone back to uni.

Meant to say - 34" is too short really. Definitely a bit half-mast!


----------



## Rosella

TX Baci. :hissy: is the only way to describe it!!


----------



## ClaireyF

Carol, i woke up with cramps this morning but then they eased off but i'm back in work now after a walk at lunchtime and they are back! its always worse when i've been walking around, i don't know why, maybe when i'm walking around it forces him down in my tummy... Is everyone fully recovered in your house now from the cold?

gail, i'm going to 38w aswell if i can hack it! but i the way i'm feeling now i could quite easily just leave now. i'm not looking forward to SMP either but its better than nothing and since i'm not going back after Josh is born then it will be a gradual loss of earnings. luckily my DH is the main breadwinner in the house but money will be tight. xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Good to see you back Serina :hugs:

Claire pester the MW alot tomorow wont you ... you may as well since your there anyway ;)

Gail hun know wonder you need to rant, im be going up the wall :hissy:
I hate tradesmen, they just dont care less do they. 
Like Claire im lucky in the fact that me and OH do most things, i lay the carpets in our house and paint, OH does all the woodwork and electrics, we can plum in a sink but need help with Gass stuff!

Cant help anyone with long leg problems as im a shorty!!!

Carol i bet your shattered arnt you! like you i could never handle a side by side, they dont go through my house doorway or anything ... the idea of having to lift the kids out of the pram every time we went in or out really put me off them :(

Claire please talk to the MW tomorow hun ... please just check in with her and get her to look at your bump to put your mind at rest ..... is there know way you can do what Caths done and work some half weeks leading up to 38 weeks?


----------



## Rosella

You're right Claire - SMP is much better than nothing. I know what you mean about wanting to leave early too... Have you done any recent bump pics btw?

So impressed Jue - you lay carpets?!! Want to come and sort mine out? 
xx.


----------



## ClaireyF

Jue, lol don't tar all tradesmen with the same brush...my DH is an electrician. although at home i do any electrics like changing switches etc and he stands and watches :rofl: he much prefers to do woodwork or plumbing or anything other than electrics. 
i can't work part time at my work, theres only 5.5 of us anyway and i've got loads to do before i finish and i also need the money before i finish. i have asked them about it though. I am really looking forward to next week off work, hopefully i will relax and maybe my bump might feel better. no sexy time for DH while i feel like this though! lol 

xx


----------



## ClaireyF

Gail i have done a bump pic, its in 3rd tri bumps https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/6-your-bumps-564.html page 564 if that link doesn't work :D xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

LOL sorry Claire ... apologies to your OH ... MY OH trained as a electrician!!
But they do tend to be a pain ... i suppose its coz there men, but they go up your stairs with their boots on and put their mucky tools on your sides and carpets :hissy: :muaha:


Gail id love to ... it takes me a while but i love doing it, its scary making the first cuts tho :shock: i even have a knee pad shover thingie!!!


----------



## Rosella

:rofl: Jue, you sound like a total professional!!!! better than the professionals even, if you're tidy as well! I'm so impressed!

Claire - LOVE the bump pic!!! :D. It's so neat! You're going to have your figure back v quick I reckon.

Right ladies, I have GOT to get on with some work, but you've all cheered me up a bit! :)


----------



## ClaireyF

lol thanks Gail, i don't think i had much of a figure before though, i'm much prefering my changing shape xx

Jue, we have a knee kicker thing too for the carpets xx


----------



## Baci

I just had a little lurk in 3rd tri - lovely bumps Claire and Jue. 

We're finally over the colds too thanks Claire.


----------



## ClaireyF

Carol, hope you noticed Nats bump too...she's got hers in there aswell after much 'nagging' lol :D


----------



## Baci

*goes off to 3rd tri for another looksie*


----------



## Cariad_bach

Glad your all better Carol hun :hugs:

Ive got to go and get the rugrats in a mo so i best get myself sorted out, its given a nice day for tomorow so i may be out all day pressure washing all the paths and patio :happydance: i love power tools lol (thats if i can get the dam thing to work)

Catch you all later after ive done tea etc :roll: xxxxxx


----------



## Baci

Lovely bump Nat!


----------



## ClaireyF

lol well i hope the weathers good for you tomorrow Jue! i won't be on later tonight coz i'm off to the cinema and i'll be on later tomorrow morning coz of my bloods being done.

Carol...wheres your bump pic? have you done one yet? xxx


----------



## Baci

ClaireyF said:


> Carol...wheres your bump pic? have you done one yet? xxx

Er... I havent done one... I'm a bit embaressed :blush:


----------



## happy mum

Baci said:


> ClaireyF said:
> 
> 
> Carol...wheres your bump pic? have you done one yet? xxx
> 
> Er... I havent done one... I'm a bit embaressed :blush:Click to expand...

if i can do one you can!!!! i'm a size 20!!! love your bumps!!


----------



## happy mum

ClaireyF said:


> lol well i hope the weathers good for you tomorrow Jue! i won't be on later tonight coz i'm off to the cinema and i'll be on later tomorrow morning coz of my bloods being done.
> 
> Carol...wheres your bump pic? have you done one yet? xxx

Have a good time at cinema!!! and make sure you get checked when get bloods done!! XX


----------



## happy mum

Cariad_bach said:


> Glad your all better Carol hun :hugs:
> 
> Ive got to go and get the rugrats in a mo so i best get myself sorted out, its given a nice day for tomorow so i may be out all day pressure washing all the paths and patio :happydance: i love power tools lol (thats if i can get the dam thing to work)
> 
> Catch you all later after ive done tea etc :roll: xxxxxx


ooo i love power hosing too!!!! have a good time!! XXX


----------



## ClaireyF

Carol you must do one!! even if you don't post it in the bumps section you can post it here for your friends to see :D xx

Nats, i will speak to MW whilst i'm there tomorrow - Promise :D Plus, you don't look like a size 20!! xxx


----------



## happy mum

ClaireyF said:


> Carol you must do one!! even if you don't post it in the bumps section you can post it here for your friends to see :D xx
> 
> Nats, i will speak to MW whilst i'm there tomorrow - Promise :D Plus, you don't look like a size 20!! xxx

5'9 so easier to hide it!!! thanks though!! XX..... its just bad water retention!!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Baci

happy mum said:


> Baci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClaireyF said:
> 
> 
> Carol...wheres your bump pic? have you done one yet? xxx
> 
> Er... I havent done one... I'm a bit embaressed :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> if i can do one you can!!!! i'm a size 20!!! love your bumps!!Click to expand...

Thanks Nat! :hugs:

I have an "overhang" from my c-section that I'm a bit embaressed about... Maybe I'll just do a covered up one...


----------



## Baci

ClaireyF said:


> Carol you must do one!! even if you don't post it in the bumps section you can post it here for your friends to see :D xx

Maybe I'll do that and just post in here...


----------



## Baci

Catch you all later, am off to my MW appointment now...


----------



## ClaireyF

Carol, that sounds a good idea!! we will let you do a cover up one aswell like Nats but you MUST do one :D

Nats, i think thats why my bump looks small because i'm 5"11 he must have more room to hide. (mw have my height wrong in my notes and have me at over 6") xx


----------



## happy mum

Baci said:


> happy mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClaireyF said:
> 
> 
> Carol...wheres your bump pic? have you done one yet? xxx
> 
> Er... I havent done one... I'm a bit embaressed :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> if i can do one you can!!!! i'm a size 20!!! love your bumps!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Nat! :hugs:
> 
> I have an "overhang" from my c-section that I'm a bit embaressed about... Maybe I'll just do a covered up one...Click to expand...


yeah i do clothed ones as i have terrible stretch marks i don't want to show, plus bit of belly extra!!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Aww Carol hun you shouldn't be shy with us :hugs: TBH i think all bumps are gorgeous, just thinking of the little people growing inside like a little secret ... wow :cloud9:
But yer like the others have said just pop one on here and covered is just as good as uncovered ;)
Hope your MW appointment goes well xxxxx


Claire have fun tonight hun, take it easy tho wont you :hugs: text me tomorow if the MW has anything to say ... altho i will keep the computer switched on so i can check for updates when i have a panad brake ;) xxxxx


Nats im glad to see im not the only pressure washer junkie!!! i love the POWER!!!


----------



## happy mum

good luck carol at mw!!

claire, great being tall though!! my friend is 6'2 and had a 10lb 10oz baby, she really didn't look that big pg at all!!


----------



## happy mum

Orgasmic Birth???


you have to see this in third tri!!!

:winkwink:


----------



## Cariad_bach

happy mum said:


> Orgasmic Birth???
> 
> 
> you have to see this in third tri!!!
> 
> :winkwink:


Yep just watched that one :rofl: ... just looking at the "Omggggg graphic" ... "The most graphic birth vid I have seen yet" video in 3rd tri at the mo whilst trying not to let the kids see it :shock:


----------



## AubreyK80

Hi Ladies how are you ?? Im also a June Bug im sure some of you know me, I have been chatting with Cariad_bach , she has been so wonderful to me, I got measured this week and im measuring 2 weeks behind which has me scared and so worried, I also have a really tiny bump, Im tall and i have gained alot more weight then i should have by now, I always wonder where my little baby is inside of me since im barley showing, I know by now the baby should be over 2 pounds now by a little and my Dr said my little is boy is prob just around 2 pounds .

Look fwd to chatting with you all

Hugs


----------



## Cariad_bach

yay glad you found us hun ... like ive said i dont think you should worry about your bump size hun, Claire's got a small bump and shes also very tall and having her first .. its ok hun xx

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## AubreyK80

Cariad_bach said:


> yay glad you found us hun ... like ive said i dont think you should worry about your bump size hun, Claire's got a small bump and shes also very tall and having her first .. its ok hun xx
> 
> :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Awww thanks hun, you have been so sweet :)

:hug:


----------



## ClaireyF

yep Aubrey, i have a small bump too, i kinda of like being small in a way but i would love to have a big bump like Nats and Jue...but they are already 'prestretched' as they say! if its any help then i'm still in my normal trousers for work :hugs: have you done any bump pics at all? xxx


----------



## AubreyK80

ClaireyF said:


> yep Aubrey, i have a small bump too, i kinda of like being small in a way but i would love to have a big bump like Nats and Jue...but they are already 'prestretched' as they say! if its any help then i'm still in my normal trousers for work :hugs: have you done any bump pics at all? xxx

yes i have taken some bump pics, but all you see is my FAT hips :rofl:, its really bad how my weight went right into my hips ... Yikes !!!!

:hug::hug:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Hey girls!! Just making my usual monthly appearance :rofl: And Miss Aubrey what are you doing in here? Such a nice surprise!! :hugs: I hope your day is going better sweetie! 

I haven't really had time to catch up but noticed you all talking about bumps...mine is HUGE and growing by the minute, my doc said I am measuring a little over a week ahead, hope that doesn't mean another huge baby. Here is a belly pic DH took on Monday of my son kissing his soon to be baby sister.
 



Attached Files:







DSC04061.jpg
File size: 89.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Cariad_bach

:happydance: Yay Rhonda nice to see you hun .... that piccies got to be the most gorgeous bump pic ever :cloud9: :cloud9:
Hows everything going hun? all ok i hope :hugs:


----------



## Baci

Hi everyone.

Just a quick one from me. All went well at the MW. 

Havent managed to take a piccy yet, will try and get DH to take one for me tonight.

Night!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Cariad_bach said:


> :happydance: Yay Rhonda nice to see you hun .... that piccies got to be the most gorgeous bump pic ever :cloud9: :cloud9:
> Hows everything going hun? all ok i hope :hugs:

Everything is going well...almost have a name picked out, have the first name but DH and I are fighting over the middle name :dohh:


----------



## mrsholmes

hey everyone!!

Lovely to see you Rhodda, although I do see u on facebook! lovely bump! your son is so cute! how u doing? what names have you got? xx


Hello Aubrey! im Cath xx

Your mad Jue! carpet fitting! I hate power washing so does OH thinking of paying this handy man to do ours!

Carol- dont worry about doing a bump pic!! :hugs:

Everyone is saying im massive.......i really should stop eating im 13 stone now:shock:

Claire- havent gone part time ive taken two days annual leave a week. enjoy the cinema what u seeing?


Hayley- ill PM u!

wheres this orgasmic birth thingy in 3 rd tri?!?!


----------



## mrsholmes

ok found it,

btw ive been to pregnancy yoga, randomly! it was good, couldnt do some exercises tho! anyone else been before?


----------



## mrsholmes

sorry i keep forgetting things! ive also got MW tomorrow!


----------



## Hunnyx10

good luck with the mw 

nite nite


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

OMG I watched that video...scared the crap outa me, I'm definately looking forward to my c-section now!! :rofl: Aubrey if you haven't watched it yet DON'T!!!!!!!!

These are the names we have, definately settled on the name Kaiya just fighting over the middle name now, seems to be an on going battle!

Kaiya Ashlyn McDonald
Kaiya Brynn McDonald

**PLease don't mention this name on facebook as we are not telling family until the birth**

Which name do you guys think sounds better??


----------



## happy mum

hi aubrey!!:wave:

hi rhonda long time no see!! both names great... sorry no help there!!:rofl:

claire hope all goes well with blood tests and seeing mw re pains!!:hugs:

Cath shame you don't live closer to me my DH does pressure washing!!
i have 2 pregnancy yoga dvds that used with evie, but i suffered with spd and anything just seemed to make it worse, especially the aqua fit. had terrible birth, so with dylan i did nothing except a bit of swimming, no spd and a great birth, so this time i'm following the same pattern as i did with dylan!! a great excuse to be lazy!!! how's your spd?? i take it you're not finding the yoga making it worse?


Carol, glad mw went well, and look forward to seeing he clothed bump pic!!:hugs:

jue i just discovered if you scroll down you can see last few posts!! is that how you remember everyone??? how you doing??? saw you popped into my journal!!!:hugs: trying to think up something different to write in there!!! secrets!!! ha ha!!!:hugs:


----------



## bugalugs

morning girls :happydance::happydance:

I'm just popping in as I'm helping DH today with our garden! I'm not kidding it's like a bloomin jungle out there!!!! He bought a spanky new strimmer yesterday and he's itching to try it out, bless (me too though :rofl:)

He's back at work tomorrow on days, so I will catch up on threads and speak to you all tomorrow! (I can't wait - is that awful lol, I love chatting to you all)

Anyhoo, hope you all have a fab day :happydance:

:hug: from Hayley xxxxx


----------



## happy mum

bugalugs said:


> morning girls :happydance::happydance:
> 
> I'm just popping in as I'm helping DH today with our garden! I'm not kidding it's like a bloomin jungle out there!!!! He bought a spanky new strimmer yesterday and he's itching to try it out, bless (me too though :rofl:)
> 
> He's back at work tomorrow on days, so I will catch up on threads and speak to you all tomorrow! (I can't wait - is that awful lol, I love chatting to you all)
> 
> Anyhoo, hope you all have a fab day :happydance:
> 
> :hug: from Hayley xxxxx


aww you've gone!!! enjoy your day!!


i'm at playgroup this am!! back after lunch!!:hugs:


----------



## Cariad_bach

Carol glad all went well with the MW hun, looking forwards to seeing the bump pic xxxx

Claire did you enjoy the cinema? how? the cramps today? hope you get to see a MW when you have your bloods done hun xxxx

Lol Nats yer scrolling down helps .... but you only get to see the last few posts so if you've missed a few pages its no help lol,
Enjoy playgroup hun xxxxxx


Cath hope all goes well with the MW hun, i cant believe some people are telling you your big .. hell your pregnant so your meant to grow a little, whats wrong with some people!!! If your 13 now what were you pre pregnancy? 13 isnt exactly big anyway! :hugs:

Have a great day Hayley ... im in the garden all day to so wont be about much (just quick catch ups lol) ... OH wont let me near our strimmer, he says im not safe :rofl: :muaha: have fun and take care not to over do it hun xxx


Rhonda Kaiya is a lovely name hun ..... id vote for Kaiya Brynn McDonald .... there both lovely names, really cute but i get a bit tongue tied with Kaiya Ashlyn McDonald xxxxxx

Serina how are you this morning hun?

Hunny how are you doing?

Aubrey hope your feeling better about things today hun xxxxxxx


----------



## ClaireyF

hello girls, i haven't been for my blood tests...MS seems to have made a reappearance! on a good note, i don't have any cramps today :happydance: ( i have probably just jinxed it) but i think Josh has moved as the kicks are to the side again now and not in my ribs all the time :D i will go get bloods done tomorrow, i couldn't stomach it today! I went to see the curious case of benjamin button. it was really good but soooo long!! 

Rhonda, i like the name Kaiya Ashlyn McDonald, only coz i think of 'Uncle bryn' in 'Gavin and Stacey' although you might not have that program over there...

Nats, have fun at playgroup!

Hayley have fun strimming!! id rather be doing that than sitting in work!!

Jue, is the weather nice enough to be in the garden...its all rainy and drizzly here.

Cath, good luck with MW 

Just found out my boss is leaving work early today so i might go get my bloods done late this afternoon.

xx


----------



## Baci

Morning everyone,

Just back from giving DH a lift to the station. No bump pic yet as DH got home pretty late last night and I dont have a large enough mirror anywhere to do a self portrait!

Good news the cramps have gone Claire, glad you enjoyed the cinema. I can't remember the last time I went! We end up watching everything on DVD now (lovefilm) but I'd really like to go see Watchmen.

Good luck at the MW today Cath. I'm not brave enough to get on the scales. Thankfully my MW hasnt weighed me and I'm certainly not going to do it myself! I'll just weigh myself a few weeks after bubs is here I think (and the probably rush off to join slimming world or weightwatchers!)

Hi Aubrey! I'm Carol.

Have fun at playgroup Nat!

Rhonda - I'm not much help, I like both names!

Hayley - have fun strimming!

Serina, how are you this morning?

What are you up to today Jue? :rofl: at your OH saying you're not safe with a strimmer!

Sorry if I've missed anyone! :blush:


----------



## Cariad_bach

Aww hun sorry to hear the MS is back, glad the cramps arnt there today tho, hopefully you can sneak of this arvo and have the bloods done.

The weathers lovely here, full sun ......... but the stupid flipping pressure washer wont work :hissy: :hissy: :hissy:

Its all set up but wont switch on and the waters not going trough it .... im soaking wet from head to toe and OH is in bed (hes been on nights) si i cant get showerd and changed :hissy: 

Were had the pressure washer for 2 years now but we only do it all once a year so its only been used twice, im not happy :( i want to paint all the outside of the house but cant do that till ive done the paths :(


----------



## Baci

Oh I forgot to add this, mini rant alert...

I had my internet shopping delivered last night and the guy who delivered it just put all the plastic boxes of shopping by the front door and stood and then watched me struggling to take everything out and didnt even offer to help :hissy:

That's the first and last time I'll be using them!


----------



## ClaireyF

:hugs: jue, you can borrow our power washer if you want to come all the way to holywell for it!! and i hope your not going up ladders when your painting the house!

Carol, i've not been to the cinema for years! i had forgotton how loud it is in there, Josh wasn't impressed, everytime it was really loud i got booted, thats whats probably made him turn around. Love film is really good, we had a free 3month trial with them and thought it was great but we were cheapskates when it came to paying and cancelled it before payment was due.

Hope Serina is ok :D xx


----------



## Baci

Aww Jue, that's so frustrating :hugs:


----------



## ClaireyF

thats not good carol!!! where did you get your shopping from? we have only done it a couple of times from tesco and asda and they have put it in the door xx


----------



## Baci

ClaireyF said:


> thats not good carol!!! where did you get your shopping from? we have only done it a couple of times from tesco and asda and they have put it in the door xx

It was Tesco - I used to use them all the time when I lived in the flat and they've always helped, so I guess it was just this particular driver. It was all in carrier bags but he didnt even lift them out of the crates for me.

Since we've moved I've been using Ocado and Asda and the drivers have always lifted the bags out for me.


----------



## Cariad_bach

Carol thats terrible .. you should email/phone/write to the head office and complain hun, you may get some freebies ;)
We have Tesco deliver to us alot and they are meant to help you ... i dont let them coz they have dirty boots :rofl: but they should have offered :hissy:

Claire i dont to ladders outside (thankfully lol) .. i make OH climb up :muaha:
Thanks for the offer hun :hugs: knowing me id kill it tho ... before we bought this one we borrowed our neighbours and that died on me to :dohh:


----------



## ClaireyF

Carol, i agree with Jue, you should complain! my friend complained that her shopping was a few hours late so they gave her all the same stuff again for free! its worth a try especially since the shops are trying everything to keep us shopping during the credit crunch!

:rofl: Jue, you power washer murder!! Glad you make OH do the outside on ladders! xx


----------



## MummyMummy

heylo

ClaireyF gave me the link to come over from 3rd tri forum!

i'm 27weeks, 28weeks on sat. due 6th june :D

not sure what we are having... appart from a surprise! :D i have spd/pgp and am NOT happy :| we have nothing for our lil jellibean appart from 5 bibs, 3sleepsuits, 3 vests and 2 blankets. all white. LOL! i have a lil boy whos 3 too, he's very excited about 'his' baby! and thinks i've ate the baby :o did i mention he's expecting too girlies?! and whatta ya know! he ate his baby too! LOL!!! :D 

xXx


----------



## ClaireyF

hello, you found us then! welcome over to this buddies part, everyone is really friendly and helpful! Can't believe that you don't have many baby things! my husband has now banned me from buying anymore! alls we need now are nappies and we are ready for our little lad to arrive :D xx


----------



## Hunnyx10

hello and welcome mumymummy im hunny and a busy mum to nearly 9

hope ms doesnt stay too,long and i hope serina is much better

are you dry now jue?

afm im doing ok but insulin is now up again to 8-8-12-4


----------



## Cariad_bach

Yes Hunny im all dry now thanks hun ... i got OH up in the end lol sorry to heat your insulin is up again :(

Hi MummyMummy :hugs: i think i just posted in a thread of yours asking about home births ... welcome to the June group hun xxx

Claire how are you feeling now hun? xxx


----------



## ClaireyF

Jue, i feel fine now :D just felt ms this morning. i've just eaten a caramel flapjack so think that helped lol!

:hugs: hunny, i don't know anything about insulin and GTT but glad your being looked after. 

Mummymummy, whats your real name? do you have an inkling as to what your having this time? are all your symptons the same as with your last pregnancy or not? xx


----------



## MummyMummy

we'd have more if we hadn't just bought a new car with 5 doors *looks around* we have a new car so we have room for both car seats and a pram and shopping... but nothing to put the baby in thecar in! LOL!

i was thinking yday actually that we should probally buy a moses basket this month! haha :|

it was my fault because i wanted to wait for scans to be ok and at 20week scan there was a problem we found out the week after. they thought that the baby had a larger vain in cord than normal so iwanted to wait another week to get results from another scan at the next scan we were told everything was ok and normal and the worst outcome of the biggar vein would be a hernia which isn't a big problem.thank lord they saideverything wasok though, but we have to go back on mon to havea growth scan just to check everything is ok!

xXx

xXx


----------



## ClaireyF

good luck for monday, i hope everything goes ok for you all! Have you done any 'bump' pictures? we are all so nosey at bumps pics on here! xx


----------



## MummyMummy

oh wow! how quick does this move! wow!

hello to you all!

golly hunny! you must have your hands full! my mum has 7kids and it's chaos at times! please feel free to share any tips/wisdom, i welcome all advice for looking after/coping LOL with more than 1 baby! xXx

claireyf i thought all the way up until 2 weeks ago iwas having a boy! then i was like 'nope. deffinitly a girl' then about 3 days ago i came to the conclusion that i haven't gota bloody clue! LOL! but as i told my mr. man i can't be wrong cause i've said both! haha. my nameisHeather i forgot to put it on both my posts! haha. silly me!

some same some different, i thought from beginning last time i was having a boy and i did. i never really had morning sickness with either, i had heart burn last time but this time it was that bad i had to get rennies :o, ive had achey legs this time and my ankles swelled around a week ago - went downwithin a few hours though. i havn't had any cravings really, just sweet things like chocolate which is odd as i'm much more of a savoury kinda gal, with 1st i wanted sweet and sour chicken and at that time i'd never ate chinese in my life but i was desperate for it!!! asfor carrying i don't know, you know i started this preg 1 st HEAViER than i was at 9monthspreg (he cameout weighing 9lbs 3 1/2oz!!) with my 1st so that will having something to do with how i carry. my mr. man says my boobs are huge though! LOL!! is this your 1st?

xXx


----------



## MummyMummy

no we haven't we keep saying we will but ikeep forgetting too and before i knowitanother week has gone. i did with my 1st and it's so lovely to look back on!

i'm hoping this time to have birth recorded and it's something my mr.man wants to do (i told him if we ever split up i wantthe video LOL! and he was disgusted withme when i said he only wanted to do i t to put it on the net ) 
xXx


----------



## MummyMummy

one thing that has been difis my moods, this time i've been so weepy.everything and anything sets meoff. including my mr.man not drying washing up cause he just lft it to drip dry! how dare he! haha. hes a proper blokey bloke andhe aint got a bloody clue what to dowhen i just randomly cry haha everythings like 'do you wantabottle of water?!' lmao!! blesshim! iwasterrible with my 1st... really angry and agressive! 
xXx

what symptoms are youh aving?


----------



## ClaireyF

lol, yes this is my first, i have had nothing but cravings for sweet things and all my symptons pointed to me having a girl, but we were told that he is a boy at my 20w scan. 9lb 3.5oz is quite a weight for a first baby isn't it?? i'm hoping for a baby thats 7lb maybe...or is that wishful thinking?? I can't imagine wanting to film the birth! i'd hate it, i don't want any cameras near me until i'm neater lol. My boobs don't seem to have changed that much apart from nipple area going really big and dark and my boobs have gone quite hard but don't seem to have grown :( xx


----------



## ClaireyF

i've been having braxton hicks since about 22w which have been quite painful, and the past few days i've had period pain type cramps but now the baby has moved position so the seem to have gone (touchwood). some days i'm really over emotional! i started crying for no reason on our way out to the shops on sunday poor DH doesn't know what to do either, he just tells me everythings gonna be ok coz he has no idea why i'm crying and nor do i! my skin seems to have got bad on my face, i was really looking forward to 'glowing' but that only happens every now and again.

Do you have a doppler to listen to babies hb? have you thought of any names yet? xx


----------



## happy mum

Hi Heather!! cor you can talk!!!:rofl:
worse than me at filling in loads a posts:rofl:!!

Claire glad you're better today!!

not got much time , need to feed kids just popped in for a catch up!:hugs:


----------



## ClaireyF

Nats i really think you have competition for who can type the most now! :rofl: Hope your ok hun and had fun at playgroup! I'm off out for a walk during my lunch so will see how my tummy reacts today xxx


----------



## happy mum

ClaireyF said:


> Nats i really think you have competition for who can type the most now! :rofl: Hope your ok hun and had fun at playgroup! I'm off out for a walk during my lunch so will see how my tummy reacts today xxx

:rofl:

have a good walk!!! XX


playgroup was ok bit boring as my usual chat buddy wasn't there but kids loved it, although dylan kept smacking a little boy on the head. thought he'd stopped being mean to other kids!! little B!!


----------



## happy mum

Jue a quick question, i know you have said before your 3rd labur was quickest. what are the age gaps between your 3 again??? 
theres 15 months between evie and dylan, and they'll be 23 months between dylan and tilly. just wondering as there a bigger gap between D and T whether my body has had more chance to recover so may not go into labour early and so need to induction??


----------



## happy mum

That itch has come back!!:blush:
and i need to lou all the time!!!:hissy:

:rofl: just a filler!!:rofl:


----------



## ClaireyF

lol your funny :rofl: i went for my walk and grabbed my car and stuck it in the bosses car park space at work :muaha: it just means i don't have to leave as early tonight to go to the hospital :D i have to park about a mile away from work but only takes 15mins to walk it. Whats does D & T stand for Nats...just being nosey as that post wasn't aimed at me :blush: what you upto this afternoon? xx


----------



## AubreyK80

mrsholmes said:


> hey everyone!!
> 
> Lovely to see you Rhodda, although I do see u on facebook! lovely bump! your son is so cute! how u doing? what names have you got? xx
> 
> 
> Hello Aubrey! im Cath xx
> 
> Your mad Jue! carpet fitting! I hate power washing so does OH thinking of paying this handy man to do ours!
> 
> Carol- dont worry about doing a bump pic!! :hugs:
> 
> Everyone is saying im massive.......i really should stop eating im 13 stone now:shock:
> 
> Claire- havent gone part time ive taken two days annual leave a week. enjoy the cinema what u seeing?
> 
> 
> Hayley- ill PM u!
> 
> wheres this orgasmic birth thingy in 3 rd tri?!?!

Hi cath, Nice to meet you hun :)


----------



## happy mum

ClaireyF said:


> lol your funny :rofl: i went for my walk and grabbed my car and stuck it in the bosses car park space at work :muaha: it just means i don't have to leave as early tonight to go to the hospital :D i have to park about a mile away from work but only takes 15mins to walk it. Whats does D & T stand for Nats...just being nosey as that post wasn't aimed at me :blush: what you upto this afternoon? xx

:rofl:
Dylan and Tilly!! D and T!! thinking baby mathilde, but we call her Tilly, well evie is so its seems to be sticking!!
good for you getting car park space!!:happydance: got my bloods next week think when get my GTT ans Scan.

should be tidying this pm. dylan asleep. Evie has gone jig saw mad and is doing about 6 at the same time. genious!!! keeps calling me darling, so funny!!


----------



## happy mum

Ordered evie bunk bed yest , coming tomorrow so were planning on pinking up her bedroom tomorrow!!!:rofl:
need to get her some disney princess bedding and curtains, tacky but its what she likes!!


----------



## ClaireyF

awww, tilly is a cute name :D what day is you scan next week? i'm on hols next week so won't be on here, DH is concerned that i'm gonna get withdrawal symptons!! Jue's been very quiet this morning...wonder if she'd dried out or got the power washer working yet?? xx


----------



## happy mum

Got my Gtt on Tue, Scan on Thurs!!, i can text you anyway!!! keep you posted!!!

oo i forgot this is when you go to in laws and get your chest thing from exeter???

if weather nice like today, you'll have a great time!!


----------



## ClaireyF

ooo sounds like your gonna have fun decorating tomorrow! Dh is collecting our cotbed tonight on way home from work...i really want to put it up tonight, you know, just to check all the bits are there :D xx


----------



## happy mum

Bet JUes Dh is up so she can't sneek on!! lol!! my Dh is pressure washing for someone today!!! yippeee work!!


----------



## ClaireyF

no this isn't when we go to exeter, thats easter. we are going to wales next week for our first anniversary even though its not our anniversary until i get back. xx


----------



## happy mum

AWW its nice putting baby thing up!!:happydance:
thats why eveie getting her bunk up at we, so dylan can have her cotbed and baby cot is then free, so i can start getting her things together! although we'll have less space in our bedroom, lucky its quite big, unlike the kids titchy rooms!!


----------



## happy mum

ClaireyF said:


> no this isn't when we go to exeter, thats easter. we are going to wales next week for our first anniversary even though its not our anniversary until i get back. xx


A propper hol!!! ooo that'll be lovely where you going?? for a week??


----------



## ClaireyF

we are going to Dolgellau for a week on the west of Wales, we are taking the dog so we will be outside loads, hopefully the weather will be good for us :D and as soon as we are back from there then we can start on the nursery and i can get Josh's things out the loft :happydance: 

on your previous post you said you had an itch...is it that kind of itch ?? Whens its your DH birthday? it must be coming up to your 6week celibacy mark by now musn't it?? xx


----------



## happy mum

ClaireyF said:


> we are going to Dolgellau for a week on the west of Wales, we are taking the dog so we will be outside loads, hopefully the weather will be good for us :D and as soon as we are back from there then we can start on the nursery and i can get Josh's things out the loft :happydance:
> 
> on your previous post you said you had an itch...is it that kind of itch ?? Whens its your DH birthday? it must be coming up to your 6week celibacy mark by now musn't it?? xx

:rofl::rofl: yes dh birthday sunday..... thats why i have that itch!!!:rofl:
mumhaving kids for couple hours sun pm so we can go out for lunch alone and maybe even the pub or walk for an hour!! woooo!!

Hol sounds great!! hope you have a good one!!! so exciting sorting nursery out!!! feel like that about doing evie bedroom as thats baby too!! even if is in with us for a year!!:baby:


----------



## ClaireyF

aww i'm sure you'll have a lovely time on sunday then ;) and then the sunday after is mothers day...wonder if DH will get me anything from Joshy?? lol what are you doing for mothers day? xx


----------



## happy mum

ClaireyF said:


> aww i'm sure you'll have a lovely time on sunday then ;) and then the sunday after is mothers day...wonder if DH will get me anything from Joshy?? lol what are you doing for mothers day? xx

I'd like to say having a lie in, but Dh is milking so he'll be up at 5am so i'm on am duty again!! no plans so far!! dh isn't that mushy so i won't hold my breath!!


----------



## ClaireyF

atleast your DH has some work coming on now :D hopefully it will pick up even more for him as spring progresses! do you have a big garden? what do you grow on your veggie patch? xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Good god i got out for a hour and you all start chatting :rofl: :muaha:





happy mum said:


> Jue a quick question, i know you have said before your 3rd labur was quickest. what are the age gaps between your 3 again???
> theres 15 months between evie and dylan, and they'll be 23 months between dylan and tilly. just wondering as there a bigger gap between D and T whether my body has had more chance to recover so may not go into labour early and so need to induction??

Nats theres a year between 1 and 2 ... and nearly 2 years between 2 and 3 but not quite ... there will be 4 years between 3 and 4 so its quite a age gap for me :rofl:
Glad your DH has work hun, bet hes gonna love his birthday ;) ... and Tilly is a lovely name xxx


Claire hopefully the weather will be great for you hun :hugs: hope Josh (well your OH) gets you something lovely for Mothers day .... one of my fave days of the year, the kids are all making me stuff at school, they wont tell me (its a surprise) but i cant wait to see their stuff :cloud9:


----------



## ClaireyF

Jue, i've dropped enough hints to DH about Joshy getting me a card lol. Josh got DH a card and present at christmas...soppy i know!! I can see a pattern developing in the age difference of your kids...1,2,4...next will be 8 years diff :rofl: xxx


----------



## Cariad_bach

ClaireyF said:


> Jue, i've dropped enough hints to DH about Joshy getting me a card lol. Josh got DH a card and present at christmas...soppy i know!! I can see a pattern developing in the age difference of your kids...1,2,4...next will be 8 years diff :rofl: xxx


:shock: theres NO next :rofl: :muaha:


----------



## happy mum

ClaireyF said:


> atleast your DH has some work coming on now :D hopefully it will pick up even more for him as spring progresses! do you have a big garden? what do you grow on your veggie patch? xx


Yeah we have a big garden, makes up for the titchy house!!
we have a patio and small grass area by hoose, then down a bank we have 1/4 acre garden, large veg patches and chickens, kids have swings slide, and i have a decked area for bar b ques. lovely really, like i said it really make sup for a small house.
growing lots pots, peas ,runners, squash, carrots, broccoli, courgettes, tomotoes, marrow, pumpkins, etc etc!!, should be self sufficent next year!! planted some fruit trees last year, v small still but maybe in couple years will get lots fruit, o and raspberrys strawberrys, rhubarb........ michael wants to get a pig too, but i'm not so sure i'd be able to eat it next year, if gotto like it!!


----------



## ClaireyF

:rofl: xxx


----------



## happy mum

Cariad_bach said:


> Good god i got out for a hour and you all start chatting :rofl: :muaha:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happy mum said:
> 
> 
> Jue a quick question, i know you have said before your 3rd labur was quickest. what are the age gaps between your 3 again???
> theres 15 months between evie and dylan, and they'll be 23 months between dylan and tilly. just wondering as there a bigger gap between D and T whether my body has had more chance to recover so may not go into labour early and so need to induction??
> 
> Nats theres a year between 1 and 2 ... and nearly 2 years between 2 and 3 but not quite ... there will be 4 years between 3 and 4 so its quite a age gap for me :rofl:
> Glad your DH has work hun, bet hes gonna love his birthday ;) ... and Tilly is a lovely name xxx
> 
> 
> Claire hopefully the weather will be great for you hun :hugs: hope Josh (well your OH) gets you something lovely for Mothers day .... one of my fave days of the year, the kids are all making me stuff at school, they wont tell me (its a surprise) but i cant wait to see their stuff :cloud9:Click to expand...


ah good so about the same between your 2 and 3 as my 2 and 3, so i'm still hoping for a rapid third!! so hard to judge what to do isn't it!!

not so sure how good him working is i just ordered a little wooden table and chairs for kids to play and eat at, so bad dh will kill me!! i've been so fed up of scrimping had a little splerge....:blush:


----------



## ClaireyF

wow your garden sounds amazing!! i'd like chickensbut i don't think our cat and dog would! it would be so lovely to be self sufficient! we only grow peas and beans, going to do tomotoes this year and maybe some other veg...haven't decided what yet! have you got any piccies of your garden? xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Aww Nats your garden sounds great ... we wanted to do that, OH built raised beds last autumn and we were meant to be getting top soil delivered and the greenhouse this feb so we could plant stuff ....

...but then the kids all got new bikes each, OH got a bike (i already had one!) and so i had to make him rip down the raised bed and put a bike shed in instead :muaha:
Poor blokes gutted ... we just have so much stuff ... i hate leaving stuff out as well so we now have 3 sheds and a garage :blush:
Bet your DH wont mind the table to much hun :hugs:
As for a quick labour hopefully it will be for you hun :hugs:


----------



## happy mum

will take some!!!, just scrolled through some but only seem to have pre doing it up. better go now kids all up getting bored!! XX
 



Attached Files:







22weeks 003.jpg
File size: 97.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## happy mum

thought i decided against that one as couldn't see garden really, stupid!! doh!!


----------



## ClaireyF

ok Nats, have fun :hugs: xxx

jue your not the only one with lots of outbuildings! we have a metal shed (prob 6x4) then DH has a brick shed, theres a summer house and i have shed and greenhouse ( converted from an aviary :D) oh and a big dog kennel that is the size of a shed aswell but wasted space. i think the bloke that owned our house was obsessed with sheds!! xx


----------



## ClaireyF

Nats, lol :rofl: look forward to a garden update picture at some point then :D xxx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Lol yer Claire yours sounds as bad as ours :rofl:

I cant wait to get back out in the garden again properly .... the kids are stuck in all winter and as soon as the warmer weather comes they can get out and play on the swings and stuff again, its so much better for them ... and this summer i can just sit on the patio watching the kids play whilst nursing Jamie :cloud9: :cloud9:

Has serina been about at all today? hope shes ok.

How have your cramps been today Claire hun?


----------



## Hunnyx10

jue lol i said no more after baby no 6 and now look at me lol


----------



## ClaireyF

i can't wait to be able to sit outside in the garden with Josh and not have to go to work! Cramps appear to have gone although when i walk it hurt by my belly button...but not a huge pain and nothing like the period type pains. i'm hoping that now Josh has shifted position that everything is going to be ok :D 

i haven't seen serina online today, hopefully she is having her bed rest!

xx


----------



## happy mum

the raised beds are a work in progress as you can see, just done top bed so far! second one hopefully this we, get other veggies in!!, 

we,ve just got 2 sheds ,chicken coup, playhouse and garage, must get more to keep in with june buddies!!! LOL!!


----------



## happy mum

chickens and evie getting the egg!! still just 1 everyother day but hoping the other 2 will start laying soon!!
so excited summer coming and can play out more!! just rang dh to get another bolt for gate as kids keep running away, it does my head in then get cross and bring them back!! little b's, so much to play with and they just keep escaping!!:hissy:


----------



## happy mum

ClaireyF said:


> i can't wait to be able to sit outside in the garden with Josh and not have to go to work! Cramps appear to have gone although when i walk it hurt by my belly button...but not a huge pain and nothing like the period type pains. i'm hoping that now Josh has shifted position that everything is going to be ok :D
> 
> i haven't seen serina online today, hopefully she is having her bed rest!
> 
> xx

i used to get a lot of belly button pain with evie, always felt like she was trying to get out through there!!:rofl:
this one is just happy dancing on my bladder!! feel like i'm gonna wee myself all the time!!:hissy::blush:


----------



## happy mum

Hunney how in the heck is your bladder after 10 pregnancys???


----------



## Cariad_bach

PMSL @ Hunny ... I really mean it tho :rofl:

Nats hun your garden is lovely ... you need a bolt and padlock for the gate hun lol, 
Where did you get your chickens from? are they ex battery ones?


Claire yer belly button pains are quite normal hun, glad the cramps have gone xxxxx


----------



## happy mum

Cariad_bach said:


> PMSL @ Hunny ... I really mean it tho :rofl:
> 
> Nats hun your garden is lovely ... you need a bolt and padlock for the gate hun lol,
> Where did you get your chickens from? are they ex battery ones?
> 
> 
> Claire yer belly button pains are quite normal hun, glad the cramps have gone xxxxx

Chelford market, couldn't get any battery when we were looking. got really young ones which is why just starting to lay, we'll prob get more, its a big run and coup for 3, used to have 8 in there but the fox got them:cry:


----------



## Baci

Wow, loads of posts!

I feel inadequate :rofl: we only have one 6x4 shed!


----------



## ClaireyF

i love your garden Nats, lots a space!! Evie and dylan look so small and cute on the pics too :D

i went to get bloods done on way home and DH has arrived home with the cotbed :happydance: xxx


----------



## Cariad_bach

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: lol Carol buy more sheds!!

Aww Nats naughty fox :cry: bet you were gutted, fresh free range eggs are lovely arnt they,
I dont have chickens but my Uncle who lives not to far away (Bangor) has a small holding, he rears Pigs (the best sausages in the world and the Christmas ham we get from him is out of this world)
And he has chickens of diffrent breeds etc, we often pinch his eggs, there so much nicer than anything you'd buy in shops.

Oooh claire are you going to build it up etc? see what its like.






Well ive just injured myself :( pulled a muscle in my neck, arm and Bump :cry: .... and no i wasn't climbing or anything .... just trying to shave my bikini line whilst in the shower :blush: :rofl:
I cant get to it or see it ... its impossible :hissy: :rofl:


----------



## mrsholmes

Rhonda- I like Kaiya Ashlyn McDonald! I thought the same thing as Claire! also Brynn is a welsh boys name here, but as Claire said america is has diff programs etc

Nat- there was a few positions I just couldnt do or tried and it hurt, the mw taking the class said it should help and today im in hardly any pain so its a bonus! do u mind me asking how much he charges so I can have an idea.


Claire-OMG i would be gutted if MS made a re-appreance! good news about the cramps tho!

Jue- I was 11 stone getting married but im normally 11.5 to 12 stone generally never been this heavy but I dont care!!! this girl I used to work with also said my bump was massive!!? I just dont know where u get all your energy from Jue, very productive starting the garden so early! glad to hear your not climbing up ladders!

Carol- I have tesco and they carry it right through my house!
we have love film as well! I found tho if u have loads on your list they only deliver the really old films. I will also be joining weight watchers lol

Hello heather, im cath, ive got SPD as well, although it is getting better!

hunny I cant believe your on your 10th! lol

talking of boobs mine as massive! gone from a 36 b to a 44dd! and I think my bras are getting too small! and also I can do my b line either I cant see!

all you gardens sound lovely I have a small shed thats it! ill post some pics, any ideas what I can plant something that will last all year and I dont have to look after!!


----------



## ClaireyF

:rofl: jue its so funny that you pulled a muscle doing your bikini line!!! now i can't see i haven't done it for a while but since you have (and your bumps bigger than mine) i have no excuse!! lol 

Cath and Carol you need to start buying more sheds lol!! As if we are talking about shed on a pg buddy site!!

DH has just started on the cot :happydance: i said that we better check that all the bits are there before we leave feedback on ebay :D we got it from a shop on ebay, exactly the same as the Henley cotbed from Toys r us but this one is a Hauck :D i will take piccies when its all built up! I'm sooo excited! he's building it in our room coz thats where Josh will be at first and then eventually move in to nursery.
xx


----------



## mrsholmes

lol i know! very exciting subject!

im taking b4 and after pics too!


----------



## Rosella

Hi ladies, hope you're all well.

Baci - don't worry - we don't even have a shed. Just a plant on the window sill...Bottom of the class on the shed front!:rofl:


----------



## Cariad_bach

Claire my Oh also seems to think its really funny (hes at work but i told him when he phoned to tell me he'd got a tax rebate :shock: )
Anyway he said i should let him do it for me next time :roll:
Have fun cot building xx


Cath hun youve only gained a stone hun, thats fine, really normal so dont stress about it ... by the sounds of it your boobs are probably half of that and your LO the other half!!
People seem to love commenting on bump sizes, your either to small or massive lol :hugs:


Hi Gail, hows things hun? xxxx


----------



## ClaireyF

yes cath, enjoy people telling you have a big bump, people tell me the opposite!!!

Jue, i have been mithering DH to do it for me for a couple of weeks now, tbh it dont bother me, i cant see it :rofl: 

xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

ClaireyF said:


> tbh it dont bother me, i cant see it :rofl:
> 
> xx

:rofl: you wait till Josh is older and your pregnant again ......... Kids tend to point and giggle if you get out of bed wearing just your undies and theres 'hairs' in places they dont normally see hairs :blush: :rofl:


----------



## ClaireyF

:rofl:

here is our cot bed :D i haven't put the bumpers or any bedding on yet because it will just get dusty and theres a piccie of me looking rough too. the mattress is still in the polythene aswell xxx
 



Attached Files:







100_0078.jpg
File size: 88.6 KB
Views: 3









100_0083.jpg
File size: 85.4 KB
Views: 2









100_0086.jpg
File size: 92.8 KB
Views: 3









100_0091.jpg
File size: 92.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## ClaireyF

forgot to mention, that stained glass goes from our room on to the landing...i think its gonna be a perfect night light for Josh because its not that bright and all the colours are lovely :D (i can't take any credit for it as it was there when we moved in) xx


----------



## Zoey1

Claire- Your nursery looks so darling! I love the stain glass.

Nat- I love your garden! I feel totally out of the loop though not having any sheds. Maybe it's not a U.S. thing. I don't know. =)

Cath- No worries about your weight hun. I saw your bump and you look awesome! You're all tummy and sounds like boobs sweetie. I started at 132 lbs. (9.4 stone) and am now 153 (10.9 stone) That's a total of 22lbs in 26 weeks. If I was going by what the doctor recommended 3lbs for the first 3 months and then 1lb a week thereafter, I should only be 149. OOPS! And let me tell you... I am not all belly. I have back, arm and leg fat! :hissy: :cry: I feel so nasty and all I want to do is diet. I guess I can do that in June! :rofl: 

Jue- How's life hun?


----------



## bugalugs

Morning girls :)

Bloomin eck! I go off gardenin for 1 day & I miss tonnes & tonnes!:rofl:

Well I'm not even gonna try & comment on it all :rofl: but glad everyone seems to be doin just fine n dandy! I'm chuffed you are feeling better Claire & Cath - hope Serina is doing ok?

As for sheds - we've only got a 6x4 too Carol! It's not even ours as all the forces families get one in the garden - you can see through the roof which is handy when it does absolutely p**s it down over here :dohh:

We move back to the UK in Sept - (hubs posting is for 3yrs & it'll be up by sept) can't believe how fast it is going :cry:

Funny though, we came out as bf & gf - coming home married with a bubs :rofl: must be the med sun eh! :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Mmmmm, bikini lines :rofl: mine are growing down my legs :rofl: must get it waxed at some point - never been so hairy! Hubs says he will get the strimmer to it :wacko::rofl:

I've gained tonnes of weight! I'm so fat :cry: My MW said that i'm ok but need to watch what I eat (when I said I eat loads of fruit she said "it's all calories!" felt like smackin her one!)

I was 10st/140lbs on my wedding day (size 10) - then when l was about 8wks I was 11st/154lbs - now I'm about 13.7st!!!!!! and busting out of size 14's :hissy: but I've only myself to blame - I ate tonnes of junk when I was having bad ms :blush: so I've put on 2 and a half stone up to now :cry: I must stop eating :muaha: 

Oh well I can go back on slimming world when bubs is here :happydance:

Ooh, hiya mummy mummy I'm Hayley by the way :rofl:
I'm 38 in May & expecting my 1st bubs! - team yellow :happydance:
I'm living in Cyprus at the moment with DH who is in the forces :)

It's a lovely day today again! Gardens looking loads better! I'll have to put some pics on - of garden & my bump :blush: haven't done one since I was 12wks :blush::blush::blush:


----------



## bugalugs

Ooh forgot! Claire your cot & nursery is adorable - I love the window! :)

Nats i'm so jealous of your garden - it's fantastic, just what me n hubs want one day! :) 

Hey Zoey - i've back, arm & leg fat too :rofl: and my ass - well it's massive! Last night when I was getting ready for bed, my hubs was staring at me...

I said "Oi stop looking at my huge bum!" 

He said "I wasn't! I was looking at your huge boobs!" :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## happy mum

Morning everyone!!!!

Claire your cot looks lovely, ans i really like the stained glass, like you said perfect for josh!! and that pic of you, is def a preg bump looks perfect for you!:hugs:

:rofl: sorry jue thet is funny doing yourself in strimming your bits!!:rofl:, i've been using a mirror as can't see!!

:hissy: i just weighed myself..... why?????? i was happy not knowing!! i've put on 2 stone!!!:hissy: and i'm def not saying what that makes me!!! i was hoping not to put much on, but its soooooo hard when you get hungrey every 2 hours!! and its never for fruit!!:rofl:

Hayley, where you moving to??

:rofl: all this shed talk!! on our top bit garden the kids have a place house(an ex 6' 4' shed) is full of toys think we need another, dh put 2 sheds together, on the grassy bit and that is full too!! its 12' by 5', verything that gets on my nerves in the house gets stuffed in the shed. the village we live in is nick named shed village!!:rofl:, the neighbours have loads too!!

Cath, dh charges different rates per job depending what he's doing, like if its using his tools, or theres loads of waste to take away, i'd say an average at mo is about £15ph, cheaper in winter cos lack of work, dearer in summer as busy!!, also depends on travel time and how long job is, if its just 1 hour then it s more than if hes there all day, etc etc. glad yoga helping, i didn't go to class just a dvd so must be bettre with a teacher!

hi Zoey, .... you,ve just got to get a shed!!:rofl:, have you got a basement though?? thats probably us equivelent of the shed as not many uk houses have basements!

sory if missed anyone!!:hugs:


----------



## bugalugs

:rofl::rofl: yep Nat I don't even get on the scales now - think they'd break anyway :rofl: & why is it that I'm starving all the time???? Just had a banana, but really want chocolate cake - and lots of it!

We don't know where we will move to next - depends where DH gets posted to in his next job.
He has submitted his top 3 RAF Base preferences - Benson in Oxford, Waddington in Lincolnshire & Cottesmore in Rutland - we'll find out around June ish :happydance:

Mmmm, sounds a good idea, a huge shed... definately need somewhere for all our camping gear etc. We should be shedmums not junemums :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Cariad_bach

Morning all ....


WOW Claire that cots lovely ... the windows great, like you say a great night light .. and you look lovely hun, its nice to see you AND your Bump rather than Just Bumps lol ... your glowing hun xxxxx :hugs:
Hows the cramps and MS today?


Hi Jenn hun nice to see you, You Have to get a shed now .. seen as how its the popular subject to chat about at the mo :rofl:
I cant wait to get on a diet either .. i dont mind weighing more or having a big bump ect but my arms/face/legs arnt pregnant and shouldn't be growing :hissy: :hugs:

Hayley that will teach you for going offline for a day :rofl: 
Dont you want to move back to the UK? do you really have to? do you know where your going to yet?
Must be nice living our there with all the sun etc ... id love it. 
Tell the MW to stick it up her bum!!! :muaha: stuff them, be happy ... enjoy your pregnancy and throw the scales out of the window.
This is the first pregnancy ive been aware of my weight .. ive had a few 'issues' surrounding food and have been down to a UK size 4 before now :( it was a sad time in my life and with my other pregnancies ive always insisted the MW didnt tell me or comment on my weight in case it set me off again.
Im more 'normal' now and dont mind knowing my weight and i certainly wont let it rule my pregnancy ..... it will drop off once your LO is born hun :hugs:

Nats hun ... a mirror :sulk: you could have shared that idea before now ... why didnt i think of that :rofl:
What are you up to today hun?


----------



## bugalugs

GRRRRRR

My internet keeps going down, just replied to lots of stuff and lost it all :hissy:

Anyhoo :rofl: here goes again :rofl: (love it really :rofl:)

ok...

Ditto what Jue said about you Claire! You look fantastic love :)

morning Jue :) We are looking forward to moving back, especially as we will see lots more family & friends, but we sure will miss the weather!!!! 
:hugs:sounds like it was sad time for you Jue:hugs: stuff them MW's eh!! Whatda they know anyway!!!:muaha: 

don't know yet where DH will be posted to next, depends on demand - but he had submitted his top 3 RAF base preferences
Benson in Oxford
Waddington in Lincolnshire
Cottesmore in Rutland
I don't mind any of those - they are kinda inbetween all our scattered family and friends :rofl:

Jenn you have to get a shed :rofl:



Mmmmm, think I'm gonna need a bigger mirror....................


----------



## ClaireyF

wow everyone has written such long messages!!!

Hayley :rofl: at the thought of your DH getting the strimmer on you!! where we have put our cot is in our room at the moment, we haven't started on the nursery yet coz we need to get rid of the double bed in there first. its amazing how things can change within 3 years, like you said you went out bf & gf and come back a proper little family :D

Nats, thank you very much for lovely comment, i don't really like the picture of me, i don't mind the bump part but i look awful coz i felt so tired but DH is keen to have piccies of me whilst im pregnant.

Zoey, hope your ok, don't often see you in here :hugs:

Hope serinas feeling a bit better :hugs: 

Jue & hayley thank you for your lovely bump comments too :D

I weighed myself a couple of weeks ago for the first time in ages! during 1st tri i lost 5/6lbs and when i got on the scales i had put that back on plus another 5/6lbs...

hayley/Jue isn't there an RAF base on Anglesey? Hayley you could go there and then you'd be near Jue and i'm not too far away either :D

Whats everyone up to today? xx


----------



## ClaireyF

pregnancy brain...i forgot to say no MS or cramps :happydance: looking forward to going away tomorrow :D xxx


----------



## bugalugs

Here's the garden in our forces family home :rofl: it's massive :rofl:

before & afters :rofl:

note the shed making a guest appearence :rofl::rofl:
 



Attached Files:







Random 072.jpg
File size: 100.8 KB
Views: 2









Back garden 12.3.09.jpg
File size: 99.9 KB
Views: 2









Random 110.jpg
File size: 98.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ClaireyF

wow hayley! your garden looks amazing!! loving the shed too ;) are they your dogs? do they have to go in quarantine when you bring them back home? xx


----------



## bugalugs

:hugs: so glad you are feeling better Claire, bet you can't wait until tomorrow!

Ooh I don't know if there is a RAF base in Anglesey :rofl: imagine that :rofl: we'd never stop talkin :rofl:
DH says you can put 3 preferences but it depends if there is a job there for him ya see. The job he wants is specific to his trade, I'll say no more or I'll have to kill you all :rofl::rofl:

Like my shed people? :rofl: 

I'm just pottering round today, hubs is on days - so he's not here to nag me "don't lift that!" "don't move this!" :rofl: he's a diamond really :hugs:


----------



## MummyMummy

you know what's an odd thought? babys are classed as being full term from 37weeks+ aren't they? 
that means that me being 27weeks, 28 on sat could mean i, potentially! have 10weeks till my jelliebean makes a healthy appearance into the world!
what a scary thought!
xXx


----------



## bugalugs

aaw yeah thats Tess & Izzy, we're fostering them until we get posted back :hugs::hugs: such lovely dogs they are, we haven't got long enough left on the island to get them shipped back:cry::cry:we only started fostering in Nov when we got the married quarter, after we were married in Sept

DH has really put his foot down too, they are both 7yrs old & we don't know if they'll be ok with the baby (not that I would ever leave baby alone with any animal, ever) plus it costs about £800 each dog for the shipping fees etc.:cry::cry::cry:

I feel such a shame for them, but some people have said it's better they are fostered than stuck in a kennel 24/7. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## bugalugs

Yikes! mummymummy (sorry I can't remember your name love :blush:) that's not long at all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## ClaireyF

aww thats sad Hayley! how did you live before you got the married quarter? did you have to live seperately?

Heather...hehe i know, i'm 28w aswell tomorrow :happydance: i feel the weeks are speeding past! 

xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Yer Hayley ... not only is there a RAF base on Anglesey ...... *i live on it!!!!*

Well the base was massive and they sold off some of the house's further away from the base (about a mile away) to civilians years ago but our house is a ex MOD house ... we love the planes and often go to watch them ... we use the Naffy shops to lol.
Prince Harry is training at out base at the mo and Prince Charles was here visiting the other day :shock:

Your gardens lovely BTW xxxxx


----------



## bugalugs

ooh sod it - here's me with my fat arms & legs :rofl: and my lovely babybump of course hehe can't wait to meet my baby :hugs::hugs:

ooh and bubs little moses basket - aaaaw! :hugs::happydance::baby:

and all our boxes that arrived the other day :rofl:

DH is back for lunch, back soooon!!!!! xx
 



Attached Files:







mummy at 24+5.jpg
File size: 96.1 KB
Views: 8









ready for baby.jpg
File size: 90.6 KB
Views: 5









Random 069.jpg
File size: 91.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ClaireyF

wow look at all those boxes!! you don't look fat!! you definitely look pregnant! and the mose basket is so cute, cant wait to get our nursery sorted so everything can come out the loft :D

I think DH has got me something off Josh for mothers day :D i was just about to move the book case to make space for the cot and i was told to leave the room coz there was something i wasn't allowed to see :D :D :D 

xx


----------



## MummyMummy

claireyf YOU'RE 28weeks tomorrow too?! noooo! wow! mebbe thats cause we're DUE ON THE SAME DAY! :p
yep i agree the weeks are going super fast too, although week 7 seemed to take forever to get past!
xXx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Aww Hayley you look fantastic hun, look at all those boxes, id would have been sooo excited, love the moses basket its so cute xxx

Claire so glad your DH has got you somthing. .. wonder what it is!


By the way whilst were doing garden piccies ... i dont have any good pics of my garden but these give you a idea

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i306/cariad_bach/Pic727.jpg 
You can just see on of the sheds ... the others are all down that side of the house lol 

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i306/cariad_bach/Pic420.jpg 
This is in winter so its all boring and flower less :(

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i306/cariad_bach/Pic699.jpg


And a bit of the front! https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i306/cariad_bach/photos158.jpg


----------



## Rosella

Morning All,
Claire - LOVE the piccies of the cot and you! - your bump looks perfect! - not small. I think it's cos we're tall - there's more space lengthways IYKWIM. The cot's lovely too, with the little window above it. awww.

As for everyone's garden - feeling jealous now! Cyprus just looks sooo hot n gorgeous - I miss being in a warm climate. 

Anyway, have been lurking around but got to do some work as usual, was just popping in to say hi. I'm fine, bump is nice and busy! 

XXX


----------



## ClaireyF

Thanks Gail, thats what i think too about our baby having more space upwards instead of outwards :D Have you mananged to get your carpet laid yet?

Jue, your garden looks good!! all my garden piccies are on FB so anyone can have a nosey! lol look at your OH in his wellies and shorts mowing the lawn :D bet he's pleased you've put that one on here!! 

xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

:rofl: My OH dosnt know yet ... he's used to it by now bless him :rofl: :rofl:

Hi Gail hun nice to see you :hugs:


----------



## bugalugs

Hubs has gone back to work, he thinks it's funny we have been comparing sheds :rofl: 

Cor! I love your garden and house Jue, it looks really nice :) I wouldn't mind living there myself! :)

Claire we lived in an apartment for our first 2 yrs out here, we decided to move onto camp as the rent is so cheap hehe :) ooooh! wonder what your hubs has got you!!!!!! :happydance:

Gail it is lovely today, and we will miss the weather terribly! Gonna make the most of our last summer, gonna get down the beach soon when it gets warmer, it still only about 21c in the day, we're used to it being about 35c :rofl:

This was our balcony at our apartment in Ypsonas near Limassol....we loved it
 



Attached Files:







Balcony 19 Aug 08 001.jpg
File size: 91.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ClaireyF

so jealous Hayley!! your patio from your apartment was so colourful! will your baby be classed as being a cypriot then?? xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Wow Hayley im jealous .. it looks gorgeous, and add the lovely weather to its my idea of heaven lol


----------



## Rosella

No, carpet is not laid yet. :(
Hopefully next Tuesday. Not a day too soon!! gggrrrr.
Anyway, hayley - it looks so gorgeous there. A lot like south africa actually. No wonder you have such a gorgeous tan. I am so white and pasty these days! Enjoy :D and think of us lot in 10 deg C. 
i liked your bump pic too btw! 
Hello Jue, :hugs: to you too! 

xx


----------



## bugalugs

:hug: thank you girls! I feel humungus :rofl: so it's really fab to get some nice comments :cloud9:

yeah we sure did love our little balcony (except there was this Cypriot guy who kept tryin to chat me up, used to give me all his plums of his fruit trees :rofl: I wouldn't of minded but he was about 60 with bandy legs :rofl::rofl: still ate the plums though :rofl::rofl:)

Our bubs will have a british passport, same as us, cos when you're based overseas whilst in the Forces any bubs born are still classed as british citizens (unless you are from Fiji or summat :rofl:) 

Thats why we waited til we were married before we started trying, otherwise yep bubs would have a dual nationality :baby: (nothing against cyps like :))


----------



## ClaireyF

:rofl: you better watch out for men wanting to give you their plums :rofl: 

Thats good that your bubs will be british! its strange that s/he wouldn't have been if you hadn't of been married though!

I'm off out to lunch now in the lovely rain! don't think i'll have a long walk today! xx


----------



## bugalugs

have a nice lunch Claire - don't get too wet :rain:

yeah, I was sure it wasn't just his plums he wanted to give me :flasher: I used to dread hangin out the washing :rofl::hangwashing::saywhat:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## happy mum

:rofl::rofl:
you girls you crack me up!!


playgroup this am, both kids fell asleep on way home so just carried them both from car upstairs.... knackered now!! not sure i'm going to be able to do that for much longer!!

Times going so quick isn't it, i keep thinking of having dylan at 36 +3 if i go the same thats only 8 weeks 6 days away!!! OMG!!!

i don't know if i've said before but i have a cousin who pg shes due 7 weeks before me, she knows thesex but is keeping it quiet... her choice!, anyway she has a little boy same age as evie, but heres the thing she called her little boy george, the same name as my sisters boy!! so getting bit paranoid as said a while ago i liked mathilde, and she said she did........ so today i told her thats what i'm calling bubs just so i'm hoping she doesn't copy.....:hissy:, she then says something about it being a popular name. what??? i don't know anyone called that.... do you think shes gonna nab it first??? or am i being paranoid, what should i do?? i didn't really want to tell everyone the name but if it stops her nicking my name i may have to??:hissy:


----------



## ClaireyF

oh dear Nats! i have never heard the name Mathilde before tbh so i can't say its popular (but it is lovely)! we haven't told anyone what we are calling Josh apart from you guys and a couple of close friends but no family know yet! Maybe she was just being nice by saying its a nice name, doesn't mean shes going to nick it...but if she did then i would be super pissed off if i was you!!
What are your plans for this afternoon hun?

Hayley, :rofl: at all the smileys you've managed to use in the post!

Only four hours left to work and then a week off :D and then only 9w to work after that week off! woohoo!! 

xx


----------



## bugalugs

Hey Nats, hehe glad we gave you a laugh :happydance:

Time is flying by isn't it! Especially for most of the June mums! I'm due at the end :rofl:

Mmmm, I don't know anyone called Mathilde & it's a really pretty name. How odd (no offence) that your cousin named her little boy the same as your sister's boy!? 
I think I'de have done the same as you & told her thats the name you have decided on for sure. 
I don't see why you should have to tell everyone your chosen name if you don't want to love - we don't want to tell anyone either :hugs:
Maybe next time you see her you could be a bit sly lol and say "ooh what names have you decided on then?" she doesn't have to tell you the sex then cos she can tell you both names!
Do you see her often?


----------



## bugalugs

:rofl: Claire at you :rofl: at me hehehe xx I was looking for some plums but couldn't find any :rofl:

Ooh bet you're double excited! Off on ya hols! Then only 9wks left at work!!!:happydance:


----------



## ClaireyF

i'm sooo glad it been busy on this thread all day! i think everyone has the friday feeling :D and its making my day at work go quicker woohoo!! :comp:

mmm i bought a big bar of galaxy at lunchtime which i'm gonna start in a min! how dare the government suggest they are going to start taxing chocolate more!!! they better wait until after 6th of June or i'll be down there protesting :rofl: xxx


----------



## bugalugs

They better bloomin well not tax choc!!! :gun:

Blimey I better eat as much as I can - just incase ofcourse :rofl:

You gonna share that Galaxy Claire hehe :dance:


----------



## ClaireyF

haha i will share it 'virtually' with you but i aint sharing it with anyone else lol! it was on half price offer so couldnt resist it!! Just noticed on your ticker, your more than half way until your first anniversary :happydance: xxx


----------



## happy mum

:rofl:
husband popped home for lunch so switched off quick smart!!:rofl:

coast is clear:rofl: kids:rofl: asleep!! yipeee:rofl:

Tax on choc :hissy: i'm currently eating mini eggs the stress of name fiasco getting to me!! well thats my escuse!!

yeah see cousin about twice a week so if she nicks my name i really can't call my baby that , not that it stopped her with my sisiter, but being fair she did live in london at the time, but now shes back local its just so awkward with 2 boys in same family just 1, 1/2 years age difference with same name!.
was just discussing with dh a plan, think i'm gonna mention names in front of her and some close friends who already know my name so she knows they know, iykwim....:rofl: o god i'm making such a mountain out of this, bet she has aboy and i'll really feel stupid!!:rofl:


----------



## bugalugs

:rofl::rofl: I've done bugga all today - hubs calls this my "work" :rofl:

mmmmm *eats chunk of Galaxy* thanks Claire - hey! that's two of you with Choc!! Not fair I've just got a mouldy old apple :hissy: 

Sounds a great idea Nats, that's probably what I would do xx

Yay! Claire we had our 6monthyversary on wednesday :rofl: 
it's nearly your 1st anniversary!!!!!!!!


----------



## ClaireyF

:rofl: you make me laugh Nats! it would be so funny if she did have a boy then you atleast you can have a stress free few weeks before Tilly makes an appearance! Has Evies bed arrived yet? did you say it was bunk beds shes getting? xx


----------



## ClaireyF

:rofl: how did you celebrate your 6month anniversary?? how long were you together before your got married? my anniversary is 2 weeks 2days away! can't believe how its flown by! xxx


----------



## happy mum

mmmmmm chocolate!!!:munch::munch::munch:

don't be sad hayley..:sad2::sad2: i'll post you one:hugs:

yeah i'm waiting for bunk bed to come, you know what they're like between 12 and 6 so could be ages yet!! actually can hear phone in other room so better check its not diver lost....


----------



## happy mum

yes it was saying they're an hour away... how considerate!! very unusual!!



oops sorry hayley i just ate my last egg!!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## bugalugs

We just had a bit of rumpy pumpy to be honest Claire :sex: cos we both forgot :rofl: we won't forget our 1st Anniversary proper though :rofl: we aren't sure what we're gonna do yet, we'll probably be in the middle of moving but I'm sure we'll have a lovely day/evening :) We've been together 3yrs in April I can't work it out as all I can think about is chocolate & I haven't got ANY!!!!!

Have you & hubs got anything planned for yours??

Hey Nats - had an idea for your cousin, just smack her one if she even suggests nickin your name :rofl:


----------



## bugalugs

Yay! That was considerate of them Nats! Good of them eh :)
ooh you'll have to show us pics!!
By the way, I'm NOT impressed you ate the last mini egg :huh: I was lookin forward to that :rofl:


----------



## ClaireyF

:rofl: we are going away next week so thats our 'together' time but then on our anniversary i think we will probably go out for a meal and then 'rumpy pumpy' lol Make the most of it before Joshy arrives :D (atleast am not the only one thats doing it!) Nats will be on sunday for her hubby b'day :rofl: 

Nats, glad your 'diver' rang to say he was on his way, do your bunk beds seperate in to 2 beds or are they fixed? 

xx


----------



## happy mum

bugalugs said:


> We just had a bit of rumpy pumpy to be honest Claire :sex: cos we both forgot :rofl: we won't forget our 1st Anniversary proper though :rofl: we aren't sure what we're gonna do yet, we'll probably be in the middle of moving but I'm sure we'll have a lovely day/evening :) We've been together 3yrs in April I can't work it out as all I can think about is chocolate & I haven't got ANY!!!!!
> 
> Have you & hubs got anything planned for yours??
> 
> Hey Nats - had an idea for your cousin, just smack her one if she even suggests nickin your name :rofl:

:rofl: i love playing happy families!! that chocolate really worked, chilled ut a bit now but will def be saying something in front of mutual friends so she can't seriously nick my name!! shes MY TILLY!!!:hissy:

you and claire old romantics eh!!! on your first aniversary :hugs: i can't even remember mine and it was only 3 1/2years ago:blush:


----------



## happy mum

ClaireyF said:


> :rofl: we are going away next week so thats our 'together' time but then on our anniversary i think we will probably go out for a meal and then 'rumpy pumpy' lol Make the most of it before Joshy arrives :D (atleast am not the only one thats doing it!) Nats will be on sunday for her hubby b'day :rofl:
> 
> Nats, glad your 'diver' rang to say he was on his way, do your bunk beds seperate in to 2 beds or are they fixed?
> 
> xx


i was rushing.... dRiver!!!
they are fixed, its a shorty one from argos, just cheap and cheerful, its a small room with low ceiling so best get small one and evie only just 3 too, so hopefully less injury if she falls out!!

:rofl: sex on the brain you lot!!! although have to admit was thinking when read hayley post thats what i give my dh as presents!!:rofl:
we were just saying it'll be curry then home for a quicky before getting kids from my mums!!:rofl: hoping its quicky anyway..... usually is:rofl:


----------



## ClaireyF

:rofl: it will be a quicky if its only every 6weeks :rofl: you should surprise him sometime when its not his birthday/christmas/valentines etc :D Anyway Nats...Sex is good exercise at the mo lol xx


----------



## bugalugs

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Hey Nats, maybe you are fancyin a bit - thats why you "accidentaly" put diver instead of driver huh! huh!


----------



## happy mum

ClaireyF said:


> :rofl: it will be a quicky if its only every 6weeks :rofl: you should surprise him sometime when its not his birthday/christmas/valentines etc :D Anyway Nats...Sex is good exercise at the mo lol xx

Easters not far off... is that a surprise!!!:rofl:..... we'll see how you are in 3 years when you're pg with no3 and have 2 little ones to chase after, how much exercise you feel up to!!!!:rofl:


oooo i can hear dylan!!! see ya'll later!!:hugs: xx


----------



## ClaireyF

see you later hun! i know you have 'excuses' of not having sexytime with 2 little ones running around xxx


----------



## bugalugs

:rofl: I think b'days & christmas is enough, I've thrown in anniversaries aswell just to keep him quiet ;) :rofl::muaha:

I'de much rather a bar of choc & holby city anyday ;) :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## ClaireyF

:rofl: :rofl::rofl: :rofl::rofl: :rofl::rofl: :rofl::rofl: :rofl:


----------



## amber20

Having 3 kids is exercise enough! I have never been this tired being pregnant. Always on the go with sports and school activities. I think my hubby feels a little left out! As soon as my boys are in bed at 8 so am I.


----------



## amber20

Wow! I just moved up another box!!! OMG its getting closer!


----------



## ClaireyF

:happydance: on moving up a box!!! i wonder wjen we move on the the next box? another milestone to aim for :D xx


----------



## bugalugs

Yay! another box :happydance: it's flying by isn't it!! :happydance:

My cousin mailed me this joke this morning.....

MORNING SEX 


She was standing in the kitchen, preparing to boil eggs for breakfast, 
wearing only the tee-shirt that she normally slept in. 

As I walked in almost awake, she turned and said softly, 'You've got to 
make love to me this very moment.' 

My eyes lit up and I thought, 'I am either still dreaming or this is 
going to be my lucky day.' 

Not wanting to lose the moment, I embraced her and then gave it my all 
... right there on the kitchen table. 

Afterwards she said, 'Thanks,' and returned to the stove, her tee-shirt 
still around her neck. 

A little puzzled, I asked, 'What was that all about?' 

She explained, 'The egg timer's broken.' 

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## ClaireyF

:rofl: that is hilarious!!!! xxx


----------



## ClaireyF

A man gets up one morning to find his wife already in the kitchen cooking. He looks to see what she&#8217;s cooking, and sees one of his socks in the frying pan.

&#8220;What are you doing?&#8221; he asks.

&#8220;I&#8217;m doing what you asked me to do last night when you came to bed very drunk,&#8221; she replied

Completely puzzled, the man walks away thinking to himself, &#8220;I don&#8217;t remember asking her to cook my sock...&#8221;


----------



## Baci

OMG! I'm only away a little while and the topics of conversation I miss are sheds and sex! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Was at a coffee morning/market this morning that was a bit of a waste of effort. Me and a friend at toddlergroup were asked if we wanted a stall to sell some baby bits. So we kinda assumed as it was being organised by the toddlergroup that it would be lots of stalls selling baby stuff too (kinda like an NCT nearly new sale I guess)... 

...So off we trot with our stuff and a 2 year and a 1 year old and head to the hall. What's the first stall we see? One FULL of china ornaments! We're the only ones with baby stuff. So how on earth are we going to sell our stuff AND stop two toddlers from breaking all the china they can lay their hands on! 

Thankfully the weather was lovely so we took it in turns to watch them in the garden while the other minded the stall. But to top it all off, nearly everyone who came to the coffee morning was a pensioner! So unless they were looking for their grandchildren there was pretty much no way they'd want baby stuff! :dohh:

Oh well, next time they ask me if I'd like a stall I think I'll be politely declining! :rofl:


----------



## bugalugs

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

nearly wet meself then

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## bugalugs

at your joke Claire - not your day Carol!! :rofl: although that is funny!!!

did you sell anything!!


----------



## ClaireyF

oh dear carol, doesn't sound like a very successful day! :hugs: i was wondering where you'd got to! xxx


----------



## Baci

bugalugs said:


> did you sell anything!!

One thing! for £2 and it cost me £2.50 for the stall :dohh:

....I did manage to buy a nice homemade victoria sponge cake...so I guess it wasnt a completely wasted morning!


----------



## ClaireyF

Baci said:


> OMG! I'm only away a little while and the topics of conversation I miss are sheds and sex! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Just thought...atleast we haven't combined the 2 topics of conversation yet :rofl: xxx


----------



## Baci

ClaireyF said:


> Baci said:
> 
> 
> OMG! I'm only away a little while and the topics of conversation I miss are sheds and sex! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Just thought...atleast we haven't combined the 2 topics of conversation yet :rofl: xxxClick to expand...

There's still time! :rofl:


----------



## ClaireyF

:rofl:

Wheres Jue this afternoon?? shes been super quiet!!! 

xx


----------



## happy mum

:rofl: sex jokes now!!!

least we're not moaning today!!!

my delivery came!!!!:happydance:

its now in the kitchen, the kids are loving jumpimg on the mattresses!!

weekend hooray!! and dh isn't milking, so hopefully will get a bit of a break!

claire if don't get back on after dinner, have a fantastic weekend and anniversary!!!:hugs:

see you girls next week have a good weekend!!! XX:hugs:


----------



## ClaireyF

thanks Nats, my anniversary isn't until 29th March but i can't have that week off work because its the end of the tax year thats why we are going away early :D i won't be on at all next week :( i don't know what i'm going to do lol!! xx


----------



## bugalugs

:rofl: never done it in the shed............:rofl:

oooh Carol at least you got a scrummy cakey!!! mmmmm.......:happydance:

Hey your delivery sounds great Nats :happydance: 
have a fab weekend love xxx :hugs::hugs:

Have a fab holiday with your hubs Claire! Hope you both have a lovely time! Don't do anything I wouldn't do!!!! Don't miss us too much, sure you'll find summat to do ;) :muaha::happydance::rofl:

Dunno where Jue is.. busy I expect, not like me, been sat on me ass all day :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Cariad_bach

Oooh Carol enjoy your cake hun ... hope it made up for a bad day xx

Ive only got a min so cant catch up properly,

Ive been outside all arvo scrubbing all the paths and Patio with a flipping yard brush :loopy:
Im so worn out now, my arms are going to drop off and my back kills :(
But jobs done now thankfully :)

Have a great weekend Nats :hugs:

Claire hope you wont mind a text mid week so i can check up on you hun :hugs: :hugs:

Ooh and yes ive .. :sex: in a shed :blush:


----------



## bugalugs

:rofl::rofl: Jue, have you 'christened' all your sheds :rofl:


----------



## bugalugs

:) I'm going to snuggle up on the sofa with hubs now girls, have a lovely evening/weekend/hols !!! Speak tomorrow/soon!! hehe xxxx 

:hug: love Hayley xxx


----------



## ClaireyF

:rofl: at you doing it in the shed! Dh keeps hinting/asking to do it there :rofl: a text would be lovely...not sure how much signal there is around there so if you dont get one straight back its not coz i'm ignoring you :D Sounds like you've had a very busy afternoon!! xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Hayley have a nice weekend hun .. and it was only one of the sheds :rofl:

Claire glad you dont mind a text hun, otherwise we will spend all week worrying about you :hugs: 
Hope you have a really fantastic time ... your last holl as a couple for a while .. it will be the family holls afterwards with are just as good i promise you.

Well my planes for tomorow are a trip to B&Q for Masonry paint then get out those rollers and paint the outside of the house ... well start it anyway!


----------



## Zoey1

I just ate 5 weight watcher chocolate chip cookies. Oops!! Anyone else just not able to stop eating?! If I could. Id eat every 5 minutes. But at this point Im every 2 hrs. Maybe thats why Ive gained 22 pounds. :hissy:

Hey Nat- Actually we don't have a basement. Homes basements are usually in the Midwest were tornados are present. I'm in California. But... I do have a 2ft attic. Maybe I can fit a shed in there. :rofl: I also love your name choice. Its definitely not popular. Your cousin sounds like a twit. 

Hey Hayley- This whole gaining weight thing is totally freaking me out. I hate when my hubby stares at me too. He came home today and I was naked and I said Stop looking at my fat! and he said Im not.. Im looking at your humongous boobs. You should call the Guinness Book of World Records for your HUGE boobs! They could kill someone.: :rofl: :rofl: Hes so silly. I definitely feel like Ive gained too much weight for where Im at in my pregnancy but all I crave are sweets and cheeseburgers. I love some red meat! :blush: By the way you look great. 

Oh my gosh Jue your backyard is so gorgeous & green. And huge! I wish my yard was that large. 

Hey Claire- I hope youre doing well hun! I know I havent been around much. My doctor put me out on bed rest/ disability, so some days Im just too tired to get online. But Im going to try and keep up. I swear if a person doesnt check this thread everyday, theyd be so out of the loop! :hugs:


----------



## happy mum

:hug: Zoey, how come you've been on bed rest? its a clicky old thread this isn't it!!:rofl:

i've put on 28 lbs and i'm already overweight, trying not to stress , just get determined to lose it after!!

good morning everyone!! not gonna be on much this weekend , we're decorating evie bedroom, and putting up her bunkbed!!, pics later!! xx


----------



## bugalugs

Morning! It's so windy here today, a windy weather cyprus day, roll on May when the weather calms down, then the BBQ can come out until Sept :rofl:

Had some really wierd dreams last night, keep dreaming DH is leaving me :cry:
maybe it's cos we haven't done it in the shed????? :rofl:

Morning Nats - "not much going on" !!! I should coco!! pinking up Evie's room & putting up bunkbeds sounds great fun to me :blush: :) enjoy love!!
I've put on tonnes too, but just gonna take Jue's advice & not worry anymore & enjoy it :happydance: we can all lose it after our little ones are here yay! :cloud9::cloud9:

Hey Zoey, hope you are feeling better love? didn't know you were on bed rest :hugs:
:rofl::rofl::rofl: at your boob story, my DH is the same - when he sees them he looks like a kid in a sweet shop! :rofl: men eh! 
Hey, sometimes I don't come on here for a few days, but it don't matter cos I just jump right back in the loop again - it's fab :happydance::hugs:
:hugs:for saying I look great - I feel like a beach whale :hissy: never been so huge - never been 25wks preggers tho :rofl::rofl::cloud9::cloud9: 

Ooh Jue I drooled at your trip to B&Q, there's nothing like that over here, boo.
Be careful won't you! Don't hurt your back! I knackered mine doing the garden! Didn't stop me tho :rofl: It's not too bad now :) Have fun tho :happydance::happydance:

Dunno what I'm going to do today, hubs is at work until 6.15, poo.

Anyone heard from Serina? Hope she's ok :hugs:


----------



## bugalugs

gawd Nats I'm such a pleb, I read your post as 'not much going on' instead of 'not gonna be on much' :rofl::rofl: 
can't blame my preggers brain for that one - can I?? :rofl::hugs:


----------



## ClaireyF

:rofl: Hayley i read Nats post as the same!! 

Nats, enjoying your pinking up!! and enjoy your hubby's birthday tomorrow (happy birthday to him :D )

Jue, enjoy B&Q, theres a sale on if you spend £50 you get 10% off :happydance:

Zoey, good to see you back and hope you feel better soon, are you still on bedrest?

Everyone else have a fab week...i'm off to pack, only came on to check out what my 28w ticker looks like :D xxx


----------



## bugalugs

:happydance: You n ya hubs have a fantastic time Claire! 
:happydance::hugs:


----------



## kittiekat

Morning all,

Sorry haven't been on much but had another hectic week at week. Been bringing work home too so had no time for B&B :hissy: I have been reading the posts daily though otherwise I would be completely lost!!!

Everything was fine at my last appointment and I have my GTT coming up soon..............there is a long history of diabetics in my family.

So talk about feeling left out, I don't have a shed either but DH has always wanted one so may just give in now lol!!!! :muaha:

Glad your home serina, make sure you take care though :hugs:

Hey Jue, :hi: your garden is to die for, we only have a small yard which is the one thing that now makes me want to move, so LO can have a garden to play in :cry:

Nats, your LO's and garden are so cute!! I would love to grow my own veggies and things and have chickens.................maybe I could rent out one the allotments that are near us??????

Hayley, I am sooooo jealous of te beautiful blue skies in all your pics hun, so wish we had them over here now!! :hissy:

Cath, thanks for asking about me hun, glad your SPD has eased a little.

Claire, your cot is lovely and so is the glass stained night light, what a good idea!! Have a good holiday hun

Zoey, I have put on weight too but don't know how much as I don't want to know :rofl: That sounds so bad doesn't it but I just know my personality and I would constantly be angry with myself :blush:

Carol, you have me fancing a victoria sponge cake now :rofl: mind you it doesn't take much anymore for me to fancy food :rofl:

Hope I haven't forgot anyone, if I have I haven't meant to :blush:


P.S. just a quick question, has anyones boobies not grown????? Mine are still the same damn size :hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## kittiekat

OOOH 5 days to go to double digits :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ClaireyF

nice to see you here kittikat...my boobs haven't grown just changed shape wise and nipple area, i looking forward to growth spurt! i'm still wearing same bras as before. i think you should let your dh get a shed now lol 

:rofl: hayley love your logic of dh leaving you because you wont do it in the shed lol 

xx


----------



## bugalugs

Hiya kittiekat :hugs: glad your doing ok love :happydance::hugs: sounds busy at work though! :)
The weather's not so nice today! It's VERY windy out & only 17c :cold:

My bb's are humungus I'm afraid (although DH seems pleased *tut rolls eyes*)
I was a 34D & now I'm in a 36E - I have put on 35lbs though - gawd! what a porker I am! 

Sheds seem to be the new black at the moment, you just HAVE to get one :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## bugalugs

:happydance: 
happy 28wks day Claire!!! 
:hug:


----------



## bugalugs

:happydance:
ooh! happy 25wks day Kittiekat!!! Yahoo!
:hug:


----------



## mrsholmes

morning! god u lot can talk!:rofl:

caught up last night, but didnt post as OH was being a moany minne, he thinks im addicted:saywhat: me never............:rofl:

anyway! Jenn really nice to see u, I read you was on bed rest:hugs:dont worry about not posting everyday we talk shit mostly :rofl: ur always welcome x

since everyone has been talking about weight.........ive decided i dont care! im eating what i want cos my theory is if im happy so is the LO! im sure ill never have the same body back but ill have a baby to show for it!

and as for :sex:we still haven't since Oct! oh is convinced that it can induce labour anytime not just at the end, but hes also read that orgams give the baby happy hormones so im not going without:rofl::rofl:

Love your pic hayey!!! its sooooo exciting!

Kat my boobs are massive! hoping they will go back to normal after BF!

have a lovely time claire!

Jue your garden is stunning! i manage to kill everything I plant!

Nat- thanks- theres noone around here that really does that sort of work garden wise OH is going to have to do it lol! enjoy painting! bet it will look lush after!

went out with my friend and her baby yesterday whos a month old, had a lovely day and it didnt scare me!

im off now girls are coming over for lucnh making soup and corned beef rolls!

catch u all later xx


----------



## mrsholmes

happy 25 wks Kat!

anyone heard from serina?!


----------



## meldmac

Holy crud miss a few days on here and have about 20 pages to catch up on!!! Welcome to the newcomers! Hope everyone is feeling well. I'm doing ok, been a bit blah not sure why. Hubby took me out on Thursday for my Birthday which was really nice. Works going ok, can't wait until mat leave though!

I don't have a shed :/ We live in an apartment right now. All your gardens look lovely and is making me want one! Although I'm more likely to kill anything I try to grow. I can barely keep my Christmas cactus alive :rofl: Hubby has to keep reminding me to water it...poor thing looks droopy all the time. As far as :sex: we haven't done it since :bfp:. We've both felt really weird about it. 

Talking about food...it's all I think about now too. I eat till I'm stuffed than an hour or two later I'm hungry again. I don't think my doc has to worry about me not gaining enough weight now! 

Hope everyone has a great weekend/week!

Mel


----------



## Cariad_bach

Hi all,

Claire happy 28 weeks hun ... wow its getting scary now isnt it, so nearly there!
Have a lovely holl and text if you need me xxxx

Kat happy 25 weeks hun,
My boobs have grown loads but they needed to lol with each child so far they grow during pregnancy and feeding and then shrink to less than what they were to start with so after doing that 3 times i only had fried eggs left :rofl: i now have boobs again but OH doesn't like boobs and im not keen either :( i like not having to worry about bras etc so i cant wait for them to go again.
Glad all was well at your last appointment hun, hope your GTT goes well xxx

Jenn im sorry to hear your on bed rest hun, it cant be fun at all, is it something you will recover from or is it for the rest of the pregnancy hun?

Cath my OH is like that ... i think he feels jealous/left out :shrug: glad being with a baby was ok for you, hope you have a fun arvo with your friend hun xxx


Mel hun i dodnt know it was your Birthday ... Belated Happy Birthday hun  :cake: hope you had a really great time hun xxx

Carol bet your OH is chuffed with the football results today ... what a win :football:

Nats have fun decorating hun, hope your doing before and after piccies for us ;)
Hope your OH has a lovely day tomorow :hugs:

Hayley Get a shed if it will stop the dreams hun lol ... i think we all dream our worst fears etc whilst were pregnant, its not nice at all is it :hugs:
What did you end up doing with your day?

Ive not hear from Serina, hope shes ok .... same as Twyla its been a while since se was online to.

Well i got my paint and have started on the outside, it will probably take a good week or so but we got alot done ... its always the same tho, you spend ours doing tiny fiddley cutting in bits and then 10 mins rolling the big areas!


----------



## bugalugs

Evenin ladies,

Pretty quiet today aren't we :rofl: makes a change :rofl:

I've not done much, just hoovered n polished down stairs & pottered about. Weathers been rubbish, really windy & cold brrrrr only about 16/17c!!

Watched the repeats of Comic Relief, makes you feel very humble doesn't it. We don't realise how lucky we are :cry::cry::cry: those poor babies & kiddies in Uganda :cry::cry:

Bubs has been kicking like crazy today lol. I can see the kicks from the outside now :happydance:
I'm 25wks tomorrow, can't believe how fast that has gone!!! :)

ooh hope the weather stays nice for you Jue whilst you are painting the house! :)
did you have a nice lunch with the girls Cath? It sounded yummy! 

Happy belated Birthday Meldmac! :) where did you go with your hubs? did you get some nice pressies!

Catch you girls later, have a nice evening :)
:hug:


----------



## :D happy D:

evening !
wow i can't believe how quickly all our pregnancies are going,
i've only 90 days to go today :happydance:
just considering what to make for tea ??
hummm it's either a lasagne or spag bol, oh it's a hard choice.
things been a bit quiet on here today, where you all hiding?
hope your all ok
alex


----------



## Cariad_bach

bugalugs said:


> Watched the repeats of Comic Relief, makes you feel very humble doesn't it. We don't realise how lucky we are :cry::cry::cry: those poor babies & kiddies in Uganda :cry::cry:


I know what you mean hun i watch last night and my heart broke aver and over :cry:
Were so lucky.
Cant believe you think 16/17c is cold ... its been about 11c here and to me thats really warm lol
Have a nice evening hun ..... OH has just gone to get us a Indian ;)


Alex its going really fast isn't it,
It tends to be quiet at weekends ... it will be really quiet next week without Claire :rofl:
Enjoy your tea hun xxxx


----------



## Baci

Cariad_bach said:


> Carol bet your OH is chuffed with the football results today ... what a win :football:

Hello everyone :wave:

Yup, DH was rather happy at the result today. We went out and got some fish this morning (clown loaches) but just made it back in time to watch the football.

Would take a photo of the new fish, but they've been hiding behind a rock all afternoon.


----------



## :D happy D:

thanks !
oh decided on spag bol, and even offered to make it :saywhat:
i'm in big shock, but could get used to it!


----------



## happy mum

good morning girls!!!

hope everyone ok!!

just a quicky as WE and not supposed to be on!! thought read through!!

Ditto JUE and Cath replys!!:rofl::hugs:

evie bedroom coming along well, v pink, think we may have to change chimney breast back white as bit too pink! bunkbed up, she loves it sooooo excited. still need to paint skirting and sort curtains out. she insisted on disney princess.... i hate it so tacky and cheap looking...... but she loves it so caved in and thats what she got :hissy: i'd pictured pretty pale pink flowers and faires.... o well its her room and seeing how excited she is...

catch up soon XXX

o and thanks for all dh birthday wishes... 47 today..... old git!!:rofl:

hes having a lie in!!


----------



## bugalugs

morning ladies, hope you're all feeling superdooper this morning! :hugs:

morning Nats, aaaw! Evie's room sounds so pink & scrumptious! Bet she just loves it!! :) glad ya hubs is havin a great b'day! don't let him lie in too long! lol

oooh Jue hope your indian last night was yummy scrummy in ya tummy :happydance:hows the painting coming along love?
:rofl:we must be acclimatised cos its 16's freezin, roll on 35!! gonna struggle when we move back eh :rofl:

Hi Carol, aaw are they Nemo's that you got? :)

Hi Alex, enjoy your spagbol? Might have that tonight... :rofl: yep it's so quiet cos Claire is on her hols :rofl::rofl:
I don't 'work' weekends either :rofl::rofl::rofl:
Glad you're doing great love, not long to go!!!!

Catch ya later guys :)

xxxx


----------



## Baci

Morning everyone!

Lovely day here today. Trying to work out where to go today!

Sounds like Evies room is coming along great Nat, are you going to show us some piccies when it's done? Hope your DH had a nice lie in :sleep:

Hi Hayley, unfortunately they arent Nemos. As much as I would love a marine tank they are hard work to maintain so we have a tropical one. Although these fishes are orange and black striped so are quite cute. They are still hiding behind a rock though so I cant take any pictures!

Hope you enjoyed your spagbol Alex, I had spagbol last night although my OH certainly didnt offer to make it!

Carol xx


----------



## happy mum

:happydance: ok so glossed the skirting boards and re painted chimney whiite, just a bit tooooo pink in there. just final touches , still need to find the hoops for the curtain rail so can hang the curtains, then i'll do a pic. the kids soooo love the bunks, its a climbing frame to them!!

so i'm going for a shower then feed kids then take them to my mums. Dh and i are going for a curry on our own!!!:happydance: then a drink in a pub:happydance:, then....... off home for an hour:blush: before collecting kids at 4pm..... such a lot of birthday treats for dh, and i made him a cake!!!, made him bacon egg butty in bed this am, and pressies!!! hope he remembers all this on mothers day!!!


enjoy rest of your sunday girls!!:hugs:


----------



## bugalugs

Carol your fish tank sounds ace, I don't know much about them as you can guess lol - hubs wants one when we move back but I don't know really. I mean what if we get posted after 3/5yrs? What would we do with the fishes! lol - Have a nice day! :)

Cor Nat you've done well - room is practically finished! Can't wait to see the pics! :)
Blimey your hubs HAS been spoiled today! Pressies! :dance:Breakfast in bed! :munch:Birthday cake! :cake:Curry & beer! :beer:Then a whole hour doing something else :sex::blush: bloomin eck! He better remember all that every day never mind mothers day :rofl::rofl: 
Hope you both have a fab time :):hug:

Speak soon girls! off to start dinner :) xxx


----------



## bugalugs

:happydance: ooh 25wks today :happydance:

:cloud9::cloud9:

:hug:


----------



## amber20

Thought I would stop in and see how everyone was doing today!


----------



## Hunnyx10

congrats on the 25 weeks yay, im 26 weeks and one week left till im in 3rd trimester..yay

hope everyone is having a nice weekend


----------



## :D happy D:

yey bugalugs 25 weeks wahooooooo :happydance::happydance:

hope your all having a good sunday, 

glad to see the sun this morning, took the girls down to the park with DH, still chilly though ! they loved it. hoping we can do it more often now the weathers hopefully getting better 

nats, the room sounds great, can't wait to see pics,

alex


----------



## Hunnyx10

will upload last 2nd tri bump pic today


----------



## Hunnyx10

done it lol, its in 2nd tri


----------



## Mum2b1407

May i join in the fun, am due 14 th June?

xxx


----------



## kittiekat

Woo Hoo for Hayley, 25 weeks hun!!!


----------



## :D happy D:

Mum2b1407 said:


> May i join in the fun, am due 14 th June?
> 
> xxx

hey hun !
course you can! your due around the same days as me!
looking forward to hearing more


----------



## Cariad_bach

Yay Hayley congrats on 25 weeks hun :hugs: not long now hun ;) 

Alex hope the Spag Boll was nice hun .. that would have been my choice lol xx

Amber good to see you hun, hows you are your LO doing?

Hi Kat hows things with you hun?

Carol how are the fishes? we used to have Clown loaches and we fibed a little bit to the kids and said they were Nemo's :rofl:

Nats hun it sounds like your OH is having a fantastic day hun, I hope the 'hour' is the icing on the cake for him lol,
Glad the redecorating going well,

Hunny will go and have a look at your bump piccie hun, hope things are good with you xxx


Hiya Mum2b, im Jue :wave: hows your pregnancy going? is this your first?

Well its been gorgeous here today, sun all day, i had to put sun cream on the rugrats ... got loads of painting done to ...

...just seen the weather forecast and its given lovely weather all week which is fantastic for Claire and her OH :)


----------



## Baci

The weather has been lovely here today too. We took Violet to a children's farm that also had a huge soft play area and she absolutely loved it.

They had loads of lambs there (some only 1 day old!) which were so cute although I did make sure that I didnt touch any ewes or lambs. 

Hi Mum2b :wave:

p.s. the fishes are still hiding :dohh:


----------



## lilmomof3

hi ladies nice to see everyone is doin good, iv got sum stuff on my mind, lol when dont i, first off any of you ladies find you have to shave more, i just shaved my arm pits the other day to discover today im a jungle again, omg i swear there monkies hiding in my arm pits and trust me i can no longer see my feet so what ever hair is hiding below me is not even seen lol ... and my legs wow yep not gunna happen i cant even bend over far enough to shave them i know long hair rant my son laughed at me tonight when i was talking about it he told me that monkies cant live in my arm pits i said oh ya they can there tiny little one .. hehe hehe the things i think of ahhh hope all of you are doing good


----------



## happy mum

you should of read JUe post!!! she pulled a muscle doing her unruly hair!! lol!!



morning girls!!!

dh up this am so just snook in to catch up!! will post later when the coast is clear!! XXX obsessed by seeing whos had their baby in 3rd tri!! XX


----------



## mrsholmes

im moving over to 3rd tri today! its mad!

no news from me, off today so planning on having a mega sort out, did al the kicthen cupboards yesterday.

weathers nice here too cant wait till summer!

hop everyone is well! catch u all later xxx


----------



## Baci

Morning!

Looks like it's going to be a lovely day again. DH wasnt impressed that he had to go to work. Now that the weather is a bit nicer I was going to get Violet some stuff for the garden with her birthday money - what do you ladies think of these? 

https://www.kidsplaystore.co.uk/little-tikes-hide--slide-climber---save-20-257-p.asp

https://www.kidsplaystore.co.uk/little-tikes-twin-slide-tunnel-climber---save-4000-4-p.asp

https://www.kidsplaystore.co.uk/little-tikes-jungle-climber---save-5000-197-p.asp

I quite like the last one, but that's the one that says from 3+ years :dohh:

I'd love to get her a proper wooden playhouse on with a slide, but as we might be moving it's probably not a good idea plus we dont want to damage the grass as we're renting. So we're thinking something plastic that would be easier to move around (and dismantle!).

p.s. 27 weeks today :happydance:


----------



## bugalugs

hey ladies! I'll catch up proper tonight! Hubs is off today, on nights tonight - gettin evils :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Have a fab day all!!!

xxxx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Hi all,

Cath congrats on 27 weeks hun ... 3rd tri now its going so fast isnt it, dont do to much hun, take care of yourself.

Carol you to hun congrats on 27 weeks, I like the last one to, ignore the 3 years + thing, it meens she can use it for a few years rather than growing out of of it in 12 months :roll:
Hows the fish doing? do you have piccies of your tank yet?

Hayley have a nice day with OH hun ... catch you later xxxxx


Nats how did DH's birthday go? did he enjoy his 'Hour' ? i know what you meen about 3rd tri, i love seeing whos had the early twinges and whos off to the labour sweet, its so exciting.
Hows the redecorating?

Hi Helen hun, like Cath said i ... erm injured myself shaving last week so take care :rofl:


----------



## happy mum

HI!!
yay congrats on 27 weeks cath and carol!!!!

agree with Jue , i'd get one that was more advanced, as they get bored easy, Dylan isn't 2 till june and hes on evies big slide, and climbing pretty much everything she climbs up. those age guidlines are really exagerated to cover their own backs!!

Had reall y good day yesterday,, really knackereing. got bedroom finished and my wifely duties!! lol!! shattered today, vision a bit blurred so think i need to take it easy, incase its my bp rising. no mw today as going to GTT tomorrow and scan thurs so thought mw todatas well was excessive, but now wish i was going just to put my mind at rest. baby kicking loads!! XX


----------



## Baci

Hi Jue, how's the painting going? Is it nice there today (is sunny here)?

Glad you agree about the 3+ years thing. I dont really want spend that much and it only last her 5 minutes!

Fish are STILL hiding :dohh:

Tried taking photos of the tank but they came out all blurry. Thought it was my photography skills until I saw the state of the lens! So need to wait for DH to get home as I have no idea where the lens cleaning stuff is!



I hope everyone has a nice day!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Nats glad you got everything sorted yesterday ;) :rofl:
Cant wait to see piccies of Evies room, bet its really cute :cloud9:

Put your feet up now hun and relax, sit in the sun and eat some chocolate and take care of yourself :hugs:
Hope everything goes well with the GGT tomorow hun and i bet your really excited about the scan xxx


Carol the paintings going well hun thanks ... the house is now done except for the black bricks around the bottom of the house (think its like the damp proof)
The 3 + things just a cone IMO to make you buy stuff once then have to replace it in a year lol xxxxx

Had a text of Serina, shes doing well but is on Bedrest and is hopeing to go to her mums this arvo and use her Internet connection to gert online xxx


----------



## Baci

Wow Jue, Nat - you've both been so busy! Where do you get the energy from!?
:wohoo:

Thankfully as we're renting we dont have to do any painting or decorating. Although I'm sure Violet would love a pink room too.

Nat - hope you get plenty of rest today and good luck with the GTT tomorrow.

Thanks for the update on Serina, Jue - glad to hear she is doing well.


----------



## Hunnyx10

ooh im so angry.. i bought a table top dishwasher off ebay last tuesday and its supposed to have been delivered on saturday and im still waiting for it..i have emailed the lady i bought it from twice now and have got no reply, gosh i so want my money back so i can go get another one somewhere else...blooming dhl, they are so slow

sorry about that.... rant over...lol


----------



## happy mum

[/ATTACH]

evies bedroom!! its hard to do pics cos its soooo smalll in there!!


hunney don't blame for a rant!!!


----------



## happy mum

dylans room even smaller than evies!!! our ex en suite!! ha ha!!



but its bigger than the kitchen cupboards!! just!!


----------



## Hunnyx10

aww the rooms look fab


----------



## bugalugs

Eeeevnin all lol,

Yay! congrats Cath & Carol - 27wks!!!!!!! :happydance: 3rd Tri!!! OMG :)

Hiya Mum2b! congrats on your 27wks aswell & welcome! :happydance: hows it going! x

Glad everyone had a fab weekend :) and is doing well :)

Nat those pics are to die for! Aaaaaw! Evie looks so chuffed!!!!! No wonder you are shattered doing all that! (or was that cos of the 'HOUR' ???? Hmmmm? Hmmmm?)
:rofl: 

I've not done much today, just chilled with hubs. He's gone off to work now, poo! 
Don't know what came over me but I've just cleaned all upstairs, everywhere :rofl: 

Corrie is on in a minute (we get it at 7pm over here *rolls eyes* but THANK gawd we get it!!!!!)

So gonna have my dinner, back later! 
:hug:


----------



## Cariad_bach

Wow Nats hun youve done a fantastic job, the rooms both look fantastic. Evie looks very proud of her new room bless her ..
I love that little wooden rocking chair BTW wheres it from?


Hunny id be going mad to hun, Pull the sellers contact details from ebay so you can phone her and ask her for the tracking number etc ;)


Carol im one of those solar powered people......all winter im a lazy grumpy git and as soon as there's a bit of sun to charge my batteries im off lol.
Will your landlord not let you paint and stuff hun? last time we rented the landlord was glad of us redecorating and even paid for the paint as long as the colours wernt to bold etc xxxx

Hi Hayley, sounds like you've had a nice restful day hun ... what time does your OH finish? mine works 4pm till 2 in the morning so he's home most of the day but im on my own all evening ... i actually really like it lol


----------



## Hunnyx10

aww the seller got in contact with me as he was fuming that he/i had paid for next day delivery for saturday, he has now refunded my £30 postage & packaging, aww so sweet of him, and its going to be delivered tomorrow


----------



## Baci

Aww, those rooms are lovely Nat. Evie looks very happy with her bunk beds!

I dont think there's much chance of being able to paint the rooms unfortunately. I guess I can't complain too much as it's a new house and isnt in actual need of decoration, it would just be nice to have a bit of colour in Violet's room and bubs room. We havent even got shelves up or pictures and also we have blinds so we cant even change the curtains.

Glad you're finally getting your delivery tomorrow Hunny.


----------



## Cariad_bach

Glad you got it sorted Hunny ... it goes to show some sellers are nice and genuine and do the right thing :)

Carol thats a pain hun .. the house we rented was old and had been a student let so we pretty much did what we wanted but if like you say its all nice and new then i suppose you can understand the landlord not wanting you to change things.
you could fill the rooms with light projectors that project pretty colours/pattens on to the walls ;)




Well i want a beer :hissy: :hissy:
I hate the stuff normally ... beer/bitter/larger they all taste horrid to me normally (i dont drink alcohol and if i had to it would be sweet wine or smirnoff)
Anyway i really crave the bitter/yeast taste of a beer ... its so odd :(


----------



## happy mum

Its being out in the sun Jue!! it always makes me want a beer or lager!!


----------



## bugalugs

lol I've gone right off beer since I became preggers, I've just wanted pear cider yum! haven't had a drop of alcohol since the end of Sept!!!! OMG!!

Jue my hubs normally works 2days on (08:30-18:30) 2nights(18:30-08.30) then 4days off, but as they have been short staffed he's had to do 3days & 3nights, then only 3days off. Pretty poo!

He's looking forward to his 2wks paternity leave & taking 2wks of his own when bubs is here yay!

It's annoying not being able to decorate eh Carol! I know the feeling, all married quarters have magnolia walls everywhere, if you do paint them you have to paint them back when you move out!


----------



## happy mum

pretty good when its 4 on 4 off though!!! that would be great!! better than 5 on 2 off!! my dh when milking is 5am to 9 am then day job 10 till 5/6pm then like next WE is milking then too . hoping he can take time off but being self employed will have to see how ££££ is doing.


----------



## happy mum

by the way we got 2 eggs from chickens!!!! yipeeee!!! they may start paying their way!!!!, perhaps we won't have them for sunday dinner afterall!!! LOL!!


----------



## Jkelmum

No way can i catch up sorry ...ive escaped to my mums so i can say hi :) at hospital wenesday and then tuesday then scan on wenesday again ...net should be be on friday :d


----------



## kittiekat

Hi serina,

Glad to hear your doing ok at the moment, bet your looking forward to your scan.

I don't normally drink alcohol either Jue but keep fancing a baileys with Ice WTH?

Well on to my last two full weeks at school before I finish and then I only have part time hours left to do at Uni (managed to swap some of my later lectures (may & june) with another lecturer :happydance: so I can hopefully be off from the middle of to end of april for my mat leave....:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Hope everyone has had a good day, the weather has been beautiful over here.


----------



## happy mum

Hi Serina!! good to see you on here!!:hug:, hope you're ok!!

Hi kittekat, i'm wanting baileys too!!

can't sleep, my legs are twitchy and achy, so got up, was also wondering how emz was too!

Got to leave home by 7.30 to get to hosp for 8.15, for GTT so prob won't be on in the am.

see ya'll later XX:hugs:


----------



## bugalugs

Good Luck Nat :hugs: hope it goes well :)


----------



## bugalugs

:hug: Hi Serina :) Hope you are feeling better & bubs is doing well :hugs:


----------



## Baci

Good luck this morning Nat!


----------



## bugalugs

pah, got to stay in today :hissy: got workmen coming round at 1 until 3.30 doing asbestos checks, grrrrrr boooooooo hisssssssss lol.


----------



## Cariad_bach

Hi all ..

Nats the leg thing ... i get that :hissy: i hate it and it drives me mad :hissy:
Been thinking of Emz all night to hope her and Aiden are still doing ok ... hes gorgeous isnt he :cloud9:
Good luck with your GTT today hun :hugs:
(great news about the eggs BTW xx)

Serina nice to see you hun, hope the scan goes well :hugs:

Aww Hayley it doesn't sound like your in for a fun day hun, where do they think theres asbestos?

Good to see you Kat hun, not long now till you finish is it hun :hugs:


----------



## happy mum

Hi girls gosh we're quiet without claire and serina!!

GTT went ok, its just boring waiting for 2hours after the drink to wait for blood test, can ring after11 tomorrow for results, i think i'm fine though!!, just starving now can't seem to fill myself, got pasta on now for me and kids!


----------



## amber20

I am so glad Aidan and Mason are finally here!


----------



## Baci

Hi everyone!

It's quiet on here today! Not been up to much really. Have been feeling so tired today and I can't stop yawning! My right hip has also been sore today and yesterday too.

Weather is lovely and sunny again.


----------



## bugalugs

Evening ladies, it is quiet eh! :rofl:

Well, workman came round, they are checking all the houses on camp, most of them were put up in the 50's ya see. They used to have tanks in the loft that were wrapped in asbestos. When they came to remove them years ago they couldn't get them out so they just smashed them up.
They were checking that no bits were left behind! Luckily the quarter we're in is ok! :dohh:
They came early so it wasn't too bad :)

Me & hubs were tired this afternoon, went for a nap about 1:30 :)
We woke up at 5pm :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: lazy beggers :rofl::rofl:

Hubs has got a course for the next 3days with exams so we won't be up to much this week :) 

Oooh, my MIL sent me a mother to be mothers day card! Aww! 

Gonna go and watch easties, catch you later, hope you are all ok :)

:hug:


----------



## Cariad_bach

Hi all ... just stopping in quickly before i have my tea ...Salad :(

Ive been out side painting all day, god its been hot, ive had shorts and a strappy vest on .. but i was wood staining the front door and kept seeing my reflection in the glass, i look huge :( :(


Anyway fingers crossed for good news from your GTT Nat,

Gosh its quiet without Claire :rofl: (she text to say shes having a great time, and Josh is doing fine and kicking loads etc :) )

Hayley glad the work men came early for you and glad they didn't find anything,
isnt your MIL sweet bless her xxx

Hi Carol, Amber, hope your all ok xxxxx

Cath your really quiet to hun, hope your well xxxxx


----------



## bugalugs

Well I'm off to bed - again :rofl:

I was thinking late last night, dunno if it's already been discussed, but I was wondering where we all go on here after our little ones are born? I don't want to lose touch with any junebugs lol :)

Anyhoo, nanight all, god bless xx

:hug:


----------



## Cariad_bach

bugalugs said:


> Well I'm off to bed - again :rofl:
> 
> I was thinking late last night, dunno if it's already been discussed, but I was wondering where we all go on here after our little ones are born? I don't want to lose touch with any junebugs lol :)
> 
> Anyhoo, nanight all, god bless xx
> 
> :hug:

I dont want to either hun ... i was saying to someone on here not to long ago it would be great if we all stayed in touch with each other,
We could compare notes whilst their babies, 
Tear our hear out together whilst their toddlers,
Show off to each other with the First day at school photos .... you get what i mean lol :hugs:

Nite nite hun xxx


----------



## bugalugs

Morning! :hugs: how's everyone this morning?

Ooh yes Jue, that's a great idea about a stay in touch 'group' for us junebugs, we'll all have to come up with a name :)

What's everyone upto today?

Don't know what I'm doing yet, nothing exciting though :)


----------



## bugalugs

....forgot to say, since bubs had a quiet patch the other week it's like s/he's gone "oooh want me to wriggle dya mum!?" and has been kicking and wriggling like mad :rofl::rofl::rofl: 
kicked hubs hand the other night, it was so funny, but I caught the look on my DH's face, it was lit up like a christmas tree - brought tears to my eyes it did xxx hehe.


----------



## happy mum

:hug:
everyone!!!
be lovely to stay in touch!!!

thats really sweet hayley!!!

did you pass on your mobile??? if still need a text buddy pm me!! XXX

so my official.. GOOD MORNING!!!! :hugs:

off to playworld this am.... a treat for us all, kids love it and i get to plonk myself on a comfy sofa..... bliss.... gonna have lunch there too... :happydance:

be on later!!:hugs:


----------



## Cariad_bach

Morning all ...well the sun is shining already so i best get my act together and do some more wood staining :)

Hayley is great your LO is moving loads and your DH was pleased to feel it bless him, mines not come near the bump when its moving yet ... he thinks its weird and yuck! :gun:

Nats it sounds like your in for a fun morning hun, enjoy lunch :hugs:


Wheres everyone else then ... Cath its been a few days since i last saw you, are you ok?

I had a text from Serina yesterday, shes feeling board and a bit down ... shes back to hospital Friday for a check up and shes hoping she wont be kept in again.


----------



## LM2104

Hi, hope everyone is doing ok.

Its going quick now isnt it... We are 27 weeks today!!

had a dream last night that we told everyone baby was a girl but it turned out to be a boy (which still may happen aarrgghh!) but the best bit was me and OH were on holiday when baby was born and we went to collect him from my nans house when we got back!! random eh?!

Feeling loads of kicks now, which is great but with only 13 weeks left my thoughts keep turning to labour which is scaring me slightly still.

thats all from me, hope everyone has a good day... I've got college this afternoon so going to enjoy the mornings sun!


----------



## Baci

Morning!

Just a quick hello from me as it's toddlergroup time this morning!

Congrats on 27 weeks!


----------



## bugalugs

Hey Carol :) enjoy toddler group :happydance:

Hey Louise (gawd is it Louise? I'm rubbish remembering names :dohh:) it really isn't long to go is it aaaaaaaaagh!!!! 
My thoughts turn to the labour too but I try & tell myself I really want to meet my bubs so it'll be worth it, hey it won't last forever! Hope not anyway :rofl: 
Great dream by the way :rofl: ace if it was like that, just pick baby up from grandma's :rofl: :)
Have a nice day at college :)

Your storming through that painting Jue :) Hope the weather stays nice!
I spose it is a bit of a strange feeling for OH to feel a wriggly bubs hehe!

Playworld sounds fantastic Nat! I can't wait to go to places like that! :)
I'll pass on my mobile x

Yeah, where is Cath???? Glad Serina's doing better :hugs:

Hope everyone's doing great :hugs:

Catch you all later :)


----------



## happy mum

congrats on 27weeks!!!

thanks Hayley just text you mine!!

so yipeeeeee!!!! i passed my GTT!!! bring on the chocolate!!!!!

playworld was great both kids had a ball!! and i had a good chat with my friends, great well woth the money!! although evie a mare now crying... tired!! needs asleep really!


----------



## kittiekat

Hi all,

Just a quick one from me. Ended up at labour ward yesterday as bubs didn't move from 6am and by 4pm I was very worried. Needless to say, got there and they couldn't find heartbeat at first!!! I was starting to panic and then Isabel let out a huge kick and knocked the doppler off my belly lol :happydance:

Anyway, last night had a horrible night and woke up full of a cold so took the day off work and just rested. Bubs has been kicking away all day lol :blush:


----------



## happy mum

kittiekat said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just a quick one from me. Ended up at labour ward yesterday as bubs didn't move from 6am and by 4pm I was very worried. Needless to say, got there and they couldn't find heartbeat at first!!! I was starting to panic and then Isabel let out a huge kick and knocked the doppler off my belly lol :happydance:
> 
> Anyway, last night had a horrible night and woke up full of a cold so took the day off work and just rested. Bubs has been kicking away all day lol :blush:

little monkey playing hide and seek!! Glad all ok now!!:hugs:


----------



## bugalugs

OMG Kat! Bet you were worried sick! :hugs: I'm so glad that everything is ok with you & bubs ok! Rest up, flu's awful! Plenty of fluids! Keep warm! :hugs:

Playworld sounds ace Nat :) Bet Evie & Dylan are pooped! :) ooh where's Evie's ticker gone?
Yay! for passing GTT test! Just right timing for Easter :rofl::rofl:
mmmm, made me want choc now!
What times your scan tomorrow?


----------



## kittiekat

Thats what I was thinking last night girls!! Cheeky thing just wanted to show me who is boss already :rofl::rofl: In other words, I will move when I am good and ready to :rofl::rofl:

Congrats on the GTT result nats, I have mine in 19 days :dohh: Not looking forward to it as they sound horrible the more I read about them :cry:

Feeling a little better at the moment, DH is going to get me a curry for tea to help me breathe lol :rofl: Will have to go back to work tomorrow though as I only have another 9 days to do :happydance::happydance:


----------



## happy mum

kittiekat said:


> Thats what I was thinking last night girls!! Cheeky thing just wanted to show me who is boss already :rofl::rofl: In other words, I will move when I am good and ready to :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Congrats on the GTT result nats, I have mine in 19 days :dohh: Not looking forward to it as they sound horrible the more I read about them :cry:
> 
> Feeling a little better at the moment, DH is going to get me a curry for tea to help me breathe lol :rofl: Will have to go back to work tomorrow though as I only have another 9 days to do :happydance::happydance:

Thanks.... GTT isn't bad at all its just boring!!! and you are starving!!!, i couldn't eat or drink anything other than water from 10pm although i didn't from 7pm, then got to hosp at 8.15am blood test at 8.30, given sugary orange drink, then left to wait 2 hours, still no food or drink, then called in for another blood test. no big deal really, then off home to stuff your face!!!:rofl:
don't think its anything terrible, its just boring waiting when all you can think about is food!!
good luck!!:hugs:


----------



## Cariad_bach

Leanne happy 27 weeks hun :happydance: hormone induced dreams are great arnt they, im beck to dreaming about cats lol.
Dont worry about labour hun, like alot of things its never as bad as you think its going to be :hugs:


Nats its fantastic news about your GTT, im so pleased for you hun :happydance: what a week it is for you ... the scan tomorrow and you can see your gorgeous princess again :cloud9:


Kat ... Isabel's giving you the run around already bless her .. you must have been so worried hun, you should have text me, not that there's much i could do other than send hugs :hugs:
Enjoy your Curry, glad alls well hun and good luck for your GTT


Hayley yer were getting there, were on to staining all the fences now but thats a hell of a job and will take weeks!
Hope your having a good day hun xxx


Carol how was toddler group hun? xxx


Caths messaged me on Facebook to say she had know Internet at home at the mo and that she can only get online via her work laptop that wont let her get on to BnB but she should be back by weekend :)


Serinas hospital appointment went really well :happydance: the Chest specilest doesn't need to see her again for 4 weeks which is great news :happydance:


----------



## tricky nicky

im due 17th june and wouldnt mind a few bump buddies!!!!
i know its a bit late in the day but ive not seen this part of the forum before
i live nr manchester :)


----------



## kittiekat

Hi Nicky and welcome hun,

I live near to Oldham and was born and bred in Ashton! Do you know what your having or are you on team yellow hun?


----------



## happy mum

Hi Nicky!! welcome XX


Hayley still got my evie ticker i just updated her to going up to 4...ahhh not that i want to believe that, she still 2 to me!! only starting to accept 3, shes my baby girl....:hissy:

Jue your so good. think i'm still pooped from doing evie room!!! does feel good though to achieve something!

keep getting period like cramps, getting me a bit worried not had this before, hoping i'm experiencing braxton hicks???? but it feels like the start of dylan labour without the waters breaking...:hissy: oooo i really hope not, just told dh he has to get kids to bed i'm resting!!! its too soon for all that!! glad i have a scan and consultant appointment tomorrow!!

Great news from Serina!!!

did see Cath on FB she sounds really busy!!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Hiya Nicky hun and welcome to the buddies thread :hugs:

Nats take it easy hun ... maybe youve been doing to much, with all the redecorating and stress over your GTT and BP ect it may have brought on your BH's (which is hopefully what they are)
Saying that hun it could be old age :muaha: ive got more cramps and pains this time than ever before :dohh: 
Hope everything goes well at the scan hun ... its not till the Arvo is it? will you text me hun and let me know how you get on please .... im at the MW tomorow myself (just normal appointment, ive not seen her since before Christmas) so i dont know when i will get online.
Sending hugs hun xxxx


----------



## happy mum

Thanks Jue, went to bed at 9pm, but now i've woken and can't sleep, think like you said i'm old and uncomfy!!:rofl:

Good luck at your MW appointment this am!! text me how you get on too!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## esther

Hi ladies!!! I'm so slack I have never looked in this thread and I have been missing out??? Is it too late to let another June bug in??


----------



## applegirl

Hello beautiful June Bugs!! Just dropping in with a quick hello. I love the image of Jue staining wood in shorts and a vest top!! It is not that hot girl!! :rofl: just your lovely belly keeping you warm - and I'll bet you looked beautiful. 

Glad to hear that everyone is well - and really into the home stretch now! :yipee:
Kat - glad to hear that Isabel gave a huge kick when really needed. Hope your cold calms down and that you enjoy a day off with your active little bump. 

Big :hug: to all the June bugs.


----------



## Hunnyx10

welcome to all our new bugs

well dishwasher arrived and it leaked water out of the door, so they gave me all my money back lol..i have now ordered a new one instead and awaiting its delivery...ebay can be so frustrating but in all i still love it lol

hope everyone is well check back later


----------



## bugalugs

Hey ladies, hey newbies & welcome :hugs::hugs:

I get a bit crampy too, mines def old age :rofl::rofl: MW said it's all the stretching going on still & to take it easy.
Pah! got too much to do!!! ;)

Well MIL & FIL have booked their flights, coming out on 14th July :) They are going to stay with us, so I'm getting the guest room ready :rofl: I know I know it's ages yet :rofl:

Good luck with your scan today Nat :hugs: exciting!!
Good luck with MW Jue! :hugs:

Hope everyone has a nice day :) speak tya later!

:hug:


----------



## Baci

Morning everyone! :wave:

I've just been phoning around a few preschools this morning to get some application forms for Violet. Was talking to one of the mum's at toddlergroup yesterday who said I've left it a bit late and better get Violet's name down quick as they have long waiting lists. One preschool even said some people put their childs name down at birth so I asked her to send me 2 application forms! :rofl:

Other than that I havent been doing much really. I've also been feeling crampy and sore lately and really dont feel up to doing much (certainly no house painting or decorating!) so as the weather has been nice Violet has been playing out in the garden.

Good luck with your scan today Nat! 
And good luck at the MW Jue!


----------



## bugalugs

Ooh bloomin eck Carol I didn't know that about putting your childs name down so soon for pre-school! 
I suppose I better get gend up eh, I aint got a clue :rofl::rofl:


----------



## bugalugs

oh bum, it's started raining. Winds picking up again:rain:


----------



## Baci

bugalugs said:


> Ooh bloomin eck Carol I didn't know that about putting your childs name down so soon for pre-school!
> I suppose I better get gend up eh, I aint got a clue :rofl::rofl:

That's what I thought. Violet is still a year away from preschool really (unless I can actually get her a part time place in 6 months time!). Oh well, I'll get bub's name down as soon as he's born I think!

And I guess after that there's schools to think about for Violet too! Argh!


----------



## bugalugs

Aaaagh!!! Gawd I'm gonna be rubbish, I don't even know when schools break up for holidays etc! :rofl::rofl: aw well I'm sure I'll find out :rofl:

Me n hubs'll have to get our bubs name down at the pre-school when we move back to uk in Sept! By then we'll know bubs name & where we're living :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Jkelmum

Hi all 
missed you all loads 
back with net now :)
Feelin a bit more happy with stuff will try and catch up soon i feel kinda out of place with this forum lol


----------



## bugalugs

Yay! Great to see you back Serina :happydance::hugs: So glad you and bubs are doing ok :) xxx


----------



## tricky nicky

im on team blue and he will be called alfie!!!!
got my 28 week app next tues and think im being referred to physio, ive been signed off work with really bad ligament pains, its like a bad stitch you get after running!!!!!
bugalugs where are you based in cyprus??i love the place ive been 3 times and never get tired of going


----------



## mrsholmes

hiya! im back! 

haven't been able to log on, had a bit of a nightmare sunday.. lost internet connection long story! thought I would have loads of pages to catch up on but its been quiet!

ive read through, glad everyone is ok! 

I didnt even think of when we give birth..........cant we just keep this thread!?! i could change the name!? 

off now till tuesday so can spend all my time on here again:rofl: work is busy as its end of year and ive got all the performance apprisals due in by the end of march..........they take around 3 hours each to do and Ive got 14 staff..........im getting really bored of them:hissy:

also they have valued my house and its now worth only 100k gutted! 

xxx


----------



## Cariad_bach

applegirl said:


> Hello beautiful June Bugs!! Just dropping in with a quick hello. I love the image of Jue staining wood in shorts and a vest top!! It is not that hot girl!! :rofl: just your lovely belly keeping you warm - and I'll bet you looked beautiful.
> 
> Glad to hear that everyone is well - and really into the home stretch now! :yipee:
> Kat - glad to hear that Isabel gave a huge kick when really needed. Hope your cold calms down and that you enjoy a day off with your active little bump.
> 
> Big :hug: to all the June bugs.

Thanks hun, you are lovely :hugs: its been so hot today ive got Sunburn :shock:
How are you hun?

Lol Hayley you sound just like me ... my mums comming to me for Easter and thats half the reason im killing myself trying to get my house looking nice :rofl:

Carol its a nightmare isnt it, we have to put our LO's name down before he's 1 to get him into the school my others go to because its a very good school!
(out preschool/nursery and school are the same here)


Serina its great to see you back with us hun :hugs: glad alls going well.


Nicky Alfie is a great name .... sorry to hear you've been having so much pain hun xxxx


Hi Esther hun, nice to see you on this thread at last :hugs:

Hunny your dishwasher was cursed i think hun, hope you have better luck next time xxx

Well alls well with me according to the MW, she took bloods etc and messured bump (exactally 28 cm)
I got my healthy eating form to :happydance:

Shes going to come and see me in 3 weeks to sort the Home birth paperwork out :happydance:

Only thing is she said i have to watch my varicose veins :saywhat: :hissy: :hissy:
How old does she think i am 30 or 80 .... there just little red marks on my ankles :cry:


Well glad everyones having a good day .. missing Claire and Cath tho :(


----------



## mrsholmes

thanks Jue:hugs: thats mad uve got sunburn! I saw ppl in dresses and flipflops todayshoppin around swansea!
ive got really bad v veins and im only 27!
Im putting the LO name down for pre-school as I want her to go to a nice one the one by me is rough............still no name! :rofl:

hey Nicky and Esther!

had my 28 wk app last night all ok xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

:happydance: Yay Cath your back with us :hugs:
You must have posted as i was writing my post lol, it takes me ages sometimes!
Glad your appointment went well hun, hows the SPD?
Its a nightmare about your house hun, what were you expecting? my next door but 1 neighbour wants to sell hers this month and shes dreading the valuation report :(


----------



## mrsholmes

107 what we bought it for, we will have to look else where thats all or stay where we are.

spd is ok ish the pain is in the pelvis now rather than travelling down the leg which im coping ok with

I dont know where u get your energy from Jue all that painting! im too lazy to do the dishes!


----------



## lilmomof3

hey ladies, hows everyone, well i got a great laugh for all of you on my exspense, lol..
heres what happend 2 days ago i woke up felt great, and i mean great so the nesting got the best of me so i started to clean for about 2 1/2 hours our so well finaly decided time to sit down this was at 3pm well when i sat down all a sudden i got a kick realy realy low in my vagina i was like holy cow why is he in there so pg brain got the best of me and i decided well why not run to the bathroom and do a fast check just to make sure cuz i realy thought there was a body part right in my (woo woo).. now granted i had no pain i felt great just wanted to make sure so i checked up there with one finger kinda like you would check your cervix and holy cow i felt a body part moving around ( it was not out i felt it threw the skin you have inside sorry way tmi.) i have no bleeding pain nothing well i freaked out called hubby and told him i feel a body part realy realy low he said dont freak out hes prb just low thats all well me not thinking i called the doc and asked the nurse i was like ok please i hope you dont think this is a stupid ? i have for you but im not in any pain at all iv been cleaning for hours i feel great but i sat down and felt the baby part very very low and im only 27 weeks and its not out of me im not in labor i have no contractions i just wanted to know should baby be this low ( wow at this point i felt like a moron ) well the doc said since im so tiny of a person he dont have a lot of room in me so he plays where he wants to and as long as im not bleeding contracting our my water hasnt broke dont worry ok well i felt ok about that , well then they called and asked do you wanna just come up we can just do a fast check i explained to the nurse the day i had my twins i felt there feet realy realy low and sure enough i had them that night, well she said for my reasurance come to labor and delviery the doc will just take a peek at me , and it wont take long so i went up literly was laughing at myself thinking ok iv gone mad at this point i know im ok infact this is the best iv felt literly my whole pg . so i get there the nurse was awsome checked me for contractions which i new i was not having and doc came in i told her i was so sorry for bothering them that i felt great just wanted to make sure it was normal for him to be so low, she checked and told me my cervix is complty closed long and my uteruse is dropping which is normal . wow now i know im crazy hehe so then the nurse asked the doc to please just use the ultra sound machine and just let helen know what body part is down there and what way the baby was laying this way i had reasurance he was not falling out of me. lol so she checked come to find out hes in total breech postition and has his back to my belly button head in my left hip and butt in my right hip and legs on my pelvic bone and his little hands and fingers by my cervix wow i seriosly felt like a moron , least they understood but im sure when i left they got a good laugh out of me .. hehe and cool thing i got to get a look at him unfortanatly he was facing my back so i didnt get to see his little face but he sure showed me his little butt. lol so we leave the hospital and then he decides hes going to turn around in the car and make a escape facing up finaly he got away from being so low. wow i know im sure some of you are laughing its ok i laughed to she said im carring the baby very low and all is normal . i had to tell you ladies about what happend it was the funniest thing well least i know now what to look for and what i shouldnt have to worry about when i sat down i felt bad and told myself omg im sitting on him.. hehe wow pg brain realy is getting to me least my pain level has been great this last week i feel awsome. so any way ladies hope this gave you a good giggle i sure did

holy cow i just relised im 28 weeks today, yippeee


----------



## bugalugs

:rofl::rofl: lilmom :rofl::rofl: congrats for 28wks :hugs:


----------



## bugalugs

tricky nicky said:


> im on team blue and he will be called alfie!!!!
> got my 28 week app next tues and think im being referred to physio, ive been signed off work with really bad ligament pains, its like a bad stitch you get after running!!!!!
> bugalugs where are you based in cyprus??i love the place ive been 3 times and never get tired of going

Hi Nicky :) We are based in Episkopi, about 30mins from Paphos. Do you know it? We love it too, been here nearly 3yrs now, move back to the Uk in Sept.

Good Luck for your 28wk appt! :hugs:


----------



## bugalugs

*yawn, stretch* morning all :)

Well I ordered a few bits off ebay, just so I've got something to wear when the hot weather hits!
I got a 'moda' mothercare 'gypsy' type skirt, really nice but it's huge! It's a 14thought it would be ok! :hissy:
Got a pair of vertbaudet denim shorts size 16 - too bloomin small round my thunder thighs!! :hissy::hissy: 
Hopefully bump will 'grow' into the skirt! As for the shorts, don't know what to do about those.
So annoying!
As for the vest tops! don't get me started.... :rofl::rofl::rofl:

:hugs:glad your MW appt went well Jue:hugs:cheeky MW!!!! ask to see her bloomin legs next time:rofl:cheeky mare!!:rofl:


----------



## happy mum

:hug: morning girls!!!

glad mw went well JueX

morning Hayley, can you send the shorts back??, i'm planning on chopping my mat jeans if it gets hot here, well one pair just in case iy gets cold again... you know how it is in the uk!!

Cath what a pain your house is worth less, i dread to think what ours is, i'm not gonna find out!!! stick my head in the sand!!

good you got a refund hunney!!!

hope everyone ok?? sorry if not got everyone...:hugs:

so scan went well baby still just 1/1 1/2 weeks ahead so not too bad, weighs aprox 3lb 1oz. head down and quite low . this may be why uncomfy. she too swabs as i had infecion showing in wee and protein, said may be why i feel crampy and uncomfy. went to bed last night at 7.15am so knackered. only woke up twice so not too bad!

next scan 30th April.


----------



## mrsholmes

morning all!

glad your scan went well Nat I was knackered last night as well but wasn't sensible like u stayed up till 11 then was really uncomfty all night. wish we didnt find out now but want a lower interest rate...........but thats tuff now!

Hi Helen ! x

Not sure what im going to do about summer clothes, I have problems with jeans fitting at the best of times as my hips are alot bigger than me top half and ive got chunky legs!

Are you having trouble finding vests hayley? a girl in work with me give me 3 maternity vests yesterday and they are lush very long and totoally cover the bump and the straps are thin! they are from H AND M so will be going in a couple of weeks to get a load, the closest one for me is cardiff which is about 50 mins away but its desperate times! If thats what your looking for i dont mind picking some up for u and posting them

Jue what u up to today? 

im having a sort out of old clothes etc which i had to clear from the nursery...then going for coffee down the beach with my friend and her baby.

BTW- im having a pain low down under my bump in the groin area? any ideas is it just growing pains? I know your not all midwifes:rofl:


----------



## Cariad_bach

Morning all ...

...ive got 5 mins before i rush off to start ..........painting :dohh: again lol.
Cath i dont have the energy for dishes etc, but i have to admit i love painting things lol.
Sounds like you in for a nice relaxing day hun, enjoy xxx
(BTW i get pains there alot and i assume its just growing pains/bump being low and bouncing on stuff etc ... what kind of pain is it hun?)


Glad all went well at the scan Nats hun, do you have a piccie to show us? im glad shes not to big bless her, hope they sort the infection out xxx

Helen sorry to laugh but thats hysterical :rofl: congrats on 28 week BTW :hugs:

Hayley for shorts ive dont like Nats is going to do ... cut off some of my Maturnity jeans :rofl:
I know now i cant resell them or anything butit seems the easiest thing to do at the time lol .... as for tops i struggle, im still wearing normal tops at the mo but there tight and rise up over my bump every 5 mins :blush:

Well lucky Claire picked a fantastic week to go away didnt she, hope shes having a great time xxx


----------



## Jkelmum

Morning all ...Hope all is good ....tops i got mine of a girl on here called lou shes lovely ....i think there was 7 and i paid 15pound includin delivery ...i only have 1 pair of jeans as cant find any comfy ones i have some trousers that bury me ! 
Cant wait for my scan wenesday to measure how bubs is growin and how short my cervix is and my water levels ...i am sure my water will be low as i am wet all day ...think its a slow leak sounds bad but hopin for things to have slightly changed so they give me the steroids then maybe i will relax my fear is that i will go bk into labour and things will happen too fast for steroid injections


----------



## happy mum

oo hope your scan goes well serina!!
i was worried yest as had cramps and feeling wet, they said waters are fine, i may just be struggling with bladder.... embarrassing... but i have a prolapse so i've done well to get this far and not leak!. checked my cervix and its closed.
it must be such a worry!! hope you get good news and some steroids to make sure!! good luck for wed!!


----------



## mrsholmes

:hugs:serina nice to see u again.

Jue its like a long ache but painfull.......i think the baby maybe sitting around that area im just a worry pot!


----------



## Jkelmum

Nat last checked my cervix was soft partly efaced and 2~3cm and still no steroids !! they have said any change wenesday and steroid will be given so i want some change just to put my mind at rest ...It maybe pee but it doesnt smell and i leak more out upon standin ect i leaked for 2 wks with ethan before i had him it was my hind waters


----------



## Baci

Morning everyone!

Well, the playdough has been out already this morning. Have to stay in today as waiting for a delivery from the ELC - a sand and water table for Violet. Still havent made my mind up about the slide/climber yet. 

Glad to see you back Serina! I hope they give you the steriods to put your mind at rest.

Glad your scan went well Nat. And your midwife appointment Jue! 

Cath I'm jealous. I wish I had a beach nearby! Nearest one is in Kent which is probably an hours + drive away.

I havent given much thought to summer maternity clothes yet. I only have a couple of pairs of maternity jeans and some black trousers and nearly all my tops are long sleeved (I think I have 2 short sleeved). Sounds like I might have to head to is H&M to pick up some vests/summer tops.


----------



## bugalugs

Hey ladies, just a quick visit! Hubs is doing lunch then we're off to see friends at 3, it's 2 already yikes!

I'll catch up properly when I get back :hugs::hugs:

See you in a bit :hugs::hugs:


----------



## meldmac

Moan warning!

Uggg...I've been off work 3 days with a stinking cold and I don't seem to be getting better. I feel so guilty about missing so much work because we are so short staffed and so busy right now :/ I just feel horrible right now though. If I'm feeling better by tomorrow or Sunday I may go in on the weekend to try and catch up on stuff. I have a Dr's appointment today so at least I can get a note from her. I really hate being sick. I've had hardly any sleep for 3 nights now with a cough and just have no energy at all. 

Feeling a bit low on top of everything, just feel like no one seems to care right now. I'm not usually like this at all but for some reason it's really bothering me. Blah.

Sorry for the moan ladies just had to get it all out.

Serina glad to see you're back and hope everything goes well. 

Hope everyone else is doing great. My heads in a fog right now can't seem to keep up much with everything.

Mel


----------



## Baci

I hope you feel better soon Mel :hugs: It's horrible having a cold.

Well, Violets sand/water table arrived and she's currently getting soaked in the garden. Good job it isn't too cold. I might have to buy her some waterproofs at this rate!

Here is a little piccy...
 



Attached Files:







sandpit.jpg
File size: 52.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mrsholmes

Carol- shes lush! how cute! 

Mel hope u feel better soon xx

beach was lush, stopped for coffee as well. my friend makes having a baby so easy lol! 

whats everyone up to tonight? im bored already...oh is on the ps3 so no tv for me!


----------



## Jkelmum

Aww bless her she looks like shes havin fun x


----------



## Baci

Yeah, she certainly had fun. Had to coax her inside a while ago as it was starting to get cold and the sleeves of her top were soaked!

Going to try and buy some sand tomorrow. ELC dont sell the sand online, only in their shop so I couldnt order any to be delivered. :dohh:

Is anyone doing anything nice this weekend?


----------



## mrsholmes

nothing, painting prob! maybe lunch out with the girls tom but see how I feel spd is coming back.........RAH!


----------



## Jkelmum

:cry: Ok now i am a complete mess poor natasha :cry: to loose a baby at term is horrible :cry: Sat here sobbin and all my hubby can say is i dont see why u go on that forum when u get so upset :hissy:


----------



## mrsholmes

ive just seen it serina:hugs:, cant believe it:hugs:. I had to leave the room cos if he saw I was upset he'd say the same as your oh.

can I ask would u know if u had a placental abruption?


----------



## Cariad_bach

Hi all,
Not seen the post Serina because i come to this thread first .. will look in a mo but im gutted at the thought of it.

Cath your not a worry pot hun, i think the worst thing anyone can do is ignore pains and cramps, there probably normal but take it easy this weekend wont you xx

Carol bless her Violet looks like she loves it ... how stupid is it not to sell the sand online tho:roll:

Mel massive hugs hun, hope your feeling better soon xxx

Hayley hope you've had a good day hun xx

Ive got Chloe off to bed at last ... she woke up this morning screaming in fear because she needed the loo and couldn't move :shock: shed slept funny on her neck (we think because it was fine yesterday) and shes been in pain with it off and on all day, it got a bit better by this arvo but she was scared to go to bed bless her!
Im shattered and my backs going to brake, god i hate fences right now, OH is home all day tomorow so hopefully between the 2 of us we can finish it.



Whats everyone up to for Mothers day?
Anyone takeing there mums out or being taken out by there kiddies?
Who getting presents of there bump?


----------



## mrsholmes

my mother said she was going to get something for the bump but I thought it could be bad luck! prob going to get my mum a handbag as its not something she would buy herself. 


glad chole is ok Jue! love her! 
does your oh sort mothers day out for u Jue/serina/carol?

whens claire back?


----------



## Jkelmum

Cath with placenta abruption u would normally know as you would bleed loads and loads my sil had it pouring from her ....BUT there was a girl on here who had a internal one and they only knew sumthing was wrong due to reduced fetal movements within ten mins of bein monitored her baby was born healthy by c-section 7 wks early .....its just awful the things that can go wrong :hugs:


----------



## Jkelmum

I am takin my mum out to pub across road just dont tell my consulant who thinks i have to stay in bed 24/7 i wil only be out a few hrs and i have cabin fever lol


----------



## happy mum

Carol Violet look gorgeous with her new kit.... stupid them not selling sand on line, those bags are tiny they can't weigh that much...

Serina great to see you back again!!:hugs:, make sure you take it easy though!!!

Hi Jue hope you're not doing too much either!!! remember you are 7 months pg!!!:hugs: hows yur chloe now??

Cath, hows you??? its very scary thinking about probs with baby, we all just want a healthy baby, after those cramps on wed/thur i got really worried its just too early now...... but i think we just have to take heed and go get all our niggles checked out!

i've got to stay on weekly mw checks, which at first i think booooo, but then having read scarey stories i'm quite glad to get to hear baby everyweek.

well hope everyone has alovely weekend, we're off swimming this am and our usual sat carvery special....... then i'm supposed to be out on a girls night out, not sure if got energy up half the night again, awake from 2.45am so anoying! but then maybe its cos i go to bed too early, and if i go late maybe i'll sleep till 5am..... cor you neer know!! i'm gonna be one of the few people that sleep better with a new born!!:rofl:


----------



## mrsholmes

morning!

Nat im not sure i could cope with a night out............:rofl:

im off out for the day getting mothers day presents and lunch again with the girls:blush:! also getting some purple paint for the nursery!

see u all later:hugs:


----------



## tricky nicky

oh my i cant keep up with this thread :)
im off out to manchester shopping and lunching with a friend, then going to spend the day with mum tomoz.:)


----------



## bugalugs

Afternoon all :)

Hey Cath it's really nice of you to offer to pick up some tops for me:) I was chatting to my sister & she said she'd post a few over to stop me moaning :rofl::happydance:thanks very much though love! :hugs::hugs:

Aaw Carol:) Violet is a sweetie! She looks happy as larry with her new sand/play pit/stand thingy lol. I agree it's a bit daft the shop don't deliver sand! :dohh:

Corr Jue sounds like the fourth road bridge your fence :rofl: it's good the weather has held out for you! :) 

Hey Nat, dunno where you've got the energy for a night out :rofl: 
Bloomin annoying waking up in the night, it happens to me alot too :rofl: think I will just slip right into sleepless nights malarky :rofl:

How's everyone else? I always miss people out:blush:not on purpose:hugs:

I don't read the miscarry/baby loss threads :cry: I just know what I'm like & it would really worry me:cry:it is extremely sad for those ladies:hugs::hugs:

I'm ok, bubs is kicking regularly now, and got my next MW appt in April. 
Not doing anything for mothers day tomorrow :( as our mums are in UK, we'll ring them ofcourse & we sent cards & pressies:)

Hubs is off this weekend! Yay makes a change, it's been months since he has a weekend off. So we are doing jobs around the house, ready for inlaws in July :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Probably just chill out again tomorrow:)

Ooooh had Indian takeaway last night! It was bloomin gorgeous!! Stuffed we were:rofl::rofl::rofl:

catch ya'll later lol
:hug:


----------



## bugalugs

yahoooo!!!! just noticed I'm in double figures:) Yeeeeeeeehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!


----------



## Hunnyx10

congrats on the double figures..

im in 3rd tri tomorrow yay with only 11 weeks left on wednesday yay when im booked for my induction/c sec

have a great weekend


----------



## ClaireyF

well, im back :D the weather was gorgeous the whole time and i have got a bit of colour too!! I have just read the 12pages and forgotton it all again!

Nats, Evies room looks lovely!

Welcome to all the new joiners too!

Serina, nice to see you back on here

Jue, have you finished the painting now?

Carol, Violet looks sweet on the piccie

Hunny, glad you've sorted out the dishwasher - ebay is great when everything goes right!

Cath, glad SPD is a bit better ( did i read that or dream it?)

Hayley, shame about the rain for you :dohh:

erm...who have i left out? Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Yay hun your back .. did you have a nice time? the weathers been great hasn't it. Hows Josh doing hun? wow your 29 weeks now :happydance: getting there now hun xxx

not read the other posts yet so im off for a look now ;) xxx


----------



## happy mum

Hi and BYe girls.... just a quick catch up before i go and sort myself out for night out.... soooo knackered, but keep thinking if i don't make the effort not sure when i'll get out again.....
been out all day swimming, lunch, quotes with dh for jobs then delivered pressies to mum and mum in law!!, cor do i get my break tomorrow????
xxxx


----------



## Cariad_bach

....and im back lol!

Hayley congrats on double figures hun :dance: hope your OH is enjoying his weekend off .. dont work him to hard lol :rofl:

Nats the weekly MW checks will at least give you the reassurance that everything's fine hun :hugs: enjoy your carvery and your night out hun xx

Cath dont forget those before and after pics of the nursery hun ;)

Hunny not long now is there hun xx

Nicky your not meant to stay off this thread .. its a addiction now, you get trapped with us and if you don't post for a few days we all panic lol xx



Well Choles better thankfully ... we've been painting all day and weve finally finishes the front fence :yipee:
Just got the Back fence (much bigger than the front) 3 sheds, the Wendy house, the wendyhouse decking, the patio table and 5 wooden benches to stain now :shock:
Think we will be having a brake from it next week tho because its given the weather going bad again :(


----------



## ClaireyF

Jue, we had a lovely time, weather was gorgeous! Josh has done loads of kicking and been sat under my ribs most of the time, that is sooo uncomfy!! we did loads of walking on the beach and in the forests. i'm tired of people telling me that i don't look pregnant or my bump is small though. i have started to get horrible stretch marks on my hips, DH says they look like they should glow in the dark because they seem to be a whiite colour...

Nats, have a nice time out tonight and i hope you get a rest tomorrow and spoilt rotten! xx


----------



## kittiekat

Hi all,

Welcome back Claire, glad you had a lovely time hun.

Just got a quick question for anyone who has suffered or is suffering from SPD. Can the pain be in the groin area? Since yesterday I have been having difficulty walking as I feel lots of pressure low down but I also feel like I have been kicked in the groin area (or had a very heavy bed session lol). I have had a few pains over the last couple of weeks on doing lots of walking or turning over in bed but this weekend has been really sore. Just wondering if it could be SPD or whether I have just pulled a muscle down there........

Anyway, hope everyone is doing ok.......

Congrats on double figures Hayley feels great doesn't it!!!


----------



## ClaireyF

thanks kittikat, i don't know what SPD feels like but i've had lots of pressure low down too, i just assume its my belly trying to stretch.. and baby getting heavier, each morning that i get up my bump aches, i try to prop it up a bit in bed but move in the night. Hopefully Cath and Hayley can tell you what it feels like.

Just done a bump piccie in 3rd tri :D xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Aww Claire hun your bumps grown loads, you need to wear tighter tops because you definitely look pregnant to me hun :hugs:
Glad you had a good time xxx

Kat i cant help with SPD because luckily ive never had it ... i get loads of cramps/pains etc but nothing that makes it hard for me to walk :hugs:


----------



## Jkelmum

:( It was katie,s birthday tuesday and as i was feelin ok we went to astrabound a massive play area and i am so mad at both my sil who i invited to join us they both turned up with kids and left :grr: So me who is on bed rest had my 3 katies friend my sil 1 and my other sil 3 so 8 kids in total for 2 hrs i was not happy i thought they would stay have a coffee and a chat i am shatterd peed off and going for a long soak with a glass of rose wine and lemonade mainly lemonade ! but i can pretend ....on top of that i swear i am leakin it feels like sumat is dribberlin out of me but my pants are never too wet and dont smell she as moved loads so not too worried cant wait for wenesday for my scan although if i feel as wet as i do tday tomorrow think i will be off to get checked


----------



## bugalugs

evening:)

just had a nice bath aaah:)

Yay Claire glad you and hubs had a great holiday & the weather was lovely for you! Nice to see you back though it's been dead quiet on here without you :rofl:

Bloomin eck Jue, well done for all your painting! Hope you get it all done before your mum visits at easter! :)

Yay Hunny! not long to go now love! :)

Hey Kat, I get SPD quite bad & have been getting it on & off now for about 4yrs or so (weird as this is my 1st bubs) anyway I digress! as usual! I can't say that I have ever had pain in the groin area, I get it right in the hip joint usually on the RHS. It can make walking very painful though! Mention it to your midwife love :hugs:

Yep Nicky, that's it now:) you can't miss a day or we will all worry where you are:rofl:hehe:hugs:

Hope you have a great night out Nats, and you get spoiled rotten tomorrow!

oooh Serina mmm I'd be fuming if it was me, but try to take it easy love, you must take care of yourself. They should have helped you, knowing you are sposed to be on bed rest:hugs::hugs:

can't remember anything else:rofl:gonna drink my tea now - without any biscuits or chocolate or nuffink!!!!! not impressed!!!!!

nanight all xxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ClaireyF

:hugs: serina, i'd be fuming too!! how inconsiderate of them!! hope you enjoy your bath and wine :D hopefully wednesday will come round nice and fast! xx

Jue, i think i will have to get some v tight fitting tops just to show off a bit! my bumo was more noticeable on hols when i has tight top on. xx


----------



## tricky nicky

well im back from manchester with aching feet and ligaments!!!!:hissy:
had a gorgio lunch in slug and lettuce(full as a pig!!!):toothpick:
but i didnt buy a thing will have to make up for that tomorrow!!!
ive found out how to keep up with the chat in this thread so wont miss anything now, but it goes so fast:yipee:


----------



## lilmomof3

TMI ALERT , 
hey ladies sorry but i have to ask , last night i was looking in the mirro at my back end well i noticed what to me looked like a huge bruise on the very bottom of my butt on the very top of my thy (leg) kind of towards my vagina area well i asked hubby to come look and tell me if it was a bruise he looked and told me no its a vein that had burst its a big vein like a vericose vein well ladies never in my life have i had this problem is this somthing i should worry about its not little at all its very big and is swollen up like a large bruise i didnt hurt myself in any way and im also been getting realy bad pain in my eyes litterly not like a headake but like someone is taking a needle to my eye its not all the time and my legs feel swollen and pain full is anyone else dealing with this i got very scared last night i dont even know when the vein burst i just noticed it last night i do have a doctor apt this monday im going to ask i just wanted to know have any of you other ladies had this ? thanks ladies


----------



## Jkelmum

Vains like this can be normal in pregnancy hun but plz get it checked anyhow xxx


----------



## lilmomof3

thank you soo much i got realy worried i def will get it checked out i just have never had one . thank you hun hope all of you ladies are doing good


----------



## happy mum

RIP JADE!!:cry:
just heard... thats so sad.

hope all o k..

had a great night stayed out till 1am!!!!... swollen ankles and feet now!!

HAPPY MOTHERS DAY GIRLS!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Jkelmum

Nat omg how did u manage that when ive gone out i have been home by 11 and feel dead ...glad u had good night

Ethan is a brat !!! Been up since 12:20am gave up at 5 and came down stairs so much for lay in lol


----------



## ClaireyF

happy mothers day everyone, i can't wait until next year!!

I haven't heard the news yet but RIP Jade, its so sad because shes so young and her poor little boys :( 

Whats everyone upto today?
xx


----------



## bugalugs

Morning girls:hugs:

Happy Mothers Day to all us Junebugs:hugs::hugs:hope you all get spoiled today:):)

I would have got breaky in bed but I got up cos I got cramp in my calves:dohh::dohh:hehe

I haven't seen any news yet today, poor Jade & her family, so sad isn't it xx
RIP Jade, god bless:hugs:

I keep bloody nagging my sister to have regular smears, she always forgets.
I have to have one every 12months as I had pre-cancer cells on my cervix about 9 yrs ago, luckily they were caught straight away and I had laser treatment to burn them off, I've been clear every year since:cloud9:

Yay! for me! 26wks today! :happydance:

Have a lovely fab special day ladies :happydance:
:hug:


----------



## ClaireyF

congrats on 26w and for double figures yesterday!! i kept getting letters about smear test last year but never went, i really think as soon as Josh is born i will start going! 

I got lovely card off Josh and he even bought himself a cute t-shirt saying 'i love my mummy' on it. isn't he clever :D lol

xx


----------



## Jkelmum

thats lovely claire i am yet to get even a card the kids have been up since 6:30 and are too busy arguin to care


----------



## ClaireyF

lol im sure you'll get one soon enough! hope they spoil you rotten!! :hugs: xx


----------



## bugalugs

:hugs: aw I'm sure you'll get pampered Serina love! :hugs:

ooh I like your new avatar pic claire, where was it you went on your hols again?


----------



## Jkelmum

Doubt it think i may go back to bed feel very teary tday best out of way my mum coming around at 1 then we going for lunch so i guess i have to be in a better mood by then x


----------



## ClaireyF

Hayley, we went to Dolgellau on the west coast of wales but spent alot of time at the beach in Barmouth, temperatures reached a whopping 17'c!! nothing compared to cyprus i guess though x


----------



## bugalugs

:hugs: aaw Serina love, take it easy hon and get your mum to spoil you too hun:hugs:go and have a cry if it makes you feel better, I do it!:hugs:

Claire, just had a look at your bump pic, well you defo look preggers to me! dunno what some people think, your bump don't look small to me, you look fab luv:)

ooh bet your hol was great:) Me n hubs went camping in Pwllheli (few just had to google that sp!) a few years ago and it was absolutely gorgeous, beautiful weather we had, we were so lucky:) we loved it:)


----------



## bugalugs

ooh I dunno Claire, it's only 19 here today:rofl: doesn't get lovely and warm until around beginning of May:)


----------



## mrsholmes

just a quick one from me- half painted the nurdery but we have run out of paint! RAH! Will start again tomorrow. its bloody hard work!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Hi all ...

Claire i love the new piccie hun, glad Josh spoilt you :hugs:

Cath its terrible when that happens isnt it :hissy: you get going then you run out of paint, things like that drive me mad lol.


Helen hope its just a vain hun ... like Serina said they are normal in pregnancy :hugs:

Hayley massive congrats on being 26 weeks hun :happydance: keep nagging at your sister hun ... i had one in September for the first time in alot of years (back in the days when they used to do them before you were 25 ... i was actually 17 when i had one and then i refused to have another but eventually gave in :roll: ) i got the all clear and with everything thats happened to poor Jade (may she RIP :cry: ) im so glad i had one.

Serina sorry youve not had the best start to the day hun :hugs: hope you've been spoilt this afternoon hun xxx


Nats hope your getting spoilt hun, wow you were out late last night lol ... id never manage that!

Well i got spoilt, i got breakfast, coffee, orange juice, cards, flowers, chocolates, all the stuff they'd made me at school and a trip to a cafe for dinner :cloud9:
I a lucky lucky mum :)


----------



## bugalugs

ooh sounds like you've had a fab day Jue! hope you have something scrummy for dinner?! :) :happydance:

grrrr Cath, it makes me mad aswell running out of paint:hissy: especially when you're in the mood for it! don't forget photies!! hehe


----------



## Jkelmum

Just back from lunch with my mum n dad it was lovely got a card and a worlds best mum mug once chris got in


----------



## lilmomof3

hey ladies checking in today , well my lovly vein is spreading im soon going to have one whole butt cheek blue lol its kinda of tender to the touch but good thing my doctor apt is tommarow im going to ask right away , well i have my gestation dibetes check tommrow can any of you ladies refresh my memory what they will do im pretty sure the doc said come in a hour early go to lab get the drink then come to her go to apt then after apt have blood done then go back to doctor to have rh shot then im done my apt is at 2pm so does that mean i go in at 1pm i know i should rember but she gave me the lab order a month ago and wow pg brain gets to me i cannot rember . thanks ladies


----------



## Jkelmum

We have to be no food from midnight go in at 9am get bloods done then drink a bottle of pop stuff they give us then go bk in 3 hrs for more bloods to be taken xxx


----------



## mrsholmes

I think I forgot to say

Kat I get pain in the groin area esp when in bed, it also travels down my leg but tbh its different most days but id ask midwife


----------



## mrsholmes

hope the bloods go ok serina.

Morning!

im waiting for my tesco shop to come managed to get it down to £65! landed thats for a whole week
then im cleaning and doing my nvq! fun times!:rofl:

whats everyone else doing today?

hoping to finish the painting tonight.........ive taken before pics, but it wont be finished for a couple of weeks yet

catch u all later:hugs:


----------



## ClaireyF

Take it easy Cath, don't do too much cleaning!! I'm looking forward to seeing your before and after pics of the Nursery! Hopefully we are starting ours in the next couple of weeks.

I'm back at work today :( but only got 9w till i finish now :happydance: I'm looking firward to the weekend already!

Serina, good luck today hun

Hows everyone else?
xxx


----------



## mrsholmes

wht date u finishing claire? i havent got long left either!

def not cleaning too much I havent even started yet!:rofl: im not doing up stairs cos theres stuff everywhere!


----------



## ClaireyF

i finish the 22nd May! :happydance: Just realised...its 10w5d until Josh is due ...i'll soon be on the single figure week countdown (if that makes sense...) What date do you finish? xx


----------



## Baci

Morning!

Hope everyone had a good weekend! Lots of posts to catch up on!

We went to visit MIL on Saturday and took her out to lunch. My Mum is coming to stay on Saturday as my DH is off to New Zealand (he's best man at a wedding out there and it's pretty impossible for me to fly all that way with a bump and Violet in tow). :cry:

DH cooked for me yesterday (BBQ!) and Violet got me a card and an italian lemon cake - although I have a feeling Dada helped Violet buy the lemon cake cos he also wanted to eat some!

Have another appointment with the consultant this week and also a VBAC clinic to go to. Not sure if it's worth going to that though as I'm 95% sure I'll be having a csection.

If I do.... then it's 10 weeks to go! :happydance:


----------



## ClaireyF

wow what a long way for your DH to go for a wedding! how long is he staying there for? that italian lemon cake sounds yummy! xx


----------



## Baci

Yeah, it is a long way to go, he's going for 12 days.

I'm a bit sad that he's going all that way without me (not to mention the expense!) and that it's time off work he could be taking to spend with me, Violet and bubs in the summer... I'm sure my pregnancy hormones arent helping either...

But he's the best man and the guy who's getting married was best man at our wedding too, so was no way he wasnt going to go! Plus at the time we were invited to the wedding I wasnt pregnant and we were planning on making a holiday of it.

The lemon cake is yum, bit like a pannetone but with lemon curd inside it instead of dried fruit. I just had a bit for breakfast :blush:


----------



## mrsholmes

I finish 18th May, I was going to work up untill 2 weeks before but I just cant face it!

carol! you oh is very lucky.........mine wouldnt be going :rofl:, hes not going on his friends stag do for the weekend as the LO will be 3 weeks old...........maybe im evil:muaha:! Glad u was spolit mothers day!

where Jue, hayley and Nat this morning then?

tesco delivery has been and marlene my cat is STILL hiding somewhere in the house...........shes terrified of men we dont know like the tesco man, the window cleaner etc god knows why! we had her when she was 6 wks old and she loves james


----------



## Jkelmum

:rofl: Girls u all have preggers brain if u read above i was tellin lilmomof3 what happens in the test as she had forgot :)


----------



## Jkelmum

Ok girls i need your help i so dont wanna go and be monitored but if this little lady asnt moved by lunch time i am off in :(
Ive been out had a full english followed by a cream egg now drinking fizzy orange with ice ....any other things to get her movin she didnt move so much yesturday and asnt moved tday also didnt have her 4am kick :cry: wonder if she knows how much worry she causes when she is lazy !!


----------



## ClaireyF

ooo Serina, i only said good luck coz Cath said it and i thought i'd missed your post about appointments or summat :dohh:

I don't know where Nats, Jue are...i saw Hayley reading this thread this morning about 9am but she never posted anything!

Serina, i would go and get monitored hun just to put your mind at rest, maybe your little girl is just having a sleepy day but its better that you know that than worry :hugs: 

xx


----------



## Jkelmum

I know the little devil will start as soon as they strap me up ....i just dont wanna be kept in and my consulant seems to keep me everytime i see her :(


----------



## ClaireyF

There was something is 3rd tri about one of the ladies going in because of lack of movement, i'm sure thats a one off but it made me think. I can't remember what the post was called though xxx


----------



## ClaireyF

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/98275-importance-reduced-fetal-movements.html


----------



## ClaireyF

I text Jue and Nats to see if they are both ok :D

Nats has text back, she's got a friend visiting at the moment and the mw later on so will be on after that :D

I will let you know if i hear back form Jue...very strange she hasn't been on and its VERY quiet without her! must be good weather on Anglesey and maybe she's in the garden again or painting xx


----------



## bugalugs

Afternoon ladies:)

oops, sorry I didn't post anything this morning! I had to rush off to the loo, when ya gotta go ya gotta go:blush::rofl:
Then I was just pottering around:blush:I forget how you all worry:rofl:

I'm doing well, bubs is kicking lots - 

Serina hi - my MW told me off for not ringing when bubs was very quiet the other week.
She told me to check for at least 10 kicks/rolls/any movements from when I get up to when I go to bed - if I don't feel at least 10 then to call straight away & not to leave it:hugs:
I count them every day now:blush:

Apart from that I feel so TIRED today!!!!!!! pooped!!!!!

oh and hungry :rofl:


----------



## mrsholmes

ClaireyF said:


> ooo Serina, i only said good luck coz Cath said it and i thought i'd missed your post about appointments or summat :dohh:
> 
> xx


:rofl:copy cat!

serina-- hopefully shes just being lazy, if I lie down on my back in bed that helps me, but its better to be checked just on case:hugs:


I know I say this nearly everyday but i really dont know where Jue gets all her energy from! I had to go to bed at 8:30 last night after 2 hours of painting!


----------



## ClaireyF

lol, don't worry, i wasn't stalking you...:rofl:

Pottering around can be very tiring...i'd rather be pottering around than sitting at my desk all day...lunchtime in 5mins though :happydance: might wander in to town to get hubby and anniversary card...have no idea what to buy him though! 1st anniversary is supposed to be paper! maybe i'll just get him the wrapping paper :rofl: xxx


----------



## mrsholmes

im straving!! dont know what to have for lunch!?! im think tuna sandwhiches!?!

omg do u count them all hayley?! or just once u get to 10?


----------



## ClaireyF

mrsholmes said:


> ClaireyF said:
> 
> 
> ooo Serina, i only said good luck coz Cath said it and i thought i'd missed your post about appointments or summat :dohh:
> 
> xx
> 
> 
> :rofl:copy cat!Click to expand...


not gonna take any notice of your posts anymore :rofl: :hugs: xxx


----------



## ClaireyF

Update: Jue is spring cleaning and will be on in a bit :D xx

Cath i agree...where does Jue get her energy from!! xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Hi all .... i dont have energy just O.C.D :dohh: once i decide im doing something i want it doing 'yesterday' and work none stop to get it done ... then i find something else to obsess over :rofl:

Been doing all the kitchen this morning .. in the cupboards and on top of them ect, i do them once a month and wanted to get them done whilst theres no sun lol.
Also taken Katie to the speech therapist this morning, got a week of making her say Horse, face, chase, house, dice etc now to make her say her 'ssss' better :roll:

Katies really ill with a cold tho (again) so no school for her today .... and then joy of joys were all at the Dentist tomorow for a family check up :happydance: :happydance:
The dentist is miles away but my Auntie works there so we get to go to her house for a gossip afterwards!



Anyway hope everyone's ok ... going to go and read everyone's posts now because ive not caught up yet :blush: .. BRB ........


----------



## Jkelmum

Ive rang AAU MW is gunna ring me back


----------



## bugalugs

:rofl: you've made me hungry now, and I had homemade soup for lunch with hubs:rofl:

no Cath I don't count them all:dohh:lol, just keep an eye on them thats all:):hugs:

oooh Claire what ya gonna get hubs? yeh its paper isn't it, the 1st one? how about a newspaper?:rofl: hey you could wrap yourself up in paper and say your his pressy:rofl:

thanks by the way for putting that link on about the importance of fetal movement, I just read it all, thank god that the mum & baby are both ok:hugs:

I was sorry to read about what you had said about your friend on there Serina:hugs:

mmm I dunno where Jue gets her energy from either! hehe:)


----------



## Cariad_bach

Aww serina hope she gets moving for you soon hun ... glad you've phoned AAU hun, let me know how you get on wont you xxx

Carol lol my OH wouldn't be going best man or not :muaha: he's very very lucky hun xxx

Hayley take it easy if your feeling tired hun xxxx


Cath i dont really count kicks much, aslong as theres a average amount of squirming about im happy but with my first i used to count to 10 then stop lol.


Claire thanks for checking up on us hun ... glad Nats is having a nice morning, i wish it was sunny here today, its horrible :(
Gosh your really on the count down now rather than counting up ... not long now hun xxxx


----------



## bugalugs

Jue I clean the tops of my cupboards too.................




once a year:rofl::rofl::hugs:


----------



## Jkelmum

While i wait for mw to ring back let me show u what i am biddin on https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&item=110364877557
It would cost over 520 brand new my max bid is 221 so fingers crossed


----------



## bugalugs

:hugs:Let us know how you get on Serina:hugs:hope bubs is just hiding:baby:

oh yeah, forgot, Carol my hubs wouldn't be allowed to go either:rofl:

thanks Jue, I am feeling shattered:hugs:

Claire, I'm going to the loo love, then making myself a cuppa:) back soon:rofl:

I love you all ladies:hugs: oops soppy alert hehe xxx

oh yeah! forgot again!!!! Cath, I think it was a great idea of yours to keep this thread & change the name for when all our bubs are born so we can still stay in touch! :):hugs:

right, off to the loo...........


----------



## tink

:hugs: Hello ladies :hugs:
Hope everyone is feeling well and plenty of movement x
EEEEEKKK! 3rd TRi is just around the corner!
Not been posting much cos ive had a few issues with my dd being bullied into skipping school :hissy:
And my ds been a pain in the arse too!
Oh the joys of motherhood lol!
But things have settled down again now.
My dd fainted yet again and ended up with a carpet graze down the side of her face!Took her to docs and they checked her heart rate,chest and blood pressure and they were all ok,just to come back for further tests if it happens again!
My goodness i must make more of an effort to keep up with you lovely ladies!!!:rofl:
I can't wait to start mat leave in 2 weeks!:happydance:
Then we have a mini holiday at end of april,can't wait!


----------



## ClaireyF

Tink, that sounds very worrying about your dd! hopefully everything is ok! i bet you really can't wait for mat leave to start, hopefully it will be nice weather for you aswell! where are you going on your mini holiday?

Hayley, thank you for letting me know about you going to the loo! thats twice you've told us about your toilet trips today lol :rofl:

Jue, i don't know how you have the energy to do the tops of your cupboards! i really need to do my cupboards out...maybe thats a weekend job!

Serina, that looks really nice what your bidding on, hopefully you'll win FX. not long until it ends now!

xx


----------



## ClaireyF

Hayley...:rofl: at the thought of me trying to wrap myself in paper! my balance is so crap at the moment! i look drunk half the time :rofl: xx


----------



## tink

No Claire,i can't wait to finish work,thats when me and oh will be blitzing the house too!
We are off to a haven site,Greenacres,at Black Rock,Porthmadog.Love it!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Hayley ... :rofl: enjoy your trip to the loo hun :rofl: dont be long ;) 

Oooh Serina good luck hun its lovely xx


Hi Tink hun, it sounds like things have been really hectic with you hun, hope your DD's ok, where are you having a mini holl to hun? ... scrap that ive just seen youve answered lol ... its lovely there isnt it :) 


Claire i have no sense of balance at the mo either :rofl:


----------



## Baci

Me again!

Serina - good luck with the bidding and hope your LO starts moving about for you soon.

Enjoy your cuppa Hayley.

I dont count movements really. I guess I should. But normally bubs does a little dance first thing in the morning so I get the 10 kicks in all in the space of a couple of minutes! I've just been making sure that I feel some movements at a few different times each day.

Jue - I know I've said it before, where oh where do you get your energy from and can you bottle some up and sell me some please? Like you I want things done yesterday, but just dont have the energy to do it. I'm lucky that DH suggested getting a cleaner so she's here for the first time today. :happydance:

Tink - I hope everything is OK with your dd. Wow - not long til your maternity leave. Are you counting down the days?

I dont feel so guilty about feeling sad about DH going to NZ now. I couldnt say he couldnt go as he agreed to be best man over a year ago. Maybe I'm just bitter I'm not going too! I think if it was closer to my due date or bubs was newborn it might be different but I'm hoping bubs is staying put for a few more weeks yet!

Thankfully I wont be on my own either as my Mum is going to stay while DH is away.


----------



## Rosella

Hi Everyone!
I'm not even going to try and catch up - but hope you're all well!! 

So busy - it's horrible. Really looking fwd to mat leave now! :D
XXX


----------



## ClaireyF

tink, i agree, it lovely in Portmadog, we drove through there on Saturday on our way home from holiday...DH decided to take the scenic route aka the long/wrong route lol xx


----------



## ClaireyF

hello Gail! i saw what you'd written on my FB page but didn't want to reply until i got home. i have a work collegue as a friend on FB and i didnt want her to see that id been on there whilst at work...Shame about your carpet though! are you going to start buying things for your bubs now? xx


----------



## bugalugs

me again too hehe, no I haven't been on the loo all this time:rofl: 

I had my cuppa and it was lovely thanks Carol:) That's not so bad then if your mums staying with you - just make sure you ask for lots of pressies from hubs hehe:) 
also had cheese & crackers & chocolate biccys:blush:

good luck with your bidding Serina! :) hows bubs doing?

Hiya Tink :) hope you dd is ok now luv, bet ya can't wait til your holiday & mat leave! yay:)

right i better do some housework, done bugga all today:blush:

catch you ladies later on this evening, take care all, have a nice afternoon xxxxx

:hug:


----------



## happy mum

helloooo everyone!!!:hugs:

cor i thought you said it was quiet on here claire!!!! taken ages to catch up and as usual can't remember much:blush:

but...... i really hope your baby starts kicking soon Serina!! i was telling mw before mine not moved much today , then when shes trying to get hb, shes moving round like a crazy thing so its hard to get hb!!! little monkey, prob cos been rushing round all am, been morrisons shopping, bank, then friend round, fed them lunch then mw, so even if she had moved prob wouldn't of noticed!!

so after my scare last week, i got my swabs back, apparently i have a severe case of thrush:blush:...... weird cos i'm not even itching????? i don't know whether you can get it internal and can't feel it???
mw said cramping wasn't BH as in wrong place, she thinks prob cos done too much and strained my self??
anyway i'm fine now..
not on much yest as had bad day with DH to the point we were discussing divorce, not good:cry:.... spent most of yesterday crying , but i'm hoping we got things sorted and we will be staying together.... more crying...:cry: i'm finding it hard to cope at the moment but i'm sure as they say things can only get better!!! i'm prob just v tired, was in bed asleep at 7pm last night, i'm waking up so much during the night needing a wee and my legs twitching i'm always tired...

o moan over.....

who said they were going to blackrock sands???? i love it there used to go loads as a kid!!

good to see you had a good week away claire!!
Jue STOP CLEANING!!!! your making me feel inadequate!!!:hugs: but lets say today is top of cupboard cleaning day!!! as i don't have any!!:rofl: well i do but they are so close to ceiling can't clean them!!:rofl:


----------



## ClaireyF

ooo Nats, doesn't sound like you had a good mothers day yesterday with your discussions with DH :hugs: i hope everything is going to be ok for you two! ...i don't know about your thrush query...never had it, touch wood. you sound like you need to rest this afternoon, your not rushing around for the rest of the day are you?
xx


----------



## happy mum

no, i'm trying to chill out with 2 small children climbing on me!!! ha ha!! XX


----------



## Cariad_bach

Gail im sorry your so busy hun, try to take it easy :hugs:

And i hope people dont feel they have to catch up and respond to everything ... its not easy to keep up if your not online all the time :hugs:


Nats hun massive massive :hug: :hugs: :hugs:
If you ever want to chat hun (or moan/rant ect) you can always give me a call hun, im always about to chat to ... i hope things get better hun, it must be really hard :hugs:
As for the thrush the few times ive had it the itchings been bad .. and i mean bad lol
Take care hun xxx

Hayley have a nice arvo hun, dont do to much xxxxx


----------



## ClaireyF

Nats, i second what Jue says! if you ever wanna chat or anything then i'm usually at the other end of my phone even if its just a text rant!

xx


----------



## Rosella

Hey Claire - thanks for the message - not to worry -I completely understand about FB and not getting caught out!!Yeh - I am dying to start buying for bubs - it's just a bit weird - partly because I've been budgeting for the building works so feel skint this month. I went to John Lewis on Saturday with the full intention of buying something - but a lot of it seemed to be organic baby gros etc - which is great, but i was thinking - is this really necessary?? So - just need to be in the right place at the right time I think...

Nats - saw your post - sorry it sounds like you're having a horrible time.:hugs:

Thanks Jue - for your nice msg :hugs: - clearly i ought to be getting on with some work and i'm surfing!! so i shouldn't be complaining!! 
x


----------



## ClaireyF

organic baby grows??? lol our baby grows were all going to be from tesco & asda coz they have some sweet ones but found a lady close by selling a load that she had bought from next and John Rocha at Debenhams, they were perfect condition all the little trousers, vests, bibs, t-shirts etc... Have you chosen which cot and pram your going to get yet? xx


----------



## Rosella

well I agree about asda and tesco - they look perfectly good to me! I am having an absolutely massive pram dilemma! Partly why i went to john lewis. Have gone off the phil & ted cos it looked massive in the flesh up close...the lady tried really hard to sell me a bugaboo bee - but the wheels are really small and there is no carry cot. Everyone i've spoken to says a carry cot is brilliantly useful - and the truth is our bubs will probably sleep in that for the first while as the flat is genuinely tiny! (about 30sq/m)(the whole family is horrified we are even thinking of staying there after the baby is born!). soooo, i just don't know! if anyone has a recommendation let me know! what about you?


----------



## ClaireyF

i'm trying to imagine 30sq meters but it doesn't sound too big!! Just because i have a house thats bigger than that doesn't mean i have more space, its just more stuff to put in there (if that makes sense!) We have everything now apart from the nappies (we're going to use reuseable ones) the Pram that i got is the Graco Quattro Tour https://www.jellydeal.co.uk/GRACO-quattro-tour-travel-system-caramel.htm its got a carry cot that we bought as extra, Jue has a similar one but in black :D x


----------



## Rosella

:D i like!
I just checked out the link - the pic is a bit small so will google it when i get some time a bit later and have a proper look at it. Does it feel heavy or is it light? is it easy to fold? x


----------



## ClaireyF

it feels quite light and sturdy to be honest, i don't know if you do alot of walking but we take our dog up a valley which hasn't got the smoothist of paths, i'm not sure how easy it os to fold up either, i never tried that! they sell it at Toys r Us but i couldnt find it on their website before. we were going to get it from there but we had alook on ebay before we went to buy it and got it for £130 brand new in the box (they had won it in a comp) it hasn't been made up yet, once the nursery is done we will make it and learn how to use it! i have seen quite a few around town though and the babies look so sweet in them! and a nice summer colour too...probably not the best colour in winter though! 

I bet even if you wanted to move house it would be difficult at the moment! are you close to the centre of london?
xx


----------



## Rosella

It sounds great! We do walk loads actually - and it is one of my requirements that i should be able to walk on surfaces that aren't tarred. we live on the edge of zone 2 - in the putney/ wimbledon area - it's right on the edge of wimbledon common which is a fantastic big green space. the common links up with richmond park which is even more fantastic - it feels like you aren't even in london when in it. i am thinking that i am likely to spend quite a lot of time in these parks as it's summer etc etc. will be interested in your feedback once you get that pram set up, sounds like you got a really good deal! :D
TBH I am not even thinking of moving at the mo - i actually love the location and the flat is nice cos it's just been done up. it'll be nice and secure for bubs cos s/he'll always be close to us!!!


----------



## ClaireyF

sounds like you live somewhere very nice with all that open space! i will let you know when we have set the pram up :D

Jue and Nats have gone very quiet again..

xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Hi Gail .. like claire said i have that pram ..

I love it and think its great ... but huge! its the biggest single pram ive ever had ... it doesn't fold small either, its very easy to fold tho (can be done one handed) it has everything you could need (like massive basket underneath lol) and is sturdy enough to be dragged over beaches, down fields and is ok to have other kids trying to climb over it ... but like i said its massive compared to a lot of prams.
But the smaller prams also feel less stable if you know what i mean.

heres some bigger pics for you 

https://www.kiddicare.com/wcsstore/ConsumerDirect/images/catalog/KC11833/KC11833_L.jpg

https://www.kiddicare.com/wcsstore/ConsumerDirect/images/catalog/KC11833/KC11833-alt3_L.jpg

https://www.kiddicare.com/wcsstore/ConsumerDirect/images/catalog/KC11833/KC11833-alt2_L.jpg

I needed somthing sturdy and reliable because i walk alot and often its on rough ground, i love the pram and do recommend it but ... well its big lol


----------



## ClaireyF

yeah, thats what attracted me to the pram aswell, the big underneath basket for trips to the shops etc and the nappy/changing bag clips on aswell so you don't have to carry anything! :D and the base of the car seat stays in the car so you dont need to mess around with the seatbelt everytime, it just clips in and out x


----------



## Cariad_bach

LOl yer the car seat base thing is somthing ive always wanted. .. the hours ive spent struggling to belt in those dam car seats is shocking, i hate them but this one just clips onto the base in a second :happydance:


----------



## Rosella

It looks brilliantly practical - and good looking as well IYKWIM! :D Thanks for the pics Jue.
It's just such a dilemma because space is genuinely an issue for us. We still have some sorting out to do so I will assess whether it would fit in the hall cupboard. And also whether i could get it on a london bus! I think part of my issue is that i just can't quite visualise how i will 'be' - i.e. could use the car mainly and not buses. anyway- sorry for taking up the entire thread with my pram dilemma! :D


----------



## Rosella

hmm - the lady in john lewis said my car wasn't suitable for a car seat with a base cos the floor is not reinforced...sounds like the seat belt is going to be fun and games!


----------



## ClaireyF

what type of car have you got? i didnt know that some car floors aren't reinforced...i thought all cars were the same :dohh: i don't know what car we will have when bubs arrives because mine is just too small :( xx


----------



## ClaireyF

also...don't worry about taking the thread up with pram issues...it was sheds 2w ago if you remember :rofl: xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Aww hun dont say sorry ... were all happy to talk prams for a hour or so (make a change from shed talk lol)

If you want me to measure it or anything let me know (its built up in my dining room at the mo because the kids keep playing with it :roll: )... i cant imagine having to take kids on a bus in anything lol ... for someone who doesn't drive i have a major bus phobia lol xxxx


----------



## Rosella

it's a mini... and...obviously... very small! think we are going to have some interesting family trips! (with not much luggage!!). 
the jl lady showed me a website - think it might have been the maxi-cosi one which has a list of cars, whether the floors are reinforced etc etc.


----------



## Cariad_bach

OMG a mini ... i struggle to get the pram in a 7 seater LMAO!


----------



## ClaireyF

ooo i will have a look for that website, my car is a citroen C1 so a very similar size but think my boot is even smaller than yours xx


----------



## Rosella

here - check this out:
https://www.maxi-cosi.com/maxicosi/carselector.aspx?language=gb-en


----------



## Rosella

Jue - sounds like it won't all fit!! i can just see us driving off with the pram and the baby is left behind! :dohh:


----------



## mrsholmes

just mega quick from me before i go back and read the posts! gotta make oh tea now tho!

hi Nat and Gail!


any news from serina?

Gail my friend has a beetle which has a tiny boot and she has the mamas and papas skate which is tiny!

btw Jue we have the same pram! I have black and lime green tho!


----------



## Rosella

Thanks Cath - will check that one out :D


----------



## ClaireyF

thanks Gail, i think it says that IsoFix is ok in my car...if thats the fitted base...like i say, we got to change my car anyway because we have to take our dog places too and he won't fit in with a baby xx


----------



## Rosella

yep - that is the fitted base. it's quite useful anyway as a bit of reference for the next car.
xx


----------



## happy mum

i find it amazing how i get one child asleep the other wakes up!!! arghhhhh!!!


its def worth spending time getting the right pushchair.... especially one you can get easily in the boot and maybe shopping too!!!! something i didn;t do and regretted!!!


----------



## happy mum

any news on serina??? hope her baby ok!!


----------



## ClaireyF

i hope serina is ok, have you heard from her Jue?

Another reason i chose the graco one is because it has 1 handle accross and not 2 seperate handle IYKWIM so i can push the centre of the handle and hold the dogs lead too. xx

Good to see you back again Nats


----------



## ClaireyF

oh no, that travel system that Serina has bid on has gone above her max bid :( xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Just had text from serina...god her hospital are useless...didn't even put her on the monitor, just checked heart beat and sent her on her way ... but pleased to say her LO's kicking again and alls ok :)
Shame about the pram tho :(


Id agree with Nats spend all the time you can choosing a pram, its amazing how much of a misery the wrong pram will make your life :( although our must be a good one because so many of us have it :happydance:

Nats you dont expect them both to sleep at the same time do you hun :rofl: i wish life was that easy lol :hugs:



Guess what im going to have for tea ... Pancakes :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## happy mum

o poor serina, shes prob strapped up to monitors now, got my fingers crossed!!


thanks for the support claire and jue. not good at talking just end up crying. i'm sure hormones arn't helping...... we won't do anything rash till after baby comes, just don't know how i feel about anything any more too tired to think straight... and the kids occupy any other time i have .....then i fall asleep. we do enjoy the few times we are alone together so i think we're worth fighting for!


----------



## happy mum

o thanks Jue glad bubs is moving again! XX


----------



## happy mum

o update on my baby size... today mw measured me at 32 weeks!!! lol makes me laugh now just taking it all with a pinch of salt, waiting for 34 week scan to make a decission on induction or not.
bp 152/85.


----------



## ClaireyF

Nats, you don't need to physically chat but if you want to text, email, FB anything! your not alone hun. you and DH are definitely worth fighting for! Hopefully its just a big hormonal upset and things will change when your princess arrives. it will probably feel easier when your DH has more work over the summer so you don't have as many money worries...i'm sure thats not helped matters either :hugs: xx


----------



## happy mum

thanks claire!!
right better start doing dinner!! XX


----------



## ClaireyF

lol 32w...thats a big baby! i get measured on Thursday :happydance: i'm interested to see what i am! today is the first day i didn't wear my normal work trousers for work, they still did up but were super tight and was scared incase the seam split in them or summat/ i'm wearing black yoga trousers for work which i'm not too keen on coz they are clingy over my arse lol xx


----------



## happy mum

bet the boys in the office didn't mind though!!!lol!! right i really am off now!!XX


----------



## ClaireyF

eurgh lol, they are all old!!! i'm the youngest in my office by 20years!!! xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Nats hun like claire said if you dont want to talk talk i can do cyber talk/text chat anytime hun ..... from what little i know of you and your OH you both sound like theres loads of love still there and plenty to fight for hun so hang on in there xx
As for measuring bigger ignore them, sometimes Jamie moves and stretches his bum out and my bump grows by 10 cm in a second im sure ... then he goes back to normal!
Glad the BP's ok tho, as for her size wait and see what the scan shows :hugs:

Claire what time Thursdays your MW appointment? is it a normal check up?


----------



## Jkelmum

Thanks for updating Jue :hugs: and girls for worryin about me :hugs:

Well they are completely useless and bcos i am due scan and fetal monitorin wenesday they listened to HB which was 162bmp :cloud9: and sent me home so ive rang doncaster where i had my two older kids and they willl see me monday and i can change my care to them then so baby MUST behave at least until then ....I have my scan and consulant appt wenesday which i am keepin at scun thorpe but wont tell them its my last:rofl: I know doncasters neonatel ward is fantastic should i need it too 

I am not botherd about pram i dont wanna spend more then 250 on second hand pram but new its worth 520 so was it was worth tryin to bid


----------



## ClaireyF

jue, my appointment is at 3pm, its just a regular appointment, urine sample, bp and this time she said she will measure me :happydance: its the first time shes done it on me 

Serina, its a shame someone outbid you, what did it go for in the end? hope they look after you better in a diff hospital!

xx


----------



## bugalugs

evening:hugs:
god i've missed loads this avo!
glad bubs is kicking serina:hugs::hugs:

we've got the phil&teds sport and the maxicosi car seat with isofix, we're made up with it and it suits all our requirements lol:)
I would say though that we did spend a lot of time choosing our buggy to make sure we ended up with the one we wanted:)

Nats luv hope you are ok:hugs: ditto that i'm here for you too luv if you want to chat ever xxx

gawd yeh hope people don't think they have to reply to everything all the time! gawd it would be impossible unless you're addicted like me :rofl:

well hope you all have a nice evening, Jue you've made me want some pancakes:rofl:

I'm gonna sign off, have my brew & cream egg, yum:)

nanight, speak tomorrow:)
:hug:


----------



## ClaireyF

enjoy your cuppa Hayley and creme egg!! xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Pram went for 245 which is really good but equal 270 including delivery and OH said i could spend upto 250 including delivery so i was good put my max in and left it and 2 mins to go he said bid again if u really want it but i didnt its fun tryin to win anyway :D


----------



## ClaireyF

oh well, hopefully you have plenty of time to chose and bid on another! you were very restraint about not putting in an extra bid xx


----------



## mrsholmes

im back just finished painting.....really pleased will post pics on friday when im off work, furniture is not up yet tho.

Nat- massive hugs:hugs:, i hope u work it out, I dont know what else to say really im useless! thrush is horrible...........natural yogurt works for me although messy.

Hiya Gail- I cant always catch up either as im in work mid week and have a band on BNB!

glad all is ok serina! u have great will power not bidding again!

I really want a cream egg now thanks hayley!

x


----------



## Jkelmum

I have come to say sorry everytime i post it seems to be all about me me me :( I dont mean to do it sorry just i got lost as ive been away and ive lost track of everythin no i will try harder to talk to u all am sorry i a useless buddy :hugs:


----------



## Baci

Sorry you were outbid on the pram Serina. Sounds like your hospital werent very useful either :hugs:

Also a big :hugs: to you too Nat.

Congrats on finishing the painting Cath! I dont know where you get the energy to paint either!

I want a creme egg too! :hissy:


----------



## ClaireyF

oh serina, don't be daft :hugs: you have had a lot to cope with these past few weeks and your always supportive of us so its our turn to be supportive of you! you have nothing to be sorry for! :hugs:


----------



## tricky nicky

wow had a lot to catch up on!!!!!:wacko:
had a great mothers day and got a card from bump!!!:):baby::baby:
im getting the britax vigour3 pram and luckily my mil is getting it for us
alfie has been very alert today kicking me all afternoon and still giving me a boot in the belly now


----------



## Cariad_bach

Oooh Cream eggs .. i love them loads to the point that my rats are Cadbury and cream (i wanted a 3rd to be called egg but OH wouldn't let me :cry: )
Have a good evening Hayley hun xxx

Cath glad the paintings sorted hun, cant wait to see piccies, i bet its lovely xx

Serina ...slap comming your way :grr: don't you dare say sorry for having a moan, its what were all here for ... were friends and i only wish i could do more to help you hun :friends:

Nicky lucky you getting a card and having a MIL to get you a pram lol ... my MIL isnt at all like that, maybe because we dont speak to her much :roll: lol

Claire have fun being measured hun, i got measured last week and i was only a cm under which is good for me but then again i take it with a pinch of salt anyway lol.
I have to see my MW again in 3 weeks to filly out the Home birth paperwork :happydance:

Hi Carol hun how are you today?


----------



## Jkelmum

Cant believe i have just thanked jue for slappin me :rofl:


----------



## ClaireyF

:rofl: Serina, jue has a point though! 

i'm looking forward to the measuring just because everyone else seems to have been done! do they measure from your pubic bone? they don't see anything down there do they?? DH went a bit mad doing bikini line for me whilst we were on hols :blush:

xx


----------



## Baci

Cariad_bach said:


> Hi Carol hun how are you today?

I'm good ta. Bump is sore again, I think bubs is sitting really high up with his bum in the air!

The good news is I have a nice clean house now! The cleaner did a great job so she's coming back next monday :happydance:

:hugs: Serina.


----------



## Jkelmum

I havent been measured yet will be on monday and i cant remember but they dont see anything x


----------



## Jkelmum

I want a cleaner ! :hissy: my baby is so low carol its strange and breach never had a breach baby b4 all kicks are that low i think shes gunna kick her way out lol


----------



## Baci

serina27 said:


> I want a cleaner ! :hissy: my baby is so low carol its strange and breach never had a breach baby b4 all kicks are that low i think shes gunna kick her way out lol

Hey Serina, 

That must feel pretty strange! 

I'm pretty sure mine is head down, (he was at the last check) - I'm getting kicks on the right hand side really high up and rummaging really low down which I'm guessing are bubs hands.


----------



## mrsholmes

dont be silly serina! I agree with the others thats why we are all here:hugs:

Carol- I was actually painting more supervsing with the occasional passing things to oh:rofl: I want a cleaner too!:hissy: OH has agreed when I go back to work tho:happydance:

Nicky-I cant keep up when im in work either! pram is lovely just googled it, does it just come in red?

Jue does any of your family say anything about your homebirth- mine are going mad cos im thinking of going to a midwife led unit!

Claire, they did mine last weds and u just have to lift your top up........trust your oh typical man:rofl:oh is going to have to do mine soon...........ill prob be bald!


----------



## mrsholmes

my kicks are always low! normally below belly button, oh godwhat happens with breach is it def a c -section? when do they turn?


----------



## Jkelmum

Katie turned two days b4 she was born


----------



## esther

mrsholmes said:


> my kicks are always low! normally below belly button, oh godwhat happens with breach is it def a c -section? when do they turn?

A girl I work with had a natural birth with a breech baby. You can still deliver naturally but it depends on how baby is breech and they will also monitor bubs a lot more closely because of risks with cord wrapped around neck etc.


----------



## happy mum

Hey claire i get measured every week, they measure from top of pubic bone, they don't see anything!!
funny though now on my third, mw's see sooooooo much in their job, pubes or no pubes they won't be bothered!!! lol!!!


----------



## happy mum

all the movements i feel are low down , scan said head down and so did mw this am, they also said baby still small enough to do summesaults so change position all the time!! no need to worry about position yet!! XXX


----------



## esther

When I had my 4D scan at 26 weeks, baby girl was breech and the sonographer told me that she should have turned already which got me a little worried. I asked the doctor and he told me that it was rubbish and they usually think about turning them when you are about 34 weeks, and still they can turn even up until the last few weeks before you deliver.


----------



## happy mum

Morning Girls!!
so i'm out all day today, busy tuesday!! playgroup, shop,lunch,. playgroup.

be back on after 4 this pm!! hugs to all XX


----------



## Baci

Sounds like a busy day Nat! Hope you have fun!

Violet was up at 5am so I'm already tired! :sleep:

Have found a blackout blind that just suckers to the window so I'm going to try that out in her room I think. At least when the clocks go forward next weekend she'll be waking up an hour later :rofl:

Arent those bouncy gym ball thingys meant to help encourage turning if baby is breech? I think being on all fours is meant to give the baby more room so you can use the ball for that? Or did I just make that up? :blush:


----------



## Cariad_bach

Serina ... :rofl: you know we love ya hun xxxx

Cath no my family dont say anything but they wouldn't dare, im quite outspoken and strong willed and have had a very difficult relationship with them all over the years so they tend not to wind me up :muaha:
Whats your family's concerns hun? i would have thought a MW led unit would be ideal for you :hugs:
My baby has turned, the kicks are really high up and im carrying really low ... but my 2nd didn't turn until about 32 weeks if i remember rightly so there's plenty of time yet xx

Claire my MW felt for the top of the Pubic bone through my trousers anyway so se didnt see anything at all ;)
I am getting ready for another trim tho .. may try Nats idea of a mirror this time tho lol

Nats it sounds like your in for a busy day hun, don't over do it hun xxx

Carol another early start for you! my lot all have black out fabric stitched to the back of their curtains lol ... wow do the clocks change soon, id not realised :dohh:

Well were taking the kiddies to the Dentist today, they cant wait bless them, my Auntie works there and were going to her house afterwards to play with her LO.


----------



## ClaireyF

Nats, have a godd day but dont tire yourself out!

Jue, have fun at the dentist, when are you going there?

Carol...What an early start!! i'm gonna invest in a blackout blind in the nursery

I have no idea what position my baby is in, he keeps wriggling around but the majority of punches/kicks are in my ribs now! they really make me jump and i must look like a right wally at work!

xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

:rofl: i do that Claire .. i will be walking round Tescos or something and i will just squeal out loud when i get a massive kick :blush:
Appointments not till 1.30 but its in Caernarfon so will have to set of a hour before hand i suppose, Wish the Pancake shop was still there so i could be greedy and eat loads but it shut down years ago :(

What are you up to today?


----------



## Jkelmum

Wont be on much tday Jake as a scan on his knee this afternoon to see if his cyst as grown or not pray it hasnt cos if it has they will operate ....Welll my lil girl has had me up most of night tryin to kick her way out makes up for quiet times :cloud9: 

Hope everyone is ok :hugs:


----------



## ClaireyF

pancakes on the way to the dentist...are you mad!! lol i'm in work today, got loads to do but no enthusiam! just counting down the days now! 8w4d to go and theres a couple of bank holidays in there too and i might try and take a couple of more days off before that aswell :D its gonna be quiet on here without you this afternoon and with Nats being busy all day! 

I wonder what time Hayley will make her appearance with a cuppa and creme egg!

We have put the bed from spare room on ebay and someone has bid already :D hopefully they will collect it this weekend and i can start on the nursery :happydance: i got to strip the wallpaper off first which i think is gonna be a nightmare! it looks like its gonna be tricky! xx


----------



## ClaireyF

Serina, i hope your boy is ok and i'm so glad that you've been kept awake all night by your little girl! xx


----------



## bugalugs

Hi girls:)

Well I'm absolutely shattered still, bubs must be doing some growing:baby:

Well our conversations crack me up hehehe:rofl:
sheds
buggies
pubes
:rofl::rofl:

my egg was scrummy by the way mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm:):)

ALTHOUGH!!!!! after hubs had eaten his, I said "mmmm I love those eggs, they are one of my fave chocs" 
do you know what he said!!!!!!
do you!!!!!!

"yeh, they're ok, I don't really like them that much"

:hissy::hissy::hissy: I could have eaten it!!!! I couldn't believe it! grrrr.

:hug:


----------



## bugalugs

Only me again, sorry girls I'm going to have to go and lay down on the sofa, I just haven't got any energy at all & am really sleepy. 
I'm not sleeping well through the night, just can't get comfy:hissy:
Don't worry though! I'm feeling good otherwise & bubs is moving & kicking lots:baby::cloud9:
I'm just pooped!:blush:

Hope you are all well & feeling good & all our june bubs are doing great:baby:

love ya lots ladies:hugs:

see ya soon:) xxx

:hug:


----------



## ClaireyF

Hope you feel better after your sleep hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## Cariad_bach

bugalugs said:


> ALTHOUGH!!!!! after hubs had eaten his, I said "mmmm I love those eggs, they are one of my fave chocs"
> do you know what he said!!!!!!
> do you!!!!!!
> 
> "yeh, they're ok, I don't really like them that much"

:hissy: :hissy: :hissy: :hissy: Noooo! thats terrible ... i mean if he didnt LOVE them then he should have given it to you ... someone that really appreciates every mouthful!
Hope you feel better after your rest hun xxx

Claire congrats on getting a bid on the bed already hun, you will be getting the paint out before long :dance: dont forget before and after pics ;)

Serina hope Jakes scan goes well hun, glad your LOs kicking again now xxx


----------



## ClaireyF

i will do the before piccies tonight maybe with all the furniture in there so you can see how cramped it is in there. when we finish the nursery the Cot won't be in there coz its still in our room so it will just be all the toys, moses basket (for the time being), dresser and maybe toy box :D DH doesn't think that everything is going to fit in there! i have to prove him wrong though! Not long until the dentist now Jue! xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Lol you will show him hun im sure!
What colours are you painting it (sorry if you've said but i cant remember lol)

Yer not long now, will be logging off in a mo so i can get sorted and ready :rool:


----------



## ClaireyF

we're just painting it a creamy colour, not sure if to do it a darker creamy colour...IYKWIM... and we have the I love my bear wallpaper border to go around it aswell. its gonna look so much better than it looks now, the ceiling has wood on it (don't know how to describle it but looks like a log cabin roof!) but its still in the wood colour and quite dark so Paul is going to paint that white and the door is wood colour so the going to be glossed aswell and the skirting boards too! Theres laminate flooring down at the moment so that will stay for the time being until we figure out how warm/cold the room actually is at night and during the day. xx


----------



## kittiekat

Hi all,

Well went to the doctors today and he said the pain is SPD. Sent off a referral for physio and I am getting a fembrace end of next week! I only had a week left on my contract for school but he has given me a sick note so it has been an emotional day today to say the least. I have said goodbye to some of the kids but not all of them so the school are gonna arrange a day that I can go in after easter to say goodbye to everyone properly.

Feeling quite down now actually, as I asked if the pain gets better and he replied no it tends to get worse the more pregnant you are. I am in pain now so god knows how bad its gonna get!! How is your pain doing Cath?


----------



## ClaireyF

oh dear hun, at least your going to be well looked after! i have no idea what the pain is like but send you hugs and sympathy anyway. make sure you try and relax and don't do too much. Where abouts in Lancashire do you live?
xx


----------



## Hunnyx10

well ladies i must be the most unluckiest dishwasher buyer ever...

my brand NEW dishwasher arrived today about half an hour ago and its damaged so that i cant even open the door :(

i have emailed them and still waiting for a reply, now if they send out another it will most prob be thursday :hissy:

bubbs is measuring 2 weeks ahead and insulin is up again 10-10-14-10 and with 11 weeks to go it will continue to rise

blooming dishwashers :hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:

rant over

hope everyone is doing well


----------



## ClaireyF

oh dear Hunny. doesn't sound like you have much luck with dishwashers!

its been very quiet on here this afternoon with no Jue, Nats or Hayley!! 

xx


----------



## Hunnyx10

mmm i know and im still waiting for a reply from them :(


----------



## ClaireyF

boohoo! you didnt get it from pixmania did you? we got ours from there and they were a pain in the arse to deal with!! x


----------



## Hunnyx10

no off ebay :-= lol

but hoping they can deliver another asap

most sellers are pretty good i just got a £5 partial refund for postage on some outfits i got for my daughter as the postage was much lower than i paid...


----------



## happy mum

hi girls!!
just a quicky again before i go and make dinner.... chicken curry tonight... kids love it ...its ony korma so not too spicy they love onion bhajis too!!

had great time at playgroups some good chats with friends, feel quite chirpy which is nice!!

and really good /bad news, bad my next door neighbours to the back of us are moving really soon ..May.... we like them so its a shame but...... good news.... they are giving us this fab wooden climbing frame and fourt!!!:happydance::happydance:, we wanted one but couldn't afford, i'm so made up!!.
catch up with everyone later!! XXXX
:hugs:


----------



## ClaireyF

ooo enjoy your curry Nats, glad you had a good day and are feeling brighter! i fancy curry now..think we have a rogan Josh sauce in the cupboard, maybe we'll have that for tea.

Shame about your neighbours going since you get on withthem! you can have our neighbours!! i don't like them! xx


----------



## Baci

Aww, Hunny - hope it's third time lucky for you with the dishwasher!

kittie - sorry to hear you've got SPD and I hope you get to see a physio ASAP

Nat - shame you're neighbours are moving allthough great news about the climbing frame and fort - I bet the kids will love it! Hope you enjoy your curry! Violet also likes curry and I do the same and use a korma curry paste.

Violet's slide arrived today, was hoping I'd be able to build it by myself but it's gonna require two people and some hammering for some reason. Shame as it's been lovely this afternoon and she could have tested it out. I suspect by the time DH gets home from work the last thing he's going to want to do is try and build a slide in the dark!


----------



## tricky nicky

yep the pram comes in red and there is a 4 wheel version!!!:thumbup:
my midwife app went well, alfie is measuring 28cm which is on the higher side of ok but nothing to worry about!!!
heard him rummaging on the sonicaid and his little heart was pumping away!!!:happydance::happydance:
his head is down,which is good news just hope the scan reveals my low placenta has moved up!!!!!!!
getting a lot more tired now during the day:sleep::sleep:


----------



## ClaireyF

Jue, how did the dentist trip go?

Nats, did you enjoy your curry?

xx


----------



## ClaireyF

tricky nicky said:


> yep the pram comes in red and there is a 4 wheel version!!!:thumbup:
> my midwife app went well, alfie is measuring 28cm which is on the higher side of ok but nothing to worry about!!!
> heard him rummaging on the sonicaid and his little heart was pumping away!!!:happydance::happydance:
> his head is down,which is good news just hope the scan reveals my low placenta has moved up!!!!!!!
> getting a lot more tired now during the day:sleep::sleep:

when is your scan hun? i hope your placenta has moved, what does it mean if it doesn't move? does it mean a c-sect?x


----------



## Cariad_bach

Hi all .. not been chatting much today have you! lol

Hunny hope you get your self a working dish washer one day hun xxx

Kat im sorry its SPD hun, i dont know much about it other than what ive read on posts here but it doesn't sound at all nice and i feel for you hun :hugs:
Try to take care and not to do to much hun xx

Nats hun it sounds like you've had a really nice day hun, im glad its cheered you up a bit.
Its great about the stuff your neighbours are giving you, im jealous! xx

Carol im glad the stuffs come hun ... make OH build it :muaha: try the old waterworks lol ... shame its a 2 person job.

Nicky glad the MW appointment went well xxxx


Claire the nursery sounds like its going to be gorgeous hun, im sure Josh will love it :)


----------



## Jkelmum

Hi all went all way to doncaster to be told jake needs a scan b4 they decide if they gunna operate WTF ? They told me they would decide today so asummed scan would be tday grr 

My scan tomorrow i want my cervix to have changed enough for steroid injections then maybe u can relax ....if not i shall just ask the other hospital to give them on monday ...i am crampy and havin lots of irregular braxton hicks


----------



## ClaireyF

doesn't sound like you've had a very good day serina hun! what time is your scan tomorrow? xx


----------



## ClaireyF

right...i'm off to bed ;) night all xxxx


----------



## Cariad_bach

ClaireyF said:


> Jue, how did the dentist trip go?
> 
> 
> 
> xx


BAD!!! :sad2:

we were all meant to just have a check - up but they discovered OH has something wrong with his jaw bone which means it wont hold his teeth for many more years ... and there's nothing they can do :help:

Too make it worse its a hereditary disease :shock:
My DS had a problem with his front bottom teeth last year ... he banged them when he fell over and the teeth died when they shouldn't have done, well apparently thats because he has the same hereditary bone problem as my OH
It seems that Chloe doesn't have it (her teeth are fine) but its too early to tell if katie has it but she looks ok at the mo.

So not a good day out :hissy:

The kids had a nice time and it was nice to go to my Aunties to catch up on the goss tho lol


----------



## Cariad_bach

serina27 said:


> Hi all went all way to doncaster to be told jake needs a scan b4 they decide if they gunna operate WTF ? They told me they would decide today so asummed scan would be tday grr
> 
> My scan tomorrow i want my cervix to have changed enough for steroid injections then maybe u can relax ....if not i shall just ask the other hospital to give them on monday ...i am crampy and havin lots of irregular braxton hicks

Aww hun sounds like a waste of time :(

Hope all goes well tomorow hun, text me when your done xxxxx






Nite Claire hun xxxx


----------



## tricky nicky

if my placenta hasnt moved by 36weeks i will be booked in for a c section, apparently this is quite common and most move up


----------



## mrsholmes

hey everyone

Serina- thats a real pain, they could have told u that in a letter!

dont know much about b hicks, what do they feel like are they painfull? how long do they last?

Nat- u was up late last night and up early!?! u ok, your prob in bed now tho..! curry sounds lush............what do u use?!

Kat- the SPD doesn't get worse with everyone mine has eased loads just by resting and listening to advice from physio, although it does set back in when i do too much but im learning!

claire nursery sounds lovely! I think april will fly by with all the bank holidays! :happydance: then its maternity leave!:happydance:

Hayley- next time buy yourself 2 creme eggs ones not enough:muaha:! 

Nicky- when u due again? are u having scans etc to monitor the placenta?

Huny im jealous I want a dishwasher:hissy:

Carol- your very brave trying to build a slide im useless, bet violet will love it!

Jue:hugs: omg what did your oh say? will he def lose his teeth? can they do anything if they catch it early in your LO's?

I agree a midwife led unit is perfect as OH can stay with me and its like a hotel!:rofl: but oh auntie knew someone who had a baby in one and it died cos of breathing problems and it took 50 mins to transfer them to a hospital with doctors........I dont know my theory is midwifes are trained and know if something is going to go wrong in pently of time.


work is shitting at the moment, I swear they think i can do anything! they want me to write a disaster plan and write a scheme based business plan for the next year by 1st april WTF! :shock:i Havent got a clue where to start!:comp::comp::comp::comp::comp: also my manager may as well explain things in a different language!


----------



## mrsholmes

sorry very long post from me!


----------



## Jkelmum

Aww :hugs: Jue 

Nicky i hope it moves hun 

Thanks jue i will txt u scan is at 10 then see consulant at 11 BUT i dont wanna tell her i am movin hospitals :rofl: shes scary think i will nod a lot then go monday to new hospital


----------



## happy mum

mrsholmes said:


> hey everyone
> 
> Serina- thats a real pain, they could have told u that in a letter!
> 
> dont know much about b hicks, what do they feel like are they painfull? how long do they last?
> 
> Nat- u was up late last night and up early!?! u ok, your prob in bed now tho..! curry sounds lush............what do u use?!
> 
> Kat- the SPD doesn't get worse with everyone mine has eased loads just by resting and listening to advice from physio, although it does set back in when i do too much but im learning!
> 
> claire nursery sounds lovely! I think april will fly by with all the bank holidays! :happydance: then its maternity leave!:happydance:
> 
> Hayley- next time buy yourself 2 creme eggs ones not enough:muaha:!
> 
> Nicky- when u due again? are u having scans etc to monitor the placenta?
> 
> Huny im jealous I want a dishwasher:hissy:
> 
> Carol- your very brave trying to build a slide im useless, bet violet will love it!
> 
> Jue:hugs: omg what did your oh say? will he def lose his teeth? can they do anything if they catch it early in your LO's?
> 
> I agree a midwife led unit is perfect as OH can stay with me and its like a hotel!:rofl: but oh auntie knew someone who had a baby in one and it died cos of breathing problems and it took 50 mins to transfer them to a hospital with doctors........I dont know my theory is midwifes are trained and know if something is going to go wrong in pently of time.
> 
> 
> work is shitting at the moment, I swear they think i can do anything! they want me to write a disaster plan and write a scheme based business plan for the next year by 1st april WTF! :shock:i Havent got a clue where to start!:comp::comp::comp::comp::comp: also my manager may as well explain things in a different language!


DITTO!!!! :hugs: sorry i agree with caths responses, crap typer so thi s is quicker!!:rofl::rofl:

i don't go to bed late by the way, i go usually about 8pm i just wake up in the night, come on here , watch a couple of baby programs then go back to bed and try and sleep. i have irritable legs! they drive me crazy in the night... had it in all 3 pgs, stops when have the baby... noticed my legs have swollen too.... yack!!! my jeans are feeling tight on my legs... gonna try and get to swiming more... doesn't help i can't do much exercise cos of prolapse...


Good Luck tomorrow serina!!!:hugs:


And Cath thanks for your post!!:rofl:... good luck with work!! you must be doing a good job for them to think you can do it in first place!!:hugs:


----------



## Jkelmum

Hi all well what a night my poor little man :( he is so itchy the camonmine lotion doesnt seem to have helped he is so poorly with it his voice as nearly gone ....hubby cant come to scan now as nobody to have Ethan he was coming with us but cant take him with all these spots


----------



## esther

Oh that sounds awful! Does he have chicken pox or just some allergies?? Poor thing! Shame about your hubby not being able to come, he must be really disappointed.


----------



## mrsholmes

morning!

Hiya Esther how u doing? how many hours ahead are u?


Serina- I hope ethan gets better:hugs: will u have to go on your own to the scan?:hugs:

Nat-- touch wood im sleeping ok, but i went to sleep at ten last night and am up earlier than normal today, but its good as ive got time to relax before work. Btw I make my job up most of the time :rofl: and just hope people dont notice!:blush:
Do u watch the baby programs on home and health on sky? I sky plus the home birth ones, bringing home baby and baby tales, I make oh watch them 2!:rofl::rofl:


I had a dream last night I was actually going into labour and i woke up in pain!:shock:

whats everyone up too today?ive got my appriasal in work and my anti d injection at 3 pm.


----------



## Jkelmum

Yep scan on my own which is scary as i dont know what they may tell me :( 

Esther its chicken pox he is all spotty and scabby :( he is only two and doesnt have a clue whats going on bless him


----------



## happy mum

Yeah i sky plus a load too then i can skip through the ads!! i don't like bringing home baby, like baby tales!! i've seen most of prtland babies and homebirth diaries from evie and dylan pregnancys, they are repeats. thats the trouble with having them close!! feel like i'm almost a trained mw!! ha ha!! except i'd have to squint through the birth or stay head end!! lol!!

hope ethan gets better serina!! my 2 had chicken pox last year one after the other, they barely noticed they had it... lucky i guess. the biggest pain was staying at home for the week!! have you tried giving him piriton?? helps calm itching!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Serina good luck today hun ... poor Ethan tho, mine had it last summer and its such a miserable time for them :(


Cath ... there's nothing they can do for OH! he will probably only loose his back ones but its just a hereditary thing (like loosing your hair etc) so there's no helping him, i just hope my DS has no bad consequences from it and then DS or Bump dont have it :(

As for your OH's Auntie ... well its one of those things hun :( but if your reed round the Internet there lots of things that go wrong in hospitals to because their so busy / they get things mixed up / they dont spot things in time ... at the end of the day know matter where you choose to give birth there will be a group of people ready to give you a horror story about what can go wrong there :hugs:
I dont have sky but i dont watch TV anyway, to busy on the Internet lol
Hope your Anti D injection goes well hun :hugs:


Nats i fed mine piriton when mine had it, the Doc recommended it to help with the itching and to help them sleep lol
I really feel for you with the legs thing at night because i suffer really badly for it to .. its so frustrating it makes me cry sometimes :(

Claire where are you this morning hun?


----------



## happy mum

yeah i feel like chopping my legs off some nights!!! i do need them though so not this week!! XX lol!!


----------



## Baci

Morning everyone!

Aww, Serina - I hope Ethan gets better soon, poor little thing. Good luck at your scan and appointment today.

Eek Nat - are you up every night? How do manage to stay awake during the day! I remember when I was about 8 months pregnant with Violet sitting there at 3 in the morning watching all the baby programmes. Strangely I havent watched one program yet!

Sounds like you are busy at work Cath - good luck with the appraisal.

I had a bit of a lie in this morning as Violet didnt wake up til 6.30 and only woke up once in the night too. It's toddlergroup time soon so hopefully Violet will burn off some energy there! DH didnt get in til nearly 10 so no slide building last night. Really hope we can build it before he goes to NZ although he has to be at the airport by 1pm on Saturday so I'm not sure how much chance I have of him helping me build it!

I have a consultant appointment this afternoon and hoping I can get my 28 week bloods done at the same time to save me another trip to the hospital! I just hope Violet doesnt get too bored waiting at the hospital or she'll be :hissy:


----------



## ClaireyF

lol Jue, at the point you wrote asking where i was, i was driving in to work :D i have just read through all the posts quickly. Sorry about your OH hereditary condition and hope that your kiddies don't get it!

I feel so tired this morning, DH was up all night being sick and having bad headaches, and i think Josh kicked me all night long!

Serina, good luck today! poor ethan having chicken pox...i suppose i have all this to come!

Nats what are you up to today? a busy day or not?

Jue, are you shampooing carpet today??

xx


----------



## ClaireyF

Carol, good luck with your appointment! my hospital are good about bloods, i don't need an appointment i just turn up, they usually give me the info to hand to the blood room weeks in advance xx


----------



## Baci

I have the form/envelope ready to hand in so hopefully I can just nip in there while waiting to see the consultant, as the room they take the bloods in is the same room they check your BP and urine in...


----------



## happy mum

Quiet home day for me today!! had busy day yest so taking it easy today!!

its funny how 6.30am seems like a lie in isn't it!! when your used to be being up at 5am, we're the same!! an yep i'm pretty much up every night!! got used to it now, just have to go to bed early. but yea i'm knackered most of the time. hope you get the slide up before dh goes away!! good luck at appointment too!! they did my bloods at gtt test.

what you up to today claire???


----------



## ClaireyF

eurgh, i'm at work, weathers crap so i'm glad i'm here and not on holiday! its getting busy now in work because its nearing the end of the tax year people are find extra money to chuck in to their ISAs and pensions to use up their allowances! i feel like falling asleep at my desk though, i think my energy from 2nd tri is disappearing!! xx


----------



## happy mum

Cor extra money!! i've got an account they can chuck it in!! call it charitable contribution!!! our end of year accounts won't have any surplus that for sure!!
what thids energy your talking about??? i missed that one in second tri!! xx i think Jue nicked all mine!! i went really knackered, to just knackered , back to really knackered!!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Lol Claire yer i think i was on early today for me!!

Yep its carpet shampoo time :happydance:
We only have 1 carpet downstairs, 2 of the bedrooms have carpets and the stairs and landing so its not a massive job but one i do every year ... the living room one is a mess from the kids spilling food on it :roll: i love doing it tho :)

Hope your DH is better soon hun, whats wrong with him?has he been like it for long?
Hope you get some energy soon hun xxx

Carol good luck today hun, hope you get the bloods done to, is there anyone else that could help you with the slide hun? xx


Nats you deserve a day of rest after yesterday hun, will you get chance to have a nap this arvo?


----------



## ClaireyF

lol well i seem to have some energy for a few weeks but now its going and i have no enthusiasm for anything now! i cba with work!! i think Jue has nicked my energy too now! 

I wish they would chuck some spare cash in to my account too! i tell you what...i wished i'd worked harder and become a dentist, they are the same age as me and on £100k+!! makes me sick!!

Do you watch corrie?? do you think maria is exceptionally big for '6months pregnant'??


----------



## happy mum

hoping for a rest this pm, dylan up in night just after i went back to bed,,,typical!! both kids not slept much so hoping to keep them up till lunch then put hem both to bed... fingers crossed!!. they are upstairs playing, lots of laughing, just hoping they are not trashing!! better go check!!

enjoy the shampooing Jue!! i so want to do mine, just have to have dh at home as impossible with my 2!!


----------



## happy mum

yes she has got quite a good bump for 6 months, not as big as mine though!! lol!!


----------



## ClaireyF

jue, i dont know whats wrong with him, he wasn't great when he got home yesterday, he said he'd had headaches all day and took paracetemol but it didnt help, he chirped up a bit a bed time ;) but then during the night he was up throwing up and couldn't settle coz of his headache. i got lots of cuddles though coz Josh was kicking away like mad, i think he knows when its night time and his daddy wants to play with him! xx


----------



## ClaireyF

lol i think maria is huge!! especially since shes so skinny to start with!xx


----------



## happy mum

just thinking about my little girl, then realised havn't felt her move yet this am!! last time i felt her was 4am this am. she may be tired cos i was up a lot?? just had some choc and coke, see if it gets her moving!! 
move baby move.... don't fancy taking 2 toddlers with me for monitoring!!


----------



## ClaireyF

hopefully shes just being sleepy :D good job you have a supply of coke and Choc!! make your hands cold and put them on your belly, that works for me! is there such a thing about a baby moving too much?? Josh doesn't seem to have stopped over the last 24hours! xx


----------



## happy mum

Don't think so!! you could have an active baby there... get used to no sleep!!


----------



## ClaireyF

ooo i don't mind! so long as he's a happy chappy! Let me know as soon as Tilly gives you a thump! xxx


----------



## Baci

Hiya,

Just got back from toddlergroup. Am very tired now though. Violet was having an "I want THAT toy" day and I had to constantly stop her from snatching toys off the others. Felt really bad though as another little girl tried to take a toy from Violet and I had to tell her Violet had it first and the other little girl cried. At what age do they start learning to share and not snatch?

Think Violet is nearly ready for her nap now though:happydance: she's sitting on my lap looking very sleepy. So with any luck I might get a nap in before I have to leave for the hospital at about 2ish.

Hope you manage to get some rest Nat!

Wow Jue, shampooing carpets?! Sounds like hard work to me! I get tired just sticking the hoover on!

I reckon if DH cant find time to build the slide I'll have to either ask my brother or get a handyman!


----------



## tricky nicky

im due 17th june!!
ive tried several times to do a ticker but it never worked!!!
ive only been booked in for the scan at 36weeks to see if its moved.

done all my cleaning today and am now going try and finish my nvq3 want it done before i have alfie!!!!


----------



## ClaireyF

aww alfie is a cute name, my friend just had a little boy and called him alfie, he looks such a sweetie! xx


----------



## happy mum

just fed kids their lunch, usual beans on toast..... tilly moved :happydance:, think it was the leaning over to feed kids squashed her a bit!!! anyway she kicked enough to stop me worrying, now i have cramps..:rofl:.. think its one of those days today!!!

Carol, somewhere between my 2 they seem to know about sharing, so between 21months and 3yrs. although saying that evie knows she has to share just just doesn't always choose to!!. whereas dylan is like violet just snatches without concern... it is embarrassing... he was pulling other kids hair at playgroup yesterday, and he does know he shouldn't!!

hmmm, i'm thinking i like tilda now as short for mathilde??? what you think???


----------



## Hunnyx10

yay they came and picked up the stupid dishwasher and are refunding all monies, will now have to bid later tomorrow on the one i want :( just hope im more successful this time

chat later


----------



## ClaireyF

:happydance: nats! thats all your little girl wanted was squishing lol! shame about the cramps though! Tilda sounds nice (think i prefer tilly though, isn't tilda a brand of rice?)

Hunny, glad they have come and got your dishwasher, wouldnt they just replace it for you?xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Back from my scan no change to cervix so no steroids for me BUT she weighs 2lb which is small but she is perfectly formed so not too worried xxx

Nat glad baby got movin xxx


----------



## ClaireyF

:happydance: great news serina!! xx


----------



## Hunnyx10

no as i would have to bid on it again :( but the one im getting has 6 placements and not 4 so a little bigger for my expanding family...we are getting a full sized one next year when our kitchen gets re-done


----------



## happy mum

ClaireyF said:


> :happydance: nats! thats all your little girl wanted was squishing lol! shame about the cramps though! Tilda sounds nice (think i prefer tilly though, isn't tilda a brand of rice?)
> 
> Hunny, glad they have come and got your dishwasher, wouldnt they just replace it for you?xx


:rofl: our kids would be perfect together!! Tilda rice and rogan Josh!!:rofl:


----------



## happy mum

serina27 said:


> Back from my scan no change to cervix so no steroids for me BUT she weighs 2lb which is small but she is perfectly formed so not too worried xxx
> 
> Nat glad baby got movin xxx


Thats great news! 2lb not so small your 27+4? prob only a few onces down on the average!! glad you and her all well!!:happydance:


----------



## happy mum

https://www.gehealthcare.com/usen/patient/ultrasound/timelinegrowth_chart.html


----------



## Rosella

Hey All,
Hope you're all well!
Well, further to the earlier stuff about prams etc - what do you think of this one:
https://www.mamasandpapas.co.uk/range/ultima/2921/
I was checking out the skate Cath was recommending - then i thought this looks really good because with the stand etc you even have a high chair and a moses basket arrangement! Phoned them up and they said the carrycot is suitable for using as a bed. But she said the dimensions were 74cm x 33cm. Jue - i know one can't really know how long that is relative to what my baby would be - but really roughly - how long do you think that would last?? TX for any opinions!!
xx


----------



## Hunnyx10

it looks great rosella, it should last at least 3 months or more, depending on how big they grow


----------



## ClaireyF

Gail that pram looks perfect if you dont have much space, its seems to do everything except the washing up!

Nats, :rofl: at rogan Josh and tilda rice!! they will have to get married!! xx


----------



## happy mum

Gail, pram looks great, wouldn't do for one of my kids though, they grew out of the swinging crib i had by 6 weeks, so had to move them to cot, this time i'm going straight to cot!
hunney good luck with dishwasher this time!! 3rd time lucky!!


----------



## Rosella

Thanks Hunny, thanks Claire! - that does not seem very long really. Had hoped for a bit longer. Oh well. I might go and see it in the shop anyway.

:rofl: re tilda rice and rogan josh!!


----------



## happy mum

ClaireyF said:


> Gail that pram looks perfect if you dont have much space, its seems to do everything except the washing up!
> 
> Nats, :rofl: at rogan Josh and tilda rice!! they will have to get married!! xx

Evie has a little friend adam , we always laugh at adam and evie!! then we realised their middle names were Mary and Joseph!!!:rofl:
especially funny as neither of us parents are religious!!


----------



## Rosella

Thanks Nats. Doesn't sound like it would last long if that's the size. I'm tall as well so if the bubba takes after me it might be no good. Oh well.

:rofl: about adam and eve and mary and joseph!!!!


----------



## ClaireyF

:rofl: and poor ethan is probably going to be trying to protect his sisters fom Adam and Josh! xx


----------



## happy mum

ClaireyF said:


> :rofl: and poor ethan is probably going to be trying to protect his sisters fom Adam and Josh! xx

:rofl: Dylan!!


----------



## ClaireyF

:rofl: dylan even!! i'm gettings serinas lad in on the act too!! Dylans gonna need all the help he can get having 2 sisters!! xx


----------



## Jkelmum

:rofl: Ethan will have a younger and older sister of his own to contend with plus a stroppy teenage brother


----------



## ClaireyF

:rofl: serina! xx


----------



## happy mum

:rofl:

no i'm sure they'll all be the best of friends!!! ha ha!! wishful hinking, my 2 already scrap!!
just been down the garden to play on swing and slide, can't wait to get the climbing frame kids are gonna love it!!:happydance:, its gonna be better than the park!!:happydance: at least during the summer i can sit with tilda and feed her whilst referreeing the kids!!


----------



## ClaireyF

aww your gonna have a lovely summer with that new climbing frame!! xx


----------



## bugalugs

Hi girls:)

How's every one this evening?
DH has just gone off to work so I can catch up with you all :)
Back in a bit!

xxx


----------



## happy mum

:happydance:
All we need now is some sun!!!! 
better go sort dinner!!


----------



## ClaireyF

haha thats charming Nats, as soon as hayley makes an appearance you disappear!! :rofl: have fun!, whats for tea tonight? xxx

Hi Hayley, i wondered where you were! xx


----------



## Hunnyx10

we are having lasagne and chips..but i am getting really bad heartburn just lately so im living off gaviscon in aniseed lol the delights of pregnancy


----------



## ClaireyF

mm that sounds nice Hunny! we're having rogan josh tonight, i was gonna make it last night but couldnt be bothered when i got home. xx


----------



## bugalugs

:rofl:yeah thanks Nat:rofl:only kidding:) glad you are doing ok luv, ooh I get aching legs too, they drive me nuts in the evenings, I've been getting bad CTS aswell:(....nice of your neighbours to give you their climbing frame! shame they're moving though!

hiya Claire, I'm still here:) just been so tired & spent day with DH, he's on nights tonight & tomorrow night. Nursery sounds like it's going to be lovely! Can't wait to see the photies:) How's your DH? is he feeling better?

Where's Jue? Are you cleaning carpets! Can I have some of your energy:rofl: sorry the dentist didn't go well luv, specially the news on your hubs!:hugs:

Hiya Cath sounds like it's hectic at work! They must be trying to sort everything out before you go on mat leave! Can't cope without you ya see:) I've heard MW led units are good, i'm sure it'll be fine luv:hugs:

Hey Kat how's your SPD?:hugs: hope it's not too awful, mines eased up abit. Aaw bet it was sad leaving school! Nice they are gonna have a day so you can say bye properly though:)

Hey Hunny, any luck with your new dishwasher? ooh I wish I had one!:)

Hi Carol, how's Violet's new slide? Have you managed to get it put up?

Nicky glad your MW appt went well luv:) & Alfie is doing great:) I'm getting really tired aswell!:hugs:

Hey Serina, how's Ethan doing? Poor little mite:hugs: Glad your scan went well luv & bubs is doing great:hugs:

Hiya Esther!:) How are you doing? How's bubs?

Hey Gail:)How's the pram choosing going? I found it really helpful to go & see the ones I liked in 'real life' at the shops:) it gave us a better idea of them:) hard choosing though eh!

hope I haven't missed anyone out:blush::hugs:if I have oops & hope you are doing well:)

I'm fine:):rofl:just shattered again now:rofl:


----------



## bugalugs

ooops soz that was a bit long:rofl:

I get really bad heartburn too, been drinking gaviscon for a couple of weeks now:rofl:

I'm having sausage casserole topped with mash:) mmmmm


----------



## happy mum

Oops sorry Hayley, must of cross posted!!:blush: love ya really!!:hugs:

put dinner on any way... we're on Salmon. new pots, cous cous and cauliflower. kids are cous cous mad!!, and they eat whatever is mixed in with it which is great to get some fish and veg in!!

Now Hayley... seriously you have to have made notes!!!! suck ass!!:rofl:


----------



## happy mum

:hissy: i want lasagne and chips now!!!
yeah i'm on swigs of gaviscon all day too!! i don't like aniseed though get them to give me peppermint, its still yack but better than heart burn!!


----------



## ClaireyF

:rofl: yes you must have made notes!!!!

DH is still not well, hes been FBing me all day which is quite a distraction :D 

Touch wood, i havent had heart burn yet!! 

xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Hi Hayley Ethan is so mardy bless him he as three spots on his winky-woo so he keeps getting it out :rofl: He keeps sayyin ooouch bless him i feel usless theres not much i can do bless him


----------



## ClaireyF

right, i'm going home, dont fill too many posts before i get home!! xx


----------



## happy mum

ok boss!! XX


----------



## Jkelmum

We are havin pizza delivery for tea ...cheese for katie and ethan meatfeast for chris and jake and veggie for me its a good offer 3 pizza,s garlic bread 3 chips and 1 bottle coke 15 pound


----------



## kittiekat

OOh pizza sounds good Serina, 

Hayley my SPD has been sore today but doc has given me a prescription for it so hopefully wont be to bad anymore (fx!!).

We are being very naughty and having sausage, egg, chips and beans (DH is cooking lol).

It was soooo weird not having to go into school today, kind of miss it already although my house looks miles better lol!!

I so want a dishwasher!! Its the one thing my kitchen is missing.......... :hissy:

How has the carpet shampooing gone Jue? I need to do that too upstairs, we are wooden floors downstairs but it would be good to get upstairs done before Isabel arrives.


----------



## Hunnyx10

well an update on the 2nd dishwasher is i got my refund, but i have to wait till tomorrow until i can bid :(


----------



## bugalugs

:rofl:no notes, just scrolling on the thread to catch up:rofl:there's a 'click here' at the bottom to read the whole thread, I use that:rofl:

Thats great hunny, at least you got a refund on dishwasher:hugs:

Oh sorry your hubs isn't better Claire, my sis had bad stomach the other day, everyone at her work had it!:hugs:

Nat my docs doesn't do peppermint gaviscon:hissy: aniseed is yuk but it's better than nowt:rofl: I'm on gaviscon advance - it's like swallowing something else, gross:rofl::rofl: sorry girls :rofl::rofl:

aaaw Serina luv, bless Ethan:hugs:hows your bubs doing? I wish I was having take out!!!:hissy:

hey kat glad SPD is being treated:) mmmm, your dinner sounds scrummy!!!!!
one of my fave dinners that is!


----------



## bugalugs

gonna go and have my dinner now, starving:rofl:
catcha later on girls:)

drive safe Claire! a bloody tree fell on my sisters car yesterday, she was travelling behind a big lorry laden with hay bales (she lives in Lincolnshire) it brushed past loads of trees and one fell onto her bonnet, a huge bloody great thing.
Thank god she & bubs are ok and were checked out at the hospital xxxxx


----------



## Rosella

Hey Hayley - well no progress to report on the prams at the mo...
Jeez - can't believe the story on your sister! - that's outrageous!
I am STARVING right now - all this talk of food is killing me! Luckily have a big pot of spag bol left over from last night -yum yum. 
Hunny - third time lucky on the dishwasher! - maybe you'll get a great bargain that was meant to be all along :D


----------



## Baci

Hey everyone,

Just a quick one from me, back from the hospital. Everything is fine with bubs although I saw a different doctor today who was very pro VBAC and decided to list all the risks of having a csection to me. Cheers.

Also had me waiting for ages there so Violet was seriously not impressed and I'm not surprised. I was bored myself!

Other good news is I got my health in pregnancy grant form so I can send that off. Has anyone received the money yet?


----------



## Hunnyx10

that money wont be sent out until after 6th april

i really do hope i get it this time lol


----------



## Jkelmum

My mw still dont have the forms for that


----------



## bugalugs

I know Gail! She was really shaken up, no surprise there, I'm just glad she & bubs is ok:hugs:
The annoying thing is that no one got the number of the lorry, he just carried on driving!
The tree was so big she said, it went all the way across the road, all the traffice was stopped obviously, but she said there were some kind people that helped her out.
The police were useless though, said there was nothing they could do!!!!

At least she's ok:hugs:

good luck with your buggy choosing :)

Hiya Carol:) glad all is well with you & bubs, annoying when docs are like that isn't it, I had one tried to talk me into having the amnio! wally. Not surprised Violet was bored then:hugs:bless her:)

No I haven't got my form, MW says they are really struggling to get any sent over here, so I'll probably get mine in about 5 yrs:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Baci

Ah - didnt know that. Thanks!


----------



## bugalugs

Casualty's just starting over here girls, back later:hugs:


----------



## happy mum

:hissy: not got my forms yet either!!! i'm there every bloody week and she never has any!!:hissy:

:rofl: mines the advance gaviscon, gonna make me wretch now when i drink it!!:rofl:

i asked to have a section with dylan , the consultant gave me a leaflet full of negative stats about section ended up going for induction instead, glad i did now as birth second time was much better than first time. iwas just affraid of giving birth after my whopper, there was no real medical reason for a section. i don't think they like doing section unless its medically needed.:hugs:


----------



## Cariad_bach

Aww you guys only 6 pages for me to read .. im disappointed in you all :rofl: :muaha:

Well my backs killing and my house is wet but the carpets are clean :happydance: big pat on the back to me :dance:

Serina glad your LOs ok hun xxx

Carol sorry they kept you waiting but glad you got the form hun .. ive sent mine off to so fingers crossed we get it before we give birth ... not that it makes a difference IMO, a apple costs about the same as a packet of crisps anyway so people that want to eat healthily will and people that don't wont IYNWIM, the money will help tho.

Hayley my god your poor sister, glad shes ok but she must be really shaken up poor thing.
Enjoy casualty hun xx


Aww Claire your poor OH, hope he feels better soon hun xxx

Hunny glad you got a refund.

Gail enjoy your spag bol xx

Kat we have mainly wood floors, just the living room and 2 bedrooms to do but its nice to get them fresh again,
Glad the Doc gave you something for your SPD hun, hope it helps ... hows your foster daughter doing now hun?


Nats enjoy your salmon and gaviscon hun lol xxxxx


----------



## bugalugs

Yay Jue:) well done luv, your house must be sparkling!:) Are you all ready now for your mum coming to stay at easter?

Aaaaw poor BigMac off casualty! (we're abit behind here in Cyprus, we get BFBS-British Forces Broadcasting Station)

I'm off to bed now, we're 2hrs ahead of you ladies in Uk, so it's my nighnighs time now:rofl:

night night, sleep tight, don't let the bedbugs bite!:hugs:


----------



## Cariad_bach

Nite nite hun .... dont watch casualty any more so ive no idea what your talking about lol ..

House isnt quite ready yet, before they come i need to give each room (including bedrooms) a really good clean (like skirting boards, tops of doors, inside all cupboards and wardrobes)
Plant a load of bedding plants,
Paint the sheds,
Mow the lawns,
:rofl: anyone would think it was the queen comming ... she likes to pick fault with everything tho so i like to make sure she doesnt get the chance lol.


----------



## mrsholmes

just a quick one from me:

had my anti d injection and mentioned to midwife that i was getting pain on my left side and under my ribs, she checked my wee and theres protein in it so shes sending it off to the lab results friday.........hope its just a uti!

hope everyone else is ok, read through the threads but im going to check fb then go to bed cos im so uncomfotable..........seriously cant wait to finish work!:hissy:

night night:hugs:


----------



## Cariad_bach

Aww Cath i do feel for you hun, your not having a easy time of it at all are you :hugs:
Hope the pains just a UTI hun and i hope you manage to get a good nights sleep xxxx


----------



## Hunnyx10

nite nite to all those goin to bed

on a good note i thought my dishwasher was tomorrow nite just aswell i looked again it was tonite lol and .......


i got it yay 36.99 and a pickup so it was cheap
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=190293989065

lets hope it works now :)


----------



## Jkelmum

View attachment 16207

View attachment 16209

View attachment 16208


Been shoppin :happydance:


----------



## Jkelmum

Cath hope u feel better soon xxx

Hunny great glad u got it sorted hope u have more luck this time xxx


----------



## ClaireyF

good luck with this dishwasher hunny!!

Hope its just a UTI with you Cath!

Serina, lucky you shopping, what a cute moses basket! did you ever hear anything else about that tv programme following your fame in the mag?

i have mw tomorrow afternoon, going to mention my really itchy shins to her, i know its bad if its your hands/feet but im gonna ask her for her opinion, ive had it for weeks now and i scratch them till they bleed sometimes (not nice!)

xx


----------



## happy mum

nighty night girls!! love the shoping bit serina!!, well done hunney!!, good luck Cath, well done Jue, night night hayley and cath, claire where are you?, and carol? nighty!! XX


----------



## happy mum

ooo there you are good luck at mw tomorrow claire!! XX


----------



## ClaireyF

night night girlies who are going to bed! nats, this is late for you isnt it!! xx


----------



## mrsholmes

thanks, night catch up with u all tom evening:hugs:


----------



## tricky nicky

i had chips peas and gravy for tea, would have preferred the lasagne!!!!!!my mil makes a mean lasagne!!!!!
ive started with bloody back ache its crappy really cannot get comfy in bed anymore.:hissy:
ive been signed off work now tho so i can cat nap during the day:sleep:


----------



## ClaireyF

sorry to hear about your backache but atleast you dont have to struggle through a days work now. i have started to feel like i could cat nap in the afternoon but dont think my boss would be too imppressed if i put my head on my desk! xx


----------



## ClaireyF

im off to bed too now! Josh is going crazy in my tummy though so not sure if i'll get to sleep xxx


----------



## Baci

Night everyone!


----------



## happy mum

helloooo!!! yep it sthe middle of th night again and my legs are driving me nuts!! ARGHHH!!!! i want to chop them off so i can slleeeeppppp!!!!, i should of gone to bed earlier!!! gonna o a 7.30 tonight for sure!!! iff not on in am i'm going to playgroup!! XX


----------



## esther

Hey hun! Whats up with your legs? Are they just cramping or are you just feeling restless?? Sounds like you need to wake someone up in your house and make them give you a good rub and massage!


----------



## Jkelmum

morning all
Gunna be naughty tday and no bedrest for me :blush: My bestfriend ive not seen for months is comin and we are going shoppin and for long lunch so i wont be on much tday...Nat I agree get hubby to give them a massage u never know where it may lead :rofl: you may get some 4am fun tho i dont wanna know cos i am on a :sex: ban until bubs is here BUT i thinkin if u get to 37 wks we shall start again then to start evictin baby lol


----------



## Jkelmum

Claire the tv thing i had a hormonal rant at the women and told her if she had actulaly read the mag she would know the answers :blush: it was the day i had just seen consulant and i was so worried about LO xxx


----------



## ClaireyF

:rofl: good for you serina! have fun with your friend, sounds like you have a great day planned! make sure you show us if you buy any more cute baby things :D

Nats have a good day at playgroup!

Jue, whats your plans today?? any more extreme cleaning??

I'm at work super early coz i'm leaving work at 2 for the mw. DH is still off work, he thinks its a migraine thats been giving him headaches and making him sick. he also thinks its stress related about money worries...so i went off on one again about his mother and the mortgage :blush: just hoping he listened!!

xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Morning all ..

Claire good luck today hun, hope all goes well, sorry your DH is still ill, your right tho its your MIL's falt lol xxx

Serina i love the rocking moses basket its gorgeous, have a fun day hun, take it easy.

Hunny good luck with the dishwasher,


Nats do painkillers help your legs? have fun at playgroup hun xxxx

Well yer im cleaning again, just the normal boring dusting etc tho today :roll:


----------



## Baci

Morning!

Good luck at the MW today Claire.

Jue - I bet you'd give Kim and Aggy a run for their money!

Serina - I hope you have a good day out today.

Nat - I hope you managed to get some more sleep!

Ick - the weather is horrible here today. Good job it's raining too as the slide still isnt built. Think it'll be a job for the weekend. Maybe I'll suggest to DH that I'll do his packing if he builds the slide (although he's probably assuming I'm doing the packing anyway!).

Boo hiss I'm still sad about him going to NZ... :cry:

I was naughty yesterday :blush: and thought stuff it, I still really want a P&T pushchair. My thinking is that I dont really need it to fit in the car as it wont be going in the car very often, I want it for getting on the bus and going for walks and it might have only be required in the car occasionally.

DH said if I that was the pushchair I wanted to get one. So I ordered one! 

Even better kiddiecare do next day delivery so it should be arriving today! :happydance:


----------



## bugalugs

Morning all:) ditto what Jue said:rofl::rofl:

Ooh I get really achy calves too Nat, it's horrible isn't it. I find raising my legs helps a bit, and standing on my freezing cold kitchen floor for some bizarre reason!?

I'm not up to anything today, boring:shrug:but hubs is on nights so we don't get up to anything.

Hope you all have a nice day:happydance:

catch you all later:)

xxxx


----------



## bugalugs

oooh Carol!! Yay I've got the Phil & Ted sport, it's ace I love it! It's so easy to move round & folds down quite compact I think. You do get a good buggy for the money, I'm so chuffed with mine!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Cariad_bach

Yay Carol its great news about your pram :happydance: not long to wait either, do you know what time it will be comming?
The weather here's terrible too, were even having power cuts (which means i keep loosing posts as the power goes off whilst im typing :hissy: )
Hope your DH does build the slide hun .. he owes you big time IMO xx

Morning Hayley, hope you have a nice restful day hun xxxx


----------



## bugalugs

:) thanks Jue, I'll try - although I'm feeling a tad ratty & hot today :hissy: :blush:

but!!! at least I'm not throwing my sofa out of the window - my MW told me one of her preggers ladies did that the other week & so she has signed her up to the anger management course:rofl: 

I said "erm, no, I'm not like that, I'm not throwing things!"

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

think i'm still 'normal' lol


----------



## ClaireyF

:rofl: Hayley, cant imagine throwing a sofa out a window!! i'm feeling ratty too, my boss is being an arse!!

:happydance: carol for ordering that pram! i keep looking at things on the kiddicare website.

hope power doesnt stay off for you Jue, although youd get plenty of dusting done! xx


----------



## Baci

Throwing a sofa!? I cant even move my sofa an inch!

Hope your power sorts itself out soon Jue.

I think Kiddicare are great. They are normally cheaper than other shops and depending how much you spend you also get free delivery. I've ordered a few bits from them before.

Not sure when the pushchair will arrive, sometime between now and 6 I suspect. At least I cant moan about having to stay in and wait as it's still looking horrible out so I'm not going anywhere! I guess that means it's painting or playdough today!

Have ordered a red sport, doubles seat and cocoon... yay! :happydance:


----------



## Jkelmum

:blush: when pregnant with Ethan my hubby peed me off and i threw a pot of chipshop curry at him not been so bad this time lol


----------



## mrsholmes

serina27 said:


> :blush: when pregnant with Ethan my hubby peed me off and i threw a pot of chipshop curry at him not been so bad this time lol

thats made me laugh:rofl:

just a quick one from me, found out how to log on in work.................this could be bad! no ill just come on at lunch!

my left side is really tender couldnt sleep on it at all last night:hissy: im on the cranberry juice now, its quite painfull any suggestions what I can do?#

im also VERY STUCK in work trying to write my business plan and I havent a clue............i didnt do a bloody degree in business!


----------



## mrsholmes

thats a real moanie minnie post sorry,

have a nice day everyone xx:hugs:


----------



## ClaireyF

i feel like throwing something at hubby right now!!! xx


----------



## ClaireyF

cant you take anything for cystitus at all? i cant remember what i take normally but its effective xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Aww Cath hugs hun ... sounds like your more than ready for a few days off hun :hugs:

I dont throw anything because i have to clean it up ... i bang stuff alot tho, plates, cupboard doors etc :muaha:

Well the powers still on and the suns come out now ... all is good in the world (except i still haven't done the dusting!)

Ive just been looking on that Google street photos thingie and my mums house is on it .. all her street is :shock:
Theyve not photographed Wales yet :roll:


----------



## mrsholmes

ive got cranberry juice but they dont know if its a infection or not- im assuming it! they have sent it off to see what type/where the protein is coming from


----------



## ClaireyF

i tried to look at google street yesterday but couldn't get very close! its so crap when we cant see Wales, on google earth its not very clear either :( 

i normally just bang things around and stomping is my fave lol xx


----------



## happy mum

hellooo girls :hugs:

ARGHHHHH!!! my legs and arms ache, its driving me mad!!! :hissy:
at least managed playgrouo so can be a lazy cow rest of the day...
nearly phoned hosp to get monitored this am as just not feeling much movement , but as i was dialling number she started kicking so just gonna keep track of her, been so quiet last few days, i've fely her just not much..

Carol well done you for getting what you want!!! i think with dh going away you could really milk it and get loads a stuff!!!:blush::happydance:

Jue your house must be like a show home!! soooo clean.

Claire lets hope the penny drops for dh and he sorts this mortgage thing out with his mother!!

Hayley... Ditto!!!:rofl:

Cath, hope your work ok i don't know how you have the concentration atm, i can hardly remember anyones name atm let alone do a responsible job!!

Ester i wouldn't dare wake dh up in the night to massage my legs, he s grumpy enough when kid s wake him up. but i do think a good rubbing would help..

and serina are you kidding???:rofl: i'd rather have aching twitching legs than sex.....:rofl:


----------



## happy mum

oo what is the google site????? i saw that car down our lane last week wonder if were on??


----------



## ClaireyF

go on to google search page as normal then click on this link under the search box 'New! Walk through the streets of Britain's biggest cities with Google Maps.''

xx


----------



## ClaireyF

ps id rather have sex than twitching legs :D maybe thats why i dont have twitching legs :rofl: xx


----------



## happy mum

ClaireyF said:


> ps id rather have sex than twitching legs :D maybe thats why i dont have twitching legs :rofl: xx

:rofl: do you thin there a link???


----------



## ClaireyF

there must be!! :rofl: xxx


----------



## mrsholmes

Im not concentrating thats the problem!:blush:

Im home now I only had to do 3.5 hours today cos ive worked 2 really long days, normally id never go home at half 11 but im knackered so I thought tuff!

Its pointless me looking that this google thing then if wales isnt on it!

Nat- mine does that too- doesnt move all day then she doesnt stop! think that maybe her pattern

think Id rather have sex than aching legs- as long as I didnt have to do it all day!:rofl:

Jue- I agree with Nat ur house must be lush!

going to have luch soon cant decide what tho.............:blush:


----------



## bugalugs

wondered how long it would take to get back onto bonking :rofl::rofl:

Serina :rofl: at you lobbin chip shop curry at your OH :rofl:

Cath it definately sounds like a UTI to me luv sorry - it's just I have had two before & the docs need to give you anti b's luv, mine got really bad I was very poorly with it:(
The only advice I can give you - until they get the results back - is to carry on drinking lots of fluids, but try having diluted cranberry with water instead of just neat juice. That way you get more water inside of you:hugs::hugs:

Hubs has just taken our mad dogs out & i'm making lasagne for dindins:)


----------



## mrsholmes

thats a good idea cos its a bit stong on its own, 

we are having chicken ceaser sald for tea.........but im feeling its a but heathly for me!


----------



## bugalugs

ooooh! scrummy! mmmm I love it! Hehe why not have a yummy big garlic bread with it? or ciabatta?


----------



## ClaireyF

mmm think i might make lasgane for tea too :D xxx


----------



## bugalugs

great minds think alike eh :rofl:

bloomin eck, just hoovered all down stairs, I tell you what girls it's getting harder & harder :rofl: i'm bushed!

feeling less ratty now by the way - and I can just about get dressed in the morning, never mind lob a couch out the window:rofl::rofl:


----------



## mrsholmes

yeh could do.....I want lasange now 2 tho!:hissy:

oh was suppose to be working in Bristol today but he has informed me hes in bloody swansea where he normally works now I have too bloody drive back to swansea, pointless me finishing earl!:hissy:


----------



## ClaireyF

do you have to pick him up from work Cath? xx


----------



## bugalugs

flippin eck:hissy::hugs:

I'll save you some lasagne Cath:rofl:


----------



## happy mum

i want lasagne too for dinner!! gonna do mince now so can make it up later!! mmmmm

kids in bed asleep. yipee gonna have rest now, o as well as make mince!! Dh said he'd be home by 4pm so think i'm gonna go swimming, get my legs moving hope to get circulation going!!


----------



## ClaireyF

enjoy your swimming nats!! we have a boiler man coming around after mw because its playing up summat terrible, just hope he doesnt find a major fault!

think ill defo have to have lasgne now!! xx


----------



## bugalugs

:rofl:gawd what have I done:rofl:every ones having lasagne:rofl:

ooh hope nothing too drastic wrong with your boiler claire!

enjoy your rest & swimming Nats, hope it helps with your aching legs!

I'm going to hoover upstairs now then do all the dusting & mop the kitchen floor. 

Back later :hugs::hugs:


----------



## ClaireyF

right, im leaving work to go to mw! :D xxx


----------



## happy mum

good luck at mw!!


----------



## Baci

bugalugs said:


> wondered how long it would take to get back onto bonking :rofl::rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Sex and food appear to the the topics of the day then eh?

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## mrsholmes

if I wasnt pregnant Id say they were my favorite things, along with sleeping, now I have just two sleeping and eating!:rofl:

yes ive got to pick him up from work he only works down the road from me, so if id known i would have stayed in work as it takes anything from half hour to an hour to get to work, so it could mean a 2 trip depends on the traffic!:hissy:


ive decided hes going to make me mousska as we have all the stuff here for it cos ive had to pick him up from work!

just seen on fb u have your p&t pushchair carol!:happydance:

goodluck with the mw Claire!

ur nearly as bad as jue hayley all that cleaning! same with u Nat I just dont know where u get your energy!

6 weeks till I finish work:happydance::happydance:if I last that long!


----------



## Baci

Yup, it's just arrived. Havent got it out the box yet as worried it might be heavy and need a bit of assembling so I'll wait for DH tonight...

I hope the traffic isnt too bad for you :hugs:


----------



## mrsholmes

thanks i going to leave in a bit as it wil be quieter but he cant finish till half 3! med do my head in!

def dont go lifting heavy stuff!


----------



## bugalugs

Good luck at the MW Claire :):hugs:

oh flippin eck Cath, yep I agree men are a pain in the proverbial!! I hate being stuck in traffic:hissy:defo get oh to make dinner! lol
bet you can't wait to go on mat leave:)

Yep Carol it seems :munch:&:sex: are todays topic:rofl:
Yay! great your P&T has arrived! That was quick!!!!! I wouldn't lift it out of the box, I couldn't do it, it's quite heavy, and the wheels need putting on etc, which is easy. Once it's all together it's easy to collapse though:):):)

I'm no where near the cleaning goddess that our Jue is:dishes: I only do it when I have to:rofl: it gets really dusty out here too & if you don't keep the house spotless things start to 'move' IYKWIM:argh:


----------



## tricky nicky

hi folks
really fed up today!!!!!!:cry:
my fellas moaning about money
my nvq assessor has phoned to see if ive done the work:hissy:
my manager has phoned to see if im going back into work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:hissy:
ive been signed off with depression(ive suffered from it on and off for a few years):cry:
so ive come to bed to escape it all


----------



## Cariad_bach

Hi all ... well i dusted and have spent the arvo sorting out all the kids wardrobes, what a task ...

..summer stuff comes out the loft, all Chloes stuff that dosnt fit any more gets bags up for Katie, all Katies stuff gets bagged up for charity shops, all Ryans stuffs being bagged up for Jamie .. i have to leave most of the winter stuff in there too except stuff im sick of the sight of which has gone with the charity shop stuff ......... well you get the idea its a nightmare lol


Claire hope alls going well at the MW hun, you should be there now (i think) cant wait to hear how you get on xx

Carol glad the prams arrived ok hun, have fun building it up tonight xx

Nats enjoy swimming but if your legs are like mine then the more you 'do' with them the worse they are :( if i have a busy day there much worse that night so take it easy hun xxx


Cath hun 6 weeks will fly by for you hopefully hun, you sound really stressed/fed up with it at the mo, do you not have any holidays you can take to give you a week off or somthing hun?

Hayley im not exactally a cleaning goddess lol ... i do like a clean house tho :blush: plus like i said before i have OCD :rofl:

Aww Nicky hun it sounds like your having a really bad time of things at the mo ... hope things get better for you soon hun :hugs:


----------



## bugalugs

:hugs:Nicky luv:hugs:

I won't say "don't let it get to you" as that's so annoying.
I suffered badly with depression about 20yrs ago when my mum was first diagnosed with schizophrenia:cry::cry:it was a really tough time in my life & still gets me down, I really have to be aware of the depression creeping back.

If you ever want to talk luv i'm always here for you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## bugalugs

Hey Jue:) lol I do that with all our clothes aswell lol, swap winter & summer stuff round, but there's only me & hubs:rofl:
I know what you mean though luv, I can't stand grubby houses, I don't mind a bit, & I mean a bit, of mess, but hate grubby:rofl::rofl:
If I don't know where everything is I pannick:rofl:& start obsessing:rofl:

actually come to think of it my legs ache the more I do too!!!!!!


----------



## ClaireyF

hey girlies, im back from mw, hb fine, urine fine, bp fine and she even measured me!! im measuring 30cm so hes 2days bigger lol! she also said i had a nice little bump now. 

theres also cleaning to add to the topics of conversation, so its :munch: :sex: & :dishes: lol

Nats i got your text just as i left mw, thank you :D xx


----------



## bugalugs

:rofl:Claire at :munch::sex:&:dishes::rofl:
that's great news luv that all is well with you & bubs:) and you do have a nice bump luv:):hugs:


----------



## ClaireyF

:rofl: its not necessarily that order :rofl: xx


----------



## bugalugs

true:rofl: more like

:munch::munch:
:wine::wine::wine:
:sex:
:beer::beer:
:sex:
:pizza:


:dishes:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## ClaireyF

:rofl: :rofl: xx


----------



## Baci

:rofl:


----------



## happy mum

:rofl:

cor you lot and cleaning!! well i have to say my house is grubby!!:rofl:

i've not gone swimming yet i put my feet up and they are throbbing in a nice kind of way so i'm staying put why dh looks after kids i so need to sleep tonight i'm so knackered, not sure if will swim or go to bed early now especially if you say the more you do the worse it is.... i neeed sleeeeep more than a swim although being on my own would be nice!!

:hug: Nicky, i get down a lot i wouldn't say depressed but being pg is hard and when you have a lot of other demands things can feel overwhelming!! take one thing at a time!! take care!!:hugs:

Claire glad your mw went well:happydance:and everything sounds spot on!!:happydance:


----------



## mrsholmes

bugalugs said:


> true:rofl: more like
> 
> :munch::munch:
> :wine::wine::wine:
> :sex:
> :beer::beer:
> :sex:
> :pizza:
> 
> 
> :dishes:
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: its hurting more when I laugh!

god how old are u hayley if u dont mind me asking! sorry to hear abot your mum must have been hard:hugs:

glad the mw went well claire......see ur bump isnt small!:happydance:

Nicky- ive been off work too, I just told mine id ring on a weekly basis:hugs:

Jue- ignore me im just moany im off till tuesday so def cant complain, trying to make it to midddle of april then ill reaccess the situition and if I need more time I will, I met my sickness tagets this year so im not too worried

had tea oh made chicken and bacon salad, garlic bread (hayleys idea:rofl:) and im having pancakes with oranges after:happydance::happydance:


----------



## mrsholmes

my house is grubby too Nat!:rofl:

i agree being pg is hard, and i havent got other children, its putting me off tbh dont know how u manage:hugs:


----------



## Cariad_bach

Yay Claire glad all went well hun ... altho i think we need a Bump pic please, id have put money on you measuring under lol

Nats glad your DH is looking after you hun :hugs: hope you get some sleep tonight xxx

All im interested in at the mo is coffee https://bestsmileys.com/coffee/1.gif got a thing for the stuff today ... better than beer i suppose! lol


----------



## mrsholmes

I havent been really able to drink it since being pg! food is my thing! in general.......


----------



## bugalugs

food has ALWAYS been my thing :rofl:

I used to drink gallons of coffee, since being preggers can't even stand the smell, funny isn't it:rofl:

:hugs: Cath i'm 38 in May:hissy::blush:

Yeah it's been really tough with my mum, very hard :hugs: but it's just life eh :hugs:


----------



## Cariad_bach

Cath no i will not ignore your moan hun ... being preg whilst having other kids is much easier than being pregnant and trying to hold down a job ... believe me ive done both and working wasn't fun at all :(

Hayley massive hugs hun .. i cant imagine :hugs:


----------



## mrsholmes

u really dont look 38 hayley! how old is everyone else? im a nosey rosey! Im 27 btw!

I dont want to work anymore.never thought id feel like this!


----------



## bugalugs

:hugs: it's ok Jue :hugs:

hey I'm glad we've all got each other eh ladies :hugs::hugs:

now then, because last night I ate my twix AND my dairy milk bar :blush: I THOUGHT I had no goodies for afters:hissy:

YAY!!!!! Then I remembered we still have 3 chrimbo puds in the bottom cupboard!!!! :happydance: so I got one on the go now :rofl::rofl:

SAVED!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## bugalugs

:rofl: what dya mean Cath, I look 48?? :rofl::rofl: only kiddin hehe

pah not talking to you youngens :sulk::tease:

I feel well old sometimes, also I had a guilt trip about having a baby so late but I've never felt ready before & never felt stable enough in relationships to bring a bub up. Specially when I had such a tough childhood I wanted to be sure about it.

Although I know you never know whats round the corner............

chocolate I hope! :rofl:


----------



## bugalugs

mmm yeah Cath I know what you mean, I've always been really career minded, I guess things change when a bub is on the way, I feel like you do now, although my sister who's due in August says she wants to go straight back to work!!


----------



## mrsholmes

:shock: really! does she have too? i said that before i got pg

cant believe u have brought out the xmas puddngs:rofl:,


----------



## Baci

I was pretty career minded too until Violet came along!

(I'm 34 by the way....)


----------



## ClaireyF

im 23, im not career minded at all, i cant wait to finish work and be a stay at home mum, thats my only career ambition. strange really coz i was always in set 1 for everything at school and got decent gcses and a levels. 

jue, i think because im tall josh has more space to grow upwards rather than start growing outwards although i start to feel like i look pregnant now :happydance: xx


----------



## happy mum

Cariad_bach said:


> Cath no i will not ignore your moan hun ... being preg whilst having other kids is much easier than being pregnant and trying to hold down a job ... believe me ive done both and working wasn't fun at all :(
> 
> :rofl:
> OMG
> you should look after mine, you must have angel children who always sleep through the night and don't trash your house all day...:rofl: and don't get up at 5.30 every morning and pretty much stay full on all day between them till 7.30 at night.... i don't know what you did before but i recon i work 14 hours straight with very few breaks, 7 days a week, even on lap top i'm usually being climbed on, rarely go the lou on my own, then either the kids are up in the night or ..........
> 
> but on the up side they make me laugh far more than any job would!!:rofl: and i love them more than anything in the world!!


----------



## Baci

I'm finding it a lot harder this time round being pregnant and looking after Violet. Especially when she's waking up in the night or waking up super early.


----------



## bugalugs

Yeah Cath she does have to go back although I do think she works too hard & thinks it'll all fall apart if she's not there bless her. Who knows though she might not once bubs is here, her pregnancy was totally unexpected so I don't think it's really sunk in yet:hugs:

Nat:hugs:it sounds like fabulous chaos to me luv:hugs:I can't wait:hugs:

well ladies I'm going to go & watch Holby City then Silent Witness then I'm off to bedieboes nighnighs :happydance:

and yep my chrimbo pud was delish!!!!!! had it with some icecream, don't let my oh know will ya!:shhh::shhh: I packed him off to work with no pud :rofl:

night night xx
:hug:


----------



## ClaireyF

:rofl: your poor DH hayley :rofl: night night and enjoy corrie xx


----------



## ClaireyF

:dohh: where the hell did i get corrie from then??? enjoy Holby Hayley xx


----------



## mrsholmes

:shock:thanks Nat! :rofl:

what did u do before voilet carol?

im losing the plot I just asked oh if he wanted a hot choc he said yes so off i went to make it and me a cuo of tea and I made them in the same mug!!:dohh:


----------



## tricky nicky

im 34!!!
i really dont want to go back to my place of work after mat leave so will be looking for summat else, ive nearly finished my nvq3 in health and social care so that should help in job hunting!!!


ive just eaten a whinberry pie absolutley lush!!!!!no cream for it though
im having a hot choc at th mo waiting for the hottest place on earth to come on tv


----------



## mrsholmes

i have to go back after for 3 months other wise ill have to pay back my 6 wks full pay and 12 wks half pay!


----------



## tricky nicky

ive checked my contract and i dont have to, my mat leave is 6 weeks at 90% of full wage and the rest at mat pay, which im led to believe is the minimum they pay you that does not surprise me knnowing my company!!!!!
my sister gets a bonus if she goes back for 6 months after mat leave.


----------



## mrsholmes

thats ok then! who do u work for? mine is private and it seems they can do wat they like?!


----------



## tricky nicky

i work for primecare not a geat company did work for united response but were taken over by primecare.
are you going back after the mat leave youve typed??
im having 9 months off and may take some annual leave at the end of it also.
its ridiculous the pay we get we should be paid at full pay by government, its going to be a real struggle,applying for working tax credits when alfie arrives!!


----------



## Cariad_bach

happy mum said:


> Cariad_bach said:
> 
> 
> Cath no i will not ignore your moan hun ... being preg whilst having other kids is much easier than being pregnant and trying to hold down a job ... believe me ive done both and working wasn't fun at all :(
> 
> :rofl:
> OMG
> you should look after mine, you must have angel children who always sleep through the night and don't trash your house all day...:rofl: and don't get up at 5.30 every morning and pretty much stay full on all day between them till 7.30 at night.... i don't know what you did before but i recon i work 14 hours straight with very few breaks, 7 days a week, even on lap top i'm usually being climbed on, rarely go the lou on my own, then either the kids are up in the night or ..........
> 
> but on the up side they make me laugh far more than any job would!!:rofl: and i love them more than anything in the world!!
> 
> 
> :rofl: yer sorry hun my kids are quite easy now :hugs:
> 
> Saying that when i was expecting Katie my others were 2 and 1 and that was more like hard work ... still better than working tho :rofl:
> 
> Im 30 BTW ;)
> 
> 
> Cath its terrible that you have to go back hun, is there no way round it?
> 
> Hayley enjoy Holby hun, thats one i used to watch when half of it was on a maturnity ward, it was when i was first expecting and i loved it but they dont do the maternity ward bit now do they :(
> 
> 
> Nicky i watched the first part of The hottest place on earth last weekend it was great :)Click to expand...


----------



## Baci

mrsholmes said:


> what did u do before voilet carol?

Hey Cath, I was a chartered accountant (and still am I guess!) and worked for a bank.


----------



## mrsholmes

thats a brill job carol- with my oh would get his training done!

dont think I can Jue, maybe in 2011 when our loan finishes and car finishes we'll will be alot better off, plus I earn alot more than oh..........


----------



## mrsholmes

how much is the working tax credits if u work full time?! 

the student loan people still havent found me! lol! think its cos i got married and moved away but I heard that they find u through the working tax credits! when they start taking back the student loan its going to be around £100 a month

we have a primecare here Nicky, dont knowmmuch about them, I agree SMP is crap!!!!!! its not bloody fair!


----------



## lilmomof3

hello ladies, checking in hope everyone is ok and doing good still cooking . wanted to let all of you know i made it im now 29weeks YIPPEEEE to me this is very impt milstone due to my last pg didnt make it this far i only got to 28 weeks and 5 days im so happy iv come this far . well any way all is well on my part the spd is doing ok no realy bad changes so thats good and my daughter hailey had her hernia surgery on her belly button this am it went realy good they said she has 3 stiches on the inside of her belly she will not see and they will be there forever somthing with there silk stitches and they dont remove them and they said she will have a very small scar from the surgery im having her rest right now they have her on strong meds to help her pain so she is very tired and she was a big girl i told her and i was so proud of her . all she could talk about was wanting her twin sister they have such a strong bond so finaly her sissy got home from school and now she is able to sleep knowing shes here . im going to post belly pics soon its been busy over here latly and my nesting is kicking in i found out from the doc that i will deftly be having this baby either june 3,4,5 one of them days forsure unless i go into early labor ( pray i dont ) and on my next apt on april 23rd i will have my scan to make sure lil man is growing good . any way ladies im gunna check on hailey so i hope all is well with all of you good luck


----------



## happy mum

mrsholmes said:


> :shock:thanks Nat! :rofl:
> 
> what did u do before voilet carol?
> 
> im losing the plot I just asked oh if he wanted a hot choc he said yes so off i went to make it and me a cuo of tea and I made them in the same mug!!:dohh:

:rofl: sorry Cath,:blush:, hard day. i'm just a realist, say it how it is!! really can't compare mon-fri 8-6 with 7days a week 24 hrs a day!!. i'm a bit of a be prepared for the worst and when it turns out not so bad be pleased!! persoally i found work much easier than being a mum, its the no time off that i strugggle with. even working lugging a huge baby around with me!! but having said that i've no ntention of returning to work, i soooo intensly love my kids i couldn't bare to leave them, :cry:

well i'm off to bed now grumpy old cow bag that i am...:witch:
nighty night!!:hugs:


----------



## ClaireyF

:rofl: night night grump old cow bag! hope your legs let you sleep tonight hun xxx


----------



## mrsholmes

:rofl:ill be on here this time next year wanting my easy life back!

night night!


----------



## Baci

Night!


----------



## Jkelmum

Well i am shatterd just got back we went to medowhall at sheffield then xscape at castleford then asda ....ive got 3 cardigans 1 towel 6 advent bottles 2 dummys for baby then a night gardian for ethan and shorts and t-shirts for katie and jake and a maternity dress for me will post pics of baby stuff tomorrow x


----------



## mrsholmes

sounds lush serina, take it easy x:hugs:


----------



## kittiekat

I will be returning to work after bubs, hopefully in the new year (depends on money though). I have been very career minded in the last few years so it will be interesting to see how I feel after Isabel arrives.

I am 30 by the way.


----------



## mrsholmes

hows the spd? x


----------



## Hunnyx10

:cry:i seem to be the eldest mum here as i will be 42 in August...

carol glad you got P&T i just love mine :happydance:

im having lots of problems with my sciatic nerve, so making it hard to walk


----------



## meldmac

Hope everyone is doing well. I'm just getting over this stupid cold finally, still got a bit of a cough though. Saw my dr. on Friday and have to go for a glucose tolerance test in the next couple of weeks....yay. I hate the syrupy stuff you have to drink for it. 

I think I've decided to start mat leave at the end of May. Wish I could earlier, I'm getting more tired at night now and still having a hard time sleeping. I can't get comfortable at all in our bed so have been sleeping on the cough blah. I really want to start getting some big baby stuff but can't until we get our place straightened out. Have been to tired to get going on it though. Maybe I'll get some done this weekend.

Anyway been really busy at work this week and will be going in on one day this weekend to get caught up. 

Take care ladies;
Mel


----------



## amber20

I have been having a hard time with that nerve the last few weeks. My doctor said to have husband rub my back and to apply a heating pad there but no longer than 10 mins at a time. Hopefully soon the baby will move and get off it!


----------



## happy mum

grumpy old cow bag awake again...:witch:.....:rofl:
so plan is walk a bit, rotate ankles then try sleep again.....
playgroup again in am so see ya all later XXX:hugs:


----------



## Jkelmum

lol Nat i was just goin to bed to kick hubby out when u posted this he slept from 11~2 then i kicked him out and i slept 2~6 poor ethan cant get comfy he asnt slept for 3 nights dunno how he is managin


----------



## mrsholmes

nice to see u Mel and amber!

my LO was on a nerve and shes moved so its def possible! 

the 8 weeks will fly by mel- do u have bank holidays in america mel?

:hugs:nats did u sleep well after?

im off all day and not moving catching up on tv!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Morning all .. massive hugs Nats, i suppose i find kids easier because i had a terrible job lol (well not terrible but really physical)
Hope you managed to get back off to sleep hun, enjoy playgroup xxx

Amber hope your LO moves off your nerve soon hun, it sounds painful xx

Cath enjoy your self today hun, put your feet up and get loads of R&R xx

Aww Serina poor you and Ethan, is he still getting new spots? sounds like you had a successful shopping trip tho hun xxx

Hi Mel, glad your colds finally shifting hun, it will be May before you know it hun xx

Hunny hugs hun xxx

Kat what do you do for a living hun ... i know youve said but i cant remember sorry xxx

Claire any sign of that bump piccie yet hun ;)



Well im spending the day looking into Guinea Pigs .. dont know if to get boys or girls, got to wait a few weeks tho because were moving and converting the wendy house that sits at the top of the garden...

..OH wants to move it to put a seating area up there and letting the kids have the guinea pigs is his way of getting them to agree to letting him move it lol

Just realised its mine and OH wedding anniversary Sunday :blush: so i best get my thinking cap on as to what to do for him on short notice!! (bet hes not remembered either tho lol)


----------



## mrsholmes

what u up to today Jue? 

im bored already.............really want to sort the nursery out but ive gotta wit till james puts up the furniture up!


----------



## Baci

Morning everyone.

Had another bad night (although not as bad as you Serina :hugs:) so feeling really tired again today. I've got a funny headache which is probably just due to lack of sleep. Violet's also decided to be grumpy this morning so it's fun fun fun here.

Meant to be going to a VBAC appointment today. Debating whether to phone up and cancel as I really dont feel up to another trek to the hospital. 

I hope Ethan gets better soon Serina.

Enjoy your day off Cath!

Have fun at playgroup Nat.

Hope you feel better soon Hunny and Amber :hugs:

It's not long til May Mel :hugs:

Sorry if I've missed anyone (I'm just not as good at this as Jue!)

Oh yes, Jue, have a great time looking into guinea pigs. I bet the kids will love them!


----------



## Jkelmum

View attachment 16315

Baby towel and 6 pairs of sox
View attachment 16316

3 cardigans 

I now only need a breast pump and pram although we have decided to use ethans pram when shes born and go choose one in the early wks :cloud9:

I am so tired tday was may last day at work:happydance: gunna miss the kids :cry: got them a easter egg

Chris goes back to work tday at 1 so this afternoon will be hard as ethan is a daddys boy and doesnt want his mummy:cry:


----------



## mrsholmes

hiya Carol, have u got the car or will u have to get the bus?

I just realised im moaning about being in work and now im moaning about being off! I havent got the car so cant go anywhere and it gets lonelybeing alone all day oh isnt home till 6!


----------



## mrsholmes

they are lovely serina! ive got that towel as well, asda is great!

what pump u getting?


----------



## Jkelmum

If i was u i would sleep cath xxx


----------



## Jkelmum

Melda mini


----------



## bugalugs

morning everyone, 

Just a quick one from me today, oh is off work & he says I spend too much time on here "doing your work again" he says:rofl::rofl:

Hope you are all ok & having a good day so far:hugs:

I will try & catch up later - honest:blush:

xxx


----------



## ClaireyF

ok my memory is crap, i have forgotten everything everyone has written apart fro your anniversary Jue, its the same day as ours :happydance: how long have you been married?

had a night mare journey to work this morning, who thinks its a good idea to try and reverse 2 removal lorries in the centre of chester during rush hour??

:blush: i went to the bathroom this morning to see that my left nipple has started leaking, DH thought it was funny!!

Cath, enjoy your day off hun, wish i was off work :( 

Serina, sorry to hear that your lad is still not well :hugs:

Nats, enjoy playgroup :D xx

Carol, what time are you supposed to be at the hospital?

xx


----------



## Baci

mrsholmes said:


> hiya Carol, have u got the car or will u have to get the bus?

Thankfully I have the car. DH works in mayfair so I give him a lift to the station in the morning (although for how much longer I can do that I dont know!).

Just phoned the hospital to see if it's something I absolutely have to go to or not. (IE they wont book you in for a csection unless you've been the the VBAC appointment to discuss it). I'm a bit confused really, the first consultant appointment I had said he had no problem with me having a csection, but the registrar I saw on Wed was really pro VBAC (and therefore anti csection).

I thought I'd made my mind up, all I know is that I dont want to go through labour to end up with an emergency csection again...

Oops - this has almost turned into a mini rant, sorry! :blush:


----------



## Jkelmum

My nipples leak all time no it does my head in


----------



## mrsholmes

can i ask why u have to have a c-section? u prob said b4! my memory is crap! I dont really understand all the stuff relating to VBAC

Claire- my right one leaks........its also cracked, sexy stuff being pg! I posted a thread on over 18s bit asking what happening when ur bf/ start leaking whether people wear bras while having sexy time or what?! no body tells u this stuff before u get pg!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Lol Claire at least you know about your anniversary :rofl:
Weve been married 7 years this time ... together 2 years before we got married tho, not really long because weve both been married before :roll:

Serina the stuffs gorgeous xx

Cath put your feet up woman!! yer its lonely tho (its why im on here so much) i cant drive at all tho so im used to it xx (ps get some of that cream for the cracked nipple hun ;) xx)

Hayley hope you have a nice day with OH hun xxx


Carol i hope you dont have to bother going in hun ... its not like you've not been through one before ... it must be really hard to know what to do for best hun xxxx


----------



## Baci

My appointment is at 11 Claire. Apparently the midwife who does the appointments is going to give me a call instead now so I dont have to go there...

Violet is in a naughty mood this morning and I suspect she wouldnt be too happy with another trip to the hospital...


----------



## ClaireyF

i read that on the over 18s the other day cath! my nipples are cracked too and flaky lol!

Cath & Serina, have you started wearing breast pads at all? i dont seem to have leaked very much but dont fancy any embarrassing moments lol. when do yours seem to leak the most?

xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

This is the best nipple cream ive found yet 

https://img.tesco.com/pi/xpi/0/5021691210030_200.jpg

Its £2.78 in Tesco ;)


----------



## ClaireyF

thats good new Carol! thats a better way of doing it rather than wasting time driving there and back

Jue, you'll just have to surprise your DH on sunday and/or make him feel guilty if hes forgotten too :rofl: xx


----------



## ClaireyF

ooo i'll get some of that Jue :D xx


----------



## Baci

mrsholmes said:


> can i ask why u have to have a c-section? u prob said b4! my memory is crap! I dont really understand all the stuff relating to VBAC

Sorry Cath, do you mean why I have to have one this time or why I had one last time?

I dont have to have one this time, it's my choice. But they want to discuss with me about having a vaginal birth this time round (I guess they would rather me VBAC than csection).
.
Thanks, Jue - I dont have to go now the midwife is going to call me instead.

Thankfully I dont have leaky nips yet! Famous last words eh...?


----------



## Cariad_bach

It works really well hun and you can use it once your LO's born to (after feeding) and it stopped them drying out etc ..

..will do that on Sunday hun .. make him feel bad lol :muaha:
What are your plans?


----------



## Jkelmum

:cry: Ethan is screamin for daddy and wont come nr me :cry:


----------



## Baci

:hugs: Serina

Can I ask a question for those who have BF more than once before.... is it easier the second time around?


----------



## Jkelmum

I BF no probs 1st time 2nd time couldnt due to meds 3rd was a nightmare felt like i was suffercatin him so i expressed from 2days old until 6 months and plan on expressin the whole time this time ...I feel awful he keeps sayin hate u stampin his feet and wantin daddy :(


----------



## Rosella

Hi everyone,
Popping in randomly as usual! - see lots going on - talk about careers, anniversaries, nipple leaking...
I have always been mega career orientated - but feel like my brain has been taken over by baby stuff! Hope I'm not going to feel horribly torn when I go back to work.
Thanks for the nipple cream tip Jue - I'm going to get some of that!

Serina - hope Ethan calms down! :hugs:
x


----------



## Cariad_bach

Aww Serina poor Eithan and poor you hun xxx

Carol it got easier each time for me .. not that it was hard the first time really but i knew more what i was doing 2nd time, how to get them to latch on properly etc and i felt more comfortable doing it i suppose.

Hi Gail :wave: xxxx


----------



## ClaireyF

Cariad_bach said:


> It works really well hun and you can use it once your LO's born to (after feeding) and it stopped them drying out etc ..
> 
> ..will do that on Sunday hun .. make him feel bad lol :muaha:
> What are your plans?

we aren't doing much tbh, probably either get a takeaway or cook a nice meal...unless Paul has made plans for us or summat, just hoping the weather is nice so i can go out and tidyour patio up ready to be able to sitout there in the evenings :D xx xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Ive just shown ethan every room in house bless him he is lookin for his daddy who as only gone shop he goes to work at 1pm until 11 and i am now dreadin it i feel so useless what kinda mum am i if he cant stand to come near me :(


----------



## Jkelmum

Daddy is home now and all is well with the world god help me at 1


----------



## ClaireyF

o huni, isnt it normal for a child to favour one parent over another when they are ill? your not useless serina :hugs: xxx


----------



## bugalugs

:) ah thanks Jue, didn't think anyone had seen me:cry: :hugs: we are going to go out for a drive & lunch, if it stops raining! xxx


----------



## ClaireyF

:hugs: i'd seen you hayley hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## mrsholmes

thanks the cream I got its really good i think u told me about it!

just phoned mw results are clear no infection or anything:happydance: 

sorry hayley I think I missed ur post:hugs:

:hugs: more hugs serina, I agree with claire

hi gail! what job do u do? we have exciting convos here!:rofl:

glad u dont have to go to the hospital carol!

im a bit worried about bf..........incase I cant!?! my mum/james mum etc are very much into bottle feeding think it must have been a 80;s thing. whats everyone else planning on doing?

where u going for lunch hayley is there nice local resturants?


----------



## Jkelmum

Sorry Hayley too :( didnt mean to miss u


----------



## kittiekat

Morning Cath, my SPD is still bad if I do too much walking. I am learning very quickly what I am capable of and what I shouldn't try to push through...... Can't wait for next weeks appointment.

Jue, I am a psychologist and it took me a long time to reach the point that I am at right now so it will be hard for me to put my career on the back burner for a while. I also earn the most dough in our house so I know I will have to go back to work full time eventually.

Hi Hayley, enjoy your drive if you manage to go hun.

Hello to everyone else, Serina, Carol, Claire, Baci.....erm please forgive me if I haven't mentioned you I am also crap at remembering everything lol!!


----------



## mrsholmes

I agree Kat, u def learn what is too much and what makes it worse, tbh I didnt find the physio that good, it was mostly stuff u could find on the net. I have the same problem i will have to go back full time too!


----------



## Baci

:hugs: Serina. It sounds like Ethan is just a Daddy's boy, you're not a useless mum...

Violet is normally a bit of a mummy's girl, but at the weekend my DH nipped out to take a couple of things to the rubbish tip for 10 mins. Violet screamed the place down until he got home again.

Have a lovely day Hayley.

Good news you dont have an infection Cath.


----------



## Cariad_bach

Oooh Kat you have a really cool job hun :) bet its fantastic but hard work, sorry to hear the SPD still bad hun :(

Cath glad there no infection hun :hugs:

Hayley have a nice lunch hun, must be great to be able to spend some nice time together xx

Serina hun dont worry about it ... Chloe and Ryan would both scream for me if there ill or hurt but Katies a daddy's girl and would only want her dad...if not him then one of her brothers or sisters, im way dont the list :roll:

Claire it sounds nice hun ... were planning on doing our patio this weekend to, hopeing its nice enough to get some bedding plants for the hanging baskets etc.


----------



## mrsholmes

Baci said:


> :hugs: Serina. It sounds like Ethan is just a Daddy's boy, you're not a useless mum...
> 
> Violet is normally a bit of a mummy's girl, but at the weekend my DH nipped out to take a couple of things to the rubbish tip for 10 mins. Violet screamed the place down until he got home again.
> 
> Have a lovely day Hayley.
> 
> Good news you dont have an infection Cath.

omg I have all this to come:rofl:

we are doing the garden may time...........but everything I plant dies:hissy:

wow nearly 500 pages!


----------



## Baci

mrsholmes said:


> omg I have all this to come:rofl:

Heh - just you wait til you get full on toddler tantrum! :hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:

:rofl:


----------



## ClaireyF

Cariad_bach said:


> Claire it sounds nice hun ... were planning on doing our patio this weekend to, hopeing its nice enough to get some bedding plants for the hanging baskets etc.

i'm gonna plant the seed for the hanging baskets this weekend too :D but i need to get some compost...can't lift it by myself so will have to persuade DH to come to B&Q / homebase with me xx


----------



## bugalugs

aaah thanks girls, you are all forgiven :rofl::rofl: only kidding:hugs: I love you all hehehehe:)

well it's p*ssing it down, not going anywhere:(

best dash before I get caught on here! :rofl:


----------



## kittiekat

Ooh this staying at home all day is not going to be a healthy choice! I have just nipped to McDonalds to get a chicken nugget meal :blush::blush:


----------



## mrsholmes

id love a mcd's now!

im going to have cheese salad sandwhich, cup a soup and bag of crisps im starving!!!

gutted for u hayley! maybe u can have a nice lunch inthe house!

my mother does my baskets.....cos im useless!


----------



## ClaireyF

mmm mcd...why did you have to mention them Kittikat?? i will have to try and avoid it when i go out for lunch now :hissy: 

Don't get caught Hayley! have a good day with hubby!

Cath, your brunchlunch sounds healthy!! i'm crap at eating healthy when i'm at home! xx


----------



## Jkelmum

I hav a ham salad sandwhich for lunch in fridge from shop followed by frozen cream egg and kettle crisps


----------



## mrsholmes

it wasnt that healthy- full fat cheese, mayo, white bread and then I had a mini mars!! of and walkers crisps!

ive never had a frozen creme egg....interesting!

claire- u should have one- i like the cheeseburger happy meals!


----------



## kittiekat

I have just got a letter saying I have a physio appointment on tuesday at 7pm.


----------



## mrsholmes

thats good news, i was surpirsed u only get one app! i got one of those long pillows which I think def help x


----------



## Jkelmum

i like to crunch the chocolate off the cream :blush: :rofl:


----------



## mrsholmes

serina27 said:


> i like to crunch the chocolate off the cream :blush: :rofl:

ooooh I want to try it now! that would invlove walking to the shop and im far too lazy!


----------



## ClaireyF

:rofl: Serina! 

just been to get measured for a bra, i didnt think i'd changed but i have gone up 2 sizes :happydance: 

I have a dream genii pillow which i use otherwise my hips ache in bed, the only problem is that the stuffing has moved to the ends, gonna stick it in the washing machine at the weekend and see if it will plump it up xx


----------



## mrsholmes

lol im gutted my boobs have gone massive....didnt mind at first but im finding it hard to find clothes without them popping out!

ive got one from mothercare £25 and its kept its shape well


----------



## ClaireyF

mrsholmes said:


> lol im gutted my boobs have gone massive....didnt mind at first but im finding it hard to find clothes without them popping out!

:rofl: and i got a telling off by the M&S lady for wearing underwire :O xx


----------



## mrsholmes

btw ive eaten to much and it feels like my stomach is pressing on my lungs!:sick:


----------



## mrsholmes

ClaireyF said:


> mrsholmes said:
> 
> 
> lol im gutted my boobs have gone massive....didnt mind at first but im finding it hard to find clothes without them popping out!
> 
> :rofl: and i got a telling off by the M&S lady for wearing underwire :O xxClick to expand...



are u going to bf? ive been wearing non underwire since the start! have u got a bon marsh clothes shop by u? they do nice t -shirt ones so do matalan I found marks to be a bit old fashioned/ not much support


----------



## happy mum

ARGHHHH!!! just sit down to reply now dylan woke up screeming!! see ya!!


----------



## mrsholmes

oh no Nat!


----------



## ClaireyF

not sure if theres a bin marche near here, i will google, but theres a matalan so i will try them on in there. yep, i am going to try and bf aswell, i cant imagine standing around the kitchen in the middle of the night trying to warm milk up when its all ready and waiting IYKWIM...x


----------



## mrsholmes

same here, although my friend is bf and it doesnt look like the easy opiton any more! but ive been out with her a few times and i cant imagine being shopping out etc then try to warm a bottle up! 

also has anyone had any bad experiences of bf in public? my friend out a nursing hood on but i dont like the idea of that....... i havent got much tact and if ppl said anything i prob tell them to f**k off:rofl:

the ones in matalan are only £4! £7 in bon marsh!


----------



## Jkelmum

I feel yucky my bk is achy and my tummy crampy gunna lay down xxx


----------



## Rosella

The thread's moving fast today!! 
Hi Cath - I'm an architect. Everybody is always wanting something yesterday - so I am in a constant rush!! Also the main earner at the mo as my OH is in the middle of a career change involving back to uni - so will HAVE to come back to work. I'm OK with that in a way (at the moment anyway!) cos like Kat I feel like I have invested a lot in my career. He'll prob be doing quite a lot of the childcare when I come back so I feel OK with that - way better than leaving LO in a nursery for v long hours etc. 

Claire - result on the remeasure!!! :D
Hi Jue! :wave:


----------



## mrsholmes

https://www.bonmarche.co.uk/store_gmap.php?DefaultBranchID=true

that should tell u, they are not on line tho! its a proper old womens store!:rofl:


----------



## mrsholmes

what a fab job Gail!

:hugs:serina xxxx


----------



## Rosella

What do you do? I think I missed it in the thread?...x
Serina hope you feel better soon - sounds like it's not a good day!! :hugs:


----------



## Rosella

On the subject of BF - I've heard it is massively more convenient if you can get the hang of it. Not going to beat myself up about it if it doesn't work out though. But will give it my best shot. I reckon once you've been through childbirth, getting your bosoms out in public is not a problem!! :rofl:


----------



## ClaireyF

thanks Cath!

Gail, sounds like a good job, thats something i wanted to be when i was at school but was never encouraged to do it! i did maths and physics at A-level (and a couple more) which could have pushed me to go down that route, i sort of wish i'd followed my heart... x


----------



## Rosella

It is good - I enjoy it! :) - it's quite rewarding because you see things come to life. It's a lot of hard graft as well though...and very male dominated. Which is also good and bad- can make it tough to get to the top IYKWIM. 
With those A-levels you could easily have done it - you still can actually - lots of people go in when they are slightly older and it's much better cos you're more mature. :D
xx


----------



## mrsholmes

I manage a care home for adults with physical disbailties and also a community based scheme, I do like it but just not at the moment:rofl:, it just gets very stressfull with a staff team of 15 and a number of clients

:hugs: its horrible when ur not encouraged, my parents were the same they really didnt want me to got to uni and it was only cardiff!!......ended up going further to go with James- even if it was a shit uni!

getting my boobs out in public is not an issue for me, esp after labour! I have a feeling that it may be for some members of my family tho! but i certainly wont be going in a diff room if people are not comfortable............im a little wound up about the issue as certain people in my family feel I should go in a diff room etc and not feed in front of men, very lucky my oh doesnt feel like this and is very supportive


----------



## ClaireyF

who knows one day, maybe i will get a decent job...i did spanish and law as A levels as well but completely forgotten my spanish now :( xx


----------



## happy mum

Cor you lot have filled in about 7 pages today!!!!:rofl:

Dylan cried for 30 mins i think because hes tired.....arghhhh well go back to sleep then!!! which of course he won't. well hes happy again now after lots of cuddles and 2 yogurts plus calpol just in case he is ill:blush:

so i read up before he started crying now i can't remember much but you lot seem to answered each others questions so i've not got much else to say!!:hugs:

hmmm, i did bf my 2 ..evie was easier than dylan, to start with which is weird as evie first, my mw said i was trying to feed him like i had last fed evie at 6 months and i needed to retrain myself into newborn feeding iykwim!!:baby:
i think it was harder with him as he was abit early too so tired really quickly and kept falling asleep. i expressed for first week and cup fed him till he got the hang of sucking. was worth it though, fed him to 9 months, much easier than botle in the long run!. o and i never had any negative comments from people with either babies!! i intend to bf this one till 1yr i think??


----------



## mrsholmes

god claire- hard core a levels!


----------



## mrsholmes

thanks Nat, can I ask about cup feeding? does it not cause the nipple confusion thing?

I said I want to bf till 6 months or so is it hard to stop?

can u drink at all? if u do do u express

god im like 20 questions annie today!


----------



## Rosella

Cath - it sounds full on! - lots of responsibility and really demanding! 
Claire - wow -loads of A-levels! :D - you could do lots of things hun. Not helpful if you're not encouraged. :hugs: also I reckon the language would come back if you were around it. Sounds more like no-one ever explored the options with you? xx


----------



## ClaireyF

mrsholmes said:


> god claire- hard core a levels!

well, they didnt seem it at the time but i can't imagine doing any of those now!! what did you do? xx

Hiya Nats, good to see you back with us! Are you having a quiet afternoon? xx


----------



## Rosella

Good questions Cath - I want to know too!


----------



## Rosella

aww, got to go get on, see you gals a bit later xx


----------



## happy mum

No thats why cup feeding is better than bottle if you want to bf, so they don't get their mouths trained into bottle sucking. bottle fed babies suck using front of mouth .whereas boob fed use their tongue and suck deeper. you shouldn't need to cup feed unless they not getting enough milk.


----------



## ClaireyF

Rosella said:


> Cath - it sounds full on! - lots of responsibility and really demanding!
> Claire - wow -loads of A-levels! :D - you could do lots of things hun. Not helpful if you're not encouraged. :hugs: also I reckon the language would come back if you were around it. Sounds more like no-one ever explored the options with you? xx

no no-one really knew what i should do! i think its because i enjoyed a wide variety of subjects that no-one would pinpoint one and help me! 

Cath, do the kids at schools near you have to learn welsh as a compulsory subject? they do near us and neither me or Paul can speak any welsh...x


----------



## mrsholmes

I wasnt very good at school.........bit rebelous:rofl: never went! did my gcse mocks and failed them all, my parents wasnt bothered cos I already has a job in the local supermarket and assumed id stay there. anyway I somehow passed my gcse's and then did an gnvq in health and social care, I knew what job I wanted so that was the best option and was very lucky to be in the job I wanted at 24. 
I do moan about it but i enjoy it,had my appriasal and it went really well, and when I come back from mat leave they are looking to progress me to service manager (area manager) and y assistant have my job :happydance: thats why ive doing these nvq's! 




im really rambling................:rofl:


----------



## happy mum

o and yes i drank a bit whilst bf, but best not getting drunk, just glassor 2 won't harm. if you want a big night out best expressing before, to bottle feed baby, then in am after night out express first feed and chuck!! so don't give baby upset tummy!!
by 6 months babies start to be weened onto solids so need less milk. to stop feeding you just cut a feed out every 2/3 days till milk dries up. you have to do it over a week or 2 or you end up in agony!! last days are just doing a night feed then everyother night then every 2, till not much there then stop!


----------



## happy mum

ClaireyF said:


> Rosella said:
> 
> 
> Cath - it sounds full on! - lots of responsibility and really demanding!
> Claire - wow -loads of A-levels! :D - you could do lots of things hun. Not helpful if you're not encouraged. :hugs: also I reckon the language would come back if you were around it. Sounds more like no-one ever explored the options with you? xx
> 
> no no-one really knew what i should do! i think its because i enjoyed a wide variety of subjects that no-one would pinpoint one and help me!
> 
> Cath, do the kids at schools near you have to learn welsh as a compulsory subject? they do near us and neither me or Paul can speak any welsh...xClick to expand...

i was like that too, didn't have a clue what i wanted to do.. i did english lit, biology and physics A level. but like Cath i liked going to the pub and dating lads so didn't pay much attention!, only passed my Eng Lit as i fancied the teacher!!!:rofl: hated the physics and biology teachers so just skipped most of the lessons!!! i didn't even turn up for the physics exam.... naughty girl!!!:blush:


----------



## ClaireyF

Cath, you've done well to get to where you want to get (trying not to sound patronising). My DH was crap at school and got crap gcses but then he went to be an apprentice electrician and worked hard and got the job he wanted! xx


----------



## ClaireyF

:rofl: nats, i think i was the same! i had my first proper boyfriend at 17 so he was my priority over a-levels. VERY naughty that you didnt even do the exam :rofl: xx


----------



## happy mum

ClaireyF said:


> Cath, you've done well to get to where you want to get (trying not to sound patronising). My DH was crap at school and got crap gcses but then he went to be an apprentice electrician and worked hard and got the job he wanted! xx

yes you have done well Cath!!!:hugs:

i think if you work hard then you can do well no matter what your grades are!! working as a maternity nurse, has nothing to do with any exams i have. trained to do that after!!. i think if you know what you want to do at 16 you are very lucky, most kids havn't a clue... why would they though!!


----------



## happy mum

:rofl:


ClaireyF said:


> :rofl: nats, i think i was the same! i had my first proper boyfriend at 17 so he was my priority over a-levels. VERY naughty that you didnt even do the exam :rofl: xx

I hated physics, too much remembering pointless equasions and formulas, and with not doing maths a level too, i was struggling with the maths side of it!! blurghhhhh!!! 
i have no idea why i took it at alevel, prob cos i liked the physics teacher at gcse level!!:rofl: theres a pattern here!!:rofl:
o Dh home better go!!:rofl:


----------



## ClaireyF

i wish i had the drive to do something though, alls ive ever really wanted to be is a mother, ive always wanted my own family. my mum died when i was 5 so i think that i feel i missed out on a lot and can't wait to have that mother-child bond IYKWIM xx


----------



## ClaireyF

:rofl: you've been rumbled Nats, speak later hun xx


----------



## mrsholmes

:hugs: sorry to hear that Claire, must have been hard, do u see your dad?

yes they have complusory welsh here, and teachers have to teach in both welsh and english idea is that children can speak both languages, we cant speak welsh either but id be happy if our child picks it up but I wouldnt send them to a welsh school if u know what I mean!

:rofl:ull be having a row like hayley! oh said to me last night.......' oh so your chatting on line now' I was like havent u noticed me typing away!

ur very sensible claire-had my first bf at 13:shock: and started drinking too............my princess is grounded till shes 21!


----------



## ClaireyF

Cath, no i dont see my dad, not seen him since i was 10, to cut a long story short, the police reckoned he killed my mum, i had to go to court to give evidence against him but he was never convicted. My grandparents brought me up since 10 and they are wonderful and have been so good to me, i dont know what i would have done without them! god i'm trying not to cry at my desk now xxx


----------



## ClaireyF

:rofl: at the thought of you grounding your baby til 21! DH said that if we had a girl then she wouldnt be allowed out until much older than that :rofl: xx


----------



## Baci

:hugs: Claire :hugs:


----------



## happy mum

ClaireyF said:


> Cath, no i dont see my dad, not seen him since i was 10, to cut a long story short, the police reckoned he killed my mum, i had to go to court to give evidence against him but he was never convicted. My grandparents brought me up since 10 and they are wonderful and have been so good to me, i dont know what i would have done without them! god i'm trying not to cry at my desk now xxx

:hug:
and a big:hugs:
you gonna be a great mum!! XX:hugs:


----------



## mrsholmes

I always put my foot in it:dohh: massive:hugs: Claire:hugs:, u can always blame your hormones. and I agree with Nat you'll be a great mum!


----------



## mrsholmes

ClaireyF said:


> :rofl: at the thought of you grounding your baby til 21! DH said that if we had a girl then she wouldnt be allowed out until much older than that :rofl: xx

maybe 21 is a bit extreme......... but I knew what I got up too!


----------



## ClaireyF

aww thanks girlies, your setting me off again now, alls i want to be is a good mum, so hopefully i will :D xx


----------



## Jkelmum

:hugs: claire xxx

Well i feel like a really bad mum i have given ethan piriton for 1st time at 1oclock by 1:45 he was asleep ive just woken him he as crawled on to me and fell bk to sleep he asnt slept much since monday so guess he needs it but now worryin that its hadsuch a drastic effect think i gunna ring nhs direct in half hr as i woke him left moved him out his buggy on to sofa he had a drink crawled on me and gone back off his temp is high but i cant find the thermometer to see what it is


----------



## mrsholmes

that doesnt make u a bad mum! I would do the same esp if hes not well he needs his sleep, ring if ur not happy but I would have thought it would knock him out for hours.......:hugs:


----------



## mrsholmes

we are def like the waltons today esp with all the hugging!


----------



## happy mum

serina27 said:


> :hugs: claire xxx
> 
> Well i feel like a really bad mum i have given ethan piriton for 1st time at 1oclock by 1:45 he was asleep ive just woken him he as crawled on to me and fell bk to sleep he asnt slept much since monday so guess he needs it but now worryin that its hadsuch a drastic effect think i gunna ring nhs direct in half hr as i woke him left moved him out his buggy on to sofa he had a drink crawled on me and gone back off his temp is high but i cant find the thermometer to see what it is

was it childrens piriton??, he could just be really tired he was up all night wasn't he?? i gave it to dylan at 6months and evie at just under 2 when they had chicken pox, they were fine. like you said if you're worried phone nhs direct to be sure. XX


----------



## ClaireyF

:hugs: Serina, i don't know what to say apart from ring NHS. xx


----------



## tricky nicky

took me half hour to catch up!!!!!!!!:wacko:
i was never career minded started a lot of things and never finished them!!!!
been to manchester uni to do general nursing then salford uni to do mental health nursing!!!!!
this nvq3 is the one thing im determined to do,fancy going back to work in a hospital setting after alfie arrives.
ive looked after my 10month old neice today and shes run me ragged!!!!!:baby::baby:
was good fun though, and i now know what i need to do to baby proof the house for alfie!!lol:happydance:


----------



## ClaireyF

nicky, sounds like you've had a good day! x


----------



## Jkelmum

happy mum said:


> serina27 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: claire xxx
> 
> Well i feel like a really bad mum i have given ethan piriton for 1st time at 1oclock by 1:45 he was asleep ive just woken him he as crawled on to me and fell bk to sleep he asnt slept much since monday so guess he needs it but now worryin that its hadsuch a drastic effect think i gunna ring nhs direct in half hr as i woke him left moved him out his buggy on to sofa he had a drink crawled on me and gone back off his temp is high but i cant find the thermometer to see what it is
> 
> was it childrens piriton??, he could just be really tired he was up all night wasn't he?? i gave it to dylan at 6months and evie at just under 2 when they had chicken pox, they were fine. like you said if you're worried phone nhs direct to be sure. XXClick to expand...

Yes childs and only 2.5ml but that with calpol and kids nerophen i worry ive overdosed him but he as been so ill still gettin new spots he is awake now he is so sore :( just gunna keep an eye on him


----------



## ClaireyF

where is jue this afternoon???? x


----------



## Cariad_bach

ClaireyF said:


> where is jue this afternoon???? x

Nesting urge kicked in again .. i now have 3 incredibly clean bedrooms, a spotless dinning room, Toy room and Kitchen, ive re-waxed loads of the wooden furniture and ... now im shattered lol

Serina hun hope ethans ok hun, i used the kiddie piriton alot (my 6 year old is allergic to dogs, horses and sun cream!!) and it can make them very sleepy xxx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Ok have caught up a bit lol ...


Claire im sorry about your mum hun ... OH's dad died when he was 5 and he's a better dad because of it (he wont let his kids miss out like he did) but its sooo sad :(
You will be a fantastic mum hun xxxxxxx

On the whole GCSE subject .. what are they? :shock: :rofl:

LOL i was living with by BF at 15 (long story, my mum left us then dad moved awa bla bla bla) and i had a job lined up for whan i left school ( i trained to be a horse ridding instructor) so didnt need proper qualifications so i just didn't bother going to school (hence my poor spelling lol)

My kids go to a English speaking school but learnd Welsh alot which me and OH encourage ... im welsh (but cant speak it well ) and OH is English lol.


----------



## Cariad_bach

Ok Re breastfeeding ... i did all mine but Ryan only for 3 months because i had a Gall stone Opp that sent my milk green and fizzy for ages :shock:

I also expressed ... never tried a cup tho, i used a bottle but only after the first week or so and then only for 1-2 meals a day so baby didn't get mixed up.

I dont drink anyway but some things you eat/drink will make your milk taste funny to your LO .. like my LOs wouldn't feed from me well if id had a Pizza or anything tomato flavoured! so it may depend on your LO.

Stopping was easy because i did it gradually ... all mine loved baby rice etc so had no probs giving up the milk.

Cath your OH's family sound like there stuck in the dark ages hun .. ignore them all :hugs:


----------



## Baci

Oops, I've just remembered the MW never called me about VBAC... :dohh:

As for BF, I ended up exclusively BF as I had trouble expressing (used a manual pump and took ages just to get 1oz. Violet was very much a booby baby and I ended up feeding her until she was 18 months. :blush:

I'm going to invest in an electric pump and hope to express so DH can do some feeds this time!


----------



## Jkelmum

I have two brand new 4oz tommie tippy closer 2 nature free to good home if any june wants them let me know xxx


----------



## Baci

Forgot to add, I didnt have a problem BF in public. I used a poncho I picked up from New Look when ponchos were in fashion a few years ago and that did a pretty good job of covering me up. Also a lot of the big shopping centres have quiet rooms you can go and sit in to feed.


----------



## bugalugs

Hiya:)

Well i'm disappointed girls, you've been very quiet today :rofl::rofl:

Serina luv I hope Ethan gets better soon:hugs::hugs:
Sorry about your mum Claire:hugs::hugs:

I've had quite a few different jobs, although I did get a few GCE's & CSE's & a BTEC ND in Graphin Design. My main job was a mural artist, some of my work was in a program on TV:)
But it's been a struggle (oh dear get the violins out lol) & I had to get a job when I was 16 as my mum left as she was very poorly, my dad didn't really want to know at the time & hence I didn't have anywhere to live, ended up getting a job at Civil Service. I was a deputy manager at DWP before I moved out here. 
When I move back I'm going to start my painting again, and I quite fancy doing beauty therapy!:)

I'm going to BF, well I'm gonna give it my best shot & would like to do it until bubs is at least 6-12months:)
I've got a shawl thingy for when we go out:) 
If anyone says owt I will tell them to shove it:rofl:

Hubs is doing dinner:) don't know what I would do without him:hugs:

I think we are all going to be/already are great mums:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Rosella

hooray! home time! :happydance:

Massive hugs Claire :hugs::hugs::hugs: Sounds like you've had a really difficult time. I am sure you are going to be a FABULOUS mom!!! :D


----------



## mrsholmes

painting sounds fab hayley, beauty is also good as theres loads of call for it esp if u come to the house and dont charge silly prices! 

Jue I really dont know how u do it!!?!?!

just had tea and im stuffed......... going to catch up on stuff tv on iplayer now catch u all later


----------



## ClaireyF

i agree, Jue how do you do it!!!

Sounds like alot of us had problems when we were younger, but its made us the women we are today. i appreciate all your kind words :hugs: 

xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Lol i dont know how i do it ... or why, im so tired now lol 


Feeding out in public is a sinch ... just dont go for the 'proper' breast feeding tops that you unhook and pull down ... it reveals your whole boob .... normal tops (not to tight fitting) that you can lift up .. latch baby on then pull down to babys face level work best ... ive sat/stood feeding one of mine many a time whilst chatting away to people and they've asked for a cuddle and ive said i cant im feeding her and they've not realised ;)


Or do what Hayley said and tell them to shove it :rofl: :muaha:

Hayley whats he cooking for you hun?


----------



## happy mum

Sorry serina i was about to see how ethan was 2 hrs ago then all hell broke loose, dylan trapped his hand in van door, hes ok by the way just cried a lot.. then dinner, bath and bed time, just got to sit down..... anyway how is the little chap now???


----------



## Cariad_bach

Aww Nats poor Dylan, how did he manage that?


----------



## happy mum

litle fingers get everywhere!!! michael didn't see him when he shut the door, fortunatley as he has little hands and there is agap between door and van they didn't get too squished, think he was just frightened!!

well knackered now off to bed!!
hope everyone has a good weekend!! XX


----------



## Cariad_bach

Poor thing ... glad theres no harm done tho, its so scary when things like that happen isnt it, you have that split second where you just dernt look :(

Nite nite hun, have a good weekend xx


Well i best get off to before OH comes in from work ... will catch you all over the weekend xxx


----------



## Jkelmum

He is ok tho o darnt give him anymore piriton ...may change my mind if he doesnt go to sleep tonight as i feel like death i def wont use it in day again he must be shatterd tho 3 full day n nights no sleep apart from catnaps so maybe his body just gav up fightin sleep xxx


----------



## ClaireyF

Jue and nats have good weekends!!

Jue, happy anniversary for Sun and make your DH feel guilty of hes forgot! i think you should get a baby shopping trip out of it :D xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Thanks Claire hun :hugs: hope you and your DH have a good day to hun xxx :hugs:

Serina glad hes not to bad now hun .. hope he sleeps tonight xx

Right i really am off now lol .. hugs all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bugalugs

aaw poor ethan:hugs::hugs:and poor dylan:hugs::hugs:
hope they are both ok girls! xx

hubs reheated last nights left over lasagne & made apple pie with icecream yum yum :)

have great weekends:)

have a great anniversary Jue & Claire xxx

nanight ladies xxx


----------



## Hunnyx10

nite nite ladies

have a great weekend


----------



## meldmac

I'm so sad right now. Found out today my boss's dad drowned ice fishing today :hissy: I feel so bad he was such a nice man. 

I'm so tired right now think I'm going to go lay down for a bit.

Hope everyone is doing well. Serina hope Ethan starts feeling better soon.

Take care
Mel


----------



## kittiekat

Aww Mel, hope you feel better today hun. 

Glad ethan and dylan are ok now ladies, I am dreading the whole illness part of having children but looking forward to all the cuddles that go with it.

I am 27 weeks today!!!!!!! I can finally move officially into third tri........so can't believe how fast time is going now.


----------



## bugalugs

Morning girls:)

:hugs:Mel that's just awful luv:hugs:I'm really sorry:hugs:

congrats on 3rd tri Kat:) & on 27wks!:) I'm 27wks tomorrow :)

Time's really flying by now eh ladies! 

My bubs is ever so active at the moment bless him/her! I'm sooo excited, I can't wait to meet my baby & say "Hiya!" :happydance:

How's everyone today? ooh it'll be quiet won't it as it's the weekend :)

I'm not up to much, got a busy week ahead, it's OH birthday on wednesday & going out for a meal, then another works meal on saturday.


----------



## Jkelmum

:hugs: Mel 
Congrats Kat on 3rd tri
Hayley congrats for 2morrow
Ethan slept 9:30 while 5 so that was good but i must of gone to loo 5 times in that so i am still tired lol
Not doin much tday hubby at work he off tomorrow


----------



## bugalugs

morning Serina luv:)
that's good then that Ethan slept, it's such a shame isn't it when little ones are so poorly, they must wonder whats up eh:hugs:

I know the feeling about getting up peein all through the night! I'm the same!
I didn't get to sleep until about 1am pah!


----------



## bugalugs

:happydance: congrats on 28wks Serina :happydance:

:hug:


----------



## mrsholmes

morning all!

wow time is flying by, im 29wks tom!

I think we are all in 3rd tri now! just seen your post over there Kat!

Mel, u seem to be having a really rough time! thats terrible news about the ice fishing........family must be terrible.

serina- glad ethan slept although im the same as u peeing all the time!

hayley lucky u going out for all these meals! are there many familys on the base u live?

im going to be in all weekend trying to do as much NVQ as possible I think ill be lonely on here as hayey said its quiet on wkends Ill just have to talk to myself lol

havent seen Twyla/leanne in a while- anyone heard from her?


----------



## Jkelmum

Cath i shall be on and off tday x


----------



## mrsholmes

:happydance: we shall have to think of more random topics to talk about :rofl:


----------



## bugalugs

Time sure is flying by Cath eh!:happydance:

Yeah it'll be nice going out for a couple of meals, I'm looking forward to it, haven't been out for a while:happydance:

There are tonnes of families on this camp, most of them keep themselves to themselves to be honest. 
We're on an army camp aswell so each tend to stick with their own, which gets lonely for me, my hubs is in the RAF & not many RAF on this camp:(

Or they're dead young & still into clubbing etc, gawd them were the days eh! I remember I used to go out every thurs,fri & sat in Blackpool :rofl:


----------



## bugalugs

ooh, no I haven't heard from Leanne, mind you there are quite alot of us June mums, maybe they just forget we're here :rofl:

OR

maybe they have a look while we're happening to be talking about sheds & think "blimey I'm off!":rofl::rofl:


----------



## mrsholmes

U would think that the wives/gf would get together etc!

I used to love going out............wasnt that long ago either I was in foam/water parties in magaluf a month b4 getting pg!


----------



## mrsholmes

bugalugs said:


> ooh, no I haven't heard from Leanne, mind you there are quite alot of us June mums, maybe they just forget we're here :rofl:
> 
> OR
> 
> maybe they have a look while we're happening to be talking about sheds & think "blimey I'm off!":rofl::rofl:

:rofl:yeh...............good point!


----------



## Jkelmum

I am lookin a drawers how exictin ethan only has three drawers and theres not enough room anymore so gettin him a bigger set and baby can have his my house is so small and has no storage space all these kids we need to win lotto so we can get a bigger house and afford to run it x


----------



## mrsholmes

have u tried ikea? they have some really good quality ones for cheap! 

we have the same problem no storage at all, our house is fairly big but theres only two of us we dont use most of it we keep the hoover etc in the spare room, we bought it with the intension of not moving EVER but once the LO arrives it will seem fuller!


----------



## bugalugs

Yeah, I thought that my social life would be hectic when I moved out here Cath, but it's practically non existent! :(
The army wives stick together, and most of the raf wives are older than me or have grown up families so we haven't much in common.
Plus because alot of raf work shifts no ones ever off the same time!!

It'll be different though when we move back to UK as we are going to a raf base, hey and I'll have the mums & toddler group to go to :happydance:

We have loads of storage in the married quarters, which is ace.

Hey I wouldn't say no to a win on the lottery!

Corrrrr what I would do with the dosh!!! I wouldn't be one of these oddballs that say "oooh it's not gonna change my life" wierdo's :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Jkelmum

Just orderd a kiddie set from littlewoods https://www.littlewoods.com/rf/p.do...s_item_loc_id=1&product=542337599&pageSize=12 Ethan will ahve more then doubled the space he has


----------



## bugalugs

I'm going now girls, off to the shop for something to eat. Gonna get cheese & crackers & olives & picky bits :rofl:

I'll catch you later, have a good avo xxx


----------



## bugalugs

ooh I like that Serina, nice & colourful:) not bad price either eh xx

see ya soon xx


----------



## mrsholmes

thats lovely serina! 

Id love to win the lottery.............if I won loads id open a cat home.

:grr::grr:to the army wives, its hard living away I only lived in cheltenham and was so lonely

olives cheese and crackers sound lush! ive already eaten a bagel and 3 weetabix! and thb im still peckish:muaha:

have a good afternoon x


----------



## Jkelmum

Gunna get hubby to make me some super noodles b4 he goes to work


----------



## mrsholmes

My friends have gone out for lunch but i dont really feel up to it so I didnt go....oh has gone football training so ill have to make something for myself! im thinking cheese on toast..........

did those people contact about the tv program after serina?


----------



## Jkelmum

Yes i told claire a few days ago they rang on the day the consulant had stressed me out sayin i may not make 28 wks and everything she was askin she would of known if she had read the article so i told her just that and hung up :blush: a very hormonal rant she got :rofl:


----------



## Baci

Hey everyone,

DH left for the airport a couple of hours ago. I spent most of this morning running around making sure everything was packed (talk about leave it until the last minute). 

I'm still :cry: about him going and really wish he didn't have to. Had to take Violet for a walk as he left to try and stop her from crying. As soon as I got back home Violet was looking around saying Dada dada...

Argh! Am hoping the next week and a half goes quickly...


----------



## Jkelmum

:hugs: Hopefully u can busy yourself with violet and time will fly by if not chat to us on here we shall keep u amused :rofl:


----------



## mrsholmes

:hugs: ooohh Carol Id be crying too.......I hope violets good for u this week too. whens your mum coming?!
also I always pack for OH cos its easier!

serina:rofl: people are useless!!!! serves her bloody right! how u feling today?

oh is i my bad books at the moment hes invivted all the boys over for cans and watch the football:saywhat: didnt even ask me...........so ive told them to un- invite them:rofl: I woudnt mind but we only have a tv and net in one room so id be stuck up stairs doing nothing


----------



## Jkelmum

Tired and crampy Ethan just going down for a nap so ive a mag and can of fanta and gunna go have a nice warm bath and laydown told katie to wake me when he wakes ...it works well i go b4 he drops off then i have time for bath and a hr nap


----------



## Baci

We picked my Mum up last night so at least I have some company and a hand with Violet.


----------



## mrsholmes

enjoy ur relax serina x 


thats good Carol- is she staying with u for the whole time? 

ive had a very productive morning nearly finished a unit of this nvq!! shows im bored with nothing else to do!


----------



## lilmomof3

serina _ hope you feel better soon hun i had realy realy bad pains last night very bad period cramps and extreme lowere back pain i couldnt get comfy at at all i ended up drinking 2 huge glasses of water and taking a pain pill then it finaly took off the edge enough to lay on the heating pad and sleep, hope you get better hun


ps did anyone see that the tickers are not working again today ???


----------



## mrsholmes

hope u get better soon helen, the pg lark isnt easy!


----------



## lilmomof3

deftly not easy i have good days full of energy and my pain is very low then i have days like yesterday throws you threw a loop thanks ladies , hope all is well with you all


----------



## Hunnyx10

wow we have snowy rain today :(

getting dishwasher at about 7pm tonite so hopefully it will work this time lol
i will keep you informed on how it goes

hope everyone is having a good weekend

wow im 28 weeks tomorrow :)


----------



## mrsholmes

its horrible here too! fingers crossed for ur dish washer!


----------



## meldmac

Woot done work today...so I'm taking myself to the mall and having some retail therapy....and maybe some pg safe sushi mmmm yumm. Hope everyone has a great weekend!!

Take care;
Mel


----------



## bugalugs

hey guys hope your evenings are going nicely:hugs: 

I'll catch up with you tomorrow luvs xxx


----------



## tricky nicky

im pooped had a mega busy day!!!!!
visited a friend who had a c section last week due to baby being breech
visited a friend who lost his mum last week to get arrangements for funeral on monday
went for dog food for our pampered pooch,didnt go in next as it was hammered!!!!
and finally had a visit from brother in law with nephew 1year old!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
going to bed shortly!!!
i used to go clubbing a lot, loved blackpool,went to some good clubs around the uk and hope to go once in a blue moon when alfie gets here!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hunnyx10

yay dishwasher is great and instead of the £36.99 they charged me £15 only as the front got cracked today before i picked it up :)


----------



## Baci

Morning everyone

That's great news Hunny - 3rd time lucky! :happydance:

Sounds like you had a busy day Nicky!

Hope you enjoyed your shopping trip Mel!

I hope you feel better soon Helen.

Morning Cath - thankfully my Mum is going to stay until DH gets back. 

Am tired as usual, Violet woke up 3 times last night and then was up at 6 er... 7 now I guess! When she woke up she ran straight to see where Dada was. Thankfully DH has his laptop with him so Violet can see him on skype.

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## happy mum

Morning, just a quicky as not really supposed to be on at WE. just wondering if anyone knows how serina is?? saw a post on third tri she thinks shes in labour... lost her plug..:cry: got my fingers crossed for her... jue i think you have her text no?? really hope that baby stays in there for a few more weeks!!:hugs:


----------



## Baci

Oh my.... I didnt see that thread last night! 

There is an update thread here Nat, Serina is in hospital;

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/115517-serina27-hospital.html

Thinking of you Serina :hugs:


----------



## ClaireyF

hello girls. i saw about serina last night, that must have been so scary and really hope everything is ok and its just a nasty scare.

Carol, poor you, you must be shattered being up so many times in the night

Nats what you upto today hun?

Nicky, sounds like a very busy day yesterday for you! i was exhausted after Ikea and Marks & Spencers lol

Hunny, glad you have finally got a working dishwasher :happydance:

Jue, Happy anniversary!!

Cath, well done on getting so much NVQ done yesterday, are you doing more today and has your hubby told the lads not to come round for footy?

xxx


----------



## tricky nicky

morning ladies
out again today making the most of the sun!!!!!
going shopping with my sis and her little one
see you all later
x


----------



## Cariad_bach

Really sorry guys ... im not meant to be on the computer so cant catch up properly :blush:

Just wanted to say Happy Anniversary to Claire and her DH :happydance: :hugs:
And congrats on week 30 for yesterday xxx

Kat congrats on 2nd tri xx

Mel hugs hun :( :hugs:

Serina hun im thinking of you and sending loads of love and hugs .. hope you and your LO are ok xxxxx

(ps ive text her this morning ...will let you know if i hear anything)


Carol hope your not to tired hun xx

Hunny glad you have a dish washer xx


Cath, Nats, Hayley everyone else hope your all ok xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cariad_bach

*Heard form Serina ...

She has a UTI and shes in pain ... there giving her steroids soon xxxxxxx*

Thinking of you hun xxxxx


----------



## bugalugs

morning/afternoon girls, I'm not supposed to be on here either:blush:while hubs is off work, he likes us to spend time off together & so do I lol:hugs:

I just want to ditto what Jue has said in her thread below(thanks Jue:hugs:) 

Have lovely anniversaries Jue & Claire with your hubbies:hugs:

Massive massive hugs to Serina:hugs:hope little one is ok:hugs::hugs:

:hugs: to everyone :hugs:

Hayley xxxx


----------



## bugalugs

only me again, I forgot what with everything :dohh:

Yipeeeee to me & my baby boy or girl hehehe! 27wks today:):cloud9:

3rd Tri yay!:happydance::cloud9:

xxxx


----------



## ClaireyF

congratulations hun on getting to third tri :D loving all the :hugs: you've sent in your message!

Happy 30w to Nats xx

Jue, did your DH remember??

xx


----------



## Baci

Happy Anniversary to both Jue and Claire (and your respective DH's!) :happydance:

Congrats on 3rd Tri Hayley! :happydance:

Hope you feel better soon Serina :hugs:


----------



## mrsholmes

:hugs:to serina, I really hope everythings ok with her and LO:cry: ill be checking throughout the day,

love the way no one is suppose to be on here:rofl: im not either ive said im doin nvq stuff oh wants to download music on the harddrive which means I cant use it as its plugged in over the other side oof the room..........

catch u all later:hugs: xx


----------



## :D happy D:

afternoon girls !
just a quick catch up,
been loving the sun today, took the girlies to the park round the corner and fed the ducks, by the time we'd got their though the girls had eaten most of the bread !! they loved playing together, it's great when they're at an age where they appreciate eachother and aren't argueing as much.

serina, thinking of you lots today hun, hope everythings ok with lo and you, sending you lots of hugs and thaughts :hugs:

happy aniversaries to jue and clare !!!!!

wahooooooo hayley fab to see you over in 3rd tri 

and to finish off on a little anoying note my blooming hayfever has started really early ! can't stop sneezing and my eyes are sooo itchy !! keep making lo jump when sneezing !!

hope your all enjoying your sundays 

alex


----------



## bugalugs

me again, just sneaking on mwahahahaha;)

hope Serina is doing ok:hugs:

Hiya Claire, hope you & oh are having a fab day:) hehe yeh I have over done it on the hugs eh hehehehe, just feeling huggy today:rofl:

Hey Carol, how are you & Violet? Hope you're both ok & having fun with your mum:) Have you heard from OH?

Hey Cath:rofl:at you fibbin so your OH can't download:rofl:I do the same:rofl::muaha:

Hiya Alex:) hehe that's so cute your girls eating the bread for the duckies:)i'm looking forward to that (feeding ducks, not eating the bread:rofl:....but ya never know:rofl:
dreaded hay fever! I get it too:hissy:

catcha later, when I sneak back on:winkwink::shhh:

:hug:


----------



## meldmac

:hug: to everyone! Hope everyone is doing well today. 

Hope Serina is ok and starts feeling better soon, she's had such a hard time. 

My shopping trip was a bit of a waste, didn't end up buying much. Oh well. Wanted to get my hair cut a bit but they were booked up when I went in. I really really want to start buying more for the baby but we need to get rid of so much first so I've been kind of holding back.

Take care everyone and hope everyone has a great day/night!

Mel


----------



## Hunnyx10

Happy Anniversary to both Jue and Claire

and im 28 weeks today :happydance:and with only 10 weeks left its getting very exciting :headspin:

good luck serina and take care


----------



## Baci

Congrats on 28 weeks Hunny. :happydance:

Shame about the shopping trip Mel :hugs:

:rofl: at you sneaking on Hayley! Me and Violet are good thanks! Have had a quick skype chat with DH when he woke up this morning. There's an 8 hours time difference at the moment so it's 9 in the morning there. Going to be even worse when he gets to NZ - it's going to be 12 hours!

I can sympathise with the hayfever as I get it pretty bad too. Thankfully I've only had one bad day so far and I'm hoping it doesnt take too bad as there's not much to take for it when preggers/BF. Hope you feel better soon Alex.

Violet also eats the bread before it makes it to the ducks!

Hey Cath, how's it going? - another sneaker eh? :rofl:


----------



## Jkelmum

Hi everyone i am home and tired and have to be back there tomorrow going to laydown have updated in 3rd tri thanks for all your thoughts xxx https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/115638-am-home-not-sure-long.html


----------



## ClaireyF

:hugs: xxx


----------



## mrsholmes

:hugs:xx


----------



## happy mum

Hey girls keeep having sneeky catches up.:blush:

Happy aniversary Jue and Claire!!

happy 27 weeks hayley and 28 weeks hunney!!:hugs:

glad to hear you back serina but nag nag nag, you MUST rest!!!:hugs:

busy day today, so knackered now will be in bed v early!! MW tomorrow!! X

:hug: to everyone!! XX


----------



## ClaireyF

i must admit, ive been having sneeky catch ups :D

me and DH have been making things to sell on ebay, just simple things but hopefully make a couple of quid at least on each one. hopefully we will sell enough to pay some bills or something.

Nats, good luck with the mw tomorrow :hugs: xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Hi all .... shhhh im not here really :rofl:
Ive snuck on because Serina text me to say she'd updated online!

Hayley happy 27 weeks hun .. wow 3rd tri for you to now ..... i told you all didn't i...

..I said in february it would soon be Pancake day .. then Easter, then summer would be here and its flying by now :happydance:

Hi Alex, nice to see you here hun ... hope your hayfever doesn't get to bad, can you take Children's Piraton or something for it?

Hunny happy 28 weeks hun xxx

Carol skype great isnt it, i used to use it loads xx

Mel sorry the shopping trip didnt go well hun xxx

Serina massive hugs hun, im going to Nag like Nats tho ... you MUST rest!! :hugs:

Cath i told OH i need to check my bank account so i could sneak online lol :muaha: hope your having a good day hun xx

Claire yes he remembered :cloud9: bless him xx
Hows your day gone hun? did you get your patio done? did you buy eachother a present? :hugs:

Oooh whats your Ebay ID hun? can we look at what youve made?


----------



## Jkelmum

Congrats on jue and claire anervisarys xxx


----------



## Rosella

Congrats on your anniversaries Jue and Claire!! :D Hope you have been celebratingin style!!


----------



## ClaireyF

Thanks Serina and Gail :D

Gail, your not normally on at weekends!

Jue, my user ID is Fergs21 (its Pauls really) we have been making I love my bear piccies from the border for a while now so we are expanding and its all stuff i can do when i finish work, Paul cuts the wood and i decorate it all and then he puts it together :D hopefully its gonna work out. We didnt get the patio done, i ran out of energy and Paul seeded the lawn. we agreed not to get each other things for our anniversary, we are getting the anniversary ornament from the willow tree range, we already have collected some (for our wedding and i got one fro my birthday)

I'm gonna go for a bath soon, i'm so achy, i think Josh has done lots of growing, feeling huge now! definiately feel like i look preggers! 

Jue what did you do? anything special for your anniversary?xx

Probably a silly question but when are we classed as full term? xx


----------



## mrsholmes

Happy Anniversary to both Jue and Claire!

lovely stuff claire, im soooo nosey!

I think its 36 weeks!!

hope everyone else is good, catch up tidy tomorrow xx


----------



## mrsholmes

forgot to say bloody tamping.....stuff missing out of the ikea boxes so james couldnt finish putting the stuff up gotta ring tom. it happened last time too!:hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## bugalugs

evenin shhhhhhh....... you aint sin me, right:rofl:

:hugs:Serina, glad hosp are keeping there eyes on you & bubs, take care now & plenty of rest luv:hugs:

Claire & Jue glad you have both had lovely anniversaries:hugs::cloud9:

:hugs:Carol this week'll fly by, I know what it's like when my hubs goes away I miss him like mad, but it's fab being able to stay in touch eh:)

Hiya Gail how's it going luv? :hugs:

Ooh goodluck with MW tomorrow Nat!:):hugs:

Yay congrats on 28wks Hunny:):cloud9:

bummer about the shopping trip Mel & the hairdresser being packed:hugs:better luck next time!

I'm doing ok, bit bushed today:) ooh, does anyone else have really rapid baby movements? like bubs is shaking:) I get them nearly every day & it's quite unnerving at times!

are we classed as full term at 37 weeks?


----------



## bugalugs

hey Cath:)
:hissy::hissy: and more :hissy: at missing bits!!!!!


----------



## tricky nicky

hi im home!!!
another long but enjoyable day!!!!
i get those rapid mmovements too i wonder what hes up too sometimes!!!!!
got a funeral tomorrow.
bye for nowxx


----------



## ClaireyF

how frustrating Cath!! is your ikea far away from you?


(pssst Hayley - i havent seen you lol)
xx


----------



## bugalugs

massive:hugs:for tomorrow Nicky:hugs:
phew glad it's not just my bubs havin the shivers:) I think mine in moving things round:rofl: 




:rofl:Claire you crack me up luv:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## tricky nicky

its my partners, best friends mum,i didnt really know her but wanted to support my fella.
yep he does the shivery shaky thing its weird but nice!!!


----------



## Jkelmum

37 wks is full term xxx


----------



## ClaireyF

Good luck tomorrow at the funeral nicky

My lad shivers and really shakes sometimes...not sure what hes up to! last night when i was in bed he kept kicking my side so id give it a tap back and this kept going for a few minutes, it was so cute, as though he was playing with me, he normally does it with his daddy when im asleep and know nothing aboout it :dohh:

Serina, i'll be thinking of you tomorrow and hope that you get lots of rest tonight.

Right, im off for a bath now. night girls, sleep well xx


----------



## Hunnyx10

its 38 weeks for full term, 37 weeks is considered pre term still...which is why i will be induced at 38 weeks with Gestational Diabetes


----------



## Jkelmum

Maybe its different in different hospitals mine both doncaster and scu nthorpe state 37wks is full term yet ive heard others sayin 38wk a lot of girls in 3rd tri say they are full term at 37wk xxx


----------



## Hunnyx10

lol dont really think it makes much of a difference as long everything goes well


----------



## bugalugs

Morning! lovely day here today:)

I've been awake since 5

FIVE!!!!!!:hissy:

bit annoyed with myself at waking up, especially when I don't have to yet:rofl:


----------



## happy mum

MORNING!!

we class 37 plus 1 day here as full term, anything under classed as prem.

well got shopping being delivered soon so better get dressed, then mw, see ya later X


----------



## Jkelmum

Hope all is ok at MW Nat xxx
Iam just on my way to my appointment hopefully they,ll just jab me and take my bp and urine and send me on my way iam not in as much pain tday so fingers crossed lily is stayyin put i read Dona,a journel a 27 wker and it made me :cry: such an emotional rollercoaster i am not sure i could cope she is so strong then again have u seen jodi_X baby in 2nd tri she is about 4 days old and she is only 24 wk 5 days bless her its gunna be a long struggle b4 she comes home xxx


----------



## MummyMummy

hey girlies!
i haven't been on for awhile cause my mr. man has been off work poorly with a 'broken' back and 'broken' knee. aka a sore back and ligament damage, but he's a bloke so of course he was half way to having his back taken off aswell as his knee! *rolls eyes* so we have just been spending time together :D

i had that gd thingy ma bob and i passed :D woot woot!
i also had our growth scan and she said everything was ok and we have to go backnext week for another check, but she can't see anything to worry about *touch wood and cross fingers* on the scan form she wrote the babys estimated weight in grams and when we converted it it worked at out 2.5lbs! at 29weeks! i think i can safly say no 7lb babys here! haha. also went to see midwife for first time and she sent me to hospital for reduced movement, everything was fine though. she offered to make me an appointment to speak about induction but i declined obviously, it's more important baby comes when good and ready than just to make me feel none sore. kwim?

that's just about it for me i think sooo how are you all doing? any updates? hope you are all well and good!!

oh almost for got to add we are 30weeks now :o 31 on sat! that means in potentially 7weeks our baby could arrive classed as fullterm and healthy and well! :o :o
xXx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Morning all xx

Nats congrats on 30 weeks hun, hope all goes well at the MW today hun xx :hugs:

Serina hope all goes well for you hun, fingers crossed xxx :hugs:

Nicky thinking of you today hun :( xx :hugs:

Claire we planted all the bedding plants everywhere etc ... took all day but was worth it lol,
Off to Ebay to have a look at your stuff now ..

...by the way for a home Birth your classed as full term at 38 weeks ... if you give birth at 37 weeks your classed as early and have to go to hospital.

Hi MummyMummy, nice to see you back with us ... sounds like your OH has been having a hard time of it bless him xx


Hayley hun you never sleep! glad its nice with you hun, its horrible here :( xxx :hugs:

Carol how are you today hun? :hugs:

Cath missing peices are a nightmare :hissy: :hugs:


----------



## ClaireyF

Hi all

welcome back mummymummy, sorry to hear about your OH, hows are you feeling?

Jue, well done on getting all your bedding plants done! we don't put any in the borders because our dog is a nightmare and wanders all over them so its just shrubs, i only do pots and hanging baskets ( but lots of them)

Nats, good luck at mw

Serina, good luck at hospital

Cath, are you off work today?

Hayley...5 o'clock is early!! do the clocks change over there or not? 

I guess everywhere is different for full term! so it could be 6/7/8weeks till Josh is fully cooked :D 

xx


----------



## ClaireyF

Nats i'm REALLY confused...when is Tilda due? your ticker is a day behind mine but your FB thing says 8th June :wacko: xx

:dohh: you have no tickers now...xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Claire we don't plant in borders either .. we have big shrubs that we can just ignore and leave to grow lol,
Like you we have pots and baskets everywhere tho ... last year i kept saying our house looked more like a old woman's house :rofl:

(BTW according to the June thread in 3rd Tri Nats is due on the 7th so the day after you )

What are you up to today hun? are you at work?


----------



## Hunnyx10

ooh its lovely and sunny here today...dishwasher is doing well lol

good luck serina hope all is well today 

and goodluck to all who appointments today

i have a busy day planned, curtain rail is being changed, new bedroom door being put on as i cant in my room lol, washing to do and of course housework :(
then this arvo take bradley to nursery so i can relax a little then, so i shalll catch up later

bye for now


----------



## ClaireyF

Jue, i thought she was due on 7th June too but on her FB page it says 8th June ... i'm sure she'll explain it to us when she gets back :D maybe she knows that bubs is gonna be born at midnight between 7th & 8th xx


----------



## ClaireyF

Yes i'm at work today :( reall;y didnt want to come in, i nearly called in sick butthought i better not coz i only have 8w left :happydance: we've had a CV in today from someone who wants my job, not the nest CV i've seen.

What are you upto today?

Enjoy your busy day HUnny xx


----------



## mrsholmes

morning!

yeh im off work again, bit of a mare this morning, oh is working in bristol today and getting picked up at 9, he set the arlarm (so he said) but we didnt wake up till ten to 9! mad rush gettting ready! carpet men coming to give me a price in half hour so going to hoover quick and catch up later. 

also been ordering the rest of my nursery stuff from vertbaudet, will post pics later!

cathx


----------



## mrsholmes

just read ur last post.....if ur not well phone in sick:hugs: i sturggled and made myself really bad esp if your not going back! do u get paid?


----------



## tink

:hugs: Morning girls!
Hope everyone is feeling good today! x
I cant seem to do much without the 'braxton hicks' kicking in!Its driving me mad!:rofl:
I work my last week at work this week woooohooooo!:happydance:
Get the hols out of the way at end of april and then concentrate on getting house ready for baby.
Heres a bump piccie x (i look as rough as a bears bum in this pic! lol!)
 



Attached Files:







fat.jpg
File size: 51.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Cariad_bach

Claire hun ...GO HOME!
:hugs: Aww hun if your not feeling great you should be at home hun, whats wrong exactly hun?


Cath hope you get a good quote hun ... remember dont just except what they tell you, there's always a deal to be done especially at the mo with the credit crunch etc, haggle loads ;)
Cant wait to see what you've been buying xx

Hunny sounds like you've got a busy day hun, hope all goes well xxx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Yay hi Tink hun good to see you (literally) you look fantastic hun :hugs:
Wow your last week of work, bet you cant wait to finish xxxx


----------



## ClaireyF

mrsholmes said:


> just read ur last post.....if ur not well phone in sick:hugs: i sturggled and made myself really bad esp if your not going back! do u get paid?

I'm fine Cath, i'm just lazy and tired and its the best ive slept in weeks so didnt want to get out of bed. Yeah i do get paid for being off.

They are interviewing for my job on Wednesday!! xx


----------



## ClaireyF

hope they give you a good quote Cath! if not...tell them Jue will fit it for free ;) 

xx


----------



## bugalugs

Hi guys,

Just got up, well about an hr ago - didn't manage to get back to sleep until 9am! I'm not getting a good nights sleep at all, soooo uncomfy!

NINE!!!!!!:rofl:

Glad you are all well, I've just read what you've been upto from this morning & hope you'll all forgive me if I don't reply to everything, I'm so tired:rofl:

:hugs:for everyone:hugs:

Our clocks change here in Cyprus too, so we are always 2hrs ahead of UK time:hugs:think I'm struggling with the change.

Catch you all later,

Have lovely afternoons xxxx


----------



## ClaireyF

Have a lovely day Hayley!

Nats, how did MW go? did she measure you again? i think i'm become obsessed by measurements!!

Just seen the advert for my job and no mention of cover for maternity leave!! 

''A Chester firm of Independent Financial Advisors requires a Trainee Administrator. You will learn the varied aspects of Investments, Life & Pensions administration and provide sales and customer support. You will already have office experience, be willing, computer literate with good numeracy and literacy skills.

A good opportunity for someone to start or further a career within the Financial Services industry. Starting salary negotiable depending upon experience.''

xx


----------



## ClaireyF

and they obviously want a trainee because they'd be cheaper than getting someone else xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Hi all back from my 2nd shot ouchie ....Well no cervical change and no contractions pain isnt so bad :happydance: Back on thursday for cgt monitorin makin sure she is still happy in there ....BP was at its lowest 100/60 think thats ok not too low seems bein at a nicer hospital agrees with me x


----------



## ClaireyF

:happydance: glad it went well serina! xx


----------



## mrsholmes

just been catching up, 

do they know ur not going back claire?

glad ur feeling better serina,

Morning Hayley, Nat, Tink, Carol!

had a quote, for £90 all in, happy with that as its a nice carpet, and the stairs and landing is going to be 380 but im having a wool carpet for that.

ill post some pic of the room now of before should be finished this time next week!!!!


----------



## mrsholmes

https://www.vertbaudet.co.uk/baby-n...10113014&DocumentId=V626&CompanyId=V&source=4

had one of those codes and had it for 30 quid!


----------



## amber20

How is everyone today? I'm doing good I feel huge today! We are in our second blizzard. No school for 3 days last week and now no school today.


----------



## mrsholmes

theres a bump pic 2! i dont seem to have grown those since my last one in 2nd tri! ignore my hairy arm pits:rofl:

also 4 pics of the empty spare room!
 



Attached Files:







DSC00414.jpg
File size: 90.6 KB
Views: 6









DSC00402.jpg
File size: 83.7 KB
Views: 3









DSC00403.jpg
File size: 80.8 KB
Views: 3









DSC00404.jpg
File size: 85.2 KB
Views: 2









DSC00405.jpg
File size: 87.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Baci

Hi everyone!

Eeek - where do I start. I cant keep up with everyone today!

Glad the hospital appointment went well Serina.

Lovely rug Cath - so pretty and girly! And you did well with the discount codes.

Jue - sounds like you've been busy as usual! I bet your garden is looking lovely.

Hayley - 5am is early, even Violet doesnt get up that early!

Hi Claire - hope you feel better soon.

Well, I'm missing DH lots as is Violet. The time difference is a pain (and it's only going to get worse!). I guess at least I have skype and it means Violet gets to talk to her Dada. DH flys to Auckland early tomorrow morning UK time so will be in the air most of the day tomorrow. I have a feeling this week is going to go by really slowly...


----------



## ClaireyF

Bump looks good Cath! i love the rug that youve ordered! its all gonna look great!! is that spare room the one your using for the nursery? 

They dont know that im not going back yet, im keeping job open just incase DH got made redundant or anything with there being a credit crunch (hes an electrician). 

Amber, i'm jealous of the snow!!!

xx


----------



## mrsholmes

lol yeh Its going to the nursery, we have a 3rd bedroom which we were going to use but its opp our room so thought id be easier

good thinking about the job, how come they havent mentioned maternity tho?

carol- at least u got skpe I suppose, i miss oh when hes in work!!! so I cant imagine how ur feeling:hugs:


----------



## ClaireyF

:hugs: carol, i cant imagine how much your missing your DH, like Cath, i miss my DH when i'm off work and he's at work. 

Cath, i dont know why they havent mentioned maternity, i have my rights so will be using them if i have to :D xx


----------



## mrsholmes

yeh def they cant just let u go!!!!

waiting for the second carpet man to come and give a quote now.not impressed he said this morning!


----------



## ClaireyF

you should tell him that youve had to miss work waiting for him to come so they should give you a discount for the wages you would have earned!! they dont need to know that you were off work anyway. my cousins DH did that with tesco furniture delivery and they gave him a whopping discount! :D xx


----------



## bugalugs

Hey guys:)

ooh I love the new rug you've ordered Cath! What a bargain too! They're great those codes aren't they:) You're bump is looking fab luv! Bubs nursery is going to look lovely with all her pretty things in!:hugs:

Claire maybe your work are hiring a newby just cos they're needed, maybe? Just a thought. If not then I'll come & bash em up for ya, just give me the nod mate:rofl:

:hugs:Carol, I know what it's like luv, I hate it when my haubs has to go away I miss him like mad, he'll probably be going away for 4months next year..
:(

Hi Serina:hugs:I'm so glad you & bubs are being well looked after:hugs:take care luv xx

Hi Amber:hugs:ooh keep wrapped up from that snow! brrrrrrr! hehe x

Hi Jue, what you upto?:)

Nats what you upto this avo?:)

who've I missed?......:hugs:anyone I've missed, oops xx

I'm ok, feel FAT FAT FAT


----------



## Cariad_bach

Serina glad alls well hun xxx

Carol whens your DH back again hun?

Cath your bumps looking lovely hun :hugs: the rug is gorgeous BTW xxx

Claire lol how weird is that ... seeing a add for YOUR job! doesn't sound very temporary tho does it :(

Amber take care in that snow hun xxxx

Massive hugs Hayley hun ... dont feel fat, your growing a baby hun so its excusable :hugs: ... im not doing much, just sewing a Rainbows Badge on to my DD's rainbow uniform lol xxx


----------



## ClaireyF

Hayley, dont feel fat!! you need to do a bump pic for 3rd tri now!! i'll give you the nod if i need my boss bashing in :rofl: 

Jue, i agree it doesn't sound very temporary the position they are offering, maybe Hayleys right about them needing a newbie, i can't imagine they would though because business is quiet at the moment!

xx


----------



## mrsholmes

I agree ur not fat your PG!!!!!

I dont think we have seeen a bump pic yet hayley..........! 



I doubt ill be having the carpet from there anyway- not very helpfull i thnk im gonna ring and cancel


----------



## Cariad_bach

Cath i dont blame you hun i would to ... if people cant even turn up when they say they will theres no hope!

Claire i think your due a bump pic to arnt you ;)


----------



## ClaireyF

:rofl: i might do a bump pic tonight then :D you havent done one for a while !! xx


----------



## Baci

Me again,

Cleaner is here again today! :happydance:

Only problem is Violet doesnt want to have her nap while she is here so I've only just got her to sleep!

Eek Hayley! 4 months! :hugs: and here I am complaining about a week and a half. :blush:

DH is back a week on Wednesday Jue. 

I guess being pregnant and hormonal isnt helping me much either. Glad my Mum is here to give me a hand with Violet otherwise I'd be shattered!


----------



## mrsholmes

bugalugs said:


> Hey guys:)
> 
> 
> 
> :hugs:Carol, I know what it's like luv, I hate it when my haubs has to go away I miss him like mad, he'll probably be going away for 4months next year..
> :(
> 
> Hi Serina:hugs:I'm so glad you & bubs are being well looked after:hugs:take care luv xx

wheres he going hayley? wll he be home at all?:hugs:


----------



## mrsholmes

im going to have to have a cul of facebook............I dont want to have swearing every two seconds they are going to have to go!


----------



## ClaireyF

:rofl: you enjoy your culling Cath!

Hayley, i missed that post about DH being away for 4months next year!! I can't imagine that! what a long time, wheres he going and why cant you go too? i have also realised that theres an RAF base in chester...come live there and you'll only be 15miles away from me :D xx


----------



## bugalugs

:rofl:have I missed summat? what swearing?:rofl:am I being dopey?:rofl:

I'll def post a bump pic, I'll get DH to take one tomorrow after I've had my hair done:rofl:I'm so vain:rofl:

Yeh:( DH is due his 'detachment' duty, he's got away with it this year, but it'll prob def be next year, Falklands probably, he'll be away 4months & families don't get to go as it's not for long enough time, it's part of his job though so can't really moan:rofl:

Hey look on the bright side!!!! I'll be on here CONSTANTLY:rofl::rofl::rofl: 

Cath, def cancel luv they sound poo:)


----------



## ClaireyF

:rofl: i'll look forward to your bump picture then :D Will you be able to visit him on detachment or is he allowed home at any time? xx


----------



## ClaireyF

Hayley, i think cath means culling on FB ...not on here :D xx


----------



## mrsholmes

:rofl: yeh I mean on facebook, im pretty open minded but I dont want to read about someone ' f*uking sitting on her oh face"...........sorry its a bit too much over my weetabix.

carpet man came...........not much price difference wise so im going with the local one, and my boob starting leading THROUGH my t-shirt and jumper!!!:blush: and to sit with arms folded!


----------



## Cariad_bach

mrsholmes said:


> im pretty open minded but I dont want to read about someone ' f*uking sitting on her oh face

 :shock:
That would wind me up! .... i have a few people on my list who use the 'f' word every other word etc and i hate it :(

:rofl: trust your boob to start up when the carpet mans there :hugs:

Hayley hun i cant imagine being away from my Oh for so long .. i really feel for you hun, i suppose its not much consolation but at least you will have your LO with you :hugs:

Cant wait to see all these bump pics ;) xxxx


----------



## mrsholmes

:shock:yes my thoughts too..........at least on here u get a tmi warning:rofl:


----------



## bugalugs

:rofl:oh right I'm with ya now:rofl:

yup I agree totally with you on the fb swearing, vulgarity & just downright rudeness stuff, I mean don't get me wrong I'm not stuck up or anything but there is no need for it.

No I'll not be able to visit DH when he's away, they all live in single accomodation blocks so no room lol & it's classed as an operational deployment the same as going to Iraq or Afg. I don't think they get R&R, just if it's for longer than 6 months (not sure about that)
don't feel too sorry for me or I might just come & visit you all :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Now then.....................

Is it me or what? I've just been watching Corrie right, and there is NO WAY I could get up & out of my chair the way Maria does!!!!!!!!!
Are they havin a laff!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bugalugs

:rofl:sorry to laugh Cath, I just wondered what set off your leaky bb's, hope it's not new carpet smell!!:rofl::hugs:


----------



## mrsholmes

:rofl: the carpet isnt down yet, and I hope its not the carpet man cos he was about 60 years old:shock:

il have a look on iplayer at corrie as dont watch any soaps, they are too depressing!


----------



## bugalugs

:rofl:EEEeeeew no! not the carpet man!:rofl::rofl:

yeah I know what you mean about soaps being depressing:rofl: we've only got 2 decent channels so I'll watch any old thing on telly:rofl:only got into holby, the bill & Casualty since I've moved out here:rofl::rofl::rofl:

well Maria off Corrie, she gets up from her chair like in 2 seconds! no huffs & puffs or anything!!!! sha! right! AS IF!!!!

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## kittiekat

Evening all,

Glad to see everyone is doing ok, glad LO is staying in for now Serina hun :hug:

Happy belated 27 weeks and welcome to third tri Hayley :happydance::happydance:

I have been looking for a nursery theme but can't find any that I like :cry:. I want a girly theme but not too pink..........any tips or links I could look at?????


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Hi ladies!! How is everyone in here? My cold is finally packing its bags and leaving :happydance: so I am feeling better. Baby is moving lots today..so much that she's making my belly sore :rofl: I know its been ages since I've been in here, just wondering do all of you have names for your LO's yet??

We're in the homestretch now ladies, woohoo!! :D


----------



## mrsholmes

here are some themes ive got the FLOWERS range, I also like the BOHO and GARDEN rangem im the same I dont like teddies, disney or animals either. LO hasnt got any teddies.........just cos I dont like them:rofl: I imagine family will prob buy one tho.

Lovely to see u Rhonda:hugs: me and oh cant decide front runners are (that we agree on)

Evelyn (EV-LYN)
Bronwen
Lois

oh likes-Francesca Zita Holmes!?! and Samantha

what does evey here think?

have u got access to the iplayer on the bbc website and all the othe catch up things?


----------



## Jkelmum

Hi Rhonda glad cold is goin xxx


----------



## ClaireyF

hi rhonda, we have chosen Joshua for our little boy.

Cath, im not too sure about francecsa Zita holmes...its the Zita part im not 100% about...do you like it? or does it have some sort of meaning for you both? sorry if ive just offended you xx


----------



## tricky nicky

im back from funeral it wasan emotional one for me!!!i can normally hold myself together but with pregnancy hormones i was all over the place.:cry:
im on facebook my name is nicola wood!!!!so go ahead and add me!!!:)
bump is looking good on the piccies ive got a bump pic on face book
got a poorly fella at home in bed disturbing my evening routine!!!!:hissy:


----------



## mrsholmes

thats oh, choice not mine, I dont like it. its italian oh grampa was so thats why he likes the italian names. not sure if we are going to agree....may have to be drawn out of a hat! course u havent offended me!


----------



## bugalugs

:hugs:thanks Kat, time is flying by now eh!

I haven't really been looking at nursery themes to be honest, think I'll start looking when bubs is born:blush:

Hey Rhonda:)did you have a nice time away luv? Colds really hang around don't they!

We have chosen a couple of names so far

Oliver or William for a boy obviously
Megan or Eleanor for a girl - obviously lol

I like Evelyn & Bronwen Cath:)

Gonna say nanight now,
speak tomorrow:) xxx


----------



## bugalugs

:hugs:Nicky:hugs:

I'll be adding you to my fb tomorrow:)


----------



## Jkelmum

Nicola Ive looked thru 8 pages or nicola wood on facebook can u add me serina roper was dilworth xx


----------



## mrsholmes

I cant find u either, add serina and ill add u or u can add me from there im catherine holmes

funerals are always terrible:hugs:

lovely names hayley x


----------



## tricky nicky

ive changed my pic to the same one as on here!!!:
ive added you serina :)


----------



## mrsholmes

just added u!

x


----------



## ClaireyF

Nicky, you were at top of my search, i have just added you...didnt know you knew lizzie johnson! small world!! xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Yay Rhonda good to see you hun, glad the colds finally shifting :hugs:
Were calling our LO Jamie Lee (all our kids have Lee as a middle name)
Do you have a name yet hun?

Cath i love Bronwen ... but maybe you and your OH could compromise ... he picks one name you pick the other ... i dislike my DD's name (Chloe) i never liked it at all but OH had his little heart set on it bless him and i didn't want to disappoint him so i went with it,
I still dont like the name ... it doesn't suit my DD at all and it never grew on me but if i could turn back time id still name her that because i just never use her name (she has nicknames) and it made OH so happy!


Nicky hugs hun ... as soon as one of the others finds and adds you on FB i will to hun :hugs:

Hayley nite nite hun ... i like all of your name chooses BTW, are you leaning more towards one or the other?

Kat hun how are you? ive never had a themed nursery so cant help really, just kept it to soft colours etc ... have fun looking tho xxx


----------



## mrsholmes

ur very nice Jue! making me feel bad now:rofl: and remember I only want one! although oh wants more now!


----------



## ClaireyF

Cath, you might change your mind and want another one later on down the line, i know i want atleast 3 and DH wants 4...i'll see how the births go lol xx


----------



## Jkelmum

I hav sharp pains :cry: There strange go from inside my flu right to top of my bump


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Cath I like Evelyn best from your list and Haley love the name Oliver, would you be calling him Ollie for short? And like Megan for a girl but I know so many of them, but maybe its not so common in the UK??

We have decided on a first name, she will definately be Kaiya but still fighting over her middle name, will either be Kaiya Ashlyn or Kaiya Brynn. Neither DH or I want to cave in, we're both so stubborn! Also...we're keeping the name a secret from friends and family so if your one of my FB buddies please don't mention her name on there. DH would have my head!! 

Serina how are you doing today hun? Staying off your feet I hope! :hugs:


----------



## ClaireyF

serina go to hospital! :hugs: go and get checked out hun xxx


----------



## Jkelmum

Rhonda Megan is popular in uk too

Claire i was only there tday and lily as moved lots i am just monitorin it for now i dont wanna go bk


----------



## Jkelmum

Ethan as a secondary infection on his scalp from the chicken pox had medicine twice and threw up twice so takin him bk tomorrow supposed to be complete bedrest BUT with a hubby bk at work and a 2yr old no way can i do it although i dont move much off sofa i feel like cebeebies is my babysitter :cry: anybody know what causes low bp ? mine is 100/60


----------



## Cariad_bach

Aww Serina hun ... i wish i lived near you so i could come and help :( .. i know you dont want to go back to hospital hun but please don't stay at home to long in pain without getting checked out will you :hugs:
(dont know about low BP hun ... altho i should because mines always low with each pregnancy ... not that low tho i dont think.)

Rhonds couldn't you go with both middle names hun? like Kaiya Ashlyn Brynn or Kaiya Brynn Ashlyn :)

Cath im not nice ... believe me i made him pay and got my own way on hundreds of other things :muaha: :cloud9:


----------



## mrsholmes

:hugs: ditto what claire says, or at least ring.

ceebees is a good babysitter.....try and rest as much as poss im sure Ethan will be fine :hugs:

Ice just googled lbp- cant see anything too scary!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Serina we must have posted at the same time. I know you don't want to go back but I would at least call and tell them what's going on, better to be safe than sorry, don't want anything to happen to your little girl hun! Sorry you are home with a sick kid too, if it were me I'd make DH come home, you should be resting!


----------



## mrsholmes

just checked my records mine was 100/65 last time and 105/60 time before that mw said its fine. do u do urs at home?

Brynn is a welsh name here, lovely names. do they have any meanings to u?

I always get my way Jue!:muaha:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Cariad_bach said:


> Rhonds couldn't you go with both middle names hun? like Kaiya Ashlyn Brynn or Kaiya Brynn Ashlyn :)

I think the middles names sound funny together because they both end in "yn" believe me I've thought of that too...there is just no winning this battle. I thought about being the bigger person and caving in to DH's name even though I don't love it as I did pick out the first name...I don't know though, I'm just not as sweet as you Jue, god bless you for letting your DH name your DD something you didn't even like!


----------



## Jkelmum

:cry: Ok behave i am now sat here cryin wonderin why the hell do u all seem to care more then anybody in my family or friends ....My hubby does nothing but moan about loosin his job my mum works fulltime and is too tired on a wkend oh grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr i just wanna scream this baby really needs to stay put i cant cope with hospital visits everyday for months on end with 3 other kids and a husband who only cares about work and a famliy who dont seem to care :hissy:


----------



## Jkelmum

Cath it may not be low for you as thats whats normal to you but mine is normally 125/65 :hugs: bp is a lot down to what u normally are 

sorry for hormonal rant above :blush:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

No Cath they don't mean anything, I liked Ashlyn as my middle name is lynn and though its plain I thought I'd jazz it up a bit, tried to convince DH that too as we used his name as my son's middle name but he wasn't buying it :rofl:


----------



## Cariad_bach

Serina hun i dont know how your managing to keep it all together hun, you dont sound like your getting the proper support for your family and OH at all :cry:
You must feel so torn between looking after your LO and resting for the good of your bump, i wish i could help hun but other than send hugs theres nothing i can do :cry:
Hows the pains hun now?



Cath i like your style :muaha:


Rhonda have you tried turning on the water works and crying at him till he gives in ;) xx


----------



## mrsholmes

family and friends cant see past their normal rountine and oh prob means well, and is just worried about his job, im sure they all love loads, but u have to think of your self and the LO at the moment :hugs: oh willl have to pull his finger out if u go into hospital:hugs:


----------



## mrsholmes

can u bribe him rhonda?!:rofl::muaha:


----------



## Jkelmum

I hope i am wrong but think it maybe lily engagin as my bump as dropped :( and the pain as gone my OH is great its just he dont wanna loose his job in this current climate rest of family are useless ...anyhow iam gunna go hav a bath and go bed maybe on after bath but in bed xx


----------



## mrsholmes

:hugs: i hope so too,


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

aww Serina :hugs: I wish I lived closer hun I would watch your LO's for you. Don't worry about the rant, we're all hormonal! :hugs:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I have tried...lol see he really wanted her first name to be Brynn and I said absolutely not so he's holding onto hope that I'll atleast let him use it as her middle name. I do keep calling my bump Kaiya Ashlyn in hopes that if he hears it enough it will grow on him.


----------



## Cariad_bach

Serina hun i hope your wrong ... ive got to go offline now but remember what i said the other day hun, you can text me any time day or night :hugs:

Rhonda im sure he will get the message lol xxx


Off to bed now (if i go any earlier i may as well not bother getting up :rofl: )

Nite nite all xxxx :hugs:


----------



## Jkelmum

Ok bk less hormonal ethan was fully engaged at 32 wks and made it to 38 so thats only 4 wks difference so i know it doesnt mean shes comin ...good night all takecare sorry i am a drama queen i wouldnt mind but i hate drama queens lol xxxx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

My son dropped 5 weeks before I went into labor so I hope your little girl stays all nice and snuggly in there for at least that much longer!


----------



## mrsholmes

morning!

im back in work today, oh is working in bristol hence im up VERY early!

serina hope ur ok x

im full of a cold hardly got any sleep oh was snoring and i had a case of Nats aching legs!!

hopefully catch u all tonight xx


----------



## bugalugs

Morning:)

hey Cath, it's horrid having a cold eh:( They seem to last forever! bloomin achey legs are horrid too! Nat must have passed it on lol:)

How are you this morning Serina, sorry to read you aren't feeling good again:hugs:wish there was something I could do for you hun:hugs:

names again lol, hubs really wants Daisy, but I'm not really that taken with it. So we both agreed on either Megan or Eleanor. We don't know anyone with those names, I didn't know Megan was common lol, then again so are William & Oliver oh well :rofl::rofl::rofl:
We are going to see what bubs looks like aswell, he/she may not look like any of the above, probably end up calling him Sidney & her Isabel :rofl:

I'm going to the hairdressers today & buying bits & bobs for hubs b'day tomorrow:)

Catch you all later:) have good days! xxxx


----------



## mrsholmes

I like the name daisy but i dont think its a very serious name if that makes sense?!

enjoy the hairdresser..........and dont forget the bump pic!!


----------



## bugalugs

starting to become rather concerned I have an addiction to b&b:rofl::rofl:

YES!!!!!!!!! that's EXACTLY what I've been saying to oh Cath! Daisy isn't a serious name at all, it's too 'floaty' dya know what I mean:rofl:
Plus it reminds me of a moocow.

I won't forget my bump pic lol x


----------



## Cariad_bach

Serina how are you this morning hun?
Hope your ok ... dont worry about being a drama queen hun, this is one time your allowed to be one :hugs:
Hope Ethans ok to xx


Cath shame your back at work again today :( the aching legs are horrible arnt they ... i wish i knew a way to ease them ... i sometimes wonder if its because ive stood for to long ... worn a certain pair of shoes, or even if theres a link between what i eat (like having to much sugar in my system) and getting them but i cant work it out :(


Hayley have a great time at the Hairdresser hun, enjoy being pampered :) whens your OH's birthday hun? what are you getting him?
Looking forwards to seeing your bump pic BTW ... 

Claire you too hun dont forget you pic, im doing one tomorow to celebrate being 30 weeks ... wow can you all believe its April tomorow :shock:
Were getting so close now arnt we

Does anyone 'do' April fools day stuff?

Hows everyone else this morning?


----------



## ClaireyF

Serina, how you feeling hun?

Hayley :rofl: at daisy the moocow! enjoy the hairdressers and can't wait to see your bump pic.

i didn't do my bump pic last night, we sold our spare bed on ebay and they said they would come and collectafter 6 last night...they never turned up! they have paid through paypal already so i'm not too concerned yet but i'm dying to start on the nursery now.

Nats, what you up to today?

Jue, what part of the house are you cleaning today??

Cath, you were up really early, my DH was up at 6 but i didn't get up at the same time, i feel exhausted!

xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Lol Claire no cleaning today ... katies at the Speech therapist and then ... Ooh yer i said id do the out side of the Conservatory if the weathers ok so i suppose thats cleaning! :rofl:


Hope they come and get the bed eventually hun, how are you feeling today? any better? are you in work today?


----------



## Jkelmum

Hi I am ok just tired ...ive been naughty today :blush: Jake as one of his headaches now normally i give him paracetomol and send him on his way ....ive let him have day off knowin he will be ok in a hr or so and play with ethan


----------



## ClaireyF

:rofl: Serina, thats a good idea, if that means you can get rest then i dont see it as a problem! you need all the help you can get right now!

Jue, i just feel exhausted, i think this hour change has done me in!! i am in work but would rather be at home pottering around not doing much lol. roll on 22nd May!! Doing the outside of the conservatory sounds like a big job! i need to clean all out windows coz they look soo dirty...maybe that will be a maternity leave job. 

xx


----------



## Jkelmum

My moses basket just came along with one of the chest of drawers i orderd good job jake was ere i couldnt lift the drawers well didnt try as i knew they be heavy


----------



## Cariad_bach

Aww Serina sounds like Jakes doing his best to look after you bless him .. try to rest up today hun xxxx


Claire you to hun try not to do to much work ... the 3rd tri can be exhausting and its only worse if you try to battle through it to much :hugs:


----------



## ClaireyF

can't wait until easter is over with now, this weekend we are visiting my grandparents ( dont think we are gonna stay over though) and the the weekend after we are down at MILs house, shes now causing a fuss about signing the document, shes just a pain in the arse!! xx

Serina, glad that Jake helped you, like Jue said you HAVE to rest!! xx


----------



## Rosella

Hi Ladies :hi:

Hope you're all well and full of the joys of spring!! Hooray for british summer time at long last! :happydance:

Saw your guinea pigs on facebook Jue - OMG - all SO cute - and the kids look thrilled!! Did you get an extra one for the bump? (am i right in thinking there's four?).

Hi Claire, not long till maternity leave! - I'm exactly 28 weeks today - 10 weeks to go. It's kind of flying. 22 may will be round before you know it. 

Hayley - I like Daisy too, but agree it's not serious... I love Eleanor and Megan - both on my list of names - not won through with OH though, so you can have them!! 

Serina - hope you're doing oK - sounds like a good tactic for keeping Ethan amused! 

Hi Cath! hope you're OK.

Phew! that's quote a long post from me!! Hope everyone else I've missed is good too! 

xx


----------



## ClaireyF

Hi Gail, :happydance: on being 28w today!! can't believe that 22nd May is only 7w4d away now!! i just hope these next few weeks go really quick! are you working from home today? x


----------



## Jkelmum

Just gettin Ethan ready he is off out to my bosses house for a few hrs she as just rang to see if i want him to go ...i am gunna go bed cya later xxxx


----------



## Rosella

No - I'm in the office. But feeling chatty!!
i think the time will fly - 7w4d will be gone before you know it. How are you feeling? xx


----------



## ClaireyF

serina27 said:


> Just gettin Ethan ready he is off out to my bosses house for a few hrs she as just rang to see if i want him to go ...i am gunna go bed cya later xxxx

excellent, you enjoy your time to yourself and hope you get some rest xx


----------



## ClaireyF

Rosella said:


> No - I'm in the office. But feeling chatty!!
> i think the time will fly - 7w4d will be gone before you know it. How are you feeling? xx

ooo you rebel :rofl: I'm feeling fine, i thought Josh had got in to a routine of when he was awake and asleep but that seems to have changed in the last couple of days. i feel like i have grown over the last week, the feeling is hard to explain but it feels like i have done loads of sit ups and have achy stomach muscles around the bottom of my rib cage and in to it IYKWIM... how are you feeling? how is your bump coming on? xx


----------



## Rosella

:rofl: you make me larf you do!
Do you think the achiness under the rib cage means he's turned? Do you know which way up he is?
I am fine ta - bump is coming along nicely, but i don't think it looks terribly big. It's probably a scale thing - put the same bump on a smaller person and it would look bigger??? Annyywayy! - think bubba is lying across - has its feet right over on the RHS - which sometimes can get interesting!!
Think we're goning shopping for first baby bits this weekend - I CAN'T wait! 
:wohoo:


----------



## ClaireyF

i dont know which way he's lying TBH, when i lay on my back the RHS of my belly is so much higher and my belly button doesnt seem to be in the centre any more :rofl: but at the moment i still have an innie...a shallow one but its still and innie :D maybe someone else on here will know which way round he is...?? i know what you mean about bump size, i think my bump would look huge on a short person, i am starting to enjoy it not being huge because i dont want stretch marks ( how vain am i??) What are you planning to get this weekend? im glad that i have everything because i get so impatient with people barging in to me in shops, i stick my belly out even more lol xx


----------



## tricky nicky

thanks for all the facebook adds:happydance:
ive got a poorly soldier at home, my fella didnt go in work and was up half the night being sick (which i had to clean up!!):hissy:
think hes got a touch of man flu ive been to the shop for the magic lucozade and 4 mini milks with out which i dont think he will get better:rofl:
going out for lunch with fiends today, i could get used to this no work malarky!
i like the name daisy and megan, i was considering sadie or poppy if i were having a girl but its alfie now:cloud9:
hope you are well serina
yep lizzie used to go on a music site that i go on!!!!!!!


----------



## Rosella

Clairey - it's not vain!!!! (well, i am exactly the same - really don't want stretchmarks!) Yeh, I must say I am appreciating being tall as well - think it's quite helpful (for once!). Mine's also still an innie...getting shallower...It's funny Josh is favouring your RHS. It's probably his bum sticking out :D. Bless.
Well, we still have EVERYTHING to get! - hoping to get the clothes basics, and try and make a pram decision...I know once i start shopping i probably won't be able to stop! :)


----------



## Rosella

Hi Nicky, I'm Gail. Hope your OH makes a swift recovery!!!


----------



## ClaireyF

Nicky, i've known lizzie for about 13years now, and her sisters, such a small world!

Gail, its going to be so exciting for you starting to buy clothes and essentials, have you got a list of everything your going to need to get? i got my list out of the babies r us catalogue but theres a good 'essentials' list on hipp website https://www.hippbabyclub.co.uk/cms_images/DHSpdf_00000003.pdf I'm going to get a few things for my hospital bag at lunch time, i am really excited about going in to labour now, because once it starts its nearly guaranteed that i will meet Josh within the 24hrs (unless its a long labour) xx


----------



## Rosella

Thanks Claire! Good list!! :) I'll be printing that out! 
You are so lucky you have shops near you - there is not a single shop where I work! SO inconvenient!! Are you completely sorted for stuff? xx


----------



## ClaireyF

we have got everything now except the nappies, we are going to use reuseable ones so need to order those in the next couple of weeks. i work in the centre of chester, it would be better if i was isolated too because then i couldnt spend my money at lunchtimes :blush: Alls i need to do now is decorate the nursery and collect the dresser i won on ebay :D once the nursery is decorated everything can come out the loft and i can see how much i've bought! i have a real urge to wash the bedding 'just in case' x


----------



## Hunnyx10

hello ladies, was very busy yesterday putting up new curtain rail and bedroom door and was really tired after we had finished..but its looking better :)

today its the bedroom curtains to be changed as we are just freshening up our room for bubbs as well as getting new bedding to go with the curtains lol...pink and lilac my fav colours :cloud9:

bradley has woken with croup so no nursery today :cry:hopefully he will be better tomorrow

as a small lady at 4ft 11.5 my ribs are starting to ache now Summer has turned round {she was trans lie} and i am rather big too now which is why i have had to get a new bedroom door{we now have a bi fold door}as with 2 cots in our room it was getting cramped lol 

Serina get plenty of rest hun :hug:

and i hope everyone else is keeping well :hugs:


----------



## Rosella

ooh, I bet you can't wait to get going on the nursery! :D Have you got a colour scheme? I wish we had space for a nursery, oh well, hopefully when we move. I'd be really interested to know how you get on with the resuable nappies...is there any particular reason you've chosen them?

Hi Hunny - you are very petite!! :) Does this mean Summer is head down? V exciting to do up the bedroom - I just love decorating/ nesting!!! :D (esp at the moment!)


----------



## ClaireyF

Hunny, is that why my ribs are aching, because Josh has turned? last week i was having cramps and back pain and girls in 3rd tri said he could be engaging. Hunny, i'm a whole foot taller than you! i can't imagine how squished your insides are feeling, i know mine are!! hope bradley feels better soon, have fun freshening up your bedroom!! xx


----------



## ClaireyF

Rosella said:


> ooh, I bet you can't wait to get going on the nursery! :D Have you got a colour scheme? I wish we had space for a nursery, oh well, hopefully when we move. I'd be really interested to know how you get on with the resuable nappies...is there any particular reason you've chosen them?

we have chosen to use reuseable because even though they are expensive to buy at first, they work out alot cheaper over the years and we are planning on having 3 so they will be used for all of them. my nursery is the I love my bear theme from toys r us, we have nearly all the things they sell in that range, apart from wardrobes (they are built in the spare room) we didnt get the cot because it wasn't quite what i wanted (3 positions cotbed & dropside), but we have the bedding, linen basket, wallpaper border, dresser (bought off ebay) changing mat, moses basket, going to get the rug to match too. we have bought light blue curtains to make it a boys nursery rather than it being unisex. i will take photos when its all complete :D

Going to be nosey, but what contraception are you going to use after youve had your baby?x


----------



## Rosella

It sounds so fab!!! I'm going to check out the theme. i had a bear when i was little. :)
Hehe - 3!!! nice big family :D. We're definitely up for 2 - but we're getting on (age-wise) - so if we're going to have more we have to get on with it!!

Contraception - hmmm! - I am so not sure! - haven't properly thought about it. We tried the cap for a while before TTC - but the spermicide was horrible - get all chafed if you have too much BD, so not much fun. Am not fond of the pill either - makes me feel really ill. How about you?? xx


----------



## Rosella

Are there any shops that sell the reusables? wouldn't mind having a look at them. x


----------



## ClaireyF

i really don't know what to use, i think it will just be condoms (have to remember to be careful and not get carried away though!), i dont want to go back on the pill in between babies. how old are you? can't remember if you've said...x


----------



## ClaireyF

have a look in toys r us, we are getting the bambino mio ones, mother care do some aswell, but i thought they were quite expensive (if they'd been cheaper we would have got them) we are getting a birth to potty pack x


----------



## Rosella

Checked out the i love my bear stuff - it's lovely!!!!! very stylish, but cute! :D


----------



## Rosella

i'm 37....oooolllddd!!!!


----------



## ClaireyF

i'm off to lunch, back in an hour :D xxxx


----------



## Hunnyx10

yes claire that is normally why we get rib ache, but bubbs might not be engaging until later weeks of around 36+ for first time mums

I will be getting sterilized as i have enough children now and dont want to go through another m/c by falling on the pill again..i'm the eldest mum here at 42 in august :cry:


----------



## Rosella

Aww, Hunny! :hugs: 40's are the new 30's!!:D


----------



## ClaireyF

well i'm back from lunch and neither of you are old!! i think i'm one of the younger ones of us on here. 

Hunny, i know how you feel about the mc, i had one in June last year, i read the mc section on here and can't imagine what some of the girls are going through that have had several.

Gail, i have just seen that they have reusable nappies in boots, i went and got the boring essentials from there for my hospital bag.
xx


----------



## Rosella

Thanks Claire. Will have a look. It's the kind of thing I'd like to actually unwrap and inspect!! ifykwim. 
Have been such a pig today. 2 slices of toast plus egg for breakfast. Croissant, chocolate kinder cake thing, orange, banana, and now a sandwich with roast veg. And it's only 2pm!!!


----------



## ClaireyF

:rofl: your not a pig, i thin kive eaten double that today and its not been as healthy as yours!! Toys r us also stock the tots bots nappies too, they seem good and not as fiddly as the bambino mio ones. we got them all out in there to have a feel and see how they work! we chose the bambino mio because they have won loads of awards and they are the quickest to dry and take up least ampunt of space! Gail, do you have to go on to building sites with your job? do you design houses or offices? x


----------



## ClaireyF

do you do any wacky designs like on grand designs? x


----------



## Rosella

good tip on the nappies!! think maybe a trip to toys r us is in order...
yes, i do go on site etc - have been banned now though cos the one site i was visiting is a bit dangerous - it's a proper site with lots of scoffolding, mud etc. At one point they had a working platform quite high up and i was on my hands and knees trying to fit through small openings-really glad i don't have to do that now cos i think i'd have trouble bending over that much!! can barely tie my shoe laces these days.:rofl:
We mainly work on high-end residential projects - it's really nice work. And an interesting insight into a different world!!!!! Nothing too wacky so far...


----------



## amber20

I'm so tired of of snow! We didn't get as much this round, thank god!


----------



## ClaireyF

oh dear amber, how deep is the snow? are all the roads blocked up?

Gail, glad you've been banned from the building sites, they are so dangerous!! my DH is an electrician and used to do all new build house up until last year when he was made redundant when the housing market dropped off, now he does re-wires and extensions and i prefer it so much more! (although he did look hot in his hard hat and high-vis jacket and tool belt :blush:) is business still busy for you? x


----------



## Jkelmum

Hi ....just been to local cafe for hot roast pork roll it was yummy ...Ethan just come back tired out so will nap in min not done anythin all day :)


----------



## Hunnyx10

Thank you ladies, its funny thou as i dont feel old its just the number lol


----------



## Rosella

hehe, Clairey, now I can see why you're in all this trouble in the first place :D only kidding!!
Has he become self-employed? We seem to be Ok for the moment, touch wood, have some big projects that are keeping us going. It is not a good time though. x


----------



## ClaireyF

:happydance: well done serina for not doing anything all day! now you just have to keep it up!! x

Hunny, your right, age is just a silly number! xx


----------



## bugalugs

Hiya every one:)

Just a real flying visit from me this avo! Had hair lobbed off! Was so annoyed with it, I was starting to look like a crazy woman!

I've wrapped all oh's pressies, his b'day's tomorrow, ooh I know april fool's what a shame for my hubs:rofl:got him a new camera, he better bloomin well like it!:)

He's banned from the kitchen as I've done choc dipped strawbs & merangue kebabs for his breakfast:rofl:along with smoked salmon, crumpets, phily cheese, all his faves mmmmm:rofl:It'[s all in the fridge:rofl:I better not eat it eh:rofl:

So I'll not be on until Thursday, I'll miss you all!:hugs:

Hope you are all feeling fine & dandy today!:hugs:

Speak soon!

Love Hayley xxx


----------



## ClaireyF

Rosella said:


> hehe, Clairey, now I can see why you're in all this trouble in the first place :D only kidding!!
> Has he become self-employed? We seem to be Ok for the moment, touch wood, have some big projects that are keeping us going. It is not a good time though. x

:rofl: i know...my imagination runs away with me :rofl: no he's not self employed, he works for a bloke close by so its just him, his boss and bosses son( who is an apprentice). he wants to go self employed but now isnt the time to try that, maybe in a few years. WHat is your OH training to do? x


----------



## Rosella

oohh, Hayley the food sounds delish!! Just as well you're in Cyprus cos I would raid your fridge!!! :rofl:


----------



## Hunnyx10

sounds lovely hayley have a great time see you on thursday


----------



## Rosella

:rofl: steady on Claire!!:rofl: Hope the work keeps coming for your OH. I reckon self-employed is the way to go. I know the risks are greater but if you are good i am sure you can make more cashola than if employed...

Well, we are not entirely sure...he's studying history and absolutely loves it, but I'm not too sure what he's going to do with it...possibly teaching?? (I'd be really glad if he did cos at least the holidays would coincide with the kids). Don't want to put any pressure on him - he needs to find his way with it really. He worked in advertising for years - and to hear him talk about it i have come to the conclusion he has never done a job he actually enjoyed!! xx


----------



## ClaireyF

ooo Hayley, i'm on the first plane over there to eat all your food!! hope your DH has a good birthday and make sure he tries his camera out by taking a bump shot!

Gail, it would be good if you OH could become a teacher! like you say its perfect for looking after your baby! how long have you and OH been together (ooo I'm nosey today aren't i?) x


----------



## Rosella

Since last Feb... not that long really! - it's all been a bit of a whirlwind :blush:
We knew each other for a while before that...he says it took him 8 months to get a date with me!!! :rofl: 
How about you? xx


----------



## tink

:hugs: Hello Girls x
AWWW Honey you're not old,i like to call it 'experianced' :rofl: I'm 38 (39 in dec)but certainly dont feel it :rofl:The way i look at it i will be 56 when my baby leaves home (or at least doesn't rely on me financially)and myself and oh
will still have a good few years ahead of us to do what we want to do :rofl:
(Am I dreaming or what????:rofl:)
I was just debating on wether to put the cot together,or is it too soon?Dont want it gathering dust!:rofl:
Has anybody heard about their health in preg grant yet?i've got the mw on fri morn and shall be asking(pestering) her about my application form!
I can also apply for mat grant next week too.:happydance:


----------



## Rosella

Hi Tink :D
'Experienced' is a very excellent description!!!


----------



## ClaireyF

Hi tink, i have had my cot together now for about 3weeks, the mattress is still in the polythene though. i got the form from my mw about a month ago, cant wait til it get paid now! great news about getting the maternity grant...is that £500?

Gail, that is a whirlwind! me and DH met online about Sept 05, physically met in May 06, he moved in Aug 06, proposed Valentines 07 and we married March 08. i think you know when you meet the right person anyway! i had a bf at the time i met DH, he lived local-ish and DH lived in Exeter, Devon about 200miles away. i soon dumped my ex and saw Paul every weekend and we even used to meet up half way between us during the week for a meal and drink at a pub, looking back, i dont know how i'd have the energy to drive 100miles there to see him for a few hours then drive 100miles back and still get up for work the next day! xx


----------



## mrsholmes

i just caught up wrote all my replies and my comp froze!!

so hello everyone!

finished work early as im really struggling, didnt sleep well and my patience has worn thin cos the computers have been down all day so ive got no work done!

ill be using the pill after this preganancy or possibility having the implant. My friend was trying for a baby for 2.5 years and the fertility person told her to try the pill for 3 months as your 5 times more fertile coming off it, shes the one thats just had the baby!

me and oh have been together 9 years, married for one and engaged for 5 years.

I cant see me lasting till 18th May for my maternity!


----------



## Rosella

:D - that's such a lovely story! Wow - pretty amazing the commute for a dinner date!! You guys look really great together :dance:.

Cath - just saw your post! - 9 yrs makes me look ridiculously speedy!!:rofl:


----------



## ClaireyF

Cath, i bet there was loads of posts on here to catch up on, i've been a bit chat-happy :blush: 

i feel exhausted at work but will have to last until 22nd may because i have to train someone new :( xx


----------



## ClaireyF

thanks gail :D xx


----------



## mrsholmes

I dont think it matters, I just think u know when u got the right man! we were only 18 getting togther and went to uni etc together, so still had a 'life'. That is a way for a dinner date claire!!!

I said that in my first post claire!:rofl:

Im already training someone up...........so it dont matter if I go off earlier (didnt plan it or anything!)


----------



## Rosella

yeh, i know what you mean. I was beginning to think i would never meet 'the one' and settle down. So nice to be happy now!! :D


----------



## Baci

Hey everyone :wave:

Looks like I've a lot of catching up to do!

Been out shopping this morning. Didnt get anything for bubs but picked up a few cardigans for Violet in Primark for £2 and £3 each on sale. Bargain. :happydance:

Didnt get anything for bubs as I have plenty of babygros and vests now in both newborn and 0-3 so they will keep me going for a while. 

Guess I better start thinking about packing a hospital bag soon!

Am debating whether to get an amby hammock as apparently they are good for settling LO's. Am a little scared I'm going to have another bad sleeper like Violet!

DH is back in the air again today and I dont think he lands til 7 ish our time. Will be glad when the wedding is over and he's on his way home again.


----------



## ClaireyF

i didnt know what an amby hammock was, just googled it and it looks so sweet, do they sleep in that all the time at first or just to settle them and then move them?? i'm so clueless. 

Primark is such a bargain, we dont have one near us :( xx


----------



## Baci

Hi Claire!

I think they sleep in it. It's meant to be usable up to about 12 months I think. Would really like to find somewhere I can go and see one to check it out.

Primark is great for bargains, was most disappointed that there was no point in looking around the ladies section! Well, I guess I could have looked at shoes maybe!


----------



## Rosella

Aww - the hammock is too cute!! doesn't the baby's back need to be flat though?


----------



## :D happy D:

hi guys,

well how are we all?
i'm ok, hayfever has been ok today, so no need to carry my loo roll round with me looking like a blooming idiot. kids are playing out in the garden on their slides ! loving the sunshine, never seen them so happy.
mum and dad have offered to have ellie and grace for the night on thursday as they have an inset day, going to take them swimming ! so jake suprised me last night with theatre tickets and a posh meal before !! can't decide what to wear as bump is so big i look like a blooming elephant in all my clothes. might treat myself to a new dress.

baci, i was debating about the amby hammock, but have read such mixed reviews i decided to wait and see whether any friends or anyone on here had used one.really hope the time flies by and your husband will be home befor you know it !

alex


----------



## Baci

Mixed reviews? Hmm - off I go googling.....


----------



## ClaireyF

Hi carol, have you managed to find any reviews yet?i think you'll always find some bad reviews about things x


----------



## Baci

Found some positive and some negative reviews. So I'm confused!


----------



## ClaireyF

maybe you should start a thread on here and see if anyone has used one... xx


----------



## mrsholmes

Hi alex! oh god I forgot its nearly hayfever time!:hissy: are we allowed hayfever tablets and id say def get a new dress!

looks good carol, I thought babys had to lie flat too, but im planning on using a sling during the day for LO to sleep (hopefully) several reason main one being the cats and if im out the kitchen I couldnt leave a newborn un attended

we just chip shops tea and I cant move, tesco also delivered our shopping so nice easy night:happydance:

I think ive got everything for LO now!!

claire what u doing about nightites etc for hospital my friend said get bigger nighties cheap from asda/tesco etc but they are too short cos im quite tall!! ive got some pjs maternity long length from next but I want something cheap in case they get wrecked!

I love primark too!


----------



## ClaireyF

i think i'm gonna get a nighty from matalan or somewhere cheap and just get a larger size, i might look in primark when we go down to MIL, i'll give them a try on and see about the length, i dont fancy wearing pjs straight after the birth, ouch!! x


----------



## mrsholmes

ive got 2 from primark 16-18 and they are like t-shirts! I want something to my knees really!

Nicky just been nosing at your pics ive been to a few butlins weekend they are mad!


----------



## ClaireyF

mrsholmes said:


> ive got 2 from primark 16-18 and they are like t-shirts! I want something to my knees really!

lol if you want something to your knees maybe try bhs or somewhere like that, although they might look a bit granny-ish IYKWIM are you going to take a dressing gown in with you? do you have a tk maxx near you, they might have some longer ones... x


----------



## Cariad_bach

Hi all .... only got a second so no catch up time, just checking in quickly to make sure everyone's feeling ok and has had a good day,

Massive hugs to all and will catch up properly tomorow :hugs:


----------



## ClaireyF

Jue, your a part timer now this good weather has arrived :rofl: have a nice night xx


----------



## mrsholmes

:hi: Jue!

:rofl:not granny like maybe im being too fussy! just not showing my bum! :rofl: and they have to be plain.............no teddies etc. I know iM not asking for much

yeh im takin a dressing grown will prob get from primark cos my one in the house is furry!


----------



## Baci

If you are planning on trying BF, I'd recommend getting nighties with buttons to make it easier.

Trying not to sound pessimistic and just practical, but if you do end up having a csection, nighties are better as you wont want any PJ waistbands near your scar... also big undies will come in handy :blush:


----------



## ClaireyF

i need to get a dressing gown too, mine is fleecy and not a summer one. no-one tells you about this glamorous part of it all until its too late!! i think your being hopeful with the description of the nightie you want cath! but, if you find then please tell me! :D

Thanks carol, think i better buy some big bridget jones knickers too!! i got some disposable ones at boots today, don't know if they are comfy or not! 
x


----------



## Baci

I just bought some big cheapy undies in a larger size from tesco, think they were 2.50 for 5 pairs or something as wasnt sure about disposable ones being comfy either...


----------



## tricky nicky

cath ive been on 2 so far had booked to go in may but had to cancel due to alfie making an appearance!!!!!
you wont believe this but at the 80's weekend i was 2 months pregnant!!!!!i didnt know hence the shenanigans i got up too!!!!!:rofl:
i love the weekends they do they are a big laugh and ive made some great friends on them.

rosella ive had some stuff from primark ive got 2 dresses from the beach bit they look lovley with the bump and ive had a couple of smock tops.
ive started to pack my hospital bag my sister said some people went with big suitcases?????

i want a nightie for the birth and some pjs for after that is presuming my placenta has moved up got the boring stuff and some nice smellies for a pamper, also got a coming home outfit or alfie its got a dinosaur on it and has a tail and a hat with ears its sooooo cute!!!


----------



## Hunnyx10

Thanks Tink love you forever hun lol

nite nite ladies chat tomorrow


----------



## meldmac

Glad to hear everyone seems to be doing well! I've been feeling ok, just really beat as it's so busy at work right now and I'm so swamped that I may end up going in again this upcoming weekend :/ I have already started counting down the days to mat leave!! 

Take care all;
Mel


----------



## happy mum

Hi Girls
a little explanatiom why i disappeared.....
Got so wound up by miss self important Esther, that i couldn't bare to pull up bnb. ok she still winds me up and all the ass sucking thats going on.
think most of you girls in june buddies are great and would like to keep in touch thru facebook :hugs:
Good luck to you all( except esther lol!!:rofl:) and hope you all have the beautiful babies relatively pain free!!:hugs:
BYEEEEE!! XX
i won't be coming back on bnb by the way so no point replying here XX


----------



## mrsholmes

:shock:

whats going on!! ive emailed Nat through facebook! 

*off to investigate*


----------



## mrsholmes

ok Im assuming its this thread........

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...read-important-if-you-taking.html#post1819947

read the first couple of messages, I read the whole thread its the first page that matters the rest of the thread goes the same way










gutted shes gone!:cry:


----------



## mrsholmes

ok im filling the page on on my own now...........

gotta get ready for work but ill catch up later when im not talking to myself!:rofl:

:hissy:


----------



## Jkelmum

Thats out of order to be honest I am pissed off I like Nat BUT there is no point Nat not comin on just bcos of one silly disagreement !!! There are 100,s of hormonal women here there is gunna be disagreements !! How dare Nat leave us bcos of one person !! She cant think much of us ...I thought we was friends ....ok i besy shut up as my hormones are gettin better of me


----------



## mrsholmes

I have enough arguements in my personal life esp with all the staff in work (13 women and 2 men) dont want to argue on here too! i do try and keep out of them


----------



## Jkelmum

Thats it I switch off and ignore the people i dont like ...hope Nat comes back and does the same xxx


----------



## bugalugs

Hi girls:)

I know I know I said I wouldn't be on til tomorrow :rofl:

Hubs has had to pop into work for a meeting:hissy:

So what do I do?

Say hi to my preggers ladies ofcourse:rofl:

We're having a lovely day so far, he loves his pressies, phew!!! hehe:)

Gonna have a quick catch up on the threads......

back in a bit:)

Hope you're all well:):hugs:

xxxxx


----------



## ClaireyF

hi hayley, you sneeker! hope your hubby has a great birthday! what else have you got planned?

Cath, are you at work all day hun? 

Serina, how are you feeling after your restful day yesterday?

Carol, what are you and violet up to today? have you made any decisions about the hammock?

Jue, are you ok? you weren't on much at all yesterday!

Gail, are you going to be chatty again today and be a rebel using BnB at work :rofl: xx

Watch out for april fools today girlies!!!

xx


----------



## Hunnyx10

aww poor nat, i do agree with her on the post title...

but lets not get into it anymore as i dont want to cause any problems..

weather is good today nice and sunny :)

chat later got lots to do


----------



## mrsholmes

im being a rebel and im at work......... found out how to log on to the net without using the citrix system.

shes not doing a april fools is she claire!!!!


hiya, hunny and hayley!!


----------



## ClaireyF

hunny, hows your little one this morning? feeling any better? xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Hayley i hope you and your OH have a fantastic day hun and i hope he loves his present ... remember to make him take a bump pic hun xxxx


Claire your right im part time again now :rofl: ... fraid its only going to get worse over the next to weeks to because its the kids Easter holls comming up and we have my mum and Step dad for Easter weekend to :roll: but will try to keep up lol.
How are you feeling today hun? :hugs:

Serina how are you and Ethan today hun?

Hi Hunny hows things?


Ok Nats babe i hope you do come back on to see this :cry: 

Im a member of a lot of forums (cant keep up with them very well on now a days tho because im always on here :rofl:)

Anyway every forum i go on weather its Dog rescue Charities , Rats, Fishes, Ebay, BnB theres always posts being taken the wrong way.
Comments that are typed out innocently or tongue in cheek get read the wrong way because we haven't got body language and facial features to go on.

Ive not read the thread in question yet so i dont know who said what but ... well dont know what to say other than :hug: to all xxxxxx


Cath how are you hun? is the SPD any better?


The sun is shinning today so im sure i will find some out door gardaning/painting to do whilst making my white bits go red (dont get brown lol)

Ooh BTW nightys .... with all of mine weather at hospital or at home ive given birth in normal cheep nightys that are way to big with buttons for feeding (didnt want to lift that hem line all the way up IYNWIM :blush: ) 

Whats everyone doing today?


----------



## Cariad_bach

mrsholmes said:


> shes not doing a april fools is she claire!!!!

:shock: Ooooh do you think she could be?


----------



## ClaireyF

Cath, i know Nats isnt doing an april fool, she told me yesterday she wasnt coming back, i just meant in general, watch out for april fools. xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

ClaireyF said:


> Cath, i know Nats isnt doing an april fool, she told me yesterday she wasnt coming back, i just meant in general, watch out for april fools. xx

Dam got my hopes up then :cry:

As for April fools my kids have been at it none stop all morning :roll:


----------



## Hunnyx10

clairy bradley is a little better this morning thanks...

I too hope nats come back as she is a very funny lady lol 

its true thou we are all hormonal right now so just take things with a pinch of salt 


hope it stays nice for you jue to get more red lol, not sure its sunbathing weather as its still a little chilly...

have a good day at work glad you have found a way of chatting to us lol

chat soon


----------



## mrsholmes

SPD is bad, cant sleep cos of it! going to yoga tonight so hopefully that will help!

it is clicky on some thread and people stick up for their main 'friends' some would say we were and id stick up for any of u lot :hugs:

Jue that was wishfull thinking of me too! Nat could come back and just post on here ignore the rest of the forum:muaha: thats what I would do!

well ive got a really exciting day ahead..........finishing off two apprisals and staff meeting..... and I HATE staff meetings as they never like what I have to say!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Cath i hope the Yoga helps hun, must be a nightmare for you :(

Your day sounds really exciting :( lol, you need a count down ticker to count down until you finish work to spur you on :hugs:

Hunny Glad Bradleys a bit better hun xxx


----------



## bugalugs

Hi:)

Thankyou for all your best wishes for my oh's b'day today:) I can't say what else I've got planned for him as he's back now & sitting next to me:rofl:

He says "thankyou" for his happy birthday wishes:rofl:

Oh dear, I will miss Nat alot, I liked her loads:(

Why don't you just stay on our thread Nat? I hardly go on anything else anyway:rofl:I'll miss you xx

I best go girls, got husband spoiling to be getting on with:rofl:

Speak soon! Luv ya'll:)

:hug:


----------



## Jkelmum

Ethan and me are ok xxx


----------



## Baci

Morning everyone,

Just a quick one from me as it's toddler group time in 10 mins.

Had a bad night, lost count of how many times Violet woke up and at some point I ended up falling asleep in the nursing chair in her room!

Be back later!
Carol


----------



## Cariad_bach

Serina glad your ok and glad Ethan seems to be doing better, has he stopped getting new spots now?

Hayley have a great time spoiling him hun but remember your pregnant and need spoiling to :hugs:

Enjoy Toddler group Carol hun, its a shame Violet's waking up again so much, do you have any idea why?


----------



## Jkelmum

Yes no new spots since sunday he is not infectus doc said monday


----------



## Rosella

Morning everyone!!! - wow- i had no idea even about this raspberry leaf tea. Waayyy behind the times as usual!

Claire - will check in but ought to get the nose to the grindstone today sadly :( deadline on friday again. enjoyed chatting yesterday though! xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Right cya later i am gunna log off feelin very hormonal and some poor cow will get it if i stay ...NAT U BEST COME BK EVEN IF ITS JUST TO THIS THREAD !!!


----------



## mrsholmes

serina27 said:


> Right cya later i am gunna log off feelin very hormonal and some poor cow will get it if i stay ...NAT U BEST COME BK EVEN IF ITS JUST TO THIS THREAD !!!

u made me laugh 'old cow' but also :hugs:


----------



## Cariad_bach

Glad he's better Serina.... catch you later hun,

Gail your not the only one behind hun, i had no idea either!


----------



## mrsholmes

I only know coS i was up at the crack of dawn

im now banning myself till at least lunch time!


----------



## Rosella

girls - i just remembered we're starting our antenatal classes today! :D :happydance:


----------



## ClaireyF

good luck gail with antenatal classes tonight! let us know what they are like, mine aren't until 37w and its 6hr day of them!

Hope your gonna have a rest serina, i'm feeling quite hormonal too. sitting crying at my desk, my boss is pissing me off (sorry for swearing buts the only word that exprsses how i'm feeling!) i think if my bp was taken now, it would be off the scale!

xx


----------



## Rosella

Thanks Claire!!! Quite excited now, just rung them up to check it's all on. Sadly only 6 couples on this course, the next course has 10. It goes on for 6 weeks - 2 hours a session - and starts with drinks served half an hour before! So am hopeful will be really social cos would love to meet some moms in the area to hang out with.

Sorry about your boss - sounds like s/he's being a pain in the bottom.:hugs:
Hope Serina's OK too! xx


----------



## ClaireyF

it will be great if you meet all new mums there too! i was told i couldnt book on mine until 25w so i rang up at 25w and was told they were all full! so i had to be squeezed in on a sunday, obviously some girls were lying abut their due dates so they'd get on the course! i think 37w is too late! what if he decides to make an appearance before 37w?? i won't know what to do :rofl: 

My boss is male...couldn't you guess that :rofl: he seems to think i should be running around doing everything when there are other people in the office too! i think i'm just tired and emotional but if i had the money, i would finish for maternity leave now! 

x


----------



## tink

:hugs:Serina and Hunny,its no fun when little ones are poorly x
ive got washin on the line already,and tryin to think what me and my dd could do this afternoon when she comes out of nursery.
NATS!get your little bottom back in here!:rofl:


----------



## Rosella

yeh, I was told I should be on the later course which would end at my due date, and i thought it was cutting it a bit fine! (btw - is the due date at 38 weeks or 40 weeks??? not clear on that...) Anyway, i couldn't do it cos would have to miss a couple of sessions and thought i am not paying for something i'm going to miss. Annoying that the liars get on!!!! what a cheek! :growlmad:

As for your boss - i'm guessing he's got no kids either?? everyone with kids is about 1000X more sympathetic and interested than the childless ones!


----------



## ClaireyF

my boss does have kids, he has 2 sons the same age as me. our due date is at 40w gail :D

megan, well done on getting your washing out! i managed to get my in the machine before i left for work this morning so will have to hang it out when i get home tonight and leave it out tomorrow to dry...hopefully it wont rain!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Gail hope the classes go well hun ... like Claire said your due dates at 40 weeks but your classed as full term at 38 weeks (37 in some areas i believe but for me its 38)

Claire tell your boss to stick it ... or just spit in his tea :muaha:

Megan i did mine yesterday ... love the fact that ive not got to have the dryer on all the time :) have fun with your DD this arvo xxx


----------



## Rosella

Thanks for clearing that up!! :dohh: and cheers for the good wishes Jue. 
I think i have learnt most of what i know about pregnancy from this site! 

Don't know why your boss is being such a git Claire! There's no excuse!!


----------



## mrsholmes

:gun: ur boss sound horrid

my class is the first week of may oh isn't fussy on going........... he will tho!!

my mother does my drying:blush: cos she over 55 she gets unlimited electric or pegs out if its nice im spolit lol

losing the plot comps went down and lost all my work even when I saved it!!!!:hissy::hissy::hissy:

anyone heard from Nat do u think she'll come back?


----------



## ClaireyF

aww how sweet of you mum Cath! 

Nats is taking Evie to a pre school taster day, not sure if its all day or just the morning though.

I dont think my Dh is keen on the classes either, he can't understand why its going to take 6hrs to learn to breath :rofl: Gail is your Oh going with you? i have learnt loads off here aswell, i do have a book but you dont get to read about the growing pains, leaking nipples, funny bellybuttons etc! x


----------



## Rosella

yes he is. He's as keen as mustard! :D
Think he's waited so long to do the dad thing he just can't wait and is totally involved. only thing he is v squeamish and doesn't want to be there at the *moment* of birth! which i am not too happy about!!!! (i told him it's no good only being around for the 'fun' bit). Has your DH expressed any feelings on this?
i agree about the books - lacking in a lot of gritty detail!!!
Cath - what a pain about the comps! grrr.


----------



## ClaireyF

my DH wants to be there at there birth but hes not great with blood and stuff. just hoping he's going to have a strong day!! i agree, they can't just be there for the fun part and miss out on the painful part! x


----------



## mrsholmes

my oh deosnt want to be there, but he hasnt got a choice! he doesnt want to see me in pain or the blood etc!

he also recons he could take the class as ive talked so much about the pg!!


----------



## Rosella

mrsholmes said:


> my oh deosnt want to be there, but he hasnt got a choice! he doesnt want to see me in pain or the blood etc!
> 
> he also recons he could take the class as ive talked so much about the pg!!

:rofl: would love to go your DH's class!!!! would probably be hilarious! i have no idea how much info they really absorb - for all his enthusiam my OH does not seem to have read a thing! :D


----------



## ClaireyF

:rofl: its funny how men always know it all! x


----------



## mrsholmes

:rofl: I know we had the 28 week app and he said when we came out ' well that was nothing I didnt already know'

fair play hes read two books the continum concept and three in a bed, and is about to read hypobirthing once ive finished:rofl: hes crazy!


----------



## Baci

Me again,

Argh! Going to have a hard time catching up, sorry in advance if I miss anyone :blush:

Come back Nat!

Glad Ethan is getting better Serina.

Cath - hope your SPD eases up for you soon. Sounds like you're having a rotten day at work :hugs:

Also :hugs: to you Claire, sounds like you're having a bad day at work too.

Hope you and DH have a lovely day today Hayley :cake:

Hope you enjoy the antenatal class Gail.

Hi Jue, Hi Hunny and Hi Tink! :wave:

I'm not booked in to any classes this time round. I guess if I have an elective csection this time it's not too important to do a refresher course anyway.

Violet enjoyed playgroup. Am hoping she'll have a nap soon as she spent most of it running around in the garden there. 

Still a week until DH is home... :cry:


----------



## Rosella

Hi Carol
Thanks for the good wishes re the classes! :)
Hopefully Violet's napping as I type! - isn't it the most amazing day in London today?
xx


----------



## mrsholmes

still a week!:hugs: Carol I hope it goes quick xx

whats happening In London? is it that world leader thingy.............I turned my ears off after hearing the news about 40 times to day on the radio

work is shitty, I have NO motivation plus its hurting just to sit at my desk! It doesnt help Im in an office on my own and I can hear all staff chatting away, id like to join in really............:bike:


----------



## Rosella

Well, it is the world leader summit, but I was talking about the weather :rofl:

aww :hugs: Cath, sounds horrible!


----------



## tricky nicky

hello
guess what i got the vomiting bug too!!!!
just getting over it now, it was awful, at one point i thought i had gone into labour with the pains i was getting.
got no plans for the rest of the week im just going to relax and try to get rid of this thing.
hope everyone is well on this sunny day :)


----------



## ClaireyF

weather is glorious in chester too :D i just checked online to see if my grant from has got to HMRC yet ( i sent it recorded on 6/3) amd it still says its at the post office!!! going to ring them up later!! im mad if it hasnt even got to HMRC yet! xx

Carol, hope violet is napping and hope you manage to rest :D 

Cath, at least you getto listen to the radio, my office is stoney silent! xx


----------



## mrsholmes

oh no Nicky at least they wasnt labour pains!!!

I work better with music, slience would kill me! the staff have a tv as well.......im a nice boss:rofl:


----------



## Jkelmum

Dont think Nat will be back so ive opened a facebook group that wont dissapear once we have had babies xxx


----------



## Baci

The weather is lovely here today. I live quite a way out of london though so I'm Kent/London really.

Oops, didnt think of sending my grant form off recorded delivery :dohh:

Violet still awake, but looking a bit tired. Could really do with a nap myself now!

That bug sounds nasty nicky - glad you're over the worst of it now.


----------



## Jkelmum

Nicky hope u get better soon xxx

Ethan as napped for 1 n half hrs i best wake him


----------



## ClaireyF

Carol, don't worry about sending it recorded, i just rang and it hasn't been delivered so its classed as lost post now!! will i get another form do you think?? i am so wound up, today has been an awful day!!

Nicky sorry to hear that you aren't well! :hugs: xx


----------



## Baci

Not sure about the form Claire, i know my MW wrote that she'd given me the form on my notes and the form number.


----------



## ClaireyF

yeah my mw did the same, so i'm hoping that if i have to put a claim in to PO then they will give me another one, it proves i posted it :hissy: xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

:hissy: OMG claire you must be so mad about your form...theres got to be somthing someone can do about it surly,
I never thought and just send mine normal post :dohh: hopefully it will have got there tho.
Hope you manage to get something sorted out hun ... try not to stress hun, your going to need alot chocolate and TLC when you get home tonight xxx :hugs:

Serina found and joined the group hun, good idea :hugs:

Nicky sorry your not feeling great hun :hugs:

Carol hope you get to have a nap hun xxx :hugs:

My Oh has been at the birth of all of ours ...

..with the last one he acted as 2nd MW because she didnt get there on time ... he always stays up 'the head end' tho :roll: and would never cut the cord or anything like that ... hes great at keeping me carm and focused tho and hes not to scared to shout at me and give me a shake when i need it ... im no good if people are being 'nice' to me!!


----------



## ClaireyF

thank sJue, DH wants to cut the cord but i've heard its quite tough isnt it? can we feel it when the cord is cut? x


----------



## Hunnyx10

no clairey we cant feel it being cut and nor can bubbs :hug:

weather has been lovely but i didnt get a chance to do anything today as i have felt so tired


----------



## mrsholmes

id be soooo mad claire!

just joined the fb group x


----------



## Cariad_bach

Claire like Hunny said you dont feel it .. it is meant to be tough tho (yuck lol)
Are you back home with your feet up yet?

Hunny sorry you've been tired hun xxxx


----------



## ClaireyF

yeah im back home, its been the day from hell though with work, the grant thing and we checked our bank account and nationwide have messed up with sending our mortgage payment! the money was in the bank but the debit failed ??? going to ring mortgage company and see whats happened, they were shut when i tried to ring. i suppose i should think ourselves lucky though, i got home and our road was closed, theers been a house fire along our street and it went through the lofts and set 3 houses on fire, dont think anyone was hurt though. xx

Jue what have you been up to today?


----------



## Cariad_bach

OMG hun you have had a bad day ... cant believe your bank have stuffed up your Mortgage payment to top it all off.... like you say things could be worse but it still doesnt help with your problems :hugs:
Glad know one was hurt in the house fire .. one of my worse nightmares :(

Ive been staining all the patio table and chairs and swinging bench etc today ... making the most of the sun as well as making sure the place looks nice for my mothers visit! :roll:


----------



## mrsholmes

again Jue I dont know where u get the energy!

thats terrible claire do they know what started it?


----------



## ClaireyF

lol when does your mother visit Jue? 

Cath, i dont know what starte dthe fire, they ahve just opened the road so i walked past to go get my car and theres all burnt stuff in their garden, it must be so heartbreaking :( xx


----------



## mrsholmes

I couldnt imagine, I know it sounds silly but I always think (after myself and oh) what would I do about the cats..........cos they are house cats id have to lock them in the car.........ignore me im raving!

got college in the morning then work going to be a LONG day


----------



## mrsholmes

kat, I can see u on line are u on fb as we have a group on there now x


----------



## mrsholmes

does any one know if people can read the group on fb if they are not a member?


----------



## mrsholmes

just checked through james fb u cant, only asking for my mums on fb and shes be nosey, she rings me about my status now!


----------



## Jkelmum

Ive set it to invite only I can make it secret ? think that means only members can see the group and it dont come up in searches ....brb i,ll click the link off hubbys computer and see ...although this is an open forum anybody can see i can make it private if u prefeer

:hugs:claire


----------



## Jkelmum

Just checked in hubbys name and all it says is This is a closed group. Members must be invited or approved by an admin. so nobody can see it if they are not a member x


----------



## kittiekat

Hi all,

Just a quick visit......hope all is well with everyone. We will miss you Nats and hopefully you will drop in on us June bugs still :hug:

Claire, what a day hun!! :huh: Hope you are having a better evening.

Jue have you got any jobs left to do before your mum arrives hun? I am exactly the same I'm afraid constantly spending days cleaning and tidying when I know mine is coming lol :blush:

Serina glad you and ethan are ok, how is LO doing today?

Cath, I only got one physio appointment as he said they dont like to do too much with me being pregnant. He did give me some exercises to do and some crutches to walk with. Though it feels very weird to use them when I know I don't have a bad leg IYKWIM..... He pushed on my pelvis area and asked me to lift my leg and walk and it didn't make much difference to the pain so said the fembrace probably wouldn't do much, but I can try it when I get it from midwifes. It is starting to affect me now though as I just want this pregnancy over with....thats sounds horrible....:blush: I always thought of pregnancy as a wonderful experience and it was until this SPD kicked in :hissy:

Anyway, enough feeling sorry for myself...........:dohh:


----------



## Jkelmum

Its better private me thinks anyhow xxx


----------



## Jkelmum

Kat lo is ok tomorrow i at hospital for fetal monitorin ....Are u on facebook ?


----------



## mrsholmes

yeh I agree cos my whole familys on fb! so are other people!

I agree kat, I go to preg yoga which helps x


----------



## kittiekat

I am on facebook hun but don't use it often as I have a lot of collegues on there so they always know what I'm up to if I go on lol.

I could make up a new one though and not invite any collegues.......at least I could be myself on that one too......


----------



## Cariad_bach

Claire my mum comes on Good Friday for Easter weekend ... this will probably be the last time i see her before she comes in June when i go into labour ...(and yes i will be cleaning the house from top to bottom when im 38 weeks in preparation for that visit :rofl: )
Not got a lot left to do now tho ... just the normal mow/strim, dust/hover etc

Kat massive hugs hun, it must feel so dibilatating to have SPD, i cant imagine :( :hugs: :hugs:
Glad im not the only one who does a mad clean up when 'the mothers' comming :rofl:


----------



## Jkelmum

Kat great idea as ive made a june mums 09 group so we can stay in touch after lo,s are all ere xxx


----------



## tricky nicky

i cut my nephews cord it felt grissly, it was an amazing experience :)


----------



## kittiekat

serina27 said:


> Kat great idea as ive made a june mums 09 group so we can stay in touch after lo,s are all ere xxx

Great hun, count me in. I will make one tomorrow and let you know so you can send me an invite. I would love for us all to stay in touch, what a good idea!

:rofl: Nicky my DH has been asking what it would be like to cut the cord so I'll let him know.


----------



## mrsholmes

I have the same problem Kat, although no body can see u if u join that what I was worried about........

id be in a pickle if I cleaned everytime family came around as both sets live a mile or so away and call in whenever!!!


----------



## mrsholmes

my oh dont want to cut it in case he messes it up lol


----------



## kittiekat

I am off again now, need to complete some work before tomorrow but then hopefully I will have a quieter day tomoz. Talk to you all tomorrow....


----------



## Jkelmum

Night Kat dont work too hard :hugs:


----------



## mrsholmes

night! im suppose to be doing work too but ive given up!


----------



## ClaireyF

really quick before i set off to work, just done new bump pics, they are in 3rd tri :D Jue, Hayley, time you did some and carol, you said you share a clothed one on here for us :hugs: hope everyone is well and i'll catch up when i get to work in about an hour

xx


----------



## mrsholmes

morning! ill just pop off for a look!

have a nice day catch u tonight x


----------



## Cariad_bach

Morning all ...

Serina hope all goes well at the hospital today hun xxx

Oooh Claire off for a look now hun ... im about to do mine ..(ok i admit i forgot lol :blush: )

Whats everyone up to today then ... any sign of Nats yet?

Its glorious here so i will be outside for most of the day :happydance: hope it stays like this for the Easter Holls :)

Is anyone doing anything special for Easter?





(...Oooh Claire just seen your bump hun, its looking fantastic, no mistaking your pregnant now hun :hugs: xxxxx)


----------



## ClaireyF

Easter...we off to MIL so its not a rest :( 

I spoke to Nats on FB last night, she seems happy and pleased that Evie enjoyed her taster day. alot chirpier than her last post on here but she is adament that she isnt coming back on here.

Good luck serina for today hun.

hunny hows your baby feeling today?

Jue, enjoy the weather, its gray here, just hope it will brighten up soon xx


----------



## ClaireyF

Jue, i really cant see any difference between my bump pics, i think i still look really low down, will it ever move up?? x

Carol, what are you and violet up to today? xx


----------



## Baci

Morning!

Well, we've already had an early morning sponge painting session! 

It's murky here today. Dont know if you saw the photo on FB, but slide is finally built thanks to MIL. She came to visit yesterday afternoon and while my Mum watched V, me and MIL built the slide :happydance:

Only prob is Violet wanted to play on it at 9 this morning...! :dohh:

Talking to DH on skype at the moment, I hate this time difference though.

Thinking I might take Violet to a soft play area today to burn off some energy! (Hers - not mine hopefully! :rofl:)

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## ClaireyF

just had a nosey at your piccies carol, Violet looks like shes having a good time! xx


----------



## Rosella

Morning everyone!
Claire - I can see definite growth on your bump :)
It looks beautifully neat btw. The only reason I think it looks low is cos you're tall - it's all relative.

My antenatal class is excellent - am SO pleased! - the midwife is Irish - she is just a perfect people person, IYKWIM! - Think it's v v useful for OH and the other men as they all knew much less than the ladies. She gave us a load of flashcards and we had to lay them out in the order we thought things would happen. Was v good! :D


----------



## ClaireyF

glad it went well Gail! are you busy at work again today? i suppose the bump is all relative like you say. its very quiet on here today but suppose that means i get on with some work x


----------



## Rosella

yes, have this deadline tomorrow to get a 'stone package' out - basically stone floor layouts etc - now have to redo some of the work i did yesterday! :dohh:
and have really urgent stuff to do for next week so HAVE to try clear my desk of this stuff by tomorrow. Getting tired of ongoing deadline stress to TBH. Had horrible dreams last night! 
what about you? are you busy?


----------



## ClaireyF

stone floor layouts?? sounds exciting stuff! I'm busy at work, we are doing a lot of pension and ISA with the end of the tax year being on sunday. i have the stress of getting things out in the post today to investment companies but its probably not as stressful as your job :hugs: 

ive noticed that i've had more horrible dreams since being pregnant, they always seem so real aswell!

x


----------



## Rosella

hehe, not that exciting really!!Hope you get the stuff in the post ok! 

I agree about the dreams - really vivid! 

*just deleted that! - too gross to put on here! :(*


----------



## Jkelmum

Hi all ive had the most stressful scary day of my life and i really want this baby out of me now so i can keep her safe although i dont want her out now as i know she would be ill for a long time .....Well where to start i laid on bed ready for fetal monitoring and the mw couldnt find Lily,s HB :( :cry: I was rush for a scan which showed she had a HB of 151 :cloud9: and was curled in a ball no reason they couldnt find with monitor other then she was in akward postistion it may have only been 4~5mins between no HB and scan with HB but how i didnt fall to pieces ......so i go back to doncaster and start feelin dizzy and shakey i think i must of been in shock i went had a coffee and i calmed down ....i am bk there on tuesday so i pray they can find her HB and not scare me like that again xxx


----------



## ClaireyF

oh god serina, what a horrible day! even 4 or 5 mins can feel like hours when its somethiing like that. i'm so glad everything is fine though. good luck for Tues :D :hugs: xxx


----------



## Baci

Glad everything is OK Serina, that must have been scary!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Claire i see a definite difference in your bump pics hun, it is quite low but i always carry low .. it may swell out towards the top as time goes on but it will probably stay low down,
Did you sort your Mortgage/bank thing out hun?
When do you go to your MIL's? bet that will be fun (NOT!!)


Carol off to look at your pics in a min ... im not used to the new facebook home page and i never notice if people upload new pics now :(
Glad you got the slide built up tho hun :hugs:
Hope you had a good day xx

Gail glad the antenatal class went well hun, hope you got your work done hun xxx

Serina you must have been out of your mind with worry hun ... glad all way ok in the end tho hun, hope all goes well Tuesday xxx

Whens Hayley back? anyone remember?

Wheres Cath today?


----------



## Cariad_bach

PS bump piccie added :blush: Help ive grown loads!!!


----------



## ClaireyF

hayley should have been back on today! :rofl: shes skiving from her 'work' as she calls it.

I haven't managed to sort mortgage/bank out yet. mortgage ppl are going to try and take it again on 7th but charge us an extra fee so we will be bouncing that on to the bank to refund us, the moeny was there, it should have gone out. council tax didnt get taken either so we will probably have aletter about that soon too! but im more worried about the mortgage being missed through no fault of our own!

We go to MIl next thurs night after work and come back the bank holiday monday and i get to pick up my i love my bear dresser on the way home :happydance: 

Cath is at work i think :D

what have you been up to all day??xx


----------



## ClaireyF

HUGE change jue!!! looking good though! only 10 more weeks of growth to go :D xx


----------



## Jkelmum

I was so calm i dont think i got what was goin on until it all was ok ....I knew she had been kickin not long b4 they couldnt find it so kinda convinced myself all was ok ....in town tho i think i went into shock i felt so ill xxx


----------



## Jkelmum

BTW I want this pram https://www.babyandbump.com/buy-swap-sell-wanted/116952-beautiful-pink-chicco-travel-system.html


----------



## Cariad_bach

Lol work doesn't normally stop Cath :rofl:

Hope all goes ok with your MIL visit hun ... least your not there for to long!
Id forgotten about you getting your dresser, bet you cant wait for that.

How have you been feeling today hun, any better?

Ive been painting stuff outside ... and weve decided to take down and move the wendy house and build another patio area at the top of the garden so i started taking that down lol

Yer the bups grown loads in 3 weeks .. im going to end up like a tank!!!!

Serina the pram is lovely, not a bad price either :hugs:


----------



## :D happy D:

aw that looks lovely Serina

just dropped Ellie and grace of at my parents I it's so quiet at home without them!
cant wait for the theatre tonight!
can't think of the last time i went out with Jake for a meal! I feel like ayoung teenager going on a first date. I'm almost feeling nervous!

hope all you girls are ok

Alex


----------



## Baci

Have a great time tonight Alex.

That pram is lovely Serina.

Lovely bumps Claire and Jue (and I know I still havent done a piccy yet! :blush:)


----------



## Jkelmum

Hav a nice time Alex xxx


----------



## Jkelmum

The pram is mine :happydance: She is deliverin it tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## lilmomof3

hello ladies hope all is well im 30 weeks today and little man is letting me know it , he hasnt wanted to stop moving all morning its great its like he drank a pot of coffee it litterly woke me up, well so did my other lil ones today they think mom doesnt need sleep so im a little moody and realy bored in 2 more weeks i get my growth scan i hope he is growing good he feels realy big inside of me but yet im very little too, well hope everyone is doing good and have a great day


----------



## ClaireyF

have fun Alex :D

Serina, that pram is gorgeous!! i bet your glad you didnt win that one on ebay now!

Jue, sounds like youve had another busy day!! i'm feeling better, i just got too worked up and let it all get to me, at one point i was in the toilet crying but today has been better, much calmer. 

xx


----------



## tricky nicky

ive just ordered my pram!!!!!!:happydance:
couldnt get the britax vigour3 anywhere so having the loola, cant wait to get it and go for a practice run with it:happydance:


----------



## Jkelmum

I am so exicted i got my breast pump yesturday ...tday i got 14 bibs and 4 cute hats Lily doesnt need anything now :happydance: I was feeling very unprapaired for her with last wks scare ......I am so happy i have everything now which means she will go overdue but thats better then being early tho ....remind me off that in 12 wks :rofl: 

Lilmom congrats on 30 wks are u on facebook ? if so whats ur name :)


----------



## Jkelmum

Nicky I love the Loola xxx


----------



## mrsholmes

hey everyone!

Just a quick one from me!!

Ive been in work and the computers have been done all bloody day!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

stunning pram serina!! glad everything was ok HORRAY for kicking!!!!

Nicky the Lola is lush what colour u getting!

Jue, lovely bump!! wheres ur belly button gone!!! lol

Claire- bugger work go off sick (my solution to everything lol) I will be rather than get bad/stressed if needed!

Carol- seen the pics of violet on fb, shes lush!!!

I went to mothercare earlier and got a pair of crop jeans and white maternity vest for £23!!! they also had nursing vests for the summer so will be getting some of them!!

Im off tomorrow and carpets beting fitted!!!!!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Serina its great you got the pram hun, its really nice, sounds like your all sorted now then hun xx

Nicky do you have a pic of what kind of pram yours is?

Cath it sounds like you got a bargain hun, hope all goes well with the carpet fitting hun,

Helen happy 30 weeks,

Alex have a nice time hun ... one day i may be brave enough to try going out without the rugrats but i just cant imagine it lol

Carol dont be shy hun, get photographing your self ;) :hugs:


Claire i 2nd Cath ... take a sick day and rest up, it sounds to me like youve been over doing things :hugs:


----------



## Jkelmum

Claire take a sick day or i,ll sing to you !:-({|= You need rest more rest u have bigger lo and stronger Lo will grow and dont worry about ur boss he as been over working u :gun::grr:


----------



## Hunnyx10

well bradley is still ill and getting worse, and i have been awake all last night with heartburn, i tried sitting up in bed and guzzled down at least half a bottle of gaviscon, but to no relief, just hope tonite im able to get some sleep

do we have a link for the fb group?

nite nite ladies chat tommorow


----------



## mrsholmes

https://www.facebook.com/home.php#/group.php?gid=65331776817&ref=ts

heartburn is horrid:hugs:

I agree with serina, your boss sounds like a :witch:!!


----------



## Hunnyx10

thanks for the link, i am now a member yay


----------



## bugalugs

Morning ladies:hi:

I'm back now:) I haven't had a chance to catch up though:blush:

OH will be home in a minute from his night shift so I'm not going to be on today either, slacker!!:blush:

We had a lovely day on wednesday for his b'day:)and had a busy day yesterday, had to do the 'big monthly shop' before he went to work, we were both shattered! One late night and we're pooped! (ofcourse I'm absolutely shattered but didn't moan about it to him, well it was his b'day lol)

I will come on tonight when he's gone to work & promise to upload 3rd Tri bump pics!!!:)

Hope you are all feeling great! Not long to go now eh!:)

See you soon:)

Love Hayley xxxx


----------



## mrsholmes

morning!

sounds like u had a good time hayley, I get really tired as well doing nothing.............:rofl:

gotta touch up the painting today and generally tidy up how exciting! then the carpet is being fitted around 4 ish.

whats everyone up today?

cathx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Morning everyone :hugs:

Hayley glad your OH had a nice day hun, did he like his Camera? cant wait to see the bump pics xxx


Cath hope all goes well with the carpet fitting hun, dont do to much today, relax and enjoy the sun xxx

Carol hows Violet today? did she sleep last night?

Serina how are you feeling today hun?

Claire i hope your not going to let your boss give you a hard time today hun, remember you have rights hun and its not like your only 20 weeks pregnant and fine to be busy all day, at 30 weeks you need to stay stress free :hugs:

Hunny sorry Bradlys still ill hun xx


I wont be about much today .... OH has booked today as a holiday day so he can enjoy the sun lol, he's going to be taking the Wendy House down and rebuilding it somewhere else and im going to be digging over all the borders :)


----------



## mrsholmes

Jue u seem good with gardening! any ideas of plants i can get that dont require much/any maintaince?!:rofl:

Ive just looked at the nursery god knws what oh has done it looks steaky!


----------



## ClaireyF

morning all :D

Hayley good to see you back and looking forward to your bump piccie!

Cath, you don't hang around with the carpet! will the room be ready when the carpet is down?

Jue, your always so busy! you have a go at me but your on the go all day too! :hugs: make sure its your DH that does all the heavy work! look forward to seeing pics of your garden when its all ready :D

Hunny, sorry to hear that bradley still isnt well x

Serina, how are you feeling today? what time is the pram arriving?

Carol, how did violet sleep last night?

Gail, are you goingto meet your deadline at work today?

I'm in work and alls calm at the moment. my boss is off work next week so i'm looking forward top a stressfree week then! someone else is coming in for an interview today for my job and we've had a ton more CVs in aswell, i always love a good nosey through them!

xxx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Yay hi Claire .. i was just wondering where you were today (another 10 mins and i have been texting you!)
Sounds like you will have a better week next week hun :hugs: and yer OH will do whet ever i tell him to :rofl: :muaha: bless him ... i only do stuff thats fun ;) xxxx


Cath im a beginner really ... my Dads a Landscape Gardner so ive always had him to 'do' my gardens for me ... then i moved away and had to manage myself lol, but as a rule of thumb small pretty stuff needs loads of messing with, bushes look after them selves other than needing a trim ;)


----------



## Baci

Morning! 

Am suffering this morning as Violet woke up 4 times. So just sitting here trying to wake up at the moment and waiting for DH to log on and skype me. He's now made it to the place where the wedding is being held so I suspect he's out somewhere with the groom-to-be at the moment!

Sorry for not responding to everyone. Will hopefully be more awake later...

Carolxx


----------



## ClaireyF

lol, i have my very own stalker :rofl: only joking! i was too busy reading CVs and wondering why some people even bother applying! :muaha: Good advice about the gardening! we only have bushes and shrubs around the lawn and the high maintenence flowers are all in pots so they can be moved when the weather is crap. sounds like you have your DH well trained :D xx


----------



## Hunnyx10

bradley is still not to good, so another day of looking after him...i did get a better nights sleep last night, with hardley any heartburn yay..

i dont really do gardening as i have bark on the play area and the rest is concrete, we took up all the flowers as the kids just picked them all the time so it was easier to remove them

not good weather today, dull and cold but its supposed to get better this afternoon FX

will catch up later as the normal things have to be done...ie housework and washing


----------



## mrsholmes

hope bradley gets better soon!

Claire- we have loads to do before the LO arrives! I wanted the nursery done first so I can get everything from my mums and sort the spare room out as everything from the wardrobes etc is rammed in there. we also have to paint halls, stairs, landing and lay carpet, re-done dinning room floor cos we have park flooring but oh didnt seal it properly first time around and the cats have wrecked it! we also have to lay a lawn, power wash garden and gloss!! 

just had a bath plucked my eye brows and sahved my legs found it very diffcult to do the backs and the bottom:rofl:

carol- :hugs: u must be wrecked! can i ask does violet cry when she wakes up or just comes into u? im dreading losing sleep!

thanks Jue, im not a fan of gardening so need very low maintance


----------



## Jkelmum

Hunny hope Bradley gets better soon xxx

My pram as come :happydance:

Ive got rid of a computer desk and a pram tday only my old moses basket hasnt gone so far :happydance:
Ive painted all black marks on my stairs ready for hubby to paint the lot tomorrow ...I am havin a burst of energy lol


----------



## mrsholmes

take it easy mind!! 

ur pram is lovely!!!! cant wait to un pack mine etc its in my mums at the moment untill we finish the house!


----------



## ClaireyF

wow cath, you have a lot to do before june, don't work too hard though hun!

Serina, sounds like your busy too! have you got to put the pram together? its so gorgeous on those piccies!

Where are you both getting energy from?? i feel like i could go to sleep right now! xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Carol I am glad am not the only one with a 2 yr old that doesnt sleep ....ethan wakes 2~3times a night either he as lost his dummy or run out of milk ...he lays and crys until i go in normally goes straight back tho ....Hope violet grows out of it soon xxx


----------



## ClaireyF

i can't wait to put ours together either, its in the loft at the moment, roll on the end of april and hopefully the nursery will be done then! :happydance: xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Yes she deliverd it and showed me how it all goes its lovely xx


----------



## Hunnyx10

bradley tends to wake at least once every night and he is 4, but courtney sleeps right through most nights unless she is ill and she is 19 months

so losing sleep is normal for me but hubby helps a lot as he gets up to bradley while i sort out courtney lol, so when Summer is born i think it might be the same that she will be another lil waker too..just hope she will be more like courtney and only wake when ill :)


----------



## mrsholmes

:shock: omg im going to be like the walking dead if I dont get sleep for 2-4 years!!!

:rofl:Claire Im not actually doing the work OH is I just supervise:muaha: I do everything else around the house, I refuse to do DIY as well!

what have u got left to do in the nursery?


----------



## ClaireyF

Lol i have everything to do too in the nursery, strip walls, re-wallpaper, paint ceiling, paint door, paint skirting boards, paint the wallpaper and put the border up. curtain rail needs to go up but that can be DH job and he wil do all the painting except for the walls :D can't wait to get started though! xx


----------



## mrsholmes

really it looked lovely in that pic! OH is moving quick cos he wants to go out with the boys benk holiday weekend so ive bribed him:rofl:

just about to have lunch full fat cheese on toast and beard pudding:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Rosella

Hi Everyone,
sounds like there's a lot of nesting/ house prep/ nursery prep happening on here!!
Going shopping this w/end for the first time and *hopefully* going to try and pick a pram. still don't know what to get...
yours looks lovely serina :D

Claire - not sure about the deadline - drawn a bit of a blank as half the stone hasn't been chosen yet...(not by me, by the client that is)! difficult to finish therefore ... Have mw apptmt this afternoon which i'm looking fwd to. 

Antenatal class lady said get your bags packed by 28 weeks! :shock: better get a move on then! :rofl:


----------



## Rosella

what's beard pudding?


----------



## mrsholmes

typo! bread putting- like bread and butter but without the butter


28 weeks really...........! prob do mind next weekend while im putting everything away in the nursery

have u see any prams u like?


----------



## Rosella

:rofl: bread pudding!!! ahhh. I love it actually! 

well - i just don't know...being in london you need something a bit nippy i think. but we live right opposite a massive gorgeous common and i want to go walking on it. it's not all manicured paths - some are quite like tracks. so something like a phil n teds is really good for that. but it seems to be quite a big pram to me, and not that light! everyone says get really big wheels if you're going walking. mclarens are really popular here cos they are light and fold up small and are practical. But would it be good on the common???

Then i have a moses basket/ carry cot dilemma. Should i get a pram with a carry cot or just get one that lies flat and get a basket for the flat...???

just don't know what to get cos i can't quite envision what it's going to be like...totally stuck!!


----------



## Jkelmum

My baby clothes that are for my hospital bag are bin washer as we speak ...will be all packed by tomorrow so then she will go over :rofl:


----------



## Rosella

:rofl: good plan serina!!!!


----------



## mrsholmes

the janes prams are nice my friends got one and she needed a nippy/on for walking- I found the quinny type ones were nippy but the child would get soaked should it rain!!

she used to have a mcclaren and she bought the janes as it wasnt surdy enough!!

thats def a good plan serina!!


----------



## mrsholmes

just had this text off james.........


"how about Evlyn Francesca Holmes":happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: 

he's given in!!!!!!!!!

i dont mind francesca as a middle name not a first!


----------



## ClaireyF

Cath, the pics you've seen are of the cot and its in our room, the cot wont be going in the nursery until Josh moves in there, just thought it would be easier to build it and leave in our room. 

Gail, good luck at the mw appointment this afternoon! i bet your excited about starting the shopping :happydance: i didnt know we were supposed to have our bags packed by 28w!! i thought i was being really prepared getting things together at this stage!!

Serina, its good that your organised for Lily now and like you say she will probably be overdue! 

xx


----------



## Rosella

will look at the janes prams...

lovely name!! :D


----------



## ClaireyF

mrsholmes said:


> just had this text off james.........
> 
> 
> "how about Evlyn Francesca Holmes":happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> he's given in!!!!!!!!!
> 
> i dont mind francesca as a middle name not a first!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: he's a sensible man!! Paul gave in about Josh's name, it wasn't his favourite, he wanted Jack xx


----------



## Rosella

Thanks Claire! I am MASSIVELY excited to be going shopping! :D :D feel like i've waited forever! i think it's probably just to be safe on the safe side on the bag front...


----------



## Rosella

ClaireyF said:


> mrsholmes said:
> 
> 
> just had this text off james.........
> 
> 
> "how about Evlyn Francesca Holmes":happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> he's given in!!!!!!!!!
> 
> i dont mind francesca as a middle name not a first!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: he's a sensible man!! Paul gave in about Josh's name, it wasn't his favourite, he wanted Jack xxClick to expand...

That's funny - ours is most likely going to be a Jack, if it's a boy...


----------



## mrsholmes

I like both names Jack and Josh!

However IF we should have another child and its a boy im probably going to have to give in as he wants Darwin for a boy.

have u got loads to get Gail?


----------



## ClaireyF

Gail, what names do you have if its a girl? i like the name Jack, its just a i have a friend with a little lad called Jack.

Cath, Darwins a good name, i don't think i know any Darwins...

xx


----------



## Rosella

Everything Cath. Haven't bought a thing yet! All i have is a pink crocodile and a fluffy puppy that are gifts from friends....


----------



## Rosella

If it's a girl it would most likely be Emily Jean..
If a boy Jack Kenton as the middle name aftermy family name...


----------



## mrsholmes

are u on team yellow Gail!?! I like both names esp the Kenton!

so ours is sorted:happydance::happydance: HE BETTER NOT CHANGE HIS MIND! i might not tell family as they dont like either names

he likes Darwin after charles darwin, hes a 'ex catholic' dont ask but basicially dont mention god in our house cos he gets really arguemenative over the whole church thing! I tend to keep out of it as ive only set foot in church once and that was for a wedding lol


----------



## ClaireyF

They are nice names Gail, is Jean after a family member? x


----------



## Rosella

Thanks Cath :D
yeh, we are on team yellow. I feel it's a boy though...ever since i saw the 20 wk scan...

has your DH read 'The God Delusion'? think he'd be a fan!!!!


----------



## Rosella

Noo, although i have a friend called Jean that I've known since we were little. I think i like it because it's a bit more contemporary sounding than Emily. OH is only really in favour of traditional names - have tried really hard to get him to look at others...


----------



## Rosella

what made you choose Josh? (a lovely name btw :) )


----------



## mrsholmes

how did u manage to stay on team yellow!!! u must have great willpower!

lol yes along with his others, he loves richard dawkins! bit on the heavy side for me:rofl:


----------



## mrsholmes

I love the old names, hence Evlyn! (by the way we aren't spelling it Evelyn cos people will call her EVE-LYN


----------



## Rosella

yep, Richard Dawkins is in the same camp alright. lol! 

don't know - i like the suspense!!!!


----------



## mrsholmes

:hissy::hissy::hissy:my washing machine is leaking! RAH! means I have to get a new one as its second hand and about 15 years old, so cant complain too much!

a good thing about team yellow it stops u buying too much, ive bought a silly amount of stuff!


----------



## Jkelmum

Lots of lovely names ....Ethan keeps callin my baby lil lil y bless him I am shatterd and havent done much but ive managed to get rid of 2 prams and a moses basket and computer desk on freecycle :happydance:


----------



## Rosella

I love the name Lily - had it on our list too! i think that sounds pretty productive serina!!

cath - sounds like you are due for a new wm! - just in time for bubs :)


----------



## mrsholmes

defo! last thing I wasnt is a dodgy machine and dirty baby clothes!!

That sounds productive to me serina!! I love illy it was on my list too!

I had my bath panel off freeecyle saved me about 40 quid, I love it!


----------



## ClaireyF

Gail, it was a really hard decision to chose a boys name, we knew what we were having for a girl. the way we chose a boys was printing out the top 100 list and we both had a copy and crossed off the names we didnt like, compared lists and ended with about 5/6 names we both liked. We knew what middle names we wanted, Raymond (pauls dad) and Paul, so we wrote the 5/6 names out with the middle names and then crossed them off again and ended up with Joshua Paul Raymond Flemington (i think thats the right way round lol)...if that all makes sense!

Oh dear Cath, atleast your washing machine is old anyway! hope you manage to find a decnet one thats not too expensive! our has a digital timer on the front that shows how long is left, i find that really handy!

Serina, i love freecycle, i have got some good stuff off there!


----------



## mrsholmes

thats a good idea! OH didnt want anything in the top 100 so it was out for us! we like isabella untill he realised it was popular! 

im going to get a silver one! only thing is will have to dipinto savings gutted!

has anyone looked into hypobirthing?


----------



## Rosella

it's a good way of doing it!
we did something similar - each prepared lists and then saw where there was common ground. 

I have heard really good stuff about it Cath - a friend of mine bought some of the CD's and she said they were great for the early stages of labour.


----------



## ClaireyF

ours is silver too :D we bought the one on display and got a big discount so were really happy with it. atleast its broken now and not in 6months time! PMA lol

never heard of hypobirthing....x


----------



## mrsholmes

its suppose to be 'pain free' natural experience of childbirth it teaches u to not panic and control it, my book got delievered this morning!! 

theres loads on google


----------



## kittiekat

Hi all,

Quick question for anyone who has had or has wooden floors......are you keeping them down when baby arrives or going back to carpet for a while? I can't decide whether to get a carpet back in the living room as the floor can get quite cold sometimes and once baby is crawling not really ideal to have wooden floors (or is it??).

I also need to top up the paint in there and get started on the nursery. Think I am actually starting to feel like I NEED to nest lol!

Hope everyone is ok.......


----------



## kittiekat

We bought my foster daughters prom dress yesterday off ebay she will look stunning...I will post a pic of it on here after.


----------



## mrsholmes

oh theres lush! bet she cant wait!!!!

I have carpet in the living room, then tile in the hall, kitchen and conservatory and block wood flooring in the dining room. Im keeping it! cant afford to change it! Im sure she will get used to the cold floor....................:rofl:


----------



## ClaireyF

hiya kittikat :D we had laminate everywhere in our house (it was down when we moved in) we have put carpet in the living room now just to make it warmer and LO will probably be in there the most when learning to crawl etc. looking forward to seeing your foster daughters prom dress!! xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Kat i had wood floor when katie was a baby it was great easy to clean but slippy if she sprayed her juice and i didnt notice lol ...carpet is much better for baby i think 

After 3 births ive given up on what i want from it as long as end result is a healthy baby and me thats all i care about ....My advice it try not to stress about the perfect birth as things never go to plan ive known a few people that have been quite upset about there birth as its not gone how theyve wanted ...xxx


----------



## Baci

Hi everyone,

me again, lots to catch up on and I was only here this morning!

Violet has a stairgate on her room Cath, so when she wakes up she either calls "mama mama" or cries. I think if she didnt have the gate on her room she'd be trying to climb into bed with me each night.

I think I've worked out why she's been waking so much - she's just cut/cutting another tooth, so I'm guessing that's why.

Violet's never been a good sleeper, I'm just hoping the situation improves before bump arrives otherwise I'll hardly be getting any sleep!


----------



## ClaireyF

Carol :hugs: i bet it is more difficult when your DH is not there, does he get up with her sometimes or at weekends? x


----------



## Rosella

Didn't have such a good mw appointment :(
I'm measuring small for 28 weeks - only 25cm. She had a good old prod around and did her best to try and stretch that tape measure out but i think no matter what it was the same. Have an appointment with the consultant a week on Tues.
Claire - do you think it could be because of being tall????


----------



## ClaireyF

Gail, i measured 30w at 29w5d, it could be the way the baby is lay, i don't know much about the fundal height thing. but i have heard that it is common to meausure differently. Jue knows alot about this sort of stuff :D if the mw was really worried then you would have been seeing a consultant ASAP and not leaving it 10 days :hugs: dont be worried, everything will be fine xxx

I'm setting off home now, probably be on at 6ish when i get home :D xxx


----------



## Jkelmum

I wouldnt worry too much about measuring thing mine was 25 last wk too x


----------



## Baci

ClaireyF said:


> Carol :hugs: i bet it is more difficult when your DH is not there, does he get up with her sometimes or at weekends? x

As DH works during the week I've always gotten up in the night on "school nights". Problem has Violet's gotten used to that so if he goes to her at the weekend she doesnt settle back to sleep for him :dohh:


----------



## ClaireyF

:dohh: oh dear, so you can't win then x

just wondering, at what stage do the mw check to see if the baby is engaging? and how do they check?? i assume it is not until near the due date .... x


----------



## tricky nicky

im getting the oxygen black loola, i like quite plain stuff and will jazz it up with toys!!!!
i think they mite start checking for head being engaged nearer to birth date but dont know, alfie was head down at last midwife app!!!


----------



## mrsholmes

im going to flip!!!!

just put the changing table up and there stickers all over if, they are warnings but I cant get them off!!!!!!!!


----------



## ClaireyF

oh no, did you buy that from ikea? x


----------



## Jkelmum

Morning ladies not on much tday going to see my nan x


----------



## Baci

Morning everyone!

Things are just getting better and better, Violet now looks like she has conjunctivitis in one eye. So I was attempting to clean up her eye at 6 this morning, poor little thing.

I could so do with going back to bed.... I guess I should just accept I'm not going to get much sleep for the next few years!

Carolxx


----------



## mrsholmes

yes from ikea, theres a girl on here whos got the same unit and she had the same problem, its wrecked! im tamping!:hissy::hissy: going to start picking them off and melting the glue with a dryer!

Carol-:hugs:hopefully she'll settle down down soon

Evlyn lying across me I can see her!!

thanks serina, I got the book as ive always been scared of labour (and babys) so im trying not to panic about it, ive fainted at the thought of a blood test in the past. 

Im also getting better about babys since my friend had one, I only really thought of being a mother once we got married last march when we decided we would try in the sept after our holiday.

Off out to lunch today with my two friends and her baby!:happydance:


----------



## Baci

Hope you have a nice lunch Cath...

Have you tried googling "removing stickers"? there's quite a few tips and even videos on there.


----------



## mrsholmes

yeh I did they said use a hairdryer, which I have it melts the glue but it smudges everywhere!!! so will try removing it with white vinegar when I get some later!

will post some pics later, only the furniture is up so far gotta put all her clothes etc in


----------



## Baci

Ah, cool. I saw somewhere that you can soak the sticker in oil and it's easier to remove too (baby, vegetable, etc) - only I'd be worried in case it marked....


----------



## meldmac

Cath - you can remove stickers and stuff with nail polish remover....however I don't know how safe it would be to do while pregnant. I also don't know if it would remove the paint either. If you try it, try it on the back or somewhere not noticable.

I'm doing ok, haven't slept well at all in awhile now so I'm exhausted but otherwise doing ok. Work's still nuts but at least we got 2 new employees that seem to be doing ok. Ugh anyone got any secret to getting rid of heartburn/indegestion/reflux that doesn't require eating a whole bottle of tums? Blech.

Serina I'm glad to hear you seem to be doing better. Hope everyone else is doing well. 

Take care;
Mel


----------



## tricky nicky

ive got really bad heartburn today!!!!
docs given me gaviscon but its horrid,got to have it though feels like my throat and chest is on fire!!


----------



## Baci

:hugs: to Mel and Nicky. Hope the heartburn eases off soon.

I know how you feel Nicky, I think Gaviscon tastes awful!


----------



## Hunnyx10

i was only sayin the other day how i am having to sit up in bed to go to sleep, and gaviscon is not that good..i wish i could find something else too to take for it..

i have noticed if i eat anythin greasy ie butter, anything fried it makes it worse :(


----------



## mrsholmes

one thing I havent had is heartburn!!! I get it really bad when Im nervous milk helps, but lots of it.

has anyone seen Jues status on fb its says shes falled hurt her finger and thank god bump is ok!


----------



## Hunnyx10

oh no... glad bump is ok
yes i did some googling and milk is supposed to be good :)


----------



## meldmac

I'm lactose intolerant :cry:


----------



## mrsholmes

u have got to drink like a pint tho at least!


----------



## mrsholmes

must have posted same time..........gutted Mel is there any thing that makes it worse?

i watched Jades funeral earlier, it was so sad


----------



## mrsholmes

morning all!

Im filling the posts up by myself:rofl:

having a day in today, got some films delivered yesterday so will prob watch them!

catch u all later xx


----------



## Hunnyx10

no your not im here just having a lazy day today too lol :cloud9:
the weather is beautiful today too so more washing on the line :happydance:

hope your doing ok today jue and no more climbing please :hugs:


----------



## ClaireyF

hello all, a really quick one for me. the weather is gorg so i'm off outside. 

Jue, you need to start taking your own advice and taking it easy! 

Cath, enjoy your films :D

Hunny, how is bradley?

all our ebay things are finishing today and they all have bids on :happydance:

xx


----------



## Hunnyx10

He is much better thanks, and glad all your ebay stuff is going to go

just wish mine would lol

but i still have a few more days left on them, so fx they do


----------



## mrsholmes

wish I was going out but hubby is hungover! cant complain he did finish the nursery will start putting in things this week then post pics!


----------



## Jkelmum

Morning all tday is a energy burst day :happydance: Ive cooked sheperds pie ready for tea ive done three loads of washing and just sat havin coffee ...Chris is putting lily some drawers up :cloud9: So now ive caught up with washing i can wash all lily,s clothes i love baby clothes on the line feel very fit tday hope it lasts lol 
Glad Bradley is better 
Cath Jue claire have a nice relaxing day xxx


----------



## bugalugs

Hi ladies:hugs:

I'm not even going to try & catch up on everything lol. 

I've been so busy since Tuesday, haven't stopped what with oh's birthday preperations etc, well I won't bore you with the details lol.

I'm shattered & have not been sleeping through the night, awake most nights from 3-5.30am.

I've posted my 3rd tri bump pic at last, yay!

Anyhooo hope you are all doing well & bumps are cooking nicely:hugs:

p.s...

I've only just seen Jue's post on fb - thank gawd you & bump are ok Jue!:hugs::hugs::hugs:no more climbing walls ok!!!!!

Take care all xxx


----------



## Jkelmum

Gunna go peek at your pic in min ....Hayley take it easy dont want any more june mums havin acciedents xxx


----------



## ClaireyF

Hayley, gorgeous bump piccie!! dont over do everything hun, especially if your not sleeping at night xx

i'm off for a bath now, im shattered and covered in paint :dohh: xxx


----------



## mrsholmes

lovely pic Hayley!

iv just had a bath too-lush

in work for next 4 days and on call so wont be on much xx


----------



## ClaireyF

take it easy at work Cath!

Serina how is the chicken pox in your house? have they settled down yet?

Jue, what are you upto? 

Gail, did you buy/order any baby things over the weekend?

Carol, how are you feeling? not too long til your DH is home now :D

Hayley, have you got any of your energy back yet?

How is everyone else? i'm looking forward to it only being a 4day week :happydance: xx


----------



## Rosella

Morning all!
Yes, we FINALLY bought something!!! - I got a couple of clothes - a little blue and white striped babygrow - but with 3/4 length arms and legs and a little white hoody - so cute!! 
Think i'm a bit nearer a pram decision as well - I'm keen on Mclaren from birth - IF it comes with a soft carrycot - which seems to be coming out in spring. Nothing in the shops yet - but the catalogues suggest it will come out. (I think it has never had one before). 
i am also so pleased about the 4 day week!! Are you doing anything over the easter weekend??
xx


----------



## mrsholmes

morning!!

Sounds lovely Gail, I bought another 2 outfits on sunday:blush: ive gone a bit mad!

Im only working till half 3 today then going over my mums cos oh is putting a cabinet for my parents and im taking the rest of the baby stuff to my house.

what was u painting yesterday claire? 

We never do anything for easter, its just a extra long weekend for me:happydance:going to have a good couple of days in the house doing nothing! :happydance:

hope everyone else has a fab day!


----------



## ClaireyF

:happydance: at last you have started buying things!! did you have a look at that list i told you about?? did it start to worry you about how much stuff a tiny baby actually needs?? i don't think i know what the mclaren pram looks like but i know they are supposed to be very good :D

We are off to MIL over easter...i'd rather be at home decorating the nursery tbh. what are you upto then? xx


----------



## Rosella

Hi Cath! what did you get?
I basically took the list with me Claire!!! - I need to concentrate on it. wanted to mainly look at prams this weekend though - so will have to get back to the list. I also thought Mothercare was quite pricey and wanted to hunt around on the net a bit more. I'm amazed how much some people spend - there was another thread on here about it! (in excess of 5k?! yikes!). The maclaren basically is more of a stroller than anything else - it's just that from everything i've read and everyone i speak to - ends up buying one if they live in London cos of the convenience. It doesn't have the romantic cute look of other prams - but i reckon i need to just get practical about it.

So - hope to get a lot done over easter weekend - we're going to go to suffolk as well - cos OH originally grew up there -going for a trip down memory lane :D


----------



## Jkelmum

Chicken pox have all scabbed up and are on the way out :happydance:
I am off for monitoring or think i am ....not due while tomorrow but shes been so quiet i am trying to get thru to mw and know she will ask me to come in


----------



## Rosella

Hope everything's OK Serina - you are having a rollercoaster ride. xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Yeah so sick of it but i have to do whats best for baby just wish mw would answer .....i had a lazy afternoon and still didnt feel her move much and she hasnt moved today at all iced water laying on my left side poking she is a very lazy baby tday which isnt normal x


----------



## ClaireyF

Cor serina, i bet you can't wait to have your little girl in your arms (hopefully not a for a few weeks though!)

Gail, can't believe that people have spet in excess of £5k!! we put £100 a month away to be able to buy baby things, i think we have probably spent £900 but thats pram, cotbed, clothes, everything and including non essentials. We are picking up the baby changing dresser this weekend :happydance: i was looking at the toys r us website over the weekend and they have change dthe I love my bear range from white wood to really dark wood, i prefer all things we have bought in the white wood. it looks more like nursery furniture than the new stuff they have. 

We did well on ebay last week, everything sold :happydance: got a bag full of stuff i need to post at lunchtime xx


----------



## mrsholmes

I think have spent about 1200 thats everything inc all new furntiure, clothes, pram had some really good deals and second hand stuff but went mad on other things (£600 on nursery furnture and carpet)

gail I got her going home outfit- a pink and white stripe sleepsuit with matching hat, vest and bib from mothercare its got I love mummy and daddy on it! also a white and black panda suit from asda with a hat that has ears! I love things with ears lol!

serina- hope the montoirng goes ok, theres a new thread on here about movements.

anyone heard from Jue is she ok?

what about carol?


----------



## ClaireyF

i saw carol has been on fb and i assume that Jue has gone back to hospital having read her status on FB...i'll text her though. 

Cath, that panda outfit sounds sooo cute! i haven't looked at asda clothes for ages!! xx


----------



## mrsholmes

Ididnt realise she went to hospital!!! 
just read it now! I dont like the new fb I seem to miss things!

I love asda clothes really good quality and cheap, it was in the boys section but I liked it and thought tuff!! they have some lovly boys stuff there, loads of stuff with ears, but nothing like that for girls.

im on my lunch break at the moment, normally I work through but today im having a break!! I thought id lost my works mobile reported it and everything but it was in my draw!!!!!!!


----------



## ClaireyF

:rofl: atleast you found the phone!! i might go have a look at asda on the way home...although i dont really need any more baby clothes but a little outfit with ears would be sooooo cute! Glad your not working through lunch, i have stopped doing that these past few weeks, i need a break from my desk and let my brain shut down for a bit x


----------



## ClaireyF

:happydance: i have just noticed that i'm on the 2nd to last box on my ticker :happydance: its getting closer now!!! xx


----------



## Hunnyx10

hiya ladies, im so fed up right now :cry:

had to have my growth scan today and they have detected a low lying placenta, to which if by 27th april it hasnt moved up higher i will be having c-sec :hissy:
also insulin has gone up again and they are going to start me off on metamorphin tablets to see if that helps with the diabetes..:hissy:

things just see to be going all wrong right now, and i will just be glad to hopefully get through the next 9 weeks without bleeding and going intp premature labour :cloud9:

sorry for the rant


----------



## :D happy D:

hey girlies
awww :hugs: stay put lo !!!!! hope your feeling better soon and that the tablets will work !

hope everyone else is ok, 

gosh serina what a journey you have been on, just htink of the bundle in the end !!

will catch up later as not really meant to be on !! :blush::winkwink::shhh:

alex


----------



## ClaireyF

oh dear Hunny :hugs: have you had all your other children naturally or have yuo had to have c-sect before? i hope the tablets work for you xx

Alex, i'm not meant to be on here either :blush: hope your keeping well xx


----------



## Baci

Hi everyone,

:hugs: to Hunny, Serina and Jue.

I know I've been quiet today! Had another bad night with Violet so had a nap earlier. She's cutting another tooth now as well :dohh:

DH is home on Wednesday! Yay :happydance:
Double :happydance: is that he's taken Thursday off too so I get to spend some time with him before he goes back to work after Easter.

Took Violet on an Easter Egg hunt at playgroup yesterday. Think she enjoyed it but was a bit too young to understand what was going on apart from the end result being chocolate!

Hope everyone is OK :hugs:.

Carol xx


----------



## :D happy D:

aww carol he'll be home before you know it know !!! 
aww i love eater egg hunts too, reminds me of when i was little
however i have 2 wonderful girlies who don't like chocolate, it's silly as they deffo haven't got their tastes from me or jake !!!
alex


----------



## ClaireyF

:happydance: Carol, it will be so lovely for you to spend time with DH over easter :happydance: Glad Violet had a good Easter egg hunt...Only 2 more sleeps until your DH is back :happydance: xx


----------



## Hunnyx10

No had them all naturally. I have to take things easy now until 27th april.


----------



## ClaireyF

Hunny, you make sure you take it easy then hun and FX your placenta moves up x

Carol, only one more day until Bob is home :D what time is he due back?

Jue, what are you upto today?

Cath, don't work too hard!!

Gail, hope your ok hun, did you find any more answers as to why your baby was measuring smaller? is it your appointment next Weds?

Hayley, where are you??? its quite quiet without you hun xx

xx


----------



## ClaireyF

Serina, how was the monitoring yesterday? do you still have to have your appointment today?

Just seen Jues status on FB, good luck hun xx


----------



## Baci

Morning!

DH lands at 11am tomorrow Claire - I can't wait!


----------



## ClaireyF

oooh nice and early, atleast you don't have to wait all day :happydance: xx


----------



## Rosella

Thanks Claire - appointment is next Tuesday - will let you know what they say. Baby was hugely active yesterday for hours! - so i am hopeful everything is OK. Feel like I'm coming down with a cold and have loads of work stress :( Would have liked to stay home but can't! 
Hope Jue is going to be OK!
Hunny - hope you manage to rest up a bit.
Carol - I used to LOVE Easter egg hunts!!!! totally takes me back to my childhood :D. Glad your hubby will be back soon.
Serina - hope all OK with you and bubs. 
You alright Clairey?
xx


----------



## mrsholmes

morning!

only one of the 8 computers in work are working!!!! so wont get anything done today as they are in the shared office and I just end up talking all day lol!

carol bet u cant wait!!

hunny- really hope it moves up, c -section is my worse nightmare!

claire- seen your starting the nursery!!! how exciting?!!?

hows Jue?!

hiya hayley! where are u?!?

cathx


----------



## Rosella

Cath!! I meant to say your outfits sound so CUTE!!! :D
Did you get your pram 2nd hand or did you go for new? xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Claire yes i am back again tday which is great with 3 kids in tow ! I havent felt her move since my monitoring :( I really hope she moves where i can feel her otherwise i will be there everyday .....I see the consulant tday and he will decide whens best to stop takin the meds that keep the contractions away and safe for delivery i am hopin 34 wks as the steroids bring baby on 2 wks so that gets baby to 36wks which means maybe a wk in scub at most 
Good luck Jue :hugs:


----------



## ClaireyF

good luck Serina :hugs: it must be so worrying not feeling her move, but atleast they are looking after you and i hope you make it to 34w, whattime is your appointment?xx

Cath :rofl: love the fact that theres only one PC working and your on BnB!! Dh is starting to do the undercoat of paint on the skirting boards, ceiling, door and window frame, i might start stripping the wall paper but i'll see what the paint fumes are like...might just have to sit down stairs on BnB :D

Gail, your baby was probably just being awkward and lying in a funny position thats why they got a smaller measurement. glad s/he is wriggling around.

I feel like hayfever is starting...oh the joys! i could have quite easily stayed in bed this morning...i think 3rd tri exhaustion has well and truely started to kick in ...was hoping it would hold off for a few weeks. all enthusiasm for work has gone now, not great!


----------



## bugalugs

Hi girls:)

I haven't caught up with everything, just a flying visit again from me :blush: hope you'll all forgive me! :blush::hugs:

MW appt this morning went well, my dates are spot on after mw measured me lol which is good:)

Went to IKEA yesterday, bought some nice bits & bobs & had dinner at TGI Fridays, scrummy JD Burger it was huge but I managed it :rofl:

I will catch up with every one tomorrow when hubs is back at work :rofl:

Hope you & bumps are all well xxxx


----------



## ClaireyF

:rofl: you just use us to fill in your time when your DH is working :rofl: have fun and glad the mw appointment went well :D enjoy your day with hubby! xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Back ....I am allowed to stop takin my meds at 34 wks :happydance: Been told she is a happy baby and no need for monitoring until tuesday unless i get worried ...What i dont get is she measured 34 WTF ? how can that be when 2 wks ago when scanned she was slighty small for dates ? ...hope everyone is ok ....anybody heard from jue ? 

Forgot too add i get a scan at 32 wks on 28th april cant wait xxx


----------



## :D happy D:

oh serina that's great news !! 
glad mw is happy with you and lo !! you must be so relieved.

had a horrible day at work today :cry: 
felt really ill this morning ( first for most of this pregnancy ) so rang in work and basically got told that they needed me whether i was ill or not and that if i could walk then i was ok to come into work. reluctantly i gave in and went in as really didnt want to get on the wrong side of boss, who gave me a huge pay rise not long ago ( BIG SHOCK ) so at lunch, still not feeling too good i couldnt eat anything, now im home from work with a huge head ache and awful earache, lay on sofa with a duvet feeling sorry for myself, :cry:

sorry bit of a rant,

hope your all ok !!:hugs:

alex


----------



## Baci

Afternoon everyone :wave:

Just a quick post to say hi as dinner is nearly ready.

Hope everyone is OK.


----------



## tricky nicky

hello all
ive got a low placenta and have to have a scan at 36 weeks to see if its moved!!if not its slicin and dicin time :(
i feel like im comin down with a cold but as hayfevers been mentioned its reminded me!!!!i normally start round now with that :(
got loads of nvq to do so feeling sorry for myself
hope all is well with everyone :)


----------



## Jkelmum

Think we need a group :hugs: Life is so cruel sometimes poor Hayley :(


----------



## :D happy D:

serina27 said:


> Think we need a group :hugs: Life is so cruel sometimes poor Hayley :(

i'll agree to that, got a lump in my throat, i'm speechless. now i feel awful for moaning about not feeling well, :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## ClaireyF

oh god, i have just seen that on 3rd tri, i cant imagine the pain that hayley is going through :(

Serina, that is great news about the meds and being able to see Lily again at the scan in a couple of weeks.

Nicky, your lucky aswell to see you baby too...FX that the placenta moves quickly upwards!!

xx


----------



## Hunnyx10

i think we have a low placenta group tricky nicky :( lets just hope things get better for us all


----------



## ClaireyF

Morning all! how is everyone today?

This group is really quite quiet now the good weather has arrived and Jue has broken her finger and Nats having left!

xx


----------



## Baci

Morning Claire!

It certainly is quiet on here! I guess it will be even quieter over Easter. How are you this morning?

I'm happy that DH is home today! :happydance: although I suspect he'll be really jet lagged and end up sleeping most of today.

I have another BP/protein check this morning, which means I'll have to miss toddler group (still that might not be a bad thing as it's school holidays and there'll be lots of bigger kids there today).

Just seen the thread on 3rd tri... that is such sad sad news...


----------



## Jkelmum

Morning all 
hope we are all ok 
hugs serina x


----------



## mrsholmes

so sad about Hayley, does anyone know what happend?!

net is down in the house, oh changed providers and the new box hasnt come yet! so with one computer working at work im offline for a while! unless he sorts something outtoday!

xxx


----------



## ClaireyF

Carol, i bet it will be nice just to have DH home even if he is jet lagged! hope your tests go well today, is it just a general check or are they concerned?

Serina, how are you this morning? Is lily moving or having a quiet day? I woke up in the night and realised i hadn't felt Josh move for hours and hours so was lay in bed prodding my stomach, after about 15mins he kicked me, so i could go back to sleep and let him go back to sleep.

I'm away over Easter so i won't be on at all...

Gail, how are you feeling this morning?

xx


----------



## Baci

Hi Claire,

It's kind of a general check, I have a check every 2 weeks as I'm at increased risk of pre-eclampsia so it's just precautionary. I had the same checks when I was pregnant with Violet (and thankfully didnt get pre-eclampsia).


----------



## ClaireyF

atleast they are looking after you, although it must be annoying having to go every 2weeks! whay are you at increased risk, if you don't mind me asking? i don't know a great deal about but know my mum had it pretty bad with both me and my brother. 
xx


----------



## bugalugs

Hi girls, how are you all doing?

I'm fine:)

Gonna go & try to catch up, I've no chance:rofl:

see you in a bit xx


----------



## ClaireyF

hi Hayley!! welcome back!! is your DH at work now? x


----------



## bugalugs

Hi Claire, yep OH is at work :rofl: I should be doing housework :rofl:

I've no chance catching up! Loads has happened!


----------



## Jkelmum

Lily as moved the odd time but her hb is 155 so am not too worried they have said they will monitor me whenever i want if i am not feelin her so thats reassuring knowin i can just go in x


----------



## bugalugs

That's reassuring Serina, my MW told me yesterday also that next time my LO is very quiet to go to hospital straight away. 
It's very worrying isn't it:hugs:

My LO still has some room to move around so sometimes is facing 'inwards' - MW said that's why my LO feels very quiet sometimes, bless:hugs:


----------



## Baci

Hi everyone :wave:

Heh Hayley - I know what you mean about trying to catch up!

Glad they are happy to monitor you whenever you want Serina.

All fine at doctors appointment. And DH is home :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 

Although I was right and he's managed to chat for about an hour before going to bed! :sleep: I think he wants to make sure he's awake for the Liverpool game tonight :dohh:


----------



## bugalugs

Hiya Carol:)

Yay bet you're glad OH is home safe & sound:) glad all went well at your docs appt :)


----------



## ClaireyF

Carol, did you say your DH is off work tomorrow too?

Hayley, what are you upto over Easter? is your DH working?

xx


----------



## bugalugs

Yeah Claire, OH is working nights tomorrow & sat so we're not doing anything over Easter :(
Going out for a meal though on Tuesday night, OH won a comp on the radio hehe.
You're going away aren't you? Or did I dream that up? lol.


----------



## Jkelmum

Hayley the only reason i was advised to go when i was worried rather then lack of movements is due to the fact i hadnt felt her much since saturday and she was in a funny posistoin and still movin i just couldnt feel her ...well for the last hr she as been makin up for it i saw a elbow or knee come out of my tummy :)
Carol I bet your happy he is home 
Anyone heard from jue ? ive lost my phone so cant txt her hope shes ok


----------



## ClaireyF

lol, no you haven't dreamt anything, we're off to MIL for the weekend :( rather be stripping wallpaper in the nursery but heyho!

Well done for DH winning the comp!! have you been to that restaurant before? 

i don't know how much longer i stand this working malarkey, i feel shattered! only 27working days to go :D


----------



## Baci

ClaireyF said:


> Carol, did you say your DH is off work tomorrow too?

Yup, you're right Claire, he doesnt have to go back to work until Tuesday so at least me and Violet get to spend some time with him! :happydance:


----------



## ClaireyF

not heard from Jue, i have just text her...when is her mother going staying with her?


----------



## bugalugs

I'm glad your LO is moving well now Serina, I was just saying what mine was up to:)


----------



## bugalugs

ClaireyF said:


> lol, no you haven't dreamt anything, we're off to MIL for the weekend :( rather be stripping wallpaper in the nursery but heyho!
> 
> Well done for DH winning the comp!! have you been to that restaurant before?
> 
> i don't know how much longer i stand this working malarkey, i feel shattered! only 27working days to go :D

no:) we haven't been before, it's an Italian place in Limassol, La Boca, think I'll have a massive pizza :)

I'm shattered too! I'm not even working! I don't know how you do it!

I know what you mean about rather be stripping wall paper, my inlaws are coming in July, they're great but very full on! Better than them not being bothered though I spose! They'll be our only visitors though, no one else can afford to come over :(


----------



## bugalugs

mmm, I think I remember Jue saying her mom was going for Easter? I could be wrong, don't quote me on it:rofl:


----------



## ClaireyF

mmm i love pizza!!! whats the latest date that you can have your bubs if you go overdue? are you in laws coming after that date? my mil is quite full on aswell, thats why im not letting her come up after we've had the baby muahahaha x


----------



## bugalugs

ooh I don't know? I'm due 28th June, would it be a week after that? or two? I've not a clue:rofl:
They're coming out on 14th July, I had to put my foot down about that date, they were going to come out for my due date!!!!!!! No!!!!!! lol.
It's only for a week though so it'll be fine, I hope!


----------



## ClaireyF

i am allowed to go over by 2weeks before the docs step in...day before fathers day :dohh: so i will have to get DH something coz it's pretty much guaranteed he'll be a daddy by then :D

i don't want anyone around for the first few days after having Josh, i want him all to myself :D (apart from DH ofcourse!)

I'm sure it will be fine, so long as your able to tell them when enough is enough, i can't do that with my MIL because she would take it personally and she ALWAYS knows best! lol xx


----------



## bugalugs

mm yes I agree Claire, I don't want anyone round for the first few days or so. Ahh hope none of us go over by 2 wks! We want to see our bubs eh hehe!

God can you imagine if I go over by 2 wks then inlaws come out!! Nightmare!
I wanted them to wait until LO was here then book flights but they're so expensive they couldn't really leave it any longer.

Nah my inlaws'll be ok, I'll tell them when I've had enough & I'll go to bed with bubs hehe.
MIL's are all the same I think:rofl:they all know best hehe.


----------



## bugalugs

I'm off now ladies, going to start dinner, curry tonight!

I might pop on later, have good evenings everyone:hugs::)


----------



## ClaireyF

ooo enjoy your curry!!

Just had text back from Jue, she's fine, just frustrated that she can't type and use the mouse. her kiddies are off school too! xxx


----------



## Baci

Glad Jue is OK.

Enjoy your curry Hayley. Hmmmm, I have no idea what to do for dinner. Reckon it'll be a takeaway of some sort... depends what time DH wakes up :sleep:


----------



## ClaireyF

ooo takeaway...maybe we could have that! i have million things i need to do when i get home, like tidy house, pack bags and do washing, ready to set off straight after work tomorrow and hopefully package up some ebay stuff too if everyone pays tonight...

I'm hoping that i get to leave work early tonight, my boss ha gone off to meet a client so there is only 3 of us in...FX x


----------



## Cariad_bach

Hi all, my typing speeds about a word a minute at the mo so i will have too keep this short lol.

glad to see everyones doing well, cant wait to be able to catch up properly, i hate not being able to type and i miss everyone,

Thanks Claire for updating people, as soon as the kids are in bed i will sit and read what ive missed but i cant promise to reply :roll:

:hugs:


----------



## Cariad_bach

:happydance: Claire just noticed youve moved up a flower .. congrats hun :hugs:


----------



## Jkelmum

Hey all .....I promised kids i would take them to the Easter disco so just fed and bathed them and havin 5 mins b4 we go its 6pm ~9pm told older too they better watch and play with Ethan as i cant run around after him ....if they dont they,ll be home early may have a cheeky wine and lemonade while i am out xxx


----------



## tricky nicky

hello all:wave:
well its not hayfever its full blown manflu!!!!ive just dragged myself out of bed.:sick:

cant breathe properly due to blocked nose and bubba, i also have asthma so have been a bit panicky about the breathlessness,im so sick of bein poorly!!!!!

hope everyone is well and ready for their easter break!!!ive allready eaten an egg my mum got for me:happydance:

feel so sorry for hayley losing her beautiful son its really got to me:cry::cry:


----------



## tricky nicky

you can hear a pin drop on here tonight!!!!!:)


----------



## :D happy D:

evening all !!! 

very quiet on here !!!

serina, glad your ok and bubs is moving around,

awww nicky hope your feeling better soon, i hate having the blooming hayfever so i can feel for you, it freaks me out when i canny breath.

enjoy your curry hayley,

well lo has a very active day !!! moving around loads !!! i love the feeling though 
hope everyone else is ok
alex


----------



## Jkelmum

Nicky go to docs it can be bad to get cold while asthmatic and pregnant plz dont leave it i am speaking from experiance :hugs:

Just back from Easter disco hubby will go mad that i went as i am meant to be on bedrest :blush: I cant let kids down bless them we havent done anything all holidays they all got a egg of easter bunny including my bump:cloud9: 
So tired now tho off to bed xxx


----------



## :D happy D:

aww serina, i'm glad you got your bump an egg to mil went crazy when i said id bought lo an egg for when he's born ! the girls had great fun choosing one for him xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Your saving his for when he comes ? lol I,ll be feeding hers to her while shes still inside lmao


----------



## mrsholmes

serina27 said:


> Your saving his for when he comes ? lol I,ll be feeding hers to her while shes still inside lmao

:rofl:

nets working again, so catch up friday as im going for a meal with work tom x:hugs:


----------



## Hunnyx10

sorry i havnt been on today just feel really down and trying to rest as much as possible...

hope everyone is doing ok 

will try and pop on tomorrow


----------



## :D happy D:

serina27 said:


> Your saving his for when he comes ? lol I,ll be feeding hers to her while shes still inside lmao

now when you put it that way :blush::blush:

but hte kids are soo looking foreward to giving him it, they got him a little thomas the tank engine one, 
i'd feel so guilty !!!:dohh:


----------



## :D happy D:

p.s nighty night girlies, probs won't be on for a while as got lots of things to dort out and got to go see parents and friends !!! 
hope you all keep well,
alex 
x


----------



## meldmac

Well I had my glucose tolerance test today. I'm so flipping ticked off at the lab I went to. I called them last week to confirm some information and the person I talked to first said I had to talk to my dr. because they needed certain info, well I called my dr. and she said no the info should be standard for all glucose tests for gestational diabetes. I called back and talked to another lady who than told me I didn't need to make an appointment and that I wouldn't have to wait in between needles and it would only be one. I still didn't feel confident that the info I was getting was correct, so I called back a few days later and was told again I didn't need an appointment and that it wouldn't take long.

Well I went in today only to be told by the tech. that yes you need an appointment, and that the test would be 2.5 hours long! I was so mad as I had already missed so much work. I told her what I had been told on the phone and she said because it sounded like it was their error that she would fit me in. I called my boss and explained the situation and he was fine with it. Then while I was waiting to be called in I over heard the receptionist talking and saying "we've already had one patient in here confused about what she was supposed to do for the appointment". Ugh....I felt like standing up and yelling, only because one of your employees didn't know what they were talking about.

So needless to say I was no happy when I didn't get back to work until 11 am this morning. Because I hadn't eaten in over 18 hours I was so shaky I thought I was going to pass out. I'm so backed up right now that I ended up staying late and didn't get home until after 7 pm tonight :/ I'm so beat right now.

Sorry for the long rant, just needed to get it out. Serina I'm so glad that you seem to be doing well. Hope everyone else is doing well. 

Hugs to everyone!
Mel


----------



## bugalugs

Good morning everyone! How are you today? How are LO's? Good I hope:) 

Mel:hissy:that sounds so blooming typical of receptionists at my doctors! It's a nightmare when something like that happens!:hugs:

Ooh enjoy scoffing your LO's Easter egg Serina! I'm glad your LO is moving around lots now, that must be a weight off your mind:hugs:don't over do it though if you're meant to be on bed rest!

I'm not up to much today, just pottering and cleaning as usual lol. 

I'm all ready for LO now, just got a couple of nighties to get for me & that's it! Roll on June eh! I can't wait to put buggy & hosp bag etc by the front door:happydance:

Had an idea for you Jue! Maybe you could dictate to your hubs & he can type on here for you:rofl: get well soon sweetie:hugs:


----------



## Jkelmum

Mel :hugs: Hope u feel better once rested the GTT test is awful i felt so ill after it 
Hayley i am taking it easy the pub where the disco was across rd and my older two played with Ethan although he didnt get to bed while 9:30 he was still up at 6 lol
hunny hope u feel better soon 
hope everyone is ok
hugs serina x


----------



## ClaireyF

morning all...loving the easter egg idea!! i might just have to get one for Josh now :blush: 

Mel they are the same at my docs too...so useles!!

Hayley, enjoy your pottering today, i wish i was at home pottering! I have a half packed hospital bag, everything for LO but nothing for me yet...its more fun buying things for him than me lol

Serina, sounds like the kids had fun at the disco last night :D

Jue, how are you today?

i feel so achy today, feels like my pelvis is going to snap in half and could barely walk as soon as i got out of bed, just hoping that i slept funny and its not SPD (although not sure what the symptons are for that) i'll see how i get on over the weekend and maybe try get a docs appointment if its still the same. i really REALLY don't wantto go to MILs tonight, she's going to do my head in and i'm so hormonal and tired...sorry about the rant, i could have carried on but i'll stop myself there!

xx


----------



## ClaireyF

sorry for moaning, i'm just over tired and over emotional xxx


----------



## bugalugs

:hugs:Claire! I know exactly how you feel sweetie :hugs:
Let it out on here that's what it's for:hugs:
When I went back to the UK for 3wks hols everyone expected me to be full of energy CONSTANTLY & we visited ALL our relatives, they really did my head in. 
I know how you feel :hugs::hugs:


----------



## ClaireyF

Thanks Hayley, it just pees me off beacue she had a fall whilst drunk (she forgets that part of the story) and broke a couple of ribs and the should last Oct and she's still milking it!! last time we went to visit her she had me carrying a box round in Lidl so she could put her shopping in it, she doesn't think of anyone except herself :hissy: that is why she is banned after the birth :muaha: xx


----------



## bugalugs

It's hard isn't it cos we don't want to upset OH's as it's their mom but at the same time we shouldn't be walked over. 
My MIL went beserk & didn't speak to us for 4 days when we didn't agree on our engagement party venue, when we didn't really want a party anyway. Thank god she wasn't here when we were wedding planning!
She was a bit funny too when we went home, didn't really talk about the baby very much except to say she's too young to be a grandma lol (she's 50).

Mmmm, I've had a few encounters when the in laws have been very drunk & it wasn't pretty at the time, it's not nice is it:hugs:

We just have to grit our teeth:muaha:


----------



## ClaireyF

yes we just have to grin and bear it! Is your hubby a toyboy since his mum is 50? and i don't think that is too young to be a grandma, did she want you to wait until she was 70??? lol

We never had an engagement party, i couldn't do with the hassle. My Mil kept trying to suggest things for the wedding but since it was my family that were paying for it and planning it she didnt really have much say but at times i felt like i was stuck in the middle because i wanted to be a good daughter in law (Oh how things have changed!!!) :D xx


----------



## Jkelmum

:hugs: Claire ....i am lucky my mil seems ok but does live 300 miles away lol


----------



## ClaireyF

Thanks Serina, i just googled how far it is to my MIL...and its ONLY 265miles :rofl: xx


----------



## bugalugs

My OH is 30 so yep he's a toyboy:rofl: he's more mature than me most of the time though:rofl:his mom actually asked him to wait until he was 34 (random!) before we started trying, can you believe that!:rofl:I'd be 42!

The in laws are ok most of the time, don't get me wrong, I've had worse 'inlaws' with other boyfriends, the last lot didn't really speak to me, but then my ex was having an affair behind my back for a year so maybe that was why, I only found out just after we bought a house together!!!:rofl:fun 'n' games eh:rofl:

I try not to pay any attention to bad stuff anymore & concentrate on me n hubs n LO:happydance::happydance:not long now girls!:happydance:


----------



## Jkelmum

:rofl: shes that far and still causes u so much hassle ....I think u need to emigrate xxx


----------



## Jkelmum

Hayley my man is a old man :rofl: Iam 28 and he is 38


----------



## bugalugs

saying i'm old too then Serina??? cheeky;);)

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## ClaireyF

:rofl: my man's old too!! theres 3 weeks between our birthdays where he's 5years older than me (if that makes sense!) only joking, he's not old, he's 27 :D

Hayley, what a random age to wait to have kids at!! why 34???

Serina, i think we will have to emigrate, obviously Wales wasn't far enough away from Devon :rofl: xx


----------



## bugalugs

:rofl: I know how random is that age, god knows why she picked that, must have had an image of grandmahood in her head:rofl:they have got used to the idea of being grandparents now though and are excited about it:)

I thought Cyprus was far away enough:rofl:

I've just been on the phone to my sister, she's due end of August. We've had a right moan about everyone & everything!:rofl:she's fed up of people giving her 'advice' about her LO & saying oooh what are you going to do about the dog!
One guy she works with said "wait until you give birth" !!!!!!!
How does he know!!!!!!!?????

People do my head in sometimes:rofl:


----------



## bugalugs

this town, wooooowoooo
is comin like a ghost town, woooooowoooo

:rofl:

where is every one

:rofl:

*tumbleweed rolls by*

:rofl:


----------



## tricky nicky

helllooooo
feel a wee bit better today after a mega rest yesterday!!!!
hope everyone is well and ready for the easter bunny!!!!
im going to see how i feel before making any plans for weekend
ive put my pram together and had a practice push:)


----------



## bugalugs

Hello:)

ooh no ones here:rofl:


----------



## Baci

Morning and Happy Easter!

Not about too much at the moment as spending some time with DH.

I hope everyone has a great weekend.

Carol xx


----------



## bugalugs

Hiya Carol:)

Hope you have a lovely weekend luv :)

Happy Easter everyone xx

:hug:


----------



## Jkelmum

Hi all hope your all ok :hugs:


----------



## Rosella

Happy Easter ladies!!! x


----------



## mrsholmes

hello! 


My new sky net is crap!! keeps crashing! 

cant believe how quiet its been on here! I think its Jue who must have done all the talking!

what sort of bag is everyone talking to hosptial, are u taking one for u and one for LO?

nO NEWS with me, oh birthday today having a lazy day!


----------



## mrsholmes

thanks for the fb add Gail!


----------



## tricky nicky

hi all
im taking a bag for me and one for alfie ive got most of it packed now just a few bits to go in.
has everyone got a text buddy on this thread??i know its a bit late in the day but dont want people to think im rude when i go in labour and dont get to come on the site for a bit :)


----------



## Hunnyx10

i;ll be a text buddy for you nicky 

i will pm my number


----------



## amber20

Thought I would stop in and tell you all Have a Happy Easter tomorrow!


----------



## kittiekat

Goodness me its quiet in here!!!

I have been soooo busy this week, getting the living room sorted (painted) ready for the new carpet to be laid. Its all done now and I'm really glad as I still need to start on Isabels room!

I have been ill this week too, just generally feeling cr##py so haven't posted all week. Hope Jue is ok, from what I have gathered she has hurt one of her fingers pretty badly???

Well went to my 28 week appointment and had my GTT done. Everything seems fine but bubs is measuring large for dates, think they said 31 weeks. If she is measuring large still at next appointment then I get to have another scan to estimate her weight.

Can't believe how fast life seems to be going at the moment.........


----------



## bugalugs

It is quiet isn't it:rofl:

Hi ladies :)

Happy b'day to your hubs Cath, hope you both had a nice day! :) 

Hi Nicky, I'll pm you my number too:hugs:it's never too late to have a txt buddy!:)

Glad your feeling better Kat, not nice when you're feeling poo is it:hugs:

I've been gardening all day today, no injuries don't pannick:rofl:
I've got a massive holdall to take to the hospital with me, they're going to think I'm moving in:rofl:
I got it off amazon. I wanted something I could re-use for hols etc & it was only £35, bargain.

Hubs is on nights again tonight, but then off until wed. We're going to have a BBQ tomorrow, then going to Paphos to meet friends for a meal on Monday, then Tuesday we're going for a meal in Limassol. 
I'm gonna be cream crackered:rofl:

Hope you are all having a fab Easter girls:hugs:and bumps are cooking nicely:hugs:

See ya soon!!! xxxxx


----------



## Rosella

Yikes - have not even got close to packing that bag! Have got to get sorted. Had the worst period style cramps for a couple of days - hopefully just a growth spurt and nothing else cos I'd be so woefully unprepared of bubba turned up now, Don't even have nappies!!

Hope you're all having a great weekend! x


----------



## Jkelmum

I got my birthing ball tday 
I am now on my 10 wk countdown 
its fantastic 5 wks since i went into preterm labour and baby is still inside where she is safe :happydance: Never thought i would still be pregnant ....I can see me going overdue now :rofl:


----------



## Emma01

Hi all im quite new to all this an just found this thread its soo confusing cause theres so many of them. Is there anyone here whos due on the 20th? I thought i had a mini contraction the other day but its not near enough for them yet is it? if not itl just be another awful pain. What pain relief is everyone using? I still dont know what to do


----------



## mrsholmes

hiya Emma, where in south wales are u?

Im due on the 14th! 

hoping for just gas and air!!

Serina - where did u get the birthng ball? how much are they?

Hayley- bbq sounds nice im going to mumbles for icecream and food with my friend.

are u ok Kat? Time is wizzing past!

Nicky- we are all sort of text buddys, so ill pm u my number x

Its very quiet without Jue and claire! 

Gail- I only started doing my bag this weekend!

got a lush holdall for the hospital, its pink leather!


----------



## Emma01

*Penygroes. I cant have gas an air makes me stop breathing. Your due 6 days before me hope it all goes well for you. x*


----------



## tricky nicky

helloooo all
thanks for replies to text buddie situation :)
welcome emma, im open to anything during labour dont want to plan too much as things can change.
i love paphos in factthe whole island , apart from the time me and my sister got stuck up the top of troodos when the hire car we had broke!!!!!
not done much over easter my oh has been working nights so been a bit lonely but we need the money so cant complain


----------



## mrsholmes

my oh has gone to the pub!!!


----------



## Jkelmum

Cath i got my ball from Llyods chemist £7.50 its a exersise ball but same as a birthing ball its so comfy lol x


----------



## Jkelmum

Welcome emma i am due 20th june x


----------



## Jkelmum

Txt buddys i have jue and hunny,s number


----------



## Hunnyx10

text buddies i have tink, serina and tricky nicky

hello and welcome emma, im due 21st but will be either induced or c-sec around1 10th or maybe earlier depending on what comes about on 27th april's scan for a low lying placenta {placenta previa}


----------



## Baci

Morning everyone and welcome emma :wave:

I hope everyone is having a good weekend.

I'm due 15th, although I'll be having an elective c-section at 38 weeks.

Carol xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Gosh its quiet in here :hugs: Hope all is good xxx


----------



## ClaireyF

helllooo everyone!! what a quiet weekend you've all had :D

hayley love the conversations you have with yourself on here when no-one is around

Emma, welcome :D maybe it was braxton hicks that you were having...?

Serina, thannk you the happy easter message on FB

Cath, happy birthday to your DH!

Gail, good luck at the hospital tomorrow (it is tomorrow isn't it??)

I am back from devon now and started straight on the nursery :happydance: picked up my changing unit on the way home and its gorgeous, can't wait to get it in the nursery :D :D

Jue, good luck at mw tomorrow 

Carol, hope you've had a good weekend with your DH

xxx


----------



## Jkelmum

Did you have a nice weekend claire ?


----------



## ClaireyF

as good as good can be when your staying at your MIL's....i was certainly ready for coming home!! i was being driven mad, i have bit my tongue all weekend but it was sooo stressful! xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Well done for biting your tounge that is something i just cant seem to control at the moment but at least i can blame my hormones :rofl:


----------



## tricky nicky

i have hunnis number so far
i also have placenta praevia and have to have a scan at 36 weeks to see if its moved.
had a lovley day with my family today 
got my midwife app tomorrow at 9.10am!!!!!!!
x


----------



## mrsholmes

morning!!!!!

I dont know how u managed it either claire! Im terrible not tactfull at all!

if it doesnt move up what happned nicky? good luck at the midwifes!

just seen you was at the hopsital all day serina, hope it goes well!

im sorting out the spare room today, everything from the nursery is in there, Mymother has often to help, I think its just to make sure I get started lol.

also going to do my hospital bag, got a dressing gown from mark and spencer discount shop, and finally found nightys!! plain with buttons down the from, from peacocks and bee wise, and they are long!!!! I did have to get a size 20-22 tho:saywhat::shock:

Not sure if im having a water birth or not yet, if I dont I dont really want to wear a massive night to have the baby in...........ive read some people are wearing t-shirts? what does everyone think ? x

ill send my number out now x


----------



## ClaireyF

morning all,

good luck with mw today Jue, is your mother still staying with you?

good luck Gail with your hospital appointment, hope it all goes well!!

Serina, what are you upto today? do you have any appointments this week?

Hayley, enjoy your meal tonight 

xx


----------



## Baci

Morning, I hope everyone had a good weekend.

DH is back at work today so I'm back on my own during the day now. Think I'll suffer a bit today as I've been spoilt with first my Mum being here and then DH home so I've had plenty of help. Violet's already decided this morning that the blinds in the lounge look good enough to try and climb! :dohh:

Claire, the changing unit sounds lovely, I bet you can't wait for the nursery to be finished!

Good luck at the MW Nicky!

How's your finger Jue?

How are you this morning Serina?

Ooh, and where's Hayley and Cath? And how are you Hunny?

Sorry if I've missed anyone :hugs:

I wonder if it will be busier on here today...!


----------



## ClaireyF

Cath, i got my nighty over the weekend from Primark, it is plain blue with buttons down the front :D it perhaps could do with being a bit longer but i checked i didnt flash when bending over :rofl: i need to get a dressing gown too...

I don't know what to wear for a water birth, i'm really hoping for one, some people wear bikini tops and others wear t-shirts..not sure what i'll go for, maybe bikini top coz i don't want to get too hot...but who knows, maybe the mw will tell us more!

xx


----------



## Baci

Baci said:


> I wonder if it will be busier on here today...!

I reckon that's nearly answered already as Claire and Cath posted while I was writing this! :dohh:


----------



## ClaireyF

haha yes it probably will be busier now that i'm back....i'll talk to myself if everyone else is busy :rofl: xx


----------



## mrsholmes

ClaireyF said:


> haha yes it probably will be busier now that i'm back....i'll talk to myself if everyone else is busy :rofl: xx

:rofl: I did that last week! ill be on today on and off as ill be doing any but sorting the spare room out, seriously u cant get in there!

Im gutted I just found my first s mark!!! gutted! its only small but I can see its starting! Its not on my bump its on the side, Its where ive put on weight from eating so bloody much! 

Carol- violet sounds comical climbing blinds:rofl:

Ive got four nightys, will that be enough ill prob be in a few days for bf support


----------



## Baci

ClaireyF said:


> haha yes it probably will be busier now that i'm back....i'll talk to myself if everyone else is busy :rofl: xx

:rofl:


----------



## mrsholmes

ill post pics of the nursery later and b4 and after pics of my spare room maybe claire will change her mind about swapping then!


----------



## ClaireyF

haha, i doubt i will change my mind, its gonna be manic in the office today.

Cath, i found my first little stretch mark too...only about 1cm long but it by my bellybutton, i have done nothing but rub more moisturiser and stuff on it this weekend lol, although i'm sure its too late... do they eventually disappear or are they with us forever and ever now?

I only bought one nighty :dohh: pregnancy brain didn't think that one through!!! xx


----------



## mrsholmes

i got a few cos its going to be boiling in hospital in June, I remember when my mother was in a few years ago, she went through bottles of that magi cool.

I have stretch marks from when I put alot of weight on between 16 and 18 years old and they are still there! faded but there:hissy: I honestly think its cos of the food ive eaten! as ive got none on my bump, im going to have to stop eating so much! I use vaseline intensive on my bump (it prob doesnt help ive forgotton to do the sides:rofl:) the advert said its got the most moisturiser than any other product! its in a cream and blue bottle and im on my 4th one!

I also think my feet have grown! I tried on slippers and size 8 wwere tight! im normally a 7!


----------



## ClaireyF

:rofl: i don't think my feet have grown but i feel like i've got taller...maybe its just because i'm being forced to stand up straighter or I get booted in the ribs...

I've been using mother goose stretch mark cream and nivea extra dry skin moisturiser (i think its nivea)

I've become so uncomfortable now, my ribs are killing me and my hips and pubic bone too. are you getting really strong kicks too? they are so hard they really hurt.

x


----------



## mrsholmes

I am not as uncomfortable as I was 2 weeks ago, I think thats cos she was lying across me. I agree the kicks hurt! I could also feel what i think is her head yesterday as well!!

btw OH give in the weekend!:sex: for the first time since Oct!!!!!! I think hes less worried now


----------



## LouiseClare

Morning Ladies, Have any of you sorted out antinatal classes yet? I haven't sorted any out yet and now i'm worried i've left it too late.

Louise x


----------



## Baci

I got a few stretchmarks when I was pregnant with Violet and they have faded but never gone away. I use bio oil when I remember to put it on! 

My feet have got bigger too! I've been living in trainers.

Bubs has also been making me uncomfortable too Claire. Sometimes I think he's having a right old dance in there. Last night my bump was completely over onto the right and looked really strange!


----------



## mrsholmes

LouiseClare said:


> Morning Ladies, Have any of you sorted out antinatal classes yet? I haven't sorted any out yet and now i'm worried i've left it too late.
> 
> Louise x

morning!

I was told that they would send me a letter mine are the first saturday of the month so I guess Id go in may, although oh doesnt want to miss football!!:hissy: so we may go in June or he may go for half day........but he recons he could take the class cos ive talked about it so much and made him watch endless programs:rofl:

Carol Mine does that too! its freaky! I cant wait to wear flip flops!!!!!!!

im also hoping to go to a ante natel bf group, but I need to ring for a time ect, I dont really fancy going on my own tho!


----------



## ClaireyF

my antenatal class is crammed into one day, and its at 37w1d. i was told i couldn't ring to book until i was 25w and then they told me they were all full except for that one on a sunday!! 

:happydance: can't believe you've gone since Oct Cath!!! i can't go a couple of day :rofl:

Carol, my bump seems to be mostly on the right hand side too! and i think i've seen the outline and felt where the head is although i could be wrong, i can't wait to go into labour now! am i mad???


----------



## mrsholmes

we having been sort of having sexy time , doing everything but type thing:blush:like bloody teenages!but its not the same:rofl: 

our class is after one day too!

2 hours in and there hardly a dent! just stopped for lunch! we have 4 bags for the charity shop so far!!ive tried on some summer stuff too and NOTHING fits trousers wont go over my knees:cry:


----------



## ClaireyF

:rofl: its definitely not the same thing not having full sex! my boobs have got worse this last week and leak more now and from both of them!!

Well done on doing 2hours so far!! i don't have enough concentration to go at anything for that long! none of my summer things fit either, i have got a pair of cropped combat trousers of ebay within the next few days hopefully :D

My stomach is soooo itchy, is there anything we can put on that will make it go away?? xx


----------



## mrsholmes

fnished!!! im knackered!!!!!!!!!! the only reason I managed it was that my mother was here!

my left one leaks more, but they both leak! the round bit is also massive and nearly black:shock: I have really olive skin anyway but its def got darker since I got pg! its soooo attactive being pregnant :rofl:

I need to get a dress for a wedding and christening what do u think of the below? which one
?

https://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_10001_10001_17629_993488_-1

https://www.asos.com/Asos/Asos-Mate...ening&sh=0&pge=1&pgesize=20&sort=-1&clr=Print


----------



## ClaireyF

i love the Asos one, but it depends how bold you want to be, the debs one is more subtle :D

:rofl: i know what you mean about the area around the nipple!! i am sooo white that it looks ridiculous being so dark!!, my nipples look like they belong to a black woman IYKWIM!!

:happydance: well done on finishing the spare room!! looking forward to seeing the pics! are you only working 2 days this week? x


----------



## tricky nicky

if placenta doesnt move i will be booked in for a section!!!:(
i need to get some nighties but cant bring myself to buy them as i wear pjs!!!
midwife app went well finally had bloods done for aenemia etc only 3 weeks late :(
hes measuring well and heartbeat was strong.:)
i cant believe everyone is getting gear for the hospital how close are we now!!!!!!scarey!!!
got my parentcraft class on a full day as wellits on sat 2nd may and i cant wait to oh face when we tour the labour wards!!!!hahahaha


----------



## massacubano

excellent news serina.... um bee MIA from this thread.. I am checking on everyone in third trimester though ;)


----------



## lilmomof3

hello ladies, just want all of you to know my computer is down we must have got a virus in it and it wont work we hooked up our old modem i can see some stuff its a junk modem makes the screen look weird but i can atleast see what im typing any way wanted to let you all know im ok i still have the direaha iv had it now for 8 days cant figure out why i wake up every single day with it not sure how im gunna gain any weight at this point everything i eat comes right out and i went to bed with a headake that still is lingering in my eyes today im trying to get water in me to see if it will help i know before when i got a headake i just needed water . i hope all of you are doing good i got my doc apt in 9 days cant wait i get to get a ultra sound then too and im bringing my son in with me so he can see his lil brother for the first time on the screen im slowly getting over this cold and coupgh its horrible , any way ladies i will try to get back on not sure but we are supposed to be getting a new computer by the 20th lets hope it happens this way i dont have to try to get on this old one that barelly works half the time if not my friend kelly has a profile here she will let you all know if anything happes i ussaly talk to her daily on the phone so if anythin happens and i cant get on she said she will let you all know wish you the best of luck hope all is well


----------



## Jkelmum

Cath i would wear anything if in pool....I really dont intend to I just get past caring lol
Ive been banned from :sex: since week 25 and this wkend its done my head in :blush: I am allowed once i stop my meds for preterm labour which is in 4 wks !!! 
Tday was ok asthma specailist is happy with me although my lung capacity is down but not too much ....MW BP is 95/60 baby measuring 31 and ive lost 2b wtf no idea how and as i hav only put on 3lb its very strange my next scan is 28th april


----------



## ClaireyF

:rofl: your on the sexy time countdown now serina!! excellent news about BP and the growth measurements! at last, things are looking up for you hun :D xx


----------



## mrsholmes

hI kathy and helen! I do see u about in the other threads!

Claire I was a bit worried id look like a orange in the deb one! Im in 3 days this week and off then till next thursday:happydance: I only have about 10 working days left but a calendar month:happydance::happydance::happydance:

serina- I had to wait 30 weeks!!!! it could be worse:rofl:
I dont know much about measuring etc- are u eating etc the same? to lose weight?

Nicky- fingers crossed it will move up:hugs: I also HATE nighties I had specfic guidlines on what type which were

no flowers/animals/ words or teddies
to my knees
buttons down the front
sleeveless
:rofl: im not fussy!


how many kinckers is everyone taking?! im just going to throw them afterwards


----------



## ClaireyF

ooo i don't know, i have bought some maternity disposible knickers but think i'll get some cheap cotton ones from Asda aswell, can never have enough knickers...even if they are sooo unattractive!

10 working days??? i stil have 25 working days :( xx


----------



## mrsholmes

hopefully the 25 will go quick:hugs: Ive taken annual leave some days. tbh if the spd carrys on ill have to take sick

Im not conviced the disposable ones will even say on me!

oh isnt home till half 8 hes got football, but im making tea now im starved!!!

btw I had 5 cotton pairs from asda for £2.50


----------



## mrsholmes

ill put a bump pic on later too!

forgot to say, maybe u should mention the itching to the mw, excessice itching as something to do with the liver x


----------



## Jkelmum

Itching needs mentioning ....yes i am on 4 wk countdown !! How come i always want it when i cant xx


----------



## mrsholmes

its like everything tho! u want what u cant have!

are u allowed to have any sexual activitiy at all?!!........cos if not that would be hard!


----------



## Jkelmum

Nope cos the O can bring on contractions ....I can make him happy though :blush:


----------



## mrsholmes

:rofl: he'll have alot of repaying to do!!!

OMG is that the case for everyone............. ??? will it help bring on labour?


----------



## mrsholmes

just realised ive got one box to go:happydance:

also before my s marks get worse im having a bump pic done next week!!! its a present from my close gfs:happydance::happydance:


----------



## ClaireyF

cath big O brings on my BH lol

hope you have fun at your photo shoot! 

Serina, your dh certainly does have a lot of making up to do!! x


----------



## tricky nicky

i slapped a get sexy ban on my oh it just didnt feel right
will prob take about 6 pr knicks with me and yes the nightie description is just like mine will be!!!!!:rofl:
would love a bump photo shoot, will pop my latest pic up today if i get chance


----------



## mrsholmes

its a £105 for 2 sitting a bump one and one with a newborn baby, plus u get several diff sized pics!

I havent had bh yet *touch wood*


----------



## Jkelmum

Cath it will only bring labour on when ur body is ready and as mine as been ready for 5 wks thats why i am banned cant wait for 4 wks 12th may i stop my pills and baby is allowed to come tho i want her to wait 6 !


----------



## bugalugs

Morning everyone:)

Hope you all had a lovely Easter :)

I've been busy gardening & had 4 meals out this month already! :happydance:
We're making the most of having time alone before LO comes:hugs:

I'm just off for a catch up x


----------



## ClaireyF

hiya hayley! thats more meals out in a month than i have out in a year lol. Good to see you back again :D

whats everyone else upto today?

i was helping DH strip wallpaper last night in the nursery and now i'm so achy...(don't worry, i wasn't climbing on any ladders or anything!) hoping to have the nursery completely finished by sunday but i can't see that happening...still got half the wallpaper to strip and i don't have too much energy xx


----------



## Baci

Morning everyone.

So tired this morning! Just a quick hello as it's playgroup day today. Not sure about going as it's school holidays and there will be a lot of older kids there, but I'll give it a try!

Be back later!

Carol xx


----------



## mrsholmes

morning!

im back in work so its quick from me!

Claire- mine still isnt finished- tbh oh got loads to do before the baby arrives he really needs to get his arse in gear

carol- isnt your oh a liverpool supporter? bet he was going mad last night!

hayley- lucky u! I love going out for meals, hate chains resturants tho!

xx


----------



## Baci

mrsholmes said:


> carol- isnt your oh a liverpool supporter? bet he was going mad last night!

Yeah, Cath, he is - he was shouting at the tv last night!


----------



## bugalugs

Sounds like you're all busy:)and bumps are cooking nicely:)

We don't normally go out for so many meals lol, went out for OH b'day then had a works meal in a little local taverna, you'd all love it:)
Had TGI's when we went to IKEA, then last night we went for a pizza at an Italian that OH won off the radio! :happydance:

I have made an effort though to stop eating so much junk as I have put on alot of weight, the other night someone said to me "I don't ever want kids cos I don't want to end up fat!" then turned to my 'friend' and said "you've done ok though haven't you!"

I felt so awful I just wanted to burst into tears.

My 'friend' always comments that she's thinner now than before she was pregnant.

Never mind that she's under 5' & was a size 14 before. She had really bad MS so never ate anything at all while she was pregnant.

Oh sorry girls, never meant to go on, just seem to have a few people at the moment commenting on my size:(


----------



## Jkelmum

Hayley u cant win either way trust me ive lost 2lb this wk and my mum is telling me i am not feeding baby enough ....I have toast about 7 then cerial about 10 then lunch at 1 tea at 5 and some crisps or crap on a night ...what else can i do its not my fault iam loosing weight :( BUT as a size 20 b4 i got pregnant i am sure there is enough fat on me for baby anyway xxx


----------



## ClaireyF

Hayley don't worry about any weight you have or haven't put on! your baby is going to be healthy and thats all that matters! your 'friend' sounds like a right pain in the arse! In first tri and part of 2nd tri i lost 6lbs but i have certainly put all that back on and more :blush: i think we should enjoy being able to eat what we want (within reason) and worry later on...i just keep thinking that because Josh is going to be a June baby then i have all summer to spend outside and going for walks with him and our dog. xx


----------



## tink

:hugs: morning girls!Hope you had a good easter! x
Hey! dont worry about your weight girls,theres nothing you can do about how much you do or dont put on x
I think my baby may have dropped down or changed position cos i can feel his feet (ithink)in the centre of my ribs rather than to the side now!
30 weeks today :happydance:
Not long now girls!cant wait to see pics of our new babies x
Glad to see the HIP grant does exist!we will prob get ours beginning of june?


----------



## ClaireyF

congratulations on 30w :D :happydance:

God knows when we will get our HIP grant...mines been lost in the post (even sent it recorded delivery), got to wait to see the mw next week and see if she will give me a new form. hope you manage to get your payment before June! x


----------



## mrsholmes

what a cow Hayley!!!!

Im massive, nothing fits me ive put on nearly 3 stone in a year, but LO will be worth it and ill lose it afterwards bf and walking.
I plan to wear my maternity thro the summer!

i still havent had my grant form!

I went to TGI's a couple of weeks ago, I thought it was one of the worse meals id ever had!

nice to see u tink x


----------



## Rosella

Hey Ladies, hope all well!
Claire - thanks for the good luck wishes yesterday - was a bit frantic so didn't get on here. basically I was measured and they said I am on the small side so have been referred for a growth scan next Tues. Am actually pleased to have another scan!!! Just hope it goes well and everything is alright!


----------



## Baci

Back from playgroup - am shattered! Violet enjoyed it though so hopefully she'll have a nap after she's had her lunch!

Please try and not worry about your weight. I havent even got on the scales since getting pregnant! I will try and do the same as Cath and take bubs and Violet for nice long walks over the park once I feel up to it.


----------



## ClaireyF

Gail, i'd definitely be looking forwrd to having another scan!! if they thought it was a problem then you would have had the scan there and then :D 

My energy is completely zapped now...i could just put my head on my desk and fall asleep :sleep:


----------



## mrsholmes

hi Gail,

there seems to common , theres a few girls on here, and Jue mentioned it on fb. Bet u cant wait for ur scan tho!!

its taken me an hour to eat my luch bloody phone keeps ringing!!!!

I measure around my bump and its 45'!!!!


----------



## mrsholmes

eat chocolate claire!! that will help!


----------



## tricky nicky

helloooo from a very windy oldham
bugger what people say about your weight, there are too many pressures in life without extra hassle like that!!!!!
had a very busy day,done some nvq, put some pics up, cleaned and done some washing!!!!!so having a rest this afternoon
see you all later tonight
x


----------



## mrsholmes

ive had eaten a creme egg lush!!

im going to do my nvq tonight RAH! i HATE IT!! I stilldont know what im doing 6 months in!


----------



## Jkelmum

I am having growth scans every 4 wks next one is 28th my hips are killin me i have loads of nesting to be done but no energy i can see what needs doing but doin it is another thing its taken me all morning to clean bathroom and downstairs loo ...gunna do living room in bit just havin a rest first ...I should be resting yet i am bk at work monday as my maternity lady as left my boss in the sh&t and if i dont work they cant do the school run ...although i am just sittin in car as driver is gunna do the escort part i just hav to be there by law told my boss two wks max


----------



## bugalugs

Thanks ladies for your support & encouragement:hugs:

I think it's just got to me. I was a size 10 on my wedding day & now I'm a 14/16, I've put on 3st so far but it's down to me stuffing my face so can't blame any one lol.

It's only cos every one (apart from my OH, cousin & Auntie) has said how big I am it gets upsetting:( Especially my 'friend' who always mentions how she's got her figure back already. 

Oh well! I musn't let them get to me eh:hugs:moan moan moan lol.

Ooh that's a shame Cath about TGI's, we both had a burger for lunch & it was really good! Maybe they are different in some places?


----------



## mrsholmes

bugalugs said:


> Thanks ladies for your support & encouragement:hugs:
> 
> I think it's just got to me. I was a size 10 on my wedding day & now I'm a 14/16, I've put on 3st so far but it's down to me stuffing my face so can't blame any one lol.

Lucky u, I just bought size 20/22 nighty and dressing gown:blush::rofl::rofl: bring on the food!!!


----------



## mrsholmes

and anyway! being thin does not make u happy!! people think its the be all and end all and its not!

I had nachos in tgis and my friend had burger, probably just fussy! lol the only chain I like is nandos


----------



## ClaireyF

what about mcdonalds?? lol 

i wish i had been a size 10 at some point!! i'm happy with being size 14, i don't want to be skinny and worry constantly about what i can't eat. i'm happy with the shape i am and hopefully DH is too...don't know if that all makes sense or if i'm just babbling on!! :rofl: xx


----------



## Baci

Hallo again!

Well I was right, Violet had her lunch and promptly fell asleep so I managed to have a much needed nap. :happydance:

Oooh, I could so eat a McDonalds right now, I havent had one in ages. Such a shame about not having McFlurries either boo hiss. Hmm, wonder if I can get DH to come home with a slight detour....

I'm planning on joining slimming world once I've recovered from the csection. I had joined it last year and only managed 2 classes before I found out I was pregnant and the MS kicked in :dohh:


----------



## Jkelmum

:( i want mcdonalds


----------



## ClaireyF

sorry i mentioned it :hugs: i wish we would win the £300k house from there!! xx


----------



## Jkelmum

The buses are 1 a hr and would cost 1 pounds return for us all i cant really justify feeding my kids crap at that cost :rofl: But anyhow they havin waffles and egg with beans they happ with that i am gunna cook beef stoganoff with rice while kids eat theres


----------



## Baci

I doubt I'll end up having McD's either. It would be cold by the time DH brought it home!

Just had an internet shop delivered so I think it's a salad tonight for me.

I'll just have to make up for it later with an easter egg :rofl:


----------



## bugalugs

Claire a size 10 for me is about right, I'm not tall, only just 5'6. Some clothes I'm now a 14 like moda, some, like h&m mamma, I'm in 16's or 'L'.

I wasn't too concerned before MW said even eating fruit "is still calories" !!! & what some folk have said.

I have struggled finding mat clothes though & have resorted to ebay second hand stuff, I've managed to get a few nice bits, and my sister has sent me a couple of things over:)

I'm doing slimming world too when baby is here:) 

Anyway I will stop going on about it now, promise.


----------



## Jkelmum

bugalugs said:


> Claire a size 10 for me is about right, I'm not tall, only just 5'6. Some clothes I'm now a 14 like moda, some, like h&m mamma, I'm in 16's or 'L'.
> 
> I wasn't too concerned before MW said even eating fruit "is still calories" !!! & what some folk have said.
> 
> I have struggled finding mat clothes though & have resorted to ebay second hand stuff, I've managed to get a few nice bits, and my sister has sent me a couple of things over:)
> 
> I'm doing slimming world too when baby is here:)
> 
> Anyway I will stop going on about it now, promise.

:cry: does that mean at 4ft 11 i should be size 0 :( Guess mega diet is in need even if its hard cos of damn steroids makin me fat


----------



## bugalugs

no not at all Serina! I just guess what I was trying to say was that I was comfortable at a size 10, it's only because a few people have said that I am fat it has upset me.


----------



## mrsholmes

the thought of macd's turns me!

ive found next maternity the best im just about to order summer stuff, they have long linen trousers for £20!!

I can do slimming world cos I can eat loads, and a tin of beans is over 400 cals and they are in all u can eat section! weight watchers for me!


----------



## bugalugs

Next stuff is so lovely:) I'm not sure what size I would be. The next store over here doesn't stock mat clothes.
I'll have enough bits & bobs to see me through the summer here now I've won a few bits off ebay:)
It gets so hot I'll be living in my shorts! lol.


----------



## mrsholmes

it does stock in any stores just online. im buying size16!


----------



## bugalugs

ah right I didn't know that. Happy shopping!


----------



## tricky nicky

there is a big mat section in the next in manchester but they never have my leg length in:( (short!!!)lol
i was doing weightwatchers and had lost 16pounds when i found out iwas 3 months pregnant!!!lol
will be straight back at it when alfie arrives,dont want to be thin just a healthy size 12:)


----------



## Jkelmum

I dream of being a 16 ....how sad ....when i had katie i was 12 and thought i was fat


----------



## ClaireyF

theres a mat section in our next, but they don't do my leg length either...

Serina, size is just a number :hugs: xxx


----------



## bugalugs

Morning:)

I feel a bit awful as I feel like I've started a huge debate about what's fat & what isn't (just me being paranoid I hope).

I don't want to be 'thin' and I never will be, I've quite a chunky frame even when I am in size 10. I think people should be able to be what ever size makes them comfortable & happy without getting comments they are 'fat' especially when they are preggers!

I only mentioned all about it because of the couple of rude comments I've been getting has resulted in me crying my eyes out about it:(

My hubs says I'm beautiful & I know how lucky I am to have a healthy LO cooking away:) & I should just ignore these people.

I just wish some of the people who are supposed to be friends wouldn't be so horrid. My sister says she is getting the same thing happening to her.

Anyway, I don't want to start the day off on a downer! You'll all end up booting me out of here!

Hope you are all ok x


----------



## LM2104

Hi everyone, havent been on in AGES just trying to catch up a little bit and check how everyone is!

Serina I hope LO stays in as long as poss!!

I had BH for the 1st time at the weekend was petrified at 1st then realised it wasnt the real thing and they passed quite nicely!

Has everyone had/having antenatal classes? I cant have any even though I'm petrified and baby is 1st as my mw is useless and all the places have gone as there is only 1 set of classes before baby is born!

I've had to have blood tests for pre-eclampsia too as I've been getting migranes and with the last one my tongue went numb and I couldnt talk properly!!

Anyway enough about me, I'm going back to washing all our baby clothes. Hope everyone is doing ok!!


----------



## Jkelmum

Hayley you havent started a debate i was trying to make u feel better by telling u my size :hugs:


----------



## ClaireyF

:hugs: to you all!! size varies depending on which shops you go in aswell, some shops make you feel better by being more generous with sizes whilst others are just out to make us feel bad, i'm sure!!

Hope everyone is ok, it very nearly friday, so very nearly the weekend, this week has gone so slow, i'm looking forward to having a lie in on Sat although i bet i can't sleep :( xx


----------



## Rosella

Hey everyone! 

Claire and Cath - thanks for comforting words re small baby! - I am looking fwd to the scan :D. It seems to be in the family in any case - my mom and my aunt had 'small' babies and we all seemed to have turned out OK. So not too worried. 
Time is flying isn't it?! 
Btw - is anyone doing any preggo yoga or pilates classes? My antenatal class mw (who i think is brilliant!) - has recommended them...


----------



## ClaireyF

i'm not doing yoga or pilates...i think Cath has been to a class though...but i could have dreamt that one up!

hows work going now Gail? is it still chaos? xx


----------



## tink

morning girls :hugs:
couple of bump pics :rofl:
This little boy is gonna be a guzzler!He's got hiccups again!
 



Attached Files:







30 week (Small).jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 1









30 weeks (Small).jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ClaireyF

bumps is looking great!! definitely got shape to it! i am going to to do a bump shot on Sat at 33w, i feel huge now :happydance: xx


----------



## bugalugs

Fab bump pics Tink :) cooking nicely! lol.


----------



## mrsholmes

:rofl: u didnt dream it! yes I go to pg yoga on a wednesday I love it! it helps you with breathing during labour etc. I can sleep either when im off work, and cant get up when im in work!:hissy:

Hayley- :hugs:I think we all worry about our weight, and it gives us something else to talk about other than sheds:rofl:

Lovely bump tink!

hiya Leanne nice to see you! are u on fb we have a group on there now too!

are u ok this morning serina?!:hugs:

u girls cracked me up of fb yesterday tamping must be a welsh thing...........i got so stressed yesterday in work and into a arguement with social services BH started!! I shit myself!!

Btw next online to extra long length in maternity claire:happydance: 34' I think cant remember what length u are tho!

im off to visit someone in hospital now for work pop back on lunch time x


----------



## Rosella

Great bump Tink!! :D
Might post one up myself shortly - from about 3 days ago...

Yeh- has been chaos this week as had planning app to get in - got it off yesterday...have another deadline tomorrow - better get on...It is a bit of a bore all these deadlines. 

How are you doing Claire? - hope you boss is behaving! :hugs:


----------



## ClaireyF

Gail, we need to see this bump piccie!! hope your not pushing yourself too hard at work :hugs: I'm fine, just so uncomfy sitting down xx

Cath, extra long mat aren't long enough, i need the 36'' length. i have just got some maternity trousers off ebay that i am going to roll up an the bottom and use as 3/4length trousers, makes a change from jeans and yoga pants anyway :D have fun at hospital!

xx


----------



## bugalugs

:happydance:

My sister's friend had her baby boy this morning at 6am ish, 7lb 12oz baby William:)

My sister, who is 21wks tomorrow stayed with her from start to finish! It's freaked her out! very brave I think lol.


----------



## Rosella

hmm, well thought i'd upload the pic while i wait for something to print. i think it does look a bit small compared to everyone else. Hope all OK!!!

Your sis is very brave!!! :)
 



Attached Files:







29plus6 bump_small.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ClaireyF

awww how exciting!! was it an easy birth? your sister was very brave staying the whole time! xx


----------



## ClaireyF

Gail that bump is not small!! it looks about the same size as mine and im nearly 33w! its so gorgeous!! xx


----------



## ClaireyF

Gail, i just been looking again at my bump pic in the third tri pics and your bump looks bigger than mine that was taken at 30w5d (its on page 606, post #6054) xx


----------



## Rosella

Hi Claire - i checked out your 30+5 bump and i reckon you're right - or certainly that we're a similar size...:)
Do you feel like you've grown much since then?


----------



## ClaireyF

i feel massive now :happydance: even DH says he thinks i'm growing by the day!! although looking at pics on the bumps section i still don't think i look as big as the other girls. i have had a sudden growth spurt and everything is solid now :D can't wait to find out what i'm measuring next thursday at the mw! you will probably start gorwing quickly in the next couple of weeks, have my first strecth mark now, although its only about 1cm long so far and not too far from my belly button xx


----------



## bugalugs

You look fantastic Gail :) 

The birth was very quick Claire, she started getting contractions at 2.30am & bubs was born at 6ish, that's quick eh!!
There were a few complications but they are both doing well now, she had not had an easy pregnancy though.

I measured 30cm today, 2 more than last week!!!! :)


----------



## Rosella

have you posted a recent piccie Claire? Would love to see how the bump's coming on :D
Sounds like this last bit is mainly putting on weight - I already feel so heavy as well - so can't imagine how it's going to feel at 38-40 weeks! eek!

Congrats on your measurements Hayley! That was a v quick labour!!


----------



## mrsholmes

lovely bump gail, it doesnt look small to me either. 

I feel like shes going to drop out today but when I sit she feel like shes pressing on my lungs! anf my spd is playing up big time!!

just had a lush dinner! ham and cheese rolls, macoys, chunchie and a bottle of coke! about a million cals but it was well worth it!


----------



## Jkelmum

Doesnt look small but bumps come in all shapes and sizes a small bump doesnt mean small baby the same as a big bump doesnt mean big baby xxx


----------



## Baci

Just a quick hello from me.

Not having the best of days as those on FB know! Shower burst and there is water everywhere, bedroom soaked as well as downstairs loo and dining room. Hoping DH will come home early from work tonight as I'm stressed as anything.

Will probably be on FB more today as I can access that from my phone.

Hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## ClaireyF

Gail, i am going to do a bump pic on Sat or might do one tonight if i get chance.

Cath, sounds like a tasty lunch, i just had tuna butty, prawn cocktail crisps and ribena and i'm stuffed!! i'm having a feeling full day today which is v good and makes a change!!

Hayley, great news on your measurements :D when do you next see mw/consultant?

Serina, have you done a bump pic lately? xx


----------



## ClaireyF

Carol, have you rung your landlord to get it all sorted? xx


----------



## Baci

ClaireyF said:


> Carol, have you rung your landlord to get it all sorted? xx

Yeah, have rung the landlord and they've been round to have a look at the damage and taken some photos for insurance purposes. 

Now I just have a load of water to clear up :cry:


----------



## Jkelmum

:hugs: Carol thats awful xxx


----------



## Baci

I was running around from room to room like a maniac this morning, especially as I couldnt turn the water off. (Well - I was turning it off but it wasnt working!) Did think about calling the fire brigade at one point as water was streaming through the light fittings.

DH was at work and told me to go and sit down - I think he was worried I might end up in labour!


----------



## Jkelmum

Ive not done a bump pic since 22 wks


----------



## mrsholmes

:hugs: carol! its terrible, try and not get stressed tho!


----------



## Jkelmum

https://i496.photobucket.com/albums/rr323/serina2008tags/Bumpat10wks5days-1.jpg
10 wks 5 days
https://i496.photobucket.com/albums/rr323/serina2008tags/Photo-0296.jpg
22 wks
https://i496.photobucket.com/albums/rr323/serina2008tags/Photo-0003.jpg
https://i496.photobucket.com/albums/rr323/serina2008tags/Photo-0002.jpg
30 wks 5 days


----------



## Jkelmum

I cant see no difference maybe cos i was a fat cow b4 i wouldnt blame him if he stays away look at the state


----------



## ClaireyF

bump is looking good serina!!! xx


----------



## ClaireyF

serina27 said:


> I cant see no difference maybe cos i was a fat cow b4 i wouldnt blame him if he stays away look at the state

stop putting your self down!!!! xx


----------



## Jkelmum

There isnt much difference between now and 10 wks but i dont care as long as baby is growing well ...cambridge diet here i come soon as bubba is out


----------



## bugalugs

Serina you look fantastic:) Your hair really suits you that length & bump is fab:)

Carol it sounds a nightmare what has happened! Take it steady though:hugs:

I had home made carrot & corriander soup, made by OH, lush:) and some fruit for afters, very healthy lol. 

My next MW appt is 28th April :)

We have our first parent craft 'lesson' (lol) on 21st April :happydance: can't wait:)


----------



## ClaireyF

Serina, what is the cambridge diet?? i've never heard of that one! x

Hayley, not long until you first lesson...what do they teach you? xx


----------



## Jkelmum

https://www.cambridge-diet.com/


----------



## mrsholmes

I agree with claire stop putting yourself down:hugs:, u have lovely children and hubby and I bet he would prefer u being happy than starving yourself on low cal diet! it sounds like slim fast a bit! (I fainted on slim fast before) !

I will prob do weight watchers if it doesnt come off with bf, I took diet pills for my wedding they were amazing but I was really moody on them, james didnt like it at all


----------



## bugalugs

ClaireyF said:


> Hayley, not long until you first lesson...what do they teach you? xx

No idea :rofl: it'll be anti natal stuff I expect :)


----------



## bugalugs

My aunt did the Cambridge diet, it made her really ill she had to stop. I couldn't do that diet as I like eating too much!:rofl:

I did Slimming World and lost 2st 7lb for my wedding, I'll go back on that when bubs arrives, although I know you can do Slimming World while you are pregnant too! But I haven't :rofl:


----------



## Chick21

Hey....how is every1 feeling? xx


----------



## tricky nicky

me at 30 weeks!!!
 



Attached Files:







DSC02032.jpg
File size: 82.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Chick21

looking good hunny!! im 30 weeks 2day :happydance:


----------



## bugalugs

Looking fab Nicky:) great bump pic, cooking nicely! lol.

Hiya Chick21:) I'm feeling not too bad thanks:) Bump is coming along nicely healthy & happy! How are you?

Morning all xx


----------



## Baci

Morning everyone.

Had an awful nights sleep. Bedroom still too wet to sleep in so slept on the futon in the spare room. I was so uncomfortable! 

On the bright side, Violet only woke up once in the night!

Hope you all have a good day!


----------



## mrsholmes

hey chick! im cath!

lovely bump nicky! also very clean kitchen!!!! not like mine:rofl:

Carol, we have a futon they are not the most comfty things!:hugs:

Hayley I cant imagine doing S world during pg:rofl:

Im off sick today spd is really bad it hurts just to sit:cry:


----------



## ClaireyF

hi all, Carol, i sympathise with you about the futon!! i rented a studio apartment for 6months and i had to sleep on one of those - so so awful!! good news about violet though!

Nicky, i agree with Cath, lovely tidy kitchen and cute bump thats cooking!

Hi Chick, i'm fine, just uncomfy under my ribs now

Cath, :hugs: i don't know what you can do to ease your SPD, has all your tidying set it off badly again?

Thank god its friday!! xx


----------



## mrsholmes

I think it was a combination of being out sat and sunday, tidying spare room on tuesday and yesterday I was out and about with work. Im not moving today from bed! Im off anyway till next thursday when Im in college, then next friday I have a meeting all day ( I have to go) but if its still bed when Im due to go back the following week im going off till my mat leave, fingers crossed it wont come to that. My friend has a cousin who has it and she worked all the way through didnt rest and its got so bad they have booked her in for a c section 3 weeks early!

do u finish early on a friday claire?

whats everyone up today, the weekend?


----------



## Baci

Hi Cath, hope the spd eases off for you soon. Take it easy today!

I'm also glad it's Friday Claire, at least DH will be about tomorrow to try and help me clear up the aftermath of the flooding.

Am a bit depressed about it really. We spent time over Easter tidying up and only had to start sorting out bub's room this weekend. Now the house looks like Taz has whirled through it :cry:

As for that <insert expletive here> futon...it's only a phone call away from being collected by the local charity shop! :rofl:

Not doing much today, waiting for a phonecall from the plumber to come and repair the shower. I hope they come today.

Oh, and lovely bump Nicky!


----------



## Rosella

Lovely bumps Serina and Nicky! :)

Carol - SO sorry to hear about the flood! Miserable! :( Sleeping on a futon only adds insult to injury.:hugs: I used to have one about 10 years ago...I feel your pain...I ended up putting two mattresses on it.

Cath - sorry your spd is bad chick - make sure you rest up. :hugs:

Have a load of work today so am going to have to disappear for a bit...but was wondering - does anyone have a particular sling recommendation???

Claire (you'll laugh) - I read what you had for lunch yesterday and then decided I was completely craving a tuna mayo sandwich and prawn cocktail crisps!!!!!:rofl:


----------



## ClaireyF

:rofl: sorry gail!! i'll not mention my lunch today...although i will probably have the same again coz its only £1.89 for the sandwich, crisps and bottle of ribena from superdrug :D

Cath, i only get to finish early on friday if my boss lets me go early, otherwise i'm here til 5. theres normally 4 of us in the 'back' office part but i'm the only one in today so i'm hoping that my 2bosses will let me go early.

Carol, its so annoying that you spent time getting everything sorted just to have it all ruined again :( hope the plumber comes today

Think i'm still going to be stripping the wallpaper in the nursery! its soooo hard to get off and its bringing bits of plaster too...Paul is going to have to smooth the walls over before we can paper again :( 

xx


----------



## tricky nicky

oh thats horrid about the leak!!i lived in a flat that had leaks all the time its crap!
my sister had spd and had to stop work a little early cos of the pain, enjoy your rest
not got much planned for the weekend my fellas off work till monday night so will spend some time with him,his brother and family are visiting so will see them and im having my 10year old nephew tonight as we usually do on a friday so will be on xbox and takeaway tea!!!!
x


----------



## mrsholmes

carol- I cant imagine! I suppose at least its happened now and not when u just had the LO

I have the close baby carrier https://www.treehuggermums.co.uk/shop/catalog/Close-Baby-Carrier-p-245.html it seemed to have the best reviews on here, I also have a tommy one which is more than a carrier than a sling https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Prod...uipment|12109131/Trail/searchtext>CARRIER.htm

you can bf in the close baby carrier


----------



## mrsholmes

I seen a advert for thatprob claire, think its polyfill smooth over stuff! oh is going to be painting the dining room floor the weekend weather he likes it or not:rofl:


----------



## ClaireyF

yeah its the polyfill smooth over stuff but can be quite pricey so think he will just use normal plaster :D :rofl: does your DH know hes painting the floor yet?? x


----------



## Baci

Thanks everyone.

The way I was running around yesterday I thought I might end up having the baby early! I just hope we can get it all fixed in the next couple of weeks. If the landlords want to redecorate they are going to have to do it soon!

I have an ergo baby carrier, but that close one looks good!


----------



## mrsholmes

yes but hes trying to get out of it!!!!!!! 


im trying to do my nvq- I have NO moivation


----------



## ClaireyF

no motivation but a huge distraction of BnB and FB :D i can imagine what would win if it was me!

Carol, if the landlords redecorate will you have a say in the colour scheme?

xx


----------



## Baci

I doubt it very much Claire. The whole place has magnolia walls so I'd imagine they'd just be doing the same again...


----------



## mrsholmes

I rented a flat in cheltenham for a year and ALL the walls were bright yellow, and we wasnt allowed to change them!

I had to turn the tv off cos it was really distracting me! I also have cleaning etc to do but thats not going to happen!


----------



## Baci

Put your feet up Cath!


----------



## ClaireyF

i second that! Cath you need to rest!! no point pushing yourself to do things and making yourself worse!! xx


----------



## mrsholmes

I am but I have a feeling my mother willl call and start tidying! 

has anyone got any recommendations on cameras and camcorders?!

hope serina and oh are ok?!


----------



## ClaireyF

we got a kodak camera, https://www.currys.co.uk/martprd/st...null&sm=null&tm=null&sku=005578&category_oid= VERY easy to use and the pic quality is amazing!!! we got a 4MB card off ebay aswell to go in it and it hold over 1000 pics although we download them on to Pc normally the same day.

xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Well he is home so i guess thats sumat lol ...not really in a postin mood tday i kinda lurkin everywhere x


----------



## ClaireyF

Cath, let your mother come and tidy...you nee dto take it easy!

I have been wondering about Serina too....x


----------



## mrsholmes

I like lurking sometimes as well,

glad hes home:hugs:

thats a really good price as well claire!


----------



## Jkelmum

Ive posted a longer update on facebook kinda like it there its private nobody peekin at us :rofl:


----------



## ClaireyF

it is a really good price Cath, it does have a filming option on it too, not sure how long you can record for though and the zoom is amazing! there's different options for how you want to take the pic eg, if something is 30cm away then theres a setting for that so it focuses better and then it has beach modes so theres no glare off the sand, landscape pics, we are really pleased with it! ony problem is that the pics are sooo clear that you can see every little blemish or spot :rofl: (must learn how to airbrush...)


----------



## mrsholmes

ill have a look now serina:hugs:

its out of stock gutted! I wanted it tomorrow:hissy:

its nearly lunch time!! do u go out for lunch claire?


----------



## ClaireyF

they stock it in Comet aswell, which is where we got ours from and i think argos too...

i go out for lunch and have a wander round Chester, although everyone pees me off at the moment because its school hols and its reslly busy. i go at 12.30 normally, i am sooo starving!!! x


----------



## mrsholmes

I try not to go out for lunch as I end up spending money lol! I work in the centre of swansea so theres loads of shops!

have you got aything left to get for Josh?


----------



## Rosella

Wow, that's a fantastic camera bargain!! Mine has much less in the way of mexapixels and cost quite a lot more! prob double. It was a few years ago though. It's a panasonic lumix. Has been very good though so would recommend it. 

Thanks for the baby carrier info Cath. It looks lovely and snuggly. Seems to have v good reviews. Was also considering the babybjorn active carrier cos it has extra back support...aargh! decisions, decisions! would like to have both i think!!


----------



## ClaireyF

i spend money too at lunch time :blush: i think i'll have more money once i finsh work!! we only have to order the nappies now which i want to do in the next couple of weeks coz they say you should give them atleast 10washes to get the absorbancy up before they are used. i'd like to get some tall drawers for his nursery in white but i can't find any anywhere...do you have any ideas??

Do you have anything left to get for Evelyn (have i spelt that right? and has James completely agreed now?) x


----------



## Rosella

Hmm, there are no shops where i work and it's really annoying because you can never buy anything at lunchtime!! good for the wallet though i suppose. x


----------



## mrsholmes

you can get a old style bjorn one on ebay for under a tenner, ive got two and if the LO likes it ill be getting a black close baby carrier as Im hoping to wear it all the time, rather than take a pram out. So they will get dirty. The close one has very good back support and theres girls on here carrying their one year old still. 

I had a sony one and its broke, its about 7 years old tho so we are gettin a new one for the new arrival!!


----------



## ClaireyF

i wish there was no shops here....xx


----------



## mrsholmes

we are spelling it Evlyn to make sure people dont call her EVE- Lyn if that makes sense! yes hes agreed:happydance::happydance: 

what nappies u getting and how much are they? 

Dont think so...............I need a few bits and bobs for the hospital but thats it i think. Ive prob forgotton something:dohh:

have u tried ikea?!


----------



## mrsholmes

ive saved loads of money since being pg cos ive stopped buying clothes and drinking:rofl:


----------



## ClaireyF

that makes sense! i know how you wanted it saying but couldn't remember how you were spellling it :dohh: we are getting the bambino mio birth to potty set and they are about £180-£190, just need to shop around and also depends if you get all the accessories to go with them like the soaking bin etc, we haven't decided where to get them from yet but there are deals to be had :D 

right i'm off for lunch now, my boss always finds things for me to do at 12.30 so i'm out the door before he comes out his office :rofl: xx

Ive tried Ikea, can't see anything on their website but it was being slow earlier so i will try again later x


----------



## bugalugs

hewoooo:hi:

phew it's getting quite warm here now, good job I've got my ebay bargain basement shorts on:rofl:

I've just come back from the shop, got shower gel & toothbrush for my hosp bag hehe. Oh and a big fat cake for afters tonight, that wasn't on my shopping list:rofl:

Well, I was walking into the shop & there was a mum & baby & little girl walking in the same time as me.

I stopped to let mum in first, her little girl, must have been about 3 or 4 had said "Hello!!!"

I presumed she was saying hello to me, so replied "Hello!":)

Now bear in mind girls, this little girl was so cute with the most beautiful blond ringlets, very angelic looking...... she replied.......

"NOT YOUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" with a scrunched up look of disgust on her face!

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Her poor mum went bright red!!!!!!!

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## bugalugs

Claire I've had furniture from these guys before & it's really nice stuff.

Worth a look anyway?

https://www.pinesolutions.co.uk/acatalog/white_tall_chest.html


----------



## mrsholmes

:rofl: children of that age are soooo cute!

have u got everything now hayley? lucky u being in the warm weather u can start getting a tan!

the bambino ones look lovely but its soooo expensive to start off and I worry in case I dnt get on with them

im off to have lunch too! shopping isnt coming till tom and I really want cheese salad sandwich but cant cos we only have silton!


----------



## Baci

Oh dear - Violet's only had an hours nap and has woken up in a FOUL mood. Talk about :hissy: and she wont go back to sleep either.

Claire, have you tried argos, I did a search for white drawers and got 115 results including these...

https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Prod...e|12107022/Trail/searchtext>WHITE+DRAWERS.htm

https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Prod...e|12107022/Trail/searchtext>WHITE+DRAWERS.htm

https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Prod...e|12107022/Trail/searchtext>WHITE+DRAWERS.htm

How about tesco direct?

https://direct.tesco.com/q/R.204-4560.aspx


----------



## bugalugs

erm I don't think I've much more to get Cath, maybe another nightie, got one on the way off ebay:) and some facial wipes, pack of tissues, ya know just bits n bobs really, dunno what to pack really:rofl:

ooooh I'm getting soooooo excited now, can't wait to meet LO!!! :)

I'm going out in the garden now, it's so lovely out!

Speak soon girls, have nice avo's xxxx


----------



## mrsholmes

oooh the tesco ones are lovely!

carol- it must be difficult trying to entertain a 2 yearold all day!


----------



## mrsholmes

lucky u! its horrible here!


----------



## ClaireyF

have nice afternoon Hayley!! that link that you posted was really good! the drawers are exactly what i want but are a bit too pricey :( Loving the little angelic girl!!!

Carol, i will have a proper look on argos now :D

I really can't wait to meet my little boy, i get so excited and 7w still seems like such a long way away!!!xx


----------



## mrsholmes

i cant wait either!

anyone worried about thing like the birth or after the LO is born?


----------



## Jkelmum

Hi all just popping in to say bye going away in 30 mins :happydance: taking kids to cleethorpes and pleasure island x


----------



## mrsholmes

I hope u all enjoy xxx


----------



## ClaireyF

have fun serina!!!

i'm not worried about it Cath, tbh i'm looking forward to it! can't wait to go into labour and know that my LO would be with us very soon, i suppose the only thing i worry about is because both DH and I were born by C-sect, at first this scared me to death but now i don't seem as bothered by the idea if it was to happen that way IYKWIM...


----------



## Baci

Have a great time Serina!

As I'm getting bigger I'm finding it harder and harder to keep Violet entertained at the moment. Especially as I'm just so tired and uncomfortable all the time. Gutted she had a short nap as means I did too and I had such a bad night!

I guess I'm not worried about the birth so much as I've had a csection before so know what the recovery will be like. Not happy about being apart from Violet though (havent been before). I guess I'm a bit worried about any complications from having a section...

Main worry I have is how I'm going to cope with 2!


----------



## mrsholmes

have u never left her b4 carol?

Im a bit worried about a c-section dont fancy being awake for it!


----------



## ClaireyF

i dont fancy being able to hear what is going on, i want DH to be with me but he'd be absolutely uselss if i had to have a c-sect...he'd be passed out on the floor :rof: xx


----------



## mrsholmes

lol same here, if I do have one I do want to be awake, cos oof bf, I dont know if james will cope if I do tho!!

im going to the birth centre now that way I wont have to spend a night on my own

just order some lush stuff from next!!


----------



## Baci

Nope, never left her overnight and I'll be staying in hospital for at least 2 nights...

I was completely worried about being able to feel something during the csection but didnt feel anything apart from some rummaging. I didnt give much thought about being awake really as it was an emergency csection and I'd been in labour quite some time so just wanted Violet out safe ASAP.

I'm not looking forward to having the epidural again, but it doesnt take long.

Claire, I just made sure DH was by my head for the whole thing. They put a screen up so if DH was close to you he wouldnt see anything either (unless he wanted to look!)

I dont remember hearing much either - apart from when Violet cried!


----------



## ClaireyF

ooo what have you ordered now? xxx

Carol, i'm sure you'll cope fine with 2 LOs xx


----------



## ClaireyF

so long as you can't hear them cutting you open then thats fine!! i'd still rather have a 'normal' birth though. i was reading my pregnancy book this morning and it says that if the baby was born now then he would have almost 100% chance of survival...how reassuring is that!! i keep selfishly wanting him to come at 38w coz thats only 5w away and he'd be full term too :D


----------



## mrsholmes

going to keep one bag,

https://www.next.co.uk/shopping/women/maternityandbaby/79/

the white trousers and top with yellow cardi for leaving hospital:blush:

https://www.next.co.uk/shopping/women/maternityandbaby/3

https://www.next.co.uk/shopping/women/maternityandbaby/34/1

and a few other summer tops:happydance:


----------



## mrsholmes

I had to order a load of diff sizes and varies cos no doubt only one item will fit!!!

carol im a bit worried about leavin Evlyn as we have a wedding next June...........it is ages away lol


----------



## Baci

I certainly dont remember being cut open Claire! 

I'd have rather had a vaginal birth but unfortunately I didnt have much choice in the matter! I'd been in labour for a long time and also put on a drip to try and progress the labour. Turns out Violet's head was completely in the wrong position. :dohh:

The main reason I'm having an elective this time is that I'm scared the same thing will happen again and I really dont want that.

That's great news about the survival rate.

Just remembered I have a growth scan next week so I guess I'll find out roughly how much they think bubs weighs.


----------



## mrsholmes

ClaireyF said:


> i keep selfishly wanting him to come at 38w coz thats only 5w away and he'd be full term too :D

I think that too:rofl::blush: I have a feeling ill go early..............prob be totally wrong :rofl:


----------



## ClaireyF

glad im not the only one thats being selfish :rofl: 

Those things from next are lovely!! which bag is it that your getting? i like the flowery one :D and that night dress is gorgeous!

Carol, why are you hving a growth scan? is it normal down there or did you get some funny measurements at some point. id love a growth scan.

x


----------



## mrsholmes

id love another scan too!!!

Has any one tried measuring their own belly?!

Not sure ive ordered all 3 just to see, but ill prob have the black flower one it will go with more thing, I dont want to be carrying a bag and a changing bag esp if I only have the sling. Ive also got navy and white version of the nighty they are nursing ones too!!


----------



## Baci

Bubs as been measuring a week and a half bigger at my scans so they've jsut booked me a growth scan because of that I think.

Not sure if it's something to do with the csection too... I dont want to be going into labour before the op!


----------



## ClaireyF

do you have a date for you c-sect yet carol?

Cath, my changing bag came with the pram and attaches to that, i dont wantto be faffing around with a handbag aswell, just another thing to put down and forget!! xx


----------



## Baci

Not yet, apparently i'll get booked in at my next consultant appointment on 13 May.


----------



## tricky nicky

ive got the top with the yellow cardi from next its lovley on!!!
got my changing bag from home bargains its a black mamas and papas one and was only 8quid.
have a great time serina wish i was going away for a break!!!!


----------



## bugalugs

Morning!!! :D

I've started washing baby's clothes! Couldn't resist :happydance:

Hope your having a fab time Serina! :)

oooh I like the things you have bought Cath :happydance:x

yeah the stuff is a bit pricey eh Claire from pinesolutions, it's all good stuff though, happy chest hunting!!! lol x

I've got a 'skiphop' changing bag, I love it, it's got loads of pockets & clips onto my phil&ted so I don't have to carry it if I don't want to:)

ooooh I'm so excited! 30wks tomorrow! 10wk countdown starts for me now too!! :)

I'd like a growth scan too lol :) just getting measured with a tape is fine though lol xx


----------



## ClaireyF

morning hayley, have fun washing baby clothes! mine have all had one was but i'm going to give them another wash, maybe next weekend :D

its a beautiful day here but i am staying in and stripping wallpaper and filling holes in the plaster lol 

33w today :happydance: :happydance:

has anyone heard from Hunny? she hasn't been on for a while, unless i've missed her post or something??

xx


----------



## kittiekat

Morning all,

Been really busy again this week but have been lurking trying to keep up lol! I have a big deadline due in for a 10, 000 worded report :cry: so need to keep at it otherwise I will end up trying frantically to do it at the last minute :rofl: (not that it isn't the last minute already :muaha:).

I have finally started to buy items for Isabel!! I have gone with lollipop lanes rosie posy for the bedding etc, will complete the decorating of the nursery sometime soon (???????) and then can start to put everything together. I still need to choose carpet, drawers, wardrobe and cotbed.......... god so much to do :rofl:

I haven't even started with my hospital bag.........hummmm starting to feel very unprepared!!!!!

30 weeks today as well...........................................................:blush:


----------



## mrsholmes

morning!

I had a changing bag with my travel system too, but its a bit big and i feel lost without a handbag, so though id get two:rofl:

havent seen hunny for a while either, dont think shes been around on fb either??! whis got her number?................here we go again hunting for missing members:rofl:

my mothers washing Evlyn's clothes, end of this month!

nice to see u Kat! your report sounds like a mare, I had most of my hospital stuff in tesco/asda in one day, when u finishing work?

claire/ hayley u was up early! try and not over do it claire too!

Nicky is that top massive could I wear it after the baby? as ill still be bigger than normal?

Im off out for the day with my two friends and rachs baby (hes 8 wks now) got a massive list of things to get so if my spd does get worse and I go off perm ill have everything sorted...........and of course we are having lunch first!:happydance:

btw happy 30w tomorrow hayley! time is flying!:cloud9:


----------



## kittiekat

Thanks Cath,

Congrats on 30 weeks tomorrow too Hayley I know how you feel, finally hit the 10 week count down, have been very jealous watching all the others tickers going by...:muaha:

I am able to work from home at the moment cath, but just need to make a few trips into uni to complete last minute reports blush:) and lectures that I am timetabled for. Think my last official meeting is middle of may so thats when I will offically be finished but if I can get everything finished then I won't need to be working inbetween (if that makes sense?)

How is Jue anyone???? I still haven't been on facebook and added myself to the group :dohh: what was the name of the group again?

Oh yes, can't remember if I updated but my GTT results were fine but my iron levels were low so need to take iron tablets now (well once the docs finally get my prescription ready lol).

Really hoping everyone has a lovely day, the weather over here is lovely.....so maybe I could put off that report for another day and start painting the nursery.......really have a bad urge to get cracking on Isabels room (???? ermm maybe I am starting to nest :rofl:).


----------



## ClaireyF

Happy 30w Kittikat!!

Happy 30w for tomorrow Hayley!!

Happy 32w for tomorrow Cath!!

I think Serina is Hunnys text buddy, we will have to see if she's heard anything when she gets back from the seaside :D

I won't over do it Cath, DH is up in the nursery now stripping paper, i'm waiting for my friend to call by, she's got me the I love my bear cot canopy, she found it at a car boot sale in perfect condition so got it for me :D 

I agree, i got most of my hospital essentials at tesco & asda, really cheap aswell, much cheaper than mothercare and Toys r us!! 

i might bring my baby washing forward and do some today/tomorrow, the weather is beautiful so would love to hang it outside instead of using the tumble dryer. 

You take it easy Cath with all your shopping and enjoy your day out :D

xx


----------



## ClaireyF

Kittikat, if you have the energy to start the nursery then i say go for it! i wish i could have started a few weeks ago when i wanted to, now i haven't got a great deal of energy. Whats your name on FB? can't remember if we're friends on there or not...you can add me Claire Flemington (manchester) the group is June 09 Bitching buddies lol. you need to be invited because its a private group, i'll invite you if you want or anyone else can because serina made us all admins! xx


----------



## Hunnyx10

big big sorrys ladies for not being on, been staying at my mums as i needed to rest up a bit with the low lying placenta 

feeling really tired and bubbs has been really hurting me too with all her kicks and now i think she may have turned back sideways :(

have diabetic clinic on monday to check my insulin as its going up continuously, and then the following monday i have my 2nd growth scan to check placenta again

wow im 31 weeks tomorrow and i only have 7 weeks or less left....hossy bag is all packed now

chat later as i am home now till monday when mum wants me to go back to hers to rest up again


----------



## kittiekat

Forget to say my profile pic is a picture of a little boy sat in a toy with a dummy in. He was one of the foster children we looked after.


----------



## ClaireyF

i will add you now hun :D

Hunny, glad to see your ok, we were getting worried about you :hugs: you go and rest! xx


----------



## bugalugs

:happydance::cloud9:

Claire happy 33wks!!:happydance:

Kat happy 30wks!!:happydance:

Cath happy 32wks for tomorrow!!:happydance:

Hunny happy 31wks for tomorrow! :happydance:Take it easy love:hugs:

My LO has got hickups again!!!!!!


----------



## Jkelmum

Hi all ....I am a crap txt buddy sorry :( ....Tink is also hunny txt buddy too :hugs:

shatterd 31 wks today :happydance:


----------



## Hunnyx10

its not your fault serina i should have texted one of yo...sorry


----------



## tink

:rofl: i spoke to you on msn the other night and you didnt mention goin to ya mums,glad to hear you ok,get as much rest as you need.i was gonna text you but you had come on here and beat me to it!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Hunnyx10

oops soz, we were so engrossed on talking about dd i forgot to mention it lol


----------



## tink

:rofl:lol no probs xxx
just dont forget to let us know if you go into labour!:rofl::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## CallieBert

I'm due on the 21st :D


----------



## Hunnyx10

lol i wont

hello calliebert and welcome


----------



## Hunnyx10

an update on tricky nicky...she had to go hospital yesterday for bad headaches dizziness and palpitations they thought it might be pre-eclampsia but was migraine..she still not good today

hope you feel better soon nicky


----------



## Jkelmum

Hunny lol I was just going to post this lol ....Hope u get better soon Nicky xxx


----------



## mrsholmes

take it easy xx


----------



## :D happy D:

hey girlies,

back from a week away in the peak district, was really enjoyable, we took the girls and had a nice relaxing time,

wow lots of catching up to do,

hope your feeling better soon nicky.

going for a rea of what i've missed, hope your all ok 

alex


----------



## ClaireyF

nicky hope your ok hun, thanks for the update Hunny (and serina :D) 

Hi Calliebert, i like the name you've chosen for your little boy!

Cath, what are you upto today? has your DH painted the floor yet? did you get everything from your shopping trip?

Serina, glad you had a nice night away!

I have just done a bump pic in 3rd tri, i think theres a slight difference, when i look at myself in the morror i feel i look huge but the camera seems to take some away from me :( never mind, atleast it looks like a baby bump now :happydance:

xx


----------



## tricky nicky

hello
im back in the land of the living!!!
had really bad headadches, palpitations and dizziness so had to go to antenatal ward(not mine,it was shut!!!!!!????!!!!)
the one i went to was lovley and the staff were great, they did a thorough set of tests and put me on monitor which alfie nearly booted off my belly!!!!!:)
everything was normal but they had the consultant come and chat with me, she said they get more people in when weather hot and said it was a migraine
i was worried about pre eclampsia and also my sister had a brain haemorage at 35weeks and again 2 weeks after birth.
they put my mind at ease.
the migraine lifted this morning and have been ok but still breathless today
nx


----------



## lilmomof3

hi mamas, im updating im doing good still dont got our new computer yet my brothers buying it so waiting on him should be before the 20th he says we share the computer and he wants to help me out , im realy sleepy today not sure why i slept good last night, i thought my doctor apt and ultra sound was on tuesday they called me friday i gusse its tommarow YIPPEE i get to see my lil one tommrow i havent seen him since i was 18 weeks its my growth scan so i hope hes gaining weight i know im not since i had that direaha for 2 weeks everything i ate came out the back end and i had that realy bad cough and cold for the whole time too im gunna tell them too thats why , they get upset and think i dont eat is why im not gaining weight i get so upset if they could only see how much food i eat i cant help my belly dont like me and i get sick from food, iv got a awful neck pain today and my spd realy bugging me . i hope everyone here is doing ok sorry i dont post as much this computer i use is realy terrible the screen blinks in and out and i can only read the writting i cant see any pics of anything there all blurry but least i can get on for now, i will update all of you tommrow after my apt my ultra sound is at 315 full bladder (im not looking forward to that ) and then my doctor apt right after that at 420pm so i should be back here around 530 and ill take pics of the ultra sound if they give me some good pics iv found out from expericance it depends on who is doing the ultra sound that how many picys i get if i get the nice lady she will load me up with pics but theres this older lady alot older who is realy stingy and dont like giving pics . any way ladies i wish you all the best and hope we are all doing ok ill chat tommrow


----------



## :D happy D:

morning !

nicky, glad your feeling a bit better, must have been awful,
glad the ward you went to was nice always helps put you at ease. why was yours shut ??

hope everyone else is ok !


----------



## ClaireyF

Hi nicky, good to see you back!! i bet it was scary!

what a lovely day it is here! hope its this nice on Thurs and Friday coz i'm off work :happydance: 

what is everyone up to today...its gone quite quiet in here now...xx


----------



## :D happy D:

i'm at work :blush:

really shouldn't be on here, but it's too quiet at work, not much to do or places to go !!!

i'm loving the weather too, it's meant to stay warm all week getting nicer towards the end, so looking good for you days off work !!!

alex


----------



## ClaireyF

What do you do at work? i'm at work too, really can't wait to finish now!! not long until 22nd May :D when are you finishing? x


----------



## Baci

Morning!

Not up to much this morning. STILL having to sleep on the futon. Am seriously not impressed. Feel really achey at the moment and have been getting lots of aches and pains at the top of my bump. Hoping bed will be back tonight or tomorrow night at the very latest as carpet is looking dry now.

32 weeks today, so 6 weeks til c-section! I wish I knew what date it was going to be now! Have my growth scan on Thursday and then MW on Friday. 

Glad you're OK Nicky!

I hope you feel better soon Helen! And that you get your computer soon too!

Hope everyone has a good day. Am hoping it gets a bit sunnier here this afternoon!


----------



## ClaireyF

wow only 6w for you now!! isn't that exciting!!! Happy 32w :D i don't know how your coping on the futon, i'm so uncomfy now in my own bed and ache. 

xx


----------



## Baci

Am panicking really! I dont have a bedroom, I have the contents of the bedroom everywhere and who knows when the decorators are going to be coming. 

Still need to either buy a cot mattress or the amby hammock otherwise bubs wont have anywhere to sleep!

I'm hardly sleeping on the futon, and it seemed like last night, every time i just dozed off, Violet woke up :dohh:


----------



## Jkelmum

:hugs: Carol hope u get some rest soon


----------



## ClaireyF

oh yes, i suppose its not too exciting until you are all prepared again. have you made your mind up about the hammock yet? last time you weren't 100% sure about it...x


----------



## Baci

Yeah, still not sure. That's why I havent bought a cot mattress yet as I dont know whether to get the hammock or not...

Talk about indecisive! 

I guess I better make my mind up soon!


----------



## mrsholmes

morning, ill catch up later..........


Ive wrecked my ovEN i put a plastic chopping board in it by accident rather than a pan of potatoes, seriously im cracking up!!


----------



## :D happy D:

ClaireyF said:


> What do you do at work? i'm at work too, really can't wait to finish now!! not long until 22nd May :D when are you finishing? x

i work for a newspaper in the sports department covering big matches / events, i really like my job, been doing it for about 5/6 years, never gets boring, only on days like today, i finish a week later on the 29th hopefully but if i feel it's all getting to much i'll fiunish the week earlier !!!! times flying by now, what do you do as your job ?? if you don't mind me asking ??


----------



## Jkelmum

mrsholmes said:


> morning, ill catch up later..........
> 
> 
> Ive wrecked my ovEN i put a plastic chopping board in it by accident rather than a pan of potatoes, seriously im cracking up!!

:hugs: Now can I :rofl: You know i have been a mardy cow tday stressin at everything but this made me chuckle ....sorry:blush: ....hope it asnt caused too much damage xxx


----------



## ClaireyF

Alex, your job sounds more exciting!! i work for financial advisers doing admin and research. i have been here nearly 2.5years and do enjoy it but really looking forward to finishing! 

Cath, damn pregnancy brain, is there no way you can sort your oven out? did you get a new washing machine or did you get your fixed?

Carol, would your baby sleep in the hammock until s/he is ready for a proper bed?

xx


----------



## Baci

Dont think so Claire, I think they are only for use up to 1 year and from the reviews I've read it's less than that (when baby moves about too much).

On the bright side, they seem to sell quite well on ebay...


----------



## :D happy D:

i've bought one for our lo, read quite a few mixed reviews but bought one in the end, dh said that if lo doesn't liek it then as you said they are going for quite a bit on ebay so we shall prob sell it. hope he can get on with it though,


----------



## tricky nicky

oh my i know i shouldnt laugh but what were you thinking of when you put it in the oven???? and what happened to the potatoes?????
im allways doin stupid things like that latley
hope everyone is well on this beautiful day my mat leave officially starts today:)
i think the antenatal ward was closed to admissions its allways full!!!the delivery ward of the hospital i had to go to was closed to admissions also, im in a trust so it could be one of 4 hospitals i end up at!!!!!


----------



## amber20

My boys are finally done with wrestling! YAY!!! My 5 years got 2nd place in the championship! He got a trophy and only puts it away when he goes to bed. My 9 years wasn't in the championships but had a tournament and place 3rd in one style and 4th in the other. So he brought home a medal and a ribbon! I am such a proud MOM!!! Now that wrestling got over Saturday, my 5 year old starts Little League tonight!


----------



## bugalugs

Hi all :)

Glad you are feeling better Nicky! :hugs:

Nightmare with your oven Cath!!!!:hugs:

I'm just popping in for a quick hello:) been busy cleaning etc again :rofl:

I'm excited about tomorrow, getting new feet in the morning:) & we have our first parentcraft lesson thingy from 2-4 yay:happydance:

speak soon:) hope everyone is doing ok xxx

:hug:


----------



## tricky nicky

well done to the little ones at wrestling!!!!!:)
ive just got word back about parentcraft session ours is 2nd may all day 9.30am to 4.30pm cant wait.
done all my little garden today in the brilliant sunshine:)


----------



## Hunnyx10

just a quick one while i am at mums again till friday

had hossy today and i am now taking 2 tablets along side my 4x insulin to help with gestational diabetes, and thyroid bloods came back as slightly low but on borderline..

got growth scan next monday to check placenta again..

will try and pop on again sometime this week

i too may only have 6 weeks left as last growth scan is 1st june so c-sec or induction will be as of then [i will be 37+1 weeks as of 1st june]


----------



## mrsholmes

hiya, Just had a quick catch up.

My oven is ruined im gutted!!!............I cant believe what ive done:rofl: for everyone wondering what happened to the pots they just sat on the side raw while the chopping board cooked:blush::rofl::rofl:

im post some pics tomorrw of the nursery and my bump, everyone keeps saying im massive!

oh didnt do the floor:hissy::hissy: although he has promised he will next weekend along with the garden..........we'll see!

off tues and weds so will be on a fair bit prob!

x


----------



## Baci

Morning everyone!

Was another night spent on the futon last night :hissy: hardly getting any sleep at all as it's so uncomfortable. Feel like checking into a hotel tonight!

Hope the weather is going to be nice today - wasnt very sunny here yesterday. Violet has a visit to the dentist this morning which is going to be interesting. I dont think the dentist is going to be able to get anywhere near her teeth! I guess it's just a case of getting her used to the environment at this stage.

Such a shame about your oven Cath! :hugs: 

How is everyone this morning?


----------



## mrsholmes

Good luck carol, I have no advice sorry!Bribing is also good!

had a makeoverover in boots yesterday! borught new foundation, consealor, blusher and gloss,:happydance: I love clinque stuff and decided I needed a treat:rofl: plus im looking really rough, my friend in work thought my mascarca has smugded, but it was my bags under my eyes:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Baci

Ooh, it's lovely having a makeover.

You've just reminded me - I wonder if I can convince DH I need another facial... :rofl:


----------



## mrsholmes

your pg course u need one!

anyone seen my message on our fb group?


----------



## ClaireyF

Carol, good luck at the dentist with violet, is it the first time shes been? 

Cath, sounds like you had a good day shopping :D The bags under my eyes are terrible in the evening, i look like a beaten wife!

The weather is gorgeous here again today...shame to be stuck in an office :( xx


----------



## ClaireyF

Cath i've seen your message and don't know the answer... x


----------



## mrsholmes

I have a v vein in my left leg and it killings! feels really heavy esp in the night thats partly why im not sleeping

was a bit worried shes upset.

I also brought a nice pair of white linen mat trousers from new look and some chucky beads from primark!


----------



## Baci

No idea either Cath!

It's the first visit to this dentist. Shes been a couple times before but never lets the dentist see her teeth! 

Annoyingly this dentist only takes on children for NHS treatment and not adults so if i want to go there I'd have to pay privately. Gonna have to phone all the dentists in the area as dont want to pay while i have exemption card.


----------



## ClaireyF

Dentists are a rip off! we do alot of financial work for dentists in our office and their starting salary is usually about £60-70k straight from Uni!! No wonder none of them want to work for NHS and go private!!


----------



## mrsholmes

Im lucky ive still got a nhs one, so has oh.

going to order my washing machine today:happydance: my mothers been doing all our washing:blush:


----------



## Baci

I guess I kind of have an NHS one, as in I had one where I used to live. Just can't seem to find one here. It's a bit too far to try and see my old dentist though.


----------



## Jkelmum

Ive replied in facebook i am not upset thanks for worrying tho :hugs:


----------



## mrsholmes

just read it now, thanks! im such a nosey rosey!


does any one know anything about this srep b test? does everyone have it?


----------



## ClaireyF

i don't know anything about the test Cath, have you got to have it and when? x


----------



## Baci

Group B Strep?

I'm not sure they test it on the NHS, when I was pregnant with Violet I paid privately to have it done. They just sent me a kit which then had to be sent off for testing.

I havent given it much thought this time because of the csection...


----------



## mrsholmes

my friend had it cos she asked but they dont do it for everyone think she was just lucky, how much was it privately?

Ive heard the baby can be quite ill if u have it and they dont know


----------



## mrsholmes

Just about to order a moses basket stand, should i get a rocking one or not?


----------



## Baci

I havent asked this time, but with Violet I couldnt get it done on the NHS.

I cant remember exactly how much the test cost, I think you get the kit for free and then pay when you send off for testing. I think (but dont quote me!) it was around 30 quid.

This website has some info and links for testing too;

https://www.gbss.org.uk/index.php

As for the moses basket, I havent a clue - I had a basket for Violet (with a stand) and she hated sleeping in it! :dohh:


----------



## mrsholmes

thanks tbh I only got one cos everyone is keeping on about it, ive got a snuggle nest for her to sleep with me, im not conviced they are very safe they look like they could tip over easy esp with two cats!


----------



## ClaireyF

i have a moses basket with a still stand, i don't think they look too sturdy either, mine is going in between the bed a chest of drawers so it won't get knocked over and Josh will be right next to me :D xx


----------



## Baci

Thankfully I'd bought mine second hand and just bought a new mattress.

TBH Violet was a bit of a bad sleeper from the start and would rather sleep on me than in her basket. Every time I laid her in it, she woke up!


----------



## mrsholmes

only time will tell I guess, 

got my new camera 
https://direct.tesco.com/q/R.205-0154.aspx

and a silver washing machine for £200

are u worried about your cat at all claire? people are going on at me all the time!


----------



## ClaireyF

Cath, i'm not worried about my cat, ive been told scare stories about the cat jumping on babies because they can smell milk and get jealous and smoothering by accident etc etc but i won't leave Josh in the same room alone with the cat or dog, i trust them both but am not taking any chances IYKWIM. the animals don't sleep in our bedroom anyway. I was brought up with cats and dog and all my family have cats and there haven't been any problems. x


----------



## tink

:hugs: Morning!
I'm after a moses basket stand too,but will be getting the still one,not a rocking one,just incase my 4 year old leans on it and it flips!:rofl:
I have two cats,but they not over friendly and only come to you when they want feeding!ive never had any probs with them and baby before,it probably depends how friendly your cats are,i.e love a lot of attention/sitting on knee.????i'm not sure,i'm just waffling!:rofl:


----------



## ClaireyF

since being pg my cat has been much more friendly and wanting to st on my knee and paw at my tummy, i think he knows something is going on! i haven't been letting him jump on all the time though, try and break him out of the habit. xx


----------



## mrsholmes

I think marlene knows shes not very loving and all of a sudden she loves my bump! my friend brought her baby to the house on sat and wernham started 'cleaning' him! 

one problem we have is that ours sleep with us, thats going to be a hard habit to break!!

just booked parent craft class 2nd May!!!


----------



## ClaireyF

what are these parent craft classes? Hayley has one today doesn't she? x


----------



## mrsholmes

im not sure, its how to bath ur baby etc I think and they go thro labour with u etc, havent u got one?!


----------



## ClaireyF

no...alls i have i the antenatal class at 37w...maybe my mw will tell me about it or maybe they don't do them around here...


----------



## mrsholmes

maybe its the same thing!?! my mother has turned up and started cleaning! im having a row cos my house is a mess!


----------



## ClaireyF

haha if you don't want her cleaning your house then send her up to north wales!! she'd be very welcome!! xx


----------



## mrsholmes

I dont mind I just dont like having a row!im 27!!!!!! lol


----------



## mrsholmes

photo shoot booked for next tuesday!!:happydance::happydance: ill post a link of an example the the company does

https://www.digitalimagingwales.co.uk/portfolios/portrait/index.php its on the 3 page last set of boxes

although james wants me to have a demi moore shoot!!:blush::rofl:
https://img-p.mrskin.com/data/_rp/00001317/posts/post_10485/Demi_Moore_naked_pregnant.jpg

:rofl::rofl:not sure ive got the body tho!!! oh seems to think so but hes blind to my old s marks and dimples!!!


----------



## ClaireyF

:rofl: you'd have to be very brave to do a demi moore pose!!! i certainly wouldn't be doing that! hope you have fun when you go on your photo shoot and don't forget to let us see your piccies! i'm quite jealous!! xx


----------



## mrsholmes

ill email them to the fb group page as anyone could see them on here! I dont think im brave enough either lol! plus my parents would have to see them:rofl: plus the photographer is a man, but does have a wife who is his assistant as hes Deaf.

im VERY bored, really really dont want to be doing this nvq:hissy:wish I could just potter around the house.


----------



## Jkelmum

Hi will catch up in min ....Strep B is a test u have to pay for privatley its not done as standerd yet can kill a baby :( ....My poor friend lost her baby to this and all bcos she didnt get the test and have antibiotics in labour :(


----------



## Jkelmum

Been shopping and got the buggy board Ethan love it :cloud9: threw a paddy when u said it was for when Lily came he wants it now ...he is napping now which is great cos i am knakerd ....moses basket stand i am not havin the moses basket will go inside the cot safe from Ethan :rofl: and down stairs the carrycot will be on the pram


----------



## mrsholmes

I heard it was dangerous, my friend thought she was in labour at 34 wks and she went into hospital and they tested her then, I heard they dont test cos it can come and go within weeks.

ill ask the midwife on thursday


----------



## mrsholmes

oooh love him!! 

I was thinking I could just put the basket on the floor in the living if shes napping in the day..........tell me if im being stupid:blush: I just worrying cos my cats run around the place like crazy!! they are indoor cats btw


----------



## ClaireyF

thats awful Serina! they do so many tests for us, they should do that one aswell!!

Cath, I'm VERY bored too and wish i could potter around the house too or sit in the garden or something!! Really looking forward to Thurs & fri!! xx


----------



## ClaireyF

i wouldn't put the basket on the floor because of the cats, just incase one of them decides to get in! x


----------



## Jkelmum

Maybe get a carrycot net that goes over the basket ? I wouldnt have it on floor although i used the stand both upstairs and downstairs ....The best time to test is 36~38 wks


----------



## mrsholmes

thanks..............Im useless!:blush: I dont think a net would stop them if anything they would claw at it!

I could rearrange my living and put it in the corner oh would habe to find a new place for guitars and the phone etc

can u request it? is anyone more likey to get it?! for example working with children/ ill people


----------



## Jkelmum

Nope anybody can get strep b but its rare so u have to pay privatley for the test ...sometimes if u have probs later pregnancy they will test ....tested me at 35 wks when i had bleeding with ethan


----------



## mrsholmes

thats wrong!! esp if it soooo dangerous!

how come your off thurs and fri claire? what date u finishing work now?


----------



## ClaireyF

i did a bit of reading about it but couldn't find who was more at risk from it etc, sounds a bit like pot luck. 

I got a cat net to go over the top of my cotbed but it isn't big enough...i will only fit on a cot :( if anyone here wants it then let me know, i'd only want a couple of quid plus postage, i am going to put it on ebay at the weekend coz its no use to me...


----------



## ClaireyF

i have taken hols Cath on Thurs and Fri :happydance: my finishing date is still 22nd May...a month tomorrow!!


----------



## Jkelmum

Not long ...cant believe ive gone bk to work :( tho only 1 hr ...I met the little boy of this run tday and he is a handful i dont know that i cud handle him if he tried to run at this stage ...but its only for few wks while they get more cover x


----------



## mrsholmes

4 weeks isnt long!!!!!!!!:happydance:

let me know how much it is claire, have u got paypal? its worth a go ill try it out before Evlyn arrives


----------



## Baci

That's awful Serina!

That website I posted looks like it is campaigning to get all pregnant women tested on the NHS.

Violet was a good girl for the dentist and showed him her teeth. Only problem I had was she didnt want to leave as they had a lot of toys in the waiting room and she flat out refused to get back in her pushchair. Which meant lots of struggling, crying and embarrassment from me...

She's just woken up from her nap so I think I'll get her running about in the garden soon.


----------



## mrsholmes

do u do escorting on a bus serina?! I used to do it when I was 18 for a day centre for adults with learning disbilities, it was bloody hard work we had several clients who refused to get off the bus at the end of the day

thats good news at least she was willing for the dentist to look!


----------



## ClaireyF

great news about violet, atleast she was a good girl for the dentist!

x


----------



## Jkelmum

Normally on a mini bus but what iam covering is a taxi with 1 little boy


----------



## mrsholmes

ah right, lets hope he doesnt make a run for it! I was on a bus of about 12 adults and the run used to take about 2 hours, boiling in the summer!

I was thinking I may go in the bath...........hopefully ill be able to get out otherwise ill be stuck in there till oh gets home!


----------



## ClaireyF

:rofl: enjoy your bath Cath!

Serina, hope that the little boy doesn't try and run!!

xx


----------



## ClaireyF

OK...maybe a dumb question warning here...but how do MW do a sweep and why? i've seen that Laura_x had one and shes just over 38w...and also, how do they check how dilated you are?? x


----------



## mrsholmes

ive decided to cook tea instead and time it so im in the bath when oh gets home.........just incase!!

My friend had one when she was 4 days over due, byt her cervix wasnt ripe enough so they booked another one for she was a week over due, and they checked the next day and she was 1cm, that was the friday and she went into hospital on the sunday 4pm and had her LO monday morning 11:30, 

they came to her house and done it on the sofa!!


----------



## Jkelmum

MW insterts her fingers inside your flu and feels for cervix if open she can judge how open ....they sweep there fingers around the cervix which releases some hormones to bring labour on....most wont try until 40 wks but Laura as reasons for wanting baby here now 

The boy if he runs wont be gettin chased unless the driver does as noway can i ....basically the driver is doin my job i am just there as by law they need an escort


----------



## mrsholmes

is she ok?!

that doesnt sound nice..........im not looking forward to this labour marklarky! pain Im better at dealing with than 'odd' feelings like a smear and I imagine that would be a 'odd' feeling..............

When do most people start trying to induce labour 38wks or due date?!


----------



## mrsholmes

Btw 'FLU' i love it:rofl:

I think toot is also a good name!


----------



## Jkelmum

Her Granddad died last wk she so wanted baby to meet him :( ....also now she wants to put a photo of baby in coffin which funeral is monday :(


----------



## ClaireyF

ok maybe TMI but what happens if DH does that :blush: i didn't realise thats what a sweep was! I know Laura has her reasons and hope that her baby comes before monday...


----------



## Jkelmum

Ive never got to 38 wks but thats when would try you are term so wont hurt baby and baby will only come when there ready x


----------



## Jkelmum

My hubby did one :blush: at 37 wks as i was sure i was dilatin and only a few hrs before i wasnt and didnt want a wasted journey he felt babys head scared him to death :rofl: dont think he will offer this time .....as i said no matter what oh or mw do it only works if baby is ready x


----------



## mrsholmes

serina27 said:


> My hubby did one :blush: at 37 wks as i was sure i was dilatin and only a few hrs before i wasnt and didnt want a wasted journey he felt babys head scared him to death :rofl: dont think he will offer this time .....as i said no matter what oh or mw do it only works if baby is ready x

:shock: I think oh would faint :rofl::rofl:if he felt the babys head!

I found sex ok not uncomfortable but anything else.........as in vibrators/fingers etc uncomfortable!

anyone tried the perinel message, i was going to start this week!:blush:


----------



## Jkelmum

Cya later going to get katie from school x


----------



## mrsholmes

oh was going to start:rofl:


----------



## ClaireyF

no i haven't thought of pernial massage...there seems to be sooo many things we can try!! I haven't found sex uncomfortable...i've been enjoying it more than ever!!! although when we've used a vibrating cock ring :blush: my BH have been very strong and quite painful. 

See you later Serina!


----------



## mrsholmes

ClaireyF said:


> no i haven't thought of pernial massage...there seems to be sooo many things we can try!! I haven't found sex uncomfortable...i've been enjoying it more than ever!!! although when we've used a vibrating cock ring :blush: my BH have been very strong and quite painful.
> 
> See you later Serina!

:rofl: 

the spd isn't helping me as I find it hard to turn over move etc and open my legs! so all those factors dont help!

Ive only had BH once when I was mega stressed in work!


----------



## ClaireyF

:rofl: i suppose not being able to open your legs does cause problems :rofl: 

i get BH quite alot mainly during/after sex and walking quickly, i have grown used to them now. just hope they have toned me up ready for when labour kicks in...don't think i'll tell DH that he's performing a sweep when he *cough* me...it would freak him out too if he though Bub's head was there!! x


----------



## mrsholmes

I agree somethings are better left unsaid to Oh's! 

do u know if midwifes are able to sign you off sick or does it have to be a doc?!


----------



## mrsholmes

ive just seen this on yahoo:shock:https://uk.news.yahoo.com/blog/editors_corner/article/26357/:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## ClaireyF

thats awful about the taxi driver! i think its only the docs that can sign you off but not 100% sure....x


----------



## mrsholmes

Bugger, than means a trip to the doctors im not going to last till 18th May even part time.


----------



## ClaireyF

my doc was obsessed with trying to sign me off work when i had my MC, i saw him afew times over the space of it happening and each time he was dying to give me a sick note!!! maybe if you speak to your mw then she could speak to your doc to save you going in to see him...


----------



## Rosella

Hey there,
Just a quick note to say everything was completely fine at the scan and the baby is completely average for all its measurements! - so I don't know about this tape measure malarky. But am very pleased anyway :D, cos you just don't know till you get the proper results! Couldn't see much cos baby is too big - so could only see parts here and there. Its head is wedged quite deep into my pelvis but think the face is facing upwards - really don't want it positioned back to back!!! eek. Time to get a bouncy ball I think!!


----------



## :D happy D:

rosella - glad every thing went fine, just got my ball out on sat !!!! can't balance though at all !!!! but if it helps it helps,

hope everyone else is ok !!!

alex


----------



## Hunnyx10

lol you might have to practise before you go into labour or else you will end up on the floor

well still at mums and now getting bored she just popped out so am quickly on here before she comes back lol

its been lovely today just sitting in mums garden so i cant complain really
well i hope everyone is having a good day too and i shall pop back tomorrow afternoon as she has gp lol

bye bye for now


----------



## Jkelmum

glad scan went well rosella x


----------



## mrsholmes

glad it went well Gail!

hiya alex!

Hunny Id be more stressed at my mums! lol


----------



## ClaireyF

gail, glad the scan went well!! i'm borrowing a friends ball to have a bounce on :D

Hunny, sounds like you've had a nice relaxing day - keep it up!!

xx


----------



## tricky nicky

all was well at midwives apart from me having anaemia and going on iron tablets:(
glad all was well at scan
i think im going to ask about this strep b test we should all get it if its that serious!!!!


----------



## Hunnyx10

mum has gone to bed so im being sneaky lol, but no one is around :(

pop back tomorrow


----------



## bugalugs

Morning girls:) glad you are all doing ok:)

I enjoyed my parent craft session yesterday, I'm glad it's split over 4wks though as each session is 2hrs long and I was shattered at the end!
We discussed labour, pain relief, & met the health visitor yesterday:)
Next week we are having a tour of the labour ward at the hospital:)
The last 2 sessions are going to be about taking baby home, feeding, looking after baby etc:)

I asked my mw about strep b a while ago, forgot to mention it :blush:
She said it's not common & that's why they don't do it as standard:( and not to worry! But if I am I would have to pay for it myself, the test would be sent back to the uk in my case which will take forever! so I don't know what to do really!

I've got a rocking stand for my moses basket!:)

gone on a tad:rofl:

catcha later! xxx


----------



## mrsholmes

morning hayley, thanks theres a rocking one in argos for £16 so ill get that the weekend 

glad it went well Nicky, I have my ap tomorrow.

whats everyone doing today? im still doing this STUPID nvq, ive had enough, its never ending. I half tempeted to take a maternity break and enjoy my last time off on my own, but that would mean having to finish it next feb, and Evlyn would be here. any advice?!!

claire i sent the payment last night. thanks


----------



## ClaireyF

Maorning Cath and Hayley :D

Cath, id try and get your NVQ done now rather than when Evlyn is here, i'm sure you'd rather spend time with her than do work! i have just checked paypal and i have the payment but have forgotton to bring it to work to post :dohh: i will do it tomorrow when i'm off - sorry hun!

Hayley, i think i'm gonna be shattered after my antenatal class, its at 37w and is 10am-4pm...i can't concentrate for 30seconds so i don't know what i'm going to be like!!

I'm at work today and its beautiful yet again outside!! i glossed the window sill in the nursery thins morning, Paul did it at the weekend but then stupidly leant on it and messed it up before it was dry! :dohh: 

xx


----------



## mrsholmes

god claire glossing before work, u must be nesting!! No rush for it, dont go to post office espcially ill wait till your back in work next week.

mine starts at half 9! its going to be hard going, as Im terrible for yawning loads when im on training etc that kind of thing.

I know I def wont want to be doing it while Evlyns here but I dont want to do it now either:rofl: I might be happier if they tell me tomorrow ive covered loads and havent got much to do.


----------



## ClaireyF

if i am nesting again, i wish had the energy to go with it!! I'll be going past the post office tomorrow on the way to MW so i'll try my hardest to remember it tomorrow. 

Hope you've done enough on your NVQ, is it all home learning and you see someone every few weeks or do you have to go in to classes too?

Carol, did you have to sleep on the futon again last night?

xx


----------



## Baci

Morning!

Just a quick one from me as off to playgroup in a mo! Weather's looking lovely here this morning so hopefully Violet will burn off some energy running around the playgroups garden! :rofl:

See you later!


----------



## mrsholmes

because I got funding I have to go to classes every other week and they are crap!! the tutor terrible really old school! most of it is written work with some observation, my assessor is coming to watch me do a staff meeting, tenant review and a tenant assessment on friday, but shes crap too, seriously she must be about 70 years old and is MEGA old school so she doesnt agree with alot of things I believe in like tenants having relationships/ taking risk /drinking etc

I have the MW too tomorrow, I think I get my bloods etc back. Im going to ask if im measuring right as im double the size to my sister in law and i measured about my bump and its 45'! and I measured down like they do and it 35! 

have the painters been yet carol?! must have posted same time, see u later x


----------



## Rosella

Morning ladies,
Thanks for the good wishes! it's far too nice to be in work today!! Didn't manage to get a morning coffee either cos my fave coffee shop was too busy.
Hope all well!
(Claire you are DEF nesting!! :rofl: ) xx


----------



## bugalugs

Everyone sounds good :happydance: not long now eh!!!!!

Think if it was me Cath I would try & get NVQ finished & done & then you can forget about it?:hugs:

Dunno what we're up to today, oh is tired out coming off nights (even though he tries to hide it bless)

We're going around Curium Theatre tomorrow morning, it's a big old roman ampitheatre, ya know, ruins etc & mosaics. It's a nice big walk so if we go in the morning it won't be so hot:)

I'm doing a couple of canvas paintings at the moment, just to put up in the lounge, summat to do lol:) 

:hug:


----------



## bugalugs

ooh Cath your NVQ people sound like they're from the stone age:hugs:they'd probably wind me right up:rofl:


----------



## Rosella

Yeh I agree Cath, get the NVQ finished and out of your hair! xx


----------



## mrsholmes

that sounds fab hayley!! what sort of style do u do, have u ever sold any?! I used to work nights, hated it! I would have too sleep all day in order to do the next one I even slept late one for my 8pm shift!:rofl:

they are, I think my assessor is scared of me:blush: I got into an arguement with for the correct term for Deaf people, I had written the term Deaf through out a essay and she told me it was discrimination and they were hearing impaired, I REFUSED to change it cos if a person is Deaf then they dont want to be classed as hearing impaired, if that makes sense. I know this as I did sign language for a year and our tutor was Deaf and they are proud of it its a big community! btw its only to be used with a capital D!? anyway shes been funny ever since, also im very open minded about relationship sexual etc and she def didnt agree with that:rofl:

walk sounds lush!!! im jealous!


----------



## mrsholmes

ok going to get movitvated!!!! and finish!

gutted about your coffee Gail, did u just want a nice one or cant u have them in work?


----------



## Rosella

Just wanted a nice one...gives me a good start to the day!! will have to go make a cup of tea now, but it's not the same.


----------



## ClaireyF

Cath, id just do it the way they want you to do it and as soon as they give you your Certificate then start doing it your way!

Hayley, will you post some piccies of your canvas'? i wish i could do artwork!!

Gail, shame about your fave coffee :( i'm terrible when i go in a coffee shop, i always have a hot choccie, with cream and marshmellows and sprinkles :D i don't like tea or coffee so hardly go in coffee shops anyway.

Carol, hope Violet burns off some energy for you!! xx


----------



## mrsholmes

really! I couldnt live with tea or coffee lucky I went off it in the 1st tri as I used to drink 10+ a day!

I love those hot chocs too, dehamhams do a nice one!

I will try and agree, but I can be argumentive:blush: and cant always shut my mouth!


----------



## Rosella

claire - it's a BIG saving not going into coffee shops!! :D I read some ridiculous thing once about how you can add £3K to your pensions savings a year by banking the cost of a coffee a day... (it was something like that)...

One thing about being pg is I have started only having decaf - makes a massive difference to how well I sleep at night!! Don't think i'll go back to full caf now. 

yes pls post pics Hayley!! :)


----------



## mrsholmes

id love too see them too!

I can really taste the difference with tea decaf, its foul! coffee I cant tho but I need to stay awake lol! I normally have a take away one on the weekend, very rare in the week as I try not to go into town at lunch times as I spend too much money

my mothers been on the phone, making sure ive the house is tidy and ive done the dishes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!bloody hell its my house!


----------



## bugalugs

I've gone right off coffee since I was about 8wks lol I used to drink gallons! I have decaf pg tips, tastes the same to me!

Bloomin eck Cath! Your NVQ people have made me mad! How old fashioned are they! It winds me up, what do they think! that people with any kind of difference to what society class as """normal""" people don't have a drink or have relationships etc!!!:rofl:burks!!

Yay I will post some pics of my work when it's finished, they're only abstract butterfly paintings, I'll dig some of my mural photos out & put them on too:)

Just got some of my ebay parcels, hooray at last!!! got some shorts to wear!!!:rofl:need them it's 24 here already!!


----------



## ClaireyF

Lucky you Hayley!! 24'c...although not sure how i'd cope with the heat being pg...

Gail, thats intersesting about the pension thing but i think i find over things to spend that money on rather than coffee, especially at the moment with all the snacks i eat :dohh:

Cath, love the fact your mum is checking you've tidied up!! :rofl:


----------



## mrsholmes

the only reason she hasnt come down is she is waiting for next to pick up parcels!!

I cant wait for the summer! Im going to start wearing flip flops now tho! my friend is coming over later to do my feet as I cant reach:rofl:

I cant wear shorts tho, I have massive legs:hissy:!!


----------



## ClaireyF

Dh laughed at me when i put my shorts on!! i couldn't do them up so left the zip undone but tied the string and put bump band over the top!! whilst decorating the nursery i've only been wearing DH old work t-shirts and knickers!! thank god we haven't got any neighbours atthe back of the house :rofl: xx


----------



## mrsholmes

:rofl: they would have a eye full:rofl:

my bump bands dont fit around my bump any more!!! 

I wear a pair of old football shorts and vestbut it doesnt cover my stomach at all!


----------



## ClaireyF

i'd wear Dh shorts if he didnt have such skinny little hips grrrr!! isn't it great being pg...all fashion sense seems to go :rofl: xx


----------



## mrsholmes

just typed a massive message and my net froze and I lost that and some work! rah!!

lunch soon!!! cant think what to have tho!


----------



## ClaireyF

cheese butty for me today and plain crisps and a penguin cake bar thing....so yummy!! xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Ham salad sandwich and a buttons cornetto for me


----------



## Jkelmum

Ok change of plan hubby is taking me out for lunch to local pub :happydance:


----------



## ClaireyF

ooo good serina!! enjoy your pub lunch!! xx


----------



## mrsholmes

ooh lovely id love a pub lunch!!!

think ill have cheese salad sandwich or maybe pasta and sauce

still waiting for my camera tesco said between 7 and 7 which is crap!!!!!


----------



## Rosella

ooh, you girls and talk of food!! I am so ravenous now! 
think my bubba's got the hiccups! poor thing!


----------



## mrsholmes

have lunch! or hav u got to wait for a specifc time?! I still havent got round to making mine!


----------



## Rosella

lunch is 1-2pm...10 mins to go! :munch:


----------



## Baci

Hi again!

Back from playgroup, weather is great here lovely and sunny - going to have to get out the suncream.

Just given Violet her lunch and she's just dozing off for her nap so I think I'll be joining her! Still on the futon, hoping carpet is going to be relaid sometime today. No idea what's going to happen about redecorating though.

Have a lovely lunch Serina!

Cath - If it were me, I'd get the nvq out of the way now.

Not long til lunch Gail!

Hmm, shorts - I think if the weather is going to continue like this I might have to take a pair of scissors to a pair of maternity jeans. With so little time to go I really dont want to go short hunting and dont think DH's would fit me!


----------



## mrsholmes

they have really nice ones in mothercare cropped, think they do loads of sizes lengths etc! they were £20.

U would think they would paint before putting a new carpet down!

I dont have set times or breaks in work really which is bad as I have too many breaks and luch at silly o'clock!


----------



## Jkelmum

Back i had ham sandwich and cheesy chips and cream cake for pudding i am stuffed now


----------



## mrsholmes

sounds lush! I love puddings! cheesecake is my fav prob!

work just rang I have to go on a course on monday now in newbridge! its miles from where i live, seriously cant wait to finish now!


----------



## mrsholmes

FFS its 142 miles away and its going to take 3.5 hours!!!!!!!:hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## Jkelmum

Tell them u cant ! ....I would go docs and get signed off you need to take it easy xxx


----------



## ClaireyF

i agree with Serina, that is stupid that they are wanting you to go all that way!!! do you have to drive there or do they pay for you to go on a train??

I love puddings too...had cadbury meringue roulade last night and it was sooo tasty...are we actually allowed to eat meringue? it wasn't fresh, it was a frozen one.... xx


----------



## mrsholmes

im in a catch 22 situtio if I get signed off now i cant go to nvq either and ill lose my funding, but on the other hand its a long way for 2 hours of training! It was my annual leave day but they asked me too change it! Im going to speak to midwife tomorrow


----------



## Jkelmum

meringue is fine as the egg whites are cooked .....Cath dont be puttin urself under stress xxx


----------



## mrsholmes

driving, with my assistant, she could drive but id feel safer driving myself as I dont use my phone! train would be out cos we have to be there for ten, its stupid as I wouldnt be doing the work till next year anyway and there will be a closer course then!

not sure claire.............isnt it cooked meringue?!


----------



## mrsholmes

I wont when I tell Oh hes def not going to let me go!


----------



## ClaireyF

:dohh: i forgot that meringues were cooked!! 

I think your work are bang out of order Cath!! xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Sat here waiting on my asthma nurse to ring me back as tday is day 5 of steroids and I should be better with them ....I am better but still so out of breath :( Hopin she wont wanna admit me as i wont go there is nothing they can do there that i cant do myself here ...


----------



## mrsholmes

ooh no serina:hugs: has anything inparticular set it off?!


----------



## Baci

Hope your asthma eases off soon Serina.

Cath - they are just redoing the carpet in the bedroom and it was only the carpet was damaged. It's going to be downstairs that needs redecorating as the water was pouring through the light fittings.

That's a pain about that course! That's a long way to go!


----------



## mrsholmes

ahh right! hopefully it will be sorted soon , I dont know how your managing!


----------



## Baci

Badly! I'm a right grump at the moment!


----------



## mrsholmes

Baci said:


> Badly! I'm a right grump at the moment!

:hugs: they are horrid!


----------



## Baci

Not only is it the lack of sleep it's the mess everywhere when I want to be nesting :cry:


----------



## ClaireyF

:hugs: carol, i hope everything is sorted very soon!!! i can't wait to get everything in the nursery, we have loads of stuff in our bedroom that needs to go in the loft but theres no room up there until baby stuff comes out! xx


----------



## mrsholmes

we are waiting for the hall stairs and landing to be painted and new carpet fitted, also oh has to do the dining room floor at some point! 

I also have a lovely garden full of dandylions which are going to turn into clocks very soon!


----------



## Jkelmum

:hugs: Carol
It is Lily getting bigger and weather changing hopin the induce soon after 12th May as ive now had enough !! she will be small but her lungs will be ok ....she will be like a 36 wk baby which is only 1 wk off term ....my asthma nurse is meetin with my consulant nxt wk with a few to discus delivery ....they best not leave me like this forever


----------



## ClaireyF

Gosh the 12th may isn't long off at all!! thats quite exciting and a bit scary too!!

:rofl: atleast your garden is colourful at the moment the Cath!! x


----------



## Jkelmum

12th may is 20 days :happydance: But if the discus the induction date with me i am guessin they will wait until the 17th as i will be 35 wks which means baby will be 37wks mature


----------



## mrsholmes

yeh, along with blue bells and orange leafy things!!!

wow serina thats only around the corner! how much about will she weigh!?


----------



## Jkelmum

12th may is 20 days :happydance: But if the discus the induction date with me i am guessin they will wait until the 17th as i will be 35 wks which means baby will be 37wks mature


----------



## mrsholmes

yeh, along with blue bells and orange leafy things!!!:rofl:

wow serina thats only around the corner! how much about will she weigh!?


----------



## mrsholmes

sorry I didnt mean to double post


----------



## Baci

That's not long at all Serina!


----------



## Jkelmum

Dont know will know more tuesday when i have my growth scan x


----------



## Baci

Carpet fitter came this evening and put down new underlay and relaid the carpet and helped rebuild the bed.

So I have a bed tonight! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ClaireyF

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: hope you sleep better tonight carol!!! xx


----------



## tricky nicky

helloooo
hopefully ive nearly done my nvq its a pain in the arse!!!!!!!!!
just tried posting on fb group and it wouldnt let me:(
washed alfies clothes today cant believe how small they are


----------



## applegirl

wow!! Ladies - I often walk down the street and notice another tree in bloom, the tulips opening up, the magnolia petals raining down, and I think -spring is here, summer's nearly here - and those June bugs must really be blooming!! 

I'm glad I stopped by - because it look like Serina might be the first! 20 days!!! :yipee: I am soooo happy you have made it here honey, because I know you've had some scary moments. I can't wait to see you posting in the birth announcements with lots of happy pretty pics!!

And that goes for the rest of you june bugs too! Sooo excited for you and I'm going to be watching the boards and waiting for lots of joy and good news coming up soon for all of you. :hugs: 

We're in the 2WW now, and I'm feeling really relaxed, which is lovely!! Not even temping now!! I'm going to a hen party in the lakes this weekend, and when I get back it will be testing time - wish us luck and :dust: Oh! By the way there is a pretty funny post in my journal about us using egg white as lube this month :rofl: check it out for a laugh, half way down this page:
https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/65801-time-applegirls-trying-conceive-diary-159.html

:hug: to all!!


----------



## ClaireyF

good luck applegirl on your 2ww, really hope you get your BFP and have a healthy pregnancy :hugs: have fun at the hen party in the lakes!! xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Good luck Apple girl in 2ww :hugs:


----------



## ClaireyF

:rofl: i've just read the egg story on your diary!! xx


----------



## Baci

Good luck applegirl and enjoy the hen party! Fingers crossed for a BFP!


----------



## kittiekat

Ooh Apple that is a story and a half to tell the LO once it has hatched lol! No seriously, loving the egg white idea, I just wouldn't have thought of that in the heat of the moment, brilliant.

Hope you get your BFP this month and that LO is here for the full ride, you are in my thoughts hun.


----------



## lilmomof3

hey ladies im 33 weeks today yippe another milstone and i just got me C SECTION DATE, OFFICALY, yippee literly just got it they just called me , its june 3rd im so happy wow its comming fast im not sure how many days that is ill have to count i just got off the phone with the nurse they said they will call closer to the date and tell me the time omg i cant belive this im so happy wow its gunna be weird though my daughters where born may 21st and this baby comming june 3rd and then my oldest son was born july 17th so im gunna have bdays so very close,


----------



## tricky nicky

wow june 3rd thats not long now:)
im getting more nervous and excited by each day!!!!!!


----------



## bugalugs

:happydance:Hey lilmom June 3rd is only round the corner!:happydance:I'm glad things are going great for you:):hugs:

Hey Serina:) may 12th!! thats only a few weeks! :hugs:

Cath your garden sounds exactly like mine :rofl:

I've missed people out:blush:hope you're all well:hugs:

I enjoyed my walk this morning:) tired me out! Had a nice kip this afternoon though lol. LO is doing great, kicking lots & still laying sideways I think! I've ordered a grobag swaddle blankey too:) nearly finished my hosp bag:) 

speak soon, take care everyone:hug:


----------



## lilmomof3

thank u ladies i know 41 days i cant belive it, wow it makes it seem so real that there is a date now, now the count down begins lol. not like i havent been counting already hehehe


----------



## kittiekat

Yeah! I have moved up another box........31 weeks and 9 left to go. That still seems ages away....but at least we are all getting there.

My concentration is pants at the moment, as I mentioned before I have a big report due in and I can't for the life of me make myself write the damn thing!!

Can't wait til Friday, growth scan yipee pee!!


----------



## Hunnyx10

I have my 2nd growth scan in the morning and to also check my low lying placenta. hope you have all had a nice weekend as we tidied all ours up ready for the summer. it's looking great now LOL 
will update you all when I get home from hospital


----------



## Baci

Good luck with the scan today Hunny. I hope the placenta has moved up for you.


----------



## Hunnyx10

unfortunately placenta still low and she is now back being transverse with her feet over cervix 
BP is now slowly creeping up and insulin has gone up again too.

hope everyone is doing better than me
chat later


----------



## mrsholmes

* hugs* hunny x


----------



## Baci

:hugs: Hunny.


----------



## Cariad_bach

Hi all ...remember me :rofl:

Im just about to start the mammoth task of catching up with everyone now my metal claws off but thought id do a little hello post before i get reading lol.

I hope everyone's doing well ... Hunny im sorry the news at your scan wasn't better hun :hugs:

Gosh were all getting soooo close now, wonder who will POP first :cloud9:

Well im going to go and start reading now ... ive added a updated bump pic in the bump section by the way ... have any of you added any lately?

Hugs all :hugs:


----------



## tricky nicky

ive got a scan at 36weeks about my low placenta :(
bet you glad the claws off!!!!!
had a bad week last week but its gone now and we are in a new week with lots of possibilities so:)


----------



## Hunnyx10

good luck nicky hope yours is better than mine :hugs:
thanks ladies for being so supportive as im not happy about the way things are going right now

sorry for being so low just be glad when its all over


----------



## amber20

I have a ? does your babies prefer the right or left side of you belly. Mine is constantly on my right side.


----------



## Baci

Mine prefers the right too!


----------



## ClaireyF

mine prefers the right aswell!


----------



## Jkelmum

Mine is right too ! strange !


----------



## Cariad_bach

Mines right too ..... sticks his bum out and makes me look really lopsided!


----------



## mrsholmes

me too! how odd!
whats everyone up too today?!


----------



## Hunnyx10

mine doesnt have a side as its laying crossways head to the left of me bum to the right and feet over cervix

ok feeling a little better today :)
today my friend is coming over to fix my sink as it has a big crack in it 

but apart from that not much else as i have to rest in case of bleeding


----------



## mrsholmes

def relax hunny, try and not to do too much

claire- got the net thank u x


----------



## Rosella

Hello girls - this thread has gone v quiet lately! Hope you're all OK.
My bubba seems to prefer the left side with feet way over on the right - a favourite trick seems to be pushing really hard with its feet and sticking its bum out!! (= large hump on LHS)!!


----------



## mrsholmes

we've mostly been on fb! theres loads on there x


----------



## kittiekat

Quick question for u all, have my growth scan on friday do I need to drink the water beforehand or will it not matter now LO is bigger??


----------



## Hunnyx10

the baby will be big enough to see so dont worry about drinking any water..good luck for your growth scan hope all goes well


----------



## kittiekat

Thanks hunny, and hope you feeling abit better today?


----------



## mrsholmes

Good luck for friday x


----------



## bugalugs

Hi all:happydance:

gosh I feel awful, not been on here for yonks!!!:blush:

hope you & bumps are all doing well:baby::hugs:

I will come & have a proper catch up on Sunday when OH goes back to work!

Take care all xxxxx :hug:


----------



## lilmomof3

hello ladies, your right our thread has been very quiet, well me havent done anything yet again, lol but i only have 34 days left, i cant belive it and its going fast i want it to slow down just for a bit my last 3 days litterly flew by i went to bed last night thinking where did the day go i can understand if i actully did somthing during the day for it to go fast but i didnt more less couldnt cuz of my legs and the pinches im getting i went to go to the store today and i found i had to carry my bump lol it was heavy and uncomfy and i wasnt out that long. hope all of you are doing well hows the progress with our hospital bags going any one done yet , me nope not yet and hows gettng the babys stuff together going i still havent done anything yet just curios to know if any of you ladies have started


----------



## amber20

My mom and a girlfriend of mine is throwing a baby shower for me on Sunday. I think I will start packing a hospital bag after that. I still don't have an outfit picked out for him to come home in either.


----------



## amber20

My mom and a girlfriend of mine is throwing a baby shower for me on Sunday. I think I will start packing a hospital bag after that. I still don't have an outfit picked out for him to come home in either.


----------



## bugalugs

Hi lilmom & amber glad you are both doing well:) nice to see you:hugs:

I've nearly done my hospital bag, just need some nursing bras then I'm done!
I'm not having anything special to wear for coming home, it'll be so hot here in Cyprus I'll just wear my shorts & vest top I think:)
DH is going to get a cute little outfit for baby after he or she is born so we can get boy or girl outfit:)

Speak soon!

Love Hayley xxx


----------



## lilmomof3

hi bugalugs, glad to hear your getting things together i got my bag out but havent filled it yet i also am just taking somthing comfy for me to wear im gunna have a c section so i dont want nothing to tight on my belly and a comfy top to wear i also need to get nursing bras and pads i know our hospital here supplies dipapers and wipes and pads for us ladies to wear im gunna take them up on that this way i can save a little money and save my diapers i bought for home . im bringing couple outfits for baby just incase not sure what the weather will be like cold our hott that day he comes home we still have stuff to set up but i think im slowly getting my instinct to kick in gear and reliize he will be here very shortly iv had a bad day yesterday migran and was so moody i slept for 10 hours last night i think my body needed that to refresh me to wake up some i havent felt very well . im still kinda tired but slowly waking up i have so much running threw my mind i think thats why my head hurt so bad now im just gunna take things easy and slow and focuse on the impt things i need to do hope all of you have a great day and our thread picks up a bit i get worried seems like we have been missing some of our june mamas here not sure where they went


----------



## bugalugs

Sounds like you needed a good long sleep lilmom, and why not! Alot of the june mums have been on facebook, don't worry they are ok :) xx


----------



## ClaireyF

gosh!! super quiet on here!! hope everyine is doing well....not long for us all now :D xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Hi buddies :wave:

Just nipping in to check up on you all :hugs:
Glad to see every ones doing ok ... sorry im not about much, i hate doing the whole moaning thing but just to explain i have massive back probs at the mo and can only sit at the PC for 5 mins at a time before i feel like someones stuck a knife into the middle of my back just below the bra strap ... i then have to ease the pressure or i feel like the knifes being twisted!

Oh the joys of pregnancy!!!

Cant moan really because i know compared with most of you i have it really easy, im very lucky ... i just wanted to explain why im not about much .. again.

Missing our chats, remember any of you can call or text me if you want a chat :hugs:


----------



## Hunnyx10

i know jue i think we are all suffering at the mo..hugs

im in pain too with the low lying placenta and with her still transverse..so im with you too on trying to get comfy

at least it wont be long for us all now

chat soon


----------



## bugalugs

Not long now for all of us ladies :hugs:

It is very quiet on here, I blame facebook lol

The weather is too nice where I am so not on pc much at all, time is just flying by eh!!!!

Take care xxx


----------



## mrsholmes

lol yeh we are all on there now! Jue hope ur back improves.....u can moan anytime to us xx


----------



## mrsholmes

just seen this Twyla has had her baby!!


https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...mummies-were-popping-congrats-babeeangel.html


----------



## ClaireyF

:hugs: jue...hope your back feels better soon!!

xx


----------



## ClaireyF

Hurray!!! I'm on last flower!!!! xxx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Wow Congrats Twyla xxxx


----------



## Hunnyx10

yay to twyla

it will be us soon hugs


----------



## ClaireyF

congratulations Twyla!! xx


----------



## lydiasmum

Hey, I've just joined, thought i would introduce myself!
My little girl is due on 28th June 09. I can't wait.
how are you all excited, nervous or both?
xx


----------



## Hunnyx10

hello and welcome

i feel different things at different times, at the moment im feeling tired and exhausted and just want it over and a little anxious..but tomorrow it might be another feeling

How are you feeling?


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Hi, I'm actually due 6th July but having a c-section on the 22nd June for medical reasons :)


----------



## lydiasmum

Hi,
I'm feeling quite relaxed at the moment, i went for a scan earlier to check everything was ok as i couldn't feel the baby moving much, and all is well (phew!) it is just because my placenta is on the front wall apparently so she is moving a lot but i just don't know about it! So now i can chill and carry on getting things ready. I've started getting things ready for my hospital bag, there is soo much stuff! 

How are you feeling today?

x


----------



## Hunnyx10

well Summer was transverse last week and today she is now breech and with a low lying placenta its looking like c-sec, also i have been getting lots of painful tightenings so have been advised to keep an eye on them and if they get too painful to go to hospital and get them checked


----------



## lydiasmum

aw, there is still time for her to turn though my midwife said 50% of baby are breech at 34 weeks. I will pray that the tightenings stop and you have a good simple birth in 6 weeks x


----------



## Hunnyx10

midwife has already said that my low lying placenta is stopping her from turning the right way and after having so many babies its doubtful she will turn round properly, so its just a waiting time at the moment..i will be having 
summer in around 21-30 days if i last that long


----------



## bugalugs

lydiasmum said:


> Hey, I've just joined, thought i would introduce myself!
> My little girl is due on 28th June 09. I can't wait.
> how are you all excited, nervous or both?
> xx

Hi there! My LO is due 28th June also! Not long for us to go! I don't know if I'm having a boy or a girl, so exciting!

I'm excited & very nervous, although my parent craft classes were fab :)

How are you doing?

Hayley x


----------



## mrsholmes

morining all!!!

hiya lydiamum!

how u doing hayley?

x


----------



## Cariad_bach

:rofl: was wondering if anyone else was going to end up back here whilst Facebook sorts itself out.

Has anyone had a update from Serina this morning? ive not heard anything since a text last night saying they were planning on keeping her in till friday :(


----------



## mrsholmes

:rofl: we wont have Nat tho and we'll have to behave! 

no i havent only serinas status on fb!

is it raining with u Jue?


----------



## Baci

Morning!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Morning Carol,

Not raining here yet Cath but its not nice ... least that winds died down a bit. ... may Text serina and see how there treating her.

My little sis is in for a scan today ... her LO did have dilated kidneys which sorted itself out but on her last scan 2 weeks ago the babies stomach was a bit small so there checking it today ... if its still the wrong size there going to induce her.

Shes due in 2 weeks anyway but i hope her LO's ok ... they say its nothing to worry about, just that shes better out than in if the measurements are wrong lol


----------



## mrsholmes

hey carol,

hope shes ok jue has she been having regular scans?


----------



## mrsholmes

omg im on the last box!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

can a baby be too active?


----------



## ClaireyF

Hi all - i'm back here too :D 

Cath, i don't know if babies can be too active but i know Josh is still really active!!

Jue, good luck with your sister!

Morning Carol - how did violet sleep?

I have my mw app this afternoon! looking forward to it :D is it weekly then after this stage? can't really be every 3w still otherwise next time i se her i would be 39w5d EEEEKKK!!! where have all these weeks gone??

x


----------



## Cariad_bach

Yay congrats on the last box hun :happydance:

Yer shes just having normal scans ... cant remember now what time shes having it done today lol.

I dont think a baby can be too active, not something ive heard of before xxxx


----------



## Hunnyx10

morning ladies

i haven't heard from serina either hope all is going well for her

tightenings are getting worse but bearable, still only 20 mins so not in labour, but keeping an eye on them as she is still trying to turn round the right way but cant, will hopefully at least hold on for another little while as i really dont want her to come to early...37 weeks would be prefered :)

i have no ankles at all now will try and take a pic later today of bump and feet


----------



## ClaireyF

:hugs: hunny - sounds like having baby girls is harder work than baby boys! You, Serina and Nats have all had problems - Cath has been a lucky exception to the rule!

I haven't lost my ankles although my fingers and wrist have swollen slightly - really struggle to get my wedding and engagement ring on x


----------



## Hunnyx10

lol i think your right there about having girls as with my youngest girl i had lots of problems too but i also had gestational diabetes with her too, but my eldest daughter was a month overdue :)


----------



## Cariad_bach

LOL just to be diffrent my girls have been much easier than the boys ..... not that ive had problems anyway touch wood but i didnt even get back ache with the girls.

Hunny i hope your LO stays put a bit longer for you ... cant believe you went a month over with one, that must have been hell!

Claire my rings are tight to, OH hates it when i don't wear my wedding band tho ... blood men what does he think im going to do .. go out pulling blokes with a huge bump sticking out in front of me :rofl: :dohh:


----------



## ClaireyF

:rofl: i think thats what Paul thinks too!! i manage to get them back on in the morning if i run hands under cold tap but i take them off for bed - maybe he thinks i sneak out at night lol!! xx


----------



## Baci

I havent been able to wear my rings for ages - I think DH's wedding ring fits me better than my own! :blush:


----------



## Cariad_bach

:rofl: glad its not just me!!

Well my sis has had her scan ... her LO's stomach was still a little small but had grown enough and their not worried so she wont be induced :happydance:

Their going to re scan her on her due date if shes not given birth by then lol


----------



## Cariad_bach

I still cant get on the Facebook group .... Claire is it your MW appointment today?
Have you lost any more plug?


----------



## ClaireyF

Jue - Mw app is 2.45, i think the blood may have come from the 'other' place as i had strained and not had any more since... shame its not my plug - I'm ready for him after the weekend am 37w on sat :happydance:!

great news about your sister Jue!! xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Shame its not your plug .. hope all goes well with the MW, are you going to ask her to check your cervix or anything?

The facebook group is driving me mental .. i got on there half a hour ago to read Serinas update and now it wont work again ... is it just be or is it blocking everyone still?


----------



## mrsholmes

its just let me on, 

I havent worn my rings or a month or so, I never take them off its really strange


----------



## ClaireyF

i can't get on the group either...what did Serinas update say? x


----------



## ClaireyF

ignore me - i'm on it again :D xx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Hey girls!!! Just popping in too see how everyone is. I too can not wear my rings anymore, I took them off last week for good until the baby comes, as I am swelling pretty good!! DH understands thankfully but I am the one who doesn't like not having them on, I can't wear my watch either! :dohh: Just got back from the doctors, everything is looking good...I'm measuring perfectly and just this morning Kaiya FINALLY turned head down, hope she stays that way this time! I did get scolded a little about my weight gain :blush: so I have to eat smaller portions :hissy: so not fair, I'm always hungry....guess I'm going to have to try to drink more water....

Oh and just gave my notice at work, nerve wracking but its done and over with now, my last official day will be June 11th :happydance:


----------



## Cariad_bach

Glad all went well at the Docs Rhonda hun .. it must be a relief to finally have Kaiya pointing the right way lol.

Stuff the weight thing :hugs: just be happy.

Congrats on handing in your notice :happydance:


----------



## Hunnyx10

just to let you know if you havnt joined us on fb i have uploaded a new pic of my lil bump lol


----------



## ClaireyF

Hunny - your bump isn't little lol!!! think you and Nats are in competition for the biggest bumps!! very good looking bumps though (not jealous one bit! :rofl: ) xx


----------



## bugalugs

Glad all went well Rhonda :) stuff the weight thing, I've put on tonnes!

Glad everyone is doing ok, quiet now fb is working again :rofl:

*sigh* it's boiling today, musn't grumble! 

not long until my LO arrives, everyones saying I'm having a girl lol, even strangers grrr, not that I really have a preference but I want to tell em to pee off lol :rofl:

see ya soon! xx


----------



## bugalugs

oh just came on for a catch up, no ones here :rofl:


----------



## ClaireyF

haha - looks like you have your own private thread here now Hayley! x


----------



## Hunnyx10

well as predicted she has defo gone from breech to transverse again so i will know in 2 weeks now for last growth scan if placenta has moved and when i will go for c-sec so i only have between 16-23 days left


----------



## Cariad_bach

Wanted to post here too because theres no smileys on Facebook .......


https://bestsmileys.com/birthday1/2.gif*Happy Birthday Hayley *:happydance:https://bestsmileys.com/birthday1/2.gif

Hope you have a fantastic day and get spoilt rotten

https://bestsmileys.com/birthday1/10.gifhttps://bestsmileys.com/birthday1/10.gif​


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:cake:Happy Birthday Hayley!!!! :icecream: I can't do all the pretty fancy stuff Jue can :blush: but there is some cake and ice cream for you, and a big :hugs: Hope you have a super fantastic day today hun!!!


----------



## Zoey1

Just wanted to say Hi and hope all of you June Mommies are doing well!!! :hugs:

Hey... are any of you dialated (i'm 1.5 cent. dialated) but still not having any Braxton Hicks? I still haven't had any...or any that I can feel.


----------



## mrsholmes

hiya Jenn,

wow!! I dont know if I am I dont thnk we get checked until we are overdue, I maybe wrong tho! xx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Cath you can asked to be checked at anytime. I have to be checked for group b strep next week so while she's down there I'll ask :rofl: I'm sure I'm not as baby isn't even engaged yet. I think she may be dropping some though as within the last few days I've gotten a lot more uncomfortable! Can they drop gradually or is it all or nothing? Any one know?


----------



## Cariad_bach

Ive never been checked yet until i was in labour ... alot of MW's dont like to in case if infection from what ive read xxxx


----------



## Zoey1

I'm surprised you haven't been checked yet Cath. It must be a U.S. thing to do internals every 2 weeks, once you hit 9 months. 

How are all of you other ladies doing?

Today's update for me:
I went back to my OB/GYN today to see if the cervical stripping progressed me at all, and I am now 50% effaced, 2 cent. dilated and at -1 station. Which means my LO is almost at zero station Woohoo! I am only 36 weeks today and have been scheduled for an induction at 39 weeks (June 10th) due to sciatic & back pain. However I have a feeling that my little girl might not make it until the induction date. Since she's at -1 station and there is so much pressure on my amniotic sac... I think she'll end up popping it with her big head. 

Info. on Station placement if someone doesn't know. 
The concept of "station" denotes the degree of engagement of the fetal head as it navigates the maternal pelvis. Station is the relationship of the presentng part to an imaginary line drawn between the ischial spines of the pelvis. The ischial spines are two bony prominences that demarcate the middle of the pelvis. 

Although we assess station during the last weeks of prenatal care (or in the case of preterm labor), its most frequent application is in labor. Progress in labor is assessed by means of several parameters, namely cervical consistency (soft to firm), cervical effacement (shortening), cervical position (posterior, anterior, or mid), cervical dilatation (0 to 10 cm) and station (-4 which is just coming into the pelvis to +4 station which is on the perineum or ready to be born). When the top of the fetal head (or other presenting part as in a breech presentation), arrives at the level of the ischial spines, the baby is said to be at 0 station or "engaged. 

Primigravidas (women having their first baby) typically engage before labor and may enter labor at -1, 0 or even +1 station. 

Multigravidas (women having their second or greater baby) often engage during labor.


----------



## amber20

In Wyoming once we hit 36 weeks we get internal exams weekly. I went in yesterday for the group B strep test and I was dilated to a 1.5 also. So yay!!!


----------



## ClaireyF

i think it must be a US thing as we don't have internal examinations... i went for monitoring yesterday and he's still not engaged...was hoping he might be but he's not. i finish work tomorrow and would love for him to come early (since he's been full term for 1week nearly...) xx


----------



## bugalugs

Thank you for my birthday wishes guys, I had a really nice day & didn't lift a finger :) not that I have been doing much lately anyway :rofl:

Well I'm 35 wks today! Only 5wks until my bubs due date, how time has flown by! I'm nervous & excited at the same time lol.

Hope you are all keeping well xxx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Glad you had a great day Hayley hun xxxxx


----------



## applegirl

June June June June June!!! :yipee: 
super excited for you June bugs!! will be checking birth announcements!!


----------



## bugalugs

:happydance:hiya apple:happydance: thanks hun:hugs:


----------



## LM2104

Hi everyone! I know I havent been on in ages but I just wanted to post that I had a baby girl, Annie, on Monday 17 days early!!!

I went to 4cms dialated at home, but it got a bit stressful at hospital and I had an epidural (really recommended!) and then we had to have a forceps delivery and I got cut, but she is really worth it!

She weighed 6lb 12ozs and has tons of black hair and is absolutely beautiful!

Good Luck to all of you and enjoy your babies, they really are worth going through it all for!


----------



## applegirl

LM2104 said:


> Hi everyone! I know I havent been on in ages but I just wanted to post that I had a baby girl, Annie, on Monday 17 days early!!!
> 
> I went to 4cms dialated at home, but it got a bit stressful at hospital and I had an epidural (really recommended!) and then we had to have a forceps delivery and I got cut, but she is really worth it!
> 
> She weighed 6lb 12ozs and has tons of black hair and is absolutely beautiful!
> 
> Good Luck to all of you and enjoy your babies, they really are worth going through it all for!

big congrats LM :dance: welcome Annie :wave:


----------



## Hunnyx10

congratulations on baby annie


----------



## ClaireyF

big congratulations!!!! xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Aww Leanne massive massive congrats hun, im soo pleased for you :hugs:

Gosh were all popping now lol :happydance:

Pamela hun its great to see you hun, hows things going with you ? :hugs:


----------



## kittiekat

Congratulations Leanne, can't wait to see a little pic of Annie


----------



## applegirl

things are good with me :) my phd corrections are 'due' on June 17th :rofl: so I should be Dr. Apple soon! :happydance: 

I'm frustratingly still waiting on results to find out if I have what is called a balanced translocation. If I have the BT it means that we will choose adoption :dance: which we are really happy about! If we don't we will keep TTC. At the moment tho we have to WTT til the results - so getting a little frustrated (i hate waiting!)

I guess you ladies know all about waiting these days. :wohoo: I am so excited to see those tickers. Who is going to be next? :hugs: :hugs: and happy birth :dust: to you all. I'm watching the birth announcements :)


----------



## Hunnyx10

its going to be a race between claire [due tomorrow] me [being induced tues/wed] and jue [due 10th]

good luck applegirl


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

and me...I know I'm not on here a lot but I may be next as I've been in early labor since last night :dance:


----------



## applegirl

:wohoo:
cre8tivegrl!! can't wait to meet little Kaiya! :dance: 
how are you coping honey?


----------



## applegirl

Hunnyx10 said:


> its going to be a race between claire [due tomorrow] me [being induced tues/wed] and jue [due 10th]
> 
> good luck applegirl

Hunny - you are being induced tues/wed! wow!! bring on the june babies! :dance:


----------



## Hunnyx10

yes but today i have woke with a really strange feeling that i might go before that if theses lil pains dont go away

goodluck 1creativegirl


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I'm still having lots of contractions...I'm starting to think its going to be quite awhile before she shows unfortunately. I'm going to walk a lot today and see if that pushes things along some...this is starting to drive me a little nuts and its only been 2 days :hissy:


----------



## Hunnyx10

good luck


----------



## amber20

Well I thought I would get on and let you all know I had my little boy on June 4. My water broke at 6:30 am and he was here at 12:50pm. We named him Brysan Daniel. He weighed 6 lbs 0.8 ounces and was 19 inches long. I will try and post some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## applegirl

amber!! :yipee: soooooo happy for you honey. And what a great name. Big congratulations. :hug:


----------



## Hunnyx10

congratulations again aubrey


----------



## bugalugs

Huge Congrats Leanne & Amber!! :cloud9::happydance:

Ooh it could be you two pops next then Rhonda! & Hunny! :)

I'm 37wks today! Happy Full Term day tooooo meeeeee & bubs lol :)

Us June mums are like popcorn at the minute! hehe :)

Good Luck applegirl xxxxx


----------



## Cariad_bach

amber20 said:


> Well I thought I would get on and let you all know I had my little boy on June 4. My water broke at 6:30 am and he was here at 12:50pm. We named him Brysan Daniel. He weighed 6 lbs 0.8 ounces and was 19 inches long. I will try and post some pictures tomorrow.


Amber thats fantastic news hun, im really pleased for you, congrats xxx

Rhonda any news hun? how it going?

Hunny hope alls well hun,

Hayley congrats on being full term hun,

Pamela i hope you get your results soon hun, youve been waiting for so long now :hugs:


----------



## mrsholmes

thats brill news Amber and Leanne congrats!!!


nice to see you pam xx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Hey guys...still here, couch bound now as I can't move around much without getting completely exhausted or being in pain...I update my journal when anything happens so if you want the latest have a quick read :D

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/116851-1cre8tivgrls-baby-journal-its-girl.html


----------



## Hunnyx10

have high BP hence the headaches for the past 7 days now 154/94..so had to be monitored it went to 130/90 so i have to go back tomorrow at 2pm to check BP again and induction will be done Wednesday morning..also had sweep done, having some pains and 1cm dialated..


----------



## bugalugs

Hope everything goes well at docs tomorrow Hunny:hugs: so exciting your LO will be with us soon :) xx

I'm doing well, got consultant appt Thursday for a check up. Going to see if they can lend me a TENS machine too, going tyo give it a go lol :) xxx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Hunny hope summer comes tonight hun xxx

Hayley ive just borrowed a TENS, hope you can get your hands on one .. there great for the early bit of labour (and great for when your sat typing on the computer with a bad back like me at the mo lol) xxxxx


----------



## Hunnyx10

hoping the sweep starts something too but wednesday isnt that far away

good luck to both of you too

jue we may have our babies on the same day whoop whoop


----------



## Cariad_bach

Hunnyx10 said:


> jue we may have our babies on the same day whoop whoop

Lol yer were very close .. unless i end up late that is .. hope your ok this morning hun, any news?


----------



## Cariad_bach

Massive congrats Rhonda .. seen the thread in 3rd tri, im really pleased for you hun xxxx


----------



## bugalugs

:happydance: Yay! Congrats Rhonda! :happydance: well done!!! :happydance:


----------



## bugalugs

:happydance: HAPPY DUE DATE JUE!!!!! :happydance::baby:


----------



## applegirl

ooooo Jue - how are you feeling honey? hope your back is not bothering you too much - any more news? :hug:


----------



## Cariad_bach

Im feeling good thanks hun .. better than i have for weeks,
My back ache went, im full of energy ... to the point of being quite hyper all the time,
I have no twinges or anything at all .. i feel great!

The kids are driving me mental tho wanting to know why he's not here yet.
You know when kids say they dont need the loo and you tell them to 'just go and try' well my 6 year old keeps begging me to just go and lye down and have a 'try' to squeeze him out :dohh:

How are you doing hun? only 6 odd days isnt it now until your results are in?


----------



## applegirl

awwwww - your kids are so funny! kids have no patience huh? Kinda like a TTCer in the 2WW!! :rofl: 

I think I will get my results tomorrow! Come to think of it I am as impatient as your kids :rofl:

Great that you've got lots of energy hon - that is a good sign! baby's coming soon!! 

I'm so excited to watch this thread :dance:


----------



## bugalugs

Good luck with your results! xxxx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Hope you get your results today hun ... youve waited so long for them xx :hugs:


----------



## Cariad_bach

*Yay!!!    
......update from Hunnyx10

"Baby born at 5.28 weight 7lb 9oz"*
Massive massive congrats hunny xxxxxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## bugalugs

:happydance:yay! huge congrats to Hunny & family!!! :happydance:
:hug: can't wait to see pics! :happydance:


----------



## applegirl

big congratulations hunny!!!!! :dance: :yipee:


----------



## Cariad_bach

Just a little update,
My waters are going, MW thinks labour will start tonight sometime so FX for me :happydance:

Pamela did you get your results hun?


----------



## applegirl

jue! I was thinking about you last night. so happy for you - I hope you are home safe, and holding your LO right now :)

I DID get my results - :bfn: I don't have the balanced translocation - which means we are back to TTC again in July!! :dance:


----------



## Cariad_bach

Aww hun thats great, glad you can get back to TTC and i hope things work out better for you this time hun :hugs:

Im still ..well the same, no contractions but leaking water, MW's going to call me later to have a chat about what to do next lol.


----------



## Jkelmum

Caths having contractions and is 3cm .....hayleys waters have gone ....is a 3 girl race :rofl: 

good luck in july pam xxxx


----------



## applegirl

ooooooooo - how exciting!! we might have some shared june bug birthdays!! :dance:


----------



## amber20

Oooh! Good luck!!!


----------



## Hunnyx10

good luck ladies lets get more june bugs babies arriving :)

yay i had my lil june bug by emergency c-sec but will update all details when i have lil time Summer due to feed again lol ....breast feeding is so time consuming but well worth it in the end...


----------



## Cariad_bach

Well for me its bye bye Home birth ... hello induction!

I was given 24 hours after my waters broke to go into labour .. which i didn't so at 4pm today i had to go to the hospital, they did bloods, fetal monitoring etc and decided i have to be induced first thing tomorow,

After a bit of a row with them i got them to let me home for the night (ive promised to go back in if anything changes and to take my temperature ever hour or so)

SO looks like its a early start for us tomorow ... got to make sure jamies ok thats the important thing xxxx


----------



## amber20

Oh how exciting!!! Can't wait for the updates and pics! Good luck tomorrow!!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Just checking in, so exciting!! Cath, Hayley and Jue could all have their babies tomorrow :wohoo: Keep us all posted, I'll be checking back later. Good luck to you girls!!!! :hugs:


----------



## applegirl

oh good luck ladies. Jue I'm sorry you are missing out on your home birth honey -but like you say the most important thing is that you and James are both happy and healthy. Great that you were able to go home for the night. 

I'm excited that we might get three new june bugs arriving today. :hugs: to all of you.


----------



## Jkelmum

jue and hayleys babies are here :D Also cath is in birthing pool as i type x


----------



## applegirl

serina27 said:


> jue and hayleys babies are here :D Also cath is in birthing pool as i type x

:yipee::wohoo:


----------



## Cariad_bach

:hugs:

Hi all,

Well yes i didn't need to be induces as i went in to labour at 5.30 wednesday morning ... still had to go to hospital but 4 hours later with a bit of gas and air Jamie was born weighting 8lb 10oz :cloud9:
They let me take him home 6 hours later :cloud9: :cloud9:

And earlier that morning Hayley had her little princess :happydance: ......

..and later that night Cath had her little prince :happydance:

All 3 on the same day :cloud9:

Cant wait fot the rest of the June bugs to come into the world :hugs:


----------



## amber20

Congrats!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Thanks hun ....

Just done Birth story with piccies 

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-a...lee-born-week-late-june-17th.html#post2400079


----------



## applegirl

wow!!! *AG rushes to read Jamie's birth story!!* :dance:


----------



## Hunnyx10

congratulations jue and of course hayley and cath

well done


----------



## LM2104

Hey, Congratulations all!!!

Cath had a boy?? Did I miss something cuz I'm sure Cath thought she was having a girl?


----------



## mrsholmes

I had Scott James Holmes on Wednesday 17th June 2009 at 23:42pm after 2 days of slow labour and 8 hours of est labour with gas and air! weighing 8lb 11.5oz

will follow with birth story soon!


Leanne- they made a mistake on my 20 week scan, had another scan at 37 to confirm if breech or not and was told it was a boy! xx Hope ur okx


----------



## applegirl

Cath!! so happy to hear from you and to hear that you and Scott James are well. almost 9 lbs!! Honey - you must be tired - well done you. 

Did you have to run around returning cute pink things? I know I would have... no way would I have been able to hold back from shopping!! 

Excited for you :hug:


----------



## Hunnyx10

to update here is my birth story
Summer was born 12th June at 05.28 pm weighing in at 7lb 9oz by emergency c-sec

the reasons for the c-sec were:
low placenta...only being 3cm away from os...meaning she would of been starved of oxygen as the placenta would of come out before her...
cord in front of her head...could of caused strangulation...
she was classed as an unstable lie..she kept turning breech, transverse oblique and head down within minutes of stimulation of tummy or internal examinations

it all started on the monday when i had high BP so was monitored for a few hours in day care..
they asked me to return on the tuesday for more monitoring of BP and was booked for my induction on the wednesday morning at 9am...

wednesday at 9am i was hooked up to the heartbeat and contraction machine for monitoring...was told i could not be induced in the day care as it was baby no:9 and also coz of my low placenta, so we sat and waited all day wednesday and thursday for a slot in labour ward to become available..

friday morning i was very upset as i still did not know of when my induction as going to take place or whether i was going for a c-sec as she kept turning..the main dr came to see me and said i would most definitely be going down that day as she was head down and they wanted to start me off in this way...

unfortunately by the time i had got down to labour ward 3 hours later she had turned transverse, so they decided to check on placenta again and used a probe inserted down below to get a better picture of what was going on, and they found all of the above problems so decided on an emergency c-sec...

I had my epidural and my lil girl was born...


----------



## LM2104

Wow! 8lb 11.5oz! Annie will be 3 months old before she weighs that, LOL! Congratulations Cath!

She still only weighs 6lb 14oz at 20 days old cuz she lost so much weight from being jaundice and having phototherapy.

Hope everyone and their little ones are doing ok


----------

